# The Regular Non-Uber Monthly 4219.5 Cube Marathon!!!!



## Schmidt (Aug 31, 2012)

Cubers to have completed the Marathon:


Spoiler: sneaklyfox



3x3x3 in 21 days(201 = 133 timed + 68 un-timed solves / day)



sneaklyfox said:


> Spoiler: Interesting stats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2x2x2 in 26 days(162 solves / day)



sneaklyfox said:


> Spoiler: Interesting Stats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3x3x3 Cross + F2L only in 30 days

Stats incomplete


Pyraminx in 28 days(151 solves / day)


Spoiler: Stats



best : 2.14
worst : 33.52
mo3 : 4.35 (σ = 0.77)
ao5 : 4.88 (σ = 0.34)
ao12 : 5.46 (σ = 0.92)
ao50 : 6.10 (σ = 0.83)
ao100 : 6.32 (σ = 0.94)
ao1000: 6.82 (σ = 1.05)
ao4219: 8.31 (σ = 1.85)
last solve: 2.79. (For keyhole, I figure it was getting two adjacent edges and getting all the rest of the tips and centers oriented.)





Spoiler: Time List



18.76, 19.29, 27.45, 13.38, 17.84, 11.49, 12.74, 16.51, 20.25, 13.05, 17.33, 17.89, 12.44, 19.30, 13.75, 18.35, 9.28, 29.17, 6.31, 16.05, 18.92, 13.27, 23.39, 16.29, 17.07, 16.98, 13.76, 20.77, 12.75, 11.26, 17.45, 16.34, 14.59, 15.40, 29.98, 16.90, 13.30, 13.58, 15.48, 13.49, 27.00, 16.20, 14.47, 33.52, 18.60, 18.53, 14.55, 9.60, 20.52, 12.94, 7.40, 16.68, 14.34, 13.98, 9.04, 12.37, 12.60, 14.57, 9.69, 17.51, 14.83, 15.12, 18.71, 14.42, 29.77, 15.98, 14.29, 19.14, 17.29, 11.05, 17.86, 10.12, 12.75, 19.87, 13.81, 14.08, 15.65, 8.62, 11.45, 12.48, 12.88, 12.01, 21.12, 19.59, 21.67, 16.89, 16.43, 18.39, 14.30, 8.98, 13.21, 20.55, 12.54, 15.93, 12.87, 10.75, 12.47, 14.30, 18.88, 16.72, 14.39, 12.59, 11.04, 10.25, 12.82, 14.45, 9.57, 9.20, 11.60, 15.11, 11.38, 8.56, 12.39, 13.23, 8.49, 14.47, 10.19, 7.15, 12.25, 12.99, 15.22, 17.03, 17.86, 9.64, 10.37, 14.83, 18.00, 13.32, 12.53, 13.01, 13.66, 12.31, 7.74, 18.81, 7.67, 19.36, 11.26, 12.64, 13.14, 13.95, 11.23, 14.60, 13.43, 8.33, 8.81, 9.51, 12.32, 15.98, 12.29, 13.63, 14.21, 12.43, 15.91, 14.86, 11.85, 13.71, 12.74, 9.66, 13.14, 14.52, 12.88, 17.21, 9.58, 18.87, 8.86, 11.93, 31.79, 12.45, 15.63, 9.41, 10.09, 14.00, 12.24, 10.48, 13.29, 15.64, 14.62, 30.36, 20.45, 12.91, 13.52, 11.93, 12.21, 11.47, 16.65, 10.52, 14.64, 11.08, 11.85, 19.11, 10.52, 11.66, 10.01, 13.77, 16.33, 12.40, 9.65, 8.24, 11.45, 9.30, 13.90, 12.98, 11.88, 14.03, 11.06, 12.35, 14.15, 10.39, 12.74, 16.52, 11.37, 13.76, 10.77, 9.67, 11.42, 11.59, 12.82, 9.53, 8.33, 14.17, 14.58, 10.99, 9.08, 11.41, 14.48, 13.18, 24.36, 12.13, 13.46, 11.36, 13.09, 10.61, 19.63, 11.50, 10.96, 13.63, 13.41, 14.60, 14.86, 10.68, 14.07, 16.90, 17.57, 22.08, 12.23, 15.25, 10.76, 10.45, 19.83, 12.10, 14.77, 16.71, 14.71, 9.06, 13.44, 12.70, 16.81, 14.99, 13.42, 10.13, 12.52, 16.80, 10.09, 17.97, 10.31, 12.07, 13.27, 15.00, 12.28, 13.54, 21.51, 12.62, 10.51, 18.55, 10.09, 15.86, 18.05, 14.01, 10.15, 12.68, 11.90, 10.42, 8.42, 14.34, 8.34, 8.29, 11.08, 8.66, 11.52, 11.85, 11.14, 10.51, 9.32, 15.37, 11.11, 16.62, 12.51, 10.94, 12.42, 13.74, 15.11, 9.94, 16.26, 15.89, 10.49, 11.77, 15.73, 10.94, 11.22, 9.85, 11.46, 10.76, 2.22, 11.54, 20.05, 12.59, 13.15, 10.84, 11.70, 20.89, 13.06, 31.05, 10.69, 9.69, 9.95, 10.36, 12.36, 13.02, 7.83, 8.72, 18.28, 9.26, 10.39, 5.39, 9.61, 11.23, 11.55, 10.58, 9.87, 11.89, 14.15, 6.98, 11.93, 14.29, 9.12, 9.68, 9.66, 14.39, 13.18, 9.67, 12.68, 7.75, 6.95, 6.92, 8.49, 9.06, 10.45, 21.30, 8.26, 11.13, 11.65, 14.65, 13.59, 13.43, 12.83, 7.40, 12.35, 8.93, 14.49, 6.58, 11.61, 12.60, 11.25, 9.55, 12.69, 12.78, 17.15, 11.78, 7.79, 7.24, 7.54, 9.02, 11.66, 9.79, 16.19, 14.74, 8.40, 9.03, 11.04, 15.55, 8.44, 13.92, 13.10, 9.44, 9.55, 9.83, 12.17, 12.92, 8.35, 14.60, 10.02, 14.63, 17.82, 13.29, 9.61, 7.59, 9.78, 11.86, 8.44, 11.88, 13.04, 12.24, 9.19, 12.21, 9.27, 6.67, 8.04, 11.71, 23.38, 11.72, 13.47, 14.68, 9.66, 12.55, 9.39, 11.40, 12.68, 12.81, 15.05, 8.65, 9.74, 9.45, 9.51, 10.87, 10.10, 19.52, 15.39, 8.61, 6.36, 10.65, 10.17, 8.35, 9.24, 8.94, 9.49, 9.30, 9.37, 5.90, 6.28, 10.62, 10.94, 9.52, 8.31, 11.26, 15.60, 13.93, 10.45, 12.79, 10.84, 10.79, 13.77, 12.31, 11.75, 10.93, 10.05, 8.95, 10.88, 11.95, 7.27, 11.18, 12.76, 12.88, 13.00, 13.12, 17.75, 10.27, 11.04, 9.99, 10.84, 14.05, 11.14, 11.86, 11.66, 10.35, 13.18, 10.07, 7.71, 11.09, 9.61, 8.98, 9.00, 12.95, 14.07, 10.87, 10.16, 26.76, 9.65, 12.84, 11.49, 15.37, 20.44, 12.92, 11.14, 9.84, 11.85, 8.52, 18.47, 13.26, 7.37, 6.60, 9.91, 9.59, 9.26, 14.76, 8.07, 13.27, 11.83, 12.15, 10.35, 10.67, 12.94, 8.29, 7.32, 12.94, 12.36, 10.49, 10.97, 12.76, 10.50, 10.53, 10.69, 8.89, 14.39, 10.19, 8.21, 10.65, 14.15, 9.09, 7.39, 11.17, 12.75, 8.93, 10.23, 8.74, 7.83, 7.93, 11.32, 7.49, 8.19, 8.89, 7.58, 8.82, 16.64, 13.29, 12.24, 10.66, 8.59, 14.37, 14.41, 22.05, 10.87, 13.49, 14.31, 11.25, 6.81, 11.03, 18.09, 12.96, 8.72, 10.09, 10.16, 10.25, 11.32, 10.34, 9.96, 11.08, 7.08, 6.69, 12.98, 13.54, 11.69, 7.46, 10.14, 13.09, 5.85, 8.75, 8.44, 11.18, 7.87, 10.06, 9.39, 9.30, 10.95, 7.13, 10.34, 12.29, 9.90, 13.64, 13.48, 12.37, 11.65, 12.67, 10.36, 9.46, 10.71, 10.88, 11.61, 11.55, 10.71, 8.16, 9.53, 12.36, 10.63, 11.12, 7.28, 10.91, 9.95, 8.32, 11.49, 13.07, 7.01, 10.83, 10.85, 11.53, 8.24, 10.19, 11.14, 8.03, 15.01, 7.86, 9.51, 6.67, 10.12, 7.98, 11.23, 7.22, 10.22, 7.70, 7.18, 7.73, 8.59, 5.71, 9.19, 15.45, 11.87, 8.06, 11.83, 17.50, 8.35, 12.12, 9.43, 8.16, 10.18, 7.62, 9.49, 9.89, 10.62, 11.05, 9.81, 10.52, 8.62, 6.55, 11.04, 7.73, 7.07, 10.60, 8.84, 10.59, 8.17, 9.71, 7.12, 8.68, 6.93, 13.06, 12.79, 9.37, 10.61, 7.66, 20.82, 10.38, 12.66, 10.00, 9.58, 8.29, 8.70, 10.16, 12.37, 11.14, 7.20, 8.07, 12.12, 12.43, 7.96, 8.20, 9.85, 10.28, 9.45, 9.53, 10.73, 14.58, 8.25, 8.32, 8.64, 9.77, 10.78, 9.99, 8.70, 7.86, 7.27, 8.86, 8.07, 8.45, 9.01, 8.39, 9.17, 8.86, 10.17, 10.63, 8.41, 8.59, 6.81, 13.41, 9.41, 12.04, 7.98, 9.88, 10.15, 12.67, 6.94, 7.31, 8.44, 8.42, 10.30, 11.23, 7.99, 7.97, 10.05, 8.02, 10.39, 9.04, 6.03, 11.05, 9.11, 6.90, 11.28, 15.67, 7.89, 9.24, 8.86, 13.03, 9.51, 8.65, 7.84, 9.08, 14.64, 8.64, 10.26, 9.31, 10.71, 10.04, 11.84, 7.34, 10.72, 7.47, 8.07, 9.45, 9.90, 7.87, 8.21, 7.28, 8.01, 12.13, 9.54, 7.97, 9.67, 6.42, 10.80, 10.51, 8.83, 10.81, 9.82, 7.73, 9.77, 17.24, 8.14, 8.49, 11.16, 10.23, 10.85, 9.05, 8.98, 7.35, 11.54, 10.40, 10.14, 8.57, 7.17, 9.02, 10.00, 7.75, 10.13, 9.07, 8.80, 8.82, 7.35, 9.02, 9.23, 8.30, 14.51, 11.24, 13.16, 7.96, 10.57, 8.38, 12.82, 7.84, 7.39, 8.13, 8.20, 9.20, 8.28, 6.97, 10.35, 9.26, 9.39, 8.63, 8.92, 11.25, 10.27, 9.83, 8.81, 10.57, 9.14, 7.87, 7.79, 13.66, 9.43, 9.32, 9.01, 8.65, 9.89, 9.76, 8.72, 8.76, 7.65, 10.34, 10.45, 9.66, 8.07, 7.55, 8.00, 4.37, 18.97, 8.49, 7.85, 11.84, 6.45, 9.05, 6.51, 6.36, 8.21, 5.73, 8.50, 9.47, 7.20, 8.75, 8.95, 8.21, 13.22, 7.82, 7.29, 7.55, 9.89, 7.02, 7.44, 6.77, 6.21, 8.80, 8.83, 7.32, 5.78, 8.37, 9.76, 8.22, 14.57, 8.59, 7.81, 11.99, 8.36, 10.25, 10.25, 8.84, 14.19, 10.98, 7.54, 9.31, 8.53, 9.31, 8.89, 7.93, 10.35, 12.59, 9.43, 10.91, 10.30, 9.28, 9.39, 8.63, 6.18, 9.91, 8.47, 9.77, 8.64, 10.76, 9.07, 8.58, 6.05, 7.16, 9.54, 8.08, 5.78, 7.64, 8.31, 8.30, 10.40, 11.39, 8.99, 11.37, 8.53, 8.41, 11.50, 9.09, 10.87, 12.36, 5.26, 14.06, 5.65, 21.48, 6.42, 12.67, 10.44, 8.36, 11.27, 15.20, 9.60, 7.86, 11.08, 9.08, 10.38, 7.04, 7.24, 10.24, 9.44, 9.83, 7.99, 10.26, 9.87, 9.72, 15.20, 8.51, 11.04, 12.54, 9.51, 10.47, 8.69, 8.75, 9.26, 4.85, 17.84, 11.48, 9.18, 7.55, 7.66, 6.63, 10.04, 10.58, 10.12, 11.60, 7.19, 9.67, 7.29, 10.44, 9.91, 10.57, 10.07, 8.18, 5.53, 7.24, 8.34, 9.80, 10.07, 9.60, 5.13, 9.74, 9.05, 8.30, 10.20, 7.39, 8.37, 8.16, 10.52, 10.07, 10.31, 6.75, 8.18, 8.54, 9.72, 7.67, 14.00, 7.49, 9.28, 10.63, 8.45, 9.67, 9.41, 9.03, 9.75, 8.79, 11.15, 8.80, 8.86, 8.52, 9.89, 8.86, 9.59, 7.93, 11.44, 10.87, 22.81, 10.46, 10.39, 9.20, 8.00, 9.94, 11.64, 7.48, 6.62, 9.55, 8.33, 6.85, 8.90, 9.10, 10.36, 9.86, 13.49, 9.52, 6.03, 9.18, 9.69, 7.70, 8.12, 8.44, 7.69, 9.38, 7.67, 8.46, 8.02, 9.23, 8.52, 12.68, 8.83, 7.97, 7.90, 7.21, 7.53, 9.54, 6.70, 13.14, 8.34, 14.55, 10.04, 8.49, 7.21, 5.70, 8.89, 10.01, 9.86, 7.32, 7.36, 9.03, 6.58, 7.50, 8.62, 8.33, 7.64, 9.48, 9.35, 9.13, 5.71, 8.76, 7.88, 8.53, 8.03, 14.65, 11.37, 11.29, 12.91, 9.46, 7.80, 9.34, 10.52, 7.06, 8.62, 12.18, 7.90, 8.92, 6.65, 9.09, 9.37, 10.32, 4.96, 13.28, 7.39, 5.53, 11.44, 8.49, 8.17, 8.05, 8.54, 11.10, 7.94, 8.73, 9.42, 8.13, 7.15, 8.52, 8.15, 10.63, 10.03, 9.11, 6.68, 8.38, 7.96, 8.26, 9.48, 11.58, 9.03, 9.03, 10.43, 7.61, 10.17, 7.63, 8.19, 8.28, 10.02, 10.66, 10.45, 6.86, 9.10, 9.75, 9.81, 8.34, 8.94, 7.25, 7.04, 6.90, 9.64, 8.95, 7.98, 7.49, 9.98, 8.78, 7.21, 9.74, 9.06, 10.80, 9.40, 10.12, 10.54, 8.28, 7.10, 10.01, 6.34, 11.29, 7.53, 13.32, 9.54, 11.29, 12.66, 9.46, 8.59, 8.65, 8.81, 8.70, 9.35, 16.88, 9.82, 7.77, 12.62, 7.57, 6.58, 5.78, 8.66, 9.48, 9.34, 12.02, 9.54, 10.45, 8.52, 11.12, 4.67, 5.92, 6.35, 11.56, 7.10, 9.96, 5.84, 8.64, 8.58, 7.95, 10.25, 7.65, 10.61, 11.27, 7.78, 9.67, 7.79, 11.66, 7.55, 8.92, 8.43, 11.48, 9.86, 9.78, 8.07, 11.55, 12.65, 7.27, 6.17, 9.92, 6.55, 9.13, 8.82, 6.18, 7.32, 10.73, 6.57, 6.58, 8.15, 8.79, 8.25, 9.98, 10.07, 11.43, 10.47, 4.60, 8.62, 6.75, 9.78, 8.01, 8.57, 9.45, 9.91, 8.53, 7.10, 8.28, 13.95, 8.86, 6.82, 9.01, 8.35, 9.79, 8.24, 7.03, 11.42, 7.75, 6.90, 9.58, 7.88, 8.14, 9.31, 8.59, 14.18, 5.99, 7.68, 7.59, 6.64, 6.08, 10.06, 8.63, 9.88, 7.83, 9.95, 8.42, 6.45, 6.35, 9.25, 10.26, 9.17, 8.19, 8.23, 10.30, 8.98, 8.89, 7.73, 8.58, 7.86, 7.06, 8.81, 7.22, 9.74, 7.99, 11.02, 6.92, 7.67, 7.74, 9.11, 9.55, 8.72, 8.27, 9.35, 7.83, 10.03, 9.07, 8.29, 9.37, 6.04, 6.51, 7.04, 8.08, 8.42, 9.55, 10.44, 11.39, 9.05, 10.31, 9.53, 8.67, 8.41, 10.65, 10.01, 14.51, 9.06, 8.55, 11.86, 9.36, 12.96, 17.16, 10.88, 6.65, 9.44, 6.95, 7.31, 8.53, 10.29, 8.65, 9.34, 8.12, 8.87, 9.46, 7.83, 8.39, 6.55, 7.91, 9.12, 7.42, 6.34, 7.42, 7.99, 7.68, 10.05, 7.55, 8.10, 6.60, 5.37, 6.83, 9.12, 6.83, 8.54, 7.12, 9.95, 10.14, 12.12, 10.27, 12.01, 7.06, 11.70, 8.13, 8.53, 8.38, 8.14, 6.73, 7.70, 8.98, 9.25, 8.36, 7.48, 7.93, 9.75, 6.82, 6.82, 11.85, 8.35, 9.32, 10.15, 11.05, 8.85, 9.06, 10.36, 7.67, 8.24, 8.54, 8.91, 7.58, 5.22, 7.28, 7.27, 7.54, 9.61, 7.39, 12.27, 8.13, 9.56, 10.19, 8.75, 8.63, 10.47, 9.49, 9.47, 7.29, 8.14, 9.57, 9.17, 8.65, 8.76, 7.77, 8.14, 6.55, 9.00, 8.01, 9.29, 9.61, 7.19, 11.85, 7.62, 11.00, 7.40, 8.62, 12.22, 9.05, 9.95, 6.44, 6.28, 8.19, 5.17, 7.01, 6.95, 9.63, 10.08, 7.44, 8.34, 8.07, 7.58, 7.18, 6.75, 9.00, 8.53, 6.84, 6.97, 7.85, 8.75, 9.71, 9.53, 8.33, 6.92, 8.40, 13.47, 4.82, 9.04, 11.31, 7.71, 7.30, 7.61, 9.71, 8.13, 3.79, 7.46, 12.27, 7.93, 9.01, 8.25, 10.97, 7.59, 7.83, 11.46, 8.25, 8.42, 11.21, 4.05, 11.61, 7.74, 8.46, 7.22, 11.84, 6.71, 9.76, 8.54, 10.09, 7.52, 9.57, 9.63, 4.03, 8.52, 6.88, 6.31, 7.30, 9.47, 7.03, 7.82, 7.37, 9.67, 7.14, 10.27, 7.19, 10.32, 7.94, 6.95, 8.84, 11.01, 10.11, 10.55, 8.26, 7.70, 8.15, 6.73, 8.80, 9.62, 6.80, 8.23, 10.59, 9.01, 6.20, 8.89, 5.49, 9.16, 9.00, 8.69, 8.49, 9.03, 9.23, 8.27, 5.94, 8.19, 5.02, 9.28, 6.19, 7.89, 8.32, 8.94, 6.40, 6.62, 7.23, 6.83, 6.64, 7.50, 8.44, 9.04, 6.85, 8.45, 7.94, 8.67, 4.02, 7.61, 8.41, 9.53, 10.72, 7.96, 9.05, 10.06, 6.07, 11.26, 7.84, 7.89, 9.83, 6.85, 7.03, 8.87, 9.10, 12.64, 6.88, 9.52, 8.36, 10.21, 7.88, 6.51, 5.62, 8.39, 11.03, 12.29, 7.72, 8.82, 6.92, 5.52, 6.05, 10.15, 9.21, 7.36, 6.57, 9.13, 7.43, 8.83, 8.82, 7.78, 7.35, 8.43, 4.88, 7.77, 8.60, 4.62, 7.57, 13.17, 6.66, 7.68, 8.01, 7.56, 8.31, 6.95, 4.92, 5.82, 9.97, 8.84, 8.53, 8.35, 7.87, 8.00, 8.67, 7.34, 5.67, 6.84, 7.94, 7.53, 9.50, 5.81, 6.96, 6.51, 6.65, 8.28, 5.95, 8.83, 6.01, 6.99, 7.76, 7.45, 5.86, 8.33, 9.01, 6.17, 6.74, 9.12, 4.63, 9.86, 8.47, 8.78, 6.37, 9.79, 7.78, 8.71, 6.07, 7.66, 9.35, 9.43, 6.40, 8.08, 11.85, 8.65, 8.26, 8.54, 7.96, 5.88, 6.60, 6.23, 5.31, 6.39, 6.12, 7.19, 6.91, 9.01, 7.14, 9.55, 6.62, 8.09, 9.87, 6.23, 6.52, 6.50, 6.89, 7.42, 8.12, 10.13, 6.24, 7.35, 7.94, 10.93, 7.15, 8.07, 9.92, 8.26, 7.42, 8.45, 7.33, 9.35, 9.30, 7.54, 13.25, 7.66, 6.86, 8.61, 6.08, 6.84, 7.24, 8.55, 7.58, 8.30, 14.02, 11.35, 10.12, 7.63, 9.77, 6.32, 9.97, 7.99, 6.81, 7.48, 7.19, 6.75, 9.08, 6.24, 8.54, 6.93, 7.82, 9.94, 7.42, 11.03, 7.87, 9.83, 6.93, 8.08, 9.07, 8.26, 7.30, 7.35, 7.49, 7.63, 6.51, 6.44, 8.59, 9.46, 7.69, 8.67, 6.09, 8.98, 6.89, 6.84, 9.27, 9.70, 3.86, 13.60, 10.38, 8.20, 7.59, 7.60, 8.56, 7.81, 11.93, 10.92, 8.89, 5.10, 8.11, 7.35, 8.83, 9.07, 6.46, 9.15, 6.33, 8.52, 7.78, 7.21, 8.03, 6.90, 8.04, 8.43, 6.52, 5.78, 7.71, 13.56, 5.25, 8.46, 9.20, 7.60, 7.89, 10.06, 10.19, 9.76, 8.28, 8.03, 8.15, 7.84, 8.15, 8.93, 5.84, 8.30, 10.06, 8.84, 7.77, 8.47, 9.72, 7.89, 8.52, 8.95, 8.83, 9.83, 8.51, 9.16, 11.86, 8.74, 9.06, 12.92, 9.39, 6.29, 7.06, 10.75, 6.07, 9.34, 6.35, 12.18, 6.71, 8.38, 7.05, 8.21, 7.74, 9.15, 6.99, 9.15, 7.91, 9.00, 7.45, 8.27, 9.25, 8.98, 9.66, 8.48, 10.00, 7.92, 8.99, 7.37, 7.54, 7.24, 9.00, 5.51, 7.20, 8.93, 7.14, 8.23, 6.65, 5.74, 8.42, 10.18, 6.71, 7.27, 8.81, 8.57, 13.97, 6.97, 9.64, 7.46, 7.91, 8.67, 7.51, 9.49, 4.72, 8.24, 5.33, 7.74, 8.53, 7.52, 8.15, 7.99, 7.44, 8.10, 8.28, 8.10, 7.22, 7.98, 7.76, 6.88, 6.22, 6.83, 8.40, 7.49, 9.09, 6.79, 8.75, 11.09, 7.80, 7.53, 6.28, 11.45, 7.12, 9.12, 8.82, 9.54, 4.21, 6.49, 7.33, 9.78, 9.10, 7.82, 8.61, 8.47, 9.83, 9.55, 9.74, 7.52, 7.91, 9.32, 8.70, 8.28, 6.63, 3.57, 6.92, 4.61, 5.01, 8.62, 9.47, 8.88, 7.11, 6.88, 7.23, 6.18, 9.96, 6.98, 11.02, 7.78, 8.41, 7.51, 10.47, 8.17, 9.46, 7.30, 9.93, 6.80, 10.27, 7.40, 5.32, 4.98, 7.06, 5.66, 10.21, 6.03, 8.54, 9.53, 4.25, 6.95, 5.81, 8.97, 7.41, 9.12, 8.89, 6.43, 5.65, 5.52, 8.27, 6.08, 9.16, 7.80, 7.46, 5.33, 6.89, 8.89, 6.62, 7.58, 6.33, 8.09, 7.96, 12.65, 8.79, 7.36, 6.34, 8.02, 10.96, 12.49, 7.52, 8.38, 5.22, 6.49, 9.42, 7.83, 8.09, 7.41, 8.62, 7.52, 7.28, 7.91, 9.13, 7.87, 8.22, 8.10, 7.00, 9.64, 7.57, 8.40, 7.26, 7.13, 10.63, 7.12, 4.95, 13.86, 9.69, 7.45, 9.21, 7.31, 10.73, 7.56, 9.24, 7.10, 6.20, 8.25, 7.41, 6.10, 8.33, 7.94, 7.65, 8.47, 7.80, 8.25, 7.30, 7.63, 8.40, 6.57, 8.48, 5.33, 8.47, 8.10, 8.00, 6.62, 10.03, 8.08, 9.08, 7.57, 5.24, 8.24, 9.72, 9.35, 8.38, 6.21, 4.89, 8.65, 8.45, 7.39, 9.94, 8.06, 7.23, 8.96, 8.59, 9.10, 7.72, 9.25, 7.67, 8.33, 8.29, 7.48, 7.75, 5.40, 8.67, 7.13, 8.14, 9.45, 7.00, 5.52, 8.68, 8.30, 8.29, 6.68, 7.64, 7.71, 5.95, 5.36, 6.62, 8.16, 6.22, 7.45, 8.31, 7.21, 7.23, 6.08, 7.78, 8.15, 6.19, 8.74, 6.22, 6.46, 7.78, 7.37, 10.90, 7.19, 6.39, 6.61, 6.19, 7.50, 8.87, 8.52, 6.09, 6.72, 7.34, 6.55, 6.07, 6.75, 7.46, 7.59, 8.10, 10.68, 7.26, 6.78, 8.97, 7.80, 7.83, 8.72, 9.56, 5.07, 7.05, 8.98, 8.55, 11.36, 7.69, 10.54, 8.53, 9.42, 6.98, 7.81, 10.17, 8.61, 10.21, 9.82, 6.99, 9.04, 11.35, 8.28, 8.19, 8.80, 7.70, 7.38, 5.55, 7.36, 8.07, 8.09, 6.59, 14.76, 7.26, 8.15, 6.91, 9.95, 7.19, 8.21, 11.74, 13.75, 7.51, 10.48, 7.12, 8.42, 6.46, 7.16, 7.81, 7.72, 6.67, 11.42, 6.11, 8.77, 10.55, 5.85, 6.64, 5.68, 6.01, 7.59, 6.69, 7.47, 8.75, 8.67, 8.24, 6.18, 9.22, 7.81, 10.21, 8.22, 10.37, 8.06, 7.22, 6.58, 5.61, 7.22, 7.85, 8.59, 9.37, 9.03, 7.91, 9.18, 9.74, 9.45, 6.24, 6.36, 9.48, 9.13, 6.95, 7.27, 6.94, 8.33, 9.35, 15.40, 8.61, 6.38, 9.42, 6.69, 7.02, 8.01, 4.79, 9.48, 8.06, 7.20, 9.33, 8.90, 7.27, 8.17, 9.88, 14.60, 2.84, 8.15, 5.44, 8.78, 7.33, 5.01, 7.53, 6.76, 7.29, 7.53, 6.10, 9.84, 8.24, 12.41, 8.49, 6.21, 9.03, 8.59, 10.01, 8.33, 8.50, 8.87, 6.24, 7.95, 4.83, 7.85, 7.52, 6.62, 7.62, 7.73, 7.91, 8.38, 7.92, 7.19, 8.62, 8.07, 7.09, 6.10, 6.13, 6.66, 7.80, 7.26, 6.57, 6.82, 6.87, 6.80, 7.65, 7.04, 7.31, 7.14, 6.98, 7.71, 7.43, 6.90, 5.94, 8.00, 6.46, 7.59, 5.11, 5.06, 8.06, 7.57, 9.30, 9.33, 8.44, 11.18, 10.34, 10.13, 8.13, 7.85, 8.31, 8.31, 9.09, 7.18, 6.82, 10.19, 6.49, 5.91, 7.36, 6.47, 7.44, 8.41, 8.22, 6.73, 9.34, 11.45, 6.71, 8.42, 6.29, 6.19, 6.37, 8.82, 8.33, 7.12, 6.18, 6.09, 7.81, 10.45, 8.91, 7.43, 8.68, 9.48, 6.09, 8.71, 9.89, 8.68, 10.03, 9.15, 6.18, 7.10, 5.90, 9.38, 8.79, 8.59, 7.48, 6.21, 6.59, 7.91, 9.59, 8.59, 8.56, 5.77, 5.94, 7.28, 6.83, 12.14, 5.63, 9.55, 8.10, 7.88, 5.46, 10.54, 9.03, 9.06, 8.14, 8.34, 5.96, 7.08, 11.70, 7.64, 6.77, 8.48, 7.50, 5.47, 5.64, 5.64, 8.08, 4.63, 6.58, 8.43, 6.74, 8.30, 8.96, 9.69, 6.78, 9.28, 10.19, 5.98, 7.29, 7.46, 6.55, 6.77, 6.72, 9.83, 6.86, 7.56, 10.37, 10.09, 9.22, 6.54, 8.48, 8.97, 7.49, 8.35, 7.46, 5.79, 7.38, 7.60, 9.82, 7.39, 7.70, 7.40, 7.46, 9.70, 8.82, 6.42, 4.49, 7.03, 7.25, 9.48, 8.69, 8.38, 7.97, 7.84, 6.42, 7.66, 8.46, 7.43, 7.98, 6.75, 10.69, 7.10, 6.22, 8.89, 9.59, 7.16, 8.74, 7.82, 8.81, 8.25, 6.90, 6.79, 8.27, 10.19, 8.04, 5.86, 6.89, 5.62, 9.38, 5.82, 10.41, 9.63, 9.07, 8.96, 6.60, 5.81, 6.08, 3.74, 7.12, 8.15, 8.66, 5.04, 7.38, 6.52, 6.88, 9.76, 7.74, 6.96, 7.63, 7.29, 5.75, 7.24, 8.32, 6.70, 6.67, 5.86, 6.35, 7.14, 7.96, 8.20, 5.97, 6.84, 6.40, 8.29, 5.46, 9.35, 7.28, 5.69, 9.64, 8.40, 9.04, 7.42, 9.50, 6.74, 8.15, 9.75, 6.86, 5.78, 6.69, 5.91, 8.48, 6.74, 7.48, 7.43, 5.60, 5.96, 9.07, 13.12, 7.73, 7.82, 6.57, 9.47, 10.10, 9.24, 8.66, 7.55, 9.51, 10.15, 5.84, 7.42, 8.64, 9.66, 7.26, 6.92, 7.38, 9.23, 8.79, 13.11, 8.82, 9.32, 8.33, 7.38, 10.53, 10.46, 10.29, 8.29, 9.43, 7.26, 11.10, 7.12, 7.96, 7.29, 3.52, 6.27, 9.49, 8.01, 6.17, 8.01, 7.22, 6.90, 7.66, 7.86, 9.91, 7.82, 9.25, 7.70, 9.40, 11.55, 11.27, 8.19, 10.04, 9.07, 8.36, 11.33, 7.28, 9.05, 10.07, 8.55, 7.65, 8.72, 9.59, 8.91, 8.29, 9.17, 8.14, 7.65, 6.67, 8.10, 9.97, 9.51, 8.57, 6.86, 8.21, 9.10, 8.18, 8.22, 6.99, 8.53, 7.73, 13.12, 5.66, 7.16, 7.54, 5.74, 6.25, 6.44, 7.09, 7.09, 6.95, 7.89, 11.05, 7.35, 4.58, 6.25, 7.68, 7.01, 7.64, 8.79, 7.16, 9.85, 7.06, 6.68, 8.82, 9.63, 8.25, 7.39, 6.90, 12.71, 15.83, 7.99, 7.20, 5.90, 8.95, 7.04, 8.43, 8.05, 10.21, 6.42, 8.30, 7.95, 7.07, 7.07, 6.83, 9.25, 8.86, 8.79, 8.51, 8.43, 9.43, 8.21, 8.17, 12.70, 6.22, 7.59, 8.14, 5.04, 6.89, 7.59, 7.68, 7.51, 6.98, 7.74, 6.08, 6.16, 9.07, 9.95, 7.22, 7.94, 7.50, 7.42, 7.39, 6.92, 10.51, 8.90, 8.81, 6.62, 5.59, 5.20, 8.07, 9.43, 8.45, 7.97, 7.92, 7.41, 5.87, 9.82, 8.16, 6.93, 9.06, 7.04, 6.51, 8.38, 7.62, 6.64, 6.90, 6.80, 9.76, 10.35, 6.75, 8.15, 8.14, 12.78, 6.86, 7.07, 11.82, 8.23, 7.41, 6.01, 7.31, 11.25, 6.95, 8.01, 7.19, 8.46, 9.11, 7.48, 9.52, 8.14, 7.22, 8.73, 7.09, 5.60, 8.21, 10.41, 9.60, 23.88, 7.64, 8.47, 7.06, 8.98, 8.41, 6.94, 7.85, 14.28, 8.37, 7.87, 8.16, 7.90, 7.25, 6.82, 8.05, 8.77, 6.32, 9.85, 9.00, 8.75, 8.02, 7.77, 9.01, 7.90, 5.99, 7.90, 8.58, 8.42, 14.31, 8.21, 5.92, 6.92, 8.67, 8.24, 9.69, 7.99, 7.16, 8.31, 6.96, 7.40, 6.50, 6.81, 7.50, 8.05, 6.93, 10.39, 9.34, 9.33, 8.94, 8.43, 10.59, 8.17, 8.04, 11.70, 8.32, 8.70, 7.98, 5.36, 10.37, 6.37, 4.47, 7.99, 7.92, 6.13, 8.35, 5.91, 5.45, 7.49, 7.93, 7.53, 7.20, 8.09, 8.07, 6.63, 7.32, 8.06, 6.39, 8.14, 7.04, 5.63, 7.00, 7.94, 7.68, 6.53, 7.51, 6.96, 7.10, 9.20, 10.89, 9.09, 8.21, 4.57, 6.58, 7.97, 5.25, 7.40, 6.76, 7.83, 5.09, 7.97, 7.38, 7.93, 6.94, 8.76, 7.11, 8.29, 4.69, 6.35, 7.20, 7.55, 8.47, 7.82, 8.54, 6.23, 5.33, 6.43, 6.59, 4.72, 7.01, 6.41, 7.07, 4.93, 7.07, 9.10, 6.73, 7.24, 8.09, 6.03, 6.08, 7.55, 6.79, 7.72, 7.23, 7.49, 7.64, 5.91, 7.13, 7.26, 6.91, 5.32, 7.20, 9.04, 7.96, 13.49, 6.94, 7.32, 7.85, 9.67, 5.61, 7.16, 7.76, 9.17, 6.86, 6.13, 6.76, 8.74, 6.08, 6.33, 7.48, 6.12, 6.64, 7.08, 9.54, 7.53, 8.08, 7.36, 6.13, 7.29, 8.58, 6.84, 6.87, 5.15, 5.68, 7.11, 10.94, 4.61, 7.44, 7.89, 6.33, 7.46, 7.92, 7.49, 9.61, 8.13, 7.55, 6.00, 10.58, 7.76, 7.08, 12.64, 6.92, 5.67, 7.81, 8.25, 7.24, 5.41, 10.07, 10.05, 6.32, 6.74, 5.54, 7.63, 8.51, 9.21, 7.11, 7.64, 6.59, 5.31, 7.22, 4.95, 10.07, 7.67, 4.76, 6.98, 6.39, 6.19, 8.69, 7.19, 6.21, 5.96, 8.87, 6.21, 6.79, 7.15, 5.75, 6.58, 7.57, 7.73, 6.97, 7.68, 4.96, 5.49, 6.06, 6.04, 7.74, 8.21, 5.34, 8.43, 8.23, 3.99, 8.42, 7.31, 6.91, 7.70, 11.14, 5.54, 5.77, 6.13, 8.14, 7.97, 5.52, 8.56, 7.82, 4.97, 6.19, 5.44, 3.51, 8.94, 4.96, 7.06, 8.58, 7.24, 10.05, 7.66, 5.27, 5.49, 7.44, 8.45, 7.26, 6.91, 8.86, 6.35, 6.52, 5.64, 7.74, 6.10, 8.29, 9.16, 5.10, 8.70, 8.94, 11.59, 6.53, 6.92, 7.40, 7.71, 4.61, 8.56, 8.33, 8.50, 7.93, 6.19, 4.82, 9.65, 5.68, 9.03, 6.82, 6.52, 7.80, 8.06, 6.12, 8.36, 8.42, 7.73, 6.55, 4.84, 7.13, 6.23, 7.29, 6.02, 7.54, 7.60, 8.04, 5.25, 4.80, 7.79, 7.27, 6.59, 5.33, 7.07, 9.37, 9.82, 7.18, 7.91, 6.62, 6.46, 8.23, 8.11, 6.91, 8.21, 7.51, 10.17, 4.30, 6.22, 8.12, 5.90, 6.54, 6.35, 6.87, 6.97, 6.44, 7.35, 6.02, 7.08, 7.23, 10.66, 10.80, 7.16, 6.96, 6.93, 7.94, 6.19, 3.93, 9.81, 7.61, 6.76, 8.80, 8.15, 7.41, 5.95, 5.60, 5.87, 5.80, 7.32, 10.53, 7.23, 8.61, 6.29, 7.10, 5.36, 7.69, 6.11, 7.92, 4.64, 8.00, 3.86, 5.26, 4.73, 5.94, 7.29, 6.51, 6.45, 8.31, 7.55, 8.80, 6.57, 7.18, 6.47, 7.83, 8.54, 7.26, 7.39, 6.99, 5.35, 5.71, 7.20, 6.18, 5.97, 7.24, 5.55, 8.59, 6.35, 8.35, 6.23, 7.29, 9.05, 7.26, 4.77, 7.57, 4.52, 6.54, 7.01, 6.67, 16.47, 7.21, 7.08, 7.03, 7.33, 5.56, 5.39, 6.12, 6.81, 6.21, 11.84, 6.06, 4.72, 5.87, 8.37, 7.24, 6.36, 6.37, 6.03, 6.42, 8.85, 10.42, 3.69, 6.94, 7.43, 5.06, 7.89, 7.83, 6.73, 7.48, 6.81, 5.84, 6.27, 5.96, 9.40, 9.01, 7.65, 6.69, 6.86, 8.47, 7.32, 6.07, 12.15, 7.85, 6.84, 6.98, 7.80, 6.02, 7.43, 11.77, 6.73, 13.20, 6.61, 7.15, 5.28, 6.87, 8.48, 7.90, 5.68, 11.69, 6.63, 6.52, 6.40, 7.49, 6.57, 7.01, 7.29, 5.32, 7.09, 7.47, 8.04, 5.68, 6.92, 8.12, 6.83, 7.52, 6.86, 8.31, 9.56, 7.08, 11.09, 7.45, 7.13, 7.59, 6.59, 8.58, 7.55, 7.12, 9.29, 6.55, 8.45, 6.55, 8.80, 7.05, 9.85, 7.69, 6.34, 6.33, 3.26, 7.34, 7.45, 6.94, 5.34, 6.77, 5.76, 5.91, 8.56, 6.99, 8.59, 7.55, 8.40, 8.11, 7.15, 5.70, 5.96, 12.48, 5.75, 5.80, 7.73, 7.73, 8.49, 6.40, 6.69, 2.98, 7.55, 8.90, 7.28, 5.73, 5.81, 7.34, 5.94, 5.62, 4.73, 8.02, 6.38, 5.65, 9.27, 9.16, 7.58, 11.09, 7.97, 7.19, 5.63, 8.16, 8.42, 7.98, 10.26, 5.02, 6.27, 8.55, 6.64, 10.02, 9.38, 5.61, 6.77, 6.18, 6.52, 6.72, 6.46, 7.64, 7.17, 6.41, 9.07, 9.07, 7.89, 7.10, 7.78, 9.29, 9.24, 10.45, 6.56, 5.07, 7.59, 7.83, 7.72, 7.19, 6.86, 8.49, 6.72, 5.79, 8.70, 8.01, 5.67, 7.07, 6.81, 8.02, 10.30, 6.89, 5.85, 8.68, 6.10, 8.17, 6.83, 8.69, 7.69, 6.08, 6.29, 7.63, 8.14, 6.33, 9.93, 6.58, 8.85, 7.92, 6.67, 8.58, 5.12, 5.86, 6.84, 18.59, 5.01, 7.88, 6.90, 6.32, 8.15, 9.67, 5.44, 12.15, 5.81, 6.71, 5.79, 8.53, 6.49, 5.52, 8.13, 8.53, 5.46, 7.11, 7.52, 6.10, 6.46, 7.47, 5.12, 6.95, 8.76, 5.37, 6.54, 7.27, 5.34, 5.52, 6.69, 6.67, 5.77, 5.00, 6.08, 6.65, 8.29, 5.44, 6.54, 5.42, 6.94, 5.06, 4.54, 5.88, 7.96, 6.71, 9.26, 6.46, 5.82, 6.51, 5.23, 5.40, 5.16, 5.38, 7.00, 4.93, 5.30, 8.68, 7.28, 5.21, 4.76, 7.05, 6.68, 7.46, 6.83, 7.15, 6.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.95, 3.02, 10.31, 7.04, 8.01, 6.24, 7.08, 6.57, 5.68, 6.95, 8.90, 6.98, 8.31, 5.55, 4.08, 7.15, 6.62, 10.01, 7.76, 6.02, 5.35, 8.08, 8.94, 7.43, 6.07, 7.56, 9.02, 7.03, 6.38, 10.65, 7.91, 6.95, 7.76, 7.08, 6.44, 10.53, 10.22, 8.79, 5.48, 7.57, 10.23, 5.17, 7.78, 8.38, 6.81, 7.36, 6.41, 5.96, 6.90, 8.39, 7.75, 7.37, 8.55, 5.20, 7.84, 6.72, 6.76, 7.90, 5.70, 5.07, 5.96, 4.96, 6.78, 9.16, 6.18, 7.76, 7.65, 24.80, 4.78, 3.05, 7.42, 6.14, 8.31, 10.48, 5.14, 9.22, 7.62, 7.98, 5.24, 5.80, 8.30, 6.91, 6.92, 6.08, 6.18, 6.12, 4.58, 8.19, 5.43, 6.15, 6.99, 8.20, 7.41, 5.30, 6.52, 7.75, 8.93, 7.50, 5.93, 6.76, 6.14, 7.92, 6.66, 5.20, 7.27, 6.94, 6.80, 6.73, 4.39, 9.22, 8.32, 3.97, 6.89, 9.01, 8.02, 5.61, 6.11, 5.54, 6.05, 4.64, 7.15, 7.48, 6.89, 5.58, 4.30, 7.17, 5.83, 8.15, 5.26, 6.33, 6.69, 7.36, 6.28, 4.94, 8.23, 6.05, 8.10, 9.31, 7.03, 7.14, 6.68, 6.68, 6.51, 8.71, 4.81, 5.85, 6.50, 14.82, 7.79, 7.14, 8.28, 5.12, 3.81, 5.72, 8.17, 7.10, 5.80, 5.97, 7.88, 5.94, 7.58, 6.84, 5.90, 5.98, 7.39, 13.08, 8.26, 6.69, 5.18, 6.19, 6.92, 6.54, 6.28, 6.95, 7.80, 7.62, 7.45, 8.03, 9.81, 6.56, 7.33, 6.63, 9.16, 6.17, 7.24, 5.43, 6.29, 6.66, 6.60, 6.78, 4.60, 7.19, 4.67, 6.97, 4.62, 6.08, 6.29, 5.40, 9.08, 8.33, 7.58, 8.02, 5.93, 7.48, 8.35, 7.67, 9.14, 6.98, 5.20, 6.59, 6.70, 6.35, 9.95, 6.68, 5.79, 6.50, 10.45, 6.33, 7.38, 7.14, 8.32, 5.28, 6.80, 7.99, 5.50, 6.09, 5.70, 6.99, 4.79, 6.59, 6.72, 7.39, 7.20, 6.17, 6.03, 6.12, 7.20, 7.59, 4.20, 6.87, 7.62, 6.54, 7.23, 8.74, 4.37, 5.88, 7.91, 6.06, 7.13, 4.99, 6.64, 7.41, 8.27, 8.05, 7.52, 4.15, 7.72, 6.16, 6.92, 6.33, 6.80, 6.37, 6.68, 9.62, 5.63, 7.69, 6.07, 5.61, 7.64, 4.48, 6.53, 6.47, 7.72, 6.50, 5.87, 6.06, 4.67, 7.16, 5.76, 7.49, 7.14, 7.15, 7.17, 6.08, 6.99, 7.36, 6.14, 7.90, 8.21, 8.15, 9.37, 6.79, 6.05, 4.99, 5.46, 6.80, 7.07, 4.41, 6.17, 5.97, 5.97, 6.93, 7.27, 5.27, 4.63, 8.07, 5.53, 5.78, 6.34, 6.14, 6.66, 8.40, 6.49, 5.53, 6.85, 6.17, 6.88, 5.07, 8.36, 8.06, 18.89, 6.37, 5.64, 7.07, 6.58, 6.81, 6.30, 7.56, 7.39, 5.72, 8.38, 5.69, 5.75, 5.74, 6.89, 8.69, 6.49, 8.55, 5.27, 8.05, 5.92, 7.33, 8.77, 6.87, 5.25, 5.65, 10.34, 6.90, 6.29, 7.66, 7.04, 6.52, 7.26, 5.43, 7.04, 7.16, 7.93, 8.06, 7.87, 6.12, 9.03, 5.91, 10.02, 6.40, 8.06, 7.37, 7.50, 7.92, 7.09, 7.68, 5.29, 5.67, 8.44, 7.28, 6.66, 7.84, 6.70, 7.30, 5.86, 5.90, 7.43, 4.17, 7.92, 5.72, 14.68, 5.64, 5.67, 8.43, 7.34, 5.64, 4.75, 5.46, 7.58, 8.94, 8.84, 4.91, 7.14, 4.63, 5.93, 6.67, 7.03, 8.21, 6.98, 5.19, 5.21, 6.10, 5.85, 8.25, 6.39, 7.77, 5.82, 6.43, 5.42, 5.48, 4.98, 4.64, 6.42, 4.90, 6.33, 6.77, 7.71, 6.79, 5.18, 3.65, 4.23, 6.98, 6.19, 7.09, 6.92, 8.10, 7.24, 7.73, 4.39, 6.86, 4.67, 7.96, 7.02, 9.87, 6.66, 8.48, 7.43, 7.06, 5.90, 5.22, 6.97, 5.85, 10.02, 5.92, 9.60, 6.87, 6.99, 6.57, 6.71, 6.98, 9.41, 6.00, 6.81, 6.92, 7.52, 5.54, 7.24, 6.82, 6.87, 2.14, 6.49, 6.29, 7.39, 5.94, 5.43, 6.31, 7.15, 4.92, 6.04, 5.03, 6.95, 5.53, 6.12, 4.27, 4.72, 6.57, 6.41, 7.12, 4.52, 4.28, 6.03, 6.12, 3.76, 6.36, 6.28, 6.20, 5.23, 6.59, 6.24, 7.77, 6.07, 5.97, 5.21, 6.94, 7.38, 5.97, 6.97, 7.69, 5.66, 5.08, 5.59, 5.82, 6.91, 6.68, 9.69, 8.15, 4.69, 9.94, 6.70, 5.38, 6.29, 7.38, 5.70, 8.71, 7.78, 9.36, 8.83, 9.11, 7.63, 7.72, 7.56, 6.65, 9.13, 5.10, 7.65, 6.92, 5.76, 7.15, 8.68, 6.62, 7.85, 6.12, 7.07, 7.78, 7.49, 8.22, 4.40, 6.17, 6.01, 6.66, 4.19, 8.21, 5.18, 4.68, 9.63, 6.18, 6.91, 7.74, 4.80, 6.63, 6.08, 6.74, 6.55, 7.64, 6.17, 5.16, 9.39, 7.93, 7.81, 6.58, 6.98, 6.48, 5.84, 7.80, 5.36, 6.20, 5.11, 9.01, 7.58, 5.73, 8.17, 6.76, 7.58, 6.46, 5.44, 5.88, 4.73, 6.45, 7.22, 5.16, 8.34, 5.67, 5.21, 8.24, 6.16, 7.63, 6.41, 6.13, 4.80, 7.37, 8.64, 6.34, 9.19, 5.44, 9.19, 5.59, 6.61, 5.03, 9.06, 4.98, 6.50, 4.70, 7.95, 8.69, 9.36, 6.19, 5.49, 6.19, 6.78, 7.66, 7.63, 8.37, 8.98, 7.00, 7.33, 7.13, 6.35, 7.04, 8.01, 8.72, 5.63, 4.61, 5.46, 6.92, 5.65, 6.72, 6.22, 8.17, 6.99, 6.80, 7.79, 6.78, 8.38, 6.74, 5.83, 6.94, 7.64, 5.55, 8.10, 3.22, 6.99, 7.54, 7.91, 4.84, 8.85, 5.14, 7.32, 6.21, 8.71, 7.33, 7.92, 5.51, 6.45, 6.55, 5.59, 6.74, 9.26, 6.54, 6.56, 7.00, 6.79, 6.82, 7.01, 6.48, 7.14, 8.56, 6.47, 6.80, 6.70, 8.04, 5.58, 7.37, 5.99, 6.28, 6.83, 7.33, 6.40, 4.91, 4.79, 10.77, 6.98, 7.74, 6.63, 11.19, 7.27, 6.70, 6.51, 6.82, 6.54, 6.21, 4.25, 7.68, 5.48, 5.54, 7.12, 6.83, 7.28, 7.88, 6.08, 7.35, 6.57, 5.44, 14.06, 5.19, 6.64, 7.25, 21.71, 7.61, 8.99, 5.56, 6.76, 7.87, 5.69, 6.40, 9.30, 6.30, 6.55, 8.21, 7.31, 5.75, 6.42, 9.86, 7.02, 7.57, 5.99, 5.26, 6.99, 7.21, 5.59, 7.49, 6.00, 7.11, 5.15, 5.37, 6.44, 6.27, 7.13, 6.96, 5.72, 7.55, 7.67, 6.79, 7.56, 6.01, 7.75, 5.91, 7.34, 6.92, 6.68, 7.24, 5.75, 14.31, 5.36, 7.22, 6.26, 6.58, 4.78, 7.88, 7.52, 7.32, 7.52, 8.88, 5.77, 8.28, 9.52, 7.54, 5.69, 5.68, 6.39, 6.73, 7.69, 6.84, 8.60, 6.84, 6.88, 6.84, 6.20, 5.30, 6.00, 6.84, 6.05, 6.55, 5.25, 5.79, 6.83, 8.32, 4.65, 6.61, 5.45, 6.50, 4.10, 5.20, 7.50, 5.64, 6.27, 8.24, 8.18, 5.44, 5.36, 6.82, 5.77, 8.37, 7.59, 6.09, 6.04, 5.54, 6.09, 5.79, 15.71, 6.76, 9.50, 7.11, 4.79, 5.70





Spoiler: Time Dist.



2+: 4
3+: 18
4+: 105
5+: 355
6+: 743
7+: 889
8+: 743
9+: 489
10+: 285
11+: 169
12+: 123
13+: 86
14+: 72
15+: 32
16+: 24
17+: 20
18+: 19
19+: 10
20+: 9
21+: 6
22+: 3
23+: 3
24+: 2
25+: 0
26+: 1
27+: 2
28+: 0
29+: 3
30+: 1
31+: 2
32+: 0
33+: 1


Pyraminx keyhole/oka in 29 days


Spoiler: Stats



single
best: 2.53
worst: 28.29


mean of 3
current: 6.94 (σ = 1.98)
best: 4.32 (σ = 0.70)


avg of 5
current: 6.59 (σ = 1.49)
best: 4.49 (σ = 1.15)


avg of 12
current: 6.83 (σ = 1.52)
best: 5.28 (σ = 0.76)


avg of 50
current: 6.55 (σ = 1.05)
best: 5.91 (σ = 0.83)


avg of 100
current: 6.51 (σ = 1.00)
best: 6.13 (σ = 0.97)


avg of 1000
current: 6.63 (σ = 1.07)
best: 6.62 (σ = 1.07)


Average: 7.18 (σ = 1.35)
Mean: 7.34








Spoiler: Time List



28.29, 11.25, 17.72, 13.15, 6.28, 9.64, 9.54, 15.02, 6.70, 12.65, 12.81, 11.15, 3.75, 9.49, 9.05, 9.04, 6.98, 11.65, 6.99, 9.34, 11.61, 8.65, 6.36, 8.38, 7.34, 12.25, 3.56, 5.93, 10.20, 6.43, 8.36, 9.96, 5.17, 9.37, 8.42, 8.40, 9.56, 12.91, 8.99, 10.86, 4.88, 10.69, 18.48, 13.43, 26.98, 19.31, 7.16, 6.85, 8.98, 9.96, 13.61, 17.83, 26.05, 19.18, 15.12, 8.82, 14.66, 15.30, 5.39, 11.92, 5.81, 5.31, 12.81, 17.29, 6.63, 13.05, 6.13, 6.19, 13.93, 16.16, 18.62, 15.91, 12.33, 16.01, 10.56, 8.99, 9.02, 5.38, 4.59, 8.62, 10.12, 6.27, 16.13, 8.84, 8.06, 10.34, 6.10, 13.08, 8.97, 9.85, 5.42, 14.25, 8.04, 11.57, 9.70, 10.62, 6.59, 10.35, 8.18, 12.14, 5.82, 10.76, 9.59, 9.80, 7.44, 6.13, 10.19, 7.01, 8.35, 11.75, 7.36, 7.98, 8.39, 6.20, 11.45, 15.56, 7.83, 8.11, 10.20, 7.73, 5.82, 5.01, 5.49, 6.93, 9.12, 10.21, 19.62, 7.44, 7.45, 7.49, 13.20, 13.89, 9.01, 7.54, 7.60, 12.95, 7.34, 21.12, 12.23, 11.40, 13.14, 9.21, 12.75, 5.94, 6.05, 7.18, 6.48, 7.95, 10.43, 7.42, 10.06, 6.26, 6.22, 8.46, 6.33, 4.02, 10.35, 13.13, 8.65, 14.08, 6.78, 5.82, 8.37, 10.53, 7.11, 13.66, 6.82, 6.01, 5.51, 7.79, 9.59, 8.43, 7.98, 7.79, 12.08, 9.24, 8.90, 13.11, 3.48, 13.96, 5.64, 6.99, 8.00, 8.73, 10.07, 9.12, 6.07, 7.06, 15.20, 11.88, 15.90, 5.53, 10.46, 5.38, 10.36, 7.02, 5.71, 9.07, 3.37, 5.95, 8.69, 7.35, 9.75, 6.55, 12.73, 7.92, 8.17, 6.53, 8.10, 11.58, 11.11, 6.14, 13.15, 8.97, 6.10, 11.66, 5.99, 7.89, 9.41, 4.38, 5.79, 5.03, 7.27, 4.92, 10.92, 8.30, 13.49, 5.37, 6.36, 4.25, 5.92, 7.59, 7.32, 9.04, 8.29, 7.67, 8.63, 10.86, 5.40, 9.67, 9.80, 5.69, 7.01, 21.16, 8.09, 6.23, 8.99, 6.62, 6.84, 4.65, 6.85, 8.34, 7.73, 8.35, 12.43, 6.30, 5.61, 9.61, 8.10, 5.52, 9.39, 5.52, 9.91, 6.07, 5.09, 7.45, 9.25, 9.60, 5.38, 4.59, 12.45, 12.13, 8.08, 7.37, 9.11, 8.47, 7.86, 9.35, 8.88, 5.34, 7.92, 7.94, 7.01, 9.04, 10.82, 8.65, 8.52, 8.87, 6.28, 7.14, 4.37, 9.08, 7.16, 6.72, 10.12, 11.82, 8.02, 6.90, 8.10, 6.96, 9.80, 12.14, 6.04, 8.06, 5.83, 6.77, 10.80, 8.37, 5.40, 11.07, 10.70, 5.51, 7.76, 6.78, 5.49, 12.29, 6.81, 11.09, 7.75, 5.31, 11.08, 5.58, 8.31, 12.31, 7.33, 10.14, 10.37, 8.25, 7.60, 12.06, 5.55, 7.83, 13.69, 8.64, 9.37, 7.45, 8.81, 7.42, 8.83, 5.35, 6.85, 12.88, 11.91, 13.08, 5.88, 6.58, 5.32, 10.61, 13.56, 8.93, 8.39, 8.18, 7.82, 8.95, 9.84, 9.36, 11.22, 8.83, 6.98, 8.55, 8.98, 7.73, 7.40, 6.55, 10.81, 6.58, 5.98, 10.75, 8.08, 7.24, 7.55, 6.81, 5.79, 5.89, 7.66, 6.76, 8.02, 8.96, 10.97, 6.88, 7.27, 8.76, 6.48, 10.53, 7.57, 4.71, 5.45, 6.17, 5.49, 6.34, 3.90, 7.16, 9.32, 5.86, 6.05, 6.71, 9.89, 10.57, 8.18, 5.54, 8.46, 8.30, 8.40, 7.31, 7.23, 6.68, 7.49, 11.16, 6.75, 9.78, 6.03, 5.39, 6.09, 6.26, 10.81, 6.00, 7.65, 12.37, 6.56, 4.78, 4.63, 6.78, 7.05, 6.46, 6.80, 9.93, 4.55, 12.62, 7.39, 13.81, 7.71, 9.84, 7.56, 5.98, 7.29, 6.43, 6.39, 7.94, 8.84, 10.82, 6.22, 8.23, 9.58, 11.85, 5.16, 6.98, 4.95, 6.42, 5.15, 6.19, 11.80, 10.89, 6.72, 13.07, 6.84, 10.10, 6.28, 10.23, 11.08, 18.10, 11.12, 6.17, 6.45, 9.35, 8.87, 10.65, 9.75, 6.96, 11.14, 7.63, 7.91, 6.26, 7.57, 7.75, 7.05, 8.70, 5.61, 5.76, 6.06, 7.60, 8.46, 7.89, 6.54, 7.32, 7.81, 7.62, 6.79, 6.08, 9.22, 9.28, 6.67, 7.02, 8.54, 14.44, 3.94, 4.00, 9.31, 7.86, 8.63, 9.11, 5.42, 11.76, 6.51, 9.95, 6.58, 10.33, 7.03, 17.53, 7.77, 8.18, 6.59, 6.33, 9.24, 7.77, 12.76, 12.38, 4.59, 5.16, 7.38, 8.18, 6.45, 3.79, 6.65, 7.33, 7.68, 11.94, 8.02, 6.16, 7.81, 6.60, 6.29, 7.40, 9.25, 6.41, 6.14, 6.03, 13.39, 6.82, 7.21, 7.84, 6.65, 8.57, 6.11, 9.19, 6.00, 5.85, 5.85, 6.11, 5.15, 5.72, 5.45, 6.77, 7.58, 6.37, 5.74, 4.93, 6.28, 6.10, 2.78, 4.61, 6.51, 6.11, 6.93, 5.98, 6.64, 7.23, 6.93, 6.05, 7.01, 6.54, 3.78, 5.16, 6.22, 7.61, 5.12, 6.38, 6.99, 6.41, 3.60, 5.72, 5.67, 6.18, 5.93, 6.59, 5.18, 6.52, 6.15, 6.65, 8.25, 6.80, 6.12, 6.38, 6.58, 6.58, 8.86, 7.22, 7.41, 5.69, 7.75, 7.11, 5.63, 7.76, 8.70, 9.46, 5.94, 6.94, 7.53, 18.50, 5.26, 5.23, 7.04, 5.30, 6.36, 6.60, 5.60, 11.73, 12.24, 20.97, 7.89, 17.22, 6.70, 5.34, 9.32, 17.36, 8.49, 10.68, 7.84, 12.03, 6.60, 8.78, 8.16, 8.58, 11.57, 8.36, 8.79, 6.30, 5.70, 5.89, 7.87, 12.61, 8.81, 7.89, 5.01, 5.81, 8.12, 8.05, 6.94, 8.79, 9.72, 8.50, 7.22, 7.17, 7.84, 6.07, 10.97, 9.65, 8.76, 5.36, 7.50, 8.29, 10.67, 8.54, 10.89, 5.24, 7.34, 8.76, 7.82, 5.90, 7.44, 6.35, 7.30, 7.66, 6.70, 10.19, 7.51, 6.49, 5.94, 8.08, 6.31, 7.50, 10.23, 5.54, 11.02, 8.14, 6.87, 8.88, 7.83, 6.73, 5.20, 8.18, 6.85, 5.91, 7.52, 9.90, 8.44, 7.14, 6.40, 7.33, 5.72, 4.93, 7.56, 8.50, 8.03, 7.07, 7.59, 5.67, 7.84, 8.06, 7.26, 8.49, 5.58, 5.91, 7.57, 9.20, 8.97, 8.49, 9.08, 9.57, 25.02, 8.78, 9.03, 7.16, 7.38, 10.50, 6.65, 6.20, 5.99, 6.06, 8.63, 6.21, 5.13, 9.04, 9.54, 10.47, 7.05, 7.16, 5.84, 7.84, 7.99, 5.78, 7.81, 9.36, 6.36, 8.40, 7.50, 5.62, 13.84, 6.68, 7.70, 11.44, 12.64, 6.48, 6.11, 7.35, 7.18, 7.50, 5.60, 5.43, 8.78, 7.33, 6.83, 4.66, 7.00, 7.16, 9.38, 5.21, 8.68, 6.09, 5.87, 6.38, 5.04, 6.71, 8.56, 5.22, 3.80, 6.20, 5.95, 6.27, 5.83, 6.68, 6.61, 3.64, 6.76, 6.63, 4.82, 8.50, 5.62, 6.85, 6.84, 5.94, 4.96, 4.72, 6.54, 5.82, 4.95, 8.05, 7.64, 6.07, 5.97, 5.02, 5.28, 5.84, 4.83, 7.34, 4.99, 7.07, 8.07, 8.46, 8.38, 6.17, 4.09, 10.23, 6.86, 6.56, 7.75, 7.40, 7.05, 6.64, 6.80, 5.90, 5.96, 8.86, 6.58, 6.59, 6.74, 7.53, 6.06, 5.78, 6.95, 6.38, 4.60, 3.26, 7.62, 8.94, 5.47, 10.70, 8.91, 6.57, 5.63, 5.36, 6.96, 7.75, 6.57, 6.97, 7.89, 8.29, 8.78, 11.38, 8.50, 8.02, 11.16, 8.55, 8.45, 5.83, 9.62, 6.19, 8.29, 7.63, 24.32, 7.73, 12.53, 9.72, 5.75, 9.21, 6.93, 7.07, 9.33, 9.22, 6.55, 9.46, 7.41, 8.33, 7.58, 6.12, 5.59, 11.24, 7.26, 6.60, 8.34, 6.05, 10.51, 13.80, 7.20, 9.11, 7.14, 8.96, 8.53, 10.71, 6.65, 6.90, 10.97, 8.72, 7.84, 9.17, 11.36, 6.75, 8.17, 9.37, 6.48, 4.89, 8.99, 11.19, 6.18, 9.61, 6.23, 11.64, 6.57, 8.86, 8.74, 14.91, 7.20, 5.72, 4.45, 8.81, 6.82, 7.66, 7.56, 8.37, 9.44, 6.44, 7.76, 9.83, 8.06, 9.76, 8.43, 9.80, 10.24, 7.05, 7.33, 8.12, 5.91, 10.10, 7.76, 6.61, 6.46, 7.65, 9.40, 8.85, 6.45, 6.82, 10.46, 8.44, 12.19, 5.33, 8.60, 8.07, 7.48, 9.45, 8.24, 6.29, 7.92, 15.72, 8.12, 10.16, 9.76, 7.53, 6.06, 7.29, 7.27, 8.85, 6.49, 5.42, 6.41, 8.73, 6.47, 6.93, 7.02, 7.67, 6.97, 6.46, 5.46, 8.61, 5.82, 6.23, 9.14, 9.14, 11.87, 6.75, 8.17, 6.65, 10.27, 7.75, 10.74, 5.81, 8.32, 8.21, 11.68, 7.21, 7.56, 8.67, 8.29, 7.24, 5.22, 5.89, 6.72, 6.29, 5.04, 6.52, 7.29, 8.08, 10.27, 10.34, 8.67, 6.62, 7.60, 7.85, 21.20, 8.29, 11.40, 9.72, 9.44, 6.85, 8.64, 8.51, 8.85, 9.60, 9.82, 7.41, 7.74, 8.26, 7.10, 8.15, 6.35, 8.42, 9.58, 8.99, 7.77, 7.91, 15.27, 9.71, 7.21, 9.22, 8.89, 6.72, 10.95, 8.94, 7.53, 7.16, 7.72, 7.27, 6.58, 8.83, 7.65, 5.78, 7.06, 5.45, 9.67, 7.24, 7.42, 6.76, 5.03, 3.79, 5.32, 7.93, 6.32, 8.10, 3.92, 4.57, 5.91, 9.14, 6.99, 6.13, 4.99, 5.55, 6.27, 5.29, 4.66, 6.76, 6.66, 5.32, 6.38, 5.64, 5.89, 6.82, 7.86, 7.09, 8.12, 5.36, 7.12, 3.10, 3.39, 8.92, 4.40, 5.68, 7.92, 6.68, 5.37, 4.92, 10.02, 5.84, 6.73, 5.76, 7.66, 6.62, 6.80, 5.44, 5.37, 5.13, 4.26, 4.30, 4.76, 4.97, 6.70, 9.58, 7.30, 7.50, 8.08, 6.91, 7.09, 9.17, 8.56, 6.30, 7.01, 8.50, 7.15, 3.44, 8.26, 11.09, 8.34, 7.97, 4.98, 11.65, 12.38, 7.29, 8.57, 6.57, 8.54, 9.00, 6.05, 8.44, 9.83, 7.28, 7.94, 13.90, 10.18, 11.70, 7.44, 6.98, 7.35, 9.64, 10.21, 7.35, 7.88, 6.38, 11.24, 7.82, 5.38, 7.56, 7.70, 9.72, 5.15, 6.33, 8.09, 7.89, 6.45, 7.77, 9.28, 10.08, 10.35, 6.51, 9.03, 9.54, 6.98, 8.40, 6.51, 8.40, 8.28, 6.61, 9.63, 8.24, 7.07, 5.40, 6.83, 6.99, 6.93, 7.22, 7.35, 8.56, 6.24, 5.39, 7.12, 7.63, 7.43, 6.79, 6.79, 4.74, 8.70, 5.93, 11.14, 8.06, 6.41, 6.67, 7.49, 6.05, 9.55, 7.45, 7.10, 4.79, 7.11, 6.83, 7.31, 6.95, 6.11, 5.28, 6.05, 10.01, 5.74, 7.58, 6.08, 8.01, 6.72, 5.88, 6.16, 8.52, 8.06, 7.19, 8.13, 4.71, 6.99, 10.30, 8.16, 11.66, 8.68, 10.54, 7.33, 5.97, 10.62, 9.45, 11.09, 7.32, 8.69, 5.71, 7.90, 9.03, 9.03, 7.31, 7.96, 7.15, 5.51, 8.03, 5.41, 6.53, 7.79, 6.72, 5.74, 7.60, 6.30, 6.66, 7.08, 6.82, 6.60, 8.84, 8.25, 9.71, 7.92, 8.58, 5.62, 7.82, 9.02, 6.05, 6.93, 9.11, 8.37, 7.98, 7.93, 12.54, 5.88, 7.98, 5.84, 6.00, 7.01, 9.27, 8.88, 5.95, 8.46, 8.51, 7.89, 5.99, 4.62, 8.23, 5.30, 7.71, 5.86, 5.95, 6.03, 5.97, 11.19, 5.08, 9.18, 4.69, 6.23, 4.40, 6.12, 5.33, 5.62, 5.14, 6.62, 7.04, 7.90, 9.75, 7.18, 6.39, 6.40, 4.57, 5.17, 6.66, 6.37, 9.55, 9.26, 17.04, 6.47, 7.89, 7.03, 6.44, 8.59, 6.86, 7.04, 4.77, 8.66, 7.97, 7.09, 8.24, 7.52, 6.65, 6.77, 6.34, 7.20, 7.81, 9.37, 7.69, 6.04, 9.93, 8.41, 6.42, 7.89, 7.91, 8.37, 7.24, 6.02, 7.38, 4.87, 6.24, 8.31, 6.12, 9.85, 7.76, 8.62, 6.71, 9.65, 10.21, 7.99, 9.76, 8.16, 7.53, 7.17, 5.53, 10.36, 8.86, 5.39, 6.84, 7.51, 5.02, 7.16, 7.84, 8.41, 6.23, 6.67, 7.46, 6.46, 9.21, 10.35, 7.72, 7.23, 5.67, 6.05, 6.81, 7.24, 9.96, 8.09, 8.98, 4.98, 8.25, 5.33, 5.17, 7.28, 9.39, 7.86, 6.97, 6.36, 6.42, 11.17, 7.10, 5.98, 6.44, 9.39, 6.97, 8.73, 9.95, 6.18, 6.49, 6.59, 6.65, 7.09, 7.92, 9.94, 4.83, 4.33, 5.66, 4.95, 6.17, 3.69, 6.77, 8.17, 6.11, 7.86, 7.15, 8.33, 7.37, 7.45, 3.77, 6.86, 5.82, 5.50, 8.27, 5.43, 6.77, 5.65, 5.79, 7.27, 7.56, 6.09, 5.76, 3.92, 5.87, 7.47, 6.43, 8.50, 8.94, 8.92, 8.48, 9.57, 7.75, 5.84, 7.97, 10.24, 6.91, 7.45, 8.16, 8.63, 10.04, 7.88, 8.41, 7.15, 7.50, 7.21, 6.93, 6.22, 9.11, 7.87, 5.66, 7.27, 6.88, 10.29, 4.94, 9.58, 5.70, 7.00, 7.39, 8.52, 7.47, 8.12, 5.40, 8.16, 12.58, 7.89, 4.83, 8.18, 7.01, 9.68, 7.32, 7.31, 6.04, 11.33, 8.13, 6.63, 10.07, 7.99, 6.79, 7.53, 6.35, 6.84, 9.56, 7.60, 7.91, 6.72, 8.28, 6.12, 8.34, 9.10, 10.23, 4.77, 6.75, 6.58, 6.12, 6.04, 4.61, 8.13, 8.06, 8.20, 3.49, 7.65, 6.91, 6.57, 6.04, 4.23, 6.71, 6.49, 2.73, 6.70, 4.63, 5.52, 5.15, 5.89, 4.78, 5.22, 7.08, 5.16, 3.95, 5.78, 4.43, 6.37, 5.00, 6.71, 5.22, 6.03, 3.79, 7.67, 8.32, 6.45, 3.19, 7.38, 5.31, 6.52, 8.97, 6.28, 6.14, 6.24, 4.95, 7.01, 5.02, 7.46, 8.02, 6.96, 6.47, 6.77, 7.66, 7.03, 7.25, 7.34, 6.22, 7.30, 8.14, 9.59, 7.36, 7.22, 6.26, 6.90, 9.46, 6.73, 6.21, 6.53, 7.48, 6.57, 7.14, 5.37, 7.29, 6.37, 7.07, 5.85, 9.32, 11.20, 7.47, 8.37, 7.31, 10.29, 7.21, 8.03, 6.27, 8.84, 8.41, 8.05, 9.00, 6.26, 7.70, 9.62, 6.07, 7.45, 8.32, 6.75, 7.07, 7.67, 8.67, 6.89, 6.96, 3.14, 10.12, 6.37, 7.95, 8.36, 4.84, 10.32, 8.05, 6.11, 5.74, 9.35, 9.11, 7.25, 6.94, 12.18, 9.22, 8.46, 8.59, 7.82, 7.14, 7.57, 8.82, 7.71, 7.05, 5.58, 5.60, 5.94, 7.96, 9.31, 8.72, 6.27, 9.94, 7.73, 6.78, 7.02, 8.51, 8.13, 6.63, 7.60, 7.57, 5.70, 6.48, 4.88, 8.54, 7.40, 8.09, 7.23, 7.10, 5.56, 6.41, 6.73, 8.02, 10.55, 9.86, 7.83, 7.72, 7.21, 6.39, 10.42, 7.55, 9.75, 7.31, 5.79, 6.01, 7.34, 7.74, 6.70, 7.42, 7.00, 7.69, 9.10, 10.67, 7.47, 10.07, 5.77, 7.54, 6.83, 8.30, 9.18, 9.50, 6.15, 11.51, 8.01, 6.53, 7.57, 7.80, 8.44, 6.75, 9.69, 9.03, 10.94, 7.91, 8.16, 6.03, 8.18, 7.93, 5.46, 8.82, 4.81, 4.98, 4.91, 6.18, 5.20, 9.26, 6.80, 6.33, 8.04, 5.54, 7.00, 5.35, 6.09, 5.93, 6.16, 7.05, 9.67, 4.41, 5.13, 6.66, 7.06, 5.87, 6.91, 5.92, 5.22, 5.69, 5.70, 5.19, 4.97, 8.75, 5.24, 5.26, 5.21, 4.78, 6.54, 8.65, 4.88, 4.96, 5.12, 5.80, 5.74, 5.73, 5.23, 5.66, 16.57, 5.17, 6.77, 5.56, 6.56, 5.89, 6.21, 4.82, 6.42, 5.19, 5.72, 4.66, 5.69, 9.47, 7.28, 10.22, 10.27, 7.82, 7.05, 8.77, 8.30, 13.33, 7.06, 9.27, 6.03, 8.78, 9.71, 4.95, 6.30, 9.37, 5.05, 6.80, 7.43, 4.84, 6.19, 8.19, 6.16, 5.58, 7.85, 7.83, 9.21, 8.81, 7.49, 5.96, 10.20, 6.54, 7.07, 10.25, 4.80, 8.83, 6.87, 8.88, 8.55, 7.74, 10.93, 9.50, 7.08, 7.37, 10.66, 10.76, 7.05, 6.67, 6.51, 6.72, 6.93, 8.01, 9.16, 8.23, 6.42, 6.10, 6.53, 6.25, 4.84, 8.09, 5.74, 7.31, 9.73, 5.76, 6.68, 6.12, 6.22, 7.42, 6.46, 5.58, 10.08, 7.09, 6.95, 6.90, 6.69, 8.44, 3.37, 9.17, 8.00, 9.02, 8.12, 7.01, 6.57, 8.33, 10.03, 9.30, 7.00, 6.97, 6.88, 8.74, 8.42, 8.51, 5.84, 9.35, 6.72, 8.88, 8.82, 7.13, 9.84, 7.64, 9.06, 9.72, 5.96, 4.73, 10.08, 9.22, 7.54, 7.16, 6.76, 9.66, 10.43, 6.46, 7.96, 7.23, 7.83, 7.00, 6.32, 9.89, 7.94, 11.50, 10.61, 8.10, 6.77, 7.68, 6.99, 7.10, 7.43, 8.60, 8.04, 6.94, 6.06, 6.10, 7.30, 6.55, 7.33, 6.67, 7.57, 9.34, 6.62, 8.70, 6.15, 7.23, 6.30, 5.99, 6.16, 8.21, 6.05, 5.64, 6.33, 8.30, 9.51, 7.87, 6.50, 5.77, 6.12, 5.67, 6.37, 8.00, 5.06, 5.81, 6.93, 3.67, 5.31, 6.37, 6.39, 5.87, 8.31, 5.23, 6.81, 6.57, 8.08, 6.09, 9.16, 6.20, 6.31, 7.04, 6.69, 6.00, 6.10, 6.95, 7.44, 8.58, 8.30, 9.52, 6.69, 5.91, 5.72, 8.49, 8.33, 7.33, 6.38, 7.97, 5.01, 5.93, 7.69, 7.17, 7.99, 5.46, 9.12, 5.92, 11.12, 5.73, 6.10, 7.50, 5.56, 9.53, 11.22, 6.78, 6.76, 8.12, 7.42, 7.97, 5.07, 8.77, 7.70, 8.79, 8.14, 5.96, 6.30, 8.69, 5.50, 8.24, 6.62, 10.96, 7.77, 6.78, 7.48, 7.36, 8.94, 6.92, 6.71, 8.49, 7.25, 5.47, 7.35, 5.62, 5.88, 8.45, 5.41, 6.28, 5.21, 8.11, 5.43, 6.41, 6.03, 4.64, 7.33, 13.57, 6.04, 6.13, 5.65, 4.15, 6.50, 6.86, 5.42, 6.81, 3.33, 7.65, 4.74, 7.44, 4.88, 6.55, 6.35, 7.17, 6.66, 3.12, 5.84, 6.43, 8.73, 5.88, 5.86, 6.34, 5.54, 10.23, 6.19, 6.20, 5.74, 5.83, 5.49, 5.46, 5.05, 7.52, 10.55, 9.45, 5.88, 7.26, 6.31, 4.46, 5.02, 5.14, 6.25, 6.05, 7.10, 6.39, 4.29, 4.79, 7.70, 7.38, 6.44, 5.03, 4.53, 4.95, 4.65, 7.35, 3.16, 6.92, 6.08, 5.20, 8.51, 7.98, 7.07, 7.50, 6.39, 5.96, 9.08, 7.64, 9.47, 6.56, 7.84, 6.84, 7.06, 6.32, 8.42, 6.58, 5.71, 6.71, 4.85, 4.89, 7.36, 10.25, 7.83, 7.16, 9.20, 9.15, 8.87, 5.44, 6.45, 5.19, 7.60, 8.41, 8.24, 9.41, 8.84, 8.64, 17.71, 8.65, 8.36, 8.56, 7.61, 6.11, 7.11, 6.46, 7.75, 7.26, 7.65, 6.13, 9.81, 7.08, 5.73, 9.57, 9.79, 7.62, 7.63, 7.90, 7.90, 6.09, 7.32, 5.48, 6.04, 6.63, 6.08, 6.75, 6.06, 7.35, 7.64, 6.82, 7.67, 8.74, 6.22, 4.86, 7.05, 6.63, 6.92, 9.25, 9.40, 10.91, 5.04, 7.73, 8.76, 7.44, 6.06, 7.82, 7.28, 9.85, 7.99, 9.10, 7.70, 6.89, 7.26, 7.95, 5.43, 6.32, 7.15, 8.47, 11.58, 7.42, 8.83, 6.06, 6.81, 7.40, 6.26, 6.80, 6.73, 7.63, 6.47, 8.11, 9.38, 7.38, 8.82, 8.72, 5.69, 8.83, 6.45, 6.83, 6.20, 6.70, 3.38, 8.74, 5.79, 9.81, 9.17, 8.84, 9.12, 6.88, 6.74, 10.98, 6.56, 8.03, 6.81, 6.61, 13.94, 7.67, 9.05, 6.60, 6.51, 6.35, 5.92, 5.33, 8.85, 7.91, 6.24, 6.15, 5.61, 6.43, 5.99, 5.54, 8.48, 7.16, 5.76, 7.07, 6.88, 7.26, 5.97, 5.74, 9.18, 6.39, 8.02, 6.29, 6.27, 6.91, 3.11, 7.30, 6.91, 6.60, 8.91, 9.25, 5.22, 9.30, 10.73, 8.57, 8.95, 6.56, 6.75, 8.17, 4.74, 6.98, 6.26, 8.88, 5.83, 5.82, 7.85, 9.92, 6.28, 7.79, 8.21, 7.94, 9.39, 9.77, 8.14, 5.52, 7.34, 8.28, 9.44, 9.21, 7.43, 7.62, 6.28, 7.31, 6.77, 5.82, 6.22, 5.50, 7.12, 5.55, 10.72, 5.05, 13.44, 4.96, 6.05, 8.17, 7.37, 6.45, 6.72, 7.51, 5.28, 8.85, 8.70, 6.29, 5.83, 7.61, 9.35, 8.13, 6.86, 7.61, 8.29, 8.22, 17.04, 7.10, 6.23, 9.56, 6.65, 5.46, 5.24, 5.47, 6.15, 3.74, 4.70, 5.09, 6.54, 4.29, 4.90, 6.12, 6.84, 6.99, 6.08, 7.53, 5.82, 3.99, 6.92, 6.40, 6.14, 8.41, 7.33, 9.28, 11.50, 6.63, 7.78, 6.93, 8.31, 8.59, 8.21, 9.87, 4.79, 8.79, 9.07, 8.05, 7.35, 8.24, 7.08, 8.46, 7.12, 7.76, 6.57, 4.59, 9.16, 7.66, 6.64, 4.60, 7.01, 8.53, 8.66, 6.49, 7.15, 8.79, 7.29, 10.22, 5.36, 6.86, 7.87, 7.95, 10.83, 5.85, 10.57, 5.90, 5.79, 8.94, 6.66, 7.32, 8.12, 4.59, 7.57, 9.81, 5.61, 7.23, 14.89, 7.05, 10.82, 7.59, 10.41, 7.21, 8.14, 6.86, 6.19, 7.10, 8.31, 9.50, 7.05, 8.58, 9.57, 7.64, 5.67, 6.11, 8.15, 6.25, 8.70, 6.08, 6.99, 6.65, 5.35, 6.80, 7.46, 6.97, 8.88, 9.66, 7.25, 6.59, 8.14, 6.27, 5.91, 7.95, 8.52, 8.39, 10.12, 6.68, 4.88, 5.85, 7.29, 6.27, 5.53, 7.15, 5.58, 7.06, 5.85, 5.54, 7.83, 3.67, 6.60, 5.42, 6.18, 5.33, 6.87, 5.72, 6.65, 6.10, 6.62, 5.62, 9.02, 6.23, 13.42, 8.46, 7.59, 10.63, 7.88, 7.99, 5.64, 6.48, 8.34, 9.98, 10.83, 5.67, 5.52, 5.76, 9.15, 7.60, 5.50, 7.50, 8.48, 8.23, 9.50, 6.26, 6.50, 10.81, 6.62, 7.65, 16.15, 10.83, 10.42, 11.17, 8.35, 8.53, 7.99, 11.26, 6.57, 9.75, 17.71, 5.73, 5.93, 6.71, 5.22, 11.29, 10.09, 5.54, 10.24, 12.32, 8.74, 7.01, 7.01, 10.04, 6.66, 9.12, 9.29, 10.48, 6.78, 6.29, 6.19, 7.19, 7.59, 6.98, 5.79, 6.91, 7.29, 6.76, 7.88, 5.31, 6.89, 6.01, 8.19, 8.35, 5.99, 6.40, 11.11, 7.16, 8.26, 4.86, 7.10, 8.85, 6.17, 8.66, 10.22, 9.64, 6.63, 5.30, 8.23, 6.17, 6.45, 5.69, 7.80, 7.06, 4.30, 6.03, 8.92, 9.25, 6.97, 10.24, 8.83, 6.53, 7.67, 6.89, 4.81, 4.20, 6.59, 5.48, 5.98, 8.91, 5.70, 6.08, 11.69, 7.30, 6.23, 5.94, 9.09, 7.81, 9.06, 5.44, 4.08, 8.16, 9.89, 7.13, 8.64, 6.51, 8.87, 8.77, 6.47, 9.70, 6.44, 8.57, 7.44, 8.17, 9.91, 9.47, 6.04, 7.61, 9.64, 7.48, 6.35, 9.54, 7.62, 5.53, 6.95, 7.18, 6.21, 7.13, 7.51, 6.79, 6.79, 7.22, 8.10, 8.00, 5.41, 7.07, 7.10, 6.17, 10.53, 8.20, 7.41, 9.03, 7.85, 6.07, 8.73, 8.42, 5.16, 5.98, 4.33, 7.33, 9.07, 5.33, 5.80, 5.58, 5.56, 8.95, 8.52, 9.91, 5.98, 8.33, 8.21, 5.65, 6.82, 6.85, 7.24, 6.40, 5.33, 6.29, 7.66, 7.72, 6.77, 6.62, 6.50, 8.62, 5.45, 6.31, 6.81, 5.53, 11.25, 6.60, 7.40, 6.24, 8.35, 5.66, 6.87, 6.34, 7.91, 6.22, 7.28, 7.87, 6.35, 9.01, 6.26, 6.73, 5.39, 5.76, 5.88, 7.85, 6.54, 6.37, 17.89, 6.43, 9.87, 8.32, 6.92, 7.38, 7.56, 10.28, 6.51, 8.53, 7.70, 8.20, 5.74, 7.83, 11.74, 7.84, 8.24, 8.49, 5.78, 5.66, 7.11, 4.86, 7.32, 7.29, 8.20, 7.40, 6.47, 9.18, 8.40, 7.73, 6.04, 4.59, 12.65, 6.32, 4.69, 4.73, 7.57, 8.64, 9.41, 8.31, 5.60, 5.58, 6.95, 7.18, 6.81, 8.35, 8.01, 6.24, 6.63, 7.01, 7.27, 4.79, 6.83, 8.04, 5.70, 5.90, 5.54, 5.71, 8.31, 5.53, 7.45, 5.51, 7.89, 5.73, 7.50, 5.51, 9.79, 6.00, 5.97, 6.15, 6.17, 5.86, 6.30, 5.82, 7.69, 8.68, 7.61, 6.49, 4.31, 6.48, 8.16, 4.07, 7.83, 7.59, 7.21, 6.94, 10.08, 6.02, 7.41, 6.90, 4.53, 5.39, 5.07, 4.50, 8.23, 7.21, 8.00, 8.84, 8.51, 7.62, 7.48, 6.39, 8.16, 5.58, 6.35, 6.12, 7.09, 7.94, 10.73, 8.75, 7.27, 6.75, 6.44, 8.00, 8.22, 8.08, 9.58, 6.06, 5.05, 7.11, 5.79, 5.07, 8.15, 4.18, 6.79, 6.07, 5.49, 5.94, 5.25, 7.15, 6.86, 6.17, 6.27, 7.63, 7.45, 5.01, 5.19, 7.49, 6.38, 7.52, 6.70, 5.68, 7.25, 10.07, 6.83, 8.19, 6.29, 6.60, 6.09, 2.53, 8.20, 7.19, 5.09, 7.40, 6.87, 5.45, 6.81, 6.83, 7.64, 6.40, 8.16, 10.68, 6.19, 6.71, 6.84, 8.51, 6.27, 5.63, 7.97, 5.34, 6.01, 5.50, 7.76, 6.19, 5.88, 6.92, 7.79, 6.39, 6.42, 6.90, 5.79, 5.69, 8.29, 6.41, 6.40, 7.16, 6.05, 8.39, 4.55, 6.90, 7.63, 5.93, 9.40, 8.12, 5.38, 6.84, 6.30, 5.04, 5.70, 7.60, 4.79, 5.12, 6.37, 7.48, 5.85, 6.57, 5.80, 7.13, 7.00, 5.36, 10.05, 8.24, 6.98, 6.30, 6.98, 6.29, 4.68, 8.60, 6.03, 6.61, 9.43, 7.49, 6.09, 6.98, 9.76, 6.44, 6.96, 7.14, 6.57, 7.01, 6.38, 5.77, 8.31, 6.40, 7.18, 6.30, 8.45, 6.62, 7.36, 5.13, 5.16, 7.92, 6.89, 8.47, 9.53, 7.42, 7.82, 4.26, 4.90, 7.39, 7.16, 6.14, 6.81, 6.40, 7.89, 7.73, 6.28, 6.82, 7.57, 4.69, 7.85, 7.22, 9.14, 4.18, 5.53, 6.47, 6.34, 6.50, 11.48, 7.13, 7.89, 6.01, 8.25, 7.84, 6.91, 6.11, 6.50, 7.00, 8.04, 5.67, 6.69, 9.37, 8.27, 8.37, 7.01, 8.26, 5.63, 7.79, 6.86, 7.09, 6.08, 5.38, 5.51, 9.21, 6.89, 6.32, 6.07, 6.68, 7.12, 9.11, 6.81, 8.49, 8.22, 6.34, 5.51, 6.61, 4.34, 6.92, 8.23, 9.39, 8.34, 6.46, 9.98, 4.95, 8.21, 8.08, 6.45, 7.86, 6.69, 6.84, 8.34, 8.01, 7.03, 9.61, 7.26, 5.41, 6.97, 5.30, 6.25, 6.65, 4.90, 6.49, 6.67, 6.77, 6.93, 5.94, 5.99, 6.15, 8.18, 6.27, 6.41, 7.11, 5.60, 6.89, 7.24, 6.93, 5.58, 5.89, 5.39, 5.94, 5.94, 4.67, 7.32, 9.75, 5.96, 7.36, 6.33, 7.22, 5.79, 9.18, 9.17, 8.61, 8.78, 6.86, 8.28, 8.32, 4.55, 7.18, 9.10, 8.45, 5.75, 6.71, 6.68, 7.05, 6.10, 6.11, 5.50, 6.05, 6.08, 5.33, 7.53, 8.92, 5.29, 8.06, 8.08, 8.47, 5.72, 7.18, 3.86, 6.78, 4.64, 8.02, 6.65, 5.30, 5.95, 5.56, 7.24, 7.15, 5.96, 6.48, 4.81, 8.55, 6.75, 7.91, 7.61, 7.15, 6.74, 5.40, 6.69, 8.09, 8.31, 6.48, 6.53, 6.22, 8.19, 5.43, 5.75, 9.58, 9.05, 3.65, 8.98, 7.74, 7.84, 7.43, 8.28, 7.01, 7.10, 8.55, 6.13, 8.68, 8.12, 7.94, 8.08, 5.97, 7.90, 5.46, 6.73, 6.28, 7.55, 8.34, 6.37, 7.39, 4.81, 5.65, 5.69, 6.51, 8.38, 5.26, 6.84, 7.21, 5.40, 6.92, 8.17, 8.17, 9.34, 6.31, 6.86, 6.25, 6.89, 2.99, 6.41, 8.00, 4.88, 9.28, 5.38, 5.69, 7.11, 6.51, 5.39, 5.73, 6.51, 5.64, 5.37, 6.81, 4.94, 7.59, 6.59, 6.43, 5.50, 4.67, 4.12, 6.29, 6.04, 6.02, 6.77, 6.56, 6.21, 6.74, 4.95, 6.81, 6.79, 5.66, 9.52+, 5.87, 6.24, 6.82, 6.04, 5.12, 4.79, 5.00, 3.60, 4.35, 8.58, 7.34, 6.29, 6.44, 4.40, 8.08, 7.45, 8.08, 7.08, 11.20, 6.45, 9.23, 10.03, 4.52, 7.20, 6.30, 7.08, 5.78, 8.97, 7.40, 4.79, 4.30, 8.50, 8.41, 5.50, 11.17, 9.85, 10.16, 9.89, 7.02, 6.50, 7.31, 5.38, 6.42, 7.52, 4.81, 4.37, 5.66, 5.75, 6.83, 6.24, 6.85, 4.87, 7.58, 5.21, 6.40, 4.55, 8.04, 7.30, 6.89, 5.36, 7.07, 4.72, 6.69, 5.50, 5.22, 6.38, 12.05, 7.41, 11.48, 8.43, 8.51, 5.97, 4.82, 6.59, 3.42, 6.18, 6.00, 7.77, 5.53, 6.17, 5.26, 5.47, 5.54, 7.03, 4.30, 5.87, 7.17, 4.68, 4.96, 4.02, 9.34, 6.78, 6.25, 6.01, 4.90, 8.33, 7.02, 5.49, 6.27, 5.98, 6.61, 6.55, 8.81, 3.71, 9.82, 5.33, 7.35, 7.44, 5.39, 9.63, 7.29, 10.33, 5.65, 5.24, 6.96, 4.12, 7.11, 7.07, 7.44, 5.27, 8.55, 8.35, 6.76, 6.58, 6.41, 7.40, 6.96, 7.97, 7.29, 5.79, 5.49, 6.30, 6.78, 5.07, 7.67, 7.03, 6.47, 7.32, 8.16, 9.26, 8.92, 7.94, 6.74, 6.38, 7.83, 7.59, 6.65, 6.58, 6.62, 7.71, 4.33, 7.21, 8.23, 6.56, 16.92, 6.49, 6.66, 9.20, 5.92, 7.67, 6.69, 7.80, 7.62, 6.71, 7.43, 5.62, 5.45, 5.05, 4.85, 6.25, 5.04, 7.97, 6.38, 7.32, 7.93, 7.16, 7.67, 5.71, 7.25, 6.49, 4.86, 4.80, 5.27, 4.88, 5.20, 7.59, 6.66, 3.69, 6.32, 6.26, 8.40, 6.43, 7.55, 7.82, 6.29, 4.70, 5.85, 8.79, 6.14, 6.17, 5.83, 9.21, 8.42, 8.07, 4.41, 6.89, 5.66, 6.57, 5.53, 6.60, 7.51, 7.86, 6.91, 4.94, 6.12, 5.85, 6.38, 7.64, 9.09, 4.96, 6.97, 7.43, 8.28, 8.22, 8.19, 7.37, 8.98, 6.42, 4.90, 5.90, 6.60, 10.14, 6.48, 7.04, 5.72, 7.52, 7.09, 6.68, 6.80, 6.62, 6.67, 6.79, 6.61, 6.42, 6.49, 6.47, 7.22, 6.10, 7.55, 5.18, 7.31, 6.12, 5.14, 6.69, 6.43, 4.81, 5.77, 5.72, 4.55, 6.04, 4.60, 6.33, 6.72, 7.59, 7.07, 5.95, 6.65, 6.81, 8.05, 7.14, 9.97, 6.13, 5.62, 5.43, 8.78, 8.38, 5.39, 5.42, 7.54, 6.01, 5.41, 5.60, 8.75, 5.45, 8.76, 6.29, 8.28, 6.40, 6.48, 5.13, 8.09, 8.88, 5.64, 9.48, 7.99, 6.06, 8.63, 4.89, 4.95, 7.89, 8.10, 6.86, 8.54, 7.28, 9.38, 7.44, 6.13, 6.72, 6.28, 6.22, 9.84, 7.78, 25.90, 7.05, 5.65, 7.27, 6.84, 6.28, 7.76, 5.80, 4.79, 5.71, 7.51, 7.45, 7.00, 8.69, 6.32, 7.06, 7.48, 5.95, 6.18, 5.82, 6.72, 6.42, 5.56, 5.88, 7.25, 5.21, 6.75, 7.81, 6.55, 6.48, 7.33, 6.05, 6.15, 4.86, 7.07, 9.72, 8.66, 9.15, 7.02, 7.62, 5.86, 7.21, 5.88, 6.56, 10.64, 6.77, 9.66+, 5.25, 7.61, 7.45, 6.57, 7.09, 6.44, 3.60, 6.66, 7.81, 6.30, 7.39, 6.09, 7.89, 7.51, 4.67, 5.74, 6.32, 6.64, 8.10, 7.43, 6.81, 5.45, 7.21, 6.45, 7.52, 6.45, 7.22, 6.38, 9.02, 7.04, 6.79, 9.01, 7.09, 6.98, 6.89, 8.11, 6.82, 6.25, 6.35, 4.90, 5.45, 7.95, 7.16, 7.29, 6.60, 5.35, 7.05, 8.05, 6.01, 5.79, 7.02, 6.10, 6.28, 8.44, 7.93, 7.29, 7.15, 5.76, 9.92, 6.55, 6.49, 7.64, 6.40, 6.25, 11.19, 7.97, 10.59, 6.78, 6.93, 7.32, 4.73, 6.42, 4.65, 6.65, 4.57, 7.28, 5.26, 6.04, 8.27, 4.48, 9.32, 4.17, 8.12, 7.79, 7.57, 4.45, 6.34, 4.55, 6.82, 6.51, 4.89, 6.94, 6.51, 5.20, 4.81, 3.48, 5.20, 5.21, 7.37, 8.31, 6.98, 6.75, 8.23, 6.49, 6.54, 5.62, 5.12, 5.28, 6.14, 3.63, 6.30, 7.36, 6.34, 9.51+, 5.65, 4.46, 6.83, 7.01, 5.35, 7.90, 7.89, 6.05, 6.48, 18.57, 5.58, 7.10, 10.98, 5.76, 6.69, 6.13, 6.36, 10.16, 6.46, 12.22, 4.79, 13.25, 6.08, 7.23, 6.15, 13.91, 6.69, 9.49, 9.34, 6.92, 7.79, 5.83, 4.44, 6.28, 6.43, 4.96, 6.17, 6.73, 5.88, 8.76, 7.22, 7.49, 5.95, 5.84, 10.29, 6.76, 6.26, 5.96, 6.38, 6.33, 8.66, 6.27, 6.31, 5.75, 9.02, 7.60, 8.18, 7.09, 4.11, 7.29, 7.31, 6.64, 5.42, 8.08, 8.66, 7.12, 6.49, 4.38, 8.95, 5.17, 5.52, 6.63, 6.46, 5.55, 8.67, 8.25, 5.62, 7.63, 5.35, 6.77, 5.63, 7.61, 6.13, 6.42, 7.34, 6.08, 6.35, 7.09, 4.23, 6.24, 7.46, 6.08, 5.93, 7.45, 9.82, 7.69, 6.66, 8.99, 6.32, 8.29, 5.78, 4.62, 5.67, 7.54, 10.07, 6.65, 6.16, 5.69, 7.45, 4.75, 5.15, 6.31, 7.30, 4.91, 10.80, 4.71, 7.19, 7.92, 8.68, 6.82, 9.31, 6.48, 5.82, 5.67, 5.05, 4.99, 6.74, 7.48, 6.04, 6.43, 4.60, 5.52, 5.88, 6.69, 3.14, 4.21, 6.15, 9.12, 7.13, 4.51, 4.78, 4.77, 6.99, 3.82, 4.06, 6.92, 6.28, 7.14, 8.54, 4.70, 7.04, 5.55, 4.58, 7.08, 7.68, 7.54, 6.66, 5.32, 8.94, 6.03, 6.62, 4.36, 6.79, 6.10, 7.74, 6.16, 5.43, 10.35, 4.78, 7.18, 5.68, 6.60, 5.59, 6.16, 9.08, 6.56, 6.96, 6.12, 6.05, 7.04, 5.82, 6.81, 6.98, 6.62, 5.06, 6.92, 5.72, 4.32, 7.22, 5.65, 5.93, 6.07, 5.92, 7.16, 6.63, 5.55, 3.69, 6.99, 6.73, 8.14, 5.98, 7.84, 4.82, 7.21, 5.76, 5.92, 6.39, 6.27, 7.05, 6.24, 7.49, 4.75, 5.90, 6.33, 5.67, 3.26, 5.63, 7.67, 6.66, 5.88, 6.06, 3.93, 4.07, 6.72, 6.93, 5.33, 6.41, 8.05, 5.32, 8.48, 7.32, 5.96, 5.72, 6.86, 8.11, 8.31+, 5.56, 6.41, 7.25, 6.45, 5.52, 5.87, 6.82, 5.88, 6.55, 9.43, 7.33, 5.87, 5.96, 5.97, 6.89, 5.49, 5.96, 8.43, 5.31, 3.51, 7.29, 9.39, 9.16, 8.26, 6.96, 5.19, 6.09, 6.99, 8.26, 7.80, 5.99, 6.63, 5.36, 5.21, 5.93, 6.75, 6.13, 5.01, 6.66, 5.69, 7.58, 12.50, 7.69, 8.79, 5.57, 8.15, 9.42, 8.27, 6.72, 8.58, 8.58, 9.58, 5.92, 6.62, 6.18, 8.50, 7.95, 6.27, 5.45, 6.51, 5.48, 7.78, 5.77, 7.09, 6.19, 8.65, 9.54, 6.61, 5.63, 7.02, 6.02, 7.73, 8.54, 12.28, 6.78, 4.05, 7.31, 6.00, 7.35, 7.68, 8.64, 6.65, 9.32, 6.78, 11.87, 5.95, 6.89, 6.69, 6.22, 7.02, 6.35, 5.52, 5.67, 8.89, 6.99, 5.50, 7.29, 6.00, 6.88, 7.45, 8.95, 4.00, 5.81, 7.25, 6.13, 6.52, 9.57, 6.73, 5.95, 7.02, 9.30, 8.60, 6.73, 5.90, 7.78, 5.92, 8.35, 8.13, 5.87, 6.98, 5.68, 6.37, 8.72, 8.68, 6.69, 5.94, 7.29, 5.16, 7.87, 12.54, 5.99, 5.29, 6.30, 5.62, 7.88, 8.79, 4.39, 5.98, 8.26, 6.03, 6.09, 5.92, 5.15, 6.63, 6.29, 7.92, 4.58, 8.41, 5.65, 5.76, 6.79, 4.74, 6.04, 7.06, 5.30, 6.82, 4.77, 6.28, 7.48, 6.80, 7.77, 6.41, 5.01, 5.23, 5.51, 7.74, 6.12, 4.99, 5.07, 4.82, 8.13, 8.09, 8.39, 6.21, 4.80, 5.23, 5.14, 6.59, 7.27, 3.91, 8.01, 9.14, 7.70, 8.02, 5.47, 6.60, 6.31, 6.05, 6.25, 6.78, 6.03, 7.97, 3.98, 6.26, 7.90, 7.67, 6.91, 7.08, 7.15, 5.05, 9.19, 8.54, 7.15, 6.62, 4.05, 8.71, 7.07, 6.48, 6.89, 3.11, 7.65, 5.07, 6.35, 6.76, 8.22, 5.48, 5.52, 4.72, 5.01, 4.61, 4.48, 6.12, 6.50, 8.37, 8.42, 6.29, 4.88, 9.08, 5.42, 5.73, 6.83, 5.07, 7.17, 7.64, 7.42, 5.94, 5.16, 7.09, 5.61, 5.29, 4.99, 5.26, 3.32, 8.24, 5.04, 7.24, 6.01, 6.12, 7.10, 5.96, 7.38, 6.37, 7.72, 6.64, 6.19, 6.43, 3.96, 5.91, 9.79, 5.15, 6.36, 5.35, 5.67, 7.17, 4.71, 6.79, 6.07, 7.79, 9.30, 4.95, 7.53, 3.91, 6.96, 5.80, 5.40, 8.34, 7.82, 6.64, 6.38, 6.18, 7.28, 6.12, 4.59, 6.47, 5.97, 6.53, 6.32, 8.47, 7.27, 4.03, 5.60, 7.63, 6.20, 5.57, 6.45, 7.24, 6.02, 6.69, 10.71, 7.37, 5.28, 4.64, 5.27, 7.60, 7.20, 6.38, 5.99, 7.21, 4.85, 6.46, 6.63, 6.79, 6.44, 7.85, 7.21, 5.62, 5.61, 6.16, 6.44, 7.34, 5.64, 5.05, 5.74, 9.02, 6.87, 6.99, 6.73, 7.98, 4.67, 5.22, 5.23, 8.17, 5.54, 5.95, 4.89, 7.44, 7.24, 7.96, 7.62, 5.35, 6.54, 6.72, 5.36, 5.88, 7.14, 5.45, 7.48, 6.84, 6.73, 5.81, 7.99, 2.81, 4.91, 7.54, 6.38, 9.61, 7.04, 8.83, 4.92, 7.83, 8.88, 7.01, 4.93






Spoiler: Time dist



2+: 5
3+: 56
4+: 236
5+: 693
6+: 1123
7+: 881
8+: 583
9+: 306
10+: 144
11+: 70
12+: 41
13+: 31
14+: 6
15+: 9
16+: 6
17+: 11
18+: 5
19+: 3
20+: 1
21+: 3
22+: 0
23+: 0
24+: 1
25+: 2
26+: 2
27+: 0
28+: 1








Spoiler: Schmidt



3x3x3 in 57 days(74 solves / day)



Spoiler: Facts



Best: 15.38
Worst: 34.94
Mo3: 18.94 (σ = 1.37) 19.59, 17.36, 19.86
Ao5: 20.72 (σ = 0.87) 21.19, (19.59), 21.25, (23.77), 19.72
Ao12: 22.09 (σ = 1.20)
22.22, 20.11, 21.97, 22.88, (25.50), 21.03, (17.46), 23.44, 22.50, 23.81, 20.58, 22.33
Ao50: 23.13 (σ = 2.15)
Ao100: 23.86 (σ = 2.50)
Ao1000: 24.61 (σ = 2.37)
Ao4219.5: 25.09 (σ = 2.33) I was hoping for sub25

PLL= 51 skips
OLL= 14 skips


15+: 1
16+: 8
17+: 13
18+: 33
19+: 89
20+: 181
21+: 269
22+: 403
23+: 550
24+: 573
25+: 517
26+: 472
27+: 384
28+: 303
29+: 257
30+: 99
31+: 34
32+: 20
33+: 7
34+: 6

Before this marathon I had ~10 sub20 solves. Now I can add 144 to that number 








Spoiler: god of rubic 2



3x3x3 in 30 days (3977 timed solves. 242 untimed solves)



Spoiler: Times



13.20, 13.28, 13.81, 13.90, 15.90,13.52, 13.51, 13.02, 13.08, 13.83,15.07, 13.29, 13.24, 13.42, 10.97,13.60, 15.02, 12.71, 13.73, 12.34,13.22, 16.47, 14.61, 14.73, 13.00,12.41, 14.40, 12.79, 14.16, 11.62,12.58, 12.65, 13.56, 14.94, 13.56,14.22, 15.13, 11.90, 13.23, 11.88,13.23, 12.68, 15.22, 12.50, 15.92,14.12, 13.26, 12.30, 11.70, 13.95,12.38, 11.60, 13.63, 15.22, 12.76,14.62, 14.03, 12.34, 15.26, 15.32,13.82, 11.70, 14.59, 11.91, 14.37,10.31, 11.65, 12.48, 15.14, 14.33,12.09, 12.77, 14.97, 13.45, 11.76,14.58, 10.39, 13.59, 11.64, 13.60,16.54, 12.10, 14.00, 11.92, 12.26,13.48, 12.86, 12.34, 15.03, 13.82,16.38, 15.13, 13.55, 12.28, 14.33,14.84, 14.34, 11.14, 13.70, 13.25,10.97, 14.03, 14.67, 15.64, 11.49,12.53, 13.77, 17.80, 12.89, 16.01,13.38, 13.50, 13.40, 13.83, 16.12,14.81, 12.04, 13.19, 14.93, 11.39,15.89, 14.31, 13.25, 11.94, 12.64,13.89, 15.61, 13.66, 16.17, 13.49,12.89, 11.25, 13.74, 14.79, 14.83,16.73, 10.77, 15.77, 14.36, 13.23,15.08, 14.44, 11.28, 11.47, 16.71,14.19, 12.56, 13.50, 16.92, 17.32,12.59, 12.13, 18.45, 15.77, 12.53,17.43, 14.28, 14.15, 13.47, 14.58,11.11, 14.49, 15.26, 13.70, 12.53,13.67, 14.30, 13.81, 14.44, 14.73,15.21, 14.28, 15.03, 17.67, 17.13,13.44, 12.92, 14.51, 11.12, 15.65,13.98, 14.21, 12.80, 14.40, 15.83,11.94, 14.65, 12.69, 13.54, 13.80,14.48, 16.79, 14.62, 13.37, 16.08,14.31, 13.42, 13.95, 12.73, 13.04,13.22, 13.76, 16.38, 13.61, 14.91,16.59, 15.19, 11.05, 13.23, 13.31, 15.82, 14.33, 13.50, 12.75, 15.21,15.23, 13.40, 12.77, 13.90, 14.94,14.60, 13.82, 14.55, 15.58, 16.67,15.19, 15.46, 14.74, 12.74, 13.18,12.96, 13.04, 16.67, 12.66, 15.15,14.19, 13.26, 13.58, 12.57, 15.49,16.18, 12.38, 14.43, 14.30, 12.56,14.12, 15.09, 16.60, 13.75, 15.03,12.42, 13.80, 14.78, 14.71, 17.38,10.99, 10.88, 14.85, 11.11, 14.72,13.05, 16.29, 10.56, 12.15, 15.30,12.62, 13.46, 14.11, 15.06, 11.65,12.25, 12.63, 13.54, 11.98, 13.44,13.24, 11.76, 13.06, 14.06, 14.49,13.26, 15.35, 14.20, 15.82, 13.12,16.93, 15.38, 13.85, 11.13, 11.35,14.46, 13.96, 12.50, 16.32, 13.14,15.97, 14.63, 13.57, 15.00, 14.18,14.65, 13.04, 11.61, 13.54, 11.16,13.00, 14.99, 12.98, 14.08, 15.86,13.49, 13.99, 16.61, 12.46, 13.77,14.09, 12.55, 12.71, 11.96, 12.17,13.52, 14.99, 11.27, 14.81, 16.06,14.65, 15.81, 13.40, 14.00, 14.97,12.80, 9.82, 12.77, 14.38, 10.96,14.74, 16.91, 13.75, 12.01, 12.13,11.54, 14.21, 14.05, 13.47, 14.40,15.81, 12.68, 13.98, 11.80, 14.25,14.63, 14.98, 11.98, 10.96, 12.64,14.54, 13.63, 12.99, 14.14, 13.52,13.16, 15.89, 15.33, 14.12, 14.42,12.76, 15.51, 14.42, 12.70, 14.89,15.72, 13.64, 16.95, 14.19, 17.18,15.71, 16.43, 13.98, 14.27, 15.34,10.32, 14.86, 16.04, 14.80, 14.00,13.63, 12.47, 13.95, 14.71, 11.51,13.53, 15.74, 13.53, 12.71, 14.37,14.42, 15.51, 16.46, 13.21, 15.37,13.88, 13.45, 17.71, 13.92, 14.59,14.48, 11.79, 13.08, 14.93, 15.14,12.69, 14.41, 13.33, 15.16, 14.47,13.47, 12.68, 13.65, 14.73, 14.25,14.78, 11.46, 12.78, 14.92, 13.64,15.94, 13.65, 13.84, 14.52, 14.02,14.63, 14.34, 14.83, 16.71, 14.32,14.33, 17.72, 15.12, 12.62, 14.05, 12.74, 15.10, 19.34[pop], 15.12, 15.74, 15.74, 17.10, 13.97, 12.94, 14.23, 16.51, 15.94, 16.51, 13.35, 12.96, 13.44, 11.56, 15.63, 14.61, 20.23, 12.91, 12.84, 14.16, 15.92, 14.25, 13.35, 13.15, 12.15, 13.26, 12.63, 17.11, 14.48, 13.44, 14.89, 12.90, 13.04, 14.19, 11.39, 16.06, 12.76, 17.35, 12.46, 18.34, 13.58, 16.46, 11.56, 11.99, 14.99, 14.14, 13.24, 14.16, 15.05, 15.34, 17.88, 16.86, 12.98, 18.36, 13.69, 12.69, 17.54, 12.94, 17.78, 12.95, 14.79, 15.34, 18.71, 17.94, 10.84, 13.68, 13.36, 11.72, 16.60, 18.04, 16.68, 16.71, 13.55, 13.86, 13.55, 17.66, 11.81, 14.97, 12.75, 14.75, 16.04, 13.76, 12.23, 14.53, 17.84, 17.93, 13.11, 14.28, 16.99, 13.79, 12.97, 18.42, 13.36, 14.47, 15.47, 13.51, 17.33, 14.68, 12.18, 14.49, 14.90, 14.23, 12.27, 13.62, 12.14, 17.75, 14.27, 15.66, 12.67, 15.72, 15.14, 17.63, 14.00, 13.44, 11.63, 14.97, 15.78, 16.66, 11.29, 13.28, 13.21, 15.58, 17.66, 14.58, 13.33, 11.58, 13.61, 12.84, 16.82, 12.32, 9.52, 17.29, 13.28, 16.89, 14.17, 12.76, 12.26, 16.49, 11.12, 15.65, 13.66, 15.88, 13.26, 14.22, 18.50, 14.02, 13.77, 11.84, 15.78, 12.93, 16.25, 16.52, 13.89, 16.91, 13.99, 13.54, 15.94, 14.88, 16.27, 15.24, 16.13, 11.44, 12.62, 14.83, 14.42, 15.23, 15.33, 17.02, 17.47, 12.51, 14.19, 15.56, 15.13, 12.16, 13.84, 13.98, 13.98, 16.37, 13.88, 12.96, 14.04, 15.57, 15.67, 14.24, 12.97, 16.61, 12.68, 13.59, 14.44, 16.37, 12.52, 14.47, 10.61, 12.30, 12.34, 15.07, 13.91, 14.74, 14.83, 13.01, 12.44, 19.38, 16.59, 20.42, 13.94, 14.24, 12.94, 14.19, 18.08, 13.23, 13.44, 13.24, 15.61, 13.13, 14.04, 12.72, 13.60, 13.67, 13.45, 16.02, 16.01, 16.18, 16.28, 14.90, 13.01, 15.48, 16.05, 15.13, 17.15, 12.53, 15.87, 11.91, 12.49, 14.27, 15.48, 11.63, 14.69, 13.07, 12.91, 13.48, 13.90, 15.41, 14.26, 14.34, 15.70, 12.33, 13.23, 22.95, 13.71, 13.32, 16.93, 15.19, 13.44, 14.00, 14.24, 15.14, 14.03, 14.02, 15.10, 14.18, 12.49, 11.91, 15.98, 12.57, 15.40, 13.80, 14.04, 26.74, 14.83, 14.30, 14.64, 13.76, 13.68, 12.29, 14.63, 12.85, 13.84, 15.26, 17.27, 15.64, 14.00, 14.72, 16.54, 19.24, 17.57, 14.82, 13.61, 12.10, 12.90, 14.04, 19.35, 11.99, 11.30, 14.85, 16.14, 15.45, 15.54, 13.85, 14.25, 15.98, 15.34, 14.06, 18.61, 15.30, 11.92, 18.70, 17.60, 16.24, 13.90, 14.99, 13.07, 16.03, 17.19, 13.12, 19.06, 11.83, 17.16, 14.35, 16.70, 15.53, 16.52, 15.82, 14.14, 14.85, 16.32, 16.22, 18.11, 14.02, 15.34, 15.84, 14.11, 14.05, 11.56, 14.07, 13.65, 15.10, 13.61, 17.05, 12.65, 11.88, 14.64, 17.38, 14.27, 12.53, 14.46, 18.70, 14.63, 13.83, 13.44, 13.57, 14.00, 11.68, 13.21, 17.08, 20.31, 16.72, 16.47, 15.55, 13.44, 14.85, 10.30, 19.69, 12.87, 15.82, 15.60, 14.27, 15.79, 12.22, 20.48, 14.32, 14.61, 14.78, 13.40, 20.94, 20.15, 15.10, 15.92, 15.52, 13.61, 12.08, 15.41, 16.46, 15.86, 13.11, 11.71, 15.03, 16.18, 15.96, 12.64, 14.89, 20.69, 15.97, 15.13, 12.98, 12.10, 16.89, 15.80, 18.28, 16.26, 19.22, 12.60, 12.09, 13.37, 12.93, 13.02, 16.85, 15.32, 14.94, 15.95, 12.72, 14.46, 15.89, 16.45, 14.68, 13.78, 14.81, 14.83, 16.24, 16.30, 12.53, 16.45, 17.26, 15.65, 14.47, 13.79, 16.86, 14.10, 13.84, 12.09, 11.41, 12.62, 14.58, 19.86, 13.36, 13.83, 12.86, 11.91, 13.20, 15.22, 15.15, 12.55, 15.11, 15.69, 15.15, 12.48, 11.02, 14.73, 13.59, 16.38, 16.87, 13.02, 13.95, 15.32, 16.75, 16.07, 15.80, 12.45, 20.07, 14.80, 12.74, 12.97, 20.45, 13.87, 16.88, 14.85, 16.46, 15.76, 15.93, 14.62, 14.71, 15.35, 16.33, 10.80, 14.62, 13.56, 15.38, 16.40, 13.17, 13.88, 15.77, 21.70, 15.45, 16.54, 14.23, 14.69, 13.14, 13.78, 16.05, 14.45, 14.69, 14.36, 18.63, 13.59, 14.88, 14.54, 14.84, 17.23, 14.33, 13.44, 12.99, 13.03, 18.20, 15.50, 14.27, 12.99, 13.62, 12.54, 15.22, 13.23, 14.78, 15.13, 15.10, 15.10, 17.12, 14.55, 15.71, 16.13, 12.54, 13.67, 16.50, 15.97, 14.77, 11.74, 13.18, 15.44, 15.14, 14.18, 18.68, 16.05, 15.02, 14.96, 12.69, 17.23, 14.95, 14.77, 15.26, 17.72, 12.55, 14.00, 15.48, 13.33, 15.56, 17.24, 14.96, 13.49, 19.53, 15.72, 16.27, 16.81, 15.10, 14.16, 16.35, 15.55, 13.39, 14.65, 15.61, 18.30, 15.44, 16.44, 12.74, 13.71, 14.75, 14.77, 13.93, 13.13, 15.60, 16.03, 9.86, 12.50, 15.66, 15.52, 13.31, 11.19, 21.55, 13.62, 13.40, 13.48, 11.48, 14.34, 15.21, 12.71, 12.28, 15.61, 12.95, 13.05, 14.99, 14.17, 14.43, 13.90, 15.29, 16.56, 11.93, 15.32, 17.57, 14.99, 14.23, 13.76, 13.34, 18.51, 14.78, 14.21, 16.21, 15.10, 16.04, 13.52, 14.67, 16.01, 13.16, 13.16, 13.99, 11.24, 15.48, 13.25, 15.54, 14.68, 13.37, 10.89, 13.73, 13.16, 15.04, 12.58, 13.33, 12.97, 11.93, 12.61, 14.01, 13.35, 11.53, 13.10, 15.67, 12.24, 17.33, 17.10, 12.24, 11.75, 12.82, 15.29, 14.02, 15.19, 12.75, 15.25, 12.40, 9.81, 14.05, 16.88, 12.95, 15.74, 11.38, 17.73, 12.74, 14.48, 15.44, 12.45, 13.20, 19.22, 16.36, 13.58, 13.66, 12.57, 18.00, 15.65, 12.38, 15.21, 14.10, 15.20, 12.42, 14.67, 12.97, 12.98, 16.03, 11.37, 13.85, 14.79, 21.10, 12.38, 12.06, 13.87, 14.37, 14.72, 16.36, 16.66, 13.94, 13.47, 16.78, 15.92, 15.57, 15.94, 14.00, 15.55, 16.01, 13.78, 15.57, 13.72, 19.68, 16.28, 12.40, 15.33, 15.13, 13.33, 14.04, 17.60, 15.02, 15.05, 14.43, 13.80, 13.30, 13.99, 11.96, 16.77, 15.17, 14.94, 14.45, 12.86, 14.51, 13.86, 16.07, 17.02, 15.02, 14.51, 13.26, 10.64, 15.45, 13.87, 12.32, 15.77, 14.08, 12.75, 16.04, 12.48, 13.30, 12.50, 14.93, 14.64, 13.92, 15.66, 18.39, 15.77, 13.01, 14.33, 15.93, 14.44, 13.28, 17.22, 14.69, 13.27, 10.73, 14.01, 11.97, 14.26, 11.60, 16.45, 14.20, 15.98, 14.02, 12.38, 12.92, 14.00, 13.13, 18.08, 14.20, 14.14, 14.59, 17.47, 14.28, 16.53, 12.15, 12.33, 17.72, 14.45, 16.36, 14.27, 15.89, 12.18, 12.43, 13.00, 16.39, 11.64, 12.17, 15.69, 13.32, 13.33, 16.42, 16.87, 14.53, 13.85, 13.31, 9.92, 14.48, 11.51, 15.66, 14.92, 13.56, 13.17, 15.03, 15.44, 12.94, 11.04, 15.73, 15.08, 12.24, 11.03, 14.77, 13.71, 14.98, 16.85, 13.57, 11.73, 13.74, 15.79, 14.41, 15.44, 16.51, 13.86, 15.94, 14.70, 14.33, 13.01, 12.37, 13.30, 16.07, 15.26, 13.35, 15.38, 11.85, 13.39, 12.24, 15.42, 15.31, 12.37, 13.87, 12.81, 12.83, 14.97, 13.55, 16.37, 13.51, 15.34, 13.80, 13.54, 13.86, 12.96, 15.70, 9.75, 10.27, 10.79, 13.46, 14.23, 14.35, 13.96, 13.32, 13.20, 12.48, 15.01, 14.57, 14.51, 13.47, 13.83, 12.45, 12.24, 14.84, 14.73, 12.70, 13.06, 14.20, 17.10, 16.65, 13.75, 13.98, 13.42, 17.56, 16.25, 14.75, 15.80, 13.60, 14.40, 11.94, 13.79, 12.21, 16.29, 15.45, 14.96, 16.44, 13.47, 15.08, 13.40, 16.49, 12.33, 15.00, 14.48, 16.38, 11.97, 15.10, 14.36, 14.88, 14.85, 15.49, 15.02, 14.21, 15.71, 14.92, 12.09, 12.11, 13.53, 17.09, 14.98, 14.86, 18.63, 15.00, 14.40, 12.61, 12.39, 15.42, 14.56, 14.76, 16.52, 16.24, 13.93, 13.90, 12.17, 14.60, 11.93, 13.30, 14.56, 15.98, 15.09, 15.65, 12.58, 13.39, 15.44, 14.42, 17.57, 14.59, 13.46, 15.33, 14.49, 15.62, 13.81, 13.77, 15.06, 15.91, 14.26, 15.36, 13.47, 14.31, 14.33, 14.33, 14.58, 16.57, 15.50, 16.18, 15.76, 15.03, 12.10, 16.65, 14.96, 13.24, 12.69, 13.58, 15.01, 14.82, 14.61, 13.34, 15.11, 13.87, 13.65, 13.12, 15.20, 17.10, 14.63, 14.90, 14.72, 14.13, 13.36, 15.46, 12.67, 13.96, 14.89, 16.21, 13.15, 14.11, 14.04, 12.69, 12.96, 16.40, 14.44, 16.21, 14.45, 16.54, 14.09, 13.34, 16.44, 14.93, 16.64, 15.37, 16.52, 10.45, 14.33, 15.17, 12.19, 15.63, 12.08, 16.59, 14.82, 14.99, 15.07, 12.00, 15.97, 14.37, 13.23, 14.16, 13.62, 13.11, 13.74, 15.84, 16.24, 14.01, 12.82, 13.72, 18.16, 14.91, 14.79, 14.09, 15.93, 13.16, 13.16, 13.76, 14.70, 14.94, 13.64, 14.32, 12.38, 13.93, 14.29, 18.51, 14.63, 17.30, 13.24, 15.79, 15.31, 14.52, 15.03, 13.96, 16.56, 14.02, 11.53, 13.62, 14.14, 13.03, 14.51, 13.52, 14.33, 13.40, 13.53, 17.23, 15.10, 13.61, 11.63, 14.08, 14.96, 14.22, 13.50, 16.61, 14.56, 12.75, 12.61, 12.58, 13.30, 12.02, 14.30, 13.06, 14.96, 14.75, 16.55, 16.63, 12.50, 15.66, 15.72, 15.56, 15.38, 16.66, 14.15, 11.71, 12.78, 18.34, 14.47, 13.13, 14.47, 12.58, 16.78, 18.41, 13.75, 18.11, 15.44, 16.83, 16.44, 16.34, 15.75, 15.80, 14.56, 15.83, 13.71, 12.84, 15.25, 15.30, 14.05, 12.41, 14.25, 12.93, 13.28, 16.31, 14.53, 11.66, 13.78, 16.22, 13.50, 12.56, 13.83, 17.68, 14.63, 13.77, 14.94, 14.78, 16.71, 12.90, 15.55, 15.21, 15.77, 15.72, 14.24, 14.44, 13.35, 13.40, 15.85, 14.64, 13.77, 15.35, 12.88, 16.55, 15.16, 14.59, 16.28, 15.21, 13.46, 16.27, 12.90, 13.88, 13.99, 13.99, 15.20, 15.63, 12.72, 15.90, 12.26, 14.37, 12.91, 22.40, 14.92, 17.54, 13.70, 14.96, 15.90, 15.26, 16.02, 13.20, 16.00, 13.39, 17.52, 14.75, 14.40, 13.02, 17.55, 12.44, 13.15, 15.46, 14.99, 12.72, 14.07, 15.60, 13.96, 14.01, 15.04, 12.03, 14.40, 17.51, 13.20, 12.34, 15.47, 14.72, 16.48, 13.13, 15.02, 13.96, 14.35, 15.06, 14.28, 17.24, 13.91, 14.84, 16.38, 11.58, 14.57, 14.89, 12.25, 17.72, 14.42, 14.44, 15.50, 14.23, 13.74, 14.20, 19.22[pop], 14.04, 14.83, 13.68, 12.90, 13.64, 13.68, 13.08, 14.65, 13.82, 12.03, 13.49, 14.47, 15.48, 13.90, 12.72, 11.30, 12.58, 14.38, 13.64, 18.89, 13.12, 14.18, 12.68, 14.65, 12.61, 15.03, 11.94, 11.94, 13.13, 15.16, 13.04, 13.52, 15.44, 12.94, 12.57, 15.20, 17.19, 14.16, 15.83, 13.75, 16.98, 13.73, 11.47, 14.55, 13.99, 18.38, 13.66, 14.89, 16.13, 14.28, 15.62, 10.53, 14.73, 15.23, 13.95, 14.57, 15.83, 13.87, 15.23, 14.02, 14.16, 14.12, 14.77, 11.57, 12.81, 20.48, 14.71, 14.53, 15.70, 15.83, 14.08, 14.13, 13.84, 15.88, 15.89, 12.91, 14.70, 13.30, 14.41, 16.27, 13.38, 16.26, 14.09, 12.80, 14.95, 15.63, 14.88, 14.81, 17.50, 15.58, 12.17, 14.88, 13.89, 15.99, 13.85, 12.99, 12.45, 11.93, 14.50, 13.79, 13.18, 14.98, 13.58, 13.54, 14.49, 15.64, 14.83, 13.62, 12.78, 14.83, 14.70, 12.46, 18.23, 13.30, 15.13, 14.95, 12.88, 14.45, 17.48, 13.41, 14.28, 12.64, 14.69, 13.67, 12.64, 12.09, 13.33, 14.99, 12.89, 15.01, 14.09, 13.85, 13.66, 12.45, 14.56, 13.04, 16.08, 14.49, 14.37, 12.69, 14.25, 14.44, 14.48, 13.20, 13.24, 14.99, 14.49, 13.24, 11.93, 14.86, 14.82, 14.40, 16.00, 13.85, 14.03, 12.50, 13.95, 14.33, 11.98, 14.56, 14.10, 12.66, 18.88, 11.41, 14.40, 15.30, 14.44, 12.72, 11.47, 12.85, 13.48, 14.14, 13.69, 13.24, 15.07, 14.17, 13.13, 13.02, 15.13, 13.47, 15.48, 18.42, 14.87, 12.40, 13.99, 15.27, 12.63, 11.30, 14.72, 16.28, 14.53, 14.80, 13.07, 10.36, 15.12, 12.85, 12.69, 13.25, 14.79, 14.89, 13.93, 13.43, 13.43, 14.95, 16.55, 12.10, 14.76, 11.67, 15.46, 15.13, 14.94, 14.70, 15.84, 14.78, 15.06, 14.77, 13.83, 15.50, 14.07, 15.10, 13.73, 14.14, 14.60, 15.57, 13.99, 14.25, 15.00, 13.14, 14.56, 16.55, 15.52, 14.02, 11.09, 13.41, 13.50, 15.51, 16.21, 14.45, 13.96, 13.17, 14.42, 12.38, 15.26, 16.93, 14.97, 14.79, 13.14, 14.69, 18.35, 13.20, 11.87, 16.14, 13.60, 13.21, 13.37, 13.87, 15.98, 14.87, 13.91, 18.91, 14.65, 15.31, 13.91, 15.18, 15.50, 14.01, 14.63, 13.31, 13.73, 15.20, 13.77, 17.93, 13.82, 11.65, 14.46, 14.53, 12.98, 14.01, 15.03, 14.04, 12.25, 12.83, 16.95, 13.88, 12.97, 19.32, 14.61, 10.43, 13.82, 13.55, 15.89, 14.97, 12.60, 14.20, 14.47, 14.06, 12.60, 14.32, 11.29, 12.98, 14.06, 16.32, 13.48, 12.49, 16.89, 13.25, 13.86, 11.66, 16.01, 11.18, 13.75, 11.94, 16.63, 13.06, 14.62, 16.27, 13.41, 16.39, 13.27, 13.45, 14.39, 10.66, 13.62, 14.81, 15.17, 13.54, 14.76, 13.99, 15.38, 11.93, 15.56, 11.99, 15.52, 12.52, 17.65, 15.12, 14.07, 12.91, 11.36, 13.68, 11.24, 14.55, 13.46, 12.54, 14.45, 12.74, 13.86, 15.04, 11.41, 12.33, 13.58, 13.55, 12.05, 14.07, 13.42, 12.54, 14.03, 13.93, 13.68, 17.29, 14.86, 15.17, 16.46, 13.04, 13.62, 14.55, 14.73, 12.84, 12.61, 15.89, 13.77, 17.46, 13.61, 15.82, 14.96, 14.11, 13.70, 16.09, 12.87, 16.19, 12.98, 13.87, 16.12, 14.54, 15.21, 13.69, 14.38, 12.49, 14.99, 14.14, 13.02, 12.44, 14.41, 17.93, 15.53, 14.83, 13.55, 15.26, 13.43, 15.42, 14.34, 14.59, 14.97, 17.24, 13.33, 15.22, 13.96, 14.77, 15.89, 13.88, 11.14, 12.81, 15.67, 14.02, 14.08, 15.87, 19.91, 14.54, 11.03, 15.77, 13.91, 15.47, 14.26, 16.51, 13.80, 11.40, 17.04, 13.22, 15.11, 14.69, 12.81, 18.07, 14.51, 12.67, 16.03, 14.26, 15.07, 13.92, 14.21, 12.24, 13.30, 14.86, 15.48, 16.09, 13.77, 17.69, 14.07, 13.10, 12.79, 16.76, 14.27, 13.96, 19.05, 12.68, 15.70, 15.63, 16.35, 12.42, 13.55, 13.57, 17.24, 16.59, 15.25, 14.72, 14.59, 16.20, 14.75, 15.58, 14.42, 15.71, 13.36, 13.56, 14.90, 14.55, 13.84, 17.21, 14.06, 13.69, 11.05, 12.13, 14.52, 13.06, 12.06, 13.67, 14.86, 13.16, 13.94, 16.00, 13.75, 12.13, 13.72, 13.80, 13.35, 14.49, 13.05, 13.36, 11.53, 14.26, 12.67, 14.81, 16.17, 13.48, 12.91, 13.40, 15.50, 10.88, 14.36, 13.47, 14.86, 13.68, 13.39, 12.80, 15.16, 11.06, 12.82, 13.11, 15.08, 13.06, 15.65, 13.61, 14.38, 12.83, 13.65, 13.98, 15.00, 16.87, 13.72, 13.63, 13.30, 18.29, 11.93, 14.83, 16.40, 14.65, 14.01, 13.90, 13.17, 14.62, 18.60, 14.97, 13.66, 15.23, 14.56, 14.26, 14.47, 13.09, 14.58, 16.02, 13.96, 12.26, 16.02, 14.26, 14.52, 14.01, 12.58, 13.76, 14.36, 15.80, 12.73, 13.09, 13.75, 16.26, 14.71, 14.42, 16.22, 15.36, 15.93, 14.94, 14.44, 13.99, 14.85, 14.74, 14.85, 14.96, 15.41, 15.51, 12.33, 15.73, 16.36, 14.69, 15.43, 13.40, 12.71, 16.09, 13.07, 15.93, 15.22, 15.16, 13.13, 14.23, 15.90, 16.45, 14.56, 14.98, 14.40, 14.38, 15.19, 16.68, 12.45, 14.42, 13.60, 14.87, 13.80, 14.99, 14.17, 15.80, 17.40, 17.00, 12.59, 14.67, 12.91, 13.72, 17.36, 12.18, 12.80, 15.59, 14.07, 15.57, 13.16, 12.37, 13.85, 14.14, 12.13, 14.10, 15.98, 17.14, 15.95, 14.76, 13.47, 13.08, 11.60, 16.15, 15.08, 12.38, 14.53, 14.02, 16.63, 13.79, 13.25, 16.30, 12.74, 13.38, 13.50, 16.01, 12.32, 15.28, 14.41, 12.77, 14.96, 17.73, 15.00, 13.97, 12.12, 14.71, 15.18, 14.98, 15.48, 15.65, 13.57, 12.60, 14.14, 11.70, 16.31, 12.46, 11.63, 15.12, 12.20, 14.40, 15.87, 15.07, 13.01, 14.24, 14.99, 13.48, 14.61, 16.12, 13.03, 14.51, 16.76, 16.32, 13.41, 16.75, 12.67, 13.52, 13.64, 15.89, 14.68, 14.43, 14.68, 13.02, 13.22, 15.14, 12.90, 14.20, 15.84, 13.88, 14.07, 13.64, 15.26, 14.77, 14.47, 14.43, 13.08, 15.01, 13.39, 11.85, 14.31, 17.20, 13.57, 12.31, 14.89, 16.34, 12.12, 13.01, 15.18, 14.85, 12.40, 12.08, 16.82, 15.35, 16.30, 15.40, 10.25, 13.61, 12.84, 16.06, 15.06, 14.67, 13.86, 12.82, 13.01, 13.01, 14.82, 13.88, 12.98, 14.51, 15.89, 15.07, 18.78, 12.28, 13.71, 13.78, 13.30, 15.30, 15.62, 14.82, 15.95, 13.96, 13.18, 15.64, 14.65, 13.45, 14.68, 12.88, 18.77, 12.96, 12.57, 15.08, 12.71, 14.46, 14.71, 11.86, 11.28, 13.30, 14.73, 12.54, 13.27, 12.61, 14.47, 16.43, 12.57, 14.15, 14.33, 14.28, 14.73, 17.12, 12.26, 15.95, 13.86, 14.17, 15.04, 11.20, 11.69, 12.94, 15.30, 14.76, 12.03, 19.48, 14.08, 14.23, 12.32, 14.10, 16.87, 12.91, 15.18, 13.82, 14.34, 13.90, 13.67, 16.62, 19.86, 14.53, 14.73, 16.47, 13.37, 12.11, 13.04, 12.34, 14.78, 17.52, 14.11, 15.99, 12.52, 15.85, 14.56, 14.74, 16.65, 16.29, 16.16, 11.50, 21.85, 12.46, 13.39, 15.66, 18.29, 15.94, 14.44, 15.16, 14.97, 16.65, 13.90, 14.89, 16.67, 17.05, 12.36, 14.14, 14.73, 11.83, 14.68, 14.90, 15.27, 14.68, 17.91, 11.18, 13.42, 13.74, 13.54, 11.89, 11.82, 16.36, 13.25, 16.08, 13.64, 15.95, 14.70, 16.18, 13.89, 15.29, 14.76, 15.04, 14.76, 17.56, 13.09, 16.44, 13.35, 10.94, 17.29, 17.31, 15.62, 17.38, 16.65, 14.91, 15.31, 12.17, 17.48, 15.15, 15.09, 14.41, 13.43, 13.61, 19.41, 15.19, 14.56, 14.03, 13.50, 17.83, 14.67, 14.48, 13.96, 13.46, 15.70, 15.34, 16.97, 14.50, 13.00, 13.38, 16.29, 17.09, 13.29, 13.07, 19.25, 10.04, 15.00, 13.56, 13.93, 11.38, 14.42, 13.97, 14.71, 14.29, 14.99, 13.82, 16.97, 16.08, 15.15, 16.00, 12.30, 14.68, 18.89, 14.40, 15.20, 15.82, 15.54, 12.31, 15.58, 15.56, 16.99, 14.77, 14.68, 14.33, 14.82, 14.43, 13.61, 16.06, 12.52, 13.85, 15.60, 13.94, 17.22, 14.69, 14.59, 14.31, 14.72, 17.28, 15.63, 12.55, 12.47, 15.80, 13.18, 14.08, 17.45, 17.71, 12.46, 15.95, 14.55, 12.88, 13.60, 15.78, 13.90, 11.46, 12.66, 15.32, 11.32, 12.85, 13.40, 13.51, 14.92, 16.35, 13.14, 15.16, 13.96, 12.92, 13.22, 14.77, 13.89, 16.31, 16.97, 13.14, 15.67, 13.68, 16.68, 13.87, 13.72, 17.95, 11.52, 16.68, 13.65, 12.92, 19.00, 15.19, 15.41, 14.24, 13.08, 13.97, 19.12, 13.34, 13.19, 12.65, 16.42, 14.49, 13.93, 13.05, 12.15, 14.19, 14.52, 16.23, 13.76, 13.59, 15.74, 12.36, 15.44, 16.24, 14.72, 14.80, 11.67, 15.55, 10.69, 13.13, 13.25, 15.69, 16.44, 12.33, 18.97, 13.35, 13.16, 13.63, 13.44, 12.65, 16.51, 14.96, 16.76, 16.29, 15.34, 13.19, 12.43, 14.32, 12.49, 11.99, 12.69, 13.02, 18.38, 14.65, 16.75, 13.37, 16.08, 14.57, 13.64, 13.56, 11.88, 12.99, 14.02, 13.48, 11.56, 13.99, 15.95, 14.88, 13.10, 15.22, 16.31, 13.76, 16.30, 18.79, 14.78, 15.09, 15.18, 13.72, 17.37, 16.64, 16.20, 21.40, 10.82, 13.22, 11.88, 15.72, 13.86, 16.38, 14.71, 14.10, 16.56, 14.14, 13.25, 15.60, 12.54, 15.04, 13.74, 14.70, 13.59, 16.85, 14.24, 13.77, 16.54, 13.75, 15.14, 14.08, 18.08, 14.40, 14.46, 12.55, 12.77, 15.27, 14.08, 14.36, 18.99, 15.26, 13.85, 13.04, 15.75, 12.95, 13.64, 15.72, 14.24, 14.80, 15.20, 16.98, 15.34, 14.17, 16.10, 12.55, 13.54, 15.26, 11.48, 15.12, 13.74, 16.35, 14.54, 15.20, 13.79, 16.97, 14.34, 13.75, 15.75, 13.90, 14.86, 14.81, 14.44, 13.78, 14.15, 16.03, 12.87, 15.20, 13.65, 15.69, 11.39, 15.48, 15.21, 14.09, 15.54, 14.81, 15.74, 13.45, 17.60, 11.66, 16.50, 14.78, 12.66, 13.52, 13.95, 11.32, 10.66, 16.42, 14.72, 14.86, 15.33, 12.68, 15.78, 13.65, 12.98, 15.89, 14.78, 13.35, 13.82, 15.35, 17.33, 12.54, 15.56, 16.84, 12.22, 12.42, 14.37, 14.75, 17.07, 16.88, 13.22, 12.03, 14.17, 16.23, 13.73, 15.87, 14.61, 14.40, 15.41, 16.39, 14.56, 16.09, 14.21, 13.72, 13.42, 12.80, 13.88, 13.39, 10.12, 12.87, 10.94, 12.65, 13.72, 15.76, 15.17, 13.21, 14.08, 16.68, 13.11, 14.58, 13.19, 16.40, 14.52, 15.67, 11.52, 14.87, 13.96, 14.76, 15.89, 13.24, 13.52, 17.06, 12.17, 12.82, 13.90, 15.09, 18.68, 14.98, 16.55, 16.87, 11.63, 14.68, 13.68, 12.01, 14.76, 13.07, 13.75, 15.45, 13.36, 14.34, 12.64, 13.46, 13.63, 13.68, 13.19, 14.68, 13.34, 13.29, 14.27, 13.93, 15.04, 16.74, 11.85, 14.49, 9.92, 13.16, 11.85, 16.93, 14.52, 15.06, 16.67, 15.51, 13.34, 16.56, 15.13, 13.57, 14.29, 12.68, 17.04, 14.03, 22.62, 11.28, 16.74, 12.75, 14.46, 15.75, 13.51, 15.63, 12.41, 15.38, 14.19, 15.50, 16.54, 16.49, 12.77, 11.92, 12.87, 26.16, 14.56, 11.20, 16.87, 14.83, 13.70, 17.66, 12.29, 14.42, 13.67, 13.31, 14.47, 14.08, 13.10, 12.88, 9.69, 13.92, 13.66, 12.88, 15.06, 13.33, 13.49, 10.84, 13.28, 13.87, 15.56, 13.94, 17.28, 14.33, 13.66, 12.12, 16.04, 13.44, 13.59, 14.51, 18.57, 15.93, 17.24, 12.36, 13.80, 13.32, 14.06, 13.08, 13.09, 12.17, 13.12, 12.76, 15.06, 13.77, 12.34, 15.35, 12.46, 12.10, 14.40, 15.76, 14.81, 14.66, 16.15, 18.48, 14.25, 12.76, 13.26, 13.30, 16.87, 13.69, 14.48, 13.22, 11.89, 17.44, 15.35, 14.08, 14.87, 12.75, 15.44, 15.49, 13.53, 15.74, 13.03, 12.61, 13.22, 14.67, 14.70, 11.10, 10.34, 14.16, 14.95, 15.04, 11.20, 13.89, 11.90, 14.02, 12.19, 15.83, 14.40, 11.25, 12.47, 13.30, 14.14, 14.22, 10.68, 14.58, 13.14, 14.89, 14.14, 14.22, 12.67, 13.59, 14.05, 13.11, 13.58, 13.11, 14.87, 12.68, 13.95, 14.87, 12.89, 15.52, 13.06, 15.33, 16.64, 13.85, 14.56, 14.12, 13.93, 11.61, 15.01, 11.67, 12.74, 15.06, 14.40, 15.56, 11.77, 12.50, 13.37, 12.80, 12.04, 14.45, 11.72, 13.04, 13.41, 14.54, 14.89, 12.53, 14.70, 16.17, 14.38, 16.68, 15.08, 15.47, 16.10, 14.28, 16.34, 14.76, 14.64, 11.88, 13.29, 15.79, 14.08, 13.28, 12.43, 17.40, 17.99, 12.84, 15.95, 14.83, 12.22, 12.03, 13.46, 14.15, 16.61, 14.46, 17.80, 15.34, 13.13, 13.05, 14.70, 13.90, 12.61, 14.47, 17.33, 14.20, 14.38, 13.54, 13.50, 14.75, 14.61, 15.53, 11.93, 14.80, 15.20, 14.21, 14.79, 13.74, 14.96, 14.69, 12.44, 15.72, 13.49, 14.11, 13.73, 11.35, 13.41, 14.36, 12.51, 15.62, 13.59, 19.68, 13.19, 11.11, 15.82, 13.68, 13.75, 12.36, 18.01, 15.06, 14.84, 14.32, 13.60, 12.02, 13.53, 10.87, 16.08, 14.44, 14.05, 13.08, 14.87, 14.00, 14.87, 14.54, 15.03, 13.28, 13.69, 12.34, 13.30, 13.12, 13.16, 14.12, 12.57, 13.26, 12.64, 15.46, 13.96, 12.65, 18.22, 14.37, 11.35, 12.26, 14.24, 13.65, 12.31, 14.47, 14.05, 14.16, 14.28, 17.06, 14.29, 11.39, 12.74, 14.74, 15.62, 12.51, 14.21, 14.36, 14.95, 14.34, 11.17, 13.65, 12.09, 14.64, 13.93, 15.27, 11.47, 14.72, 13.85, 14.91, 15.91, 15.90, 14.70, 14.07, 14.44, 13.19, 15.06, 11.83, 13.62, 14.88, 16.16, 12.63, 12.68, 16.59, 15.48, 12.76, 12.90, 13.08, 17.41, 14.72, 19.14, 14.00, 13.19, 11.14, 14.35, 11.11, 13.66, 14.12, 15.72, 15.43, 14.39, 14.97, 14.13, 16.02, 16.30, 13.96, 14.62, 16.26, 16.03, 15.63, 13.35, 15.27, 13.64, 13.60, 11.37, 12.86, 13.57, 16.70, 13.35, 13.18, 12.03, 11.84, 13.52, 14.15, 13.65, 14.18, 15.80, 13.17, 16.16, 15.77, 13.67, 14.17, 10.31, 12.15, 13.41, 14.85, 15.16, 14.84, 15.38, 13.19, 13.86, 16.92, 12.59, 16.00, 13.42, 14.06, 12.27, 12.29, 11.57, 13.52, 14.19, 14.77, 12.05, 11.87, 15.44, 14.34, 13.06, 12.26, 13.93, 12.94, 17.12, 12.00, 12.53, 14.86, 15.89, 15.16, 16.20, 15.53, 15.28, 13.13, 13.34, 14.47, 14.29, 15.78, 12.28, 15.83, 11.94, 20.01, 13.38, 13.45, 15.52, 13.21, 12.95, 12.80, 13.52, 11.75, 12.84, 13.35, 15.55, 11.10, 14.22, 10.33, 13.62, 11.91, 10.28, 12.36, 10.70, 15.80, 13.62, 15.56, 11.50, 13.82, 14.07, 11.81, 13.97, 14.52, 15.10, 15.11, 14.64, 14.81, 13.13, 16.84, 13.76, 14.06, 15.70, 14.23, 15.40, 14.89, 14.46, 13.62, 14.81, 14.82, 11.64, 12.21, 15.30, 13.58, 14.95, 13.11, 12.46, 13.60, 12.92, 14.46, 14.82, 13.70, 13.58, 14.50, 12.66, 13.88, 12.07, 14.32, 12.82, 12.90, 12.13, 15.43, 10.07, 13.17, 14.00, 12.01, 14.61, 11.89, 14.20, 14.25, 13.89, 14.81, 17.00, 11.51, 14.34, 11.95, 15.57, 9.97, 14.54, 16.56, 15.98, 14.68, 14.71, 14.50, 13.93, 11.98, 14.06, 14.20, 13.47, 12.36, 14.90, 13.13, 13.59, 9.74, 12.29, 11.87, 8.06, 13.56, 14.26, 13.21, 13.61, 12.63, 13.97, 12.86, 10.95, 14.04, 13.57, 15.02, 9.82, 10.90, 10.10, 11.38, 13.30, 14.11, 14.33, 13.48, 13.60, 14.75, 13.21, 14.81, 12.89, 14.79, 14.70, 11.02, 13.89, 13.81, 13.30, 15.91, 14.16, 15.08, 13.81, 14.04, 14.37, 12.73, 14.72, 13.84, 14.44, 11.12, 12.25, 14.21, 14.42, 14.10, 14.25, 14.65, 14.87, 12.54, 13.41, 15.33, 14.36, 13.67, 13.36, 13.32, 12.27, 12.96, 12.08, 13.07, 15.76, 14.43, 12.76, 14.36, 13.54, 13.23, 12.71, 14.82, 14.48, 14.72, 14.17, 13.30, 15.01, 13.14, 12.94, 12.97, 13.70, 14.00, 14.80, 13.34, 13.22, 15.70, 14.66, 12.37, 13.21, 15.32, 12.38, 13.44, 13.53, 14.96, 14.71, 13.00, 14.62, 12.28, 16.41, 13.15, 15.75, 12.84, 12.60, 13.76, 14.69, 11.80, 13.53, 15.71, 13.53, 12.10, 13.92, 12.54, 14.35, 16.05, 14.54, 15.81, 14.90, 15.13, 12.13, 18.69, 10.18, 15.93, 12.86, 11.05, 15.07, 14.98, 14.50, 14.54, 12.17, 11.44, 13.13, 13.21, 15.50, 14.74, 13.74, 15.48, 12.44, 13.03, 15.40, 14.08, 13.85, 11.92, 14.74, 14.86, 15.35, 13.86, 15.32, 13.24, 13.60, 14.15, 12.54, 13.69, 14.14, 12.34, 13.70, 13.84, 11.30, 12.88, 15.28, 13.47, 13.02, 13.02, 17.56, 16.41, 13.78, 14.53, 14.76, 12.87, 12.68, 15.74, 14.08, 15.95, 13.75, 14.74, 12.66, 15.40, 11.58, 12.56, 13.50, 11.64, 11.97, 16.59, 13.25, 12.27, 12.76, 12.41, 13.20, 12.42, 12.84, 13.42, 13.10, 11.51, 16.76, 13.35, 13.71, 14.92, 13.96, 17.05, 13.28, 10.78, 14.22, 14.53, 17.26, 14.52, 13.91, 11.83, 10.58, 16.46, 12.71, 12.29, 13.99, 16.34, 14.59, 14.96, 12.82, 13.10, 14.16, 13.28, 15.97, 14.19, 12.32, 13.11, 13.55, 13.25, 14.16, 12.79, 13.44, 13.16, 14.41, 14.79, 14.15, 13.74, 14.19, 13.95, 12.83, 10.25, 14.93, 14.00, 13.96, 13.42, 13.14, 14.69, 12.37, 14.55, 13.25, 16.21, 11.66, 12.19, 11.90, 12.13, 12.95, 15.49, 14.67, 11.85, 14.39, 13.57, 14.04, 11.72, 13.77, 15.11, 13.99, 13.38, 13.72, 14.12, 11.65, 14.67, 13.66, 12.89, 14.97, 15.32, 14.87, 15.95, 13.79, 12.51, 13.74, 14.12, 14.53, 15.99, 12.86, 13.02, 10.54, 13.86, 14.72, 13.59, 16.28, 14.31, 13.92, 13.47, 14.59, 13.59, 15.18, 14.60, 14.14, 14.67, 13.90, 13.10, 12.95, 12.82, 11.56, 12.13, 13.06, 16.64, 11.08, 15.10, 15.67, 14.84, 12.91, 9.41, 14.93, 14.98, 14.19, 15.44, 14.66, 14.72, 14.32, 11.00, 14.50, 14.62, 11.40, 14.65, 14.16, 13.37, 13.19, 12.92, 13.99, 12.94, 13.75, 13.71, 14.80, 14.48, 14.14, 15.44, 13.91, 12.96, 9.97, 10.93, 12.82, 14.13, 13.09, 13.42, 13.95, 14.57, 13.29, 13.79, 12.32, 13.92, 12.90, 15.36, 14.02, 13.43, 11.36, 14.76, 15.77, 13.78, 15.44, 14.99, 12.72, 13.27, 13.72, 13.98, 14.15, 14.38, 12.93, 11.42, 11.96, 12.93, 14.76, 11.96, 15.30, 14.40, 12.39, 12.34, 14.25, 12.70, 12.59, 14.60, 14.77, 13.40, 14.60, 12.65, 15.47, 13.00, 16.47, 14.04, 13.09, 13.56, 12.38, 10.79, 16.53, 15.50, 12.80, 14.24, 15.38, 12.84, 16.01, 16.00, 14.35, 12.70, 15.33, 14.51, 13.64, 14.90, 15.81, 12.42, 12.87, 15.76, 12.25, 13.82, 15.24, 14.44, 12.53, 14.23, 11.84, 12.28, 13.43, 16.00, 16.08, 15.02, 14.84, 13.71, 9.79, 12.61, 11.73, 10.60, 13.51, 12.66, 13.40, 12.35, 15.23, 13.85, 13.98, 15.10, 11.50, 15.55, 14.75, 12.68, 14.45, 13.00, 13.69, 15.06, 13.67, 13.38, 13.34, 12.12, 14.65, 12.23, 16.90, 11.37, 12.82, 14.45, 18.41, 14.96, 13.88, 13.42, 15.79, 14.62, 16.62, 14.19, 13.90, 13.61, 13.99, 14.60, 16.92, 15.02, 16.12, 14.41, 13.90, 15.10, 12.59, 13.48, 14.08, 13.49, 14.52, 15.39, 14.27, 12.08, 12.77, 16.21, 17.35, 11.38, 14.98, 14.49, 12.47, 12.66, 13.77, 13.03, 15.67, 13.62, 15.17, 14.67, 13.68, 11.44, 14.69, 14.08, 16.72, 14.02, 12.12, 14.13, 12.07, 16.41, 14.12, 11.17, 14.42, 13.75, 13.66, 14.32, 13.60, 13.67, 12.87, 14.25, 13.67, 15.72, 14.69, 12.99, 11.23, 14.70, 14.42, 13.79, 13.46, 14.16, 16.08, 14.74, 12.39, 12.37, 12.36, 12.62, 13.10, 12.56, 15.01, 16.41, 14.92, 10.94, 13.50, 14.17, 14.55, 11.99, 15.86, 15.22, 15.19, 13.91, 13.85, 14.41, 13.32, 14.79, 13.16, 12.67, 14.29, 12.58, 11.86, 12.98, 14.74, 12.20, 12.29, 13.18, 13.85






Spoiler: Stats



stats: (hide)
number of times: 3977/3977 
best time: 8.06
worst time: 26.74

current avg5: 13.11 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 10.79 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 13.19 (σ = 0.85)
best avg12: 12.22 (σ = 1.30)

current avg50: 13.71 (σ = 0.97)
best avg50: 13.19 (σ = 1.45)

current avg100: 13.92 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 13.41 (σ = 1.10)

current avg500: 13.81 (σ = 1.08)
best avg500: 13.72 (σ = 1.08)

current avg1000: 13.85 (σ = 1.13)
best avg1000: 13.85 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 14.21 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 14.26





Spoiler: Distribution



8+: 1
9+: 14
10+: 55
11+: 227
12+: 567
13+: 954
14+: 1003
15+: 609
16+: 329
17+: 121
18+: 53
19+: 23
20+: 11
21+: 5
22+: 3
23+: 0
24+: 0
25+: 0
26+: 2








Spoiler: erikoui



3x3x3 in 160 days (27 solves / day) [well probably not ]


erikoui said:


> I can't really say I completed the challenge, it took me 160 days to complete (lol)
> Here are my stats:
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler: bacyril



Pyraminx in 22 days (201 solves / day)
Stats incomplete





Spoiler: Sir E Brum



3x3x3 in 19 days (222 solves / day)


Sir E Brum said:


> I lost a majority of the times in the beginning and decided not to save the rest.
> 
> Best ao5: 15.90
> ao12: 17.06
> ...








Spoiler: CarlBrannen



3x3x3 in 20 days

Stats incomplete


On the 10.000 cube thread, I saw a lot of people starting out, but quitting a few days later as they find out that 330+ solves is a lot!
So you could try this: 4219.5 cubes in one month! That is only ~140 to 150 solves a day!
And it is so convenient that it is the 1st tomorrow.
All cubes are welcome.


----------



## applemobile (Aug 31, 2012)

What's the deal with the .5 of a solve? Is it the first half or the second half? How do I know when I am half way through the solve, and what happens if I go over/under halfway?


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 31, 2012)

A marathon is 42,195 KM so I just moved the comma a bit to make it suit the purpose.
Ignoring the centers, there are 20 solvable pieces on a 3x3, so .5 would be 10 solved pieces.
CFOP = Cross + 3 F2L pairs
Roux = F2B
Petrus = 2x2x3 block + 1x1x2 block (I guess)

It would have been easier if Pheidippides had made the effort of running those extra 5 meters.


----------



## already1329 (Aug 31, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> It would have been easier if Pheidippides had made the effort of running those extra 5 meters.



No.



Wikipedia said:


> The standard distance for the marathon race was set by the International Amateur Athletic Federation (IAAF) in May 1921 at a distance of 42.195 kilometres.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes.

42,195 km = 42195 meters + 5 meters = 42220 meters. After moving the comma that would be an even 4220,0 cubes.

IAAF has the power to make the route up to 1% longer(to prevent to much corner cutting, I guess)
There must be some skips(O,P,LL,X-Cross,FB and such)when doing over 4000 cubes so the amount of cubes that must be solved is now 4220.



Wiki said:


> An official IAAF marathon course must be at least 42.195 km and can be up to 42 m longer. Course officials add a short course prevention factor of up to one metre per kilometre to their measurements to reduce the risk of a measuring error producing a length below the minimum distance.


----------



## mr. giggums (Sep 1, 2012)

from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marathon



wikipedia said:


> Mount Penteli stands between Marathon and Athens, which means that, if Pheidippides actually made his famous run after the battle, he had to run around the mountain, either from the north or from the south. The latter and more obvious route matches almost exactly the modern Marathon-Athens highway, which follows the lay of the land southwards from Marathon Bay and along the coast, then a gentle but protracted uphill westwards towards the eastern approach to Athens, between the foothills of Mounts Hymettus and Penteli, and then mildly downhill to Athens proper. This route, as it existed when the Olympics were revived in 1896, was approximately 40 kilometres (25 mi), which was the approximate distance originally used for marathon races. However there have been suggestions that Pheidippides might have followed another route: a westward climb along the eastern and northern slopes of Mount Penteli to the pass of Dionysos, and then a straight southward downhill path to Athens. This route is considerably shorter, some 35 kilometres (22 mi), but features a very steep initial climb of more than 5 kilometres (3.1 mi).


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 1, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-1
solves/total: 166/4219.5
Stats


Spoiler



single
best: 19.50
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 25.27 (σ = 3.17)
best: 21.50 (σ = 2.35)

avg of 5
current: 25.30 (σ = 2.08)
best: 22.33 (σ = 1.62)

avg of 12
current: 26.62 (σ = 1.77)
best: 24.38 (σ = 2.16)

avg of 50
current: 27.21 (σ = 2.78)
best: 25.79 (σ = 2.22)

avg of 100
current: 26.59 (σ = 2.68)
best: 26.29 (σ = 2.44)

Average: 26.62 (σ = 2.47)
Mean: 26.68


Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19



time dist.


Spoiler



18+: 1
19+: 1
20+: 1
21+: 6
22+: 7
23+: 17
24+: 21
25+: 25
26+: 15
27+: 17
28+: 18
29+: 14
30+: 8
31+: 4
32+: 8
33+: 3
34+: 1


----------



## KCuber (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm in

number of times: 260/260
best time: 7.64
worst time: 20.56

current mo3: 12.53 (σ = 0.52)
best mo3: 9.72 (σ = 1.06)

current avg5: 12.45 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 10.14 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 11.64 (σ = 0.84)
best avg12: 10.99 (σ = 1.07)

current avg50: 12.06 (σ = 1.10)
best avg50: 11.52 (σ = 1.43)

current avg100: 12.06 (σ = 1.20)
best avg100: 11.70 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 11.92 (σ = 1.17)
session mean: 11.99

This is what happens when I practice big cubes too much


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 2, 2012)

I just lost 80 solves, because my laptop decided to turn itself off with 32% power left
mesosad

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-2
solves/total: 242/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 19.50
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.07 (σ = 3.10)
best: 21.50 (σ = 2.35)

avg of 5
current: 28.02 (σ = 0.37)
best: 22.33 (σ = 1.62)

avg of 12
current: 26.12 (σ = 2.51)
best: 24.38 (σ = 2.16)

avg of 50
current: 26.31 (σ = 2.43)
best: 25.79 (σ = 2.22)

avg of 100
current: 26.26 (σ = 2.59)
best: 26.23 (σ = 2.59)

Average: 26.52 (σ = 2.50)
Mean: 26.59



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61


Time Dist:


Spoiler



19+: 2
20+: 3
21+: 8
22+: 14
23+: 25
24+: 27
25+: 34
26+: 24
27+: 24
28+: 27
29+: 20
30+: 13
31+: 5
32+: 11
33+: 3
34+: 2


----------



## KCuber (Sep 2, 2012)

Day 2
*PB*

number of times: 560/560
best time: 7.64
worst time: 20.56

current mo3: 10.80 (σ = 0.55)
*best mo3: 9.30 (σ = 0.06)*

current avg5: 10.80 (σ = 0.55)
*best avg5: 9.44 (σ = 0.17)*

current avg12: 10.86 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 10.52 (σ = 0.91)

current avg50: 11.72 (σ = 0.95)
best avg50: 11.09 (σ = 1.05)

current avg100: 11.66 (σ = 0.97)
best avg100: 11.32 (σ = 1.18)

current avg500: 11.74 (σ = 1.12)
best avg500: 11.72 (σ = 1.18)

session avg: 11.73 (σ = 1.15)
session mean: 11.79

Pretty good day, that 9.44 ao5 was awesome .


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 3, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-3
solves/total: 335/4219.5
Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 19.50
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 25.56 (σ = 1.57)
best: 21.50 (σ = 2.35)

avg of 5
current: 26.57 (σ = 0.74)
best: 22.33 (σ = 1.62)

avg of 12
current: 25.43 (σ = 1.76)
best: 24.38 (σ = 2.16)

avg of 50
current: 26.61 (σ = 2.62)
best: 25.62 (σ = 2.51)

avg of 100
current: 26.44 (σ = 2.77)
best: 26.04 (σ = 2.70)

Average: 26.50 (σ = 2.60)
Mean: 26.56



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05


Time Dist:


Spoiler



19+: 3
20+: 7
21+: 11
22+: 22
23+: 35
24+: 34
25+: 43
26+: 34
27+: 38
28+: 29
29+: 30
30+: 20
31+: 6
32+: 14
33+: 4
34+: 5


----------



## KCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

Great day, looks like I'm starting to get back to my old times. Only did 114 though, my pinky started to hurt.
*PB*
number of times: 114/114
best time: 8.22
worst time: 14.08

current mo3: 12.55 (σ = 1.36)
best mo3: *9.29 (σ = 0.74)*

current avg5: 12.02 (σ = 0.13)
best avg5: *9.44 (σ = 0.93)* Tied pb fml

current avg12: 11.99 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: *9.91 (σ = 1.16)*

current avg50: 10.91 (σ = 1.09)
best avg50: 10.39 (σ = 0.93)

current avg100: 10.83 (σ = 0.96)
best avg100: 10.71 (σ = 0.95)

session avg: 10.86 (σ = 0.97)
session mean: 10.86


----------



## Riley (Sep 4, 2012)

I will start tomorrow. Hoping to be sub 10.5 if I finish it all.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 4, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-4
solves/total: 422/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 19.25
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 22.27 (σ = 1.27)
best: 21.50 (σ = 2.35)

avg of 5
current: 23.43 (σ = 0.76)
best: 22.33 (σ = 1.62)

avg of 12
current: 24.43 (σ = 1.69)
best: 23.80 (σ = 2.11)

avg of 50
current: 25.54 (σ = 2.74)
best: 24.86 (σ = 2.18)

avg of 100
current: 25.35 (σ = 2.47)
best: 25.35 (σ = 2.47)

Average: 26.26 (σ = 2.58)
Mean: 26.31



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 

21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 

25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 

24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 

25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 

29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 

28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 

22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 

29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 

30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 

26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 

25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 

28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 

24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 

29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up 

OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 

21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 

25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 

27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 

23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 

26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 

25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 

21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 

28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 

27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 

34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 

26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 

26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 

25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 

20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 

25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 

28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 

24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 

24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 

22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 

22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 

29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 

24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 

29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 

23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 

19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 

20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 

24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 

27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 

32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 

24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 

26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 

22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 

28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 

21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 

22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 

25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 

25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 

25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 

29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 

26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 

22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 

22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 

23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 

27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 

25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 

22.84, 20.82


Time Dist:


Spoiler



19+: 5
20+: 14
21+: 12
22+: 30
23+: 48
24+: 46
25+: 54
26+: 41
27+: 44
28+: 35
29+: 36
30+: 26
31+: 7
32+: 15
33+: 4
34+: 5


----------



## KCuber (Sep 5, 2012)

Bad Day 
number of times: 116/116
best time: 7.67
worst time: 17.42

current mo3: 12.07 (σ = 0.72)
best mo3: 9.33 (σ = 1.46)

current avg5: 12.34 (σ = 0.10)
best avg5: 10.21 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 11.90 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 10.79 (σ = 0.92)

current avg50: 11.88 (σ = 1.19)
best avg50: 11.40 (σ = 1.13)

current avg100: 11.77 (σ = 1.19)
best avg100: 11.67 (σ = 1.32)

session avg: 11.71 (σ = 1.22)
session mean: 11.76
Hopefully I'll do better tomorrow.


----------



## Riley (Sep 5, 2012)

Day 1:
# of Solves: 202
Average: 12.00
Best time: 7.62
Best average of 5: 9.58
Best average of 12: 10.74
Best average of 100: 11.89

All times here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dTxILSVdx1WlGpBsWcGIZfXS5hGuFc-SJtsS_aguXtM/edit
All stats here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqkCR0_GGU13dGhZN09RMExMNDhNaHR5cWVsbHpqamc#gid=0

Good number of solves done, bad overall average. Nice single and average of 5 though.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 5, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-5
solves/total: 528/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 19.12
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 27.30 (σ = 0.94)
best: 21.50 (σ = 2.35)

avg of 5
current: 27.61 (σ = 0.41)
best: 22.33 (σ = 1.62)

avg of 12
current: 27.07 (σ = 1.03)
best: 23.80 (σ = 2.11)

avg of 50
current: 27.25 (σ = 1.82)
best: 24.86 (σ = 2.18)

avg of 100
current: 26.86 (σ = 2.38)
best: 25.25 (σ = 2.65)

Average: 26.37 (σ = 2.56)
Mean: 26.41



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68


Time Dist:


Spoiler



19+: 7
20+: 17
21+: 15
22+: 33
23+: 55
24+: 56
25+: 65
26+: 51
27+: 67
28+: 47
29+: 44
30+: 29
31+: 13
32+: 18
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## KCuber (Sep 6, 2012)

Only did 50 today  Got bizzy with some other things
*PB*
number of times: 50/50
best time: 7.64
worst time: 14.37

current mo3: 10.78 (σ = 0.90)
best mo3: *8.75 (σ = 1.15)*

current avg5: 10.50 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 9.45 (σ = 0.69) AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

current avg12: 11.29 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 10.35 (σ = 1.03)

current avg50: 11.05 (σ = 1.06)
best avg50: 11.05 (σ = 1.06)

session avg: 11.05 (σ = 1.06)
session mean: 11.06
Decent...


----------



## Riley (Sep 6, 2012)

Did very well today, 300 solves. I think I'm going to switch to the 10,000 Cube Relay, this is a bit too easy. 

Day 2:
# of Solves: 300
Average: 11.92
Best average of 5: 9.68
Best average of 12: 9.87 
Best average of 100: 11.76
Overall average: 11.95
Overall best average of 5: 9.58
Overall best average of 12: 9.87
Overall best average of 100: 11.76
Notable things: 8.something solve on yellow cross, easiest scramble ever. 6.68 with white cross when I scrambled with white on bottom, with a different solution. F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 U2 R' F U2 F' L2 B D B' L


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 6, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-6
solves/total: 571/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 19.12
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.66 (σ = 1.75)
best: 21.50 (σ = 2.35)

avg of 5
current: 25.12 (σ = 1.44)
best: 22.33 (σ = 1.62)

avg of 12
current: 25.75 (σ = 2.21)
best: 23.80 (σ = 2.11)

avg of 50
current: 25.89 (σ = 2.15)
best: 24.86 (σ = 2.18)

avg of 100
current: 26.52 (σ = 2.17)
best: 25.25 (σ = 2.65)

Average: 26.31 (σ = 2.53)
Mean: 26.35



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 

21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 

25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 

24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 

25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 

29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 

28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 

22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 

29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 

30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 

26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 

25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 

28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 

24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 

29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up 

OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 

21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 

25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 

27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 

23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 

26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 

25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 

21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 

28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 

27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 

34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 

26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 

26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 

25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 

20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 

25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 

28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 

24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 

24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 

22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 

22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 

29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 

24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 

29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 

23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 

19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 

20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 

24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 

27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 

32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 

24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 

26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 

22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 

28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 

21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 

22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 

25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 

25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 

25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 

29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 

26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 

22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 

22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 

23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 

27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 

25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 

22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 

31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 

34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 

27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 

23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 

24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 

29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 

29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 

28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 

23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 

25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 

27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 

27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 

24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 

26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 

27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 

27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 

26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 

25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 

25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 

24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 

22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92


Time Dist:


Spoiler



19+: 7
20+: 17
21+: 16
22+: 42
23+: 59
24+: 60
25+: 71
26+: 56
27+: 71
28+: 52
29+: 47
30+: 31
31+: 13
32+: 18
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 7, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-7
solves/total: 671/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 19.12
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 23.80 (σ = 3.35)
best: 21.50 (σ = 2.35)

avg of 5
current: 25.09 (σ = 1.12)
best: 22.33 (σ = 1.62)

avg of 12
current: 24.22 (σ = 2.56)
best: 23.80 (σ = 2.11)

avg of 50
current: 25.41 (σ = 2.17)
best: 24.86 (σ = 2.18)

avg of 100
current: 25.84 (σ = 2.41)
best: 25.25 (σ = 2.65)

Average: 26.23 (σ = 2.50)
Mean: 26.27



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63



Time Dist:


Spoiler



19+: 10
20+: 20
21+: 23
22+: 47
23+: 66
24+: 72
25+: 84
26+: 66
27+: 87
28+: 64
29+: 52
30+: 35
31+: 15
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## KCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

Missed these two days, comp tomorrow too so I might miss tomorrow


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 8, 2012)

A few days of 300+ solves will get you back on track.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 8, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-8
solves/total: 755/4219.5

All PB's I guess:
single
best: 16.46 D2 B U F R2 D2 F L' D F2 B' D2 R' B' R2 U' F U2 F2 L F' L' B2 R2 U

worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.20 (σ = 1.14)
best: 21.04 (σ = 4.20)

avg of 5
current: 26.51 (σ = 0.59)
best: 21.25 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 12
current: 26.44 (σ = 1.65)
best: 22.88 (σ = 2.25)

avg of 50
current: 25.31 (σ = 2.44)
best: 24.36 (σ = 2.18)

avg of 100
current: 24.95 (σ = 2.29)
best: 24.62 (σ = 2.21)

Average: 26.09 (σ = 2.48)
Mean: 26.12

Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 1
17+: 0
18+: 2
19+: 11
20+: 24
21+: 30
22+: 51
23+: 74
24+: 88
25+: 96
26+: 74
27+: 94
28+: 73
29+: 57
30+: 35
31+: 15
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 9, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-9
solves/total: 852/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.24 (σ = 0.30)
best: 20.52 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 25.82 (σ = 0.56)
best: 21.25 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 12
current: 25.60 (σ = 2.00)
best: 22.88 (σ = 2.25)

avg of 50
current: 25.64 (σ = 2.07)
best: 24.36 (σ = 2.18)

avg of 100
current: 25.28 (σ = 2.05)
best: 24.62 (σ = 2.21)

Average: 25.99 (σ = 2.43)
Mean: 26.01



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 

21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 

25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 

24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 

25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 

29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 

28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 

22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 

29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 

30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 

26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 

25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 

28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 

24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 

29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up 

OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 

21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 

25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 

27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 

23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 

26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 

25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 

21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 

28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 

27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 

34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 

26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 

26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 

25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 

20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 

25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 

28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 

24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 

24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 

22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 

22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 

29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 

24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 

29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 

23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 

19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 

20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 

24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 

27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 

32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 

24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 

26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 

22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 

28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 

21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 

22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 

25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 

25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 

25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 

29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 

26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 

22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 

22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 

23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 

27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 

25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 

22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 

31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 

34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 

27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 

23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 

24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 

29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 

29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 

28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 

23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 

25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 

27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 

27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 

24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 

26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 

27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 

27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 

26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 

25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 

25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 

24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 

22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 

24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 

23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 

21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 

24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 

22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 

28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 

28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 

26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 

28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 

26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 

27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 

28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 

24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 

20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 

25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 

28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 

27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 

22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 

28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 

24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 

28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 

21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 

22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 

22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 

25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 

25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 

26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 

24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 

28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 

27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 

21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 

24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 

24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 

23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 

22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 

26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 

25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 

29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 

28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 

28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 

26.32, 26.50



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 1
17+: 1
18+: 3
19+: 12
20+: 26
21+: 37
22+: 59
23+: 84
24+: 103
25+: 109
26+: 91
27+: 99
28+: 86
29+: 61
30+: 35
31+: 15
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 10, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-10
solves/total: 857/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.02 (σ = 2.45)
best: 20.52 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 25.55 (σ = 1.65)
best: 21.25 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 12
current: 25.66 (σ = 1.54)
best: 22.88 (σ = 2.25)

avg of 50
current: 25.82 (σ = 2.07)
best: 24.36 (σ = 2.18)

avg of 100
current: 25.36 (σ = 2.02)
best: 24.62 (σ = 2.21)

Average: 25.98 (σ = 2.42)
Mean: 26.01



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 

21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 

25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 

24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 

25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 

29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 

28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 

22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 

29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 

30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 

26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 

25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 

28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 

24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 

29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up 

OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 

21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 

25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 

27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 

23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 

26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 

25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 

21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 

28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 

27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 

34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 

26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 

26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 

25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 

20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 

25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 

28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 

24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 

24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 

22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 

22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 

29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 

24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 

29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 

23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 

19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 

20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 

24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 

27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 

32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 

24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 

26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 

22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 

28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 

21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 

22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 

25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 

25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 

25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 

29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 

26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 

22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 

22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 

23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 

27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 

25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 

22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 

31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 

34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 

27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 

23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 

24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 

29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 

29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 

28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 

23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 

25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 

27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 

27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 

24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 

26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 

27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 

27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 

26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 

25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 

25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 

24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 

22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 

24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 

23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 

21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 

24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 

22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 

28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 

28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 

26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 

28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 

26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 

27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 

28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 

24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 

20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 

25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 

28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 

27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 

22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 

28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 

24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 

28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 

21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 

22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 

22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 

25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 

25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 

26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 

24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 

28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 

27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 

21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 

24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 

24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 

23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 

22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 

26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 

25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 

29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 

28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 

28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 

26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 1
17+: 1
18+: 3
19+: 12
20+: 26
21+: 37
22+: 59
23+: 85
24+: 105
25+: 109
26+: 91
27+: 100
28+: 87
29+: 61
30+: 35
31+: 15
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 11, 2012)

This is a great idea. Ill start tomorrow.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 11, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-11
solves/total: 918/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.90 (σ = 2.61)
best: 20.52 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 24.39 (σ = 2.64)
best: 21.25 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 12
current: 23.78 (σ = 1.80)
best: 22.88 (σ = 2.25)

avg of 50
current: 24.37 (σ = 1.94)
best: 24.16 (σ = 1.76)

avg of 100
current: 24.93 (σ = 2.16)
best: 24.62 (σ = 2.21)

Average: 25.88 (σ = 2.42)
Mean: 25.91



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37

[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 

24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 

25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 

30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 

27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 

25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 

27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 

28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 

27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 

28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 

30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 

31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 

22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 

29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 

30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 

30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 

27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 

23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 

27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 

24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 

29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 

20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 

29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 

25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 

31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 

24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 

26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 

27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 

29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 

22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 

22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 

28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 

31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 

26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 

26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 

28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 

26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 

24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 

27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 

26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 

20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 

24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 

24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 

21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 

24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 

23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 

22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 

27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 

26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 

29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 

25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 1
17+: 1
18+: 3
19+: 12
20+: 31
21+: 41
22+: 65
23+: 98
24+: 117
25+: 113
26+: 98
27+: 103
28+: 90
29+: 65
30+: 35
31+: 15
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 11, 2012)

Day 1
70/4219.5

First Avg 12: 17.30 (σ = 1.00)
17.86, 17.01, 15.84, 14.22, 19.16, 16.87, 16.25, 17.37, 22.45, 18.56, 17.12, 16.98



Spoiler: Times



17.86, 17.01, 15.84, 14.22, 19.16, 16.87, 16.25, 17.37, 22.45, 18.56, 17.12, 16.98, 18.65, 18.51, 20.78, 18.46, 19.25, 15.05, 14.83, 18.90, 20.89, 18.17, 15.76, 16.04, 16.98, 18.66, 19.01, 17.43, 18.36, 21.16, 17.83, 19.50, 17.54, 19.27, 18.47, 18.19, 19.76, 17.08, 19.11, 15.50, 19.34, 21.31, 20.52, 17.34, 17.34, 18.57, 14.38, 16.81, 17.04, 24.17, 15.44, 20.89, 18.46, 18.83, 18.14, 15.30, 20.45, 16.20, 18.14, 17.32, 17.37, 14.47, 17.57, 20.43, 21.38, 17.63, 17.21, 18.32, 21.98, 19.30


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 12, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-12
solves/total: 958/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 28.42 (σ = 0.85)
best: 20.52 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 27.74 (σ = 0.84)
best: 21.25 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 12
current: 25.70 (σ = 2.66)
best: 22.88 (σ = 2.25)

avg of 50
current: 25.19 (σ = 2.17)
best: 24.14 (σ = 1.99)

avg of 100
current: 24.84 (σ = 2.10)
best: 24.62 (σ = 2.21)

Average: 25.86 (σ = 2.40)
Mean: 25.89



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 

21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 

25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 

24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 

25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 

29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 

28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 

22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 

29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 

30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 

26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 

25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 

28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 

24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 

29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up 

OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 

21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 

25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 

27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 

23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 

26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 

25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 

21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 

28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 

27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 

34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 

26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 

26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 

25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 

20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 

25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 

28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 

24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 

24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 

22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 

22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 

29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 

24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 

29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 

23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 

19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 

20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 

24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 

27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 

32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 

24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 

26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 

22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 

28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 

21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 

22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 

25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 

25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 

25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 

29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 

26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 

22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 

22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 

23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 

27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 

25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 

22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 

31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 

34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 

27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 

23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 

24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 

29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 

29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 

28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 

23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 

25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 

27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 

27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 

24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 

26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 

27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 

27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 

26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 

25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 

25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 

24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 

22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 

24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 

23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 

21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 

24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 

22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 

28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 

28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 

26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 

28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 

26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 

27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 

28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 

24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 

20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 

25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 

28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 

27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 

22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 

28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 

24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 

28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 

21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 

22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 

22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 

25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 

25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 

26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 

24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 

28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 

27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 

21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 

24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 

24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 

23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 

22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 

26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 

25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 

29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 

28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 

28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 

26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 

28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 

22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 

24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 

22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 

23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 

22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 

24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 

25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 

20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 

24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 

24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 

25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 

26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 

29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 

23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 1
17+: 1
18+: 4
19+: 12
20+: 32
21+: 43
22+: 67
23+: 101
24+: 125
25+: 120
26+: 102
27+: 108
28+: 94
29+: 68
30+: 35
31+: 15
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 13, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-13
solves/total: 1040/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 28.34 (σ = 2.43)
best: 20.52 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 27.24 (σ = 2.00)
best: 21.25 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 12
current: 26.88 (σ = 1.42)
best: 22.88 (σ = 2.25)

avg of 50
current: 25.47 (σ = 1.29)
best: 24.14 (σ = 1.99)

avg of 100
current: 25.22 (σ = 1.75)
best: 24.62 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 1000
current: 25.76 (σ = 2.36)
best: 25.76 (σ = 2.36)

Average: 25.80 (σ = 2.35)
Mean: 25.84



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 

21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 

25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 

24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 

25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 

29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 

28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 

22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 

29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 

30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 

26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 

25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 

28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 

24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 

29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up 

OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 

21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 

25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 

27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 

23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 

26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 

25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 

21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 

28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 

27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 

34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 

26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 

26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 

25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 

20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 

25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 

28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 

24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 

24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 

22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 

22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 

29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 

24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 

29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 

23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 

19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 

20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 

24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 

27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 

32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 

24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 

26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 

22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 

28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 

21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 

22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 

25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 

25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 

25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 

29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 

26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 

22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 

22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 

23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 

27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 

25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 

22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 

31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 

34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 

27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 

23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 

24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 

29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 

29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 

28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 

23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 

25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 

27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 

27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 

24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 

26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 

27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 

27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 

26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 

25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 

25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 

24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 

22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 

24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 

23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 

21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 

24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 

22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 

28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 

28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 

26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 

28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 

26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 

27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 

28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 

24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 

20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 

25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 

28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 

27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 

22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 

28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 

24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 

28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 

21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 

22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 

22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 

25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 

25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 

26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 

24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 

28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 

27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 

21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 

24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 

24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 

23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 

22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 

26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 

25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 

29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 

28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 

28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 

26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 

28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 

22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 

24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 

22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 

23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 

22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 

24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 

25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 

20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 

24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 

24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 

25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 

26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 

29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 

23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 

25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 

22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 

19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 

27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 

22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 

26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 

25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 

25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 

25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 

20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 

23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 

25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 1
17+: 1
18+: 4
19+: 13
20+: 34
21+: 47
22+: 72
23+: 113
24+: 134
25+: 140
26+: 117
27+: 114
28+: 99
29+: 71
30+: 35
31+: 15
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 14, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-14
solves/total: 1141/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 25.94 (σ = 1.57)
best: 20.52 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 26.51 (σ = 0.89)
best: 21.25 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 12
current: 25.74 (σ = 1.97)
best: 22.88 (σ = 2.25)

avg of 50
current: 25.27 (σ = 2.30)
best: 24.14 (σ = 1.99)

avg of 100
current: 25.55 (σ = 2.23)
best: 24.62 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 1000
current: 25.65 (σ = 2.31)
best: 25.65 (σ = 2.31)

Average: 25.78 (σ = 2.33)
Mean: 25.81



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 

21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 

25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 

24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 

25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 

29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 

28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 

22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 

29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 

30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 

26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 

25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 

28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 

24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 

29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up 

OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 

21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 

25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 

27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 

23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 

26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 

25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 

21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 

28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 

27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 

34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 

26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 

26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 

25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 

20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 

25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 

28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 

24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 

24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 

22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 

22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 

29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 

24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 

29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 

23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 

19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 

20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 

24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 

27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 

32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 

24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 

26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 

22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 

28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 

21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 

22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 

25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 

25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 

25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 

29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 

26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 

22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 

22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 

23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 

27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 

25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 

22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 

31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 

34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 

27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 

23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 

24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 

29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 

29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 

28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 

23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 

25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 

27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 

27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 

24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 

26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 

27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 

27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 

26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 

25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 

25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 

24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 

22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 

24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 

23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 

21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 

24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 

22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 

28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 

28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 

26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 

28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 

26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 

27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 

28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 

24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 

20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 

25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 

28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 

27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 

22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 

28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 

24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 

28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 

21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 

22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 

22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 

25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 

25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 

26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 

24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 

28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 

27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 

21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 

24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 

24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 

23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 

22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 

26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 

25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 

29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 

28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 

28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 

26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 

28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 

22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 

24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 

22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 

23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 

22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 

24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 

25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 

20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 

24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 

24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 

25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 

26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 

29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 

23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 

25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 

22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 

19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 

27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 

22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 

26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 

25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 

25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 

25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 

20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 

23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 

25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 

22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 

25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 

23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 

29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 

23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 

26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 

26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 

28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 

25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 

27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 

24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 

22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 

24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 

30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 

24.40, 25.90, 27.53



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 1
17+: 1
18+: 4
19+: 13
20+: 38
21+: 54
22+: 82
23+: 119
24+: 148
25+: 155
26+: 129
27+: 128
28+: 106
29+: 80
30+: 37
31+: 16
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok, I think I will try this (although I think I will fail) but I'm interested to know how close (or far) I can get. Can I start anytime or does this one end on September 30th?


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 15, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ok, I think I will try this (although I think I will fail) but I'm interested to know how close (or far) I can get. Can I start anytime or does this one end on September 30th?



You can start anytime.

And I may do this with ZZ when I'm fluent with it.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 15, 2012)

I stopped doing it. This is a busy month.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 15, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-15
solves/total: 1271/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.98 (σ = 3.32)
best: 20.52 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 26.15 (σ = 2.51)
best: 21.25 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 12
current: 24.99 (σ = 2.14)
best: 22.88 (σ = 2.25)

avg of 50
current: 24.94 (σ = 2.46)
best: 24.14 (σ = 1.99)

avg of 100
current: 25.25 (σ = 2.34)
best: 24.62 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 1000
current: 25.52 (σ = 2.28)
best: 25.52 (σ = 2.28)

Average: 25.71 (σ = 2.33)
Mean: 25.74



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 1
17+: 1
18+: 4
19+: 14
20+: 43
21+: 63
22+: 96
23+: 137
24+: 169
25+: 169
26+: 138
27+: 144
28+: 117
29+: 88
30+: 41
31+: 16
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


The "easy" way to do it is by doing 12* avg of 12 every day (144 solves every day * 29.3 days)
To complete, I have to do 200+ solves a day (work, wife, 4 kids = not enough time to cube)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 16, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> The "easy" way to do it is by doing 12* avg of 12 every day (144 solves every day * 29.3 days)
> To complete, I have to do 200+ solves a day (work, wife, 4 kids = not enough time to cube)



Awesome that you have 4 kids! 
Yeah I also do not have enough time to cube. Part-time, husband, 3 young kids... but it's good to have priorities straight. I seriously doubt that I would be able to do so many solves in a month, but I think I will continue after my 30 days are up and see how long it takes me. (I hope that's allowed.) And later when the kids are all off to school or whatever I'll see if it takes less time then. I should be faster too, hopefully, so it would take less time to do the same number of solves.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 16, 2012)

I will finish this in the amount of time it takes. Not every body can do a marathon in 2 hours. Some even take more than 4 hours 

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-16
solves/total: 1371/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 25.19 (σ = 1.31)
best: 20.52 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 25.48 (σ = 0.40)
best: 21.25 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 12
current: 25.33 (σ = 0.77)
best: 22.88 (σ = 2.25)

avg of 50
current: 25.29 (σ = 1.74)
best: 24.14 (σ = 1.99)

avg of 100
current: 25.09 (σ = 2.02)
best: 24.62 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 1000
current: 25.44 (σ = 2.23)
best: 25.42 (σ = 2.25)

Average: 25.66 (σ = 2.31)
Mean: 25.69



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 2
17+: 1
18+: 4
19+: 14
20+: 49
21+: 68
22+: 102
23+: 152
24+: 183
25+: 188
26+: 153
27+: 147
28+: 127
29+: 92
30+: 43
31+: 16
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 17, 2012)

Day 1

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 110/110
best time: 14.99
worst time: 29.35

current avg5: 20.85 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 16.93 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 20.59 (σ = 1.98)
best avg12: 18.28 (σ = 1.71)

current avg100: 20.15 (σ = 2.24)
best avg100: 20.15 (σ = 2.24)

session avg: 20.23 (σ = 2.18)
session mean: 20.32



Times:


Spoiler



21.50, 17.64, 21.30, 20.77, 20.55, 24.30, 26.66+, 20.32, 19.14, 20.48, 19.70, 17.12, 19.48, 17.02, 15.70, 22.64, 18.54, 20.50, 18.15, 15.18, 19.36, 24.39, 17.52, 19.59+, 15.69, 14.99, 17.58, 24.28, 18.15, 18.87, 17.18, 19.93, 21.50+, 16.79, 20.87, 21.10, 22.28, 23.92, 19.75, 17.81, 21.78, 21.70[race], 20.66, 19.83, 22.53, 17.43, 20.33, 18.21, 16.93, 23.05, 20.64, 20.78, 17.86, 16.60, 18.91, 24.55+, 22.81, 20.22, 18.27, 18.71, 22.70, 17.44, 20.44, 18.03, 21.55, 21.97, 16.94, 22.06, 22.89, 20.89, 18.78, 17.18, 23.76, 17.31, 19.54, 17.80, 17.09, 18.51, 17.44, 21.15, 23.46, 18.32, 19.65, 23.64, 18.96, 25.13, 23.69, 26.07, 21.61, 25.01, 24.95, 18.61, 24.68, 19.11, 20.44, 20.37, 20.45, 24.19, 29.35, 18.35, 22.56, 19.18, 18.05, 17.95, 21.75, 21.25, 24.32, 20.46, 20.85, 19.11



110 timed + 68 untimed = 178 solves


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 17, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-17
solves/total: 1419/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 24.29 (σ = 2.17)
best: 20.52 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 24.34 (σ = 1.15)
best: 21.25 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 12
current: 24.67 (σ = 1.83)
best: 22.88 (σ = 2.25)

avg of 50
current: 24.83 (σ = 2.02)
best: 24.14 (σ = 1.99)

avg of 100
current: 25.12 (σ = 2.02)
best: 24.62 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 1000
current: 25.39 (σ = 2.20)
best: 25.39 (σ = 2.20)

Average: 25.63 (σ = 2.31)
Mean: 25.67



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 2
17+: 1
18+: 4
19+: 14
20+: 51
21+: 74
22+: 106
23+: 158
24+: 191
25+: 194
26+: 160
27+: 149
28+: 130
29+: 95
30+: 44
31+: 16
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 18, 2012)

Day 2

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 139/139
best time: 15.64
worst time: 29.51

current avg5: 21.80 (σ = 1.47)
best avg5: 17.72 (σ = 0.95)

current avg12: 21.77 (σ = 1.92)
best avg12: 19.03 (σ = 1.54)

current avg100: 20.66 (σ = 2.06)
best avg100: 20.25 (σ = 1.98)

session avg: 20.51 (σ = 2.11)
session mean: 20.60



Times:


Spoiler



26.87, 17.02, 25.24, 19.37, 18.43, 20.29, 20.42, 17.09, 17.22, 24.28, 20.86, 26.61, 21.17, 23.85, 18.74, 19.86, 21.30, 18.00, 19.00, 19.04, 18.87, 19.67, 22.61, 20.39, 21.91, 19.07, 25.63, 20.00, 16.63, 19.77, 21.21, 20.33, 19.41, 19.80, 18.74, 15.64, 21.66, 17.56, 16.86, 22.65, 19.31, 18.46, 20.81, 22.96, 22.45, 19.40, 21.47, 23.07, 20.11, 19.70, 19.18, 22.09, 17.71, 22.38, 19.80, 17.88, 16.27, 24.77, 25.69, 24.66, 16.64, 23.15, 22.77, 18.36, 22.15, 21.33, 25.88, 21.62, 25.99, 18.94, 20.72, 21.16, 20.76, 16.14, 22.72, 19.56, 21.79, 20.34, 19.77, 18.74, 21.39, 19.69, 19.17, 20.58, 29.51, 16.84, 21.01, 18.17, 22.46, 16.96, 18.64, 16.30, 23.23, 20.81, 20.92, 22.38, 18.80, 19.97, 18.45, 18.95, 23.29, 18.17, 22.87, 19.96, 19.85, 19.27, 18.44, 18.01, 16.62, 18.96, 23.63, 25.21, 19.56, 15.90, 23.06, 22.19, 21.54+, 19.13, 16.28, 21.62, 18.84, 22.22, 20.42, 21.89, 23.84, 19.45, 19.31, 22.92, 16.75, 19.17, 20.58, 23.08, 22.07, 25.41, 23.30, 21.74, 25.16, 20.37, 19.32



139 timed + 69 untimed = 208 solves

178 previous + 208 today = 386 total


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 18, 2012)

Not much cubing today. I can't get my stackmat to work with cstimer, so I bought a USB soundcard, but that didn't work either, so back to stackmat timing with CCT and ctrl-c into cstimer.

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-18
solves/total: 1434/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 22.52 (σ = 0.34)
best: 20.52 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 23.04 (σ = 0.58)
best: 21.25 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 12
current: 24.58 (σ = 2.20)
best: 22.88 (σ = 2.25)

avg of 50
current: 24.43 (σ = 2.00)
best: 24.14 (σ = 1.99)

avg of 100
current: 24.95 (σ = 1.98)
best: 24.62 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 1000
current: 25.40 (σ = 2.19)
best: 25.39 (σ = 2.20)

Average: 25.62 (σ = 2.31)
Mean: 25.66



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 2
17+: 1
18+: 4
19+: 14
20+: 52
21+: 74
22+: 111
23+: 160
24+: 192
25+: 195
26+: 161
27+: 151
28+: 131
29+: 96
30+: 44
31+: 16
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 19, 2012)

Schmidt, how do you get the number of solves 16+, 17+, etc? Does cstimer do that for you? I don't see where you can see those stats.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 19, 2012)

Day 3

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 206/206
best time: 13.59
worst time: 29.19

current avg5: 21.20 (σ = 1.49)
best avg5: 17.88 (σ = 0.74)

current avg12: 21.65 (σ = 1.40)
best avg12: 18.56 (σ = 1.30)

current avg100: 20.56 (σ = 2.20)
best avg100: 19.94 (σ = 2.19)

session avg: 20.35 (σ = 2.18)
session mean: 20.41



Times:


Spoiler



23.06+, 21.65, 25.27, 22.35, 19.21, 23.24, 22.88, 18.40, 19.20, 13.59, 20.70, 19.82, 19.94, 21.10, 19.16, 19.97, 19.62, 25.39, 21.64, 17.05, 18.38, 14.68, 20.25, 20.33, 19.95, 26.74, 17.01, 19.01, 18.59, 17.12, 17.94, 21.23, 16.88, 21.27, 20.70, 22.27, 22.02, 22.00, 28.82+, 18.14, 29.19, 17.99, 21.27, 19.96, 21.50, 17.18, 14.51, 22.92, 19.20, 23.70, 19.98, 18.79, 17.97, 22.90+, 20.91, 22.02, 18.11, 15.93, 17.36, 20.85, 25.17, 16.62, 17.15, 19.97, 19.09, 21.69, 19.35, 21.09, 17.04, 14.83, 19.10, 25.61, 23.63, 19.15, 20.60, 17.23, 18.17, 22.00, 17.73, 18.54, 23.01, 17.72, 16.57, 25.34, 24.09, 21.93, 18.21, 19.15, 21.05, 19.84, 21.74, 17.80, 19.92, 21.84, 18.18, 17.63, 21.18, 23.03, 17.36, 14.86, 17.36, 22.61, 23.68, 22.59, 22.61, 21.39, 18.10, 17.33, 20.62, 21.35, 15.75, 18.37, 22.65, 24.37, 20.36, 23.48, 20.02, 19.06, 17.68, 18.42, 24.35, 17.09, 18.52, 22.15, 22.07, 19.71, 20.30, 20.58, 15.58, 17.04, 20.81, 25.78, 18.23, 24.30, 18.34, 20.87, 20.74, 18.85, 23.17+, 18.56, 20.45, 24.58, 23.58, 17.39, 17.33, 14.63, 25.52, 24.14, 26.08, 20.04, 18.92, 18.30, 21.73, 18.36, 15.26, 22.93, 17.83, 19.19, 21.25, 18.83, 17.47, 21.84, 21.49, 20.85, 22.42, 20.01, 22.17, 19.69, 17.22, 22.54, 17.93, 21.24, 21.06, 26.32, 22.24, 18.63, 18.86, 19.15, 21.70, 27.32, 16.75, 20.53, 24.30, 18.32, 21.02, 20.10, 18.98, 23.40, 25.89, 19.99, 18.62, 22.08, 19.03, 20.37, 22.49, 19.81, 22.83, 20.06, 26.55, 21.43, 22.85, 20.30, 23.39, 22.92, 20.39+, 17.05



206 timed + 10 untimed = 216 solves

386 previous + 216 today = 602 total


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 19, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-19
solves/total: 1478/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 22.86 (σ = 3.89)
best: 20.52 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 22.43 (σ = 3.16)
best: 21.25 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 12
current: 24.12 (σ = 2.79)
best: 22.88 (σ = 2.25)

avg of 50
current: 24.82 (σ = 2.41)
best: 24.14 (σ = 1.99)

avg of 100
current: 24.60 (σ = 2.20)
best: 24.60 (σ = 2.20)

avg of 1000
current: 25.32 (σ = 2.18)
best: 25.32 (σ = 2.18)

Average: 25.60 (σ = 2.31)
Mean: 25.63



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 2
17+: 1
18+: 5
19+: 15
20+: 55
21+: 77
22+: 115
23+: 166
24+: 196
25+: 201
26+: 166
27+: 156
28+: 132
29+: 100
30+: 45
31+: 16
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 19, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Schmidt, how do you get the number of solves 16+, 17+, etc? Does cstimer do that for you? I don't see where you can see those stats.


I do that manually. It takes a while, but I think that it is totally worth it!!

[Hidden Text]
JK. cstimer -> tools -> time dist.
[/Hidden Text]


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok, I think I will do it with all statistics so far after every 5 or 6 days. It is a lot to count by hand!

[Hidden Text]
Hidden text... pfft... I didn't realize until I tried to reply with quote. But thanks. Is there a way to import times too? I currently use qqtimer instead of cstimer. I might switch though.
[/Hidden Text]


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 19, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ok, I think I will do it with all statistics so far after every 5 or 6 days. It is a lot to count by hand!
> 
> [Hidden Text]
> Hidden text... pfft... I didn't realize until I tried to reply with quote. But thanks. Is there a way to import times too? I currently use qqtimer instead of cstimer. I might switch though.
> [/Hidden Text]


Option -> timer -> typing
Ctrl-c, ctrl-v the times into cstimer(it takes a while on my slow Laptop)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks very much! It looks cool... the time distribution I mean.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 20, 2012)

Day 4

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 154/154
best time: 10.78
worst time: 29.08

current avg5: 20.74 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 17.89 (σ = 1.56)

current avg12: 20.16 (σ = 1.25)
best avg12: 19.56 (σ = 2.34)

current avg100: 20.85 (σ = 1.81)
best avg100: 20.81 (σ = 1.93)

session avg: 20.85 (σ = 1.96)
session mean: 20.85



Times:


Spoiler



28.14, 19.70, 19.13, 18.61, 19.32, 22.42, 21.13, 15.36, 24.15, 17.82, 17.89, 22.05, 23.67, 21.64, 20.77, 21.49, 10.78, 21.70, 23.02, 20.73, 21.00, 25.31, 19.31, 18.81, 21.04, 20.59, 17.94, 19.05, 22.84, 25.98, 19.68, 24.58, 25.49, 20.43, 26.62, 19.84, 17.01, 22.74, 20.88, 19.84, 18.14, 22.46, 21.72+, 21.89, 15.86, 23.62, 24.04, 17.04, 21.52, 15.75, 19.69, 16.94, 24.28, 22.24, 19.53, 23.19, 22.31, 29.08, 22.81, 21.40, 22.43, 20.61, 19.14, 24.20, 21.60, 22.84, 19.92, 22.80, 21.61, 24.87, 24.33, 21.95, 21.09, 21.64, 14.83, 22.95, 20.30, 21.47, 19.83, 22.17, 23.33, 21.40, 23.14, 20.96, 19.39, 24.12, 20.39, 20.86, 24.48, 19.13, 21.23, 17.91, 18.46, 24.22+, 20.05, 19.55, 21.05, 18.19, 21.43, 28.47, 18.12, 23.87, 21.35+, 21.47, 20.74, 17.72, 16.98, 19.19, 19.67, 19.64, 19.61, 22.93, 18.77, 23.24, 23.00, 22.57, 20.21, 21.69, 22.31, 20.66, 18.72, 22.51, 19.53, 17.50, 19.44, 18.22, 19.97, 20.51, 20.63, 21.73, 21.76, 15.22, 20.08, 20.80, 19.01, 18.16, 25.21+, 16.63, 17.21, 24.65, 17.85, 20.88, 20.30, 19.45, 23.86, 18.47, 18.22, 19.71, 21.91, 21.18, 19.88, 21.36, 21.16, 14.72



154 timed + 76 untimed = 230 solves

602 previous + 230 today = 832 total

Today's solves included a new NL PB of 10.78!!!


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 20, 2012)

/\ gogo sub10

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-20
solves/total: 1554/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 25.36 (σ = 2.13)
best: 20.52 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 24.87 (σ = 1.82)
best: 21.25 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 12
current: 25.57 (σ = 1.73)
best: 22.88 (σ = 2.25)

avg of 50
current: 24.90 (σ = 2.02)
best: 24.06 (σ = 2.51)

avg of 100
current: 24.92 (σ = 2.34)
best: 24.52 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 1000
current: 25.18 (σ = 2.16)
best: 25.17 (σ = 2.16)

Average: 25.56 (σ = 2.30)
Mean: 25.59



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 2
17+: 2
18+: 6
19+: 16
20+: 59
21+: 80
22+: 123
23+: 176
24+: 203
25+: 216
26+: 176
27+: 163
28+: 136
29+: 105
30+: 45
31+: 16
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 20, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> /\ gogo sub10



It'll be so awesome when I get my first sub-10 solve, lucky or not. I just looked at the times again for yesterday. Funny that that 10.78 was right in the middle of a bunch of sup-20 solves. What happened was my 2-year old was climbing all over me at the time which was why it was hard for me to get sub-20 solves for awhile. For one solve I told him to get off me and he let me alone for that very one solve! And then after it was back to sup-20s because he decided to try and get back into my lap...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 21, 2012)

Day 5 (Stats are for Day 1-5)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 714/714
best time: 10.78
worst time: 29.51

current avg5: 19.61 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 16.93 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 20.26 (σ = 2.08)
best avg12: 18.28 (σ = 1.71)

current avg100: 20.11 (σ = 2.02)
best avg100: 19.94 (σ = 2.19)

session avg: 20.46 (σ = 2.12)
session mean: 20.53



Times:


Spoiler



21.50, 17.64, 21.30, 20.77, 20.55, 24.30, 26.66+, 20.32, 19.14, 20.48, 19.70, 17.12, 19.48, 17.02, 15.70, 22.64, 18.54, 20.50, 18.15, 15.18, 19.36, 24.39, 17.52, 19.59+, 15.69, 14.99, 17.58, 24.28, 18.15, 18.87, 17.18, 19.93, 21.50+, 16.79, 20.87, 21.10, 22.28, 23.92, 19.75, 17.81, 21.78, 21.70, 20.66, 19.83, 22.53, 17.43, 20.33, 18.21, 16.93, 23.05, 20.64, 20.78, 17.86, 16.60, 18.91, 24.55+, 22.81, 20.22, 18.27, 18.71, 22.70, 17.44, 20.44, 18.03, 21.55, 21.97, 16.94, 22.06, 22.89, 20.89, 18.78, 17.18, 23.76, 17.31, 19.54, 17.80, 17.09, 18.51, 17.44, 21.15, 23.46, 18.32, 19.65, 23.64, 18.96, 25.13, 23.69, 26.07, 21.61, 25.01, 24.95, 18.61, 24.68, 19.11, 20.44, 20.37, 20.45, 24.19, 29.35, 18.35, 22.56, 19.18, 18.05, 17.95, 21.75, 21.25, 24.32, 20.46, 20.85, 19.11, 26.87, 17.02, 25.24, 19.37, 18.43, 20.29, 20.42, 17.09, 17.22, 24.28, 20.86, 26.61, 21.17, 23.85, 18.74, 19.86, 21.30, 18.00, 19.00, 19.04, 18.87, 19.67, 22.61, 20.39, 21.91, 19.07, 25.63, 20.00, 16.63, 19.77, 21.21, 20.33, 19.41, 19.80, 18.74, 15.64, 21.66, 17.56, 16.86, 22.65, 19.31, 18.46, 20.81, 22.96, 22.45, 19.40, 21.47, 23.07, 20.11, 19.70, 19.18, 22.09, 17.71, 22.38, 19.80, 17.88, 16.27, 24.77, 25.69, 24.66, 16.64, 23.15, 22.77, 18.36, 22.15, 21.33, 25.88, 21.62, 25.99, 18.94, 20.72, 21.16, 20.76, 16.14, 22.72, 19.56, 21.79, 20.34, 19.77, 18.74, 21.39, 19.69, 19.17, 20.58, 29.51, 16.84, 21.01, 18.17, 22.46, 16.96, 18.64, 16.30, 23.23, 20.81, 20.92, 22.38, 18.80, 19.97, 18.45, 18.95, 23.29, 18.17, 22.87, 19.96, 19.85, 19.27, 18.44, 18.01, 16.62, 18.96, 23.63, 25.21, 19.56, 15.90, 23.06, 22.19, 21.54+, 19.13, 16.28, 21.62, 18.84, 22.22, 20.42, 21.89, 23.84, 19.45, 19.31, 22.92, 16.75, 19.17, 20.58, 23.08, 22.07, 25.41, 23.30, 21.74, 25.16, 20.37, 19.32, 23.06+, 21.65, 25.27, 22.35, 19.21, 23.24, 22.88, 18.40, 19.20, 13.59, 20.70, 19.82, 19.94, 21.10, 19.16, 19.97, 19.62, 25.39, 21.64, 17.05, 18.38, 14.68, 20.25, 20.33, 19.95, 26.74, 17.01, 19.01, 18.59, 17.12, 17.94, 21.23, 16.88, 21.27, 20.70, 22.27, 22.02, 22.00, 28.82+, 18.14, 29.19, 17.99, 21.27, 19.96, 21.50, 17.18, 14.51, 22.92, 19.20, 23.70, 19.98, 18.79, 17.97, 22.90+, 20.91, 22.02, 18.11, 15.93, 17.36, 20.85, 25.17, 16.62, 17.15, 19.97, 19.09, 21.69, 19.35, 21.09, 17.04, 14.83, 19.10, 25.61, 23.63, 19.15, 20.60, 17.23, 18.17, 22.00, 17.73, 18.54, 23.01, 17.72, 16.57, 25.34, 24.09, 21.93, 18.21, 19.15, 21.05, 19.84, 21.74, 17.80, 19.92, 21.84, 18.18, 17.63, 21.18, 23.03, 17.36, 14.86, 17.36, 22.61, 23.68, 22.59, 22.61, 21.39, 18.10, 17.33, 20.62, 21.35, 15.75, 18.37, 22.65, 24.37, 20.36, 23.48, 20.02, 19.06, 17.68, 18.42, 24.35, 17.09, 18.52, 22.15, 22.07, 19.71, 20.30, 20.58, 15.58, 17.04, 20.81, 25.78, 18.23, 24.30, 18.34, 20.87, 20.74, 18.85, 23.17+, 18.56, 20.45, 24.58, 23.58, 17.39, 17.33, 14.63, 25.52, 24.14, 26.08, 20.04, 18.92, 18.30, 21.73, 18.36, 15.26, 22.93, 17.83, 19.19, 21.25, 18.83, 17.47, 21.84, 21.49, 20.85, 22.42, 20.01, 22.17, 19.69, 17.22, 22.54, 17.93, 21.24, 21.06, 26.32, 22.24, 18.63, 18.86, 19.15, 21.70, 27.32, 16.75, 20.53, 24.30, 18.32, 21.02, 20.10, 18.98, 23.40, 25.89, 19.99, 18.62, 22.08, 19.03, 20.37, 22.49, 19.81, 22.83, 20.06, 26.55, 21.43, 22.85, 20.30, 23.39, 22.92, 20.39+, 17.05, 28.14, 19.70, 19.13, 18.61, 19.32, 22.42, 21.13, 15.36, 24.15, 17.82, 17.89, 22.05, 23.67, 21.64, 20.77, 21.49, 10.78, 21.70, 23.02, 20.73, 21.00, 25.31, 19.31, 18.81, 21.04, 20.59, 17.94, 19.05, 22.84, 25.98, 19.68, 24.58, 25.49, 20.43, 26.62, 19.84, 17.01, 22.74, 20.88, 19.84, 18.14, 22.46, 21.72+, 21.89, 15.86, 23.62, 24.04, 17.04, 21.52, 15.75, 19.69, 16.94, 24.28, 22.24, 19.53, 23.19, 22.31, 29.08, 22.81, 21.40, 22.43, 20.61, 19.14, 24.20, 21.60, 22.84, 19.92, 22.80, 21.61, 24.87, 24.33, 21.95, 21.09, 21.64, 14.83, 22.95, 20.30, 21.47, 19.83, 22.17, 23.33, 21.40, 23.14, 20.96, 19.39, 24.12, 20.39, 20.86, 24.48, 19.13, 21.23, 17.91, 18.46, 24.22+, 20.05, 19.55, 21.05, 18.19, 21.43, 28.47, 18.12, 23.87, 21.35+, 21.47, 20.74, 17.72, 16.98, 19.19, 19.67, 19.64, 19.61, 22.93, 18.77, 23.24, 23.00, 22.57, 20.21, 21.69, 22.31, 20.66, 18.72, 22.51, 19.53, 17.50, 19.44, 18.22, 19.97, 20.51, 20.63, 21.73, 21.76, 15.22, 20.08, 20.80, 19.01, 18.16, 25.21+, 16.63, 17.21, 24.65, 17.85, 20.88, 20.30, 19.45, 23.86, 18.47, 18.22, 19.71, 21.91, 21.18, 19.88, 21.36, 21.16, 14.72, 20.72, 26.66, 28.57, 21.09, 23.69, 19.22, 18.94, 22.47, 21.98, 16.39, 22.94, 21.04, 20.31, 21.90, 18.16, 16.71, 19.36, 25.48, 18.26, 17.46, 20.23, 18.35, 25.28, 20.14, 19.10, 19.22, 17.42, 19.13, 18.58, 21.24, 18.56, 25.44, 21.77, 22.36, 18.28, 20.19, 18.24, 24.50, 17.85, 19.91, 19.24, 18.49, 17.01, 19.69, 27.03, 21.32, 21.48, 21.00, 22.15, 24.51, 19.31, 17.38, 20.75, 18.03, 17.95, 21.85, 16.53, 15.84, 20.33, 19.64, 19.59, 18.59, 21.69, 23.17, 18.76, 15.04, 19.82, 18.20, 26.02, 17.79, 18.44, 20.02, 17.24, 22.02, 21.78, 19.18, 23.37, 19.80, 20.70, 16.04, 20.32, 25.74, 17.74, 17.51, 21.54, 18.27, 21.24, 21.83, 19.72, 22.88, 21.71, 21.58, 20.86, 20.78, 20.10, 18.31, 29.51, 17.24, 25.34, 20.52, 18.76, 20.61, 20.85, 19.46, 17.88



Time Distribution


Spoiler



10+: 1
11+: 0
12+: 0
13+: 1
14+: 8
15+: 15
16+: 26
17+: 72
18+: 91
19+: 112
20+: 96
21+: 99
22+: 72
23+: 41
24+: 31
25+: 27
26+: 11
27+: 2
28+: 4
29+: 5



714 timed + 288 untimed = 1002 solves

Wow, looks pretty promising for me completing 4219.5 in 30 days... I'm already almost a quarter of the way there and have 25 days left to go! I think after this marathon is over I'm going to learn/practice some other methods besides CFOP for a little while... take a break from CFOP for fun.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 21, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> It'll be so awesome when I get my first sub-10 solve, lucky or not. I just looked at the times again for yesterday. Funny that that 10.78 was right in the middle of a bunch of sup-20 solves. What happened was my 2-year old was climbing all over me at the time which was why it was hard for me to get sub-20 solves for awhile. For one solve I told him to get off me and he let me alone for that very one solve! And then after it was back to sup-20s because he decided to try and get back into my lap...



Have you ever considered getting them a mini Zhanchi or a 2x2?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 21, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Have you ever considered getting them a mini Zhanchi or a 2x2?



I already have a 50mm Zhanchi and a WitTwo. They're always playing with my cubes anyway except I don't really let them play with my Guhong.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 21, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-21
solves/total: 1617/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 27.33 (σ = 3.16)
best: 19.78 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 27.34 (σ = 1.06)
best: 21.17 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 12
current: 26.78 (σ = 1.63)
best: 22.40 (σ = 2.11)

avg of 50
current: 25.73 (σ = 2.11)
best: 24.06 (σ = 2.51)

avg of 100
current: 25.44 (σ = 2.17)
best: 24.52 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 1000
current: 25.15 (σ = 2.15)
best: 25.14 (σ = 2.17)

Average: 25.56 (σ = 2.30)
Mean: 25.58



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 2
17+: 3
18+: 6
19+: 17
20+: 60
21+: 87
22+: 126
23+: 185
24+: 210
25+: 223
26+: 182
27+: 169
28+: 147
29+: 108
30+: 46
31+: 16
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Day 6

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 161/161
best time: 13.97
worst time: 29.73

current avg5: 19.12 (σ = 1.22)
best avg5: 16.32 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12: 20.41 (σ = 1.73)
best avg12: 18.26 (σ = 2.09)

current avg50: 19.89 (σ = 1.85)
best avg50: 19.42 (σ = 1.79)

current avg100: 19.86 (σ = 1.83)
best avg100: 19.56 (σ = 1.68)

session avg: 19.85 (σ = 1.72)
session mean: 19.97



Times:


Spoiler



21.45, 19.52, 19.55, 19.27, 24.15, 19.42, 21.28, 16.98, 20.26, 18.29, 20.40, 21.02, 19.00, 28.18, 27.80, 20.56, 17.46, 20.01, 22.55, 18.81, 26.53, 19.16, 17.29, 18.11, 18.27, 19.71, 19.11, 20.15, 21.70, 19.87, 19.31, 19.71, 19.27, 15.77, 21.71, 21.81, 21.41, 18.38, 21.02, 22.00, 20.39, 17.90, 21.88, 22.57, 18.86, 20.71, 19.97, 18.83, 20.60, 22.54, 15.74, 19.56, 18.96, 21.95, 20.77, 17.43, 20.44, 15.36, 15.42, 16.10, 17.56, 20.64, 19.12, 20.99, 22.85, 19.50, 19.22, 19.60, 19.46, 17.68, 21.64, 24.11, 18.44, 16.73, 19.25, 18.67, 19.13, 19.04, 13.97, 26.61, 18.72, 19.30, 20.41, 19.66, 19.15, 17.68, 19.75, 19.86, 23.16, 20.19, 28.15, 22.81, 21.97, 20.63, 22.93, 22.56, 19.63, 20.63, 17.34, 17.01, 18.17, 17.10, 17.54, 20.91, 23.67, 18.67, 19.03, 15.89, 18.80, 19.12, 18.93, 19.57, 20.14, 20.44, 15.54, 19.67, 19.71, 18.81, 20.96, 14.47, 19.49, 18.02, 19.02, 21.62, 23.41, 29.73, 18.38, 14.90, 19.96, 23.45, 20.41, 17.26, 21.71, 18.59, 19.34, 25.34, 19.26, 17.63, 16.28, 24.46, 17.94, 20.17, 18.68, 21.26, 21.56, 19.10, 20.13, 20.21, 19.39, 20.33, 22.80, 22.41, 21.02, 24.17, 21.29, 14.56, 17.78, 21.18, 19.42, 20.17, 17.68



161 timed + 76 untimed = 237 solves

1002 previous + 237 today = 1239 total

I almost wanted to give up several times today because of constant intermittent distractions from my kids. I had to do a bunch of things between solves like wipe away tears, change a diaper, look at some drawings, etc. But other than that... today included a new PB Ao5 of 16.32! Probably also PB Ao100 of 19.56.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 22, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-22
solves/total: 1683/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.59 (σ = 2.79)
best: 19.78 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 25.46 (σ = 1.33)
best: 21.17 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 12
current: 25.41 (σ = 1.70)
best: 22.40 (σ = 2.11)

avg of 50
current: 24.72 (σ = 1.64)
best: 24.06 (σ = 2.51)

avg of 100
current: 25.22 (σ = 1.99)
best: 24.52 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 1000
current: 25.10 (σ = 2.13)
best: 25.09 (σ = 2.14)

Average: 25.53 (σ = 2.29)
Mean: 25.55



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 2
17+: 3
18+: 9
19+: 17
20+: 61
21+: 92
22+: 134
23+: 190
24+: 226
25+: 231
26+: 190
27+: 176
28+: 148
29+: 109
30+: 49
31+: 16
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 23, 2012)

Day 7

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 162/162
best time: 14.37
worst time: 28.44

current avg5: 21.86 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 17.51 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 20.14 (σ = 1.47)
best avg12: 18.56 (σ = 1.03)

current avg50: 19.92 (σ = 1.60)
best avg50: 19.72 (σ = 1.62)

current avg100: 20.14 (σ = 1.92)
best avg100: 20.01 (σ = 1.98)

session avg: 20.11 (σ = 1.86)
session mean: 20.20



Times:


Spoiler



18.13, 22.17, 21.36, 18.95, 18.86, 16.21, 21.61, 18.65, 21.63, 19.47, 18.40, 19.73, 17.76, 21.32, 21.72, 19.36, 19.34, 18.28, 20.82, 24.41, 20.21, 19.19, 19.25, 28.44, 21.51, 22.26, 21.52, 22.89, 17.90, 23.23, 20.10, 18.75, 25.39, 18.68, 23.70, 20.13, 14.65, 17.36, 20.77, 19.71, 19.48, 20.17, 21.79, 20.75, 21.47, 18.51, 19.88, 26.60, 16.90, 14.37, 23.23, 18.13, 17.50, 19.04, 16.51, 22.08, 20.04, 16.45, 23.60, 19.22, 18.07, 22.22, 19.87, 19.18, 16.58, 24.27, 19.55, 24.51, 26.73, 20.19, 21.42, 19.18, 24.31, 18.94, 19.88, 19.47, 25.61, 20.36, 20.10, 17.20, 17.75, 21.79, 20.36, 18.82, 19.05, 23.68, 19.69, 18.78, 19.75, 21.93, 20.31, 19.70, 18.91, 18.64, 19.44, 17.35, 18.43, 18.71, 26.46, 17.01, 22.18, 19.99, 18.41, 25.26, 19.37, 24.63, 14.83, 24.07, 18.91, 18.11, 22.49, 20.27, 22.40, 20.25, 20.85, 17.84, 24.09, 18.58, 21.91, 17.85, 19.44, 20.70, 24.84, 17.79, 18.25, 18.13, 18.95, 20.85, 25.33, 21.68, 22.43, 16.89, 21.28, 20.34, 20.33, 19.86, 19.16, 17.84, 20.47, 20.61, 18.78, 19.22, 22.24, 18.62, 17.35, 16.07, 18.99, 19.57, 16.73, 20.31, 18.56, 18.02, 20.23, 19.13, 18.39, 19.87, 20.93, 24.18, 22.76, 21.70, 21.12, 18.72



Distribution:


Spoiler



14+: 3
15+: 0
16+: 8
17+: 13
18+: 32
19+: 31
20+: 25
21+: 17
22+: 11
23+: 5
24+: 9
25+: 4
26+: 3
27+: 0
28+: 1



I thought the distribution was interesting on the ends.

162 timed + 59 untimed = 221 solves

1239 previous + 221 today = 1460 total


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 23, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-23
solves/total: 1753/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.40 (σ = 2.81)
best: 19.78 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 27.69 (σ = 1.61)
best: 21.17 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 12
current: 25.92 (σ = 1.68)
best: 22.40 (σ = 2.11)

avg of 50
current: 25.45 (σ = 2.14)
best: 24.06 (σ = 2.51)

avg of 100
current: 25.06 (σ = 2.11)
best: 24.52 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 1000
current: 25.11 (σ = 2.13)
best: 25.09 (σ = 2.14)

Average: 25.51 (σ = 2.29)
Mean: 25.53



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 2
17+: 3
18+: 9
19+: 20
20+: 64
21+: 95
22+: 137
23+: 205
24+: 236
25+: 237
26+: 198
27+: 184
28+: 150
29+: 116
30+: 51
31+: 16
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 24, 2012)

Day 8

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 104/104
best time: 15.58
worst time: 24.98

current avg5: 16.66 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 16.66 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 18.79 (σ = 2.34)
best avg12: 18.78 (σ = 2.01)

current avg50: 19.76 (σ = 1.74)
best avg50: 19.76 (σ = 1.74)

current avg100: 19.85 (σ = 1.62)
best avg100: 19.85 (σ = 1.59)

session avg: 19.82 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 19.82



Times:


Spoiler



16.97, 18.74, 21.96, 17.82, 19.96, 18.08, 18.68, 18.32, 21.68, 19.72, 19.20, 22.12, 19.57, 23.19, 21.87, 20.73, 20.34, 22.05, 18.45, 19.93, 17.70, 21.95, 19.24, 19.77, 19.01, 19.80, 19.99, 20.60, 19.22, 18.81, 18.72, 20.89, 18.65, 21.29, 17.41, 19.47, 22.84, 23.07, 15.78, 18.07, 22.42, 19.09, 20.17, 16.53, 19.82, 21.31, 16.73, 21.21, 20.83, 18.80, 22.07, 17.59, 21.39, 21.93, 19.57, 19.87, 19.69, 21.24, 21.64, 15.58, 22.14, 19.35, 20.81, 24.98, 17.52, 21.68, 18.13, 21.11, 16.21, 21.71, 18.42, 20.22, 20.69, 20.61, 22.25, 19.43, 22.97, 18.55, 20.86, 22.66, 19.02, 21.21, 19.30, 18.84, 17.88, 17.67, 21.69, 19.04, 18.69, 20.63, 18.48, 20.75, 17.70, 21.00, 16.80, 21.17, 22.41, 21.11, 17.72, 16.65, 16.39, 16.35, 24.60, 16.94



Distribution:


Spoiler



15+: 2
16+: 9
17+: 9
18+: 16
19+: 22
20+: 13
21+: 19
22+: 10
23+: 2
24+: 2



Ok, I guess I'll include the time distribution for each day. Do full stats and graphs at the end of the full 30 days. And I'm still ahead of schedule.

104 timed + 63 untimed = 167 solves

1460 previous + 167 today = 1627 total


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 24, 2012)

I am starting today.
Quite a bad day tho. Solves in the middle were OK, but I started doing worse and worse after that. 

number of times: 127/127
best time: 11.41
worst time: 32.67

current mo3: 22.14 (σ = 9.13)
best mo3: 14.10 (σ = 2.21)

current avg5: 16.19 (σ = 1.26)
best avg5: 14.44 (σ = 1.74)

current avg12: 15.86 (σ = 1.21)
best avg12: 15.58 (σ = 1.19)

current avg50: 16.68 (σ = 1.65)
best avg50: 16.02 (σ = 1.44)

current avg100: 16.46 (σ = 1.54)
best avg100: 16.36 (σ = 1.50)

session avg: 16.49 (σ = 1.50)
session mean: 16.79
Times:


Spoiler



14.77, 14.82, 18.43, 17.21, 18.46, 16.08, 18.81, 21.00, 18.02, 16.78, 18.94, 13.04, 14.32, 15.42, 16.49, 16.59, 19.15, 14.15, 18.62, 17.50, 16.28, 18.18, 16.71, 14.65, 15.48, 14.01, 15.71, 14.15, 15.91, 18.06, 16.00, 16.23, 17.63, 16.62, 13.35, 14.06, 16.20, 16.07, 15.72, 18.28, 15.47, 15.89, 22.18, 18.22, 15.49, 15.82, 11.41, 17.68, 15.01, 12.49, 15.92, 16.17, 19.68, 19.93, 19.63, 16.98, 13.57, 17.48, 14.49, 14.84, 15.41, 17.12, 15.28, 14.80, 15.17, 16.76, 18.02, 15.24, 14.27, 18.67, 12.88, 16.70, 17.49, 17.65, 19.38, 16.96, 16.29, 17.55, 13.90, 18.10, 15.12, 15.65, 17.45, 16.85, 18.31, 16.59, 11.69, 14.60, 16.02, 32.05, 16.61, 17.90, 30.53, 15.64, 15.64, 15.98, 18.48, 16.89, 13.63, 19.59, 16.40, 20.52, 22.24, 16.70, 17.11, 16.74, 15.79, 18.61, 16.44, 14.27, 18.13, 16.40, 14.94, 17.20, 16.48, 14.50, 14.49, 15.91, 17.50, 14.94, 15.28, 17.37, 14.56, 14.83, 17.32, 16.42, 32.67


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 24, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-24
solves/total: 1778/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.98 (σ = 2.31)
best: 19.78 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 26.55 (σ = 1.64)
best: 21.17 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 12
current: 25.79 (σ = 1.94)
best: 22.40 (σ = 2.11)

avg of 50
current: 25.44 (σ = 2.16)
best: 24.06 (σ = 2.51)

avg of 100
current: 25.24 (σ = 2.28)
best: 24.52 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 1000
current: 25.11 (σ = 2.13)
best: 25.09 (σ = 2.14)

Average: 25.51 (σ = 2.29)
Mean: 25.53



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 2
17+: 3
18+: 9
19+: 21
20+: 65
21+: 96
22+: 138
23+: 209
24+: 241
25+: 239
26+: 200
27+: 187
28+: 153
29+: 118
30+: 51
31+: 16
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 25, 2012)

Day 9

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 109/109
best time: 14.73
worst time: 24.82

current avg5: 18.72 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 16.90 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 18.84 (σ = 1.40)
best avg12: 18.50 (σ = 1.48)

current avg50: 19.23 (σ = 1.53)
best avg50: 19.00 (σ = 1.82)

current avg100: 19.13 (σ = 1.68)
best avg100: 19.13 (σ = 1.68)

session avg: 19.16 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 19.21



Times:


Spoiler



20.66, 18.87, 16.79, 18.93, 19.44, 20.35, 20.72, 19.68, 19.73, 18.72, 17.85, 17.07, 20.20, 18.78, 20.71+, 17.02, 22.03, 19.68, 16.78, 21.27, 17.03, 16.87, 16.79, 17.84, 22.12, 22.10, 20.07, 18.96, 20.28, 16.53, 17.18, 22.81, 16.64, 18.02, 18.99, 20.69, 21.57, 15.67, 20.86, 16.95, 20.63, 22.15, 18.19, 17.24, 24.82, 16.31, 19.40, 21.11, 19.58, 19.10, 20.25, 17.10, 21.77, 20.82, 17.16, 16.15, 19.17, 18.05, 17.95, 19.26, 15.75, 20.25, 20.62, 20.27, 21.82, 18.30, 18.88, 19.39, 17.00, 20.10, 18.34, 16.27, 19.71, 19.65, 22.72, 23.20, 18.64, 20.12, 19.02, 18.56, 20.48, 18.46, 17.98, 20.85, 20.81, 15.26, 19.66, 18.52, 17.65, 20.74, 17.73, 23.57, 18.37, 18.66, 24.76, 21.11, 15.70, 20.12, 19.98, 17.81, 21.93, 17.31, 18.35, 14.73, 18.70, 21.63, 17.09, 19.01, 18.44



Distribution:


Spoiler



14+: 1
15+: 4
16+: 10
17+: 17
18+: 21
19+: 16
20+: 22
21+: 8
22+: 6
23+: 2
24+: 2



109 timed + 52 untimed = 161 solves

1627 previous + 161 today = 1788 total

It was a good day. I'm quite sure I got new PB Ao100 = 19.13.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 25, 2012)

Day 2
PB avg of 100. ^^ 

number of times: 400/400
best time: 10.33
worst time: 41.61

current mo3: 15.48 (σ = 1.74)
best mo3: 13.39 (σ = 0.18)

current avg5: 15.28 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 13.48 (σ = 0.17)

current avg12: 15.72 (σ = 1.14)
best avg12: 14.28 (σ = 0.74)

current avg50: 15.49 (σ = 1.37)
best avg50: 14.82 (σ = 1.34)

current avg100: 15.66 (σ = 1.41)
best avg100: 15.20 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 15.72 (σ = 1.52)
session mean: 15.90
Times:


Spoiler



15.64, 17.89, 16.56, 20.52, 19.89, 15.48, 24.22, 15.05, 15.38, 15.52, 17.59, 17.82, 17.36, 23.85, 16.72, 17.30, 18.29, 21.81, 18.34, 15.10, 18.03, 15.98, 20.63, 15.52, 12.07, 17.75, 16.18, 16.84, 14.87, 14.09, 15.89, 15.13, 14.36, 14.33, 18.85, 16.24, 17.15, 13.92, 13.84, 14.89, 14.97, 21.44, 17.63, 15.21, 17.56, 20.12, 16.85, 18.40, 14.96, 17.35, 13.19, 15.88, 16.01, 16.31, 15.19, 15.74, 16.42, 13.03, 20.74, 15.61, 16.10, 17.85, 18.66, 14.31, 20.28, 10.33, 16.90, 16.73, 14.22, 15.16, 17.56, 19.02, 17.43, 17.95, 12.58, 18.34, 18.00, 19.57, 15.14, 16.09, 14.81, 16.17, 14.88, 14.59, 14.85, 13.60, 13.29, 13.29, 18.98, 13.56, 15.35, 13.60, 15.70, 16.49, 17.62, 17.15, 13.28, 12.37, 16.91, 16.34, 17.64, 15.23, 14.95, 17.20, 15.40, 16.06, 15.71, 18.91, 14.41, 14.06, 13.59, 14.02, 19.35, 11.19, 16.86, 13.01, 17.39, 14.81, 16.97, 13.71, 13.73, 15.77, 13.50, 13.71, 16.64, 15.06, 14.87, 15.60, 13.50, 12.18, 15.00, 15.32, 14.90, 18.85, 13.39, 16.23, 15.01, 16.96, 15.62, 16.42, 14.35, 14.47, 15.29, 18.51, 18.30, 14.46, 16.70, 14.71, 13.82, 13.88, 19.08, 15.46, 14.94, 13.84, 17.21, 13.86, 15.42, 15.02, 14.62, 15.06, 14.78, 14.22, 17.33, 17.54, 14.62, 15.55, 14.90, 15.37, 12.83, 15.31, 12.36, 13.97, 15.20, 16.48, 16.05, 15.25, 14.53, 15.77, 14.07, 13.39, 16.47, 17.07, 15.63, 15.16, 15.57, 14.86, 18.28, 16.45, 17.03, 13.94, 16.31, 18.52, 16.05, 15.73, 18.49, 17.67, 17.11, 16.05, 13.51, 16.36, 16.49, 17.41, 18.11, 16.56, 16.24, 16.01, 15.66, 13.28, 16.99, 17.45, 12.91, 14.54, 17.69, 17.81, 13.40, 15.19, 13.62, 12.61, 14.67, 20.41, 16.46, 16.92, 14.15, 14.23, 31.51, 15.23, 17.07, 23.72, 17.52, 19.92, 15.11, 16.20, 16.71, 15.15, 17.40, 14.36, 15.59, 13.63, 18.59, 15.71, 16.82, 14.79, 15.79, 16.08, 14.41, 14.98, 12.43, 15.48, 19.13, 18.37, 15.01, 14.68, 16.34, 12.23, 41.61, 22.11, 12.56, 13.21, 16.29, 15.95, 12.46, 19.24, 13.48, 15.38, 17.33, 15.82, 16.28, 15.14, 14.56, 12.61, 16.16, 16.83, 14.16, 16.27, 13.69, 15.76, 14.36, 12.68, 14.14, 17.24, 13.52, 13.44, 14.60, 15.74, 13.67, 15.16, 15.38, 12.87, 14.54, 13.40, 15.88, 13.58, 14.43, 14.54, 14.78, 13.45, 13.55, 17.81, 15.10, 14.92, 13.23, 16.98, 17.28, 17.51, 18.72, 16.58, 17.92, 15.01, 15.40, 22.64, 14.18, 15.94, 14.77, 19.06, 16.68, 14.82, 16.61, 15.03, 12.81, 13.89, 15.59, 15.51, 14.81, 13.39, 17.20, 14.49, 14.73, 14.09, 15.57, 13.66, 14.98, 20.20, 14.68, 17.12, 17.23, 15.13, 16.01, 13.97, 17.42, 18.03, 13.89, 14.00, 15.40, 15.91, 16.07, 17.74, 14.30, 16.55, 18.64, 16.78, 16.29, 14.03, 16.27, 14.52, 17.89, 17.50, 16.21, 16.15, 14.08, 13.68, 14.97, 13.51, 15.69, 16.75, 18.02, 15.28, 13.87, 17.06, 20.47, 17.79, 13.63, 13.93, 15.26, 12.40, 14.02, 16.00, 13.99, 14.38, 18.42, 16.47, 15.81, 13.44, 13.73, 15.14, 17.68, 16.35, 13.30, 15.20, 15.29, 17.94, 14.93, 17.45, 16.40, 16.08, 12.00, 14.73, 15.83, 17.32, 15.27, 13.86



527/4220 solves.
Day off from school.  Looking to get a sub-15 avg of 100 this week.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 25, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-25
solves/total: 1832/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 27.35 (σ = 1.53)
best: 19.78 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 26.05 (σ = 1.41)
best: 21.17 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 12
current: 25.44 (σ = 1.79)
best: 22.40 (σ = 2.11)

avg of 50
current: 25.80 (σ = 2.05)
best: 24.06 (σ = 2.51)

avg of 100
current: 25.71 (σ = 2.09)
best: 24.52 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 1000
current: 25.14 (σ = 2.14)
best: 25.09 (σ = 2.14)

Average: 25.52 (σ = 2.28)
Mean: 25.53



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 2
17+: 3
18+: 10
19+: 21
20+: 66
21+: 99
22+: 142
23+: 215
24+: 247
25+: 245
26+: 205
27+: 197
28+: 161
29+: 122
30+: 51
31+: 16
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 26, 2012)

Day 10

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 261/261
best time: 13.87
worst time: 29.74

current avg5: 18.95 (σ = 2.33)
best avg5: 16.66 (σ = 1.36)

current avg12: 19.93 (σ = 1.73)
best avg12: 18.32 (σ = 1.89)

current avg50: 20.42 (σ = 2.18)
best avg50: 18.96 (σ = 1.75)

current avg100: 20.16 (σ = 1.90)
best avg100: 19.32 (σ = 1.73)

session avg: 19.80 (σ = 1.80)
session mean: 19.87



Times:


Spoiler



20.25, 19.31, 25.08, 21.43, 14.10, 19.65, 17.33, 18.68, 17.23, 17.64, 20.06, 18.68, 20.06, 20.06, 18.21, 20.80, 15.22, 16.69, 19.72, 21.14, 22.79, 17.21, 20.44, 21.75, 22.33, 15.98, 15.81, 17.20, 19.37, 23.27, 21.77, 17.89, 20.15, 20.12, 17.64, 20.59, 18.46, 22.19, 19.30, 20.97, 23.15, 16.39, 19.80, 21.58, 17.58, 18.25, 20.83, 19.81, 20.62, 17.55, 16.76, 19.58, 19.61, 20.50, 20.50, 22.26, 19.49, 17.28, 18.06, 21.30, 20.98, 21.57, 23.19, 23.33, 23.98, 20.59, 17.73, 20.47, 19.59, 21.50, 20.95, 22.59, 17.77, 17.57, 20.25, 19.62, 24.39, 18.95, 22.41, 21.19, 19.01, 20.99, 18.20, 20.09, 17.69, 16.76, 20.56, 19.90, 18.13, 23.12, 20.23, 21.28, 21.71, 20.83, 19.34, 19.78, 24.03, 17.64, 16.52, 21.60, 21.12, 17.80, 21.69, 19.56, 19.48, 19.43, 18.77, 17.88, 17.74, 21.98, 26.80, 17.11, 20.39, 19.82, 18.79, 20.24, 15.55, 22.05, 18.05, 15.58, 17.30, 20.93, 25.48, 14.37, 19.45, 21.95, 17.97, 22.37, 19.82, 20.45, 20.16, 17.41, 16.78, 20.24, 19.75, 21.25, 18.32, 17.86, 17.48, 25.63, 18.07, 16.75, 17.97, 16.82, 18.25, 17.97, 20.40, 20.39, 20.45, 20.57, 19.86, 19.38, 19.24, 18.93, 20.66, 17.66, 15.70, 15.94, 18.23, 24.26, 15.82, 21.34, 16.55, 19.53, 18.58, 19.48, 20.92, 21.15, 21.07, 19.54, 16.25, 17.73, 21.24, 21.48, 19.98, 21.63, 18.88, 18.84, 20.94, 19.58, 20.17, 22.42, 18.04, 17.21, 23.82, 17.74, 19.07, 19.54, 29.74, 21.10, 21.25, 17.31, 18.62, 15.81, 17.82, 17.87, 21.15, 20.91, 20.92, 22.71, 22.75, 20.68, 20.63, 19.35, 21.06, 19.28, 17.95, 19.34, 19.24, 23.65, 20.20, 17.33, 17.02, 24.72, 19.65, 17.90, 19.68, 20.95, 17.26, 19.47, 16.49, 18.55, 22.37, 20.40, 20.70, 18.81, 23.44+, 20.70, 19.82, 21.27, 24.09+, 20.52, 20.04, 20.75, 21.61, 18.11, 25.14, 22.45, 17.23, 24.26, 17.25, 23.62, 19.57, 13.87, 24.20, 25.93, 22.23, 27.81, 19.59, 19.39, 20.92, 20.17, 19.02, 23.26, 19.94, 19.72, 20.22, 15.33, 23.42, 20.37, 16.27



Distribution:


Spoiler



13+: 1
14+: 2
15+: 10
16+: 12
17+: 40
18+: 25
19+: 47
20+: 54
21+: 29
22+: 14
23+: 12
24+: 7
25+: 5
26+: 1
27+: 1
28+: 0
29+: 1



261 timed + 59 untimed = 320 solves

1788 previous + 320 today = 2108 total

I'm about halfway. Wow, I didn't think I could do this. Maybe this marathon is just the motivation I needed to do more solves each day.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 26, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-26
solves/total: 1913/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 25.71 (σ = 3.33)
best: 19.78 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 25.80 (σ = 0.84)
best: 21.17 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 12
current: 25.45 (σ = 2.16)
best: 22.40 (σ = 2.11)

avg of 50
current: 25.53 (σ = 1.89)
best: 24.06 (σ = 2.51)

avg of 100
current: 25.30 (σ = 1.98)
best: 24.52 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 1000
current: 25.18 (σ = 2.14)
best: 25.09 (σ = 2.14)

Average: 25.50 (σ = 2.27)
Mean: 25.52



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 2
17+: 3
18+: 10
19+: 22
20+: 67
21+: 104
22+: 151
23+: 223
24+: 260
25+: 260
26+: 217
27+: 201
28+: 167
29+: 127
30+: 53
31+: 16
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 27, 2012)

Day 11

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 183/183
best time: 12.78
worst time: 25.94

current avg5: 22.43 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 17.00 (σ = 0.45)

current avg12: 19.33 (σ = 2.40)
best avg12: 18.55 (σ = 1.14)

current avg50: 19.46 (σ = 1.86)
best avg50: 19.28 (σ = 1.46)

current avg100: 19.68 (σ = 1.90)
best avg100: 19.61 (σ = 1.82)

session avg: 19.89 (σ = 1.84)
session mean: 19.89



Times:


Spoiler



16.93, 18.31, 21.30, 23.66, 20.96, 18.22, 18.26, 20.86, 19.18, 20.81, 22.53, 18.35, 18.52, 23.61, 20.85, 22.00, 20.32, 22.13, 23.73, 21.83, 22.30, 18.92, 20.58, 20.77, 24.26, 18.83, 14.36, 20.10, 19.25, 22.98, 17.74, 22.90, 22.11, 19.63, 22.50, 19.44, 19.89, 20.55, 13.90, 16.97, 19.22, 20.05, 21.57, 19.13, 18.22, 20.68, 21.87, 22.33, 22.04, 21.66, 18.29, 17.94, 16.41, 18.46, 19.05, 20.01, 19.13, 21.04, 19.67, 20.12, 21.46, 19.67, 20.54, 23.81, 16.93, 19.88, 16.41, 17.99, 16.06, 22.14, 21.90, 16.91, 20.80, 22.76, 21.32, 19.32, 17.43, 25.33+, 20.18, 17.35, 18.24, 21.14, 24.79, 20.72, 20.43, 18.19, 19.73, 21.63, 22.49, 17.73, 22.51, 15.65, 21.11, 17.45, 17.00, 16.56, 18.36, 21.53, 22.93, 19.53, 23.08, 23.85, 16.72, 18.08, 17.09, 16.79, 18.16, 23.78, 20.02, 19.89, 25.94, 21.50, 22.30, 21.91, 19.95, 22.09, 20.55, 18.20, 20.89, 16.86, 17.73, 21.89, 16.13, 19.68, 20.45, 19.28, 20.29, 20.77, 18.74, 20.17, 20.89, 19.53, 20.11, 17.72, 16.82, 19.33, 19.17, 21.79, 22.18, 22.01, 18.46, 19.93, 20.51, 19.98, 16.31, 25.19, 19.34, 12.78, 19.76, 19.27, 18.79, 19.43, 19.98, 18.48, 21.44, 19.08, 17.64, 18.69, 22.68, 17.77, 18.23, 20.42, 18.13, 15.82, 24.65, 20.21, 20.20, 19.59, 18.16, 23.99, 17.61, 17.50, 18.00, 16.14, 19.74, 18.95, 16.66, 19.07, 22.17, 22.17, 24.15, 22.94, 14.97



Distribution:


Spoiler



12+: 1
13+: 1
14+: 2
15+: 2
16+: 16
17+: 15
18+: 26
19+: 33
20+: 31
21+: 18
22+: 23
23+: 8
24+: 4
25+: 3



183 timed + 96 untimed = 279 solves

2108 previous + 279 today = 2387 total


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 27, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-27
solves/total: 1947/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 16.46
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.51 (σ = 0.52)
best: 19.78 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 5
current: 26.30 (σ = 0.24)
best: 21.17 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 12
current: 24.72 (σ = 1.62)
best: 22.40 (σ = 2.11)

avg of 50
current: 24.97 (σ = 1.94)
best: 24.06 (σ = 2.51)

avg of 100
current: 25.35 (σ = 1.99)
best: 24.52 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 1000
current: 25.16 (σ = 2.14)
best: 25.09 (σ = 2.14)

Average: 25.49 (σ = 2.27)
Mean: 25.51



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44



Time Dist:


Spoiler



16+: 2
17+: 3
18+: 10
19+: 22
20+: 70
21+: 105
22+: 154
23+: 231
24+: 262
25+: 264
26+: 222
27+: 207
28+: 168
29+: 128
30+: 53
31+: 16
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 28, 2012)

Day 12

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 172/172
best time: 14.18
worst time: 28.70

current avg5: 20.14 (σ = 1.90)
best avg5: 16.75 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 19.63 (σ = 1.75)
best avg12: 17.91 (σ = 1.47)

current avg50: 19.45 (σ = 2.05)
best avg50: 19.29 (σ = 1.88)

current avg100: 19.99 (σ = 2.10)
best avg100: 19.96 (σ = 2.04)

session avg: 20.39 (σ = 2.01)
session mean: 20.46



Times:


Spoiler



23.12, 24.03, 18.81, 17.79, 18.92, 18.20, 21.62, 23.52, 19.24, 21.04, 24.47, 20.76, 20.60, 23.95, 24.75, 20.17, 18.41, 19.23, 18.22, 23.53+, 20.75, 20.72, 17.40, 20.98, 18.42, 18.95, 20.79, 21.22, 25.72, 16.29, 24.30, 20.17, 23.44, 21.00, 25.73, 19.61, 19.78, 23.92, 19.56, 20.97, 17.65, 26.06, 21.63, 21.10, 19.39, 21.04, 20.06, 18.27, 20.95, 22.01, 23.15, 25.40, 18.60, 20.12, 21.47, 20.77, 20.01, 21.54, 20.37, 20.66, 17.66, 22.96, 20.07, 22.96, 22.17, 22.14, 15.36, 22.83, 19.45, 21.59, 19.90, 20.82, 19.37, 23.53, 24.08, 23.23, 20.18, 20.06, 19.33, 23.37, 18.90, 20.65, 22.84, 19.62, 21.42, 19.90, 19.92, 18.90, 18.31, 19.09, 16.50, 28.70, 19.38, 21.67, 20.45, 21.13, 18.40, 18.15, 25.50, 20.73, 17.97, 21.53, 22.75, 18.22, 22.72, 22.02, 21.28, 18.87, 23.89, 18.87, 20.10, 16.17, 14.18, 19.05, 20.19, 23.74, 21.73, 26.13+, 18.41, 18.15, 18.11, 21.09, 19.05, 16.60, 20.95, 26.84, 16.82, 18.84, 22.56, 26.32, 16.37, 21.41, 18.82, 21.84, 21.69, 21.04, 18.97, 17.12, 18.86, 19.94, 19.44, 18.96, 15.01, 22.71, 18.12, 21.25, 19.34, 19.29, 23.12, 16.57, 17.08, 18.92, 16.61, 15.46, 20.54, 16.13, 18.87, 24.52, 19.37, 16.87, 18.16, 17.51, 22.46, 19.58, 17.81, 19.45, 20.92, 20.69, 17.08, 21.70, 27.30, 18.03



Distribution:


Spoiler



14+: 1
15+: 3
16+: 10
17+: 10
18+: 30
19+: 24
20+: 29
21+: 23
22+: 13
23+: 13
24+: 6
25+: 4
26+: 4
27+: 1
28+: 1



172 timed + 79 untimed = 251 solves

2387 previous + 251 today = 2638 total

Ugh... for awhile I thought I was getting worse. I guess today was just a bad day. Early on I had trouble even getting sub-20 times! But later when I came back in the afternoon for another session it was good again and actually I got a new PB Ao12=17.91 from that which made up for all the bad solves. I just have to get in the mode I guess.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 28, 2012)

My cube is so slow today. 

Day 5, 527+238=765 solves.
Only slow solves on day 3 and 4, as I don't count them, not going to add them.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 238/238
best time: 10.71
worst time: 43.23

current mo3: 17.33 (σ = 0.43)
best mo3: 13.39 (σ = 0.52)

current avg5: 17.33 (σ = 0.43)
best avg5: 13.41 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 16.33 (σ = 1.53)
best avg12: 14.13 (σ = 1.07)

current avg50: 15.54 (σ = 1.50)
best avg50: 15.27 (σ = 1.04)

current avg100: 15.70 (σ = 1.52)
best avg100: 15.60 (σ = 1.56)

session avg: 15.86 (σ = 1.55)
session mean: 16.16


Times


Spoiler



16.92, 16.00, 20.06, 16.41, 18.27, 17.67, 17.79, 18.57, 15.96, 16.26, 15.48, 16.26, 12.62, 18.50, 14.04, 17.12, 16.80, 25.59, 14.37, 14.83, 16.11, 17.49, 15.38, 18.21, 15.88, 13.13, 16.17, 17.04, 16.77, 15.35, 15.68, 18.60, 15.94, 12.97, 16.86, 13.90, 14.23, 20.36, 14.78, 15.56, 15.65, 13.58, 19.98, 16.85, 16.04, 17.19, 16.95, 15.06, 17.42, 15.66, 19.10, 14.40, 16.37, 15.68, 15.84, 19.85, 15.92, 15.49, 13.76, 18.33, 15.21, 16.48, 14.93, 17.72, 15.62, 13.95, 14.58, 12.66, 13.71, 19.00, 14.44, 16.45, 14.89, 14.18, 12.85, 13.58, 13.79, 12.81, 17.74, 16.60, 16.93, 15.08, 15.33, 15.22, 16.38, 16.26, 18.31, 11.85, 14.49, 15.96, 16.16, 20.94, 15.88, 16.57, 15.12, 16.45, 18.69, 15.71, 15.42, 14.45, 17.32, 12.89, 18.98, 16.14, 15.59, 14.98, 12.44, 12.92, 16.28, 15.27, 12.50, 15.90, 16.60, 13.09, 19.71, 17.75, 16.43, 14.90, 14.69, 15.27, 17.86, 12.57, 24.24, 17.81, 15.49, 18.15, 15.33, 18.00, 14.70, 14.65, 14.09, 14.41, 16.63, 21.59, 14.71, 14.62, 43.23, 14.60, 17.14, 14.78, 33.30, 15.35, 14.47, 14.92, 17.33, 15.78, 15.79, 14.68, 19.86, 12.56, 15.57, 13.35, 14.85, 15.08, 16.46, 16.74, 14.34, 15.40, 14.13, 16.24, 18.12, 10.71, 16.87, 14.47, 15.75, 18.74, 15.06, 14.32, 14.27, 16.07, 16.25, 17.57, 17.13, 15.65, 14.78, 15.32, 13.69, 28.29, 13.51, 16.85, 17.34, 16.02, 15.75, 22.87, 15.61, 14.62, 16.32, 15.92, 15.47, 13.41, 14.04, 14.49, 13.79, 14.39, 14.35, 15.34, 14.16, 15.14, 14.91, 15.92, 14.23, 14.30, 15.33, 15.38, 16.25, 13.46, 14.80, 14.11, 15.71, 14.21, 16.61, 20.70, 16.06, 20.58, 13.64, 16.88, 14.84, 14.82, 14.91, 16.51, 17.62, 15.04, 18.62, 14.08, 14.32, 21.71, 18.04, 20.36, 14.61, 13.57, 16.78, 15.43, 13.50, 17.68, 15.15, 16.84, 17.65, 17.50


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 28, 2012)

15.38=PLL U' L' U2 F2 U' B2 F L B' F' R2 D U2 F' U' R2 F2 D U L R D2 F2 L2 R' <- PB

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-28
solves/total: 2082/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 25.33 (σ = 3.51)
best: 19.61 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 5
current: 23.99 (σ = 1.23)
best: 20.81 (σ = 1.64)

avg of 12
current: 24.72 (σ = 2.26)
best: 22.40 (σ = 2.11)

avg of 50
current: 24.64 (σ = 2.17)
best: 24.06 (σ = 2.51)

avg of 100
current: 24.64 (σ = 2.29)
best: 24.40 (σ = 2.20)

avg of 1000
current: 25.08 (σ = 2.18)
best: 25.08 (σ = 2.18)

Average: 25.44 (σ = 2.27)
Mean: 25.45



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 2
17+: 3
18+: 10
19+: 27
20+: 75
21+: 115
22+: 172
23+: 249
24+: 280
25+: 283
26+: 237
27+: 217
28+: 174
29+: 135
30+: 56
31+: 16
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 29, 2012)

Day 13

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 115/115
best time: 14.14
worst time: 26.45

current avg5: 19.44 (σ = 1.30)
best avg5: 17.16 (σ = 1.46)

current avg12: 20.22 (σ = 1.79)
best avg12: 18.16 (σ = 1.18)

current avg50: 19.12 (σ = 1.35)
best avg50: 18.96 (σ = 1.31)

current avg100: 19.33 (σ = 1.44)
best avg100: 19.23 (σ = 1.53)

session avg: 19.32 (σ = 1.54)
session mean: 19.43



Times:


Spoiler



16.71, 17.93, 20.96, 17.04, 19.46, 19.34, 16.57, 17.94, 26.45, 23.42, 19.00, 18.19, 19.92, 25.94, 17.28, 20.71, 19.00, 23.43, 20.09, 19.63, 21.07, 19.38, 17.32, 19.75, 22.34, 18.63, 20.11, 17.27, 16.58, 20.39, 16.60, 17.65, 20.58, 19.84, 18.50, 16.41, 24.91, 23.60, 19.79, 18.94, 21.16, 20.90, 20.28, 18.48, 19.84, 17.92, 20.80, 19.29, 19.13, 19.66, 18.77, 18.16, 17.46, 20.46, 19.90, 16.34, 23.33, 18.94, 18.23, 22.04, 18.45, 19.50, 19.85, 18.12, 21.48, 18.88, 17.66, 18.64, 20.45, 20.14, 18.23, 18.01, 18.51, 15.78, 14.14, 18.69, 18.97, 17.01, 21.21, 19.58, 18.64, 19.92, 17.72, 18.22, 20.47, 16.62, 20.74, 20.29, 19.73, 18.59, 18.95, 20.65, 17.57, 21.75, 18.98, 16.36, 22.02, 17.81, 19.31, 16.61, 19.02, 18.24, 19.80, 23.66, 18.33, 20.74, 22.18, 18.54, 19.40, 23.90, 18.80, 21.06, 17.06, 20.94, 18.59



Distribution:


Spoiler



14+: 1
15+: 1
16+: 9
17+: 15
18+: 28
19+: 24
20+: 18
21+: 6
22+: 4
23+: 6
24+: 1
25+: 1
26+: 1



115 timed + 94 untimed = 209 solves

2638 previous + 209 today = 2847 total

Pretty good day today for me. Yay Schmidt for new PB single!


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 29, 2012)

Bad day.

Day 6, 765+103 solves = 868 solves
No goddamn improvement on avg 100, and should have done more solves because now it's dark.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 103/103
best time: 11.73
worst time: 1:22.02

current avg5: 17.19 (σ = 1.43)
best avg5: 13.76 (σ = 0.31)

current avg12: 16.05 (σ = 1.32)
best avg12: 14.58 (σ = 1.09)

current avg100: 15.87 (σ = 1.52)
best avg100: 15.81 (σ = 1.45)

session avg: 15.85 (σ = 1.44)
session mean: 16.86


Times


Spoiler



15.46, 16.64, 15.32, 15.24, 15.03, 16.93, 18.48, 13.66, 15.63, 35.53, 15.12, 16.10, 13.86, 15.58, 15.26, 17.36, 14.11, 15.56, 17.25, 14.93, 17.00, 18.84, 17.31, 14.93, 17.62, 16.13, 14.87, 17.65, 17.64, 19.86, 17.48, 16.45, 15.94, 16.28, 16.78, 17.30, 17.21, 14.61, 15.45, 14.15, 15.71, 14.19, 13.01, 14.85, 17.29, 14.32, 16.14, 14.12, 11.73, 16.13, 14.82, 16.26, 17.98, 14.29, 14.16, 13.86, 13.22, 15.64, 13.42, 14.01, 16.63, 25.17, 19.85, 13.73, 16.12, 13.92, 13.52, 15.27, 14.42, 17.18, 14.19, 17.44, 31.03, 14.25, 22.25, 13.79, 19.72, 17.35, 18.61, 16.04, 15.52, 15.02, 15.77, 15.18, 13.66, 15.60, 14.43, 15.33, 15.95, 16.66, 15.30, 15.79, 14.36, 16.93, 16.25, 14.29, 15.18, 16.12, 18.60, 13.76, 15.74, 1:22.02, 17.22


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 29, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-29
solves/total: 2182/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 25.91 (σ = 0.69)
best: 19.61 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 5
current: 25.98 (σ = 0.34)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 25.00 (σ = 1.30)
best: 22.31 (σ = 1.87)

avg of 50
current: 24.59 (σ = 1.98)
best: 23.85 (σ = 2.04)

avg of 100
current: 24.32 (σ = 2.13)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.98 (σ = 2.16)
best: 24.97 (σ = 2.17)

Average: 25.39 (σ = 2.27)
Mean: 25.40



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 2
17+: 3
18+: 10
19+: 35
20+: 77
21+: 126
22+: 180
23+: 267
24+: 291
25+: 295
26+: 252
27+: 225
28+: 178
29+: 137
30+: 56
31+: 17
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 30, 2012)

Day 14

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 63/63
best time: 16.09
worst time: 27.71

current avg5: 19.26 (σ = 1.65)
best avg5: 17.30 (σ = 1.21)

current avg12: 18.99 (σ = 1.17)
best avg12: 18.09 (σ = 0.95)

current avg50: 19.75 (σ = 1.71)
best avg50: 19.75 (σ = 1.71)

session avg: 19.91 (σ = 1.82)
session mean: 19.99



Times:


Spoiler



19.18, 19.99, 16.45, 19.73, 22.84, 23.53, 22.98, 16.09, 20.36, 22.23, 18.06, 24.21, 20.80, 21.57, 19.37, 20.86, 27.71, 22.19, 18.44, 19.75, 22.22, 18.57, 23.13, 18.94, 23.59, 20.55, 18.88, 17.97, 17.91, 21.55, 21.33, 19.59, 23.36, 23.25, 21.59, 19.41, 23.58, 21.33, 18.05, 21.85, 16.10, 19.52, 16.51, 18.69, 16.71, 18.41, 17.77, 18.12, 19.00, 19.56, 18.45, 17.72, 19.54, 18.85, 19.18, 18.29, 20.68, 17.85, 20.87, 16.18, 19.34, 21.25, 17.58



Distribution:


Spoiler



16+: 6
17+: 6
18+: 12
19+: 13
20+: 6
21+: 7
22+: 5
23+: 6
24+: 1
25+: 0
26+: 0
27+: 1



63 timed, 132 untimed = 195 solves

2847 previous + 195 today = 3042 total

Didn't spend much time in front of the computer so most of the solves were untimed.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a stackmat and printed scrambles for solving away from the computer. It takes some time to write it into the computer. No hidden text this time


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 30, 2012)

PB avg of 100, and first sub-15 avg. 
I said I will get it at the end of the week. 

868+208=1072 solves.
number of times: 208/208
best time: 11.72
worst time: 1:31.16

current avg5: 14.99 (σ = 1.82)
best avg5: 13.53 (σ = 1.66)

current avg12: 14.84 (σ = 1.26)
best avg12: 14.12 (σ = 1.01)

current avg50: 15.11 (σ = 1.81)
best avg50: 14.65 (σ = 1.02)

current avg100: 14.99 (σ = 1.45)
best avg100: 14.92 (σ = 1.35)

session avg: 15.28 (σ = 1.52)
session mean: 15.84

times


Spoiler



12.71, 18.54, 15.44, 11.89, 12.44, 15.40, 16.25, 14.07, 14.91, 15.11, 14.06, 1:31.16, 13.53, 15.69, 17.91, 14.23, 16.66, 13.81, 14.34, 16.35, 16.08, 16.42, 13.35, 31.35, 14.34, 12.75, 23.29, 15.79, 13.18, 15.88, 16.22, 14.73, 16.40, 16.47, 14.24, 16.24, 15.48, 13.92, 19.95, 13.47, 19.04, 15.60, 15.49, 17.82, 13.65, 18.34, 15.68, 16.83, 17.91, 16.11, 18.23, 17.10, 13.45, 17.29, 13.64, 15.37, 12.52, 15.81, 14.52, 14.92, 18.04, 13.81, 16.89, 19.27, 15.26, 15.56, 14.54, 15.26, 14.08, 11.72, 17.89, 15.40, 13.90, 14.92, 17.25, 16.96, 16.39, 15.31, 18.26, 13.24, 16.59, 16.04, 15.48, 16.85, 15.44, 19.84, 12.00, 15.56, 21.82, 14.48, 15.62, 13.58, 15.89, 16.29, 20.41, 15.70, 14.59, 16.13, 14.92, 14.75, 14.21, 14.92, 13.43, 13.04, 14.60, 14.38, 14.91, 14.82, 14.68, 12.94, 13.49, 15.18, 17.57, 14.98, 20.23, 13.74, 13.35, 15.88, 14.50, 15.70, 14.70, 14.29, 16.29, 14.95, 16.05, 13.28, 13.03, 15.55, 16.08, 14.68, 12.36, 13.72, 18.16, 11.82, 15.51, 16.94, 15.05, 14.87, 13.25, 13.03, 13.32, 14.31, 16.32, 13.77, 13.63, 17.51, 14.32, 17.37, 16.98, 13.75, 16.50, 15.06, 15.10, 14.62, 14.10, 15.71, 17.44, 14.73, 14.54, 15.12, 13.88, 14.37, 13.32, 12.40, 14.16, 14.14, 17.26, 11.93, 15.45, 17.40, 13.93, 13.25, 15.54, 15.17, 16.09, 24.00, 15.32, 16.00, 24.21, 21.59, 15.58, 21.59, 15.15, 15.32, 13.75, 19.34, 12.66, 14.79, 13.62, 15.98, 14.92, 14.35, 13.49, 15.53, 12.74, 13.02, 14.08, 16.14, 15.68, 15.92, 13.48, 13.62, 14.52, 12.99, 14.27, 13.64, 19.38, 17.06


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 30, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> I have a stackmat and printed scrambles for solving away from the computer. It takes some time to write it into the computer. No hidden text this time



Ok, away from a timer is what I mean. But I don't have a stackmat anyway...


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 30, 2012)

/\ Then just count the seconds in your head while solving.

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-30
solves/total: 2404/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 22.81 (σ = 4.33)
best: 19.61 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 5
current: 23.46 (σ = 2.28)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 23.81 (σ = 1.90)
best: 22.31 (σ = 1.87)

avg of 50
current: 24.79 (σ = 2.66)
best: 23.80 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 24.42 (σ = 2.60)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.87 (σ = 2.24)
best: 24.86 (σ = 2.22)

Average: 25.32 (σ = 2.29)
Mean: 25.33



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 2
17+: 3
18+: 18
19+: 38
20+: 95
21+: 138
22+: 205
23+: 301
24+: 314
25+: 320
26+: 275
27+: 241
28+: 194
29+: 153
30+: 58
31+: 18
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6



Last day tomorrow=1815.5 solves to go.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 1, 2012)

Day 15

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 38/38
best time: 15.25
worst time: 21.95

current avg5: 18.12 (σ = 1.29)
best avg5: 17.24 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 19.16 (σ = 1.17)
best avg12: 17.70 (σ = 0.96)

session avg: 18.74 (σ = 1.22)
session mean: 18.71



Times:


Spoiler



19.28, 21.33, 19.25, 17.85, 18.72, 16.36, 17.50, 15.41, 18.08, 18.37, 16.43, 17.72, 19.77, 19.24, 16.75, 19.19, 19.16, 19.06, 20.00, 19.16, 17.97, 18.95, 19.77, 21.95, 19.51, 16.53, 17.91, 19.48, 20.57, 19.54, 19.73, 19.76, 20.90, 19.33, 15.25, 18.25, 20.27, 16.77



Distribution:


Spoiler



15+: 2
16+: 5
17+: 5
18+: 5
19+: 15
20+: 4
21+: 2



38 timed + 74 untimed = 112 solves

3042 previous + 112 = 3154 total

Ooh, seemed like a good day except I could not get in many timed solves. New PB Ao12 again! Interesting distribution. Actually I got my PB Ao12 and then had to make dinner and afterwards came back and got a whole bunch of 19.xx solves.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 1, 2012)

Day 31  I only timed 22 solves today compared to the 222 timed solves of yesterday.
Solves/total: 2426/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.75 (σ = 2.63)
best: 19.61 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 5
current: 26.37 (σ = 2.18)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 25.39 (σ = 2.39)
best: 22.31 (σ = 1.87)

avg of 50
current: 24.79 (σ = 2.52)
best: 23.80 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 24.69 (σ = 2.55)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.89 (σ = 2.25)
best: 24.86 (σ = 2.22)

Average: 25.32 (σ = 2.29)
Mean: 25.33



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 2
17+: 3
18+: 18
19+: 38
20+: 95
21+: 140
22+: 206
23+: 303
24+: 318
25+: 323
26+: 278
27+: 243
28+: 197
29+: 155
30+: 58
31+: 18
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6



Extra:


Spoiler



2404 solves
29 PLL skips (1/83, prob. is 1/72)
12 OLL skips (1/201, prob. is 1/216)
0 LL skips (0/2404, prob. is 1/15552)
in the first 30 days


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 1, 2012)

Day 8 1072+115=1187 
Can't decide if this is good. Started raging on last solves, so stopped on 115.
number of times: 115/115
best time: 11.72
worst time: 49.16

current avg5: 16.53 (σ = 0.87)
best avg5: 13.70 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 16.46 (σ = 1.38)
best avg12: 14.37 (σ = 0.93)

current avg100: 15.55 (σ = 1.39)
best avg100: 15.36 (σ = 1.32)

session avg: 15.46 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 16.12

times:


Spoiler



14.49, 12.91, 14.96, 17.61, 16.87, 14.95, 11.72, 15.00, 14.32, 13.69, 17.27, 16.07, 13.68, 14.93, 15.37, 17.10, 20.27, 15.50, 17.22, 15.75, 15.90, 16.34, 15.44, 14.88, 15.10, 13.99, 14.93, 12.88, 16.24, 15.59, 16.37, 13.92, 14.20, 22.04, 16.67, 15.07, 14.50, 15.34, 13.78, 13.76, 49.16, 16.62, 16.66, 14.54, 16.21, 13.09, 14.80, 14.43, 14.18, 15.90, 14.49, 14.18, 12.88, 15.74, 13.54, 13.37, 17.61, 14.09, 16.66, 14.66, 17.05, 14.36, 15.06, 16.47, 15.46, 15.37, 18.12, 14.08, 17.08, 16.29, 14.97, 16.23, 14.13, 14.29, 19.42, 28.39, 18.01, 14.50, 13.53, 14.86, 16.21, 15.04, 14.31, 13.35, 15.70, 13.58, 13.58, 18.19, 19.41, 15.61, 14.02, 14.79, 16.64, 14.68, 15.99, 17.21, 15.60, 16.63, 14.33, 13.23, 15.79, 14.94, 14.51, 45.35, 15.17, 14.23, 18.67, 15.14, 16.73, 17.58, 13.66, 15.53, 17.13, 16.92, 17.47



Fun fact, best singles for last 3 averages - 11.73, 11.72, 11.72


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 2, 2012)

Day 16

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 185/185
best time: 14.91
worst time: 29.65

current avg5: 20.74 (σ = 2.85)
best avg5: 16.97 (σ = 1.45)

current avg12: 19.74 (σ = 1.74)
best avg12: 18.48 (σ = 1.57)

current avg50: 20.43 (σ = 1.70)
best avg50: 19.00 (σ = 1.66)

current avg100: 19.97 (σ = 1.69)
best avg100: 19.25 (σ = 1.62)

session avg: 19.66 (σ = 1.61)
session mean: 19.76



Times:


Spoiler



19.81, 18.00, 22.23, 19.90, 17.08, 20.16, 20.69, 16.87, 17.69, 21.62, 18.23, 21.68, 16.86, 19.13, 21.56, 22.85, 16.70, 19.08, 17.46, 20.11, 19.35, 16.21, 17.16, 20.17, 19.66, 18.78, 20.65, 16.53, 21.23, 19.28, 18.80, 19.03, 15.52, 20.73, 19.52, 14.91, 21.42, 19.48, 18.61, 16.63, 17.15, 24.81, 21.88, 18.68, 18.09, 20.58, 16.59, 18.15, 23.15, 17.79, 18.57, 16.97, 22.07, 20.40, 18.65, 19.31, 17.07, 19.45, 16.16, 21.18, 20.10, 20.77, 22.43, 19.84, 19.96, 17.91, 20.93, 23.07, 21.27, 20.76, 15.39, 16.98, 19.77, 22.94, 20.14, 22.07, 21.38, 17.57, 19.22, 21.59, 18.67, 18.20, 19.15, 18.97, 18.89, 21.33, 24.60, 19.30, 17.53, 19.43, 21.24, 22.08, 18.58, 17.16, 17.68, 18.19, 17.35, 18.56, 18.89, 19.16+, 19.06, 19.92, 20.78, 19.58, 18.56, 15.73, 19.82, 16.63, 15.60, 19.87, 19.99, 19.46, 20.95, 19.42, 21.99, 20.64, 20.13, 21.01, 18.02, 15.21, 19.81, 19.04, 17.87, 21.51, 19.35, 18.92, 19.90, 21.27, 17.55, 19.81, 17.72, 21.81, 17.30, 24.96, 29.65, 23.43, 21.65, 21.12, 17.54, 23.59, 18.20, 22.10+, 20.79, 19.79, 18.89, 19.71, 20.53, 19.05, 20.38, 17.95, 20.85, 19.80, 19.38, 18.54, 19.53, 24.52, 19.62, 21.54, 23.44, 19.66, 19.30, 20.29, 20.10, 20.13, 21.21, 23.35, 19.20, 27.64, 19.92, 24.53, 23.27, 18.40, 20.42, 18.05, 19.25, 20.82, 19.51, 18.78, 20.48, 18.30, 23.92, 18.40, 19.90, 25.29, 17.61



Distribution:


Spoiler



14+: 1
15+: 5
16+: 11
17+: 20
18+: 29
19+: 47
20+: 27
21+: 21
22+: 8
23+: 8
24+: 5
25+: 1
26+: 0
27+: 1
28+: 0
29+: 1



185 timed + 35 untimed = 220 solves

3154 previous + 220 today = 3374 total

It was kind of bad in the last third of the solves...


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 2, 2012)

Day 32
Solves/total: 2528/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 27.82 (σ = 3.39)
best: 19.61 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 5
current: 27.87 (σ = 1.28)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 26.14 (σ = 2.28)
best: 22.31 (σ = 1.87)

avg of 50
current: 25.27 (σ = 2.48)
best: 23.80 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 25.21 (σ = 2.60)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.96 (σ = 2.27)
best: 24.86 (σ = 2.22)

Average: 25.32 (σ = 2.30)
Mean: 25.32



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 2
17+: 4
18+: 20
19+: 41
20+: 99
21+: 146
22+: 213
23+: 317
24+: 331
25+: 333
26+: 289
27+: 248
28+: 213
29+: 161
30+: 60
31+: 20
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 3, 2012)

Day 17

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 140/140
best time: 14.31
worst time: 32.53

current avg5: 20.80 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 16.52 (σ = 1.34)

current avg12: 19.73 (σ = 1.69)
best avg12: 19.21 (σ = 2.57)

current avg50: 20.32 (σ = 1.96)
best avg50: 20.07 (σ = 1.61)

current avg100: 20.30 (σ = 2.07)
best avg100: 20.27 (σ = 2.06)

session avg: 20.48 (σ = 2.01)
session mean: 20.60



Times:


Spoiler



23.14+, 18.69, 22.61, 22.34, 22.07, 18.72, 19.55, 23.26, 20.85, 18.90, 20.02, 26.84+, 21.39, 19.32, 23.33, 19.92, 20.30, 20.36, 23.41, 24.79, 23.20, 19.70, 22.17, 21.27, 25.37, 18.76, 18.36, 17.92, 21.73, 18.15, 21.57, 20.46, 19.10, 26.78, 19.00, 17.64, 19.43, 21.44+, 19.47, 19.90, 21.08, 16.57, 19.07, 21.21, 15.46, 26.69, 19.49, 21.30, 18.28, 20.64, 23.38, 20.25, 19.81, 18.95, 19.24, 21.20, 23.37, 20.80, 19.71, 22.14, 18.11, 20.64, 19.41, 21.12, 18.47, 21.03, 19.23, 24.66, 20.38, 18.84, 18.19, 21.98, 17.90, 17.88, 26.22, 19.11, 21.01, 18.67, 19.60, 18.54, 20.17, 23.42, 25.95, 17.29, 20.72, 26.00, 23.11, 14.31, 18.01, 16.13, 18.79, 15.42, 19.61, 20.37, 22.60, 21.41, 22.02, 19.86, 25.50, 19.20, 17.84, 18.67, 18.57, 19.42, 21.95, 26.50+, 18.26, 20.22, 18.81, 21.42, 20.05, 18.40, 26.22, 32.53, 20.67, 16.82, 19.83, 18.69, 19.90, 20.86, 22.74, 16.73, 20.41, 21.19, 26.03, 22.90, 19.41, 21.71, 20.06, 17.86, 21.82, 19.68, 22.52, 17.28, 17.21, 20.50, 20.89, 21.04, 21.00, 16.82



Distribution:


Spoiler



14+: 1
15+: 2
16+: 5
17+: 9
18+: 22
19+: 26
20+: 21
21+: 21
22+: 10
23+: 9
24+: 2
25+: 3
26+: 8
27+: 0
28+: 0
29+: 0
30+: 0
31+: 0
32+: 1



140 timed + 32 untimed = 172 solves

3374 previous + 172 today = 3546 total

Blech... I'm getting worse.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 3, 2012)

Day 10
1187+46=1233

number of times: 46/46
best time: 12.79
worst time: 19.86

current avg5: 17.16 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 13.49 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: 15.56 (σ = 1.29)
best avg12: 14.16 (σ = 0.88)

session avg: 15.16 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 15.28

15.18, 12.93, 14.63, 15.38, 14.44, 12.85, 12.83, 14.33, 13.28, 15.71, 14.21, 14.34, 16.29, 15.66, 12.79, 16.48, 19.03, 15.05, 16.05, 15.77, 13.37, 16.37, 14.18, 14.45, 17.04, 15.45, 17.65, 14.55, 19.31, 14.19, 13.25, 16.62, 13.53, 16.41, 14.72, 15.24, 14.45, 15.92, 13.88, 14.86, 13.88, 19.86, 15.07, 18.01, 16.18, 17.28

Solved all day, about 500-550 untimed solves. Let's see the results on friday. ^^


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 3, 2012)

Day 33
Solves/total: 2588/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 23.10 (σ = 2.24)
best: 19.61 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 5
current: 23.89 (σ = 1.22)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 25.24 (σ = 1.91)
best: 22.31 (σ = 1.87)

avg of 50
current: 24.77 (σ = 1.96)
best: 23.80 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 24.94 (σ = 2.27)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.92 (σ = 2.26)
best: 24.86 (σ = 2.22)

Average: 25.30 (σ = 2.30)
Mean: 25.31



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 2
17+: 4
18+: 21
19+: 41
20+: 102
21+: 150
22+: 218
23+: 327
24+: 338
25+: 346
26+: 295
27+: 252
28+: 217
29+: 162
30+: 62
31+: 20
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Day 18

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 128/128
best time: 14.74
worst time: 28.19

current avg5: 19.40 (σ = 1.27)
best avg5: 17.01 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 18.93 (σ = 1.89)
best avg12: 17.50 (σ = 0.89)

current avg50: 19.09 (σ = 1.67)
best avg50: 18.77 (σ = 1.57)

current avg100: 19.45 (σ = 1.96)
best avg100: 19.33 (σ = 1.97)

session avg: 19.47 (σ = 1.87)
session mean: 19.55



Times:


Spoiler



20.90, 19.58, 21.45, 19.13, 20.77, 22.48, 21.46, 20.99, 22.15, 18.49, 19.75, 21.69, 19.66, 15.62, 17.52, 22.43, 17.34, 18.87, 19.21, 18.17, 17.89, 21.18, 24.97, 18.82, 16.99, 18.55, 17.52, 15.71, 23.37+, 18.79, 28.19, 19.74, 18.35, 20.55, 18.55, 14.92, 19.61, 18.94, 19.20, 23.57, 18.11, 19.14, 20.81, 19.50, 23.34, 20.87, 16.29, 22.30+, 17.34, 17.80, 20.28, 23.96, 17.72, 18.69, 22.92, 25.65, 22.69, 18.77, 17.19, 24.70, 18.63, 20.02, 16.54, 23.47, 23.07, 19.78, 17.77, 22.85, 17.86, 19.94, 18.66, 17.22, 16.19, 17.51, 19.06, 17.35, 19.91, 18.87, 17.31, 16.78, 17.75, 15.00, 16.94, 19.50, 20.53, 17.56, 21.50, 21.30, 15.73, 17.53, 21.06, 18.32, 18.97, 18.95, 21.87, 17.91, 21.50, 24.00, 18.78, 19.76, 17.98, 16.99, 16.57, 17.68, 20.46, 21.90, 23.13, 19.81, 19.57, 20.60, 16.99, 20.28, 19.46, 18.51, 19.58, 20.26, 14.74, 15.79, 18.30, 18.24, 20.02, 23.87, 18.77, 20.86, 18.66, 22.67, 18.67, 17.36



Distribution:


Spoiler



14+: 2
15+: 5
16+: 9
17+: 21
18+: 25
19+: 20
20+: 15
21+: 10
22+: 8
23+: 8
24+: 3
25+: 1
26+: 0
27+: 0
28+: 1



128 timed + 145 untimed = 273 solves

3546 previous + 273 today = 3819 total

Pretty good today with new PB Ao12. I think practicing some untimed slow solves and warming up with untimed solves helped. 400.5 solves to go... will probably take me 2-3 days. Good, in time to break for Thanksgiving and then I think I'll come back with 2x2 after the long weekend.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 4, 2012)

Day 34
Solves/total: 2653/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.16 (σ = 3.61)
best: 19.61 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 5
current: 27.19 (σ = 0.60)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 25.77 (σ = 2.20)
best: 22.31 (σ = 1.87)

avg of 50
current: 24.91 (σ = 2.20)
best: 23.80 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 24.89 (σ = 2.10)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.91 (σ = 2.25)
best: 24.86 (σ = 2.22)

Average: 25.30 (σ = 2.29)
Mean: 25.30



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 2
17+: 4
18+: 21
19+: 42
20+: 103
21+: 153
22+: 229
23+: 336
24+: 348
25+: 355
26+: 298
27+: 260
28+: 221
29+: 167
30+: 63
31+: 20
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 5, 2012)

Day 19

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 127/127
best time: 15.04
worst time: 24.39

current avg5: 18.58 (σ = 1.75)
best avg5: 17.14 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 18.29 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 17.84 (σ = 1.07)

current avg50: 18.91 (σ = 1.68)
best avg50: 18.91 (σ = 1.68)

current avg100: 19.04 (σ = 1.76)
best avg100: 18.98 (σ = 1.80)

session avg: 19.04 (σ = 1.66)
session mean: 19.10



Times:


Spoiler



20.35, 16.43, 20.41, 20.63, 19.13, 21.29, 17.97, 20.93, 20.40, 19.53, 17.98, 15.94, 16.94, 17.58, 16.89, 19.26, 19.89, 21.33, 20.30, 20.57, 20.67, 19.16, 20.55, 17.74, 20.64, 16.67, 16.17, 18.94, 19.70, 18.32, 19.11, 16.32, 22.99, 19.33, 19.99, 15.27, 17.33, 19.67, 18.08, 24.39, 16.91, 20.01, 20.25, 17.14, 22.98, 17.91, 18.89, 18.43, 18.78, 22.35, 19.20, 21.08, 15.04, 18.33, 22.20, 22.00, 20.69, 20.94, 17.16, 15.42, 18.28, 20.38, 18.94, 17.33, 16.63, 20.85, 18.29, 22.19, 20.49, 15.55, 18.89, 19.40, 16.34, 19.76, 19.26, 17.41, 23.24, 20.37, 17.03, 18.83, 16.29, 20.10, 23.88, 21.66, 22.45, 19.64, 19.55, 20.16, 21.74, 24.12, 17.27, 17.16, 18.07, 18.52, 17.85, 22.76, 16.14, 18.88, 19.51, 18.37, 20.26, 20.75, 17.24, 21.14, 17.45, 16.27, 18.07, 17.63, 17.57, 23.82, 19.19, 17.54, 18.09, 17.25, 19.58, 17.99, 16.27, 21.26+, 17.69, 17.57, 19.64, 17.48, 15.71, 16.88, 20.38, 20.50, 18.48



Distribution:


Spoiler



15+: 6
16+: 14
17+: 24
18+: 19
19+: 20
20+: 24
21+: 7
22+: 8
23+: 3
24+: 2



127 timed + 90 untimed = 217 solves

3819 previous + 217 today = 4036 total

Today was a really really good day. Doing those slow and relaxed untimed solves every once in awhile and for warming up before timing myself was really helpful. New PB Ao100 = 18.98!


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 5, 2012)

Day 35
Solves/total: 2682/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 24.49 (σ = 1.36)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 24.43 (σ = 1.25)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 23.41 (σ = 2.58)
best: 22.31 (σ = 1.87)

avg of 50
current: 24.53 (σ = 2.81)
best: 23.80 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 24.67 (σ = 2.41)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.88 (σ = 2.29)
best: 24.86 (σ = 2.22)

Average: 25.28 (σ = 2.30)
Mean: 25.29



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44, 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43, 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05



TIme Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 2
17+: 6
18+: 21
19+: 45
20+: 105
21+: 156
22+: 230
23+: 340
24+: 351
25+: 359
26+: 299
27+: 262
28+: 222
29+: 170
30+: 63
31+: 20
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 6, 2012)

Day 20

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 54/54
best time: 12.05
worst time: 26.99

current avg5: 19.41 (σ = 0.42)
best avg5: 17.37 (σ = 0.73)

current avg12: 18.80 (σ = 1.55)
best avg12: 17.77 (σ = 2.29)

current avg50: 19.10 (σ = 1.55)
best avg50: 19.07 (σ = 1.57)

session avg: 19.14 (σ = 1.56)
session mean: 19.06



Times:


Spoiler



18.43, 17.52, 21.53, 20.55, 18.06, 16.84, 18.21, 18.36, 12.05, 17.07, 20.53, 18.35, 17.29, 19.11, 20.98, 19.77, 12.17, 19.09, 18.64, 21.76, 21.88, 22.33+, 21.33, 18.39, 18.10, 22.21, 17.84, 19.11, 21.12, 18.16, 20.23, 26.99, 17.77, 20.27, 19.23, 18.52, 18.83, 20.49, 19.94, 17.84, 16.07, 21.59, 18.60, 18.80, 14.89, 20.02, 16.49, 19.77, 20.40, 19.08, 15.68, 21.70, 19.28, 19.88



Distribution:


Spoiler



12+: 2
13+: 0
14+: 1
15+: 1
16+: 3
17+: 6
18+: 13
19+: 10
20+: 8
21+: 7
22+: 2
23+: 0
24+: 0
25+: 0
26+: 1



54 timed + 48 untimed = 102 solves

4036 previous + 102 today = 4138 total

Medium today but with two 12.xx solves!!! I'll definitely make it to the goal tomorrow.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Day 12
number of times: 148/148
best time: 11.57
worst time: 37.75

current avg5: 14.44 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 13.47 (σ = 0.07)

current avg12: 15.43 (σ = 1.87)
best avg12: 14.18 (σ = 0.80)

current avg50: 15.83 (σ = 1.98)
best avg50: 14.86 (σ = 1.10)

current avg100: 15.73 (σ = 1.84)
best avg100: 15.30 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 15.47 (σ = 1.61)
session mean: 15.91

Times


Spoiler



15.31, 12.46, 15.58, 11.83, 15.56, 18.87, 16.78, 14.99, 18.19, 12.25, 17.91, 15.90, 15.02, 15.43, 14.18, 15.55, 15.25, 14.85, 12.95, 14.68, 23.79, 13.31, 14.32, 15.71, 15.50, 14.14, 15.35, 14.74, 13.43, 13.43, 13.55, 13.98, 13.06, 15.70, 14.10, 14.49, 16.24, 14.24, 15.15, 14.85, 14.44, 16.93, 18.83, 16.18, 15.36, 15.48, 11.61, 15.49, 14.10, 16.57, 13.76, 15.06, 14.04, 13.21, 16.14, 16.20, 14.04, 18.50, 18.00, 15.30, 13.23, 12.64, 17.41, 16.75, 17.57, 16.28, 13.80, 14.55, 15.69, 14.69, 19.41, 23.21, 18.55, 17.15, 13.94, 14.24, 15.48, 15.63, 15.58, 15.13, 16.51, 14.45, 34.95, 14.86, 15.03, 14.23, 14.44, 14.81, 17.33, 17.42, 15.95, 14.46, 14.01, 15.06, 20.59, 16.56, 13.34, 13.23, 16.52, 13.60, 14.73, 16.11, 15.37, 15.20, 37.75, 18.95, 13.87, 20.57, 18.13, 15.12, 19.64, 15.21, 17.40, 14.46, 16.20, 16.99, 27.61, 14.58, 13.29, 15.19, 13.92, 11.57, 15.66, 25.90, 16.21, 14.96, 16.34, 14.42, 15.51, 14.25, 13.74, 14.96, 19.17, 16.40, 12.47, 14.19, 17.24, 21.22, 15.26, 12.74, 17.92, 15.34, 13.38, 13.25, 18.56, 14.09, 14.36, 14.88



Day 13

number of times: 333/334
best time: 10.51
worst time: 57.00

current avg5: 16.58 (σ = 3.34)
best avg5: 13.01 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 15.92 (σ = 1.86)
best avg12: 13.51 (σ = 0.87)

current avg100: 15.19 (σ = 1.53)
best avg100: 14.59 (σ = 1.10)

session avg: 15.07 (σ = 1.32)
session mean: 15.42

Times


Spoiler



16.51, 15.73, 15.48, 16.18, 13.44, 16.52, 14.76, 17.65, 17.00, 14.63, 14.54, 14.99, 20.15, 16.04, 16.60, 13.80, 16.07, 14.83, 14.27, 16.27, 16.64, 15.87, 16.98, 17.49, 13.54, 15.86, 15.44, 14.97, 16.51, 17.22, 15.67, 14.64, 16.56, 14.27, 13.76, 14.82, 13.87, 17.08, 15.58, 15.53, 16.92, 13.40, 17.33, 15.20, 16.93, 16.30, 13.47, 14.17, 14.57, 15.33, 16.13, 13.43, 13.82, 16.85, 14.76, 17.40, 14.96, 18.91, 15.62, 16.79, 16.15, 12.13, 12.26, 15.55, 15.05, 14.46, 14.85, 15.78, 14.50, 15.18, 15.10, 15.30, 33.97, 10.51, 17.02, 14.74, 15.13, 15.46, 13.73, 14.08, 15.09, 12.26, 13.01, 13.78, 13.65, 15.16, 16.02, 16.91, 16.16, 14.34, 12.94, 14.55, 17.26, 14.22, 13.21, 14.23, 16.26, 16.24, 15.63, 14.72, 13.35, 15.34, 18.25, 16.06, 15.43, 30.44, 15.81, 15.48, 12.49, 14.90, 14.01, 15.62, 13.94, 15.07, 13.26, 16.59, 15.39, 18.81, 13.89, 14.41, 15.71, 14.84, 11.72, 15.21, 11.44, 14.56, 15.67, 14.57, 12.60, 15.07, 15.34, 13.29, 14.10, 15.96, 14.24, 14.30, 11.90, 13.20, 13.74, 15.41, 13.34, 13.13, 12.55, 11.64, 13.86, 14.84, 14.67, 14.52, 13.32, 16.39, 16.01, 13.56, 15.71, 14.82, 16.47, 13.73, 12.70, 15.87, 13.72, 16.51, 12.81, 15.10, 12.61, 13.11, 14.41, 14.66, 14.51, 18.08, 14.85, 15.41, 14.77, 13.38, 14.91, 15.04, 15.04, 14.94, 14.40, 14.58, 16.21, 14.91, 17.34, 17.42, 14.13, 12.50, 15.42, 20.15, 16.57, 12.74, 11.09, 19.84, 15.03, 16.47, 15.25, 17.52, 16.64, 14.65, 15.50, 13.22, 16.14, 16.13, 14.59, 15.53, 14.45, 14.43, 14.38, 12.30, 13.52, 15.80, 21.00, 14.69, 13.67, 13.27, 15.98, 17.42, 13.62, 14.64, 12.38, 14.67, 18.39, 12.62, 14.35, 13.31, 13.78, 15.39, 13.99, 14.33, DNF(29.72), 16.14, 15.70, 18.35, 32.00, 13.06, 13.92, 15.32, 17.46, 15.13, 21.18, 12.43, 18.35, 13.09, 12.20, 16.42, 13.84, 14.63, 14.86, 14.97, 15.72, 17.57, 14.40, 16.26, 16.51, 12.53, 12.29, 13.62, 13.56, 17.70, 15.94, 13.97, 16.83, 15.03, 18.57, 15.55, 13.73, 17.44, 14.71, 15.19, 15.12, 16.35, 13.82, 14.77, 15.32, 17.47, 18.59, 14.21, 13.97, 14.91, 15.26, 12.53, 30.66, 17.40, 13.99, 13.96, 18.08, 13.64, 12.98, 13.43, 16.07, 14.08, 12.44, 13.47, 15.37, 17.64, 13.79, 14.72, 14.35, 14.91, 14.11, 14.16, 22.52, 14.85, 15.75, 15.69, 25.90, 15.01, 13.52, 16.68, 15.32, 14.31, 14.53, 14.78, 11.08, 15.72, 14.76, 13.14, 13.00, 15.81, 15.98, 15.47, 15.30, 13.46, 14.61, 14.74, 17.04, 14.15, 16.61, 15.07, 15.40, 14.80, 16.44, 13.49, 20.40, 15.10, 14.23, 57.00


All PB's today.
1718 timed cubes done.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 6, 2012)

Day 36
Solves/total: 2819/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.19 (σ = 1.65)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 25.91 (σ = 1.41)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 25.78 (σ = 2.07)
best: 22.31 (σ = 1.87)

avg of 50
current: 24.56 (σ = 2.60)
best: 23.74 (σ = 2.17)

avg of 100
current: 24.40 (σ = 2.32)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.75 (σ = 2.30)
best: 24.75 (σ = 2.30)

Average: 25.25 (σ = 2.31)
Mean: 25.25



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 3
17+: 7
18+: 23
19+: 49
20+: 111
21+: 167
22+: 247
23+: 359
24+: 369
25+: 372
26+: 315
27+: 275
28+: 230
29+: 174
30+: 67
31+: 20
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 7, 2012)

Day 21 MARATHON COMPLETED!!! 4219.5 solves done!

71 timed + 10 untimed = 81 solves... + 0.5 solve (Cross + 3 F2L pairs (9.77))
4138 previous + 81.5 today = 4219.5 total

Interesting stats:


Spoiler



(These stats do not include the 0.5 solve of 9.77.)
Number of timed solves: 2787
Number of untimed solves: 1432
Best time: 10.78
Worst time: 32.53
Mean: 19.99
Best Ao5: 16.32
Best Ao12: 17.50
Best Ao50: 18.39
Best Ao100: 18.81
Best Ao1000: 19.55
Most solves in one day: 320



Distribution:


Spoiler



10+: 1
11+: 0
12+: 3
13+: 4
14+: 26
15+: 67
16+: 160
17+: 305
18+: 433
19+: 515
20+: 431
21+: 319
22+: 208
23+: 129
24+: 80
25+: 50
26+: 31
27+: 7
28+: 9
29+: 8
30+: 0
31+: 0
32+: 1



Couldn't get the graph to upload. At least I know I had a bit of improvement. Anyway, I'll come back with 2x2 because I've hardly done 2x2 at all. I only got my first 2x2 about a month ago or something like that.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 7, 2012)

Well done! I will update page 1 when I get on a computer.


----------



## erikoui (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm in!

Day 1: solves 100/100
best 19.40
worst 33.35
ao5 20.58


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 7, 2012)

Page 1 updated! Congratulation, sneaklyfox

Day 37
Solves/total: 2944/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 23.25 (σ = 1.68)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 23.89 (σ = 1.16)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 24.71 (σ = 1.18)
best: 22.31 (σ = 1.87)

avg of 50
current: 24.82 (σ = 2.20)
best: 23.74 (σ = 2.17)

avg of 100
current: 24.80 (σ = 2.15)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.71 (σ = 2.31)
best: 24.70 (σ = 2.31)

Average: 25.23 (σ = 2.30)
Mean: 25.23



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 3
17+: 7
18+: 24
19+: 50
20+: 120
21+: 172
22+: 259
23+: 383
24+: 381
25+: 391
26+: 333
27+: 283
28+: 239
29+: 177
30+: 71
31+: 20
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## erikoui (Oct 8, 2012)

Day 2 complete
cubes 200/4219.5
Best: 16.66
worst: 37.39
mo3 19.62 (sub20!)
ao5 21.03
ao12 22.67
average 24.49
PLL skips 7
OLL skips 2

___all the pll skips I didn't get in the past 5 months, I got them today___


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 8, 2012)

Day 38
Solves/total: 2994/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 25.78 (σ = 3.54)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 23.65 (σ = 0.97)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 24.39 (σ = 2.16)
best: 22.31 (σ = 1.87)

avg of 50
current: 24.46 (σ = 1.84)
best: 23.74 (σ = 2.17)

avg of 100
current: 24.65 (σ = 2.07)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.68 (σ = 2.30)
best: 24.68 (σ = 2.30)

Average: 25.21 (σ = 2.29)
Mean: 25.22



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 3
17+: 7
18+: 24
19+: 50
20+: 121
21+: 175
22+: 269
23+: 394
24+: 389
25+: 395
26+: 338
27+: 287
28+: 241
29+: 179
30+: 71
31+: 20
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 8, 2012)

Day 15
number of times: 45/45
best time: 12.50
worst time: 37.64

current avg5: 15.81 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 13.08 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 15.82 (σ = 0.77)
best avg12: 14.18 (σ = 0.90)

session avg: 14.94 (σ = 1.34)
session mean: 15.46

Times


Spoiler



14.57, 12.74, 13.62, 12.74, 16.95, 12.88, 19.53, 18.14, 12.58, 13.61, 15.08, 16.52, 16.18, 12.50, 16.03, 14.03, 37.64, 13.43, 15.34, 14.09, 13.57, 14.15, 14.32, 13.02, 13.79, 14.00, 15.13, 14.34, 15.70, 17.68, 14.39, 14.99, 13.26, 16.33, 16.71, 13.48, 17.59, 15.45, 14.64, 16.55, 14.62, 16.50, 15.48, 16.21, 15.73



1718+45=1763 timed cubes done.
Must do more, just busy with sub-2 5x5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 9, 2012)

Back with 2x2!

Note: Before this, I've only solved 2x2 less than 100 times and not many timed solves. I only received my first 2x2 puzzle (WitTwo) several weeks ago but haven't really practiced it seriously...

Day 1

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 136/136
best time: 4.10
worst time: 16.61

current avg5: 9.34 (σ = 0.23)
best avg5: 6.41 (σ = 1.75)

current avg12: 9.01 (σ = 1.78)
best avg12: 7.02 (σ = 0.96)

current avg50: 8.01 (σ = 1.57)
best avg50: 7.62 (σ = 1.46)

current avg100: 8.53 (σ = 1.82)
best avg100: 8.52 (σ = 1.72)

session avg: 8.79 (σ = 1.89)
session mean: 8.89



Times:


Spoiler



15.18, 11.96, 8.15, 8.88, 7.55, 8.94, 15.33, 5.32, 8.74, 8.91, 11.06, 12.97, 16.61, 10.98, 7.76, 9.00, 10.60, 9.82, 15.29, 6.05, 8.02, 9.56, 6.41, 7.48, 4.15, 10.75, 8.57, 9.73, 13.03, 6.62, 10.36, 8.09, 9.00, 9.66, 9.40, 9.27, 9.09, 10.53, 13.05+, 10.23, 11.24, 8.28, 10.81, 8.90, 13.25, 8.25, 5.14, 9.22, 9.36, 13.34, 6.86, 7.76, 10.54, 11.14, 7.18, 7.05, 8.58, 10.91, 10.38, 8.81, 8.75, 12.20, 7.79, 13.67, 8.66, 9.40, 9.04, 8.84, 8.66, 8.76, 5.70, 11.37, 9.11, 12.87, 8.65, 7.85, 7.70, 5.52, 4.55, 6.65, 11.01, 8.02, 4.10, 7.43, 8.38, 6.75, 8.14, 11.47, 6.54, 7.57, 10.04, 7.24, 5.95, 9.66, 8.76, 5.60, 6.27, 6.44, 7.62, 13.01, 9.04, 7.71, 4.88, 7.12, 9.73, 10.85, 8.00, 6.82, 4.91, 7.72, 5.59, 7.50, 6.38, 6.53, 8.13, 5.62, 9.17, 7.86, 12.15, 7.48, 9.69, 9.04, 6.08, 6.34, 15.39, 8.20, 7.57, 8.36, 7.44, 9.23, 7.72, 9.57, 9.32, 9.12, 13.56, 4.42



First Ao12: 10.23
Last Ao12: 9.01

Since I haven't done many timed solves on 2x2, these must be my current PBs. We'll see where I get by the end of the marathon.
Best Ao12: 7.02
Best Ao5: 6.41
Best Single: 4.10

136 solves


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 9, 2012)

Day 39
Solves/total: 3050/3050

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 24.36 (σ = 2.70)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 24.44 (σ = 0.44)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 24.17 (σ = 2.11)
best: 22.31 (σ = 1.87)

avg of 50
current: 25.07 (σ = 2.46)
best: 23.74 (σ = 2.17)

avg of 100
current: 24.75 (σ = 2.29)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.73 (σ = 2.32)
best: 24.67 (σ = 2.32)

Average: 25.21 (σ = 2.30)
Mean: 25.21



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 4
17+: 7
18+: 25
19+: 51
20+: 123
21+: 179
22+: 275
23+: 402
24+: 399
25+: 399
26+: 341
27+: 291
28+: 245
29+: 186
30+: 72
31+: 20
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 10, 2012)

Day 2 (2x2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 273/273
best time: 3.44
worst time: 23.54

current avg5: 7.05 (σ = 1.81)
best avg5: 4.73 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 6.85 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: 6.07 (σ = 1.02)

current avg50: 6.69 (σ = 1.37)
best avg50: 6.50 (σ = 1.05)

current avg100: 6.82 (σ = 1.17)
best avg100: 6.72 (σ = 1.19)

session avg: 7.36 (σ = 1.29)
session mean: 7.48



Times:


Spoiler



11.86, 8.05, 7.40, 7.24, 9.47, 6.33, 5.91, 7.66, 10.20, 6.73, 6.20, 7.60, 6.39, 8.56, 9.18, 6.44, 8.95, 6.74, 6.47, 4.96, 9.60, 8.02, 6.62, 16.38, 7.02, 5.88, 7.44, 6.72, 7.89, 8.49, 7.87, 8.03, 9.87, 9.02, 9.62, 9.66, 6.54, 6.65, 6.83, 7.97, 7.11, 10.41, 7.29, 6.91, 7.93, 9.12, 6.44, 7.38, 8.59, 7.90, 5.52, 8.69, 11.25, 4.86, 9.65, 7.10, 9.01, 5.35, 7.52, 8.21, 8.50, 6.61, 7.22, 8.12, 7.32, 6.61, 6.02, 6.78, 7.79, 8.75, 6.49, 7.02, 7.83, 10.17, 12.52, 9.14, 8.75, 7.37, 8.41, 8.23, 5.49, 7.72, 9.18, 9.65, 9.45, 10.45, 6.63, 9.81, 7.68, 7.50, 7.30, 6.78, 8.21, 7.60, 8.94, 6.64, 6.07, 10.93, 9.26, 12.22, 10.04, 6.45, 7.55, 5.34, 8.24, 5.62, 6.99, 10.47, 6.84, 23.54, 8.35, 6.44, 7.49, 5.79, 6.61, 6.91, 5.10, 5.12, 7.87, 7.09, 10.16, 9.20, 6.45, 8.39, 7.31, 5.84, 9.23, 8.05, 7.00, 7.92, 14.29, 5.14, 7.21+, 9.48, 7.96, 8.50, 8.74, 6.93, 7.08, 7.66, 5.76, 8.14, 6.51, 6.00, 6.05, 7.46, 3.46, 7.46, 6.99, 8.36, 5.97, 7.63, 11.11, 6.72, 10.35, 9.32, 7.45, 6.81, 7.96, 5.59, 6.14, 5.56, 6.17, 6.78, 6.48, 9.64, 7.94, 4.49, 7.74, 5.35, 4.34, 3.57, 12.21, 8.24, 6.99, 12.55+, 7.38, 8.66, 5.59, 5.76, 6.48, 7.56, 8.48, 6.69, 7.81, 5.70, 8.96, 6.50, 6.51, 6.14, 6.43, 6.89, 5.31, 8.20, 7.93, 4.40, 7.40, 7.41, 9.61, 7.24, 7.35, 7.19, 5.56, 6.05, 5.97, 5.99, 5.61, 6.73, 7.26, 7.66, 7.41, 7.13, 7.44, 7.27, 7.79, 6.87, 6.83, 5.84, 4.41, 9.12, 6.45, 4.97, 6.01, 11.69, 6.07, 6.85, 4.17, 3.65, 8.31, 7.17, 5.53, 6.49, 8.66, 5.61, 9.58, 6.75, 9.32, 4.48, 6.72, 4.53, 7.22, 6.12, 7.24, 5.93, 5.34, 5.78, 6.50, 6.73, 7.30, 7.17, 3.81, 5.32, 11.21, 6.37, 6.27, 3.92, 6.73, 9.27+, 8.52, 6.84+, 7.11, 6.59, 7.08, 7.49, 3.44, 6.91, 8.44, 5.90, 10.80, 5.70, 9.11, 6.34, 4.90



136 previous + 273 today = 409 total

New PBs across the board! 1/5/12=3.44/4.73/6.07


----------



## erikoui (Oct 10, 2012)

Day 3:
cubes 300/4219.5
all untimed solves... No computer available!
1 pll skip this time
same averages obviously


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Day 17.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 123/123
best time: 11.96
worst time: 38.49

current avg5: 14.24 (σ = 1.18)
best avg5: 13.06 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 14.44 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 13.97 (σ = 1.06)

current avg100: 15.39 (σ = 1.69)
best avg100: 15.38 (σ = 1.69)

session avg: 15.44 (σ = 1.56)
session mean: 15.84



Spoiler



15.94, 17.12, 15.01, 14.85, 15.93, 16.91, 16.85, 14.36, 15.94, 16.16, 16.85, 14.94, 13.87, 14.84, 14.17, 19.07, 13.23, 16.72, 16.02, 23.67, 14.93, 14.72, 15.47, 16.10, 14.65, 14.85, 20.37, 14.60, 13.97, 15.12, 27.95, 15.90, 16.56, 14.76, 13.11, 15.64, 16.45, 12.98, 14.82, 14.28, 16.59, 15.80, 15.38, 16.79, 12.77, 15.53, 14.03, 16.57, 14.32, 13.39, 13.25, 13.74, 13.95, 17.58, 14.42, 19.41, 14.77, 14.24, 14.19, 14.14, 15.58, 15.01, 14.01, 16.20, 13.93, 14.43, 17.39, 13.50, 15.62, 19.56, 14.09, 17.24, 16.26, 14.87, 19.38, 16.50, 14.04, 26.05, 18.25, 16.31, 15.83, 14.74, 14.82, 16.19, 19.07, 20.42, 13.62, 18.62, 13.07, 19.28, 15.66, 15.58, 13.39, 12.97, 14.84, 11.96, 13.73, 12.48, 15.10, 17.32, 13.26, 15.01, 13.36, 15.75, 18.24, 17.15, 17.09, 16.13, 19.33, 16.87, 13.40, 15.38, 14.10, 14.09, 15.28, 38.49, 13.78, 13.52, 12.36, 13.08, 14.20, 15.49, 15.43


Falling back really hard and lost yesterdays stats. Must solve more.
1763+123=1886 timed cubes.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 10, 2012)

Day 40
Solves/total: 3107/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 27.57 (σ = 3.58)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 27.28 (σ = 3.30)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 25.70 (σ = 3.04)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.96)

avg of 50
current: 24.06 (σ = 2.73)
best: 23.74 (σ = 2.17)

avg of 100
current: 24.67 (σ = 2.73)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.73 (σ = 2.34)
best: 24.67 (σ = 2.32)

Average: 25.19 (σ = 2.31)
Mean: 25.19



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 5
17+: 8
18+: 27
19+: 53
20+: 126
21+: 183
22+: 281
23+: 413
24+: 407
25+: 400
26+: 347
27+: 294
28+: 245
29+: 192
30+: 75
31+: 20
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 11, 2012)

Day 3 (2x2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 99/99
best time: 4.65
worst time: 20.63

current avg5: 9.79 (σ = 0.48)
best avg5: 6.17 (σ = 0.10)

current avg12: 9.57 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 6.97 (σ = 1.36)

current avg50: 8.39 (σ = 1.66)
best avg50: 7.45 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 7.95 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 8.15



Times:


Spoiler



6.20, 10.91+, 9.15, 5.24, 5.20, 9.14, 10.82+, 8.66, 6.20, 7.79, 7.10, 6.49, 6.83, 8.73, 9.61, 7.57+, 7.44, 5.17, 9.33+, 7.84, 6.29, 5.80, 6.72, 7.40, 7.22, 8.03, 20.63, 7.95, 6.74, 9.01, 5.44, 7.09, 9.67, 5.87, 11.02, 7.06, 5.62, 7.32, 10.44, 7.03, 6.39, 7.74, 7.42, 8.63, 7.11, 6.04, 4.78, 7.18, 6.64, 11.31, 7.84, 6.60, 6.92, 6.28, 13.12, 8.94, 7.06, 6.70, 8.02, 10.28, 8.68, 9.62, 10.15, 9.87, 5.42, 7.65, 7.45, 6.83, 10.53, 9.15, 7.72, 9.19, 9.69, 6.95, 17.61, 7.79, 6.26, 6.18, 6.07, 5.81, 10.30, 9.12, 9.43, 4.65, 6.50, 5.66, 6.88, 11.48, 5.76, 8.32, 8.57, 8.17, 11.60, 10.39, 10.34, 7.82, 11.76, 9.57, 9.45



409 previous + 99 today = 508 total

Btw, this is with Ortega. And my fingertricks aren't optimal yet nor is recognition. But thinking of learning SS, CLL, EG in some order...


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 11, 2012)

Day 41
Solves/total: 3180/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 24.31 (σ = 1.11)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 25.05 (σ = 0.31)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 24.38 (σ = 1.55)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.96)

avg of 50
current: 24.41 (σ = 1.95)
best: 23.74 (σ = 2.17)

avg of 100
current: 24.15 (σ = 2.42)
best: 24.08 (σ = 2.56)

avg of 1000
current: 24.71 (σ = 2.35)
best: 24.67 (σ = 2.32)

Average: 25.18 (σ = 2.31)
Mean: 25.17



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 22.62[PLL], 29.99, 28.66, 22.57, 28.78, 29.98, 28.08, 23.72, 19.32, 25.22, 21.91, 26.24[PLL], 26.56, 20.02, 23.03[PLL], 23.41, 23.31, 23.96, 24.93, 18.43, 22.69, 22.68, 22.80, 29.06, 21.86, 24.59, 25.80, 23.38, 22.00, 26.47, 25.11, 23.68, 21.18, 25.30, 23.61, 22.00, 22.18, 27.65, 17.03, 25.47, 23.86, 25.41, 22.09, 18.47, 26.09, 27.53, 24.47[PLL], 25.06, 29.84, 23.25, 22.21, 28.56, 28.43, 25.94, 23.21, 22.68, 22.08, 25.08, 25.43, 20.52, 26.94, 23.97, 23.41, 21.75, 24.21, 22.81, 23.19, 28.72, 28.05, 25.27, 24.69, 23.06, 25.18



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 5
17+: 9
18+: 29
19+: 54
20+: 128
21+: 187
22+: 294
23+: 428
24+: 412
25+: 412
26+: 352
27+: 296
28+: 252
29+: 196
30+: 75
31+: 20
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 12, 2012)

Day 4

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 75/75
best time: 3.20
worst time: 18.21

current avg5: 7.71 (σ = 0.80)
best avg5: 6.64 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 7.75 (σ = 0.71)
best avg12: 7.35 (σ = 1.39)

current avg50: 8.04 (σ = 1.48)
best avg50: 8.02 (σ = 1.54)

session avg: 8.14 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 8.29



Times:


Spoiler



4.99, 9.67, 10.20, 7.90, 3.20, 6.48, 7.36, 12.51, 8.73, 7.16, 5.71, 5.91, 13.29, 6.84, 7.38, 8.40, 10.56, 12.00, 7.21, 11.07, 8.33, 7.89, 7.82, 9.49, 7.81, 6.12, 8.22, 6.51, 10.19, 7.88, 6.12, 8.00, 11.41, 8.24, 6.04, 7.59, 7.55, 6.86, 8.55, 9.55, 8.73, 18.21, 5.25, 9.84, 6.72, 8.72, 5.84, 8.21, 7.53, 11.79, 6.52, 10.41, 4.83, 6.17, 8.14, 7.41, 7.43, 5.85, 8.75, 9.80, 10.96, 12.31, 8.51, 7.70, 15.06+, 8.18, 7.07, 7.38, 6.90, 8.16, 7.13, 9.01, 7.37, 8.62, 4.28



508 previous + 75 today = 583 total

Busy reading up and watching videos on CLL and stuff like that. Didn't practice very seriously most of the time. Trying out some stuff with first layer and experimenting with different algs and fingertricks.

New PB Single = 3.20!


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 12, 2012)

Day 42
Solves/total: 3188/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.51 (σ = 2.76)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 27.22 (σ = 1.83)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 26.86 (σ = 2.10)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.96)

avg of 50
current: 25.38 (σ = 2.90)
best: 23.74 (σ = 2.17)

avg of 100
current: 25.17 (σ = 2.84)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.78 (σ = 2.40)
best: 24.67 (σ = 2.32)

Average: 25.20 (σ = 2.32)
Mean: 25.20



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 5
17+: 8
18+: 28
19+: 57
20+: 129
21+: 186
22+: 288
23+: 423
24+: 420
25+: 409
26+: 352
27+: 299
28+: 249
29+: 203
30+: 80
31+: 21
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 13, 2012)

Day 5

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 159/159
best time: 3.07
worst time: 22.12

current avg5: 6.42 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 5.35 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 6.43 (σ = 0.37)
best avg12: 6.04 (σ = 0.57)

current avg50: 7.03 (σ = 1.34)
best avg50: 7.01 (σ = 1.34)

current avg100: 7.40 (σ = 1.50)
best avg100: 7.39 (σ = 1.50)

session avg: 7.47 (σ = 1.50)
session mean: 7.65



Times:


Spoiler



9.20, 10.49, 8.19, 3.37, 5.76, 8.97, 7.97, 6.49, 6.86, 6.59, 6.81, 7.06, 6.34, 6.34, 7.04, 8.59, 5.42, 6.40, 8.09, 8.73, 12.16, 6.33, 14.44, 7.19, 7.80, 7.59, 11.82, 7.79, 8.04, 8.99, 6.30, 9.76, 9.71, 9.01, 9.15, 6.09, 5.94, 7.76, 12.70, 10.60, 5.38, 9.81, 5.82, 5.17, 5.58, 5.36, 9.64, 7.65, 8.30, 7.54, 7.53, 6.60, 6.12, 6.24, 9.10, 6.43, 5.77, 6.55, 7.05, 11.26, 9.67, 6.29, 6.60, 12.67, 8.24, 7.22, 8.94, 5.82, 3.07, 5.47, 8.46, 5.89, 6.36, 8.09, 8.21, 7.39, 22.12, 8.71, 7.97, 7.14, 8.67, 6.96, 5.80, 6.76, 6.99, 6.84, 7.10, 6.29, 6.14, 8.10, 12.17, 7.41, 3.90, 11.47, 9.52, 8.38, 7.77, 7.33, 6.91, 6.72, 13.28, 7.52, 6.05, 7.90, 9.61, 8.31, 7.67, 6.63, 6.59, 6.71, 10.44, 5.98, 6.62, 5.23, 7.88, 11.80, 11.71, 6.17, 8.34, 9.11, 6.79, 7.31, 6.60, 6.77, 7.53, 6.33, 6.40, 8.08, 6.83, 12.76+, 10.97, 5.31, 7.53, 6.18, 7.39, 10.77, 6.70, 5.86, 5.31, 7.23, 8.10, 8.86, 5.18, 4.79, 4.95, 6.59, 5.91, 6.34, 6.25, 6.33, 6.50, 6.49, 7.29, 5.84, 6.58, 6.50, 6.18, 5.63, 7.48



583 previous + 159 today = 742 total

New PB single = 3.07
New PB Ao12 = 6.04

Decided to learn CLL first (before EG or others maybe later). Learned about 6 CLL cases but probably won't use them much in actual solves. I want to be at least sub-6 with Ortega first.


----------



## erikoui (Oct 13, 2012)

Day 6
solves:450(+100 untimed)/4219.5 
only 50 solves behind schedule!
stats:


Spoiler



Best:12.63

Worst:37.39

Mo3:17.94

Ao5:19.97

Ao12:21.56

Mo100:23.43


Lol this marathon has made me 2 seconds faster in six days! 
Going for sub20 Ao12!


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 13, 2012)

Day 20
stats: (hide)
number of times: 441/442
best time: 11.08
worst time: 32.24

current avg5: 16.60 (σ = 1.91)
best avg5: 13.07 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 16.26 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 13.88 (σ = 0.82)

current avg100: 15.52 (σ = 1.55)
best avg100: 14.70 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 15.34 (σ = 1.51)
session mean: 15.52

Times


Spoiler



15.08, 14.87, 14.82, 17.46, 14.32, 16.52, 13.79, 16.00, 18.82, 13.07, 14.49, 17.08, 13.74, 14.74, 15.51, 16.26, 18.98, 15.48, 15.18, 20.17, 16.93, 17.17, 14.80, 15.78, 15.23, 15.57, 13.74, 14.61, 14.97, 14.09, 12.99, 13.86, 13.55, 13.14, 14.21, 14.50, 17.12, 15.77, 15.66, 15.37, 21.73, 15.67, 13.91, 14.60, 14.79, 14.42, 17.12, 15.68, 17.57, 12.99, 19.01, 15.31, 15.66, 15.22, 12.08, 15.41, 21.21, 17.73, 15.17, 13.58, 15.06, 16.26, 27.54, 14.02, 20.23, 15.28, 15.24, 18.25, 15.54, 16.27, 14.82, 14.83, 18.97, 17.53, 17.75, 14.84, 16.34, 13.94, 13.57, 14.37, 15.42, 16.31, 20.88, 17.93, 22.14, 13.35, 17.77, 14.80, 13.93, 14.71, 15.14, 13.61, 12.94, 12.43, 16.06, 14.05, 14.04, 14.96, 15.28, 16.40, 15.12, 14.11, 16.90, 13.13, 16.37, 13.65, 15.22, 15.07, 11.36, 16.98, 12.80, 19.57, 20.76, 14.07, 14.91, 11.96, 14.74, 14.35, 14.57, 12.29, 15.23, 14.31, 14.48, 16.42, 14.74, 15.25, 13.42, 16.27, 17.84, 16.58, 13.01, 13.01, 15.47, 15.60, 16.07, 14.94, 13.80, 21.44, 14.62, 14.10, 16.61, 13.91, 15.00, 13.76, 16.85, 14.29, 13.61, 15.92, 13.73, 18.46, 15.62, 15.72, 14.08, 14.73, 13.56, 13.59, 12.52, 18.01, 14.14, 14.73, 15.49, 18.18, 13.80, 15.86, 17.60, 12.53, 16.21, 15.00, 12.21, 16.31, 15.11, 14.61, 15.11, 15.92, 16.70, 16.70, 16.36, 15.43, 14.95, 14.50, 14.17, 13.28, 14.67, 15.33, 15.74, 15.26, 15.29, 14.59, 18.48, 21.08, 13.50, 13.87, 16.46, 15.09, 15.48, 16.41, 28.11, 16.65, 11.28, 17.34, 12.59, 13.29, 13.62, 13.74, 17.73, 17.27, 14.35, 13.57, 12.84, 15.06, 15.33, 22.05, 17.51, 16.85, 16.92, 14.55, 19.12, 13.77, 17.34, 15.89, 15.56, 13.52, 13.18, 11.13, 14.05, 17.17, 21.15, 14.60, 14.08, 14.54, 15.12, 22.59, 24.09, 15.50, 13.57, 15.47, 15.87, 13.08, 12.49, 15.78, 13.69, 17.24, 15.26, 12.94, 14.61, 16.53, 14.25, 13.31, 14.52, 12.71, 20.40, 14.35, 15.04, 15.75, 14.56, 14.07, 14.79, 14.99, 14.62, 16.99, 17.46, 18.52, 18.75, 20.31, 16.18, 16.11, 16.34, 17.10, 16.91, 18.02, 14.38, 20.19, 15.57, 16.73, 15.95, 18.09, 17.97, 18.55, 15.13, 16.25, 14.97, 17.75, 13.14, 15.08, 13.96, 16.38, 14.66, 11.90, 12.89, 15.58, 13.15, 14.77, 18.76, 15.85, 13.93, 14.36, 13.82, 13.67, 15.74, 14.33, 13.16, 12.72, 13.48, 13.27, 15.94, 13.39, 14.69, 13.23, 18.48, 15.17, 15.35, 15.09, 11.72, 12.82, 15.82, 16.31, 15.68, 14.16, 15.56, 15.85, 14.77, 13.80, 13.51, 12.32, 16.02, 13.37, 11.72, 16.80, 12.71, 13.69, 14.65, 14.92, 16.32, 14.00, 17.91, 15.39, 13.70, 13.40, 17.98, 15.61, 14.11, 17.09, 12.80, 15.56, 14.65, 12.58, 13.96, 14.83, 15.51, 16.38, 15.78, 15.31, 14.92, 16.55, 11.86, 14.84, 15.64, 12.77, 12.22, 17.13, 14.17, 14.96, 14.92, 14.82, 14.61, 15.53, 15.49, DNF(17.18), 15.30, 21.29, 14.32, 14.18, 14.25, 16.25, 15.82, 12.18, 15.80, 16.06, 15.67, 32.24, 14.84, 13.89, 14.05, 15.58, 11.43, 14.51, 12.87, 18.60, 19.55, 14.62, 14.49, 14.36, 14.45, 15.37, 14.09, 21.29, 16.32, 19.37, 16.43, 17.20, 15.87, 18.48, 16.96, 16.45, 16.07, 15.60, 14.75, 17.27, 17.54, 15.30, 15.64, 22.77, 15.73, 12.30, 16.20, 15.61, 14.95, 17.46, 15.62, 16.05, 14.00, 11.23, 16.73, 15.21, 15.92, 14.46, 15.43, 14.46, 17.87, 11.08, 17.79, 16.28, 15.02, 18.76, 12.94, 16.36, 14.57, 14.04, 17.36, 14.43, 19.06+, 18.01


2321 timed solves done.
Need to work on endurance.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 13, 2012)

Day 43
Solves/total: 3238/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 22.71 (σ = 0.24)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 23.24 (σ = 0.68)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 24.14 (σ = 1.18)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.96)

avg of 50
current: 24.70 (σ = 2.01)
best: 23.74 (σ = 2.17)

avg of 100
current: 25.01 (σ = 2.54)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.75 (σ = 2.39)
best: 24.67 (σ = 2.32)

Average: 25.19 (σ = 2.32)
Mean: 25.19



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65, 26.34, 26.16, 28.27, 29.56, 29.16, 24.55, 29.31, 26.81, 23.81, 26.71, 23.97, 24.61, 19.56, 26.34, 25.02, 23.66, 25.43, 22.58, 23.06, 24.50, 26.05, 25.88, 26.38, 21.00, 26.72, 27.86, 22.80, 23.44, 16.65, 27.53, 19.59, 20.09, 25.34, 28.63, 22.16, 24.46, 22.96, 21.80, 25.83, 23.05, 24.31, 28.19, 25.77, 23.33, 23.91, 24.02, 25.46, 22.44, 22.84, 22.86



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 6
17+: 8
18+: 28
19+: 59
20+: 130
21+: 188
22+: 295
23+: 431
24+: 426
25+: 416
26+: 360
27+: 301
28+: 252
29+: 206
30+: 80
31+: 21
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 14, 2012)

Day 6 (2x2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 82/82
best time: 2.58
worst time: 14.63

current avg5: 7.26 (σ = 2.00)
best avg5: 5.55 (σ = 1.51)

current avg12: 8.31 (σ = 1.92)
best avg12: 6.35 (σ = 1.42)

current avg50: 7.43 (σ = 1.43)
best avg50: 7.07 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 7.25 (σ = 1.38)
session mean: 7.36



Times:


Spoiler



7.18, 3.92, 4.21, 5.27, 9.26, 9.38, 5.33, 7.04, 6.38, 7.36, 5.85, 5.63, 8.18, 11.43, 7.69, 5.78, 8.21, 6.53, 6.39, 7.57, 6.68, 6.66, 6.57, 12.30, 7.13, 6.71, 10.16, 7.00, 8.00, 5.70, 5.65, 5.59, 9.06, 6.16, 6.56, 7.60, 4.66, 9.46, 7.49, 6.64, 5.82, 9.43, 5.82, 7.44, 8.72, 7.28, 10.44, 7.37, 7.70, 6.39, 6.31, 6.91, 7.79, 2.58, 7.20, 3.68, 6.90, 6.59, 7.71, 6.04, 6.82, 10.04, 6.64, 6.32, 14.63, 6.17, 5.15, 7.40, 9.77, 6.16, 10.58, 7.53, 9.19, 13.10+, 9.11, 7.81, 5.91, 6.50, 5.66, 11.24, 9.52, 5.75



742 previous + 82 today = 824 total

New PB single = 2.58!


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 14, 2012)

number of times: 176/176
best time: 12.24
worst time: 53.62

current avg5: 15.25 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 13.26 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 15.94 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 14.48 (σ = 1.00)

current avg100: 15.53 (σ = 1.55)
best avg100: 15.45 (σ = 1.52)

session avg: 15.80 (σ = 1.79)
session mean: 16.39




Spoiler



15.76, 17.18, 15.70, 17.13, 13.56, 47.24, 17.45, 15.41, 15.53, 15.64, 14.24, 17.27, 17.55, 31.43, 12.57, 16.67, 13.41, 17.38, 21.40, 14.93, 15.35, 19.27, 15.13, 16.18, 13.52, 15.63, 14.52, 17.44, 18.33, 15.39, 14.89, 14.18, 16.75, 14.96, 21.95, 16.52, 17.63, 14.56, 14.92, 15.18, 18.74, 20.10, 15.56, 18.11, 13.71, 20.44, 15.86, 15.91, 16.81, 13.70, 14.93, 17.61, 12.24, 14.72, 14.89, 14.57, 14.97, 53.62, 15.71, 14.37, 14.00, 14.04, 12.65, 15.76, 18.89, 21.84, 15.37, 19.10, 18.57, 15.71, 12.82, 24.06, 15.63, 14.34, 12.29, 15.11, 15.79, 17.17, 15.26, 19.60, 13.04, 14.00, 12.74, 12.75, 15.06, 16.40, 15.67, 19.10, 15.83, 14.43, 14.29, 17.36, 14.42, 14.38, 13.90, 15.19, 15.67, 13.50, 17.36, 14.81, 17.42, 18.25, 22.26, 14.94, 14.81, 17.15, 14.91, 27.24, 14.46, 16.01, 16.16, 18.88, 12.89, 14.38, 17.04, 12.84, 14.86, 13.37, 16.85, 14.72, 14.97, 15.14, 13.82, 14.48, 13.49, 14.09, 16.76, 13.21, 13.94, 15.96, 22.30, 16.49, 14.16, 16.30, 14.87, 15.70, 16.41, 19.11, 13.53, 16.56, 13.78, 16.08, 18.04, 14.13, 18.53, 14.68, 14.03, 12.51, 16.94, 14.72, 15.65, 15.22, 14.24, 13.51, 12.62, 16.42, 24.58, 15.20, 14.21, 16.91, 18.33, 16.72, 15.97, 13.83, 15.95, 15.03, 15.98, 17.05, 15.61, 17.19, 16.82, 15.93, 13.02, 14.72, 15.09, 20.64



wat.

2321+176=2497 about 400 off now.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 14, 2012)

Day 44
Solves/total: 3300/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 25.33 (σ = 1.59)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 25.33 (σ = 1.59)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 24.51 (σ = 2.65)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.96)

avg of 50
current: 24.46 (σ = 2.52)
best: 23.52 (σ = 1.90)

avg of 100
current: 24.23 (σ = 2.27)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.75 (σ = 2.40)
best: 24.67 (σ = 2.32)

Average: 25.18 (σ = 2.32)
Mean: 25.17



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65, 26.34, 26.16, 28.27, 29.56, 29.16, 24.55, 29.31, 26.81, 23.81, 26.71, 23.97, 24.61, 19.56, 26.34, 25.02, 23.66, 25.43, 22.58, 23.06, 24.50, 26.05, 25.88, 26.38, 21.00, 26.72, 27.86, 22.80, 23.44, 16.65, 27.53, 19.59, 20.09, 25.34, 28.63, 22.16, 24.46, 22.96, 21.80, 25.83, 23.05, 24.31, 28.19, 25.77, 23.33, 23.91, 24.02, 25.46, 22.44, 22.84, 22.86, 25.90, 28.80, 23.90, 21.84, 20.34, 22.28, 21.15, 25.96, 23.40, 22.66, 27.08, 24.03, 23.83, 20.78, 21.00, 24.22, 29.52, 20.93, 21.52, 22.81, 24.52, 24.69, 24.47, 22.58, 19.18, 23.28, 21.72, 25.19, 20.72, 29.91, 22.18, 23.59, 27.09, 27.83, 24.77, 29.03, 24.02, 25.09, 26.55, 28.00, 23.44, 24.47, 29.03, 21.15, 25.96, 26.36, 26.69, 29.93, 24.27, 20.02, 26.96, 26.52, 21.21, 19.78, 29.61, 20.86, 22.77, 28.33, 22.47, 23.50, 26.28, 26.22



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 6
17+: 8
18+: 28
19+: 61
20+: 136
21+: 195
22+: 302
23+: 438
24+: 435
25+: 421
26+: 367
27+: 304
28+: 255
29+: 212
30+: 80
31+: 21
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 15, 2012)

Day 7

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 155/155
best time: 1.73
worst time: 15.70

current avg5: 5.81 (σ = 0.23)
best avg5: 4.87 (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 7.04 (σ = 1.59)
best avg12: 5.30 (σ = 1.08)

current avg50: 6.76 (σ = 1.19)
best avg50: 6.19 (σ = 0.99)

current avg100: 6.81 (σ = 1.27)
best avg100: 6.47 (σ = 1.16)

session avg: 6.59 (σ = 1.18)
session mean: 6.65



Times:


Spoiler



6.72, 6.05, 4.85, 6.65, 7.74, 6.89, 5.17, 6.81, 6.04, 6.34, 6.06, 6.92, 5.51, 3.91, 1.73, 5.19, 6.25, 6.27, 5.47, 7.60, 6.74, 5.42, 5.20, 5.38, 3.16, 6.34, 5.09, 9.90, 4.41, 6.70, 5.83, 5.10, 7.06, 4.37, 6.53, 6.75, 5.68, 7.54, 7.68, 9.19, 6.42, 5.52, 7.63, 7.35, 7.83, 7.84, 5.23, 5.37, 6.14, 7.50, 7.50, 8.34, 4.76, 6.57, 4.69, 6.73, 8.13, 9.70+, 7.84, 5.43, 10.44, 8.35, 6.43, 5.81, 7.76, 5.93, 6.56, 8.22, 6.68, 8.38, 7.08, 11.12, 6.49, 5.30, 5.50, 6.43, 6.94, 4.46, 6.99, 7.27, 5.81, 5.07, 5.67, 9.67, 5.37, 6.73, 5.26, 5.93, 9.05, 7.88, 5.18, 6.35, 9.43, 7.97, 7.40, 5.71, 5.64, 5.49, 4.42, 8.18, 4.21, 8.87, 5.65, 6.34, 8.17, 6.81, 6.43, 6.84, 4.90, 4.40, 6.88, 7.02, 7.72, 6.07, 5.19, 6.11, 9.92+, 9.15, 7.84, 7.13, 5.87, 7.29, 8.04, 5.61, 4.54, 5.78, 2.77, 6.46, 6.43, 7.41, 10.54, 7.75, 5.62, 8.62, 5.38, 5.82, 7.90, 6.66, 6.76, 5.62, 7.86, 5.92, 7.15, 9.80, 5.69, 9.45, 6.39, 6.14, 8.35, 15.70, 6.05, 7.18, 5.60, 5.77, 4.95



824 previous + 155 today = 979 total

New PB Single = 1.73, New PB Ao12 = 5.30!

It's fun when you're starting out and breaking your personal bests everyday.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 15, 2012)

Day 45
Solves/total: 3400/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.51 (σ = 3.68)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 25.30 (σ = 3.01)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 25.85 (σ = 2.32)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.96)

avg of 50
current: 25.44 (σ = 2.48)
best: 23.52 (σ = 1.90)

avg of 100
current: 24.98 (σ = 2.42)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.80 (σ = 2.38)
best: 24.67 (σ = 2.32)

Average: 25.17 (σ = 2.33)
Mean: 25.17



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65, 26.34, 26.16, 28.27, 29.56, 29.16, 24.55, 29.31, 26.81, 23.81, 26.71, 23.97, 24.61, 19.56, 26.34, 25.02, 23.66, 25.43, 22.58, 23.06, 24.50, 26.05, 25.88, 26.38, 21.00, 26.72, 27.86, 22.80, 23.44, 16.65, 27.53, 19.59, 20.09, 25.34, 28.63, 22.16, 24.46, 22.96, 21.80, 25.83, 23.05, 24.31, 28.19, 25.77, 23.33, 23.91, 24.02, 25.46, 22.44, 22.84, 22.86, 25.90, 28.80, 23.90, 21.84, 20.34, 22.28, 21.15, 25.96, 23.40, 22.66, 27.08, 24.03, 23.83, 20.78[PLL], 21.00, 24.22, 29.52, 20.93, 21.52, 22.81, 24.52, 24.69, 24.47, 22.58, 19.18[PLL], 23.28, 21.72, 25.19, 20.72, 29.91, 22.18, 23.59, 27.09, 27.83, 24.77, 29.03, 24.02, 25.09, 26.55, 28.00, 23.44, 24.47, 29.03, 21.15, 25.96, 26.36, 26.69, 29.93, 24.27, 20.02, 26.96, 26.52, 21.21, 19.78, 29.61, 20.86, 22.77, 28.33, 22.47, 23.50, 26.28, 26.22, 19.77, 27.18, 27.11, 29.61, 27.61, 24.34, 23.68, 26.09, 26.43, 26.13, 21.22, 22.28, 24.90, 19.08, 22.38, 22.31, 29.47, 24.47, 26.59, 26.90, 20.66, 24.68, 23.41, 21.80, 27.11, 24.00, 26.16, 23.68, 22.28, 26.44, 24.41, 18.61[PLL], 20.81, 25.11, 22.15, 24.91, 19.43, 27.43, 28.06, 24.43, 27.33, 25.58, 30.56, 26.03, 21.50, 23.71, 24.30, 26.86, 23.46, 22.68, 24.15, 30.53, 19.69, 29.22, 24.90, 27.72, 31.06, 24.13, 22.56, 24.30, 27.36, 27.47, 26.71, 21.08, 25.69, 25.80, 24.33, 24.68, 29.74, 26.90, 20.56, 30.09, 27.65, 21.84, 24.68, 24.25, 25.94, 20.33, 21.28, 27.00, 24.34, 29.16, 21.44, 26.00, 27.05, 27.41, 23.13, 21.06, 22.81, 25.83, 27.69, 29.72, 23.61, 26.59, 27.11, 22.16, 25.31, 28.96, 22.28, 28.30



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 6
17+: 8
18+: 29
19+: 65
20+: 140
21+: 203
22+: 312
23+: 445
24+: 453
25+: 428
26+: 380
27+: 319
28+: 258
29+: 218
30+: 83
31+: 22
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 16, 2012)

Day 8

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 107/107
best time: 1.07
worst time: 11.52

current avg5: 6.23 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 5.38 (σ = 0.56)

current avg12: 7.20 (σ = 1.67)
best avg12: 5.81 (σ = 0.66)

current avg50: 6.41 (σ = 1.12)
best avg50: 6.31 (σ = 0.93)

current avg100: 6.51 (σ = 1.05)
best avg100: 6.51 (σ = 1.05)

session avg: 6.54 (σ = 1.00)
session mean: 6.55



Times:


Spoiler



7.76, 7.02, 6.23, 5.44, 6.91, 6.91, 7.85, 6.56, 7.15, 7.80, 6.06, 5.56, 7.54, 5.85, 5.47, 6.33, 6.42, 6.03, 5.44, 6.68, 6.15, 9.59, 8.16+, 1.07, 4.12, 7.38, 5.83, 8.90, 6.91, 7.06, 6.37, 5.83, 7.40, 5.94, 5.62, 6.96, 5.93, 4.98, 7.24, 7.37, 8.59, 6.54, 8.63, 3.70, 7.22, 8.60, 8.17, 5.95, 7.60, 4.83, 6.98, 5.28, 6.55, 6.23, 6.74, 7.85, 6.37, 5.47, 7.38, 5.19, 4.41, 6.33, 5.41, 6.01, 5.53, 6.47, 8.36, 5.10, 5.44, 7.15, 5.43, 7.43, 5.80, 4.27, 5.77, 6.27, 4.73, 5.63, 7.31, 10.02, 5.67, 7.49, 6.68, 5.38, 6.68, 6.02, 5.27, 7.05, 8.74, 6.22, 6.04, 5.82, 7.38, 5.53, 7.50, 11.52, 9.60, 7.81, 5.06, 9.41, 5.55, 6.91, 5.67, 6.89, 8.96, 6.12, 3.50



979 previous + 107 today = 1086 total

New PB Single = 1.07! (Should've been sub-1 though... took me too long to AUF.)


----------



## erikoui (Oct 16, 2012)

Day 9:
solves 700/4219 (won't count untimed solves)
stats: 

```
mean:23.98
Best:12.63
Worst:37.39
ao100:23.46
ao12:19.96 (WOO! Sub-20)
ao5: 18.21
mo3: 17.41

PLL skips:16 (1/43 solves)
OLL skips: 2 (1/350 solves)
```


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 16, 2012)

Day 23 
stats: (hide)
number of times: 131/131
best time: 11.13
worst time: 58.26

current avg5: 16.25 (σ = 0.98)
best avg5: 13.25 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 15.44 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 13.69 (σ = 1.22)

current avg100: 14.77 (σ = 1.27)
best avg100: 14.56 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 14.68 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 15.22



Spoiler



15.76, 12.25, 12.81, 13.99, 16.91, 12.94, 15.83, 11.77, 15.12, 12.79, 14.98, 13.25, 12.91, 14.64, 11.94, 15.96, 14.79, 15.93, 13.22, 13.82, 13.23, 15.61, 16.63, 15.76, 14.42, 13.17, 14.90, 16.96, 16.16, 15.88, 12.70, 15.27, 13.39, 12.51, 15.14, 16.49, 13.51, 15.34, 13.61, 15.94, 15.41, 12.54, 15.33, 13.95, 18.19, 17.10, 58.26, 15.74, 16.72, 13.97, 13.81, 14.73, 13.22, 17.11, 11.29, 15.29, 15.80, 15.92, 15.29, 14.48, 17.19, 12.68, 14.32, 13.34, 15.66, 12.93, 16.35, 16.58, 13.79, 13.23, 14.19, 13.15, 14.76, 15.30, 15.57, 15.60, 12.91, 14.67, 15.34, 12.17, 13.89, 15.35, 11.28, 18.24, 16.14, 11.13, 14.56, 15.65, 14.96, 14.89, 11.96, 15.08, 12.88, 14.15, 14.28, 13.96, 13.32, 13.19, 15.06, 14.56, 15.98, 13.57, 13.94, 13.93, 15.77, 17.39, 15.09, 15.67, 15.17, 14.33, 12.88, 17.53, 13.67, 43.39, 13.86, 12.43, 15.32, 14.32, 14.41, 13.84, 16.35, 14.43, 16.27, 12.82, 15.51, 13.87, 15.87, 15.52, 15.38, 17.36, 21.63


now this is better. 
PB avg 100.
2497+131=2528 timed solves 1700 for 8 days.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 16, 2012)

Day 46
Solves/total: 3476/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 21.81 (σ = 2.68)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 23.03 (σ = 1.33)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 24.22 (σ = 1.91)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.96)

avg of 50
current: 24.61 (σ = 2.22)
best: 23.52 (σ = 1.90)

avg of 100
current: 24.54 (σ = 2.35)
best: 24.11 (σ = 2.45)

avg of 1000
current: 24.73 (σ = 2.36)
best: 24.67 (σ = 2.32)

Average: 25.15 (σ = 2.33)
Mean: 25.15



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65, 26.34, 26.16, 28.27, 29.56, 29.16, 24.55, 29.31, 26.81, 23.81, 26.71, 23.97, 24.61, 19.56, 26.34, 25.02, 23.66, 25.43, 22.58, 23.06, 24.50, 26.05, 25.88, 26.38, 21.00, 26.72, 27.86, 22.80, 23.44, 16.65, 27.53, 19.59, 20.09, 25.34, 28.63, 22.16, 24.46, 22.96, 21.80, 25.83, 23.05, 24.31, 28.19, 25.77, 23.33, 23.91, 24.02, 25.46, 22.44, 22.84, 22.86, 25.90, 28.80, 23.90, 21.84, 20.34, 22.28, 21.15, 25.96, 23.40, 22.66, 27.08, 24.03, 23.83, 20.78[PLL], 21.00, 24.22, 29.52, 20.93, 21.52, 22.81, 24.52, 24.69, 24.47, 22.58, 19.18[PLL], 23.28, 21.72, 25.19, 20.72, 29.91, 22.18, 23.59, 27.09, 27.83, 24.77, 29.03, 24.02, 25.09, 26.55, 28.00, 23.44, 24.47, 29.03, 21.15, 25.96, 26.36, 26.69, 29.93, 24.27, 20.02, 26.96, 26.52, 21.21, 19.78, 29.61, 20.86, 22.77, 28.33, 22.47, 23.50, 26.28, 26.22, 19.77, 27.18, 27.11, 29.61, 27.61, 24.34, 23.68, 26.09, 26.43, 26.13, 21.22, 22.28, 24.90, 19.08, 22.38, 22.31, 29.47, 24.47, 26.59, 26.90, 20.66, 24.68, 23.41, 21.80, 27.11, 24.00, 26.16, 23.68, 22.28, 26.44, 24.41, 18.61[PLL], 20.81, 25.11, 22.15, 24.91, 19.43, 27.43, 28.06, 24.43, 27.33, 25.58, 30.56, 26.03, 21.50, 23.71, 24.30, 26.86, 23.46, 22.68, 24.15, 30.53, 19.69, 29.22, 24.90, 27.72, 31.06, 24.13, 22.56, 24.30, 27.36, 27.47, 26.71, 21.08, 25.69, 25.80, 24.33, 24.68, 29.74, 26.90, 20.56, 30.09, 27.65, 21.84, 24.68, 24.25, 25.94, 20.33, 21.28, 27.00, 24.34, 29.16, 21.44, 26.00, 27.05, 27.41, 23.13, 21.06, 22.81, 25.83, 27.69, 29.72, 23.61, 26.59, 27.11, 22.16, 25.31, 28.96, 22.28, 28.30, 24.36, 23.36, 18.88[PLL], 20.27, 25.31, 27.72, 25.81, 24.97, 22.55, 25.11, 28.21, 20.03, 26.56, 24.68, 25.00, 23.58, 23.97, 23.44, 20.61, 19.11, 22.02, 29.53, 22.31, 24.53, 21.90, 23.90, 21.16, 24.96, 23.36, 23.93, 26.56, 23.90, 24.81, 25.36, 21.58, 24.72, 23.88, 27.68, 21.22, 25.52, 25.03, 27.86, 22.55, 24.71, 23.71, 26.19, 28.91, 21.84, 27.36, 21.56, 23.58, 20.00, 29.43, 24.43, 23.94, 24.22, 20.34, 30.31, 20.25, 26.34, 25.36, 25.90, 28.80, 30.66, 21.03, 26.15, 24.08, 25.34, 29.68, 24.28, 25.00, 27.28, 22.75, 24.47, 21.86, 19.11



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 6
17+: 8
18+: 30
19+: 67
20+: 146
21+: 211
22+: 317
23+: 457
24+: 466
25+: 439
26+: 385
27+: 324
28+: 261
29+: 221
30+: 85
31+: 22
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 17, 2012)

Day 9

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 0/0
best time: DNF
worst time: DNF

session avg: DNF (σ = -1.00)
session mean: DNF



Times:


Spoiler



No times!



1086 previous + *0 today* = 1086 total

Uh yeah... my whole family (except for me and the baby) got sick today. Needless to say, I was a little busy taking care of everybody. Funny that I was able to do more 3x3 solves each day for the marathon than 2x2 solves each day when it takes so much less time. I guess I'll have to make up later...


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 17, 2012)

day 47
Solves/total: 3600/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 25.30 (σ = 2.12)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 24.32 (σ = 1.65)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 24.96 (σ = 1.37)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 25.08 (σ = 1.69)
best: 23.13 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 24.31 (σ = 2.12)
best: 23.86 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 1000
current: 24.64 (σ = 2.36)
best: 24.61 (σ = 2.37)

Average: 25.12 (σ = 2.33)
Mean: 25.12



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65, 26.34, 26.16, 28.27, 29.56, 29.16, 24.55, 29.31, 26.81, 23.81, 26.71, 23.97, 24.61, 19.56, 26.34, 25.02, 23.66, 25.43, 22.58, 23.06, 24.50, 26.05, 25.88, 26.38, 21.00, 26.72, 27.86, 22.80, 23.44, 16.65, 27.53, 19.59, 20.09, 25.34, 28.63, 22.16, 24.46, 22.96, 21.80, 25.83, 23.05, 24.31, 28.19, 25.77, 23.33, 23.91, 24.02, 25.46, 22.44, 22.84, 22.86, 25.90, 28.80, 23.90, 21.84, 20.34, 22.28, 21.15, 25.96, 23.40, 22.66, 27.08, 24.03, 23.83, 20.78[PLL], 21.00, 24.22, 29.52, 20.93, 21.52, 22.81, 24.52, 24.69, 24.47, 22.58, 19.18[PLL], 23.28, 21.72, 25.19, 20.72, 29.91, 22.18, 23.59, 27.09, 27.83, 24.77, 29.03, 24.02, 25.09, 26.55, 28.00, 23.44, 24.47, 29.03, 21.15, 25.96, 26.36, 26.69, 29.93, 24.27, 20.02, 26.96, 26.52, 21.21, 19.78, 29.61, 20.86, 22.77, 28.33, 22.47, 23.50, 26.28, 26.22, 19.77, 27.18, 27.11, 29.61, 27.61, 24.34, 23.68, 26.09, 26.43, 26.13, 21.22, 22.28, 24.90, 19.08, 22.38, 22.31, 29.47, 24.47, 26.59, 26.90, 20.66, 24.68, 23.41, 21.80, 27.11, 24.00, 26.16, 23.68, 22.28, 26.44, 24.41, 18.61[PLL], 20.81, 25.11, 22.15, 24.91, 19.43, 27.43, 28.06, 24.43, 27.33, 25.58, 30.56, 26.03, 21.50, 23.71, 24.30, 26.86, 23.46, 22.68, 24.15, 30.53, 19.69, 29.22, 24.90, 27.72, 31.06, 24.13, 22.56, 24.30, 27.36, 27.47, 26.71, 21.08, 25.69, 25.80, 24.33, 24.68, 29.74, 26.90, 20.56, 30.09, 27.65, 21.84, 24.68, 24.25, 25.94, 20.33, 21.28, 27.00, 24.34, 29.16, 21.44, 26.00, 27.05, 27.41, 23.13, 21.06, 22.81, 25.83, 27.69, 29.72, 23.61, 26.59, 27.11, 22.16, 25.31, 28.96, 22.28, 28.30, 24.36, 23.36, 18.88[PLL], 20.27, 25.31, 27.72, 25.81, 24.97, 22.55, 25.11, 28.21, 20.03, 26.56, 24.68, 25.00, 23.58, 23.97, 23.44, 20.61, 19.11, 22.02, 29.53, 22.31, 24.53, 21.90, 23.90, 21.16, 24.96, 23.36, 23.93, 26.56, 23.90, 24.81, 25.36, 21.58, 24.72, 23.88, 27.68, 21.22, 25.52, 25.03, 27.86, 22.55, 24.71, 23.71, 26.19, 28.91, 21.84, 27.36, 21.56, 23.58, 20.00, 29.43, 24.43, 23.94, 24.22, 20.34, 30.31, 20.25, 26.34, 25.36, 25.90, 28.80, 30.66, 21.03, 26.15, 24.08, 25.34, 29.68, 24.28, 25.00, 27.28, 22.75, 24.47, 21.86, 19.11, 28.47, 22.59, 20.72, 24.66, 22.90, 24.78, 25.21, 19.19, 23.11, 20.77, 22.52, 19.34[PLL], 22.43, 28.28, 21.96, 22.83, 26.81, 29.22, 28.22, 24.96, 22.27, 21.50, 27.30, 23.83, 20.19, 22.44, 26.77, 23.30, 22.22, 20.11, 21.97, 22.88, 25.50, 21.03, 17.46, 23.44, 22.50, 23.81, 20.58, 22.33, 22.77, 21.97, 21.56, 26.02, 25.75, 24.78, 20.93, 26.08, 20.13, 25.40, 30.40, 26.13, 29.81, 17.78, 19.63, 24.11, 23.43, 23.61, 18.33, 26.09, 23.53, 25.34, 25.09, 22.63, 28.81, 24.80, 24.02, 21.11, 22.38, 28.72, 24.44, 27.25, 20.94, 25.33, 27.41, 24.61, 25.56, 25.36, 20.81, 23.31, 23.22, 24.61, 23.36, 26.47, 24.41, 24.19, 30.75, 27.08, 29.56, 23.44, 31.53, 21.63, 22.69, 26.90, 23.06, 25.15, 23.43, 25.88, 24.55, 27.18, 24.00, 19.27, 31.31, 22.97, 28.28, 27.63, 24.86, 25.56, 24.21, 27.18, 24.08, 23.88, 23.38, 24.44, 26.72, 26.36, 24.96, 26.40, 24.38, 23.93, 22.90, 22.89, 26.13, 26.87



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 6
17+: 10
18+: 31
19+: 71
20+: 155
21+: 219
22+: 335
23+: 474
24+: 486
25+: 451
26+: 398
27+: 331
28+: 267
29+: 224
30+: 87
31+: 24
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 18, 2012)

Day 10

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 60/60
best time: 1.84
worst time: 9.93

current avg5: 6.77 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 5.63 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 6.81 (σ = 1.40)
best avg12: 6.25 (σ = 0.66)

current avg50: 7.02 (σ = 1.18)
best avg50: 6.94 (σ = 1.20)

session avg: 6.91 (σ = 1.20)
session mean: 6.88



Times:


Spoiler



6.89, 7.20, 7.12, 5.31, 5.46, 6.18, 4.13, 6.12, 6.75, 8.87+, 5.76, 5.99, 6.65, 8.61, 7.68, 7.73, 6.33, 1.84, 8.48, 5.60, 6.53, 9.93, 7.62, 7.11, 6.70, 6.79, 9.82, 9.65, 6.95, 7.15, 4.39, 5.93, 5.36, 6.50, 9.25, 7.15, 7.70, 6.10, 6.43, 6.48, 8.94, 9.09, 5.74, 6.17, 6.83, 7.59, 6.07, 8.00, 9.19, 8.96, 7.12, 4.43, 5.75, 6.48, 5.46, 9.55, 6.37, 6.98, 6.97, 4.85



1086 previous + 60 today = 1146 total

Family still sick.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 18, 2012)

Day 24
number of times: 35/35
best time: 12.37
worst time: 19.20

current avg5: 15.51 (σ = 2.12)
best avg5: 13.74 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 15.15 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 14.41 (σ = 1.21)

session avg: 15.05 (σ = 1.45)
session mean: 15.11



Spoiler



14.27, 14.49, 13.99, 12.49, 14.03, 14.77, 13.21, 15.30, 13.33, 16.29, 16.51, 16.15, 14.30, 12.77, 16.42, 15.98, 18.19, 14.69, 18.03, 14.55, 13.52, 19.20, 14.38, 15.70, 16.08, 12.37, 13.30, 15.68, 15.98, 15.14, 13.16, 18.04, 17.26, 13.09, 16.12



Day 25

number of times: 196/196
best time: 10.09
worst time: 35.52

current avg5: 20.72 (σ = 4.13)
best avg5: 12.75 (σ = 1.30)

current avg12: 16.66 (σ = 3.60)
best avg12: 13.62 (σ = 1.17)

current avg100: 14.63 (σ = 1.58)
best avg100: 14.43 (σ = 1.41)

session avg: 14.76 (σ = 1.43)
session mean: 15.05



Spoiler



14.61, 14.21, 14.92, 14.03, 15.86, 15.49, 15.97, 15.12, 18.87, 14.40, 13.92, 15.48, 14.09, 14.39, 13.56, 15.73, 14.49, 19.61, 15.41, 14.75, 16.91, 16.83, 14.33, 14.45, 14.15, 13.53, 16.06, 12.69, 12.97, 15.59, 16.93, 18.91, 14.09, 13.77, 14.57, 14.13, 16.04, 14.39, 13.14, 16.06, 14.76, 12.73, 17.56, 13.58, 14.63, 16.18, 13.47, 12.59, 13.16, 13.60, 18.90, 14.97, 15.50, 15.92, 14.16, 15.08, 13.49, 23.40, 15.36, 15.97, 14.75, 16.00, 12.30, 14.33, 14.19, 14.08, 14.85, 14.71, 14.13, 10.79, 15.83, 12.93, 16.26, 15.91, 17.65, 15.00, 14.01, 15.74, 15.93, 14.75, 12.89, 15.03, 18.48, 25.25, 14.04, 14.56, 14.00, 13.87, 14.19, 13.68, 15.90, 16.10, 12.09, 12.29, 16.39, 13.62, 13.74, 15.06, 17.56, 12.49, 14.85, 13.30, 31.12, 15.81, 13.73, 13.24, 17.24, 15.80, 16.67, 14.00, 15.28, 12.72, 14.37, 14.75, 16.73, 11.58, 12.72, 18.86, 13.11, 15.49, 15.71, 12.37, 11.62, 14.02, 13.65, 13.31, 14.95, 17.90, 12.90, 13.09, 12.94, 15.14, 15.18, 14.60, 14.41, 10.55, 14.25, 14.88, 12.11, 11.89, 14.65, 13.33, 16.12, 14.50, 13.53, 13.82, 13.94, 14.40, 17.79, 13.37, 13.41, 10.09, 13.14, 12.85, 13.44, 14.78, 13.52, 18.63, 15.57, 17.72, 14.28, 19.27, 13.24, 15.45, 13.44, 14.28, 14.60, 14.47, 15.34, 16.26, 17.22, 13.98, 16.86+, 14.89, 17.02, 12.52, 13.06, 13.45, 14.75, 13.39, 14.66, 16.56, 12.04, 14.55, 13.24, 15.90, 13.28, 16.09, 16.79, 11.84, 14.90, 14.24, 21.74, 16.17, 24.24, 35.52


PB Avg 5 & 100. 10.09 - LL skip after Edge Control.

Im bad at counting, but qqimport gives me 2859 solves.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 18, 2012)

Day 48
Solves/total: 3661/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 25.48 (σ = 2.72)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 24.72 (σ = 1.44)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 23.96 (σ = 1.80)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 24.53 (σ = 2.51)
best: 23.13 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 24.98 (σ = 2.34)
best: 23.86 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 1000
current: 24.63 (σ = 2.36)
best: 24.61 (σ = 2.37)

Average: 25.11 (σ = 2.33)
Mean: 25.11



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65, 26.34, 26.16, 28.27, 29.56, 29.16, 24.55, 29.31, 26.81, 23.81, 26.71, 23.97, 24.61, 19.56, 26.34, 25.02, 23.66, 25.43, 22.58, 23.06, 24.50, 26.05, 25.88, 26.38, 21.00, 26.72, 27.86, 22.80, 23.44, 16.65, 27.53, 19.59, 20.09, 25.34, 28.63, 22.16, 24.46, 22.96, 21.80, 25.83, 23.05, 24.31, 28.19, 25.77, 23.33, 23.91, 24.02, 25.46, 22.44, 22.84, 22.86, 25.90, 28.80, 23.90, 21.84, 20.34, 22.28, 21.15, 25.96, 23.40, 22.66, 27.08, 24.03, 23.83, 20.78[PLL], 21.00, 24.22, 29.52, 20.93, 21.52, 22.81, 24.52, 24.69, 24.47, 22.58, 19.18[PLL], 23.28, 21.72, 25.19, 20.72, 29.91, 22.18, 23.59, 27.09, 27.83, 24.77, 29.03, 24.02, 25.09, 26.55, 28.00, 23.44, 24.47, 29.03, 21.15, 25.96, 26.36, 26.69, 29.93, 24.27, 20.02, 26.96, 26.52, 21.21, 19.78, 29.61, 20.86, 22.77, 28.33, 22.47, 23.50, 26.28, 26.22, 19.77, 27.18, 27.11, 29.61, 27.61, 24.34, 23.68, 26.09, 26.43, 26.13, 21.22, 22.28, 24.90, 19.08, 22.38, 22.31, 29.47, 24.47, 26.59, 26.90, 20.66, 24.68, 23.41, 21.80, 27.11, 24.00, 26.16, 23.68, 22.28, 26.44, 24.41, 18.61[PLL], 20.81, 25.11, 22.15, 24.91, 19.43, 27.43, 28.06, 24.43, 27.33, 25.58, 30.56, 26.03, 21.50, 23.71, 24.30, 26.86, 23.46, 22.68, 24.15, 30.53, 19.69, 29.22, 24.90, 27.72, 31.06, 24.13, 22.56, 24.30, 27.36, 27.47, 26.71, 21.08, 25.69, 25.80, 24.33, 24.68, 29.74, 26.90, 20.56, 30.09, 27.65, 21.84, 24.68, 24.25, 25.94, 20.33, 21.28, 27.00, 24.34, 29.16, 21.44, 26.00, 27.05, 27.41, 23.13, 21.06, 22.81, 25.83, 27.69, 29.72, 23.61, 26.59, 27.11, 22.16, 25.31, 28.96, 22.28, 28.30, 24.36, 23.36, 18.88[PLL], 20.27, 25.31, 27.72, 25.81, 24.97, 22.55, 25.11, 28.21, 20.03, 26.56, 24.68, 25.00, 23.58, 23.97, 23.44, 20.61, 19.11, 22.02, 29.53, 22.31, 24.53, 21.90, 23.90, 21.16, 24.96, 23.36, 23.93, 26.56, 23.90, 24.81, 25.36, 21.58, 24.72, 23.88, 27.68, 21.22, 25.52, 25.03, 27.86, 22.55, 24.71, 23.71, 26.19, 28.91, 21.84, 27.36, 21.56, 23.58, 20.00, 29.43, 24.43, 23.94, 24.22, 20.34, 30.31, 20.25, 26.34, 25.36, 25.90, 28.80, 30.66, 21.03, 26.15, 24.08, 25.34, 29.68, 24.28, 25.00, 27.28, 22.75, 24.47, 21.86, 19.11, 28.47, 22.59, 20.72, 24.66, 22.90, 24.78, 25.21, 19.19, 23.11, 20.77, 22.52, 19.34[PLL], 22.43, 28.28, 21.96, 22.83, 26.81, 29.22, 28.22, 24.96, 22.27, 21.50, 27.30, 23.83, 20.19, 22.44, 26.77, 23.30, 22.22, 20.11, 21.97, 22.88, 25.50, 21.03, 17.46, 23.44, 22.50, 23.81, 20.58, 22.33, 22.77, 21.97, 21.56, 26.02, 25.75, 24.78, 20.93, 26.08, 20.13, 25.40, 30.40, 26.13, 29.81, 17.78, 19.63, 24.11, 23.43, 23.61, 18.33, 26.09, 23.53, 25.34, 25.09, 22.63, 28.81, 24.80, 24.02, 21.11, 22.38, 28.72, 24.44, 27.25, 20.94, 25.33, 27.41, 24.61, 25.56, 25.36, 20.81, 23.31, 23.22, 24.61, 23.36, 26.47, 24.41, 24.19, 30.75, 27.08, 29.56, 23.44, 31.53, 21.63, 22.69, 26.90, 23.06, 25.15, 23.43, 25.88, 24.55, 27.18, 24.00, 19.27, 31.31, 22.97, 28.28, 27.63, 24.86, 25.56, 24.21, 27.18, 24.08, 23.88, 23.38, 24.44, 26.72, 26.36, 24.96, 26.40, 24.38, 23.93, 22.90, 22.89, 26.13, 26.87, 19.91, 27.19, 29.55, 27.44, 26.24, 24.25, 23.88, 29.38, 26.25, 23.02, 24.11, 18.72[PLL], 22.94, 21.90, 23.93, 20.83, 29.88, 22.15, 23.83, 28.55, 23.84, 29.28, 25.44, 22.46, 31.56, 22.97, 23.21, 30.66, 21.50[PLL], 21.55, 21.43, 24.33, 26.53, 24.53, 26.78, 23.13, 22.88, 30.53, 25.90, 20.91, 26.03, 24.68, 27.18, 28.00, 21.16, 31.77, 23.36[PLL], 25.88, 24.56, 24.50, 24.56, 20.88, 22.46, 21.90, 26.44, 24.65, 20.22, 26.31, 28.59, 23.52, 24.33



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 6
17+: 10
18+: 32
19+: 72
20+: 159
21+: 225
22+: 341
23+: 483
24+: 496
25+: 454
26+: 405
27+: 334
28+: 270
29+: 228
30+: 89
31+: 26
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6



Don't eat candy while cubing!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 19, 2012)

Day 11

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 208/208
best time: 3.12
worst time: 17.04

current avg5: 5.54 (σ = 1.44)
best avg5: 4.87 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 5.83 (σ = 1.21)
best avg12: 5.32 (σ = 0.74)

current avg50: 6.49 (σ = 1.23)
best avg50: 6.17 (σ = 0.87)

current avg100: 6.49 (σ = 1.15)
best avg100: 6.32 (σ = 1.00)

session avg: 6.47 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 6.58



Times:


Spoiler



5.18, 3.62, 6.25, 8.16, 10.50, 5.61, 6.80, 9.93, 6.44, 7.16, 6.59, 6.40, 7.35, 6.31, 5.23, 17.04, 8.35, 6.10, 5.41, 6.07, 6.25, 6.85, 5.23, 5.66, 7.89, 6.13, 6.64, 9.80, 7.69, 8.11, 6.65, 6.50, 4.33, 6.89, 5.98, 5.22, 6.11, 6.89, 5.80, 7.62, 5.78, 5.96, 4.83, 5.80, 7.28, 3.19, 6.55, 5.56, 4.51, 4.84, 5.25, 4.15, 7.30, 4.92, 7.07, 9.83, 7.69, 8.94, 7.31, 9.81, 8.34, 6.63, 11.03, 7.05, 6.15, 6.16, 7.84, 5.18, 7.05, 6.27, 5.86, 7.75, 8.80, 5.88, 7.12, 7.72, 5.33, 5.88, 3.91, 6.60, 6.20, 5.05, 4.91, 7.30, 5.26, 6.37, 5.96, 4.29, 7.33, 4.87, 5.29, 7.34, 5.82, 4.96, 5.78, 7.27, 6.66, 6.49, 7.34, 6.85, 7.44, 6.10, 7.08, 5.25, 5.18, 7.21, 7.28, 4.91, 3.56, 7.45, 5.93, 5.76, 7.05, 5.44, 5.13, 7.25, 6.65, 9.06, 6.50, 6.20, 5.95, 6.79, 7.19, 4.23, 6.77, 6.92, 6.55, 10.75, 4.54, 6.13, 6.98, 12.34, 6.41, 8.50, 4.35, 5.95, 5.46, 10.42, 7.37, 6.55, 6.51, 6.31, 4.97, 6.30, 5.68, 7.54, 6.20, 7.24, 7.38, 6.11, 7.70, 6.60, 6.24, 6.80, 7.75, 5.48, 4.77, 4.94, 4.77, 5.11, 7.17, 6.59, 8.48, 7.81, 4.68, 4.31, 8.01, 4.47, 6.00, 7.48, 5.10, 11.07, 6.98, 6.36, 7.92, 6.15, 8.72, 6.44, 6.92, 6.68, 5.70, 7.27, 5.75, 6.46, 8.72, 7.41, 5.46, 6.74, 8.56, 5.10, 9.76, 6.43, 5.10, 6.16, 9.45, 5.95, 6.75, 3.12, 5.52, 5.96, 5.51, 7.99, 5.93, 4.07, 7.20, 4.73, 4.68, 8.53



1146 previous + 208 today = 1354 total

Almost beat my PBs. Another day I guess. Gotta catch up some more.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 20, 2012)

Day 12 (2x2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 72/72
best time: 4.00
worst time: 12.20

current avg5: 6.71 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 5.66 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 6.18 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 5.95 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 6.40 (σ = 0.89)
best avg50: 6.38 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 6.46 (σ = 0.95)
session mean: 6.53



Times:


Spoiler



5.06, 4.83, 5.54, 9.29, 6.65, 8.62, 5.77, 5.91, 6.88, 7.30, 6.87, 6.12, 6.08, 6.35, 6.66, 7.63, 9.54, 4.30, 6.83, 7.70, 4.90, 7.79, 5.70, 4.97, 6.39, 7.85, 5.44, 5.96, 7.21, 6.38, 4.00, 6.61, 4.44, 8.07, 8.67, 7.28, 7.08, 7.24, 7.47, 5.45, 5.92, 6.18, 6.70, 6.17, 5.33, 6.34, 8.11, 5.01, 7.76, 6.84, 7.11, 5.21, 12.20, 6.44, 8.05, 7.06, 5.17, 5.51, 6.37, 5.81, 5.67, 7.09, 4.80, 5.82, 6.19, 6.26, 5.65, 7.29, 7.68, 5.57, 7.27, 4.97



1354 previous + 72 today = 1426 total

Still falling behind. Spent most of the day at emergency... hubby's got pneumonia. Kids still sick.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 20, 2012)

Day 26
number of times: 53/53
best time: 11.32
worst time: 19.16

current avg5: 16.31 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 13.24 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 15.91 (σ = 1.77)
best avg12: 14.05 (σ = 1.05)

session avg: 15.12 (σ = 1.54)
session mean: 15.16

Times


Spoiler



15.75, 13.16, 13.76, 11.32, 14.39, 12.81, 14.19, 13.50, 15.46, 17.30, 12.72, 14.74, 16.80, 12.28, 14.76, 17.91, 15.17, 14.30, 14.11, 13.87, 16.00, 14.93, 13.68, 15.67, 13.87, 15.96, 17.75, 18.24, 15.04, 15.72, 14.00, 14.76, 13.62, 13.98, 11.99, 18.02, 16.77, 19.16, 16.46, 14.43, 13.60, 16.78, 14.45, 18.67, 14.16, 13.15, 14.55, 19.10, 15.25, 13.49, 16.84, 18.10, 16.85



Day 27
number of times: 295/296
best time: 10.98
worst time: 32.77

current avg5: 16.31 (σ = 2.08)
best avg5: 13.30 (σ = 0.13)

current avg12: 16.24 (σ = 1.95)
best avg12: 13.74 (σ = 0.69)

current avg100: 15.85 (σ = 1.53)
best avg100: 14.65 (σ = 1.15)

session avg: 15.35 (σ = 1.51)
session mean: 15.48
Times


Spoiler



16.89, 17.09, 19.76, 14.48, 16.22, 15.42, 18.50, 17.33, 15.24, 19.01, 19.93, 15.46, 19.11, 18.41, 20.66, 16.09, 14.88, 16.00, 13.07, 15.89, 15.82, 16.88, 16.46, 16.34, 17.93, 16.72, 14.75, 19.80, 15.85, 20.72, 15.55, 14.53, 13.99, 16.00, 14.17, 15.83, 21.55, 17.46, 13.97, 12.45, 13.55, 14.34, 13.67, 17.58, 13.18, 13.53, 14.08, 16.58, 15.57, 16.37, 11.90, 13.86, 12.85, 14.10, 13.57, 13.96, 15.31, 14.94, 12.92, 14.10, 14.26, 12.86, 14.93, 14.83, 13.01, 16.51, 15.22, 14.49, 12.52, 14.40, 13.78, 14.17, 15.95, 14.89, 16.27, 14.11, 13.44, 13.83, 13.45, 14.40, 15.16, 15.00, 13.81, 14.16, 17.26, 15.20, 13.73, 14.85, 16.98, 17.03, 15.75, 14.31, 16.19, 14.45, 13.83, 13.65, 14.71, 17.24, 17.88, 13.74, 12.23, 15.40, 15.04, 15.03, 14.45, 14.98, 14.85, 13.10, 17.13, 16.54, 13.05, 15.52, 14.23, DNF(14.91), 14.75, 12.32, 14.51, 15.52, 14.49, 12.36, 15.64, 14.44, 13.19, 16.68, 14.07, 14.47, 16.24, 14.78, 13.77, 14.22, 17.72, 32.77, 15.18, 11.07, 15.49, 13.83, 14.48, 16.11, 16.24, 16.00, 14.66, 16.48, 15.14, 13.10, 16.76, 20.28, 12.38, 16.56, 14.42, 14.43, 18.40, 15.28, 13.95, 16.13, 16.83, 15.68, 12.64, 14.79, 19.30, 15.11, 12.95, 14.31, 15.80, 14.11, 14.82, 14.23, 14.86, 15.12, 13.15, 13.40, 10.98, 13.35, 14.69, 14.98, 15.46, 12.17, 13.78, 14.75, 14.71, 17.25, 13.75, 16.00, 15.31, 28.26, 14.91, 12.58, 13.78, 15.08, 16.10, 14.41, 12.73, 18.34, 14.72, 11.56, 14.48, 13.94, 17.26, 11.25, 14.68, 17.50, 15.43, 17.89, 12.76, 16.46, 17.07, 14.39, 14.85, 18.12, 14.13, 14.05, 14.67, 18.30, 12.03, 17.24, 14.34, 14.98, 12.78, 17.83, 15.94, 12.81, 12.57, 14.98, 16.99, 15.74, 14.60, 15.40, 15.09, 19.62, 12.03, 17.71, 16.67, 14.44, 14.13, 13.59, 14.10, 15.85, 16.00, 16.77, 14.54, 15.27, 14.65, 15.86, 16.40, 15.03, 15.36, 15.00, 16.32, 14.49, 14.96, 17.71, 17.47, 15.82, 17.49, 14.84, 13.76, 16.93, 18.10, 17.76, 15.79, 15.45, 16.42, 15.42, 18.02, 16.25, 14.87, 18.61, 18.00, 17.44, 13.62, 17.24, 15.86, 18.94, 19.17, 14.86, 16.09, 13.94, 16.01, 13.74, 16.36, 15.78, 17.58, 19.94, 19.11, 15.08, 16.79, 15.41, 17.21, 14.56, 13.33, 19.74, 16.46, 15.15, 12.65, 15.07, 20.40, 18.71



Looks like sub-14 miracle will not happen.

3208 cubes done.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 20, 2012)

Day 49
Solves/total: 3761/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 27.04 (σ = 2.67)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 27.04 (σ = 2.67)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 25.39 (σ = 2.42)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 24.87 (σ = 2.12)
best: 23.13 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 25.30 (σ = 2.20)
best: 23.86 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 1000
current: 24.73 (σ = 2.36)
best: 24.61 (σ = 2.37)

Average: 25.12 (σ = 2.32)
Mean: 25.12



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65, 26.34, 26.16, 28.27, 29.56, 29.16, 24.55, 29.31, 26.81, 23.81, 26.71, 23.97, 24.61, 19.56, 26.34, 25.02, 23.66, 25.43, 22.58, 23.06, 24.50, 26.05, 25.88, 26.38, 21.00, 26.72, 27.86, 22.80, 23.44, 16.65, 27.53, 19.59, 20.09, 25.34, 28.63, 22.16, 24.46, 22.96, 21.80, 25.83, 23.05, 24.31, 28.19, 25.77, 23.33, 23.91, 24.02, 25.46, 22.44, 22.84, 22.86, 25.90, 28.80, 23.90, 21.84, 20.34, 22.28, 21.15, 25.96, 23.40, 22.66, 27.08, 24.03, 23.83, 20.78[PLL], 21.00, 24.22, 29.52, 20.93, 21.52, 22.81, 24.52, 24.69, 24.47, 22.58, 19.18[PLL], 23.28, 21.72, 25.19, 20.72, 29.91, 22.18, 23.59, 27.09, 27.83, 24.77, 29.03, 24.02, 25.09, 26.55, 28.00, 23.44, 24.47, 29.03, 21.15, 25.96, 26.36, 26.69, 29.93, 24.27, 20.02, 26.96, 26.52, 21.21, 19.78, 29.61, 20.86, 22.77, 28.33, 22.47, 23.50, 26.28, 26.22, 19.77, 27.18, 27.11, 29.61, 27.61, 24.34, 23.68, 26.09, 26.43, 26.13, 21.22, 22.28, 24.90, 19.08, 22.38, 22.31, 29.47, 24.47, 26.59, 26.90, 20.66, 24.68, 23.41, 21.80, 27.11, 24.00, 26.16, 23.68, 22.28, 26.44, 24.41, 18.61[PLL], 20.81, 25.11, 22.15, 24.91, 19.43, 27.43, 28.06, 24.43, 27.33, 25.58, 30.56, 26.03, 21.50, 23.71, 24.30, 26.86, 23.46, 22.68, 24.15, 30.53, 19.69, 29.22, 24.90, 27.72, 31.06, 24.13, 22.56, 24.30, 27.36, 27.47, 26.71, 21.08, 25.69, 25.80, 24.33, 24.68, 29.74, 26.90, 20.56, 30.09, 27.65, 21.84, 24.68, 24.25, 25.94, 20.33, 21.28, 27.00, 24.34, 29.16, 21.44, 26.00, 27.05, 27.41, 23.13, 21.06, 22.81, 25.83, 27.69, 29.72, 23.61, 26.59, 27.11, 22.16, 25.31, 28.96, 22.28, 28.30, 24.36, 23.36, 18.88[PLL], 20.27, 25.31, 27.72, 25.81, 24.97, 22.55, 25.11, 28.21, 20.03, 26.56, 24.68, 25.00, 23.58, 23.97, 23.44, 20.61, 19.11, 22.02, 29.53, 22.31, 24.53, 21.90, 23.90, 21.16, 24.96, 23.36, 23.93, 26.56, 23.90, 24.81, 25.36, 21.58, 24.72, 23.88, 27.68, 21.22, 25.52, 25.03, 27.86, 22.55, 24.71, 23.71, 26.19, 28.91, 21.84, 27.36, 21.56, 23.58, 20.00, 29.43, 24.43, 23.94, 24.22, 20.34, 30.31, 20.25, 26.34, 25.36, 25.90, 28.80, 30.66, 21.03, 26.15, 24.08, 25.34, 29.68, 24.28, 25.00, 27.28, 22.75, 24.47, 21.86, 19.11, 28.47, 22.59, 20.72, 24.66, 22.90, 24.78, 25.21, 19.19, 23.11, 20.77, 22.52, 19.34[PLL], 22.43, 28.28, 21.96, 22.83, 26.81, 29.22, 28.22, 24.96, 22.27, 21.50, 27.30, 23.83, 20.19, 22.44, 26.77, 23.30, 22.22, 20.11, 21.97, 22.88, 25.50, 21.03, 17.46, 23.44, 22.50, 23.81, 20.58, 22.33, 22.77, 21.97, 21.56, 26.02, 25.75, 24.78, 20.93, 26.08, 20.13, 25.40, 30.40, 26.13, 29.81, 17.78, 19.63, 24.11, 23.43, 23.61, 18.33, 26.09, 23.53, 25.34, 25.09, 22.63, 28.81, 24.80, 24.02, 21.11, 22.38, 28.72, 24.44, 27.25, 20.94, 25.33, 27.41, 24.61, 25.56, 25.36, 20.81, 23.31, 23.22, 24.61, 23.36, 26.47, 24.41, 24.19, 30.75, 27.08, 29.56, 23.44, 31.53, 21.63, 22.69, 26.90, 23.06, 25.15, 23.43, 25.88, 24.55, 27.18, 24.00, 19.27, 31.31, 22.97, 28.28, 27.63, 24.86, 25.56, 24.21, 27.18, 24.08, 23.88, 23.38, 24.44, 26.72, 26.36, 24.96, 26.40, 24.38, 23.93, 22.90, 22.89, 26.13, 26.87, 19.91, 27.19, 29.55, 27.44, 26.24, 24.25, 23.88, 29.38, 26.25, 23.02, 24.11, 18.72[PLL], 22.94, 21.90, 23.93, 20.83, 29.88, 22.15, 23.83, 28.55, 23.84, 29.28, 25.44, 22.46, 31.56, 22.97, 23.21, 30.66, 21.50[PLL], 21.55, 21.43, 24.33, 26.53, 24.53, 26.78, 23.13, 22.88, 30.53, 25.90, 20.91, 26.03, 24.68, 27.18, 28.00, 21.16, 31.77, 23.36[PLL], 25.88, 24.56, 24.50, 24.56, 20.88, 22.46, 21.90, 26.44, 24.65, 20.22, 26.31, 28.59, 23.52, 24.33, 27.03, 29.28, 24.93, 27.52, 28.27, 26.68, 22.83, 26.05, 22.13, 24.61, 26.55, 26.97, 29.11, 22.47, 26.19, 21.71, 23.28, 26.36, 21.11, 22.61, 26.31, 23.58, 29.59, 28.65, 27.06, 28.68, 23.69, 27.72, 29.46, 31.53, 24.96, 25.34, 26.19, 25.38, 26.09, 24.58, 28.08, 26.83, 22.68, 23.28, 29.72, 24.30, 24.06, 22.36, 24.65, 23.97, 23.77, 29.52, 26.40, 22.61, 23.27, 21.83, 25.02, 24.13, 23.65, 22.36, 22.78, 24.55, 21.96, 23.05, 21.18, 22.19, 24.88, 21.53, 26.15, 22.68, 24.22, 17.83, 23.43, 30.27, 24.68, 28.53, 24.81, 28.71, 24.84, 27.88, 25.63, 27.56, 23.84, 22.97, 27.78, 26.88, 27.21, 24.25, 29.58, 27.34, 23.83, 25.58, 26.88, 23.08, 28.30, 21.77, 24.34, 24.16, 22.66, 23.36, 31.94, 27.15, 24.31, 29.65



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 6
17+: 11
18+: 32
19+: 72
20+: 159
21+: 232
22+: 354
23+: 497
24+: 514
25+: 459
26+: 419
27+: 344
28+: 277
29+: 236
30+: 90
31+: 28
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 20, 2012)

Day 50
Solves/total: 3840/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 23.39 (σ = 3.39)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 25.13 (σ = 0.45)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 27.24 (σ = 1.76)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 25.40 (σ = 2.37)
best: 23.13 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 25.59 (σ = 2.28)
best: 23.86 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 1000
current: 24.80 (σ = 2.36)
best: 24.61 (σ = 2.37)

Average: 25.13 (σ = 2.33)
Mean: 25.13



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65, 26.34, 26.16, 28.27, 29.56, 29.16, 24.55, 29.31, 26.81, 23.81, 26.71, 23.97, 24.61, 19.56, 26.34, 25.02, 23.66, 25.43, 22.58, 23.06, 24.50, 26.05, 25.88, 26.38, 21.00, 26.72, 27.86, 22.80, 23.44, 16.65, 27.53, 19.59, 20.09, 25.34, 28.63, 22.16, 24.46, 22.96, 21.80, 25.83, 23.05, 24.31, 28.19, 25.77, 23.33, 23.91, 24.02, 25.46, 22.44, 22.84, 22.86, 25.90, 28.80, 23.90, 21.84, 20.34, 22.28, 21.15, 25.96, 23.40, 22.66, 27.08, 24.03, 23.83, 20.78[PLL], 21.00, 24.22, 29.52, 20.93, 21.52, 22.81, 24.52, 24.69, 24.47, 22.58, 19.18[PLL], 23.28, 21.72, 25.19, 20.72, 29.91, 22.18, 23.59, 27.09, 27.83, 24.77, 29.03, 24.02, 25.09, 26.55, 28.00, 23.44, 24.47, 29.03, 21.15, 25.96, 26.36, 26.69, 29.93, 24.27, 20.02, 26.96, 26.52, 21.21, 19.78, 29.61, 20.86, 22.77, 28.33, 22.47, 23.50, 26.28, 26.22, 19.77, 27.18, 27.11, 29.61, 27.61, 24.34, 23.68, 26.09, 26.43, 26.13, 21.22, 22.28, 24.90, 19.08, 22.38, 22.31, 29.47, 24.47, 26.59, 26.90, 20.66, 24.68, 23.41, 21.80, 27.11, 24.00, 26.16, 23.68, 22.28, 26.44, 24.41, 18.61[PLL], 20.81, 25.11, 22.15, 24.91, 19.43, 27.43, 28.06, 24.43, 27.33, 25.58, 30.56, 26.03, 21.50, 23.71, 24.30, 26.86, 23.46, 22.68, 24.15, 30.53, 19.69, 29.22, 24.90, 27.72, 31.06, 24.13, 22.56, 24.30, 27.36, 27.47, 26.71, 21.08, 25.69, 25.80, 24.33, 24.68, 29.74, 26.90, 20.56, 30.09, 27.65, 21.84, 24.68, 24.25, 25.94, 20.33, 21.28, 27.00, 24.34, 29.16, 21.44, 26.00, 27.05, 27.41, 23.13, 21.06, 22.81, 25.83, 27.69, 29.72, 23.61, 26.59, 27.11, 22.16, 25.31, 28.96, 22.28, 28.30, 24.36, 23.36, 18.88[PLL], 20.27, 25.31, 27.72, 25.81, 24.97, 22.55, 25.11, 28.21, 20.03, 26.56, 24.68, 25.00, 23.58, 23.97, 23.44, 20.61, 19.11, 22.02, 29.53, 22.31, 24.53, 21.90, 23.90, 21.16, 24.96, 23.36, 23.93, 26.56, 23.90, 24.81, 25.36, 21.58, 24.72, 23.88, 27.68, 21.22, 25.52, 25.03, 27.86, 22.55, 24.71, 23.71, 26.19, 28.91, 21.84, 27.36, 21.56, 23.58, 20.00, 29.43, 24.43, 23.94, 24.22, 20.34, 30.31, 20.25, 26.34, 25.36, 25.90, 28.80, 30.66, 21.03, 26.15, 24.08, 25.34, 29.68, 24.28, 25.00, 27.28, 22.75, 24.47, 21.86, 19.11, 28.47, 22.59, 20.72, 24.66, 22.90, 24.78, 25.21, 19.19, 23.11, 20.77, 22.52, 19.34[PLL], 22.43, 28.28, 21.96, 22.83, 26.81, 29.22, 28.22, 24.96, 22.27, 21.50, 27.30, 23.83, 20.19, 22.44, 26.77, 23.30, 22.22, 20.11, 21.97, 22.88, 25.50, 21.03, 17.46, 23.44, 22.50, 23.81, 20.58, 22.33, 22.77, 21.97, 21.56, 26.02, 25.75, 24.78, 20.93, 26.08, 20.13, 25.40, 30.40, 26.13, 29.81, 17.78, 19.63, 24.11, 23.43, 23.61, 18.33, 26.09, 23.53, 25.34, 25.09, 22.63, 28.81, 24.80, 24.02, 21.11, 22.38, 28.72, 24.44, 27.25, 20.94, 25.33, 27.41, 24.61, 25.56, 25.36, 20.81, 23.31, 23.22, 24.61, 23.36, 26.47, 24.41, 24.19, 30.75, 27.08, 29.56, 23.44, 31.53, 21.63, 22.69, 26.90, 23.06, 25.15, 23.43, 25.88, 24.55, 27.18, 24.00, 19.27, 31.31, 22.97, 28.28, 27.63, 24.86, 25.56, 24.21, 27.18, 24.08, 23.88, 23.38, 24.44, 26.72, 26.36, 24.96, 26.40, 24.38, 23.93, 22.90, 22.89, 26.13, 26.87, 19.91, 27.19, 29.55, 27.44, 26.24, 24.25, 23.88, 29.38, 26.25, 23.02, 24.11, 18.72[PLL], 22.94, 21.90, 23.93, 20.83, 29.88, 22.15, 23.83, 28.55, 23.84, 29.28, 25.44, 22.46, 31.56, 22.97, 23.21, 30.66, 21.50[PLL], 21.55, 21.43, 24.33, 26.53, 24.53, 26.78, 23.13, 22.88, 30.53, 25.90, 20.91, 26.03, 24.68, 27.18, 28.00, 21.16, 31.77, 23.36[PLL], 25.88, 24.56, 24.50, 24.56, 20.88, 22.46, 21.90, 26.44, 24.65, 20.22, 26.31, 28.59, 23.52, 24.33, 27.03, 29.28, 24.93, 27.52, 28.27, 26.68, 22.83, 26.05, 22.13, 24.61, 26.55, 26.97, 29.11, 22.47, 26.19, 21.71, 23.28, 26.36, 21.11, 22.61, 26.31, 23.58, 29.59, 28.65, 27.06, 28.68, 23.69, 27.72, 29.46, 31.53, 24.96, 25.34, 26.19, 25.38, 26.09, 24.58, 28.08, 26.83, 22.68, 23.28, 29.72, 24.30, 24.06, 22.36, 24.65, 23.97, 23.77, 29.52, 26.40, 22.61, 23.27, 21.83, 25.02, 24.13, 23.65, 22.36, 22.78, 24.55, 21.96, 23.05, 21.18, 22.19, 24.88, 21.53, 26.15, 22.68, 24.22, 17.83, 23.43, 30.27, 24.68, 28.53, 24.81, 28.71, 24.84, 27.88, 25.63, 27.56, 23.84, 22.97, 27.78, 26.88, 27.21, 24.25, 29.58, 27.34, 23.83, 25.58, 26.88, 23.08, 28.30, 21.77, 24.34, 24.16, 22.66, 23.36, 31.94, 27.15, 24.31, 29.65, 25.15, 26.07, 27.41, 22.31, 31.46, 25.58, 24.84, 26.27, 25.33, 22.17, 23.80, 28.10, 20.60, 27.65, 28.03, 27.56, 22.81[PLL], 21.63, 29.90, 26.53, 24.99, 24.50, 23.44, 29.48, 27.34, 26.10, 30.95, 22.75, 25.84, 21.86, 25.37, 24.27, 21.41, 26.90, 21.06, 20.68, 24.26, 24.84, 21.66, 28.48, 27.14, 23.11, 23.00, 23.77[PLL], 23.97, 26.39, 26.01, 20.03[PLL], 24.18, 22.45, 26.19, 27.83, 24.72, 27.54, 25.17, 27.53, 29.36, 23.97, 23.02, 19.87, 28.13, 23.73, 25.11, 31.49, 29.04, 25.07, 27.57, 29.50, 28.19, 27.85, 29.50, 26.82, 29.49, 26.53, 28.60, 24.70, 25.08, 25.61, 19.49



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 6
17+: 11
18+: 32
19+: 74
20+: 162
21+: 237
22+: 360
23+: 505
24+: 523
25+: 469
26+: 429
27+: 354
28+: 283
29+: 243
30+: 91
31+: 30
32+: 19
33+: 5
34+: 6


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 21, 2012)

Day 28- 3560 cubes done.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 352/352
best time: 9.73
worst time: 43.34

current avg5: 15.50 (σ = 1.66)
best avg5: 12.70 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 15.23 (σ = 1.28)
best avg12: 13.39 (σ = 1.40)

current avg100: 14.70 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 14.43 (σ = 1.18)

session avg: 14.96 (σ = 1.37)
session mean: 15.15


Spoiler



15.99, 15.54, 17.35, 16.04, 16.93, 14.24, 16.80, 16.96, 16.24, 15.50, 43.34, 17.07, 16.76, 15.34, 14.21, 15.08, 14.71, 42.93, 16.87, 14.41, 17.12, 13.53, 17.12, 13.96, 15.26, 15.35, 14.12, 19.56, 12.61, 17.47, 14.70, 17.44, 15.61, 15.69, 14.37, 17.23, 16.86, 17.84, 16.91, 16.65, 14.05, 15.23, 15.51, 15.50, 14.96, 14.19, 13.41, 15.51, 16.92, 15.56, 18.09, 16.57, 16.21, 14.04, 17.99, 16.31, 15.40, 15.96, 15.37, 14.04, 16.31, 13.17, 13.63, 12.97, 14.30, 17.19, 18.86, 16.27, 16.61, 13.31, 14.04, 13.53, 14.55, 10.29, 15.81, 12.98, 11.56, 14.37, 12.52, 16.65, 11.19, 19.47, 15.04, 14.05, 14.18, 13.83, 12.39, 15.01, 16.27, 14.04, 19.15, 13.55, 16.28, 13.44, 13.48, 16.80, 13.26, 9.73, 24.92, 17.13, 11.28, 15.62, 15.01, 18.24, 17.32, 16.01, 13.40, 15.77, 17.07, 14.13, 13.17, 14.78, 18.16, 16.50, 15.48, 16.82, 13.82, 15.68, 15.76, 15.47, 14.95, 14.07, 14.03, 16.12, 13.92, 12.81, 16.06, 11.63, 17.43, 16.98, 15.53, 16.47, 14.78, 14.08, 18.95, 13.99, 14.08, 15.41, 11.12, 15.19, 14.76, 16.42, 14.50, 14.59, 13.03, 14.13, 14.36, 14.37, 16.55, 14.93, 19.48, 14.01, 15.49, 16.28, 17.50, 15.10, 17.68, 14.73, 17.68, 17.87, 16.47, 14.34, 14.23, 15.15, 17.66, 16.04, 14.74, 15.36, 13.33, 14.64, 14.26, 11.74, 14.25, 15.18, 10.62, 15.46, 13.09, 14.83, 13.55, 14.38, 19.65, 13.98, 16.92, 13.75, 14.53, 14.18, 15.56, 17.12, 13.64, 13.49, 13.38, 12.41, 15.11, 14.03, 15.51, 14.82, 15.80, 14.53, 10.75, 13.93, 13.90, 13.25, 12.63, 14.18, 15.43, 15.19, 13.81, 14.49, 14.16, 14.09, 14.80, 16.88, 15.47, 13.81, 14.91, 15.19, 15.23, 13.90, 14.76, 13.16, 18.00, 11.53, 12.42, 14.31, 13.21, 13.31, 14.83, 19.94, 13.90, 12.56, 16.00, 13.66, 15.96, 13.80, 14.27, 12.42, 14.46, 12.89, 14.27, 16.87, 12.10, 17.01, 13.70, 14.54, 14.30, 16.12, 14.04, 16.47, 14.08, 11.74, 17.57, 14.14, 16.41, 13.17, 12.95, 17.13, 14.90, 14.43, 14.99, 26.53, 11.50, 15.99, 13.50, 17.01, 16.33, 13.89, 14.65, 12.89, 13.54, 16.20, 14.28, 13.96, 13.93, 16.72


First sub-10 solve, both avg are PB's, avg 100 tied.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 21, 2012)

Day 51
Solves/total: 3880/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 24.58 (σ = 0.95)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 23.49 (σ = 1.17)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 23.98 (σ = 1.27)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 24.96 (σ = 2.64)
best: 23.13 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 25.14 (σ = 2.48)
best: 23.86 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 1000
current: 24.79 (σ = 2.38)
best: 24.61 (σ = 2.37)

Average: 25.12 (σ = 2.33)
Mean: 25.12



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65, 26.34, 26.16, 28.27, 29.56, 29.16, 24.55, 29.31, 26.81, 23.81, 26.71, 23.97, 24.61, 19.56, 26.34, 25.02, 23.66, 25.43, 22.58, 23.06, 24.50, 26.05, 25.88, 26.38, 21.00, 26.72, 27.86, 22.80, 23.44, 16.65, 27.53, 19.59, 20.09, 25.34, 28.63, 22.16, 24.46, 22.96, 21.80, 25.83, 23.05, 24.31, 28.19, 25.77, 23.33, 23.91, 24.02, 25.46, 22.44, 22.84, 22.86, 25.90, 28.80, 23.90, 21.84, 20.34, 22.28, 21.15, 25.96, 23.40, 22.66, 27.08, 24.03, 23.83, 20.78[PLL], 21.00, 24.22, 29.52, 20.93, 21.52, 22.81, 24.52, 24.69, 24.47, 22.58, 19.18[PLL], 23.28, 21.72, 25.19, 20.72, 29.91, 22.18, 23.59, 27.09, 27.83, 24.77, 29.03, 24.02, 25.09, 26.55, 28.00, 23.44, 24.47, 29.03, 21.15, 25.96, 26.36, 26.69, 29.93, 24.27, 20.02, 26.96, 26.52, 21.21, 19.78, 29.61, 20.86, 22.77, 28.33, 22.47, 23.50, 26.28, 26.22, 19.77, 27.18, 27.11, 29.61, 27.61, 24.34, 23.68, 26.09, 26.43, 26.13, 21.22, 22.28, 24.90, 19.08, 22.38, 22.31, 29.47, 24.47, 26.59, 26.90, 20.66, 24.68, 23.41, 21.80, 27.11, 24.00, 26.16, 23.68, 22.28, 26.44, 24.41, 18.61[PLL], 20.81, 25.11, 22.15, 24.91, 19.43, 27.43, 28.06, 24.43, 27.33, 25.58, 30.56, 26.03, 21.50, 23.71, 24.30, 26.86, 23.46, 22.68, 24.15, 30.53, 19.69, 29.22, 24.90, 27.72, 31.06, 24.13, 22.56, 24.30, 27.36, 27.47, 26.71, 21.08, 25.69, 25.80, 24.33, 24.68, 29.74, 26.90, 20.56, 30.09, 27.65, 21.84, 24.68, 24.25, 25.94, 20.33, 21.28, 27.00, 24.34, 29.16, 21.44, 26.00, 27.05, 27.41, 23.13, 21.06, 22.81, 25.83, 27.69, 29.72, 23.61, 26.59, 27.11, 22.16, 25.31, 28.96, 22.28, 28.30, 24.36, 23.36, 18.88[PLL], 20.27, 25.31, 27.72, 25.81, 24.97, 22.55, 25.11, 28.21, 20.03, 26.56, 24.68, 25.00, 23.58, 23.97, 23.44, 20.61, 19.11, 22.02, 29.53, 22.31, 24.53, 21.90, 23.90, 21.16, 24.96, 23.36, 23.93, 26.56, 23.90, 24.81, 25.36, 21.58, 24.72, 23.88, 27.68, 21.22, 25.52, 25.03, 27.86, 22.55, 24.71, 23.71, 26.19, 28.91, 21.84, 27.36, 21.56, 23.58, 20.00, 29.43, 24.43, 23.94, 24.22, 20.34, 30.31, 20.25, 26.34, 25.36, 25.90, 28.80, 30.66, 21.03, 26.15, 24.08, 25.34, 29.68, 24.28, 25.00, 27.28, 22.75, 24.47, 21.86, 19.11, 28.47, 22.59, 20.72, 24.66, 22.90, 24.78, 25.21, 19.19, 23.11, 20.77, 22.52, 19.34[PLL], 22.43, 28.28, 21.96, 22.83, 26.81, 29.22, 28.22, 24.96, 22.27, 21.50, 27.30, 23.83, 20.19, 22.44, 26.77, 23.30, 22.22, 20.11, 21.97, 22.88, 25.50, 21.03, 17.46, 23.44, 22.50, 23.81, 20.58, 22.33, 22.77, 21.97, 21.56, 26.02, 25.75, 24.78, 20.93, 26.08, 20.13, 25.40, 30.40, 26.13, 29.81, 17.78, 19.63, 24.11, 23.43, 23.61, 18.33, 26.09, 23.53, 25.34, 25.09, 22.63, 28.81, 24.80, 24.02, 21.11, 22.38, 28.72, 24.44, 27.25, 20.94, 25.33, 27.41, 24.61, 25.56, 25.36, 20.81, 23.31, 23.22, 24.61, 23.36, 26.47, 24.41, 24.19, 30.75, 27.08, 29.56, 23.44, 31.53, 21.63, 22.69, 26.90, 23.06, 25.15, 23.43, 25.88, 24.55, 27.18, 24.00, 19.27, 31.31, 22.97, 28.28, 27.63, 24.86, 25.56, 24.21, 27.18, 24.08, 23.88, 23.38, 24.44, 26.72, 26.36, 24.96, 26.40, 24.38, 23.93, 22.90, 22.89, 26.13, 26.87, 19.91, 27.19, 29.55, 27.44, 26.24, 24.25, 23.88, 29.38, 26.25, 23.02, 24.11, 18.72[PLL], 22.94, 21.90, 23.93, 20.83, 29.88, 22.15, 23.83, 28.55, 23.84, 29.28, 25.44, 22.46, 31.56, 22.97, 23.21, 30.66, 21.50[PLL], 21.55, 21.43, 24.33, 26.53, 24.53, 26.78, 23.13, 22.88, 30.53, 25.90, 20.91, 26.03, 24.68, 27.18, 28.00, 21.16, 31.77, 23.36[PLL], 25.88, 24.56, 24.50, 24.56, 20.88, 22.46, 21.90, 26.44, 24.65, 20.22, 26.31, 28.59, 23.52, 24.33, 27.03, 29.28, 24.93, 27.52, 28.27, 26.68, 22.83, 26.05, 22.13, 24.61, 26.55, 26.97, 29.11, 22.47, 26.19, 21.71, 23.28, 26.36, 21.11, 22.61, 26.31, 23.58, 29.59, 28.65, 27.06, 28.68, 23.69, 27.72, 29.46, 31.53, 24.96, 25.34, 26.19, 25.38, 26.09, 24.58, 28.08, 26.83, 22.68, 23.28, 29.72, 24.30, 24.06, 22.36, 24.65, 23.97, 23.77, 29.52, 26.40, 22.61, 23.27, 21.83, 25.02, 24.13, 23.65, 22.36, 22.78, 24.55, 21.96, 23.05, 21.18, 22.19, 24.88, 21.53, 26.15, 22.68, 24.22, 17.83, 23.43, 30.27, 24.68, 28.53, 24.81, 28.71, 24.84, 27.88, 25.63, 27.56, 23.84, 22.97, 27.78, 26.88, 27.21, 24.25, 29.58, 27.34, 23.83, 25.58, 26.88, 23.08, 28.30, 21.77, 24.34, 24.16, 22.66, 23.36, 31.94, 27.15, 24.31, 29.65, 25.15, 26.07, 27.41, 22.31, 31.46, 25.58, 24.84, 26.27, 25.33, 22.17, 23.80, 28.10, 20.60, 27.65, 28.03, 27.56, 22.81[PLL], 21.63, 29.90, 26.53, 24.99, 24.50, 23.44, 29.48, 27.34, 26.10, 30.95, 22.75, 25.84, 21.86, 25.37, 24.27, 21.41, 26.90, 21.06, 20.68, 24.26, 24.84, 21.66, 28.48, 27.14, 23.11, 23.00, 23.77[PLL], 23.97, 26.39, 26.01, 20.03[PLL], 24.18, 22.45, 26.19, 27.83, 24.72, 27.54, 25.17, 27.53, 29.36, 23.97, 23.02, 19.87, 28.13, 23.73, 25.11, 31.49, 29.04, 25.07, 27.57, 29.50, 28.19, 27.85, 29.50, 26.82, 29.49, 26.53, 28.60, 24.70, 25.08, 25.61, 19.49, 26.65, 22.77, 24.93, 33.52, 29.61, 24.52, 19.86, 28.75, 26.58, 19.34, 20.00, 24.27, 16.96, 27.83, 25.27, 24.11, 25.94, 21.30, 33.93, 25.02, 23.52, 30.66, 25.16, 23.41, 19.55, 28.80, 25.65, 23.81, 25.68, 27.36, 22.75, 25.30, 23.72, 23.94, 22.40, 18.43, 22.25, 24.58, 25.53, 23.63



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 7
17+: 11
18+: 33
19+: 77
20+: 163
21+: 238
22+: 364
23+: 511
24+: 528
25+: 477
26+: 431
27+: 356
28+: 285
29+: 244
30+: 92
31+: 30
32+: 19
33+: 7
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 22, 2012)

Day 14 (2x2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 14/14
best time: 4.18
worst time: 8.32

current avg5: 6.20 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 5.75 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 6.34 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 6.34 (σ = 1.00)

session avg: 6.46 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 6.43



Times:


Spoiler



8.01, 6.12, 5.28, 6.91, 4.18, 5.86, 7.04, 6.84, 8.32, 4.73, 8.10, 6.89, 5.74, 5.96



1426 previous + 14 today = 1440 total

So falling behind. I didn't do any yesterday either. It was a crazy day, full of trips between doc's office, hospital, and pharmacy. Long story...


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 22, 2012)

Day 52
Solves/total: 3930/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 24.04 (σ = 0.85)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 24.89 (σ = 1.09)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 25.16 (σ = 1.51)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 24.26 (σ = 2.07)
best: 23.13 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 24.62 (σ = 2.42)
best: 23.86 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 1000
current: 24.76 (σ = 2.37)
best: 24.61 (σ = 2.37)

Average: 25.11 (σ = 2.33)
Mean: 25.11



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65, 26.34, 26.16, 28.27, 29.56, 29.16, 24.55, 29.31, 26.81, 23.81, 26.71, 23.97, 24.61, 19.56, 26.34, 25.02, 23.66, 25.43, 22.58, 23.06, 24.50, 26.05, 25.88, 26.38, 21.00, 26.72, 27.86, 22.80, 23.44, 16.65, 27.53, 19.59, 20.09, 25.34, 28.63, 22.16, 24.46, 22.96, 21.80, 25.83, 23.05, 24.31, 28.19, 25.77, 23.33, 23.91, 24.02, 25.46, 22.44, 22.84, 22.86, 25.90, 28.80, 23.90, 21.84, 20.34, 22.28, 21.15, 25.96, 23.40, 22.66, 27.08, 24.03, 23.83, 20.78[PLL], 21.00, 24.22, 29.52, 20.93, 21.52, 22.81, 24.52, 24.69, 24.47, 22.58, 19.18[PLL], 23.28, 21.72, 25.19, 20.72, 29.91, 22.18, 23.59, 27.09, 27.83, 24.77, 29.03, 24.02, 25.09, 26.55, 28.00, 23.44, 24.47, 29.03, 21.15, 25.96, 26.36, 26.69, 29.93, 24.27, 20.02, 26.96, 26.52, 21.21, 19.78, 29.61, 20.86, 22.77, 28.33, 22.47, 23.50, 26.28, 26.22, 19.77, 27.18, 27.11, 29.61, 27.61, 24.34, 23.68, 26.09, 26.43, 26.13, 21.22, 22.28, 24.90, 19.08, 22.38, 22.31, 29.47, 24.47, 26.59, 26.90, 20.66, 24.68, 23.41, 21.80, 27.11, 24.00, 26.16, 23.68, 22.28, 26.44, 24.41, 18.61[PLL], 20.81, 25.11, 22.15, 24.91, 19.43, 27.43, 28.06, 24.43, 27.33, 25.58, 30.56, 26.03, 21.50, 23.71, 24.30, 26.86, 23.46, 22.68, 24.15, 30.53, 19.69, 29.22, 24.90, 27.72, 31.06, 24.13, 22.56, 24.30, 27.36, 27.47, 26.71, 21.08, 25.69, 25.80, 24.33, 24.68, 29.74, 26.90, 20.56, 30.09, 27.65, 21.84, 24.68, 24.25, 25.94, 20.33, 21.28, 27.00, 24.34, 29.16, 21.44, 26.00, 27.05, 27.41, 23.13, 21.06, 22.81, 25.83, 27.69, 29.72, 23.61, 26.59, 27.11, 22.16, 25.31, 28.96, 22.28, 28.30, 24.36, 23.36, 18.88[PLL], 20.27, 25.31, 27.72, 25.81, 24.97, 22.55, 25.11, 28.21, 20.03, 26.56, 24.68, 25.00, 23.58, 23.97, 23.44, 20.61, 19.11, 22.02, 29.53, 22.31, 24.53, 21.90, 23.90, 21.16, 24.96, 23.36, 23.93, 26.56, 23.90, 24.81, 25.36, 21.58, 24.72, 23.88, 27.68, 21.22, 25.52, 25.03, 27.86, 22.55, 24.71, 23.71, 26.19, 28.91, 21.84, 27.36, 21.56, 23.58, 20.00, 29.43, 24.43, 23.94, 24.22, 20.34, 30.31, 20.25, 26.34, 25.36, 25.90, 28.80, 30.66, 21.03, 26.15, 24.08, 25.34, 29.68, 24.28, 25.00, 27.28, 22.75, 24.47, 21.86, 19.11, 28.47, 22.59, 20.72, 24.66, 22.90, 24.78, 25.21, 19.19, 23.11, 20.77, 22.52, 19.34[PLL], 22.43, 28.28, 21.96, 22.83, 26.81, 29.22, 28.22, 24.96, 22.27, 21.50, 27.30, 23.83, 20.19, 22.44, 26.77, 23.30, 22.22, 20.11, 21.97, 22.88, 25.50, 21.03, 17.46, 23.44, 22.50, 23.81, 20.58, 22.33, 22.77, 21.97, 21.56, 26.02, 25.75, 24.78, 20.93, 26.08, 20.13, 25.40, 30.40, 26.13, 29.81, 17.78, 19.63, 24.11, 23.43, 23.61, 18.33, 26.09, 23.53, 25.34, 25.09, 22.63, 28.81, 24.80, 24.02, 21.11, 22.38, 28.72, 24.44, 27.25, 20.94, 25.33, 27.41, 24.61, 25.56, 25.36, 20.81, 23.31, 23.22, 24.61, 23.36, 26.47, 24.41, 24.19, 30.75, 27.08, 29.56, 23.44, 31.53, 21.63, 22.69, 26.90, 23.06, 25.15, 23.43, 25.88, 24.55, 27.18, 24.00, 19.27, 31.31, 22.97, 28.28, 27.63, 24.86, 25.56, 24.21, 27.18, 24.08, 23.88, 23.38, 24.44, 26.72, 26.36, 24.96, 26.40, 24.38, 23.93, 22.90, 22.89, 26.13, 26.87, 19.91, 27.19, 29.55, 27.44, 26.24, 24.25, 23.88, 29.38, 26.25, 23.02, 24.11, 18.72[PLL], 22.94, 21.90, 23.93, 20.83, 29.88, 22.15, 23.83, 28.55, 23.84, 29.28, 25.44, 22.46, 31.56, 22.97, 23.21, 30.66, 21.50[PLL], 21.55, 21.43, 24.33, 26.53, 24.53, 26.78, 23.13, 22.88, 30.53, 25.90, 20.91, 26.03, 24.68, 27.18, 28.00, 21.16, 31.77, 23.36[PLL], 25.88, 24.56, 24.50, 24.56, 20.88, 22.46, 21.90, 26.44, 24.65, 20.22, 26.31, 28.59, 23.52, 24.33, 27.03, 29.28, 24.93, 27.52, 28.27, 26.68, 22.83, 26.05, 22.13, 24.61, 26.55, 26.97, 29.11, 22.47, 26.19, 21.71, 23.28, 26.36, 21.11, 22.61, 26.31, 23.58, 29.59, 28.65, 27.06, 28.68, 23.69, 27.72, 29.46, 31.53, 24.96, 25.34, 26.19, 25.38, 26.09, 24.58, 28.08, 26.83, 22.68, 23.28, 29.72, 24.30, 24.06, 22.36, 24.65, 23.97, 23.77, 29.52, 26.40, 22.61, 23.27, 21.83, 25.02, 24.13, 23.65, 22.36, 22.78, 24.55, 21.96, 23.05, 21.18, 22.19, 24.88, 21.53, 26.15, 22.68, 24.22, 17.83, 23.43, 30.27, 24.68, 28.53, 24.81, 28.71, 24.84, 27.88, 25.63, 27.56, 23.84, 22.97, 27.78, 26.88, 27.21, 24.25, 29.58, 27.34, 23.83, 25.58, 26.88, 23.08, 28.30, 21.77, 24.34, 24.16, 22.66, 23.36, 31.94, 27.15, 24.31, 29.65, 25.15, 26.07, 27.41, 22.31, 31.46, 25.58, 24.84, 26.27, 25.33, 22.17, 23.80, 28.10, 20.60, 27.65, 28.03, 27.56, 22.81[PLL], 21.63, 29.90, 26.53, 24.99, 24.50, 23.44, 29.48, 27.34, 26.10, 30.95, 22.75, 25.84, 21.86, 25.37, 24.27, 21.41, 26.90, 21.06, 20.68, 24.26, 24.84, 21.66, 28.48, 27.14, 23.11, 23.00, 23.77[PLL], 23.97, 26.39, 26.01, 20.03[PLL], 24.18, 22.45, 26.19, 27.83, 24.72, 27.54, 25.17, 27.53, 29.36, 23.97, 23.02, 19.87, 28.13, 23.73, 25.11, 31.49, 29.04, 25.07, 27.57, 29.50, 28.19, 27.85, 29.50, 26.82, 29.49, 26.53, 28.60, 24.70, 25.08, 25.61, 19.49, 26.65, 22.77, 24.93, 33.52, 29.61, 24.52, 19.86, 28.75, 26.58, 19.34, 20.00, 24.27, 16.96, 27.83, 25.27, 24.11, 25.94, 21.30, 33.93, 25.02, 23.52, 30.66, 25.16, 23.41, 19.55, 28.80, 25.65, 23.81, 25.68, 27.36, 22.75, 25.30, 23.72, 23.94, 22.40, 18.43, 22.25, 24.58, 25.53, 23.63, 28.47, 24.66, 24.72, 27.06, 20.94, 21.91, 21.94, 25.19, 22.71, 23.66, 29.44, 25.06, 24.06, 29.28, 20.47, 24.56, 23.11, 24.02, 24.06, 27.28, 22.86, 23.91, 23.03, 29.15, 22.38, 21.69, 25.33, 23.63, 25.55, 25.13, 20.91, 21.75, 21.91, 20.16, 20.21, 23.00, 23.68, 28.46, 26.75, 26.03, 26.55, 26.30, 25.61, 22.31, 20.19, 25.93, 28.53, 23.38, 25.00, 23.75



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 7
17+: 11
18+: 33
19+: 77
20+: 169
21+: 243
22+: 368
23+: 520
24+: 534
25+: 485
26+: 435
27+: 358
28+: 288
29+: 247
30+: 92
31+: 30
32+: 19
33+: 7
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 23, 2012)

Day 15 (2x2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 226/226
best time: 2.64
worst time: 12.81

current avg5: 6.13 (σ = 0.14)
best avg5: 4.24 (σ = 0.97)

current avg12: 6.26 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 5.16 (σ = 0.86)

current avg50: 6.48 (σ = 1.15)
best avg50: 6.14 (σ = 1.17)

current avg100: 6.56 (σ = 1.19)
best avg100: 6.28 (σ = 1.04)

session avg: 6.54 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 6.61



Times:


Spoiler



7.24, 7.27, 8.03, 8.29, 10.40, 7.01, 6.04, 5.56, 7.67, 6.38, 11.78, 8.86, 6.73, 6.05, 7.85, 8.02, 7.93, 7.09, 7.04, 7.64, 5.61, 8.12, 4.26, 6.57, 9.13, 8.29, 6.77, 6.62, 6.66, 6.15, 6.66, 6.88, 6.95, 6.86, 7.77, 7.21, 6.72, 3.36, 5.84, 5.61, 7.10, 6.93, 6.52, 8.68, 9.35, 5.96, 7.60, 5.05, 6.37, 4.14, 5.68, 5.32, 6.40, 2.89, 5.88, 5.64, 6.69, 5.68, 4.79, 5.44, 7.36, 5.19, 5.92, 8.34, 4.85, 6.25, 10.68, 8.67, 6.21, 6.79, 6.20, 6.59, 5.85, 6.71, 6.30, 6.42, 6.30, 3.31, 6.97, 2.83, 5.73, 6.06, 6.00, 12.81, 6.22, 6.76, 8.43, 6.36, 6.59, 6.79, 5.31, 8.34, 7.35, 6.50, 6.39, 5.88, 6.43, 5.02, 5.95, 11.37, 8.06, 5.48, 8.05, 4.19, 6.32, 9.48, 6.61, 7.16, 6.93, 6.40, 5.47, 6.38, 6.14, 6.04, 5.81, 2.99, 3.30, 7.74, 4.19, 5.24, 5.98, 5.20, 6.02, 5.04, 5.80, 4.97, 6.40, 7.06, 8.50, 5.65, 6.79, 5.22, 5.76, 8.55, 9.55+, 10.25, 6.30, 6.53, 6.53, 7.26, 5.60, 7.91, 7.29, 7.33, 5.33, 8.68, 5.73, 7.81, 5.11, 10.12, 5.33, 7.83, 5.14, 5.79, 6.78, 6.98, 5.45, 6.06, 7.13, 6.92, 9.48, 6.88, 6.63, 12.21, 7.31, 2.64, 6.53, 5.92, 5.81, 4.43, 6.22, 4.70, 5.76, 4.48, 5.70, 6.42, 6.64, 9.15+, 6.01, 6.01, 9.03, 4.24, 5.86, 3.53, 7.14, 6.56, 4.91, 6.56, 4.41, 5.73, 5.29, 5.96, 6.32, 5.10, 11.28, 5.70, 10.26, 4.47, 5.02, 7.14, 4.86, 5.56, 7.08, 8.92, 7.37, 7.97, 6.24, 7.52, 8.91, 7.73, 7.99, 5.31, 7.55, 7.55, 6.26, 4.55, 6.87, 7.06, 6.56, 6.43, 5.49, 7.83, 6.01, 6.09, 6.29, 5.56



1440 previous + 227 today = 1667 total

New PB Ao5 = 4.24!
New PB Ao12 = 5.16!

Edit: Oops, there were actually 226 solves on this day. I will adjust the last solves count...


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 23, 2012)

Day 53
Solves/total: 3976/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 27.09 (σ = 3.50)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 26.76 (σ = 1.61)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 26.31 (σ = 1.76)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 25.70 (σ = 2.05)
best: 23.13 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 24.94 (σ = 2.17)
best: 23.86 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 1000
current: 24.81 (σ = 2.40)
best: 24.61 (σ = 2.37)

Average: 25.12 (σ = 2.33)
Mean: 25.12



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65, 26.34, 26.16, 28.27, 29.56, 29.16, 24.55, 29.31, 26.81, 23.81, 26.71, 23.97, 24.61, 19.56, 26.34, 25.02, 23.66, 25.43, 22.58, 23.06, 24.50, 26.05, 25.88, 26.38, 21.00, 26.72, 27.86, 22.80, 23.44, 16.65, 27.53, 19.59, 20.09, 25.34, 28.63, 22.16, 24.46, 22.96, 21.80, 25.83, 23.05, 24.31, 28.19, 25.77, 23.33, 23.91, 24.02, 25.46, 22.44, 22.84, 22.86, 25.90, 28.80, 23.90, 21.84, 20.34, 22.28, 21.15, 25.96, 23.40, 22.66, 27.08, 24.03, 23.83, 20.78[PLL], 21.00, 24.22, 29.52, 20.93, 21.52, 22.81, 24.52, 24.69, 24.47, 22.58, 19.18[PLL], 23.28, 21.72, 25.19, 20.72, 29.91, 22.18, 23.59, 27.09, 27.83, 24.77, 29.03, 24.02, 25.09, 26.55, 28.00, 23.44, 24.47, 29.03, 21.15, 25.96, 26.36, 26.69, 29.93, 24.27, 20.02, 26.96, 26.52, 21.21, 19.78, 29.61, 20.86, 22.77, 28.33, 22.47, 23.50, 26.28, 26.22, 19.77, 27.18, 27.11, 29.61, 27.61, 24.34, 23.68, 26.09, 26.43, 26.13, 21.22, 22.28, 24.90, 19.08, 22.38, 22.31, 29.47, 24.47, 26.59, 26.90, 20.66, 24.68, 23.41, 21.80, 27.11, 24.00, 26.16, 23.68, 22.28, 26.44, 24.41, 18.61[PLL], 20.81, 25.11, 22.15, 24.91, 19.43, 27.43, 28.06, 24.43, 27.33, 25.58, 30.56, 26.03, 21.50, 23.71, 24.30, 26.86, 23.46, 22.68, 24.15, 30.53, 19.69, 29.22, 24.90, 27.72, 31.06, 24.13, 22.56, 24.30, 27.36, 27.47, 26.71, 21.08, 25.69, 25.80, 24.33, 24.68, 29.74, 26.90, 20.56, 30.09, 27.65, 21.84, 24.68, 24.25, 25.94, 20.33, 21.28, 27.00, 24.34, 29.16, 21.44, 26.00, 27.05, 27.41, 23.13, 21.06, 22.81, 25.83, 27.69, 29.72, 23.61, 26.59, 27.11, 22.16, 25.31, 28.96, 22.28, 28.30, 24.36, 23.36, 18.88[PLL], 20.27, 25.31, 27.72, 25.81, 24.97, 22.55, 25.11, 28.21, 20.03, 26.56, 24.68, 25.00, 23.58, 23.97, 23.44, 20.61, 19.11, 22.02, 29.53, 22.31, 24.53, 21.90, 23.90, 21.16, 24.96, 23.36, 23.93, 26.56, 23.90, 24.81, 25.36, 21.58, 24.72, 23.88, 27.68, 21.22, 25.52, 25.03, 27.86, 22.55, 24.71, 23.71, 26.19, 28.91, 21.84, 27.36, 21.56, 23.58, 20.00, 29.43, 24.43, 23.94, 24.22, 20.34, 30.31, 20.25, 26.34, 25.36, 25.90, 28.80, 30.66, 21.03, 26.15, 24.08, 25.34, 29.68, 24.28, 25.00, 27.28, 22.75, 24.47, 21.86, 19.11, 28.47, 22.59, 20.72, 24.66, 22.90, 24.78, 25.21, 19.19, 23.11, 20.77, 22.52, 19.34[PLL], 22.43, 28.28, 21.96, 22.83, 26.81, 29.22, 28.22, 24.96, 22.27, 21.50, 27.30, 23.83, 20.19, 22.44, 26.77, 23.30, 22.22, 20.11, 21.97, 22.88, 25.50, 21.03, 17.46, 23.44, 22.50, 23.81, 20.58, 22.33, 22.77, 21.97, 21.56, 26.02, 25.75, 24.78, 20.93, 26.08, 20.13, 25.40, 30.40, 26.13, 29.81, 17.78, 19.63, 24.11, 23.43, 23.61, 18.33, 26.09, 23.53, 25.34, 25.09, 22.63, 28.81, 24.80, 24.02, 21.11, 22.38, 28.72, 24.44, 27.25, 20.94, 25.33, 27.41, 24.61, 25.56, 25.36, 20.81, 23.31, 23.22, 24.61, 23.36, 26.47, 24.41, 24.19, 30.75, 27.08, 29.56, 23.44, 31.53, 21.63, 22.69, 26.90, 23.06, 25.15, 23.43, 25.88, 24.55, 27.18, 24.00, 19.27, 31.31, 22.97, 28.28, 27.63, 24.86, 25.56, 24.21, 27.18, 24.08, 23.88, 23.38, 24.44, 26.72, 26.36, 24.96, 26.40, 24.38, 23.93, 22.90, 22.89, 26.13, 26.87, 19.91, 27.19, 29.55, 27.44, 26.24, 24.25, 23.88, 29.38, 26.25, 23.02, 24.11, 18.72[PLL], 22.94, 21.90, 23.93, 20.83, 29.88, 22.15, 23.83, 28.55, 23.84, 29.28, 25.44, 22.46, 31.56, 22.97, 23.21, 30.66, 21.50[PLL], 21.55, 21.43, 24.33, 26.53, 24.53, 26.78, 23.13, 22.88, 30.53, 25.90, 20.91, 26.03, 24.68, 27.18, 28.00, 21.16, 31.77, 23.36[PLL], 25.88, 24.56, 24.50, 24.56, 20.88, 22.46, 21.90, 26.44, 24.65, 20.22, 26.31, 28.59, 23.52, 24.33, 27.03, 29.28, 24.93, 27.52, 28.27, 26.68, 22.83, 26.05, 22.13, 24.61, 26.55, 26.97, 29.11, 22.47, 26.19, 21.71, 23.28, 26.36, 21.11, 22.61, 26.31, 23.58, 29.59, 28.65, 27.06, 28.68, 23.69, 27.72, 29.46, 31.53, 24.96, 25.34, 26.19, 25.38, 26.09, 24.58, 28.08, 26.83, 22.68, 23.28, 29.72, 24.30, 24.06, 22.36, 24.65, 23.97, 23.77, 29.52, 26.40, 22.61, 23.27, 21.83, 25.02, 24.13, 23.65, 22.36, 22.78, 24.55, 21.96, 23.05, 21.18, 22.19, 24.88, 21.53, 26.15, 22.68, 24.22, 17.83, 23.43, 30.27, 24.68, 28.53, 24.81, 28.71, 24.84, 27.88, 25.63, 27.56, 23.84, 22.97, 27.78, 26.88, 27.21, 24.25, 29.58, 27.34, 23.83, 25.58, 26.88, 23.08, 28.30, 21.77, 24.34, 24.16, 22.66, 23.36, 31.94, 27.15, 24.31, 29.65, 25.15, 26.07, 27.41, 22.31, 31.46, 25.58, 24.84, 26.27, 25.33, 22.17, 23.80, 28.10, 20.60, 27.65, 28.03, 27.56, 22.81[PLL], 21.63, 29.90, 26.53, 24.99, 24.50, 23.44, 29.48, 27.34, 26.10, 30.95, 22.75, 25.84, 21.86, 25.37, 24.27, 21.41, 26.90, 21.06, 20.68, 24.26, 24.84, 21.66, 28.48, 27.14, 23.11, 23.00, 23.77[PLL], 23.97, 26.39, 26.01, 20.03[PLL], 24.18, 22.45, 26.19, 27.83, 24.72, 27.54, 25.17, 27.53, 29.36, 23.97, 23.02, 19.87, 28.13, 23.73, 25.11, 31.49, 29.04, 25.07, 27.57, 29.50, 28.19, 27.85, 29.50, 26.82, 29.49, 26.53, 28.60, 24.70, 25.08, 25.61, 19.49, 26.65, 22.77, 24.93, 33.52, 29.61, 24.52, 19.86, 28.75, 26.58, 19.34, 20.00, 24.27, 16.96, 27.83, 25.27, 24.11, 25.94, 21.30, 33.93, 25.02, 23.52, 30.66, 25.16, 23.41, 19.55, 28.80, 25.65, 23.81, 25.68, 27.36, 22.75, 25.30, 23.72, 23.94, 22.40, 18.43, 22.25, 24.58, 25.53, 23.63, 28.47, 24.66, 24.72, 27.06, 20.94, 21.91, 21.94, 25.19, 22.71, 23.66, 29.44, 25.06, 24.06, 29.28, 20.47, 24.56, 23.11, 24.02, 24.06, 27.28, 22.86, 23.91, 23.03, 29.15, 22.38, 21.69, 25.33, 23.63, 25.55, 25.13, 20.91, 21.75, 21.91, 20.16, 20.21, 23.00, 23.68, 28.46, 26.75, 26.03, 26.55, 26.30, 25.61, 22.31, 20.19, 25.93, 28.53, 23.38, 25.00, 23.75, 26.50, 24.19, 22.47, 23.50, 28.47, 21.86, 25.68, 25.34, 26.27, 21.25, 31.68, 26.77, 23.03, 24.91, 25.03, 29.63, 25.03, 23.72, 28.80, 23.72, 26.97, 23.05, 22.58, 26.09, 29.47, 24.43, 30.41, 23.52, 26.41, 26.78, 27.30, 26.06, 28.65, 22.56, 28.27, 23.80, 26.27, 19.18, 26.59, 24.84, 28.71, 28.61, 25.72, 25.94, 31.02, 24.30



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 7
17+: 11
18+: 33
19+: 78
20+: 169
21+: 245
22+: 371
23+: 527
24+: 539
25+: 491
26+: 445
27+: 359
28+: 294
29+: 249
30+: 93
31+: 32
32+: 19
33+: 7
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 24, 2012)

Day 16 (2x2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 302/302
best time: 1.61
worst time: 9.32

current avg5: 6.69 (σ = 0.06)
best avg5: 5.11 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 6.87 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 5.25 (σ = 0.64)

current avg50: 6.33 (σ = 0.95)
best avg50: 5.85 (σ = 0.72)

current avg100: 6.14 (σ = 1.00)
best avg100: 5.98 (σ = 0.80)

session avg: 6.15 (σ = 0.90)
session mean: 6.15



Times:


Spoiler



8.06, 7.57, 7.11, 6.19, 7.21, 7.11, 6.98, 3.09, 6.30, 6.30, 6.30, 5.51, 6.93, 5.06, 6.92, 5.82, 7.65, 6.82, 6.73, 7.86, 6.29, 5.21, 4.66, 5.87, 9.09, 5.08, 6.47, 7.17, 6.61, 5.75, 4.68, 4.82, 6.18, 5.82, 5.60, 4.89, 7.07, 9.32, 7.97, 7.41, 7.25, 6.25, 4.83, 5.77, 4.62, 5.55, 5.15, 5.78, 4.52, 5.86, 4.25, 5.62, 6.16, 6.34, 8.12, 5.68, 7.11, 5.81, 7.22, 8.70, 5.41, 5.89, 4.76, 5.24, 7.63, 6.01, 5.43, 6.39, 5.50, 8.07, 5.46, 6.44, 5.65, 7.33, 7.89, 2.98, 7.25, 6.12, 5.38, 4.85, 5.29, 7.14, 7.71, 9.24, 5.64, 6.78, 6.01, 5.98, 5.97, 4.07, 6.84, 7.99, 6.19, 7.06, 3.77, 4.95, 4.95, 5.79, 7.04, 6.33, 6.80, 5.10, 5.77, 5.78, 3.49, 5.20, 5.82, 6.38, 6.48, 6.96, 4.32, 6.02, 5.02, 5.46, 6.01, 6.62, 5.34, 5.89, 7.16, 6.10, 5.40, 5.92, 5.02, 5.97, 6.73, 8.36, 7.25, 7.31, 8.13, 8.00, 6.51, 5.92, 5.42, 8.19, 7.79, 6.94, 8.62, 5.01, 5.69, 6.91, 5.15, 5.70, 5.76, 5.41, 6.08, 7.63, 4.55, 6.77, 5.09, 4.94, 6.40, 5.25, 6.63, 5.56, 4.67, 5.19, 5.12, 5.74, 6.22, 6.23, 5.65, 5.94, 3.09, 7.27, 5.19, 4.30, 6.33, 5.40, 6.65, 6.24, 6.23, 6.45, 3.29, 6.58, 6.08, 5.81, 4.42, 7.16, 7.35, 6.76, 6.24, 5.07, 6.00, 6.84, 7.45, 5.79, 5.36, 5.17, 7.00, 6.06, 6.74, 7.04, 6.06, 6.63, 6.52, 7.29, 5.10, 6.33, 6.04, 6.43, 6.93, 8.00, 6.49, 4.36, 6.33, 5.60, 4.97, 5.65, 7.53, 6.54, 5.83, 4.47, 8.33, 4.97, 6.90, 6.55, 6.94, 5.89, 4.34, 6.98, 5.08, 6.18, 5.71, 5.13, 1.61, 7.74, 6.49, 8.27, 5.95, 5.77, 5.30, 6.73, 5.61, 4.30, 7.12, 6.76, 5.09, 5.03, 4.97, 9.09, 5.49, 7.32, 8.06, 7.22, 6.00, 4.08, 5.65, 5.40, 4.52, 5.78, 4.83, 6.24, 5.62, 8.43, 5.38, 5.01, 3.39, 5.39, 5.48, 5.58, 6.50, 5.11, 6.48, 5.51, 5.33, 9.11, 7.49, 5.23, 6.17, 5.72, 4.99, 5.60, 5.96, 7.45, 6.64, 8.15, 5.05, 4.03, 7.65, 5.85, 7.83, 5.66, 7.56, 4.91, 5.88, 7.73, 5.92, 5.88, 7.86, 7.44, 6.27, 6.14, 7.42, 7.46, 6.34, 7.78, 7.31, 6.66, 6.64, 6.76, 7.71, 4.38



1667 previous + 302 today = 1969 total

Probably PB sub-6 Ao100! No sup-10 times! Fam less sick. Catching up. Still doing just Ortega although I've read up on CLL and know a few cases. I'm not really using those algs though because I haven't practiced the recognition for them. I think after this marathon I'll really learn CLL.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 24, 2012)

Day 54
Solves/total: 4013/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 23.02 (σ = 4.15)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 24.30 (σ = 2.63)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 24.36 (σ = 1.99)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 24.65 (σ = 2.34)
best: 23.13 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 24.96 (σ = 2.28)
best: 23.86 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 1000
current: 24.81 (σ = 2.39)
best: 24.61 (σ = 2.37)

Average: 25.11 (σ = 2.33)
Mean: 25.11



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65, 26.34, 26.16, 28.27, 29.56, 29.16, 24.55, 29.31, 26.81, 23.81, 26.71, 23.97, 24.61, 19.56, 26.34, 25.02, 23.66, 25.43, 22.58, 23.06, 24.50, 26.05, 25.88, 26.38, 21.00, 26.72, 27.86, 22.80, 23.44, 16.65, 27.53, 19.59, 20.09, 25.34, 28.63, 22.16, 24.46, 22.96, 21.80, 25.83, 23.05, 24.31, 28.19, 25.77, 23.33, 23.91, 24.02, 25.46, 22.44, 22.84, 22.86, 25.90, 28.80, 23.90, 21.84, 20.34, 22.28, 21.15, 25.96, 23.40, 22.66, 27.08, 24.03, 23.83, 20.78[PLL], 21.00, 24.22, 29.52, 20.93, 21.52, 22.81, 24.52, 24.69, 24.47, 22.58, 19.18[PLL], 23.28, 21.72, 25.19, 20.72, 29.91, 22.18, 23.59, 27.09, 27.83, 24.77, 29.03, 24.02, 25.09, 26.55, 28.00, 23.44, 24.47, 29.03, 21.15, 25.96, 26.36, 26.69, 29.93, 24.27, 20.02, 26.96, 26.52, 21.21, 19.78, 29.61, 20.86, 22.77, 28.33, 22.47, 23.50, 26.28, 26.22, 19.77, 27.18, 27.11, 29.61, 27.61, 24.34, 23.68, 26.09, 26.43, 26.13, 21.22, 22.28, 24.90, 19.08, 22.38, 22.31, 29.47, 24.47, 26.59, 26.90, 20.66, 24.68, 23.41, 21.80, 27.11, 24.00, 26.16, 23.68, 22.28, 26.44, 24.41, 18.61[PLL], 20.81, 25.11, 22.15, 24.91, 19.43, 27.43, 28.06, 24.43, 27.33, 25.58, 30.56, 26.03, 21.50, 23.71, 24.30, 26.86, 23.46, 22.68, 24.15, 30.53, 19.69, 29.22, 24.90, 27.72, 31.06, 24.13, 22.56, 24.30, 27.36, 27.47, 26.71, 21.08, 25.69, 25.80, 24.33, 24.68, 29.74, 26.90, 20.56, 30.09, 27.65, 21.84, 24.68, 24.25, 25.94, 20.33, 21.28, 27.00, 24.34, 29.16, 21.44, 26.00, 27.05, 27.41, 23.13, 21.06, 22.81, 25.83, 27.69, 29.72, 23.61, 26.59, 27.11, 22.16, 25.31, 28.96, 22.28, 28.30, 24.36, 23.36, 18.88[PLL], 20.27, 25.31, 27.72, 25.81, 24.97, 22.55, 25.11, 28.21, 20.03, 26.56, 24.68, 25.00, 23.58, 23.97, 23.44, 20.61, 19.11, 22.02, 29.53, 22.31, 24.53, 21.90, 23.90, 21.16, 24.96, 23.36, 23.93, 26.56, 23.90, 24.81, 25.36, 21.58, 24.72, 23.88, 27.68, 21.22, 25.52, 25.03, 27.86, 22.55, 24.71, 23.71, 26.19, 28.91, 21.84, 27.36, 21.56, 23.58, 20.00, 29.43, 24.43, 23.94, 24.22, 20.34, 30.31, 20.25, 26.34, 25.36, 25.90, 28.80, 30.66, 21.03, 26.15, 24.08, 25.34, 29.68, 24.28, 25.00, 27.28, 22.75, 24.47, 21.86, 19.11, 28.47, 22.59, 20.72, 24.66, 22.90, 24.78, 25.21, 19.19, 23.11, 20.77, 22.52, 19.34[PLL], 22.43, 28.28, 21.96, 22.83, 26.81, 29.22, 28.22, 24.96, 22.27, 21.50, 27.30, 23.83, 20.19, 22.44, 26.77, 23.30, 22.22, 20.11, 21.97, 22.88, 25.50, 21.03, 17.46, 23.44, 22.50, 23.81, 20.58, 22.33, 22.77, 21.97, 21.56, 26.02, 25.75, 24.78, 20.93, 26.08, 20.13, 25.40, 30.40, 26.13, 29.81, 17.78, 19.63, 24.11, 23.43, 23.61, 18.33, 26.09, 23.53, 25.34, 25.09, 22.63, 28.81, 24.80, 24.02, 21.11, 22.38, 28.72, 24.44, 27.25, 20.94, 25.33, 27.41, 24.61, 25.56, 25.36, 20.81, 23.31, 23.22, 24.61, 23.36, 26.47, 24.41, 24.19, 30.75, 27.08, 29.56, 23.44, 31.53, 21.63, 22.69, 26.90, 23.06, 25.15, 23.43, 25.88, 24.55, 27.18, 24.00, 19.27, 31.31, 22.97, 28.28, 27.63, 24.86, 25.56, 24.21, 27.18, 24.08, 23.88, 23.38, 24.44, 26.72, 26.36, 24.96, 26.40, 24.38, 23.93, 22.90, 22.89, 26.13, 26.87, 19.91, 27.19, 29.55, 27.44, 26.24, 24.25, 23.88, 29.38, 26.25, 23.02, 24.11, 18.72[PLL], 22.94, 21.90, 23.93, 20.83, 29.88, 22.15, 23.83, 28.55, 23.84, 29.28, 25.44, 22.46, 31.56, 22.97, 23.21, 30.66, 21.50[PLL], 21.55, 21.43, 24.33, 26.53, 24.53, 26.78, 23.13, 22.88, 30.53, 25.90, 20.91, 26.03, 24.68, 27.18, 28.00, 21.16, 31.77, 23.36[PLL], 25.88, 24.56, 24.50, 24.56, 20.88, 22.46, 21.90, 26.44, 24.65, 20.22, 26.31, 28.59, 23.52, 24.33, 27.03, 29.28, 24.93, 27.52, 28.27, 26.68, 22.83, 26.05, 22.13, 24.61, 26.55, 26.97, 29.11, 22.47, 26.19, 21.71, 23.28, 26.36, 21.11, 22.61, 26.31, 23.58, 29.59, 28.65, 27.06, 28.68, 23.69, 27.72, 29.46, 31.53, 24.96, 25.34, 26.19, 25.38, 26.09, 24.58, 28.08, 26.83, 22.68, 23.28, 29.72, 24.30, 24.06, 22.36, 24.65, 23.97, 23.77, 29.52, 26.40, 22.61, 23.27, 21.83, 25.02, 24.13, 23.65, 22.36, 22.78, 24.55, 21.96, 23.05, 21.18, 22.19, 24.88, 21.53, 26.15, 22.68, 24.22, 17.83, 23.43, 30.27, 24.68, 28.53, 24.81, 28.71, 24.84, 27.88, 25.63, 27.56, 23.84, 22.97, 27.78, 26.88, 27.21, 24.25, 29.58, 27.34, 23.83, 25.58, 26.88, 23.08, 28.30, 21.77, 24.34, 24.16, 22.66, 23.36, 31.94, 27.15, 24.31, 29.65, 25.15, 26.07, 27.41, 22.31, 31.46, 25.58, 24.84, 26.27, 25.33, 22.17, 23.80, 28.10, 20.60, 27.65, 28.03, 27.56, 22.81[PLL], 21.63, 29.90, 26.53, 24.99, 24.50, 23.44, 29.48, 27.34, 26.10, 30.95, 22.75, 25.84, 21.86, 25.37, 24.27, 21.41, 26.90, 21.06, 20.68, 24.26, 24.84, 21.66, 28.48, 27.14, 23.11, 23.00, 23.77[PLL], 23.97, 26.39, 26.01, 20.03[PLL], 24.18, 22.45, 26.19, 27.83, 24.72, 27.54, 25.17, 27.53, 29.36, 23.97, 23.02, 19.87, 28.13, 23.73, 25.11, 31.49, 29.04, 25.07, 27.57, 29.50, 28.19, 27.85, 29.50, 26.82, 29.49, 26.53, 28.60, 24.70, 25.08, 25.61, 19.49, 26.65, 22.77, 24.93, 33.52, 29.61, 24.52, 19.86, 28.75, 26.58, 19.34, 20.00, 24.27, 16.96, 27.83, 25.27, 24.11, 25.94, 21.30, 33.93, 25.02, 23.52, 30.66, 25.16, 23.41, 19.55, 28.80, 25.65, 23.81, 25.68, 27.36, 22.75, 25.30, 23.72, 23.94, 22.40, 18.43, 22.25, 24.58, 25.53, 23.63, 28.47, 24.66, 24.72, 27.06, 20.94, 21.91, 21.94, 25.19, 22.71, 23.66, 29.44, 25.06, 24.06, 29.28, 20.47, 24.56, 23.11, 24.02, 24.06, 27.28, 22.86, 23.91, 23.03, 29.15, 22.38, 21.69, 25.33, 23.63, 25.55, 25.13, 20.91, 21.75, 21.91, 20.16, 20.21, 23.00, 23.68, 28.46, 26.75, 26.03, 26.55, 26.30, 25.61, 22.31, 20.19, 25.93, 28.53, 23.38, 25.00, 23.75, 26.50, 24.19, 22.47, 23.50, 28.47, 21.86, 25.68, 25.34, 26.27, 21.25, 31.68, 26.77, 23.03, 24.91, 25.03, 29.63, 25.03, 23.72, 28.80, 23.72, 26.97, 23.05, 22.58, 26.09, 29.47, 24.43, 30.41, 23.52, 26.41, 26.78, 27.30, 26.06, 28.65, 22.56, 28.27, 23.80, 26.27, 19.18, 26.59, 24.84, 28.71, 28.61, 25.72, 25.94, 31.02, 24.30, 21.28, 23.84, 21.63, 28.94, 26.86, 21.61, 23.81, 26.06, 21.30, 24.56, 26.27, 25.93, 25.69, 28.84, 23.56, 20.96, 22.50, 25.11, 17.75, 21.44, 23.75, 26.33, 27.56, 26.41, 20.06, 26.56, 22.72, 26.40, 24.15, 24.93, 21.25, 24.72, 29.13, 22.88, 19.05, 27.33, 22.68



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 7
17+: 12
18+: 33
19+: 79
20+: 171
21+: 251
22+: 375
23+: 531
24+: 543
25+: 494
26+: 452
27+: 361
28+: 296
29+: 250
30+: 93
31+: 32
32+: 19
33+: 7
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 25, 2012)

Day 17 (2x2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 31/31
best time: 4.37
worst time: 9.41

current avg5: 6.59 (σ = 0.08)
best avg5: 5.83 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 6.79 (σ = 0.22)
best avg12: 6.32 (σ = 0.95)

session avg: 6.64 (σ = 0.64)
session mean: 6.64



Times:


Spoiler



6.38, 5.33, 6.60, 7.61, 7.20, 5.85, 5.67, 4.51, 9.41, 5.97, 7.69, 7.30, 5.74, 4.37, 6.49, 6.74, 7.46, 8.33, 6.04, 7.05, 6.85, 6.79, 7.45, 6.78, 7.14, 6.54, 6.68, 6.53, 7.01, 6.55, 5.75



1969 previous + 31 today = 2000 total

I didn't plan to stop the total at 2000. I just happened to do 31 and then stop and realized after that it brings my total to an even 2000. Well, only 31 solves. It was just another one of those days I guess. Still have to catch up.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 25, 2012)

> "Well, only 31 solves."


My guess is lack of motivation. 3*3 has intuitive cross and f2l, 57 OLL's and 21 PLL's
2*2 Ortega is intuitive first layer, 7 OLL's and a few PBL's = not much variation

Day 55
Solves/total: 4077/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 23.01 (σ = 1.68)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 23.18 (σ = 1.42)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 24.21 (σ = 2.40)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 25.07 (σ = 2.31)
best: 23.13 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 24.50 (σ = 2.47)
best: 23.86 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 1000
current: 24.78 (σ = 2.39)
best: 24.61 (σ = 2.37)

Average: 25.10 (σ = 2.33)
Mean: 25.10



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65, 26.34, 26.16, 28.27, 29.56, 29.16, 24.55, 29.31, 26.81, 23.81, 26.71, 23.97, 24.61, 19.56, 26.34, 25.02, 23.66, 25.43, 22.58, 23.06, 24.50, 26.05, 25.88, 26.38, 21.00, 26.72, 27.86, 22.80, 23.44, 16.65, 27.53, 19.59, 20.09, 25.34, 28.63, 22.16, 24.46, 22.96, 21.80, 25.83, 23.05, 24.31, 28.19, 25.77, 23.33, 23.91, 24.02, 25.46, 22.44, 22.84, 22.86, 25.90, 28.80, 23.90, 21.84, 20.34, 22.28, 21.15, 25.96, 23.40, 22.66, 27.08, 24.03, 23.83, 20.78[PLL], 21.00, 24.22, 29.52, 20.93, 21.52, 22.81, 24.52, 24.69, 24.47, 22.58, 19.18[PLL], 23.28, 21.72, 25.19, 20.72, 29.91, 22.18, 23.59, 27.09, 27.83, 24.77, 29.03, 24.02, 25.09, 26.55, 28.00, 23.44, 24.47, 29.03, 21.15, 25.96, 26.36, 26.69, 29.93, 24.27, 20.02, 26.96, 26.52, 21.21, 19.78, 29.61, 20.86, 22.77, 28.33, 22.47, 23.50, 26.28, 26.22, 19.77, 27.18, 27.11, 29.61, 27.61, 24.34, 23.68, 26.09, 26.43, 26.13, 21.22, 22.28, 24.90, 19.08, 22.38, 22.31, 29.47, 24.47, 26.59, 26.90, 20.66, 24.68, 23.41, 21.80, 27.11, 24.00, 26.16, 23.68, 22.28, 26.44, 24.41, 18.61[PLL], 20.81, 25.11, 22.15, 24.91, 19.43, 27.43, 28.06, 24.43, 27.33, 25.58, 30.56, 26.03, 21.50, 23.71, 24.30, 26.86, 23.46, 22.68, 24.15, 30.53, 19.69, 29.22, 24.90, 27.72, 31.06, 24.13, 22.56, 24.30, 27.36, 27.47, 26.71, 21.08, 25.69, 25.80, 24.33, 24.68, 29.74, 26.90, 20.56, 30.09, 27.65, 21.84, 24.68, 24.25, 25.94, 20.33, 21.28, 27.00, 24.34, 29.16, 21.44, 26.00, 27.05, 27.41, 23.13, 21.06, 22.81, 25.83, 27.69, 29.72, 23.61, 26.59, 27.11, 22.16, 25.31, 28.96, 22.28, 28.30, 24.36, 23.36, 18.88[PLL], 20.27, 25.31, 27.72, 25.81, 24.97, 22.55, 25.11, 28.21, 20.03, 26.56, 24.68, 25.00, 23.58, 23.97, 23.44, 20.61, 19.11, 22.02, 29.53, 22.31, 24.53, 21.90, 23.90, 21.16, 24.96, 23.36, 23.93, 26.56, 23.90, 24.81, 25.36, 21.58, 24.72, 23.88, 27.68, 21.22, 25.52, 25.03, 27.86, 22.55, 24.71, 23.71, 26.19, 28.91, 21.84, 27.36, 21.56, 23.58, 20.00, 29.43, 24.43, 23.94, 24.22, 20.34, 30.31, 20.25, 26.34, 25.36, 25.90, 28.80, 30.66, 21.03, 26.15, 24.08, 25.34, 29.68, 24.28, 25.00, 27.28, 22.75, 24.47, 21.86, 19.11, 28.47, 22.59, 20.72, 24.66, 22.90, 24.78, 25.21, 19.19, 23.11, 20.77, 22.52, 19.34[PLL], 22.43, 28.28, 21.96, 22.83, 26.81, 29.22, 28.22, 24.96, 22.27, 21.50, 27.30, 23.83, 20.19, 22.44, 26.77, 23.30, 22.22, 20.11, 21.97, 22.88, 25.50, 21.03, 17.46, 23.44, 22.50, 23.81, 20.58, 22.33, 22.77, 21.97, 21.56, 26.02, 25.75, 24.78, 20.93, 26.08, 20.13, 25.40, 30.40, 26.13, 29.81, 17.78, 19.63, 24.11, 23.43, 23.61, 18.33, 26.09, 23.53, 25.34, 25.09, 22.63, 28.81, 24.80, 24.02, 21.11, 22.38, 28.72, 24.44, 27.25, 20.94, 25.33, 27.41, 24.61, 25.56, 25.36, 20.81, 23.31, 23.22, 24.61, 23.36, 26.47, 24.41, 24.19, 30.75, 27.08, 29.56, 23.44, 31.53, 21.63, 22.69, 26.90, 23.06, 25.15, 23.43, 25.88, 24.55, 27.18, 24.00, 19.27, 31.31, 22.97, 28.28, 27.63, 24.86, 25.56, 24.21, 27.18, 24.08, 23.88, 23.38, 24.44, 26.72, 26.36, 24.96, 26.40, 24.38, 23.93, 22.90, 22.89, 26.13, 26.87, 19.91, 27.19, 29.55, 27.44, 26.24, 24.25, 23.88, 29.38, 26.25, 23.02, 24.11, 18.72[PLL], 22.94, 21.90, 23.93, 20.83, 29.88, 22.15, 23.83, 28.55, 23.84, 29.28, 25.44, 22.46, 31.56, 22.97, 23.21, 30.66, 21.50[PLL], 21.55, 21.43, 24.33, 26.53, 24.53, 26.78, 23.13, 22.88, 30.53, 25.90, 20.91, 26.03, 24.68, 27.18, 28.00, 21.16, 31.77, 23.36[PLL], 25.88, 24.56, 24.50, 24.56, 20.88, 22.46, 21.90, 26.44, 24.65, 20.22, 26.31, 28.59, 23.52, 24.33, 27.03, 29.28, 24.93, 27.52, 28.27, 26.68, 22.83, 26.05, 22.13, 24.61, 26.55, 26.97, 29.11, 22.47, 26.19, 21.71, 23.28, 26.36, 21.11, 22.61, 26.31, 23.58, 29.59, 28.65, 27.06, 28.68, 23.69, 27.72, 29.46, 31.53, 24.96, 25.34, 26.19, 25.38, 26.09, 24.58, 28.08, 26.83, 22.68, 23.28, 29.72, 24.30, 24.06, 22.36, 24.65, 23.97, 23.77, 29.52, 26.40, 22.61, 23.27, 21.83, 25.02, 24.13, 23.65, 22.36, 22.78, 24.55, 21.96, 23.05, 21.18, 22.19, 24.88, 21.53, 26.15, 22.68, 24.22, 17.83, 23.43, 30.27, 24.68, 28.53, 24.81, 28.71, 24.84, 27.88, 25.63, 27.56, 23.84, 22.97, 27.78, 26.88, 27.21, 24.25, 29.58, 27.34, 23.83, 25.58, 26.88, 23.08, 28.30, 21.77, 24.34, 24.16, 22.66, 23.36, 31.94, 27.15, 24.31, 29.65, 25.15, 26.07, 27.41, 22.31, 31.46, 25.58, 24.84, 26.27, 25.33, 22.17, 23.80, 28.10, 20.60, 27.65, 28.03, 27.56, 22.81[PLL], 21.63, 29.90, 26.53, 24.99, 24.50, 23.44, 29.48, 27.34, 26.10, 30.95, 22.75, 25.84, 21.86, 25.37, 24.27, 21.41, 26.90, 21.06, 20.68, 24.26, 24.84, 21.66, 28.48, 27.14, 23.11, 23.00, 23.77[PLL], 23.97, 26.39, 26.01, 20.03[PLL], 24.18, 22.45, 26.19, 27.83, 24.72, 27.54, 25.17, 27.53, 29.36, 23.97, 23.02, 19.87, 28.13, 23.73, 25.11, 31.49, 29.04, 25.07, 27.57, 29.50, 28.19, 27.85, 29.50, 26.82, 29.49, 26.53, 28.60, 24.70, 25.08, 25.61, 19.49, 26.65, 22.77, 24.93, 33.52, 29.61, 24.52, 19.86, 28.75, 26.58, 19.34, 20.00, 24.27, 16.96, 27.83, 25.27, 24.11, 25.94, 21.30, 33.93, 25.02, 23.52, 30.66, 25.16, 23.41, 19.55, 28.80, 25.65, 23.81, 25.68, 27.36, 22.75, 25.30, 23.72, 23.94, 22.40, 18.43, 22.25, 24.58, 25.53, 23.63, 28.47, 24.66, 24.72, 27.06, 20.94, 21.91, 21.94, 25.19, 22.71, 23.66, 29.44, 25.06, 24.06, 29.28, 20.47, 24.56, 23.11, 24.02, 24.06, 27.28, 22.86, 23.91, 23.03, 29.15, 22.38, 21.69, 25.33, 23.63, 25.55, 25.13, 20.91, 21.75, 21.91, 20.16, 20.21, 23.00, 23.68, 28.46, 26.75, 26.03, 26.55, 26.30, 25.61, 22.31, 20.19, 25.93, 28.53, 23.38, 25.00, 23.75, 26.50, 24.19, 22.47, 23.50, 28.47, 21.86, 25.68, 25.34, 26.27, 21.25, 31.68, 26.77, 23.03, 24.91, 25.03, 29.63, 25.03, 23.72, 28.80, 23.72, 26.97, 23.05, 22.58, 26.09, 29.47, 24.43, 30.41, 23.52, 26.41, 26.78, 27.30, 26.06, 28.65, 22.56, 28.27, 23.80, 26.27, 19.18, 26.59, 24.84, 28.71, 28.61, 25.72, 25.94, 31.02, 24.30, 21.28, 23.84, 21.63, 28.94, 26.86, 21.61, 23.81, 26.06, 21.30, 24.56, 26.27, 25.93, 25.69, 28.84, 23.56, 20.96, 22.50, 25.11, 17.75, 21.44, 23.75, 26.33, 27.56, 26.41, 20.06, 26.56, 22.72, 26.40, 24.15, 24.93, 21.25, 24.72, 29.13, 22.88, 19.05, 27.33, 22.68, 16.91, 25.41, 24.52, 25.97, 29.22, 19.93, 19.97, 22.61, 23.96, 22.78, 27.05, 25.84, 19.44, 19.61, 22.96, 27.72, 30.81, 27.38, 22.41, 27.78, 27.19, 24.43, 24.71, 26.44, 20.81, 24.08, 28.25, 26.55, 30.78, 20.38, 25.63, 27.41, 19.68, 27.33, 26.11, 22.86, 22.50, 24.53, 24.02, 27.34, 24.05, 30.34, 24.21, 17.08, 26.52, 26.58, 31.09, 24.59, 24.66, 24.21, 24.03, 24.44, 27.88, 27.08, 19.18, 20.91, 28.50, 24.88, 24.52, 25.93, 21.83, 23.06, 24.66, 21.30



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 8
17+: 13
18+: 33
19+: 85
20+: 174
21+: 253
22+: 381
23+: 533
24+: 559
25+: 499
26+: 457
27+: 371
28+: 298
29+: 251
30+: 96
31+: 33
32+: 19
33+: 7
34+: 6


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 26, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> My guess is lack of motivation. 3*3 has intuitive cross and f2l, 57 OLL's and 21 PLL's
> 2*2 Ortega is intuitive first layer, 7 OLL's and a few PBL's = not much variation



This is partly true because I feel less motivated than with 3x3. Also, I think I am fast approaching my limit with Ortega. But it takes awhile to learn CLL so I wasn't going to do that until after the marathon. But the main reason is not motivation but because my family has been sick and I've been so busy taking care of them (all 4 of them were sick)for the past week and a half. Two of them visited the hospital on separate occasions and each took several hours to half a day. And... well the baby is still nursing between all that and then I had to cook more special food and just do a lot more work. And... and... and... So then I got out of the habit of cubing all day long...

Day 18 (2x2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 245/245
best time: 2.56
worst time: 13.69

current avg5: 6.22 (σ = 0.20)
best avg5: 3.55 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 6.40 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 5.02 (σ = 1.17)

current avg50: 6.09 (σ = 1.13)
best avg50: 5.77 (σ = 1.16)

current avg100: 6.12 (σ = 1.10)
best avg100: 6.00 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 6.21 (σ = 0.99)
session mean: 6.28



Times:


Spoiler



6.87, 5.41, 5.01, 8.84, 4.60, 5.15, 5.38, 4.88, 8.57, 6.09, 6.09, 7.30, 7.24, 4.08, 6.20, 6.01, 5.73, 5.79, 4.69, 5.88, 7.70, 6.51, 5.48, 5.26, 6.83, 7.51, 4.48, 13.69, 6.25, 6.28, 7.10, 5.82, 6.08, 5.87, 5.29, 6.45, 5.69, 6.78, 5.34, 6.03, 5.35, 5.24, 6.48, 5.89, 5.08, 5.92, 4.84, 3.64, 5.93, 8.29, 5.51, 5.87, 6.75, 5.67, 6.68, 6.21, 5.09, 6.93, 5.55, 9.29, 6.71, 6.97, 7.47, 10.82, 7.74, 6.08, 6.10, 7.21, 8.95, 5.44, 4.59, 5.76, 7.65, 2.56, 6.98, 5.57, 6.78, 5.73, 5.52, 5.84, 7.22, 8.41, 5.90, 8.78, 4.77, 7.47, 6.87, 4.98, 5.73, 5.93, 6.14, 7.18, 7.51, 9.06, 6.10, 7.60+, 6.61, 6.22, 7.36, 8.21, 5.92, 8.85, 4.93, 7.76, 5.86, 6.18, 6.86, 6.14, 4.51, 6.27, 6.48, 7.47, 5.62, 6.58, 4.26, 5.64, 5.55, 5.64, 6.08, 5.62, 5.62, 10.52, 6.28, 7.55, 6.07, 4.64, 6.23, 5.91, 6.03, 5.68, 11.29, 4.78, 5.61, 4.36, 6.07, 5.18, 6.41, 4.80, 5.74, 5.81, 5.63, 9.24, 5.99, 9.52, 6.15, 5.93, 5.46, 7.27, 5.39, 6.61, 5.72, 7.34, 6.30, 6.09, 7.70, 7.68, 7.12, 7.05, 8.09, 4.99, 6.06, 3.19, 5.60, 3.47, 6.39, 5.71, 5.07, 5.46, 5.76, 6.58, 5.76, 7.46, 4.69, 7.28, 4.92, 6.40, 4.19, 5.89, 6.87, 5.78, 5.52, 6.54, 7.82, 4.23, 9.58, 7.60, 6.83, 5.47, 5.65, 3.68, 6.76, 8.36, 7.57, 6.88, 3.81, 3.48, 2.91, 3.36, 5.60, 5.97, 5.55, 4.73, 6.79, 4.90, 5.96, 7.36, 5.84, 6.20, 8.75, 4.00, 12.00+, 5.33, 5.98, 5.88, 6.08, 6.99, 5.01, 7.21, 7.40, 5.62, 6.88, 6.90, 6.98, 6.28, 6.50, 7.62, 6.97, 5.32, 5.26, 3.20, 4.73, 7.13, 8.24, 8.55+, 7.24, 10.75, 6.24, 4.40, 6.19, 6.16, 3.19, 6.31, 6.35, 6.57, 5.99



2000 previous + 245 today = 2245 total

Whooo!!! New PB Ao5 = 3.55 and Ao12 = 5.02!!! I got 4 nice scrambles in a row for that Ao5. I don't think that will happen again in a long time. But then I got a string of bad scrambles so couldn't quite get a sub-5 Ao12. But still... YAY!


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 56
Solves/total: 4143/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: 26.40 (σ = 4.16)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 25.78 (σ = 2.37)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 25.28 (σ = 2.54)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 24.67 (σ = 2.40)
best: 23.13 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 24.75 (σ = 2.21)
best: 23.86 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 1000
current: 24.80 (σ = 2.36)
best: 24.61 (σ = 2.37)

Average: 25.10 (σ = 2.33)
Mean: 25.10



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65, 26.34, 26.16, 28.27, 29.56, 29.16, 24.55, 29.31, 26.81, 23.81, 26.71, 23.97, 24.61, 19.56, 26.34, 25.02, 23.66, 25.43, 22.58, 23.06, 24.50, 26.05, 25.88, 26.38, 21.00, 26.72, 27.86, 22.80, 23.44, 16.65, 27.53, 19.59, 20.09, 25.34, 28.63, 22.16, 24.46, 22.96, 21.80, 25.83, 23.05, 24.31, 28.19, 25.77, 23.33, 23.91, 24.02, 25.46, 22.44, 22.84, 22.86, 25.90, 28.80, 23.90, 21.84, 20.34, 22.28, 21.15, 25.96, 23.40, 22.66, 27.08, 24.03, 23.83, 20.78[PLL], 21.00, 24.22, 29.52, 20.93, 21.52, 22.81, 24.52, 24.69, 24.47, 22.58, 19.18[PLL], 23.28, 21.72, 25.19, 20.72, 29.91, 22.18, 23.59, 27.09, 27.83, 24.77, 29.03, 24.02, 25.09, 26.55, 28.00, 23.44, 24.47, 29.03, 21.15, 25.96, 26.36, 26.69, 29.93, 24.27, 20.02, 26.96, 26.52, 21.21, 19.78, 29.61, 20.86, 22.77, 28.33, 22.47, 23.50, 26.28, 26.22, 19.77, 27.18, 27.11, 29.61, 27.61, 24.34, 23.68, 26.09, 26.43, 26.13, 21.22, 22.28, 24.90, 19.08, 22.38, 22.31, 29.47, 24.47, 26.59, 26.90, 20.66, 24.68, 23.41, 21.80, 27.11, 24.00, 26.16, 23.68, 22.28, 26.44, 24.41, 18.61[PLL], 20.81, 25.11, 22.15, 24.91, 19.43, 27.43, 28.06, 24.43, 27.33, 25.58, 30.56, 26.03, 21.50, 23.71, 24.30, 26.86, 23.46, 22.68, 24.15, 30.53, 19.69, 29.22, 24.90, 27.72, 31.06, 24.13, 22.56, 24.30, 27.36, 27.47, 26.71, 21.08, 25.69, 25.80, 24.33, 24.68, 29.74, 26.90, 20.56, 30.09, 27.65, 21.84, 24.68, 24.25, 25.94, 20.33, 21.28, 27.00, 24.34, 29.16, 21.44, 26.00, 27.05, 27.41, 23.13, 21.06, 22.81, 25.83, 27.69, 29.72, 23.61, 26.59, 27.11, 22.16, 25.31, 28.96, 22.28, 28.30, 24.36, 23.36, 18.88[PLL], 20.27, 25.31, 27.72, 25.81, 24.97, 22.55, 25.11, 28.21, 20.03, 26.56, 24.68, 25.00, 23.58, 23.97, 23.44, 20.61, 19.11, 22.02, 29.53, 22.31, 24.53, 21.90, 23.90, 21.16, 24.96, 23.36, 23.93, 26.56, 23.90, 24.81, 25.36, 21.58, 24.72, 23.88, 27.68, 21.22, 25.52, 25.03, 27.86, 22.55, 24.71, 23.71, 26.19, 28.91, 21.84, 27.36, 21.56, 23.58, 20.00, 29.43, 24.43, 23.94, 24.22, 20.34, 30.31, 20.25, 26.34, 25.36, 25.90, 28.80, 30.66, 21.03, 26.15, 24.08, 25.34, 29.68, 24.28, 25.00, 27.28, 22.75, 24.47, 21.86, 19.11, 28.47, 22.59, 20.72, 24.66, 22.90, 24.78, 25.21, 19.19, 23.11, 20.77, 22.52, 19.34[PLL], 22.43, 28.28, 21.96, 22.83, 26.81, 29.22, 28.22, 24.96, 22.27, 21.50, 27.30, 23.83, 20.19, 22.44, 26.77, 23.30, 22.22, 20.11, 21.97, 22.88, 25.50, 21.03, 17.46, 23.44, 22.50, 23.81, 20.58, 22.33, 22.77, 21.97, 21.56, 26.02, 25.75, 24.78, 20.93, 26.08, 20.13, 25.40, 30.40, 26.13, 29.81, 17.78, 19.63, 24.11, 23.43, 23.61, 18.33, 26.09, 23.53, 25.34, 25.09, 22.63, 28.81, 24.80, 24.02, 21.11, 22.38, 28.72, 24.44, 27.25, 20.94, 25.33, 27.41, 24.61, 25.56, 25.36, 20.81, 23.31, 23.22, 24.61, 23.36, 26.47, 24.41, 24.19, 30.75, 27.08, 29.56, 23.44, 31.53, 21.63, 22.69, 26.90, 23.06, 25.15, 23.43, 25.88, 24.55, 27.18, 24.00, 19.27, 31.31, 22.97, 28.28, 27.63, 24.86, 25.56, 24.21, 27.18, 24.08, 23.88, 23.38, 24.44, 26.72, 26.36, 24.96, 26.40, 24.38, 23.93, 22.90, 22.89, 26.13, 26.87, 19.91, 27.19, 29.55, 27.44, 26.24, 24.25, 23.88, 29.38, 26.25, 23.02, 24.11, 18.72[PLL], 22.94, 21.90, 23.93, 20.83, 29.88, 22.15, 23.83, 28.55, 23.84, 29.28, 25.44, 22.46, 31.56, 22.97, 23.21, 30.66, 21.50[PLL], 21.55, 21.43, 24.33, 26.53, 24.53, 26.78, 23.13, 22.88, 30.53, 25.90, 20.91, 26.03, 24.68, 27.18, 28.00, 21.16, 31.77, 23.36[PLL], 25.88, 24.56, 24.50, 24.56, 20.88, 22.46, 21.90, 26.44, 24.65, 20.22, 26.31, 28.59, 23.52, 24.33, 27.03, 29.28, 24.93, 27.52, 28.27, 26.68, 22.83, 26.05, 22.13, 24.61, 26.55, 26.97, 29.11, 22.47, 26.19, 21.71, 23.28, 26.36, 21.11, 22.61, 26.31, 23.58, 29.59, 28.65, 27.06, 28.68, 23.69, 27.72, 29.46, 31.53, 24.96, 25.34, 26.19, 25.38, 26.09, 24.58, 28.08, 26.83, 22.68, 23.28, 29.72, 24.30, 24.06, 22.36, 24.65, 23.97, 23.77, 29.52, 26.40, 22.61, 23.27, 21.83, 25.02, 24.13, 23.65, 22.36, 22.78, 24.55, 21.96, 23.05, 21.18, 22.19, 24.88, 21.53, 26.15, 22.68, 24.22, 17.83, 23.43, 30.27, 24.68, 28.53, 24.81, 28.71, 24.84, 27.88, 25.63, 27.56, 23.84, 22.97, 27.78, 26.88, 27.21, 24.25, 29.58, 27.34, 23.83, 25.58, 26.88, 23.08, 28.30, 21.77, 24.34, 24.16, 22.66, 23.36, 31.94, 27.15, 24.31, 29.65, 25.15, 26.07, 27.41, 22.31, 31.46, 25.58, 24.84, 26.27, 25.33, 22.17, 23.80, 28.10, 20.60, 27.65, 28.03, 27.56, 22.81[PLL], 21.63, 29.90, 26.53, 24.99, 24.50, 23.44, 29.48, 27.34, 26.10, 30.95, 22.75, 25.84, 21.86, 25.37, 24.27, 21.41, 26.90, 21.06, 20.68, 24.26, 24.84, 21.66, 28.48, 27.14, 23.11, 23.00, 23.77[PLL], 23.97, 26.39, 26.01, 20.03[PLL], 24.18, 22.45, 26.19, 27.83, 24.72, 27.54, 25.17, 27.53, 29.36, 23.97, 23.02, 19.87, 28.13, 23.73, 25.11, 31.49, 29.04, 25.07, 27.57, 29.50, 28.19, 27.85, 29.50, 26.82, 29.49, 26.53, 28.60, 24.70, 25.08, 25.61, 19.49, 26.65, 22.77, 24.93, 33.52, 29.61, 24.52, 19.86, 28.75, 26.58, 19.34, 20.00, 24.27, 16.96, 27.83, 25.27, 24.11, 25.94, 21.30, 33.93, 25.02, 23.52, 30.66, 25.16, 23.41, 19.55, 28.80, 25.65, 23.81, 25.68, 27.36, 22.75, 25.30, 23.72, 23.94, 22.40, 18.43, 22.25, 24.58, 25.53, 23.63, 28.47, 24.66, 24.72, 27.06, 20.94, 21.91, 21.94, 25.19, 22.71, 23.66, 29.44, 25.06, 24.06, 29.28, 20.47, 24.56, 23.11, 24.02, 24.06, 27.28, 22.86, 23.91, 23.03, 29.15, 22.38, 21.69, 25.33, 23.63, 25.55, 25.13, 20.91, 21.75, 21.91, 20.16, 20.21, 23.00, 23.68, 28.46, 26.75, 26.03, 26.55, 26.30, 25.61, 22.31, 20.19, 25.93, 28.53, 23.38, 25.00, 23.75, 26.50, 24.19, 22.47, 23.50, 28.47, 21.86, 25.68, 25.34, 26.27, 21.25, 31.68, 26.77, 23.03, 24.91, 25.03, 29.63, 25.03, 23.72, 28.80, 23.72, 26.97, 23.05, 22.58, 26.09, 29.47, 24.43, 30.41, 23.52, 26.41, 26.78, 27.30, 26.06, 28.65, 22.56, 28.27, 23.80, 26.27, 19.18, 26.59, 24.84, 28.71, 28.61, 25.72, 25.94, 31.02, 24.30, 21.28, 23.84, 21.63, 28.94, 26.86, 21.61, 23.81, 26.06, 21.30, 24.56, 26.27, 25.93, 25.69, 28.84, 23.56, 20.96, 22.50, 25.11, 17.75, 21.44, 23.75, 26.33, 27.56, 26.41, 20.06, 26.56, 22.72, 26.40, 24.15, 24.93, 21.25, 24.72, 29.13, 22.88, 19.05, 27.33, 22.68, 16.91, 25.41, 24.52, 25.97, 29.22, 19.93, 19.97, 22.61, 23.96, 22.78, 27.05, 25.84, 19.44, 19.61, 22.96, 27.72, 30.81, 27.38, 22.41, 27.78, 27.19, 24.43, 24.71, 26.44, 20.81, 24.08, 28.25, 26.55, 30.78, 20.38, 25.63, 27.41, 19.68, 27.33, 26.11, 22.86, 22.50, 24.53, 24.02, 27.34, 24.05, 30.34, 24.21, 17.08, 26.52, 26.58, 31.09, 24.59, 24.66, 24.21, 24.03, 24.44, 27.88, 27.08, 19.18, 20.91, 28.50, 24.88, 24.52, 25.93, 21.83, 23.06, 24.66, 21.30, 22.08, 25.94, 28.43, 24.55, 26.50, 22.80, 23.69, 25.63, 25.61, 23.75, 24.16, 26.83, 24.33, 26.18, 22.09, 27.93, 26.02, 23.83, 22.90, 22.86, 22.88, 26.41, 20.52, 24.83, 28.91, 27.34, 28.93, 19.69, 27.90, 25.00, 21.36[PLL], 25.81, 24.82, 26.77, 21.63, 24.35, 30.48, 25.86, 26.18, 19.09, 23.58, 21.57, 23.16, 23.05, 21.17, 29.24, 24.65, 22.89, 24.98, 21.26, 22.87, 27.35, 22.68, 29.06, 23.82, 20.07, 26.82, 25.40, 22.52, 31.18, 25.08, 26.85, 23.07, 27.43, 29.94, 21.82



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 8
17+: 13
18+: 33
19+: 87
20+: 176
21+: 259
22+: 391
23+: 541
24+: 567
25+: 507
26+: 466
27+: 376
28+: 301
29+: 254
30+: 97
31+: 34
32+: 19
33+: 7
34+: 6



Looks like I will finally be done tomorrow


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 27, 2012)

Day 19

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 161/161 (+277 times lost due to weird computer bug)
best time: 3.19
worst time: 9.85

current avg5: 6.29 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 4.62 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 6.23 (σ = 0.58)
best avg12: 5.52 (σ = 1.10)

current avg100: 6.10 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 6.03 (σ = 0.90)

session avg: 6.11 (σ = 0.93)
session mean: 6.15



Times:


Spoiler



277 times lost due to weird computer bug and the following... 6.91, 7.12, 7.49, 6.40, 7.50, 6.30, 3.19, 7.17, 8.92, 7.57, 5.78, 6.46, 7.59, 5.76, 6.11, 5.00, 4.30, 5.09, 5.38, 5.79, 5.83, 7.41, 8.10, 8.99, 5.67, 6.36, 8.08, 5.76, 5.23, 5.61, 6.47, 3.98, 7.70, 5.61, 8.09, 6.02, 3.90, 8.01, 5.25, 5.18, 5.56, 5.88, 5.05, 5.09, 5.82, 5.40, 6.85, 5.58, 5.42, 6.24, 5.34, 9.39, 4.85, 5.35, 4.15, 6.32, 4.84, 6.80, 5.90, 6.14, 6.10, 7.66, 4.28, 4.95, 5.75, 5.63, 5.70, 6.29, 5.53, 6.87, 7.43, 6.29, 5.36, 5.20, 5.60, 5.88, 7.49, 8.36, 5.31, 7.43, 5.00, 7.37, 8.38, 6.03, 5.46, 9.85, 7.31, 5.59, 6.01, 5.14, 7.38, 6.88, 6.59, 6.62, 4.69, 9.67, 5.81, 5.77, 6.04, 5.68, 7.00, 5.77, 7.92, 3.52, 5.99, 4.38, 5.91, 8.48+, 6.59, 7.61, 4.54, 5.66, 6.29, 6.34, 5.72, 6.64, 4.96, 5.75, 6.71, 4.29, 6.00, 8.92, 5.21, 6.99, 8.02, 5.55, 5.14, 6.72, 5.38, 3.78, 5.96, 4.97, 6.46, 6.05, 6.03, 7.42, 5.22, 4.74, 5.85, 7.10, 4.74, 7.61, 7.15, 6.57, 4.48, 4.02, 5.30, 4.09, 5.34, 6.88, 7.58, 5.28, 5.32, 6.02, 6.59, 6.07, 6.78, 6.41, 5.68, 6.97, 5.61



2245 previous + 438 today = 2683 total

Yeah... really caught up a lot today.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm gonna try to do this with pyraminx starting tomorrow. It's only 150 solves a day, so that's not that much. Like 1.5 hours.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm done! And only 27 days late 
Day 57
Solves/total: 4219.5/4219.5

Stats:


Spoiler



single
best: 15.38
worst: 34.94

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 25.91)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 5
current: 26.20 (σ = 0.89)
best: 20.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 23.67 (σ = 2.09)
best: 22.09 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 24.41 (σ = 2.45)
best: 23.13 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 24.52 (σ = 2.49)
best: 23.86 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 1000
current: 24.73 (σ = 2.33)
best: 24.61 (σ = 2.37)

Average: 25.09 (σ = 2.33)
Mean: 25.09



Time List:


Spoiler



28.75, 26.09, 27.59, 26.70, 28.67, 26.07, 26.12, 21.36, 30.56, 26.15, 27.23, 25.77, 28.81, 23.39, 25.65, 24.31, 22.85, 25.37[PLL], 27.40, 26.27, 24.26, 25.73, 32.47, 28.00, 24.77, 28.49, 30.21, 25.25, 28.60, 21.33, 28.90, 27.27, 26.34, 27.90, 29.52, 24.78, 29.36, 30.30, 23.20, 25.48, 34.94, 28.52, 24.93, 29.94, 24.13, 30.14, 23.92, 32.25, 22.75, 23.87, 26.14, 24.91, 32.15, 25.28, 23.06, 29.51, 25.26, 24.51, 25.01, 24.66, 29.41, 28.30, 30.18, 23.20, 27.18, 23.19, 24.15, 24.60, 23.55, 26.00, 24.85, 30.05, 29.89, 22.37, 25.09, 26.57, 25.83, 25.85, 20.91, 19.50, 24.09, 27.54, 22.00, 28.30, 23.54, 23.28, 25.71, 33.70, 29.99, 27.36, 24.40, 28.61, 25.06, 27.15, 25.99, 24.45, 33.55, 29.59, 22.52, 28.07, 26.20, 23.74, 25.22[messed up OLL to PLL skip], 25.10, 31.00, 27.24, 26.87, 21.66, 27.65, 31.72, 25.61, 21.23[PLL], 25.99, 25.22, 29.30, 24.43, 31.53, 32.30, 29.96, 27.43, 27.80, 23.79, 27.37, 24.90, 29.43, 31.42, 29.24, 23.01, 30.87, 32.41, 29.11, 28.56, 26.71, 24.56, 26.95, 24.94, 23.16, 32.94, 28.73, 33.34, 29.18, 25.10, 27.46, 24.95, 22.35, 23.54, 32.91, 28.12, 21.74, 30.50, 25.13, 22.48, 25.10, 22.15, 26.10, 28.43, 27.43, 25.31, 32.15, 28.26, 25.85, 24.53, 27.65, 23.72, 28.92, 23.19, 23.47, 26.47, 24.67, 34.86, 26.38, 30.54, 28.70, 22.39, 28.02, 27.56, 26.01, 22.41, 32.84, 28.90, 23.73, 23.89, 22.76, 26.38, 25.38, 30.60, 20.45, 32.07, 28.16, 25.64, 25.95, 21.96, 30.91, 28.26, 26.11, 26.19, 24.20, 20.22, 27.40, 24.85, 23.42, 29.33, 25.05, 29.87, 25.57, 27.02, 23.14, 30.25, 29.31, 23.44, 31.28, 28.52, 22.19, 27.11, 32.64, 25.93, 25.78, 29.66, 24.63, 27.83, 26.93, 30.81, 21.71, 25.25, 23.57, 24.40, 25.79, 29.00, 22.09, 24.54, 29.20, 27.46, 22.15, 26.23, 19.62, 23.45, 26.36, 28.95, 28.34, 22.51, 28.10, 27.61, 25.18, 25.64, 34.27, 22.00, 29.96, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 23.46, 24.94, 21.43, 24.30, 21.92, 26.86, 29.65, 25.00, 29.72, 21.86, 29.27, 27.18, 26.28, 27.59, 30.78, 25.23, 20.11, 23.01, 30.54, 27.01, 26.38, 25.97, 25.65, 27.81, 19.91, 29.54, 34.21, 25.85, 28.10, 23.34, 22.83, 20.69, 30.49, 32.02, 30.99, 26.56, 23.47, 29.18, 24.17, 27.57, 26.87, 22.93, 30.24, 27.55, 29.96, 27.02, 32.52, 29.21, 29.13, 33.33, 27.74, 29.29, 32.81, 31.48, 26.07, 22.15, 20.07, 22.85, 24.60, 24.54, 30.89, 27.73, 27.30, 22.11, 23.68, 30.08, 26.17, 26.87, 23.18, 34.46, 25.76, 23.42, 27.82, 22.41, 22.25, 27.60, 24.51, 25.28, 27.12, 23.74, 28.65, 26.94, 25.72, 23.92, 27.05, 28.38, 27.99, 21.53, 24.47, 24.65, 25.22, 28.04, 23.56, 24.57, 22.18, 24.54, 27.08, 30.81, 26.36, 25.29, 24.48, 25.88, 29.28, 23.32, 24.39, 20.62, 23.26, 23.23, 25.02, 27.27, 19.69[PLL], 20.55, 30.20, 26.24, 25.01, 23.95, 26.30, 26.18, 22.46, 23.86, 20.12, 29.73, 24.43, 22.85, 27.66, 30.74, 23.08, 24.21, 26.31, 22.49, 30.01, 22.53, 23.07, 23.81, 25.22, 22.19, 29.02, 28.25, 24.55, 20.27, 23.19, 30.77, 22.52, 28.56, 27.15, 20.52, 30.03, 25.38, 31.68, 23.92, 29.88, 20.02, 28.21, 32.76, 23.00, 26.66, 27.54, 29.97, 29.52, 24.63, 19.25, 25.89, 25.31, 25.07, 25.88, 24.96, 26.13, 24.29, 28.36, 23.16, 22.84, 20.82, 25.28, 25.60, 27.52, 25.95, 19.92, 31.18, 24.39, 25.86, 21.21, 28.17, 21.14, 23.43, 34.40, 22.45, 27.67, 25.16, 23.41, 26.97, 33.99, 27.12, 32.76, 31.24, 27.95, 26.62, 31.61, 21.25, 23.54, 25.57, 29.06, 27.50, 24.13, 20.35, 20.75, 24.92, 26.57, 24.21, 29.82, 27.93, 27.12, 24.28, 29.40, 28.91, 28.03, 27.50, 23.79, 29.04, 23.89, 29.19, 24.35, 26.49, 28.80, 27.19, 19.12, 24.90, 28.28, 31.72, 25.30, 26.43, 28.10, 28.12, 30.18, 23.03, 27.78, 27.37, 25.36, 27.10, 27.59, 24.06, 25.47, 27.89, 31.98, 30.08, 29.81, 25.57, 26.27, 27.14, 30.43, 27.23, 22.52, 28.17, 31.13, 20.33, 27.27, 28.34, 32.45, 28.33, 23.52, 29.39, 27.12, 24.68, 26.92, 25.42, 28.24, 29.65, 26.71, 27.63, 26.29, 22.89, 27.69, 32.98, 24.94, 28.38, 27.17, 27.98, 26.23, 27.68, 30.22, 26.97, 25.21, 22.93, 27.18, 22.83, 29.03, 30.34, 29.43, 27.38, 26.13, 26.02, 22.48, 27.96, 23.71, 22.21, 24.68, 26.78, 25.39, 25.44, 27.59, 21.43, 28.04, 22.34, 28.03, 25.24, 22.45, 24.08, 22.30, 23.81, 25.75, 23.54, 24.41, 29.66, 25.77, 28.85, 28.34, 22.79, 23.80, 22.85, 26.65, 28.42, 24.92, 26.26, 28.72, 25.84, 24.18, 22.56[OLL], 27.37, 27.06, 22.96, 28.74, 23.60, 25.20, 25.55, 28.37, 30.66, 26.06, 31.16, 21.13, 24.53, 25.60, 29.00, 27.31, 27.32, 20.22, 24.04, 24.19, 32.85, 26.72, 28.77, 27.06, 25.47, 22.59, 19.56, 28.00, 26.59, 27.97, 19.97, 27.00, 28.43, 25.97, 21.35, 28.78, 27.07, 30.90, 30.58, 28.25, 25.38, 23.97, 21.88, 29.77, 31.00, 27.86, 26.68, 25.36, 27.22, 21.72, 27.08, 26.66, 29.40, 28.88, 24.03, 23.65, 30.71, 26.59, 24.97, 29.63, 26.18, 21.83[PLL], 29.27, 28.19, 24.83, 24.63, 27.53, 22.16, 23.28, 27.59, 25.03, 22.00, 24.86, 28.33, 23.28, 23.25, 27.43, 21.38, 26.44, 25.80, 24.02, 26.66, 24.06, 24.27, 25.11, 27.21, 21.41, 20.80, 27.55, 20.53, 28.47, 23.81, 19.93, 25.84, 25.63, 25.17, 24.75, 28.62, 26.86, 24.32, 25.50, 28.71, 21.71, 18.18, 28.20, 23.44, 23.52, 24.73, 27.06, 24.31, 24.53, 24.84, 25.10, 25.38, 24.55, 22.50, 21.23, 27.42, 23.73, 27.95, 21.97, 21.75, 28.33, 24.68, 23.42, 18.38, 26.11, 23.51, 25.77, 24.99, 23.60, 19.06, 25.11, 24.95, 28.68, 26.54, 28.39, 21.92, 26.63, 24.06, 29.93, 25.95, 24.72, 21.94, 16.46[PLL], 25.33, 27.02, 23.03, 29.73, 22.56, 20.17, 22.80, 20.97, 20.22, 27.62, 21.94, 22.53, 28.76, 26.77, 26.54, 23.73, 20.50, 25.77, 25.76, 28.64, 29.38+, 27.57, 24.44, 27.78, 24.14, 25.19, 24.91, 28.39, 29.77, 25.84, 29.27, 24.88, 26.83, 26.87, 21.48, 17.14, 22.95, 27.52, 22.54, 24.58[OLL], 26.49, 24.02, 26.13, 26.86, 25.20, 28.76, 29.54, 27.88, 26.29, 24.10, 19.57, 21.81, 27.11, 28.75, 22.71, 27.93, 24.51, 25.92, 24.55, 21.66, 26.89, 28.27, 25.16, 24.36, 26.82, 26.43, 24.47, 23.50, 26.40, 23.00, 25.09, 21.88, 20.69, 24.09, 23.79, 24.90, 21.36, 24.56, 24.94, 26.81, 23.97, 26.05, 24.76, 23.68, 24.21, 21.30, 28.90, 22.55, 28.33, 28.35, 26.39, 23.60, 25.62, 27.93, 26.23, 23.18, 26.93, 25.26, 29.10, 22.91, 25.95, 25.57, 28.81, 25.84, 24.43, 23.24, 25.63, 28.30, 29.17, 29.02, 18.52, 23.62, 25.17, 22.54, 26.60, 28.16, 23.34, 22.55, 28.79, 26.03, 20.65, 23.10, 28.10, 28.78, 28.24, 21.87, 24.67, 25.22, 25.91, 26.32, 26.50, 27.45, 23.04, 28.85, 24.45, 24.76, 28.72, 26.61, 26.04, 20.83, 23.61, 29.91, 23.90, 22.99, 23.24, 23.95, 23.59, 24.85, 25.10, 26.14, 24.09, 23.67, 25.59, 26.64, 28.86, 23.31, 26.35, 22.12, 24.34, 26.11, 22.11, 22.26, 24.50, 24.87, 23.09, 20.95, 23.19, 29.71, 28.39, 24.39, 21.09, 22.23, 26.23, 25.49, 24.40, 21.57, 20.24, 21.87, 24.65, 27.64, 29.30, 24.06, 23.63, 27.51, 24.17, 25.75, 22.82, 23.98, 23.78, 24.42, 20.92, 23.00, 20.55, 21.86, 27.13, 29.38, 24.17, 21.49[PLL], 24.60, 24.65, 24.78, 25.27, 21.56, 29.73, 23.05, 24.22[PLL], 28.90, 25.93, 24.31, 25.83, 28.82, 25.31, 27.62, 22.18, 26.41, 27.92, 28.82, 26.19, 26.07, 25.50, 22.04, 25.16, 26.37, 25.37, 24.23, 29.70, 27.08, 20.66[OLL], 24.97, 23.87, 18.10, 23.22, 27.08, 24.90, 29.11, 28.68, 27.47, 25.49, 25.32, 22.32, 28.24, 21.81, 23.25, 25.13, 26.05, 22.42, 23.54, 25.70, 23.61, 23.03, 29.81, 27.15, 19.86, 27.07, 21.52, 28.37, 25.11, 22.60, 26.23, 27.08, 28.29, 26.79, 24.39, 24.14, 25.25, 23.93, 22.50, 20.66, 24.92, 27.06, 26.76, 25.72, 27.81, 26.31, 24.48, 26.08, 26.89, 26.42, 26.68, 24.10, 25.18, 26.24, 23.39, 23.42, 21.21, 25.57, 23.42, 25.64, 24.53, 26.73, 24.64, 25.20, 21.80, 26.05, 25.37, 22.26, 27.39, 25.95, 23.90, 25.11, 23.86, 20.64, 25.56, 24.97[PLL], 23.80[PLL], 24.78, 23.76, 25.01, 28.78, 26.09, 28.19, 26.67, 25.83, 25.99, 25.98, 26.19, 29.92, 29.55, 25.54, 27.22, 22.27[OLL], 20.06, 24.02, 29.56, 24.09, 27.83, 25.83, 26.00, 27.09, 26.38, 29.33, 29.91, 22.81, 23.97, 23.09, 24.11, 23.11, 22.00, 28.13, 21.94, 29.84, 21.55, 26.33, 25.08, 24.18, 24.69, 24.09, 23.71, 27.81, 26.68, 25.97, 30.88, 24.18, 25.36, 26.28, 22.86, 27.16, 28.21, 24.97, 23.55, 28.09, 26.71, 25.69, 27.75, 29.44, 27.25, 28.11, 27.69, 28.11, 26.16, 22.93, 25.38, 20.05, 28.15, 26.06, 25.80, 29.71, 20.71, 29.19, 24.36, 25.84, 25.21, 27.97, 28.46, 21.93, 22.15, 27.27, 27.46, 22.02, 24.18, 25.88, 25.46, 22.91, 26.59, 26.46, 31.66, 22.80, 23.96, 20.97, 27.52, 29.25, 22.21, 21.53, 24.65, 27.61, 21.27, 25.86, 24.80, 26.90, 21.21, 30.25, 21.97, 25.63, 24.33, 25.41, 29.22, 26.09, 24.40, 25.90, 27.53, 23.51, 28.35, 24.86[PLL], 29.28, 27.09, 25.14, 25.30, 27.61, 29.49, 21.13, 24.06, 27.37, 25.78, 23.30, 20.06, 25.31, 20.63, 24.66, 25.09, 23.53, 22.11, 27.63, 28.84, 20.28, 24.80, 20.31, 27.71, 23.84, 23.16, 23.18, 29.41, 25.56, 23.38, 24.33, 22.27, 30.40, 23.18, 26.30, 24.81, 19.69, 26.72, 30.05, 28.03, 24.06, 24.41, 21.31, 24.59, 25.47, 23.71, 24.16, 29.86, 26.52, 26.72, 24.72, 24.33, 23.80, 28.06, 22.25, 26.53, 22.58, 28.86, 24.22, 22.72, 24.96, 25.19, 27.84, 30.52, 28.72, 23.25, 23.53, 22.71, 26.81, 25.05, 24.58, 25.21, 29.34, 27.25, 29.84, 23.22, 26.72, 22.08, 22.66, 22.21, 21.16, 27.91, 28.33, 27.43, 22.36, 26.06, 27.34, 29.16, 23.43, 25.28, 22.66, 24.91, 24.41, 24.56, 22.40, 28.91, 20.21, 27.00, 25.97, 27.86, 21.46, 30.15, 21.47, 23.06, 21.71, 27.88, 28.88, 21.80, 25.94, 24.05, 24.91, 28.70, 23.31, 21.95, 28.70, 24.08, 27.33, 21.37, 26.28, 23.95, 22.16, 25.41, 22.28, 27.22, 29.70, 27.95, 23.28, 26.38, 29.47, 20.69, 23.58, 25.80, 20.52, 23.58, 25.34, 25.08, 23.80, 24.38, 22.25, 23.44, 27.31, 20.58[PLL], 22.68, 25.19, 29.59, 22.84, 23.90, 26.34, 21.72, 24.69, 21.91, 25.03, 16.97, 26.44, 29.36, 28.58, 26.86, 24.55, 23.25, 24.09, 24.27, 26.33, 24.19, 24.02, 26.58, 21.40, 26.78, 20.16, 28.52, 28.52, 26.05, 25.68, 27.28, 23.66, 24.06, 30.06, 28.22, 24.43, 23.75, 28.83, 26.77, 28.21, 25.84, 30.84, 23.36, 21.66, 20.88, 26.46, 25.43, 24.36, 24.83, 20.18, 28.47, 24.59, 26.83, 29.43, 25.16, 23.79, 25.24, 27.66, 26.60, 26.23, 28.23, 25.95, 22.90, 22.24, 23.05, 23.66, 28.14, 25.16, 22.88, 25.63, 21.18, 28.70, 23.10, 24.41, 25.81, 23.34, 24.88, 25.63, 25.66, 26.69, 25.88, 25.47, 23.93, 26.55, 25.09, 28.50, 25.52, 25.53, 25.28[PLL], 29.16, 29.00, 28.33, 21.97, 26.41, 23.84, 22.19, 26.21, 25.21, 20.34, 24.96, 21.38, 29.83, 26.31, 21.78, 21.63, 26.41, 23.58, 24.56, 28.06, 25.11, 24.19, 22.56, 24.03, 27.69, 22.66, 21.15, 24.66, 24.33, 22.44, 26.38, 23.63, 30.02, 23.69, 24.09, 26.83, 20.77, 27.81, 23.36, 25.05, 23.02, 24.96, 21.86, 26.05, 24.52, 22.56, 27.69, 25.71, 27.09, 23.81, 26.90, 22.83, 20.30, 28.21, 23.71, 29.21, 22.77, 22.65, 22.13, 23.15, 23.31[PLL], 24.58, 27.22, 26.19, 23.93, 24.69, 22.84, 25.78, 24.88, 22.34, 23.15, 25.31, 25.11, 22.90, 25.31, 21.90, 29.94, 19.56, 29.52, 26.93, 29.72, 29.11, 27.22, 27.28, 27.93, 26.08, 25.71, 25.71, 21.63[PLL], 22.33, 18.96, 23.46, 24.03, 26.13, 20.90, 23.84, 30.02, 28.19, 20.05, 26.02, 20.06, 27.31, 21.22, 25.12, 23.05, 26.62, 23.25, 28.55, 18.38[PLL], 25.30, 20.52, 22.84, 24.83, 20.46, 29.55, 24.02, 29.84, 25.30, 27.00, 23.72, 23.05, 29.38, 24.43, 28.08, 25.09, 22.16, 24.30, 25.03, 26.27, 25.80, 20.02, 22.81, 20.31, 21.78, 23.97, 23.19, 27.19, 17.09, 22.06, 23.44, 26.56, 25.41, 24.33, 25.97, 21.69, 28.75, 24.65, 22.97, 23.69, 26.19, 25.81, 26.21, 19.75, 26.36, 25.30, 27.58, 23.16, 25.58, 26.13, 29.22, 25.21, 27.65, 22.44, 27.84, 29.27, 23.34, 25.03, 26.65, 28.90, 27.77, 25.22, 22.97, 27.36, 24.41, 25.21, 21.55, 26.50, 26.68, 22.90, 23.10, 29.59, 27.10, 28.81, 27.30, 24.87, 23.85, 21.76[PLL], 19.11, 23.08, 17.15, 22.91, 21.49, 23.36, 26.91, 21.90, 28.33, 23.32, 20.21, 25.78, 25.17, 21.72, 28.26, 29.43, 23.99, 21.23, 28.98, 24.81, 24.30, 26.79, 28.59, 28.03, 26.37, 22.70, 24.19, 25.86, 25.54, 29.29, 24.38, 28.97, 27.18, 22.66, 21.90, 24.52, 25.92, 21.65, 27.19, 27.95, 23.62[OLL], 24.90, 26.66, 28.50, 26.75, 25.16, 23.83, 25.02, 28.27, 28.11, 26.11, 28.03, 27.86, 30.19, 23.95, 26.50, 28.75, 22.63, 21.50, 26.50, 24.19, 26.31, 27.88, 26.31, 22.71, 18.65, 22.46[OLL], 21.21, 24.71, 30.06, 25.46, 18.66, 27.21, 18.05[PLL], 27.27, 25.18, 24.83, 24.78, 24.78, 22.93, 22.36, 27.33, 22.50, 27.56, 21.55, 30.28, 24.94, 24.43, 23.84, 23.31, 24.69, 22.81, 26.16, 24.50, 25.50, 20.68, 25.16, 27.90, 26.36, 27.05, 25.83, 24.47[OLL], 24.86, 23.15, 25.22, 24.75, 22.03, 21.65, 24.53, 24.47, 24.71, 30.55, 21.80, 25.41, 25.66, 24.28, 26.11, 23.69, 29.50, 26.33, 23.93, 21.48, 23.22, 28.31, 28.36, 27.19, 23.18, 26.67, 20.14, 24.53, 21.90, 23.31, 26.56, 19.89, 23.87, 25.79, 26.29, 20.58, 23.09, 29.56, 23.18, 27.59, 21.18, 27.68, 20.71, 23.75, 24.55, 26.11, 24.96, 23.28, 25.44, 24.81, 23.13, 27.21, 23.66, 26.33, 27.30, 23.44, 29.02, 24.93, 23.84, 22.30, 29.58, 30.33, 30.11, 24.46, 27.46, 24.75, 19.75, 19.68, 23.33, 29.96, 23.94, 24.38, 25.59, 29.81, 25.02, 27.30, 22.90, 25.88, 24.25, 26.55, 25.11, 22.13, 26.10, 24.50, 29.43, 27.62, 26.12, 29.34, 23.73, 24.92, 29.96, 20.81[PLL], 23.52, 21.82, 25.09, 29.97, 23.26, 23.06, 28.11, 24.96, 25.23, 26.65, 23.00, 23.94, 27.78, 19.09, 26.46, 24.26, 28.40, 24.65, 27.49, 27.49, 28.99, 24.46, 23.71, 28.22, 23.36, 27.88, 29.38, 29.56, 26.33, 28.43, 25.06, 27.16, 28.53, 28.09, 21.86, 23.41, 22.93, 18.75, 23.47, 22.56, 27.15, 29.50, 27.00, 28.27, 25.90, 23.94, 21.31, 27.03, 26.44, 22.44, 25.05, 27.47, 24.80, 25.50, 27.68, 24.91, 29.09, 28.27, 26.19, 23.69, 25.13, 28.27, 27.21, 22.65, 24.44, 24.38, 26.80, 27.68, 24.47, 26.56, 20.72, 24.83, 21.90[PLL], 28.75, 25.72, 27.59, 24.21, 26.63, 24.33, 25.83, 20.03, 22.19, 23.16, 24.43, 21.94, 22.84, 24.72, 26.55, 21.83, 21.41, 25.97, 23.16, 22.46, 29.33, 27.56, 24.15, 24.83, 30.15, 23.02, 19.59, 27.28, 26.31, 24.30, 25.72, 27.41, 28.59, 26.43, 29.77, 29.53, 27.11, 24.52, 22.50, 25.46, 26.16, 25.52, 22.27, 24.71, 23.86, 25.81, 24.58, 26.66, 26.38, 25.27, 30.77, 26.58, 29.08, 28.06, 23.13, 26.21, 25.31, 25.78, 21.33, 25.58, 25.90, 23.72, 23.69, 26.09, 24.55, 29.38, 28.40, 22.41, 21.58, 25.55, 25.88, 24.06, 23.90, 28.78, 28.86, 22.21, 26.09, 24.80, 22.90, 25.63, 25.05, 26.71, 28.43, 22.00, 26.72, 25.28, 24.21, 25.87, 27.28, 27.45, 25.78, 27.18, 20.61, 20.55, 23.58, 26.97, 22.25, 23.06, 23.86, 21.53, 23.40, 28.52, 29.71, 27.52, 20.15, 25.94, 24.81, 27.61, 23.18, 22.88, 22.80, 23.52, 23.09, 26.43, 23.81, 26.02, 27.06, 26.44, 21.05, 25.85, 27.00, 27.08, 27.77, 24.00, 24.15, 22.21, 29.13, 26.03, 25.03, 27.06, 23.44, 22.53, 27.72, 26.47, 25.53, 22.47, 25.52, 23.27, 22.77, 20.55, 24.52, 21.13, 25.78, 28.53, 22.02, 25.65, 23.81, 24.63, 22.30, 23.88, 27.52, 20.61, 26.84, 28.61, 26.40, 27.25, 26.93, 22.61, 24.91, 24.28, 20.80, 26.66, 28.77, 27.75, 24.90, 25.85, 23.13, 25.90, 24.88, 21.86, 23.83, 21.08, 26.46, 27.63, 23.18, 24.44, 26.40, 23.56, 25.47, 29.03, 22.96, 22.65, 19.05[OLL], 19.50, 20.28, 24.72, 25.96, 19.72, 23.33, 28.91, 21.34, 27.06, 22.38, 24.97, 30.40, 26.18, 22.61, 22.19, 26.06, 29.86, 24.65, 21.71, 22.63, 19.93, 22.83, 20.97, 21.97[PLL], 26.00, 26.25, 21.84, 23.19, 24.61, 29.11, 24.83, 25.47, 28.58, 24.91, 24.91, 23.63, 23.22, 19.19, 25.16, 24.31, 28.21, 23.33, 25.68, 23.81, 26.47, 25.88, 29.61, 22.30, 21.19, 23.63, 21.13[PLL], 30.80, 26.33, 23.55, 25.27, 29.34, 24.08, 25.08, 25.91, 22.54, 25.44, 30.78, 23.28, 26.66, 22.03, 15.38[PLL], 25.36, 29.36, 22.96, 23.66, 28.22, 21.90, 27.78, 25.86, 23.55[OLL], 27.66, 21.19, 19.59, 21.25, 23.77, 19.72, 25.90, 25.34, 26.59, 27.21, 23.72, 22.13, 21.97, 19.46, 23.53, 24.55, 21.96, 19.75, 24.71, 19.72, 26.13, 24.09, 20.71, 27.81, 28.22, 24.75, 21.81, 22.71, 23.97[PLL], 26.86, 23.81, 21.96, 24.69, 27.19, 24.41, 24.27[PLL], 21.05, 26.47, 23.21, 23.55, 25.46, 26.68, 27.30, 23.22, 25.28, 22.63, 25.00, 21.43, 23.83, 24.65, 26.96, 24.31, 21.38, 28.30, 22.97, 23.52, 22.97, 26.34, 19.91, 25.08, 27.56, 29.63, 25.05, 25.71, 23.06, 26.34, 29.36, 28.93, 26.34, 20.25, 24.05, 19.97, 22.21, 27.16, 31.11, 21.13, 23.88, 23.00, 26.31, 19.93, 25.00, 22.84, 24.61, 22.66, 26.16, 26.55, 23.52, 23.69, 23.34, 23.66, 25.61, 26.28, 26.52, 25.16, 26.06, 28.08, 28.36, 26.69, 22.44, 28.53, 22.22[PLL], 21.58, 25.53, 22.13, 25.91, 22.38, 26.22, 26.43, 29.15, 27.69, 25.38, 21.81, 28.52, 23.68, 26.58, 22.96, 21.66, 27.91, 29.00, 25.16, 22.13, 30.28, 25.88, 25.22, 28.53, 24.27, 28.63, 23.80, 24.27, 29.96, 23.06, 18.53, 26.53, 29.90, 26.78, 24.19, 24.47, 26.75, 24.55, 23.16, 29.40, 22.58, 27.59, 22.08, 25.80, 22.59, 20.43, 23.94, 28.25, 23.38, 25.96, 21.59, 23.34, 26.44, 22.91, 28.71, 28.55, 18.47, 19.59, 24.75, 23.90, 21.18, 20.88, 22.02, 20.27, 29.09, 27.80, 27.08, 22.36, 27.08, 22.91, 29.91, 22.02, 24.34[OLL], 23.31, 26.94, 23.18, 23.06, 24.88, 28.21, 23.59, 23.75, 21.47, 22.63, 24.07, 23.59, 24.16, 24.13, 18.84, 18.19, 25.86, 25.86, 22.97, 24.25, 24.56, 23.16, 23.84, 26.08, 24.86, 23.71, 22.80, 20.47, 20.08, 23.93, 26.66, 27.93, 26.36, 29.63, 29.59, 24.30, 28.44, 25.46, 27.02, 26.25, 27.72, 24.30, 20.08, 20.93, 27.21, 25.71, 22.93, 23.34, 25.69, 26.59, 20.65[OLL], 27.33, 24.03, 18.53, 20.80, 29.41, 19.52[PLL], 26.53, 26.34, 25.13, 26.61, 25.96, 24.40, 28.81, 23.84, 24.93, 18.96[PLL], 27.63, 23.63[PLL], 18.09, 22.16, 23.71, 26.38, 20.11, 26.55, 25.25, 26.33, 25.09, 25.77, 20.36[OLL], 23.55, 23.28, 20.56, 20.80, 21.75, 22.19, 29.13, 23.65, 30.05, 23.08, 24.63, 23.78, 19.52, 20.41, 29.59, 27.06, 25.55, 23.97, 28.63, 29.41, 27.66, 23.44, 27.88, 26.46, 24.94, 25.25, 20.75, 28.44, 28.25, 25.52, 24.88, 26.83, 23.59, 21.38, 25.93, 21.66, 21.34, 25.93, 21.96, 20.34, 29.61, 25.80, 20.61, 23.28, 22.03, 31.00, 29.27, 29.50, 22.65, 24.13, 20.52, 28.11, 22.27, 22.83, 23.65, 26.28, 22.69, 23.00, 25.91, 21.40, 27.00, 18.36, 23.06, 26.25, 24.13, 26.88, 24.66, 28.16, 24.53, 28.22, 25.66, 24.11, 28.56, 21.31, 21.81, 25.50, 25.80, 26.52, 29.96, 23.53, 27.93, 22.55, 27.31, 29.05, 23.88, 25.87, 24.02, 21.94, 20.69, 29.21, 23.12, 26.60, 28.70, 22.67, 25.72, 29.87, 26.60, 19.98[PLL], 17.23, 23.01, 28.09, 26.19, 28.20, 24.98, 25.27, 26.44, 28.65, 28.06, 23.13, 28.66, 23.41, 24.11, 23.13, 18.22, 20.21, 26.28, 19.88, 26.96, 26.63, 23.40, 21.71, 27.36, 22.63, 27.83, 29.15, 23.91, 24.47, 26.88, 24.78, 23.28, 29.59, 21.36, 27.52, 31.15, 28.18, 24.91, 23.06, 23.34, 20.05, 21.08, 24.61, 28.77, 26.81, 24.06, 30.00, 24.30, 28.28, 28.02, 22.36, 27.33, 27.33, 23.30, 22.02, 28.06, 19.44, 21.38, 18.72[PLL], 26.55, 28.43, 29.58, 25.08, 24.72, 23.03, 25.59, 25.66, 23.16, 22.63, 28.96, 22.47, 24.63, 30.18, 24.88, 25.80, 25.31, 20.90, 25.34, 22.33, 28.33, 28.34, 23.66, 21.97, 25.44, 26.52, 29.06, 31.11, 24.33, 28.03, 23.11, 21.11[PLL], 23.47, 23.13, 24.27, 28.75, 20.53, 24.72, 28.86, 26.22, 26.03, 26.11, 29.72, 25.11, 22.33, 25.36, 23.21, 24.33, 21.21, 27.34, 23.36, 27.56, 28.96, 24.22, 23.19, 27.02, 25.25, 25.78, 22.47, 25.25, 18.22, 24.27, 20.13[OLL], 30.91, 25.22, 26.84, 23.61, 25.47, 21.71, 25.91, 27.72, 25.05, 23.84, 22.21, 21.00, 24.11, 24.52, 22.00, 25.75, 22.52, 26.90, 26.30, 28.83, 25.03, 25.38, 23.19, 30.78, 25.30, 23.18, 20.83, 29.97, 25.40, 23.40, 24.56, 24.31, 25.05, 23.33, 27.19, 27.18, 20.50, 23.38, 25.56, 24.38, 27.53, 28.06, 23.44, 22.69, 25.41, 23.59, 28.38, 26.91, 24.47, 22.31, 23.78, 22.28, 24.94, 29.09, 24.47, 24.66, 23.71, 22.71, 25.31[PLL], 24.50, 27.66, 22.25, 21.47, 28.24, 22.30, 25.69, 29.22, 21.69, 23.84, 22.05, 26.25, 29.80, 19.75, 24.11, 24.61, 22.58, 25.22, 30.16, 22.19, 27.77, 27.77, 22.88, 28.61, 25.72, 25.03, 23.69, 21.96, 27.50, 27.56, 26.50, 29.59, 22.40, 23.08, 21.02, 25.71, 29.44, 19.91, 20.44[PLL], 21.06, 29.16, 27.25, 22.34, 24.53, 24.61, 21.09, 29.27, 17.43[PLL], 23.84, 28.02, 23.88, 19.59, 17.36, 19.86, 25.47, 25.72, 27.97, 25.83, 20.28, 26.02, 23.41, 24.05, 23.44, 26.68, 26.15, 26.80, 19.31[PLL], 23.71, 28.06, 23.53, 20.41, 18.93, 23.41, 24.04, 23.81, 22.34, 28.80, 25.75, 27.30, 25.02, 25.56, 18.65, 23.97, 29.90, 27.41, 22.53, 26.41, 24.13, 24.52, 27.19, 26.72, 25.52, 21.46, 27.41, 27.25, 27.00, 28.66, 21.38, 22.83, 27.43, 23.69, 26.91, 27.63, 22.16, 24.78, 23.47, 21.44, 28.83, 25.75, 22.08, 23.69, 25.94, 23.47, 22.11, 25.31, 22.28, 26.93, 28.00, 24.94, 23.15, 23.25, 27.59, 24.00, 21.88, 23.36, 26.31, 21.71, 22.08, 23.43, 27.61, 28.47, 20.65, 22.97, 21.61, 24.56, 22.19, 20.38, 26.34, 20.55, 25.53, 25.13, 22.71, 30.27, 19.46, 25.09, 25.68, 24.43, 23.33, 24.15, 26.61, 16.06, 24.02, 22.31, 26.96, 24.30, 20.66, 22.11, 30.71, 21.19, 25.84, 27.15, 22.71, 17.50[PLL], 26.91, 21.61, 22.68, 28.25, 19.80, 24.93, 24.47, 23.90, 22.41, 29.03, 29.77, 26.11, 30.66, 23.22, 29.03, 24.41, 21.46, 19.84, 25.58, 21.63, 24.18, 20.11, 23.71, 24.00, 23.94, 22.13, 24.18, 28.88, 26.08, 30.40, 27.50, 26.50, 21.90, 24.30, 27.34, 26.93, 25.62, 24.78, 24.46, 20.02, 20.65, 24.53, 30.07, 22.51, 27.44, 25.42, 25.46, 24.15, 23.11, 20.33, 23.36, 25.78, 26.47, 26.28[OLL], 27.17, 23.74, 26.77[PLL], 29.82, 24.93, 22.36, 27.77, 23.52, 22.16, 27.55, 24.09, 27.38, 26.25, 28.90, 25.83, 23.21, 28.06, 20.58, 28.21, 23.84, 28.21, 22.36, 25.75, 27.40, 25.13, 20.58, 26.11, 26.38, 23.50, 22.15, 26.44, 24.41, 18.44, 20.94, 25.90, 25.91, 21.75, 26.06, 22.36, 23.28, 23.08, 23.69, 28.91, 29.66, 23.30, 23.68, 23.80, 23.65, 22.21, 26.28, 26.13, 25.28, 27.94, 22.38, 25.52, 23.63, 25.65, 25.94, 24.81, 20.55, 21.65, 23.71, 28.19, 29.00, 24.96, 23.68, 26.83, 26.44, 20.36, 19.55, 26.22, 30.22, 22.50, 20.40, 23.43, 30.61, 25.00, 24.18, 28.69, 23.63, 28.56, 23.44, 25.81, 26.15, 23.52, 23.40, 27.83, 22.02, 26.43, 22.13, 26.97, 21.16, 28.61, 25.94, 21.63, 30.90, 24.15, 24.71, 26.41, 23.56, 25.02, 26.44, 25.03, 23.93, 22.72, 25.13, 21.90, 22.81, 23.33, 21.16, 24.27, 25.72, 27.77, 23.38, 23.72, 22.72, 23.77, 23.83, 28.80, 24.66, 23.05, 27.88, 23.41, 22.63, 27.96, 23.11, 25.36, 22.43, 26.40, 23.77, 22.05, 22.24, 26.83, 24.44, 26.93, 28.52, 24.75, 24.19, 26.66, 27.83, 20.65, 25.44, 21.97, 24.11, 23.52, 22.75, 22.21, 26.33, 29.30, 24.25, 21.09, 25.27, 23.28, 22.91, 22.86, 29.72, 24.75, 26.18, 20.44, 29.11, 18.21, 22.69, 24.22, 23.59, 24.43, 21.83, 30.41, 22.80, 22.41, 27.21, 21.11, 28.05, 16.77[PLL], 28.21, 23.43, 24.94, 21.33, 24.71, 23.96, 23.15, 24.19, 22.65, 29.65, 29.77, 22.27, 23.25, 25.40, 25.97, 23.11, 22.08, 28.40, 29.33, 29.80, 24.56, 28.66, 25.96, 27.66, 27.33, 25.61, 29.53, 26.00, 29.40, 23.09, 19.55, 24.41, 27.40, 24.36, 20.55, 24.83, 23.96, 24.52, 26.97, 21.58, 20.84, 24.63, 30.71, 29.86, 23.66, 24.27, 26.69, 30.15, 23.80, 25.13, 26.03, 18.50, 22.72, 22.46, 23.77, 24.19, 29.19, 23.52, 26.63, 21.71, 26.71, 24.06, 23.56, 19.13, 29.81, 21.30, 29.36, 27.52, 24.41, 23.93, 16.02, 18.81, 24.56, 23.91, 23.00, 20.83, 22.21, 24.56, 23.77, 23.28, 21.03, 19.50, 22.03, 22.59, 22.41, 20.69, 24.81, 27.86, 27.44, 17.21, 26.40, 26.61, 21.36, 29.18, 29.18, 30.06, 23.47, 25.52, 27.33, 29.56, 23.13, 30.19, 19.27, 29.08, 24.94, 29.99, 21.80, 29.15, 24.86, 28.96, 26.25, 24.65, 22.84, 24.96, 24.83, 28.18, 29.16, 23.40, 19.81, 23.50, 22.25, 25.22, 24.65, 26.69, 24.02, 25.69, 23.69, 22.22, 24.84, 21.59, 24.40, 20.19, 24.69, 27.77, 22.11, 23.61, 23.13, 20.11, 25.65, 21.83, 30.66, 23.22, 27.21, 19.86, 22.52, 29.00, 18.56, 28.59, 24.44, 29.88, 19.55, 30.36, 29.03, 20.41, 26.44, 23.05, 31.80, 29.33, 24.15, 25.88, 23.31, 22.86, 29.31, 23.06, 26.16, 27.44, 22.72, 26.91, 25.40, 30.21, 25.06, 25.05, 30.52, 28.80, 27.65, 29.68, 25.21, 24.65, 26.34, 26.16, 28.27, 29.56, 29.16, 24.55, 29.31, 26.81, 23.81, 26.71, 23.97, 24.61, 19.56, 26.34, 25.02, 23.66, 25.43, 22.58, 23.06, 24.50, 26.05, 25.88, 26.38, 21.00, 26.72, 27.86, 22.80, 23.44, 16.65, 27.53, 19.59, 20.09, 25.34, 28.63, 22.16, 24.46, 22.96, 21.80, 25.83, 23.05, 24.31, 28.19, 25.77, 23.33, 23.91, 24.02, 25.46, 22.44, 22.84, 22.86, 25.90, 28.80, 23.90, 21.84, 20.34, 22.28, 21.15, 25.96, 23.40, 22.66, 27.08, 24.03, 23.83, 20.78[PLL], 21.00, 24.22, 29.52, 20.93, 21.52, 22.81, 24.52, 24.69, 24.47, 22.58, 19.18[PLL], 23.28, 21.72, 25.19, 20.72, 29.91, 22.18, 23.59, 27.09, 27.83, 24.77, 29.03, 24.02, 25.09, 26.55, 28.00, 23.44, 24.47, 29.03, 21.15, 25.96, 26.36, 26.69, 29.93, 24.27, 20.02, 26.96, 26.52, 21.21, 19.78, 29.61, 20.86, 22.77, 28.33, 22.47, 23.50, 26.28, 26.22, 19.77, 27.18, 27.11, 29.61, 27.61, 24.34, 23.68, 26.09, 26.43, 26.13, 21.22, 22.28, 24.90, 19.08, 22.38, 22.31, 29.47, 24.47, 26.59, 26.90, 20.66, 24.68, 23.41, 21.80, 27.11, 24.00, 26.16, 23.68, 22.28, 26.44, 24.41, 18.61[PLL], 20.81, 25.11, 22.15, 24.91, 19.43, 27.43, 28.06, 24.43, 27.33, 25.58, 30.56, 26.03, 21.50, 23.71, 24.30, 26.86, 23.46, 22.68, 24.15, 30.53, 19.69, 29.22, 24.90, 27.72, 31.06, 24.13, 22.56, 24.30, 27.36, 27.47, 26.71, 21.08, 25.69, 25.80, 24.33, 24.68, 29.74, 26.90, 20.56, 30.09, 27.65, 21.84, 24.68, 24.25, 25.94, 20.33, 21.28, 27.00, 24.34, 29.16, 21.44, 26.00, 27.05, 27.41, 23.13, 21.06, 22.81, 25.83, 27.69, 29.72, 23.61, 26.59, 27.11, 22.16, 25.31, 28.96, 22.28, 28.30, 24.36, 23.36, 18.88[PLL], 20.27, 25.31, 27.72, 25.81, 24.97, 22.55, 25.11, 28.21, 20.03, 26.56, 24.68, 25.00, 23.58, 23.97, 23.44, 20.61, 19.11, 22.02, 29.53, 22.31, 24.53, 21.90, 23.90, 21.16, 24.96, 23.36, 23.93, 26.56, 23.90, 24.81, 25.36, 21.58, 24.72, 23.88, 27.68, 21.22, 25.52, 25.03, 27.86, 22.55, 24.71, 23.71, 26.19, 28.91, 21.84, 27.36, 21.56, 23.58, 20.00, 29.43, 24.43, 23.94, 24.22, 20.34, 30.31, 20.25, 26.34, 25.36, 25.90, 28.80, 30.66, 21.03, 26.15, 24.08, 25.34, 29.68, 24.28, 25.00, 27.28, 22.75, 24.47, 21.86, 19.11, 28.47, 22.59, 20.72, 24.66, 22.90, 24.78, 25.21, 19.19, 23.11, 20.77, 22.52, 19.34[PLL], 22.43, 28.28, 21.96, 22.83, 26.81, 29.22, 28.22, 24.96, 22.27, 21.50, 27.30, 23.83, 20.19, 22.44, 26.77, 23.30, 22.22, 20.11, 21.97, 22.88, 25.50, 21.03, 17.46, 23.44, 22.50, 23.81, 20.58, 22.33, 22.77, 21.97, 21.56, 26.02, 25.75, 24.78, 20.93, 26.08, 20.13, 25.40, 30.40, 26.13, 29.81, 17.78, 19.63, 24.11, 23.43, 23.61, 18.33, 26.09, 23.53, 25.34, 25.09, 22.63, 28.81, 24.80, 24.02, 21.11, 22.38, 28.72, 24.44, 27.25, 20.94, 25.33, 27.41, 24.61, 25.56, 25.36, 20.81, 23.31, 23.22, 24.61, 23.36, 26.47, 24.41, 24.19, 30.75, 27.08, 29.56, 23.44, 31.53, 21.63, 22.69, 26.90, 23.06, 25.15, 23.43, 25.88, 24.55, 27.18, 24.00, 19.27, 31.31, 22.97, 28.28, 27.63, 24.86, 25.56, 24.21, 27.18, 24.08, 23.88, 23.38, 24.44, 26.72, 26.36, 24.96, 26.40, 24.38, 23.93, 22.90, 22.89, 26.13, 26.87, 19.91, 27.19, 29.55, 27.44, 26.24, 24.25, 23.88, 29.38, 26.25, 23.02, 24.11, 18.72[PLL], 22.94, 21.90, 23.93, 20.83, 29.88, 22.15, 23.83, 28.55, 23.84, 29.28, 25.44, 22.46, 31.56, 22.97, 23.21, 30.66, 21.50[PLL], 21.55, 21.43, 24.33, 26.53, 24.53, 26.78, 23.13, 22.88, 30.53, 25.90, 20.91, 26.03, 24.68, 27.18, 28.00, 21.16, 31.77, 23.36[PLL], 25.88, 24.56, 24.50, 24.56, 20.88, 22.46, 21.90, 26.44, 24.65, 20.22, 26.31, 28.59, 23.52, 24.33, 27.03, 29.28, 24.93, 27.52, 28.27, 26.68, 22.83, 26.05, 22.13, 24.61, 26.55, 26.97, 29.11, 22.47, 26.19, 21.71, 23.28, 26.36, 21.11, 22.61, 26.31, 23.58, 29.59, 28.65, 27.06, 28.68, 23.69, 27.72, 29.46, 31.53, 24.96, 25.34, 26.19, 25.38, 26.09, 24.58, 28.08, 26.83, 22.68, 23.28, 29.72, 24.30, 24.06, 22.36, 24.65, 23.97, 23.77, 29.52, 26.40, 22.61, 23.27, 21.83, 25.02, 24.13, 23.65, 22.36, 22.78, 24.55, 21.96, 23.05, 21.18, 22.19, 24.88, 21.53, 26.15, 22.68, 24.22, 17.83, 23.43, 30.27, 24.68, 28.53, 24.81, 28.71, 24.84, 27.88, 25.63, 27.56, 23.84, 22.97, 27.78, 26.88, 27.21, 24.25, 29.58, 27.34, 23.83, 25.58, 26.88, 23.08, 28.30, 21.77, 24.34, 24.16, 22.66, 23.36, 31.94, 27.15, 24.31, 29.65, 25.15, 26.07, 27.41, 22.31, 31.46, 25.58, 24.84, 26.27, 25.33, 22.17, 23.80, 28.10, 20.60, 27.65, 28.03, 27.56, 22.81[PLL], 21.63, 29.90, 26.53, 24.99, 24.50, 23.44, 29.48, 27.34, 26.10, 30.95, 22.75, 25.84, 21.86, 25.37, 24.27, 21.41, 26.90, 21.06, 20.68, 24.26, 24.84, 21.66, 28.48, 27.14, 23.11, 23.00, 23.77[PLL], 23.97, 26.39, 26.01, 20.03[PLL], 24.18, 22.45, 26.19, 27.83, 24.72, 27.54, 25.17, 27.53, 29.36, 23.97, 23.02, 19.87, 28.13, 23.73, 25.11, 31.49, 29.04, 25.07, 27.57, 29.50, 28.19, 27.85, 29.50, 26.82, 29.49, 26.53, 28.60, 24.70, 25.08, 25.61, 19.49, 26.65, 22.77, 24.93, 33.52, 29.61, 24.52, 19.86, 28.75, 26.58, 19.34, 20.00, 24.27, 16.96, 27.83, 25.27, 24.11, 25.94, 21.30, 33.93, 25.02, 23.52, 30.66, 25.16, 23.41, 19.55, 28.80, 25.65, 23.81, 25.68, 27.36, 22.75, 25.30, 23.72, 23.94, 22.40, 18.43, 22.25, 24.58, 25.53, 23.63, 28.47, 24.66, 24.72, 27.06, 20.94, 21.91, 21.94, 25.19, 22.71, 23.66, 29.44, 25.06, 24.06, 29.28, 20.47, 24.56, 23.11, 24.02, 24.06, 27.28, 22.86, 23.91, 23.03, 29.15, 22.38, 21.69, 25.33, 23.63, 25.55, 25.13, 20.91, 21.75, 21.91, 20.16, 20.21, 23.00, 23.68, 28.46, 26.75, 26.03, 26.55, 26.30, 25.61, 22.31, 20.19, 25.93, 28.53, 23.38, 25.00, 23.75, 26.50, 24.19, 22.47, 23.50, 28.47, 21.86, 25.68, 25.34, 26.27, 21.25, 31.68, 26.77, 23.03, 24.91, 25.03, 29.63, 25.03, 23.72, 28.80, 23.72, 26.97, 23.05, 22.58, 26.09, 29.47, 24.43, 30.41, 23.52, 26.41, 26.78, 27.30, 26.06, 28.65, 22.56, 28.27, 23.80, 26.27, 19.18, 26.59, 24.84, 28.71, 28.61, 25.72, 25.94, 31.02, 24.30, 21.28, 23.84, 21.63, 28.94, 26.86, 21.61, 23.81, 26.06, 21.30, 24.56, 26.27, 25.93, 25.69, 28.84, 23.56, 20.96, 22.50, 25.11, 17.75, 21.44, 23.75, 26.33, 27.56, 26.41, 20.06, 26.56, 22.72, 26.40, 24.15, 24.93, 21.25, 24.72, 29.13, 22.88, 19.05, 27.33, 22.68, 16.91, 25.41, 24.52, 25.97, 29.22, 19.93, 19.97, 22.61, 23.96, 22.78, 27.05, 25.84, 19.44, 19.61, 22.96, 27.72, 30.81, 27.38, 22.41, 27.78, 27.19, 24.43, 24.71, 26.44, 20.81, 24.08, 28.25, 26.55, 30.78, 20.38, 25.63, 27.41, 19.68, 27.33, 26.11, 22.86, 22.50, 24.53, 24.02, 27.34, 24.05, 30.34, 24.21, 17.08, 26.52, 26.58, 31.09, 24.59, 24.66, 24.21, 24.03, 24.44, 27.88, 27.08, 19.18, 20.91, 28.50, 24.88, 24.52, 25.93, 21.83, 23.06, 24.66, 21.30, 22.08, 25.94, 28.43, 24.55, 26.50, 22.80, 23.69, 25.63, 25.61, 23.75, 24.16, 26.83, 24.33, 26.18, 22.09, 27.93, 26.02, 23.83, 22.90, 22.86, 22.88, 26.41, 20.52, 24.83, 28.91, 27.34, 28.93, 19.69, 27.90, 25.00, 21.36[PLL], 25.81, 24.82, 26.77, 21.63, 24.35, 30.48, 25.86, 26.18, 19.09, 23.58, 21.57, 23.16, 23.05, 21.17, 29.24, 24.65, 22.89, 24.98, 21.26, 22.87, 27.35, 22.68, 29.06, 23.82, 20.07, 26.82, 25.40, 22.52, 31.18, 25.08, 26.85, 23.07, 27.43, 29.94, 21.82, 21.30, 27.86, 25.41, 25.63, 30.18, 19.47, 21.77, 27.40, 26.80, 22.31, 24.93, 22.16, 22.40, 22.59, 27.03, 20.94, 23.15, 26.63, 24.36, 25.36, 22.86, 32.86, 22.46, 27.84, 23.15, 25.18, 21.31, 26.58, 26.15, 23.36, 25.28, 27.97, 23.94, 23.66, 30.66, 22.05, 26.28, 20.80, 25.66, 26.80, 23.86, 28.15, 23.90, 29.53, 27.56, 28.06, 27.75, 22.91, 22.50, 21.30, 24.53, 22.02, 23.78, 19.97, 24.28, 25.47, 25.27, 21.33, 23.11, 21.03, 29.21, 20.03, 21.33, 21.83, 29.77, 21.78, 20.22, 21.91, 20.86, 22.06, 22.90, 24.08, 25.56, 25.83, 24.52, 27.22, DNF(12.31)



Time Dist:


Spoiler



15+: 1
16+: 8
17+: 13
18+: 33
19+: 89
20+: 181
21+: 269
22+: 403
23+: 550
24+: 573
25+: 517
26+: 472
27+: 384
28+: 303
29+: 257
30+: 99
31+: 34
32+: 20
33+: 7
34+: 6



Video:


Spoiler



[video=youtube_share;wZSTD5-ADHM]http://youtu.be/wZSTD5-ADHM[/video]


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 28, 2012)

Day 20 (2x2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 176/176
best time: 1.90
worst time: 11.83

current avg5: 6.32 (σ = 1.56)
best avg5: 4.66 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 6.23 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 5.38 (σ = 0.75)

current avg100: 6.09 (σ = 0.99)
best avg100: 6.04 (σ = 0.96)

session avg: 6.13 (σ = 0.90)
session mean: 6.20



Times:


Spoiler



6.66, 5.15, 5.43, 5.65, 5.48, 5.76, 6.55, 7.05, 6.62, 6.01, 7.13, 6.16, 5.17, 5.96, 7.22, 4.71, 6.47, 5.15, 9.71, 6.53, 7.29, 5.74, 6.79, 6.46, 5.65, 6.36, 4.80, 3.46, 6.18, 6.90, 6.20, 6.64, 6.69, 5.60, 6.59, 6.97, 5.55, 5.35, 5.25, 7.25, 7.95, 5.92, 6.19, 11.22, 6.28, 7.86, 5.63, 5.39, 5.42, 5.22, 9.26, 6.33, 6.11, 6.84, 6.07, 4.56, 8.61+, 5.14, 5.51, 6.92, 6.44, 5.20, 7.20, 6.93, 5.79, 5.28, 6.16, 7.05, 1.90, 5.46, 6.32, 5.82, 4.86, 9.22, 5.72, 5.86, 6.29, 5.84, 9.05, 8.54, 9.68+, 5.15, 3.35, 6.63, 6.47, 5.11, 3.19, 6.95, 7.39, 4.64, 6.87, 4.16, 6.86, 6.13, 5.53, 5.27, 5.89, 7.63, 5.14, 6.22, 5.83, 6.94, 8.21, 5.77, 4.44, 4.97, 5.30, 4.44, 6.97, 7.70, 4.44, 6.50, 8.65, 6.66, 4.66, 5.91, 10.07, 6.73, 6.06, 4.96, 6.93, 5.43, 5.67, 7.75, 6.18, 4.79, 7.07, 6.15, 5.57, 6.28, 5.91, 6.08, 6.99, 4.92, 5.60, 4.86, 6.58, 5.66, 5.95, 6.63, 6.55, 5.43, 6.04, 6.45, 5.62, 6.97, 4.82, 6.66, 6.75, 7.80, 11.83, 6.00, 6.52, 4.24, 4.76, 4.99, 5.85, 4.21, 6.49, 4.92, 6.62, 7.39, 5.13, 5.43, 5.38, 7.04, 6.32, 5.49, 7.33, 5.21, 6.53, 6.97, 2.98, 7.45, 9.75, 4.54



2683 previous + 176 today = 2859 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 29, 2012)

Day 21 (2x2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 136/136
best time: 3.47
worst time: 18.06

current avg5: 6.90 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 5.18 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 6.68 (σ = 0.71)
best avg12: 5.49 (σ = 0.68)

current avg100: 6.37 (σ = 1.05)
best avg100: 6.22 (σ = 1.01)

session avg: 6.39 (σ = 1.01)
session mean: 6.50



Times:


Spoiler



8.37, 5.19, 6.29, 7.20, 4.69, 6.11, 7.07, 7.85, 6.67, 3.47, 6.32, 5.77, 6.40, 10.17, 5.81, 5.56, 6.51, 5.53, 5.28, 6.12, 4.56, 5.69, 6.15, 5.81, 7.08, 7.36, 7.04, 5.15, 8.54, 5.44, 7.52, 7.50, 7.57, 6.11, 8.48, 6.88, 4.77, 4.40, 5.91, 5.88, 6.20, 7.41, 6.87, 4.41, 3.70, 5.26, 6.89, 7.19, 5.95, 5.90, 5.45, 5.56, 8.95, 5.80, 4.42, 5.28, 8.23, 5.82, 5.50, 5.38, 8.58, 5.25, 6.76, 7.04, 8.08, 5.53, 7.05, 6.08, 7.10, 7.47, 5.38, 6.30, 8.46, 6.27, 9.70, 7.55, 4.66, 6.40, 4.76, 6.71, 4.78, 5.88, 4.88, 6.94, 6.04, 4.92, 5.68, 5.12, 6.10, 4.34, 5.85, 8.18, 6.17, 7.75, 4.80, 6.57, 5.94, 5.11, 6.33, 10.00, 4.99, 7.09, 6.09, 7.11, 6.21, 6.83, 6.14, 6.60, 9.85, 7.03, 5.75, 6.83, 8.36, 6.81, 6.84, 6.74, 18.06, 4.92, 3.80, 8.65, 5.79, 9.49, 5.90, 6.83, 6.01, 7.39, 6.82, 6.02, 7.03, 7.45, 5.38, 7.17, 7.27, 8.30, 6.27, 5.29



2859 previous + 136 today = 2995 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 30, 2012)

Day 22 (2x2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 203/203
best time: 1.99
worst time: 8.98

current avg5: 6.48 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 4.41 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 6.31 (σ = 0.83)
best avg12: 5.04 (σ = 0.76)

current avg50: 5.80 (σ = 0.76)
best avg50: 5.53 (σ = 0.75)

current avg100: 5.84 (σ = 0.86)
best avg100: 5.76 (σ = 0.81)

session avg: 5.84 (σ = 0.78)
session mean: 5.86



Times:


Spoiler



4.37, 6.26, 8.10, 5.42, 7.68, 7.39, 3.85, 4.16, 6.39, 5.79, 5.42, 5.84, 6.92, 5.12, 4.64, 6.43, 6.39, 6.53, 7.59, 7.10, 4.61, 4.80, 5.10, 7.84, 4.51, 5.25, 5.98, 5.78, 5.99, 4.89, 5.56, 5.60, 7.08, 7.12, 4.91, 7.53, 6.17, 5.70, 5.32, 4.73, 7.72, 5.76, 6.97, 5.53, 5.48, 5.81, 5.53, 4.50, 5.52, 6.10, 6.40, 5.79, 5.51, 5.71, 6.18, 6.10, 6.48, 5.08, 5.03, 4.86, 5.93, 4.86, 5.84, 5.76, 8.05, 7.17, 4.30, 5.79, 4.70, 6.01+, 6.29, 6.74, 5.52, 6.05, 5.59, 6.38, 7.23, 5.79, 5.14, 8.35, 5.90, 3.97, 5.58, 5.49, 7.36, 5.69, 4.92, 3.91, 5.09, 5.87, 5.01, 6.62, 6.56, 6.04, 6.61, 3.65, 5.72, 6.74, 5.69, 5.97, 6.40, 5.30, 6.38, 5.93, 6.03, 6.15, 8.42, 5.00, 5.76, 6.44, 5.49, 6.58, 6.65, 7.45, 5.77, 4.07, 5.80, 6.82, 6.31, 5.76, 6.37, 4.86, 8.94, 8.84, 3.91, 5.46, 7.09, 6.94, 5.07, 6.13, 5.71, 5.57, 8.98, 5.69, 5.49, 3.50, 5.94, 4.90, 5.88, 5.49, 5.24, 5.05, 7.49, 6.76, 5.89, 5.37, 5.63, 6.12, 5.08, 4.73, 5.73, 3.89, 4.43, 4.51, 6.50, 6.55, 6.07, 6.14, 3.06, 5.17, 5.05, 6.79, 6.78, 5.27, 5.50, 6.28, 6.16, 5.34, 5.86, 5.93, 5.70, 5.40, 6.37, 5.95, 4.85, 4.78, 5.29, 6.17, 5.17, 8.31, 8.74, 1.99, 4.54, 5.40, 3.28, 5.43, 6.99, 5.70, 4.82, 5.51, 4.54, 5.73, 5.42, 6.12, 7.57, 7.52, 5.51, 5.78, 6.26, 5.90, 8.38, 5.45, 7.28



2995 previous + 203 today = 3198 total

PB Ao100 I think. Almost beat my Ao12. It's only a matter of time before my first sub-5 Ao12. I hope I get it before the end of this marathon. No sup-9 solves!! Those 8.xx solves... mostly from dropping cube or mistake. Fortunately didn't go too far.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 31, 2012)

Day 23 (2x2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 163/163
best time: 2.04
worst time: 9.11

current avg5: 5.97 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 4.26 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 6.29 (σ = 0.97)
best avg12: 4.45 (σ = 1.20)

current avg50: 5.91 (σ = 1.06)
best avg50: 5.43 (σ = 0.85)

current avg100: 5.76 (σ = 0.83)
best avg100: 5.63 (σ = 0.73)

session avg: 5.91 (σ = 0.81)
session mean: 5.93



Times:


Spoiler



6.61, 8.58, 5.27, 6.67, 7.39, 5.21, 5.89, 5.55, 6.56, 5.81, 6.07, 5.83, 6.36, 7.32, 7.80, 5.82, 5.75, 5.65, 4.82, 8.16, 6.46, 9.06, 6.11, 6.57, 6.71, 6.04, 7.23, 5.65, 5.35, 6.89, 5.14, 6.11, 5.29, 5.63, 8.01, 5.68, 5.67, 4.63, 5.37, 5.73, 6.82, 4.82, 7.20, 4.87, 6.84, 4.90, 8.39, 4.76, 5.13, 4.79, 6.25, 6.16, 6.74, 5.64, 6.03, 8.21, 6.05, 5.67, 4.94, 5.75, 6.41, 6.66, 6.65, 4.58, 5.65, 6.12, 6.13, 5.21, 5.57, 5.05, 4.82, 5.49, 5.80, 5.13, 6.83, 5.70, 5.83, 6.84, 5.30, 6.05, 4.96, 7.07, 5.51, 5.62, 5.22, 5.31, 5.52, 5.33, 5.34, 5.91, 5.66, 5.58, 6.34, 6.03, 4.58, 5.74, 5.01, 5.86, 5.02, 5.92, 4.03, 6.63, 6.70, 7.80, 4.42, 3.28, 9.11, 4.69, 6.17, 5.75, 5.21, 5.49, 5.43, 5.66, 6.74, 6.37, 5.12, 8.41, 6.40, 3.41, 4.81, 4.86, 2.04, 4.56, 5.62, 5.37, 5.93, 2.40, 8.74, 4.79, 2.79, 5.54, 5.20, 5.09, 4.65, 6.18, 6.15, 5.56, 6.60, 6.77, 5.88, 6.11, 5.65, 4.90, 6.78, 5.87, 6.08, 7.25, 8.08, 6.91, 8.72+, 5.07, 6.64, 7.97, 5.57, 7.11, 5.26, 8.97, 7.37, 5.53, 6.26, 6.11, 3.78



3198 previous + 163 today = 3361 total

Yahoo! New PB Ao100 again. And new PB Ao12 = 4.45! Sub-5!!!!!!! I was so excited to beat my previous PB by more than half a second that I got some really bad solves shortly after. But still.  Just so sad that I'm the only one doing this marathon right now.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 31, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Just so sad ....



Yeah. You'll probably get perma banned for quad posting. Good job with the sub5! You are soon ready to move on to the next method.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 1, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Yeah. You'll probably get perma banned for quad posting. Good job with the sub5! You are soon ready to move on to the next method.



Thanks! I'm looking forward to learning some new stuff.

Day 24 (2x2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 205/205
best time: 2.88
worst time: 10.93

current avg5: 5.98 (σ = 1.14)
best avg5: 4.85 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 6.08 (σ = 0.97)
best avg12: 5.12 (σ = 0.64)

current avg50: 5.73 (σ = 0.91)
best avg50: 5.56 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 5.73 (σ = 0.88)
best avg100: 5.71 (σ = 0.82)

session avg: 5.80 (σ = 0.87)
session mean: 5.85



Times:


Spoiler



7.64, 5.71, 4.04, 4.50, 4.57, 6.83, 5.67, 5.63, 4.81, 6.89, 6.79, 7.25, 5.41, 5.91, 5.82, 6.41, 10.20, 5.53, 4.25, 6.59, 5.53, 6.23, 6.55, 5.15, 5.54, 5.35, 6.07, 4.90, 7.03, 4.64, 3.59, 5.96, 5.12, 4.99, 4.90, 6.00, 5.62, 7.25, 4.63, 6.27, 3.49, 7.25, 5.16, 7.88, 5.56, 5.84, 5.43, 7.27+, 3.71, 5.74, 7.08, 5.99, 5.53, 9.12, 7.41, 6.29, 10.17, 6.20, 5.66, 5.83, 4.63, 5.62, 6.10, 6.09, 4.88, 6.92, 5.40, 5.56, 4.45, 4.56, 5.09, 6.80, 5.60, 3.30, 6.41, 6.52, 10.80, 6.84, 5.08, 5.49, 3.94, 7.29, 7.92, 5.02, 5.07, 5.61, 4.97, 4.92, 6.35, 5.09, 4.94, 5.62, 8.86, 5.87, 5.47, 4.84, 8.13+, 5.87, 6.25, 8.21+, 5.58, 6.69, 5.54, 6.19, 6.20, 6.37, 4.48, 5.83, 6.25, 6.29, 7.04, 2.88, 4.91, 4.98, 7.30, 5.17, 5.49, 5.81, 7.27, 5.11, 6.33, 6.29, 4.11, 6.64, 5.55, 5.68, 4.55, 8.40, 6.04, 6.19, 6.62, 5.84, 7.76, 4.63, 6.50, 6.22, 4.90, 4.07, 5.31, 4.59, 7.38, 6.66, 5.27, 5.40, 5.26, 4.65, 4.65, 4.54, 6.69, 6.12, 4.52, 4.89, 6.69, 6.20, 5.93, 6.30, 3.73, 5.49, 5.90, 8.20, 5.54, 6.06, 5.68, 3.20, 6.68, 5.12, 5.73, 5.18, 5.60, 6.53, 7.49, 6.25, 5.83, 3.37, 10.93+, 5.31, 5.45, 3.96, 5.88, 5.43, 6.71, 4.60, 5.62, 6.43, 5.12, 5.05, 5.41, 6.15, 4.64, 7.88, 5.18, 2.96, 4.96, 5.50, 7.33, 4.79, 6.73, 7.25, 5.39, 5.92, 5.41, 5.23, 8.07, 7.29, 4.33



3361 previous + 205 today = 3566 total

I drop the cube so often (maybe once every 20 solves). I wonder if this is normal.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 2, 2012)

Day 25 (2x2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 197/197
best time: 2.35
worst time: 16.47

current avg5: 6.27 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 4.94 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 6.36 (σ = 0.70)
best avg12: 5.41 (σ = 0.54)

current avg50: 6.08 (σ = 0.93)
best avg50: 5.86 (σ = 0.78)

current avg100: 6.19 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 6.01 (σ = 0.82)

session avg: 6.09 (σ = 0.87)
session mean: 6.21



Times:


Spoiler



6.48, 6.04, 5.95, 5.01, 7.73, 3.65, 6.55, 5.02, 7.08, 5.12, 7.90+, 6.10, 4.56, 5.86, 5.83, 6.30, 5.75, 5.64, 6.00, 5.54, 6.94, 6.07, 6.99, 3.55, 6.20, 5.23, 5.72, 5.89, 6.31, 5.42, 4.80, 6.21, 5.06, 10.80, 6.83, 7.13, 7.81, 7.09, 6.33, 5.70, 5.87, 5.57, 5.83, 6.26, 13.02, 7.36, 5.74, 6.64, 6.67, 5.50, 7.37, 5.40, 6.54, 4.81, 6.12, 6.31, 7.36, 5.46, 7.01, 5.63, 6.89, 6.78, 4.70, 5.13, 6.31, 5.45, 4.15, 5.36, 5.83, 7.48, 6.32, 8.42, 5.98, 2.35, 6.21, 4.51, 5.76, 5.12, 6.39, 5.50, 6.70, 4.66, 6.37, 6.55, 4.97, 8.15, 5.43, 5.94, 4.71, 5.26, 5.53, 5.55, 4.89, 5.28, 4.17, 7.90, 8.02, 16.47, 4.62, 6.13, 5.79, 8.80, 6.92, 5.92, 5.09, 6.29, 5.37, 6.37, 5.99, 5.87, 4.92, 7.94, 8.56, 5.74, 7.74, 5.34, 6.83, 4.59, 9.85, 4.91, 6.62, 6.25, 5.72, 6.06, 6.43, 6.81, 6.73, 8.08, 6.04, 6.92, 7.44, 6.79, 5.41, 6.08, 4.98, 7.14, 6.67, 4.64, 6.14, 5.19, 6.86, 6.53, 5.84, 5.70, 5.43, 5.80, 6.16, 5.83, 7.76, 7.50, 6.25, 10.54, 7.28, 4.13, 6.48, 4.36, 6.63, 5.79, 4.80, 4.58, 6.69, 5.90, 5.69, 5.63, 6.45, 6.12, 4.69, 10.13, 6.58, 9.03, 5.34, 3.44, 6.88, 5.04, 4.68, 5.11, 5.48, 7.80, 4.28, 5.82, 6.81, 5.85, 6.90, 6.18, 4.50, 7.38, 6.65, 5.79, 7.39, 6.48, 5.11, 6.01, 6.79, 6.40, 7.28, 5.61, 5.23



3566 previous + 197 today = 3763 total

Bad day. I think I'm not used to the new tensions. (I tried loosening it a bit to see what would happen.)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 3, 2012)

*Day 26 (2x2) MARATHON COMPLETED!!! 4219.5 solves done!*

3762* previous + 457.5 today = 4219.5 total (half solve was complete first layer (3.16))
*I was one off the count on Day 15 or something I think.

It felt like a really good day. New PB Ao100 = 5.32! I think it made a big difference that yesterday I completely took apart my cube and lubed it and tensioned it again. It was actually the first time I lubed it at all.

*Interesting Stats*
(Does not include the half solve or the 277 times that were lost due to computer bug.)
Best time: 1.07
Worst time: 23.54
Mean: 6.54
Best Ao5: 3.55
Best Ao12: 4.45
Best Ao50: 5.13
Best Ao100: 5.32
Best Ao1000: 5.78
Most solves in one day: 457.5

*Comparison of Time Distribution*
First 100 Solves


Spoiler



4+: 3
5+: 6
6+: 9
7+: 13
8+: 23
9+: 15
10+: 11
11+: 7
12+: 3
13+: 6
14+: 0
15+: 3
16+: 1



Last 100 Solves


Spoiler



2+: 1
3+: 4
4+: 16
5+: 40
6+: 24
7+: 11
8+: 4


----------



## erikoui (Nov 11, 2012)

Day IDK(started on October 7th):

```
Times 1500/1500
Best:12.63
Worst:37.39
best mo3:17.25
best ao5: 18.21
best ao12: 19.28(yay sub 20!)
best mo100:20.92
```


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 12, 2012)

Updated page 1


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 24, 2012)

I'll be doing this.

Start: 24th November
End: 24th December

Day 1
Solves today: 102


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 102/102
best time: 18.62
worst time: 39.41

current avg5: 28.42 (σ = 1.71)
best avg5: 22.10 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 27.26 (σ = 2.97)
best avg12: 23.97 (σ = 1.63)

current avg100: 26.17 (σ = 3.88)
best avg100: 26.10 (σ = 3.91)

session avg: 26.12 (σ = 3.88)
session mean: 26.18

26.33, 21.20, 25.37, 35.23, 24.98, 21.41, 18.62, 35.60+, 30.15, 29.93, 21.41, 22.83, 22.42, 27.08, 29.33, 26.45, 23.69, 22.75, 27.03, 22.55, 21.27, 28.02, 28.97, 22.05, 25.68, 25.41, 20.84, 23.22, 22.79, 26.74, 29.35, 24.12, 37.21+, 28.27, 26.06, 26.27+, 22.50, 23.06, 24.11, 27.76, 26.39, 28.06, 28.32, 33.01, 26.27, 27.38, 31.57, 30.79, 20.40, 26.57, 25.07, 27.06, 24.86, 26.69, 39.41+, 26.69, 24.13, 29.19, 22.17, 22.67, 23.99, 18.67, 21.47, 25.22, 22.76, 24.52, 26.09, 32.89, 22.80, 30.95, 26.52, 31.31, 22.56, 30.27+, 26.51, 21.80, 23.13, 23.78, 24.22, 25.92, 22.61, 29.20, 30.54, 22.15, 27.47, 22.06, 24.81, 23.25, 33.10, 21.75, 21.79, 26.18, 31.95, 24.37, 24.18, 29.72, 28.76+, 38.72, 22.13, 30.50, 28.44, 26.32


Could have done more solves today, but it's a start.

And no, the dates aren't a coincidence.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 25, 2012)

Day 2
Solves done: 207
Solves total: 309


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 207/207
best time: 15.42
worst time: 39.38

current avg5: 22.17 (σ = 1.95)
best avg5: 20.47 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 22.12 (σ = 2.21)
best avg12: 22.03 (σ = 2.03)

current avg100: 24.11 (σ = 3.04)
best avg100: 24.11 (σ = 3.04)

session avg: 24.53 (σ = 3.47)
session mean: 24.56

21.63, 30.02, 26.44, 35.74, 20.98, 29.59, 34.47, 28.16, 19.31, 25.64, 33.00, 23.47, 25.28, 27.63, 25.84, 26.64, 24.14, 22.17, 22.72, 20.30, 24.75, 26.58, 24.67, 26.97, 31.98, 16.20, 23.11, 18.42, 24.88, 27.38, 23.20, 26.64, 24.12, 20.77, 20.13, 27.55, 21.97, 22.91, 25.28, 39.38, 28.81, 30.56, 25.56, 23.23, 25.25, 25.65, 22.13, 25.48, 18.54, 21.11, 29.34, 19.37, 22.61, 26.64, 26.15, 22.82, 24.74, 21.02, 26.16, 22.18, 26.36, 24.51, 29.07, 23.97, 31.15, 20.24, 20.88, 27.43, 20.28, 19.92, 24.72, 26.48, 25.61, 22.84, 27.70, 28.45[1 piece pop], 34.54, 21.16, 23.94, 28.93, 20.64, 20.47, 25.33, 25.16, 21.07, 24.77, 23.13, 19.82, 27.17, 19.23, 24.17, 25.93, 30.14, 23.55, 22.50, 26.20, 28.09, 25.72, 28.17, 24.39, 24.92, 29.40, 22.53, 19.76, 24.97, 23.09, 25.99, 26.95, 27.06, 22.47, 22.56, 22.65, 28.17, 19.54, 23.09, 23.93, 22.03, 23.48, 25.87, 20.83, 25.77, 23.86, 24.25, 25.23, 22.57, 22.52, 34.51, 21.70, 24.09, 19.19, 25.13, 22.75, 24.15, 32.24, 25.84, 23.48, 26.42, 22.47, 27.90, 30.38, 23.00, 23.19, 25.08, 28.58, 28.96+, 26.47, 27.69, 24.47, 25.12, 23.48, 26.39, 25.10, 30.27, 24.15, 21.19, 25.27, 24.55, 26.10, 15.42, 25.38, 28.84, 24.83, 22.92, 26.38, 25.04, 23.36, 20.86, 26.87, 24.58, 22.14, 20.19, 18.31, 23.91, 33.21, 25.74, 21.08, 22.80, 19.50, 22.59, 26.59, 21.88, 25.95, 19.98, 29.51, 26.23, 18.72, 23.71, 22.51, 26.33, 23.67, 18.63, 23.71, 20.05, 23.43, 27.91, 18.09, 21.14, 24.91, 19.41, 23.59, 21.75, 28.15, 24.53, 25.02, 19.76, 18.87, 22.22


PB's across the board. A good day and back on track!


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 26, 2012)

Day 3
Solves done: 45
Solves total: 354


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 45/45
best time: 19.25
worst time: 33.47

current avg5: 23.35 (σ = 1.83)
best avg5: 22.49 (σ = 1.30)

current avg12: 25.08 (σ = 2.23)
best avg12: 23.29 (σ = 1.35)

session avg: 24.76 (σ = 3.15)
session mean: 24.83

28.08, 23.77, 24.69, 31.03, 23.73, 25.14, 29.61, 22.45, 29.69, 32.59, 24.33, 20.05, 23.92, 33.47, 26.33, 22.63, 20.64, 23.69, 22.58, 22.56, 24.09, 25.25, 25.22, 22.14, 24.66, 19.48, 24.74, 26.88, 24.70, 19.25, 21.17, 24.27, 22.03, 29.33, 27.59, 25.56, 25.16, 32.61, 24.02, 23.11, 26.03, 22.72, 21.49, 25.84, 19.27



Didn't really get time to do much today.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh you just met the anti cubing mechanism called weekdays.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 27, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Oh you just met the anti cubing mechanism called weekdays.



Yeah... Same thing today.

Day 4
Solves done: 78
Solves total: 432



Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 78/78
best time: 15.94
worst time: 39.03

current avg5: 25.26 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 21.35 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 24.47 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 23.38 (σ = 1.75)

session avg: 25.56 (σ = 3.19)
session mean: 25.61

26.52, 29.30, 28.27, 30.00, 27.20, 30.28, 24.36, 31.34, 26.22, 20.48, 23.88, 21.55, 29.41, 29.67, 23.03, 22.72, 24.98, 30.86, 24.19, 23.81, 22.77, 22.95, 25.27, 24.47, 28.70, 30.70, 25.34, 24.06, 22.05, 21.81, 22.48, 24.03, 23.67, 22.06, 20.81, 26.30, 26.78, 31.88, 27.77, 26.17, 23.25, 25.67, 33.75, 22.88, 28.59, 27.94, 21.55, 24.16, 39.03+, 22.84, 25.17, 31.77, 25.98, 22.99, 33.17, 26.42, 22.83, 26.23, 28.14, 26.16, 24.84, 22.09, 25.00, 15.94, 21.59, 23.69, 20.99, 21.47, 25.77, 24.34, 31.72, 25.98, 22.92, 26.39, 22.03, 26.08, 25.20, 24.50



I'm falling behind quickly...


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 28, 2012)

Day 5
Solves done: 0
Solves total: 432

No time today  And I'm nearly 250 solves behind now.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 29, 2012)

Day 6
Solves done: 29
Solves total: 432



Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 29/29
best time: 19.66
worst time: 30.09

current avg5: 24.96 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 21.29 (σ = 1.69)

current avg12: 24.21 (σ = 1.67)
best avg12: 23.15 (σ = 1.55)

session avg: 24.42 (σ = 2.67)
session mean: 24.45

26.86, 23.63, 20.56, 27.50, 19.69, 19.66, 28.45, 25.99, 28.91, 26.55, 26.09, 22.45, 29.03, 24.91, 19.92, 21.47, 23.80, 21.70, 26.06, 25.16, 21.34, 21.81, 30.09, 22.84, 23.17, 24.16, 26.49, 25.91, 24.83



Let's hope for two big sessions over the weekend.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 30, 2012)

Day 7
Solves done: 106
Solves total: 538



Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 106/106
best time: 18.34
worst time: 38.11

current avg5: 24.76 (σ = 1.14)
best avg5: 20.76 (σ = 0.31)

current avg12: 23.93 (σ = 2.09)
best avg12: 22.14 (σ = 1.45)

current avg100: 24.69 (σ = 3.30)
best avg100: 24.69 (σ = 3.30)

session avg: 24.88 (σ = 3.37)
session mean: 24.94

31.30, 32.19, 27.71, 23.92, 27.69, 25.01, 23.96, 19.13, 22.56, 24.41, 23.75, 24.24, 19.12, 26.36, 21.77, 26.40, 31.41+, 22.83, 20.60, 32.15, 20.01, 23.93, 23.00, 25.18, 25.85, 21.14, 25.50, 25.94, 23.07, 24.87, 23.24, 18.34, 38.11, 29.28, 26.03, 28.27, 20.79, 30.31, 22.14, 31.53, 23.26, 24.94, 25.44, 25.27, 23.91, 23.92, 25.93, 25.91, 26.19, 24.17, 23.93, 26.86, 22.60, 25.86, 20.32, 35.25, 30.75, 27.15, 28.01, 27.24, 26.37, 21.81, 23.18, 29.25, 21.70, 23.50, 21.85, 28.90, 24.79, 22.95, 24.73, 20.71, 27.76, 29.38, 29.49, 21.60, 26.07, 20.70, 21.16, 19.98, 20.41, 27.45, 22.68, 22.59, 23.40, 20.77, 24.67, 24.00, 21.04, 23.34, 30.32, 33.71, 24.77, 22.16, 24.14, 27.35, 20.49, 26.19, 20.29, 22.02, 21.75, 23.15, 27.39, 23.05, 25.53, 25.61



Should be on 1000 now... I'm going to need around 750 solves over the weekend to catch up.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 30, 2012)

Not to make you feel sad, but it is hard to catch up. With the times you are getting, I'm guessing you do ~70 cubes/hour, so it looks like 10 hours of cubing for you this weekend


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 30, 2012)

ZZ boot camp gogogogogo


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 1, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Not to make you feel sad, but it is hard to catch up. With the times you are getting, I'm guessing you do ~70 cubes/hour, so it looks like 10 hours of cubing for you this weekend



Yeah... If I can slowly bring the deficit down over the weeks, then I may make it. But it will be hard.



aznanimedude said:


> ZZ boot camp gogogogogo


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 1, 2012)

Solve cubes first, look at forum later=problem solved!


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 2, 2012)

Day 8
Solves done: 160
Solves total: 698



Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 160/160
best time: 15.88
worst time: 36.31

current avg5: 23.71 (σ = 2.73)
best avg5: 19.49 (σ = 1.30)

current avg12: 22.89 (σ = 2.22)
best avg12: 21.22 (σ = 2.10)

current avg100: 23.32 (σ = 3.20)
best avg100: 23.30 (σ = 3.19)

session avg: 23.70 (σ = 3.18)
session mean: 23.73

25.21, 21.99, 22.31, 23.70, 20.25, 19.88, 22.09, 21.78, 27.13, 23.51, 19.72, 26.18, 25.35, 30.60, 27.18, 22.09, 20.95, 27.38, 23.66, 22.85, 26.41, 20.43, 26.25, 22.03, 22.72, 24.13, 25.46, 23.67, 26.08, 15.88, 22.36, 24.48, 24.01, 22.93, 19.72, 25.80, 23.21, 26.29, 26.34, 26.72, 32.33, 22.91, 25.17, 26.11, 31.48, 22.87, 25.51, 21.58, 20.43, 22.21, 25.06, 26.10, 20.93, 24.86, 26.41, 30.83, 26.94, 25.04, 26.54, 28.18, 26.21, 22.86, 24.08, 25.66, 24.39, 24.34, 26.85, 21.02, 26.69, 21.48, 17.68, 31.63, 29.63, 25.42, 19.23, 28.07, 24.35, 22.77, 21.70, 21.58, 30.18, 21.62, 28.09, 27.20, 21.06, 19.21, 25.89, 25.35, 21.33, 20.38, 23.88, 22.48, 28.99, 25.23, 27.32, 22.89, 25.87, 21.69, 22.21, 16.11, 24.84, 23.01, 22.30, 19.47, 21.32, 20.36, 23.38, 22.26, 26.20, 20.30, 24.87, 23.09, 19.52, 36.31, 27.08, 19.80, 25.51, 25.36, 22.11, 23.05, 18.51, 18.50, 18.64, 21.86, 21.34, 19.04, 22.53, 22.58, 25.38, 24.88, 25.51, 19.39, 18.29, 19.27, 22.88, 23.97, 21.09, 26.25, 24.16, 22.32, 21.69, 33.15, 19.42, 22.64, 17.01, 24.94, 23.19, 29.34, 22.91, 23.58, 19.83, 25.61, 22.15, 23.43, 20.24, 21.27, 19.56, 22.33, 28.46, 27.52



I did do more, but my computer deleted a good 160 solves (and they were good - a 13.xy single and a ~19.3 Ao5). Do I add 160 to the total or not?


----------



## uvafan (Dec 2, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Day 8
> Solves done: 160
> Solves total: 698
> 
> ...



Wow, you're averages are getting very close to your CFOP averages! You will love that moment when your ZZ averages surpass them!


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 2, 2012)

I lost 80 solves on day 2 which I didn't count. S... fox did untimed solves for warm-up and counted those, so it is up to you.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 2, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> I lost 80 solves on day 2 which I didn't count. S... fox did untimed solves for warm-up and counted those, so it is up to you.



OK, I'll just add a note by the total solves.

Day 9
Solves done: 331
Solves total: 1029 (+160 lost)



Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 331/331
best time: 16.28
worst time: 40.26

current avg5: 23.24 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 19.64 (σ = 0.60)

current avg12: 23.29 (σ = 1.25)
best avg12: 21.00 (σ = 1.21)

current avg100: 23.08 (σ = 2.62)
best avg100: 22.83 (σ = 2.95)

session avg: 23.33 (σ = 3.16)
session mean: 23.36

19.08, 21.75, 30.64, 18.27, 27.78, 24.64, 23.39, 25.87, 19.20, 24.12, 29.19, 23.86, 26.75, 22.81, 26.36, 24.69, 26.39, 24.52, 22.44, 22.03, 28.36, 21.30, 29.70, 18.93, 21.67, 25.28, 24.25, 25.17, 26.98, 20.06, 16.41, 23.20, 22.06, 28.87, 27.52, 28.74, 25.92, 25.89, 31.25, 21.59, 25.62, 26.56, 33.14, 26.75, 29.89, 25.84, 19.83, 19.91, 19.59, 21.24, 26.33, 20.64, 23.28, 22.06, 18.41, 22.30, 19.67, 23.78, 20.84, 19.22, 23.40, 21.84, 25.71+, 22.58, 22.09, 21.31, 21.20, 25.24, 21.45, 27.51, 22.51, 17.99, 23.36, 23.46, 21.81, 18.15, 22.80, 40.26, 21.12, 27.77, 21.82, 22.21, 19.50, 23.72, 24.85, 26.29, 25.94, 21.18, 19.33, 21.45, 19.26, 22.66, 21.70, 23.53, 28.01, 24.42, 20.81, 23.45, 18.87, 25.05, 24.19, 26.85, 22.31, 22.22, 19.26, 24.09, 17.77, 23.33, 24.67, 22.60, 19.84, 27.08, 21.40, 24.04, 25.83, 27.80, 22.61, 22.49, 24.07, 22.94, 33.82, 19.09, 26.04, 22.29, 19.76, 19.19, 25.52, 27.02, 28.84, 17.25, 22.71, 21.61, 21.42, 23.22, 23.02, 24.29, 16.28, 27.82, 21.66, 20.18, 25.46, 23.47, 21.81, 31.03, 23.14, 19.60, 29.84, 22.42, 19.90, 25.51, 24.27, 30.81, 23.65, 23.52, 20.79, 20.06, 22.74, 22.22, 25.43, 21.08, 20.24, 17.15, 21.85, 18.81, 19.86, 22.32, 23.68, 24.26, 23.42, 27.49, 20.53, 26.85, 22.73, 18.15, 26.61, 26.48, 27.06, 33.14, 22.33, 24.79, 21.23, 21.27, 17.41, 20.25, 20.18, 31.06, 23.24, 16.70, 24.26, 22.99, 22.69, 26.35, 17.45, 25.25, 31.16, 22.19, 27.25, 20.80, 22.80, 25.55, 27.83, 25.36, 19.81, 24.36, 21.39, 23.11, 25.11, 26.77, 24.17, 20.31, 20.83, 22.88, 22.30, 22.77, 22.80, 20.50, 23.28, 21.13, 22.00, 20.88, 17.72, 24.44, 22.17, 25.92, 25.49, 30.44, 25.27, 23.53, 24.38, 22.89, 23.89, 22.39, 22.30, 22.77, 23.33, 18.27, 23.88, 19.64, 20.98, 20.53, 27.92, 20.59, 18.81, 20.81, 22.08, 23.74, 24.66, 28.16, 25.36, 20.28, 20.90, 24.80, 23.05, 21.24, 19.81, 22.76, 25.88, 23.67, 25.19, 18.64, 26.40, 24.94, 18.94, 22.88, 22.47, 21.21, 21.24, 25.11, 17.36, 28.73, 26.33, 27.13, 24.75, 21.18, 19.69, 23.22, 23.55, 21.79, 25.17, 20.42, 20.69, 26.40, 25.10, 23.58+, 18.54, 20.23, 20.86, 25.15, 22.78, 22.79, 24.70, 28.26, 18.47, 25.15, 20.96, 25.38, 18.00, 22.93, 26.00, 24.75, 24.95, 18.44, 20.99, 27.59, 25.82, 20.66, 21.13, 23.66, 20.89, 21.65, 23.70, 26.06+, 23.47, 30.46, 22.37, 22.62, 23.86, 28.30, 28.50, 20.69, 22.34, 19.71, 23.10, 25.59, 26.64, 24.56, 22.77, 24.08, 23.04, 23.03, 23.65



PB Ao12 and a good session overall!


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 2, 2012)

Wipe your eyes and solve this 
L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D' U R U2 B' D L2 D R U2 
I don't know if it is good for ZZ, but I got my first sub 15 cfop with it tonight.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 2, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Wipe your eyes and solve this
> L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D' U R U2 B' D L2 D R U2
> I don't know if it is good for ZZ, but I got my first sub 15 cfop with it tonight.


10.59 with ZZ lol preserved the pair during EOLine.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 4, 2012)

Didn't get any in yesterday, but did a few today.

Day 11
Solves done: 42
Solves total: 1071 (+160 lost)



Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 42/42
best time: 16.55
worst time: 30.28

current avg5: 23.59 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5: 21.19 (σ = 2.29)

current avg12: 24.10 (σ = 1.84)
best avg12: 22.90 (σ = 2.56)

session avg: 24.04 (σ = 3.29)
session mean: 24.01

28.78, 18.18, 24.21, 26.12, 22.78, 22.41, 19.86, 21.72, 24.90, 28.20, 21.97, 17.48, 26.81, 26.44, 23.18, 26.48, 16.55, 28.27, 23.19, 26.42, 24.57, 18.67, 24.37, 30.28, 27.59, 30.27, 23.80, 28.59, 18.91, 18.36, 24.33, 28.51, 20.34, 21.98, 26.41, 25.39, 25.86, 23.08, 19.43, 24.42, 25.92, 23.29


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 7, 2012)

Day 12
Solves done: 60
Solves total: 1131 (+160 lost)


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 60/60
best time: 18.08
worst time: 37.58

current avg5: 24.08 (σ = 1.27)
best avg5: 20.67 (σ = 0.88)

current avg12: 24.72 (σ = 2.65)
best avg12: 23.14 (σ = 2.73)

session avg: 25.14 (σ = 3.62)
session mean: 25.23

31.83+, 26.94, 18.08, 27.31, 20.39, 24.60, 21.86, 19.76, 19.71, 22.08, 25.43, 28.16, 26.04, 33.85, 19.38, 23.38, 24.70, 37.58, 27.05, 23.68, 31.42, 30.06, 21.50, 22.14, 23.20, 26.98, 23.39, 23.07, 25.92, 27.95, 30.64, 26.04, 28.38, 22.13, 25.99, 27.23, 22.97, 31.50, 26.69, 25.74, 18.52, 28.21, 29.36, 20.71, 23.91, 26.89, 18.69, 25.88, 19.49, 30.24, 25.66, 30.24, 25.17, 20.06, 24.24, 27.11, 23.57, 25.83, 22.51, 22.84



Day 13
Solves done: 0
Solves total: 1131 (+160 lost)


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 8, 2012)

Day 14
Solves done: 35
Solves total: 1166


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 35/35
best time: 18.19
worst time: 36.44

current avg5: 23.23 (σ = 0.18)
best avg5: 22.45 (σ = 2.17)

current avg12: 23.90 (σ = 1.94)
best avg12: 23.68 (σ = 2.11)

session avg: 24.95 (σ = 3.40)
session mean: 25.09

22.02, 25.52, 21.09, 26.58, 18.19, 20.73, 25.52, 22.30, 29.62, 36.44, 26.61, 31.03, 27.75, 33.77, 27.64, 23.30, 29.99, 21.28, 25.03, 18.81, 28.61, 24.11, 24.50, 23.61, 22.21, 20.58, 23.59, 25.77, 27.70, 28.39, 25.89, 22.98, 23.30, 20.20, 23.40


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 9, 2012)

Day 15
Solves done: 55
Solves total: 1221 (+160 solves lost)


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 55/55
best time: 16.91
worst time: 35.72

current avg5: 24.24 (σ = 1.81)
best avg5: 21.75 (σ = 1.57)

current avg12: 23.14 (σ = 2.54)
best avg12: 22.40 (σ = 2.52)

session avg: 24.40 (σ = 3.55)
session mean: 24.47

28.56, 32.78, 26.47, 35.72, 22.20, 23.02, 24.95, 22.47, 27.06, 26.11, 23.09, 22.81, 27.85, 24.94, 22.09, 22.20, 22.95, 25.47, 29.62, 23.00, 27.86, 19.50, 27.48, 24.91, 19.05, 24.33, 16.91, 29.77, 23.02, 20.31, 22.16, 32.41, 20.02, 23.02, 24.72, 21.38, 26.41, 26.53, 27.05, 20.55, 33.67, 24.66, 20.13, 19.00, 23.77, 21.63, 25.50, 22.56, 17.49, 26.64, 19.55, 23.14, 26.80, 27.66, 22.78


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 10, 2012)

Day 16
Solves done: 206
Solves total: 1427 (+160 lost)


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 206/206
best time: 16.78
worst time: 42.78

current avg5: 21.88 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 19.59 (σ = 0.70)

current avg12: 21.44 (σ = 1.94)
best avg12: 20.80 (σ = 2.07)

current avg100: 22.76 (σ = 2.59)
best avg100: 22.73 (σ = 2.60)

session avg: 23.21 (σ = 3.42)
session mean: 23.28

22.00, 37.13, 23.33, 25.00, 28.50, 17.98, 20.55, 25.61, 22.92, 23.84, 20.25, 19.13, 23.34, 18.13, 29.02, 24.50, 21.31, 22.92, 22.53, 16.78, 26.00, 26.61+, 22.06, 26.19, 24.91, 26.64, 26.56, 27.78, 26.19, 20.66, 18.09, 20.09, 28.78, 20.97, 18.47, 20.22, 31.02, 22.95, 19.81, 24.98, 22.88, 26.20, 24.80, 19.52, 20.67, 27.69, 23.78, 21.48, 21.83, 25.86, 24.30, 18.56, 42.78[3 piece pop], 24.63, 29.52, 20.09, 20.64, 19.33, 24.58, 22.47, 23.13, 19.08, 22.25, 20.39, 28.09, 18.78, 21.78, 18.84, 31.92, 23.11, 25.20, 29.98, 28.91, 21.73, 23.00, 16.94, 23.27, 19.24, 23.27, 19.09, 21.30, 21.72, 24.12, 32.63, 25.84, 22.17, 23.13, 21.00, 22.88, 19.44, 18.69, 24.66, 26.59, 25.74, 22.80, 22.95, 23.63, 22.33, 24.25, 26.58, 28.00, 21.59, 29.44, 22.61, 37.85, 20.23, 21.66, 24.40, 24.29, 22.72, 18.75, 27.90, 20.57, 23.47, 21.48, 19.64, 25.15, 20.67, 29.50, 21.92, 20.05, 32.65, 22.57, 27.66, 26.01, 22.43, 23.89, 25.66, 23.09, 23.04, 24.02, 24.06, 20.50, 25.70, 24.23, 23.29, 24.58, 20.07, 25.44, 21.77, 20.44, 26.48, 25.32, 20.51, 22.86, 27.79, 25.01, 20.71, 24.73, 21.72, 22.77, 23.01, 24.39, 22.86, 23.11, 20.35, 22.24, 27.12, 20.39, 21.54, 21.94, 20.48, 18.75, 21.57, 20.27, 22.40, 22.00, 23.23, 19.16, 22.92, 23.90, 19.41, 22.92, 25.13, 25.26, 19.96, 23.12, 22.24, 24.61, 22.80, 23.99, 31.11, 21.94, 25.15, 18.75, 21.61, 21.13, 18.97, 20.55, 20.66, 30.07, 22.75, 20.51, 16.88, 18.80, 24.86, 19.46, 20.63, 24.41, 22.79, 18.14, 20.51, 23.81, 18.91, 22.31, 22.81


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 11, 2012)

Day 17
Solves done: 79
Solves done: 1506


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 79/79
best time: 17.00
worst time: 32.42

current avg5: 21.98 (σ = 1.27)
best avg5: 18.69 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 20.95 (σ = 2.07)
best avg12: 20.49 (σ = 2.27)

session avg: 23.33 (σ = 3.11)
session mean: 23.36

20.61, 25.32, 25.52, 22.20, 22.48, 27.89, 29.19, 29.39, 22.41, 21.08, 24.09, 21.50, 19.14, 30.44, 21.08, 28.17, 24.06, 25.00, 29.02, 18.50, 21.66, 28.28, 23.34, 27.55, 22.28, 21.75, 24.67, 20.86, 22.45, 21.14, 23.47, 24.88, 22.28, 19.11, 23.97, 22.14, 22.36, 24.24, 22.03, 24.53, 23.44, 24.27, 28.00, 20.80, 21.14, 29.41, 21.00, 32.42, 19.58, 20.47, 26.11, 22.84, 25.58, 20.75, 22.77, 31.08, 24.93, 26.03, 26.70, 24.38, 23.58, 21.21, 24.98, 17.38, 22.88, 21.53, 18.83, 17.99, 23.67, 19.26, 17.00, 23.53, 21.36, 18.43, 26.98, 23.66, 20.59, 19.31, 21.68


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 11, 2012)

I was more impressed by the 200+ solves you did yesterday


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 11, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> I was more impressed by the 200+ solves you did yesterday



Well I needed a big session to catch up a little


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lost around 60 solves Tuesday, and then had no time Wed, Thurs and Fri. 

Day 22
Solves done: 113
Solves total: 1619 (+220 lost)


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 113/113
best time: 15.18
worst time: 33.54

current avg5: 23.48 (σ = 2.84)
best avg5: 20.78 (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 24.10 (σ = 3.09)
best avg12: 22.44 (σ = 2.23)

current avg100: 23.99 (σ = 3.27)
best avg100: 23.92 (σ = 3.17)

session avg: 23.95 (σ = 3.26)
session mean: 23.95

19.54, 22.04, 24.99, 21.92, 22.09, 26.32, 20.91, 22.35, 24.44, 21.54, 21.92, 31.59, 27.77, 28.01, 15.18, 23.19, 29.09, 18.35, 27.87, 21.13, 22.16, 23.99, 22.58, 23.43, 19.80, 28.36, 23.48, 22.11, 22.95, 24.99, 24.27, 23.81, 32.20, 23.60, 25.82, 31.58, 20.00, 21.26, 23.92, 28.76, 27.61, 22.70, 20.64, 25.01, 25.44, 21.78, 22.79, 29.85, 25.43, 28.90, 24.49, 24.71, 27.21, 24.42, 23.00, 20.47, 27.14, 23.08, 20.14, 27.34, 21.25, 27.89, 24.55, 18.91, 19.69, 24.78, 25.70, 19.98, 23.84, 31.02, 26.95, 23.12, 27.45, 23.49, 21.64, 23.34, 21.09, 19.62, 16.76, 26.04, 22.06, 28.62, 25.59, 18.75, 23.43, 24.25, 24.57, 25.97, 28.96, 20.12, 25.10, 24.70, 18.43, 26.25, 20.99, 26.48, 22.21, 26.05, 21.53, 18.90, 22.06, 22.26, 33.54, 23.36, 21.10, 27.88, 22.65, 22.94, 18.79, 22.83, 20.38, 30.41, 27.24


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 15, 2012)

Think positive! 8 300+sessions and you are done.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 16, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Think positive! 8 300+sessions and you are done.



I think the phrase you're looking for is 'easier said than done'.  I don't think I will reach 4220, but if I can get up to around 3000, then I'll be happy. I've improved quite a bit by doing this, so I can take something away from this.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 16, 2012)

Today was a PB day!

Day 23
Solves done: 292
Solves total: 1911


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 292/292
best time: 13.28
worst time: 41.97

current avg5: 22.76 (σ = 1.83)
best avg5: 17.59 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 22.30 (σ = 2.89)
best avg12: 19.72 (σ = 2.14)

current avg100: 22.14 (σ = 3.11)
best avg100: 21.90 (σ = 3.22)

session avg: 22.39 (σ = 3.42)
session mean: 22.43

24.18, 26.53, 19.45, 28.73, 21.04, 18.17, 17.03, 23.83, 19.72, 24.73, 16.64, 21.18, 18.87, 20.92, 20.43, 16.40, 27.25, 28.11, 19.09, 30.21+, 23.65, 23.06, 17.46, 19.76, 18.42, 26.29, 21.55, 22.14, 26.41, 20.89, 24.84, 28.11, 24.64, 22.22, 19.25, 25.04, 18.52, 21.04, 19.72, 30.17, 19.06, 28.22+, 26.80, 21.13, 19.23, 22.54, 23.81, 22.83, 22.34, 16.56, 18.25, 25.30, 22.55, 19.17, 24.66, 24.71, 23.33, 26.96, 28.69, 25.90, 21.61, 22.43, 20.97, 23.80, 23.92, 23.49, 20.69, 22.70, 33.05, 22.77, 23.90, 19.78, 22.88, 22.38, 22.68, 29.63+, 20.56, 18.57, 20.02, 27.79, 19.65, 23.90, 22.99, 22.60, 34.47, 21.22, 22.05, 19.10, 22.14, 17.87, 29.11, 20.91, 22.12, 18.26, 25.45, 24.91, 23.10, 16.95, 21.02, 21.17, 24.48, 23.11, 23.82, 18.81, 19.41, 23.65, 21.35, 24.00, 20.10, 27.13, 24.64, 22.16, 16.52, 17.75, 23.54, 24.90, 33.51, 26.32, 21.19, 21.75, 20.69, 24.57, 25.56, 27.51, 19.00, 21.24, 21.99, 23.50, 25.98, 20.67, 21.24, 21.31, 20.32, 26.67, 22.79, 31.85, 20.99, 21.70, 19.32, 24.66, 19.54, 21.38, 20.13, 26.15, 21.21, 25.41, 19.70, 18.76, 24.33, 24.65, 18.75, 22.81, 17.92, 25.08, 24.23, 24.71, 21.90, 19.30, 20.48, 23.22, 23.83, 18.15, 19.23, 17.50, 17.12, 13.28, 19.78, 25.32, 19.48, 18.41, 23.07, 28.00, 22.90, 19.00, 19.21, 18.21, 21.61, 20.69, 21.74, 19.64, 30.77+, 19.15, 26.05, 22.69, 30.41, 27.08, 18.41, 26.50, 20.93, 24.18+, 19.43, 21.28, 22.89, 17.90, 18.10, 20.24, 16.39, 21.61, 26.89, 19.49, 22.65, 27.47, 21.01, 22.68, 22.48, 25.75, 21.71, 21.29, 17.35, 26.14, 23.32, 23.60, 23.63, 24.03, 30.06, 18.76, 23.07, 20.90, 24.51, 19.70, 19.34, 15.66, 24.26, 41.97, 23.10, 23.40, 21.12, 19.13, 22.28, 25.53, 26.38, 21.01, 20.90, 18.58, 24.07, 19.17, 18.10, 21.57, 29.53, 21.22, 19.59, 20.58, 22.72, 18.71, 21.36, 20.07, 25.43, 20.90, 22.39, 21.49, 24.76, 20.70, 20.37, 22.17, 25.06, 24.00, 20.87, 25.27, 20.39, 20.23, 22.96, 15.76, 23.54, 19.13, 17.29, 24.35, 25.78, 20.97, 22.92, 21.97, 18.54, 23.27, 24.30, 22.87+, 22.93, 26.93, 19.48, 20.70, 18.91, 21.71, 18.64, 23.02, 29.41, 21.02, 17.52, 21.19, 21.19, 20.23, 25.30, 21.03, 35.11, 21.96


PB single, Ao5 and Ao12 (first sub-20!)!!!!! Take that, CFOP


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 16, 2012)

Six sub 20's in a row. Nice!
And congrats on the PB's.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 18, 2012)

Day 24
Solves done: 36
Solves total: 1947 (+>220 lost)


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 36/36
best time: 15.46
worst time: 35.62

current avg5: 22.26 (σ = 1.36)
best avg5: 19.65 (σ = 1.39)

current avg12: 21.99 (σ = 3.47)
best avg12: 21.99 (σ = 3.47)

session avg: 23.27 (σ = 4.01)
session mean: 23.40

23.22, 17.94, 31.48, 15.46, 23.87, 22.32, 26.06, 17.08, 26.48, 29.76, 21.33, 35.62, 26.11, 21.03, 23.99, 22.80, 24.88, 19.29, 22.06, 21.75, 27.18, 28.24, 18.87, 27.48, 20.96, 28.00, 20.43, 17.13, 17.70, 20.81, 27.83, 22.14, 20.66, 30.91, 23.99, 17.38



My computer lost yet more solves.  I was left with only the ones I stackmatted later that night.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 19, 2012)

Day 25
Solves done: 40
Solves total: 1987 (+>220 lost)


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 40/40
best time: 18.89
worst time: 31.91

current avg5: 25.25 (σ = 1.03)
best avg5: 21.48 (σ = 1.24)

current avg12: 23.22 (σ = 1.95)
best avg12: 22.34 (σ = 1.46)

session avg: 23.69 (σ = 2.70)
session mean: 23.78

22.21, 25.75, 21.52, 24.28, 23.16, 22.81, 23.22, 18.89, 23.06, 21.35, 20.03, 28.66, 22.45, 23.47, 19.55, 31.91, 22.10, 25.30, 21.47, 27.02, 26.41, 22.74, 29.69, 25.81, 21.39, 25.53, 24.13, 23.25, 22.29, 22.71, 25.45, 19.93, 22.07, 19.80, 22.82, 25.03, 26.61, 24.10, 31.87, 21.18


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 21, 2012)

Day 26
Solves done: 102
Solves total: 2089 (+>220 lost)


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 102/102
best time: 14.74
worst time: 43.71

current avg5: 22.73 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 19.78 (σ = 0.74)

current avg12: 22.30 (σ = 1.80)
best avg12: 21.41 (σ = 1.61)

current avg100: 23.58 (σ = 3.80)
best avg100: 23.51 (σ = 3.86)

session avg: 23.57 (σ = 3.86)
session mean: 23.68

29.59, 16.86, 22.37, 21.73, 19.79, 20.88, 30.26, 22.83, 24.48, 20.91, 28.74, 25.64, 21.77, 30.92, 21.90, 21.54, 22.42, 29.23, 22.35, 18.90, 29.65, 25.18, 22.45, 24.08, 17.49, 43.71, 21.17, 21.11, 21.23, 25.12, 25.98, 27.15, 24.97, 28.17, 36.44, 21.74, 26.08, 22.05, 24.50, 21.67, 21.79, 19.19, 23.45, 29.58, 21.49, 25.98, 14.74, 19.00, 21.27, 27.68, 30.17, 36.11, 32.48, 21.98, 23.71, 20.15, 20.45, 18.75, 22.56, 14.74, 21.84, 19.18, 27.23, 22.06, 23.39, 23.73, 23.96, 24.79, 23.47, 25.54, 20.53, 22.50, 27.93, 22.47, 24.15, 19.52, 26.28, 25.26, 31.10, 19.16, 24.47, 20.52, 21.83, 20.92, 20.74, 19.78, 27.03, 25.63, 21.94, 20.54, 25.62, 19.36, 28.08, 22.80, 18.57, 19.23, 22.24, 23.51, 22.08, 22.23, 22.49, 23.48


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 21, 2012)

Day 28
Solves done: 26
Solves total: 2115 (+>220 lost)


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 26/26
best time: 17.83
worst time: 32.42

current avg5: 21.02 (σ = 2.15)
best avg5: 21.00 (σ = 2.14)

current avg12: 22.50 (σ = 2.04)
best avg12: 22.50 (σ = 2.04)

session avg: 23.73 (σ = 3.13)
session mean: 23.84

20.58, 26.16, 23.42, 26.18+, 30.79, 25.78, 23.17, 32.42, 18.04, 19.82, 24.68, 23.19, 25.20, 29.18, 22.13, 24.94+, 28.38, 25.84, 22.02, 22.01, 21.16, 17.83, 23.54, 23.80, 18.29, 21.23


I'm not going to be able to complete it


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 21, 2012)

As stated in the first post you have to send all your cubes to me if you do not complete the challenge.

Oh wait, you have just been granted extra time (if you want it) because it is that time of the year.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 22, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> As stated in the first post you have to send all your cubes to me if you do not complete the challenge.
> 
> Oh wait, you have just been granted extra time (if you want it) because it is that time of the year.



I don't see anything about sending you my cubes 

I would like to finish this after Christmas. I may get to 3,000, but 4220 is out of reach.


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 22, 2012)

My post for day 31
I thought about deleting the "monthly" in the title after that.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 23, 2012)

Day 29
Solves done: 141
Solves total: 2256 (+>220 lost)


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 141/141
best time: 13.56
worst time: 42.61

current avg5: 23.93 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 19.11 (σ = 1.30)

current avg12: 22.57 (σ = 1.73)
best avg12: 20.81 (σ = 2.29)

current avg100: 22.67 (σ = 3.33)
best avg100: 22.67 (σ = 3.33)

session avg: 22.75 (σ = 3.63)
session mean: 22.82

28.22, 31.47, 21.13, 25.39, 20.92, 23.42, 26.86, 19.80, 19.99, 20.31, 20.22, 24.84, 18.22, 20.98, 22.89, 25.77, 22.06, 18.77, 24.20, 18.19, 21.95, 27.02, 20.92, 24.53, 18.05, 13.56, 18.50, 20.92, 32.03, 17.92, 22.27, 27.54, 23.95, 19.46, 24.81, 28.62, 24.43, 20.30, 16.41, 24.07, 35.66, 42.61, 22.77, 34.07, 20.45, 22.26, 22.61, 24.75, 22.76, 19.15, 19.35, 22.91, 23.38, 21.40, 21.99, 23.45, 22.43, 28.08, 22.43, 23.13, 18.09, 21.65, 27.49, 19.94, 22.58, 20.15, 23.58, 18.48, 28.27, 19.94, 20.46, 25.56, 28.75, 32.34, 29.43, 21.38, 20.41, 20.96, 19.75, 23.54, 20.11, 26.60, 19.32, 23.65, 22.14, 20.58, 22.40, 18.97, 21.16, 21.08, 20.95, 24.27, 26.32, 19.68, 19.86, 22.34, 22.15, 25.69, 19.37, 22.39, 21.87, 25.75, 28.94, 25.70, 17.90, 25.72, 18.00, 23.01, 21.74, 21.70, 23.35, 17.82, 22.52, 23.95, 18.64, 22.01, 28.34, 18.43, 17.95, 18.45, 33.78, 21.96, 18.46, 22.92, 26.25, 23.44, 22.04, 19.00, 21.52, 22.11, 18.86, 23.10, 17.40, 25.57, 21.71, 20.82, 23.64, 24.49, 22.29, 24.99, 23.67


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 24, 2012)

Just noting that I included my untimed solves because there was no way for me to sit at the computer for that much time everyday to make the full 4219.5 solves in a month. I have to spend some time some other places that are not at the computer. A lot of them were full speed solves too.

I'm thinking I might join this again after New Year's to motivate me to practice. I would be joining with Roux. Just want to make sub-30 with Roux. Also want to say that after the 3x3 marathon I completed, I took a bit of a break and came back faster. I think it works well to take a break after a period of "intense" practice.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 24, 2012)

Day 30
Solves done: 65
Solves total: 2321 (+>220 lost)


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 65/65
best time: 16.11
worst time: 27.42

current avg5: 23.31 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 19.02 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 23.16 (σ = 1.79)
best avg12: 19.99 (σ = 0.62)

session avg: 21.33 (σ = 2.22)
session mean: 21.34

25.56, 24.84, 21.13, 19.88, 19.28, 23.63, 20.59, 18.66, 20.44, 16.11, 19.48, 18.91, 18.77, 23.25, 22.77, 21.05, 20.14, 21.05, 22.28, 19.13, 19.31, 24.58, 22.92, 26.42, 22.27, 21.14, 23.78, 22.63, 21.61, 17.28, 20.24, 23.56, 19.80, 18.69, 22.47, 21.45, 22.42, 20.55, 20.44, 18.97, 20.20, 18.67, 23.28, 19.88, 19.71, 18.90, 20.19, 20.96, 20.15, 22.90, 16.73, 22.92, 18.56, 24.48, 17.82, 21.91, 26.10, 24.92, 22.44, 22.58, 27.42, 22.81, 19.20, 23.33, 23.79


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 25, 2012)

DAY 31
Solves done: 20
Solves total: 2341 (+>280 lost)


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 20/20
best time: 20.18
worst time: 28.79

current avg5: 25.27 (σ = 2.21)
best avg5: 22.69 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 24.14 (σ = 2.35)
best avg12: 23.21 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 23.93 (σ = 2.03)
session mean: 23.98

25.01, 25.64, 21.92, 21.88, 23.81, 24.95, 24.39, 21.65, 20.18, 22.88, 23.53, 28.31, 22.65, 24.45, 23.46, 28.79, 20.33, 22.32, 27.65, 25.83



So, I didn't do it in a month.  I will be continuing on from this, but for now, I'm taking a break from 3x3 to concentrate on other puzzles. So for now, I'm pausing the marathon, and will probably continue on in January/February.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm already sub-30 with Roux so instead I'm going to do F2L with relaxed turning. It should help my CFOP times instead which is more important. Let me know if I'm not allowed to do this...


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 14, 2013)

How relaxed? Scramble, solve cross, inspect, start timer, do F2L, stop timer or solve whole cube as fluent and non-choppy as possible?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 15, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> How relaxed? Scramble, solve cross, inspect, start timer, do F2L, stop timer or solve whole cube as fluent and non-choppy as possible?



Scramble, inspect, start timer, solve F2L (cross included), stop timer. Aim for fluent and non-choppy... no pauses. I never solve the whole cube though when doing this as I would be practicing with white cross only.

Day 1 (F2L only, cross included)

Times:


Spoiler



16.84, 13.90, 18.66, 11.65, 12.12, 12.45, 10.09, 10.39, 13.48, 10.70, 11.90, 14.23, 12.39, 12.90, 13.08, 14.66, 18.16, 12.70, 10.12, 14.78, 15.22, 11.91, 14.08, 12.08, 12.29, 14.61, 16.86, 10.78, 15.38, 14.12, 14.66, 12.69, 11.34, 12.05, 11.85, 13.96, 12.20, 12.22, 13.30, 13.26, 15.14, 10.74, 12.91, 14.15, 10.96, 14.00, 13.95, 10.26, 12.13, 11.09, 13.30, 13.75, 13.56, 13.34, 13.94, 17.01, 14.31, 16.65, 13.67, 14.24, 15.36, 16.54, 11.61, 11.85, 10.25, 13.82, 12.91, 12.84, 12.72, 14.96, 13.88, 12.80, 14.30, 19.02, 14.71, 12.90, 12.06, 13.05, 14.88, 12.60, 16.00, 11.29, 14.81, 17.80, 13.81, 14.93, 10.99, 11.46, 11.94, 14.13, 12.92, 11.19, 11.37, 10.72, 11.76, 14.08, 12.66, 10.86, 15.54, 17.88, 12.35, 13.60, 13.65, 11.02, 17.30, 11.37, 10.84, 12.37, 10.26, 12.06, 13.57, 19.62, 10.95, 15.04, 13.60, 13.49, 12.58, 11.96, 13.07, 11.16, 14.41, 14.35, 13.86, 13.20, 13.05, 12.03, 14.19, 12.40, 11.43, 13.30, 14.76, 14.58, 18.03, 10.04, 14.48, 12.67, 12.55, 13.16, 11.27, 8.93, 11.36, 11.18, 10.32, 15.29, 12.60, 11.70, 14.94, 13.13, 12.17, 15.78, 11.89, 14.02, 14.68, 15.52, 15.32, 11.62, 11.61, 13.40, 10.04, 12.26, 12.01, 11.78, 13.03, 12.10, 10.40, 10.71, 13.77, 12.24, 11.95, 13.21, 16.25, 12.70, 11.15, 15.28, 13.94, 16.07, 11.86, 16.03, 20.26, 13.61, 17.11, 9.05, 12.97, 11.94, 12.20, 10.54, 13.75, 14.54, 16.06, 16.38, 14.86, 14.19, 12.77, 14.31, 14.97, 14.86, 11.63, 16.42, 12.67, 13.73, 12.97, 13.06, 14.26, 14.05, 16.78, 14.05, 17.40, 17.36, 11.49, 14.73, 13.73, 13.82, 14.87, 15.69, 13.92, 15.59, 11.95, 14.00, 17.97, 12.93, 10.21, 13.62, 15.93, 9.02, 12.33



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 225/225
best time: 8.93
worst time: 20.26

current avg5: 12.05 (σ = 1.72)
best avg5: 10.92 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 13.62 (σ = 1.83)
best avg12: 11.89 (σ = 0.92)

current avg100: 13.44 (σ = 1.67)
best avg100: 12.88 (σ = 1.56)

session avg: 13.32 (σ = 1.58)
session mean: 13.40



225/4219.5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 16, 2013)

Day 2 (F2L only, cross included)

Times:


Spoiler



12.05, 11.62, 15.59, 15.41, 11.57, 11.92, 13.91, 10.53, 16.35, 16.78, 12.96, 10.23, 16.02, 14.05, 13.32, 13.24, 9.63, 10.17, 12.17, 11.13, 11.33, 11.74, 11.29, 11.72, 12.44, 11.39, 20.66, 13.52, 12.62, 13.82, 15.73, 16.80, 11.65, 12.67, 13.65, 9.28, 12.18, 15.96, 11.59, 15.89, 14.73, 18.58, 14.66, 16.84, 14.97, 18.41, 14.68, 15.52, 11.35, 11.44, 13.95, 14.44, 12.64, 14.98, 10.26, 11.75, 13.68, 13.20, 16.09, 11.52, 14.44, 16.80, 11.65, 14.37, 13.82, 13.61, 16.27, 18.26, 19.81, 14.53, 13.71, 15.73, 10.31, 16.94, 12.24, 16.29, 14.67, 19.03, 17.27, 16.76, 19.31, 16.70, 22.99, 18.01, 18.02, 16.38, 12.71, 18.85, 12.99, 20.43, 16.11, 14.86, 12.25, 11.91, 12.72, 13.74, 15.63, 13.79, 13.75, 13.71, 18.42, 12.04, 12.44, 15.69, 13.56, 19.37, 24.30, 10.86, 12.76, 10.72, 14.78, 12.36, 9.87, 14.56, 10.82, 10.07, 14.19, 13.22, 10.75, 11.02, 11.61, 11.29, 13.79, 10.20, 15.01, 10.17, 14.90, 13.21, 13.15, 21.95



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 190/190
best time: 8.70
worst time: 24.30

current avg5: 13.75 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 10.55 (σ = 0.86)

current avg12: 12.49 (σ = 1.75)
best avg12: 11.49 (σ = 1.20)

current avg100: 14.32 (σ = 2.34)
best avg100: 13.48 (σ = 2.05)

session avg: 13.91 (σ = 2.23)
session mean: 14.09



TOTAL 415/4219.5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 17, 2013)

Day 3 and 4 (F2L only, cross included)

Times:


Spoiler



13.34, 14.74, 10.31, 13.11, 12.37, 14.27, 11.68, 13.17, 13.03, 14.64, 12.50, 9.72, 12.08, 12.18, 12.80, 14.27, 11.43, 14.55, 12.59, 12.08, 13.16, 11.61, 12.21, 17.03, 12.67, 14.00, 10.81, 14.54, 15.01, 15.24, 12.51, 13.02, 14.58, 10.66, 11.08, 11.01, 9.55, 11.43, 9.45, 12.67, 14.14, 8.83, 11.95, 12.08, 11.97, 11.19, 13.52, 15.66, 12.82, 10.84, 12.41, 11.23, 12.69, 11.85, 13.84, 12.50, 12.76, 11.41, 12.29, 15.51, 14.03, 13.39, 14.19, 11.03, 14.69, 7.74, 13.71, 12.66, 12.59, 12.82, 12.14, 11.51, 15.54, 14.31, 12.80, 23.67, 12.33, 13.98, 10.86, 11.01, 13.21, 13.72, 13.69, 15.74, 12.35, 14.55, 15.32, 11.71, 17.05, 16.22, 15.32, 13.77, 13.98, 16.67, 11.45, 18.58, 12.13, 12.32, 13.34, 14.35, 12.51, 10.96, 12.93, 14.82, 12.71, 13.90, 13.16, 10.16, 22.69, 11.83, 12.29, 13.12, 12.10, 13.48, 12.55, 12.87, 11.09, 12.44, 11.36, 14.42, 13.56, 12.95, 12.52, 11.80, 13.99, 12.75, 12.08, 13.34, 12.94, 18.93, 16.03, 11.07, 11.28



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 133/133
best time: 7.74
worst time: 23.67

current avg5: 13.42 (σ = 2.41)
best avg5: 10.55 (σ = 0.86)

current avg12: 12.97 (σ = 1.33)
best avg12: 11.19 (σ = 1.07)

current avg100: 12.93 (σ = 1.41)
best avg100: 12.93 (σ = 1.41)

session avg: 12.95 (σ = 1.32)
session mean: 13.09



TOTAL 548/4219.5

Sorry, I'm quitting this. Going to try CN this month instead.

Edit: Actually, nevermind. I just realized I could continue the F2L training, except with different cross colours!

Day 4 (cont'd with CN training - yellow)

Times:


Spoiler



15.86, 13.75, 11.31, 14.85, 16.64, 11.01, 14.76, 18.83, 13.05, 8.35, 11.79, 17.02, 15.85, 15.28, 13.59, 14.95, 13.75, 14.04, 12.99, 14.24, 12.52, 16.58, 13.90, 15.81, 14.99, 13.97, 13.23, 15.09, 14.19, 11.71, 10.56, 14.49, 11.18, 16.87, 11.13, 13.86, 13.92, 11.75, 10.85, 11.75, 14.05, 12.99, 11.63, 12.92, 13.50, 17.80, 12.14, 15.20, 12.47, 13.24, 9.95, 15.63, 12.53, 13.44, 15.22, 14.84, 13.93, 16.55, 16.84, 12.40, 11.77, 12.17, 17.92, 12.38, 14.82, 13.21, 12.67, 14.11, 9.30, 13.63, 15.20, 13.01, 11.59, 10.44, 11.53, 12.84, 14.88, 15.61, 12.43, 11.62, 13.53, 13.97, 10.95, 13.27, 14.06, 12.57, 14.42, 12.06, 13.28, 13.36, 11.37, 12.76, 12.48, 16.17, 17.83, 16.03, 17.89, 14.25, 10.41, 17.83, 16.03, 13.94, 16.43, 12.73, 12.66, 12.53, 14.80, 14.73, 14.62, 12.49, 13.83, 11.93, 11.86, 11.58, 11.79, 12.65, 14.45, 12.53, 13.81, 12.38, 16.27, 13.59, 12.47, 20.86, 11.96, 17.63, 13.29, 18.16, 13.20, 14.03, 13.44, 17.14, 15.04, 13.99, 13.27, 12.37, 18.35, 17.64, 12.26, 12.68, 12.21, 15.95, 12.90, 18.51, 11.06, 14.49, 15.70, 14.58, 12.24, 20.80, 14.00, 13.38, 12.83, 11.72, 21.45, 15.80, 13.86, 9.67, 12.14, 13.23, 15.13, 14.89, 12.59, 13.35, 13.42, 15.05, 14.11, 18.90, 20.33, 11.97, 14.10, 13.58, 16.75, 10.51, 12.15, 16.77, 14.89, 10.59, 10.53, 12.68, 10.50, 12.66, 13.83, 13.61, 10.34, 14.96, 12.40, 11.64, 16.26, 11.82, 12.06, 14.25, 13.76, 14.50, 14.03, 10.61, 13.54, 11.33, 14.00, 17.59, 14.03, 15.72, 15.43, 13.18, 13.55, 10.23, 12.88, 13.12



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 208/208
best time: 8.35
worst time: 21.45

current avg5: 13.06 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 11.26 (σ = 1.21)

current avg12: 13.68 (σ = 1.26)
best avg12: 12.20 (σ = 1.61)

current avg100: 13.76 (σ = 1.83)
best avg100: 13.46 (σ = 1.56)

session avg: 13.71 (σ = 1.68)
session mean: 13.81



TOTAL 756/4219.5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm going to join this marathon thing. Starting today until the 18th of Feb.

Ready.......setgo.

EDIT: What timer can store large amounts of times, qqtimer stops at about 1000 for me...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 18, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I'm going to join this marathon thing. Starting today until the 18th of Feb.
> 
> Ready.......setgo.
> 
> EDIT: What timer can store large amounts of times, qqtimer stops at about 1000 for me...



cstimer


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 18, 2013)

Also how do I calculate the average of all of my solves?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 18, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Also how do I calculate the average of all of my solves?



You could put all your times into a text document; and then put them into qqtimport.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 18, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> You could put all your times into a text document; and then put them into qqtimport.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 18, 2013)

Day 1

Could have done a lot more solves if I didn't start in the middle of the day. Once school starts, I might have some trouble.

210 timed solves + 10 untimed solves

times:



Spoiler



13.20, 13.28, 13.81, 13.90, 15.90,13.52, 13.51, 13.02, 13.08, 13.83,15.07, 13.29, 13.24, 13.42, 10.97,13.60, 15.02, 12.71, 13.73, 12.34,13.22, 16.47, 14.61, 14.73, 13.00,12.41, 14.40, 12.79, 14.16, 11.62,12.58, 12.65, 13.56, 14.94, 13.56,14.22, 15.13, 11.90, 13.23, 11.88,13.23, 12.68, 15.22, 12.50, 15.92,14.12, 13.26, 12.30, 11.70, 13.95,12.38, 11.60, 13.63, 15.22, 12.76,14.62, 14.03, 12.34, 15.26, 15.32,13.82, 11.70, 14.59, 11.91, 14.37,10.31, 11.65, 12.48, 15.14, 14.33,12.09, 12.77, 14.97, 13.45, 11.76,14.58, 10.39, 13.59, 11.64, 13.60,16.54, 12.10, 14.00, 11.92, 12.26,13.48, 12.86, 12.34, 15.03, 13.82,16.38, 15.13, 13.55, 12.28, 14.33,14.84, 14.34, 11.14, 13.70, 13.25,10.97, 14.03, 14.67, 15.64, 11.49,12.53, 13.77, 17.80, 12.89, 16.01,13.38, 13.50, 13.40, 13.83, 16.12,14.81, 12.04, 13.19, 14.93, 11.39,15.89, 14.31, 13.25, 11.94, 12.64,13.89, 15.61, 13.66, 16.17, 13.49,12.89, 11.25, 13.74, 14.79, 14.83,16.73, 10.77, 15.77, 14.36, 13.23,15.08, 14.44, 11.28, 11.47, 16.71,14.19, 12.56, 13.50, 16.92, 17.32,12.59, 12.13, 18.45, 15.77, 12.53,17.43, 14.28, 14.15, 13.47, 14.58,11.11, 14.49, 15.26, 13.70, 12.53,13.67, 14.30, 13.81, 14.44, 14.73,15.21, 14.28, 15.03, 17.67, 17.13,13.44, 12.92, 14.51, 11.12, 15.65,13.98, 14.21, 12.80, 14.40, 15.83,11.94, 14.65, 12.69, 13.54, 13.80,14.48, 16.79, 14.62, 13.37, 16.08,14.31, 13.42, 13.95, 12.73, 13.04,13.22, 13.76, 16.38, 13.61, 14.91,16.59, 15.19, 11.05, 13.23, 13.31



stats:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 210/210
best time: 10.31
worst time: 18.45

current avg5: 13.91 (σ = 1.11)
best avg5: 12.01 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 13.94 (σ = 1.17)
best avg12: 12.78 (σ = 0.84)

current avg100: 14.09 (σ = 1.30)
best avg100: 13.41 (σ = 1.10)

session avg: 13.76 (σ = 1.20)
session mean: 13.80



more stats:


Spoiler



10+ 5
11+ 22
12+ 34
13+ 62
14+ 44
15+ 24
16+ 13
17+ 5
18+ 1


220/4219.5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 19, 2013)

Day 5 (F2L only, yellow cross included)

Times:


Spoiler



11.84, 11.17, 12.32, 22.91, 14.42, 14.59, 13.69, 15.62, 11.30, 14.39, 13.45, 12.83, 9.95, 11.29, 13.29, 12.74, 18.53, 14.99, 13.10, 12.82, 15.73, 10.60, 13.33, 13.89, 14.74, 15.24, 13.16, 12.96, 15.18, 16.36, 13.16, 15.08, 7.84, 15.53, 11.72, 13.29, 12.00, 14.25, 18.55, 13.00, 17.68, 13.07, 18.55, 17.72, 14.01, 16.19, 17.89, 24.62, 12.95, 14.86, 10.82, 13.17, 10.89, 12.26, 12.96, 13.68, 16.00, 11.49, 9.08, 11.69, 12.06, 10.94, 10.82, 14.02, 11.56, 12.62, 12.38, 12.20, 11.72, 10.52, 12.09, 9.90, 10.44, 16.34, 12.14, 12.59, 11.07, 13.47, 12.75, 10.68, 10.99, 9.38, 11.45, 13.89, 8.08, 10.89, 13.77, 23.12, 11.35, 12.26, 11.45, 17.10, 11.14, 14.00, 15.38, 12.06, 13.04, 10.20, 10.85, 11.10, 11.67, 13.10, 13.09, 19.64, 14.80, 13.58, 11.63, 10.04, 13.03, 13.94, 13.81, 11.94, 14.90, 11.14, 11.78, 15.65, 11.36, 10.91, 12.29, 14.76, 11.80, 13.55, 14.16, 13.64, 13.04, 15.17, 13.80, 15.83, 14.85, 9.69, 13.35, 15.19, 12.08, 18.97, 14.47, 9.63, 14.69, 13.45, 11.86, 16.67, 10.56, 17.91, 15.94, 10.09, 11.68, 12.34, 12.26, 13.57, 11.48, 17.67, 12.85, 11.69, 11.79, 14.19, 18.68, 9.08, 14.71, 15.79, 11.91, 13.48, 12.81, 14.24, 9.67, 10.68, 10.18, 12.86, 13.38, 16.57, 17.55, 12.30, 12.67, 14.37, 12.87, 14.97, 14.90, 12.57, 10.95, 14.45, 12.58, 13.41, 12.83, 13.76, 12.16, 13.21, 14.11, 12.20, 13.53, 12.29, 13.09, 13.34, 10.38, 12.36, 12.64, 14.47, 13.19, 12.10, 12.11, 14.88, 10.46, 20.37, 12.54, 10.40, 11.09, 14.80, 13.90, 16.14, 13.21, 13.99, 12.49, 12.93, 14.20, 16.36, 7.50, 14.49, 10.56, 14.51, 13.04, 11.98, 13.93, 14.64, 17.43, 15.83, 14.54, 16.43, 14.69, 13.41, 15.05, 11.31, 13.16, 16.91, 14.39, 11.87, 14.33, 13.53, 17.00, 12.47, 12.89, 11.21, 10.99, 9.55, 11.37, 11.97, 11.25, 11.39, 12.45, 10.75, 12.05, 11.51, 9.66, 12.92, 12.11, 10.90, 14.54, 14.31, 13.30, 12.12



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 256/256
best time: 7.50
worst time: 24.62

current avg5: 13.24 (σ = 1.10)
best avg5: 10.57 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 12.24 (σ = 1.08)
best avg12: 11.22 (σ = 0.67)

current avg100: 13.11 (σ = 1.50)
best avg100: 12.68 (σ = 1.65)

session avg: 13.14 (σ = 1.72)
session mean: 13.28



Pretty good... my yellow cross F2L times are getting close to my white cross F2L times.

TOTAL 1012/4219.5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 19, 2013)

For the .5 of a solve, can I just solve the cube or do I have to just solve half of it?

A lot of untimed solves are to be included in day 2 due to a long 6 hour cube meetup in the city.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 19, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> For the .5 of a solve, can I just solve the cube or do I have to just solve half of it?
> 
> A lot of untimed solves are to be included in day 2 due to a long 6 hour cube meetup in the city.



Either. Personally, I'd do a whole solve so I had 4220, but you could do cross and 3 F2L pairs.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 19, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Either. Personally, I'd do a whole solve so I had 4220, but you could do cross and 3 F2L pairs.



Thanks, I'll just solve half a cube just for the fun of it.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Day 2

230 timed solves and 160 untimed solves

Loooong day today.


times:


Spoiler



15.82, 14.33, 13.50, 12.75, 15.21,15.23, 13.40, 12.77, 13.90, 14.94,14.60, 13.82, 14.55, 15.58, 16.67,15.19, 15.46, 14.74, 12.74, 13.18,12.96, 13.04, 16.67, 12.66, 15.15,14.19, 13.26, 13.58, 12.57, 15.49,16.18, 12.38, 14.43, 14.30, 12.56,14.12, 15.09, 16.60, 13.75, 15.03,12.42, 13.80, 14.78, 14.71, 17.38,10.99, 10.88, 14.85, 11.11, 14.72,13.05, 16.29, 10.56, 12.15, 15.30,12.62, 13.46, 14.11, 15.06, 11.65,12.25, 12.63, 13.54, 11.98, 13.44,13.24, 11.76, 13.06, 14.06, 14.49,13.26, 15.35, 14.20, 15.82, 13.12,16.93, 15.38, 13.85, 11.13, 11.35,14.46, 13.96, 12.50, 16.32, 13.14,15.97, 14.63, 13.57, 15.00, 14.18,14.65, 13.04, 11.61, 13.54, 11.16,13.00, 14.99, 12.98, 14.08, 15.86,13.49, 13.99, 16.61, 12.46, 13.77,14.09, 12.55, 12.71, 11.96, 12.17,13.52, 14.99, 11.27, 14.81, 16.06,14.65, 15.81, 13.40, 14.00, 14.97,12.80, 9.82, 12.77, 14.38, 10.96,14.74, 16.91, 13.75, 12.01, 12.13,11.54, 14.21, 14.05, 13.47, 14.40,15.81, 12.68, 13.98, 11.80, 14.25,14.63, 14.98, 11.98, 10.96, 12.64,14.54, 13.63, 12.99, 14.14, 13.52,13.16, 15.89, 15.33, 14.12, 14.42,12.76, 15.51, 14.42, 12.70, 14.89,15.72, 13.64, 16.95, 14.19, 17.18,15.71, 16.43, 13.98, 14.27, 15.34,10.32, 14.86, 16.04, 14.80, 14.00,13.63, 12.47, 13.95, 14.71, 11.51,13.53, 15.74, 13.53, 12.71, 14.37,14.42, 15.51, 16.46, 13.21, 15.37,13.88, 13.45, 17.71, 13.92, 14.59,14.48, 11.79, 13.08, 14.93, 15.14,12.69, 14.41, 13.33, 15.16, 14.47,13.47, 12.68, 13.65, 14.73, 14.25,14.78, 11.46, 12.78, 14.92, 13.64,15.94, 13.65, 13.84, 14.52, 14.02,14.63, 14.34, 14.83, 16.71, 14.32,14.33, 17.72, 15.12, 12.62, 14.05



stats:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 230/230
best time: 9.82
worst time: 17.72

current avg5: 14.50 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 12.18 (σ = 1.05)

current avg12: 14.69 (σ = 0.79)
best avg12: 12.90 (σ = 0.77)

current avg100: 14.18 (σ = 1.03)
best avg100: 13.54 (σ = 1.31)

session avg: 13.99 (σ = 1.15)
session mean: 13.99



more stats:


Spoiler



9+ 1
10+ 6
11+ 16
12+ 34
13+ 53
14+ 68
15+ 33
16+ 15
17+ 4



More slow. 

I liked the sub 10 though.


620/4215.5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Day 3

47 timed, 15 untimed.

I'll edit this in the morning.



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 47/47
best time: 11.49
worst time: 23.13

current avg5: 12.70 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: 12.70 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 13.36 (σ = 1.23)
best avg12: 13.36 (σ = 1.23)

session avg: 14.67 (σ = 1.53)
session mean: 14.83



No time at all yesterday and its quite hard when you're talking to your friend on skype as well.

Have to catch up today.

*682/4215.5*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 20, 2013)

Day 6 (F2L only, yellow cross)

This was from yesterday.

Times:


Spoiler



9.47, 15.38, 12.48, 10.74, 11.35, 12.94, 11.97, 9.97, 11.53, 10.02, 12.49, 12.03, 12.41, 12.65, 13.99, 17.29, 11.86, 16.11, 11.44, 14.03, 9.86, 13.33, 12.80, 14.36, 13.89, 15.65, 12.15, 16.92, 19.48, 14.92, 11.76, 15.39, 16.34, 13.96, 14.97, 13.07, 13.44, 14.71, 11.12, 15.69, 14.45, 14.09, 11.71, 13.45, 13.91, 28.05, 12.03, 14.75, 12.41, 15.86, 13.99, 15.52, 12.72, 12.42, 9.62, 19.13, 16.02, 15.01, 10.80, 10.93, 12.25, 12.06, 14.41, 13.35, 19.44, 12.48, 13.67, 13.52, 13.52, 16.58, 22.45, 16.34, 15.47, 15.52, 14.90, 13.02, 18.04, 20.14, 14.71, 17.27, 16.20, 16.04, 13.55, 17.70, 12.68, 12.25, 13.86, 13.43, 14.19, 14.78, 15.32, 11.50, 15.80, 16.35, 11.63, 19.26, 22.20, 17.37, 13.43, 14.97, 17.07, 16.36, 17.35, 15.54, 17.25, 14.07, 14.19, 17.73, 22.20, 19.34, 14.56, 17.19, 16.15, 17.92, 18.05, 17.04, 14.87, 16.84, 18.01, 14.00, 17.34, 14.34, 24.27, 14.88, 15.06, 20.51, 14.54



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 127/127
best time: 9.47
worst time: 28.05

current avg5: 16.82 (σ = 3.20)
best avg5: 11.17 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12: 16.34 (σ = 1.97)
best avg12: 11.55 (σ = 1.03)

current avg100: 15.26 (σ = 2.11)
best avg100: 14.12 (σ = 2.02)

session avg: 14.68 (σ = 2.11)
session mean: 14.87



TOTAL 1139/4219.5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 21, 2013)

Day 7 (F2L only, yellow cross)

Times:


Spoiler



11.89, 13.79, 12.84, 12.91, 9.62, 10.76, 12.75, 13.41, 14.71, 14.96, 18.10, 11.30, 11.30, 13.37, 12.41, 14.11, 11.98, 12.49, 20.84, 11.04, 13.16, 15.21, 16.34, 13.39, 16.21, 11.92, 12.64, 14.86, 10.95, 16.32, 15.90, 9.27, 11.34, 12.24, 7.79, 15.93, 14.20, 11.11, 10.72, 14.36, 10.65, 11.51, 13.17, 15.90, 12.55, 12.67, 16.28, 16.55, 10.34, 18.21, 9.43, 23.94, 13.33, 14.65, 15.17, 14.13, 12.53, 16.36, 12.54, 12.84, 17.16, 13.01, 15.09, 12.84, 11.52, 15.25, 15.20, 15.14, 11.80, 12.60, 15.25, 9.37, 22.13, 14.20, 12.12, 15.71, 13.62, 12.23, 13.70, 13.84, 16.24, 14.92, 10.88, 12.71, 14.19, 13.33, 12.75, 14.62, 15.21, 11.77, 15.68, 13.28, 11.16, 13.98, 15.07, 15.37, 9.26, 11.82, 12.60, 17.16, 11.90, 13.60, 12.83, 12.68, 14.48, 10.34, 17.21, 8.72, 12.75, 14.19, 14.34, 12.86, 11.30, 12.70, 13.99, 9.74, 12.63, 15.49, 12.99, 14.88, 16.27, 13.48, 11.23



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 123/123
best time: 7.79
worst time: 23.94

current avg5: 13.78 (σ = 0.98)
best avg5: 10.95 (σ = 1.52)

current avg12: 13.16 (σ = 1.37)
best avg12: 11.86 (σ = 1.63)

current avg100: 13.48 (σ = 1.79)
best avg100: 13.48 (σ = 1.79)

session avg: 13.44 (σ = 1.71)
session mean: 13.54



TOTAL 1262/4219.5

Tomorrow begins green cross.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Day 4

301 timed solves, 5 untimed solves

154 timed solves, 5 untimed solves



Spoiler



12.74, 15.10, 19.34[pop], 15.12, 15.74, 15.74, 17.10, 13.97, 12.94, 14.23, 16.51, 15.94, 16.51, 13.35, 12.96, 13.44, 11.56, 15.63, 14.61, 20.23, 12.91, 12.84, 14.16, 15.92, 14.25, 13.35, 13.15, 12.15, 13.26, 12.63, 17.11, 14.48, 13.44, 14.89, 12.90, 13.04, 14.19, 11.39, 16.06, 12.76, 17.35, 12.46, 18.34, 13.58, 16.46, 11.56, 11.99, 14.99, 14.14, 13.24, 14.16, 15.05, 15.34, 17.88, 16.86, 12.98, 18.36, 13.69, 12.69, 17.54, 12.94, 17.78, 12.95, 14.79, 15.34, 18.71, 17.94, 10.84, 13.68, 13.36, 11.72, 16.60, 18.04, 16.68, 16.71, 13.55, 13.86, 13.55, 17.66, 11.81, 14.97, 12.75, 14.75, 16.04, 13.76, 12.23, 14.53, 17.84, 17.93, 13.11, 14.28, 16.99, 13.79, 12.97, 18.42, 13.36, 14.47, 15.47, 13.51, 17.33, 14.68, 12.18, 14.49, 14.90, 14.23, 12.27, 13.62, 12.14, 17.75, 14.27, 15.66, 12.67, 15.72, 15.14, 17.63, 14.00, 13.44, 11.63, 14.97, 15.78, 16.66, 11.29, 13.28, 13.21, 15.58, 17.66, 14.58, 13.33, 11.58, 13.61, 12.84, 16.82, 12.32, 9.52, 17.29, 13.28, 16.89, 14.17, 12.76, 12.26, 16.49, 11.12, 15.65, 13.66, 15.88, 13.26, 14.22, 18.50, 14.02, 13.77, 11.84, 15.78, 12.93, 16.25, 16.52, 13.89, 16.91, 13.99, 13.54, 15.94, 14.88, 16.27, 15.24, 16.13, 11.44, 12.62, 14.83, 14.42, 15.23, 15.33, 17.02, 17.47, 12.51, 14.19, 15.56, 15.13, 12.16, 13.84, 13.98, 13.98, 16.37, 13.88, 12.96, 14.04, 15.57, 15.67, 14.24, 12.97, 16.61, 12.68, 13.59, 14.44, 16.37, 12.52, 14.47, 10.61, 12.30, 12.34, 15.07, 13.91, 14.74, 14.83, 13.01, 12.44, 19.38, 16.59, 20.42, 13.94, 14.24, 12.94, 14.19, 18.08, 13.23, 13.44, 13.24, 15.61, 13.13, 14.04, 12.72, 13.60, 13.67, 13.45, 16.02, 16.01, 16.18, 16.28, 14.90, 13.01, 15.48, 16.05, 15.13, 17.15, 12.53, 15.87, 11.91, 12.49, 14.27, 15.48, 11.63, 14.69, 13.07, 12.91, 13.48, 13.90, 15.41, 14.26, 14.34, 15.70, 12.33, 13.23, 22.95, 13.71, 13.32, 16.93, 15.19, 13.44, 14.00, 14.24, 15.14, 14.03, 14.02, 15.10, 14.18, 12.49, 11.91, 15.98, 12.57, 15.40, 13.80, 14.04, 26.74, 14.83, 14.30, 14.64, 13.76, 13.68, 12.29, 14.63, 12.85, 13.84, 15.26, 17.27, 15.64, 14.00, 14.72, 16.54, 19.24, 17.57, 14.82, 13.61, 12.10, 12.90, 14.04, 19.35, 11.99, 11.30, 14.85, 16.14, 15.45, 15.54, 13.85



second batch of times:


Spoiler



14.25, 15.98, 15.34, 14.06, 18.61, 15.30, 11.92, 18.70, 17.60, 16.24, 13.90, 14.99, 13.07, 16.03, 17.19, 13.12, 19.06, 11.83, 17.16, 14.35, 16.70, 15.53, 16.52, 15.82, 14.14, 14.85, 16.32, 16.22, 18.11, 14.02, 15.34, 15.84, 14.11, 14.05, 11.56, 14.07, 13.65, 15.10, 13.61, 17.05, 12.65, 11.88, 14.64, 17.38, 14.27, 12.53, 14.46, 18.70, 14.63, 13.83, 13.44, 13.57, 14.00, 11.68, 13.21, 17.08, 20.31, 16.72, 16.47, 15.55, 13.44, 14.85, 10.30, 19.69, 12.87, 15.82, 15.60, 14.27, 15.79, 12.22, 20.48, 14.32, 14.61, 14.78, 13.40, 20.94, 20.15, 15.10, 15.92, 15.52, 13.61, 12.08, 15.41, 16.46, 15.86, 13.11, 11.71, 15.03, 16.18, 15.96, 12.64, 14.89, 20.69, 15.97, 15.13, 12.98, 12.10, 16.89, 15.80, 18.28, 16.26, 19.22, 12.60, 12.09, 13.37, 12.93, 13.02, 16.85, 15.32, 14.94, 15.95, 12.72, 14.46, 15.89, 16.45, 14.68, 13.78, 14.81, 14.83, 16.24, 16.30, 12.53, 16.45, 17.26, 15.65, 14.47, 13.79, 16.86, 14.10, 13.84, 12.09, 11.41, 12.62, 14.58, 19.86, 13.36, 13.83, 12.86, 11.91, 13.20, 15.22, 15.15, 12.55, 15.11, 15.69, 15.15, 12.48, 11.02, 14.73, 13.59, 16.38, 16.87, 13.02, 13.95



stats combined:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 455/455
best time: 9.52
worst time: 26.74

current avg5: 15.28 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 12.39 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 14.05 (σ = 1.44)
best avg12: 13.24 (σ = 0.87)

current avg100: 14.47 (σ = 1.43)
best avg100: 14.25 (σ = 1.22)



more stats:


Spoiler



9: 1
10: 3
11: 26
12: 66
13: 87
14: 90
15: 75
16: 51
17: 27
18: 12
19: 8
20: 7
22: 1
26: 1

Bad considering the amount of times. 75 15 second solves? wth.



Crappy day. Did heaps of solves but bad averages.

Another sub 10 non lucky 

*1147/4215.5*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 22, 2013)

Day 8 (F2L only, green cross)

Times:


Spoiler



16.86, 17.80, 17.33, 16.85, 25.44, 15.15, 22.12, 24.72, 16.51, 13.62, 22.52, 18.46, 17.82, 18.81, 15.42, 18.10, 14.62, 15.98, 17.85, 17.87, 15.84, 16.56, 20.11, 19.59, 13.47, 15.42, 13.41, 19.32, 14.01, 36.09, 13.31, 19.83, 19.23, 17.38, 18.45, 20.29, 18.02, 15.71, 17.20, 18.10, 19.60, 16.96, 20.72, 25.04, 14.29, 19.24, 24.10, 22.49, 17.91, 20.70, 19.60, 19.16, 21.36, 20.65, 22.75, 16.97, 22.88, 18.56, 15.94, 18.63, 19.79, 23.11, 21.19, 16.60, 16.38, 18.05, 23.44, 23.39, 13.99, 16.20, 24.21, 13.33, 13.55, 14.39, 18.04, 15.62, 15.84, 16.03, 17.92, 15.23, 20.01, 17.64, 20.73, 14.77, 16.96, 18.33, 14.53, 17.41, 14.80, 16.93, 13.12, 16.05, 13.46, 16.70, 18.76, 12.23, 17.47, 13.22, 18.34, 17.98, 15.87, 25.22, 17.82, 25.62, 18.80, 20.49, 12.12, 16.88, 20.35, 15.89, 14.70, 18.12, 14.66, 15.75, 12.85, 16.90, 17.35, 13.16, 20.27, 15.11, 18.55, 15.03, 13.63, 13.42, 14.25, 13.28, 15.86, 19.17, 16.36, 17.47, 14.33, 16.31, 17.35, 19.30, 16.47, 19.87, 18.73, 19.97, 17.69, 14.02, 16.00, 17.56, 19.25, 14.67, 13.92, 17.93, 22.09, 15.32, 15.97, 14.73, 18.30, 15.69, 15.91, 16.43, 17.01, 17.16, 17.25, 25.83, 16.79, 14.19, 13.39, 18.30, 19.78, 14.93, 12.77, 16.33, 17.29, 14.91, 16.40, 22.83, 16.17, 16.35, 15.07, 17.10, 13.92, 19.14, 16.14, 15.37, 15.23, 16.50, 10.54, 15.55, 17.62, 14.93, 16.37, 17.31, 19.33, 12.79, 16.39, 18.97, 14.98, 20.80, 16.14, 15.51, 18.77, 15.37, 16.07, 18.50, 21.27, 14.68, 15.14, 17.42, 14.06, 17.47, 16.59, 9.98, 12.58, 14.60, 15.92, 14.84, 11.96, 13.73, 11.48, 12.99, 17.00, 15.72, 19.62, 16.96, 17.59, 16.08, 13.56, 16.32, 15.43, 19.11



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 224/224
best time: 9.98
worst time: 36.09

current avg5: 15.94 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 12.89 (σ = 0.89)

current avg12: 16.08 (σ = 1.81)
best avg12: 13.88 (σ = 1.66)

current avg100: 16.32 (σ = 1.79)
best avg100: 16.20 (σ = 1.89)

session avg: 17.02 (σ = 2.26)
session mean: 17.21



TOTAL 1486/4219.5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Day 5

Times:


Spoiler



15.32, 16.75, 16.07, 15.80, 12.45, 20.07, 14.80, 12.74, 12.97, 20.45, 13.87, 16.88, 14.85, 16.46, 15.76, 15.93, 14.62, 14.71, 15.35, 16.33, 10.80, 14.62, 13.56, 15.38, 16.40, 13.17, 13.88, 15.77, 21.70, 15.45, 16.54, 14.23, 14.69, 13.14, 13.78, 16.05, 14.45, 14.69, 14.36, 18.63, 13.59, 14.88, 14.54, 14.84, 17.23, 14.33, 13.44, 12.99, 13.03, 18.20, 15.50, 14.27, 12.99, 13.62, 12.54, 15.22, 13.23, 14.78, 15.13, 15.10, 15.10, 17.12, 14.55, 15.71, 16.13, 12.54, 13.67, 16.50, 15.97, 14.77, 11.74, 13.18, 15.44, 15.14, 14.18, 18.68, 16.05, 15.02, 14.96, 12.69, 17.23, 14.95, 14.77, 15.26, 17.72, 12.55, 14.00, 15.48, 13.33, 15.56, 17.24, 14.96, 13.49, 19.53, 15.72, 16.27, 16.81, 15.10, 14.16, 16.35, 15.55, 13.39, 14.65, 15.61, 18.30, 15.44, 16.44, 12.74, 13.71, 14.75, 14.77, 13.93, 13.13, 15.60, 16.03, 9.86, 12.50, 15.66, 15.52, 13.31, 11.19, 21.55, 13.62, 13.40, 13.48, 11.48, 14.34, 15.21, 12.71, 12.28, 15.61, 12.95, 13.05, 14.99, 14.17, 14.43, 13.90, 15.29, 16.56, 11.93, 15.32, 17.57, 14.99, 14.23, 13.76, 13.34, 18.51, 14.78, 14.21, 16.21, 15.10, 16.04, 13.52, 14.67, 16.01, 13.16, 13.16, 13.99, 11.24, 15.48, 13.25, 15.54, 14.68, 13.37, 10.89, 13.73, 13.16, 15.04, 12.58, 13.33, 12.97, 11.93, 12.61, 14.01, 13.35, 11.53, 13.10, 15.67, 12.24, 17.33, 17.10, 12.24, 11.75, 12.82, 15.29, 14.02, 15.19, 12.75, 15.25, 12.40, 9.81, 14.05, 16.88, 12.95, 15.74, 11.38, 17.73, 12.74, 14.48, 15.44, 12.45, 13.20, 19.22, 16.36, 13.58, 13.66, 12.57, 18.00, 15.65, 12.38, 15.21, 14.10, 15.20, 12.42, 14.67, 12.97, 12.98, 16.03, 11.37, 13.85, 14.79, 21.10, 12.38, 12.06, 13.87, 14.37, 14.72, 16.36, 16.66, 13.94, 13.47, 16.78, 15.92, 15.57, 15.94, 14.00, 15.55, 16.01, 13.78, 15.57, 13.72, 19.68, 16.28, 12.40, 15.33, 15.13, 13.33, 14.04, 17.60, 15.02, 15.05, 14.43, 13.80, 13.30, 13.99, 11.96, 16.77, 15.17, 14.94, 14.45, 12.86, 14.51, 13.86, 16.07, 17.02, 15.02, 14.51, 13.26, 10.64, 15.45, 13.87, 12.32, 15.77, 14.08, 12.75, 16.04, 12.48, 13.30, 12.50, 14.93, 14.64, 13.92, 15.66, 18.39, 15.77, 13.01, 14.33, 15.93, 14.44, 13.28, 17.22, 14.69, 13.27, 10.73, 14.01, 11.97, 14.26, 11.60, 16.45, 14.20, 15.98, 14.02, 12.38, 12.92, 14.00, 13.13, 18.08, 14.20, 14.14, 14.59, 17.47, 14.28, 16.53, 12.15, 12.33, 17.72, 14.45, 16.36, 14.27, 15.89, 12.18, 12.43, 13.00, 16.39, 11.64, 12.17, 15.69, 13.32, 13.33, 16.42, 16.87, 14.53, 13.85, 13.31, 9.92, 14.48, 11.51, 15.66, 14.92, 13.56, 13.17, 15.03, 15.44, 12.94, 11.04, 15.73, 15.08, 12.24, 11.03, 14.77, 13.71, 14.98, 16.85, 13.57, 11.73, 13.74, 15.79, 14.41, 15.44, 16.51, 13.86, 15.94, 14.70, 14.33, 13.01, 12.37, 13.30, 16.07, 15.26, 13.35, 15.38, 11.85, 13.39, 12.24, 15.42, 15.31, 12.37, 13.87, 12.81, 12.83, 14.97, 13.55, 16.37, 13.51, 15.34, 13.80, 13.54, 13.86, 12.96, 15.70, 9.75, 10.27, 10.79, 13.46, 14.23, 14.35, 13.96, 13.32, 13.20, 12.48, 15.01, 14.57, 14.51, 13.47, 13.83, 12.45, 12.24, 14.84, 14.73, 12.70, 13.06, 14.20, 17.10, 16.65, 13.75, 13.98, 13.42, 17.56, 16.25, 14.75, 15.80, 13.60, 14.40, 11.94, 13.79, 12.21, 16.29, 15.45, 14.96, 16.44, 13.47, 15.08, 13.40, 16.49, 12.33, 15.00, 14.48, 16.38, 11.97, 15.10



Stats: 


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 440/440
best time: 9.75
worst time: 21.70

current avg5: 14.86 (σ = 0.33)
*best avg5: 11.34 (σ = 1.43) * - PB

current avg12: 14.66 (σ = 1.30)
best avg12: 12.90 (σ = 1.38)

current avg100: 14.12 (σ = 1.25)
best avg100: 13.94 (σ = 1.31)



Distribution:


Spoiler



*9: 4*
10: 6
11: 21
12: 59
13: 95
14: 91
15: 85
16: 47
17: 16
18: 8
19: 3
20: 2
21: 3



4 more sub 10s to my collection. Including one with a G perm. 

*1587/4215.5*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 23, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> 4 more sub 10s to my collection. Including one with a G perm.



I think after some more, you'll stop counting. 

Day 9 (F2L only, green cross)

Times:


Spoiler



16.33, 14.82, 14.36, 11.85, 15.18, 25.42, 14.63, 14.20, 15.98, 16.19, 17.18, 14.35, 15.52, 15.14, 14.82, 15.04, 12.28, 18.55, 12.45, 13.15, 12.79, 15.28, 17.19, 14.98, 17.43, 15.47, 15.94, 18.61, 16.52, 19.27, 15.42, 13.78, 17.97, 13.35, 11.90, 12.41, 13.18, 15.96, 15.65, 16.01, 13.85, 12.32, 10.87, 13.11, 15.80, 15.01, 16.20, 20.28, 19.16, 14.84, 16.57, 12.72, 15.52, 20.37, 14.19, 16.49, 13.21, 18.28, 13.92, 16.54, 20.95, 19.44, 14.37, 14.80, 14.81, 16.74, 12.26, 15.76, 14.87, 14.10, 13.60, 13.52, 13.76, 11.71, 15.69, 15.59, 10.33, 15.63, 13.64, 21.01, 12.39, 12.89, 15.21, 14.13, 16.36, 14.26, 11.85, 14.13, 13.06, 14.43, 14.11, 16.68, 16.83, 15.46, 20.34, 12.19, 24.25, 12.59, 17.94, 18.73, 16.92, 18.16, 16.84, 22.51, 16.19, 13.49



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 106/106
best time: 10.33
worst time: 25.42

current avg5: 17.06 (σ = 1.00)
best avg5: 12.80 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 17.37 (σ = 2.94)
best avg12: 13.75 (σ = 1.52)

current avg100: 15.30 (σ = 1.98)
best avg100: 15.20 (σ = 1.96)

session avg: 15.29 (σ = 1.94)
session mean: 15.47



TOTAL 1592/4219.5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Day 6

Spent the whole day exercising. No time at all.

104 solves.

Times:


Spoiler



14.36, 14.88, 14.85, 15.49, 15.02, 14.21, 15.71, 14.92, 12.09, 12.11, 13.53, 17.09, 14.98, 14.86, 18.63, 15.00, 14.40, 12.61, 12.39, 15.42, 14.56, 14.76, 16.52, 16.24, 13.93, 13.90, 12.17, 14.60, 11.93, 13.30, 14.56, 15.98, 15.09, 15.65, 12.58, 13.39, 15.44, 14.42, 17.57, 14.59, 13.46, 15.33, 14.49, 15.62, 13.81, 13.77, 15.06, 15.91, 14.26, 15.36, 13.47, 14.31, 14.33, 14.33, 14.58, 16.57, 15.50, 16.18, 15.76, 15.03, 12.10, 16.65, 14.96, 13.24, 12.69, 13.58, 15.01, 14.82, 14.61, 13.34, 15.11, 13.87, 13.65, 13.12, 15.20, 17.10, 14.63, 14.90, 14.72, 14.13, 13.36, 15.46, 12.67, 13.96, 14.89, 16.21, 13.15, 14.11, 14.04, 12.69, 12.96, 16.40, 14.44, 16.21, 14.45, 16.54, 14.09, 13.34, 16.44, 14.93, 16.64, 15.37, 16.52, 10.45



Stats:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 104/104
best time: 10.45
worst time: 18.63

current avg5: 15.61 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 13.12 (σ = 0.88)

current avg12: 15.23 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 13.88 (σ = 0.86)

current avg100: 14.58 (σ = 1.11)
best avg100: 14.57 (σ = 1.04)

session avg: 14.60 (σ = 1.05)
session mean: 14.59



Did as much as I could.

*1691/4215.5*

@Sneaklyfox

We'll just see how high my sig can go up to 

Sub 10s, even though pop up quite regularly, have a special meaning to me...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 23, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> @Sneaklyfox
> 
> We'll just see how high my sig can go up to
> 
> Sub 10s, even though pop up quite regularly, have a special meaning to me...



Well I understand of course. But for now you mean. You think sub-10 solves hold meaning for someone like Feliks? Eventually you'll get them so frequently that they won't have special meaning anymore. It happens to everyone at some point. Like way back when I was still a sup-30 or sup-40 solver, sub-20 would have special meaning. Not anymore. I don't even get excited for 14.xx solves. It always depends what stage you're at.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yea, I know what you mean. I tried for so long to get a sub 10, even scrambles with a 2 move cross and pairs looked ahead for, I would still fail. Until one time I got my first sub 10, I have been getting sub 10s, on average, once every one or two days...

I'm still no where near averaging sub 10. Maybe one day


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 24, 2013)

Day 10 (F2L only, green cross)

Times:


Spoiler



10.76, 14.44, 15.17, 14.52, 12.26, 14.30, 13.54, 13.01, 14.16, 16.69, 15.60, 16.57, 16.78, 14.48, 13.54, 14.90, 15.23, 15.22, 16.84, 16.62, 16.07, 18.45, 11.69, 14.94, 10.23, 16.86, 15.10, 16.29, 15.41, 15.85, 13.54, 17.94, 15.17, 12.67, 18.01, 13.95, 12.52, 16.70, 13.29, 10.69, 15.51, 15.52, 12.02, 14.39, 11.59, 16.67, 19.15, 16.85, 14.94, 17.07, 15.32, 11.61, 15.06, 16.01, 15.15, 12.03, 13.79, 18.81, 10.55, 13.60, 14.46, 15.36, 15.32, 14.32, 16.22, 12.25, 13.25, 17.21, 12.59, 15.60, 14.62, 15.65, 13.06, 15.74, 12.25, 11.45, 12.91, 14.02, 18.10, 14.47, 17.42, 13.66, 11.11, 14.67, 16.47, 18.56, 13.65, 18.72, 15.48, 15.56, 14.13, 19.63, 14.11, 18.15, 17.38, 14.96, 11.23, 16.49, 23.59, 14.55, 16.15, 13.05, 13.48, 12.51, 10.56, 12.86, 17.71, 13.81, 14.92, 11.83, 15.94, 16.36, 10.90, 14.21, 13.95, 15.74, 16.99, 15.61, 24.02, 14.62, 16.01, 17.57, 13.67, 14.51, 14.75, 17.60, 14.87, 12.52, 14.95, 17.32, 18.53, 14.52, 20.35, 19.73, 13.66, 15.40, 16.55, 12.86, 15.75, 16.33, 12.60, 12.97, 13.84, 14.23, 16.95, 11.05, 14.33, 14.82, 10.65, 13.54



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 150/150
best time: 10.23
worst time: 24.02

current avg5: 12.97 (σ = 1.71)
best avg5: 12.74 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 13.95 (σ = 1.54)
best avg12: 13.57 (σ = 1.74)

current avg100: 14.85 (σ = 1.86)
best avg100: 14.81 (σ = 1.86)

session avg: 14.87 (σ = 1.76)
session mean: 14.94



TOTAL 1742/4219.5


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 24, 2013)

Just out of curiosity; do you gain anything from this compared to a full solve? A full solve for you (I guess) is at most 5 seconds longer.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Day 7

Times:


Spoiler



14.33, 15.17, 12.19, 15.63, 12.08, 16.59, 14.82, 14.99, 15.07, 12.00, 15.97, 14.37, 13.23, 14.16, 13.62, 13.11, 13.74, 15.84, 16.24, 14.01, 12.82, 13.72, 18.16, 14.91, 14.79, 14.09, 15.93, 13.16, 13.16, 13.76, 14.70, 14.94, 13.64, 14.32, 12.38, 13.93, 14.29, 18.51, 14.63, 17.30, 13.24, 15.79, 15.31, 14.52, 15.03, 13.96, 16.56, 14.02, 11.53, 13.62, 14.14, 13.03, 14.51, 13.52, 14.33, 13.40, 13.53, 17.23, 15.10, 13.61, 11.63, 14.08, 14.96, 14.22, 13.50, 16.61, 14.56, 12.75, 12.61, 12.58, 13.30, 12.02, 14.30, 13.06, 14.96, 14.75, 16.55, 16.63, 12.50, 15.66, 15.72, 15.56, 15.38, 16.66, 14.15, 11.71, 12.78, 18.34, 14.47, 13.13, 14.47, 12.58, 16.78, 18.41, 13.75, 18.11, 15.44, 16.83, 16.44, 16.34, 15.75, 15.80, 14.56, 15.83, 13.71, 12.84, 15.25, 15.30, 14.05, 12.41, 14.25, 12.93, 13.28, 16.31, 14.53, 11.66, 13.78, 16.22, 13.50, 12.56, 13.83, 17.68, 14.63, 13.77, 14.94, 14.78, 16.71, 12.90, 15.55, 15.21, 15.77, 15.72, 14.24, 14.44, 13.35, 13.40, 15.85, 14.64, 13.77, 15.35, 12.88, 16.55, 15.16, 14.59, 16.28, 15.21



Stats:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 146/146
best time: 11.53
worst time: 18.51

current avg5: 15.55 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 12.65 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 14.76 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 13.46 (σ = 0.97)

current avg100: 14.55 (σ = 1.26)
best avg100: 14.46 (σ = 1.29)

session avg: 14.52 (σ = 1.18)
session mean: 14.56



Not much but still something.

*1837/4215.5*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 25, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Just out of curiosity; do you gain anything from this compared to a full solve? A full solve for you (I guess) is at most 5 seconds longer.



Over 120 solves mean 10 minutes saved. Why *waste* time unnecessarily? Also, not doing a full solve gives less temptation for going fast when I'm trying to aim for slow and smooth because I won't be trying to break PBs.

Day 11
Times:


Spoiler



15.46, 17.09, 12.81, 16.94, 10.94, 13.42, 14.19, 20.30, 17.50, 15.61, 15.32, 14.21, 15.11, 15.49, 14.17, 15.44, 15.77, 14.60, 14.81, 13.90, 14.71, 17.07, 16.98, 16.64, 17.44, 16.62, 12.29, 12.74, 16.63, 13.15, 13.85, 12.86, 15.25, 14.42, 17.37, 15.16, 16.25, 17.98, 15.78, 17.50, 16.34, 9.86, 11.99, 17.11, 15.82, 15.78, 11.30, 13.10, 11.33, 11.09, 12.01, 14.75, 11.31, 12.55, 13.93, 14.05, 11.23, 17.12, 15.00, 14.83, 8.46, 15.59, 12.25, 14.81, 14.82, 11.42, 14.08, 16.97, 13.50, 11.85, 15.09, 13.30, 12.35, 10.07, 12.44, 18.42, 17.14, 17.26, 15.70, 16.96, 12.87, 20.28, 18.69, 12.23, 14.78, 15.97, 23.13, 14.29, 17.53, 13.75, 14.37, 15.02, 21.73, 13.60, 18.65, 8.29, 14.27, 14.93, 13.76, 14.49, 15.34, 15.00, 13.68, 19.54, 12.62, 19.23, 16.50, 13.51, 14.57, 13.82, 13.29, 15.33, 15.97, 17.09, 14.57, 13.97, 14.97, 13.13, 12.89



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 119/119
best time: 8.29
worst time: 23.13

current avg5: 13.89 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 11.55 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 14.31 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 12.56 (σ = 1.33)

current avg100: 14.71 (σ = 1.90)
best avg100: 14.71 (σ = 1.90)

session avg: 14.78 (σ = 1.82)
session mean: 14.83



TOTAL 1861/4219.5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Day 8

For now.

Times


Spoiler



13.46, 16.27, 12.90, 13.88, 13.99, 13.99, 15.20, 15.63, 12.72, 15.90, 12.26, 14.37, 12.91, 22.40, 14.92, 17.54, 13.70, 14.96, 15.90, 15.26, 16.02, 13.20, 16.00, 13.39, 17.52, 14.75, 14.40, 13.02, 17.55, 12.44, 13.15, 15.46, 14.99, 12.72, 14.07, 15.60, 13.96, 14.01, 15.04, 12.03, 14.40, 17.51, 13.20, 12.34, 15.47, 14.72, 16.48, 13.13, 15.02, 13.96, 14.35, 15.06, 14.28, 17.24, 13.91, 14.84, 16.38, 11.58, 14.57, 14.89, 12.25, 17.72, 14.42, 14.44, 15.50, 14.23, 13.74, 14.20, 19.22[pop], 14.04, 14.83, 13.68, 12.90, 13.64, 13.68, 13.08, 14.65, 13.82, 12.03, 13.49, 14.47, 15.48, 13.90, 12.72, 11.30, 12.58, 14.38, 13.64, 18.89, 13.12, 14.18, 12.68, 14.65, 12.61, 15.03, 11.94, 11.94, 13.13, 15.16, 13.04, 13.52, 15.44, 12.94


Stats


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 103/103
best time: 11.30
worst time: 22.40

current avg5: 13.91 (σ = 1.11)
best avg5: 12.56 (σ = 0.60)

current avg12: 13.47 (σ = 1.10)
best avg12: 13.39 (σ = 0.97)

current avg100: 14.29 (σ = 1.25)
best avg100: 14.29 (σ = 1.25)

session avg: 14.27 (σ = 1.20)
session mean: 14.40



*1940/4215.5*


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 26, 2013)

Day 9

Times


Spoiler



12.57, 15.20, 17.19, 14.16, 15.83, 13.75, 16.98, 13.73, 11.47, 14.55, 13.99, 18.38, 13.66, 14.89, 16.13, 14.28, 15.62, 10.53, 14.73, 15.23, 13.95, 14.57, 15.83, 13.87, 15.23, 14.02, 14.16, 14.12, 14.77, 11.57, 12.81, 20.48, 14.71, 14.53, 15.70, 15.83, 14.08, 14.13, 13.84, 15.88, 15.89, 12.91, 14.70, 13.30, 14.41, 16.27, 13.38, 16.26, 14.09, 12.80, 14.95, 15.63, 14.88, 14.81, 17.50, 15.58, 12.17, 14.88, 13.89, 15.99, 13.85, 12.99, 12.45, 11.93, 14.50, 13.79, 13.18, 14.98, 13.58, 13.54, 14.49, 15.64, 14.83, 13.62, 12.78, 14.83, 14.70, 12.46, 18.23, 13.30, 15.13, 14.95, 12.88, 14.45, 17.48, 13.41, 14.28, 12.64, 14.69, 13.67, 12.64, 12.09, 13.33, 14.99, 12.89, 15.01, 14.09, 13.85, 13.66, 12.45, 14.56, 13.04, 16.08, 14.49, 14.37, 12.69, 14.25, 14.44, 14.48, 13.20, 13.24, 14.99, 14.49, 13.24, 11.93, 14.86, 14.82, 14.40, 16.00, 13.85, 14.03, 12.50, 13.95, 14.33, 11.98, 14.56, 14.10, 12.66, 18.88, 11.41, 14.40, 15.30, 14.44, 12.72, 11.47, 12.85, 13.48, 14.14, 13.69, 13.24, 15.07, 14.17, 13.13, 13.02, 15.13, 13.47, 15.48, 18.42, 14.87, 12.40, 13.99, 15.27, 12.63, 11.30, 14.72, 16.28, 14.53, 14.80, 13.07, 10.36, 15.12, 12.85, 12.69, 13.25, 14.79, 14.89, 13.93, 13.43, 13.43, 14.95, 16.55, 12.10, 14.76, 11.67, 15.46, 15.13, 14.94, 14.70, 15.84, 14.78, 15.06, 14.77, 13.83, 15.50, 14.07, 15.10, 13.73, 14.14, 14.60, 15.57, 13.99, 14.25, 15.00, 13.14, 14.56, 16.55, 15.52, 14.02, 11.09, 13.41



Stats


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 200/200
best time: 10.36
worst time: 20.48

current avg5: 14.32 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 12.87 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 14.41 (σ = 0.81)
best avg12: 13.45 (σ = 1.27)

current avg100: 14.12 (σ = 1.00)
best avg100: 13.91 (σ = 0.97)

session avg: 14.22 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 14.26



I'm getting back into rhythm.

*2140/4215.5*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 26, 2013)

Day 12 (F2L only, green cross)

Times:


Spoiler



12.89, 17.05, 12.92, 14.31, 14.17, 16.19, 16.74, 16.45, 17.96, 15.81, 18.84, 18.00, 18.62, 16.79, 16.39, 21.56, 18.62, 16.75, 19.45, 16.06, 12.42, 17.90, 15.47, 18.56, 16.25, 15.46, 12.60, 12.58, 16.38, 16.05, 19.67, 17.65, 13.07, 17.91, 14.55, 15.99, 14.85, 14.17, 12.65, 15.45, 14.65, 17.69, 14.10, 11.70, 12.13, 12.00, 14.08, 13.17, 16.23, 13.13, 13.96, 15.83, 15.88, 14.77, 28.96, 16.89, 16.46, 15.37, 19.54, 13.43, 18.49, 20.52, 12.77, 16.34, 17.56, 16.10, 17.41, 12.04, 17.80, 12.32, 14.23, 14.95, 15.89, 14.71, 11.65, 16.54, 13.09, 17.12, 13.82, 24.48, 16.59, 18.75, 15.33, 11.67, 14.26, 13.49, 13.06, 16.44, 14.91, 10.91, 16.33, 13.26, 12.81, 13.28, 14.22, 13.92, 12.34, 12.89, 14.01, 16.39, 13.53, 14.00, 14.03, 15.05, 14.54, 14.98, 10.97, 14.13, 13.51, 14.20, 13.25, 13.86, 13.05, 12.64, 12.70, 14.10, 12.07, 13.97, 14.76, 12.48, 14.16, 11.88, 17.31, 13.46, 13.56, 10.79, 14.59, 14.68, 19.38, 15.24, 18.07, 11.91, 17.09, 11.99, 13.29, 14.70, 12.16, 12.36, 11.17, 11.77, 15.30, 11.54, 12.49, 13.83, 13.37, 12.35, 18.09, 16.65, 13.46, 15.49, 24.72, 13.94, 15.26, 15.29, 12.47, 13.92, 13.56, 11.23, 15.00, 15.74, 16.34, 14.24, 18.90, 20.43, 14.53, 14.38, 15.38, 15.36, 15.26, 19.41, 12.41, 14.65, 15.88, 11.80, 13.74, 17.39, 12.18, 15.68, 13.98, 12.29, 12.20, 8.83, 14.07, 14.51, 11.84, 19.26, 17.90, 13.54, 12.94, 18.88, 13.87, 11.09, 13.75, 14.85, 14.28, 14.11, 12.65, 10.69, 13.49, 15.49, 14.30, 15.76, 13.93, 17.95, 12.12, 14.36, 15.58, 14.67, 16.26, 16.50, 15.25, 16.68, 12.36, 11.58, 13.60, 13.15



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 216/216
best time: 8.83
worst time: 28.96

current avg5: 13.04 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 11.89 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 14.39 (σ = 1.55)
best avg12: 12.75 (σ = 1.01)

current avg100: 14.30 (σ = 1.82)
best avg100: 14.03 (σ = 1.55)

session avg: 14.75 (σ = 1.89)
session mean: 14.90



TOTAL 2077/4219.5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 28, 2013)

Day 14 (F2L only, blue cross)

I didn't do F2L only training yesterday as it was yellow and green... I decided just to practice full solves. I started training late today.

Times:


Spoiler



14.13, 12.77, 17.04, 15.77, 14.31, 13.82, 11.87, 11.07, 17.11, 14.49, 13.14, 16.32, 14.34, 15.81, 13.21, 20.26, 13.04, 13.29, 12.32, 14.00, 12.17, 14.64, 14.57, 18.94, 14.66, 13.90, 13.02, 14.97, 17.84, 13.88, 15.95, 14.39, 14.86, 11.37, 13.60, 14.09, 14.06, 14.08, 15.94, 13.40, 12.65, 14.29, 13.42, 14.08, 14.18, 17.49, 13.81, 18.12, 16.90, 12.39, 14.65, 19.92, 17.80, 16.42, 19.75, 17.86, 18.09, 15.51, 13.95, 13.46, 16.46, 16.28, 17.47, 15.62, 15.47, 11.79, 14.14, 12.44, 12.82, 13.78, 19.34, 13.22, 11.61, 14.89, 15.08



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 75/75
best time: 11.07
worst time: 20.26

current avg5: 14.40 (σ = 1.02)
best avg5: 12.88 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 13.93 (σ = 1.34)
best avg12: 13.79 (σ = 0.51)

session avg: 14.75 (σ = 1.70)
session mean: 14.85



TOTAL 2152/4219.5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Day 13

Not many solves since I was at work for 11 hours.

Times


Spoiler



13.50, 15.51, 16.21, 14.45, 13.96, 13.17, 14.42, 12.38, 15.26, 16.93, 14.97, 14.79, 13.14, 14.69, 18.35, 13.20, 11.87, 16.14, 13.60, 13.21, 13.37, 13.87, 15.98, 14.87, 13.91, 18.91, 14.65, 15.31, 13.91, 15.18, 15.50, 14.01, 14.63, 13.31, 13.73, 15.20, 13.77, 17.93, 13.82, 11.65, 14.46, 14.53, 12.98, 14.01, 15.03, 14.04, 12.25, 12.83, 16.95, 13.88, 12.97, 19.32, 14.61, 10.43, 13.82, 13.55, 15.89, 14.97, 12.60, 14.20, 14.47, 14.06, 12.60, 14.32, 11.29, 12.98, 14.06, 16.32, 13.48, 12.49, 16.89, 13.25, 13.86, 11.66, 16.01



Stats


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 75/75
best time: 10.43
worst time: 19.32

current avg5: 14.37 (σ = 1.45)
best avg5: 13.20 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 13.84 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 13.50 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 14.25 (σ = 1.18)
session mean: 14.32



*2205/4215.5*


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Day 14

Spent the whole day today at a cube meetup.

Times


Spoiler



11.18, 13.75, 11.94, 16.63, 13.06, 14.62, 16.27, 13.41, 16.39, 13.27, 13.45, 14.39, 10.66, 13.62, 14.81, 15.17, 13.54, 14.76, 13.99, 15.38, 11.93, 15.56, 11.99, 15.52, 12.52, 17.65, 15.12, 14.07, 12.91, 11.36, 13.68, 11.24, 14.55, 13.46, 12.54, 14.45, 12.74, 13.86, 15.04, 11.41, 12.33, 13.58, 13.55, 12.05, 14.07, 13.42, 12.54, 14.03, 13.93, 13.68, 17.29, 14.86, 15.17, 16.46, 13.04, 13.62, 14.55, 14.73, 12.84, 12.61, 15.89, 13.77, 17.46, 13.61, 15.82, 14.96, 14.11, 13.70, 16.09, 12.87, 16.19, 12.98, 13.87, 16.12, 14.54, 15.21, 13.69, 14.38, 12.49, 14.99, 14.14, 13.02, 12.44, 14.41, 17.93, 15.53, 14.83, 13.55, 15.26, 13.43, 15.42, 14.34, 14.59, 14.97, 17.24, 13.33, 15.22, 13.96, 14.77, 15.89, 13.88, 11.14, 12.81, 15.67, 14.02



Stats


Spoiler



11.18, 13.75, 11.94, 16.63, 13.06, 14.62, 16.27, 13.41, 16.39, 13.27, 13.45, 14.39, 10.66, 13.62, 14.81, 15.17, 13.54, 14.76, 13.99, 15.38, 11.93, 15.56, 11.99, 15.52, 12.52, 17.65, 15.12, 14.07, 12.91, 11.36, 13.68, 11.24, 14.55, 13.46, 12.54, 14.45, 12.74, 13.86, 15.04, 11.41, 12.33, 13.58, 13.55, 12.05, 14.07, 13.42, 12.54, 14.03, 13.93, 13.68, 17.29, 14.86, 15.17, 16.46, 13.04, 13.62, 14.55, 14.73, 12.84, 12.61, 15.89, 13.77, 17.46, 13.61, 15.82, 14.96, 14.11, 13.70, 16.09, 12.87, 16.19, 12.98, 13.87, 16.12, 14.54, 15.21, 13.69, 14.38, 12.49, 14.99, 14.14, 13.02, 12.44, 14.41, 17.93, 15.53, 14.83, 13.55, 15.26, 13.43, 15.42, 14.34, 14.59, 14.97, 17.24, 13.33, 15.22, 13.96, 14.77, 15.89, 13.88, 11.14, 12.81, 15.67, 14.02



*2310/4215.5*


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey if you allow something other than full solves I'll sign up for February. I'm working on improving my PLLs and I think I can do that many.

Right now I'm modifying the prisma puzzle timer to do PLL scrambles the way I like. Here are the changes I want and their current status:

1) Hide old scramble as soon as you hit start (so I don't start scrambling with the previous pattern, this was very annoying). -- done

2) Scramble the bottom so that green isn't always in front (I'll add "d", "d2", or "d", as appropriate, to the scramble code). -- done

3) Eliminate random scrambles so my averages end up with one of each of the 72 * 4 * 4 cases. The 72 account for stuff like U2 A-Perm, etc., while the next 4 is for the four possible rotations relative to the base, and the last 4 is for the four possible center color to the front. Thus the scrambles will repeat with a cycle of 1152. -- done. I've arranged it so that the 72 cases are given by N/72 where N runs from 0 to 1152-1.

4) I'd like the code to keep track of my average times for the 72 cases. -- maybe this week

5) I'd like the graphing software to use "number of solves" rather than date because right now it has big gaps for the days I'm not solving. -- maybe this week


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 29, 2013)

Day 15 (F2L only, blue cross)

Times:


Spoiler



14.64, 19.53, 17.26, 12.97, 11.65, 25.05, 13.67, 20.92, 17.52, 14.16, 13.44, 15.56, 13.98, 14.75, 14.66, 13.43, 19.34, 13.28, 14.44, 17.84, 13.31, 15.27, 14.28, 11.28, 13.25, 14.74, 12.50, 17.55, 10.82, 17.02, 15.04, 13.26, 15.36, 15.78, 12.53, 12.37, 13.51, 14.66, 17.03, 18.17, 15.40, 19.43, 17.01, 15.77, 16.95, 12.61, 12.34, 13.36, 14.92, 15.18, 13.95, 9.63, 15.29, 17.35, 14.82, 16.47, 11.35, 17.06, 10.13, 12.13, 12.75, 11.37, 14.54, 15.50, 15.37, 13.29, 13.56, 12.89, 14.50, 15.49, 13.56, 14.78, 13.46, 16.15, 13.04, 13.56, 12.39, 11.71, 15.23, 17.09, 14.30, 13.43, 17.46, 14.48, 19.63, 13.03, 14.71, 15.08, 16.51, 23.27, 16.04, 15.44, 14.93, 16.00, 24.92, 17.59, 17.95, 19.65, 14.20, 15.27, 15.12, 16.41, 14.89, 15.31, 16.29, 15.82, 11.40, 11.07, 11.28, 12.40, 11.42, 13.18, 12.86, 15.12, 19.10, 12.41, 11.67, 11.84, 15.11, 13.12, 13.09, 9.97



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 122/122
best time: 9.63
worst time: 25.05

current avg5: 12.68 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 11.37 (σ = 0.08)

current avg12: 12.98 (σ = 1.29)
best avg12: 12.36 (σ = 1.17)

current avg100: 14.50 (σ = 1.87)
best avg100: 14.50 (σ = 1.87)

session avg: 14.66 (σ = 1.89)
session mean: 14.84



TOTAL 2274/4219.5


----------



## erikoui (Jan 29, 2013)

It's been a long time since I posted.. so here goes:
Day 100 something(started on 7 october)
Summary:


Spoiler



Cubes solved: 3300/4219.5
Average: 21.54
Best: 12.37
Worst: 37.39
Best mo3: 15.33
Best ao5: 15.53
Best ao12: 16.86


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 29, 2013)

Day 15

Times


Spoiler



14.08, 15.87, 19.91, 14.54, 11.03, 15.77, 13.91, 15.47, 14.26, 16.51, 13.80, 11.40, 17.04, 13.22, 15.11, 14.69, 12.81, 18.07, 14.51, 12.67, 16.03, 14.26, 15.07, 13.92, 14.21, 12.24, 13.30, 14.86, 15.48, 16.09, 13.77, 17.69, 14.07, 13.10, 12.79, 16.76, 14.27, 13.96, 19.05, 12.68, 15.70, 15.63, 16.35, 12.42, 13.55, 13.57, 17.24, 16.59, 15.25, 14.72, 14.59, 16.20, 14.75, 15.58, 14.42, 15.71, 13.36, 13.56, 14.90, 14.55, 13.84, 17.21



Stats


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 62/62
best time: 11.03
worst time: 19.91

current avg5: 14.43 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 13.65 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 14.81 (σ = 0.82)
best avg12: 14.15 (σ = 1.03)

session avg: 14.74 (σ = 1.23)
session mean: 14.81



*2372/4215.5*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 30, 2013)

Day 16 (F2L only, blue cross)

Been slacking a bit lately.

Times:


Spoiler



13.11, 13.52, 12.36, 10.82, 13.33, 16.95, 13.60, 11.58, 11.06, 11.34, 14.06, 14.40, 20.78, 13.48, 12.82, 14.08, 15.85, 10.22, 13.58, 11.12, 13.31, 14.84, 12.65, 11.74, 11.96, 12.30, 23.94, 11.18, 12.76, 12.14, 12.26, 10.87, 15.69, 19.40, 16.54, 16.04, 10.81, 15.30, 14.13, 11.15, 13.95, 16.00, 11.62, 14.89, 11.34, 11.84, 10.76, 17.68, 9.92, 12.06, 19.14, 11.66, 11.86, 10.97, 11.91, 14.07, 14.37, 11.89, 15.72, 15.63, 13.37, 15.99, 13.12, 14.62, 16.39, 12.89, 14.32, 14.04, 17.52, 16.98, 16.58, 13.99, 15.28, 12.43, 19.07, 13.54, 14.81, 15.86, 13.29, 12.17, 12.81, 13.03, 15.48, 11.81, 16.61, 9.54



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 86/86
best time: 9.54
worst time: 23.94

current avg5: 13.44 (σ = 1.87)
best avg5: 11.31 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 13.94 (σ = 1.64)
best avg12: 12.42 (σ = 2.06)

session avg: 13.64 (σ = 1.84)
session mean: 13.84



TOTAL 2360/4219.5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Day 16

Times


Spoiler



14.06, 13.69, 11.05, 12.13, 14.52, 13.06, 12.06, 13.67, 14.86, 13.16, 13.94, 16.00, 13.75, 12.13, 13.72, 13.80, 13.35, 14.49, 13.05, 13.36, 11.53, 14.26, 12.67, 14.81, 16.17, 13.48, 12.91, 13.40, 15.50, 10.88, 14.36, 13.47, 14.86, 13.68, 13.39, 12.80, 15.16, 11.06, 12.82, 13.11, 15.08, 13.06, 15.65, 13.61, 14.38, 12.83, 13.65, 13.98, 15.00, 16.87, 13.72, 13.63, 13.30, 18.29, 11.93, 14.83, 16.40, 14.65, 14.01, 13.90, 13.17, 14.62, 18.60, 14.97, 13.66, 15.23, 14.56, 14.26, 14.47, 13.09, 14.58, 16.02, 13.96, 12.26, 16.02, 14.26, 14.52, 14.01, 12.58, 13.76



More times


Spoiler



14.36, 15.80, 12.73, 13.09, 13.75, 16.26, 14.71, 14.42, 16.22, 15.36, 15.93, 14.94, 14.44, 13.99, 14.85, 14.74, 14.85, 14.96, 15.41, 15.51, 12.33, 15.73, 16.36, 14.69, 15.43, 13.40, 12.71, 16.09, 13.07, 15.93, 15.22, 15.16, 13.13, 14.23, 15.90, 16.45, 14.56, 14.98, 14.40, 14.38, 15.19, 16.68, 12.45, 14.42, 13.60, 14.87, 13.80, 14.99, 14.17, 15.80, 17.40, 17.00, 12.59, 14.67, 12.91, 13.72, 17.36, 12.18, 12.80, 15.59, 14.07, 15.57, 13.16, 12.37, 13.85, 14.14, 12.13, 14.10, 15.98, 17.14, 15.95, 14.76, 13.47, 13.08, 11.60, 16.15, 15.08, 12.38, 14.53, 14.02, 16.63, 13.79, 13.25, 16.30, 12.74, 13.38, 13.50, 16.01, 12.32, 15.28, 14.41, 12.77, 14.96, 17.73, 15.00, 13.97, 12.12, 14.71, 15.18, 14.98, 15.48, 15.65, 13.57, 12.60, 14.14, 11.70, 16.31, 12.46, 11.63, 15.12, 12.20, 14.40, 15.87, 15.07, 13.01, 14.24, 14.99, 13.48, 14.61, 16.12, 13.03, 14.51, 16.76, 16.32, 13.41, 16.75, 12.67, 13.52, 13.64, 15.89, 14.68, 14.43, 14.68, 13.02, 13.22, 15.14, 12.90, 14.20, 15.84, 13.88



Stats


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 220/220
best time: 10.88
worst time: 18.60

current avg5: 14.41 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 12.42 (σ = 0.56)

current avg12: 14.27 (σ = 0.87)
best avg12: 13.33 (σ = 1.00)

current avg100: 14.33 (σ = 1.25)
best avg100: 14.10 (σ = 1.02)

session avg: 14.27 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 14.29



A lot more times to come.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 31, 2013)

Day 17 (F2L only, blue cross)

Still slacking...

Times:


Spoiler



16.19, 12.77, 11.97, 14.45, 15.81, 11.96, 15.18, 16.70, 13.22, 17.05, 11.30, 12.82, 13.37, 18.46, 14.81, 12.69, 13.59, 13.03, 14.02, 12.40, 14.19, 13.85, 10.76, 16.42, 12.09, 15.81, 12.76, 12.79, 15.79, 12.96, 11.30, 15.79, 12.92, 14.08, 13.82, 14.40, 13.66, 12.48, 13.38, 13.50, 14.86, 12.60, 12.27, 15.61, 12.45, 11.59, 11.57, 13.13, 12.00, 13.99, 12.41, 13.17, 18.78, 14.15, 14.58, 15.44, 13.89, 15.86, 16.46, 16.53, 19.67, 15.29, 15.11, 18.48, 21.09, 11.91, 11.02, 16.49, 19.07, 14.95, 16.54, 17.26, 10.25, 14.33, 18.96, 16.35, 13.40, 10.78, 15.55, 13.41, 13.33, 13.51, 15.00, 14.56, 15.71, 16.50, 16.94, 16.59, 13.48, 12.80, 19.01, 16.06, 17.45, 13.00, 12.52, 14.35, 15.72, 18.23, 13.84, 13.47



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.25
worst time: 21.09

current avg5: 14.64 (σ = 0.97)
best avg5: 12.01 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 14.84 (σ = 1.92)
best avg12: 12.83 (σ = 0.93)

current avg100: 14.40 (σ = 1.79)
best avg100: 14.40 (σ = 1.79)

session avg: 14.40 (σ = 1.79)
session mean: 14.48



TOTAL 2460/4219.5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Day 17

School started today 

Times


Spoiler



14.07, 13.64, 15.26, 14.77, 14.47, 14.43, 13.08, 15.01, 13.39, 11.85, 14.31, 17.20, 13.57, 12.31, 14.89, 16.34, 12.12, 13.01, 15.18, 14.85, 12.40, 12.08, 16.82, 15.35, 16.30, 15.40, 10.25, 13.61, 12.84, 16.06, 15.06, 14.67, 13.86, 12.82, 13.01, 13.01, 14.82, 13.88, 12.98, 14.51, 15.89, 15.07, 18.78, 12.28, 13.71, 13.78, 13.30, 15.30, 15.62, 14.82, 15.95, 13.96, 13.18, 15.64, 14.65, 13.45, 14.68, 12.88, 18.77, 12.96, 12.57, 15.08, 12.71, 14.46, 14.71, 11.86, 11.28, 13.30, 14.73, 12.54, 13.27, 12.61, 14.47, 16.43, 12.57, 14.15, 14.33, 14.28, 14.73, 17.12, 12.26, 15.95, 13.86, 14.17, 15.04, 11.20, 11.69, 12.94, 15.30, 14.76, 12.03, 19.48, 14.08, 14.23, 12.32, 14.10, 16.87, 12.91, 15.18, 13.82



Stats


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.25
worst time: 19.48

current avg5: 14.37 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 12.57 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 14.36 (σ = 1.28)
best avg12: 13.28 (σ = 1.02)

current avg100: 14.11 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 14.11 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 14.11 (σ = 1.22)
session mean: 14.18



*2692/4215.5*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 1, 2013)

Day 18 (F2L only, blue cross)

Times:


Spoiler



13.01, 14.77, 13.19, 15.46, 13.84, 14.28, 13.64, 13.13, 12.68, 12.83, 18.23, 13.07, 16.73, 14.22, 16.44, 15.14, 13.73, 16.81, 13.11, 14.77, 13.82, 12.82, 11.53, 16.19, 12.91, 13.06, 15.46, 15.92, 15.01, 15.16, 15.64, 16.65, 13.94, 11.57, 16.10, 18.52, 12.78, 12.21, 14.07, 15.60, 14.81, 11.56, 10.83, 11.96, 12.70, 12.25, 11.59, 11.98, 14.78, 12.06, 13.84, 12.69, 14.28, 15.97, 14.64, 11.12, 13.24, 16.11, 11.17, 13.78, 9.30, 10.87, 12.89, 12.41, 9.44, 15.89, 16.18, 11.54, 16.04, 11.19, 14.15, 17.67, 14.79, 12.78, 14.51, 14.61, 17.01, 12.03, 14.13, 13.50, 16.61, 15.87, 28.22, 14.00, 13.71, 13.45, 14.42, 15.69, 13.53, 19.12, 16.70, 13.72, 15.10, 13.46, 20.54, 18.22, 16.54, 15.32, 15.18, 16.75, 17.57, 19.07, 13.87, 14.65, 19.48, 14.08, 13.68, 9.79, 13.44, 18.93, 14.26, 15.67, 14.60, 16.08, 14.67, 15.04, 14.11, 13.12, 11.79, 14.89, 17.11, 13.33, 9.25, 18.35, 13.12, 17.58, 13.30, 19.65, 20.63, 20.99, 18.37, 18.68, 14.21, 16.48, 12.74, 18.80, 14.10, 17.32, 14.41, 17.02, 12.87, 13.29, 13.26, 13.92, 12.36, 13.66, 12.77, 12.45, 16.82, 16.35, 10.75, 12.89, 10.98, 11.10, 12.45, 13.14, 14.37, 14.14, 12.41, 13.69, 13.34



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 161/161
best time: 9.25
worst time: 28.22

current avg5: 13.72 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 10.91 (σ = 1.49)

current avg12: 12.85 (σ = 1.15)
best avg12: 12.49 (σ = 0.92)

current avg100: 14.77 (σ = 2.07)
best avg100: 14.23 (σ = 1.66)

session avg: 14.40 (σ = 1.82)
session mean: 14.52



TOTAL 2621/4219.5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Day 18

Times:


Spoiler



14.34, 13.90, 13.67, 16.62, 19.86, 14.53, 14.73, 16.47, 13.37, 12.11, 13.04, 12.34, 14.78, 17.52, 14.11, 15.99, 12.52, 15.85, 14.56, 14.74, 16.65, 16.29, 16.16, 11.50, 21.85, 12.46, 13.39, 15.66, 18.29, 15.94, 14.44, 15.16, 14.97, 16.65, 13.90, 14.89, 16.67, 17.05, 12.36, 14.14, 14.73, 11.83, 14.68, 14.90, 15.27, 14.68, 17.91, 11.18, 13.42, 13.74, 13.54, 11.89, 11.82, 16.36, 13.25, 16.08, 13.64, 15.95, 14.70, 16.18



Stats:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 60/60
best time: 11.18
worst time: 21.85

current avg5: 15.58 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 12.89 (σ = 0.88)

current avg12: 14.24 (σ = 1.44)
best avg12: 13.58 (σ = 1.34)

session avg: 14.72 (σ = 1.51)
session mean: 14.82



*2752/4215.5*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 2, 2013)

Day 19 (F2L only, Y/G/B cross)

Times:


Spoiler



10.37, 15.29, 15.50, 12.23, 13.85, 13.73, 12.34, 15.57, 13.84, 16.34, 9.65, 14.72, 13.51, 13.05, 12.18, 16.15, 10.04, 12.39, 14.04, 13.74, 11.03, 12.53, 11.03, 14.19, 14.16, 11.61, 15.44, 11.61, 12.33, 12.57, 13.54, 16.27, 16.80, 12.42, 11.09, 13.35, 12.03, 12.83, 12.04, 14.12, 20.67, 14.53, 18.35, 13.67, 14.45, 14.40, 13.69, 13.54, 12.61, 14.05, 14.35, 13.97, 14.82, 12.09, 12.38, 15.22, 9.69, 13.95, 15.18, 13.73, 11.35, 12.66, 14.81, 13.08, 12.99, 10.92, 11.37, 12.55, 13.51, 12.59, 12.32, 11.54, 13.41, 7.48, 11.62, 10.67, 12.70, 14.67, 16.35, 11.78, 15.89, 10.45, 16.72, 12.93, 16.45, 14.40, 20.06, 15.26, 13.40, 17.84, 13.61, 15.96, 13.77, 15.95, 12.95, 19.92, 20.66, 15.24, 13.31, 15.02, 13.73, 20.90, 17.81, 19.50, 17.04, 10.89



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 106/106
best time: 7.48
worst time: 20.90

current avg5: 18.12 (σ = 1.26)
best avg5: 11.28 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 16.52 (σ = 2.87)
best avg12: 11.97 (σ = 0.88)

current avg100: 13.80 (σ = 1.85)
best avg100: 13.62 (σ = 1.62)

session avg: 13.76 (σ = 1.73)
session mean: 13.89



TOTAL 2727/4219.5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 3, 2013)

Day 20 (F2L only, red cross)

Times:


Spoiler



16.06, 13.76, 14.25, 20.16, 16.42, 17.57, 25.41, 15.90, 19.13, 15.46, 14.04, 23.36, 19.48, 17.35, 16.43, 19.50, 16.31, 14.24, 13.02, 23.68, 17.68, 15.61, 21.15, 19.30, 18.31, 19.21, 15.07, 16.38, 19.66, 20.24, 27.74, 19.21, 15.91, 18.96, 15.61, 16.53, 24.81, 16.81, 20.60, 16.27, 21.71, 13.12, 20.39, 17.02, 13.76, 23.05, 13.83, 17.68, 22.10, 20.73, 16.93, 19.45, 16.53, 19.99, 14.70, 19.35, 15.33, 15.08, 15.96, 16.10, 19.14, 17.66, 17.18, 15.37, 17.21, 16.61, 19.61, 19.23, 16.42, 12.99, 15.30, 15.31, 15.19, 14.49, 13.49, 12.89, 16.59, 15.86, 16.80, 15.08, 14.43, 12.96, 12.15, 15.93, 13.36, 17.22, 27.66, 17.17, 17.52, 14.30, 10.68, 13.20, 14.58, 20.32, 16.99, 15.60, 14.43, 14.39, 16.24, 13.72, 12.25, 18.28, 11.45, 16.06, 17.37



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 105/105
best time: 10.68
worst time: 27.74

current avg5: 15.23 (σ = 2.66)
best avg5: 13.58 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: 15.53 (σ = 1.84)
best avg12: 14.51 (σ = 1.33)

current avg100: 16.90 (σ = 2.43)
best avg100: 16.89 (σ = 2.43)

session avg: 16.83 (σ = 2.33)
session mean: 17.05



TOTAL 2832/4219.5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Day 19

Times


Spoiler



13.89, 15.29, 14.76, 15.04, 14.76, 17.56, 13.09, 16.44, 13.35, 10.94, 17.29, 17.31, 15.62, 17.38, 16.65, 14.91, 15.31, 12.17, 17.48, 15.15, 15.09, 14.41, 13.43, 13.61, 19.41, 15.19, 14.56, 14.03, 13.50, 17.83, 14.67, 14.48, 13.96, 13.46, 15.70, 15.34, 16.97, 14.50, 13.00, 13.38, 16.29, 17.09, 13.29, 13.07, 19.25, 10.04, 15.00, 13.56, 13.93, 11.38, 14.42, 13.97, 14.71, 14.29, 14.99, 13.82, 16.97, 16.08, 15.15, 16.00, 12.30, 14.68, 18.89, 14.40, 15.20, 15.82, 15.54, 12.31, 15.58, 15.56, 16.99, 14.77, 14.68, 14.33, 14.82, 14.43, 13.61, 16.06, 12.52, 13.85, 15.60, 13.94, 17.22, 14.69, 14.59, 14.31, 14.72, 17.28, 15.63, 12.55, 12.47, 15.80, 13.18, 14.08, 17.45, 17.71, 12.46, 15.95, 14.55, 12.88, 13.60, 15.78, 13.90, 11.46, 12.66, 15.32, 11.32, 12.85, 13.40, 13.51, 14.92, 16.35, 13.14, 15.16, 13.96, 12.92, 13.22, 14.77, 13.89, 16.31, 16.97, 13.14, 15.67, 13.68, 16.68, 13.87, 13.72, 17.95, 11.52, 16.68, 13.65, 12.92, 19.00, 15.19, 15.41, 14.24, 13.08, 13.97, 19.12, 13.34, 13.19, 12.65, 16.42, 14.49, 13.93, 13.05, 12.15, 14.19, 14.52, 16.23, 13.76, 13.59, 15.74, 12.36, 15.44, 16.24, 14.72, 14.80, 11.67, 15.55, 10.69, 13.13, 13.25, 15.69, 16.44, 12.33, 18.97, 13.35, 13.16, 13.63, 13.44, 12.65, 16.51, 14.96, 16.76, 16.29, 15.34, 13.19, 12.43, 14.32, 12.49, 11.99, 12.69, 13.02, 18.38, 14.65, 16.75, 13.37, 16.08, 14.57, 13.64, 13.56, 11.88, 12.99, 14.02, 13.48, 11.56, 13.99, 15.95, 14.88, 13.10, 15.22, 16.31, 13.76, 16.30, 18.79, 14.78, 15.09, 15.18, 13.72, 17.37, 16.64, 16.20, 21.40, 10.82, 13.22, 11.88, 15.72, 13.86, 16.38, 14.71, 14.10, 16.56, 14.14, 13.25, 15.60, 12.54, 15.04, 13.74, 14.70, 13.59, 16.85, 14.24, 13.77, 16.54, 13.75, 15.14, 14.08, 18.08, 14.40, 14.46, 12.55, 12.77, 15.27, 14.08, 14.36, 18.99, 15.26, 13.85, 13.04, 15.75, 12.95, 13.64, 15.72, 14.24, 14.80, 15.20, 16.98, 15.34, 14.17, 16.10, 12.55, 13.54, 15.26, 11.48, 15.12, 13.74, 16.35, 14.54, 15.20, 13.79, 16.97, 14.34, 13.75, 15.75



Stats


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 275/275
best time: 10.04
worst time: 21.40

current avg5: 14.63 (σ = 1.01)
best avg5: 12.32 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 14.78 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 13.41 (σ = 1.06)

current avg100: 14.56 (σ = 1.28)
best avg100: 14.18 (σ = 1.37)

session avg: 14.60 (σ = 1.34)
session mean: 14.65



I think I miss counted... There is still 15 days left until the 18th when I supposed to finish the marathon by...
But I'm on day 19 which means I only have 12...


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Day 16?*

Times


Spoiler



13.90, 14.86, 14.81, 14.44, 13.78, 14.15, 16.03, 12.87, 15.20, 13.65, 15.69, 11.39, 15.48, 15.21, 14.09, 15.54, 14.81, 15.74, 13.45, 17.60, 11.66, 16.50, 14.78, 12.66, 13.52, 13.95, 11.32, 10.66, 16.42, 14.72, 14.86, 15.33, 12.68, 15.78, 13.65, 12.98, 15.89, 14.78, 13.35, 13.82, 15.35, 17.33, 12.54, 15.56, 16.84, 12.22, 12.42, 14.37, 14.75, 17.07, 16.88, 13.22, 12.03, 14.17, 16.23, 13.73, 15.87, 14.61, 14.40, 15.41, 16.39, 14.56, 16.09, 14.21, 13.72, 13.42, 12.80, 13.88, 13.39, 10.12, 12.87, 10.94, 12.65, 13.72, 15.76, 15.17, 13.21, 14.08, 16.68, 13.11, 14.58, 13.19, 16.40, 14.52, 15.67, 11.52, 14.87, 13.96, 14.76, 15.89, 13.24, 13.52, 17.06, 12.17, 12.82, 13.90, 15.09, 18.68, 14.98, 16.55, 16.87, 11.63, 14.68, 13.68, 12.01, 14.76, 13.07, 13.75, 15.45, 13.36, 14.34, 12.64, 13.46, 13.63, 13.68, 13.19, 14.68, 13.34, 13.29, 14.27, 13.93, 15.04, 16.74, 11.85, 14.49



Stats


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 125/125
best time: 10.12
worst time: 18.68

current avg5: 14.49 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 12.15 (σ = 1.06)

current avg12: 13.95 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12: 13.16 (σ = 0.93)

current avg100: 14.24 (σ = 1.29)
best avg100: 14.21 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 14.29 (σ = 1.23)
session mean: 14.28



*3152/4215.5*

I'll make sure I'll get the days right.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 5, 2013)

Day 22 (F2L only, red cross)

Didn't do any timed yesterday plus I was exhausted. Tried making up today though.

Times:


Spoiler



18.64, 12.50, 18.55, 16.14, 16.24, 12.07, 18.83, 14.15, 14.88, 13.50, 21.42, 16.97, 16.86, 14.89, 13.32, 17.28, 14.37, 13.80, 17.02, 16.94, 15.75, 13.78, 15.37, 14.75, 14.97, 14.83, 13.67, 12.78, 15.55, 12.60, 17.08, 20.06, 13.43, 13.58, 14.61, 13.81, 16.59, 13.37, 11.39, 17.00, 15.22, 13.53, 16.32, 14.45, 14.21, 12.93, 16.51, 16.12, 17.72, 16.49, 20.50, 17.50, 17.76, 21.29, 11.56, 15.75, 29.22, 20.02, 14.02, 15.76, 16.30, 15.36, 10.95, 17.76, 15.60, 16.13, 12.93, 15.22, 13.78, 15.07, 16.47, 14.21, 16.44, 13.68, 15.94, 16.76, 16.52, 17.45, 18.16, 12.32, 19.79, 12.89, 13.53, 16.04, 11.02, 13.27, 12.21, 16.29, 19.27, 18.01, 23.55, 11.08, 13.25, 13.32, 12.30, 14.85, 13.46, 14.72, 11.92, 11.69, 10.58, 17.62, 20.05, 11.91, 15.65, 13.93, 15.78, 14.24, 13.09, 19.63, 17.17, 12.79, 15.71, 15.39, 16.16, 15.66, 14.83, 15.36, 12.79, 13.85, 12.98, 15.59, 15.15, 16.81, 16.99, 18.89, 12.44, 13.72, 15.29, 14.90, 13.27, 19.55, 20.47, 18.09, 17.29, 13.81, 17.83, 27.72, 15.19, 16.13, 14.17, 17.25, 13.15, 15.26, 19.59, 19.02, 12.23, 18.35, 14.31, 16.72, 18.42, 20.63, 16.87, 11.60, 14.43, 12.28, 17.89, 21.73, 14.83, 22.53, 16.03, 15.94, 14.10, 15.30, 14.85, 14.00, 11.03, 13.97, 14.88, 14.83, 16.17, 19.51, 14.12, 13.81, 17.38, 14.70, 12.74, 12.50, 14.81, 15.60, 12.71, 12.78, 13.75, 14.55, 16.26, 22.70, 15.17, 13.67, 15.23, 12.86, 17.64, 15.88, 17.42, 25.57, 16.78, 14.54, 17.92, 20.23, 17.53, 16.83, 12.54, 13.23, 13.04, 13.36, 14.23, 13.20, 21.67, 17.82, 13.21, 13.66, 15.00, 16.51, 10.86, 14.24, 17.61, 14.96, 14.47, 20.59, 16.57, 18.24, 10.49, 19.27, 12.46, 18.25, 13.91, 15.71, 16.03, 14.73, 11.55, 19.84, 18.52, 21.20, 17.87, 15.74, 14.51, 15.95, 12.90, 14.30, 16.23, 12.52, 10.65, 15.86, 13.81, 13.57, 17.12, 18.03, 14.63, 12.40, 13.52, 10.94, 13.76, 14.46, 17.28



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 253/253
best time: 10.49
worst time: 29.22

current avg5: 13.91 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 12.36 (σ = 0.96)

current avg12: 14.64 (σ = 1.62)
best avg12: 13.42 (σ = 1.93)

current avg100: 15.29 (σ = 2.16)
best avg100: 15.12 (σ = 2.01)

session avg: 15.42 (σ = 2.08)
session mean: 15.59



TOTAL 3085/4219.5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 6, 2013)

Day 23 (F2L only, red cross)

Times:


Spoiler



13.81, 14.22, 14.71, 13.26, 17.30, 11.49, 13.89, 14.70, 13.95, 15.65, 16.08, 15.85, 11.02, 11.56, 15.34, 12.87, 18.69, 15.96, 8.34, 12.51, 17.78, 11.64, 15.13, 16.74, 15.04, 14.69, 18.26, 15.44, 14.88, 16.92, 14.23, 18.89, 14.41, 15.57, 12.60, 11.01, 12.78, 12.61, 15.86, 11.84, 13.38, 12.47, 14.88, 15.39, 13.53, 12.12, 15.55, 9.20, 12.11, 18.64, 18.48, 16.71, 12.29, 12.61, 13.48, 13.10, 16.63, 12.50, 16.15, 12.94, 13.77, 13.98, 15.39, 17.65, 10.88, 11.54, 12.95, 10.92, 12.71, 12.17, 15.88, 13.78, 13.74, 14.38, 17.53, 15.46, 19.88, 12.10, 15.02, 12.73, 15.66, 16.60, 14.58, 16.26, 15.70, 12.18, 13.05, 14.83, 7.36, 16.41, 10.28, 15.58, 14.92, 15.81, 13.57, 14.22, 12.02, 11.51, 15.72, 13.67, 13.18, 13.81, 12.36, 16.17, 14.53, 14.66, 12.08, 12.96, 17.49, 14.34, 16.84, 12.77, 14.27, 13.75, 14.22, 18.32, 12.98, 12.63, 14.98, 13.60, 14.10, 10.72, 11.36, 14.13, 13.16, 15.99, 13.45, 16.09, 12.32, 15.56, 12.50, 16.41, 18.64, 18.57, 12.63, 14.43, 17.42, 11.95, 18.11, 14.74, 18.12, 14.64, 14.16, 12.68, 12.10, 15.49, 11.28, 13.70, 12.72, 16.95, 13.41, 15.00, 15.57, 12.21, 13.93, 15.35



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 156/156
best time: 7.36
worst time: 19.88

current avg5: 14.76 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 11.72 (σ = 0.91)

current avg12: 13.95 (σ = 1.35)
best avg12: 13.16 (σ = 1.16)

current avg100: 14.25 (σ = 1.67)
best avg100: 14.02 (σ = 1.62)

session avg: 14.28 (σ = 1.74)
session mean: 14.28



TOTAL 3241/4219.5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 6, 2013)

For yesterday.

*Day 19*

Times


Spoiler



9.92, 13.16, 11.85, 16.93, 14.52, 15.06, 16.67, 15.51, 13.34, 16.56, 15.13, 13.57, 14.29, 12.68, 17.04, 14.03, 22.62, 11.28, 16.74, 12.75, 14.46, 15.75, 13.51, 15.63, 12.41, 15.38, 14.19, 15.50, 16.54, 16.49, 12.77, 11.92, 12.87, 26.16, 14.56, 11.20, 16.87, 14.83, 13.70, 17.66, 12.29, 14.42, 13.67, 13.31, 14.47, 14.08, 13.10, 12.88, 9.69, 13.92, 13.66, 12.88, 15.06, 13.33, 13.49, 10.84, 13.28, 13.87, 15.56, 13.94, 17.28, 14.33, 13.66, 12.12, 16.04, 13.44, 13.59, 14.51, 18.57, 15.93, 17.24, 12.36, 13.80, 13.32, 14.06, 13.08, 13.09, 12.17, 13.12, 12.76, 15.06, 13.77, 12.34, 15.35, 12.46, 12.10, 14.40, 15.76, 14.81, 14.66, 16.15, 18.48, 14.25, 12.76, 13.26, 13.30, 16.87, 13.69, 14.48, 13.22, 11.89, 17.44, 15.35, 14.08, 14.87, 12.75, 15.44, 15.49, 13.53, 15.74



Stats


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 110/110
best time: 9.69
worst time: 26.16

current avg5: 14.82 (σ = 1.12)
best avg5: 12.86 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 14.50 (σ = 1.06)
best avg12: 13.13 (σ = 0.88)

current avg100: 14.22 (σ = 1.39)
best avg100: 14.21 (σ = 1.42)

session avg: 14.25 (σ = 1.40)
session mean: 14.38



2 sub 10s, both full step. One on vid   


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiAwwT5RXzM



*3262/4215.5*


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 6, 2013)

I've got my PLL software running, but I haven't made it easy to download the averages for the 22 different PLL cases. I'll fix that soon.

But so far, my average is 8.56 seconds over 866 solves. The most recent 200 is averaging 7.86 so I'm probably getting better.

I set up the software to keep track of U rotations, orientation and colors so it gives me all 1152 possibilities. Later updates will have my average over the most recent 1152 cases (and so should be as accurate as possble). I'm already learning things about which of my algorithms need improvement first. For example, I'm really slow with the Na and Nb but these only happen 1/72 of the time so the T will be the next algorithm I add.

I want to average under 4 seconds so my overall time on the cube is around 24 seconds. This would be a new world record for my age.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Day 20*

Times


Spoiler



13.03, 12.61, 13.22, 14.67, 14.70, 11.10, 10.34, 14.16, 14.95, 15.04, 11.20, 13.89, 11.90, 14.02, 12.19, 15.83, 14.40, 11.25, 12.47, 13.30, 14.14, 14.22, 10.68, 14.58, 13.14, 14.89, 14.14, 14.22, 12.67, 13.59, 14.05, 13.11, 13.58, 13.11, 14.87, 12.68, 13.95, 14.87, 12.89, 15.52, 13.06, 15.33, 16.64, 13.85, 14.56, 14.12, 13.93, 11.61, 15.01, 11.67, 12.74, 15.06, 14.40, 15.56, 11.77, 12.50, 13.37, 12.80, 12.04, 14.45, 11.72, 13.04, 13.41, 14.54, 14.89



Stats


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 65/65
best time: 10.34
worst time: 16.64

current avg5: 13.66 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 12.45 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 13.28 (σ = 1.07)
best avg12: 13.09 (σ = 1.19)

current avg50: 13.70 (σ = 1.02)
best avg50: 13.59 (σ = 1.05)

session avg: 13.59 (σ = 1.07)
session mean: 13.56



Back into my form. 

*3327/4219.5*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 7, 2013)

Day 24 (F2L only, red cross)

Times:


Spoiler



11.79, 15.07, 16.75, 13.37, 13.60, 15.84, 16.37, 14.41, 14.64, 14.45, 13.63, 12.79, 12.78, 19.53, 16.29, 14.51, 14.77, 14.17, 15.07, 13.31, 14.85, 15.40, 14.57, 13.79, 16.18, 15.98, 11.55, 15.81, 20.91, 15.50, 18.16, 13.28, 13.17, 15.56, 18.17, 15.61, 15.31, 21.92, 15.95, 11.34, 14.12, 15.11, 12.01, 12.59, 16.12, 16.35, 12.32, 16.26, 12.29, 16.84, 12.15, 14.43, 15.60, 11.68, 17.03, 15.61, 17.91, 13.29, 16.17, 11.76, 15.68, 12.88, 17.58, 13.20, 11.76, 16.62, 15.27, 16.61, 13.31, 17.04, 17.86, 10.62, 12.36, 14.56, 13.91, 13.39, 21.87, 15.29, 13.91, 16.20, 13.36, 14.29, 13.54, 15.17, 14.24, 16.55, 11.58, 12.32, 13.30, 13.02, 14.32, 15.91, 19.24, 14.39, 15.18, 15.02, 12.56, 14.25, 11.15, 13.64, 12.02, 11.77, 13.72, 10.01, 15.50, 11.80, 20.73, 19.75, 16.15, 11.20, 10.34, 12.14, 11.71, 17.88, 12.96, 16.64, 15.88, 11.75, 16.77, 17.90, 15.23, 14.19, 12.86, 13.63, 11.28, 12.69, 18.36, 9.92



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 128/128
best time: 9.92
worst time: 21.92

current avg5: 12.53 (σ = 1.18)
best avg5: 11.68 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 14.22 (σ = 2.19)
best avg12: 13.11 (σ = 1.44)

current avg100: 14.50 (σ = 2.03)
best avg100: 14.48 (σ = 1.99)

session avg: 14.52 (σ = 1.82)
session mean: 14.64



TOTAL 3369/4219.5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 7, 2013)

Day 21

Times


Spoiler



12.53, 14.70, 16.17, 14.38, 16.68, 15.08, 15.47, 16.10, 14.28, 16.34, 14.76, 14.64, 11.88, 13.29, 15.79, 14.08, 13.28, 12.43, 17.40, 17.99, 12.84, 15.95, 14.83, 12.22, 12.03, 13.46, 14.15, 16.61, 14.46, 17.80, 15.34, 13.13, 13.05, 14.70, 13.90, 12.61, 14.47, 17.33, 14.20, 14.38, 13.54, 13.50, 14.75, 14.61, 15.53, 11.93, 14.80, 15.20, 14.21, 14.79, 13.74, 14.96, 14.69, 12.44, 15.72, 13.49



Stats


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 56/56
best time: 11.88
worst time: 17.99

current avg5: 14.38 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 13.28 (σ = 0.98)

current avg12: 14.39 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 13.96 (σ = 0.63)

current avg50: 14.41 (σ = 1.18)
best avg50: 14.41 (σ = 1.18)

session avg: 14.47 (σ = 1.21)
session mean: 14.51



School is great. Said no one ever.

*3383/4219.5*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 8, 2013)

Day 25 (F2L only, orange cross)

Times:


Spoiler



13.46, 24.58, 11.86, 15.55, 15.93, 17.58, 15.77, 16.89, 18.51, 16.15, 16.02, 13.21, 17.79, 16.92, 14.66, 14.63, 21.05, 12.87, 14.61, 13.29, 9.71, 13.24, 12.25, 12.98, 17.22, 13.46, 13.47, 13.06, 18.77, 12.84, 13.23, 16.18, 15.74, 18.80, 15.11, 13.70, 15.29, 16.42, 16.02, 16.80, 13.50, 16.51, 12.13, 11.57, 21.64, 12.70, 15.97, 14.92, 16.23, 12.43, 14.54, 14.31, 17.89, 17.76, 14.20, 12.63, 14.29, 16.39, 15.10, 14.77, 14.47, 16.02, 16.17, 15.92, 17.85, 23.44, 13.34, 16.63, 12.37, 19.45, 22.28, 16.14, 12.50, 14.29, 15.64, 13.82, 15.47, 13.95, 14.03, 12.68, 13.55, 14.33, 12.79, 10.42, 17.52, 11.35, 14.89, 17.11, 13.04, 12.67, 13.92, 12.94, 14.16, 21.20, 16.16, 14.26, 13.12, 13.86, 15.42, 15.07, 17.75, 10.79, 13.70, 18.66, 14.01, 17.32, 16.05, 12.06, 14.55, 13.20, 12.04, 14.93, 14.96, 17.20, 13.91, 16.75, 12.68, 17.69, 19.74, 16.91, 13.78, 14.61, 20.13, 11.87, and another 69 solves that were lost because of weird computer thingy



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 124/124 + 69 = 193
best time: 9.71
worst time: 24.58

current avg5: 15.10 (σ = 1.62)
best avg5: 12.82 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 15.82 (σ = 2.18)
best avg12: 13.50 (σ = 1.35)

current avg100: 15.00 (σ = 1.88)
best avg100: 14.75 (σ = 1.76)

session avg: 15.02 (σ = 1.87)
session mean: 15.20



TOTAL 3562/4219.5


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 9, 2013)

Day 8, first 1202 PLL scramble solves, average 8.34 seconds:

Table by PLL type:


Spoiler




N = 1202 ` ` 1152 Best ` ` ` 1152 Mean ` ` ` 1152 Worst ` ` ` ` `Best ` ` ` ` ` `Mean ` ` ` ` ` `Worst ` ` `
OverAll: ` ` ` `5.65 ` ` ` ` ` `8.34 ` ` ` ` ` `19.13 ` ` ` ` ` `5.65 ` ` ` ` ` `8.44 ` ` ` ` ` `20.35 ` ` `

` skip ` ` `0.24 / 0.24 ` ` 0.75 / 0.75 ` ` `1.43 / 1.43 ` ` 0.24 / 0.24 ` ` 0.75 / 0.75 ` ` `1.43 / 1.43 ` 
` `H ` ` ` `4.92 / 4.92 ` ` 6.42 / 6.42 ` ` `7.81 / 7.81 ` ` 4.92 / 4.92 ` ` 6.44 / 6.44 ` ` `7.81 / 7.81 ` 
` `Ua ` ` ` 2.43 / 9.72 ` ` 4.48 / 17.90 ` `9.69 / 38.76 ` ` 2.43 / 9.72 ` ` 4.48 / 17.93 ` `9.69 / 38.76 ` 
` `Ub ` ` ` 2.77 / 11.08 ` `4.51 / 18.05 ` `7.84 / 31.36 ` ` 2.77 / 11.08 ` `4.64 / 18.55 ` `7.84 / 31.36 ` 
` `Z ` ` ` `5.19 / 10.38 ` `9.03 / 18.05 ` `24.21 / 48.42 ` `5.19 / 10.38 ` `8.75 / 17.50 ` `24.21 / 48.42 `
` `Aa ` ` ` 3.07 / 12.28 ` `4.25 / 17.01 ` `7.05 / 28.20 ` ` 3.07 / 12.28 ` `4.35 / 17.41 ` `7.05 / 28.20 ` 
` `Ab ` ` ` 3.97 / 15.88 ` 10.76 / 43.06 ` `19.01 / 76.04 ` `3.97 / 15.88 ` 10.94 / 43.76 ` `21.46 / 85.84 `
` `E ` ` ` `4.96 / 9.92 ` ` 9.27 / 18.54 ` `26.62 / 53.24 ` `4.96 / 9.92 ` ` 9.21 / 18.41 ` `26.62 / 53.24 `
` `F ` ` ` `8.39 / 33.56 ` 11.65 / 46.59 ` `20.95 / 83.80 ` `8.39 / 33.56 ` 11.48 / 45.91 ` `23.51 / 94.04 `
` `Ga ` ` ` 5.99 / 23.96 ` `7.98 / 31.90 ` `11.88 / 47.52 ` `5.99 / 23.96 ` `7.83 / 31.30 ` `11.88 / 47.52 `
` `Gb ` ` ` 5.63 / 22.52 ` `9.07 / 36.29 ` 67.78 / 271.12 ` `5.63 / 22.52 ` `9.84 / 39.34 ` 67.78 / 271.12 `
` `Gc ` ` ` 5.03 / 20.12 ` `7.46 / 29.84 ` `15.28 / 61.12 ` `5.03 / 20.12 ` `7.85 / 31.40 ` `18.37 / 73.48 `
` `Gd ` ` ` 5.39 / 21.56 ` `6.98 / 27.92 ` `9.09 / 36.36 ` ` 5.39 / 21.56 ` `6.98 / 27.91 ` `9.09 / 36.36 ` 
` `Ja ` ` ` 4.60 / 18.40 ` `7.99 / 31.96 ` `22.33 / 89.32 ` `4.60 / 18.40 ` `7.85 / 31.40 ` `22.33 / 89.32 `
` `Jb ` ` ` 5.92 / 23.68 ` `7.59 / 30.36 ` `22.38 / 89.52 ` `5.92 / 23.68 ` `7.82 / 31.30 ` `22.38 / 89.52 `
` `Na ` ` `11.73 / 11.73 ` 13.61 / 13.61 ` `19.68 / 19.68 ` 11.73 / 11.73 ` 14.43 / 14.43 ` `19.68 / 19.68 `
` `Nb ` ` `11.59 / 11.59 ` 14.25 / 14.25 ` `27.64 / 27.64 ` 11.59 / 11.59 ` 14.25 / 14.25 ` `27.64 / 27.64 `
` `Ra ` ` ` 6.10 / 24.40 ` `8.70 / 34.78 ` `15.78 / 63.12 ` `6.10 / 24.40 ` `8.84 / 35.36 ` `15.78 / 63.12 `
` `Rb ` ` ` 5.66 / 22.64 ` `8.22 / 32.88 ` `10.93 / 43.72 ` `5.66 / 22.64 ` `7.50 / 30.01 ` `10.93 / 43.72 `
` `T ` ` ` `8.43 / 33.72 ` 11.28 / 45.12 ` `24.07 / 96.28 ` `8.43 / 33.72 ` 12.28 / 49.13 ` 37.89 / 151.56 `
` `V ` ` ` `7.84 / 31.36 ` 10.22 / 40.89 ` `17.89 / 71.56 ` `7.84 / 31.36 ` 10.22 / 40.87 ` `17.89 / 71.56 `
` `Y ` ` ` `8.22 / 32.88 ` 11.05 / 44.18 ` `22.91 / 91.64 ` `8.22 / 32.88 ` 11.10 / 44.38 ` `22.91 / 91.64 `

` ` ` `Gc `8.65 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `5.03 `7.85 ` 18.37 ` `Last 6 exact: `6.94, 8.65,
` ` ` `Ua `4.92 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `2.43 `4.48 ` 9.69 ` `Last 6 exact: `5.91, 4.92,
` ` ` `Gd `6.67 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `5.39 `6.98 ` 9.09 ` `Last 6 exact: `6.34, 6.67,
` ` ` `Ab `7.59 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `3.97 `10.94 ` 21.46 ` `Last 6 exact: `12.87, 7.59,
` ` ` `T ` 9.28 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `8.43 `12.28 ` 37.89 ` `Last 6 exact: `10.65, 9.28,
Latest: F ` 8.48 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `8.39 `11.48 ` 23.51 ` `Last 6 exact: `9.65, 8.48,




Ignore the /xx.xx information. I'm multiplying the PLL case by the ratio of how likely it is to a PLL skip. I'm going to remove that in the next version of the code. Hmm. Spoiler works but the Font didn't change to a "Courier" type font. Annoyingly it's removing extra spaces so my nice columns are destroyed. Well I can do a quick replace on them...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 9, 2013)

Day 26 (F2L only, orange cross)

Times:


Spoiler



16.21, 18.08, 12.29, 15.20, 10.75, 16.54, 14.03, 15.46, 19.19, 12.91, 15.44, 18.73, 14.79, 12.70, 23.79, 16.87, 14.21, 12.81, 10.72, 16.09, 13.84, 27.07, 14.77, 13.48, 14.74, 10.98, 13.85, 11.03, 14.58, 15.45, 13.81, 16.70, 18.63, 15.18, 14.08, 12.60, 12.28, 13.55, 12.03, 15.20, 19.71, 12.49, 12.78, 12.81, 14.25, 13.19, 15.51, 17.19, 14.06, 11.13, 13.26, 14.64, 12.94, 12.92, 12.92, 13.58, 16.02, 15.09, 14.31, 15.05, 16.78, 14.83, 18.99, 17.41, 13.40, 16.69, 16.19, 14.57, 15.24, 14.55, 13.35, 10.41, 13.76, 14.43, 11.60, 15.09, 16.73, 19.19, 13.07, 12.43, 14.11, 13.82, 13.18, 15.27, 10.16, 18.92, 16.40, 14.13, 15.89, 12.82, 11.76, 13.07, 15.59, 20.98, 15.35, 15.03, 15.99, 16.64, 15.82, 15.10, 19.16, 12.97, 16.60, 18.04, 16.43, 18.03, 9.48, 10.03, 13.94, 13.60, 13.89, 13.81, 13.35, 11.80, 17.46, 13.02, 13.86, 13.64, 15.62, 13.73, 16.74, 13.84, 12.28, 16.74, 17.58, 13.42, 11.74, 13.28, 20.73, 15.86, 18.21, 17.82+, 16.02, 15.04, 14.20, 13.44, 13.77, 16.16, 11.79, 14.28, 15.83, 13.30, 13.19, 11.37, 14.95, 14.78, 14.43, 16.44, 13.03, 12.66, 13.28, 18.02, 13.58, 14.24, 12.62, 12.40, 15.77, 12.75, 13.98, 13.73, 14.81, 10.24



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 162/162
best time: 9.48
worst time: 27.07

current avg5: 13.49 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 12.51 (σ = 2.15)

current avg12: 13.72 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 13.09 (σ = 1.25)

current avg100: 14.61 (σ = 1.77)
best avg100: 14.48 (σ = 1.73)

session avg: 14.57 (σ = 1.74)
session mean: 14.69



TOTAL 3724/4219.5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 10, 2013)

Day 27 (F2L only, orange cross)

Times:


Spoiler



11.62, 15.68, 9.16, 10.94, 14.21, 9.09, 12.45, 13.37, 11.79, 16.59, 14.16, 11.62, 14.07, 15.85, 13.65, 12.35, 15.31, 10.18, 16.64, 15.35, 10.40, 13.89, 15.17, 14.14, 15.52, 12.98, 14.05, 13.14, 11.98, 13.85, 12.14, 11.70, 13.09, 12.92, 10.15, 13.63, 21.23, 16.26, 11.57, 14.35, 14.46, 11.55, 8.42, 16.65, 13.19, 13.46, 17.14, 13.12, 11.73, 16.39, 14.45, 15.09, 15.35, 16.13, 12.90, 14.03, 15.05, 15.24, 15.53, 13.53, 11.59, 16.20, 12.90, 17.06, 12.51, 18.72, 16.02, 13.40, 13.35, 8.26, 12.67, 15.08, 13.58, 13.71, 18.27, 13.77, 17.85, 14.85, 15.77, 13.18, 12.69



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 81/81
best time: 8.26
worst time: 21.23

current avg5: 14.60 (σ = 1.31)
best avg5: 10.85 (σ = 1.65)

current avg12: 14.32 (σ = 1.61)
best avg12: 12.50 (σ = 1.89)

session avg: 13.84 (σ = 1.65)
session mean: 13.84



TOTAL 3805/4219.5

My weekends are busier than my weekdays. I foresee tomorrow being less than quota as well which leaves Monday and Tuesday to make up the rest before the end of 30 day mark (unless you count 31 in a month...), but I'm almost there. Another 400+ to go.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 11, 2013)

Day 28 (F2L only, orange cross)

Times:


Spoiler



13.93, 12.36, 12.90, 14.89, 13.37, 12.83, 20.70, 14.30, 15.46, 14.52, 15.71, 17.98, 11.28, 11.50, 14.15, 13.25, 13.10, 21.32, 13.45, 13.76, 14.94, 14.22, 13.37, 16.50, 14.39, 17.43, 17.91, 14.97, 13.31, 11.29, 19.51, 15.40, 12.93, 9.43, 14.40, 17.91, 17.87, 11.61, 14.20, 11.38, 12.87, 15.40, 13.53, 16.81, 13.27, 15.78, 15.90, 20.91, 21.82, 14.64, 12.55, 12.61, 16.31, 17.16, 14.26, 12.48, 12.80, 15.38, 17.61, 14.88, 14.33, 14.85, 12.28, 16.27, 13.29, 11.33, 13.77, 18.51, 19.15, 14.65, 10.82, 14.33, 12.13, 12.68, 13.23, 12.31, 13.67, 15.99, 11.64, 10.33, 15.02, 16.60, 15.32, 19.06, 13.42, 13.53, 13.08, 13.85, 13.94, 13.11, 13.84, 16.85, 13.95, 12.36, 15.01, 12.92, 15.44, 13.59, 15.00, 10.61



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.43
worst time: 21.82

current avg5: 13.84 (σ = 1.06)
best avg5: 12.54 (σ = 1.03)

current avg12: 13.92 (σ = 0.99)
best avg12: 13.05 (σ = 1.37)

current avg100: 14.40 (σ = 1.85)
best avg100: 14.40 (σ = 1.85)

session avg: 14.40 (σ = 1.85)
session mean: 14.53



TOTAL 3905/4219.5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 12, 2013)

Day 29 (F2L only, orange cross)

Times:


Spoiler



13.38, 15.47, 19.70, 14.41, 10.32, 15.41, 17.91, 15.18, 13.21, 14.85, 14.90, 11.49, 13.89, 12.27, 12.37, 17.03, 14.06, 13.41, 12.81, 16.25, 15.39, 11.33, 13.43, 14.11, 13.20, 14.90, 14.20, 14.81, 14.64, 16.18, 15.21, 16.63, 13.26, 12.73, 13.05, 13.60, 13.80, 15.44, 16.18, 15.62, 15.68, 16.93, 11.11, 13.03, 14.91, 14.38, 18.19, 13.45, 13.12, 15.51, 17.14, 16.35, 14.94, 12.26, 12.81, 18.78, 12.87, 16.11, 21.42, 15.02, 17.44, 13.16, 13.86, 16.20, 17.66, 17.01, 18.86, 14.40, 18.64, 13.59, 14.72, 15.17, 11.38, 16.86, 13.21, 16.73, 10.29, 13.02, 10.37, 14.32, 15.26, 17.46, 14.68, 14.27, 14.36, 23.50, 16.11, 12.13, 12.47, 17.72, 11.17, 18.47, 13.37, 9.64, 17.73, 13.62, 13.66, 14.94, 13.66, 14.99, 15.46, 16.27, 13.95, 18.70, 14.23, 10.14, 14.34, 13.89, 16.82, 13.15, 12.83, 14.59, 15.66, 10.14, 11.95, 12.12, 10.49, 14.66, 12.92, 16.64, 14.47, 14.17, 13.20, 15.33, 15.05, 16.59, 13.67, 14.54, 14.72, 14.87, 16.24, 12.72, 15.17, 17.30, 12.70, 15.79, 12.83, 14.42, 12.77, 13.73, 17.55, 11.90, 16.75, 12.22, 14.18, 16.28, 9.60, 10.58, 11.45, 10.99, 11.81, 13.79, 10.57, 13.30, 13.42, 18.21, 13.27, 15.13, 15.97, 12.83, 13.26, 12.76, 14.83, 14.21, 12.47, 12.37, 11.99, 14.58, 12.33, 10.90, 13.84, 15.65, 14.95, 15.08, 10.77, 19.07, 13.65, 12.48, 15.19, 13.33



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 180/180
best time: 9.60
worst time: 23.50

current avg5: 14.06 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 11.01 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 13.74 (σ = 1.52)
best avg12: 12.23 (σ = 1.36)

current avg100: 14.04 (σ = 1.73)
best avg100: 13.96 (σ = 1.78)

session avg: 14.32 (σ = 1.73)
session mean: 14.38



TOTAL 4085/4219.5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 12, 2013)

*F2L MARATHON COMPLETED!*

Day 30 (F2L only)

Times:


Spoiler



15.92, 15.94, 14.13, 11.33, 15.20, 13.33, 11.80, 12.58, 12.39, 16.20, 16.86, 14.47, 16.45, 17.00, 13.80, 13.22, 14.31, 13.19, 19.75+, 14.30, 11.83, 17.28, 15.52, 18.83, 16.11, 15.74, 15.81, 15.03, 12.42, 11.25, 15.95, 14.13, 13.13, 14.23, 11.77, 17.39, 16.63, 15.70, 13.42, 14.45, 15.99, 11.77, 11.70, 17.31, 12.64, 10.88, 14.50, 12.22, 17.20, 13.38, 12.91, 11.73, 12.78, 16.47, 13.67, 9.47, 15.92, 16.78, 14.52, 14.23, 13.34, 11.22, 13.38, 14.64, 12.17, 11.13, 14.78, 13.19, 15.22, 10.92, 12.17, 15.44, 12.77, 17.24, 12.28, 18.00, 14.58, 12.31, 16.08, 10.91 and later... 18.84, 14.10, 14.01, 13.20, 15.36, 12.85, 16.31, 14.91, 12.91, 15.25, 15.88, 12.84, 14.69, 16.66, 14.22, 11.72, 17.28, 10.91, 11.94, 16.31, 14.89, 21.16, 22.69, 14.41, 11.19, 11.96, 12.25, 15.54, 12.34, 11.54, 12.93, 11.64, 17.72, 12.62, 15.33, 12.21, 14.46, 17.62, 14.69, 14.74, 12.42, 15.71, 14.71, 15.04, 16.02, 10.08, 16.46, 13.85, 17.74, 13.21, 13.37, 11.57, 12.99, 15.62



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 80/80
best time: 9.47
worst time: 19.75

current avg5: 14.32 (σ = 1.55)
best avg5: 12.04 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 13.90 (σ = 1.97)
best avg12: 13.03 (σ = 1.25)

session avg: 14.20 (σ = 1.99)
session mean: 14.21

Later in the day...
number of times: 54/54
best time: 10.08
worst time: 22.69

current avg5: 13.19 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 12.18 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 14.28 (σ = 1.55)
best avg12: 12.84 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 14.29 (σ = 1.78)
session mean: 14.46



Half solve was Cross+1 = 4.37

TOTAL 4219.5/4219.5


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats! What's next


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 13, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Congrats! What's next



A long break from marathon-cubing...


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Day 22 - 27 (7 Days)

Times


Spoiler



14.11, 13.73, 11.35, 13.41, 14.36, 12.51, 15.62, 13.59, 19.68, 13.19, 11.11, 15.82, 13.68, 13.75, 12.36, 18.01, 15.06, 14.84, 14.32, 13.60, 12.02, 13.53, 10.87, 16.08, 14.44, 14.05, 13.08, 14.87, 14.00, 14.87, 14.54, 15.03, 13.28, 13.69, 12.34, 13.30, 13.12, 13.16, 14.12, 12.57, 13.26, 12.64, 15.46, 13.96, 12.65, 18.22, 14.37, 11.35, 12.26, 14.24, 13.65, 12.31, 14.47, 14.05, 14.16, 14.28, 17.06, 14.29, 11.39, 12.74, 14.74, 15.62, 12.51, 14.21, 14.36, 14.95, 14.34, 11.17, 13.65, 12.09, 14.64, 13.93, 15.27, 11.47, 14.72, 13.85, 14.91, 15.91, 15.90, 14.70, 14.07, 14.44, 13.19, 15.06, 11.83, 13.62, 14.88, 16.16, 12.63, 12.68, 16.59, 15.48, 12.76, 12.90, 13.08, 17.41, 14.72, 19.14, 14.00, 13.19, 11.14, 14.35, 11.11, 13.66, 14.12, 15.72, 15.43, 14.39, 14.97, 14.13, 16.02, 16.30, 13.96, 14.62, 16.26, 16.03, 15.63, 13.35, 15.27, 13.64, 13.60, 11.37, 12.86, 13.57, 16.70, 13.35, 13.18, 12.03, 11.84, 13.52, 14.15, 13.65, 14.18, 15.80, 13.17, 16.16, 15.77, 13.67, 14.17, 10.31, 12.15, 13.41, 14.85, 15.16, 14.84, 15.38, 13.19, 13.86, 16.92, 12.59, 16.00, 13.42, 14.06, 12.27, 12.29, 11.57, 13.52, 14.19, 14.77, 12.05, 11.87, 15.44, 14.34, 13.06, 12.26, 13.93, 12.94, 17.12, 12.00, 12.53, 14.86, 15.89, 15.16, 16.20, 15.53, 15.28, 13.13, 13.34, 14.47, 14.29, 15.78, 12.28, 15.83, 11.94, 20.01, 13.38, 13.45, 15.52, 13.21, 12.95, 12.80, 13.52, 11.75, 12.84, 13.35, 15.55, 11.10, 14.22, 10.33, 13.62, 11.91, 10.28, 12.36, 10.70, 15.80, 13.62, 15.56, 11.50, 13.82, 14.07, 11.81, 13.97, 14.52, 15.10, 15.11, 14.64, 14.81, 13.13, 16.84, 13.76, 14.06, 15.70, 14.23, 15.40, 14.89, 14.46, 13.62, 14.81, 14.82, 11.64, 12.21, 15.30, 13.58, 14.95, 13.11, 12.46, 13.60, 12.92, 14.46, 14.82, 13.70, 13.58, 14.50, 12.66, 13.88, 12.07, 14.32, 12.82, 12.90, 12.13, 15.43, 10.07, 13.17, 14.00, 12.01, 14.61, 11.89, 14.20, 14.25, 13.89, 14.81, 17.00, 11.51, 14.34, 11.95, 15.57, 9.97, 14.54, 16.56, 15.98, 14.68, 14.71, 14.50, 13.93, 11.98, 14.06, 14.20, 13.47, 12.36, 14.90, 13.13, 13.59, 9.74, 12.29, 11.87, 8.06, 13.56, 14.26, 13.21, 13.61, 12.63, 13.97, 12.86, 10.95, 14.04, 13.57, 15.02, 9.82, 10.90, 10.10, 11.38, 13.30, 14.11, 14.33, 13.48, 13.60, 14.75, 13.21, 14.81, 12.89, 14.79, 14.70, 11.02, 13.89, 13.81, 13.30, 15.91, 14.16, 15.08, 13.81, 14.04, 14.37, 12.73, 14.72, 13.84, 14.44, 11.12, 12.25, 14.21, 14.42, 14.10, 14.25, 14.65, 14.87, 12.54, 13.41, 15.33, 14.36, 13.67, 13.36, 13.32, 12.27, 12.96, 12.08, 13.07, 15.76, 14.43, 12.76, 14.36, 13.54, 13.23, 12.71, 14.82, 14.48, 14.72, 14.17, 13.30, 15.01, 13.14, 12.94, 12.97, 13.70, 14.00, 14.80, 13.34, 13.22, 15.70, 14.66, 12.37, 13.21, 15.32, 12.38, 13.44, 13.53, 14.96, 14.71, 13.00, 14.62, 12.28, 16.41, 13.15, 15.75, 12.84, 12.60, 13.76, 14.69, 11.80, 13.53, 15.71, 13.53, 12.10, 13.92, 12.54, 14.35, 16.05, 14.54, 15.81, 14.90, 15.13, 12.13, 18.69, 10.18, 15.93, 12.86, 11.05, 15.07, 14.98, 14.50, 14.54, 12.17, 11.44, 13.13, 13.21, 15.50, 14.74, 13.74, 15.48, 12.44, 13.03, 15.40, 14.08, 13.85, 11.92, 14.74, 14.86, 15.35, 13.86, 15.32, 13.24, 13.60, 14.15, 12.54, 13.69, 14.14, 12.34, 13.70, 13.84, 11.30, 12.88, 15.28, 13.47, 13.02, 13.02, 17.56, 16.41, 13.78, 14.53, 14.76, 12.87, 12.68, 15.74, 14.08, 15.95, 13.75, 14.74, 12.66, 15.40, 11.58, 12.56, 13.50, 11.64, 11.97, 16.59, 13.25, 12.27, 12.76, 12.41, 13.20, 12.42, 12.84, 13.42, 13.10, 11.51, 16.76, 13.35, 13.71, 14.92, 13.96, 17.05, 13.28, 10.78, 14.22, 14.53, 17.26, 14.52, 13.91, 11.83, 10.58, 16.46, 12.71, 12.29, 13.99, 16.34, 14.59, 14.96, 12.82, 13.10, 14.16, 13.28, 15.97, 14.19, 12.32, 13.11, 13.55, 13.25, 14.16, 12.79, 13.44, 13.16, 14.41, 14.79, 14.15, 13.74, 14.19, 13.95, 12.83, 10.25, 14.93, 14.00, 13.96, 13.42, 13.14, 14.69, 12.37, 14.55, 13.25, 16.21, 11.66, 12.19, 11.90, 12.13, 12.95, 15.49, 14.67, 11.85, 14.39, 13.57, 14.04, 11.72, 13.77, 15.11, 13.99, 13.38, 13.72, 14.12, 11.65, 14.67, 13.66, 12.89, 14.97, 15.32, 14.87, 15.95, 13.79, 12.51, 13.74, 14.12, 14.53, 15.99, 12.86, 13.02, 10.54, 13.86, 14.72, 13.59, 16.28, 14.31, 13.92, 13.47, 14.59, 13.59, 15.18, 14.60, 14.14, 14.67, 13.90, 13.10, 12.95, 12.82, 11.56, 12.13, 13.06, 16.64, 11.08, 15.10, 15.67, 14.84, 12.91, 9.41, 14.93, 14.98, 14.19, 15.44, 14.66, 14.72, 14.32, 11.00, 14.50, 14.62, 11.40, 14.65, 14.16, 13.37, 13.19, 12.92, 13.99, 12.94, 13.75, 13.71, 14.80, 14.48, 14.14, 15.44, 13.91, 12.96, 9.97, 10.93, 12.82, 14.13, 13.09, 13.42, 13.95, 14.57, 13.29, 13.79, 12.32, 13.92, 12.90, 15.36, 14.02





Spoiler



Stats:
stats: (hide)
number of times: 630/630
best time: 8.06
worst time: 20.01

current avg5: 13.61 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 10.79 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 13.71 (σ = 0.52)
best avg12: 12.22 (σ = 1.30)

current avg100: 13.79 (σ = 1.00)
best avg100: 13.47 (σ = 1.17)



In this huge sesh, I broke 3x3 single PB, AO 5 PB, AO 12 PB... but not 100 

*4013/4219.5*


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 16, 2013)

Second leg of my PLL marathon (solves 1153 to 2304), 7.97083 seconds, down from 8.34 seconds for the first 1152.



Spoiler




N = 2304 ` 1152_Mean ` 1152_Best ` 1152_Worst ` mean_cost ` `Mean ` `Best ` Worst `
OverAll: ` `7.97083 ` ` ` 5.69 ` ` ` `13.43 ` ` ` `100% ` ` `8.22 ` `5.47 ` 20.85 `

` skip ` ` ` `0.61 ` ` ` `0.23 ` ` ` `1.57 ` ` ` ` 0.08 ` ` `0.68 ` `0.23 ` `1.57 `
` `H ` ` ` ` `6.21 ` ` ` `4.69 ` ` ` `9.70 ` ` ` ` 0.78 ` ` `6.35 ` `4.69 ` `9.70 `
` `Ua ` ` ` ` 4.64 ` ` ` `2.46 ` ` ` `7.11 ` ` ` ` 2.33 ` ` `4.56 ` `2.43 ` `9.69 `
` `Ub ` ` ` ` 4.78 ` ` ` `2.83 ` ` ` `11.20 ` ` ` `2.40 ` ` `4.70 ` `2.77 ` 11.20 `
` `Z ` ` ` ` `7.46 ` ` ` `5.80 ` ` ` `10.90 ` ` ` `1.87 ` ` `8.13 ` `5.19 ` 24.21 `
` `Aa ` ` ` ` 4.16 ` ` ` `2.66 ` ` ` `6.47 ` ` ` ` 2.09 ` ` `4.26 ` `2.66 ` `7.05 `
` `Ab ` ` ` ` 9.74 ` ` ` `5.22 ` ` ` `21.87 ` ` ` `4.89 ` ` 10.37 ` `3.97 ` 21.87 `
` `E ` ` ` ` `9.83 ` ` ` `5.60 ` ` ` `18.00 ` ` ` `2.47 ` ` `9.58 ` `4.96 ` 26.62 `
` `F ` ` ` ` 10.53 ` ` ` `8.42 ` ` ` `16.83 ` ` ` `5.28 ` ` 11.03 ` `8.39 ` 23.51 `
` `Ga ` ` ` ` 8.02 ` ` ` `5.83 ` ` ` `12.60 ` ` ` `4.02 ` ` `7.90 ` `5.83 ` 12.60 `
` `Gb ` ` ` ` 7.88 ` ` ` `5.86 ` ` ` `11.09 ` ` ` `3.95 ` ` `8.90 ` `5.63 ` 67.78 `
` `Gc ` ` ` ` 7.65 ` ` ` `5.55 ` ` ` `10.87 ` ` ` `3.84 ` ` `7.73 ` `5.03 ` 18.37 `
` `Gd ` ` ` ` 7.27 ` ` ` `5.22 ` ` ` `12.27 ` ` ` `3.65 ` ` `7.12 ` `5.22 ` 12.27 `
` `Ja ` ` ` ` 7.61 ` ` ` `5.52 ` ` ` `19.50 ` ` ` `3.82 ` ` `7.73 ` `4.60 ` 22.33 `
` `Jb ` ` ` ` 7.60 ` ` ` `5.16 ` ` ` `14.61 ` ` ` `3.81 ` ` `7.73 ` `5.16 ` 22.38 `
` `Na ` ` ` `13.37 ` ` ` 11.29 ` ` ` `15.52 ` ` ` `1.68 ` ` 13.94 ` 11.29 ` 19.68 `
` `Nb ` ` ` `12.66 ` ` ` `9.92 ` ` ` `17.65 ` ` ` `1.59 ` ` 13.45 ` `9.92 ` 27.64 `
` `Ra ` ` ` ` 7.94 ` ` ` `5.75 ` ` ` `13.38 ` ` ` `3.98 ` ` `8.40 ` `5.75 ` 15.78 `
` `Rb ` ` ` ` 7.81 ` ` ` `6.03 ` ` ` `11.63 ` ` ` `3.92 ` ` `7.65 ` `5.66 ` 11.63 `
` `T ` ` ` ` 10.17 ` ` ` `8.20 ` ` ` `13.51 ` ` ` `5.10 ` ` 11.27 ` `8.20 ` 37.89 `
` `V ` ` ` ` 10.02 ` ` ` `7.58 ` ` ` `12.94 ` ` ` `5.03 ` ` 10.12 ` `7.58 ` 17.89 `
` `Y ` ` ` ` 10.81 ` ` ` `7.94 ` ` ` `20.28 ` ` ` `5.43 ` ` 10.98 ` `7.94 ` 22.91 `

` ` ` `Z ` 6.90 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `5.19 `8.13 ` 24.21 ` `Last 6 exact: `9.92, 6.90,
` ` ` `Ab `8.68 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `3.97 `10.37 ` 21.87 ` `Last 6 exact: `8.67, 8.68,
` ` ` `Rb `6.44 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `5.66 `7.65 ` 11.63 ` `Last 6 exact: `8.59, 6.44,
` ` ` `F ` 9.96 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `8.39 `11.03 ` 23.51 ` `Last 6 exact: `11.73, 9.96,
` ` ` `Y ` 11.40 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `7.94 `10.98 ` 22.91 ` `Last 6 exact: `10.35, 11.40,
Latest: Ab `8.47 ` Best,Mean,Worst (this PLL): `3.97 `10.37 ` 21.87 ` `Last 6 exact: `9.51, 8.47,



The above is 2-look badmephisto style except that sometimes I notice an Ab and solve it that way instead of Aa + H, hence the big spread on that PLL type. Next step is to learn F, T, V and Y.

I'm thinking about modifying my PLL practice program so that it keeps throwing my slower solves at me somewhat more often.

Around mid March, I expect to built a new pair of main cubes. They will still be Zhanchi 55mm, but will have notches cut out of the corners so my short fat fingers can do slice moves more easily.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Jan 18 to Feb 18

*4219.5/4219.5*

For today

Times


Spoiler



13.43, 11.36, 14.76, 15.77, 13.78, 15.44, 14.99, 12.72, 13.27, 13.72, 13.98, 14.15, 14.38, 12.93, 11.42, 11.96, 12.93, 14.76, 11.96, 15.30, 14.40, 12.39, 12.34, 14.25, 12.70, 12.59, 14.60, 14.77, 13.40, 14.60, 12.65, 15.47, 13.00, 16.47, 14.04, 13.09, 13.56, 12.38, 10.79, 16.53, 15.50, 12.80, 14.24, 15.38, 12.84, 16.01, 16.00, 14.35, 12.70, 15.33, 14.51, 13.64, 14.90, 15.81, 12.42, 12.87, 15.76, 12.25, 13.82, 15.24, 14.44, 12.53, 14.23, 11.84, 12.28, 13.43, 16.00, 16.08, 15.02, 14.84, 13.71, 9.79, 12.61, 11.73, 10.60, 13.51, 12.66, 13.40, 12.35, 15.23, 13.85, 13.98, 15.10, 11.50, 15.55, 14.75, 12.68, 14.45, 13.00, 13.69, 15.06, 13.67, 13.38, 13.34, 12.12, 14.65, 12.23, 16.90, 11.37, 12.82, 14.45, 18.41, 14.96, 13.88, 13.42, 15.79, 14.62, 16.62, 14.19, 13.90, 13.61, 13.99, 14.60, 16.92, 15.02, 16.12, 14.41, 13.90, 15.10, 12.59, 13.48, 14.08, 13.49, 14.52, 15.39, 14.27, 12.08, 12.77, 16.21, 17.35, 11.38, 14.98, 14.49, 12.47, 12.66, 13.77, 13.03, 15.67, 13.62, 15.17, 14.67, 13.68, 11.44, 14.69, 14.08, 16.72, 14.02, 12.12, 14.13, 12.07, 16.41, 14.12, 11.17, 14.42, 13.75, 13.66, 14.32, 13.60, 13.67, 12.87, 14.25, 13.67, 15.72, 14.69, 12.99, 11.23, 14.70, 14.42, 13.79, 13.46, 14.16, 16.08, 14.74, 12.39, 12.37, 12.36, 12.62, 13.10, 12.56, 15.01, 16.41, 14.92, 10.94, 13.50, 14.17, 14.55, 11.99, 15.86, 15.22, 15.19, 13.91, 13.85, 14.41, 13.32, 14.79, 13.16, 12.67, 14.29, 12.58, 11.86, 12.98, 14.74, 12.20, 12.29, 13.18, 13.85



Stats


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 206/206
best time: 9.79
worst time: 18.41

current avg5: 13.11 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 11.65 (σ = 1.01)

current avg12: 13.19 (σ = 0.85)
best avg12: 12.84 (σ = 1.08)

current avg100: 13.92 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 13.75 (σ = 1.20)



Finished the marathon in exactly one month.

The half solve was 5.42

I'll post the full stats later.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 18, 2013)

3977 timed solves. 242 untimed solves (did way more than this but cbs counting) also lost a couple hundred timed solves that aren't included.

Times:


Spoiler



13.20, 13.28, 13.81, 13.90, 15.90,13.52, 13.51, 13.02, 13.08, 13.83,15.07, 13.29, 13.24, 13.42, 10.97,13.60, 15.02, 12.71, 13.73, 12.34,13.22, 16.47, 14.61, 14.73, 13.00,12.41, 14.40, 12.79, 14.16, 11.62,12.58, 12.65, 13.56, 14.94, 13.56,14.22, 15.13, 11.90, 13.23, 11.88,13.23, 12.68, 15.22, 12.50, 15.92,14.12, 13.26, 12.30, 11.70, 13.95,12.38, 11.60, 13.63, 15.22, 12.76,14.62, 14.03, 12.34, 15.26, 15.32,13.82, 11.70, 14.59, 11.91, 14.37,10.31, 11.65, 12.48, 15.14, 14.33,12.09, 12.77, 14.97, 13.45, 11.76,14.58, 10.39, 13.59, 11.64, 13.60,16.54, 12.10, 14.00, 11.92, 12.26,13.48, 12.86, 12.34, 15.03, 13.82,16.38, 15.13, 13.55, 12.28, 14.33,14.84, 14.34, 11.14, 13.70, 13.25,10.97, 14.03, 14.67, 15.64, 11.49,12.53, 13.77, 17.80, 12.89, 16.01,13.38, 13.50, 13.40, 13.83, 16.12,14.81, 12.04, 13.19, 14.93, 11.39,15.89, 14.31, 13.25, 11.94, 12.64,13.89, 15.61, 13.66, 16.17, 13.49,12.89, 11.25, 13.74, 14.79, 14.83,16.73, 10.77, 15.77, 14.36, 13.23,15.08, 14.44, 11.28, 11.47, 16.71,14.19, 12.56, 13.50, 16.92, 17.32,12.59, 12.13, 18.45, 15.77, 12.53,17.43, 14.28, 14.15, 13.47, 14.58,11.11, 14.49, 15.26, 13.70, 12.53,13.67, 14.30, 13.81, 14.44, 14.73,15.21, 14.28, 15.03, 17.67, 17.13,13.44, 12.92, 14.51, 11.12, 15.65,13.98, 14.21, 12.80, 14.40, 15.83,11.94, 14.65, 12.69, 13.54, 13.80,14.48, 16.79, 14.62, 13.37, 16.08,14.31, 13.42, 13.95, 12.73, 13.04,13.22, 13.76, 16.38, 13.61, 14.91,16.59, 15.19, 11.05, 13.23, 13.31, 15.82, 14.33, 13.50, 12.75, 15.21,15.23, 13.40, 12.77, 13.90, 14.94,14.60, 13.82, 14.55, 15.58, 16.67,15.19, 15.46, 14.74, 12.74, 13.18,12.96, 13.04, 16.67, 12.66, 15.15,14.19, 13.26, 13.58, 12.57, 15.49,16.18, 12.38, 14.43, 14.30, 12.56,14.12, 15.09, 16.60, 13.75, 15.03,12.42, 13.80, 14.78, 14.71, 17.38,10.99, 10.88, 14.85, 11.11, 14.72,13.05, 16.29, 10.56, 12.15, 15.30,12.62, 13.46, 14.11, 15.06, 11.65,12.25, 12.63, 13.54, 11.98, 13.44,13.24, 11.76, 13.06, 14.06, 14.49,13.26, 15.35, 14.20, 15.82, 13.12,16.93, 15.38, 13.85, 11.13, 11.35,14.46, 13.96, 12.50, 16.32, 13.14,15.97, 14.63, 13.57, 15.00, 14.18,14.65, 13.04, 11.61, 13.54, 11.16,13.00, 14.99, 12.98, 14.08, 15.86,13.49, 13.99, 16.61, 12.46, 13.77,14.09, 12.55, 12.71, 11.96, 12.17,13.52, 14.99, 11.27, 14.81, 16.06,14.65, 15.81, 13.40, 14.00, 14.97,12.80, 9.82, 12.77, 14.38, 10.96,14.74, 16.91, 13.75, 12.01, 12.13,11.54, 14.21, 14.05, 13.47, 14.40,15.81, 12.68, 13.98, 11.80, 14.25,14.63, 14.98, 11.98, 10.96, 12.64,14.54, 13.63, 12.99, 14.14, 13.52,13.16, 15.89, 15.33, 14.12, 14.42,12.76, 15.51, 14.42, 12.70, 14.89,15.72, 13.64, 16.95, 14.19, 17.18,15.71, 16.43, 13.98, 14.27, 15.34,10.32, 14.86, 16.04, 14.80, 14.00,13.63, 12.47, 13.95, 14.71, 11.51,13.53, 15.74, 13.53, 12.71, 14.37,14.42, 15.51, 16.46, 13.21, 15.37,13.88, 13.45, 17.71, 13.92, 14.59,14.48, 11.79, 13.08, 14.93, 15.14,12.69, 14.41, 13.33, 15.16, 14.47,13.47, 12.68, 13.65, 14.73, 14.25,14.78, 11.46, 12.78, 14.92, 13.64,15.94, 13.65, 13.84, 14.52, 14.02,14.63, 14.34, 14.83, 16.71, 14.32,14.33, 17.72, 15.12, 12.62, 14.05, 12.74, 15.10, 19.34[pop], 15.12, 15.74, 15.74, 17.10, 13.97, 12.94, 14.23, 16.51, 15.94, 16.51, 13.35, 12.96, 13.44, 11.56, 15.63, 14.61, 20.23, 12.91, 12.84, 14.16, 15.92, 14.25, 13.35, 13.15, 12.15, 13.26, 12.63, 17.11, 14.48, 13.44, 14.89, 12.90, 13.04, 14.19, 11.39, 16.06, 12.76, 17.35, 12.46, 18.34, 13.58, 16.46, 11.56, 11.99, 14.99, 14.14, 13.24, 14.16, 15.05, 15.34, 17.88, 16.86, 12.98, 18.36, 13.69, 12.69, 17.54, 12.94, 17.78, 12.95, 14.79, 15.34, 18.71, 17.94, 10.84, 13.68, 13.36, 11.72, 16.60, 18.04, 16.68, 16.71, 13.55, 13.86, 13.55, 17.66, 11.81, 14.97, 12.75, 14.75, 16.04, 13.76, 12.23, 14.53, 17.84, 17.93, 13.11, 14.28, 16.99, 13.79, 12.97, 18.42, 13.36, 14.47, 15.47, 13.51, 17.33, 14.68, 12.18, 14.49, 14.90, 14.23, 12.27, 13.62, 12.14, 17.75, 14.27, 15.66, 12.67, 15.72, 15.14, 17.63, 14.00, 13.44, 11.63, 14.97, 15.78, 16.66, 11.29, 13.28, 13.21, 15.58, 17.66, 14.58, 13.33, 11.58, 13.61, 12.84, 16.82, 12.32, 9.52, 17.29, 13.28, 16.89, 14.17, 12.76, 12.26, 16.49, 11.12, 15.65, 13.66, 15.88, 13.26, 14.22, 18.50, 14.02, 13.77, 11.84, 15.78, 12.93, 16.25, 16.52, 13.89, 16.91, 13.99, 13.54, 15.94, 14.88, 16.27, 15.24, 16.13, 11.44, 12.62, 14.83, 14.42, 15.23, 15.33, 17.02, 17.47, 12.51, 14.19, 15.56, 15.13, 12.16, 13.84, 13.98, 13.98, 16.37, 13.88, 12.96, 14.04, 15.57, 15.67, 14.24, 12.97, 16.61, 12.68, 13.59, 14.44, 16.37, 12.52, 14.47, 10.61, 12.30, 12.34, 15.07, 13.91, 14.74, 14.83, 13.01, 12.44, 19.38, 16.59, 20.42, 13.94, 14.24, 12.94, 14.19, 18.08, 13.23, 13.44, 13.24, 15.61, 13.13, 14.04, 12.72, 13.60, 13.67, 13.45, 16.02, 16.01, 16.18, 16.28, 14.90, 13.01, 15.48, 16.05, 15.13, 17.15, 12.53, 15.87, 11.91, 12.49, 14.27, 15.48, 11.63, 14.69, 13.07, 12.91, 13.48, 13.90, 15.41, 14.26, 14.34, 15.70, 12.33, 13.23, 22.95, 13.71, 13.32, 16.93, 15.19, 13.44, 14.00, 14.24, 15.14, 14.03, 14.02, 15.10, 14.18, 12.49, 11.91, 15.98, 12.57, 15.40, 13.80, 14.04, 26.74, 14.83, 14.30, 14.64, 13.76, 13.68, 12.29, 14.63, 12.85, 13.84, 15.26, 17.27, 15.64, 14.00, 14.72, 16.54, 19.24, 17.57, 14.82, 13.61, 12.10, 12.90, 14.04, 19.35, 11.99, 11.30, 14.85, 16.14, 15.45, 15.54, 13.85, 14.25, 15.98, 15.34, 14.06, 18.61, 15.30, 11.92, 18.70, 17.60, 16.24, 13.90, 14.99, 13.07, 16.03, 17.19, 13.12, 19.06, 11.83, 17.16, 14.35, 16.70, 15.53, 16.52, 15.82, 14.14, 14.85, 16.32, 16.22, 18.11, 14.02, 15.34, 15.84, 14.11, 14.05, 11.56, 14.07, 13.65, 15.10, 13.61, 17.05, 12.65, 11.88, 14.64, 17.38, 14.27, 12.53, 14.46, 18.70, 14.63, 13.83, 13.44, 13.57, 14.00, 11.68, 13.21, 17.08, 20.31, 16.72, 16.47, 15.55, 13.44, 14.85, 10.30, 19.69, 12.87, 15.82, 15.60, 14.27, 15.79, 12.22, 20.48, 14.32, 14.61, 14.78, 13.40, 20.94, 20.15, 15.10, 15.92, 15.52, 13.61, 12.08, 15.41, 16.46, 15.86, 13.11, 11.71, 15.03, 16.18, 15.96, 12.64, 14.89, 20.69, 15.97, 15.13, 12.98, 12.10, 16.89, 15.80, 18.28, 16.26, 19.22, 12.60, 12.09, 13.37, 12.93, 13.02, 16.85, 15.32, 14.94, 15.95, 12.72, 14.46, 15.89, 16.45, 14.68, 13.78, 14.81, 14.83, 16.24, 16.30, 12.53, 16.45, 17.26, 15.65, 14.47, 13.79, 16.86, 14.10, 13.84, 12.09, 11.41, 12.62, 14.58, 19.86, 13.36, 13.83, 12.86, 11.91, 13.20, 15.22, 15.15, 12.55, 15.11, 15.69, 15.15, 12.48, 11.02, 14.73, 13.59, 16.38, 16.87, 13.02, 13.95, 15.32, 16.75, 16.07, 15.80, 12.45, 20.07, 14.80, 12.74, 12.97, 20.45, 13.87, 16.88, 14.85, 16.46, 15.76, 15.93, 14.62, 14.71, 15.35, 16.33, 10.80, 14.62, 13.56, 15.38, 16.40, 13.17, 13.88, 15.77, 21.70, 15.45, 16.54, 14.23, 14.69, 13.14, 13.78, 16.05, 14.45, 14.69, 14.36, 18.63, 13.59, 14.88, 14.54, 14.84, 17.23, 14.33, 13.44, 12.99, 13.03, 18.20, 15.50, 14.27, 12.99, 13.62, 12.54, 15.22, 13.23, 14.78, 15.13, 15.10, 15.10, 17.12, 14.55, 15.71, 16.13, 12.54, 13.67, 16.50, 15.97, 14.77, 11.74, 13.18, 15.44, 15.14, 14.18, 18.68, 16.05, 15.02, 14.96, 12.69, 17.23, 14.95, 14.77, 15.26, 17.72, 12.55, 14.00, 15.48, 13.33, 15.56, 17.24, 14.96, 13.49, 19.53, 15.72, 16.27, 16.81, 15.10, 14.16, 16.35, 15.55, 13.39, 14.65, 15.61, 18.30, 15.44, 16.44, 12.74, 13.71, 14.75, 14.77, 13.93, 13.13, 15.60, 16.03, 9.86, 12.50, 15.66, 15.52, 13.31, 11.19, 21.55, 13.62, 13.40, 13.48, 11.48, 14.34, 15.21, 12.71, 12.28, 15.61, 12.95, 13.05, 14.99, 14.17, 14.43, 13.90, 15.29, 16.56, 11.93, 15.32, 17.57, 14.99, 14.23, 13.76, 13.34, 18.51, 14.78, 14.21, 16.21, 15.10, 16.04, 13.52, 14.67, 16.01, 13.16, 13.16, 13.99, 11.24, 15.48, 13.25, 15.54, 14.68, 13.37, 10.89, 13.73, 13.16, 15.04, 12.58, 13.33, 12.97, 11.93, 12.61, 14.01, 13.35, 11.53, 13.10, 15.67, 12.24, 17.33, 17.10, 12.24, 11.75, 12.82, 15.29, 14.02, 15.19, 12.75, 15.25, 12.40, 9.81, 14.05, 16.88, 12.95, 15.74, 11.38, 17.73, 12.74, 14.48, 15.44, 12.45, 13.20, 19.22, 16.36, 13.58, 13.66, 12.57, 18.00, 15.65, 12.38, 15.21, 14.10, 15.20, 12.42, 14.67, 12.97, 12.98, 16.03, 11.37, 13.85, 14.79, 21.10, 12.38, 12.06, 13.87, 14.37, 14.72, 16.36, 16.66, 13.94, 13.47, 16.78, 15.92, 15.57, 15.94, 14.00, 15.55, 16.01, 13.78, 15.57, 13.72, 19.68, 16.28, 12.40, 15.33, 15.13, 13.33, 14.04, 17.60, 15.02, 15.05, 14.43, 13.80, 13.30, 13.99, 11.96, 16.77, 15.17, 14.94, 14.45, 12.86, 14.51, 13.86, 16.07, 17.02, 15.02, 14.51, 13.26, 10.64, 15.45, 13.87, 12.32, 15.77, 14.08, 12.75, 16.04, 12.48, 13.30, 12.50, 14.93, 14.64, 13.92, 15.66, 18.39, 15.77, 13.01, 14.33, 15.93, 14.44, 13.28, 17.22, 14.69, 13.27, 10.73, 14.01, 11.97, 14.26, 11.60, 16.45, 14.20, 15.98, 14.02, 12.38, 12.92, 14.00, 13.13, 18.08, 14.20, 14.14, 14.59, 17.47, 14.28, 16.53, 12.15, 12.33, 17.72, 14.45, 16.36, 14.27, 15.89, 12.18, 12.43, 13.00, 16.39, 11.64, 12.17, 15.69, 13.32, 13.33, 16.42, 16.87, 14.53, 13.85, 13.31, 9.92, 14.48, 11.51, 15.66, 14.92, 13.56, 13.17, 15.03, 15.44, 12.94, 11.04, 15.73, 15.08, 12.24, 11.03, 14.77, 13.71, 14.98, 16.85, 13.57, 11.73, 13.74, 15.79, 14.41, 15.44, 16.51, 13.86, 15.94, 14.70, 14.33, 13.01, 12.37, 13.30, 16.07, 15.26, 13.35, 15.38, 11.85, 13.39, 12.24, 15.42, 15.31, 12.37, 13.87, 12.81, 12.83, 14.97, 13.55, 16.37, 13.51, 15.34, 13.80, 13.54, 13.86, 12.96, 15.70, 9.75, 10.27, 10.79, 13.46, 14.23, 14.35, 13.96, 13.32, 13.20, 12.48, 15.01, 14.57, 14.51, 13.47, 13.83, 12.45, 12.24, 14.84, 14.73, 12.70, 13.06, 14.20, 17.10, 16.65, 13.75, 13.98, 13.42, 17.56, 16.25, 14.75, 15.80, 13.60, 14.40, 11.94, 13.79, 12.21, 16.29, 15.45, 14.96, 16.44, 13.47, 15.08, 13.40, 16.49, 12.33, 15.00, 14.48, 16.38, 11.97, 15.10, 14.36, 14.88, 14.85, 15.49, 15.02, 14.21, 15.71, 14.92, 12.09, 12.11, 13.53, 17.09, 14.98, 14.86, 18.63, 15.00, 14.40, 12.61, 12.39, 15.42, 14.56, 14.76, 16.52, 16.24, 13.93, 13.90, 12.17, 14.60, 11.93, 13.30, 14.56, 15.98, 15.09, 15.65, 12.58, 13.39, 15.44, 14.42, 17.57, 14.59, 13.46, 15.33, 14.49, 15.62, 13.81, 13.77, 15.06, 15.91, 14.26, 15.36, 13.47, 14.31, 14.33, 14.33, 14.58, 16.57, 15.50, 16.18, 15.76, 15.03, 12.10, 16.65, 14.96, 13.24, 12.69, 13.58, 15.01, 14.82, 14.61, 13.34, 15.11, 13.87, 13.65, 13.12, 15.20, 17.10, 14.63, 14.90, 14.72, 14.13, 13.36, 15.46, 12.67, 13.96, 14.89, 16.21, 13.15, 14.11, 14.04, 12.69, 12.96, 16.40, 14.44, 16.21, 14.45, 16.54, 14.09, 13.34, 16.44, 14.93, 16.64, 15.37, 16.52, 10.45, 14.33, 15.17, 12.19, 15.63, 12.08, 16.59, 14.82, 14.99, 15.07, 12.00, 15.97, 14.37, 13.23, 14.16, 13.62, 13.11, 13.74, 15.84, 16.24, 14.01, 12.82, 13.72, 18.16, 14.91, 14.79, 14.09, 15.93, 13.16, 13.16, 13.76, 14.70, 14.94, 13.64, 14.32, 12.38, 13.93, 14.29, 18.51, 14.63, 17.30, 13.24, 15.79, 15.31, 14.52, 15.03, 13.96, 16.56, 14.02, 11.53, 13.62, 14.14, 13.03, 14.51, 13.52, 14.33, 13.40, 13.53, 17.23, 15.10, 13.61, 11.63, 14.08, 14.96, 14.22, 13.50, 16.61, 14.56, 12.75, 12.61, 12.58, 13.30, 12.02, 14.30, 13.06, 14.96, 14.75, 16.55, 16.63, 12.50, 15.66, 15.72, 15.56, 15.38, 16.66, 14.15, 11.71, 12.78, 18.34, 14.47, 13.13, 14.47, 12.58, 16.78, 18.41, 13.75, 18.11, 15.44, 16.83, 16.44, 16.34, 15.75, 15.80, 14.56, 15.83, 13.71, 12.84, 15.25, 15.30, 14.05, 12.41, 14.25, 12.93, 13.28, 16.31, 14.53, 11.66, 13.78, 16.22, 13.50, 12.56, 13.83, 17.68, 14.63, 13.77, 14.94, 14.78, 16.71, 12.90, 15.55, 15.21, 15.77, 15.72, 14.24, 14.44, 13.35, 13.40, 15.85, 14.64, 13.77, 15.35, 12.88, 16.55, 15.16, 14.59, 16.28, 15.21, 13.46, 16.27, 12.90, 13.88, 13.99, 13.99, 15.20, 15.63, 12.72, 15.90, 12.26, 14.37, 12.91, 22.40, 14.92, 17.54, 13.70, 14.96, 15.90, 15.26, 16.02, 13.20, 16.00, 13.39, 17.52, 14.75, 14.40, 13.02, 17.55, 12.44, 13.15, 15.46, 14.99, 12.72, 14.07, 15.60, 13.96, 14.01, 15.04, 12.03, 14.40, 17.51, 13.20, 12.34, 15.47, 14.72, 16.48, 13.13, 15.02, 13.96, 14.35, 15.06, 14.28, 17.24, 13.91, 14.84, 16.38, 11.58, 14.57, 14.89, 12.25, 17.72, 14.42, 14.44, 15.50, 14.23, 13.74, 14.20, 19.22[pop], 14.04, 14.83, 13.68, 12.90, 13.64, 13.68, 13.08, 14.65, 13.82, 12.03, 13.49, 14.47, 15.48, 13.90, 12.72, 11.30, 12.58, 14.38, 13.64, 18.89, 13.12, 14.18, 12.68, 14.65, 12.61, 15.03, 11.94, 11.94, 13.13, 15.16, 13.04, 13.52, 15.44, 12.94, 12.57, 15.20, 17.19, 14.16, 15.83, 13.75, 16.98, 13.73, 11.47, 14.55, 13.99, 18.38, 13.66, 14.89, 16.13, 14.28, 15.62, 10.53, 14.73, 15.23, 13.95, 14.57, 15.83, 13.87, 15.23, 14.02, 14.16, 14.12, 14.77, 11.57, 12.81, 20.48, 14.71, 14.53, 15.70, 15.83, 14.08, 14.13, 13.84, 15.88, 15.89, 12.91, 14.70, 13.30, 14.41, 16.27, 13.38, 16.26, 14.09, 12.80, 14.95, 15.63, 14.88, 14.81, 17.50, 15.58, 12.17, 14.88, 13.89, 15.99, 13.85, 12.99, 12.45, 11.93, 14.50, 13.79, 13.18, 14.98, 13.58, 13.54, 14.49, 15.64, 14.83, 13.62, 12.78, 14.83, 14.70, 12.46, 18.23, 13.30, 15.13, 14.95, 12.88, 14.45, 17.48, 13.41, 14.28, 12.64, 14.69, 13.67, 12.64, 12.09, 13.33, 14.99, 12.89, 15.01, 14.09, 13.85, 13.66, 12.45, 14.56, 13.04, 16.08, 14.49, 14.37, 12.69, 14.25, 14.44, 14.48, 13.20, 13.24, 14.99, 14.49, 13.24, 11.93, 14.86, 14.82, 14.40, 16.00, 13.85, 14.03, 12.50, 13.95, 14.33, 11.98, 14.56, 14.10, 12.66, 18.88, 11.41, 14.40, 15.30, 14.44, 12.72, 11.47, 12.85, 13.48, 14.14, 13.69, 13.24, 15.07, 14.17, 13.13, 13.02, 15.13, 13.47, 15.48, 18.42, 14.87, 12.40, 13.99, 15.27, 12.63, 11.30, 14.72, 16.28, 14.53, 14.80, 13.07, 10.36, 15.12, 12.85, 12.69, 13.25, 14.79, 14.89, 13.93, 13.43, 13.43, 14.95, 16.55, 12.10, 14.76, 11.67, 15.46, 15.13, 14.94, 14.70, 15.84, 14.78, 15.06, 14.77, 13.83, 15.50, 14.07, 15.10, 13.73, 14.14, 14.60, 15.57, 13.99, 14.25, 15.00, 13.14, 14.56, 16.55, 15.52, 14.02, 11.09, 13.41, 13.50, 15.51, 16.21, 14.45, 13.96, 13.17, 14.42, 12.38, 15.26, 16.93, 14.97, 14.79, 13.14, 14.69, 18.35, 13.20, 11.87, 16.14, 13.60, 13.21, 13.37, 13.87, 15.98, 14.87, 13.91, 18.91, 14.65, 15.31, 13.91, 15.18, 15.50, 14.01, 14.63, 13.31, 13.73, 15.20, 13.77, 17.93, 13.82, 11.65, 14.46, 14.53, 12.98, 14.01, 15.03, 14.04, 12.25, 12.83, 16.95, 13.88, 12.97, 19.32, 14.61, 10.43, 13.82, 13.55, 15.89, 14.97, 12.60, 14.20, 14.47, 14.06, 12.60, 14.32, 11.29, 12.98, 14.06, 16.32, 13.48, 12.49, 16.89, 13.25, 13.86, 11.66, 16.01, 11.18, 13.75, 11.94, 16.63, 13.06, 14.62, 16.27, 13.41, 16.39, 13.27, 13.45, 14.39, 10.66, 13.62, 14.81, 15.17, 13.54, 14.76, 13.99, 15.38, 11.93, 15.56, 11.99, 15.52, 12.52, 17.65, 15.12, 14.07, 12.91, 11.36, 13.68, 11.24, 14.55, 13.46, 12.54, 14.45, 12.74, 13.86, 15.04, 11.41, 12.33, 13.58, 13.55, 12.05, 14.07, 13.42, 12.54, 14.03, 13.93, 13.68, 17.29, 14.86, 15.17, 16.46, 13.04, 13.62, 14.55, 14.73, 12.84, 12.61, 15.89, 13.77, 17.46, 13.61, 15.82, 14.96, 14.11, 13.70, 16.09, 12.87, 16.19, 12.98, 13.87, 16.12, 14.54, 15.21, 13.69, 14.38, 12.49, 14.99, 14.14, 13.02, 12.44, 14.41, 17.93, 15.53, 14.83, 13.55, 15.26, 13.43, 15.42, 14.34, 14.59, 14.97, 17.24, 13.33, 15.22, 13.96, 14.77, 15.89, 13.88, 11.14, 12.81, 15.67, 14.02, 14.08, 15.87, 19.91, 14.54, 11.03, 15.77, 13.91, 15.47, 14.26, 16.51, 13.80, 11.40, 17.04, 13.22, 15.11, 14.69, 12.81, 18.07, 14.51, 12.67, 16.03, 14.26, 15.07, 13.92, 14.21, 12.24, 13.30, 14.86, 15.48, 16.09, 13.77, 17.69, 14.07, 13.10, 12.79, 16.76, 14.27, 13.96, 19.05, 12.68, 15.70, 15.63, 16.35, 12.42, 13.55, 13.57, 17.24, 16.59, 15.25, 14.72, 14.59, 16.20, 14.75, 15.58, 14.42, 15.71, 13.36, 13.56, 14.90, 14.55, 13.84, 17.21, 14.06, 13.69, 11.05, 12.13, 14.52, 13.06, 12.06, 13.67, 14.86, 13.16, 13.94, 16.00, 13.75, 12.13, 13.72, 13.80, 13.35, 14.49, 13.05, 13.36, 11.53, 14.26, 12.67, 14.81, 16.17, 13.48, 12.91, 13.40, 15.50, 10.88, 14.36, 13.47, 14.86, 13.68, 13.39, 12.80, 15.16, 11.06, 12.82, 13.11, 15.08, 13.06, 15.65, 13.61, 14.38, 12.83, 13.65, 13.98, 15.00, 16.87, 13.72, 13.63, 13.30, 18.29, 11.93, 14.83, 16.40, 14.65, 14.01, 13.90, 13.17, 14.62, 18.60, 14.97, 13.66, 15.23, 14.56, 14.26, 14.47, 13.09, 14.58, 16.02, 13.96, 12.26, 16.02, 14.26, 14.52, 14.01, 12.58, 13.76, 14.36, 15.80, 12.73, 13.09, 13.75, 16.26, 14.71, 14.42, 16.22, 15.36, 15.93, 14.94, 14.44, 13.99, 14.85, 14.74, 14.85, 14.96, 15.41, 15.51, 12.33, 15.73, 16.36, 14.69, 15.43, 13.40, 12.71, 16.09, 13.07, 15.93, 15.22, 15.16, 13.13, 14.23, 15.90, 16.45, 14.56, 14.98, 14.40, 14.38, 15.19, 16.68, 12.45, 14.42, 13.60, 14.87, 13.80, 14.99, 14.17, 15.80, 17.40, 17.00, 12.59, 14.67, 12.91, 13.72, 17.36, 12.18, 12.80, 15.59, 14.07, 15.57, 13.16, 12.37, 13.85, 14.14, 12.13, 14.10, 15.98, 17.14, 15.95, 14.76, 13.47, 13.08, 11.60, 16.15, 15.08, 12.38, 14.53, 14.02, 16.63, 13.79, 13.25, 16.30, 12.74, 13.38, 13.50, 16.01, 12.32, 15.28, 14.41, 12.77, 14.96, 17.73, 15.00, 13.97, 12.12, 14.71, 15.18, 14.98, 15.48, 15.65, 13.57, 12.60, 14.14, 11.70, 16.31, 12.46, 11.63, 15.12, 12.20, 14.40, 15.87, 15.07, 13.01, 14.24, 14.99, 13.48, 14.61, 16.12, 13.03, 14.51, 16.76, 16.32, 13.41, 16.75, 12.67, 13.52, 13.64, 15.89, 14.68, 14.43, 14.68, 13.02, 13.22, 15.14, 12.90, 14.20, 15.84, 13.88, 14.07, 13.64, 15.26, 14.77, 14.47, 14.43, 13.08, 15.01, 13.39, 11.85, 14.31, 17.20, 13.57, 12.31, 14.89, 16.34, 12.12, 13.01, 15.18, 14.85, 12.40, 12.08, 16.82, 15.35, 16.30, 15.40, 10.25, 13.61, 12.84, 16.06, 15.06, 14.67, 13.86, 12.82, 13.01, 13.01, 14.82, 13.88, 12.98, 14.51, 15.89, 15.07, 18.78, 12.28, 13.71, 13.78, 13.30, 15.30, 15.62, 14.82, 15.95, 13.96, 13.18, 15.64, 14.65, 13.45, 14.68, 12.88, 18.77, 12.96, 12.57, 15.08, 12.71, 14.46, 14.71, 11.86, 11.28, 13.30, 14.73, 12.54, 13.27, 12.61, 14.47, 16.43, 12.57, 14.15, 14.33, 14.28, 14.73, 17.12, 12.26, 15.95, 13.86, 14.17, 15.04, 11.20, 11.69, 12.94, 15.30, 14.76, 12.03, 19.48, 14.08, 14.23, 12.32, 14.10, 16.87, 12.91, 15.18, 13.82, 14.34, 13.90, 13.67, 16.62, 19.86, 14.53, 14.73, 16.47, 13.37, 12.11, 13.04, 12.34, 14.78, 17.52, 14.11, 15.99, 12.52, 15.85, 14.56, 14.74, 16.65, 16.29, 16.16, 11.50, 21.85, 12.46, 13.39, 15.66, 18.29, 15.94, 14.44, 15.16, 14.97, 16.65, 13.90, 14.89, 16.67, 17.05, 12.36, 14.14, 14.73, 11.83, 14.68, 14.90, 15.27, 14.68, 17.91, 11.18, 13.42, 13.74, 13.54, 11.89, 11.82, 16.36, 13.25, 16.08, 13.64, 15.95, 14.70, 16.18, 13.89, 15.29, 14.76, 15.04, 14.76, 17.56, 13.09, 16.44, 13.35, 10.94, 17.29, 17.31, 15.62, 17.38, 16.65, 14.91, 15.31, 12.17, 17.48, 15.15, 15.09, 14.41, 13.43, 13.61, 19.41, 15.19, 14.56, 14.03, 13.50, 17.83, 14.67, 14.48, 13.96, 13.46, 15.70, 15.34, 16.97, 14.50, 13.00, 13.38, 16.29, 17.09, 13.29, 13.07, 19.25, 10.04, 15.00, 13.56, 13.93, 11.38, 14.42, 13.97, 14.71, 14.29, 14.99, 13.82, 16.97, 16.08, 15.15, 16.00, 12.30, 14.68, 18.89, 14.40, 15.20, 15.82, 15.54, 12.31, 15.58, 15.56, 16.99, 14.77, 14.68, 14.33, 14.82, 14.43, 13.61, 16.06, 12.52, 13.85, 15.60, 13.94, 17.22, 14.69, 14.59, 14.31, 14.72, 17.28, 15.63, 12.55, 12.47, 15.80, 13.18, 14.08, 17.45, 17.71, 12.46, 15.95, 14.55, 12.88, 13.60, 15.78, 13.90, 11.46, 12.66, 15.32, 11.32, 12.85, 13.40, 13.51, 14.92, 16.35, 13.14, 15.16, 13.96, 12.92, 13.22, 14.77, 13.89, 16.31, 16.97, 13.14, 15.67, 13.68, 16.68, 13.87, 13.72, 17.95, 11.52, 16.68, 13.65, 12.92, 19.00, 15.19, 15.41, 14.24, 13.08, 13.97, 19.12, 13.34, 13.19, 12.65, 16.42, 14.49, 13.93, 13.05, 12.15, 14.19, 14.52, 16.23, 13.76, 13.59, 15.74, 12.36, 15.44, 16.24, 14.72, 14.80, 11.67, 15.55, 10.69, 13.13, 13.25, 15.69, 16.44, 12.33, 18.97, 13.35, 13.16, 13.63, 13.44, 12.65, 16.51, 14.96, 16.76, 16.29, 15.34, 13.19, 12.43, 14.32, 12.49, 11.99, 12.69, 13.02, 18.38, 14.65, 16.75, 13.37, 16.08, 14.57, 13.64, 13.56, 11.88, 12.99, 14.02, 13.48, 11.56, 13.99, 15.95, 14.88, 13.10, 15.22, 16.31, 13.76, 16.30, 18.79, 14.78, 15.09, 15.18, 13.72, 17.37, 16.64, 16.20, 21.40, 10.82, 13.22, 11.88, 15.72, 13.86, 16.38, 14.71, 14.10, 16.56, 14.14, 13.25, 15.60, 12.54, 15.04, 13.74, 14.70, 13.59, 16.85, 14.24, 13.77, 16.54, 13.75, 15.14, 14.08, 18.08, 14.40, 14.46, 12.55, 12.77, 15.27, 14.08, 14.36, 18.99, 15.26, 13.85, 13.04, 15.75, 12.95, 13.64, 15.72, 14.24, 14.80, 15.20, 16.98, 15.34, 14.17, 16.10, 12.55, 13.54, 15.26, 11.48, 15.12, 13.74, 16.35, 14.54, 15.20, 13.79, 16.97, 14.34, 13.75, 15.75, 13.90, 14.86, 14.81, 14.44, 13.78, 14.15, 16.03, 12.87, 15.20, 13.65, 15.69, 11.39, 15.48, 15.21, 14.09, 15.54, 14.81, 15.74, 13.45, 17.60, 11.66, 16.50, 14.78, 12.66, 13.52, 13.95, 11.32, 10.66, 16.42, 14.72, 14.86, 15.33, 12.68, 15.78, 13.65, 12.98, 15.89, 14.78, 13.35, 13.82, 15.35, 17.33, 12.54, 15.56, 16.84, 12.22, 12.42, 14.37, 14.75, 17.07, 16.88, 13.22, 12.03, 14.17, 16.23, 13.73, 15.87, 14.61, 14.40, 15.41, 16.39, 14.56, 16.09, 14.21, 13.72, 13.42, 12.80, 13.88, 13.39, 10.12, 12.87, 10.94, 12.65, 13.72, 15.76, 15.17, 13.21, 14.08, 16.68, 13.11, 14.58, 13.19, 16.40, 14.52, 15.67, 11.52, 14.87, 13.96, 14.76, 15.89, 13.24, 13.52, 17.06, 12.17, 12.82, 13.90, 15.09, 18.68, 14.98, 16.55, 16.87, 11.63, 14.68, 13.68, 12.01, 14.76, 13.07, 13.75, 15.45, 13.36, 14.34, 12.64, 13.46, 13.63, 13.68, 13.19, 14.68, 13.34, 13.29, 14.27, 13.93, 15.04, 16.74, 11.85, 14.49, 9.92, 13.16, 11.85, 16.93, 14.52, 15.06, 16.67, 15.51, 13.34, 16.56, 15.13, 13.57, 14.29, 12.68, 17.04, 14.03, 22.62, 11.28, 16.74, 12.75, 14.46, 15.75, 13.51, 15.63, 12.41, 15.38, 14.19, 15.50, 16.54, 16.49, 12.77, 11.92, 12.87, 26.16, 14.56, 11.20, 16.87, 14.83, 13.70, 17.66, 12.29, 14.42, 13.67, 13.31, 14.47, 14.08, 13.10, 12.88, 9.69, 13.92, 13.66, 12.88, 15.06, 13.33, 13.49, 10.84, 13.28, 13.87, 15.56, 13.94, 17.28, 14.33, 13.66, 12.12, 16.04, 13.44, 13.59, 14.51, 18.57, 15.93, 17.24, 12.36, 13.80, 13.32, 14.06, 13.08, 13.09, 12.17, 13.12, 12.76, 15.06, 13.77, 12.34, 15.35, 12.46, 12.10, 14.40, 15.76, 14.81, 14.66, 16.15, 18.48, 14.25, 12.76, 13.26, 13.30, 16.87, 13.69, 14.48, 13.22, 11.89, 17.44, 15.35, 14.08, 14.87, 12.75, 15.44, 15.49, 13.53, 15.74, 13.03, 12.61, 13.22, 14.67, 14.70, 11.10, 10.34, 14.16, 14.95, 15.04, 11.20, 13.89, 11.90, 14.02, 12.19, 15.83, 14.40, 11.25, 12.47, 13.30, 14.14, 14.22, 10.68, 14.58, 13.14, 14.89, 14.14, 14.22, 12.67, 13.59, 14.05, 13.11, 13.58, 13.11, 14.87, 12.68, 13.95, 14.87, 12.89, 15.52, 13.06, 15.33, 16.64, 13.85, 14.56, 14.12, 13.93, 11.61, 15.01, 11.67, 12.74, 15.06, 14.40, 15.56, 11.77, 12.50, 13.37, 12.80, 12.04, 14.45, 11.72, 13.04, 13.41, 14.54, 14.89, 12.53, 14.70, 16.17, 14.38, 16.68, 15.08, 15.47, 16.10, 14.28, 16.34, 14.76, 14.64, 11.88, 13.29, 15.79, 14.08, 13.28, 12.43, 17.40, 17.99, 12.84, 15.95, 14.83, 12.22, 12.03, 13.46, 14.15, 16.61, 14.46, 17.80, 15.34, 13.13, 13.05, 14.70, 13.90, 12.61, 14.47, 17.33, 14.20, 14.38, 13.54, 13.50, 14.75, 14.61, 15.53, 11.93, 14.80, 15.20, 14.21, 14.79, 13.74, 14.96, 14.69, 12.44, 15.72, 13.49, 14.11, 13.73, 11.35, 13.41, 14.36, 12.51, 15.62, 13.59, 19.68, 13.19, 11.11, 15.82, 13.68, 13.75, 12.36, 18.01, 15.06, 14.84, 14.32, 13.60, 12.02, 13.53, 10.87, 16.08, 14.44, 14.05, 13.08, 14.87, 14.00, 14.87, 14.54, 15.03, 13.28, 13.69, 12.34, 13.30, 13.12, 13.16, 14.12, 12.57, 13.26, 12.64, 15.46, 13.96, 12.65, 18.22, 14.37, 11.35, 12.26, 14.24, 13.65, 12.31, 14.47, 14.05, 14.16, 14.28, 17.06, 14.29, 11.39, 12.74, 14.74, 15.62, 12.51, 14.21, 14.36, 14.95, 14.34, 11.17, 13.65, 12.09, 14.64, 13.93, 15.27, 11.47, 14.72, 13.85, 14.91, 15.91, 15.90, 14.70, 14.07, 14.44, 13.19, 15.06, 11.83, 13.62, 14.88, 16.16, 12.63, 12.68, 16.59, 15.48, 12.76, 12.90, 13.08, 17.41, 14.72, 19.14, 14.00, 13.19, 11.14, 14.35, 11.11, 13.66, 14.12, 15.72, 15.43, 14.39, 14.97, 14.13, 16.02, 16.30, 13.96, 14.62, 16.26, 16.03, 15.63, 13.35, 15.27, 13.64, 13.60, 11.37, 12.86, 13.57, 16.70, 13.35, 13.18, 12.03, 11.84, 13.52, 14.15, 13.65, 14.18, 15.80, 13.17, 16.16, 15.77, 13.67, 14.17, 10.31, 12.15, 13.41, 14.85, 15.16, 14.84, 15.38, 13.19, 13.86, 16.92, 12.59, 16.00, 13.42, 14.06, 12.27, 12.29, 11.57, 13.52, 14.19, 14.77, 12.05, 11.87, 15.44, 14.34, 13.06, 12.26, 13.93, 12.94, 17.12, 12.00, 12.53, 14.86, 15.89, 15.16, 16.20, 15.53, 15.28, 13.13, 13.34, 14.47, 14.29, 15.78, 12.28, 15.83, 11.94, 20.01, 13.38, 13.45, 15.52, 13.21, 12.95, 12.80, 13.52, 11.75, 12.84, 13.35, 15.55, 11.10, 14.22, 10.33, 13.62, 11.91, 10.28, 12.36, 10.70, 15.80, 13.62, 15.56, 11.50, 13.82, 14.07, 11.81, 13.97, 14.52, 15.10, 15.11, 14.64, 14.81, 13.13, 16.84, 13.76, 14.06, 15.70, 14.23, 15.40, 14.89, 14.46, 13.62, 14.81, 14.82, 11.64, 12.21, 15.30, 13.58, 14.95, 13.11, 12.46, 13.60, 12.92, 14.46, 14.82, 13.70, 13.58, 14.50, 12.66, 13.88, 12.07, 14.32, 12.82, 12.90, 12.13, 15.43, 10.07, 13.17, 14.00, 12.01, 14.61, 11.89, 14.20, 14.25, 13.89, 14.81, 17.00, 11.51, 14.34, 11.95, 15.57, 9.97, 14.54, 16.56, 15.98, 14.68, 14.71, 14.50, 13.93, 11.98, 14.06, 14.20, 13.47, 12.36, 14.90, 13.13, 13.59, 9.74, 12.29, 11.87, 8.06, 13.56, 14.26, 13.21, 13.61, 12.63, 13.97, 12.86, 10.95, 14.04, 13.57, 15.02, 9.82, 10.90, 10.10, 11.38, 13.30, 14.11, 14.33, 13.48, 13.60, 14.75, 13.21, 14.81, 12.89, 14.79, 14.70, 11.02, 13.89, 13.81, 13.30, 15.91, 14.16, 15.08, 13.81, 14.04, 14.37, 12.73, 14.72, 13.84, 14.44, 11.12, 12.25, 14.21, 14.42, 14.10, 14.25, 14.65, 14.87, 12.54, 13.41, 15.33, 14.36, 13.67, 13.36, 13.32, 12.27, 12.96, 12.08, 13.07, 15.76, 14.43, 12.76, 14.36, 13.54, 13.23, 12.71, 14.82, 14.48, 14.72, 14.17, 13.30, 15.01, 13.14, 12.94, 12.97, 13.70, 14.00, 14.80, 13.34, 13.22, 15.70, 14.66, 12.37, 13.21, 15.32, 12.38, 13.44, 13.53, 14.96, 14.71, 13.00, 14.62, 12.28, 16.41, 13.15, 15.75, 12.84, 12.60, 13.76, 14.69, 11.80, 13.53, 15.71, 13.53, 12.10, 13.92, 12.54, 14.35, 16.05, 14.54, 15.81, 14.90, 15.13, 12.13, 18.69, 10.18, 15.93, 12.86, 11.05, 15.07, 14.98, 14.50, 14.54, 12.17, 11.44, 13.13, 13.21, 15.50, 14.74, 13.74, 15.48, 12.44, 13.03, 15.40, 14.08, 13.85, 11.92, 14.74, 14.86, 15.35, 13.86, 15.32, 13.24, 13.60, 14.15, 12.54, 13.69, 14.14, 12.34, 13.70, 13.84, 11.30, 12.88, 15.28, 13.47, 13.02, 13.02, 17.56, 16.41, 13.78, 14.53, 14.76, 12.87, 12.68, 15.74, 14.08, 15.95, 13.75, 14.74, 12.66, 15.40, 11.58, 12.56, 13.50, 11.64, 11.97, 16.59, 13.25, 12.27, 12.76, 12.41, 13.20, 12.42, 12.84, 13.42, 13.10, 11.51, 16.76, 13.35, 13.71, 14.92, 13.96, 17.05, 13.28, 10.78, 14.22, 14.53, 17.26, 14.52, 13.91, 11.83, 10.58, 16.46, 12.71, 12.29, 13.99, 16.34, 14.59, 14.96, 12.82, 13.10, 14.16, 13.28, 15.97, 14.19, 12.32, 13.11, 13.55, 13.25, 14.16, 12.79, 13.44, 13.16, 14.41, 14.79, 14.15, 13.74, 14.19, 13.95, 12.83, 10.25, 14.93, 14.00, 13.96, 13.42, 13.14, 14.69, 12.37, 14.55, 13.25, 16.21, 11.66, 12.19, 11.90, 12.13, 12.95, 15.49, 14.67, 11.85, 14.39, 13.57, 14.04, 11.72, 13.77, 15.11, 13.99, 13.38, 13.72, 14.12, 11.65, 14.67, 13.66, 12.89, 14.97, 15.32, 14.87, 15.95, 13.79, 12.51, 13.74, 14.12, 14.53, 15.99, 12.86, 13.02, 10.54, 13.86, 14.72, 13.59, 16.28, 14.31, 13.92, 13.47, 14.59, 13.59, 15.18, 14.60, 14.14, 14.67, 13.90, 13.10, 12.95, 12.82, 11.56, 12.13, 13.06, 16.64, 11.08, 15.10, 15.67, 14.84, 12.91, 9.41, 14.93, 14.98, 14.19, 15.44, 14.66, 14.72, 14.32, 11.00, 14.50, 14.62, 11.40, 14.65, 14.16, 13.37, 13.19, 12.92, 13.99, 12.94, 13.75, 13.71, 14.80, 14.48, 14.14, 15.44, 13.91, 12.96, 9.97, 10.93, 12.82, 14.13, 13.09, 13.42, 13.95, 14.57, 13.29, 13.79, 12.32, 13.92, 12.90, 15.36, 14.02, 13.43, 11.36, 14.76, 15.77, 13.78, 15.44, 14.99, 12.72, 13.27, 13.72, 13.98, 14.15, 14.38, 12.93, 11.42, 11.96, 12.93, 14.76, 11.96, 15.30, 14.40, 12.39, 12.34, 14.25, 12.70, 12.59, 14.60, 14.77, 13.40, 14.60, 12.65, 15.47, 13.00, 16.47, 14.04, 13.09, 13.56, 12.38, 10.79, 16.53, 15.50, 12.80, 14.24, 15.38, 12.84, 16.01, 16.00, 14.35, 12.70, 15.33, 14.51, 13.64, 14.90, 15.81, 12.42, 12.87, 15.76, 12.25, 13.82, 15.24, 14.44, 12.53, 14.23, 11.84, 12.28, 13.43, 16.00, 16.08, 15.02, 14.84, 13.71, 9.79, 12.61, 11.73, 10.60, 13.51, 12.66, 13.40, 12.35, 15.23, 13.85, 13.98, 15.10, 11.50, 15.55, 14.75, 12.68, 14.45, 13.00, 13.69, 15.06, 13.67, 13.38, 13.34, 12.12, 14.65, 12.23, 16.90, 11.37, 12.82, 14.45, 18.41, 14.96, 13.88, 13.42, 15.79, 14.62, 16.62, 14.19, 13.90, 13.61, 13.99, 14.60, 16.92, 15.02, 16.12, 14.41, 13.90, 15.10, 12.59, 13.48, 14.08, 13.49, 14.52, 15.39, 14.27, 12.08, 12.77, 16.21, 17.35, 11.38, 14.98, 14.49, 12.47, 12.66, 13.77, 13.03, 15.67, 13.62, 15.17, 14.67, 13.68, 11.44, 14.69, 14.08, 16.72, 14.02, 12.12, 14.13, 12.07, 16.41, 14.12, 11.17, 14.42, 13.75, 13.66, 14.32, 13.60, 13.67, 12.87, 14.25, 13.67, 15.72, 14.69, 12.99, 11.23, 14.70, 14.42, 13.79, 13.46, 14.16, 16.08, 14.74, 12.39, 12.37, 12.36, 12.62, 13.10, 12.56, 15.01, 16.41, 14.92, 10.94, 13.50, 14.17, 14.55, 11.99, 15.86, 15.22, 15.19, 13.91, 13.85, 14.41, 13.32, 14.79, 13.16, 12.67, 14.29, 12.58, 11.86, 12.98, 14.74, 12.20, 12.29, 13.18, 13.85



Stats:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 3977/3977
best time: 8.06
worst time: 26.74

current avg5: 13.11 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 10.79 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 13.19 (σ = 0.85)
best avg12: 12.22 (σ = 1.30)

current avg50: 13.71 (σ = 0.97)
best avg50: 13.19 (σ = 1.45)

current avg100: 13.92 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 13.41 (σ = 1.10)

current avg500: 13.81 (σ = 1.08)
best avg500: 13.72 (σ = 1.08)

current avg1000: 13.85 (σ = 1.13)
best avg1000: 13.85 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 14.21 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 14.26



Distribution:


Spoiler



8:
9:
10:
11:
12:
13:
14:
15:
16:
17:
18:
19:
20:
21:
22:
23:
24:
25:
26:



Started from 18th Jan - finished 18th Feb. (Exactly one month)
The .5 of a solve was 5.42 seconds.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm gonna start this just to see if I can do it. Plus it has to be a great way to practice.
I just don't know what stats to record in my notepad file. It's such a large project, it's hard to create a uniform and satisfying format to hold all the data.

Edit:
Already seeing results. First day, I beat my pb by nearly 2 seconds.

Progress: 70/4219.5 Solved


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 23, 2013)

Just use cstimer or qqtimer.
If I were to do this again I would use cstimer and have session 1 as the daily session and then cut/paste it into session 2 and have that as the overall session (deleting session 1 and use it again the next day)


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh good, I am using csTimer already. You can cut and paste data into other sessions?
I understand what you mean though, session 1 changes to what you did that day and session 2 is your overall.


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope this helps:


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Schmidt, please edit OP


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 24, 2013)

I first had to do this for you:

8+: 1
9+: 14
10+: 55
11+: 227
12+: 567
13+: 954
14+: 1003
15+: 609
16+: 329
17+: 121
18+: 53
19+: 23
20+: 11
21+: 5
22+: 3
23+: 0
24+: 0
25+: 0
26+: 2


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 24, 2013)

Page 1 updated.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Holy moly, thanks a tonne.

I couldn't do it cause I don't have word on my comp so Crtl - F doesn't work properly...


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks a ton for those pictures. Now I'm gonna do what you suggested and use session 2 as my overall lol. You might want to put those pictures in the OP, btw.


----------



## erikoui (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't really say I completed the challenge, it took me 160 days to complete (lol)
Here are my stats:


Spoiler



Total solutions: 4219.5
Best: 11.43
Worst:37.39
Best mo3:13.79
Best ao5: 14.32
Best ao12:15.47
Best mo100: 16.85
Overall average: 20.72
PLL skips: 60 (1/70.3)
OLL skips: 20 (1/211)
POPs : 1(1/4219)
Last solve: 8.46 (Cross+3 F2L)


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 16, 2013)

My 57 days don't seem so bad anymore 
I will update when I get on a computer.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 16, 2013)

erikoui said:


> I can't really say I completed the challenge, it took me 160 days to complete (lol)
> Here are my stats:
> 
> 
> ...


How is that not completing the challenge? It just took you awhile is all lol. It will for me too. I started on the 22nd of February and am only at 750 lol.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 16, 2013)

Page 1 updated.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished my first 1000 solves... at this rate I won't finish until at least after worlds. :/


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok, I am back with pyraminx for the month of April. I have not done much pyraminx at all. Last week I was still a pyranoob and solved by guesswork/intuition. It took me over 30 seconds. Then a few days ago I learned keyhole. I'm using an old Mefferts. When I reach at least sub-10, I will get a SS pyraminx.

Day 1 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 265/265
best time: 6.31
worst time: 33.52

current avg5: 13.21 (σ = 3.30)
best avg5: 10.13 (σ = 1.15)

current avg12: 13.12 (σ = 2.53)
best avg12: 10.91 (σ = 2.04)

current avg100: 13.06 (σ = 2.39)
best avg100: 12.68 (σ = 2.26)

session avg: 13.85 (σ = 2.82)
session mean: 14.22



Times:


Spoiler



18.76, 19.29, 27.45, 13.38, 17.84, 11.49, 12.74, 16.51, 20.25, 13.05, 17.33, 17.89, 12.44, 19.30, 13.75, 18.35, 9.28, 29.17, 6.31, 16.05, 18.92, 13.27, 23.39, 16.29, 17.07, 16.98, 13.76, 20.77, 12.75, 11.26, 17.45, 16.34, 14.59, 15.40, 29.98, 16.90, 13.30, 13.58, 15.48, 13.49, 27.00, 16.20, 14.47, 33.52, 18.60, 18.53, 14.55, 9.60, 20.52, 12.94, 7.40, 16.68, 14.34, 13.98, 9.04, 12.37, 12.60, 14.57, 9.69, 17.51, 14.83, 15.12, 18.71, 14.42, 29.77, 15.98, 14.29, 19.14, 17.29, 11.05, 17.86, 10.12, 12.75, 19.87, 13.81, 14.08, 15.65, 8.62, 11.45, 12.48, 12.88, 12.01, 21.12, 19.59, 21.67, 16.89, 16.43, 18.39, 14.30, 8.98, 13.21, 20.55, 12.54, 15.93, 12.87, 10.75, 12.47, 14.30, 18.88, 16.72, 14.39, 12.59, 11.04, 10.25, 12.82, 14.45, 9.57, 9.20, 11.60, 15.11, 11.38, 8.56, 12.39, 13.23, 8.49, 14.47, 10.19, 7.15, 12.25, 12.99, 15.22, 17.03, 17.86, 9.64, 10.37, 14.83, 18.00, 13.32, 12.53, 13.01, 13.66, 12.31, 7.74, 18.81, 7.67, 19.36, 11.26, 12.64, 13.14, 13.95, 11.23, 14.60, 13.43, 8.33, 8.81, 9.51, 12.32, 15.98, 12.29, 13.63, 14.21, 12.43, 15.91, 14.86, 11.85, 13.71, 12.74, 9.66, 13.14, 14.52, 12.88, 17.21, 9.58, 18.87, 8.86, 11.93, 31.79, 12.45, 15.63, 9.41, 10.09, 14.00, 12.24, 10.48, 13.29, 15.64, 14.62, 30.36, 20.45, 12.91, 13.52, 11.93, 12.21, 11.47, 16.65, 10.52, 14.64, 11.08, 11.85, 19.11, 10.52, 11.66, 10.01, 13.77, 16.33, 12.40, 9.65, 8.24, 11.45, 9.30, 13.90, 12.98, 11.88, 14.03, 11.06, 12.35, 14.15, 10.39, 12.74, 16.52, 11.37, 13.76, 10.77, 9.67, 11.42, 11.59, 12.82, 9.53, 8.33, 14.17, 14.58, 10.99, 9.08, 11.41, 14.48, 13.18, 24.36, 12.13, 13.46, 11.36, 13.09, 10.61, 19.63, 11.50, 10.96, 13.63, 13.41, 14.60, 14.86, 10.68, 14.07, 16.90, 17.57, 22.08, 12.23, 15.25, 10.76, 10.45, 19.83, 12.10, 14.77, 16.71, 14.71, 9.06, 13.44, 12.70, 16.81, 14.99, 13.42, 10.13, 12.52, 16.80, 10.09, 17.97, 10.31



All new PBs of course:
Single = 6.31
Ao5 = 10.13
Ao12 = 10.91
Ao100 = 12.68

265 solves


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 2, 2013)

4000 pyraminx solves, I must say, that is determination to master the pyraminx lol. Although you will definetely get there much faster lol.

Solve count update:
1341 + ~200 untimed solves


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 3, 2013)

Day 2 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 153/153
best time: 2.22
worst time: 31.05

current avg5: 9.67 (σ = 1.87)
best avg5: 7.73 (σ = 0.77)

current avg12: 10.46 (σ = 1.67)
best avg12: 9.61 (σ = 1.84)

current avg100: 11.05 (σ = 2.30)
best avg100: 11.04 (σ = 2.30)

session avg: 11.51 (σ = 2.32)
session mean: 11.73



Times:


Spoiler



12.07, 13.27, 15.00, 12.28, 13.54, 21.51, 12.62, 10.51, 18.55, 10.09, 15.86, 18.05, 14.01, 10.15, 12.68, 11.90, 10.42, 8.42, 14.34, 8.34, 8.29, 11.08, 8.66, 11.52, 11.85, 11.14, 10.51, 9.32, 15.37, 11.11, 16.62, 12.51, 10.94, 12.42, 13.74, 15.11, 9.94, 16.26, 15.89, 10.49, 11.77, 15.73, 10.94, 11.22, 9.85, 11.46, 10.76, 2.22, 11.54, 20.05, 12.59, 13.15, 10.84, 11.70, 20.89, 13.06, 31.05, 10.69, 9.69, 9.95, 10.36, 12.36, 13.02, 7.83, 8.72, 18.28, 9.26, 10.39, 5.39, 9.61, 11.23, 11.55, 10.58, 9.87, 11.89, 14.15, 6.98, 11.93, 14.29, 9.12, 9.68, 9.66, 14.39, 13.18, 9.67, 12.68, 7.75, 6.95, 6.92, 8.49, 9.06, 10.45, 21.30, 8.26, 11.13, 11.65, 14.65, 13.59, 13.43, 12.83, 7.40, 12.35, 8.93, 14.49, 6.58, 11.61, 12.60, 11.25, 9.55, 12.69, 12.78, 17.15, 11.78, 7.79, 7.24, 7.54, 9.02, 11.66, 9.79, 16.19, 14.74, 8.40, 9.03, 11.04, 15.55, 8.44, 13.92, 13.10, 9.44, 9.55, 9.83, 12.17, 12.92, 8.35, 14.60, 10.02, 14.63, 17.82, 13.29, 9.61, 7.59, 9.78, 11.86, 8.44, 11.88, 13.04, 12.24, 9.19, 12.21, 9.27, 6.67, 8.04, 11.71



All new PBs again:
Single = 2.22
Ao5 = 7.73
Ao12 = 9.61
Ao100 = 11.04

I really wasn't expecting to get a sub-10 Ao12 so soon...

265 previous + 153 today = 418 TOTAL


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 4, 2013)

Day 3 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 231/231
best time: 5.71
worst time: 26.76

current avg5: 10.68 (σ = 2.02)
best avg5: 7.54 (σ = 0.31)

current avg12: 9.60 (σ = 2.63)
best avg12: 8.26 (σ = 1.23)

current avg100: 10.40 (σ = 1.99)
best avg100: 10.20 (σ = 1.92)

session avg: 10.71 (σ = 1.95)
session mean: 10.93



Times:


Spoiler



23.38, 11.72, 13.47, 14.68, 9.66, 12.55, 9.39, 11.40, 12.68, 12.81, 15.05, 8.65, 9.74, 9.45, 9.51, 10.87, 10.10, 19.52, 15.39, 8.61, 6.36, 10.65, 10.17, 8.35, 9.24, 8.94, 9.49, 9.30, 9.37, 5.90, 6.28, 10.62, 10.94, 9.52, 8.31, 11.26, 15.60, 13.93, 10.45, 12.79, 10.84, 10.79, 13.77, 12.31, 11.75, 10.93, 10.05, 8.95, 10.88, 11.95, 7.27, 11.18, 12.76, 12.88, 13.00, 13.12, 17.75, 10.27, 11.04, 9.99, 10.84, 14.05, 11.14, 11.86, 11.66, 10.35, 13.18, 10.07, 7.71, 11.09, 9.61, 8.98, 9.00, 12.95, 14.07, 10.87, 10.16, 26.76, 9.65, 12.84, 11.49, 15.37, 20.44, 12.92, 11.14, 9.84, 11.85, 8.52, 18.47, 13.26, 7.37, 6.60, 9.91, 9.59, 9.26, 14.76, 8.07, 13.27, 11.83, 12.15, 10.35, 10.67, 12.94, 8.29, 7.32, 12.94, 12.36, 10.49, 10.97, 12.76, 10.50, 10.53, 10.69, 8.89, 14.39, 10.19, 8.21, 10.65, 14.15, 9.09, 7.39, 11.17, 12.75, 8.93, 10.23, 8.74, 7.83, 7.93, 11.32, 7.49, 8.19, 8.89, 7.58, 8.82, 16.64, 13.29, 12.24, 10.66, 8.59, 14.37, 14.41, 22.05, 10.87, 13.49, 14.31, 11.25, 6.81, 11.03, 18.09, 12.96, 8.72, 10.09, 10.16, 10.25, 11.32, 10.34, 9.96, 11.08, 7.08, 6.69, 12.98, 13.54, 11.69, 7.46, 10.14, 13.09, 5.85, 8.75, 8.44, 11.18, 7.87, 10.06, 9.39, 9.30, 10.95, 7.13, 10.34, 12.29, 9.90, 13.64, 13.48, 12.37, 11.65, 12.67, 10.36, 9.46, 10.71, 10.88, 11.61, 11.55, 10.71, 8.16, 9.53, 12.36, 10.63, 11.12, 7.28, 10.91, 9.95, 8.32, 11.49, 13.07, 7.01, 10.83, 10.85, 11.53, 8.24, 10.19, 11.14, 8.03, 15.01, 7.86, 9.51, 6.67, 10.12, 7.98, 11.23, 7.22, 10.22, 7.70, 7.18, 7.73, 8.59, 5.71, 9.19, 15.45, 11.87, 8.06, 11.83, 17.50, 8.35



New PBs:
Ao5 = 7.54
Ao12 = 8.26
Ao100 = 10.20

418 previous + 231 today = 649 TOTAL


----------



## square-3 (Apr 4, 2013)

Day 1

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 149/150
best time: 11.60
worst time: 32.44

current avg5: 16.06 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 13.84 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 16.97 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 15.17 (σ = 1.71)

current avg100: 16.44 (σ = 1.84)
best avg100: 16.26 (σ = 1.91)

session avg: 16.62 (σ = 2.11)
session mean: 16.78



Times:


Spoiler



19.87, 17.76, 17.76, 17.58, 19.44, 12.83, 18.74, 14.98, 20.68, 17.35, 11.68, 14.73, 14.03, 15.88, 18.26, 17.08, 13.53, 21.44+, 19.68, 19.58, 19.77+, 17.07, 14.79, 21.09, 28.30, 17.70, 13.18, 25.85+, 14.98, 13.30, 13.63, 18.95, 14.45, 13.43, 13.71, 20.57, 17.38, 14.05, 14.37, 17.41, 21.73, 15.05, 20.28+, 15.52, 19.13, 11.60, 22.47, 15.43, 15.29, 17.15, 17.40, 11.71, 18.21, 17.43, 14.72, 16.19, 20.59, 20.54, 14.91, 15.10, 14.39, 17.13, 16.84, 20.50, 16.31, 15.41, 15.03, 14.33, 15.80, 18.54, 17.59, 16.51, 17.94, 19.55, 14.79, 13.60, 16.69, 15.57, 14.39, 16.96, 16.65, 13.80, 15.39, 18.27, 16.14, 17.09, 16.81, 17.88, 13.99, 14.53, 15.83, 14.99, 14.60, 18.30, 19.86, 13.10, 14.79, 32.44, 16.66, 11.88, 14.35, 12.50, 18.25, 14.94, 16.70, 15.14, 15.27, 17.59, 16.64, 21.62, 14.41, 16.24, 14.80, 15.21, 15.84, 18.03, 13.42, 16.72, 19.04, 16.20, 15.16, 15.39, 16.88, 21.16, 23.58, 16.89, 14.97, 13.88, 11.77, 15.56, 13.68, 16.01, 22.05, 20.36, 15.38, 17.59, DNF(16.86), 15.44, 17.99, 15.31, 17.48, 15.61, 18.96, 18.06, 18.05, 16.07, 20.48, 13.97, 15.42, 16.70


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 5, 2013)

Day 4 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 109/109
best time: 6.03
worst time: 20.82

current avg5: 9.55 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 7.81 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 9.45 (σ = 1.40)
best avg12: 8.54 (σ = 1.39)

current avg100: 9.46 (σ = 1.50)
best avg100: 9.44 (σ = 1.47)

session avg: 9.48 (σ = 1.43)
session mean: 9.65



Times:


Spoiler



12.12, 9.43, 8.16, 10.18, 7.62, 9.49, 9.89, 10.62, 11.05, 9.81, 10.52, 8.62, 6.55, 11.04, 7.73, 7.07, 10.60, 8.84, 10.59, 8.17, 9.71, 7.12, 8.68, 6.93, 13.06, 12.79, 9.37, 10.61, 7.66, 20.82, 10.38, 12.66, 10.00, 9.58, 8.29, 8.70, 10.16, 12.37, 11.14, 7.20, 8.07, 12.12, 12.43, 7.96, 8.20, 9.85, 10.28, 9.45, 9.53, 10.73, 14.58, 8.25, 8.32, 8.64, 9.77, 10.78, 9.99, 8.70, 7.86, 7.27, 8.86, 8.07, 8.45, 9.01, 8.39, 9.17, 8.86, 10.17, 10.63, 8.41, 8.59, 6.81, 13.41, 9.41, 12.04, 7.98, 9.88, 10.15, 12.67, 6.94, 7.31, 8.44, 8.42, 10.30, 11.23, 7.99, 7.97, 10.05, 8.02, 10.39, 9.04, 6.03, 11.05, 9.11, 6.90, 11.28, 15.67, 7.89, 9.24, 8.86, 13.03, 9.51, 8.65, 7.84, 9.08, 14.64, 8.64, 10.26, 9.31



I start to get disappointed when I have a sup-10 time. My hands were tired today so I didn't do as many. New PB Ao100 = 9.44 is pretty nice though! Hmm... does that give me permission to buy a ShengShou now?

649 previous + 109 today = 758 TOTAL


----------



## square-3 (Apr 5, 2013)

Day 2

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 148/150
best time: 10.90
worst time: 31.60

current avg5: 15.27 (σ = 1.22)
best avg5: 13.25 (σ = 1.21)

current avg12: 15.52 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 14.39 (σ = 1.66)

current avg100: 15.75 (σ = 1.83)
best avg100: 15.63 (σ = 1.92) *(PB)*

session avg: 15.91 (σ = 1.90)
session mean: 16.06



Times:


Spoiler



17.72, 17.10, 31.60, 20.67, 17.28, 16.55, 17.06, 15.55, 12.83, 15.26, 16.22, 16.73, 16.20, 18.82, 14.20, 21.19, 16.77, 16.93, 19.38, 19.88, 10.90, 17.12, 12.80, 21.41, 14.93, 14.70, 16.10, 16.56, 17.76, 15.87, 13.51, 14.26, 17.60, 13.33, 15.96, 24.29, 13.19, 12.08, 14.49, 16.57, 11.29, 15.01, 17.67, 17.71, 15.94, 16.50, 16.31, 12.14, 14.65, 16.87, 19.02, 13.02, 16.38, 17.51, 18.62, 15.43, 14.93, 17.94, 16.87, 17.74, 15.32, 18.95, 12.35, 11.55, 13.41, 14.52, 17.73, 12.74, 14.35, 14.68, 13.30, 16.49, 14.34, 20.27, 14.87, DNF(15.53), 12.52, 16.23, 14.19, DNF(16.68), 15.28, 16.95, 13.36, 12.51, 15.48, 14.35, 14.18, 12.28, 15.42, 16.06+, 14.20, 15.69, 18.26, 15.71, 14.39, 14.04, 16.93, 14.91, 22.01, 16.04, 16.73, 21.08, 17.27, 14.17, 17.24, 14.93, 17.50+, 14.66, 14.51, 19.32, 16.14, 14.91, 14.84, 11.99, 16.43, 13.67, 13.97, 15.55, 16.69, 28.31, 15.87, 20.64, 14.50, 13.92, 16.94, 16.36, 17.94, 15.74, 14.65, 16.54, 15.22, 17.52, 15.92, 12.40, 17.07, 14.12, 17.94, 13.70, 15.66, 12.66, 14.93, 15.42, 16.56, 22.69, 15.60, 13.71, 16.55, 17.55, 15.13, 14.13


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 5, 2013)

Day 5 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 268/268
best time: 4.37
worst time: 21.48

current avg5: 8.99 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 7.03 (σ = 1.03)

current avg12: 9.15 (σ = 0.47)
best avg12: 7.51 (σ = 0.82)

current avg100: 9.39 (σ = 1.45)
best avg100: 8.83 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 9.16 (σ = 1.34)
session mean: 9.31



Times:


Spoiler



10.71, 10.04, 11.84, 7.34, 10.72, 7.47, 8.07, 9.45, 9.90, 7.87, 8.21, 7.28, 8.01, 12.13, 9.54, 7.97, 9.67, 6.42, 10.80, 10.51, 8.83, 10.81, 9.82, 7.73, 9.77, 17.24, 8.14, 8.49, 11.16, 10.23, 10.85, 9.05, 8.98, 7.35, 11.54, 10.40, 10.14, 8.57, 7.17, 9.02, 10.00, 7.75, 10.13, 9.07, 8.80, 8.82, 7.35, 9.02, 9.23, 8.30, 14.51, 11.24, 13.16, 7.96, 10.57, 8.38, 12.82, 7.84, 7.39, 8.13, 8.20, 9.20, 8.28, 6.97, 10.35, 9.26, 9.39, 8.63, 8.92, 11.25, 10.27, 9.83, 8.81, 10.57, 9.14, 7.87, 7.79, 13.66, 9.43, 9.32, 9.01, 8.65, 9.89, 9.76, 8.72, 8.76, 7.65, 10.34, 10.45, 9.66, 8.07, 7.55, 8.00, 4.37, 18.97, 8.49, 7.85, 11.84, 6.45, 9.05, 6.51, 6.36, 8.21, 5.73, 8.50, 9.47, 7.20, 8.75, 8.95, 8.21, 13.22, 7.82, 7.29, 7.55, 9.89, 7.02, 7.44, 6.77, 6.21, 8.80, 8.83, 7.32, 5.78, 8.37, 9.76, 8.22, 14.57, 8.59, 7.81, 11.99, 8.36, 10.25, 10.25, 8.84, 14.19, 10.98, 7.54, 9.31, 8.53, 9.31, 8.89, 7.93, 10.35, 12.59, 9.43, 10.91, 10.30, 9.28, 9.39, 8.63, 6.18, 9.91, 8.47, 9.77, 8.64, 10.76, 9.07, 8.58, 6.05, 7.16, 9.54, 8.08, 5.78, 7.64, 8.31, 8.30, 10.40, 11.39, 8.99, 11.37, 8.53, 8.41, 11.50, 9.09, 10.87, 12.36, 5.26, 14.06, 5.65, 21.48, 6.42, 12.67, 10.44, 8.36, 11.27, 15.20, 9.60, 7.86, 11.08, 9.08, 10.38, 7.04, 7.24, 10.24, 9.44, 9.83, 7.99, 10.26, 9.87, 9.72, 15.20, 8.51, 11.04, 12.54, 9.51, 10.47, 8.69, 8.75, 9.26, 4.85, 17.84, 11.48, 9.18, 7.55, 7.66, 6.63, 10.04, 10.58, 10.12, 11.60, 7.19, 9.67, 7.29, 10.44, 9.91, 10.57, 10.07, 8.18, 5.53, 7.24, 8.34, 9.80, 10.07, 9.60, 5.13, 9.74, 9.05, 8.30, 10.20, 7.39, 8.37, 8.16, 10.52, 10.07, 10.31, 6.75, 8.18, 8.54, 9.72, 7.67, 14.00, 7.49, 9.28, 10.63, 8.45, 9.67, 9.41, 9.03, 9.75, 8.79, 11.15, 8.80, 8.86, 8.52, 9.89, 8.86, 9.59, 7.93



New PBs: Ao5 = 7.03, Ao12 = 7.51, Ao100 = 8.83
Can't complain.  I think I'll be going for that ShengShou soon.

758 previous + 268 today = 1026 TOTAL


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 6, 2013)

Day 6 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 149/149
best time: 4.96
worst time: 22.81

current avg5: 8.21 (σ = 1.57)
best avg5: 7.39 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 9.26 (σ = 1.26)
best avg12: 8.07 (σ = 1.03)

current avg100: 8.84 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 8.76 (σ = 1.33)

session avg: 8.89 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 9.04



Times:


Spoiler



11.44, 10.87, 22.81, 10.46, 10.39, 9.20, 8.00, 9.94, 11.64, 7.48, 6.62, 9.55, 8.33, 6.85, 8.90, 9.10, 10.36, 9.86, 13.49, 9.52, 6.03, 9.18, 9.69, 7.70, 8.12, 8.44, 7.69, 9.38, 7.67, 8.46, 8.02, 9.23, 8.52, 12.68, 8.83, 7.97, 7.90, 7.21, 7.53, 9.54, 6.70, 13.14, 8.34, 14.55, 10.04, 8.49, 7.21, 5.70, 8.89, 10.01, 9.86, 7.32, 7.36, 9.03, 6.58, 7.50, 8.62, 8.33, 7.64, 9.48, 9.35, 9.13, 5.71, 8.76, 7.88, 8.53, 8.03, 14.65, 11.37, 11.29, 12.91, 9.46, 7.80, 9.34, 10.52, 7.06, 8.62, 12.18, 7.90, 8.92, 6.65, 9.09, 9.37, 10.32, 4.96, 13.28, 7.39, 5.53, 11.44, 8.49, 8.17, 8.05, 8.54, 11.10, 7.94, 8.73, 9.42, 8.13, 7.15, 8.52, 8.15, 10.63, 10.03, 9.11, 6.68, 8.38, 7.96, 8.26, 9.48, 11.58, 9.03, 9.03, 10.43, 7.61, 10.17, 7.63, 8.19, 8.28, 10.02, 10.66, 10.45, 6.86, 9.10, 9.75, 9.81, 8.34, 8.94, 7.25, 7.04, 6.90, 9.64, 8.95, 7.98, 7.49, 9.98, 8.78, 7.21, 9.74, 9.06, 10.80, 9.40, 10.12, 10.54, 8.28, 7.10, 10.01, 6.34, 11.29, 7.53



New PB Ao100 = 8.76

1026 previous + 149 today = 1175 TOTAL


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 6, 2013)

You are getting quick fast  Do you solve other cubes or just pyra for the next month?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 6, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> You are getting quick fast  Do you solve other cubes or just pyra for the next month?



Yeah, I wasn't really expecting it to go this quickly. I'm hoping I can get a SS sometime soon. I'm still doing 3x3 2H and OH.

Edit: I couldn't resist the temptation so I ordered a SS pyraminx from fasttech. Now I'm waiting eagerly and hoping it will be awesomeness compared to whatever I have now.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 8, 2013)

Day 7 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 44/44
best time: 4.67
worst time: 16.88

current avg5: 8.41 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 6.46 (σ = 0.60)

current avg12: 9.02 (σ = 1.33)
best avg12: 7.82 (σ = 1.56)

session avg: 9.16 (σ = 1.63)
session mean: 9.26



Times:


Spoiler



13.32, 9.54, 11.29, 12.66, 9.46, 8.59, 8.65, 8.81, 8.70, 9.35, 16.88, 9.82, 7.77, 12.62, 7.57, 6.58, 5.78, 8.66, 9.48, 9.34, 12.02, 9.54, 10.45, 8.52, 11.12, 4.67, 5.92, 6.35, 11.56, 7.10, 9.96, 5.84, 8.64, 8.58, 7.95, 10.25, 7.65, 10.61, 11.27, 7.78, 9.67, 7.79, 11.66, 7.55



Sunday is a busy day for me so not many solves in but I'm happy to still have a new PB Ao5 = 6.46! Yay!

1175 previous + 44 today = 1219 TOTAL


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 9, 2013)

Day 8 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 220/220
best time: 4.60
worst time: 17.16

current avg5: 9.08 (σ = 1.74)
best avg5: 6.75 (σ = 0.13)

current avg12: 8.96 (σ = 1.54)
best avg12: 7.45 (σ = 0.84)

current avg100: 8.55 (σ = 1.19)
best avg100: 8.50 (σ = 1.21)

session avg: 8.68 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 8.77



Times:


Spoiler



8.92, 8.43, 11.48, 9.86, 9.78, 8.07, 11.55, 12.65, 7.27, 6.17, 9.92, 6.55, 9.13, 8.82, 6.18, 7.32, 10.73, 6.57, 6.58, 8.15, 8.79, 8.25, 9.98, 10.07, 11.43, 10.47, 4.60, 8.62, 6.75, 9.78, 8.01, 8.57, 9.45, 9.91, 8.53, 7.10, 8.28, 13.95, 8.86, 6.82, 9.01, 8.35, 9.79, 8.24, 7.03, 11.42, 7.75, 6.90, 9.58, 7.88, 8.14, 9.31, 8.59, 14.18, 5.99, 7.68, 7.59, 6.64, 6.08, 10.06, 8.63, 9.88, 7.83, 9.95, 8.42, 6.45, 6.35, 9.25, 10.26, 9.17, 8.19, 8.23, 10.30, 8.98, 8.89, 7.73, 8.58, 7.86, 7.06, 8.81, 7.22, 9.74, 7.99, 11.02, 6.92, 7.67, 7.74, 9.11, 9.55, 8.72, 8.27, 9.35, 7.83, 10.03, 9.07, 8.29, 9.37, 6.04, 6.51, 7.04, 8.08, 8.42, 9.55, 10.44, 11.39, 9.05, 10.31, 9.53, 8.67, 8.41, 10.65, 10.01, 14.51, 9.06, 8.55, 11.86, 9.36, 12.96, 17.16, 10.88, 6.65, 9.44, 6.95, 7.31, 8.53, 10.29, 8.65, 9.34, 8.12, 8.87, 9.46, 7.83, 8.39, 6.55, 7.91, 9.12, 7.42, 6.34, 7.42, 7.99, 7.68, 10.05, 7.55, 8.10, 6.60, 5.37, 6.83, 9.12, 6.83, 8.54, 7.12, 9.95, 10.14, 12.12, 10.27, 12.01, 7.06, 11.70, 8.13, 8.53, 8.38, 8.14, 6.73, 7.70, 8.98, 9.25, 8.36, 7.48, 7.93, 9.75, 6.82, 6.82, 11.85, 8.35, 9.32, 10.15, 11.05, 8.85, 9.06, 10.36, 7.67, 8.24, 8.54, 8.91, 7.58, 5.22, 7.28, 7.27, 7.54, 9.61, 7.39, 12.27, 8.13, 9.56, 10.19, 8.75, 8.63, 10.47, 9.49, 9.47, 7.29, 8.14, 9.57, 9.17, 8.65, 8.76, 7.77, 8.14, 6.55, 9.00, 8.01, 9.29, 9.61, 7.19, 11.85, 7.62, 11.00, 7.40, 8.62, 12.22



More PBs. Ao12 = 7.45, Ao100 = 8.50.

1219 previous + 220 today = 1439 TOTAL


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 9, 2013)

Day 9 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 278/278
best time: 3.79
worst time: 14.02

current avg5: 9.92 (σ = 1.53)
best avg5: 6.17 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 8.31 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 6.81 (σ = 0.88)

current avg100: 7.77 (σ = 1.18)
best avg100: 7.59 (σ = 1.15)

session avg: 8.04 (σ = 1.25)
session mean: 8.09



Times:


Spoiler



9.05, 9.95, 6.44, 6.28, 8.19, 5.17, 7.01, 6.95, 9.63, 10.08, 7.44, 8.34, 8.07, 7.58, 7.18, 6.75, 9.00, 8.53, 6.84, 6.97, 7.85, 8.75, 9.71, 9.53, 8.33, 6.92, 8.40, 13.47, 4.82, 9.04, 11.31, 7.71, 7.30, 7.61, 9.71, 8.13, 3.79, 7.46, 12.27, 7.93, 9.01, 8.25, 10.97, 7.59, 7.83, 11.46, 8.25, 8.42, 11.21, 4.05, 11.61, 7.74, 8.46, 7.22, 11.84, 6.71, 9.76, 8.54, 10.09, 7.52, 9.57, 9.63, 4.03, 8.52, 6.88, 6.31, 7.30, 9.47, 7.03, 7.82, 7.37, 9.67, 7.14, 10.27, 7.19, 10.32, 7.94, 6.95, 8.84, 11.01, 10.11, 10.55, 8.26, 7.70, 8.15, 6.73, 8.80, 9.62, 6.80, 8.23, 10.59, 9.01, 6.20, 8.89, 5.49, 9.16, 9.00, 8.69, 8.49, 9.03, 9.23, 8.27, 5.94, 8.19, 5.02, 9.28, 6.19, 7.89, 8.32, 8.94, 6.40, 6.62, 7.23, 6.83, 6.64, 7.50, 8.44, 9.04, 6.85, 8.45, 7.94, 8.67, 4.02, 7.61, 8.41, 9.53, 10.72, 7.96, 9.05, 10.06, 6.07, 11.26, 7.84, 7.89, 9.83, 6.85, 7.03, 8.87, 9.10, 12.64, 6.88, 9.52, 8.36, 10.21, 7.88, 6.51, 5.62, 8.39, 11.03, 12.29, 7.72, 8.82, 6.92, 5.52, 6.05, 10.15, 9.21, 7.36, 6.57, 9.13, 7.43, 8.83, 8.82, 7.78, 7.35, 8.43, 4.88, 7.77, 8.60, 4.62, 7.57, 13.17, 6.66, 7.68, 8.01, 7.56, 8.31, 6.95, 4.92, 5.82, 9.97, 8.84, 8.53, 8.35, 7.87, 8.00, 8.67, 7.34, 5.67, 6.84, 7.94, 7.53, 9.50, 5.81, 6.96, 6.51, 6.65, 8.28, 5.95, 8.83, 6.01, 6.99, 7.76, 7.45, 5.86, 8.33, 9.01, 6.17, 6.74, 9.12, 4.63, 9.86, 8.47, 8.78, 6.37, 9.79, 7.78, 8.71, 6.07, 7.66, 9.35, 9.43, 6.40, 8.08, 11.85, 8.65, 8.26, 8.54, 7.96, 5.88, 6.60, 6.23, 5.31, 6.39, 6.12, 7.19, 6.91, 9.01, 7.14, 9.55, 6.62, 8.09, 9.87, 6.23, 6.52, 6.50, 6.89, 7.42, 8.12, 10.13, 6.24, 7.35, 7.94, 10.93, 7.15, 8.07, 9.92, 8.26, 7.42, 8.45, 7.33, 9.35, 9.30, 7.54, 13.25, 7.66, 6.86, 8.61, 6.08, 6.84, 7.24, 8.55, 7.58, 8.30, 14.02, 11.35, 10.12, 7.63



The best thing ever happened today. My pyraminx popped. I had tried to disassemble it before but couldn't (well I probably could have but I didn't want to force it too much). So I thought it was a good opportunity to try some lube in it. I put in two drops of maru and suddenly my pyraminx went from blahh to godly. Then I got some nice PBs.
Ao5 = 6.17
Ao12 = 6.81
Ao100 = 7.59 (yeah, compare this best Ao100 to yesterday's...)

1439 previous + 278 today = 1717 TOTAL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2013)

sneaklyfox suggested I give this a try. I'm not sure I have time to really pull it off, but I'll give it a shot.

Day 1 (3x3x3)

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Average: 22.22
Standard Deviation: 3.03
Best Time: 14.89
Worst Time: 35.32

Best Ao5 today / so far: *17.95* / 17.95
Best Ao12 today / so far: *19.84* / 19.84

Total so far: 250

Times:


Spoiler



24.11, 20.66, 23.67, 23.56, 24.16, 24.79, 25.82, 22.36, 19.25, 20.21, 22.09, 19.92, 23.48, 24.83, 23.03, 20.28, 21.06, (35.32), 23.55, 19.30, 22.08, 19.23, 19.70, 19.22, 22.67, 19.34, 21.65, 20.43, 21.63, 25.09, 19.45, 26.80, 18.86, 19.20, 21.30, 18.95, 21.96, 25.06, 23.25, 24.06, 22.67, 23.21, 19.20, 21.60, 20.64, 27.72, 25.25, 19.08, 23.07, 22.32, 23.12, 27.65, 27.42, 20.80, 19.74, 35.25, 25.34, 24.68, 27.37, 20.13, 21.77, 24.15, 20.74, 23.68, 22.07, 25.46, 20.66, 21.55, 27.82, 21.91, 22.97, 21.90, 24.39, 20.46, 22.08, 24.20, 19.31, 23.42, 26.28, 28.91, 20.23, 23.23, 20.07, 21.83, 18.47, 28.47, 22.84, 23.81, 21.49, 20.88, 23.89, 18.37, 23.25, 20.61, 21.23, 22.00, 19.79, 25.44, 20.90, 18.59, 27.53, 18.92, 20.14, 22.82, 23.20, 20.77, 19.49, 24.65, 27.13, 19.63, 21.33, 19.87, 24.26, 24.34, 20.31, 15.48, (14.89), 19.02, 19.36, 19.50, 25.47, 19.90, 25.22, 16.64, 22.57, 22.82, 17.86, 19.78, 28.07, 19.20, 20.19, 21.64, 18.19, 22.98, 20.06, 19.22, 27.66, 30.88, 21.00, 23.47, 31.27, 24.20, 21.08, 24.11, 22.65, 24.24, 21.77, 20.32, 22.49, 21.92, 21.73, 23.92, 19.20, 23.75, 19.93, 23.89, 20.15, 20.49, 21.11, 19.43, 24.85, 22.50, 22.71, 20.33, 23.01, 22.56, 18.26, 20.14, 18.03, 23.28, 26.48, 18.32, 20.36, 26.44, 18.02, 18.96, 22.18, 22.94, 29.19, 16.26, 24.31, 21.87, 20.92, 20.52, 21.27, 20.34, 18.77, 21.55, 23.31, 26.34, 23.79, 25.87, 22.54, 20.32, 23.74, 20.07, 19.77, 21.49, 28.60, 19.51, 20.33, 21.01, 21.09, 27.27, 19.32, 25.36, 22.12, 20.79, 18.76, 18.46, 18.11, 22.23, 24.38, 18.00, 23.55, 18.18, 20.09, 20.69, 23.02, 23.59, 21.63, 27.05, 23.24, 23.75, 25.50, 21.79, 25.20, 24.59, 20.20, 17.16, 17.89, 24.36, 18.48, 21.99, 23.23, 22.52, 19.60, 26.91, 21.93, 20.20, 24.15, 22.00, 24.81, 24.84, 20.48, 23.82, 18.39, 20.50, 22.79, 19.11


I have no idea what my current PBs are for 3x3x3; I'll just assume that if I manage this whole marathon, I'll probably break them all, so hopefully I'll know after this is done. I'll need to do a lot more than 140 per day, since there will be some days where I don't have any time. 250 is a decent start.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 9, 2013)

Just have later nights! G'luck with it.. I may attempt this again, tis ultimate test of dedication really, i probably cant even do this many solves for one day anymore


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 10, 2013)

Nah, I'd say the 10k marathon is harder than this one. This one is just moderate.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 10, 2013)

But I still think that this is insane, I've probably done only some 4000 solves my entire life. 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> But I still think that this is insane, I've probably done only some 4000 solves my entire life.



It amazes me that people are capable of getting a sub-24 average in competiton without having done more than 4000 solves in their entire life. By the time I did my first 4000 solves, I bet I was still averaging above 40 seconds.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> It amazes me that people are capable of getting a sub-24 average in competiton without having done more than 4000 solves in their entire life. By the time I did my first 4000 solves, I bet I was still averaging above 40 seconds.



But that depends. I know some people who have been cubing for less than me and still are faster. Feliks was sub-20 after 2 months of cubing 

Seriously, solving a cube with one hand while juggling is not something everyone can do 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2013)

Day 2 (3x3x3)

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Average: 22.03
Standard Deviation: 2.88
Best Time: 16.64
Worst Time: 43.32

Best Ao5 today / so far: 18.67 / 17.95
Best Ao12 today / so far: 20.36 / 19.84

Total so far: 500

Times:


Spoiler



21.32, 22.24, 19.80, 21.71, 26.49, 22.51, (43.32), 18.76, 27.85, 23.40, 25.99, 21.95, 19.15, 20.94, 18.59, 20.65, 20.52, 18.45, 24.14, 26.38, 22.21, 22.11, 24.60, 24.41, 25.79, 25.20, 20.28, 21.55, 20.63, 20.65, 22.03, 18.99, 20.95, 23.55, 23.06, 22.61, 24.89, 21.88, 21.40, 21.22, 19.82, 21.17, 21.01, 25.77, 20.73, 21.52, 23.72, 19.24, 24.75, 24.93, 20.92, 22.37, 23.05, 19.07, 17.42, 22.72, 18.26, 24.52, 18.58, 35.03, 24.54, 19.80, 19.56, 23.37, 21.17, 26.79, 18.47, 23.92, 22.06, 22.64, 22.08, 24.05, 21.47, 21.06, 23.01, 21.30, 21.69, 19.92, 22.36, 21.56, 24.12, 18.94, 22.89, 21.83, 22.93, 23.17, 21.07, 20.84, 20.72, 20.15, 24.19, 17.88, 22.60, 17.36, 20.46, 21.28, 23.14, 19.95, 22.51, 22.71, 25.24, 22.84, 25.80, 24.71, 20.28, 17.55, 18.18, 23.82, 16.97, 23.48, 23.98, 23.45, 19.52, 23.97, 23.96, 19.55, 21.26, 19.77, 18.97, 19.03, 19.66, 21.16, 20.25, 20.91, 21.25, 23.91, 20.75, 19.92, 23.61, 20.92, 19.38, 16.74, 24.42, 29.45, 18.84, 17.84, 17.86, 20.62, 23.86, 21.12, 21.14, 25.37, 19.73, 20.86, 19.86, 19.99, 20.27, 18.73, 24.73, 21.65, 28.72, 23.52, 24.71, 24.70, 23.65, 21.05, 21.21, 21.70, 24.56, 26.45, 21.76, 20.75, 19.17, 21.48, 24.22, 26.45, 22.28, 19.04, 22.74, 19.75, 25.38, 23.03, 20.01, 22.38, 28.64, 19.33, 20.34, 24.43, 22.95, 24.93, 19.82, 20.94, 24.16, 23.54, 31.31, 22.61, (16.64), 18.96, 21.63, 19.16, 23.83, 22.53, 22.03, 21.71, 20.08, 22.54, 20.04, 20.86, 24.61, 20.91, 24.83, 24.84, 21.43, 23.55, 21.86, 22.27, 23.27, 19.51, 26.70, 20.99, 25.27, 20.32, 23.57, 21.67, 20.07, 23.81, 21.00, 22.74, 24.76, 20.79, 23.57, 21.92, 21.22, 22.29, 23.90, 17.28, 18.98, 22.73, 24.20, 20.97, 20.54, 20.78, 21.36, 20.10, 20.33, 20.73, 25.06, 18.52, 17.98, 21.62, 20.35, 19.91, 21.28, 20.74, 23.66, 21.63, 17.97, 21.62, 21.32, 20.37


No really good singles or averages today, but my consistency improved a bit and my average improved very slightly. I guess that's why I'm doing this anyway, so I guess it's working. Wow it's hard to do 250 solves a day.



kunparekh18 said:


> Feliks was sub-20 after 2 months of cubing


Very true, but I suspect he did a lot more than 4000 solves in that 2 months.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 10, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Nah, I'd say the 10k marathon is harder than this one. This one is just moderate.



I misread late last night for the 10000. Still, a good achievement to go for


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 11, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I misread late last night for the 10000. Still, a good achievement to go for



I know you've done the 10k marathon a few times or something, right? 10k must be ultimate test of dedication. I simply don't have that kind of time, but this one is doable. I try to stay within a month though some others have taken longer.

Day 10 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.86
worst time: 13.60

current avg5: 10.03 (σ = 1.59)
best avg5: 6.67 (σ = 0.97)

current avg12: 9.32 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 7.42 (σ = 0.84)

current avg100: 8.26 (σ = 1.13)
best avg100: 8.26 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 8.26 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 8.33



Times:


Spoiler



9.77, 6.32, 9.97, 7.99, 6.81, 7.48, 7.19, 6.75, 9.08, 6.24, 8.54, 6.93, 7.82, 9.94, 7.42, 11.03, 7.87, 9.83, 6.93, 8.08, 9.07, 8.26, 7.30, 7.35, 7.49, 7.63, 6.51, 6.44, 8.59, 9.46, 7.69, 8.67, 6.09, 8.98, 6.89, 6.84, 9.27, 9.70, 3.86, 13.60, 10.38, 8.20, 7.59, 7.60, 8.56, 7.81, 11.93, 10.92, 8.89, 5.10, 8.11, 7.35, 8.83, 9.07, 6.46, 9.15, 6.33, 8.52, 7.78, 7.21, 8.03, 6.90, 8.04, 8.43, 6.52, 5.78, 7.71, 13.56, 5.25, 8.46, 9.20, 7.60, 7.89, 10.06, 10.19, 9.76, 8.28, 8.03, 8.15, 7.84, 8.15, 8.93, 5.84, 8.30, 10.06, 8.84, 7.77, 8.47, 9.72, 7.89, 8.52, 8.95, 8.83, 9.83, 8.51, 9.16, 11.86, 8.74, 9.06, 12.92



Frankly, I didn't really care today. I was tired from spending half the day waiting in emergency. Just wanted to do 100 solves. Plus, I think my maru has dried up.

1717 previous + 100 today = 1817 TOTAL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2013)

Day 3 (3x3x3)

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Average: 22.37
Standard Deviation: 3.04
Best Time: 16.30
Worst Time: 41.98

Best Ao5 today / so far: 19.49 / 17.95
Best Ao12 today / so far: 19.90 / 19.84

Total so far: 750

Times:


Spoiler



24.42, 18.45, 20.01, 26.67, 23.12, 21.85, 23.06, 21.21, 18.73, 23.30, 21.00, 17.91, 22.59, 23.24, 27.80, 21.60, 29.00, 24.51, 19.53, 21.64, 23.66, 20.02, 17.39, 22.66, 24.74, 22.95, 22.11, 19.89, 20.56, 19.70, 22.40, 28.76, 20.04, 26.05, 21.67, 21.20, 29.30, 23.00, 29.03, 23.19, 23.26, 23.68, 21.78, 23.82, 23.16, 23.89, 22.03, 23.87, 24.13, 24.76, 26.73, 19.40, 21.25, 23.18, 18.64, (16.30), 30.36, 24.56, 19.95, (41.98), 19.32, 25.22, 28.20, 20.93, 24.73, 19.43, 30.82, 18.24, 25.54, 23.34, 18.61, 24.08, 24.10, 23.48, 19.75, 19.79, 29.23, 20.59, 22.09, 20.69, 19.51, 18.77, 19.35, 24.65, 20.83, 19.68, 25.50, 22.90, 19.89, 21.20, 18.77, 25.61, 22.10, 19.60, 20.48, 21.85, 17.11, 18.50, 19.93, 20.05, 23.83, 18.00, 25.94, 19.96, 20.15, 19.90, 19.11, 19.58, 23.07, 25.35, 19.61, 22.93, 23.20, 20.26, 21.37, 20.63, 24.11, 20.10, 21.35, 23.39, 30.11, 23.13, 21.49, 19.44, 18.35, 20.76, 18.79, 24.96, 24.56, 20.80, 22.37, 25.29, 22.22, 22.00, 22.35, 21.11, 23.11, 22.18, 23.41, 21.47, 18.75, 25.70, 23.09, 22.69, 21.48, 26.37, 17.72, 27.91, 20.96, 23.98, 18.91, 17.15, 22.84, 24.84, 23.00, 22.90, 20.55, 17.95, 21.86, 21.03, 21.45, 18.24, 25.18, 21.06, 22.79, 22.07, 21.64, 23.13, 22.41, 20.28, 20.81, 20.18, 20.47, 24.62, 22.89, 23.23, 22.38, 22.03, 22.29, 26.15, 20.84, 22.59, 22.63, 23.01, 20.23, 24.27, 18.26, 22.97, 23.58, 21.62, 25.82, 22.58, 23.43, 17.75, 20.49, 22.63, 19.56, 24.04, 26.68, 21.19, 21.45, 27.58, 23.83, 22.85, 19.95, 27.44, 17.68, 26.38, 23.81, 19.81, 20.67, 23.44, 22.20, 21.12, 20.12, 21.64, 18.66, 19.72, 23.44, 25.43, 25.33, 24.86, 25.01, 28.29, 25.42, 24.28, 25.99, 21.88, 24.16, 18.41, 24.93, 23.23, 23.92, 24.60, 25.86, 23.36, 20.87, 19.72, 19.92, 23.34, 18.10, 24.01, 17.70, 20.42, 20.57, 19.61, 26.00, 20.33, 19.42, 18.95



Not good. My worst average yet, and consistency wasn't as good. And I admit that I really don't think I'm getting as much out of my changes as I originally thought I would. My OLLs are getting more solid, my fingertricks are clearly better throughout the solve, yet my overall speed is not improving. Will I ever be sub-20?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 11, 2013)

Day 11 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 189/189
best time: 3.57
worst time: 13.97

current avg5: 7.17 (σ = 0.08)
best avg5: 5.42 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 7.83 (σ = 0.81)
best avg12: 6.73 (σ = 1.46)

current avg100: 7.80 (σ = 1.29)
best avg100: 7.76 (σ = 1.29)

session avg: 7.91 (σ = 1.16)
session mean: 7.94



Times:


Spoiler



9.39, 6.29, 7.06, 10.75, 6.07, 9.34, 6.35, 12.18, 6.71, 8.38, 7.05, 8.21, 7.74, 9.15, 6.99, 9.15, 7.91, 9.00, 7.45, 8.27, 9.25, 8.98, 9.66, 8.48, 10.00, 7.92, 8.99, 7.37, 7.54, 7.24, 9.00, 5.51, 7.20, 8.93, 7.14, 8.23, 6.65, 5.74, 8.42, 10.18, 6.71, 7.27, 8.81, 8.57, 13.97, 6.97, 9.64, 7.46, 7.91, 8.67, 7.51, 9.49, 4.72, 8.24, 5.33, 7.74, 8.53, 7.52, 8.15, 7.99, 7.44, 8.10, 8.28, 8.10, 7.22, 7.98, 7.76, 6.88, 6.22, 6.83, 8.40, 7.49, 9.09, 6.79, 8.75, 11.09, 7.80, 7.53, 6.28, 11.45, 7.12, 9.12, 8.82, 9.54, 4.21, 6.49, 7.33, 9.78, 9.10, 7.82, 8.61, 8.47, 9.83, 9.55, 9.74, 7.52, 7.91, 9.32, 8.70, 8.28, 6.63, 3.57, 6.92, 4.61, 5.01, 8.62, 9.47, 8.88, 7.11, 6.88, 7.23, 6.18, 9.96, 6.98, 11.02, 7.78, 8.41, 7.51, 10.47, 8.17, 9.46, 7.30, 9.93, 6.80, 10.27, 7.40, 5.32, 4.98, 7.06, 5.66, 10.21, 6.03, 8.54, 9.53, 4.25, 6.95, 5.81, 8.97, 7.41, 9.12, 8.89, 6.43, 5.65, 5.52, 8.27, 6.08, 9.16, 7.80, 7.46, 5.33, 6.89, 8.89, 6.62, 7.58, 6.33, 8.09, 7.96, 12.65, 8.79, 7.36, 6.34, 8.02, 10.96, 12.49, 7.52, 8.38, 5.22, 6.49, 9.42, 7.83, 8.09, 7.41, 8.62, 7.52, 7.28, 7.91, 9.13, 7.87, 8.22, 8.10, 7.00, 9.64, 7.57, 8.40, 7.26, 7.13, 10.63, 7.12, 4.95



New PB Ao5=5.42, Ao12=6.73.

1817 previous + 189 today = 2006 TOTAL


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 12, 2013)

Update:

solves/total: 1522/1522


single
best: 18.03
worst: 59.52


mean of 3
current: 29.54 (σ = 6.20)
best: 20.38 (σ = 3.43)


avg of 5
current: 31.53 (σ = 3.16)
best: 23.39 (σ = 4.21)


avg of 12
current: 28.48 (σ = 4.38)
best: 25.30 (σ = 3.10)


avg of 50
current: 28.42 (σ = 3.53)
best: 27.18 (σ = 2.66)


avg of 100
current: 28.27 (σ = 3.52)
best: 27.82 (σ = 3.07)


avg of 1000
current: 31.72 (σ = 4.51)
best: 31.72 (σ = 4.50)


Average: 33.78 (σ = 5.33)
Mean: 34.03

It's like day 50 now or something. I am going extremely slow, but I do hope to have it done by World's.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2013)

Day 4 (3x3x3)

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Average: 22.01
Standard Deviation: 3.26
Best Time: 15.09
Worst Time: 37.71

Best Ao5 today / so far: 18.94 / 17.95
Best Ao12 today / so far: *19.68* / 19.68

Total so far: 1000

Times:


Spoiler



28.18, 23.15, 21.86, 18.64, 21.55, 22.34, 25.75, 17.16, 19.00, 23.36, 21.40, 24.42, 25.61, (37.71), 18.06, 21.96, 20.08, 26.60, 20.57, 18.35, 18.70, 21.03, 23.50, 20.65, 24.40, 23.56, 28.50, 24.47, 18.40, 25.49, 17.35, 21.95, 20.99, 21.37, 21.92, 17.20, 20.59, 20.35, 19.42, 30.21, 22.90, 20.14, 20.72, 22.19, 26.71, 19.01, 22.09, 19.94, 21.60, 29.92, 22.63, 24.68, 21.26, 21.39, 22.07, 22.73, 27.37, 20.68, 22.05, 20.24, 17.22, 21.61, 24.55, 28.82, 23.62, 23.62, 25.34, 24.51, 17.14, 19.24, 22.85, 19.97, 27.27, 19.73, 20.36, 26.06, 21.56, 20.45, 22.52, 21.63, 19.94, 24.92, 17.51, 20.93, 22.00, 30.49, 21.71, 18.75, 17.84, 20.87, 22.15, 17.88, 18.42, 20.94, 24.92, (15.09), 23.66, 20.28, 19.83, 24.76, 20.94, 25.12, 17.32, 19.92, 21.78, 21.67, 22.01, 23.03, 17.67, 18.80, 20.41, 21.42, 21.19, 27.43, 17.49, 23.88, 21.03, 18.94, 21.62, 20.84, 25.00, 25.85, 19.92, 20.16, 33.75, 22.83, 28.94, 17.94, 25.00, 21.52, 17.26, 21.31, 17.22, 24.99, 24.24, 25.79, 20.51, 19.75, 26.89, 25.80, 20.10, 22.23, 18.53, 18.26, 26.46, 19.58, 20.90, 20.63, 21.32, 23.12, 17.90, 22.29, 24.15, 20.88, 26.35, 23.43, 18.37, 19.79, 20.04, 23.24, 19.75, 26.25, 21.79, 21.39, 15.72, 23.52, 25.27, 21.34, 26.14, 24.43, 28.60, 20.24, 21.03, 23.02, 22.29, 22.98, 17.37, 23.65, 21.22, 19.84, 24.59, 22.13, 19.66, 21.78, 19.60, 23.28, 17.06, 26.53, 20.59, 22.28, 22.89, 22.97, 22.06, 23.06, 25.91, 20.51, 24.18, 20.40, 19.53, 24.10, 24.84, 20.24, 36.60, 26.64, 20.83, 21.31, 28.42, 21.03, 29.41, 20.01, 21.60, 18.77, 19.73, 24.29, 24.28, 20.23, 20.57, 22.37, 21.74, 19.71, 20.96, 23.25, 20.35, 18.53, 23.21, 24.17, 18.78, 18.73, 19.32, 18.07, 22.15, 22.40, 20.72, 18.43, 18.61, 19.28, 21.55, 19.27, 20.60, 20.12, 21.10, 20.76, 20.91, 19.08, 19.46, 20.91, 20.68, 21.82, 22.39, 24.06



Everything felt a little better today; the times weren't that much better, but it felt better. A couple of real disaster solves in there messed up the overall average a bit - especially the 36.60 pop, which could easily have been sub-20 without the pop. It was especially good near the end.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 13, 2013)

Day 12 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 120/120
best time: 4.89
worst time: 13.86

current avg5: 9.21 (σ = 1.15)
best avg5: 6.26 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 8.53 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 6.87 (σ = 0.73)

current avg100: 7.71 (σ = 1.02)
best avg100: 7.61 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 7.78 (σ = 1.01)
session mean: 7.83



Times:


Spoiler



13.86, 9.69, 7.45, 9.21, 7.31, 10.73, 7.56, 9.24, 7.10, 6.20, 8.25, 7.41, 6.10, 8.33, 7.94, 7.65, 8.47, 7.80, 8.25, 7.30, 7.63, 8.40, 6.57, 8.48, 5.33, 8.47, 8.10, 8.00, 6.62, 10.03, 8.08, 9.08, 7.57, 5.24, 8.24, 9.72, 9.35, 8.38, 6.21, 4.89, 8.65, 8.45, 7.39, 9.94, 8.06, 7.23, 8.96, 8.59, 9.10, 7.72, 9.25, 7.67, 8.33, 8.29, 7.48, 7.75, 5.40, 8.67, 7.13, 8.14, 9.45, 7.00, 5.52, 8.68, 8.30, 8.29, 6.68, 7.64, 7.71, 5.95, 5.36, 6.62, 8.16, 6.22, 7.45, 8.31, 7.21, 7.23, 6.08, 7.78, 8.15, 6.19, 8.74, 6.22, 6.46, 7.78, 7.37, 10.90, 7.19, 6.39, 6.61, 6.19, 7.50, 8.87, 8.52, 6.09, 6.72, 7.34, 6.55, 6.07, 6.75, 7.46, 7.59, 8.10, 10.68, 7.26, 6.78, 8.97, 7.80, 7.83, 8.72, 9.56, 5.07, 7.05, 8.98, 8.55, 11.36, 7.69, 10.54, 8.53



No PBs today but I was close. Maru must have worn out but when I tried added a couple drops again it didn't really make it better this time. Not sure why. TBH, I've lost a bit of motivation. I guess part of it is because I'm rooting for my ShengShou. I'm waiting for it to arrive.

2006 previous + 120 today = 2126 TOTAL


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 15, 2013)

Day 13 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 68/68
best time: 5.55
worst time: 14.76

current avg5: 8.51 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 6.17 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 8.01 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 7.21 (σ = 1.09)

session avg: 8.12 (σ = 1.25)
session mean: 8.26



Times:


Spoiler



9.42, 6.98, 7.81, 10.17, 8.61, 10.21, 9.82, 6.99, 9.04, 11.35, 8.28, 8.19, 8.80, 7.70, 7.38, 5.55, 7.36, 8.07, 8.09, 6.59, 14.76, 7.26, 8.15, 6.91, 9.95, 7.19, 8.21, 11.74, 13.75, 7.51, 10.48, 7.12, 8.42, 6.46, 7.16, 7.81, 7.72, 6.67, 11.42, 6.11, 8.77, 10.55, 5.85, 6.64, 5.68, 6.01, 7.59, 6.69, 7.47, 8.75, 8.67, 8.24, 6.18, 9.22, 7.81, 10.21, 8.22, 10.37, 8.06, 7.22, 6.58, 5.61, 7.22, 7.85, 8.59, 9.37, 9.03, 7.91



Like I said two days ago, I lost some motivation. I didn't do anything yesterday. But weekends are also busier for me so that's my excuse. And this coming week will also be busier than usual. Maybe by the end of it my SS will have arrived. Hmm... I also just realized I got the same best Ao5 today as my record... 6.17. So that's not too bad. Of course, I would have been happier if it were slightly faster... oh well.

2126 previous + 68 today = 2194 TOTAL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2013)

Day 7 (3x3x3) (no counting solves on days 5 and 6)

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Average: 21.74
Standard Deviation: 2.75
Best Time: 14.61
Worst Time: 39.95

Best Ao5 today / so far: 18.61 / 17.95
Best Ao12 today / so far: 20.06 / 19.68

Total so far: 1250

Times:


Spoiler



22.92, 26.15, 23.00, 22.06, 19.60, 24.57, 23.64, 18.99, 17.54, 24.28, 22.14, 21.27, 18.79, 17.77, 22.40, 24.28, 22.59, 22.54, 22.82, 23.30, 20.38, 22.36, (14.61), 23.80, 20.29, 26.10, 20.50, 18.39, 20.22, 22.84, 22.03, 19.30, 20.16, 19.21, 22.54, 22.34, 25.23, 19.04, 21.96, (39.95), 22.08, 19.12, 17.75, 23.09, 16.72, 18.97, 24.24, 26.10, 22.51, 18.85, 21.25, 22.44, 24.25, 22.43, 18.58, 25.05, 21.52, 18.99, 23.30, 22.26, 23.57, 20.68, 18.87, 22.43, 19.20, 17.55, 18.62, 22.12, 21.75, 18.55, 25.97, 21.55, 17.80, 21.35, 21.60, 22.51, 18.06, 22.22, 22.49, 18.38, 22.83, 22.95, 23.19, 18.84, 15.94, 20.10, 23.32, 21.84, 20.39, 20.04, 23.16, 29.47, 17.94, 28.27, 21.02, 24.14, 21.94, 20.84, 21.15, 20.67, 20.91, 23.29, 22.94, 18.18, 24.85, 18.10, 21.85, 20.32, 24.43, 21.14, 19.69, 19.01, 19.24, 26.69, 19.55, 20.97, 22.00, 20.23, 19.69, 17.74, 19.07, 22.71, 25.78, 19.22, 19.49, 22.26, 23.65, 20.80, 19.72, 24.49, 28.74, 23.33, 20.71, 17.84, 19.97, 22.68, 24.59, 22.50, 16.31, 21.67, 20.83, 19.71, 20.92, 22.01, 20.36, 22.08, 19.90, 18.24, 19.89, 22.11, 21.12, 23.26, 24.30, 21.02, 21.12, 19.68, 20.52, 18.45, 21.88, 19.77, 21.28, 23.34, 24.44, 23.85, 23.51, 20.27, 24.43, 19.81, 21.12, 21.68, 23.13, 20.91, 22.71, 19.59, 19.70, 24.32, 23.16, 19.35, 21.32, 22.41, 22.31, 18.92, 21.02, 21.79, 24.29, 23.88, 21.62, 19.48, 26.43, 29.00, 21.38, 22.70, 22.42, 22.66, 19.89, 19.61, 22.97, 25.09, 19.75, 19.49, 23.02, 18.16, 22.19, 21.29, 22.29, 24.91, 22.55, 22.22, 24.17, 22.93, 22.97, 20.26, 27.80, 22.87, 25.06, 21.04, 18.70, 21.70, 20.04, 25.04, 20.29, 27.99, 23.08, 20.59, 20.15, 23.27, 21.19, 29.59, 18.52, 17.96, 18.40, 19.08, 21.04, 23.08, 20.87, 21.42, 21.60, 21.12, 21.15, 23.30, 26.04, 21.21, 18.86, 24.03, 28.88, 22.35, 22.56, 22.11, 23.58, 18.92



Definitely better than any of my days last week. Over the weekend, I did untimed practice, especially with lookahead, but also on PLLs. The bad thing for me was that this felt outrageously faster (my lookahead in particular was better than it's ever been before, and I made far fewer mistakes, and my turning accuracy was better), yet it was less than a half second faster than my best day last week. It just seems so hard to improve at 3x3x3 speedsolving. I don't understand why more people don't do BLD, since it seems to require massively less work to improve at BLD than at speedsolving. I'm quite sure I've put much more practice into 3x3x3 speedsolve than I did into 3x3x3 BLD by the time I got sub-1:30 at that. So for me, it appears sub-1:30 BLD is easier than sub-20 speed. Is that just a difference in my personal abilities, or is it just a demonstration that most people really prefer speedsolving to BLD, and actually practice speedsolving that much?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 16, 2013)

Day 14 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.84
worst time: 15.40

current avg5: 8.86 (σ = 1.11)
best avg5: 6.39 (σ = 1.24)

current avg12: 8.75 (σ = 0.97)
best avg12: 6.86 (σ = 0.81)

current avg100: 7.78 (σ = 1.12)
best avg100: 7.78 (σ = 1.12)

session avg: 7.78 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 7.86



Times:


Spoiler



9.18, 9.74, 9.45, 6.24, 6.36, 9.48, 9.13, 6.95, 7.27, 6.94, 8.33, 9.35, 15.40, 8.61, 6.38, 9.42, 6.69, 7.02, 8.01, 4.79, 9.48, 8.06, 7.20, 9.33, 8.90, 7.27, 8.17, 9.88, 14.60, 2.84, 8.15, 5.44, 8.78, 7.33, 5.01, 7.53, 6.76, 7.29, 7.53, 6.10, 9.84, 8.24, 12.41, 8.49, 6.21, 9.03, 8.59, 10.01, 8.33, 8.50, 8.87, 6.24, 7.95, 4.83, 7.85, 7.52, 6.62, 7.62, 7.73, 7.91, 8.38, 7.92, 7.19, 8.62, 8.07, 7.09, 6.10, 6.13, 6.66, 7.80, 7.26, 6.57, 6.82, 6.87, 6.80, 7.65, 7.04, 7.31, 7.14, 6.98, 7.71, 7.43, 6.90, 5.94, 8.00, 6.46, 7.59, 5.11, 5.06, 8.06, 7.57, 9.30, 9.33, 8.44, 11.18, 10.34, 10.13, 8.13, 7.85, 8.31



Hurry up, ShengShou...

2194 previous + 100 today = 2294 TOTAL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2013)

Day 8 (3x3x3)

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Average: 21.72
Standard Deviation: 2.56
Best Time: 12.95
Worst Time: 31.59

Best single today / so far: *12.95* / 12.95
Best Ao5 today / so far: 18.78 / 17.95
Best Ao12 today / so far: 20.10 / 19.68

Total so far: 1500

Times:


Spoiler



19.73, 23.68, 26.54, 20.20, 23.20, 20.33, 20.79, 22.19, 20.95, 23.77, 18.31, 22.73, 25.54, 21.75, 23.25, 22.28, 22.14, 22.16, 21.20, 22.58, 19.80, 22.21, 21.21, 24.36, 21.46, 22.37, 26.67, 22.69, 20.94, 24.95, 19.90, 24.26, 24.85, 20.96, 26.28, 21.54, 21.96, 22.11, 20.81, 19.35, 19.91, 19.61, 21.13, 24.97, 22.27, 19.51, 18.53, 21.21, 19.87, 19.95, 21.71, 21.39, 20.59, 23.18, 18.65, 19.20, 24.65, 19.29, 19.48, 21.82, 18.73, 24.19, 19.09, 27.16, 22.12, 19.05, 18.70, 20.65, 21.77, 19.80, 18.49, 24.19, 22.73, 19.74, 21.84, 24.26, 18.67, 27.43, 21.16, 20.46, 22.69, 22.59, 21.12, 20.63, 19.06, 26.69, 23.34, 19.91, 21.23, 27.02, 19.74, 18.83, 23.96, 20.87, 18.35, 21.37, 27.71, 20.12, 20.03, 29.63, 24.08, 19.84, 20.37, 21.03, 19.83, 23.24, 18.46, 20.95, 21.87, 21.20, 20.76, 22.06, 25.62, 22.26, 21.28, 21.61, 20.36, 18.67, 19.46, 23.37, 17.50, 22.25, 20.06, 19.70, 20.23, 19.41, 19.29, 25.24, 25.60, 17.92, 16.33, 21.61, 19.58, 18.84, 20.15, 19.01, 21.59, 27.60, 20.92, 23.29, 18.91, 23.19, 18.73, 21.06, 20.67, 18.26, 22.03, 20.28, 25.17, 26.41, 18.62, 20.47, 19.45, 21.07, 23.18, 22.10, 21.02, 20.24, 21.07, 24.78, 21.60, 24.56, 23.67, 22.44, 18.36, 24.53, 23.20, 21.39, 23.35, 21.24, 23.55, 18.75, 24.58, 18.84, 24.61, 18.89, 25.31, 21.32, 17.78, 24.57, 21.86, 23.14, 22.47, 19.76, 18.10, 19.54, 21.51, 21.00, 23.65, 23.24, 20.45, 28.24, 19.35, 19.47, 22.48, 26.24, 17.37, 19.60, 19.25, 19.08, 20.74, 23.28, 21.75, 27.68, 25.51, 21.96, 24.45, 20.57, 20.96, 24.56, 20.21, 23.39, 21.33, 24.88, 22.80, 20.88, 23.09, 21.02, 20.75, 22.98, 22.47, 21.22, 21.56, 22.34, 24.97, 19.44, 24.23, 23.52, 19.83, 20.31, 19.60, (12.95), 25.42, 22.80, (31.59), 27.67, 17.16, 20.42, 22.44, 19.11, 25.75, 18.37, 19.76, 19.82, 19.44, 22.98, 25.53, 22.01, 23.52, 19.19


About the same as yesterday, slightly better. It felt a lot better, but there were some periods when I lost my concentration that really hurt the average. Like right after that 12.95 - I always do terribly after a really good solve - it's like it throws my rhythm off or something. I'm quite sure the 12.95 is my all-time best single, lucky or unlucky. It was amazingly lucky:


Spoiler



Scramble (scramble with cross on top): U R D F' U2 D' L' B D' L B R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 D' B2 L2 F2
Solve: x2 F y2 R' D R (4)
y' R U R' (3) (7)
y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (7) (14)
y2 U' R U' R' U R' U' R (8) (22)
y L' U L (3) (25)
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R U (10) (35)
PLL skip
Not a bad fewest moves solve, actually.  And the first move of the OLL was completely unnecessary, so it would have really been 34.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 17, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Like right after that 12.95 - I always do terribly after a really good solve - it's like it throws my rhythm off or something.



I do that too all the time. Terrible solves after awesome solves.

Day 15 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 210/210
best time: 3.74
worst time: 13.12

current avg5: 8.21 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 5.58 (σ = 0.10)

current avg12: 7.32 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 6.81 (σ = 0.77)

current avg100: 7.54 (σ = 1.14)
best avg100: 7.53 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 7.67 (σ = 1.19)
session mean: 7.72



Times:


Spoiler



8.31, 9.09, 7.18, 6.82, 10.19, 6.49, 5.91, 7.36, 6.47, 7.44, 8.41, 8.22, 6.73, 9.34, 11.45, 6.71, 8.42, 6.29, 6.19, 6.37, 8.82, 8.33, 7.12, 6.18, 6.09, 7.81, 10.45, 8.91, 7.43, 8.68, 9.48, 6.09, 8.71, 9.89, 8.68, 10.03, 9.15, 6.18, 7.10, 5.90, 9.38, 8.79, 8.59, 7.48, 6.21, 6.59, 7.91, 9.59, 8.59, 8.56, 5.77, 5.94, 7.28, 6.83, 12.14, 5.63, 9.55, 8.10, 7.88, 5.46, 10.54, 9.03, 9.06, 8.14, 8.34, 5.96, 7.08, 11.70, 7.64, 6.77, 8.48, 7.50, 5.47, 5.64, 5.64, 8.08, 4.63, 6.58, 8.43, 6.74, 8.30, 8.96, 9.69, 6.78, 9.28, 10.19, 5.98, 7.29, 7.46, 6.55, 6.77, 6.72, 9.83, 6.86, 7.56, 10.37, 10.09, 9.22, 6.54, 8.48, 8.97, 7.49, 8.35, 7.46, 5.79, 7.38, 7.60, 9.82, 7.39, 7.70, 7.40, 7.46, 9.70, 8.82, 6.42, 4.49, 7.03, 7.25, 9.48, 8.69, 8.38, 7.97, 7.84, 6.42, 7.66, 8.46, 7.43, 7.98, 6.75, 10.69, 7.10, 6.22, 8.89, 9.59, 7.16, 8.74, 7.82, 8.81, 8.25, 6.90, 6.79, 8.27, 10.19, 8.04, 5.86, 6.89, 5.62, 9.38, 5.82, 10.41, 9.63, 9.07, 8.96, 6.60, 5.81, 6.08, 3.74, 7.12, 8.15, 8.66, 5.04, 7.38, 6.52, 6.88, 9.76, 7.74, 6.96, 7.63, 7.29, 5.75, 7.24, 8.32, 6.70, 6.67, 5.86, 6.35, 7.14, 7.96, 8.20, 5.97, 6.84, 6.40, 8.29, 5.46, 9.35, 7.28, 5.69, 9.64, 8.40, 9.04, 7.42, 9.50, 6.74, 8.15, 9.75, 6.86, 5.78, 6.69, 5.91, 8.48, 6.74, 7.48, 7.43, 5.60, 5.96, 9.07, 13.12, 7.73, 7.82, 6.57



New PBs again. Ao5=5.58, Ao100=7.53. Almost new best Ao12... it was the exact same as my current record. Pretty good session though.

2294 previous + 210 today = 2504 TOTAL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2013)

Day 9 (3x3x3)

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Average: 22.00
Standard Deviation: 2.85
Best Time: 13.99
Worst Time: 42.80

Best single today / so far: 13.99 / 12.95
Best Ao5 today / so far: 18.68 / 17.95
Best Ao12 today / so far: 19.91 / 19.68

Total so far: 1750

Times:


Spoiler



22.91, 21.03, 29.56, 23.78, 18.32, 24.41, 26.20, 21.19, 21.65, 23.85, 23.59, 26.20, 21.59, 21.03, 21.27, 23.83, 20.84, 18.48, 18.51, 22.80, 27.03, 21.78, 20.38, 23.72, 19.64, 21.98, 21.82, 25.65, 22.64, 22.37, 23.63, 20.85, 20.73, 23.44, 20.85, 18.05, 19.75, 21.74, 19.82, 20.61, 22.41, 21.99, 21.11, 27.91, 24.24, 27.19, 22.02, 20.16, 17.00, 20.68, 18.63, 21.08, 19.28, 22.81, 24.77, 22.28, 24.98, 23.54, 21.06, 18.74, 20.50, 22.77, 21.76, 23.36, 20.07, 20.11, 21.59, 22.52, 22.46, 18.53, 22.78, 21.07, 21.00, 19.12, 22.35, 22.66, 21.19, 23.07, 30.08, 24.03, 20.08, 20.92, 21.47, 18.76, 21.19, 25.66, 24.08, 25.91, 19.60, 19.99, 22.17, 24.77, 21.00, 28.67, 22.70, 24.67, 22.07, 18.89, 21.67, 26.57, 22.63, 20.74, 22.54, 20.48, 20.13, 20.88, 17.46, 22.98, 23.31, 25.34, 24.10, 21.48, 23.65, 16.45, 26.27, 19.81, 22.39, 22.93, (13.99), 22.35, 21.99, 22.29, 26.40, 21.15, 21.22, 23.87, 20.65, 21.32, 17.68, 20.20, 17.52, 21.42, 18.17, 21.72, 19.97, 24.56, 17.94, 20.00, 21.68, 20.58, 22.51, 18.89, 18.49, 20.07, 23.10, 22.25, 22.28, 22.11, 22.97, 18.52, 28.05, 23.08, 16.92, 20.39, 20.60, 24.44, 23.51, 21.78, 22.39, 21.31, 19.96, 20.12, 24.94, 23.14, 20.13, 20.02, 18.20, 21.86, 17.87, 22.15, 25.27, 24.40, 21.46, 21.89, 25.93, 21.94, 28.85, 18.52, 24.59, 19.19, 16.16, 20.41, 19.49, 23.04, 23.22, (42.80), 24.33, 20.72, 25.97, 20.34, 21.62, 23.62, 23.61, 24.15, 22.09, 19.93, 23.64, 20.04, 27.00, 18.84, 20.06, 22.81, 21.34, 22.40, 20.75, 21.50, 22.19, 21.38, 23.13, 21.25, 20.74, 21.99, 21.69, 23.52, 21.46, 18.40, 19.45, 21.54, 21.79, 20.85, 25.73, 22.92, 23.25, 17.41, 17.84, 20.90, 19.70, 20.23, 22.03, 25.06, 20.66, 19.50, 21.78, 22.01, 19.86, 20.84, 21.32, 26.90, 21.88, 22.56, 22.59, 23.52, 20.25, 24.36, 26.09, 20.20, 19.43, 20.99, 28.64, 27.47



Very bad average today, although some of it was good. I had some good streaks and some bad streaks.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 18, 2013)

Let's go for a pyraminx marathon!

Day 1 

Pyraminx solved : 250
Average : 7.84
Best time : 4.47
Worst time : 14.15
Best av 5 : 6.39
Best av 12 : 6.80

Good average of 12


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2013)

Day 10 (3x3x3)

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Average: 21.64
Standard Deviation: 2.49
Best Time: 15.36
Worst Time: 31.14

Best single today / so far: 15.36 / 12.95
Best Ao5 today / so far: 19.17 / 17.95
Best Ao12 today / so far: 19.85 / 19.68

Total so far: 2000

Times:


Spoiler



22.55, 23.41, 20.43, 25.07, 23.57, 18.18, 27.98, 23.73, 22.90, 18.72, 22.70, 25.04, 19.91, 18.50, 23.34, 21.54, (15.36), 21.00, 21.41, 18.36, 20.20, 23.59, 25.19, 20.24, 22.58, 27.63, 25.08, 19.83, 18.30, 19.37, 17.92, 20.60, 21.99, 20.10, 26.37, 21.27, 24.99, 19.63, 20.14, 23.86, 23.03, 24.49, 20.38, 19.77, 20.92, 17.26, 23.05, 18.69, 20.18, 24.36, 22.70, 23.26, 25.89, 21.29, 23.47, 23.81, 20.50, 18.44, 21.90, 20.80, 19.79, 21.32, 26.75, 21.82, 17.57, 22.19, 22.95, 18.88, 24.41, 20.06, 24.27, 20.37, 22.31, 20.93, 19.71, 18.60, 18.90, 19.21, 25.46, 20.27, 21.15, 21.48, 22.75, 19.80, 19.39, 18.35, 24.67, 19.44, 26.68, 21.13, 18.92, 22.69, 21.01, 18.42, 22.30, 20.80, 21.09, 24.24, 21.26, 20.41, 20.35, 21.34, 19.73, 20.47, 23.14, 19.37, 24.66, 20.32, 20.70, 27.63, 22.29, 23.93, 22.31, 19.41, 22.45, 23.49, 20.79, 26.24, 24.10, 20.23, 23.77, 26.55, 20.86, 23.44, 21.68, 18.79, 20.88, 21.51, 20.75, 17.90, 18.90, 19.30, 20.49, 21.08, 18.11, 19.70, 24.13, 21.88, 19.14, 27.95, 18.31, 21.33, 23.50, 19.24, 18.32, 21.31, 22.08, 20.77, 20.79, 24.95, 17.60, 18.54, 19.67, 20.55, 22.59, 22.14, 21.53, 21.61, 23.13, 18.50, 19.09, 23.08, 22.35, 20.68, 23.23, 29.35, 22.28, 25.40, 22.03, 21.36, 17.94, 23.47, 21.29, 25.31, 19.10, 22.83, 19.79, 19.38, 19.40, 23.62, 21.27, 23.09, 23.91, 19.72, 22.62, 26.41, 20.74, 19.79, 20.28, 19.83, 20.46, 19.77, 20.13, 17.98, 23.55, 19.44, 18.63, 19.48, 27.56, 22.39, 21.00, 23.07, 20.52, 19.89, 25.10, 18.76, 20.98, 19.73, (31.14), 23.01, 26.54, 20.42, 20.09, 21.87, 20.24, 19.95, 19.07, 22.00, 20.90, 22.88, 21.86, 21.00, 19.78, 18.47, 20.90, 22.34, 21.99, 23.41, 28.54, 26.95, 20.16, 23.18, 19.45, 20.42, 21.96, 23.90, 20.03, 18.39, 24.80, 21.09, 21.07, 24.71, 23.79, 19.27, 20.05, 21.74, 21.78, 22.66, 24.42, 21.66



Very consistent today, but kind of disappointing. It kept feeling like I should have a speed breakthrough, but it never really happened. Still, this was my fastest overall average day yet.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 19, 2013)

Day 16 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.52
worst time: 13.12

current avg5: 7.86 (σ = 0.84)
best avg5: 6.38 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 7.67 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 6.86 (σ = 0.67)

current avg100: 8.30 (σ = 1.19)
best avg100: 8.30 (σ = 1.19)

session avg: 8.30 (σ = 1.19)
session mean: 8.33



Times:


Spoiler



9.47, 10.10, 9.24, 8.66, 7.55, 9.51, 10.15, 5.84, 7.42, 8.64, 9.66, 7.26, 6.92, 7.38, 9.23, 8.79, 13.11, 8.82, 9.32, 8.33, 7.38, 10.53, 10.46, 10.29, 8.29, 9.43, 7.26, 11.10, 7.12, 7.96, 7.29, 3.52, 6.27, 9.49, 8.01, 6.17, 8.01, 7.22, 6.90, 7.66, 7.86, 9.91, 7.82, 9.25, 7.70, 9.40, 11.55, 11.27, 8.19, 10.04, 9.07, 8.36, 11.33, 7.28, 9.05, 10.07, 8.55, 7.65, 8.72, 9.59, 8.91, 8.29, 9.17, 8.14, 7.65, 6.67, 8.10, 9.97, 9.51, 8.57, 6.86, 8.21, 9.10, 8.18, 8.22, 6.99, 8.53, 7.73, 13.12, 5.66, 7.16, 7.54, 5.74, 6.25, 6.44, 7.09, 7.09, 6.95, 7.89, 11.05, 7.35, 4.58, 6.25, 7.68, 7.01, 7.64, 8.79, 7.16, 9.85, 7.06



This was yesterday's 100 solves. I just didn't post them. It was a bad day but not unexpected... I had a rough night before that. I had trouble getting sub-7 times.

***
Day 17 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 150/150
best time: 5.04
worst time: 23.88

current avg5: 7.08 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 6.76 (σ = 1.25)

current avg12: 7.54 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 7.04 (σ = 0.68)

current avg100: 8.00 (σ = 1.07)
best avg100: 7.90 (σ = 1.05)

session avg: 7.97 (σ = 1.04)
session mean: 8.21



Times:


Spoiler



6.68, 8.82, 9.63, 8.25, 7.39, 6.90, 12.71, 15.83, 7.99, 7.20, 5.90, 8.95, 7.04, 8.43, 8.05, 10.21, 6.42, 8.30, 7.95, 7.07, 7.07, 6.83, 9.25, 8.86, 8.79, 8.51, 8.43, 9.43, 8.21, 8.17, 12.70, 6.22, 7.59, 8.14, 5.04, 6.89, 7.59, 7.68, 7.51, 6.98, 7.74, 6.08, 6.16, 9.07, 9.95, 7.22, 7.94, 7.50, 7.42, 7.39, 6.92, 10.51, 8.90, 8.81, 6.62, 5.59, 5.20, 8.07, 9.43, 8.45, 7.97, 7.92, 7.41, 5.87, 9.82, 8.16, 6.93, 9.06, 7.04, 6.51, 8.38, 7.62, 6.64, 6.90, 6.80, 9.76, 10.35, 6.75, 8.15, 8.14, 12.78, 6.86, 7.07, 11.82, 8.23, 7.41, 6.01, 7.31, 11.25, 6.95, 8.01, 7.19, 8.46, 9.11, 7.48, 9.52, 8.14, 7.22, 8.73, 7.09, 5.60, 8.21, 10.41, 9.60, 23.88, 7.64, 8.47, 7.06, 8.98, 8.41, 6.94, 7.85, 14.28, 8.37, 7.87, 8.16, 7.90, 7.25, 6.82, 8.05, 8.77, 6.32, 9.85, 9.00, 8.75, 8.02, 7.77, 9.01, 7.90, 5.99, 7.90, 8.58, 8.42, 14.31, 8.21, 5.92, 6.92, 8.67, 8.24, 9.69, 7.99, 7.16, 8.31, 6.96, 7.40, 6.50, 6.81, 7.50, 8.05, 6.93



2504 previous + 100 yesterday + 150 today = 2754 TOTAL


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 19, 2013)

Pyraminx day 2

Pyraminx solved : 250
Average : 7.62
Best time : 3.26
Worst time : 13.27
Best av 5 : 5.82
Best av 12 : 6.85

Total pyraminx solved : 500

Two average sub NR but very lucky

Stats :

[3, 4[ : 3
[4, 5[ : 8
[5, 6[ : 43
[6, 7[ : 82
[7, 8[ : 165
[8, 9[ : 114
[9, 10[ : 51
[10, 11[ : 22
[11 ... : 12

To complete the challenge I have to do 133 pyraminx per day for the 28 remaining days


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 20, 2013)

Day 18

Stats:


Spoiler



umber of times: 44/44
best time: 4.47
worst time: 11.70

current avg5: 7.94 (σ = 1.11)
best avg5: 6.51 (σ = 0.86)

current avg12: 7.51 (σ = 0.77)
best avg12: 6.89 (σ = 1.16)

session avg: 7.79 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 7.83



Times:


Spoiler



10.39, 9.34, 9.33, 8.94, 8.43, 10.59, 8.17, 8.04, 11.70, 8.32, 8.70, 7.98, 5.36, 10.37, 6.37, 4.47, 7.99, 7.92, 6.13, 8.35, 5.91, 5.45, 7.49, 7.93, 7.53, 7.20, 8.09, 8.07, 6.63, 7.32, 8.06, 6.39, 8.14, 7.04, 5.63, 7.00, 7.94, 7.68, 6.53, 7.51, 6.96, 7.10, 9.20, 10.89



I *think* my pyraminx arrived today but I have to go pick it up, maybe tomorrow. So 44 solves is good enough. If it's my shengshou I'm sure I will be spending more time on it.

2754 previous + 44 today = 2798 TOTAL


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 21, 2013)

Day 19

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 351/351
best time: 3.51
worst time: 16.47

current avg5: 6.48 (σ = 1.25)
best avg5: 4.88 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 6.86 (σ = 1.06)
best avg12: 6.10 (σ = 1.16)

current avg100: 6.93 (σ = 1.11)
best avg100: 6.86 (σ = 1.02)

session avg: 7.09 (σ = 1.08)
session mean: 7.16



Times:


Spoiler



9.09, 8.21, 4.57, 6.58, 7.97, 5.25, 7.40, 6.76, 7.83, 5.09, 7.97, 7.38, 7.93, 6.94, 8.76, 7.11, 8.29, 4.69, 6.35, 7.20, 7.55, 8.47, 7.82, 8.54, 6.23, 5.33, 6.43, 6.59, 4.72, 7.01, 6.41, 7.07, 4.93, 7.07, 9.10, 6.73, 7.24, 8.09, 6.03, 6.08, 7.55, 6.79, 7.72, 7.23, 7.49, 7.64, 5.91, 7.13, 7.26, 6.91, 5.32, 7.20, 9.04, 7.96, 13.49, 6.94, 7.32, 7.85, 9.67, 5.61, 7.16, 7.76, 9.17, 6.86, 6.13, 6.76, 8.74, 6.08, 6.33, 7.48, 6.12, 6.64, 7.08, 9.54, 7.53, 8.08, 7.36, 6.13, 7.29, 8.58, 6.84, 6.87, 5.15, 5.68, 7.11, 10.94, 4.61, 7.44, 7.89, 6.33, 7.46, 7.92, 7.49, 9.61, 8.13, 7.55, 6.00, 10.58, 7.76, 7.08, 12.64, 6.92, 5.67, 7.81, 8.25, 7.24, 5.41, 10.07, 10.05, 6.32, 6.74, 5.54, 7.63, 8.51, 9.21, 7.11, 7.64, 6.59, 5.31, 7.22, 4.95, 10.07, 7.67, 4.76, 6.98, 6.39, 6.19, 8.69, 7.19, 6.21, 5.96, 8.87, 6.21, 6.79, 7.15, 5.75, 6.58, 7.57, 7.73, 6.97, 7.68, 4.96, 5.49, 6.06, 6.04, 7.74, 8.21, 5.34, 8.43, 8.23, 3.99, 8.42, 7.31, 6.91, 7.70, 11.14, 5.54, 5.77, 6.13, 8.14, 7.97, 5.52, 8.56, 7.82, 4.97, 6.19, 5.44, 3.51, 8.94, 4.96, 7.06, 8.58, 7.24, 10.05, 7.66, 5.27, 5.49, 7.44, 8.45, 7.26, 6.91, 8.86, 6.35, 6.52, 5.64, 7.74, 6.10, 8.29, 9.16, 5.10, 8.70, 8.94, 11.59, 6.53, 6.92, 7.40, 7.71, 4.61, 8.56, 8.33, 8.50, 7.93, 6.19, 4.82, 9.65, 5.68, 9.03, 6.82, 6.52, 7.80, 8.06, 6.12, 8.36, 8.42, 7.73, 6.55, 4.84, 7.13, 6.23, 7.29, 6.02, 7.54, 7.60, 8.04, 5.25, 4.80, 7.79, 7.27, 6.59, 5.33, 7.07, 9.37, 9.82, 7.18, 7.91, 6.62, 6.46, 8.23, 8.11, 6.91, 8.21, 7.51, 10.17, 4.30, 6.22, 8.12, 5.90, 6.54, 6.35, 6.87, 6.97, 6.44, 7.35, 6.02, 7.08, 7.23, 10.66, 10.80, 7.16, 6.96, 6.93, 7.94, 6.19, 3.93, 9.81, 7.61, 6.76, 8.80, 8.15, 7.41, 5.95, 5.60, 5.87, 5.80, 7.32, 10.53, 7.23, 8.61, 6.29, 7.10, 5.36, 7.69, 6.11, 7.92, 4.64, 8.00, 3.86, 5.26, 4.73, 5.94, 7.29, 6.51, 6.45, 8.31, 7.55, 8.80, 6.57, 7.18, 6.47, 7.83, 8.54, 7.26, 7.39, 6.99, 5.35, 5.71, 7.20, 6.18, 5.97, 7.24, 5.55, 8.59, 6.35, 8.35, 6.23, 7.29, 9.05, 7.26, 4.77, 7.57, 4.52, 6.54, 7.01, 6.67, 16.47, 7.21, 7.08, 7.03, 7.33, 5.56, 5.39, 6.12, 6.81, 6.21, 11.84, 6.06, 4.72, 5.87, 8.37, 7.24, 6.36, 6.37, 6.03, 6.42, 8.85, 10.42, 3.69, 6.94, 7.43, 5.06, 7.89



My shengshou arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All today's solves were done with the SS and I am never going back to Meffert's. It's awesome and moves so fast! I also lubed it with lubix... the tips were making a ton of springy noises so I got rid of that. Totally smashed all my PBs (except for that single) so I'm really happy! New PBs: Ao5=4.88, Ao12=6.10, Ao100=6.86. Note that my previous PB Ao100 was 7.53 and this Ao100 is only 0.05 slower than my previous best Ao12! Big dfference!


2798 previous + 351 today = 3149 TOTAL


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 22, 2013)

Day 20

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 52/52
best time: 5.28
worst time: 13.20

current avg5: 7.56 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 6.35 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 7.28 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 6.82 (σ = 0.56)

session avg: 7.33 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 7.51



Times:


Spoiler



7.83, 6.73, 7.48, 6.81, 5.84, 6.27, 5.96, 9.40, 9.01, 7.65, 6.69, 6.86, 8.47, 7.32, 6.07, 12.15, 7.85, 6.84, 6.98, 7.80, 6.02, 7.43, 11.77, 6.73, 13.20, 6.61, 7.15, 5.28, 6.87, 8.48, 7.90, 5.68, 11.69, 6.63, 6.52, 6.40, 7.49, 6.57, 7.01, 7.29, 5.32, 7.09, 7.47, 8.04, 5.68, 6.92, 8.12, 6.83, 7.52, 6.86, 8.31, 9.56



Sundays are always busy for me.

3149 previous + 52 today = 3201 TOTAL


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 22, 2013)

Day 3 : 0 pyraminx

Day 4 : 15 Pyraminx (official times)

First round : 10.52 8.58 7.30 18.09 8.84 = 9.31 Very bad

Second round : 18.03 8.80 7.83 6.69 8.71 = 8.45 Bad

Final : 6.80 6.83 7.58 8.43 8.44 = 7.61 Good 


Day 5 : 200 pyraminx solve

Average : 7.28
Best : 4.52
Worst : 13.73
Best av 5 : 5.08
Best av 12 : 5.53 

Total pyraminx solved : 500 + 15 + 200 = 715


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2013)

Days 11-14 (3x3x3)

First 125 solves on day 11, the rest on day 14; no timed solves on days 12 and 13.

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Average: 22.24
Standard Deviation: 2.48
Best Time: 16.30
Worst Time: 31.08

Best single today / so far: 16.30 / 12.95
Best Ao5 today / so far: 18.48 / 17.95
Best Ao12 today / so far: 20.14 / 19.68

Total so far: 2250

Times:


Spoiler



20.56, 22.67, 21.30, 20.26, 19.89, 21.62, 20.84, 17.86, 23.66, 21.50, 20.45, 18.81, 21.11, 22.62, 25.81, 17.73, 20.94, 19.14, 23.62, 24.03, 22.73, 22.16, 21.11, 22.58, (31.08), 28.53, 26.12, 22.66, 23.55, 21.92, 23.19, 24.23, 18.11, 24.59, 19.00, 18.34, (16.30), 19.30, 19.61, 22.37, 18.53, 27.53, 21.83, 20.84, 20.48, 21.11, 19.73, 26.28, 25.28, 23.66, 24.72, 21.33, 20.61, 19.34, 21.62, 20.98, 20.58, 20.22, 20.42, 24.61, 22.37, 23.62, 21.14, 17.11, 20.08, 23.23, 21.54, 21.25, 23.76, 19.37, 24.44, 18.43, 21.86, 24.84, 23.00, 22.24, 22.82, 20.34, 23.86, 24.50, 21.11, 23.40, 23.23, 21.87, 20.48, 17.56, 23.45, 23.79, 22.45, 25.25, 22.54, 20.19, 18.76, 19.06, 19.39, 19.25, 22.59, 25.83, 25.28, 25.09, 22.65, 21.83, 24.67, 21.82, 18.92, 25.86, 24.19, 22.02, 23.34, 19.12, 22.26, 20.19, 20.86, 23.94, 24.12, 20.62, 22.42, 23.69, 22.76, 26.23, 21.98, 23.69, 25.36, 20.56, 22.28, 23.05, 25.52, 22.11, 29.62, 22.00, 27.39, 27.09, 23.89, 20.14, 23.26, 22.75, 24.08, 21.61, 21.08, 20.08, 20.59, 23.89, 21.48, 22.70, 22.48, 22.25, 23.75, 24.54, 22.44, 26.98, 20.17, 26.01, 21.25, 24.92, 21.11, 24.98, 18.03, 22.08, 21.23, 28.34, 18.34, 22.51, 21.61, 18.59, 25.75, 21.52, 20.23, 21.16, 21.25, 25.11, 21.66, 24.78, 19.26, 20.97, 17.67, 18.81, 19.45, 24.80, 23.86, 22.90, 20.44, 26.42, 22.53, 21.33, 22.09, 20.09, 23.28, 25.61, 21.37, 19.89, 20.70, 21.00, 19.37, 24.67, 21.30, 19.64, 24.40, 19.39, 26.67, 24.42, 25.23, 20.14, 25.36, 21.16, 24.11, 23.69, 18.90, 23.26, 24.52, 21.28, 19.55, 18.22, 26.11, 19.75, 20.03, 24.20, 24.08, 20.40, 25.23, 24.55, 21.20, 26.66, 23.50, 22.61, 23.64, 23.12, 25.34, 23.87, 20.37, 23.62, 20.05, 20.45, 19.66, 22.95, 20.02, 21.50, 21.34, 19.83, 19.98, 16.95, 22.55, 20.95, 23.89, 24.50, 24.16, 21.16, 27.45, 22.83, 21.50, 18.48



Very bad. Part of that was probably due to the fact that I split it over two days, so I had to get warmed up a second time. I really seem to forget so much of what I've learned over even just a couple of days.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 22, 2013)

@Bacyril: So the line between good and bad is ~8 seconds?

@Mike: I think this is the first set of 250 without a sub20 ao12. What will it take for you to call your self sub 20? Ao100, 250 or even more?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 23, 2013)

Day 21 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 285/285
best time: 2.98
worst time: 24.80

current avg5: 6.67 (σ = 0.42)
best avg5: 5.28 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 7.03 (σ = 1.25)
best avg12: 5.74 (σ = 0.85)

current avg100: 7.14 (σ = 1.24)
best avg100: 6.72 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 7.11 (σ = 1.17)
session mean: 7.23



Times:


Spoiler



7.08, 11.09, 7.45, 7.13, 7.59, 6.59, 8.58, 7.55, 7.12, 9.29, 6.55, 8.45, 6.55, 8.80, 7.05, 9.85, 7.69, 6.34, 6.33, 3.26, 7.34, 7.45, 6.94, 5.34, 6.77, 5.76, 5.91, 8.56, 6.99, 8.59, 7.55, 8.40, 8.11, 7.15, 5.70, 5.96, 12.48, 5.75, 5.80, 7.73, 7.73, 8.49, 6.40, 6.69, 2.98, 7.55, 8.90, 7.28, 5.73, 5.81, 7.34, 5.94, 5.62, 4.73, 8.02, 6.38, 5.65, 9.27, 9.16, 7.58, 11.09, 7.97, 7.19, 5.63, 8.16, 8.42, 7.98, 10.26, 5.02, 6.27, 8.55, 6.64, 10.02, 9.38, 5.61, 6.77, 6.18, 6.52, 6.72, 6.46, 7.64, 7.17, 6.41, 9.07, 9.07, 7.89, 7.10, 7.78, 9.29, 9.24, 10.45, 6.56, 5.07, 7.59, 7.83, 7.72, 7.19, 6.86, 8.49, 6.72, 5.79, 8.70, 8.01, 5.67, 7.07, 6.81, 8.02, 10.30, 6.89, 5.85, 8.68, 6.10, 8.17, 6.83, 8.69, 7.69, 6.08, 6.29, 7.63, 8.14, 6.33, 9.93, 6.58, 8.85, 7.92, 6.67, 8.58, 5.12, 5.86, 6.84, 18.59, 5.01, 7.88, 6.90, 6.32, 8.15, 9.67, 5.44, 12.15, 5.81, 6.71, 5.79, 8.53, 6.49, 5.52, 8.13, 8.53, 5.46, 7.11, 7.52, 6.10, 6.46, 7.47, 5.12, 6.95, 8.76, 5.37, 6.54, 7.27, 5.34, 5.52, 6.69, 6.67, 5.77, 5.00, 6.08, 6.65, 8.29, 5.44, 6.54, 5.42, 6.94, 5.06, 4.54, 5.88, 7.96, 6.71, 9.26, 6.46, 5.82, 6.51, 5.23, 5.40, 5.16, 5.38, 7.00, 4.93, 5.30, 8.68, 7.28, 5.21, 4.76, 7.05, 6.68, 7.46, 6.83, 7.15, 6.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.95, 3.02, 10.31, 7.04, 8.01, 6.24, 7.08, 6.57, 5.68, 6.95, 8.90, 6.98, 8.31, 5.55, 4.08, 7.15, 6.62, 10.01, 7.76, 6.02, 5.35, 8.08, 8.94, 7.43, 6.07, 7.56, 9.02, 7.03, 6.38, 10.65, 7.91, 6.95, 7.76, 7.08, 6.44, 10.53, 10.22, 8.79, 5.48, 7.57, 10.23, 5.17, 7.78, 8.38, 6.81, 7.36, 6.41, 5.96, 6.90, 8.39, 7.75, 7.37, 8.55, 5.20, 7.84, 6.72, 6.76, 7.90, 5.70, 5.07, 5.96, 4.96, 6.78, 9.16, 6.18, 7.76, 7.65, 24.80, 4.78, 3.05, 7.42, 6.14, 8.31, 10.48, 5.14, 9.22, 7.62, 7.98, 5.24, 5.80, 8.30, 6.91, 6.92, 6.08, 6.18



Sad that when I was all warmed up and breaking PBs I had to stop to do something and when I came back I had to warm up again. But otherwise...
New PB Ao12=5.74, Ao100=6.72. Sub-6 Ao12!!!!!!

3201 previous + 285 today = 3486 TOTAL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> @Mike: I think this is the first set of 250 without a sub20 ao12. What will it take for you to call your self sub 20? Ao100, 250 or even more?



That's a good question. In the past, I've always claimed I was sub-X once I got an Ao100 that was sub-X. But these days, I'm not sure I'd really be satisfied with that - it seems my consistency is too bad to trust just one Ao100. Maybe if I've had several of them, then I'd think I was really sub-20. But for sure, I'd need to finally complete the race to sub-20; considering I've never had a single sub-20 average there yet, it could be a while.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 23, 2013)

Day 6 

300 pyraminx solved

Average : 7.38
Best : 3.81
Worst : 13.88
Best av 5 : 5.87
Best av 12 : 6.32

Total pyraminx solved : 1015

I was happy to have an average sub 8 in competition after failed the first two round.

7.61 average 5 is not that great but in competition it's ok


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2013)

Day 15 (3x3x3)

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Average: 21.31
Standard Deviation: 2.26
Best Time: 16.21
Worst Time: 29.71

Best single today / so far: 16.21 / 12.95
Best Ao5 today / so far: 18.53 / 17.95
Best Ao12 today / so far: *19.47* / 19.47

Total so far: 2500

Times:


Spoiler



20.77, 16.21, 21.05, 20.51, 20.24, 23.04, 23.79, 22.96, 20.44, 20.54, 22.80, 24.43, 23.06, 22.10, 21.46, 19.96, 19.20, 21.71, 23.59, 22.66, 21.14, 19.83, 21.64, 20.99, 18.90, 23.05, 23.69, 24.44, 20.06, 20.40, 20.36, 18.97, 18.09, 19.06, 18.04, 21.08, 18.84, 22.20, 22.34, 21.98, 24.36, 25.23, 22.52, 24.70, 24.66, 19.27, 21.69, 21.36, 17.22, 20.11, 20.16, 23.32, 16.87, 17.90, 24.28, 23.24, 20.44, 21.53, 21.83, 22.13, 23.80, 19.12, 21.02, 19.59, 18.27, 18.13, 20.47, 22.00, 25.24, 22.48, 20.48, 20.37, 21.29, 18.79, 23.24, 20.64, 22.93, (29.71), 24.03, 27.33, 22.19, 18.58, 21.00, 20.46, 20.84, 24.69, 25.61, 22.36, 22.15, 22.83, 21.38, 21.77, 20.62, 20.61, 19.71, 22.32, 23.62, 23.52, 20.17, 20.94, 23.14, 24.52, 19.06, 25.43, 19.26, 22.56, 23.12, 19.08, 19.53, 24.87, 23.86, 20.89, 22.04, 17.83, 19.11, 21.30, 22.09, 21.36, 19.55, 22.04, 21.34, 22.64, 24.01, 21.12, 16.92, 22.72, 18.03, 21.16, 24.04, 22.29, 21.40, 25.68, 22.52, 22.15, 22.76, 21.08, 22.39, 27.67, 19.63, 16.36, 19.68, 22.95, 20.36, 17.73, 17.28, 20.87, 18.69, 24.23, 18.99, 18.52, 20.73, 21.91, 20.41, 18.60, 19.32, 20.72, 22.20, 23.60, 19.53, 20.06, 25.91, 20.98, 18.86, 20.55, 18.66, 20.50, (16.21), 21.28, 19.06, 21.01, 19.86, 19.99, 25.07, 25.63, 20.28, 23.68, 22.63, 21.15, 19.66, 20.72, 20.15, 21.66, 23.28, 17.61, 19.12, 23.79, 22.82, 18.69, 25.20, 17.09, 19.67, 18.68, 25.24, 17.24, 25.64, 20.40, 22.95, 20.35, 23.64, 16.85, 21.29, 20.30, 24.68, 19.12, 19.17, 21.60, 21.54, 19.66, 21.80, 20.25, 19.82, 21.67, 21.45, 18.30, 25.66, 23.66, 25.48, 18.08, 20.13, 21.27, 19.67, 20.60, 20.84, 20.28, 21.04, 23.77, 21.63, 21.74, 22.79, 20.77, 19.14, 21.22, 21.38, 19.67, 19.15, 19.65, 22.22, 24.56, 23.37, 22.08, 20.42, 21.07, 22.41, 20.03, 20.02, 20.06, 22.34, 23.33, 17.32, 23.65



Wow, that's a big improvement! One really good streak in there with 5 running Ao12s in a short time. This really felt the best it's ever felt - definitely my best 3x3x3 speedsolve day ever. Still 1.31 seconds away from a sub-20 day, though.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 24, 2013)

Day 22 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 101/101
best time: 3.81
worst time: 14.82

current avg5: 6.68 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 5.73 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 7.40 (σ = 0.85)
best avg12: 6.06 (σ = 0.81)

current avg100: 6.81 (σ = 1.03)
best avg100: 6.81 (σ = 1.03)

session avg: 6.81 (σ = 0.98)
session mean: 6.90



Times:


Spoiler



6.12, 4.58, 8.19, 5.43, 6.15, 6.99, 8.20, 7.41, 5.30, 6.52, 7.75, 8.93, 7.50, 5.93, 6.76, 6.14, 7.92, 6.66, 5.20, 7.27, 6.94, 6.80, 6.73, 4.39, 9.22, 8.32, 3.97, 6.89, 9.01, 8.02, 5.61, 6.11, 5.54, 6.05, 4.64, 7.15, 7.48, 6.89, 5.58, 4.30, 7.17, 5.83, 8.15, 5.26, 6.33, 6.69, 7.36, 6.28, 4.94, 8.23, 6.05, 8.10, 9.31, 7.03, 7.14, 6.68, 6.68, 6.51, 8.71, 4.81, 5.85, 6.50, 14.82, 7.79, 7.14, 8.28, 5.12, 3.81, 5.72, 8.17, 7.10, 5.80, 5.97, 7.88, 5.94, 7.58, 6.84, 5.90, 5.98, 7.39, 13.08, 8.26, 6.69, 5.18, 6.19, 6.92, 6.54, 6.28, 6.95, 7.80, 7.62, 7.45, 8.03, 9.81, 6.56, 7.33, 6.63, 9.16, 6.17, 7.24, 5.43



3486 previous + 101 today = 3587 TOTAL


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 24, 2013)

Pyraminx day 7

Pyraminx solved : 160

Average : 6.93
best : 3.22
Worst : 13.89
best av 5 : 5.17
Best av 12 : 6.07

Total pyraminx solved : 1175


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 25, 2013)

Day 23 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.15
worst time: 10.45

current avg5: 7.10 (σ = 0.10)
best avg5: 5.42 (σ = 1.34)

current avg12: 6.67 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12: 6.04 (σ = 0.85)

current avg100: 6.71 (σ = 0.91)
best avg100: 6.71 (σ = 0.91)

session avg: 6.71 (σ = 0.91)
session mean: 6.74



Times:


Spoiler



6.29, 6.66, 6.60, 6.78, 4.60, 7.19, 4.67, 6.97, 4.62, 6.08, 6.29, 5.40, 9.08, 8.33, 7.58, 8.02, 5.93, 7.48, 8.35, 7.67, 9.14, 6.98, 5.20, 6.59, 6.70, 6.35, 9.95, 6.68, 5.79, 6.50, 10.45, 6.33, 7.38, 7.14, 8.32, 5.28, 6.80, 7.99, 5.50, 6.09, 5.70, 6.99, 4.79, 6.59, 6.72, 7.39, 7.20, 6.17, 6.03, 6.12, 7.20, 7.59, 4.20, 6.87, 7.62, 6.54, 7.23, 8.74, 4.37, 5.88, 7.91, 6.06, 7.13, 4.99, 6.64, 7.41, 8.27, 8.05, 7.52, 4.15, 7.72, 6.16, 6.92, 6.33, 6.80, 6.37, 6.68, 9.62, 5.63, 7.69, 6.07, 5.61, 7.64, 4.48, 6.53, 6.47, 7.72, 6.50, 5.87, 6.06, 4.67, 7.16, 5.76, 7.49, 7.14, 7.15, 7.17, 6.08, 6.99, 7.36



New PB Ao100=6.71 (yeah! beat my record from two days ago by 0.01! hey, it still counts...)
Funny thing was best Ao12 of the day were the first 12 solves of the day too.

3587 previous + 100 today = 3687 TOTAL (only need about 100 a day for the next several days so should definitely make it under 30 days)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 25, 2013)

Pyraminx day 8

Pyraminx solved : 300

Average : 6.98
Best : 3.59
Worst : 14.20
Best av 5 : 5.32
Best av 12 : 6.08

Total pyraminx solved : 1475

I have to do 125 solve a day to complete the challenge


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 26, 2013)

Day 24+25 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 230/230
best time: 2.14
worst time: 18.89

current avg5: 6.79 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 4.94 (σ = 0.95)

current avg12: 6.86 (σ = 1.30)
best avg12: 5.46 (σ = 0.92)

current avg100: 6.43 (σ = 0.97)
best avg100: 6.32 (σ = 0.94)

session avg: 6.60 (σ = 0.99)
session mean: 6.70



Times:


Spoiler



6.14, 7.90, 8.21, 8.15, 9.37, 6.79, 6.05, 4.99, 5.46, 6.80, 7.07, 4.41, 6.17, 5.97, 5.97, 6.93, 7.27, 5.27, 4.63, 8.07, 5.53, 5.78, 6.34, 6.14, 6.66, 8.40, 6.49, 5.53, 6.85, 6.17, 6.88, 5.07, 8.36, 8.06, 18.89, 6.37, 5.64, 7.07, 6.58, 6.81, 6.30, 7.56, 7.39, 5.72, 8.38, 5.69, 5.75, 5.74, 6.89, 8.69, 6.49, 8.55, 5.27, 8.05, 5.92, 7.33, 8.77, 6.87, 5.25, 5.65, 10.34, 6.90, 6.29, 7.66, 7.04, 6.52, 7.26, 5.43, 7.04, 7.16, 7.93, 8.06, 7.87, 6.12, 9.03, 5.91, 10.02, 6.40, 8.06, 7.37, 7.50, 7.92, 7.09, 7.68, 5.29, 5.67, 8.44, 7.28, 6.66, 7.84, 6.70, 7.30, 5.86, 5.90, 7.43, 4.17, 7.92, 5.72, 14.68, 5.64, 5.67, 8.43, 7.34, 5.64, 4.75, 5.46, 7.58, 8.94, 8.84, 4.91, 7.14, 4.63, 5.93, 6.67, 7.03, 8.21, 6.98, 5.19, 5.21, 6.10, 5.85, 8.25, 6.39, 7.77, 5.82, 6.43, 5.42, 5.48, 4.98, 4.64, 6.42, 4.90, 6.33, 6.77, 7.71, 6.79, 5.18, 3.65, 4.23, 6.98, 6.19, 7.09, 6.92, 8.10, 7.24, 7.73, 4.39, 6.86, 4.67, 7.96, 7.02, 9.87, 6.66, 8.48, 7.43, 7.06, 5.90, 5.22, 6.97, 5.85, 10.02, 5.92, 9.60, 6.87, 6.99, 6.57, 6.71, 6.98, 9.41, 6.00, 6.81, 6.92, 7.52, 5.54, 7.24, 6.82, 6.87, 2.14, 6.49, 6.29, 7.39, 5.94, 5.43, 6.31, 7.15, 4.92, 6.04, 5.03, 6.95, 5.53, 6.12, 4.27, 4.72, 6.57, 6.41, 7.12, 4.52, 4.28, 6.03, 6.12, 3.76, 6.36, 6.28, 6.20, 5.23, 6.59, 6.24, 7.77, 6.07, 5.97, 5.21, 6.94, 7.38, 5.97, 6.97, 7.69, 5.66, 5.08, 5.59, 5.82, 6.91, 6.68, 9.69, 8.15, 4.69, 9.94, 6.70, 5.38, 6.29, 7.38



I just forgot to post yesterday's solves (~70 solves) and today was simply awesome. All the new PBs are from today. Single=2.14, Ao12=5.46, Ao100=6.32. Ao5 was kind of close but not a record... 4.94.

3687 previous + 230 yesterday and today = 3917 TOTAL


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 26, 2013)

Pyraminx day 9

Pyraminx solved : 150

Average : 6.85
Best : 3.46
Worst : 13.32
Best av 5 : 5.77
Best av 12 : 6.14

Total pyraminx solved : 1625


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2013)

Days 16 & 17 (3x3x3)

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Average: 21.83
Standard Deviation: 2.62
Best Time: 14.43
Worst Time: 38.69

Best single today / so far: 14.43 / 12.95
Best Ao5 today / so far: 19.16 / 17.95
Best Ao12 today / so far: 20.50 / 19.47

Total so far: 2750

Times:


Spoiler



20.26, 25.57, 20.34, 25.12, 21.83, 26.10, 22.95, 22.66, 20.44, 20.88, 21.04, 19.23, 26.20, 22.41, 21.13, 18.70, 20.56, 22.82, 23.11, 20.92, 24.01, 18.89, 22.53, 22.39, 22.51, 27.39, 22.79, 15.94, 20.47, 19.34, 19.87, 19.75, 26.36, 26.26, 19.58, 23.23, 23.42, 23.88, 19.76, 24.62, 21.08, (38.69), 21.50, 20.14, 21.42, 23.35, 17.61, 21.25, 25.54, 23.32, 21.20, 23.15, 22.93, 21.25, 20.92, 20.68, 20.20, 26.63, 22.70, 27.18, 21.10, 22.03, 22.38, 20.55, 26.95, 20.05, 18.86, 19.33, 21.39, 16.90, 21.61, 24.98, 19.14, 25.41, 23.14, 19.94, 23.21, 22.57, 21.95, 23.81, 20.90, 20.86, 18.83, 20.69, 22.20, 23.88, 19.00, 22.17, 21.48, 25.35, 22.06, 21.73, 20.37, 21.72, 26.78, 22.58, 19.57, 27.88, 23.58, 23.53, 18.58, 18.43, 24.41, 19.35, 19.68, 18.46, 19.52, 25.44, 22.27, 24.23, 20.19, 20.28, 22.97, 19.02, 22.50, 26.95, 20.38, 19.90, 16.90, 21.25, 19.71, 22.01, 19.93, 17.36, 24.51, 24.88, 24.60, 20.19, 23.54, 24.10, 16.96, 22.53, 25.10, 22.98, 20.25, 19.89, 21.40, 26.11, 18.33, 18.94, 21.78, 22.53, 20.23, 23.34, 22.21, 23.88, 20.87, 23.10, 21.62, 20.22, 21.18, 24.62, 19.81, 18.69, 22.51, 24.41, 24.11, 20.05, 21.34, 21.01, 21.29, 24.56, 19.71, 19.92, 19.64, 21.96, 19.14, 24.85, 21.51, 22.01, 21.24, 21.48, 17.47, 20.86, 25.16, 19.64, 19.89, 23.68, 22.62, 19.90, (14.43), 22.45, 21.65, 20.72, 23.65, 23.20, 27.41, 24.49, 20.59, 18.88, 27.96, 20.87, 20.23, 22.71, 20.64, 19.50, 21.70, 17.72, 23.43, 19.59, 19.89, 23.35, 19.41, 23.15, 20.56, 20.91, 21.22, 20.61, 20.15, 22.13, 21.69, 23.88, 24.90, 21.80, 25.78, 25.46, 20.72, 21.81, 26.67, 22.31, 22.53, 18.87, 19.98, 21.61, 20.95, 21.32, 18.70, 21.95, 21.26, 23.57, 22.18, 21.71, 21.89, 19.75, 23.07, 19.83, 17.53, 22.07, 20.56, 20.48, 21.29, 18.98, 23.54, 21.14, 29.00, 18.84, 22.98, 19.28, 18.81, 20.87



I never seemed to get a good streak rolling, but I did have some good solving nonetheless. What I'm happy about is that this now seems like the new normal; it used to be that a whole day sub-22 would be super-fantastic, but now it seems pretty bad. I can tell I've taken it up a notch. Unfortunately, I'm still not sure it's quite enough to put me sub-20. Not sure what I need to tackle next.

It is true that my ability to look ahead seems to phase in and out. I think maybe if I could just get where I rarely ever lose that, it might put me under 20 permanently. But it still seems to come and go.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 26, 2013)

I know the comming and going part. I guess your mind has to be set on cubing and nothing else to get good times. When you start to think about "What's for dinner" or "I wonder what I'll be doing at work tomorrow" the good times are gone.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 28, 2013)

Pyraminx day 10

Pyraminx solved : 200

Average : 6.92
Best : 3.93
Worst : 13.86
Best av 5 : 5.36
Best av 12 : 5.84

Pyraminx day 11

Pyraminx solved : 200

Average : 6.72
Best : 3.92
Worst : 14.18
Best av 5 : 5.29
Best av 12 : 5.85

Total pyraminx solved : 2025

I have to do 116 solve a day to complete the challenge


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 29, 2013)

Day 27 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 168/168
best time: 3.22
worst time: 10.77

current avg5: 6.21 (σ = 1.22)
best avg5: 5.50 (σ = 0.86)

current avg12: 6.54 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 6.18 (σ = 0.84)

current avg100: 6.87 (σ = 1.06)
best avg100: 6.73 (σ = 1.11)

session avg: 6.87 (σ = 1.07)
session mean: 6.88



Times:


Spoiler



5.70, 8.71, 7.78, 9.36, 8.83, 9.11, 7.63, 7.72, 7.56, 6.65, 9.13, 5.10, 7.65, 6.92, 5.76, 7.15, 8.68, 6.62, 7.85, 6.12, 7.07, 7.78, 7.49, 8.22, 4.40, 6.17, 6.01, 6.66, 4.19, 8.21, 5.18, 4.68, 9.63, 6.18, 6.91, 7.74, 4.80, 6.63, 6.08, 6.74, 6.55, 7.64, 6.17, 5.16, 9.39, 7.93, 7.81, 6.58, 6.98, 6.48, 5.84, 7.80, 5.36, 6.20, 5.11, 9.01, 7.58, 5.73, 8.17, 6.76, 7.58, 6.46, 5.44, 5.88, 4.73, 6.45, 7.22, 5.16, 8.34, 5.67, 5.21, 8.24, 6.16, 7.63, 6.41, 6.13, 4.80, 7.37, 8.64, 6.34, 9.19, 5.44, 9.19, 5.59, 6.61, 5.03, 9.06, 4.98, 6.50, 4.70, 7.95, 8.69, 9.36, 6.19, 5.49, 6.19, 6.78, 7.66, 7.63, 8.37, 8.98, 7.00, 7.33, 7.13, 6.35, 7.04, 8.01, 8.72, 5.63, 4.61, 5.46, 6.92, 5.65, 6.72, 6.22, 8.17, 6.99, 6.80, 7.79, 6.78, 8.38, 6.74, 5.83, 6.94, 7.64, 5.55, 8.10, 3.22, 6.99, 7.54, 7.91, 4.84, 8.85, 5.14, 7.32, 6.21, 8.71, 7.33, 7.92, 5.51, 6.45, 6.55, 5.59, 6.74, 9.26, 6.54, 6.56, 7.00, 6.79, 6.82, 7.01, 6.48, 7.14, 8.56, 6.47, 6.80, 6.70, 8.04, 5.58, 7.37, 5.99, 6.28, 6.83, 7.33, 6.40, 4.91, 4.79, 10.77



I didn't do any yesterday because I was out of town. Didn't care much today because tired from travelling but good thing was no sup-10 times because not really any mistakes (except for the last solve when I decided to stop).

3917 previous + 168 today = 4085 TOTAL... I think one more day should do it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 30, 2013)

*MARATHON COMPLETED FOR PYRAMINX!*

Day 28 (pyraminx)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 134/134
best time: 4.10
worst time: 21.71

current avg5: 6.52 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 5.53 (σ = 0.93)

current avg12: 6.62 (σ = 1.21)
best avg12: 5.89 (σ = 0.74)

current avg100: 6.70 (σ = 0.94)
best avg100: 6.68 (σ = 0.90)

session avg: 6.75 (σ = 0.95)
session mean: 7.01



Times:


Spoiler



6.98, 7.74, 6.63, 11.19, 7.27, 6.70, 6.51, 6.82, 6.54, 6.21, 4.25, 7.68, 5.48, 5.54, 7.12, 6.83, 7.28, 7.88, 6.08, 7.35, 6.57, 5.44, 14.06, 5.19, 6.64, 7.25, 21.71, 7.61, 8.99, 5.56, 6.76, 7.87, 5.69, 6.40, 9.30, 6.30, 6.55, 8.21, 7.31, 5.75, 6.42, 9.86, 7.02, 7.57, 5.99, 5.26, 6.99, 7.21, 5.59, 7.49, 6.00, 7.11, 5.15, 5.37, 6.44, 6.27, 7.13, 6.96, 5.72, 7.55, 7.67, 6.79, 7.56, 6.01, 7.75, 5.91, 7.34, 6.92, 6.68, 7.24, 5.75, 14.31, 5.36, 7.22, 6.26, 6.58, 4.78, 7.88, 7.52, 7.32, 7.52, 8.88, 5.77, 8.28, 9.52, 7.54, 5.69, 5.68, 6.39, 6.73, 7.69, 6.84, 8.60, 6.84, 6.88, 6.84, 6.20, 5.30, 6.00, 6.84, 6.05, 6.55, 5.25, 5.79, 6.83, 8.32, 4.65, 6.61, 5.45, 6.50, 4.10, 5.20, 7.50, 5.64, 6.27, 8.24, 8.18, 5.44, 5.36, 6.82, 5.77, 8.37, 7.59, 6.09, 6.04, 5.54, 6.09, 5.79, 15.71, 6.76, 9.50, 7.11, 4.79, 5.70



Half solve was 2.79. (For keyhole, I figure it was getting two adjacent edges and getting all the rest of the tips and centers oriented.) I'm glad to be done with the marathon now. I need to go back to practicing 3x3 2H and OH. I also forgot my 2x2 Ortega algs though it shouldn't be hard to pick it back up again. Well it was a good month... lots of progress. Some interesting stats below. I didn't bother importing everything into CStimer. It was taking waaay too long.

Interesting Stats:


Spoiler



Best time: 2.14
Worst time: 33.52
Best Ao5: 4.88
Best Ao12: 5.46
Best Ao100: 6.32

First Ao12: 16.70
Last Ao12: 6.54



4085 previous + 134.5 today = 4219.5 TOTAL


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 30, 2013)

Spoiler: I'm a good host!






Spoiler: Stats



solves/total: 4219/4219

single
best: 2.14
worst: 33.52

mean of 3
current: 5.87 (σ = 1.17)
best: 4.35 (σ = 0.77)

avg of 5
current: 6.52 (σ = 0.73)
best: 4.88 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 12
current: 6.62 (σ = 1.21)
best: 5.46 (σ = 0.92)

avg of 50
current: 6.52 (σ = 0.94)
best: 6.10 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 100
current: 6.70 (σ = 0.94)
best: 6.32 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 1000
current: 6.82 (σ = 1.05)
best: 6.82 (σ = 1.05)

Average: 8.31 (σ = 1.85)
Mean: 8.58





Spoiler: Time List



18.76, 19.29, 27.45, 13.38, 17.84, 11.49, 12.74, 16.51, 20.25, 13.05, 17.33, 17.89, 12.44, 19.30, 13.75, 18.35, 9.28, 29.17, 6.31, 16.05, 18.92, 13.27, 23.39, 16.29, 17.07, 16.98, 13.76, 20.77, 12.75, 11.26, 17.45, 16.34, 14.59, 15.40, 29.98, 16.90, 13.30, 13.58, 15.48, 13.49, 27.00, 16.20, 14.47, 33.52, 18.60, 18.53, 14.55, 9.60, 20.52, 12.94, 7.40, 16.68, 14.34, 13.98, 9.04, 12.37, 12.60, 14.57, 9.69, 17.51, 14.83, 15.12, 18.71, 14.42, 29.77, 15.98, 14.29, 19.14, 17.29, 11.05, 17.86, 10.12, 12.75, 19.87, 13.81, 14.08, 15.65, 8.62, 11.45, 12.48, 12.88, 12.01, 21.12, 19.59, 21.67, 16.89, 16.43, 18.39, 14.30, 8.98, 13.21, 20.55, 12.54, 15.93, 12.87, 10.75, 12.47, 14.30, 18.88, 16.72, 14.39, 12.59, 11.04, 10.25, 12.82, 14.45, 9.57, 9.20, 11.60, 15.11, 11.38, 8.56, 12.39, 13.23, 8.49, 14.47, 10.19, 7.15, 12.25, 12.99, 15.22, 17.03, 17.86, 9.64, 10.37, 14.83, 18.00, 13.32, 12.53, 13.01, 13.66, 12.31, 7.74, 18.81, 7.67, 19.36, 11.26, 12.64, 13.14, 13.95, 11.23, 14.60, 13.43, 8.33, 8.81, 9.51, 12.32, 15.98, 12.29, 13.63, 14.21, 12.43, 15.91, 14.86, 11.85, 13.71, 12.74, 9.66, 13.14, 14.52, 12.88, 17.21, 9.58, 18.87, 8.86, 11.93, 31.79, 12.45, 15.63, 9.41, 10.09, 14.00, 12.24, 10.48, 13.29, 15.64, 14.62, 30.36, 20.45, 12.91, 13.52, 11.93, 12.21, 11.47, 16.65, 10.52, 14.64, 11.08, 11.85, 19.11, 10.52, 11.66, 10.01, 13.77, 16.33, 12.40, 9.65, 8.24, 11.45, 9.30, 13.90, 12.98, 11.88, 14.03, 11.06, 12.35, 14.15, 10.39, 12.74, 16.52, 11.37, 13.76, 10.77, 9.67, 11.42, 11.59, 12.82, 9.53, 8.33, 14.17, 14.58, 10.99, 9.08, 11.41, 14.48, 13.18, 24.36, 12.13, 13.46, 11.36, 13.09, 10.61, 19.63, 11.50, 10.96, 13.63, 13.41, 14.60, 14.86, 10.68, 14.07, 16.90, 17.57, 22.08, 12.23, 15.25, 10.76, 10.45, 19.83, 12.10, 14.77, 16.71, 14.71, 9.06, 13.44, 12.70, 16.81, 14.99, 13.42, 10.13, 12.52, 16.80, 10.09, 17.97, 10.31, 12.07, 13.27, 15.00, 12.28, 13.54, 21.51, 12.62, 10.51, 18.55, 10.09, 15.86, 18.05, 14.01, 10.15, 12.68, 11.90, 10.42, 8.42, 14.34, 8.34, 8.29, 11.08, 8.66, 11.52, 11.85, 11.14, 10.51, 9.32, 15.37, 11.11, 16.62, 12.51, 10.94, 12.42, 13.74, 15.11, 9.94, 16.26, 15.89, 10.49, 11.77, 15.73, 10.94, 11.22, 9.85, 11.46, 10.76, 2.22, 11.54, 20.05, 12.59, 13.15, 10.84, 11.70, 20.89, 13.06, 31.05, 10.69, 9.69, 9.95, 10.36, 12.36, 13.02, 7.83, 8.72, 18.28, 9.26, 10.39, 5.39, 9.61, 11.23, 11.55, 10.58, 9.87, 11.89, 14.15, 6.98, 11.93, 14.29, 9.12, 9.68, 9.66, 14.39, 13.18, 9.67, 12.68, 7.75, 6.95, 6.92, 8.49, 9.06, 10.45, 21.30, 8.26, 11.13, 11.65, 14.65, 13.59, 13.43, 12.83, 7.40, 12.35, 8.93, 14.49, 6.58, 11.61, 12.60, 11.25, 9.55, 12.69, 12.78, 17.15, 11.78, 7.79, 7.24, 7.54, 9.02, 11.66, 9.79, 16.19, 14.74, 8.40, 9.03, 11.04, 15.55, 8.44, 13.92, 13.10, 9.44, 9.55, 9.83, 12.17, 12.92, 8.35, 14.60, 10.02, 14.63, 17.82, 13.29, 9.61, 7.59, 9.78, 11.86, 8.44, 11.88, 13.04, 12.24, 9.19, 12.21, 9.27, 6.67, 8.04, 11.71, 23.38, 11.72, 13.47, 14.68, 9.66, 12.55, 9.39, 11.40, 12.68, 12.81, 15.05, 8.65, 9.74, 9.45, 9.51, 10.87, 10.10, 19.52, 15.39, 8.61, 6.36, 10.65, 10.17, 8.35, 9.24, 8.94, 9.49, 9.30, 9.37, 5.90, 6.28, 10.62, 10.94, 9.52, 8.31, 11.26, 15.60, 13.93, 10.45, 12.79, 10.84, 10.79, 13.77, 12.31, 11.75, 10.93, 10.05, 8.95, 10.88, 11.95, 7.27, 11.18, 12.76, 12.88, 13.00, 13.12, 17.75, 10.27, 11.04, 9.99, 10.84, 14.05, 11.14, 11.86, 11.66, 10.35, 13.18, 10.07, 7.71, 11.09, 9.61, 8.98, 9.00, 12.95, 14.07, 10.87, 10.16, 26.76, 9.65, 12.84, 11.49, 15.37, 20.44, 12.92, 11.14, 9.84, 11.85, 8.52, 18.47, 13.26, 7.37, 6.60, 9.91, 9.59, 9.26, 14.76, 8.07, 13.27, 11.83, 12.15, 10.35, 10.67, 12.94, 8.29, 7.32, 12.94, 12.36, 10.49, 10.97, 12.76, 10.50, 10.53, 10.69, 8.89, 14.39, 10.19, 8.21, 10.65, 14.15, 9.09, 7.39, 11.17, 12.75, 8.93, 10.23, 8.74, 7.83, 7.93, 11.32, 7.49, 8.19, 8.89, 7.58, 8.82, 16.64, 13.29, 12.24, 10.66, 8.59, 14.37, 14.41, 22.05, 10.87, 13.49, 14.31, 11.25, 6.81, 11.03, 18.09, 12.96, 8.72, 10.09, 10.16, 10.25, 11.32, 10.34, 9.96, 11.08, 7.08, 6.69, 12.98, 13.54, 11.69, 7.46, 10.14, 13.09, 5.85, 8.75, 8.44, 11.18, 7.87, 10.06, 9.39, 9.30, 10.95, 7.13, 10.34, 12.29, 9.90, 13.64, 13.48, 12.37, 11.65, 12.67, 10.36, 9.46, 10.71, 10.88, 11.61, 11.55, 10.71, 8.16, 9.53, 12.36, 10.63, 11.12, 7.28, 10.91, 9.95, 8.32, 11.49, 13.07, 7.01, 10.83, 10.85, 11.53, 8.24, 10.19, 11.14, 8.03, 15.01, 7.86, 9.51, 6.67, 10.12, 7.98, 11.23, 7.22, 10.22, 7.70, 7.18, 7.73, 8.59, 5.71, 9.19, 15.45, 11.87, 8.06, 11.83, 17.50, 8.35, 12.12, 9.43, 8.16, 10.18, 7.62, 9.49, 9.89, 10.62, 11.05, 9.81, 10.52, 8.62, 6.55, 11.04, 7.73, 7.07, 10.60, 8.84, 10.59, 8.17, 9.71, 7.12, 8.68, 6.93, 13.06, 12.79, 9.37, 10.61, 7.66, 20.82, 10.38, 12.66, 10.00, 9.58, 8.29, 8.70, 10.16, 12.37, 11.14, 7.20, 8.07, 12.12, 12.43, 7.96, 8.20, 9.85, 10.28, 9.45, 9.53, 10.73, 14.58, 8.25, 8.32, 8.64, 9.77, 10.78, 9.99, 8.70, 7.86, 7.27, 8.86, 8.07, 8.45, 9.01, 8.39, 9.17, 8.86, 10.17, 10.63, 8.41, 8.59, 6.81, 13.41, 9.41, 12.04, 7.98, 9.88, 10.15, 12.67, 6.94, 7.31, 8.44, 8.42, 10.30, 11.23, 7.99, 7.97, 10.05, 8.02, 10.39, 9.04, 6.03, 11.05, 9.11, 6.90, 11.28, 15.67, 7.89, 9.24, 8.86, 13.03, 9.51, 8.65, 7.84, 9.08, 14.64, 8.64, 10.26, 9.31, 10.71, 10.04, 11.84, 7.34, 10.72, 7.47, 8.07, 9.45, 9.90, 7.87, 8.21, 7.28, 8.01, 12.13, 9.54, 7.97, 9.67, 6.42, 10.80, 10.51, 8.83, 10.81, 9.82, 7.73, 9.77, 17.24, 8.14, 8.49, 11.16, 10.23, 10.85, 9.05, 8.98, 7.35, 11.54, 10.40, 10.14, 8.57, 7.17, 9.02, 10.00, 7.75, 10.13, 9.07, 8.80, 8.82, 7.35, 9.02, 9.23, 8.30, 14.51, 11.24, 13.16, 7.96, 10.57, 8.38, 12.82, 7.84, 7.39, 8.13, 8.20, 9.20, 8.28, 6.97, 10.35, 9.26, 9.39, 8.63, 8.92, 11.25, 10.27, 9.83, 8.81, 10.57, 9.14, 7.87, 7.79, 13.66, 9.43, 9.32, 9.01, 8.65, 9.89, 9.76, 8.72, 8.76, 7.65, 10.34, 10.45, 9.66, 8.07, 7.55, 8.00, 4.37, 18.97, 8.49, 7.85, 11.84, 6.45, 9.05, 6.51, 6.36, 8.21, 5.73, 8.50, 9.47, 7.20, 8.75, 8.95, 8.21, 13.22, 7.82, 7.29, 7.55, 9.89, 7.02, 7.44, 6.77, 6.21, 8.80, 8.83, 7.32, 5.78, 8.37, 9.76, 8.22, 14.57, 8.59, 7.81, 11.99, 8.36, 10.25, 10.25, 8.84, 14.19, 10.98, 7.54, 9.31, 8.53, 9.31, 8.89, 7.93, 10.35, 12.59, 9.43, 10.91, 10.30, 9.28, 9.39, 8.63, 6.18, 9.91, 8.47, 9.77, 8.64, 10.76, 9.07, 8.58, 6.05, 7.16, 9.54, 8.08, 5.78, 7.64, 8.31, 8.30, 10.40, 11.39, 8.99, 11.37, 8.53, 8.41, 11.50, 9.09, 10.87, 12.36, 5.26, 14.06, 5.65, 21.48, 6.42, 12.67, 10.44, 8.36, 11.27, 15.20, 9.60, 7.86, 11.08, 9.08, 10.38, 7.04, 7.24, 10.24, 9.44, 9.83, 7.99, 10.26, 9.87, 9.72, 15.20, 8.51, 11.04, 12.54, 9.51, 10.47, 8.69, 8.75, 9.26, 4.85, 17.84, 11.48, 9.18, 7.55, 7.66, 6.63, 10.04, 10.58, 10.12, 11.60, 7.19, 9.67, 7.29, 10.44, 9.91, 10.57, 10.07, 8.18, 5.53, 7.24, 8.34, 9.80, 10.07, 9.60, 5.13, 9.74, 9.05, 8.30, 10.20, 7.39, 8.37, 8.16, 10.52, 10.07, 10.31, 6.75, 8.18, 8.54, 9.72, 7.67, 14.00, 7.49, 9.28, 10.63, 8.45, 9.67, 9.41, 9.03, 9.75, 8.79, 11.15, 8.80, 8.86, 8.52, 9.89, 8.86, 9.59, 7.93, 11.44, 10.87, 22.81, 10.46, 10.39, 9.20, 8.00, 9.94, 11.64, 7.48, 6.62, 9.55, 8.33, 6.85, 8.90, 9.10, 10.36, 9.86, 13.49, 9.52, 6.03, 9.18, 9.69, 7.70, 8.12, 8.44, 7.69, 9.38, 7.67, 8.46, 8.02, 9.23, 8.52, 12.68, 8.83, 7.97, 7.90, 7.21, 7.53, 9.54, 6.70, 13.14, 8.34, 14.55, 10.04, 8.49, 7.21, 5.70, 8.89, 10.01, 9.86, 7.32, 7.36, 9.03, 6.58, 7.50, 8.62, 8.33, 7.64, 9.48, 9.35, 9.13, 5.71, 8.76, 7.88, 8.53, 8.03, 14.65, 11.37, 11.29, 12.91, 9.46, 7.80, 9.34, 10.52, 7.06, 8.62, 12.18, 7.90, 8.92, 6.65, 9.09, 9.37, 10.32, 4.96, 13.28, 7.39, 5.53, 11.44, 8.49, 8.17, 8.05, 8.54, 11.10, 7.94, 8.73, 9.42, 8.13, 7.15, 8.52, 8.15, 10.63, 10.03, 9.11, 6.68, 8.38, 7.96, 8.26, 9.48, 11.58, 9.03, 9.03, 10.43, 7.61, 10.17, 7.63, 8.19, 8.28, 10.02, 10.66, 10.45, 6.86, 9.10, 9.75, 9.81, 8.34, 8.94, 7.25, 7.04, 6.90, 9.64, 8.95, 7.98, 7.49, 9.98, 8.78, 7.21, 9.74, 9.06, 10.80, 9.40, 10.12, 10.54, 8.28, 7.10, 10.01, 6.34, 11.29, 7.53, 13.32, 9.54, 11.29, 12.66, 9.46, 8.59, 8.65, 8.81, 8.70, 9.35, 16.88, 9.82, 7.77, 12.62, 7.57, 6.58, 5.78, 8.66, 9.48, 9.34, 12.02, 9.54, 10.45, 8.52, 11.12, 4.67, 5.92, 6.35, 11.56, 7.10, 9.96, 5.84, 8.64, 8.58, 7.95, 10.25, 7.65, 10.61, 11.27, 7.78, 9.67, 7.79, 11.66, 7.55, 8.92, 8.43, 11.48, 9.86, 9.78, 8.07, 11.55, 12.65, 7.27, 6.17, 9.92, 6.55, 9.13, 8.82, 6.18, 7.32, 10.73, 6.57, 6.58, 8.15, 8.79, 8.25, 9.98, 10.07, 11.43, 10.47, 4.60, 8.62, 6.75, 9.78, 8.01, 8.57, 9.45, 9.91, 8.53, 7.10, 8.28, 13.95, 8.86, 6.82, 9.01, 8.35, 9.79, 8.24, 7.03, 11.42, 7.75, 6.90, 9.58, 7.88, 8.14, 9.31, 8.59, 14.18, 5.99, 7.68, 7.59, 6.64, 6.08, 10.06, 8.63, 9.88, 7.83, 9.95, 8.42, 6.45, 6.35, 9.25, 10.26, 9.17, 8.19, 8.23, 10.30, 8.98, 8.89, 7.73, 8.58, 7.86, 7.06, 8.81, 7.22, 9.74, 7.99, 11.02, 6.92, 7.67, 7.74, 9.11, 9.55, 8.72, 8.27, 9.35, 7.83, 10.03, 9.07, 8.29, 9.37, 6.04, 6.51, 7.04, 8.08, 8.42, 9.55, 10.44, 11.39, 9.05, 10.31, 9.53, 8.67, 8.41, 10.65, 10.01, 14.51, 9.06, 8.55, 11.86, 9.36, 12.96, 17.16, 10.88, 6.65, 9.44, 6.95, 7.31, 8.53, 10.29, 8.65, 9.34, 8.12, 8.87, 9.46, 7.83, 8.39, 6.55, 7.91, 9.12, 7.42, 6.34, 7.42, 7.99, 7.68, 10.05, 7.55, 8.10, 6.60, 5.37, 6.83, 9.12, 6.83, 8.54, 7.12, 9.95, 10.14, 12.12, 10.27, 12.01, 7.06, 11.70, 8.13, 8.53, 8.38, 8.14, 6.73, 7.70, 8.98, 9.25, 8.36, 7.48, 7.93, 9.75, 6.82, 6.82, 11.85, 8.35, 9.32, 10.15, 11.05, 8.85, 9.06, 10.36, 7.67, 8.24, 8.54, 8.91, 7.58, 5.22, 7.28, 7.27, 7.54, 9.61, 7.39, 12.27, 8.13, 9.56, 10.19, 8.75, 8.63, 10.47, 9.49, 9.47, 7.29, 8.14, 9.57, 9.17, 8.65, 8.76, 7.77, 8.14, 6.55, 9.00, 8.01, 9.29, 9.61, 7.19, 11.85, 7.62, 11.00, 7.40, 8.62, 12.22, 9.05, 9.95, 6.44, 6.28, 8.19, 5.17, 7.01, 6.95, 9.63, 10.08, 7.44, 8.34, 8.07, 7.58, 7.18, 6.75, 9.00, 8.53, 6.84, 6.97, 7.85, 8.75, 9.71, 9.53, 8.33, 6.92, 8.40, 13.47, 4.82, 9.04, 11.31, 7.71, 7.30, 7.61, 9.71, 8.13, 3.79, 7.46, 12.27, 7.93, 9.01, 8.25, 10.97, 7.59, 7.83, 11.46, 8.25, 8.42, 11.21, 4.05, 11.61, 7.74, 8.46, 7.22, 11.84, 6.71, 9.76, 8.54, 10.09, 7.52, 9.57, 9.63, 4.03, 8.52, 6.88, 6.31, 7.30, 9.47, 7.03, 7.82, 7.37, 9.67, 7.14, 10.27, 7.19, 10.32, 7.94, 6.95, 8.84, 11.01, 10.11, 10.55, 8.26, 7.70, 8.15, 6.73, 8.80, 9.62, 6.80, 8.23, 10.59, 9.01, 6.20, 8.89, 5.49, 9.16, 9.00, 8.69, 8.49, 9.03, 9.23, 8.27, 5.94, 8.19, 5.02, 9.28, 6.19, 7.89, 8.32, 8.94, 6.40, 6.62, 7.23, 6.83, 6.64, 7.50, 8.44, 9.04, 6.85, 8.45, 7.94, 8.67, 4.02, 7.61, 8.41, 9.53, 10.72, 7.96, 9.05, 10.06, 6.07, 11.26, 7.84, 7.89, 9.83, 6.85, 7.03, 8.87, 9.10, 12.64, 6.88, 9.52, 8.36, 10.21, 7.88, 6.51, 5.62, 8.39, 11.03, 12.29, 7.72, 8.82, 6.92, 5.52, 6.05, 10.15, 9.21, 7.36, 6.57, 9.13, 7.43, 8.83, 8.82, 7.78, 7.35, 8.43, 4.88, 7.77, 8.60, 4.62, 7.57, 13.17, 6.66, 7.68, 8.01, 7.56, 8.31, 6.95, 4.92, 5.82, 9.97, 8.84, 8.53, 8.35, 7.87, 8.00, 8.67, 7.34, 5.67, 6.84, 7.94, 7.53, 9.50, 5.81, 6.96, 6.51, 6.65, 8.28, 5.95, 8.83, 6.01, 6.99, 7.76, 7.45, 5.86, 8.33, 9.01, 6.17, 6.74, 9.12, 4.63, 9.86, 8.47, 8.78, 6.37, 9.79, 7.78, 8.71, 6.07, 7.66, 9.35, 9.43, 6.40, 8.08, 11.85, 8.65, 8.26, 8.54, 7.96, 5.88, 6.60, 6.23, 5.31, 6.39, 6.12, 7.19, 6.91, 9.01, 7.14, 9.55, 6.62, 8.09, 9.87, 6.23, 6.52, 6.50, 6.89, 7.42, 8.12, 10.13, 6.24, 7.35, 7.94, 10.93, 7.15, 8.07, 9.92, 8.26, 7.42, 8.45, 7.33, 9.35, 9.30, 7.54, 13.25, 7.66, 6.86, 8.61, 6.08, 6.84, 7.24, 8.55, 7.58, 8.30, 14.02, 11.35, 10.12, 7.63, 9.77, 6.32, 9.97, 7.99, 6.81, 7.48, 7.19, 6.75, 9.08, 6.24, 8.54, 6.93, 7.82, 9.94, 7.42, 11.03, 7.87, 9.83, 6.93, 8.08, 9.07, 8.26, 7.30, 7.35, 7.49, 7.63, 6.51, 6.44, 8.59, 9.46, 7.69, 8.67, 6.09, 8.98, 6.89, 6.84, 9.27, 9.70, 3.86, 13.60, 10.38, 8.20, 7.59, 7.60, 8.56, 7.81, 11.93, 10.92, 8.89, 5.10, 8.11, 7.35, 8.83, 9.07, 6.46, 9.15, 6.33, 8.52, 7.78, 7.21, 8.03, 6.90, 8.04, 8.43, 6.52, 5.78, 7.71, 13.56, 5.25, 8.46, 9.20, 7.60, 7.89, 10.06, 10.19, 9.76, 8.28, 8.03, 8.15, 7.84, 8.15, 8.93, 5.84, 8.30, 10.06, 8.84, 7.77, 8.47, 9.72, 7.89, 8.52, 8.95, 8.83, 9.83, 8.51, 9.16, 11.86, 8.74, 9.06, 12.92, 9.39, 6.29, 7.06, 10.75, 6.07, 9.34, 6.35, 12.18, 6.71, 8.38, 7.05, 8.21, 7.74, 9.15, 6.99, 9.15, 7.91, 9.00, 7.45, 8.27, 9.25, 8.98, 9.66, 8.48, 10.00, 7.92, 8.99, 7.37, 7.54, 7.24, 9.00, 5.51, 7.20, 8.93, 7.14, 8.23, 6.65, 5.74, 8.42, 10.18, 6.71, 7.27, 8.81, 8.57, 13.97, 6.97, 9.64, 7.46, 7.91, 8.67, 7.51, 9.49, 4.72, 8.24, 5.33, 7.74, 8.53, 7.52, 8.15, 7.99, 7.44, 8.10, 8.28, 8.10, 7.22, 7.98, 7.76, 6.88, 6.22, 6.83, 8.40, 7.49, 9.09, 6.79, 8.75, 11.09, 7.80, 7.53, 6.28, 11.45, 7.12, 9.12, 8.82, 9.54, 4.21, 6.49, 7.33, 9.78, 9.10, 7.82, 8.61, 8.47, 9.83, 9.55, 9.74, 7.52, 7.91, 9.32, 8.70, 8.28, 6.63, 3.57, 6.92, 4.61, 5.01, 8.62, 9.47, 8.88, 7.11, 6.88, 7.23, 6.18, 9.96, 6.98, 11.02, 7.78, 8.41, 7.51, 10.47, 8.17, 9.46, 7.30, 9.93, 6.80, 10.27, 7.40, 5.32, 4.98, 7.06, 5.66, 10.21, 6.03, 8.54, 9.53, 4.25, 6.95, 5.81, 8.97, 7.41, 9.12, 8.89, 6.43, 5.65, 5.52, 8.27, 6.08, 9.16, 7.80, 7.46, 5.33, 6.89, 8.89, 6.62, 7.58, 6.33, 8.09, 7.96, 12.65, 8.79, 7.36, 6.34, 8.02, 10.96, 12.49, 7.52, 8.38, 5.22, 6.49, 9.42, 7.83, 8.09, 7.41, 8.62, 7.52, 7.28, 7.91, 9.13, 7.87, 8.22, 8.10, 7.00, 9.64, 7.57, 8.40, 7.26, 7.13, 10.63, 7.12, 4.95, 13.86, 9.69, 7.45, 9.21, 7.31, 10.73, 7.56, 9.24, 7.10, 6.20, 8.25, 7.41, 6.10, 8.33, 7.94, 7.65, 8.47, 7.80, 8.25, 7.30, 7.63, 8.40, 6.57, 8.48, 5.33, 8.47, 8.10, 8.00, 6.62, 10.03, 8.08, 9.08, 7.57, 5.24, 8.24, 9.72, 9.35, 8.38, 6.21, 4.89, 8.65, 8.45, 7.39, 9.94, 8.06, 7.23, 8.96, 8.59, 9.10, 7.72, 9.25, 7.67, 8.33, 8.29, 7.48, 7.75, 5.40, 8.67, 7.13, 8.14, 9.45, 7.00, 5.52, 8.68, 8.30, 8.29, 6.68, 7.64, 7.71, 5.95, 5.36, 6.62, 8.16, 6.22, 7.45, 8.31, 7.21, 7.23, 6.08, 7.78, 8.15, 6.19, 8.74, 6.22, 6.46, 7.78, 7.37, 10.90, 7.19, 6.39, 6.61, 6.19, 7.50, 8.87, 8.52, 6.09, 6.72, 7.34, 6.55, 6.07, 6.75, 7.46, 7.59, 8.10, 10.68, 7.26, 6.78, 8.97, 7.80, 7.83, 8.72, 9.56, 5.07, 7.05, 8.98, 8.55, 11.36, 7.69, 10.54, 8.53, 9.42, 6.98, 7.81, 10.17, 8.61, 10.21, 9.82, 6.99, 9.04, 11.35, 8.28, 8.19, 8.80, 7.70, 7.38, 5.55, 7.36, 8.07, 8.09, 6.59, 14.76, 7.26, 8.15, 6.91, 9.95, 7.19, 8.21, 11.74, 13.75, 7.51, 10.48, 7.12, 8.42, 6.46, 7.16, 7.81, 7.72, 6.67, 11.42, 6.11, 8.77, 10.55, 5.85, 6.64, 5.68, 6.01, 7.59, 6.69, 7.47, 8.75, 8.67, 8.24, 6.18, 9.22, 7.81, 10.21, 8.22, 10.37, 8.06, 7.22, 6.58, 5.61, 7.22, 7.85, 8.59, 9.37, 9.03, 7.91, 9.18, 9.74, 9.45, 6.24, 6.36, 9.48, 9.13, 6.95, 7.27, 6.94, 8.33, 9.35, 15.40, 8.61, 6.38, 9.42, 6.69, 7.02, 8.01, 4.79, 9.48, 8.06, 7.20, 9.33, 8.90, 7.27, 8.17, 9.88, 14.60, 2.84, 8.15, 5.44, 8.78, 7.33, 5.01, 7.53, 6.76, 7.29, 7.53, 6.10, 9.84, 8.24, 12.41, 8.49, 6.21, 9.03, 8.59, 10.01, 8.33, 8.50, 8.87, 6.24, 7.95, 4.83, 7.85, 7.52, 6.62, 7.62, 7.73, 7.91, 8.38, 7.92, 7.19, 8.62, 8.07, 7.09, 6.10, 6.13, 6.66, 7.80, 7.26, 6.57, 6.82, 6.87, 6.80, 7.65, 7.04, 7.31, 7.14, 6.98, 7.71, 7.43, 6.90, 5.94, 8.00, 6.46, 7.59, 5.11, 5.06, 8.06, 7.57, 9.30, 9.33, 8.44, 11.18, 10.34, 10.13, 8.13, 7.85, 8.31, 8.31, 9.09, 7.18, 6.82, 10.19, 6.49, 5.91, 7.36, 6.47, 7.44, 8.41, 8.22, 6.73, 9.34, 11.45, 6.71, 8.42, 6.29, 6.19, 6.37, 8.82, 8.33, 7.12, 6.18, 6.09, 7.81, 10.45, 8.91, 7.43, 8.68, 9.48, 6.09, 8.71, 9.89, 8.68, 10.03, 9.15, 6.18, 7.10, 5.90, 9.38, 8.79, 8.59, 7.48, 6.21, 6.59, 7.91, 9.59, 8.59, 8.56, 5.77, 5.94, 7.28, 6.83, 12.14, 5.63, 9.55, 8.10, 7.88, 5.46, 10.54, 9.03, 9.06, 8.14, 8.34, 5.96, 7.08, 11.70, 7.64, 6.77, 8.48, 7.50, 5.47, 5.64, 5.64, 8.08, 4.63, 6.58, 8.43, 6.74, 8.30, 8.96, 9.69, 6.78, 9.28, 10.19, 5.98, 7.29, 7.46, 6.55, 6.77, 6.72, 9.83, 6.86, 7.56, 10.37, 10.09, 9.22, 6.54, 8.48, 8.97, 7.49, 8.35, 7.46, 5.79, 7.38, 7.60, 9.82, 7.39, 7.70, 7.40, 7.46, 9.70, 8.82, 6.42, 4.49, 7.03, 7.25, 9.48, 8.69, 8.38, 7.97, 7.84, 6.42, 7.66, 8.46, 7.43, 7.98, 6.75, 10.69, 7.10, 6.22, 8.89, 9.59, 7.16, 8.74, 7.82, 8.81, 8.25, 6.90, 6.79, 8.27, 10.19, 8.04, 5.86, 6.89, 5.62, 9.38, 5.82, 10.41, 9.63, 9.07, 8.96, 6.60, 5.81, 6.08, 3.74, 7.12, 8.15, 8.66, 5.04, 7.38, 6.52, 6.88, 9.76, 7.74, 6.96, 7.63, 7.29, 5.75, 7.24, 8.32, 6.70, 6.67, 5.86, 6.35, 7.14, 7.96, 8.20, 5.97, 6.84, 6.40, 8.29, 5.46, 9.35, 7.28, 5.69, 9.64, 8.40, 9.04, 7.42, 9.50, 6.74, 8.15, 9.75, 6.86, 5.78, 6.69, 5.91, 8.48, 6.74, 7.48, 7.43, 5.60, 5.96, 9.07, 13.12, 7.73, 7.82, 6.57, 9.47, 10.10, 9.24, 8.66, 7.55, 9.51, 10.15, 5.84, 7.42, 8.64, 9.66, 7.26, 6.92, 7.38, 9.23, 8.79, 13.11, 8.82, 9.32, 8.33, 7.38, 10.53, 10.46, 10.29, 8.29, 9.43, 7.26, 11.10, 7.12, 7.96, 7.29, 3.52, 6.27, 9.49, 8.01, 6.17, 8.01, 7.22, 6.90, 7.66, 7.86, 9.91, 7.82, 9.25, 7.70, 9.40, 11.55, 11.27, 8.19, 10.04, 9.07, 8.36, 11.33, 7.28, 9.05, 10.07, 8.55, 7.65, 8.72, 9.59, 8.91, 8.29, 9.17, 8.14, 7.65, 6.67, 8.10, 9.97, 9.51, 8.57, 6.86, 8.21, 9.10, 8.18, 8.22, 6.99, 8.53, 7.73, 13.12, 5.66, 7.16, 7.54, 5.74, 6.25, 6.44, 7.09, 7.09, 6.95, 7.89, 11.05, 7.35, 4.58, 6.25, 7.68, 7.01, 7.64, 8.79, 7.16, 9.85, 7.06, 6.68, 8.82, 9.63, 8.25, 7.39, 6.90, 12.71, 15.83, 7.99, 7.20, 5.90, 8.95, 7.04, 8.43, 8.05, 10.21, 6.42, 8.30, 7.95, 7.07, 7.07, 6.83, 9.25, 8.86, 8.79, 8.51, 8.43, 9.43, 8.21, 8.17, 12.70, 6.22, 7.59, 8.14, 5.04, 6.89, 7.59, 7.68, 7.51, 6.98, 7.74, 6.08, 6.16, 9.07, 9.95, 7.22, 7.94, 7.50, 7.42, 7.39, 6.92, 10.51, 8.90, 8.81, 6.62, 5.59, 5.20, 8.07, 9.43, 8.45, 7.97, 7.92, 7.41, 5.87, 9.82, 8.16, 6.93, 9.06, 7.04, 6.51, 8.38, 7.62, 6.64, 6.90, 6.80, 9.76, 10.35, 6.75, 8.15, 8.14, 12.78, 6.86, 7.07, 11.82, 8.23, 7.41, 6.01, 7.31, 11.25, 6.95, 8.01, 7.19, 8.46, 9.11, 7.48, 9.52, 8.14, 7.22, 8.73, 7.09, 5.60, 8.21, 10.41, 9.60, 23.88, 7.64, 8.47, 7.06, 8.98, 8.41, 6.94, 7.85, 14.28, 8.37, 7.87, 8.16, 7.90, 7.25, 6.82, 8.05, 8.77, 6.32, 9.85, 9.00, 8.75, 8.02, 7.77, 9.01, 7.90, 5.99, 7.90, 8.58, 8.42, 14.31, 8.21, 5.92, 6.92, 8.67, 8.24, 9.69, 7.99, 7.16, 8.31, 6.96, 7.40, 6.50, 6.81, 7.50, 8.05, 6.93, 10.39, 9.34, 9.33, 8.94, 8.43, 10.59, 8.17, 8.04, 11.70, 8.32, 8.70, 7.98, 5.36, 10.37, 6.37, 4.47, 7.99, 7.92, 6.13, 8.35, 5.91, 5.45, 7.49, 7.93, 7.53, 7.20, 8.09, 8.07, 6.63, 7.32, 8.06, 6.39, 8.14, 7.04, 5.63, 7.00, 7.94, 7.68, 6.53, 7.51, 6.96, 7.10, 9.20, 10.89, 9.09, 8.21, 4.57, 6.58, 7.97, 5.25, 7.40, 6.76, 7.83, 5.09, 7.97, 7.38, 7.93, 6.94, 8.76, 7.11, 8.29, 4.69, 6.35, 7.20, 7.55, 8.47, 7.82, 8.54, 6.23, 5.33, 6.43, 6.59, 4.72, 7.01, 6.41, 7.07, 4.93, 7.07, 9.10, 6.73, 7.24, 8.09, 6.03, 6.08, 7.55, 6.79, 7.72, 7.23, 7.49, 7.64, 5.91, 7.13, 7.26, 6.91, 5.32, 7.20, 9.04, 7.96, 13.49, 6.94, 7.32, 7.85, 9.67, 5.61, 7.16, 7.76, 9.17, 6.86, 6.13, 6.76, 8.74, 6.08, 6.33, 7.48, 6.12, 6.64, 7.08, 9.54, 7.53, 8.08, 7.36, 6.13, 7.29, 8.58, 6.84, 6.87, 5.15, 5.68, 7.11, 10.94, 4.61, 7.44, 7.89, 6.33, 7.46, 7.92, 7.49, 9.61, 8.13, 7.55, 6.00, 10.58, 7.76, 7.08, 12.64, 6.92, 5.67, 7.81, 8.25, 7.24, 5.41, 10.07, 10.05, 6.32, 6.74, 5.54, 7.63, 8.51, 9.21, 7.11, 7.64, 6.59, 5.31, 7.22, 4.95, 10.07, 7.67, 4.76, 6.98, 6.39, 6.19, 8.69, 7.19, 6.21, 5.96, 8.87, 6.21, 6.79, 7.15, 5.75, 6.58, 7.57, 7.73, 6.97, 7.68, 4.96, 5.49, 6.06, 6.04, 7.74, 8.21, 5.34, 8.43, 8.23, 3.99, 8.42, 7.31, 6.91, 7.70, 11.14, 5.54, 5.77, 6.13, 8.14, 7.97, 5.52, 8.56, 7.82, 4.97, 6.19, 5.44, 3.51, 8.94, 4.96, 7.06, 8.58, 7.24, 10.05, 7.66, 5.27, 5.49, 7.44, 8.45, 7.26, 6.91, 8.86, 6.35, 6.52, 5.64, 7.74, 6.10, 8.29, 9.16, 5.10, 8.70, 8.94, 11.59, 6.53, 6.92, 7.40, 7.71, 4.61, 8.56, 8.33, 8.50, 7.93, 6.19, 4.82, 9.65, 5.68, 9.03, 6.82, 6.52, 7.80, 8.06, 6.12, 8.36, 8.42, 7.73, 6.55, 4.84, 7.13, 6.23, 7.29, 6.02, 7.54, 7.60, 8.04, 5.25, 4.80, 7.79, 7.27, 6.59, 5.33, 7.07, 9.37, 9.82, 7.18, 7.91, 6.62, 6.46, 8.23, 8.11, 6.91, 8.21, 7.51, 10.17, 4.30, 6.22, 8.12, 5.90, 6.54, 6.35, 6.87, 6.97, 6.44, 7.35, 6.02, 7.08, 7.23, 10.66, 10.80, 7.16, 6.96, 6.93, 7.94, 6.19, 3.93, 9.81, 7.61, 6.76, 8.80, 8.15, 7.41, 5.95, 5.60, 5.87, 5.80, 7.32, 10.53, 7.23, 8.61, 6.29, 7.10, 5.36, 7.69, 6.11, 7.92, 4.64, 8.00, 3.86, 5.26, 4.73, 5.94, 7.29, 6.51, 6.45, 8.31, 7.55, 8.80, 6.57, 7.18, 6.47, 7.83, 8.54, 7.26, 7.39, 6.99, 5.35, 5.71, 7.20, 6.18, 5.97, 7.24, 5.55, 8.59, 6.35, 8.35, 6.23, 7.29, 9.05, 7.26, 4.77, 7.57, 4.52, 6.54, 7.01, 6.67, 16.47, 7.21, 7.08, 7.03, 7.33, 5.56, 5.39, 6.12, 6.81, 6.21, 11.84, 6.06, 4.72, 5.87, 8.37, 7.24, 6.36, 6.37, 6.03, 6.42, 8.85, 10.42, 3.69, 6.94, 7.43, 5.06, 7.89, 7.83, 6.73, 7.48, 6.81, 5.84, 6.27, 5.96, 9.40, 9.01, 7.65, 6.69, 6.86, 8.47, 7.32, 6.07, 12.15, 7.85, 6.84, 6.98, 7.80, 6.02, 7.43, 11.77, 6.73, 13.20, 6.61, 7.15, 5.28, 6.87, 8.48, 7.90, 5.68, 11.69, 6.63, 6.52, 6.40, 7.49, 6.57, 7.01, 7.29, 5.32, 7.09, 7.47, 8.04, 5.68, 6.92, 8.12, 6.83, 7.52, 6.86, 8.31, 9.56, 7.08, 11.09, 7.45, 7.13, 7.59, 6.59, 8.58, 7.55, 7.12, 9.29, 6.55, 8.45, 6.55, 8.80, 7.05, 9.85, 7.69, 6.34, 6.33, 3.26, 7.34, 7.45, 6.94, 5.34, 6.77, 5.76, 5.91, 8.56, 6.99, 8.59, 7.55, 8.40, 8.11, 7.15, 5.70, 5.96, 12.48, 5.75, 5.80, 7.73, 7.73, 8.49, 6.40, 6.69, 2.98, 7.55, 8.90, 7.28, 5.73, 5.81, 7.34, 5.94, 5.62, 4.73, 8.02, 6.38, 5.65, 9.27, 9.16, 7.58, 11.09, 7.97, 7.19, 5.63, 8.16, 8.42, 7.98, 10.26, 5.02, 6.27, 8.55, 6.64, 10.02, 9.38, 5.61, 6.77, 6.18, 6.52, 6.72, 6.46, 7.64, 7.17, 6.41, 9.07, 9.07, 7.89, 7.10, 7.78, 9.29, 9.24, 10.45, 6.56, 5.07, 7.59, 7.83, 7.72, 7.19, 6.86, 8.49, 6.72, 5.79, 8.70, 8.01, 5.67, 7.07, 6.81, 8.02, 10.30, 6.89, 5.85, 8.68, 6.10, 8.17, 6.83, 8.69, 7.69, 6.08, 6.29, 7.63, 8.14, 6.33, 9.93, 6.58, 8.85, 7.92, 6.67, 8.58, 5.12, 5.86, 6.84, 18.59, 5.01, 7.88, 6.90, 6.32, 8.15, 9.67, 5.44, 12.15, 5.81, 6.71, 5.79, 8.53, 6.49, 5.52, 8.13, 8.53, 5.46, 7.11, 7.52, 6.10, 6.46, 7.47, 5.12, 6.95, 8.76, 5.37, 6.54, 7.27, 5.34, 5.52, 6.69, 6.67, 5.77, 5.00, 6.08, 6.65, 8.29, 5.44, 6.54, 5.42, 6.94, 5.06, 4.54, 5.88, 7.96, 6.71, 9.26, 6.46, 5.82, 6.51, 5.23, 5.40, 5.16, 5.38, 7.00, 4.93, 5.30, 8.68, 7.28, 5.21, 4.76, 7.05, 6.68, 7.46, 6.83, 7.15, 6.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.95, 3.02, 10.31, 7.04, 8.01, 6.24, 7.08, 6.57, 5.68, 6.95, 8.90, 6.98, 8.31, 5.55, 4.08, 7.15, 6.62, 10.01, 7.76, 6.02, 5.35, 8.08, 8.94, 7.43, 6.07, 7.56, 9.02, 7.03, 6.38, 10.65, 7.91, 6.95, 7.76, 7.08, 6.44, 10.53, 10.22, 8.79, 5.48, 7.57, 10.23, 5.17, 7.78, 8.38, 6.81, 7.36, 6.41, 5.96, 6.90, 8.39, 7.75, 7.37, 8.55, 5.20, 7.84, 6.72, 6.76, 7.90, 5.70, 5.07, 5.96, 4.96, 6.78, 9.16, 6.18, 7.76, 7.65, 24.80, 4.78, 3.05, 7.42, 6.14, 8.31, 10.48, 5.14, 9.22, 7.62, 7.98, 5.24, 5.80, 8.30, 6.91, 6.92, 6.08, 6.18, 6.12, 4.58, 8.19, 5.43, 6.15, 6.99, 8.20, 7.41, 5.30, 6.52, 7.75, 8.93, 7.50, 5.93, 6.76, 6.14, 7.92, 6.66, 5.20, 7.27, 6.94, 6.80, 6.73, 4.39, 9.22, 8.32, 3.97, 6.89, 9.01, 8.02, 5.61, 6.11, 5.54, 6.05, 4.64, 7.15, 7.48, 6.89, 5.58, 4.30, 7.17, 5.83, 8.15, 5.26, 6.33, 6.69, 7.36, 6.28, 4.94, 8.23, 6.05, 8.10, 9.31, 7.03, 7.14, 6.68, 6.68, 6.51, 8.71, 4.81, 5.85, 6.50, 14.82, 7.79, 7.14, 8.28, 5.12, 3.81, 5.72, 8.17, 7.10, 5.80, 5.97, 7.88, 5.94, 7.58, 6.84, 5.90, 5.98, 7.39, 13.08, 8.26, 6.69, 5.18, 6.19, 6.92, 6.54, 6.28, 6.95, 7.80, 7.62, 7.45, 8.03, 9.81, 6.56, 7.33, 6.63, 9.16, 6.17, 7.24, 5.43, 6.29, 6.66, 6.60, 6.78, 4.60, 7.19, 4.67, 6.97, 4.62, 6.08, 6.29, 5.40, 9.08, 8.33, 7.58, 8.02, 5.93, 7.48, 8.35, 7.67, 9.14, 6.98, 5.20, 6.59, 6.70, 6.35, 9.95, 6.68, 5.79, 6.50, 10.45, 6.33, 7.38, 7.14, 8.32, 5.28, 6.80, 7.99, 5.50, 6.09, 5.70, 6.99, 4.79, 6.59, 6.72, 7.39, 7.20, 6.17, 6.03, 6.12, 7.20, 7.59, 4.20, 6.87, 7.62, 6.54, 7.23, 8.74, 4.37, 5.88, 7.91, 6.06, 7.13, 4.99, 6.64, 7.41, 8.27, 8.05, 7.52, 4.15, 7.72, 6.16, 6.92, 6.33, 6.80, 6.37, 6.68, 9.62, 5.63, 7.69, 6.07, 5.61, 7.64, 4.48, 6.53, 6.47, 7.72, 6.50, 5.87, 6.06, 4.67, 7.16, 5.76, 7.49, 7.14, 7.15, 7.17, 6.08, 6.99, 7.36, 6.14, 7.90, 8.21, 8.15, 9.37, 6.79, 6.05, 4.99, 5.46, 6.80, 7.07, 4.41, 6.17, 5.97, 5.97, 6.93, 7.27, 5.27, 4.63, 8.07, 5.53, 5.78, 6.34, 6.14, 6.66, 8.40, 6.49, 5.53, 6.85, 6.17, 6.88, 5.07, 8.36, 8.06, 18.89, 6.37, 5.64, 7.07, 6.58, 6.81, 6.30, 7.56, 7.39, 5.72, 8.38, 5.69, 5.75, 5.74, 6.89, 8.69, 6.49, 8.55, 5.27, 8.05, 5.92, 7.33, 8.77, 6.87, 5.25, 5.65, 10.34, 6.90, 6.29, 7.66, 7.04, 6.52, 7.26, 5.43, 7.04, 7.16, 7.93, 8.06, 7.87, 6.12, 9.03, 5.91, 10.02, 6.40, 8.06, 7.37, 7.50, 7.92, 7.09, 7.68, 5.29, 5.67, 8.44, 7.28, 6.66, 7.84, 6.70, 7.30, 5.86, 5.90, 7.43, 4.17, 7.92, 5.72, 14.68, 5.64, 5.67, 8.43, 7.34, 5.64, 4.75, 5.46, 7.58, 8.94, 8.84, 4.91, 7.14, 4.63, 5.93, 6.67, 7.03, 8.21, 6.98, 5.19, 5.21, 6.10, 5.85, 8.25, 6.39, 7.77, 5.82, 6.43, 5.42, 5.48, 4.98, 4.64, 6.42, 4.90, 6.33, 6.77, 7.71, 6.79, 5.18, 3.65, 4.23, 6.98, 6.19, 7.09, 6.92, 8.10, 7.24, 7.73, 4.39, 6.86, 4.67, 7.96, 7.02, 9.87, 6.66, 8.48, 7.43, 7.06, 5.90, 5.22, 6.97, 5.85, 10.02, 5.92, 9.60, 6.87, 6.99, 6.57, 6.71, 6.98, 9.41, 6.00, 6.81, 6.92, 7.52, 5.54, 7.24, 6.82, 6.87, 2.14, 6.49, 6.29, 7.39, 5.94, 5.43, 6.31, 7.15, 4.92, 6.04, 5.03, 6.95, 5.53, 6.12, 4.27, 4.72, 6.57, 6.41, 7.12, 4.52, 4.28, 6.03, 6.12, 3.76, 6.36, 6.28, 6.20, 5.23, 6.59, 6.24, 7.77, 6.07, 5.97, 5.21, 6.94, 7.38, 5.97, 6.97, 7.69, 5.66, 5.08, 5.59, 5.82, 6.91, 6.68, 9.69, 8.15, 4.69, 9.94, 6.70, 5.38, 6.29, 7.38, 5.70, 8.71, 7.78, 9.36, 8.83, 9.11, 7.63, 7.72, 7.56, 6.65, 9.13, 5.10, 7.65, 6.92, 5.76, 7.15, 8.68, 6.62, 7.85, 6.12, 7.07, 7.78, 7.49, 8.22, 4.40, 6.17, 6.01, 6.66, 4.19, 8.21, 5.18, 4.68, 9.63, 6.18, 6.91, 7.74, 4.80, 6.63, 6.08, 6.74, 6.55, 7.64, 6.17, 5.16, 9.39, 7.93, 7.81, 6.58, 6.98, 6.48, 5.84, 7.80, 5.36, 6.20, 5.11, 9.01, 7.58, 5.73, 8.17, 6.76, 7.58, 6.46, 5.44, 5.88, 4.73, 6.45, 7.22, 5.16, 8.34, 5.67, 5.21, 8.24, 6.16, 7.63, 6.41, 6.13, 4.80, 7.37, 8.64, 6.34, 9.19, 5.44, 9.19, 5.59, 6.61, 5.03, 9.06, 4.98, 6.50, 4.70, 7.95, 8.69, 9.36, 6.19, 5.49, 6.19, 6.78, 7.66, 7.63, 8.37, 8.98, 7.00, 7.33, 7.13, 6.35, 7.04, 8.01, 8.72, 5.63, 4.61, 5.46, 6.92, 5.65, 6.72, 6.22, 8.17, 6.99, 6.80, 7.79, 6.78, 8.38, 6.74, 5.83, 6.94, 7.64, 5.55, 8.10, 3.22, 6.99, 7.54, 7.91, 4.84, 8.85, 5.14, 7.32, 6.21, 8.71, 7.33, 7.92, 5.51, 6.45, 6.55, 5.59, 6.74, 9.26, 6.54, 6.56, 7.00, 6.79, 6.82, 7.01, 6.48, 7.14, 8.56, 6.47, 6.80, 6.70, 8.04, 5.58, 7.37, 5.99, 6.28, 6.83, 7.33, 6.40, 4.91, 4.79, 10.77, 6.98, 7.74, 6.63, 11.19, 7.27, 6.70, 6.51, 6.82, 6.54, 6.21, 4.25, 7.68, 5.48, 5.54, 7.12, 6.83, 7.28, 7.88, 6.08, 7.35, 6.57, 5.44, 14.06, 5.19, 6.64, 7.25, 21.71, 7.61, 8.99, 5.56, 6.76, 7.87, 5.69, 6.40, 9.30, 6.30, 6.55, 8.21, 7.31, 5.75, 6.42, 9.86, 7.02, 7.57, 5.99, 5.26, 6.99, 7.21, 5.59, 7.49, 6.00, 7.11, 5.15, 5.37, 6.44, 6.27, 7.13, 6.96, 5.72, 7.55, 7.67, 6.79, 7.56, 6.01, 7.75, 5.91, 7.34, 6.92, 6.68, 7.24, 5.75, 14.31, 5.36, 7.22, 6.26, 6.58, 4.78, 7.88, 7.52, 7.32, 7.52, 8.88, 5.77, 8.28, 9.52, 7.54, 5.69, 5.68, 6.39, 6.73, 7.69, 6.84, 8.60, 6.84, 6.88, 6.84, 6.20, 5.30, 6.00, 6.84, 6.05, 6.55, 5.25, 5.79, 6.83, 8.32, 4.65, 6.61, 5.45, 6.50, 4.10, 5.20, 7.50, 5.64, 6.27, 8.24, 8.18, 5.44, 5.36, 6.82, 5.77, 8.37, 7.59, 6.09, 6.04, 5.54, 6.09, 5.79, 15.71, 6.76, 9.50, 7.11, 4.79, 5.70





Spoiler: Time Dist.



2+: 4
3+: 18
4+: 105
5+: 355
6+: 743
7+: 889
8+: 743
9+: 489
10+: 285
11+: 169
12+: 123
13+: 86
14+: 72
15+: 32
16+: 24
17+: 20
18+: 19
19+: 10
20+: 9
21+: 6
22+: 3
23+: 3
24+: 2
25+: 0
26+: 1
27+: 2
28+: 0
29+: 3
30+: 1
31+: 2
32+: 0
33+: 1


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 30, 2013)

Pyraminx day 12

Pyraminx solved : 150

Average : 6.68
Best : 2.84
Worst : 11.87
Best av 5 : 5.32
Best av 12 : 6.07

Pyraminx day 13

Pyraminx solved : 200

Average : 6.76
Best : 3.66
Worst : 13.64
Best av 5 : 4.70 (very very lucky)
Best av 12 : 6.00

Total pyraminx solved : 2375

I have to do 109 solve a day to complete the challenge


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 30, 2013)

@Schmidt: You're AWESOME!!!


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 30, 2013)

Page 1 updated.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 1, 2013)

Pyraminx day 14

Pyraminx solved : 250

Average : 6.54
Best : 2:42
Worst : 12.36
Best av 5 : 5.17
Best av 12 : 5.64

Total pyraminx solved : 2625


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 2, 2013)

Pyraminx day 15

Pyraminx solved : 170

Average : 6.57
Best : 3.94
Worst : 12.97
Best av 5 : 4.77
Best av 12 : 5.46

Total pyraminx solved : 2795


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 3, 2013)

Pyraminx day 16

Pyraminx solved : 250

Average : 6.56
Best : 2:40
Worst : 13.42
Best av 5 : 4.35
Best av 12 : 5.39

Total pyraminx solved : 3045


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 4, 2013)

Day 4
number of times: 1100/1100
best time: 10.97
worst time: 32.26

current mo3: 21.07 (σ = 2.31)
best mo3: 15.30 (σ = 2.36)

current avg5: 21.06 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 15.90 (σ = 1.41)

current avg12: 20.34 (σ = 1.47)
best avg12: 17.23 (σ = 1.79)

current avg100: 20.94 (σ = 2.32)
best avg100: 19.14 (σ = 2.16)

current avg1000: 20.58 (σ = 2.18)
best avg1000: 20.58 (σ = 2.18)

session avg: 20.78 (σ = 2.27)
session mean: 20.83

Times:


Spoiler



times (reset, import):
26.95, 25.46, 20.69, 24.19, 20.63, 22.67, 25.44, 26.31, 24.03, 24.87, 21.12, 26.92, 30.53, 18.10, 25.99, 26.17, 25.26, 23.76, 14.11, 19.44, 22.92, 24.48, 22.80, 22.45, 21.54, 19.08, 27.87, 25.17, 22.85, 22.46, 18.57, 19.64, 22.17, 24.05, 19.62, 19.57, 26.03, 17.77, 18.70, 24.02, 23.05, 28.08, 23.57, 30.45, 21.80, 21.50, 21.11, 23.53, 18.08, 20.47, 20.57, 25.83, 24.84, 21.02, 19.75, 25.01, 18.79, 23.20, 26.22, 28.35, 25.10, 22.73, 25.65, 21.41, 27.85, 21.90, 29.34, 24.85, 23.61, 19.33, 20.95, 23.19, 24.90, 19.66, 25.06, 19.09, 24.53, 20.31, 14.55, 24.28, 24.89, 20.73, 24.67, 25.67, 20.10, 22.48, 24.84, 18.09, 22.10, 20.45, 18.87, 24.06, 21.80, 20.41, 22.88, 21.71, 24.19, 21.61, 18.32, 25.01, 20.32, 23.40, 23.94, 27.18, 24.84, 21.35, 20.01, 23.21, 21.29, 18.11, 21.33, 20.07, 23.11, 23.67, 24.44, 13.63, 20.65, 17.03, 25.35, 23.49, 21.89, 23.56, 16.59, 20.12, 22.96, 22.52, 20.47, 22.13, 22.33, 21.07, 21.79, 23.17, 21.97, 23.35, 16.33, 24.04, 21.43, 16.57, 16.22, 19.98, 18.35, 20.59, 21.25, 17.82, 14.84, 19.07, 21.63, 21.69, 21.41, 22.14, 20.37, 17.89, 21.78, 20.37, 19.48, 23.02, 21.92, 23.97, 21.38, 28.84, 24.62, 18.67, 26.56, 22.10, 19.21, 24.12, 20.11, 20.51, 18.20, 20.50, 25.03, 21.05, 32.26, 23.50, 19.85, 24.45, 21.49, 24.47, 29.48, 17.68, 26.55, 19.96, 23.81, 23.16, 20.57, 22.17, 20.07, 22.75, 28.65, 16.88, 21.62, 21.88, 24.37, 28.18, 21.99, 20.43, 21.83, 21.68, 22.51, 24.60, 22.51, 16.80, 22.72, 22.31, 19.47, 22.01, 20.59, 27.34, 25.09, 18.01, 23.84, 18.35, 20.65, 21.09, 24.51, 19.94, 17.42, 21.49, 17.57, 19.43, 17.68, 21.42, 20.66, 19.16, 18.44, 19.88, 20.54, 23.22, 17.75, 23.78, 22.15, 23.17, 18.98, 21.33, 20.03, 20.53, 21.51, 22.39, 21.92, 21.82, 20.47, 24.71, 18.81, 21.88, 15.37, 16.98, 18.36, 18.32, 18.92, 20.37, 24.47, 19.19, 23.92, 22.72, 24.04, 22.36, 16.06, 19.29, 25.59, 18.35, 16.64, 15.77, 26.91, 18.90, 20.97, 22.42, 21.22, 25.42, 21.63, 19.33, 20.62, 20.75, 21.28, 22.71, 24.25, 19.74, 21.66, 21.69, 21.90, 19.66, 21.65, 20.66, 22.04, 20.71, 20.95, 16.27, 20.57, 20.77, 20.60, 17.76, 19.04, 22.06, 23.86, 19.74, 28.77, 20.00, 25.53, 23.84, 23.87, 21.91, 25.04, 24.95, 31.33, 20.40, 23.31, 25.88, 25.14, 22.16, 27.45, 26.02, 19.32, 18.14, 20.38, 20.99, 10.97, 26.67, 22.04, 19.17, 12.19, 21.72, 20.10, 19.81, 21.61, 16.74, 19.19, 28.10, 25.64, 24.41, 19.39, 22.98, 23.61, 26.17, 23.45, 26.22, 30.05, 22.78, 29.31, 17.68, 21.99, 20.23, 19.83, 22.79, 18.78, 24.60, 26.03, 23.04, 24.06, 22.27, 19.52, 21.57, 21.44, 21.88, 27.12, 23.87, 22.77, 20.66, 24.90, 14.15, 23.40, 23.09, 22.04, 21.22, 20.20, 18.79, 18.50, 19.59, 23.72, 25.22, 17.60, 20.32, 18.61, 17.35, 23.47, 22.34, 21.73, 24.98, 20.87, 27.86, 23.79, 23.79, 23.58, 27.26, 20.60, 22.78, 24.90, 24.03, 27.72, 19.45, 19.82, 20.41, 20.98, 22.74, 18.51, 17.58, 20.50, 23.33, 23.88, 19.57, 19.93, 21.48, 27.58, 20.57, 21.33, 17.81, 23.15, 30.20, 22.36, 19.62, 22.17, 19.83, 19.67, 20.41, 25.15, 22.87, 20.84, 21.05, 16.40, 21.51, 20.53, 22.06, 21.07, 23.93, 23.06, 18.44, 21.86, 26.76, 18.33, 19.23, 22.73, 23.04, 25.51, 17.12, 21.23, 16.79, 17.35, 25.79, 21.57, 20.77, 20.75, 21.14, 24.74, 17.65, 20.97, 21.36, 20.52, 19.62, 18.90, 22.77, 20.77, 25.37, 16.12, 20.67, 19.59, 20.83, 23.08, 25.71, 19.99, 16.30, 21.01, 24.71, 21.62, 27.40, 23.14, 20.69, 19.22, 18.50, 22.05, 16.31, 24.68, 19.04, 21.53, 18.75, 19.55, 18.13, 21.84, 21.23, 19.85, 17.35, 24.25, 23.28, 19.70, 20.92, 21.55, 20.38, 15.68, 19.16, 17.82, 21.63, 17.36, 21.83, 19.02, 23.37, 22.66, 17.64, 18.78, 16.04, 19.38, 17.12, 18.81, 21.03, 16.45, 24.41, 24.45, 19.06, 22.13, 23.64, 21.97, 20.94, 23.41, 19.62, 18.22, 18.30, 20.21, 23.51, 20.12, 26.85, 17.40, 24.95, 20.39, 19.54, 18.77, 20.14, 24.25, 24.15, 26.64, 18.99, 20.15, 19.72, 24.35, 20.23, 18.37, 18.42, 25.06, 22.93, 20.37, 22.08, 19.48, 20.46, 21.48, 17.95, 22.33, 18.29, 21.40, 18.13, 18.67, 19.39, 20.99, 25.42, 20.28, 22.31, 19.94, 18.80, 25.39, 17.99, 17.29, 21.28, 17.74, 19.98, 18.04, 17.74, 23.54, 18.05, 14.45, 19.76, 19.54, 15.67, 21.16, 18.73, 20.64, 21.33, 17.79, 13.87, 20.62, 16.69, 18.13, 24.35, 20.94, 21.59, 16.40, 20.44, 23.20, 17.92, 20.13, 20.09, 21.97, 21.47, 20.27, 21.27, 22.21, 17.85, 18.21, 21.27, 18.78, 15.93, 21.34, 18.19, 20.26, 23.25, 18.33, 18.71, 18.82, 12.72, 15.85, 17.59, 14.51, 22.22, 20.59, 19.80, 24.70, 15.76, 19.52, 16.66, 18.90, 26.12, 19.49, 18.73, 22.12, 21.60, 21.64, 24.54, 19.77, 19.48, 17.63, 17.18, 23.36, 18.43, 22.41, 23.08, 18.58, 21.76, 17.93, 18.95, 25.68, 25.22, 18.13, 19.98, 26.22, 21.64, 17.52, 18.99, 23.13, 21.55, 16.59, 15.68, 21.33, 21.26, 19.09, 23.76, 20.11, 21.90, 21.80, 21.95, 18.90, 18.24, 17.72, 20.27, 20.79, 19.92, 20.64, 20.72, 20.45, 19.25, 16.92, 19.01, 23.14, 19.02, 17.48, 20.72, 23.07, 20.97, 18.79, 19.02, 20.10, 22.50, 13.73, 21.23, 22.03, 22.38, 19.33, 23.07, 17.74, 25.17, 22.04, 18.43, 20.88, 18.43, 23.82, 18.94, 18.76, 24.91, 15.34, 20.79, 18.53, 19.08, 21.70, 17.79, 19.12, 21.09, 17.11, 17.39, 21.81, 20.15, 21.27, 20.77, 25.09, 22.35, 18.91, 20.09, 19.45, 20.83, 23.74, 19.54, 16.41, 18.28, 20.45, 16.92, 19.73, 22.82, 23.34, 20.06, 18.60, 21.34, 20.70, 16.87, 16.63, 18.01, 19.24, 19.41, 18.76, 17.43, 14.89, 17.60, 21.68, 20.91, 23.82, 20.48, 22.82, 21.07, 19.86, 19.81, 21.13, 19.94, 20.25, 17.48, 18.15, 17.58, 21.51, 19.23, 21.09, 18.03, 18.71, 23.16, 20.12, 23.41, 19.10, 22.82, 22.38, 17.85, 19.93, 20.07, 18.00, 22.28, 22.48, 27.12, 21.31, 16.84, 15.55, 20.67, 19.20, 19.27, 20.25, 17.96, 20.38, 20.98, 18.15, 20.79, 21.37, 21.37, 22.52, 16.94, 19.12, 22.66, 18.87, 18.82, 19.60, 17.17, 20.49, 18.95, 17.06, 19.55, 17.83, 22.32, 23.01, 17.90, 21.10, 22.00, 21.04, 20.73, 16.80, 21.53, 16.59, 19.65, 17.95, 20.61, 18.59, 18.85, 19.18, 20.84, 17.93, 20.45, 19.40, 19.28, 16.10, 19.76, 17.01, 18.82, 18.92, 19.68, 21.78, 19.52, 23.28, 24.21, 22.11, 18.35, 19.79, 19.56, 20.18, 16.38, 22.05, 18.43, 22.20, 19.35, 19.41, 18.57, 19.71, 20.16, 19.43, 24.80, 17.29, 21.36, 21.19, 17.30, 22.49, 21.49, 21.29, 22.30, 19.86, 20.13, 14.66, 20.48, 18.98, 17.92, 24.18, 18.65, 18.78, 20.12, 18.37, 19.15, 17.82, 18.92, 27.52, 24.65, 23.31, 19.93, 17.41, 16.64, 22.34, 20.08, 19.73, 17.11, 18.33, 21.78, 19.70, 25.13, 16.43, 21.07, 20.77, 22.39, 20.81, 19.31, 18.95, 19.57, 19.46, 17.43, 20.78, 25.42, 17.71, 16.13, 19.14, 19.85, 20.32, 22.49, 17.95, 18.64, 21.24, 20.32, 17.67, 18.25, 20.20, 14.48, 21.13, 18.28, 17.92, 15.14, 17.52, 17.78, 13.09, 15.03, 21.55, 17.63, 21.23, 19.75, 20.73, 22.25, 17.35, 20.53, 22.15, 25.01, 18.01, 20.71, 18.10, 19.61, 14.39, 17.53, 20.18, 20.95, 23.13, 21.11, 22.71, 16.50, 18.97, 18.77, 15.66, 18.99, 19.89, 19.31, 22.21, 20.38, 19.15, 17.83, 19.60, 17.08, 19.58, 22.17, 16.73, 19.01, 21.97, 20.07, 22.40, 13.94, 22.54, 18.19, 17.43, 21.02, 21.32, 19.70, 18.44, 22.06, 16.37, 20.35, 24.93, 19.44, 15.29, 21.30, 16.20, 23.35, 20.17, 13.88, 15.94, 22.13, 18.58, 21.87, 13.84, 15.70, 16.54, 18.83, 20.21, 16.99, 19.01, 20.57, 21.60, 19.21, 16.77, 22.77, 23.94, 17.95, 18.15, 19.80, 24.65, 18.23, 22.13, 20.55, 17.19, 17.65, 17.56, 16.62, 18.09, 16.28, 16.91, 18.35, 20.29, 23.02, 21.38, 17.31, 22.63, 18.65, 22.79, 24.71, 22.22, 20.07, 23.12, 21.05, 21.93, 22.76, 24.55, 20.12, 22.02, 15.73, 23.01, 26.11, 18.93, 21.94, 16.20, 19.06, 26.80, 15.74, 21.33, 23.44, 19.76, 20.03, 18.73, 15.23, 23.16, 20.32, 19.82, 19.09, 18.21, 24.80, 23.21, 22.87, 15.17, 22.89, 20.56, 18.40, 26.44, 15.33, 20.98, 17.15, 19.61, 25.78, 19.99, 26.74, 22.22, 22.92, 22.27, 24.60, 15.83, 17.79, 18.21, 21.06, 19.79, 20.78, 17.94, 24.22, 27.88, 22.24, 24.98, 26.17, 22.72, 22.08, 24.16, 23.38, 19.67, 17.55, 19.76, 22.17, 21.85, 16.50, 20.51, 19.62, 15.50, 20.60, 20.13, 20.39, 21.74, 17.97, 21.13, 21.88, 24.33, 20.55, 18.19, 20.41, 19.01, 19.66, 18.45, 21.39, 20.68, 23.35, 21.12, 18.73



Times are significantly faster after 266th solve because I switched from an old F2 to a Zhanchi.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 5, 2013)

Pyraminx day 17

Pyraminx solved : 200

Average : 6.53
Best : 2:89
Worst : 12.77
Best av 5 : 5.16
Best av 12 : 5.95

Pyraminx day 18

Pyraminx solved : 230

Average : 6.35
Best : 2:97
Worst : 10.54
Best av 5 : 5.26
Best av 12 : 5.71

Total pyraminx solved : 3475


----------



## Schmidt (May 5, 2013)

@Sir E Brum: I think you should just post a new post everyday instead of editing.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 6, 2013)

Update

I now have as many solves as there have been years. 
(A.D. of course)


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 6, 2013)

Day 5
Total number of solves: 1438
best time: 10.97
worst time: 32.26

current mo3: 20.46 (σ = 1.28)
best mo3: 15.30 (σ = 2.36)

best avg5: 15.90 (σ = 1.41)

best avg12: 17.23 (σ = 1.79)

current avg100: 20.80 (σ = 1.97)
best avg100: 19.14 (σ = 2.16)

current avg1000: 20.17 (σ = 2.02)
best avg1000: 20.16 (σ = 2.04)

session avg: 20.67 (σ = 2.21)
session mean: 20.72


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 7, 2013)

Day 6
Number of solves: 1683

Was using qqtimer. I accidentally refreshed the page and the cookie storing the times was too large so it wouldn't load.

tl;dr Lost all my times.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 7, 2013)

Pyraminx day 19

Pyraminx solved : 200

Average : 6.47
Best : 3:02
Worst : 11.46
Best av 5 : 5.12
Best av 12 : 5.74

Pyraminx day 20

Pyraminx solved : 200

Average : 6.45
Best : 2:94
Worst : 12.56
Best av 5 : 5.02
Best av 12 : 5.69

Total pyraminx solved : 3875


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 8, 2013)

Day 7
Total Number of solves: 1983

number of times: 300/300
best time: 11.13
worst time: 28.76

current mo3: 16.92 (σ = 5.01)
best mo3: 15.95 (σ = 1.57)

current avg5: 19.21 (σ = 1.05)
best avg5: 16.94 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 17.98 (σ = 1.86)
best avg12: 17.82 (σ = 1.24)

current avg100: 20.49 (σ = 2.22)
best avg100: 20.46 (σ = 2.30)

session avg: 20.91 (σ = 2.38)
session mean: 20.94



Spoiler



28.76, 21.95, 21.61, 21.54, 26.78, 22.87, 22.21, 26.31, 17.52, 27.34, 26.11, 17.63, 17.75, 18.96, 27.01, 13.10, 21.18, 26.87, 21.53, 20.80, 24.77, 20.71, 25.37, 21.55, 25.00, 12.85, 22.12, 18.76, 21.29, 20.34, 20.37, 23.67, 28.14, 21.45, 20.20, 18.59, 26.15, 22.90, 24.01, 15.85, 22.43, 21.56, 19.72, 20.25, 22.37, 21.39, 19.72, 27.75, 16.07, 20.77, 25.51, 23.51, 21.23, 22.14, 22.68, 21.80, 25.68, 18.92, 25.09, 20.11, 16.90, 17.83, 20.20, 21.13, 23.16, 17.94, 18.71, 17.13, 18.29, 23.25, 23.97, 22.00, 20.18, 17.53, 19.71, 22.94, 17.04, 22.49, 19.46, 16.54, 16.91, 18.51, 18.06, 19.14, 19.86, 18.69, 19.37, 25.22, 20.46, 25.22, 17.62, 22.41, 18.56, 21.83, 22.48, 15.79, 22.62, 17.92, 27.78, 22.17, 17.67, 26.08, 16.62, 19.23, 19.79, 15.65, 20.11, 23.75, 17.59, 22.52, 26.36, 26.28, 21.62, 18.42, 21.93, 25.77, 18.79, 20.97, 21.98, 18.53, 22.85, 19.77, 21.40, 19.12, 23.94, 21.92, 20.55, 17.11, 22.62, 22.69, 18.36, 22.42, 17.35, 18.58, 17.96, 21.57, 22.48, 20.97, 21.94, 19.06, 19.45, 19.48, 19.12, 18.49, 22.39, 20.63, 25.74, 19.16, 17.02, 16.74, 21.01, 26.94, 24.38, 20.49, 21.31, 23.28, 22.15, 17.30, 22.29, 19.72, 16.79, 21.13, 20.18, 21.04, 22.06, 19.82, 20.85, 22.72, 18.79, 20.68, 23.13, 17.82, 24.16, 18.58, 21.37, 23.96, 19.07, 20.28, 16.24, 21.70, 21.03, 21.16, 24.83, 20.54, 22.39, 20.56, 25.13, 19.82, 23.99, 25.79, 23.18, 24.85, 17.83, 18.74, 15.57, 22.84, 25.34, 23.32, 23.40, 22.82, 22.54, 22.64, 21.33, 22.83, 28.52, 17.04, 23.88, 22.12, 21.88, 19.02, 24.30, 23.42, 24.20, 22.99, 22.97, 26.71, 21.83, 26.83, 22.15, 19.06, 19.98, 22.97, 20.77, 20.32, 22.12, 16.93, 19.07, 25.95, 23.58, 21.53, 20.14, 28.09, 16.33, 19.20, 19.57, 19.04, 19.58, 21.07, 20.17, 20.04, 15.25, 18.49, 17.20, 16.77, 20.48, 23.29, 22.03, 22.82, 21.99, 24.45, 20.02, 22.95, 17.91, 19.36, 22.58, 25.17, 19.27, 19.22, 23.34, 15.84, 18.22, 19.45, 22.09, 18.76, 19.00, 17.22, 19.87, 19.21, 23.11, 21.36, 20.71, 23.66, 24.01, 21.64, 20.24, 22.87, 18.10, 19.98, 17.19, 19.95, 18.59, 23.35, 20.29, 16.46, 18.82, 20.61, 17.67, 17.33, 16.27, 14.24, 17.45, 17.93, 17.10, 20.44, 18.73, 20.97, 18.00, 19.74, 19.88, 11.13



Reconstruction for 11.13


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 8, 2013)

Pyraminx day 21

Pyraminx solved : 125

Average : 6.43
Best : 3.87
Worst : 13.18
Best av 5 : 4.67
Best av 12 : 5.54

Total pyraminx solved : 4000


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2013)

Days 18 to 30 (3x3x3)

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Average: 20.97
Standard Deviation: 2.48
Best Time: 15.57
Worst Time: 36.19

Best single this time / so far: 15.57 / 12.95
Best Ao5 this time / so far: 18.35 / 17.95
Best Ao12 this time / so far: *19.13* / 19.13

Total so far: 3000

Times:


Spoiler



21.84, 18.12, 21.21, 27.51, 20.68, 17.89, 20.88, 21.21, 21.70, 21.76, 20.65, 19.25, 21.61, 19.80, 19.13, 24.63, 22.81, 21.14, 22.90, 17.57, 18.63, 21.45, 25.38, 19.16, 19.06, 20.58, 21.11, 17.67, 17.67, 22.53, 22.70, 22.73, 20.75, 16.61, 22.43, 20.83, 19.22, 24.02, 18.98, 23.95, 17.49, 22.23, 19.67, 19.50, 21.15, 21.98, 21.36, 19.17, 22.64, 19.34, 18.69, 21.00, 18.64, 22.00, 18.94, 23.54, 20.97, 22.01, 24.44, 19.81, 22.84, 21.27, 20.94, 17.61, 21.84, 26.41, 22.25, 19.77, 21.00, 20.60, 19.66, 20.40, 17.48, 22.98, 24.55, 23.13, 21.38, 21.16, 19.42, 20.19, 16.24, 16.95, 22.41, 20.11, 25.36, 21.29, 22.15, 21.56, 24.27, 18.04, 19.49, 18.36, 21.56, 24.40, 18.57, 18.70, 24.47, 20.51, 20.84, 20.84, 19.96, 21.46, 20.89, 18.22, 18.39, 20.13, 22.32, 19.32, 20.86, 20.46, 24.02, 20.80, 18.83, 18.76, 20.51, 19.79, 17.53, 18.72, 25.77, 21.76, 24.19, 21.61, (15.57), 18.77, 20.65, 20.80, 23.50, 25.81, 21.23, 28.52, 17.10, 21.18, 24.09, 18.80, 23.87, 20.67, 20.73, 21.17, 27.22, 22.98, 22.54, 18.94, 21.12, 21.26, 20.45, 21.62, 21.04, 20.39, 23.07, 23.13, 21.58, 23.07, 22.31, 21.06, 22.65, 22.23, 17.72, 20.81, 19.75, 17.57, 17.46, 23.12, 21.01, 19.81, 19.47, 20.78, 20.86, 23.60, 23.43, 20.02, 19.13, 24.79, 22.31, 19.06, 19.81, 18.35, 16.58, 23.68, 19.64, 18.84, 16.88, 23.45, 17.46, 21.18, 15.83, 24.29, 23.73, 20.69, 19.24, 21.20, 16.22, 20.83, 19.28, 20.64, 21.36, 20.17, 20.30, 23.43, 18.32, 18.41, 18.70, 19.58, 19.84, 19.30, 20.37, 22.12, 22.54, 20.39, 20.37, 19.17, 19.11, 23.68, 22.42, (36.19), 24.02, 25.29, 20.23, 20.14, 26.86, 18.61, 19.11, 24.24, 16.93, 20.89, 18.21, 19.33, 21.62, 19.34, 23.32, 20.51, 22.95, 19.53, 20.08, 21.61, 25.16, 20.62, 22.53, 20.20, 17.21, 24.12, 17.04, 19.39, 23.14, 20.40, 23.21, 20.33, 19.94, 20.40, 22.62, 21.62



Sad - looks like I won't be making the marathon in under a month. My wife had to leave the country unexpectedly and it left me with little time to do large amounts of timed solves. But on the bright side, doing untimed solves has made me better - I actually managed a sub-21 average of 250! I think I'm truly sub-21 now. Just one more second to go! And I got a new PB average 10/12. (I'm pretty sure it really is my overall PB.) I don't think it's long now before I get a sub-20 in the race to sub-20. Hopefully this week!


----------



## Schmidt (May 8, 2013)

Good luck in the race. Have you tried since round 1?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Good luck in the race. Have you tried since round 1?



I think I may have missed a few rounds along the way, but not very many; yes, I was in round 1. Just call me tortoise.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 9, 2013)

Day 8
179 timed + 48 untimed

best time: 12.77
worst time: 28.35

current mo3: 17.72 (σ = 1.80)
best mo3: 15.45 (σ = 2.85)

current avg5: 17.91 (σ = 1.49)
best avg5: 16.94 (σ = 1.66)

current avg12: 18.12 (σ = 1.54)
best avg12: 17.89 (σ = 1.62)

current avg100: 19.39 (σ = 2.19)
best avg100: 19.39 (σ = 2.19)

session avg: 19.97 (σ = 2.06)
session mean: 19.99



Spoiler



21.96, 20.37, 20.31, 24.19, 18.34, 18.50, 21.34, 21.62, 21.94, 18.34, 19.53, 20.97, 22.79, 28.35, 18.81, 21.78, 19.91, 20.07, 24.00, 21.95, 24.35, 22.85, 22.76, 19.42, 18.33, 23.40, 19.26, 22.26, 20.17, 19.56, 22.30, 23.97, 20.01, 26.04, 17.75, 15.30, 25.85, 16.59, 22.67, 20.03, 20.68, 19.26, 19.26, 18.89, 19.55, 18.61, 21.82, 19.34, 19.50, 18.98, 16.81, 19.34, 19.85, 23.21, 18.28, 20.13, 21.16, 21.56, 20.93, 22.11, 18.48, 24.63, 22.17, 20.59, 18.47, 16.96, 18.21, 23.59, 20.83, 20.35, 18.37, 19.12, 19.91, 22.92, 20.39, 17.78, 23.23, 20.03, 22.79, 19.36, 20.07, 21.24, 18.84, 19.57, 17.67, 18.80, 19.29, 21.13, 18.47, 16.02, 22.44, 18.10, 23.09, 14.09, 16.31, 22.04, 24.45, 19.30, 18.35, 18.42, 15.79, 18.05, 21.79, 17.82, 24.15, 19.12, 21.24, 23.79, 22.79, 21.21, 18.44, 22.40, 19.40, 26.00, 18.15, 21.34, 16.84, 24.89, 21.16, 16.86, 21.89, 16.43, 20.20, 16.35, 17.74, 20.01, 17.38, 19.70, 18.55, 14.36, 21.52, 18.93, 15.25, 23.72, 23.48, 22.12, 20.18, 22.18, 20.88, 18.49, 22.57, 16.23, 18.94, 15.26, 26.63, 18.01, 18.99, 18.92, 21.50, 21.29, 15.46, 18.15, 17.23, 22.88, 20.12, 14.93, 18.76, 20.06, 18.79, 22.88, 22.82, 17.39, 19.42, 21.48, 17.24, 18.49, 15.15, 12.77, 18.44, 19.60, 18.64, 18.70, 16.09, 21.00, 20.20, 16.37, 18.02, 19.35, 15.78



Total solves: 2210


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 9, 2013)

Pyraminx day 22

Pyraminx solved : 219.5

Average : 6.24
Best : 2.84 (2.02 for the 0.5)
Worst : 13.48
Best av 5 : 4.93
Best av 12 : 5.35

Total pyraminx solved : 4219.5

Marathon completed in 22 days.
That means 201 pyraminx per day.

6.846 average of 4219.5 if I'm right.

The first day my average was 7.84
Now I can say I'm sub 6.5


----------



## Schmidt (May 9, 2013)

Page 1 updated.

@Mike: Race to sub 20 is at round 300+ so you have been trying for 150 weeks without getting a ao12 sub20?!? That's determination 
(I know I can do it.... I know I can do it.... I know I can do it.... I know I can do it....)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Page 1 updated.
> 
> @Mike: Race to sub 20 is at round 300+ so you have been trying for 150 weeks without getting a ao12 sub20?!? That's determination
> (I know I can do it.... I know I can do it.... I know I can do it.... I know I can do it....)



Yes, that is correct - I was the second person to post on that thread, and I definitely competed in the first round.

And I was averaging between 22 and 23 when I started, so that lets you know how little progress I've made.

But still, it's definitely progress. And I'm one of the fastest solvers over 50 years old in the world (which admittedly just speaks to how few over-50 solvers there are), so why not? I'd like to make the age vs. speed list someday. (But to do that, I'll have to beat Ton, which is quite a challenge.)

Oh, and I've had a number of sub20 ao12s that weren't in that competition; I just never have gotten one in the competition yet. Maybe this week!


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 10, 2013)

3x3 Day9 (Starcraft anyone?)

103 timed + 15 untimed = 118 solves

number of times: 103/103
best time: 14.99
worst time: 28.19

current mo3: 19.21 (σ = 2.20)
best mo3: 16.08 (σ = 0.60)

current avg5: 18.78 (σ = 1.81)
best avg5: 16.56 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 19.16 (σ = 1.57)
best avg12: 17.61 (σ = 1.03)

current avg100: 19.69 (σ = 1.69)
best avg100: 19.69 (σ = 1.69)

session avg: 19.73 (σ = 1.66)
session mean: 19.85



Spoiler



25.05, 20.93, 18.88, 21.22, 17.98, 21.35, 21.72, 18.67, 17.61, 18.30, 25.52, 19.22, 21.41, 22.46, 18.55, 17.03, 17.24, 23.23, 17.61, 16.59, 20.83, 20.30, 26.57, 23.96, 19.89, 22.64, 19.02, 16.63, 19.82, 19.69, 20.17, 21.98, 15.40, 20.30, 19.57, 20.26, 17.15, 19.12, 21.71, 19.18, 20.75, 20.10, 19.02, 14.99, 21.20, 20.10, 21.81, 20.29, 18.86, 18.89, 21.62, 20.18, 18.54, 20.73, 19.56, 19.35, 16.86, 19.35, 24.17, 19.58, 22.64, 21.21, 20.31, 21.73, 19.59, 19.17, 17.83, 18.35, 28.19, 20.11, 20.32, 20.83, 22.83, 20.86, 20.93, 18.87, 20.77, 21.97, 18.00, 20.74, 18.37, 18.18, 17.76, 17.55, 16.82, 16.41, 16.45, 15.39, 18.51, 23.05, 19.47, 16.61, 19.51, 22.23, 20.04, 21.17, 18.70, 18.37, 16.40, 19.56, 20.07, 20.86, 16.71



Total solves: 2328


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 13, 2013)

Days 10, 11, & 12

84 timed + 318 untimed

number of times: 84/84
best time: 14.15
worst time: 28.38

current mo3: 20.51 (σ = 1.96)
best mo3: 15.58 (σ = 1.17)

current avg5: 20.86 (σ = 1.35)
best avg5: 16.12 (σ = 0.87)

current avg12: 20.80 (σ = 1.50)
best avg12: 19.09 (σ = 3.05)

session avg: 21.00 (σ = 2.38)
session mean: 21.06

Total solves: 2730


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 14, 2013)

Day 13

251 timed + 27 untimed = 278 solves

number of times: 251/251
best time: 12.56
worst time: 28.65

current avg5: 21.96 (σ = 2.45)
best avg5: 15.52 (σ = 0.87)

current avg12: 20.49 (σ = 1.74)
best avg12: 17.26 (σ = 2.02)

current avg100: 19.96 (σ = 1.78)
best avg100: 19.14 (σ = 1.98)

session avg: 19.84 (σ = 2.02)
session mean: 19.85



Spoiler



26.85, 22.26, 28.65, 21.84, 17.62, 21.70, 23.11, 24.35, 22.24, 18.61, 19.52, 22.18, 19.90, 20.89, 16.74, 17.48, 19.38, 20.71, 16.11, 22.35, 24.02, 24.63, 19.00, 21.93, 20.94, 17.23, 18.99, 21.39, 24.53, 18.39, 20.21, 18.11, 21.58, 19.04, 18.21, 21.67, 20.97, 21.07, 15.62, 23.63, 20.25, 21.02, 24.60, 24.05, 18.40, 18.69, 22.05, 19.23, 18.69, 16.81, 20.02, 22.73, 22.02, 18.18, 19.53, 21.37, 22.05, 21.00, 19.33, 21.62, 16.40, 17.90, 13.57, 25.40, 16.46, 17.32, 24.25, 17.95, 22.90, 20.11, 18.18, 15.87, 16.18, 14.07, 18.85, 19.38, 18.28, 19.80, 19.13, 19.74, 24.16, 22.42, 22.73, 18.59, 21.83, 21.78, 18.89, 20.24, 12.68, 22.42, 21.49, 20.77, 21.95, 20.32, 19.43, 22.12, 19.23, 20.87, 19.56, 16.33, 15.41, 20.43, 21.20, 20.63, 16.81, 16.39, 21.95, 21.06, 16.93, 22.32, 17.66, 22.08, 15.53, 14.64, 14.59, 20.77, 16.38, 18.26, 17.85, 19.98, 15.43, 16.07, 19.63, 18.87, 21.42, 22.37, 23.47, 21.66, 19.91, 17.99, 18.09, 18.92, 21.29, 19.74, 20.92, 18.92, 18.86, 24.22, 18.10, 12.93, 15.15, 16.55, 16.97, 22.31, 20.84, 19.14, 14.87, 19.21, 18.37, 15.20, 18.33, 20.15, 18.60, 19.49, 18.45, 21.45, 19.25, 19.22, 20.66, 20.27, 21.95, 15.95, 15.71, 19.06, 18.23, 22.27, 24.53, 21.60, 20.28, 21.33, 18.44, 19.96, 19.86, 25.78, 16.74, 20.40, 20.20, 24.37, 17.99, 21.36, 18.32, 19.04, 17.85, 17.28, 16.00, 18.08, 18.24, 18.93, 20.94, 18.12, 17.76, 25.77, 19.58, 22.04, 20.29, 17.45, 21.47, 18.16, 17.75, 18.45, 20.98, 22.43, 23.59, 20.58, 20.32, 21.04, 21.80, 18.06, 25.25, 17.99, 21.11, 17.52, 20.42, 20.97, 17.86, 23.37, 19.37, 21.89, 21.22, 12.56, 21.98, 24.91, 16.54, 21.23, 16.42, 20.65, 20.28, 17.14, 17.49, 20.79, 18.72, 21.85, 18.12, 19.83, 20.51, 20.53, 20.74, 20.72, 20.83, 17.50, 20.08, 21.36, 20.47, 19.35, 18.55, 20.37, 24.11, 26.65, 22.47, 19.30, 18.85




Total Marathon Solves: 3008


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 15, 2013)

Day 14

39 timed + 83 untimed = 122 solves

number of times: 39/39
best time: 13.49
worst time: 28.94

current avg5: 20.85 (σ = 1.14)
best avg5: 17.82 (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 19.18 (σ = 2.07)
best avg12: 19.18 (σ = 2.07)

session avg: 20.31 (σ = 2.53)
session mean: 20.35



Spoiler



20.62, 28.94, 25.06, 19.60, 26.26, 18.62, 19.68, 17.29, 17.47, 21.18, 20.99, 17.20, 23.44, 20.74, 25.07, 20.51, 18.78, 17.49, 23.35, 14.37, 17.18, 23.98, 20.30, 18.37, 23.93, 23.61, 22.68, 18.18, 17.65, 21.78, 17.71, 18.03, 20.37, 13.49, 19.55, 21.72, 21.36, 21.65, 15.57



Total Marathon Solves: 3130


----------



## PianoCube (May 16, 2013)

Day 1

number of times: 200/200
best time: 13.06
worst time: 32.89

current avg5: 19.80 (σ = 0.13)
best avg5: 15.98 (σ = 0.83)

current avg12: 19.78 (σ = 1.96)
best avg12: 16.76 (σ = 1.43) *PB!*

current avg100: 18.90 (σ = 2.13)
best avg100: 18.17 (σ = 1.95) *PB!*

session avg: 18.64 (σ = 1.99)
session mean: 18.78



Spoiler: Individual times



17.46, 18.39, 21.46, 18.99, 19.37, 17.66, 16.18, 19.74, 23.11, 18.25, 17.47, 15.91, 20.64+, 20.23, 21.50, 20.07, 21.91, 18.45, 19.52, 18.99, 18.74+, 19.85+, 18.99, 15.21, 19.99, 19.17, 15.51, 19.15, 18.84, 18.47, 16.24, 18.90, 20.31, 14.35, 20.43, 20.52, 21.07, 16.73, 18.26, 22.23, 17.60, 21.94, 17.35, 17.51, 18.87, 16.02, 16.06, 17.97, 21.96, 17.81, 18.30, 21.75, 14.22, 15.87, 18.96, 20.53, 18.12, 19.92, 17.90, 15.19, 17.64, 18.00, 15.28, 16.90, 14.31, 18.25, 15.75, 25.58, 14.62, 18.54, 17.46, 20.74, 18.36, 18.64, 18.91, 16.68, 20.07, 16.09, 21.54, 13.85, 23.32+, 16.37, 16.66, 20.98, 20.11, 16.56, 14.37, 18.15, 17.98, 25.88, 15.17, 24.41, 18.47, 17.75, 16.10, 18.25, 17.38, 18.60, 17.55, 15.30, 19.42, 18.27, 22.45, 17.92, 19.45, 19.86, 14.03, 16.34, 24.34, 20.33, 18.18, 19.44, 16.48, 20.41, 22.23, 21.24, 17.67, 21.07, 19.58, 21.09, 15.51, 17.12, 16.85, 19.84, 17.52, 18.29, 17.87, 15.71, 17.61, 15.67, 18.76, 17.98, 15.12, 17.34, 19.13, 18.56, 17.29, 13.06, 16.22, 32.89, 19.78, 25.00, 22.48, 17.35, 19.49, 18.96, 16.73, 15.44, 21.13, 16.79, 20.17, 22.18, 16.47, 23.89, 19.50, 25.48, 22.47, 18.75, 19.98, 19.06, 16.91, 17.62, 16.37, 18.20, 18.85, 18.83, 21.37, 18.13, 18.25, 22.52, 16.55, 18.05, 16.55, 20.01, 17.40, 17.63, 21.12, 16.83, 26.57, 15.05, 20.79+, 15.34, 23.04+, 18.60, 17.75, 15.98, 20.73, 16.06, 14.46, 20.06, 23.82, 19.28, 25.54, 18.38, 18.79, 21.64, 16.40, 19.92, 19.67, 19.81



Total so far: 200


Decided I wanted to try this out. PB Ao12 and Ao 100 came from nowhere.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 16, 2013)

Day 15

206 timed + 27 untimed = 233 solves

number of times: 206/206
best time: 13.78
worst time: 31.27

current avg5: 18.08 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 16.42 (σ = 0.13)

current avg12: 17.92 (σ = 1.07)
best avg12: 17.36 (σ = 1.29)

current avg100: 18.73 (σ = 1.73)
best avg100: 18.71 (σ = 1.75)

session avg: 18.91 (σ = 1.84)
session mean: 19.00



Spoiler



17.09, 18.85, 21.18, 20.17, 16.76, 20.89, 19.80, 16.87, 17.48, 14.20, 20.30, 19.77, 19.47, 17.66, 18.36, 22.14, 18.52, 17.78, 20.82, 16.76, 17.32, 16.41, 16.30, 15.92, 16.55, 20.07, 18.08, 22.53, 15.08, 18.78, 17.40, 24.05, 21.17, 20.80, 21.52, 17.45, 22.82, 16.43, 24.74, 20.54, 16.54, 23.30, 19.58, 22.79, 21.27, 17.72, 17.27, 17.16, 21.18, 19.12, 22.58, 22.08, 19.84, 17.86, 20.15, 17.58, 16.99, 18.55, 17.49, 20.02, 20.53, 17.20, 16.98, 17.09, 20.89, 19.98, 23.57, 16.34, 18.47, 19.01, 17.89, 18.38, 15.35, 19.39, 18.80, 19.72, 20.99, 15.10, 21.27, 21.37, 17.52, 31.27, 24.42, 17.90, 15.83, 18.91, 21.97, 19.54, 18.83, 15.18, 22.12, 20.27, 25.65, 18.86, 19.62, 19.95, 15.12, 18.62, 24.55, 22.51, 16.83, 19.68, 16.87, 17.72, 16.36, 18.06, 18.32, 16.98, 17.88, 17.90, 17.98, 19.36, 17.97, 19.29, 18.84, 19.39, 18.38, 16.04, 18.97, 22.62, 18.06, 22.86, 18.66, 22.37, 15.25, 19.46, 20.50, 16.41, 19.43, 19.33, 17.51, 15.05, 20.61, 20.49, 20.34, 19.21, 20.24, 22.03, 22.19, 16.27, 22.24, 18.50, 17.45, 19.12, 17.22, 22.16, 19.12, 20.16, 20.38, 15.93, 16.67, 15.96, 19.83, 18.10, 19.71, 17.58, 18.39, 17.71, 19.05, 20.67, 21.44, 17.79, 17.49, 22.60, 18.10, 17.15, 19.38, 13.78, 20.33, 17.74, 15.89, 17.09, 16.40, 20.99, 14.21, 24.06, 19.92, 23.10, 18.63, 15.96, 15.11, 17.83, 17.76, 20.47, 22.26, 20.77, 18.66, 19.09, 17.50, 19.30, 14.21, 21.99, 20.02, 18.41, 17.00, 15.79, 18.15, 21.08, 18.38, 19.72, 15.97, 18.72, 18.58, 17.50, 16.98, 18.17



Total Marathon Solves: 3363


----------



## PianoCube (May 16, 2013)

Day 2

number of times: 200/200

current avg5: 17.64 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 15.13 (σ = 1.80) 

current avg12: 17.91 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 16.76 (σ = 1.43)

current avg100: 18.24 (σ = 2.07)
best avg100: 18.17 (σ = 1.95)

Session avg: 18.36 (σ = 1.89)
Session mean: 18.53 (σ = 2.69)

Total avg: 18.50 (σ = 1.94)

Total so far: 400


0.03 from PB Avg5  Hopefully I'll get sub 18 soon, and maybe even sub 17 by the end of this marathon. NL solves around 15-16 starts to become quite common.
I might not get the time to do any solves tomorrow (Norwegian national day), but I hope to do a lot during the weekend.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 17, 2013)

Day 16

200 timed + 23 untimed = 223 solves

number of times: 200/200
best time: 11.06
worst time: 27.71

current avg5: 17.38 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 15.89 (σ = 2.02)

current avg12: 18.38 (σ = 2.00)
best avg12: 17.06 (σ = 1.80)

current avg100: 18.84 (σ = 1.72)
best avg100: 18.84 (σ = 1.72)

session avg: 19.24 (σ = 1.70)
session mean: 19.23




Spoiler



20.03, 22.58, 21.74, 20.63, 16.38, 19.12, 21.25, 17.46, 18.71, 21.92, 22.05, 19.62, 21.28, 21.22, 19.43, 16.63, 18.77, 19.11, 20.02, 20.91, 19.76, 20.64, 16.52, 17.72, 21.44, 14.05, 17.94, 17.57, 20.48, 22.23, 18.04, 19.83, 25.17, 22.46, 20.71, 27.71, 17.91, 21.74, 18.89, 22.06, 18.08, 21.93, 21.19, 20.80, 18.19, 17.11, 19.57, 19.09, 18.20, 15.84, 18.06, 15.65, 21.40, 21.42, 22.51, 19.34, 18.75, 19.48, 19.57, 19.82, 18.37, 16.18, 21.07, 16.81, 17.90, 22.26, 16.76, 20.48, 21.92, 18.90, 17.55, 16.80, 17.87, 16.81, 21.48, 20.69, 21.03, 19.45, 20.50, 20.75, 24.07, 20.17, 17.15, 18.66, 18.66, 20.66, 21.06, 23.63, 17.40, 23.15, 20.07, 19.01, 20.17, 17.34, 18.28, 18.40, 19.42, 17.30, 23.30, 18.51, 17.82, 20.50, 15.80, 18.16, 14.72, 18.84, 21.88, 19.95, 20.27, 14.39, 18.65, 17.17, 19.41, 18.02, 17.45, 17.81, 13.69, 11.06, 20.04, 16.32, 17.67, 14.82, 18.49, 22.25, 19.98, 20.40, 21.57, 16.11, 15.24, 20.55, 20.99, 19.38, 22.07, 17.09, 19.89, 18.49, 19.12, 19.82, 17.91, 18.06, 18.56, 19.41, 18.05, 18.39, 16.94, 20.96, 18.71, 18.52, 21.71, 14.60, 18.51, 22.61, 20.88, 16.64, 19.29, 17.26, 19.01, 18.88, 18.04, 20.15, 18.92, 20.59, 20.58, 16.28, 19.67, 18.79, 19.88, 18.51, 18.25, 19.64, 21.76, 22.17, 18.98, 17.07, 21.36, 19.66, 21.97, 20.13, 18.52, 19.01, 20.55, 18.55, 18.21, 20.45, 22.50, 16.59, 16.65, 20.22, 22.18, 17.37, 24.01, 16.24, 18.38, 18.56, 17.21, 17.94, 21.71, 16.83, 17.37, 15.20



Total Marathon Solves: 3586


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 18, 2013)

Day 17

166 timed + 123 untimed = 289 solves

number of times: 166/166
best time: 13.96
worst time: 28.35

current avg5: 18.47 (σ = 1.66)
best avg5: 16.49 (σ = 1.29)

current avg12: 17.96 (σ = 1.62)
best avg12: 17.89 (σ = 1.70)

current avg100: 19.56 (σ = 2.14)
best avg100: 19.56 (σ = 2.14)

session avg: 19.99 (σ = 2.18)
session mean: 20.06

Total Marathon Solves: 3875


----------



## PianoCube (May 19, 2013)

Day 4

Number of times: 100/100

current avg5: 16.76 (σ = 1.67)
best avg5: 15.13 (σ = 1.80)

current avg12: 18.26 (σ = 1.84)
best avg12: 16.76 (σ = 1.43)

current avg100: 18.13 (σ = 1.77)
best avg100: 18.07 (σ = 1.73) *PB!*

session avg: 18.13 (σ = 1.77)
session mean: 18.23 (σ = 2.37)

total avg: 18.43 (σ = 1.91)
total mean: 18.57

Total so far 500

Seems like the only thing I needed to get serious improvements now is doing a lot of solves. 0.40 seconds improvement in just a few days 
I'm almost 50 solves behind atm, but hope to do 500-600 solves during the next two days to get a bit ahead. This is quite time consuming, but fun.


----------



## PianoCube (May 20, 2013)

Day 5

number of times: 300/300

current avg5: 18.06 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 15.13 (σ = 1.80)

current avg12: 18.89 (σ = 1.82)
best avg12: 16.76 (σ = 1.43)

current avg100: 18.92 (σ = 1.85)
best avg100: 18.07 (σ = 1.73)

session avg: 18.67 (σ = 1.90)
session mean: 19.14 (σ = 6.62)

total avg: 18.52 (σ = 1.91)
total mean: 18.78

Total solve so far: 800

Only the 2nd avg100 was good :/
The worst solve was 2:01.91. A piece popped and fell on the floor, and it took forever to find it.


----------



## PianoCube (May 20, 2013)

Day 6

number of times: 200

current avg5: 19.57 (σ = 1.05)
best avg5: 15.13 (σ = 1.80)

current avg12: 17.81 (σ = 1.51)
best avg12: 16.66 (σ = 1.62) *PB!*

current avg100: 18.01 (σ = 1.68)
best avg100: 17.68 (σ = 1.72) *PB!*

current avg1000: 18.43 (σ = 1.89)
best avg1000: 18.43 (σ = 1.89) *PB!*

session avg: 18.10 (σ = 1.84)
session mean: 18.30 (σ = 3.14)

Total avg: 18.43 (σ = 1.89)
Total mean: 18.69

Total solves: 1000

First ~50 solves today was bad while the rest was awesome. Average of the last 150 solves: 17.83 (σ = 1.64)
My best ao100 is now 0.82 seconds faster than last week :tu


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 20, 2013)

Day 18 & 19

218 timed + 126 untimed = 344 solves

single
best: 14.65
worst: 27.51

mean of 3
current: 16.35 (σ = 2.01)
best: 16.35 (σ = 2.01)

avg of 5
current: 17.27 (σ = 1.37)
best: 17.27 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 12
current: 18.00 (σ = 1.07)
best: 18.00 (σ = 1.07)

avg of 50
current: 19.00 (σ = 1.65)
best: 19.00 (σ = 1.65)

Average: 19.48 (σ = 1.86)
Mean: 19.52

Half-solve time: 9.27

Total Marathon Solves: 4219.5
COMPLETE =D


----------



## PianoCube (May 22, 2013)

Day 8

number of times: 100/100

current avg5: 17.75 (σ = 0.48)
best avg5: 15.13 (σ = 1.80)

current avg12: 19.80 (σ = 4.03)
best avg12: 16.66 (σ = 1.62)

current avg100: 18.95 (σ = 2.24)
best avg100: 17.68 (σ = 1.72)

current avg1000: 18.48 (σ = 1.93)
best avg1000: 18.42 (σ = 1.90)

total avg: 18.48 (σ = 1.92)
total mean: 18.74

Total solves: 1100

I consider quitting because there's other things I want to practice instead. ~2 hours of 3x3 daily starts to be a bit boring.
Practicing 3BLD, 4BLD, MultiBLD and learning 5BLD sounds much more interesting right now.


----------



## Schmidt (May 23, 2013)

@PianoCube: It might be boring, but you are getting faster.

@Sir E Brum: Do you have a full times list (of the timed solves) or some interesting stats (best single, ao5, 12, 100) so I can update page 1?


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 24, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> @Sir E Brum: Do you have a full times list (of the timed solves) or some interesting stats (best single, ao5, 12, 100) so I can update page 1?


I lost a majority of the times in the beginning and decided not to save the rest.

Best ao5: 15.90
ao12: 17.06
ao100: 18.71

19 days to complete the marathon. In addition I was averaging ~20s solve times prior too the marathon.


----------



## PianoCube (May 24, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> @PianoCube: It might be boring, but you are getting faster.



But cubing is about having fun, and attempting 5BLD for the first time today was more fun than doing 100-200 sighted 3x3 solves.
I got the 5x5 3 days ago and have spent most of my cubing time after that to mod it and do several "sighted 5BLD solves"


----------



## ryanj92 (May 24, 2013)

Gonna start one of these on clock. Currently hovering around a 9 second average - I wanna see how lots of practise affects this 
Will probably do this in lumps of 100 solves. Mainly so I can keep an eye on how my Ao100's move.

Start date: 24th May

Session 1:

*AVERAGE OF 100: 8.99*
*Best time*: 6.06 (UUdd u=0,d=-1 dUdU u=0,d=5 ddUU u=5,d=6 UdUd u=-1,d=-1 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=4 ddUU)
*Best avg5*: 7.76
*Best avg12*: 8.31



Spoiler: times



9.09, 10.59, 8.34, 10.91, 9.30, 8.83, 7.83, 7.69, 8.30, 9.13, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 9.55, 9.71, 7.11, 9.21, 9.94, 6.91, 7.33, 8.46, 9.43, 9.36, 8.91, 9.31, 9.91, 9.43, 8.33, 6.81, 8.46, 8.13, 9.13, 6.34, 7.53, 7.97, 9.40, 8.91, 9.52, 8.43, 10.68, 12.43, 7.77, 9.77, 11.09, 8.75, 8.81, 8.69, 6.06, 9.02, 10.36, 10.59, 9.58, 8.61, 9.36, 8.75, 8.27, 8.22, 7.03, 10.13, DNF(9.61), 10.94, 8.05, 8.09, 7.80, 7.58, 9.36, 9.06, 8.75, 8.81, 8.03, 9.19, 9.36, 11.09, 8.31, 20.50, 8.66, 8.02, 8.88, 9.69, DNF(11.18), 8.77, DNF(15.09), 9.25, (9.03), 7.65, (6.28), 7.43, 8.19, 9.16, 9.13, 9.06, 8.93, 8.08, 11.33, 8.41, 9.33, DNF(6.40), 8.31, 12.44, 8.11



I'm still so far from consistent at this xD I get clumsy sometimes. Seems like something plenty of practise will be able to fix. Most of my 'normal' solves are ~8.5.
Nice to start with a sub-9, at least


----------



## ryanj92 (May 26, 2013)

Session 2:

*AVERAGE OF 100: 8.66*
*Best time:* 5.35 (UUdd u=0,d=3 dUdU u=-2,d=0 ddUU u=1,d=0 UdUd u=1,d=2 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=-2 ddUd)
*Best avg5:* 7.43
*Best avg12:* 8.09



Spoiler: times



8.72, 7.71, 8.50, 9.90, 9.38, 7.93, 9.33, 8.28, 8.36, 8.44, 8.78, 8.38, 8.13, 8.28, 7.59, 10.16, 7.65, 9.47, 9.86, 8.93, 7.59, 9.36, 7.72, 8.44, 8.77, 9.69, 7.94, 8.80, (DNF(7.90)), (10.88), 9.53, 6.93, 8.59, 8.27, (6.16), 8.58, 8.94, 9.65, 9.31, 7.50, 7.83, 8.84, 10.27, (6.21), 7.30, 7.56, 9.63, (12.52), 6.58, 8.19, 9.94, 8.63, 7.75, 9.68, 8.30, 8.60, 7.76, 6.92, 8.50, (6.14), 8.50, (11.22), 10.44, 8.42, 9.13, 7.64, 7.31, 9.51, 9.32, 7.91, 8.41, 7.75, 9.06, 8.69, 7.86, 8.79, (11.00), 9.12, 8.19, 10.58, 9.00, 7.79, 8.73, 7.40, 9.70, 7.50, 7.40, (6.13), 10.34, 9.01, 8.44, 9.00, 9.33, 9.55, 8.63, (5.35), 10.45, 9.05, 10.42, 9.52



Much more accurate this time, and a new PB Ao100  5.35 single scramble was ridiculous... 
Also did 25 untimed solves during a long bus journey
Solves so far = 25 untimed + 200 timed = *225*


----------



## ryanj92 (May 26, 2013)

Session 3:

*AVERAGE OF 100: 8.45*
Best time: 6.01
Best avg5: 7.07
Best avg12: 7.56



Spoiler: times



(6.67), 9.37, 8.61, 9.78, 8.22, 7.47, 7.39, 8.33, 8.81, (6.17), 7.09, 6.74, 7.39, 7.81, 7.10, 8.32, 9.10, 8.24, (10.94), 6.82, 6.98, 8.61, 10.43, 8.31, 8.07, 7.49, 8.68, 8.88, 7.25, 9.47, 8.92, 7.18, 8.32, 9.50, 9.52, 8.71, (10.80), 8.51, 8.76, 7.19, 7.86, 9.44, 8.58, 8.86, 7.05, 9.61, 8.61, 8.95, 8.56, (6.31), 8.19, 8.21, 7.46, 7.45, (DNF(8.98)), 8.81, 7.34, 10.11, 9.58, 7.55, 8.80, 7.33, 8.22, 8.70, 8.09, 8.00, 8.68, 8.39, 8.09, 9.44, (6.35), 7.47, 8.08, 8.16, 7.98, 8.80, (DNF(9.11)), 6.83, 8.72, 9.36, 9.55, 7.61, 9.21, 10.79, 9.88, 8.43, (6.01), 9.48, 9.66, 10.43, 8.90, 7.63, 8.48, 8.95, 8.91, (10.82), 9.73, 7.69, 9.09, 7.16



Sub-8.5  also new PB averages of 5 and 12! Yay 
Solves so far: 325


----------



## ryanj92 (May 28, 2013)

Session 4: 

*AVERAGE OF 100: 8.54*
*Best time: *5.92
*Best avg5: *6.78
*Best avg12: *7.38



Spoiler: times



7.75, 7.54, 8.10, 8.04, 8.12, 8.85, 9.31, 7.96, 7.52, 7.79, 8.34, 8.80, 8.20, 9.39, (6.49), 8.88, 8.03, 8.63, 7.54, (11.81), 7.92, 10.44, 10.50, 6.55, 7.90, 7.63, 6.63, 8.62, 8.51, 8.91, 7.66, (5.92), 6.95, (6.40), 6.99, 7.36, (11.94), 7.58, 7.60, 8.65, (6.01), 9.89, 8.57, 7.23, 8.44, (6.35), (11.50), 8.39, 7.20, 8.03, 8.25, 10.06, 7.78, 9.85, 7.52, 8.97, 8.77, 9.28, 9.58, 8.11, 9.57, 8.81, 8.04, 10.45, 10.14, 8.77, 6.54, 11.04, 9.82, 9.53, (12.09), 8.65, 9.58, 8.45, 10.91, 9.83, 8.80, 7.21, (11.16), 9.25, 8.29, 8.01, 7.37, 8.24, 10.75, 8.25, 7.62, 8.80, 9.22, 9.11, 8.26, 7.31, 8.46, 9.69, 7.38, 9.64, 8.60, 8.93, 9.50, 8.33



New average PB's once again  was done in two chunks of 50, in afternoon and evening. Unluckily, the first one was 8.09 average, the second one was 8.94 average... Still my second best average of 100!
*Solves so far: 425 (25 untimed)*
*OVERALL AVERAGE: 8.65*


----------



## ryanj92 (May 28, 2013)

Session 5:

*AVERAGE OF 100: 8.58*
*Best time*: 6.58
*Best avg5*: 7.37
*Best avg12*: 7.76



Spoiler: times



8.78, (12.58), 7.53, 10.46, 9.28, 7.88, (15.93), 9.22, 9.03, 8.33, 9.69, (DNF(15.65)), 8.69, 9.44, 8.72, 8.02, 9.69, (11.38), 9.81, 7.38, 8.30, 9.41, (DNF(7.68)), 9.53, 7.69, 8.58, 8.11, 7.65, 10.61, 9.08, 8.16, 8.19, 9.06, 9.28, 9.36, 8.36, 8.77, (6.75), 9.13, 8.58, 8.94, 8.66, 8.40, 7.40, 7.16, 10.78, 8.47, 9.02, 7.94, 8.25, 8.27, (6.58), 7.59, 7.27, 7.61, 8.91, 10.11, 8.06, 7.61, 7.19, 10.38, 7.31, 8.56, 8.25, 8.65, (6.75), 7.66, 7.33, 7.90, (7.11), 9.55, 8.66, 8.59, 9.53, 9.30, 7.88, 7.90, 10.41, 8.11, 8.63, 9.43, 8.36, 9.33, 9.02, 8.11, 7.72, 7.36, 8.80, 8.43, (7.00), 10.52, 8.63, 7.90, 8.50, 8.30, 7.71, 7.47, 8.00, 9.06, 7.77



Ah, the illusion of consistency... a 8.9x ao50 followed by an 8.2x ao50 = very similar average to yesterday. Pushing that 8.5 second barrier


----------



## Schmidt (May 30, 2013)

Updated page 1


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 1, 2013)

Well tomorrow is June 1 (actually it's already June 1 as it's past midnight). I think I'm going to practice some more pyraminx. This time I'm going to come back with oka method to practice that. I think knowing more methods is better. I *think* I finally understand the difference between keyhole and oka and understand oka at all so that's why I'm going to do this and see how it goes.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 1, 2013)

Or maybe some more 2x2x2 so you don't get last place at your next comp


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 1, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Or maybe some more 2x2x2 so you don't get last place at your next comp



HA HAH... it was a good thing I didn't care very much about 2x2. If that had happened to any of the other three events I entered I'd be really mad. I probably won't be going to comp again for at least another year or two. I'll get back to it eventually as it would still be nice to have an official 2x2 average and not just a single...


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 1, 2013)

You might want to try some of these aswell



I found these on some ?Russian? site.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 1, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> You might want to try some of these aswell
> 
> View attachment 2889
> 
> I found these on some ?Russian? site.



Thanks. Looks interesting, but I think I'll stick with oka for now. One at a time... I'll keep it in mind to look over though.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 2, 2013)

Day 1 (pyraminx-oka method)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.56
worst time: 28.29

current avg5: 9.72 (σ = 1.34)
best avg5: 6.76 (σ = 1.67)

current avg12: 9.60 (σ = 1.70)
best avg12: 7.68 (σ = 1.71)

current avg100: 10.38 (σ = 3.41)
best avg100: 10.38 (σ = 3.41)

session avg: 10.38 (σ = 3.41)
session mean: 10.76



Times:


Spoiler



28.29, 11.25, 17.72, 13.15, 6.28, 9.64, 9.54, 15.02, 6.70, 12.65, 12.81, 11.15, 3.75, 9.49, 9.05, 9.04, 6.98, 11.65, 6.99, 9.34, 11.61, 8.65, 6.36, 8.38, 7.34, 12.25, 3.56, 5.93, 10.20, 6.43, 8.36, 9.96, 5.17, 9.37, 8.42, 8.40, 9.56, 12.91, 8.99, 10.86, 4.88, 10.69, 18.48, 13.43, 26.98, 19.31, 7.16, 6.85, 8.98, 9.96, 13.61, 17.83, 26.05, 19.18, 15.12, 8.82, 14.66, 15.30, 5.39, 11.92, 5.81, 5.31, 12.81, 17.29, 6.63, 13.05, 6.13, 6.19, 13.93, 16.16, 18.62, 15.91, 12.33, 16.01, 10.56, 8.99, 9.02, 5.38, 4.59, 8.62, 10.12, 6.27, 16.13, 8.84, 8.06, 10.34, 6.10, 13.08, 8.97, 9.85, 5.42, 14.25, 8.04, 11.57, 9.70, 10.62, 6.59, 10.35, 8.18, 12.14



First 100 timed solves with oka. Just getting used to it today. Sometimes I found myself doing keyhole instead of oka because it was too tempting. Oka seems somewhat similar to keyhole. I find keyhole easier to inspect... but could be partly because I've practiced keyhole. Haven't quite tried tracking the last edge yet so after doing centers I am turning the pyra looking for the last edge... or even having to look at the missing edge and remind myself what edge I need. And then I have to think harder about how to get those last two edges in before LL. Haven't memorized the three algs for both edges being in the "top layer" so still looking at the cheat sheet when it happens. For keyhole I never got as far as tracking the back edge piece from the start of solve. I'll have to do that eventually I think. And for oka I'd need to learn to track the other edge. (If you have no clue what I'm saying that's ok... I'm just putting this in as a log and note of what I'll need to work on over the next month as I get accustomed to oka.) It's possible that I will mix in some keyhole solves if they are extremely obvious and oka isn't easy but we'll see.

100 solves today


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 2, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Haven't memorized the three algs for both edges being in the "top layer" so still looking at the cheat sheet when it happens.



That's a nasty case. I just try to look for that in inspection and plan my centers so that I can avoid it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 3, 2013)

Day 2 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 200/200
best time: 3.37
worst time: 21.16

current avg5: 7.69 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 5.25 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 7.65 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 6.43 (σ = 1.96)

current avg100: 7.95 (σ = 1.79)
best avg100: 7.83 (σ = 1.85)

session avg: 8.32 (σ = 2.08)
session mean: 8.52



Times:


Spoiler



5.82, 10.76, 9.59, 9.80, 7.44, 6.13, 10.19, 7.01, 8.35, 11.75, 7.36, 7.98, 8.39, 6.20, 11.45, 15.56, 7.83, 8.11, 10.20, 7.73, 5.82, 5.01, 5.49, 6.93, 9.12, 10.21, 19.62, 7.44, 7.45, 7.49, 13.20, 13.89, 9.01, 7.54, 7.60, 12.95, 7.34, 21.12, 12.23, 11.40, 13.14, 9.21, 12.75, 5.94, 6.05, 7.18, 6.48, 7.95, 10.43, 7.42, 10.06, 6.26, 6.22, 8.46, 6.33, 4.02, 10.35, 13.13, 8.65, 14.08, 6.78, 5.82, 8.37, 10.53, 7.11, 13.66, 6.82, 6.01, 5.51, 7.79, 9.59, 8.43, 7.98, 7.79, 12.08, 9.24, 8.90, 13.11, 3.48, 13.96, 5.64, 6.99, 8.00, 8.73, 10.07, 9.12, 6.07, 7.06, 15.20, 11.88, 15.90, 5.53, 10.46, 5.38, 10.36, 7.02, 5.71, 9.07, 3.37, 5.95, 8.69, 7.35, 9.75, 6.55, 12.73, 7.92, 8.17, 6.53, 8.10, 11.58, 11.11, 6.14, 13.15, 8.97, 6.10, 11.66, 5.99, 7.89, 9.41, 4.38, 5.79, 5.03, 7.27, 4.92, 10.92, 8.30, 13.49, 5.37, 6.36, 4.25, 5.92, 7.59, 7.32, 9.04, 8.29, 7.67, 8.63, 10.86, 5.40, 9.67, 9.80, 5.69, 7.01, 21.16, 8.09, 6.23, 8.99, 6.62, 6.84, 4.65, 6.85, 8.34, 7.73, 8.35, 12.43, 6.30, 5.61, 9.61, 8.10, 5.52, 9.39, 5.52, 9.91, 6.07, 5.09, 7.45, 9.25, 9.60, 5.38, 4.59, 12.45, 12.13, 8.08, 7.37, 9.11, 8.47, 7.86, 9.35, 8.88, 5.34, 7.92, 7.94, 7.01, 9.04, 10.82, 8.65, 8.52, 8.87, 6.28, 7.14, 4.37, 9.08, 7.16, 6.72, 10.12, 11.82, 8.02, 6.90, 8.10, 6.96



I'll just do oka and keyhole together but try to do oka more to practice it. I feel some improvement already.

100 previous + 200 today = 300 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 4, 2013)

Day 3 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 211/211
best time: 3.90
worst time: 18.10

current avg5: 7.66 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 5.58 (σ = 0.73)

current avg12: 8.38 (σ = 1.84)
best avg12: 6.15 (σ = 0.85)

current avg100: 7.94 (σ = 1.88)
best avg100: 7.60 (σ = 1.58)

session avg: 8.02 (σ = 1.81)
session mean: 8.16



Times:


Spoiler



9.80, 12.14, 6.04, 8.06, 5.83, 6.77, 10.80, 8.37, 5.40, 11.07, 10.70, 5.51, 7.76, 6.78, 5.49, 12.29, 6.81, 11.09, 7.75, 5.31, 11.08, 5.58, 8.31, 12.31, 7.33, 10.14, 10.37, 8.25, 7.60, 12.06, 5.55, 7.83, 13.69, 8.64, 9.37, 7.45, 8.81, 7.42, 8.83, 5.35, 6.85, 12.88, 11.91, 13.08, 5.88, 6.58, 5.32, 10.61, 13.56, 8.93, 8.39, 8.18, 7.82, 8.95, 9.84, 9.36, 11.22, 8.83, 6.98, 8.55, 8.98, 7.73, 7.40, 6.55, 10.81, 6.58, 5.98, 10.75, 8.08, 7.24, 7.55, 6.81, 5.79, 5.89, 7.66, 6.76, 8.02, 8.96, 10.97, 6.88, 7.27, 8.76, 6.48, 10.53, 7.57, 4.71, 5.45, 6.17, 5.49, 6.34, 3.90, 7.16, 9.32, 5.86, 6.05, 6.71, 9.89, 10.57, 8.18, 5.54, 8.46, 8.30, 8.40, 7.31, 7.23, 6.68, 7.49, 11.16, 6.75, 9.78, 6.03, 5.39, 6.09, 6.26, 10.81, 6.00, 7.65, 12.37, 6.56, 4.78, 4.63, 6.78, 7.05, 6.46, 6.80, 9.93, 4.55, 12.62, 7.39, 13.81, 7.71, 9.84, 7.56, 5.98, 7.29, 6.43, 6.39, 7.94, 8.84, 10.82, 6.22, 8.23, 9.58, 11.85, 5.16, 6.98, 4.95, 6.42, 5.15, 6.19, 11.80, 10.89, 6.72, 13.07, 6.84, 10.10, 6.28, 10.23, 11.08, 18.10, 11.12, 6.17, 6.45, 9.35, 8.87, 10.65, 9.75, 6.96, 11.14, 7.63, 7.91, 6.26, 7.57, 7.75, 7.05, 8.70, 5.61, 5.76, 6.06, 7.60, 8.46, 7.89, 6.54, 7.32, 7.81, 7.62, 6.79, 6.08, 9.22, 9.28, 6.67, 7.02, 8.54, 14.44, 3.94, 4.00, 9.31, 7.86, 8.63, 9.11, 5.42, 11.76, 6.51, 9.95, 6.58, 10.33, 7.03, 17.53, 7.77, 8.18, 6.59



Started trying to memorize two of the three algs for both edges in top layer.

300 previous + 211 today = 511 total


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 4, 2013)

i should probably clarify that i haven't completely given up on this - i'm currently away from home, and unlikely to record an ao100 for the next week or so. normal service will resume at some point


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 5, 2013)

Day 4 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 189/189
best time: 2.78
worst time: 20.97

current avg5: 6.42 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 5.21 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 6.87 (σ = 1.06)
best avg12: 5.71 (σ = 0.69)

current avg100: 7.83 (σ = 1.68)
best avg100: 6.59 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 7.25 (σ = 1.46)
session mean: 7.50



Times:


Spoiler



6.33, 9.24, 7.77, 12.76, 12.38, 4.59, 5.16, 7.38, 8.18, 6.45, 3.79, 6.65, 7.33, 7.68, 11.94, 8.02, 6.16, 7.81, 6.60, 6.29, 7.40, 9.25, 6.41, 6.14, 6.03, 13.39, 6.82, 7.21, 7.84, 6.65, 8.57, 6.11, 9.19, 6.00, 5.85, 5.85, 6.11, 5.15, 5.72, 5.45, 6.77, 7.58, 6.37, 5.74, 4.93, 6.28, 6.10, 2.78, 4.61, 6.51, 6.11, 6.93, 5.98, 6.64, 7.23, 6.93, 6.05, 7.01, 6.54, 3.78, 5.16, 6.22, 7.61, 5.12, 6.38, 6.99, 6.41, 3.60, 5.72, 5.67, 6.18, 5.93, 6.59, 5.18, 6.52, 6.15, 6.65, 8.25, 6.80, 6.12, 6.38, 6.58, 6.58, 8.86, 7.22, 7.41, 5.69, 7.75, 7.11, 5.63, 7.76, 8.70, 9.46, 5.94, 6.94, 7.53, 18.50, 5.26, 5.23, 7.04, 5.30, 6.36, 6.60, 5.60, 11.73, 12.24, 20.97, 7.89, 17.22, 6.70, 5.34, 9.32, 17.36, 8.49, 10.68, 7.84, 12.03, 6.60, 8.78, 8.16, 8.58, 11.57, 8.36, 8.79, 6.30, 5.70, 5.89, 7.87, 12.61, 8.81, 7.89, 5.01, 5.81, 8.12, 8.05, 6.94, 8.79, 9.72, 8.50, 7.22, 7.17, 7.84, 6.07, 10.97, 9.65, 8.76, 5.36, 7.50, 8.29, 10.67, 8.54, 10.89, 5.24, 7.34, 8.76, 7.82, 5.90, 7.44, 6.35, 7.30, 7.66, 6.70, 10.19, 7.51, 6.49, 5.94, 8.08, 6.31, 7.50, 10.23, 5.54, 11.02, 8.14, 6.87, 8.88, 7.83, 6.73, 5.20, 8.18, 6.85, 5.91, 7.52, 9.90, 8.44, 7.14, 6.40, 7.33, 5.72, 4.93



511 previous + 189 today = 700 total


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 5, 2013)

Managed to get a session in today...
Session 6:
*AVERAGE OF 100: 8.02*
*Best time:* 4.91 PB (UUdd u=-3,d=4 dUdU u=0,d=4 ddUU u=0,d=3 UdUd u=0,d=-5 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=4 dUUd)
*Best avg5:* 6.66 PB D:
*Best avg12:* 7.58



Spoiler: times



6.65, 9.45, 8.66, 7.57, 9.83, 7.63, 7.41, 9.17, 7.93, 8.61, 7.07, 8.87, 8.56, 8.21, 9.09, 8.16, (12.28), 8.83, 7.02, 8.33, (4.91), 8.21, 8.32, 7.55, 8.01, 8.10, 9.16, 7.28, 8.29, 9.09, 7.97, 8.88, 7.49, 7.86, 8.53, 7.21, 8.29, 7.80, 8.77, 7.05, 6.46, 9.36, (10.01), (DNF(7.59)), 7.19, 8.30, 7.76, 8.12, 8.86, (6.37), (6.29), 8.20, 8.10, 7.26, 7.46, 7.28, 7.50, 8.15, 8.64, 8.57, 6.87, 7.81, 8.18, 8.28, 8.59, (6.10), 7.82, (10.02), 8.21, (6.29), 8.31, 8.53, 8.13, 7.29, 7.66, 8.31, 8.55, 7.58, 7.42, 8.04, 8.26, 9.27, 7.52, 7.83, 8.15, 7.70, 8.02, 7.19, 9.21, 6.93, 8.02, 8.87, 9.34, 7.83, (10.38), 6.72, 6.60, 7.56, 6.59, 6.66



D: that was unexpected! I now have an Ao100 that shows what I can get if I be consistently at my better end... Gogogo sub-8 

*SOLVES SO FAR = 600 timed + 100 untimed = 700*
*OVERALL AVERAGE = 8.53* (so nearly sub 8.5!)


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 6, 2013)

Session 7:
*AVERAGE OF 100: 8.11*
*Best time:* 5.79 (UUdd u=0,d=-3 dUdU u=-2,d=-3 ddUU u=-2,d=2 UdUd u=0,d=-2 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=1 dUdd)
*Best avg5:* 6.67
*Best avg12:* 7.29 PB



Spoiler: times



8.76, 10.39, 8.99, 8.99, 8.95, 8.75, 8.40, 7.56, 8.81, 9.87, 7.23, 8.14, 7.89, 9.08, 7.67, 7.87, 8.26, 7.94, 9.02, 7.53, 8.16, 6.97, 7.96, 8.70, 7.28, 8.61, 8.36, 7.26, 8.62, 7.01, (5.87), 7.12, 7.73, 7.43, (11.58), (10.80), 6.67, 7.84, 7.23, 6.66, 7.65, 7.36, 8.29, 7.98, 7.09, 8.67, 8.38, 10.38, 7.39, 8.30, 8.82, 7.88, 7.97, (6.30), 7.28, 8.68, 7.59, 6.84, 9.24, (DNF(9.76)), 7.76, (6.54), 6.91, 6.55, (6.13), 7.19, 9.31, 7.01, 7.43, 7.24, 8.23, 9.16, 6.64, 6.70, 7.07, 8.73, 8.22, 9.32, (DNF(7.63)), 8.93, 8.42, 7.46, 9.35, 9.27, 8.77, 8.33, 6.60, 8.86, 8.89, 7.03, (5.79), 10.28, 7.76, 8.30, 8.47, (DNF(9.85)), 8.47, 8.14, 8.51, 9.00



Not as accurate as yesterday, some really fast sections in this though. Very pleased to have taken my Ao12 PB! I feel like this would've been as good as yesterdays had I not had those DNF's...

*SOLVES SO FAR = 700 timed + 100 untimed = 800*
*OVERALL AVERAGE = 8.47* (sub-8.5 )


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 6, 2013)

*Update 1:*
Amount of solves: 100/100
best time: 17.04
worst time: 30.68
best avg5: 20.06 
best avg12: 21.67 
best avg100: 23.74
total avg: 23.74

individual times:


Spoiler



25.12, 24.47, 24.94, 21.96, 24.76, 21.92, 23.05, 21.70, 17.80, 27.76, 20.69, 17.75, 22.26, 23.82, 18.77, 25.42, 24.10, 22.04, 29.82, 24.10, 20.30, 19.45, 23.25, 25.69, 17.04, 27.29, 27.17, 24.86, 22.25, 20.73, 21.39, 18.39, 20.08, 20.94, 22.86, 26.26, 24.38, 23.34, 17.64, 22.32, 27.26, 24.18, 26.60, 24.99, 27.69, 23.18, 26.35, 28.11, 25.17, 27.39, 25.87, 24.04, 23.93, 24.36, 23.30, 23.47, 24.07, 23.14, 17.33, 22.91, 21.35, 27.58, 24.50, 23.06, 18.02, 26.67, 21.71, 26.91, 25.16, 24.02, 25.15, 24.94, 30.40, 21.55, 25.19, 29.67, 18.55, 26.98, 25.36, 26.01, 23.51, 21.78, 26.16, 30.68, 27.47, 22.28, 23.11, 27.67, 23.78, 21.73, 25.09, 21.13, 24.43, 22.62, 23.34, 17.93, 24.37, 23.69, 22.78, 25.45


*A little introduction about myself: *
Recently im becoming quite interested in speedcubing again after 1 year of not practising alot.
90% of the solves i did are with CFOP, 10% were roux/petrus etc.
I've decided to solve alot with roux for the upcoming month, therefor i'm doing this challenge.

*Goals for this cube marathon:*
- get a sub 20 average of 100 with roux during this marathon. [ ]
- learn full CMLL. [14/42]
- finish the marathon before the 6th of july. [100/4219.5]


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 7, 2013)

Day 6 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)

I didn't do a single solve yesterday (Day 5) but I made up for it today. Also, I decided to separate oka solves and keyhole solves because I was curious about my improvement using oka method. Of course though, I can't count anything as personal best averages this way but that's ok...
*
Oka/keyhole mixed as before... 60 solves*
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 60/60
best time: 5.13
worst time: 25.02

current avg5: 6.81 (σ = 1.05)
best avg5: 6.09 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 7.55 (σ = 1.63)
best avg12: 7.17 (σ = 1.40)

session avg: 7.69 (σ = 1.36)
session mean: 8.05



Times:


Spoiler



7.56, 8.50, 8.03, 7.07, 7.59, 5.67, 7.84, 8.06, 7.26, 8.49, 5.58, 5.91, 7.57, 9.20, 8.97, 8.49, 9.08, 9.57, 25.02, 8.78, 9.03, 7.16, 7.38, 10.50, 6.65, 6.20, 5.99, 6.06, 8.63, 6.21, 5.13, 9.04, 9.54, 10.47, 7.05, 7.16, 5.84, 7.84, 7.99, 5.78, 7.81, 9.36, 6.36, 8.40, 7.50, 5.62, 13.84, 6.68, 7.70, 11.44, 12.64, 6.48, 6.11, 7.35, 7.18, 7.50, 5.60, 5.43, 8.78, 7.33



*Keyhole... 72 solves*
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 72/72
best time: 3.26
worst time: 10.23

current avg5: 5.59 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 5.24 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 6.32 (σ = 0.79)
best avg12: 5.80 (σ = 0.85)

session avg: 6.38 (σ = 1.01)
session mean: 6.39



Times:


Spoiler



6.83, 4.66, 7.00, 7.16, 9.38, 5.21, 8.68, 6.09, 5.87, 6.38, 5.04, 6.71, 8.56, 5.22, 3.80, 6.20, 5.95, 6.27, 5.83, 6.68, 6.61, 3.64, 6.76, 6.63, 4.82, 8.50, 5.62, 6.85, 6.84, 5.94, 4.96, 4.72, 6.54, 5.82, 4.95, 8.05, 7.64, 6.07, 5.97, 5.02, 5.28, 5.84, 4.83, 7.34, 4.99, 7.07, 8.07, 8.46, 8.38, 6.17, 4.09, 10.23, 6.86, 6.56, 7.75, 7.40, 7.05, 6.64, 6.80, 5.90, 5.96, 8.86, 6.58, 6.59, 6.74, 7.53, 6.06, 5.78, 6.95, 6.38, 4.60, 3.26



*Oka... 218 solves*
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 218/218
best time: 4.45
worst time: 24.32

current avg5: 7.14 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 5.80 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 7.23 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 6.78 (σ = 0.90)

current avg100: 7.95 (σ = 1.30)
best avg100: 7.83 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 8.06 (σ = 1.39)
session mean: 8.27



Times:


Spoiler



7.62, 8.94, 5.47, 10.70, 8.91, 6.57, 5.63, 5.36, 6.96, 7.75, 6.57, 6.97, 7.89, 8.29, 8.78, 11.38, 8.50, 8.02, 11.16, 8.55, 8.45, 5.83, 9.62, 6.19, 8.29, 7.63, 24.32, 7.73, 12.53, 9.72, 5.75, 9.21, 6.93, 7.07, 9.33, 9.22, 6.55, 9.46, 7.41, 8.33, 7.58, 6.12, 5.59, 11.24, 7.26, 6.60, 8.34, 6.05, 10.51, 13.80, 7.20, 9.11, 7.14, 8.96, 8.53, 10.71, 6.65, 6.90, 10.97, 8.72, 7.84, 9.17, 11.36, 6.75, 8.17, 9.37, 6.48, 4.89, 8.99, 11.19, 6.18, 9.61, 6.23, 11.64, 6.57, 8.86, 8.74, 14.91, 7.20, 5.72, 4.45, 8.81, 6.82, 7.66, 7.56, 8.37, 9.44, 6.44, 7.76, 9.83, 8.06, 9.76, 8.43, 9.80, 10.24, 7.05, 7.33, 8.12, 5.91, 10.10, 7.76, 6.61, 6.46, 7.65, 9.40, 8.85, 6.45, 6.82, 10.46, 8.44, 12.19, 5.33, 8.60, 8.07, 7.48, 9.45, 8.24, 6.29, 7.92, 15.72, 8.12, 10.16, 9.76, 7.53, 6.06, 7.29, 7.27, 8.85, 6.49, 5.42, 6.41, 8.73, 6.47, 6.93, 7.02, 7.67, 6.97, 6.46, 5.46, 8.61, 5.82, 6.23, 9.14, 9.14, 11.87, 6.75, 8.17, 6.65, 10.27, 7.75, 10.74, 5.81, 8.32, 8.21, 11.68, 7.21, 7.56, 8.67, 8.29, 7.24, 5.22, 5.89, 6.72, 6.29, 5.04, 6.52, 7.29, 8.08, 10.27, 10.34, 8.67, 6.62, 7.60, 7.85, 21.20, 8.29, 11.40, 9.72, 9.44, 6.85, 8.64, 8.51, 8.85, 9.60, 9.82, 7.41, 7.74, 8.26, 7.10, 8.15, 6.35, 8.42, 9.58, 8.99, 7.77, 7.91, 15.27, 9.71, 7.21, 9.22, 8.89, 6.72, 10.95, 8.94, 7.53, 7.16, 7.72, 7.27, 6.58, 8.83, 7.65, 5.78, 7.06, 5.45, 9.67, 7.24, 7.42, 6.76



I did a lot more oka than keyhole because I'm concentrating my practice on it. Sometimes keyhole is more obvious but I try to find a way to start with oka if it's not too bad. My oka times are better than I expected at this point in time. I kind of know two of the algs but it's not muscle memory yet. Most of my really bad times are for the last alg that I don't know. I do some weird thing when that happens. Good thing is I can see lots of room for improvement which I will work on gradually through the rest of the month as I get comfortable with what I know now.

700 previous + 60 oka/keyhole + 72 keyhole + 218 oka = 1050 total


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 7, 2013)

*Update 2:*
Amount of solves this update: 100/200
best time: 17.35
worst time: 29.72
best avg5: 20.29
best avg12: 21.77
best avg100: 23.42
total avg: 23.58

*individual times:*


Spoiler



28.91, 24.24, 29.61, 20.60, 23.10, 22.74, 26.67, 23.45, 27.86, 21.85, 19.69, 26.05, 23.32, 24.12, 24.77, 25.40, 23.60, 24.19, 24.11, 22.22, 21.15, 25.24, 22.17, 23.41, 26.19, 23.82, 22.45, 24.62, 27.70, 17.51, 27.50, 25.05, 24.92, 29.72, 24.93, 26.30, 22.30, 27.16, 24.16, 20.18, 21.16, 26.20, 22.84, 17.55, 24.19, 19.41, 21.50, 19.95, 26.76, 22.51, 24.58, 24.82, 23.14, 27.06, 26.70, 20.22, 20.14, 22.11, 21.95, 25.93, 23.17, 24.30, 28.47, 23.05, 20.66, 26.62, 22.17, 21.27, 25.27, 23.23, 24.42, 22.90, 17.35, 21.09, 18.60, 21.50, 24.24, 24.71, 27.10, 24.10, 23.65, 25.83, 19.08, 23.93, 22.10, 20.64, 21.98, 21.01, 21.46, 22.02, 28.04, 23.59, 22.51, 19.86, 21.10, 22.56, 20.79, 21.49, 23.80, 21.33





*Update 3:*
Amount of solves this update: 100/300
best time: 16.29
worst time: 28.90
best avg5: 19.69
best avg12: 21.04
best avg100: 22.50
total avg: 23.22

*individual times:*


Spoiler



19.48, 26.70, 26.40, 22.71, 27.45, 20.00, 25.33, 21.28, 21.39, 22.99, 16.29, 24.29, 18.78, 19.55, 20.75, 19.84, 22.85, 22.36, 22.26, 27.75, 19.29, 20.45, 23.09, 24.38, 21.84, 21.84, 23.78, 17.26, 22.53, 20.49, 22.10, 21.70, 21.53, 19.59, 28.90, 25.80, 21.56, 23.10, 22.98, 20.02, 26.50, 26.19, 22.69, 26.86, 23.95, 22.89, 20.32, 23.41, 22.11, 22.37, 23.76, 18.53, 23.74, 22.01, 22.22, 20.96, 22.63, 19.59, 22.49, 24.01, 20.56, 22.62, 21.91, 24.41, 17.05, 20.20, 25.17, 25.90, 19.99, 21.03, 25.27, 20.83, 22.10, 24.41, 25.28, 23.31, 19.02, 24.49, 22.41, 21.05, 21.88, 20.63, 27.97, 22.49, 20.17, 28.38, 23.71, 21.19, 22.56, 26.20, 23.87, 18.54, 26.20, 18.83, 23.88, 16.97, 21.69, 24.69, 23.94, 22.52


*Goals for this cube marathon:*
- get a sub 20 average of 100 with roux during this marathon. [ ]
- learn full CMLL. [14/42]
- finish the marathon before the 6th of july. [300/4219.5]


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 8, 2013)

Day 7 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)

*Keyhole... 53 solves*
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 53/53
best time: 3.10
worst time: 10.02

current avg5: 4.68 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 4.49 (σ = 1.15)

current avg12: 5.59 (σ = 0.87)
best avg12: 5.59 (σ = 0.87)

session avg: 5.99 (σ = 1.11)
session mean: 6.03



Times:


Spoiler



5.03, 3.79, 5.32, 7.93, 6.32, 8.10, 3.92, 4.57, 5.91, 9.14, 6.99, 6.13, 4.99, 5.55, 6.27, 5.29, 4.66, 6.76, 6.66, 5.32, 6.38, 5.64, 5.89, 6.82, 7.86, 7.09, 8.12, 5.36, 7.12, 3.10, 3.39, 8.92, 4.40, 5.68, 7.92, 6.68, 5.37, 4.92, 10.02, 5.84, 6.73, 5.76, 7.66, 6.62, 6.80, 5.44, 5.37, 5.13, 4.26, 4.30, 4.76, 4.97, 6.70



*Oka... 138 solves*
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 138/138
best time: 3.44
worst time: 13.90

current avg5: 6.87 (σ = 1.25)
best avg5: 5.97 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 7.46 (σ = 1.14)
best avg12: 6.50 (σ = 0.75)

current avg100: 7.51 (σ = 1.27)
best avg100: 7.51 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 7.73 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 7.79



Times:


Spoiler



9.58, 7.30, 7.50, 8.08, 6.91, 7.09, 9.17, 8.56, 6.30, 7.01, 8.50, 7.15, 3.44, 8.26, 11.09, 8.34, 7.97, 4.98, 11.65, 12.38, 7.29, 8.57, 6.57, 8.54, 9.00, 6.05, 8.44, 9.83, 7.28, 7.94, 13.90, 10.18, 11.70, 7.44, 6.98, 7.35, 9.64, 10.21, 7.35, 7.88, 6.38, 11.24, 7.82, 5.38, 7.56, 7.70, 9.72, 5.15, 6.33, 8.09, 7.89, 6.45, 7.77, 9.28, 10.08, 10.35, 6.51, 9.03, 9.54, 6.98, 8.40, 6.51, 8.40, 8.28, 6.61, 9.63, 8.24, 7.07, 5.40, 6.83, 6.99, 6.93, 7.22, 7.35, 8.56, 6.24, 5.39, 7.12, 7.63, 7.43, 6.79, 6.79, 4.74, 8.70, 5.93, 11.14, 8.06, 6.41, 6.67, 7.49, 6.05, 9.55, 7.45, 7.10, 4.79, 7.11, 6.83, 7.31, 6.95, 6.11, 5.28, 6.05, 10.01, 5.74, 7.58, 6.08, 8.01, 6.72, 5.88, 6.16, 8.52, 8.06, 7.19, 8.13, 4.71, 6.99, 10.30, 8.16, 11.66, 8.68, 10.54, 7.33, 5.97, 10.62, 9.45, 11.09, 7.32, 8.69, 5.71, 7.90, 9.03, 9.03, 7.31, 7.96, 7.15, 5.51, 8.03, 5.41



Still not tracking the last edge for oka yet but at least I don't have to look to see what edge I need... I kind of have to remember three colours during inspection. Usually I say aloud the edge colours for the last piece while I remember in my mind the leftover colour for *keyhole*. Getting a bit more used to the method makes it a little easier to start trying to find the missing edge during centers orientation (or whatever that step is called). Will still have to eventually practice knowing where that edge piece will end up.

1050 previous + 53 keyhole + 138 oka = 1241 total


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 8, 2013)

*Update 4:*
Amount of solves this update: 100/400
best time: 16.63
worst time: 28.74
best avg5: 20.31
best avg12: 20.93
best avg100: 22.38
total avg: 23.01
*
individual times:*


Spoiler



20.70, 28.74, 21.04, 22.98, 20.11, 22.61, 23.76, 24.46, 24.25, 24.44, 21.01, 21.50, 23.94, 21.58, 21.60, 23.44, 23.32, 20.86, 20.42, 23.36, 24.58, 18.76, 20.63, 21.37, 21.51, 28.25, 20.66, 22.19, 17.86, 20.14, 23.28, 19.26, 21.53, 19.44, 23.05, 23.33, 20.11, 25.77, 22.07, 24.55, 18.66, 21.68, 16.63, 24.39, 21.63, 22.97, 23.49, 22.79, 20.90, 26.76, 19.44, 20.91, 21.12, 20.81, 21.38, 26.06, 23.20, 26.67, 26.93, 18.96, 25.48, 23.25, 22.18, 18.54, 22.29, 27.47, 20.49, 19.95, 21.21, 20.76, 25.59, 18.71, 23.74, 24.09, 21.74, 17.12, 22.55, 24.37, 25.00, 25.87, 16.88, 25.44, 24.32, 22.03, 21.40, 22.62, 23.89, 19.63, 21.73, 22.82, 20.49, 19.82, 21.97, 22.76, 24.92, 22.87, 23.69, 25.41, 23.34, 25.39




*Update 5:*
Amount of solves this update: 100/500
best time: 16.98
worst time: 27.26
best avg5: 19.42
best avg12: 20.72
best avg100: 22.00 (so close to sub 22....)
total avg: 22.81
*
individual times:*


Spoiler



24.59, 24.08, 24.88, 19.73, 21.90, 18.65, 18.90, 26.44, 23.69, 20.13, 21.13, 23.97, 22.83, 21.62, 18.62, 22.05, 17.21, 19.53, 20.12, 23.32, 20.84, 22.89, 20.59, 24.53, 19.88, 19.35, 27.26, 21.77, 18.59, 23.18, 20.03, 23.59, 22.02, 23.07, 22.12, 19.83, 22.53, 23.56, 24.32, 25.74, 19.52, 21.15, 24.70, 24.81, 19.57, 22.29, 24.44, 21.73, 21.65, 24.99, 24.36, 23.57, 20.92, 23.83, 21.05, 25.63, 20.64, 21.03, 25.24, 21.82, 22.96, 19.88, 23.99, 23.53, 19.43, 20.29, 26.33, 24.43, 19.22, 19.41, 21.06, 21.94, 24.86, 20.74, 20.45, 23.47, 23.90, 16.98, 22.76, 20.07, 19.46, 22.76, 20.46, 21.46, 24.21, 23.12, 24.10, 22.61, 20.90, 18.23, 19.96, 22.90, 23.91, 19.63, 20.18, 24.31, 23.57, 21.85, 21.37, 18.63


*Goals for this cube marathon:*
- get a sub 20 average of 100 with roux during this marathon. [ ]
- learn full CMLL. [14/42]
- finish the marathon before the 6th of july. [500/4219.5]


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 9, 2013)

Day 8 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)

Forgot to post this yesterday...

Keyhole... 10 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 10/10
best time: 5.74
worst time: 7.79

current avg5: 6.69 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 6.56 (σ = 0.23)

session avg: 6.79 (σ = 0.40)
session mean: 6.78



Times:


Spoiler



6.53, 7.79, 6.72, 5.74, 7.60, 6.30, 6.66, 7.08, 6.82, 6.60



Oka... 27 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 27/27
best time: 5.62
worst time: 12.54

current avg5: 7.45 (σ = 1.29)
best avg5: 6.30 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 7.26 (σ = 1.22)
best avg12: 7.26 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 7.77 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 7.86



Times:


Spoiler



8.84, 8.25, 9.71, 7.92, 8.58, 5.62, 7.82, 9.02, 6.05, 6.93, 9.11, 8.37, 7.98, 7.93, 12.54, 5.88, 7.98, 5.84, 6.00, 7.01, 9.27, 8.88, 5.95, 8.46, 8.51, 7.89, 5.99



1241 previous + 10 keyhole + 27 oka = 1278 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 10, 2013)

Day 9 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)

Keyhole... 27 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 27/27
best time: 4.40
worst time: 11.19

current avg5: 5.99 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 5.33 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 6.28 (σ = 0.94)
best avg12: 5.94 (σ = 1.25)

session avg: 6.25 (σ = 1.18)
session mean: 6.43



Times:


Spoiler



4.62, 8.23, 5.30, 7.71, 5.86, 5.95, 6.03, 5.97, 11.19, 5.08, 9.18, 4.69, 6.23, 4.40, 6.12, 5.33, 5.62, 5.14, 6.62, 7.04, 7.90, 9.75, 7.18, 6.39, 6.40, 4.57, 5.17



Oka... 95 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 95/95
best time: 4.77
worst time: 17.04

current avg5: 7.40 (σ = 1.18)
best avg5: 5.93 (σ = 1.17)

current avg12: 7.40 (σ = 1.41)
best avg12: 6.88 (σ = 1.31)

session avg: 7.52 (σ = 1.19)
session mean: 7.61



Times:


Spoiler



6.66, 6.37, 9.55, 9.26, 17.04, 6.47, 7.89, 7.03, 6.44, 8.59, 6.86, 7.04, 4.77, 8.66, 7.97, 7.09, 8.24, 7.52, 6.65, 6.77, 6.34, 7.20, 7.81, 9.37, 7.69, 6.04, 9.93, 8.41, 6.42, 7.89, 7.91, 8.37, 7.24, 6.02, 7.38, 4.87, 6.24, 8.31, 6.12, 9.85, 7.76, 8.62, 6.71, 9.65, 10.21, 7.99, 9.76, 8.16, 7.53, 7.17, 5.53, 10.36, 8.86, 5.39, 6.84, 7.51, 5.02, 7.16, 7.84, 8.41, 6.23, 6.67, 7.46, 6.46, 9.21, 10.35, 7.72, 7.23, 5.67, 6.05, 6.81, 7.24, 9.96, 8.09, 8.98, 4.98, 8.25, 5.33, 5.17, 7.28, 9.39, 7.86, 6.97, 6.36, 6.42, 11.17, 7.10, 5.98, 6.44, 9.39, 6.97, 8.73, 9.95, 6.18, 6.49



1278 previous + 27 keyhole + 95 oka = 1400 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 11, 2013)

Day 10 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)

Keyhole... 35 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 35/35
best time: 3.69
worst time: 9.94

current avg5: 5.91 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 4.98 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 6.37 (σ = 0.82)
best avg12: 6.10 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 6.42 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 6.42



Times:


Spoiler



6.59, 6.65, 7.09, 7.92, 9.94, 4.83, 4.33, 5.66, 4.95, 6.17, 3.69, 6.77, 8.17, 6.11, 7.86, 7.15, 8.33, 7.37, 7.45, 3.77, 6.86, 5.82, 5.50, 8.27, 5.43, 6.77, 5.65, 5.79, 7.27, 7.56, 6.09, 5.76, 3.92, 5.87, 7.47



Oka... 65 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 65/65
best time: 4.83
worst time: 12.58

current avg5: 8.57 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 6.60 (σ = 0.84)

current avg12: 7.82 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 7.18 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 7.82 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 7.86



Times:


Spoiler



6.43, 8.50, 8.94, 8.92, 8.48, 9.57, 7.75, 5.84, 7.97, 10.24, 6.91, 7.45, 8.16, 8.63, 10.04, 7.88, 8.41, 7.15, 7.50, 7.21, 6.93, 6.22, 9.11, 7.87, 5.66, 7.27, 6.88, 10.29, 4.94, 9.58, 5.70, 7.00, 7.39, 8.52, 7.47, 8.12, 5.40, 8.16, 12.58, 7.89, 4.83, 8.18, 7.01, 9.68, 7.32, 7.31, 6.04, 11.33, 8.13, 6.63, 10.07, 7.99, 6.79, 7.53, 6.35, 6.84, 9.56, 7.60, 7.91, 6.72, 8.28, 6.12, 8.34, 9.10, 10.23



Listening to music at the same time distracts me.

1400 previous + 35 keyhole + 65 oka = 1500 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 12, 2013)

Day 11 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)

Keyhole... 51 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 51/51
best time: 2.73
worst time: 8.97

current avg5: 6.09 (σ = 1.00)
best avg5: 5.05 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 6.23 (σ = 0.91)
best avg12: 5.28 (σ = 0.76)

session avg: 5.99 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 5.97



Times:


Spoiler



4.77, 6.75, 6.58, 6.12, 6.04, 4.61, 8.13, 8.06, 8.20, 3.49, 7.65, 6.91, 6.57, 6.04, 4.23, 6.71, 6.49, 2.73, 6.70, 4.63, 5.52, 5.15, 5.89, 4.78, 5.22, 7.08, 5.16, 3.95, 5.78, 4.43, 6.37, 5.00, 6.71, 5.22, 6.03, 3.79, 7.67, 8.32, 6.45, 3.19, 7.38, 5.31, 6.52, 8.97, 6.28, 6.14, 6.24, 4.95, 7.01, 5.02, 7.46



Oka... 149 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 149/149
best time: 3.14
worst time: 12.18

current avg5: 8.00 (σ = 0.14)
best avg5: 6.20 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: 8.15 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 6.72 (σ = 0.52)

current avg100: 7.73 (σ = 1.19)
best avg100: 7.48 (σ = 1.05)

session avg: 7.63 (σ = 1.09)
session mean: 7.67



Times:


Spoiler



8.02, 6.96, 6.47, 6.77, 7.66, 7.03, 7.25, 7.34, 6.22, 7.30, 8.14, 9.59, 7.36, 7.22, 6.26, 6.90, 9.46, 6.73, 6.21, 6.53, 7.48, 6.57, 7.14, 5.37, 7.29, 6.37, 7.07, 5.85, 9.32, 11.20, 7.47, 8.37, 7.31, 10.29, 7.21, 8.03, 6.27, 8.84, 8.41, 8.05, 9.00, 6.26, 7.70, 9.62, 6.07, 7.45, 8.32, 6.75, 7.07, 7.67, 8.67, 6.89, 6.96, 3.14, 10.12, 6.37, 7.95, 8.36, 4.84, 10.32, 8.05, 6.11, 5.74, 9.35, 9.11, 7.25, 6.94, 12.18, 9.22, 8.46, 8.59, 7.82, 7.14, 7.57, 8.82, 7.71, 7.05, 5.58, 5.60, 5.94, 7.96, 9.31, 8.72, 6.27, 9.94, 7.73, 6.78, 7.02, 8.51, 8.13, 6.63, 7.60, 7.57, 5.70, 6.48, 4.88, 8.54, 7.40, 8.09, 7.23, 7.10, 5.56, 6.41, 6.73, 8.02, 10.55, 9.86, 7.83, 7.72, 7.21, 6.39, 10.42, 7.55, 9.75, 7.31, 5.79, 6.01, 7.34, 7.74, 6.70, 7.42, 7.00, 7.69, 9.10, 10.67, 7.47, 10.07, 5.77, 7.54, 6.83, 8.30, 9.18, 9.50, 6.15, 11.51, 8.01, 6.53, 7.57, 7.80, 8.44, 6.75, 9.69, 9.03, 10.94, 7.91, 8.16, 6.03, 8.18, 7.93



1500 previous + 51 keyhole + 149 oka = 1700 total


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 13, 2013)

Session 8



Spoiler: times



10.80, 7.34, 8.10, 8.50, 7.73, 8.80, 6.84, 8.92, 6.93, 8.19, 7.93, 7.05, 8.02, 8.54, 7.80, 8.87, DNF(8.07), 6.70, 7.75, DNF(9.43), 7.08, 8.78, 8.37, 9.56, 6.16, 7.65, 8.41, 8.84, 8.59, 10.52, 11.09, 9.41, 7.88, 8.47, 9.11, 7.58, 8.59, 7.86, 8.83, 7.19, 7.30, 10.18, 6.96, 6.41, 7.72, 16.80, 8.15, 7.56, 9.05, 8.72, 8.31, 8.40, 7.38, 9.75, 8.68, 9.77, 7.68, 10.50, 8.96, 7.94, 8.09, 7.21, 10.25, 8.59, 7.78, 8.09, 6.25, 8.00, 7.09, 9.36, 7.27, 7.78, 8.16, 8.46, 8.31, 10.58, 8.19, 7.47, 10.68, 8.15, 7.13, 7.30, 9.86, 10.15, 10.59, 8.46, 8.80, 7.33, 7.13, 6.47, 7.97, 7.47, 7.80, 7.80, 10.40, 8.69, 7.47, 7.03, 8.03, 8.47

AVERAGE OF 100: 8.34
Best time: 6.16
Best avg5: 7.15
Best avg12: 7.67



Session 9



Spoiler: times



7.41, 9.52, 7.30, 7.66, 5.97, 8.56, 7.80, 6.91, 9.88, 10.25, 8.93, 7.91, 7.93, 10.31, 9.00, 8.84, 10.13, 6.71, 9.15, 7.84, 7.93, 11.02, 10.38, 10.43, 7.13, 7.97, 8.43, 7.11, 8.71, 7.66, 7.77, 6.91, 8.15, 7.93, 7.19, 7.86, 8.72, 7.52, 9.15, 7.16, 7.81, 7.44, DNF(7.81), 12.09, 7.90, 8.80, 7.97, 8.19, 8.02, 7.61, 6.75, 8.53, 8.68, DNF(7.03), 9.43, 8.50, 8.96, 9.06, 7.94, 10.30, 8.19, 6.96, 7.72, 9.00, 6.91, 7.81, 7.59, 10.13, 7.21, 7.22, 7.19, 11.36, 8.46, 8.00, 8.47, 9.65, 9.41, 9.44, 7.77, 7.86, 8.03, 9.40, 8.74, 8.18, 9.47, 7.79, 12.60, 7.29, 7.79, 7.24, DNF(8.39), 7.31, 7.32, 6.37, 7.36, 7.98, 9.14, 7.45, 9.65, 6.49

AVERAGE OF 100: 8.36
Best time: 5.97
Best avg5: 7.29
Best avg12: 7.72



Session 10



Spoiler: times



7.12, 7.43, 8.27, 9.21, 5.83, 6.66, 7.54, 7.93, 6.58, 6.81, 8.35, 6.12, 9.57, 9.34, 9.04, 7.81, 8.13, 7.92, 8.47, 7.49, 14.59, 6.81, 6.79, 7.73, 6.42, 8.12, 7.41, 7.68, 6.37, 6.91, 8.99, 9.39, 7.58, 7.23, 9.75, 8.20, 10.22, 7.91, 7.40, 7.88, 8.54, 7.44, 8.07, 9.18, 8.04, 6.79, 9.95, 8.06, 7.84, 8.97, 8.94, 7.40, 7.44, 8.51, 8.40, 9.26, 7.47, 7.40, 8.58, 8.94, 9.16, 9.21, 9.64, 6.71, 7.87, 8.01, 7.01, 10.28, DNF(8.61), 6.89, 9.18, 7.45, 6.76, 7.91, 8.26, 8.60, 8.71, 8.01, 7.25, 7.45, 8.10, 7.60, 7.75, 7.52, 7.12, 8.57, 7.93, 7.47, 9.27, 6.66, 10.14, 7.20, 7.86, 7.85, 8.84, 7.37, 6.70, 8.72, 8.26, 8.09

AVERAGE OF 100: 8.01
Best time: 5.83
Best avg5: 6.93
Best avg12: 7.28



Two mediocre sessions followed by a PB that is still frustratingly not sub-8 
This brings me a 8.40 avg1000  Very much sub-8.5 now.
Hoping for sub-8.25 in the next avg1000.
Solves so far: 1100
Overall average: 8.40


----------



## uvafan (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok so I started this yesterday, OH.

Day 1: 151 solves


Spoiler



28.68, (39.75), 30.77, 28.83, (35.20), 29.57, 27.38, 28.44, 28.69, (20.09), 28.74, 25.85, 29.29, 29.32, 27.10, 26.55, 22.94, 21.89, 24.90, 26.90, 24.95, 31.37, 24.94, 26.10, 30.47, 31.62, 27.04, 30.67, 31.37, 29.67, (33.05), 27.20, 22.18, 24.03+, 23.12, (20.29), 28.08, (34.00), (37.49), (19.69), 29.92, 24.62, 22.57, 31.02, 29.12, 22.04, 27.13, 24.10, 23.12, (33.90), 26.35, 29.09, 22.32, 26.40, (32.65), 21.12, 30.97, 28.64, 23.27, 24.40, 22.72, 23.57, 25.07, 25.40, (32.95), 21.44, 22.14, 20.69, 25.27, 24.02, 23.42, 24.10, 23.52, 26.79, 20.79, 31.07, 26.65, 28.54, 24.62, 26.05, 24.27, 28.15, 28.59, 28.30, (19.64), 25.25, 25.95, 26.05, 26.35, (17.35), 24.52, 23.90, 24.80, 26.85, 27.60, 22.39, (17.90), 26.00, 30.79, 23.37, 25.55, 29.29, 24.40, 28.39, 23.67, 25.25, 27.30, 26.40, 28.98, 25.60, 26.32, 22.92, 27.89, 28.93, (20.54), 24.11, 30.57, 20.84, 23.12, 26.93, (20.29), 29.87, 25.15, 25.45, 24.72, 29.24, 25.40, 26.65, 25.60, 23.02, 23.80, 29.28, 26.88, 22.99, 24.62, 22.92, 23.72, 27.30, 23.32, 23.62, 27.04, 24.65, 24.60, 31.22, 26.30, 25.35, 28.29, 22.97, 25.30, 30.12, 22.77


total marathon stats:
number of times: 151/151
best time: 17.35
best avg5: 22.53 (σ = 1.33)
best avg12: 23.69 (σ = 1.86)
best avg50: 25.12 (σ = 2.12)
best avg100: 25.44 (σ = 2.42)
session avg: 26.09 (σ = 2.75)
Day 2: 151 old + 202 new solves = 353 total
times:


Spoiler



28.68, (39.75), 30.77, 28.83, (35.20), 29.57, 27.38, 28.44, 28.69, 20.09, 28.74, 25.85, 29.29, 29.32, 27.10, 26.55, 22.94, 21.89, 24.90, 26.90, 24.95, 31.37, 24.94, 26.10, 30.47, 31.62, 27.04, 30.67, 31.37, 29.67, (33.05), 27.20, 22.18, 24.03+, 23.12, 20.29, 28.08, (34.00), (37.49), (19.69), 29.92, 24.62, 22.57, 31.02, 29.12, 22.04, 27.13, 24.10, 23.12, (33.90), 26.35, 29.09, 22.32, 26.40, (32.65), 21.12, 30.97, 28.64, 23.27, 24.40, 22.72, 23.57, 25.07, 25.40, (32.95), 21.44, 22.14, 20.69, 25.27, 24.02, 23.42, 24.10, 23.52, 26.79, 20.79, 31.07, 26.65, 28.54, 24.62, 26.05, 24.27, 28.15, 28.59, 28.30, (19.64), 25.25, 25.95, 26.05, 26.35, (17.35), 24.52, 23.90, 24.80, 26.85, 27.60, 22.39, (17.90), 26.00, 30.79, 23.37, 25.55, 29.29, 24.40, 28.39, 23.67, 25.25, 27.30, 26.40, 28.98, 25.60, 26.32, 22.92, 27.89, 28.93, 20.54, 24.11, 30.57, 20.84, 23.12, 26.93, 20.29, 29.87, 25.15, 25.45, 24.72, 29.24, 25.40, 26.65, 25.60, 23.02, 23.80, 29.28, 26.88, 22.99, 24.62, 22.92, 23.72, 27.30, 23.32, 23.62, 27.04, 24.65, 24.60, 31.22, 26.30, 25.35, 28.29, 22.97, 25.30, 30.12, 22.77, (31.77), 27.54, 27.83, 25.00, 27.99, 29.99+, (19.84), (39.90), 31.02, 22.87, 30.12, 31.02, 31.17, 23.60, 26.70, 25.55, 27.85, 29.92, 25.20, 25.75, 24.82, (41.24), 30.54, 28.68, 28.93, 27.84, 24.82, 27.05, 25.75, 30.93, 30.73, 26.15, 26.15, 25.65, (18.05), 24.25, 23.47, 27.19, 24.55, 30.92, 22.95, 29.44, 26.85, 26.55, 23.99, 28.84, (18.65), 27.69, 25.25, 23.03, (47.17), 22.32, 29.72, 28.40, 27.61, 28.59, 24.25, 20.45, 30.17, 22.07, 26.84, 20.70, 20.78, 28.39, 27.20, 27.80, (31.82), 26.89, 26.42, 27.84, 27.94, 23.47, 27.98, 28.09, 25.97, 22.92, 29.42, 30.37, 28.99, 25.25, (18.79), 26.67, 26.99, 24.27, 25.65, 25.75, 21.19, (18.38), 23.83, 23.02, 24.55, 22.52, 29.37, 29.27, 24.65, (32.40), (32.80), 22.32, 27.57, 25.58, 29.29, 31.64, 22.16, 25.81, 30.68, 24.10, 25.38, 25.27, 24.93, 26.12, 28.22, 24.31, 25.28, 25.87, 29.24, (31.82), 27.99, 29.64, 22.52, 25.87, 22.11, 22.05, 22.12, 22.62, 25.60, 26.32, (37.27), 28.47, 26.57, (43.67), 20.00, 21.57, 22.09, 26.99, 26.50, 22.00, 23.13, 28.57, 22.19, 24.40, 26.09, 29.90, 22.88, 25.49, 30.35, 22.22, 28.56, 26.50, 24.28, 27.95, 25.66, 29.13, 26.80, (19.41), (18.23), 20.73, (18.59), 28.06, 25.95, 28.08, 22.45, 24.93, (18.55), 24.97, 30.00, 23.42, 22.72, 21.92, 24.40, 26.61, (19.90), 20.91, 27.47, 24.02, (19.65), 22.02, (18.69), 26.04, 20.24, (19.83), 25.23, 25.41, 30.04, 20.68, 24.56, 23.34, 25.21, 24.11, 28.25, (19.72), 31.23, 22.43, 27.82, 23.82, 25.73, 27.48, 25.98, 23.37, 23.72, 26.24, 24.39, 23.45


total marathon stats:
number of times: 353/353
best time: 17.35
best avg5: 19.58 (σ = 1.08)
best avg12: 22.33 (σ = 2.59)
best avg50: 23.87 (σ = 2.70)
best avg100: 24.86 (σ = 2.74)
session avg: 25.92 (σ = 2.83)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 13, 2013)

Day 12 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)

Keyhole... 58 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 58/58
best time: 4.41
worst time: 16.57

current avg5: 5.24 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 5.03 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 5.83 (σ = 0.66)
best avg12: 5.45 (σ = 0.50)

session avg: 5.96 (σ = 1.00)
session mean: 6.20



Times:


Spoiler



5.46, 8.82, 4.81, 4.98, 4.91, 6.18, 5.20, 9.26, 6.80, 6.33, 8.04, 5.54, 7.00, 5.35, 6.09, 5.93, 6.16, 7.05, 9.67, 4.41, 5.13, 6.66, 7.06, 5.87, 6.91, 5.92, 5.22, 5.69, 5.70, 5.19, 4.97, 8.75, 5.24, 5.26, 5.21, 4.78, 6.54, 8.65, 4.88, 4.96, 5.12, 5.80, 5.74, 5.73, 5.23, 5.66, 16.57, 5.17, 6.77, 5.56, 6.56, 5.89, 6.21, 4.82, 6.42, 5.19, 5.72, 4.66



Oka... 142 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 142/142
best time: 3.37
worst time: 13.33

current avg5: 7.65 (σ = 1.02)
best avg5: 5.98 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 7.18 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 6.45 (σ = 1.12)

current avg100: 7.68 (σ = 1.21)
best avg100: 7.59 (σ = 1.31)

session avg: 7.70 (σ = 1.24)
session mean: 7.72



Times:


Spoiler



5.69, 9.47, 7.28, 10.22, 10.27, 7.82, 7.05, 8.77, 8.30, 13.33, 7.06, 9.27, 6.03, 8.78, 9.71, 4.95, 6.30, 9.37, 5.05, 6.80, 7.43, 4.84, 6.19, 8.19, 6.16, 5.58, 7.85, 7.83, 9.21, 8.81, 7.49, 5.96, 10.20, 6.54, 7.07, 10.25, 4.80, 8.83, 6.87, 8.88, 8.55, 7.74, 10.93, 9.50, 7.08, 7.37, 10.66, 10.76, 7.05, 6.67, 6.51, 6.72, 6.93, 8.01, 9.16, 8.23, 6.42, 6.10, 6.53, 6.25, 4.84, 8.09, 5.74, 7.31, 9.73, 5.76, 6.68, 6.12, 6.22, 7.42, 6.46, 5.58, 10.08, 7.09, 6.95, 6.90, 6.69, 8.44, 3.37, 9.17, 8.00, 9.02, 8.12, 7.01, 6.57, 8.33, 10.03, 9.30, 7.00, 6.97, 6.88, 8.74, 8.42, 8.51, 5.84, 9.35, 6.72, 8.88, 8.82, 7.13, 9.84, 7.64, 9.06, 9.72, 5.96, 4.73, 10.08, 9.22, 7.54, 7.16, 6.76, 9.66, 10.43, 6.46, 7.96, 7.23, 7.83, 7.00, 6.32, 9.89, 7.94, 11.50, 10.61, 8.10, 6.77, 7.68, 6.99, 7.10, 7.43, 8.60, 8.04, 6.94, 6.06, 6.10, 7.30, 6.55, 7.33, 6.67, 7.57, 9.34, 6.62, 8.70



This was from yesterday when the site was down.

1700 previous + 58 keyhole + 142 oka = 1900 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 14, 2013)

Day 13 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)

Keyhole... 26 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 26/26
best time: 3.67
worst time: 9.51

current avg5: 5.85 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 5.39 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 5.99 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 5.98 (σ = 0.56)

session avg: 6.41 (σ = 0.78)
session mean: 6.44



Times:


Spoiler



6.15, 7.23, 6.30, 5.99, 6.16, 8.21, 6.05, 5.64, 6.33, 8.30, 9.51, 7.87, 6.50, 5.77, 6.12, 5.67, 6.37, 8.00, 5.06, 5.81, 6.93, 3.67, 5.31, 6.37, 6.39, 5.87



Oka... 74 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 74/74
best time: 5.01
worst time: 11.22

current avg5: 5.93 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 5.93 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 6.84 (σ = 1.07)
best avg12: 6.59 (σ = 0.63)

session avg: 7.18 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 7.26



Times:


Spoiler



8.31, 5.23, 6.81, 6.57, 8.08, 6.09, 9.16, 6.20, 6.31, 7.04, 6.69, 6.00, 6.10, 6.95, 7.44, 8.58, 8.30, 9.52, 6.69, 5.91, 5.72, 8.49, 8.33, 7.33, 6.38, 7.97, 5.01, 5.93, 7.69, 7.17, 7.99, 5.46, 9.12, 5.92, 11.12, 5.73, 6.10, 7.50, 5.56, 9.53, 11.22, 6.78, 6.76, 8.12, 7.42, 7.97, 5.07, 8.77, 7.70, 8.79, 8.14, 5.96, 6.30, 8.69, 5.50, 8.24, 6.62, 10.96, 7.77, 6.78, 7.48, 7.36, 8.94, 6.92, 6.71, 8.49, 7.25, 5.47, 7.35, 5.62, 5.88, 8.45, 5.41, 6.28



Nothing really great with keyhole. Better oka times though.

1900 previous + 26 keyhole + 74 oka = 2000 total


----------



## TDM (Jun 15, 2013)

Spoiler: Times






Spoiler: Sa 15/6 - Day 1



28.50, 24.91, 24.96, 25.47, 29.28,26.36, 17.93, 23.64, 29.88, 23.16,27.40, 27.93, 24.19+, 22.01,28.59, 27.33, 24.33, 27.31, 24.74,27.89, 22.93, 21.07, 20.66, 27.12,21.38, 24.16, 24.79, 31.94, 25.04,22.95, 28.90, 28.54, 23.48, 23.42,26.50, 32.76, 21.84, 23.13, 26.41,20.25, 32.13, 23.52, 23.29, 23.76,25.41, 27.14, 26.93, 25.50, 18.49,23.14, 23.84, 25.61, 27.64, 27.44,21.49, 20.93, 22.71, 32.82, 32.99,32.36, 24.74, 22.81, 21.05, 29.53,25.68, 29.62, 28.94, 22.63, 23.24,25.73, 20.31, 29.89, 23.94, 25.48,26.60, 24.51, 26.57, 25.30, 24.88,25.75, 25.66, 26.24, 25.09, 18.61,22.30, 26.62, 17.86, 26.11, 24.99,20.27, 24.69, 24.37, 26.71, 22.66,28.41, 23.88, 22.30, 26.96, 24.76,21.78, 25.40, 30.42, 26.04, 19.76,24.88, 24.53, 30.67, 19.71, 23.50,26.84, 26.37, 21.53, 25.47, 23.34,17.87, 19.08, 21.49, 22.68, 25.29,21.34, 19.86, 27.49, 27.94, 22.75,25.67, 26.52, 26.33, 21.06, 19.29,27.64, 23.32, 23.02, 27.91, 27.43,28.21, 21.60, 27.30, 31.19, 30.83,19.29, 23.59, 28.99, 23.69, 24.62,23.86, 20.35, 20.76, 25.24, 30.75,25.51, 25.77, 25.41, 24.43, 27.12,29.92, 25.42+, 23.22, 22.35,21.04, 28.42, 24.67, 23.81, 27.97,25.24, 23.39, 25.42, 30.52, 22.71,31.77, 24.96, 30.21, 24.73, 25.35,22.80, 27.51, 27.74, 23.76, 22.13,24.94, 25.79, 25.98, 22.54, 31.25,23.74, 32.58, 32.17, 17.91, 17.48,22.92, 25.53, 27.71, 26.04, 26.25,29.12, 20.27, 24.41, 23.11, 24.30,23.24, 30.28, 29.52, 28.07, 26.08,26.31, 19.49, 25.57, 30.49, 21.74,23.73, 25.25, 25.78, 30.38, 30.19,31.08, 31.69, 30.96, 23.00, 24.91,25.00, 25.04, 27.92, 29.78, 25.91,24.87, 21.52, 19.88, 29.97, 18.31,20.40+, 27.18, 23.15, 28.28,27.02, 31.55, 19.98, 25.73, 18.99,23.09, 30.19, 29.60, 25.81, 26.02,29.46, 30.13, 23.96, 30.16, 30.70,25.39, 26.44, 26.73





*Best time:* 17.48
*Worst time:* 32.99
*Best Ao5:* 20.60
*Best Ao12:* 22.65
*Best Ao50:* 23.90
*Best Ao100:* 24.61
*Best Ao1000:*

Day 1: PBs in everything - before I'd only had two sub-20 times, but today I've had about 20-30!


----------



## uvafan (Jun 16, 2013)

48 solves on day 3, 171 on day 4, that makes 572 solves total after 4 days!
Times:


Spoiler



28.68, 39.75, 30.77, 28.83, 35.20, 29.57, 27.38, 28.44, 28.69, 20.09, 28.74, 25.85, 29.29, 29.32, 27.10, 26.55, 22.94, 21.89, 24.90, 26.90, 24.95, 31.37, 24.94, 26.10, 30.47, 31.62, 27.04, 30.67, 31.37, 29.67, 33.05, 27.20, 22.18, 24.03+, 23.12, 20.29, 28.08, 34.00, 37.49, 19.69, 29.92, 24.62, 22.57, 31.02, 29.12, 22.04, 27.13, 24.10, 23.12, 33.90, 26.35, 29.09, 22.32, 26.40, 32.65, 21.12, 30.97, 28.64, 23.27, 24.40, 22.72, 23.57, 25.07, 25.40, 32.95, 21.44, 22.14, 20.69, 25.27, 24.02, 23.42, 24.10, 23.52, 26.79, 20.79, 31.07, 26.65, 28.54, 24.62, 26.05, 24.27, 28.15, 28.59, 28.30, 19.64, 25.25, 25.95, 26.05, 26.35, 17.35, 24.52, 23.90, 24.80, 26.85, 27.60, 22.39, 17.90, 26.00, 30.79, 23.37, 25.55, 29.29, 24.40, 28.39, 23.67, 25.25, 27.30, 26.40, 28.98, 25.60, 26.32, 22.92, 27.89, 28.93, 20.54, 24.11, 30.57, 20.84, 23.12, 26.93, 20.29, 29.87, 25.15, 25.45, 24.72, 29.24, 25.40, 26.65, 25.60, 23.02, 23.80, 29.28, 26.88, 22.99, 24.62, 22.92, 23.72, 27.30, 23.32, 23.62, 27.04, 24.65, 24.60, 31.22, 26.30, 25.35, 28.29, 22.97, 25.30, 30.12, 22.77, 31.77, 27.54, 27.83, 25.00, 27.99, 29.99+, 19.84, 39.90, 31.02, 22.87, 30.12, 31.02, 31.17, 23.60, 26.70, 25.55, 27.85, 29.92, 25.20, 25.75, 24.82, 41.24, 30.54, 28.68, 28.93, 27.84, 24.82, 27.05, 25.75, 30.93, 30.73, 26.15, 26.15, 25.65, 18.05, 24.25, 23.47, 27.19, 24.55, 30.92, 22.95, 29.44, 26.85, 26.55, 23.99, 28.84, 18.65, 27.69, 25.25, 23.03, 47.17, 22.32, 29.72, 28.40, 27.61, 28.59, 24.25, 20.45, 30.17, 22.07, 26.84, 20.70, 20.78, 28.39, 27.20, 27.80, 31.82, 26.89, 26.42, 27.84, 27.94, 23.47, 27.98, 28.09, 25.97, 22.92, 29.42, 30.37, 28.99, 25.25, 18.79, 26.67, 26.99, 24.27, 25.65, 25.75, 21.19, 18.38, 23.83, 23.02, 24.55, 22.52, 29.37, 29.27, 24.65, 32.40, 32.80, 22.32, 27.57, 25.58, 29.29, 31.64, 22.16, 25.81, 30.68, 24.10, 25.38, 25.27, 24.93, 26.12, 28.22, 24.31, 25.28, 25.87, 29.24, 31.82, 27.99, 29.64, 22.52, 25.87, 22.11, 22.05, 22.12, 22.62, 25.60, 26.32, 37.27, 28.47, 26.57, 43.67, 20.00, 21.57, 22.09, 26.99, 26.50, 22.00, 23.13, 28.57, 22.19, 24.40, 26.09, 29.90, 22.88, 25.49, 30.35, 22.22, 28.56, 26.50, 24.28, 27.95, 25.66, 29.13, 26.80, 19.41, 18.23, 20.73, 18.59, 28.06, 25.95, 28.08, 22.45, 24.93, 18.55, 24.97, 30.00, 23.42, 22.72, 21.92, 24.40, 26.61, 19.90, 20.91, 27.47, 24.02, 19.65, 22.02, 18.69, 26.04, 20.24, 19.83, 25.23, 25.41, 30.04, 20.68, 24.56, 23.34, 25.21, 24.11, 28.25, 19.72, 31.23, 22.43, 27.82, 23.82, 25.73, 27.48, 25.98, 23.37, 23.72, 26.24, 24.39, 23.45, 28.74, 32.50, 28.94, 27.28, 30.77, 28.99, 30.47, 28.99, 20.34, 27.65, 22.82, 28.48, 22.72, 25.50, 29.84, 32.80, 26.94, 29.27, 31.57, 30.52, 25.55, 29.74, 25.82, 25.35, 21.85, 28.78, 24.25, 29.82, 23.32, 30.67, 27.39, 28.09, 28.94, 31.82, 22.67, 23.90, 22.84, 29.73, 29.57, 24.90, 19.38, 24.80, 28.19, 28.63, 30.47, 39.17, 30.27, 26.10, 24.68, 17.58, 25.29, 19.65, 21.26, 28.20, 27.27, 22.86, 27.24, 21.21, 20.49, 20.93, 24.40, 24.46, 22.80, 23.47, 22.95, 18.05, 24.26, 20.08, 25.45, 24.32, 23.59, 19.07, 23.43, 25.76, 20.87, 22.94, 21.82, 20.05, 22.61, 21.46, 28.59, 29.58, 22.83, 29.65, 37.06, 25.18, 18.99, 19.95, 32.24, 30.11, 25.05, 35.34, 32.50, 20.97, 25.19, 38.96, 23.07, 20.17, 27.42, 23.82, 21.91, 24.47, 26.64, DNF(24.29), 28.11, 23.70, 20.44, 34.50, 18.79, 29.74, 23.37, 27.81, 25.99, 24.95, 21.97, 28.92, 17.76, 23.38, 22.03, 23.37, 19.98, 19.46, 33.99, 26.27, 22.85, 21.08, 24.54, 31.02, 26.46, 28.52, 23.03, 21.48, 24.78, 27.35, 30.40, 22.98, 19.75, 29.92, 22.80, 23.66, 24.48, 21.00, 24.79, 24.57, 24.94, 25.00, 25.02, 24.35, 26.41, 23.48, 21.81, 28.01, 24.42, 22.22, 26.62, 23.62, 18.68, 24.15, 22.11, 23.53, 24.46, DNF(23.89), 22.79, 23.72, 20.41, 59.46, 26.81, 22.77, 22.90, 29.71, 25.57, 31.02, 27.91, 23.41, 24.99, 30.14, 23.93, 24.14, 32.30, 28.82, 23.80, 26.89, 28.28, 23.34, 21.09, 25.77, 25.80, 25.38, 22.76, 25.00, 21.02, 25.53, 26.74, 24.43, 30.83, 33.45, 23.09, 20.67, 29.12, 24.28, 21.13, 25.98, 21.17, 21.82, 30.93, 24.46, 23.63, 21.72, 25.55, 29.60, 28.74, 28.32, 21.40, 26.28, 26.78, 21.80, 21.63, 25.01, 26.99, 24.53, 20.89


Marathon stats as of now (new PBs for days 3 and 4 in bold):
number of times: 572/574
best time: 17.35
best avg5: 19.58 (σ = 1.08)
best avg12: 22.33 (σ = 2.59)
best avg50: 23.87 (σ = 2.70)
*best avg100: 24.45 (σ = 3.30)*
*best avg500: 25.53 (σ = 2.92)*
session avg: 25.70 (σ = 2.98)
Happy about the sub-24.5 avg100


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 16, 2013)

Day 14 + 15 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)

Keyhole... 69 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 69/69
best time: 3.12
worst time: 13.57

current avg5: 6.07 (σ = 0.86)
best avg5: 4.71 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 5.85 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 5.58 (σ = 1.19)

session avg: 6.13 (σ = 1.04)
session mean: 6.25



Times:


Spoiler



5.21, 8.11, 5.43, 6.41, 6.03, 4.64, 7.33, 13.57, 6.04, 6.13, 5.65, 4.15, 6.50, 6.86, 5.42, 6.81, 3.33, 7.65, 4.74, 7.44, 4.88, 6.55, 6.35, 7.17, 6.66, 3.12, 5.84, 6.43, 8.73, 5.88, 5.86, 6.34, 5.54, 10.23, 6.19, 6.20, 5.74, 5.83, 5.49, 5.46, 5.05, 7.52, 10.55, 9.45, 5.88, 7.26, 6.31, 4.46, 5.02, 5.14, 6.25, 6.05, 7.10, 6.39, 4.29, 4.79, 7.70, 7.38, 6.44, 5.03, 4.53, 4.95, 4.65, 7.35, 3.16, 6.92, 6.08, 5.20, 8.51



Oka... 231 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 231/231
best time: 3.11
worst time: 17.71

current avg5: 8.29 (σ = 1.23)
best avg5: 5.73 (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 7.90 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 6.27 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 7.28 (σ = 1.24)
best avg100: 7.22 (σ = 1.21)

session avg: 7.40 (σ = 1.17)
session mean: 7.51



Times:


Spoiler



7.98, 7.07, 7.50, 6.39, 5.96, 9.08, 7.64, 9.47, 6.56, 7.84, 6.84, 7.06, 6.32, 8.42, 6.58, 5.71, 6.71, 4.85, 4.89, 7.36, 10.25, 7.83, 7.16, 9.20, 9.15, 8.87, 5.44, 6.45, 5.19, 7.60, 8.41, 8.24, 9.41, 8.84, 8.64, 17.71, 8.65, 8.36, 8.56, 7.61, 6.11, 7.11, 6.46, 7.75, 7.26, 7.65, 6.13, 9.81, 7.08, 5.73, 9.57, 9.79, 7.62, 7.63, 7.90, 7.90, 6.09, 7.32, 5.48, 6.04, 6.63, 6.08, 6.75, 6.06, 7.35, 7.64, 6.82, 7.67, 8.74, 6.22, 4.86, 7.05, 6.63, 6.92, 9.25, 9.40, 10.91, 5.04, 7.73, 8.76, 7.44, 6.06, 7.82, 7.28, 9.85, 7.99, 9.10, 7.70, 6.89, 7.26, 7.95, 5.43, 6.32, 7.15, 8.47, 11.58, 7.42, 8.83, 6.06, 6.81, 7.40, 6.26, 6.80, 6.73, 7.63, 6.47, 8.11, 9.38, 7.38, 8.82, 8.72, 5.69, 8.83, 6.45, 6.83, 6.20, 6.70, 3.38, 8.74, 5.79, 9.81, 9.17, 8.84, 9.12, 6.88, 6.74, 10.98, 6.56, 8.03, 6.81, 6.61, 13.94, 7.67, 9.05, 6.60, 6.51, 6.35, 5.92, 5.33, 8.85, 7.91, 6.24, 6.15, 5.61, 6.43, 5.99, 5.54, 8.48, 7.16, 5.76, 7.07, 6.88, 7.26, 5.97, 5.74, 9.18, 6.39, 8.02, 6.29, 6.27, 6.91, 3.11, 7.30, 6.91, 6.60, 8.91, 9.25, 5.22, 9.30, 10.73, 8.57, 8.95, 6.56, 6.75, 8.17, 4.74, 6.98, 6.26, 8.88, 5.83, 5.82, 7.85, 9.92, 6.28, 7.79, 8.21, 7.94, 9.39, 9.77, 8.14, 5.52, 7.34, 8.28, 9.44, 9.21, 7.43, 7.62, 6.28, 7.31, 6.77, 5.82, 6.22, 5.50, 7.12, 5.55, 10.72, 5.05, 13.44, 4.96, 6.05, 8.17, 7.37, 6.45, 6.72, 7.51, 5.28, 8.85, 8.70, 6.29, 5.83, 7.61, 9.35, 8.13, 6.86, 7.61, 8.29, 8.22, 17.04, 7.10, 6.23, 9.56



I forgot to post yesterday so I just combined my times from yesterday and today.

2000 previous + 69 keyhole + 231 oka = 2300 total


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

I want to start this, but I don't know what event to do :/


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 16, 2013)

Magic? It won't take long.


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Magic? It won't take long.



I don't have one and it's silly


----------



## TDM (Jun 16, 2013)

I've decided that I can't do this, because it's going to take up too much time. I know I'm giving up early, but if it takes me 15 seconds to scramble, 10 seconds to inspect and then 25 seconds to solve, then it's going to take me ((50/3600)*4219.5)/30=1.95 hours a day to complete this. I don't have this much time. I may try again either in August, when I have more time, or when I can get sub-20 (or faster).


----------



## uvafan (Jun 16, 2013)

163 solves on day 5 + 572 = 735 solves after 5 days!
Times:


Spoiler



28.68, (39.75), 30.77, 28.83, (35.20), 29.57, 27.38, 28.44, 28.69, 20.09, 28.74, 25.85, 29.29, 29.32, 27.10, 26.55, 22.94, 21.89, 24.90, 26.90, 24.95, 31.37, 24.94, 26.10, 30.47, 31.62, 27.04, 30.67, 31.37, 29.67, (33.05), 27.20, 22.18, 24.03+, 23.12, 20.29, 28.08, (34.00), (37.49), (19.69), 29.92, 24.62, 22.57, 31.02, 29.12, 22.04, 27.13, 24.10, 23.12, (33.90), 26.35, 29.09, 22.32, 26.40, (32.65), 21.12, 30.97, 28.64, 23.27, 24.40, 22.72, 23.57, 25.07, 25.40, (32.95), 21.44, 22.14, 20.69, 25.27, 24.02, 23.42, 24.10, 23.52, 26.79, 20.79, 31.07, 26.65, 28.54, 24.62, 26.05, 24.27, 28.15, 28.59, 28.30, (19.64), 25.25, 25.95, 26.05, 26.35, (17.35), 24.52, 23.90, 24.80, 26.85, 27.60, 22.39, (17.90), 26.00, 30.79, 23.37, 25.55, 29.29, 24.40, 28.39, 23.67, 25.25, 27.30, 26.40, 28.98, 25.60, 26.32, 22.92, 27.89, 28.93, 20.54, 24.11, 30.57, 20.84, 23.12, 26.93, 20.29, 29.87, 25.15, 25.45, 24.72, 29.24, 25.40, 26.65, 25.60, 23.02, 23.80, 29.28, 26.88, 22.99, 24.62, 22.92, 23.72, 27.30, 23.32, 23.62, 27.04, 24.65, 24.60, 31.22, 26.30, 25.35, 28.29, 22.97, 25.30, 30.12, 22.77, 31.77, 27.54, 27.83, 25.00, 27.99, 29.99+, (19.84), (39.90), 31.02, 22.87, 30.12, 31.02, 31.17, 23.60, 26.70, 25.55, 27.85, 29.92, 25.20, 25.75, 24.82, (41.24), 30.54, 28.68, 28.93, 27.84, 24.82, 27.05, 25.75, 30.93, 30.73, 26.15, 26.15, 25.65, (18.05), 24.25, 23.47, 27.19, 24.55, 30.92, 22.95, 29.44, 26.85, 26.55, 23.99, 28.84, (18.65), 27.69, 25.25, 23.03, (47.17), 22.32, 29.72, 28.40, 27.61, 28.59, 24.25, 20.45, 30.17, 22.07, 26.84, 20.70, 20.78, 28.39, 27.20, 27.80, 31.82, 26.89, 26.42, 27.84, 27.94, 23.47, 27.98, 28.09, 25.97, 22.92, 29.42, 30.37, 28.99, 25.25, (18.79), 26.67, 26.99, 24.27, 25.65, 25.75, 21.19, (18.38), 23.83, 23.02, 24.55, 22.52, 29.37, 29.27, 24.65, (32.40), (32.80), 22.32, 27.57, 25.58, 29.29, 31.64, 22.16, 25.81, 30.68, 24.10, 25.38, 25.27, 24.93, 26.12, 28.22, 24.31, 25.28, 25.87, 29.24, 31.82, 27.99, 29.64, 22.52, 25.87, 22.11, 22.05, 22.12, 22.62, 25.60, 26.32, (37.27), 28.47, 26.57, (43.67), 20.00, 21.57, 22.09, 26.99, 26.50, 22.00, 23.13, 28.57, 22.19, 24.40, 26.09, 29.90, 22.88, 25.49, 30.35, 22.22, 28.56, 26.50, 24.28, 27.95, 25.66, 29.13, 26.80, (19.41), (18.23), 20.73, (18.59), 28.06, 25.95, 28.08, 22.45, 24.93, (18.55), 24.97, 30.00, 23.42, 22.72, 21.92, 24.40, 26.61, 19.90, 20.91, 27.47, 24.02, (19.65), 22.02, (18.69), 26.04, 20.24, (19.83), 25.23, 25.41, 30.04, 20.68, 24.56, 23.34, 25.21, 24.11, 28.25, (19.72), 31.23, 22.43, 27.82, 23.82, 25.73, 27.48, 25.98, 23.37, 23.72, 26.24, 24.39, 23.45, 28.74, (32.50), 28.94, 27.28, 30.77, 28.99, 30.47, 28.99, 20.34, 27.65, 22.82, 28.48, 22.72, 25.50, 29.84, (32.80), 26.94, 29.27, 31.57, 30.52, 25.55, 29.74, 25.82, 25.35, 21.85, 28.78, 24.25, 29.82, 23.32, 30.67, 27.39, 28.09, 28.94, (31.82), 22.67, 23.90, 22.84, 29.73, 29.57, 24.90, (19.38), 24.80, 28.19, 28.63, 30.47, (39.17), 30.27, 26.10, 24.68, (17.58), 25.29, (19.65), 21.26, 28.20, 27.27, 22.86, 27.24, 21.21, 20.49, 20.93, 24.40, 24.46, 22.80, 23.47, 22.95, (18.05), 24.26, 20.08, 25.45, 24.32, 23.59, (19.07), 23.43, 25.76, 20.87, 22.94, 21.82, 20.05, 22.61, 21.46, 28.59, 29.58, 22.83, 29.65, (37.06), 25.18, (18.99), 19.95, (32.24), 30.11, 25.05, (35.34), (32.50), 20.97, 25.19, (38.96), 23.07, 20.17, 27.42, 23.82, 21.91, 24.47, 26.64, (DNF(24.29)), 28.11, 23.70, 20.44, (34.50), (18.79), 29.74, 23.37, 27.81, 25.99, 24.95, 21.97, 28.92, (17.76), 23.38, 22.03, 23.37, 19.98, (19.46), (33.99), 26.27, 22.85, 21.08, 24.54, 31.02, 26.46, 28.52, 23.03, 21.48, 24.78, 27.35, 30.40, 22.98, (19.75), 29.92, 22.80, 23.66, 24.48, 21.00, 24.79, 24.57, 24.94, 25.00, 25.02, 24.35, 26.41, 23.48, 21.81, 28.01, 24.42, 22.22, 26.62, 23.62, (18.68), 24.15, 22.11, 23.53, 24.46, (DNF(23.89)), 22.79, 23.72, 20.41, (59.46), 26.81, 22.77, 22.90, 29.71, 25.57, 31.02, 27.91, 23.41, 24.99, 30.14, 23.93, 24.14, (32.30), 28.82, 23.80, 26.89, 28.28, 23.34, 21.09, 25.77, 25.80, 25.38, 22.76, 25.00, 21.02, 25.53, 26.74, 24.43, 30.83, (33.45), 23.09, 20.67, 29.12, 24.28, 21.13, 25.98, 21.17, 21.82, 30.93, 24.46, 23.63, 21.72, 25.55, 29.60, 28.74, 28.32, 21.40, 26.28, 26.78, 21.80, 21.63, 25.01, 26.99, 24.53, 20.89, 21.74, 30.59, 28.33, 26.46, 24.66, 21.24, 29.45, 30.68, 28.16, 22.87, 27.95, 25.24, (32.04), 28.81, 26.03, 27.09, 25.58, 29.17, 29.87, 21.04, 23.04, 28.57, 29.61, 26.80, 26.15, 25.76, 24.18, 23.67, 24.62, 23.57, 25.55, 20.82, 23.70, (18.60), 22.57, 27.23, 30.41, 30.14, 23.97, 24.94, 25.41, 20.45, 23.07, (19.28), 26.48, 25.57, 24.12, 23.32, 23.83, 25.25, 23.99, 21.04, 26.58, 23.53, 27.40, 21.94, (19.04), 22.56, 25.09, 27.80, 22.72, 23.52, 29.94, 28.69, 21.68, 24.58, 26.78, 24.04, 21.63, 21.50, 28.83, 21.30, 24.39, 24.76, 22.54, 23.31, (33.38), 23.56, 23.89, 27.17, 24.42, 21.57, 25.83, 19.96, 24.98, (31.97), 28.27, 26.21, 23.15, 26.56, 25.64, 29.37, 22.51, 23.06, 23.67, 25.44, 23.49, (15.93), 20.43, 23.74, (19.66), 25.29, 22.95, 21.79, (18.01), (32.89), 22.69, 21.31, 24.38, 26.12, 24.42, 23.28, 25.80, 21.58, 22.67, 20.25, 27.38, 20.96, 24.12, 25.66, (DNF(25.05)), 23.61, 24.55, 23.15, 24.97, 22.36, 24.91, (18.72), (18.14), 25.27, 28.64, 21.74, 22.18, 29.42, 21.54, 21.57, 24.61, 20.30, 23.49, (19.79), 22.18, 29.02, 23.17, 26.91, 25.09, 21.74, 20.19, 25.65, 22.37, 24.30, 24.21, 23.52, 20.05, 22.23, 25.18, 25.86, 25.78, 22.78, 29.54, 21.26, 23.61, (32.64), 28.72, 28.26


Overall stats(new PBs in bold):
number of times: 735/738
best time: 15.93
best avg5: 19.58 (σ = 1.08)
*best avg12: 21.94 (σ = 2.15)
best avg50: 23.28 (σ = 2.39)
best avg100: 23.88 (σ = 2.38)
best avg500: 24.98 (σ = 2.90)*
session avg: 25.44 (σ = 2.93)
Happy about sub22 avg12, sub24 avg100, and sub25 avg500! I've already improved a lot and it's only been five days!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 17, 2013)

Username said:


> I want to start this, but I don't know what event to do :/



Do the one you care most to get better at. You don't *have* to do it in 30 days. Some people complete this marathon in more than a month but it still counts. Judging from your WCA profile, I say 3x3 or pyraminx is quite doable in a month.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 17, 2013)

Day 16 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)

Keyhole... 21 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 21/21
best time: 3.74
worst time: 7.53

current avg5: 6.12 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 4.69 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 6.05 (σ = 0.87)
best avg12: 5.40 (σ = 0.71)

session avg: 5.81 (σ = 0.78)
session mean: 5.76



Times:


Spoiler



6.65, 5.46, 5.24, 5.47, 6.15, 3.74, 4.70, 5.09, 6.54, 4.29, 4.90, 6.12, 6.84, 6.99, 6.08, 7.53, 5.82, 3.99, 6.92, 6.40, 6.14



Oka... 93 solves
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 93/93
best time: 4.59
worst time: 14.89

current avg5: 8.29 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 6.30 (σ = 1.56)

current avg12: 7.83 (σ = 1.10)
best avg12: 6.71 (σ = 0.73)

session avg: 7.66 (σ = 1.19)
session mean: 7.72



Times:


Spoiler



8.41, 7.33, 9.28, 11.50, 6.63, 7.78, 6.93, 8.31, 8.59, 8.21, 9.87, 4.79, 8.79, 9.07, 8.05, 7.35, 8.24, 7.08, 8.46, 7.12, 7.76, 6.57, 4.59, 9.16, 7.66, 6.64, 4.60, 7.01, 8.53, 8.66, 6.49, 7.15, 8.79, 7.29, 10.22, 5.36, 6.86, 7.87, 7.95, 10.83, 5.85, 10.57, 5.90, 5.79, 8.94, 6.66, 7.32, 8.12, 4.59, 7.57, 9.81, 5.61, 7.23, 14.89, 7.05, 10.82, 7.59, 10.41, 7.21, 8.14, 6.86, 6.19, 7.10, 8.31, 9.50, 7.05, 8.58, 9.57, 7.64, 5.67, 6.11, 8.15, 6.25, 8.70, 6.08, 6.99, 6.65, 5.35, 6.80, 7.46, 6.97, 8.88, 9.66, 7.25, 6.59, 8.14, 6.27, 5.91, 7.95, 8.52, 8.39, 10.12, 6.68



Starting tomorrow I'm going to try a different strategy for my oka solves. No limit on inspection... predict where the last edge will be after orienting the centers.

2300 previous + 21 keyhole + 93 oka = 2414 total


----------



## Username (Jun 17, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Do the one you care most to get better at. You don't *have* to do it in 30 days. Some people complete this marathon in more than a month but it still counts. Judging from your WCA profile, I say 3x3 or pyraminx is quite doable in a month.



Thanks for the advice!

I think I'm gonna choose pyraminx, since I want the NR in it


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 18, 2013)

Whoops, been practising mega, pyra and 4x4x4 over the past few days instead of doing this...

Session 11



Spoiler: times



6.75, 8.52, 9.77, 8.90, 7.71, 8.05, 7.56, 6.47, 8.22, 8.31, 8.80, 7.94, 8.38, DNF(7.61), 8.93, 8.13, 7.19, 8.16, 8.19, 7.94, DNF(7.81), 11.05, 9.83, 7.88, 9.83, 8.69, 7.56, 8.19, 9.36, 7.72, 8.28, 8.56, 9.97, 8.59, 7.34, 8.38, 7.63, 9.31, 5.84, 7.44, 7.18, 8.68, 6.77, 9.72, 8.97, 7.86, 8.47, 9.22, 9.05, 7.55, 7.83, DNF(9.42), 9.12, 7.81, 7.20, 8.77, 8.08, 8.72, 8.01, 8.34, 7.30, 9.02, 7.07, 7.77, 7.01, 7.71, 6.87, 9.59, 4.40, 8.28, 7.39, 5.69, 6.61, 6.76, 6.28, 8.87, 7.18, 7.42, 7.83, 9.61, 9.69, 7.53, 5.74, 7.94, 6.20, 7.66, 8.42, 9.06, 9.82, 9.19, 7.56, 7.99, 7.87, 7.57, 8.92, 7.53, 9.87, 10.04, 7.21, 7.53



AVERAGE OF 100 = 8.18
Best time: 4.40 PB
Best avg5: 6.55 PB
Best avg12: 7.04 PB

Had a crazy session and set a whole bunch of PB's. The sub-4.5 was ridiculous 

Solves so far: 1100 timed + 100 untimed = 1200
Overall average: 8.38


----------



## uvafan (Jun 18, 2013)

100 solves on day 6+ 735 = 835 solves after 6 days
Times:


Spoiler



28.68, (39.75), 30.77, 28.83, (35.20), 29.57, 27.38, 28.44, 28.69, 20.09, 28.74, 25.85, 29.29, 29.32, 27.10, 26.55, 22.94, 21.89, 24.90, 26.90, 24.95, 31.37, 24.94, 26.10, 30.47, 31.62, 27.04, 30.67, 31.37, 29.67, (33.05), 27.20, 22.18, 24.03+, 23.12, 20.29, 28.08, (34.00), (37.49), (19.69), 29.92, 24.62, 22.57, 31.02, 29.12, 22.04, 27.13, 24.10, 23.12, (33.90), 26.35, 29.09, 22.32, 26.40, (32.65), 21.12, 30.97, 28.64, 23.27, 24.40, 22.72, 23.57, 25.07, 25.40, (32.95), 21.44, 22.14, 20.69, 25.27, 24.02, 23.42, 24.10, 23.52, 26.79, 20.79, 31.07, 26.65, 28.54, 24.62, 26.05, 24.27, 28.15, 28.59, 28.30, (19.64), 25.25, 25.95, 26.05, 26.35, (17.35), 24.52, 23.90, 24.80, 26.85, 27.60, 22.39, (17.90), 26.00, 30.79, 23.37, 25.55, 29.29, 24.40, 28.39, 23.67, 25.25, 27.30, 26.40, 28.98, 25.60, 26.32, 22.92, 27.89, 28.93, 20.54, 24.11, 30.57, 20.84, 23.12, 26.93, 20.29, 29.87, 25.15, 25.45, 24.72, 29.24, 25.40, 26.65, 25.60, 23.02, 23.80, 29.28, 26.88, 22.99, 24.62, 22.92, 23.72, 27.30, 23.32, 23.62, 27.04, 24.65, 24.60, 31.22, 26.30, 25.35, 28.29, 22.97, 25.30, 30.12, 22.77, 31.77, 27.54, 27.83, 25.00, 27.99, 29.99+, (19.84), (39.90), 31.02, 22.87, 30.12, 31.02, 31.17, 23.60, 26.70, 25.55, 27.85, 29.92, 25.20, 25.75, 24.82, (41.24), 30.54, 28.68, 28.93, 27.84, 24.82, 27.05, 25.75, 30.93, 30.73, 26.15, 26.15, 25.65, (18.05), 24.25, 23.47, 27.19, 24.55, 30.92, 22.95, 29.44, 26.85, 26.55, 23.99, 28.84, (18.65), 27.69, 25.25, 23.03, (47.17), 22.32, 29.72, 28.40, 27.61, 28.59, 24.25, 20.45, 30.17, 22.07, 26.84, 20.70, 20.78, 28.39, 27.20, 27.80, 31.82, 26.89, 26.42, 27.84, 27.94, 23.47, 27.98, 28.09, 25.97, 22.92, 29.42, 30.37, 28.99, 25.25, (18.79), 26.67, 26.99, 24.27, 25.65, 25.75, 21.19, (18.38), 23.83, 23.02, 24.55, 22.52, 29.37, 29.27, 24.65, (32.40), (32.80), 22.32, 27.57, 25.58, 29.29, 31.64, 22.16, 25.81, 30.68, 24.10, 25.38, 25.27, 24.93, 26.12, 28.22, 24.31, 25.28, 25.87, 29.24, 31.82, 27.99, 29.64, 22.52, 25.87, 22.11, 22.05, 22.12, 22.62, 25.60, 26.32, (37.27), 28.47, 26.57, (43.67), 20.00, 21.57, 22.09, 26.99, 26.50, 22.00, 23.13, 28.57, 22.19, 24.40, 26.09, 29.90, 22.88, 25.49, 30.35, 22.22, 28.56, 26.50, 24.28, 27.95, 25.66, 29.13, 26.80, (19.41), (18.23), 20.73, (18.59), 28.06, 25.95, 28.08, 22.45, 24.93, (18.55), 24.97, 30.00, 23.42, 22.72, 21.92, 24.40, 26.61, 19.90, 20.91, 27.47, 24.02, (19.65), 22.02, (18.69), 26.04, 20.24, (19.83), 25.23, 25.41, 30.04, 20.68, 24.56, 23.34, 25.21, 24.11, 28.25, (19.72), 31.23, 22.43, 27.82, 23.82, 25.73, 27.48, 25.98, 23.37, 23.72, 26.24, 24.39, 23.45, 28.74, (32.50), 28.94, 27.28, 30.77, 28.99, 30.47, 28.99, 20.34, 27.65, 22.82, 28.48, 22.72, 25.50, 29.84, (32.80), 26.94, 29.27, 31.57, 30.52, 25.55, 29.74, 25.82, 25.35, 21.85, 28.78, 24.25, 29.82, 23.32, 30.67, 27.39, 28.09, 28.94, (31.82), 22.67, 23.90, 22.84, 29.73, 29.57, 24.90, (19.38), 24.80, 28.19, 28.63, 30.47, (39.17), 30.27, 26.10, 24.68, (17.58), 25.29, (19.65), 21.26, 28.20, 27.27, 22.86, 27.24, 21.21, 20.49, 20.93, 24.40, 24.46, 22.80, 23.47, 22.95, (18.05), 24.26, 20.08, 25.45, 24.32, 23.59, (19.07), 23.43, 25.76, 20.87, 22.94, 21.82, 20.05, 22.61, 21.46, 28.59, 29.58, 22.83, 29.65, (37.06), 25.18, (18.99), 19.95, (32.24), 30.11, 25.05, (35.34), (32.50), 20.97, 25.19, (38.96), 23.07, 20.17, 27.42, 23.82, 21.91, 24.47, 26.64, (DNF(24.29)), 28.11, 23.70, 20.44, (34.50), (18.79), 29.74, 23.37, 27.81, 25.99, 24.95, 21.97, 28.92, (17.76), 23.38, 22.03, 23.37, 19.98, (19.46), (33.99), 26.27, 22.85, 21.08, 24.54, 31.02, 26.46, 28.52, 23.03, 21.48, 24.78, 27.35, 30.40, 22.98, (19.75), 29.92, 22.80, 23.66, 24.48, 21.00, 24.79, 24.57, 24.94, 25.00, 25.02, 24.35, 26.41, 23.48, 21.81, 28.01, 24.42, 22.22, 26.62, 23.62, (18.68), 24.15, 22.11, 23.53, 24.46, (DNF(23.89)), 22.79, 23.72, 20.41, (59.46), 26.81, 22.77, 22.90, 29.71, 25.57, 31.02, 27.91, 23.41, 24.99, 30.14, 23.93, 24.14, (32.30), 28.82, 23.80, 26.89, 28.28, 23.34, 21.09, 25.77, 25.80, 25.38, 22.76, 25.00, 21.02, 25.53, 26.74, 24.43, 30.83, (33.45), 23.09, 20.67, 29.12, 24.28, 21.13, 25.98, 21.17, 21.82, 30.93, 24.46, 23.63, 21.72, 25.55, 29.60, 28.74, 28.32, 21.40, 26.28, 26.78, 21.80, 21.63, 25.01, 26.99, 24.53, 20.89, 21.74, 30.59, 28.33, 26.46, 24.66, 21.24, 29.45, 30.68, 28.16, 22.87, 27.95, 25.24, (32.04), 28.81, 26.03, 27.09, 25.58, 29.17, 29.87, 21.04, 23.04, 28.57, 29.61, 26.80, 26.15, 25.76, 24.18, 23.67, 24.62, 23.57, 25.55, 20.82, 23.70, (18.60), 22.57, 27.23, 30.41, 30.14, 23.97, 24.94, 25.41, 20.45, 23.07, (19.28), 26.48, 25.57, 24.12, 23.32, 23.83, 25.25, 23.99, 21.04, 26.58, 23.53, 27.40, 21.94, (19.04), 22.56, 25.09, 27.80, 22.72, 23.52, 29.94, 28.69, 21.68, 24.58, 26.78, 24.04, 21.63, 21.50, 28.83, 21.30, 24.39, 24.76, 22.54, 23.31, (33.38), 23.56, 23.89, 27.17, 24.42, 21.57, 25.83, 19.96, 24.98, (31.97), 28.27, 26.21, 23.15, 26.56, 25.64, 29.37, 22.51, 23.06, 23.67, 25.44, 23.49, (15.93), 20.43, 23.74, (19.66), 25.29, 22.95, 21.79, (18.01), (32.89), 22.69, 21.31, 24.38, 26.12, 24.42, 23.28, 25.80, 21.58, 22.67, 20.25, 27.38, 20.96, 24.12, 25.66, (DNF(25.05)), 23.61, 24.55, 23.15, 24.97, 22.36, 24.91, (18.72), (18.14), 25.27, 28.64, 21.74, 22.18, 29.42, 21.54, 21.57, 24.61, 20.30, 23.49, (19.79), 22.18, 29.02, 23.17, 26.91, 25.09, 21.74, 20.19, 25.65, 22.37, 24.30, 24.21, 23.52, 20.05, 22.23, 25.18, 25.86, 25.78, 22.78, 29.54, 21.26, 23.61, (32.64), 28.72, 28.26, 26.10, 19.31, DNF(57.32), 21.65, 22.10, 25.91, 23.10, 21.38, 32.43, 27.92, 30.87, 24.77, 24.98, 25.75, 24.22, 24.62, 27.87, 24.09, 23.81, 26.38, 21.35, 36.25, 29.94, 25.94, 27.83, 21.32, 26.79, 21.03, 19.93, 25.71, 23.99, 22.94, 18.64, 18.17, 24.08, 21.26, 24.36, 27.94, 26.82, 26.05, 21.35, 22.55, 21.35, 27.17, 25.88, 26.42, 17.71, 22.14, 26.88, 20.38, 22.42, 30.31, 28.61, 27.69, 20.38, 25.75, 25.44, 23.09, 24.49, 18.86, 25.02, 20.67, 25.46, 25.33, 26.53, 29.83, 25.11, 42.02, 25.77, 26.16, 37.86, 21.94, 27.87, 26.19, 26.70, 30.90, 27.62, 26.48, 28.92, 19.47, 28.47, 27.49, 28.16, 22.51, 27.63, 30.77, 29.13, 31.43, 25.72, 31.18, 25.69, 25.50, 24.00, 27.88, 27.92, 25.54, 29.37, 22.21, 23.31, 33.98


Overall stats(new PBs in bold):
number of times: 835/838
best time: 15.93
best avg5: 19.58 (σ = 1.08)
best avg12: 21.94 (σ = 2.15)
best avg50: 23.28 (σ = 2.39)
best avg100: 23.88 (σ = 2.38)
*best avg500: 24.83 (σ = 2.90)*
session avg: 25.45 (σ = 2.94)
Bleh. Only did 100 today because I was very unhappy with my times, my session average actually went up when I added the new times. :/


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 18, 2013)

Day 17 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)

Keyhole... 24 solves


Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 24/24
best time: 3.67
worst time: 9.02

current avg5: 6.32 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 5.64 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 6.20 (σ = 0.49)
best avg12: 6.02 (σ = 0.63)

session avg: 6.17 (σ = 0.62)
session mean: 6.20





Spoiler: Times



4.88, 5.85, 7.29, 6.27, 5.53, 7.15, 5.58, 7.06, 5.85, 5.54, 7.83, 3.67, 6.60, 5.42, 6.18, 5.33, 6.87, 5.72, 6.65, 6.10, 6.62, 5.62, 9.02, 6.23



Oka... 79 solves


Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 79/79
best time: 4.86
worst time: 17.71

current avg5: 7.18 (σ = 1.05)
best avg5: 6.12 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 7.25 (σ = 1.09)
best avg12: 6.76 (σ = 0.58)

session avg: 7.94 (σ = 1.70)
session mean: 8.16





Spoiler: Times



13.42, 8.46, 7.59, 10.63, 7.88, 7.99, 5.64, 6.48, 8.34, 9.98, 10.83, 5.67, 5.52, 5.76, 9.15, 7.60, 5.50, 7.50, 8.48, 8.23, 9.50, 6.26, 6.50, 10.81, 6.62, 7.65, 16.15, 10.83, 10.42, 11.17, 8.35, 8.53, 7.99, 11.26, 6.57, 9.75, 17.71, 5.73, 5.93, 6.71, 5.22, 11.29, 10.09, 5.54, 10.24, 12.32, 8.74, 7.01, 7.01, 10.04, 6.66, 9.12, 9.29, 10.48, 6.78, 6.29, 6.19, 7.19, 7.59, 6.98, 5.79, 6.91, 7.29, 6.76, 7.88, 5.31, 6.89, 6.01, 8.19, 8.35, 5.99, 6.40, 11.11, 7.16, 8.26, 4.86, 7.10, 8.85, 6.17



Ok, tried a few times predicting the last edge. Failed miserably. Instead tried to track the last piece. Maybe it worked better. Not sure. I'm also going to stop separating my keyhole and oka times because it was getting annoying switching from session to session. It'll be easier to post too.

2414 previous + 24 keyhole + 79 oka = 2517 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 19, 2013)

Day 18 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 83/83
best time: 4.08
worst time: 11.69

current avg5: 8.33 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 5.42 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 7.61 (σ = 1.02)
best avg12: 6.30 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 7.46 (σ = 1.24)
session mean: 7.47





Spoiler: Times



8.66, 10.22, 9.64, 6.63, 5.30, 8.23, 6.17, 6.45, 5.69, 7.80, 7.06, 4.30, 6.03, 8.92, 9.25, 6.97, 10.24, 8.83, 6.53, 7.67, 6.89, 4.81, 4.20, 6.59, 5.48, 5.98, 8.91, 5.70, 6.08, 11.69, 7.30, 6.23, 5.94, 9.09, 7.81, 9.06, 5.44, 4.08, 8.16, 9.89, 7.13, 8.64, 6.51, 8.87, 8.77, 6.47, 9.70, 6.44, 8.57, 7.44, 8.17, 9.91, 9.47, 6.04, 7.61, 9.64, 7.48, 6.35, 9.54, 7.62, 5.53, 6.95, 7.18, 6.21, 7.13, 7.51, 6.79, 6.79, 7.22, 8.10, 8.00, 5.41, 7.07, 7.10, 6.17, 10.53, 8.20, 7.41, 9.03, 7.85, 6.07, 8.73, 8.42



2517 previous + 83 today = 2600 total


----------



## YddEd (Jun 19, 2013)

Can we start in the middle of a month?


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 19, 2013)

Sure


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 21, 2013)

Day 19 + 20 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)



Spoiler: Stats



umber of times: 400/400
best time: 2.53
worst time: 17.89

current avg5: 6.98 (σ = 0.12)
best avg5: 5.00 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 6.59 (σ = 0.49)
best avg12: 5.86 (σ = 0.69)

current avg100: 6.95 (σ = 0.97)
best avg100: 6.57 (σ = 0.91)

session avg: 6.90 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 6.96





Spoiler: Times



5.16, 5.98, 4.33, 7.33, 9.07, 5.33, 5.80, 5.58, 5.56, 8.95, 8.52, 9.91, 5.98, 8.33, 8.21, 5.65, 6.82, 6.85, 7.24, 6.40, 5.33, 6.29, 7.66, 7.72, 6.77, 6.62, 6.50, 8.62, 5.45, 6.31, 6.81, 5.53, 11.25, 6.60, 7.40, 6.24, 8.35, 5.66, 6.87, 6.34, 7.91, 6.22, 7.28, 7.87, 6.35, 9.01, 6.26, 6.73, 5.39, 5.76, 5.88, 7.85, 6.54, 6.37, 17.89, 6.43, 9.87, 8.32, 6.92, 7.38, 7.56, 10.28, 6.51, 8.53, 7.70, 8.20, 5.74, 7.83, 11.74, 7.84, 8.24, 8.49, 5.78, 5.66, 7.11, 4.86, 7.32, 7.29, 8.20, 7.40, 6.47, 9.18, 8.40, 7.73, 6.04, 4.59, 12.65, 6.32, 4.69, 4.73, 7.57, 8.64, 9.41, 8.31, 5.60, 5.58, 6.95, 7.18, 6.81, 8.35, 8.01, 6.24, 6.63, 7.01, 7.27, 4.79, 6.83, 8.04, 5.70, 5.90, 5.54, 5.71, 8.31, 5.53, 7.45, 5.51, 7.89, 5.73, 7.50, 5.51, 9.79, 6.00, 5.97, 6.15, 6.17, 5.86, 6.30, 5.82, 7.69, 8.68, 7.61, 6.49, 4.31, 6.48, 8.16, 4.07, 7.83, 7.59, 7.21, 6.94, 10.08, 6.02, 7.41, 6.90, 4.53, 5.39, 5.07, 4.50, 8.23, 7.21, 8.00, 8.84, 8.51, 7.62, 7.48, 6.39, 8.16, 5.58, 6.35, 6.12, 7.09, 7.94, 10.73, 8.75, 7.27, 6.75, 6.44, 8.00, 8.22, 8.08, 9.58, 6.06, 5.05, 7.11, 5.79, 5.07, 8.15, 4.18, 6.79, 6.07, 5.49, 5.94, 5.25, 7.15, 6.86, 6.17, 6.27, 7.63, 7.45, 5.01, 5.19, 7.49, 6.38, 7.52, 6.70, 5.68, 7.25, 10.07, 6.83, 8.19, 6.29, 6.60, 6.09, 2.53, 8.20, 7.19, 5.09, 7.40, 6.87, 5.45, 6.81, 6.83, 7.64, 6.40, 8.16, 10.68, 6.19, 6.71, 6.84, 8.51, 6.27, 5.63, 7.97, 5.34, 6.01, 5.50, 7.76, 6.19, 5.88, 6.92, 7.79, 6.39, 6.42, 6.90, 5.79, 5.69, 8.29, 6.41, 6.40, 7.16, 6.05, 8.39, 4.55, 6.90, 7.63, 5.93, 9.40, 8.12, 5.38, 6.84, 6.30, 5.04, 5.70, 7.60, 4.79, 5.12, 6.37, 7.48, 5.85, 6.57, 5.80, 7.13, 7.00, 5.36, 10.05, 8.24, 6.98, 6.30, 6.98, 6.29, 4.68, 8.60, 6.03, 6.61, 9.43, 7.49, 6.09, 6.98, 9.76, 6.44, 6.96, 7.14, 6.57, 7.01, 6.38, 5.77, 8.31, 6.40, 7.18, 6.30, 8.45, 6.62, 7.36, 5.13, 5.16, 7.92, 6.89, 8.47, 9.53, 7.42, 7.82, 4.26, 4.90, 7.39, 7.16, 6.14, 6.81, 6.40, 7.89, 7.73, 6.28, 6.82, 7.57, 4.69, 7.85, 7.22, 9.14, 4.18, 5.53, 6.47, 6.34, 6.50, 11.48, 7.13, 7.89, 6.01, 8.25, 7.84, 6.91, 6.11, 6.50, 7.00, 8.04, 5.67, 6.69, 9.37, 8.27, 8.37, 7.01, 8.26, 5.63, 7.79, 6.86, 7.09, 6.08, 5.38, 5.51, 9.21, 6.89, 6.32, 6.07, 6.68, 7.12, 9.11, 6.81, 8.49, 8.22, 6.34, 5.51, 6.61, 4.34, 6.92, 8.23, 9.39, 8.34, 6.46, 9.98, 4.95, 8.21, 8.08, 6.45, 7.86, 6.69, 6.84, 8.34, 8.01, 7.03, 9.61, 7.26, 5.41, 6.97, 5.30, 6.25, 6.65, 4.90, 6.49, 6.67, 6.77, 6.93, 5.94, 5.99, 6.15, 8.18, 6.27, 6.41, 7.11, 5.60, 6.89, 7.24, 6.93



Only did 20 solves yesterday but 380 today. I'm pretty happy. Got a sub-6 Ao12 even with most of them being oka solves. And my best time of the day 2.53 was an oka solve too.

2600 previous + 20 yesterday + 380 today = 3000 total


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm going to start this tomorrow! Wish me luck!


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 22, 2013)

Day 1:


Spoiler



21.65, 23.43, 25.09, 23.54, 24.35, 29.75, 26.19, 25.01, 23.31, 21.95, 20.29, 25.26, 20.74, 23.54, 26.72, 14.03, 21.62, 25.63, 20.83, 21.09, 21.25, 22.13, 32.56, 23.09, 24.34, 24.56, 21.36, 22.13, 24.47, 21.12, 21.57, 22.11, 22.16, 26.43, 19.41, 19.70, 19.78, 24.47, 16.85, 27.31, 22.99, 26.11, 27.31, 20.16, 16.71, 20.91, 21.04, 23.14, 22.75, 19.83, 23.01, 18.65, 24.46, 23.21, 20.69, 20.11, 25.00, 24.32, 25.17, 23.79, 28.42, 23.92, 22.23, 17.02, 22.24, 23.92, 19.14, 23.99, 24.96, 17.95, 19.81, 22.69, 21.14, 21.06, 18.00, 22.64, 23.70, 22.62, 22.56, 16.90, 17.95, 22.15, 24.16, 24.80, 26.51, 19.42, 24.55, 18.96, 21.54, 20.99



*PB*
*1: 14.03
5: 19.63
12: 20.64
50: 21.98*
Average: 22.49

Total so far: 90 solves
I was pretty busy today; I will make it up tomorrow. I would do more solves, but I just got a new game, so that will take up my night. All PBs


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm going to try and do 300 solves per day until say a week before the world competition in Las Vegas. I want to start getting sub 30 ao12s when my hands are hot. 

First eight days: 2266 solves, means: 40.90, Best: 21.54, Ao12: 34.52, Ao100: 38.81

Wrists started hurting so I cut back substantially. Taking it easy, I got a new best Ao12 that is close to my PB ao12.

Mean Progress by day:
39.97, 40.30, (39.75), 42.61, [42.34], 41.07, 40.60, 40.37

Ao12 progress by day:
35.17, 35.10, 35.22, 32.80, [36.40], 36.31, 34.93, (34.52)





Spoiler



1230 solves so far:

6/18 #4517-4818
302 solves Mean: 39.97, Best: 22.68, ao12: 35.17, ao100: 39.35

6/19 #4819-5146
328 solves Mean: 40.30, Best: 24.35, ao12: 35.10, ao100: 38.93

6/20 #5147-5446
300 solves Mean: 39.75, Best: 21.54, ao12: 32.22, ao100: 38.99

6/21 #5447-5746
300 solves Mean: 42.61, Best: 25.78, ao12: 32.80, ao100: 41.12

6/22 #5747-6046
300 solves Mean: 42.34, Best: 26.12, a012: 36.40, a0100: 41.09

On day 5, my fingers are beginning to bleed slightly. I've learned to cube while ignoring the pain, at least most of the time. Thankfully, I'm not seeing joint or muscle pain. I'm hoping to see the finger tips toughen up over the next few days.

I'm finished with day 5 at 1PM. This is good. I'll get a decent night's sleep. Maybe the hallucinations I've been seeing during the last 50 or 75 solves these last few days will decrease.

I'm starting to see things in the cube I hadn't realized were there. It seems like my brain is starting to track cubies during F2L. Maybe at the end of this I'll have to start learning better OLL and PLL.

6/23 #6047-6346
300 solves Mean: 41.07, Best: 25.18, ao12: 36.31, ao100: 40.22

On day 6, I bought some "liquid bandage" so my right middle finger is no longer bleeding on my cube. Times are starting to improve a little. I can see progress, definitely better look ahead and cross. Times lousy because of fatigue. Still no serious muscle or joint pain. 

6/24 #6347-6646
300 solves Mean: 40.60, Best: 25.05, ao12: 34.93, ao100: 39.64

On day 7, I applied liquid bandage to my fingers in the morning and didn't need it the rest of the day. I think my fingers are getting used to this. Cross continues to improve. And I started thinking about F2L at night which I think is a good sign.

6/25 #6647-6782
136 solves Mean: 40.37, Best: 25.37, ao12: 38.46 a0100: 39.31

Wrists started hurting so I cut back substantially.

6/26 #6783-


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 23, 2013)

Day 21 + 22 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 167/167
best time: 2.99
worst time: 11.20

current avg5: 7.54 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 4.71 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 7.02 (σ = 1.20)
best avg12: 5.66 (σ = 1.06)

current avg100: 6.64 (σ = 1.12)
best avg100: 6.59 (σ = 1.10)

session avg: 6.71 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 6.72





Spoiler: Times



5.58, 5.89, 5.39, 5.94, 5.94, 4.67, 7.32, 9.75, 5.96, 7.36, 6.33, 7.22, 5.79, 9.18, 9.17, 8.61, 8.78, 6.86, 8.28, 8.32, 4.55, 7.18, 9.10, 8.45, 5.75, 6.71, 6.68, 7.05, 6.10, 6.11, 5.50, 6.05, 6.08, 5.33, 7.53, 8.92, 5.29, 8.06, 8.08, 8.47, 5.72, 7.18, 3.86, 6.78, 4.64, 8.02, 6.65, 5.30, 5.95, 5.56, 7.24, 7.15, 5.96, 6.48, 4.81, 8.55, 6.75, 7.91, 7.61, 7.15, 6.74, 5.40, 6.69, 8.09, 8.31, 6.48, 6.53, 6.22, 8.19, 5.43, 5.75, 9.58, 9.05, 3.65, 8.98, 7.74, 7.84, 7.43, 8.28, 7.01, 7.10, 8.55, 6.13, 8.68, 8.12, 7.94, 8.08, 5.97, 7.90, 5.46, 6.73, 6.28, 7.55, 8.34, 6.37, 7.39, 4.81, 5.65, 5.69, 6.51, 8.38, 5.26, 6.84, 7.21, 5.40, 6.92, 8.17, 8.17, 9.34, 6.31, 6.86, 6.25, 6.89, 2.99, 6.41, 8.00, 4.88, 9.28, 5.38, 5.69, 7.11, 6.51, 5.39, 5.73, 6.51, 5.64, 5.37, 6.81, 4.94, 7.59, 6.59, 6.43, 5.50, 4.67, 4.12, 6.29, 6.04, 6.02, 6.77, 6.56, 6.21, 6.74, 4.95, 6.81, 6.79, 5.66, 9.52+, 5.87, 6.24, 6.82, 6.04, 5.12, 4.79, 5.00, 3.60, 4.35, 8.58, 7.34, 6.29, 6.44, 4.40, 8.08, 7.45, 8.08, 7.08, 11.20, 6.45



Quite close to beating my PBs. Pretty happy about that. My oka times are still not on par with my keyhole times, but it's getting closer and sometimes I find some pretty good oka solves too. I think I need to work a bit harder to finish all the solves before the end of 30 days which is my goal.

3000 previous + 167 last two days = 3167 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 23 + 24 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 333/333
best time: 3.42
worst time: 25.90

current avg5: 7.77 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 4.98 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 7.14 (σ = 1.10)
best avg12: 5.48 (σ = 0.77)

current avg100: 6.81 (σ = 1.09)
best avg100: 6.47 (σ = 1.09)

session avg: 6.74 (σ = 1.11)
session mean: 6.86





Spoiler: Times



9.23, 10.03, 4.52, 7.20, 6.30, 7.08, 5.78, 8.97, 7.40, 4.79, 4.30, 8.50, 8.41, 5.50, 11.17, 9.85, 10.16, 9.89, 7.02, 6.50, 7.31, 5.38, 6.42, 7.52, 4.81, 4.37, 5.66, 5.75, 6.83, 6.24, 6.85, 4.87, 7.58, 5.21, 6.40, 4.55, 8.04, 7.30, 6.89, 5.36, 7.07, 4.72, 6.69, 5.50, 5.22, 6.38, 12.05, 7.41, 11.48, 8.43, 8.51, 5.97, 4.82, 6.59, 3.42, 6.18, 6.00, 7.77, 5.53, 6.17, 5.26, 5.47, 5.54, 7.03, 4.30, 5.87, 7.17, 4.68, 4.96, 4.02, 9.34, 6.78, 6.25, 6.01, 4.90, 8.33, 7.02, 5.49, 6.27, 5.98, 6.61, 6.55, 8.81, 3.71, 9.82, 5.33, 7.35, 7.44, 5.39, 9.63, 7.29, 10.33, 5.65, 5.24, 6.96, 4.12, 7.11, 7.07, 7.44, 5.27, 8.55, 8.35, 6.76, 6.58, 6.41, 7.40, 6.96, 7.97, 7.29, 5.79, 5.49, 6.30, 6.78, 5.07, 7.67, 7.03, 6.47, 7.32, 8.16, 9.26, 8.92, 7.94, 6.74, 6.38, 7.83, 7.59, 6.65, 6.58, 6.62, 7.71, 4.33, 7.21, 8.23, 6.56, 16.92, 6.49, 6.66, 9.20, 5.92, 7.67, 6.69, 7.80, 7.62, 6.71, 7.43, 5.62, 5.45, 5.05, 4.85, 6.25, 5.04, 7.97, 6.38, 7.32, 7.93, 7.16, 7.67, 5.71, 7.25, 6.49, 4.86, 4.80, 5.27, 4.88, 5.20, 7.59, 6.66, 3.69, 6.32, 6.26, 8.40, 6.43, 7.55, 7.82, 6.29, 4.70, 5.85, 8.79, 6.14, 6.17, 5.83, 9.21, 8.42, 8.07, 4.41, 6.89, 5.66, 6.57, 5.53, 6.60, 7.51, 7.86, 6.91, 4.94, 6.12, 5.85, 6.38, 7.64, 9.09, 4.96, 6.97, 7.43, 8.28, 8.22, 8.19, 7.37, 8.98, 6.42, 4.90, 5.90, 6.60, 10.14, 6.48, 7.04, 5.72, 7.52, 7.09, 6.68, 6.80, 6.62, 6.67, 6.79, 6.61, 6.42, 6.49, 6.47, 7.22, 6.10, 7.55, 5.18, 7.31, 6.12, 5.14, 6.69, 6.43, 4.81, 5.77, 5.72, 4.55, 6.04, 4.60, 6.33, 6.72, 7.59, 7.07, 5.95, 6.65, 6.81, 8.05, 7.14, 9.97, 6.13, 5.62, 5.43, 8.78, 8.38, 5.39, 5.42, 7.54, 6.01, 5.41, 5.60, 8.75, 5.45, 8.76, 6.29, 8.28, 6.40, 6.48, 5.13, 8.09, 8.88, 5.64, 9.48, 7.99, 6.06, 8.63, 4.89, 4.95, 7.89, 8.10, 6.86, 8.54, 7.28, 9.38, 7.44, 6.13, 6.72, 6.28, 6.22, 9.84, 7.78, 25.90, 7.05, 5.65, 7.27, 6.84, 6.28, 7.76, 5.80, 4.79, 5.71, 7.51, 7.45, 7.00, 8.69, 6.32, 7.06, 7.48, 5.95, 6.18, 5.82, 6.72, 6.42, 5.56, 5.88, 7.25, 5.21, 6.75, 7.81, 6.55, 6.48, 7.33, 6.05, 6.15, 4.86, 7.07, 9.72, 8.66, 9.15, 7.02, 7.62, 5.86



Again pretty close to beating my PBs. I actually didn't do any solves yesterday so these are all from today. Need to do about 120 solves a day to finish on Day 30.

3167 previous + 333 today = 3500 total


----------



## YddEd (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 1... (Pyraminx)


Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 23/23
best time: 17.09
worst time: 1:00.64

current avg5: 44.10 (σ = 7.10)
best avg5: 23.57 (σ = 1.68)

current avg12: 39.56 (σ = 11.00)
best avg12: 28.80 (σ = 4.95)

session avg: 36.90 (σ = 8.99)
session mean: 37.20





Spoiler: Times



40.61, 45.34, 24.09, 54.03, 31.61, 32.26, 28.35, 31.55, 32.19, 25.06, 37.23, 21.74, 23.90, 17.09, 55.11, 43.81, 33.04, 47.32, 52.08, 38.43, 41.70, 38.51, 1:00.64


PB single: 17.09
First day of pyraminx solving 
23 solves today (Couldn't get many done)


----------



## BoLiK (Jun 25, 2013)

Cube Marathon 4219.5

Totally progress: 133/4220

Day 1 
Day progress: 133/133
Times on timer: 100
Times without timer: 33
Best: 12.22
Best 5: 14.62
Best 12: 15.26
Avg100 #1: 15.91
Could get better times today, but evening solves were terrible. So, I'm in the race. To the end of marathon I want sub-14 avg100 . Hope I will do it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 26, 2013)

Day 25 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 201/201
best time: 3.48
worst time: 18.57

current avg5: 6.01 (σ = 0.66)
best avg5: 5.07 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 6.34 (σ = 0.99)
best avg12: 5.53 (σ = 0.91)

current avg100: 6.79 (σ = 1.25)
best avg100: 6.60 (σ = 1.29)

session avg: 6.76 (σ = 1.09)
session mean: 6.90





Spoiler: Times



7.21, 5.88, 6.56, 10.64, 6.77, 9.66+, 5.25, 7.61, 7.45, 6.57, 7.09, 6.44, 3.60, 6.66, 7.81, 6.30, 7.39, 6.09, 7.89, 7.51, 4.67, 5.74, 6.32, 6.64, 8.10, 7.43, 6.81, 5.45, 7.21, 6.45, 7.52, 6.45, 7.22, 6.38, 9.02, 7.04, 6.79, 9.01, 7.09, 6.98, 6.89, 8.11, 6.82, 6.25, 6.35, 4.90, 5.45, 7.95, 7.16, 7.29, 6.60, 5.35, 7.05, 8.05, 6.01, 5.79, 7.02, 6.10, 6.28, 8.44, 7.93, 7.29, 7.15, 5.76, 9.92, 6.55, 6.49, 7.64, 6.40, 6.25, 11.19, 7.97, 10.59, 6.78, 6.93, 7.32, 4.73, 6.42, 4.65, 6.65, 4.57, 7.28, 5.26, 6.04, 8.27, 4.48, 9.32, 4.17, 8.12, 7.79, 7.57, 4.45, 6.34, 4.55, 6.82, 6.51, 4.89, 6.94, 6.51, 5.20, 4.81, 3.48, 5.20, 5.21, 7.37, 8.31, 6.98, 6.75, 8.23, 6.49, 6.54, 5.62, 5.12, 5.28, 6.14, 3.63, 6.30, 7.36, 6.34, 9.51+, 5.65, 4.46, 6.83, 7.01, 5.35, 7.90, 7.89, 6.05, 6.48, 18.57, 5.58, 7.10, 10.98, 5.76, 6.69, 6.13, 6.36, 10.16, 6.46, 12.22, 4.79, 13.25, 6.08, 7.23, 6.15, 13.91, 6.69, 9.49, 9.34, 6.92, 7.79, 5.83, 4.44, 6.28, 6.43, 4.96, 6.17, 6.73, 5.88, 8.76, 7.22, 7.49, 5.95, 5.84, 10.29, 6.76, 6.26, 5.96, 6.38, 6.33, 8.66, 6.27, 6.31, 5.75, 9.02, 7.60, 8.18, 7.09, 4.11, 7.29, 7.31, 6.64, 5.42, 8.08, 8.66, 7.12, 6.49, 4.38, 8.95, 5.17, 5.52, 6.63, 6.46, 5.55, 8.67, 8.25, 5.62, 7.63, 5.35, 6.77, 5.63



3500 previous + 201 today = 3701 total


----------



## YddEd (Jun 26, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Day 1... (Pyraminx)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stats
> ...



Er.. I gave my pyraminx to Threadlight as a gift so.. I'll start again with 3x3


----------



## BoLiK (Jun 26, 2013)

Day 2
Total progress - 233/4220
Day progress: 100/100
Times on timer: 55/55
Times without timer: 45/45
Best: 10.39 PB ( -1.31s)
Best 5: 14.27
Best 12: 14.42 PB (-0.13s)
Best 100: 15.33 PB (-0.22s)
Nice Day) Got first sub-11 solves.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 27, 2013)

Day 26 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 199/199
best time: 3.14
worst time: 12.50

current avg5: 8.02 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 4.54 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 6.58 (σ = 1.15)
best avg12: 5.31 (σ = 1.29)

current avg100: 6.45 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 6.13 (σ = 0.97)

session avg: 6.44 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 6.49





Spoiler: Times



7.61, 6.13, 6.42, 7.34, 6.08, 6.35, 7.09, 4.23, 6.24, 7.46, 6.08, 5.93, 7.45, 9.82, 7.69, 6.66, 8.99, 6.32, 8.29, 5.78, 4.62, 5.67, 7.54, 10.07, 6.65, 6.16, 5.69, 7.45, 4.75, 5.15, 6.31, 7.30, 4.91, 10.80, 4.71, 7.19, 7.92, 8.68, 6.82, 9.31, 6.48, 5.82, 5.67, 5.05, 4.99, 6.74, 7.48, 6.04, 6.43, 4.60, 5.52, 5.88, 6.69, 3.14, 4.21, 6.15, 9.12, 7.13, 4.51, 4.78, 4.77, 6.99, 3.82, 4.06, 6.92, 6.28, 7.14, 8.54, 4.70, 7.04, 5.55, 4.58, 7.08, 7.68, 7.54, 6.66, 5.32, 8.94, 6.03, 6.62, 4.36, 6.79, 6.10, 7.74, 6.16, 5.43, 10.35, 4.78, 7.18, 5.68, 6.60, 5.59, 6.16, 9.08, 6.56, 6.96, 6.12, 6.05, 7.04, 5.82, 6.81, 6.98, 6.62, 5.06, 6.92, 5.72, 4.32, 7.22, 5.65, 5.93, 6.07, 5.92, 7.16, 6.63, 5.55, 3.69, 6.99, 6.73, 8.14, 5.98, 7.84, 4.82, 7.21, 5.76, 5.92, 6.39, 6.27, 7.05, 6.24, 7.49, 4.75, 5.90, 6.33, 5.67, 3.26, 5.63, 7.67, 6.66, 5.88, 6.06, 3.93, 4.07, 6.72, 6.93, 5.33, 6.41, 8.05, 5.32, 8.48, 7.32, 5.96, 5.72, 6.86, 8.11, 8.31+, 5.56, 6.41, 7.25, 6.45, 5.52, 5.87, 6.82, 5.88, 6.55, 9.43, 7.33, 5.87, 5.96, 5.97, 6.89, 5.49, 5.96, 8.43, 5.31, 3.51, 7.29, 9.39, 9.16, 8.26, 6.96, 5.19, 6.09, 6.99, 8.26, 7.80, 5.99, 6.63, 5.36, 5.21, 5.93, 6.75, 6.13, 5.01, 6.66, 5.69, 7.58, 12.50, 7.69, 8.79



New PBs! Ao5=4.54, Ao12=5.31, Ao100=6.13! This is pretty awesome! 

3701 previous + 199 today = 3900 total


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 27, 2013)

Attempting 300 solves per day until a week before the world competition in Las Vegas. I want to start getting sub 30 ao12s when my hands are hot. 

First ten days: 2766 solves, mean: 40.64, Best: 21.54, Ao12: 32.56, Ao100: 38.01


Day 10: New best daily mean. Paced myself and only did 200 solves because I need to spend more time painting cubes for the Vegas meet. Fingers in good shape. I should be setting new Ao1152 in a few days. I'm continuing to learn new cross techniques, today it was ways to do it quickly without planning it out in advance by arranging for the cross components to be visible.

Mean Progress by day:
39.97, 40.30, 39.75, 42.61, [42.34], 41.07, 40.60, 40.37, 39.81, (38.85)

Ao12 progress by day:
35.17, 35.10, 35.22, 32.80, [36.40], 36.31, 34.93, 34.52, (32.56), 34.16





Spoiler



1230 solves so far:

6/18 #4517-4818
302 solves Mean: 39.97, Best: 22.68, ao12: 35.17, ao100: 39.35

6/19 #4819-5146
328 solves Mean: 40.30, Best: 24.35, ao12: 35.10, ao100: 38.93

6/20 #5147-5446
300 solves Mean: 39.75, Best: 21.54, ao12: 32.22, ao100: 38.99

6/21 #5447-5746
300 solves Mean: 42.61, Best: 25.78, ao12: 32.80, ao100: 41.12

6/22 #5747-6046
300 solves Mean: 42.34, Best: 26.12, a012: 36.40, a0100: 41.09

On day 5, my fingers are beginning to bleed slightly. I've learned to cube while ignoring the pain, at least most of the time. Thankfully, I'm not seeing joint or muscle pain. I'm hoping to see the finger tips toughen up over the next few days.

I'm finished with day 5 at 1PM. This is good. I'll get a decent night's sleep. Maybe the hallucinations I've been seeing during the last 50 or 75 solves these last few days will decrease.

I'm starting to see things in the cube I hadn't realized were there. It seems like my brain is starting to track cubies during F2L. Maybe at the end of this I'll have to start learning better OLL and PLL.

6/23 #6047-6346
300 solves Mean: 41.07, Best: 25.18, ao12: 36.31, ao100: 40.22

On day 6, I bought some "liquid bandage" so my right middle finger is no longer bleeding on my cube. Times are starting to improve a little. I can see progress, definitely better look ahead and cross. Times lousy because of fatigue. Still no serious muscle or joint pain. 

6/24 #6347-6646
300 solves Mean: 40.60, Best: 25.05, ao12: 34.93, ao100: 39.64

On day 7, I applied liquid bandage to my fingers in the morning and didn't need it the rest of the day. I think my fingers are getting used to this. Cross continues to improve. And I started thinking about F2L at night which I think is a good sign.

6/25 #6647-6782
136 solves Mean: 40.37, Best: 25.37, ao12: 38.46 a0100: 39.31

Wrists started hurting so I cut back substantially.

6/26 #6783-7082
300 solves: Mean 39.81, Best: 22.74, ao12: 32.56, ao100: 38.01

Awesome! New PB ao12! My finger speed is improving as well as look ahead and cross organization. I also set a new PB ao5: 30.14 and a new PB mo3: 26.77 (lucky of course).

6/27 #7083-7282
200 solves: Mean 38.85, Best 25.14, ao12: 34.16, ao100: 38.21

Day 10: New best mean for the day. Quit early after 200 solves, need to spend more time painting cubes for the Vegas meet. Fingers in good shape. I should be setting new long term PBs if I keep it down to 200 solves per day. Continue to learn new cross techniques, today it was ways to do it quickly without planning it out in advance.



@snkeakly; Just some oozing on right middle and thumb. It's at the points where they hold the middle of the cube and it's due to the cube being moved by the index finger U and U' moves (and my clumsiness). It's mostly due to the dry weather here in Las Vegas, and it's pretty much healed now. I used "Liquid Bandage", very effective, and I'm being careful to dry my hands right away after washing them.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 28, 2013)

Day 27 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 130/130
best time: 4.00
worst time: 12.54

current avg5: 7.48 (σ = 1.10)
best avg5: 5.39 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 6.21 (σ = 1.30)
best avg12: 5.92 (σ = 0.83)

current avg100: 6.69 (σ = 1.09)
best avg100: 6.69 (σ = 1.09)

session avg: 6.84 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 6.92





Spoiler: Times



5.57, 8.15, 9.42, 8.27, 6.72, 8.58, 8.58, 9.58, 5.92, 6.62, 6.18, 8.50, 7.95, 6.27, 5.45, 6.51, 5.48, 7.78, 5.77, 7.09, 6.19, 8.65, 9.54, 6.61, 5.63, 7.02, 6.02, 7.73, 8.54, 12.28, 6.78, 4.05, 7.31, 6.00, 7.35, 7.68, 8.64, 6.65, 9.32, 6.78, 11.87, 5.95, 6.89, 6.69, 6.22, 7.02, 6.35, 5.52, 5.67, 8.89, 6.99, 5.50, 7.29, 6.00, 6.88, 7.45, 8.95, 4.00, 5.81, 7.25, 6.13, 6.52, 9.57, 6.73, 5.95, 7.02, 9.30, 8.60, 6.73, 5.90, 7.78, 5.92, 8.35, 8.13, 5.87, 6.98, 5.68, 6.37, 8.72, 8.68, 6.69, 5.94, 7.29, 5.16, 7.87, 12.54, 5.99, 5.29, 6.30, 5.62, 7.88, 8.79, 4.39, 5.98, 8.26, 6.03, 6.09, 5.92, 5.15, 6.63, 6.29, 7.92, 4.58, 8.41, 5.65, 5.76, 6.79, 4.74, 6.04, 7.06, 5.30, 6.82, 4.77, 6.28, 7.48, 6.80, 7.77, 6.41, 5.01, 5.23, 5.51, 7.74, 6.12, 4.99, 5.07, 4.82, 8.13, 8.09, 8.39, 6.21



3900 previous + 130 today = 4030 total

@CarlBrannen: Your fingers were bleeding from cubing too much?? Ouch...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 29, 2013)

Day 28 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 70/70
best time: 3.11
worst time: 9.19

current avg5: 5.18 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 4.78 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 6.16 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 5.57 (σ = 1.04)

session avg: 6.39 (σ = 1.17)
session mean: 6.38





Spoiler: Times



4.80, 5.23, 5.14, 6.59, 7.27, 3.91, 8.01, 9.14, 7.70, 8.02, 5.47, 6.60, 6.31, 6.05, 6.25, 6.78, 6.03, 7.97, 3.98, 6.26, 7.90, 7.67, 6.91, 7.08, 7.15, 5.05, 9.19, 8.54, 7.15, 6.62, 4.05, 8.71, 7.07, 6.48, 6.89, 3.11, 7.65, 5.07, 6.35, 6.76, 8.22, 5.48, 5.52, 4.72, 5.01, 4.61, 4.48, 6.12, 6.50, 8.37, 8.42, 6.29, 4.88, 9.08, 5.42, 5.73, 6.83, 5.07, 7.17, 7.64, 7.42, 5.94, 5.16, 7.09, 5.61, 5.29, 4.99, 5.26, 3.32, 8.24



4030 previous + 70 today = 4100 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 30, 2013)

*Marathon Completed!*

Day 29 (pyraminx-oka/keyhole)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 119/119
best time: 2.81
worst time: 10.71

current avg5: 6.59 (σ = 1.49)
best avg5: 5.33 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 6.83 (σ = 1.52)
best avg12: 5.96 (σ = 0.75)

current avg100: 6.51 (σ = 1.00)
best avg100: 6.39 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 6.47 (σ = 0.96)
session mean: 6.50





Spoiler: Times



5.04, 7.24, 6.01, 6.12, 7.10, 5.96, 7.38, 6.37, 7.72, 6.64, 6.19, 6.43, 3.96, 5.91, 9.79, 5.15, 6.36, 5.35, 5.67, 7.17, 4.71, 6.79, 6.07, 7.79, 9.30, 4.95, 7.53, 3.91, 6.96, 5.80, 5.40, 8.34, 7.82, 6.64, 6.38, 6.18, 7.28, 6.12, 4.59, 6.47, 5.97, 6.53, 6.32, 8.47, 7.27, 4.03, 5.60, 7.63, 6.20, 5.57, 6.45, 7.24, 6.02, 6.69, 10.71, 7.37, 5.28, 4.64, 5.27, 7.60, 7.20, 6.38, 5.99, 7.21, 4.85, 6.46, 6.63, 6.79, 6.44, 7.85, 7.21, 5.62, 5.61, 6.16, 6.44, 7.34, 5.64, 5.05, 5.74, 9.02, 6.87, 6.99, 6.73, 7.98, 4.67, 5.22, 5.23, 8.17, 5.54, 5.95, 4.89, 7.44, 7.24, 7.96, 7.62, 5.35, 6.54, 6.72, 5.36, 5.88, 7.14, 5.45, 7.48, 6.84, 6.73, 5.81, 7.99, 2.81, 4.91, 7.54, 6.38, 9.61, 7.04, 8.83, 4.92, 7.83, 8.88, 7.01, 4.93



Half solve was 3.54.

Glad to finish this. It was nice to get to know oka and to beat some PBs.

4100 previous + 119.5 today = 4219.5 total


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 30, 2013)

Attempting 150 to 200 solves per day until a week before the world competition in Las Vegas. I want to start getting sub 30 ao12s when my hands are hot. 

First 17 days: 3654 solves, mean: 39.84, Best: 15.83, Ao12: 31.41, Ao100: 35.74

Day 17: New PBs: Mo10, Ao12, Ao72, Ao100, Ao1152.

Mean Progress by day:
39.97, 40.30, 39.75, 42.61, [42.34], 41.07, 40.60, 40.37, 39.81, 38.85, 38.12, 37.59, 37.02, 38.14, (36.39), 36.65

Ao12 progress by day:
35.17, 35.10, 35.22, 32.80, [36.40], 36.31, 34.93, 34.52, 32.56, 34.16, 34.87, 33.97, 32.86 34.60, 35.79, (31.41)






Spoiler



6/18 #4517-4818
302 solves Mean: 39.97, Best: 22.68, ao12: 35.17, ao100: 39.35

6/19 #4819-5146
328 solves Mean: 40.30, Best: 24.35, ao12: 35.10, ao100: 38.93

6/20 #5147-5446
300 solves Mean: 39.75, Best: 21.54, ao12: 32.22, ao100: 38.99

6/21 #5447-5746
300 solves Mean: 42.61, Best: 25.78, ao12: 32.80, ao100: 41.12

6/22 #5747-6046
300 solves Mean: 42.34, Best: 26.12, a012: 36.40, a0100: 41.09

On day 5, my fingers are beginning to bleed slightly. I've learned to cube while ignoring the pain, at least most of the time. Thankfully, I'm not seeing joint or muscle pain. I'm hoping to see the finger tips toughen up over the next few days.

I'm finished with day 5 at 1PM. This is good. I'll get a decent night's sleep. Maybe the hallucinations I've been seeing during the last 50 or 75 solves these last few days will decrease.

I'm starting to see things in the cube I hadn't realized were there. It seems like my brain is starting to track cubies during F2L. Maybe at the end of this I'll have to start learning better OLL and PLL.

6/23 #6047-6346
300 solves Mean: 41.07, Best: 25.18, ao12: 36.31, ao100: 40.22

On day 6, I bought some "liquid bandage" so my right middle finger is no longer bleeding on my cube. Times are starting to improve a little. I can see progress, definitely better look ahead and cross. Times lousy because of fatigue. Still no serious muscle or joint pain. 

6/24 #6347-6646
300 solves Mean: 40.60, Best: 25.05, ao12: 34.93, ao100: 39.64

On day 7, I applied liquid bandage to my fingers in the morning and didn't need it the rest of the day. I think my fingers are getting used to this. Cross continues to improve. And I started thinking about F2L at night which I think is a good sign.

6/25 #6647-6782
136 solves Mean: 40.37, Best: 25.37, ao12: 38.46 a0100: 39.31

Wrists started hurting so I cut back substantially.

6/26 #6783-7082
300 solves: Mean 39.81, Best: 22.74, ao12: 32.56, ao100: 38.01

Awesome! New PB ao12! My finger speed is improving as well as look ahead and cross organization. I also set a new PB ao5: 30.14 and a new PB mo3: 26.77 (lucky of course).

6/27 #7083-7282
200 solves: Mean 38.85, Best 25.14, ao12: 34.16, ao100: 38.21

Day 10: New best mean for the day. Quit early after 200 solves, need to spend more time painting cubes for the Vegas meet. Fingers in good shape. I should be setting new long term PBs if I keep it down to 200 solves per day. Continue to learn new cross techniques, today it was ways to do it quickly without planning it out in advance.

Day 11: Took a break.

6/29 #7283-7532
250 solves: Mean 38.12, Best 15.83 (!!), ao12: 34.87, ao100: 37.27

Day 12: Got a new low mean for the day as well as new PB ao72, ao100 and ao1152. Also picked up a glorious new PB 15.83 single, a lucky cross+F2L case. The scramble (cross on bottom) was:
U2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' U2 L2 D R D2 L2 B' F' U B' U2 F2 R2 U'

I've noticed is that sometimes I just seem to "know" what's on the hidden faces during F2L. This is without really knowing why. Not sure how my brain did this. I'm cointinuing to improve on the cross.

6/30 #7533-7682
150 solves: Mean 37.59, Best: 24.51, ao12: 33.97, ao100: 37.37

Day 13: Took break in AM to celebrate new PB of previous day. Also, very hot in Las Vegas. Too much celebration yesterday, only did 150 solves today but set new best mean and a best Ao100 over the 12/13 boundary.

7/01 #7683-7832
150 solves: Mean 37.02, Best: 25.98, ao12: 32.86, ao100: 36.11

Day 14: My finger speed is improving. New best mean, ao100 and a very nice (for me) ao12.

7/02 #7833-7886
54 solves: Mean 38.14, Best: 26.75, ao12: 34.60, ao100: 38.14

7/03 #7887-7990
104 solves: Mean 36.39, Best: 24.77, ao12: 35.79, ao100: 36.26

7/04 #7991-8170
180 solves: Mean 36.65, Best: 22.93, ao12: 31.41, ao100: 35.74

Day 17: New PBs all over the place including Mo10, Ao12, Ao72, Ao100, Ao1152.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 6, 2013)

Attempting 150 to 200 solves per day until a week before the world competition in Las Vegas. I want to start getting sub 30 ao12s when my hands are hot. 

First 18 days: 3854 solves, mean: 39.71, Best: 15.83, Ao12: 31.41, Ao100: 35.74

Day 18: 200 solves. Las Vegas is too hot to speedsolve today.

Mean Progress by day:
39.97, 40.30, 39.75, 42.61, [42.34], 41.07, 40.60, 40.37, 39.81, 38.85, 38.12, 37.59, 37.02, 38.14, (36.39), 36.65, 37.47

Ao12 progress by day:
35.17, 35.10, 35.22, 32.80, [36.40], 36.31, 34.93, 34.52, 32.56, 34.16, 34.87, 33.97, 32.86 34.60, 35.79, (31.41), 33.16




Spoiler



6/18 #4517-4818
302 solves Mean: 39.97, Best: 22.68, ao12: 35.17, ao100: 39.35

6/19 #4819-5146
328 solves Mean: 40.30, Best: 24.35, ao12: 35.10, ao100: 38.93

6/20 #5147-5446
300 solves Mean: 39.75, Best: 21.54, ao12: 32.22, ao100: 38.99

6/21 #5447-5746
300 solves Mean: 42.61, Best: 25.78, ao12: 32.80, ao100: 41.12

6/22 #5747-6046
300 solves Mean: 42.34, Best: 26.12, a012: 36.40, a0100: 41.09

On day 5, my fingers are beginning to bleed slightly. I've learned to cube while ignoring the pain, at least most of the time. Thankfully, I'm not seeing joint or muscle pain. I'm hoping to see the finger tips toughen up over the next few days.

I'm finished with day 5 at 1PM. This is good. I'll get a decent night's sleep. Maybe the hallucinations I've been seeing during the last 50 or 75 solves these last few days will decrease.

I'm starting to see things in the cube I hadn't realized were there. It seems like my brain is starting to track cubies during F2L. Maybe at the end of this I'll have to start learning better OLL and PLL.

6/23 #6047-6346
300 solves Mean: 41.07, Best: 25.18, ao12: 36.31, ao100: 40.22

On day 6, I bought some "liquid bandage" so my right middle finger is no longer bleeding on my cube. Times are starting to improve a little. I can see progress, definitely better look ahead and cross. Times lousy because of fatigue. Still no serious muscle or joint pain. 

6/24 #6347-6646
300 solves Mean: 40.60, Best: 25.05, ao12: 34.93, ao100: 39.64

On day 7, I applied liquid bandage to my fingers in the morning and didn't need it the rest of the day. I think my fingers are getting used to this. Cross continues to improve. And I started thinking about F2L at night which I think is a good sign.

6/25 #6647-6782
136 solves Mean: 40.37, Best: 25.37, ao12: 38.46 a0100: 39.31

Wrists started hurting so I cut back substantially.

6/26 #6783-7082
300 solves: Mean 39.81, Best: 22.74, ao12: 32.56, ao100: 38.01

Awesome! New PB ao12! My finger speed is improving as well as look ahead and cross organization. I also set a new PB ao5: 30.14 and a new PB mo3: 26.77 (lucky of course).

6/27 #7083-7282
200 solves: Mean 38.85, Best 25.14, ao12: 34.16, ao100: 38.21

Day 10: New best mean for the day. Quit early after 200 solves, need to spend more time painting cubes for the Vegas meet. Fingers in good shape. I should be setting new long term PBs if I keep it down to 200 solves per day. Continue to learn new cross techniques, today it was ways to do it quickly without planning it out in advance.

Day 11: Took a break.

6/29 #7283-7532
250 solves: Mean 38.12, Best 15.83 (!!), ao12: 34.87, ao100: 37.27

Day 12: Got a new low mean for the day as well as new PB ao72, ao100 and ao1152. Also picked up a glorious new PB 15.83 single, a lucky cross+F2L case. The scramble (cross on bottom) was:
U2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' U2 L2 D R D2 L2 B' F' U B' U2 F2 R2 U'

I've noticed is that sometimes I just seem to "know" what's on the hidden faces during F2L. This is without really knowing why. Not sure how my brain did this. I'm cointinuing to improve on the cross.

6/30 #7533-7682
150 solves: Mean 37.59, Best: 24.51, ao12: 33.97, ao100: 37.37

Day 13: Took break in AM to celebrate new PB of previous day. Also, very hot in Las Vegas. Too much celebration yesterday, only did 150 solves today but set new best mean and a best Ao100 over the 12/13 boundary.

7/01 #7683-7832
150 solves: Mean 37.02, Best: 25.98, ao12: 32.86, ao100: 36.11

Day 14: My finger speed is improving. New best mean, ao100 and a very nice (for me) ao12.

7/02 #7833-7886
54 solves: Mean 38.14, Best: 26.75, ao12: 34.60, ao100: 38.14

7/03 #7887-7990
104 solves: Mean 36.39, Best: 24.77, ao12: 35.79, ao100: 36.26

7/04 #7991-8170
180 solves: Mean 36.65, Best: 22.93, ao12: 31.41, ao100: 35.74

Day 17: New PBs all over the place including Mo10, Ao12, Ao72, Ao100, Ao1152.

7/5 #8171-8370
200 solves: Mean 37.47, Best: 22.39, ao12: 33.16, ao100: 37.01

Day 18: 200 solves. Las Vegas is too hot to speedsolve today.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 6, 2013)

Attempting 150 to 200 solves per day until a week before the world competition in Las Vegas. I want to start getting sub 30 ao12s when my hands are hot. 

First 18 days: 4064 solves, mean: 39.53, Best: 15.83, Ao12: 31.41, Ao100: 35.45

Day 19: New best day's mean and Ao100.

Mean Progress by day:
39.97, 40.30, 39.75, 42.61, [42.34], 41.07, 40.60, 40.37, 39.81, 38.85, 38.12, 37.59, 37.02, 38.14, 36.39, 36.65, 37.47, (36.17)

Ao12 progress by day:
35.17, 35.10, 35.22, 32.80, [36.40], 36.31, 34.93, 34.52, 32.56, 34.16, 34.87, 33.97, 32.86 34.60, 35.79, (31.41), 33.16, 32.53




Spoiler



6/18 #4517-4818
302 solves Mean: 39.97, Best: 22.68, ao12: 35.17, ao100: 39.35

6/19 #4819-5146
328 solves Mean: 40.30, Best: 24.35, ao12: 35.10, ao100: 38.93

6/20 #5147-5446
300 solves Mean: 39.75, Best: 21.54, ao12: 32.22, ao100: 38.99

6/21 #5447-5746
300 solves Mean: 42.61, Best: 25.78, ao12: 32.80, ao100: 41.12

6/22 #5747-6046
300 solves Mean: 42.34, Best: 26.12, a012: 36.40, a0100: 41.09

On day 5, my fingers are beginning to bleed slightly. I've learned to cube while ignoring the pain, at least most of the time. Thankfully, I'm not seeing joint or muscle pain. I'm hoping to see the finger tips toughen up over the next few days.

I'm finished with day 5 at 1PM. This is good. I'll get a decent night's sleep. Maybe the hallucinations I've been seeing during the last 50 or 75 solves these last few days will decrease.

I'm starting to see things in the cube I hadn't realized were there. It seems like my brain is starting to track cubies during F2L. Maybe at the end of this I'll have to start learning better OLL and PLL.

6/23 #6047-6346
300 solves Mean: 41.07, Best: 25.18, ao12: 36.31, ao100: 40.22

On day 6, I bought some "liquid bandage" so my right middle finger is no longer bleeding on my cube. Times are starting to improve a little. I can see progress, definitely better look ahead and cross. Times lousy because of fatigue. Still no serious muscle or joint pain. 

6/24 #6347-6646
300 solves Mean: 40.60, Best: 25.05, ao12: 34.93, ao100: 39.64

On day 7, I applied liquid bandage to my fingers in the morning and didn't need it the rest of the day. I think my fingers are getting used to this. Cross continues to improve. And I started thinking about F2L at night which I think is a good sign.

6/25 #6647-6782
136 solves Mean: 40.37, Best: 25.37, ao12: 38.46 a0100: 39.31

Wrists started hurting so I cut back substantially.

6/26 #6783-7082
300 solves: Mean 39.81, Best: 22.74, ao12: 32.56, ao100: 38.01

Awesome! New PB ao12! My finger speed is improving as well as look ahead and cross organization. I also set a new PB ao5: 30.14 and a new PB mo3: 26.77 (lucky of course).

6/27 #7083-7282
200 solves: Mean 38.85, Best 25.14, ao12: 34.16, ao100: 38.21

Day 10: New best mean for the day. Quit early after 200 solves, need to spend more time painting cubes for the Vegas meet. Fingers in good shape. I should be setting new long term PBs if I keep it down to 200 solves per day. Continue to learn new cross techniques, today it was ways to do it quickly without planning it out in advance.

Day 11: Took a break.

6/29 #7283-7532
250 solves: Mean 38.12, Best 15.83 (!!), ao12: 34.87, ao100: 37.27

Day 12: Got a new low mean for the day as well as new PB ao72, ao100 and ao1152. Also picked up a glorious new PB 15.83 single, a lucky cross+F2L case. The scramble (cross on bottom) was:
U2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' U2 L2 D R D2 L2 B' F' U B' U2 F2 R2 U'

I've noticed is that sometimes I just seem to "know" what's on the hidden faces during F2L. This is without really knowing why. Not sure how my brain did this. I'm cointinuing to improve on the cross.

6/30 #7533-7682
150 solves: Mean 37.59, Best: 24.51, ao12: 33.97, ao100: 37.37

Day 13: Took break in AM to celebrate new PB of previous day. Also, very hot in Las Vegas. Too much celebration yesterday, only did 150 solves today but set new best mean and a best Ao100 over the 12/13 boundary.

7/01 #7683-7832
150 solves: Mean 37.02, Best: 25.98, ao12: 32.86, ao100: 36.11

Day 14: My finger speed is improving. New best mean, ao100 and a very nice (for me) ao12.

7/02 #7833-7886
54 solves: Mean 38.14, Best: 26.75, ao12: 34.60, ao100: 38.14

7/03 #7887-7990
104 solves: Mean 36.39, Best: 24.77, ao12: 35.79, ao100: 36.26

7/04 #7991-8170
180 solves: Mean 36.65, Best: 22.93, ao12: 31.41, ao100: 35.74

Day 17: New PBs all over the place including Mo10, Ao12, Ao72, Ao100, Ao1152.

7/5 #8171-8370
200 solves: Mean 37.47, Best: 22.39, ao12: 33.16, ao100: 37.01

Day 18: Las Vegas is too hot to speedsolve today.

7/6 #8371-8580
210 solves: Mean 36.17, Best: 24.28, a012: 32.53, ao100: 35.70

Day 19: New best mean and Ao100.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 6, 2013)

Spoiler: Once again....






Spoiler: Stats



single
best: 2.53
worst: 28.29


mean of 3
current: 6.94 (σ = 1.98)
best: 4.32 (σ = 0.70)


avg of 5
current: 6.59 (σ = 1.49)
best: 4.49 (σ = 1.15)


avg of 12
current: 6.83 (σ = 1.52)
best: 5.28 (σ = 0.76)


avg of 50
current: 6.55 (σ = 1.05)
best: 5.91 (σ = 0.83)


avg of 100
current: 6.51 (σ = 1.00)
best: 6.13 (σ = 0.97)


avg of 1000
current: 6.63 (σ = 1.07)
best: 6.62 (σ = 1.07)


Average: 7.18 (σ = 1.35)
Mean: 7.34








Spoiler: Time List



28.29, 11.25, 17.72, 13.15, 6.28, 9.64, 9.54, 15.02, 6.70, 12.65, 12.81, 11.15, 3.75, 9.49, 9.05, 9.04, 6.98, 11.65, 6.99, 9.34, 11.61, 8.65, 6.36, 8.38, 7.34, 12.25, 3.56, 5.93, 10.20, 6.43, 8.36, 9.96, 5.17, 9.37, 8.42, 8.40, 9.56, 12.91, 8.99, 10.86, 4.88, 10.69, 18.48, 13.43, 26.98, 19.31, 7.16, 6.85, 8.98, 9.96, 13.61, 17.83, 26.05, 19.18, 15.12, 8.82, 14.66, 15.30, 5.39, 11.92, 5.81, 5.31, 12.81, 17.29, 6.63, 13.05, 6.13, 6.19, 13.93, 16.16, 18.62, 15.91, 12.33, 16.01, 10.56, 8.99, 9.02, 5.38, 4.59, 8.62, 10.12, 6.27, 16.13, 8.84, 8.06, 10.34, 6.10, 13.08, 8.97, 9.85, 5.42, 14.25, 8.04, 11.57, 9.70, 10.62, 6.59, 10.35, 8.18, 12.14, 5.82, 10.76, 9.59, 9.80, 7.44, 6.13, 10.19, 7.01, 8.35, 11.75, 7.36, 7.98, 8.39, 6.20, 11.45, 15.56, 7.83, 8.11, 10.20, 7.73, 5.82, 5.01, 5.49, 6.93, 9.12, 10.21, 19.62, 7.44, 7.45, 7.49, 13.20, 13.89, 9.01, 7.54, 7.60, 12.95, 7.34, 21.12, 12.23, 11.40, 13.14, 9.21, 12.75, 5.94, 6.05, 7.18, 6.48, 7.95, 10.43, 7.42, 10.06, 6.26, 6.22, 8.46, 6.33, 4.02, 10.35, 13.13, 8.65, 14.08, 6.78, 5.82, 8.37, 10.53, 7.11, 13.66, 6.82, 6.01, 5.51, 7.79, 9.59, 8.43, 7.98, 7.79, 12.08, 9.24, 8.90, 13.11, 3.48, 13.96, 5.64, 6.99, 8.00, 8.73, 10.07, 9.12, 6.07, 7.06, 15.20, 11.88, 15.90, 5.53, 10.46, 5.38, 10.36, 7.02, 5.71, 9.07, 3.37, 5.95, 8.69, 7.35, 9.75, 6.55, 12.73, 7.92, 8.17, 6.53, 8.10, 11.58, 11.11, 6.14, 13.15, 8.97, 6.10, 11.66, 5.99, 7.89, 9.41, 4.38, 5.79, 5.03, 7.27, 4.92, 10.92, 8.30, 13.49, 5.37, 6.36, 4.25, 5.92, 7.59, 7.32, 9.04, 8.29, 7.67, 8.63, 10.86, 5.40, 9.67, 9.80, 5.69, 7.01, 21.16, 8.09, 6.23, 8.99, 6.62, 6.84, 4.65, 6.85, 8.34, 7.73, 8.35, 12.43, 6.30, 5.61, 9.61, 8.10, 5.52, 9.39, 5.52, 9.91, 6.07, 5.09, 7.45, 9.25, 9.60, 5.38, 4.59, 12.45, 12.13, 8.08, 7.37, 9.11, 8.47, 7.86, 9.35, 8.88, 5.34, 7.92, 7.94, 7.01, 9.04, 10.82, 8.65, 8.52, 8.87, 6.28, 7.14, 4.37, 9.08, 7.16, 6.72, 10.12, 11.82, 8.02, 6.90, 8.10, 6.96, 9.80, 12.14, 6.04, 8.06, 5.83, 6.77, 10.80, 8.37, 5.40, 11.07, 10.70, 5.51, 7.76, 6.78, 5.49, 12.29, 6.81, 11.09, 7.75, 5.31, 11.08, 5.58, 8.31, 12.31, 7.33, 10.14, 10.37, 8.25, 7.60, 12.06, 5.55, 7.83, 13.69, 8.64, 9.37, 7.45, 8.81, 7.42, 8.83, 5.35, 6.85, 12.88, 11.91, 13.08, 5.88, 6.58, 5.32, 10.61, 13.56, 8.93, 8.39, 8.18, 7.82, 8.95, 9.84, 9.36, 11.22, 8.83, 6.98, 8.55, 8.98, 7.73, 7.40, 6.55, 10.81, 6.58, 5.98, 10.75, 8.08, 7.24, 7.55, 6.81, 5.79, 5.89, 7.66, 6.76, 8.02, 8.96, 10.97, 6.88, 7.27, 8.76, 6.48, 10.53, 7.57, 4.71, 5.45, 6.17, 5.49, 6.34, 3.90, 7.16, 9.32, 5.86, 6.05, 6.71, 9.89, 10.57, 8.18, 5.54, 8.46, 8.30, 8.40, 7.31, 7.23, 6.68, 7.49, 11.16, 6.75, 9.78, 6.03, 5.39, 6.09, 6.26, 10.81, 6.00, 7.65, 12.37, 6.56, 4.78, 4.63, 6.78, 7.05, 6.46, 6.80, 9.93, 4.55, 12.62, 7.39, 13.81, 7.71, 9.84, 7.56, 5.98, 7.29, 6.43, 6.39, 7.94, 8.84, 10.82, 6.22, 8.23, 9.58, 11.85, 5.16, 6.98, 4.95, 6.42, 5.15, 6.19, 11.80, 10.89, 6.72, 13.07, 6.84, 10.10, 6.28, 10.23, 11.08, 18.10, 11.12, 6.17, 6.45, 9.35, 8.87, 10.65, 9.75, 6.96, 11.14, 7.63, 7.91, 6.26, 7.57, 7.75, 7.05, 8.70, 5.61, 5.76, 6.06, 7.60, 8.46, 7.89, 6.54, 7.32, 7.81, 7.62, 6.79, 6.08, 9.22, 9.28, 6.67, 7.02, 8.54, 14.44, 3.94, 4.00, 9.31, 7.86, 8.63, 9.11, 5.42, 11.76, 6.51, 9.95, 6.58, 10.33, 7.03, 17.53, 7.77, 8.18, 6.59, 6.33, 9.24, 7.77, 12.76, 12.38, 4.59, 5.16, 7.38, 8.18, 6.45, 3.79, 6.65, 7.33, 7.68, 11.94, 8.02, 6.16, 7.81, 6.60, 6.29, 7.40, 9.25, 6.41, 6.14, 6.03, 13.39, 6.82, 7.21, 7.84, 6.65, 8.57, 6.11, 9.19, 6.00, 5.85, 5.85, 6.11, 5.15, 5.72, 5.45, 6.77, 7.58, 6.37, 5.74, 4.93, 6.28, 6.10, 2.78, 4.61, 6.51, 6.11, 6.93, 5.98, 6.64, 7.23, 6.93, 6.05, 7.01, 6.54, 3.78, 5.16, 6.22, 7.61, 5.12, 6.38, 6.99, 6.41, 3.60, 5.72, 5.67, 6.18, 5.93, 6.59, 5.18, 6.52, 6.15, 6.65, 8.25, 6.80, 6.12, 6.38, 6.58, 6.58, 8.86, 7.22, 7.41, 5.69, 7.75, 7.11, 5.63, 7.76, 8.70, 9.46, 5.94, 6.94, 7.53, 18.50, 5.26, 5.23, 7.04, 5.30, 6.36, 6.60, 5.60, 11.73, 12.24, 20.97, 7.89, 17.22, 6.70, 5.34, 9.32, 17.36, 8.49, 10.68, 7.84, 12.03, 6.60, 8.78, 8.16, 8.58, 11.57, 8.36, 8.79, 6.30, 5.70, 5.89, 7.87, 12.61, 8.81, 7.89, 5.01, 5.81, 8.12, 8.05, 6.94, 8.79, 9.72, 8.50, 7.22, 7.17, 7.84, 6.07, 10.97, 9.65, 8.76, 5.36, 7.50, 8.29, 10.67, 8.54, 10.89, 5.24, 7.34, 8.76, 7.82, 5.90, 7.44, 6.35, 7.30, 7.66, 6.70, 10.19, 7.51, 6.49, 5.94, 8.08, 6.31, 7.50, 10.23, 5.54, 11.02, 8.14, 6.87, 8.88, 7.83, 6.73, 5.20, 8.18, 6.85, 5.91, 7.52, 9.90, 8.44, 7.14, 6.40, 7.33, 5.72, 4.93, 7.56, 8.50, 8.03, 7.07, 7.59, 5.67, 7.84, 8.06, 7.26, 8.49, 5.58, 5.91, 7.57, 9.20, 8.97, 8.49, 9.08, 9.57, 25.02, 8.78, 9.03, 7.16, 7.38, 10.50, 6.65, 6.20, 5.99, 6.06, 8.63, 6.21, 5.13, 9.04, 9.54, 10.47, 7.05, 7.16, 5.84, 7.84, 7.99, 5.78, 7.81, 9.36, 6.36, 8.40, 7.50, 5.62, 13.84, 6.68, 7.70, 11.44, 12.64, 6.48, 6.11, 7.35, 7.18, 7.50, 5.60, 5.43, 8.78, 7.33, 6.83, 4.66, 7.00, 7.16, 9.38, 5.21, 8.68, 6.09, 5.87, 6.38, 5.04, 6.71, 8.56, 5.22, 3.80, 6.20, 5.95, 6.27, 5.83, 6.68, 6.61, 3.64, 6.76, 6.63, 4.82, 8.50, 5.62, 6.85, 6.84, 5.94, 4.96, 4.72, 6.54, 5.82, 4.95, 8.05, 7.64, 6.07, 5.97, 5.02, 5.28, 5.84, 4.83, 7.34, 4.99, 7.07, 8.07, 8.46, 8.38, 6.17, 4.09, 10.23, 6.86, 6.56, 7.75, 7.40, 7.05, 6.64, 6.80, 5.90, 5.96, 8.86, 6.58, 6.59, 6.74, 7.53, 6.06, 5.78, 6.95, 6.38, 4.60, 3.26, 7.62, 8.94, 5.47, 10.70, 8.91, 6.57, 5.63, 5.36, 6.96, 7.75, 6.57, 6.97, 7.89, 8.29, 8.78, 11.38, 8.50, 8.02, 11.16, 8.55, 8.45, 5.83, 9.62, 6.19, 8.29, 7.63, 24.32, 7.73, 12.53, 9.72, 5.75, 9.21, 6.93, 7.07, 9.33, 9.22, 6.55, 9.46, 7.41, 8.33, 7.58, 6.12, 5.59, 11.24, 7.26, 6.60, 8.34, 6.05, 10.51, 13.80, 7.20, 9.11, 7.14, 8.96, 8.53, 10.71, 6.65, 6.90, 10.97, 8.72, 7.84, 9.17, 11.36, 6.75, 8.17, 9.37, 6.48, 4.89, 8.99, 11.19, 6.18, 9.61, 6.23, 11.64, 6.57, 8.86, 8.74, 14.91, 7.20, 5.72, 4.45, 8.81, 6.82, 7.66, 7.56, 8.37, 9.44, 6.44, 7.76, 9.83, 8.06, 9.76, 8.43, 9.80, 10.24, 7.05, 7.33, 8.12, 5.91, 10.10, 7.76, 6.61, 6.46, 7.65, 9.40, 8.85, 6.45, 6.82, 10.46, 8.44, 12.19, 5.33, 8.60, 8.07, 7.48, 9.45, 8.24, 6.29, 7.92, 15.72, 8.12, 10.16, 9.76, 7.53, 6.06, 7.29, 7.27, 8.85, 6.49, 5.42, 6.41, 8.73, 6.47, 6.93, 7.02, 7.67, 6.97, 6.46, 5.46, 8.61, 5.82, 6.23, 9.14, 9.14, 11.87, 6.75, 8.17, 6.65, 10.27, 7.75, 10.74, 5.81, 8.32, 8.21, 11.68, 7.21, 7.56, 8.67, 8.29, 7.24, 5.22, 5.89, 6.72, 6.29, 5.04, 6.52, 7.29, 8.08, 10.27, 10.34, 8.67, 6.62, 7.60, 7.85, 21.20, 8.29, 11.40, 9.72, 9.44, 6.85, 8.64, 8.51, 8.85, 9.60, 9.82, 7.41, 7.74, 8.26, 7.10, 8.15, 6.35, 8.42, 9.58, 8.99, 7.77, 7.91, 15.27, 9.71, 7.21, 9.22, 8.89, 6.72, 10.95, 8.94, 7.53, 7.16, 7.72, 7.27, 6.58, 8.83, 7.65, 5.78, 7.06, 5.45, 9.67, 7.24, 7.42, 6.76, 5.03, 3.79, 5.32, 7.93, 6.32, 8.10, 3.92, 4.57, 5.91, 9.14, 6.99, 6.13, 4.99, 5.55, 6.27, 5.29, 4.66, 6.76, 6.66, 5.32, 6.38, 5.64, 5.89, 6.82, 7.86, 7.09, 8.12, 5.36, 7.12, 3.10, 3.39, 8.92, 4.40, 5.68, 7.92, 6.68, 5.37, 4.92, 10.02, 5.84, 6.73, 5.76, 7.66, 6.62, 6.80, 5.44, 5.37, 5.13, 4.26, 4.30, 4.76, 4.97, 6.70, 9.58, 7.30, 7.50, 8.08, 6.91, 7.09, 9.17, 8.56, 6.30, 7.01, 8.50, 7.15, 3.44, 8.26, 11.09, 8.34, 7.97, 4.98, 11.65, 12.38, 7.29, 8.57, 6.57, 8.54, 9.00, 6.05, 8.44, 9.83, 7.28, 7.94, 13.90, 10.18, 11.70, 7.44, 6.98, 7.35, 9.64, 10.21, 7.35, 7.88, 6.38, 11.24, 7.82, 5.38, 7.56, 7.70, 9.72, 5.15, 6.33, 8.09, 7.89, 6.45, 7.77, 9.28, 10.08, 10.35, 6.51, 9.03, 9.54, 6.98, 8.40, 6.51, 8.40, 8.28, 6.61, 9.63, 8.24, 7.07, 5.40, 6.83, 6.99, 6.93, 7.22, 7.35, 8.56, 6.24, 5.39, 7.12, 7.63, 7.43, 6.79, 6.79, 4.74, 8.70, 5.93, 11.14, 8.06, 6.41, 6.67, 7.49, 6.05, 9.55, 7.45, 7.10, 4.79, 7.11, 6.83, 7.31, 6.95, 6.11, 5.28, 6.05, 10.01, 5.74, 7.58, 6.08, 8.01, 6.72, 5.88, 6.16, 8.52, 8.06, 7.19, 8.13, 4.71, 6.99, 10.30, 8.16, 11.66, 8.68, 10.54, 7.33, 5.97, 10.62, 9.45, 11.09, 7.32, 8.69, 5.71, 7.90, 9.03, 9.03, 7.31, 7.96, 7.15, 5.51, 8.03, 5.41, 6.53, 7.79, 6.72, 5.74, 7.60, 6.30, 6.66, 7.08, 6.82, 6.60, 8.84, 8.25, 9.71, 7.92, 8.58, 5.62, 7.82, 9.02, 6.05, 6.93, 9.11, 8.37, 7.98, 7.93, 12.54, 5.88, 7.98, 5.84, 6.00, 7.01, 9.27, 8.88, 5.95, 8.46, 8.51, 7.89, 5.99, 4.62, 8.23, 5.30, 7.71, 5.86, 5.95, 6.03, 5.97, 11.19, 5.08, 9.18, 4.69, 6.23, 4.40, 6.12, 5.33, 5.62, 5.14, 6.62, 7.04, 7.90, 9.75, 7.18, 6.39, 6.40, 4.57, 5.17, 6.66, 6.37, 9.55, 9.26, 17.04, 6.47, 7.89, 7.03, 6.44, 8.59, 6.86, 7.04, 4.77, 8.66, 7.97, 7.09, 8.24, 7.52, 6.65, 6.77, 6.34, 7.20, 7.81, 9.37, 7.69, 6.04, 9.93, 8.41, 6.42, 7.89, 7.91, 8.37, 7.24, 6.02, 7.38, 4.87, 6.24, 8.31, 6.12, 9.85, 7.76, 8.62, 6.71, 9.65, 10.21, 7.99, 9.76, 8.16, 7.53, 7.17, 5.53, 10.36, 8.86, 5.39, 6.84, 7.51, 5.02, 7.16, 7.84, 8.41, 6.23, 6.67, 7.46, 6.46, 9.21, 10.35, 7.72, 7.23, 5.67, 6.05, 6.81, 7.24, 9.96, 8.09, 8.98, 4.98, 8.25, 5.33, 5.17, 7.28, 9.39, 7.86, 6.97, 6.36, 6.42, 11.17, 7.10, 5.98, 6.44, 9.39, 6.97, 8.73, 9.95, 6.18, 6.49, 6.59, 6.65, 7.09, 7.92, 9.94, 4.83, 4.33, 5.66, 4.95, 6.17, 3.69, 6.77, 8.17, 6.11, 7.86, 7.15, 8.33, 7.37, 7.45, 3.77, 6.86, 5.82, 5.50, 8.27, 5.43, 6.77, 5.65, 5.79, 7.27, 7.56, 6.09, 5.76, 3.92, 5.87, 7.47, 6.43, 8.50, 8.94, 8.92, 8.48, 9.57, 7.75, 5.84, 7.97, 10.24, 6.91, 7.45, 8.16, 8.63, 10.04, 7.88, 8.41, 7.15, 7.50, 7.21, 6.93, 6.22, 9.11, 7.87, 5.66, 7.27, 6.88, 10.29, 4.94, 9.58, 5.70, 7.00, 7.39, 8.52, 7.47, 8.12, 5.40, 8.16, 12.58, 7.89, 4.83, 8.18, 7.01, 9.68, 7.32, 7.31, 6.04, 11.33, 8.13, 6.63, 10.07, 7.99, 6.79, 7.53, 6.35, 6.84, 9.56, 7.60, 7.91, 6.72, 8.28, 6.12, 8.34, 9.10, 10.23, 4.77, 6.75, 6.58, 6.12, 6.04, 4.61, 8.13, 8.06, 8.20, 3.49, 7.65, 6.91, 6.57, 6.04, 4.23, 6.71, 6.49, 2.73, 6.70, 4.63, 5.52, 5.15, 5.89, 4.78, 5.22, 7.08, 5.16, 3.95, 5.78, 4.43, 6.37, 5.00, 6.71, 5.22, 6.03, 3.79, 7.67, 8.32, 6.45, 3.19, 7.38, 5.31, 6.52, 8.97, 6.28, 6.14, 6.24, 4.95, 7.01, 5.02, 7.46, 8.02, 6.96, 6.47, 6.77, 7.66, 7.03, 7.25, 7.34, 6.22, 7.30, 8.14, 9.59, 7.36, 7.22, 6.26, 6.90, 9.46, 6.73, 6.21, 6.53, 7.48, 6.57, 7.14, 5.37, 7.29, 6.37, 7.07, 5.85, 9.32, 11.20, 7.47, 8.37, 7.31, 10.29, 7.21, 8.03, 6.27, 8.84, 8.41, 8.05, 9.00, 6.26, 7.70, 9.62, 6.07, 7.45, 8.32, 6.75, 7.07, 7.67, 8.67, 6.89, 6.96, 3.14, 10.12, 6.37, 7.95, 8.36, 4.84, 10.32, 8.05, 6.11, 5.74, 9.35, 9.11, 7.25, 6.94, 12.18, 9.22, 8.46, 8.59, 7.82, 7.14, 7.57, 8.82, 7.71, 7.05, 5.58, 5.60, 5.94, 7.96, 9.31, 8.72, 6.27, 9.94, 7.73, 6.78, 7.02, 8.51, 8.13, 6.63, 7.60, 7.57, 5.70, 6.48, 4.88, 8.54, 7.40, 8.09, 7.23, 7.10, 5.56, 6.41, 6.73, 8.02, 10.55, 9.86, 7.83, 7.72, 7.21, 6.39, 10.42, 7.55, 9.75, 7.31, 5.79, 6.01, 7.34, 7.74, 6.70, 7.42, 7.00, 7.69, 9.10, 10.67, 7.47, 10.07, 5.77, 7.54, 6.83, 8.30, 9.18, 9.50, 6.15, 11.51, 8.01, 6.53, 7.57, 7.80, 8.44, 6.75, 9.69, 9.03, 10.94, 7.91, 8.16, 6.03, 8.18, 7.93, 5.46, 8.82, 4.81, 4.98, 4.91, 6.18, 5.20, 9.26, 6.80, 6.33, 8.04, 5.54, 7.00, 5.35, 6.09, 5.93, 6.16, 7.05, 9.67, 4.41, 5.13, 6.66, 7.06, 5.87, 6.91, 5.92, 5.22, 5.69, 5.70, 5.19, 4.97, 8.75, 5.24, 5.26, 5.21, 4.78, 6.54, 8.65, 4.88, 4.96, 5.12, 5.80, 5.74, 5.73, 5.23, 5.66, 16.57, 5.17, 6.77, 5.56, 6.56, 5.89, 6.21, 4.82, 6.42, 5.19, 5.72, 4.66, 5.69, 9.47, 7.28, 10.22, 10.27, 7.82, 7.05, 8.77, 8.30, 13.33, 7.06, 9.27, 6.03, 8.78, 9.71, 4.95, 6.30, 9.37, 5.05, 6.80, 7.43, 4.84, 6.19, 8.19, 6.16, 5.58, 7.85, 7.83, 9.21, 8.81, 7.49, 5.96, 10.20, 6.54, 7.07, 10.25, 4.80, 8.83, 6.87, 8.88, 8.55, 7.74, 10.93, 9.50, 7.08, 7.37, 10.66, 10.76, 7.05, 6.67, 6.51, 6.72, 6.93, 8.01, 9.16, 8.23, 6.42, 6.10, 6.53, 6.25, 4.84, 8.09, 5.74, 7.31, 9.73, 5.76, 6.68, 6.12, 6.22, 7.42, 6.46, 5.58, 10.08, 7.09, 6.95, 6.90, 6.69, 8.44, 3.37, 9.17, 8.00, 9.02, 8.12, 7.01, 6.57, 8.33, 10.03, 9.30, 7.00, 6.97, 6.88, 8.74, 8.42, 8.51, 5.84, 9.35, 6.72, 8.88, 8.82, 7.13, 9.84, 7.64, 9.06, 9.72, 5.96, 4.73, 10.08, 9.22, 7.54, 7.16, 6.76, 9.66, 10.43, 6.46, 7.96, 7.23, 7.83, 7.00, 6.32, 9.89, 7.94, 11.50, 10.61, 8.10, 6.77, 7.68, 6.99, 7.10, 7.43, 8.60, 8.04, 6.94, 6.06, 6.10, 7.30, 6.55, 7.33, 6.67, 7.57, 9.34, 6.62, 8.70, 6.15, 7.23, 6.30, 5.99, 6.16, 8.21, 6.05, 5.64, 6.33, 8.30, 9.51, 7.87, 6.50, 5.77, 6.12, 5.67, 6.37, 8.00, 5.06, 5.81, 6.93, 3.67, 5.31, 6.37, 6.39, 5.87, 8.31, 5.23, 6.81, 6.57, 8.08, 6.09, 9.16, 6.20, 6.31, 7.04, 6.69, 6.00, 6.10, 6.95, 7.44, 8.58, 8.30, 9.52, 6.69, 5.91, 5.72, 8.49, 8.33, 7.33, 6.38, 7.97, 5.01, 5.93, 7.69, 7.17, 7.99, 5.46, 9.12, 5.92, 11.12, 5.73, 6.10, 7.50, 5.56, 9.53, 11.22, 6.78, 6.76, 8.12, 7.42, 7.97, 5.07, 8.77, 7.70, 8.79, 8.14, 5.96, 6.30, 8.69, 5.50, 8.24, 6.62, 10.96, 7.77, 6.78, 7.48, 7.36, 8.94, 6.92, 6.71, 8.49, 7.25, 5.47, 7.35, 5.62, 5.88, 8.45, 5.41, 6.28, 5.21, 8.11, 5.43, 6.41, 6.03, 4.64, 7.33, 13.57, 6.04, 6.13, 5.65, 4.15, 6.50, 6.86, 5.42, 6.81, 3.33, 7.65, 4.74, 7.44, 4.88, 6.55, 6.35, 7.17, 6.66, 3.12, 5.84, 6.43, 8.73, 5.88, 5.86, 6.34, 5.54, 10.23, 6.19, 6.20, 5.74, 5.83, 5.49, 5.46, 5.05, 7.52, 10.55, 9.45, 5.88, 7.26, 6.31, 4.46, 5.02, 5.14, 6.25, 6.05, 7.10, 6.39, 4.29, 4.79, 7.70, 7.38, 6.44, 5.03, 4.53, 4.95, 4.65, 7.35, 3.16, 6.92, 6.08, 5.20, 8.51, 7.98, 7.07, 7.50, 6.39, 5.96, 9.08, 7.64, 9.47, 6.56, 7.84, 6.84, 7.06, 6.32, 8.42, 6.58, 5.71, 6.71, 4.85, 4.89, 7.36, 10.25, 7.83, 7.16, 9.20, 9.15, 8.87, 5.44, 6.45, 5.19, 7.60, 8.41, 8.24, 9.41, 8.84, 8.64, 17.71, 8.65, 8.36, 8.56, 7.61, 6.11, 7.11, 6.46, 7.75, 7.26, 7.65, 6.13, 9.81, 7.08, 5.73, 9.57, 9.79, 7.62, 7.63, 7.90, 7.90, 6.09, 7.32, 5.48, 6.04, 6.63, 6.08, 6.75, 6.06, 7.35, 7.64, 6.82, 7.67, 8.74, 6.22, 4.86, 7.05, 6.63, 6.92, 9.25, 9.40, 10.91, 5.04, 7.73, 8.76, 7.44, 6.06, 7.82, 7.28, 9.85, 7.99, 9.10, 7.70, 6.89, 7.26, 7.95, 5.43, 6.32, 7.15, 8.47, 11.58, 7.42, 8.83, 6.06, 6.81, 7.40, 6.26, 6.80, 6.73, 7.63, 6.47, 8.11, 9.38, 7.38, 8.82, 8.72, 5.69, 8.83, 6.45, 6.83, 6.20, 6.70, 3.38, 8.74, 5.79, 9.81, 9.17, 8.84, 9.12, 6.88, 6.74, 10.98, 6.56, 8.03, 6.81, 6.61, 13.94, 7.67, 9.05, 6.60, 6.51, 6.35, 5.92, 5.33, 8.85, 7.91, 6.24, 6.15, 5.61, 6.43, 5.99, 5.54, 8.48, 7.16, 5.76, 7.07, 6.88, 7.26, 5.97, 5.74, 9.18, 6.39, 8.02, 6.29, 6.27, 6.91, 3.11, 7.30, 6.91, 6.60, 8.91, 9.25, 5.22, 9.30, 10.73, 8.57, 8.95, 6.56, 6.75, 8.17, 4.74, 6.98, 6.26, 8.88, 5.83, 5.82, 7.85, 9.92, 6.28, 7.79, 8.21, 7.94, 9.39, 9.77, 8.14, 5.52, 7.34, 8.28, 9.44, 9.21, 7.43, 7.62, 6.28, 7.31, 6.77, 5.82, 6.22, 5.50, 7.12, 5.55, 10.72, 5.05, 13.44, 4.96, 6.05, 8.17, 7.37, 6.45, 6.72, 7.51, 5.28, 8.85, 8.70, 6.29, 5.83, 7.61, 9.35, 8.13, 6.86, 7.61, 8.29, 8.22, 17.04, 7.10, 6.23, 9.56, 6.65, 5.46, 5.24, 5.47, 6.15, 3.74, 4.70, 5.09, 6.54, 4.29, 4.90, 6.12, 6.84, 6.99, 6.08, 7.53, 5.82, 3.99, 6.92, 6.40, 6.14, 8.41, 7.33, 9.28, 11.50, 6.63, 7.78, 6.93, 8.31, 8.59, 8.21, 9.87, 4.79, 8.79, 9.07, 8.05, 7.35, 8.24, 7.08, 8.46, 7.12, 7.76, 6.57, 4.59, 9.16, 7.66, 6.64, 4.60, 7.01, 8.53, 8.66, 6.49, 7.15, 8.79, 7.29, 10.22, 5.36, 6.86, 7.87, 7.95, 10.83, 5.85, 10.57, 5.90, 5.79, 8.94, 6.66, 7.32, 8.12, 4.59, 7.57, 9.81, 5.61, 7.23, 14.89, 7.05, 10.82, 7.59, 10.41, 7.21, 8.14, 6.86, 6.19, 7.10, 8.31, 9.50, 7.05, 8.58, 9.57, 7.64, 5.67, 6.11, 8.15, 6.25, 8.70, 6.08, 6.99, 6.65, 5.35, 6.80, 7.46, 6.97, 8.88, 9.66, 7.25, 6.59, 8.14, 6.27, 5.91, 7.95, 8.52, 8.39, 10.12, 6.68, 4.88, 5.85, 7.29, 6.27, 5.53, 7.15, 5.58, 7.06, 5.85, 5.54, 7.83, 3.67, 6.60, 5.42, 6.18, 5.33, 6.87, 5.72, 6.65, 6.10, 6.62, 5.62, 9.02, 6.23, 13.42, 8.46, 7.59, 10.63, 7.88, 7.99, 5.64, 6.48, 8.34, 9.98, 10.83, 5.67, 5.52, 5.76, 9.15, 7.60, 5.50, 7.50, 8.48, 8.23, 9.50, 6.26, 6.50, 10.81, 6.62, 7.65, 16.15, 10.83, 10.42, 11.17, 8.35, 8.53, 7.99, 11.26, 6.57, 9.75, 17.71, 5.73, 5.93, 6.71, 5.22, 11.29, 10.09, 5.54, 10.24, 12.32, 8.74, 7.01, 7.01, 10.04, 6.66, 9.12, 9.29, 10.48, 6.78, 6.29, 6.19, 7.19, 7.59, 6.98, 5.79, 6.91, 7.29, 6.76, 7.88, 5.31, 6.89, 6.01, 8.19, 8.35, 5.99, 6.40, 11.11, 7.16, 8.26, 4.86, 7.10, 8.85, 6.17, 8.66, 10.22, 9.64, 6.63, 5.30, 8.23, 6.17, 6.45, 5.69, 7.80, 7.06, 4.30, 6.03, 8.92, 9.25, 6.97, 10.24, 8.83, 6.53, 7.67, 6.89, 4.81, 4.20, 6.59, 5.48, 5.98, 8.91, 5.70, 6.08, 11.69, 7.30, 6.23, 5.94, 9.09, 7.81, 9.06, 5.44, 4.08, 8.16, 9.89, 7.13, 8.64, 6.51, 8.87, 8.77, 6.47, 9.70, 6.44, 8.57, 7.44, 8.17, 9.91, 9.47, 6.04, 7.61, 9.64, 7.48, 6.35, 9.54, 7.62, 5.53, 6.95, 7.18, 6.21, 7.13, 7.51, 6.79, 6.79, 7.22, 8.10, 8.00, 5.41, 7.07, 7.10, 6.17, 10.53, 8.20, 7.41, 9.03, 7.85, 6.07, 8.73, 8.42, 5.16, 5.98, 4.33, 7.33, 9.07, 5.33, 5.80, 5.58, 5.56, 8.95, 8.52, 9.91, 5.98, 8.33, 8.21, 5.65, 6.82, 6.85, 7.24, 6.40, 5.33, 6.29, 7.66, 7.72, 6.77, 6.62, 6.50, 8.62, 5.45, 6.31, 6.81, 5.53, 11.25, 6.60, 7.40, 6.24, 8.35, 5.66, 6.87, 6.34, 7.91, 6.22, 7.28, 7.87, 6.35, 9.01, 6.26, 6.73, 5.39, 5.76, 5.88, 7.85, 6.54, 6.37, 17.89, 6.43, 9.87, 8.32, 6.92, 7.38, 7.56, 10.28, 6.51, 8.53, 7.70, 8.20, 5.74, 7.83, 11.74, 7.84, 8.24, 8.49, 5.78, 5.66, 7.11, 4.86, 7.32, 7.29, 8.20, 7.40, 6.47, 9.18, 8.40, 7.73, 6.04, 4.59, 12.65, 6.32, 4.69, 4.73, 7.57, 8.64, 9.41, 8.31, 5.60, 5.58, 6.95, 7.18, 6.81, 8.35, 8.01, 6.24, 6.63, 7.01, 7.27, 4.79, 6.83, 8.04, 5.70, 5.90, 5.54, 5.71, 8.31, 5.53, 7.45, 5.51, 7.89, 5.73, 7.50, 5.51, 9.79, 6.00, 5.97, 6.15, 6.17, 5.86, 6.30, 5.82, 7.69, 8.68, 7.61, 6.49, 4.31, 6.48, 8.16, 4.07, 7.83, 7.59, 7.21, 6.94, 10.08, 6.02, 7.41, 6.90, 4.53, 5.39, 5.07, 4.50, 8.23, 7.21, 8.00, 8.84, 8.51, 7.62, 7.48, 6.39, 8.16, 5.58, 6.35, 6.12, 7.09, 7.94, 10.73, 8.75, 7.27, 6.75, 6.44, 8.00, 8.22, 8.08, 9.58, 6.06, 5.05, 7.11, 5.79, 5.07, 8.15, 4.18, 6.79, 6.07, 5.49, 5.94, 5.25, 7.15, 6.86, 6.17, 6.27, 7.63, 7.45, 5.01, 5.19, 7.49, 6.38, 7.52, 6.70, 5.68, 7.25, 10.07, 6.83, 8.19, 6.29, 6.60, 6.09, 2.53, 8.20, 7.19, 5.09, 7.40, 6.87, 5.45, 6.81, 6.83, 7.64, 6.40, 8.16, 10.68, 6.19, 6.71, 6.84, 8.51, 6.27, 5.63, 7.97, 5.34, 6.01, 5.50, 7.76, 6.19, 5.88, 6.92, 7.79, 6.39, 6.42, 6.90, 5.79, 5.69, 8.29, 6.41, 6.40, 7.16, 6.05, 8.39, 4.55, 6.90, 7.63, 5.93, 9.40, 8.12, 5.38, 6.84, 6.30, 5.04, 5.70, 7.60, 4.79, 5.12, 6.37, 7.48, 5.85, 6.57, 5.80, 7.13, 7.00, 5.36, 10.05, 8.24, 6.98, 6.30, 6.98, 6.29, 4.68, 8.60, 6.03, 6.61, 9.43, 7.49, 6.09, 6.98, 9.76, 6.44, 6.96, 7.14, 6.57, 7.01, 6.38, 5.77, 8.31, 6.40, 7.18, 6.30, 8.45, 6.62, 7.36, 5.13, 5.16, 7.92, 6.89, 8.47, 9.53, 7.42, 7.82, 4.26, 4.90, 7.39, 7.16, 6.14, 6.81, 6.40, 7.89, 7.73, 6.28, 6.82, 7.57, 4.69, 7.85, 7.22, 9.14, 4.18, 5.53, 6.47, 6.34, 6.50, 11.48, 7.13, 7.89, 6.01, 8.25, 7.84, 6.91, 6.11, 6.50, 7.00, 8.04, 5.67, 6.69, 9.37, 8.27, 8.37, 7.01, 8.26, 5.63, 7.79, 6.86, 7.09, 6.08, 5.38, 5.51, 9.21, 6.89, 6.32, 6.07, 6.68, 7.12, 9.11, 6.81, 8.49, 8.22, 6.34, 5.51, 6.61, 4.34, 6.92, 8.23, 9.39, 8.34, 6.46, 9.98, 4.95, 8.21, 8.08, 6.45, 7.86, 6.69, 6.84, 8.34, 8.01, 7.03, 9.61, 7.26, 5.41, 6.97, 5.30, 6.25, 6.65, 4.90, 6.49, 6.67, 6.77, 6.93, 5.94, 5.99, 6.15, 8.18, 6.27, 6.41, 7.11, 5.60, 6.89, 7.24, 6.93, 5.58, 5.89, 5.39, 5.94, 5.94, 4.67, 7.32, 9.75, 5.96, 7.36, 6.33, 7.22, 5.79, 9.18, 9.17, 8.61, 8.78, 6.86, 8.28, 8.32, 4.55, 7.18, 9.10, 8.45, 5.75, 6.71, 6.68, 7.05, 6.10, 6.11, 5.50, 6.05, 6.08, 5.33, 7.53, 8.92, 5.29, 8.06, 8.08, 8.47, 5.72, 7.18, 3.86, 6.78, 4.64, 8.02, 6.65, 5.30, 5.95, 5.56, 7.24, 7.15, 5.96, 6.48, 4.81, 8.55, 6.75, 7.91, 7.61, 7.15, 6.74, 5.40, 6.69, 8.09, 8.31, 6.48, 6.53, 6.22, 8.19, 5.43, 5.75, 9.58, 9.05, 3.65, 8.98, 7.74, 7.84, 7.43, 8.28, 7.01, 7.10, 8.55, 6.13, 8.68, 8.12, 7.94, 8.08, 5.97, 7.90, 5.46, 6.73, 6.28, 7.55, 8.34, 6.37, 7.39, 4.81, 5.65, 5.69, 6.51, 8.38, 5.26, 6.84, 7.21, 5.40, 6.92, 8.17, 8.17, 9.34, 6.31, 6.86, 6.25, 6.89, 2.99, 6.41, 8.00, 4.88, 9.28, 5.38, 5.69, 7.11, 6.51, 5.39, 5.73, 6.51, 5.64, 5.37, 6.81, 4.94, 7.59, 6.59, 6.43, 5.50, 4.67, 4.12, 6.29, 6.04, 6.02, 6.77, 6.56, 6.21, 6.74, 4.95, 6.81, 6.79, 5.66, 9.52+, 5.87, 6.24, 6.82, 6.04, 5.12, 4.79, 5.00, 3.60, 4.35, 8.58, 7.34, 6.29, 6.44, 4.40, 8.08, 7.45, 8.08, 7.08, 11.20, 6.45, 9.23, 10.03, 4.52, 7.20, 6.30, 7.08, 5.78, 8.97, 7.40, 4.79, 4.30, 8.50, 8.41, 5.50, 11.17, 9.85, 10.16, 9.89, 7.02, 6.50, 7.31, 5.38, 6.42, 7.52, 4.81, 4.37, 5.66, 5.75, 6.83, 6.24, 6.85, 4.87, 7.58, 5.21, 6.40, 4.55, 8.04, 7.30, 6.89, 5.36, 7.07, 4.72, 6.69, 5.50, 5.22, 6.38, 12.05, 7.41, 11.48, 8.43, 8.51, 5.97, 4.82, 6.59, 3.42, 6.18, 6.00, 7.77, 5.53, 6.17, 5.26, 5.47, 5.54, 7.03, 4.30, 5.87, 7.17, 4.68, 4.96, 4.02, 9.34, 6.78, 6.25, 6.01, 4.90, 8.33, 7.02, 5.49, 6.27, 5.98, 6.61, 6.55, 8.81, 3.71, 9.82, 5.33, 7.35, 7.44, 5.39, 9.63, 7.29, 10.33, 5.65, 5.24, 6.96, 4.12, 7.11, 7.07, 7.44, 5.27, 8.55, 8.35, 6.76, 6.58, 6.41, 7.40, 6.96, 7.97, 7.29, 5.79, 5.49, 6.30, 6.78, 5.07, 7.67, 7.03, 6.47, 7.32, 8.16, 9.26, 8.92, 7.94, 6.74, 6.38, 7.83, 7.59, 6.65, 6.58, 6.62, 7.71, 4.33, 7.21, 8.23, 6.56, 16.92, 6.49, 6.66, 9.20, 5.92, 7.67, 6.69, 7.80, 7.62, 6.71, 7.43, 5.62, 5.45, 5.05, 4.85, 6.25, 5.04, 7.97, 6.38, 7.32, 7.93, 7.16, 7.67, 5.71, 7.25, 6.49, 4.86, 4.80, 5.27, 4.88, 5.20, 7.59, 6.66, 3.69, 6.32, 6.26, 8.40, 6.43, 7.55, 7.82, 6.29, 4.70, 5.85, 8.79, 6.14, 6.17, 5.83, 9.21, 8.42, 8.07, 4.41, 6.89, 5.66, 6.57, 5.53, 6.60, 7.51, 7.86, 6.91, 4.94, 6.12, 5.85, 6.38, 7.64, 9.09, 4.96, 6.97, 7.43, 8.28, 8.22, 8.19, 7.37, 8.98, 6.42, 4.90, 5.90, 6.60, 10.14, 6.48, 7.04, 5.72, 7.52, 7.09, 6.68, 6.80, 6.62, 6.67, 6.79, 6.61, 6.42, 6.49, 6.47, 7.22, 6.10, 7.55, 5.18, 7.31, 6.12, 5.14, 6.69, 6.43, 4.81, 5.77, 5.72, 4.55, 6.04, 4.60, 6.33, 6.72, 7.59, 7.07, 5.95, 6.65, 6.81, 8.05, 7.14, 9.97, 6.13, 5.62, 5.43, 8.78, 8.38, 5.39, 5.42, 7.54, 6.01, 5.41, 5.60, 8.75, 5.45, 8.76, 6.29, 8.28, 6.40, 6.48, 5.13, 8.09, 8.88, 5.64, 9.48, 7.99, 6.06, 8.63, 4.89, 4.95, 7.89, 8.10, 6.86, 8.54, 7.28, 9.38, 7.44, 6.13, 6.72, 6.28, 6.22, 9.84, 7.78, 25.90, 7.05, 5.65, 7.27, 6.84, 6.28, 7.76, 5.80, 4.79, 5.71, 7.51, 7.45, 7.00, 8.69, 6.32, 7.06, 7.48, 5.95, 6.18, 5.82, 6.72, 6.42, 5.56, 5.88, 7.25, 5.21, 6.75, 7.81, 6.55, 6.48, 7.33, 6.05, 6.15, 4.86, 7.07, 9.72, 8.66, 9.15, 7.02, 7.62, 5.86, 7.21, 5.88, 6.56, 10.64, 6.77, 9.66+, 5.25, 7.61, 7.45, 6.57, 7.09, 6.44, 3.60, 6.66, 7.81, 6.30, 7.39, 6.09, 7.89, 7.51, 4.67, 5.74, 6.32, 6.64, 8.10, 7.43, 6.81, 5.45, 7.21, 6.45, 7.52, 6.45, 7.22, 6.38, 9.02, 7.04, 6.79, 9.01, 7.09, 6.98, 6.89, 8.11, 6.82, 6.25, 6.35, 4.90, 5.45, 7.95, 7.16, 7.29, 6.60, 5.35, 7.05, 8.05, 6.01, 5.79, 7.02, 6.10, 6.28, 8.44, 7.93, 7.29, 7.15, 5.76, 9.92, 6.55, 6.49, 7.64, 6.40, 6.25, 11.19, 7.97, 10.59, 6.78, 6.93, 7.32, 4.73, 6.42, 4.65, 6.65, 4.57, 7.28, 5.26, 6.04, 8.27, 4.48, 9.32, 4.17, 8.12, 7.79, 7.57, 4.45, 6.34, 4.55, 6.82, 6.51, 4.89, 6.94, 6.51, 5.20, 4.81, 3.48, 5.20, 5.21, 7.37, 8.31, 6.98, 6.75, 8.23, 6.49, 6.54, 5.62, 5.12, 5.28, 6.14, 3.63, 6.30, 7.36, 6.34, 9.51+, 5.65, 4.46, 6.83, 7.01, 5.35, 7.90, 7.89, 6.05, 6.48, 18.57, 5.58, 7.10, 10.98, 5.76, 6.69, 6.13, 6.36, 10.16, 6.46, 12.22, 4.79, 13.25, 6.08, 7.23, 6.15, 13.91, 6.69, 9.49, 9.34, 6.92, 7.79, 5.83, 4.44, 6.28, 6.43, 4.96, 6.17, 6.73, 5.88, 8.76, 7.22, 7.49, 5.95, 5.84, 10.29, 6.76, 6.26, 5.96, 6.38, 6.33, 8.66, 6.27, 6.31, 5.75, 9.02, 7.60, 8.18, 7.09, 4.11, 7.29, 7.31, 6.64, 5.42, 8.08, 8.66, 7.12, 6.49, 4.38, 8.95, 5.17, 5.52, 6.63, 6.46, 5.55, 8.67, 8.25, 5.62, 7.63, 5.35, 6.77, 5.63, 7.61, 6.13, 6.42, 7.34, 6.08, 6.35, 7.09, 4.23, 6.24, 7.46, 6.08, 5.93, 7.45, 9.82, 7.69, 6.66, 8.99, 6.32, 8.29, 5.78, 4.62, 5.67, 7.54, 10.07, 6.65, 6.16, 5.69, 7.45, 4.75, 5.15, 6.31, 7.30, 4.91, 10.80, 4.71, 7.19, 7.92, 8.68, 6.82, 9.31, 6.48, 5.82, 5.67, 5.05, 4.99, 6.74, 7.48, 6.04, 6.43, 4.60, 5.52, 5.88, 6.69, 3.14, 4.21, 6.15, 9.12, 7.13, 4.51, 4.78, 4.77, 6.99, 3.82, 4.06, 6.92, 6.28, 7.14, 8.54, 4.70, 7.04, 5.55, 4.58, 7.08, 7.68, 7.54, 6.66, 5.32, 8.94, 6.03, 6.62, 4.36, 6.79, 6.10, 7.74, 6.16, 5.43, 10.35, 4.78, 7.18, 5.68, 6.60, 5.59, 6.16, 9.08, 6.56, 6.96, 6.12, 6.05, 7.04, 5.82, 6.81, 6.98, 6.62, 5.06, 6.92, 5.72, 4.32, 7.22, 5.65, 5.93, 6.07, 5.92, 7.16, 6.63, 5.55, 3.69, 6.99, 6.73, 8.14, 5.98, 7.84, 4.82, 7.21, 5.76, 5.92, 6.39, 6.27, 7.05, 6.24, 7.49, 4.75, 5.90, 6.33, 5.67, 3.26, 5.63, 7.67, 6.66, 5.88, 6.06, 3.93, 4.07, 6.72, 6.93, 5.33, 6.41, 8.05, 5.32, 8.48, 7.32, 5.96, 5.72, 6.86, 8.11, 8.31+, 5.56, 6.41, 7.25, 6.45, 5.52, 5.87, 6.82, 5.88, 6.55, 9.43, 7.33, 5.87, 5.96, 5.97, 6.89, 5.49, 5.96, 8.43, 5.31, 3.51, 7.29, 9.39, 9.16, 8.26, 6.96, 5.19, 6.09, 6.99, 8.26, 7.80, 5.99, 6.63, 5.36, 5.21, 5.93, 6.75, 6.13, 5.01, 6.66, 5.69, 7.58, 12.50, 7.69, 8.79, 5.57, 8.15, 9.42, 8.27, 6.72, 8.58, 8.58, 9.58, 5.92, 6.62, 6.18, 8.50, 7.95, 6.27, 5.45, 6.51, 5.48, 7.78, 5.77, 7.09, 6.19, 8.65, 9.54, 6.61, 5.63, 7.02, 6.02, 7.73, 8.54, 12.28, 6.78, 4.05, 7.31, 6.00, 7.35, 7.68, 8.64, 6.65, 9.32, 6.78, 11.87, 5.95, 6.89, 6.69, 6.22, 7.02, 6.35, 5.52, 5.67, 8.89, 6.99, 5.50, 7.29, 6.00, 6.88, 7.45, 8.95, 4.00, 5.81, 7.25, 6.13, 6.52, 9.57, 6.73, 5.95, 7.02, 9.30, 8.60, 6.73, 5.90, 7.78, 5.92, 8.35, 8.13, 5.87, 6.98, 5.68, 6.37, 8.72, 8.68, 6.69, 5.94, 7.29, 5.16, 7.87, 12.54, 5.99, 5.29, 6.30, 5.62, 7.88, 8.79, 4.39, 5.98, 8.26, 6.03, 6.09, 5.92, 5.15, 6.63, 6.29, 7.92, 4.58, 8.41, 5.65, 5.76, 6.79, 4.74, 6.04, 7.06, 5.30, 6.82, 4.77, 6.28, 7.48, 6.80, 7.77, 6.41, 5.01, 5.23, 5.51, 7.74, 6.12, 4.99, 5.07, 4.82, 8.13, 8.09, 8.39, 6.21, 4.80, 5.23, 5.14, 6.59, 7.27, 3.91, 8.01, 9.14, 7.70, 8.02, 5.47, 6.60, 6.31, 6.05, 6.25, 6.78, 6.03, 7.97, 3.98, 6.26, 7.90, 7.67, 6.91, 7.08, 7.15, 5.05, 9.19, 8.54, 7.15, 6.62, 4.05, 8.71, 7.07, 6.48, 6.89, 3.11, 7.65, 5.07, 6.35, 6.76, 8.22, 5.48, 5.52, 4.72, 5.01, 4.61, 4.48, 6.12, 6.50, 8.37, 8.42, 6.29, 4.88, 9.08, 5.42, 5.73, 6.83, 5.07, 7.17, 7.64, 7.42, 5.94, 5.16, 7.09, 5.61, 5.29, 4.99, 5.26, 3.32, 8.24, 5.04, 7.24, 6.01, 6.12, 7.10, 5.96, 7.38, 6.37, 7.72, 6.64, 6.19, 6.43, 3.96, 5.91, 9.79, 5.15, 6.36, 5.35, 5.67, 7.17, 4.71, 6.79, 6.07, 7.79, 9.30, 4.95, 7.53, 3.91, 6.96, 5.80, 5.40, 8.34, 7.82, 6.64, 6.38, 6.18, 7.28, 6.12, 4.59, 6.47, 5.97, 6.53, 6.32, 8.47, 7.27, 4.03, 5.60, 7.63, 6.20, 5.57, 6.45, 7.24, 6.02, 6.69, 10.71, 7.37, 5.28, 4.64, 5.27, 7.60, 7.20, 6.38, 5.99, 7.21, 4.85, 6.46, 6.63, 6.79, 6.44, 7.85, 7.21, 5.62, 5.61, 6.16, 6.44, 7.34, 5.64, 5.05, 5.74, 9.02, 6.87, 6.99, 6.73, 7.98, 4.67, 5.22, 5.23, 8.17, 5.54, 5.95, 4.89, 7.44, 7.24, 7.96, 7.62, 5.35, 6.54, 6.72, 5.36, 5.88, 7.14, 5.45, 7.48, 6.84, 6.73, 5.81, 7.99, 2.81, 4.91, 7.54, 6.38, 9.61, 7.04, 8.83, 4.92, 7.83, 8.88, 7.01, 4.93






Spoiler: Time dist



2+: 5
3+: 56
4+: 236
5+: 693
6+: 1123
7+: 881
8+: 583
9+: 306
10+: 144
11+: 70
12+: 41
13+: 31
14+: 6
15+: 9
16+: 6
17+: 11
18+: 5
19+: 3
20+: 1
21+: 3
22+: 0
23+: 0
24+: 1
25+: 2
26+: 2
27+: 0
28+: 1


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 6, 2013)

Not been posting on this thread for ages, sorry... I was gonna save it for 2000 solves (done ~1800) but it's been well over a month now, so I don't think I'll continue here. I might continue to keep a record of my solves anyway, and see how my average is looking once i've done the full marathon! (heck, I might even post here again, and record the slowest marathon ever )


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 6, 2013)

So far it is *erikoui *​in 160 days.


----------



## Username (Jul 7, 2013)

Schmidt, how do you get a time dist like yours?


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 7, 2013)

CStimer has this option.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 8, 2013)

Attempting 150 to 200 solves per day until a week before the world competition in Las Vegas. I want to start getting sub 30 ao12s when my hands are hot. 

First 25 days: 5154 solves, mean: 38.70, Best: 15.83, Ao12: 30.29, Ao100: 34.09

Day 25: 105 solves.


Mean Progress by day:
39.97, 40.30, 39.75, 42.61, [42.34], 41.07, 40.60, 40.37, 39.81, 38.85, 38.12, 37.59, 37.02, 38.14, 36.39, 36.65, 37.47, 36.17, (34.99), 35.19, 37.20, 35.33, 36.48, 36.18

Ao12 progress by day:
35.17, 35.10, 35.22, 32.80, [36.40], 36.31, 34.93, 34.52, 32.56, 34.16, 34.87, 33.97, 32.86, 34.60, 35.79, 31.41, 33.16, 32.53, 32.51, (30.29), 33.72, 30.72, 32.26, 31.73




Spoiler



6/18 #4517-4818
302 solves Mean: 39.97, Best: 22.68, ao12: 35.17, ao100: 39.35

6/19 #4819-5146
328 solves Mean: 40.30, Best: 24.35, ao12: 35.10, ao100: 38.93

6/20 #5147-5446
300 solves Mean: 39.75, Best: 21.54, ao12: 32.22, ao100: 38.99

6/21 #5447-5746
300 solves Mean: 42.61, Best: 25.78, ao12: 32.80, ao100: 41.12

6/22 #5747-6046
300 solves Mean: 42.34, Best: 26.12, a012: 36.40, a0100: 41.09

On day 5, my fingers are beginning to bleed slightly. I've learned to cube while ignoring the pain, at least most of the time. Thankfully, I'm not seeing joint or muscle pain. I'm hoping to see the finger tips toughen up over the next few days.

I'm finished with day 5 at 1PM. This is good. I'll get a decent night's sleep. Maybe the hallucinations I've been seeing during the last 50 or 75 solves these last few days will decrease.

I'm starting to see things in the cube I hadn't realized were there. It seems like my brain is starting to track cubies during F2L. Maybe at the end of this I'll have to start learning better OLL and PLL.

6/23 #6047-6346
300 solves Mean: 41.07, Best: 25.18, ao12: 36.31, ao100: 40.22

On day 6, I bought some "liquid bandage" so my right middle finger is no longer bleeding on my cube. Times are starting to improve a little. I can see progress, definitely better look ahead and cross. Times lousy because of fatigue. Still no serious muscle or joint pain. 

6/24 #6347-6646
300 solves Mean: 40.60, Best: 25.05, ao12: 34.93, ao100: 39.64

On day 7, I applied liquid bandage to my fingers in the morning and didn't need it the rest of the day. I think my fingers are getting used to this. Cross continues to improve. And I started thinking about F2L at night which I think is a good sign.

6/25 #6647-6782
136 solves Mean: 40.37, Best: 25.37, ao12: 38.46 a0100: 39.31

Wrists started hurting so I cut back substantially.

6/26 #6783-7082
300 solves: Mean 39.81, Best: 22.74, ao12: 32.56, ao100: 38.01

Awesome! New PB ao12! My finger speed is improving as well as look ahead and cross organization. I also set a new PB ao5: 30.14 and a new PB mo3: 26.77 (lucky of course).

6/27 #7083-7282
200 solves: Mean 38.85, Best 25.14, ao12: 34.16, ao100: 38.21

Day 10: New best mean for the day. Quit early after 200 solves, need to spend more time painting cubes for the Vegas meet. Fingers in good shape. I should be setting new long term PBs if I keep it down to 200 solves per day. Continue to learn new cross techniques, today it was ways to do it quickly without planning it out in advance.

Day 11: Took a break.

6/29 #7283-7532
250 solves: Mean 38.12, Best 15.83 (!!), ao12: 34.87, ao100: 37.27

Day 12: Got a new low mean for the day as well as new PB ao72, ao100 and ao1152. Also picked up a glorious new PB 15.83 single, a lucky cross+F2L case. The scramble (cross on bottom) was:
U2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' U2 L2 D R D2 L2 B' F' U B' U2 F2 R2 U'

I've noticed is that sometimes I just seem to "know" what's on the hidden faces during F2L. This is without really knowing why. Not sure how my brain did this. I'm cointinuing to improve on the cross.

6/30 #7533-7682
150 solves: Mean 37.59, Best: 24.51, ao12: 33.97, ao100: 37.37

Day 13: Took break in AM to celebrate new PB of previous day. Also, very hot in Las Vegas. Too much celebration yesterday, only did 150 solves today but set new best mean and a best Ao100 over the 12/13 boundary.

7/01 #7683-7832
150 solves: Mean 37.02, Best: 25.98, ao12: 32.86, ao100: 36.11

Day 14: My finger speed is improving. New best mean, ao100 and a very nice (for me) ao12.

7/02 #7833-7886
54 solves: Mean 38.14, Best: 26.75, ao12: 34.60, ao100: 38.14

7/03 #7887-7990
104 solves: Mean 36.39, Best: 24.77, ao12: 35.79, ao100: 36.26

7/04 #7991-8170
180 solves: Mean 36.65, Best: 22.93, ao12: 31.41, ao100: 35.74

Day 17: New PBs all over the place including Mo10, Ao12, Ao72, Ao100, Ao1152.

7/5 #8171-8370
200 solves: Mean 37.47, Best: 22.39, ao12: 33.16, ao100: 37.01

Day 18: Las Vegas is too hot to speedsolve today.

7/6 #8371-8580
210 solves: Mean 36.17, Best: 24.28, a012: 32.53, ao100: 35.70

Day 19: New best mean and Ao100.

7/7 #8581-8800
220 solves: Mean 34.99, Best 22.86, ao12: 32.51, ao100: 34.79

Day 20: New best mean and some long term averages. Mostly better consistency, fewer errors.

7/8 #8801-9145
345 solves: Mean 35.19, Best: 24.17, ao12: 30.29, ao100: 34.09

Day 21: Did 345 solves and got a new PB Ao12: 30.29. This is 1% away from the target. I'm beginning to think I can get there. Also new PB Ao72, Ao100 and Ao1152. My muscles are toughening up.

7/9 Took break

7/10 #9146-9250
105 solves: Mean: 37.20, Best: 25.63, ao12: 33.72, ao100: 37.06

7/11 #9251-9450
200 solves: Mean: 35.33, Best 21.64, ao12: 30.72, ao100: 34.76

7/12 #9451-9565
115 solves: Mean: 36.48, Best: 26.61, Ao12: 32.26, Ao100: 36.29

7/13 #9566-9670
105 solves: Mean: 36.16, Best: 22.86, Ao12: 31.73, Ao100: 35.85


----------



## TDM (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm going to try this again now I have a 2x2.



Spoiler: Times



P=PBL skip
O=OLL skip
F=first face skip
NL=good non-lucky time


Spoiler: Day 1: 14/7/13



*450* solves.
5.25, 5.76, 6.33, 6.01, 6.51, 7.49+, 10.10, 6.08, 12.25, 7.55+, 7.26, 7.42, 6.69, 6.62, 6.43, 10.30, 6.93, 8.03, 5.55[NL], 8.98+, 5.51[NL], 7.08, 6.72, 7.05, 8.30+, 6.45, 7.84, 6.61, 10.22, 6.66, 7.60, 5.35[NL], 7.96, 5.60[NL], 8.77, 7.46+, 8.50, 7.31, 6.65, 10.22, 5.02[NL], 6.93, 8.72+, 8.53, 6.91+, 5.78[NL], 5.01[NL], 4.90[O], 5.81, 7.77, 5.94, 5.92, 5.28[NL], 7.57, 7.33, 7.85, 5.76, 9.29+, 7.11, 4.95[NL], 9.27, 4.09[O], 5.15[NL], 10.11, 8.81, 8.17, 6.80, 6.92, 4.69[NL], 7.04, 5.84, 4.77[NL], 7.27, 7.98, 6.13, 16.34, 8.18, 7.55, 6.00, 5.87, 5.69, 6.12, 6.93, 2.93[R2 F2 R' U' R F U F2 U'], 2.65[R F' U F2 U' R2 F' R' U], 7.61, 5.24, 6.53, 10.91, 5.91, 6.54, 5.61, 7.12, 6.83, 6.35, 5.53, 6.69, 5.59, 6.74, 5.10, 16.48, 5.87, 7.34, 7.80, 4.43[NL], 5.51, 5.30, 9.46, 6.17, 6.27, 5.78, 5.10, 6.34, 7.43, 6.22, 5.73, 10.08, 6.19, 7.23, 6.86, 8.24+, 6.20, 5.86, 7.19, 5.57, 9.27+, 5.22, 7.30, 6.57, 3.93[O], 7.09, 4.89[NL], 5.83[O], 10.55, 6.70, 9.17, 5.74, 13.65+, 9.34, 6.47, 6.27[O], 6.66, 4.26[NL], 6.60, 6.36, 8.45, 5.77, 6.26, 5.96, 5.29, 9.14, 6.80, 7.42, 7.71, 9.25+, 5.44, 7.56, 8.43, 6.43, 7.70, 4.89[NL], 6.61+[O], 6.81, 5.33, 7.11, 7.41, 6.95, 4.49[NL], 8.14, 6.11, 5.77, 4.84[NL], 14.27, 6.58, 7.86+, 8.90, 5.53, 8.42+, 8.42, 5.14, 6.33, 7.13, 4.73[NL], 6.75+, 13.06, 8.18, 5.64, 6.26, 7.97+[O], 7.71, 6.92, 8.20, 5.40, 6.64, 10.78, 5.52, 6.71, 7.88, 4.00[NL], 5.80, 7.37, 6.26, 5.22, 9.30, 6.14, 7.89, 6.17, 6.93, 7.42, 8.07, 7.45+, 5.53, 9.33+, 4.79[NL], 5.46, 13.83, 8.02, 4.62[O], 5.08, 6.77+, 5.69, 6.80, 6.44, 5.42, 5.11, 8.56+, 6.67, 6.24, 7.27, 6.03+, 5.71, 4.97[NL], 5.27, 5.76, 4.94[NL], 5.61, 5.89, 7.12, 6.10, 5.71, 7.26, 5.62, 5.02, 8.29, 3.30[NL], 5.73, 4.97, 6.70, 4.92, 7.42, 6.27, 5.34, 5.99, 4.95, 6.24, 6.22, 5.95, 6.03, 7.06, 8.30, 6.43, 4.66[NL], 5.52, 6.73, 7.52, 6.79, 12.77, 6.38, 4.52[NL], 7.31, 4.01[P], 5.46, 5.84, 6.00, 7.68, 5.32, 6.33, 10.26+, 8.36, 4.75, 7.60, 5.03, 6.32, 7.95, 5.39, 8.19, 4.77, 6.42, 7.93, 5.69, 7.44, 5.19, 6.82, 7.45, 10.32, 6.07, 5.39, 6.50, 6.83, 4.40[O], 4.93, 5.60, 11.74, 6.36, 8.37, 4.13[F], 5.55, 5.96, 5.76, 4.06[NL], 6.66, 7.43, 6.93, 5.94, 5.88, 8.58, 7.50, 5.77, 7.08, 6.04, 6.32, 6.06, 8.21+, 5.05, 5.95, 5.84, 6.17[O], 6.43, 5.73, 6.93, 7.07, 8.46, 5.95, 9.93+, 5.42, 7.64, 5.75, 7.03, 5.15, 4.96, 6.52, 7.23+, 5.91, 4.75, 6.06, 6.82, 6.63, 3.83[F], 5.38, 6.06, 5.50, 5.84, 11.79, 5.05, 7.21, 6.10, 6.22, 7.11, 4.98, 5.60, 6.29, 5.99, 7.65, 6.21, 7.45, 5.72, 6.96, 6.53, 6.01, 5.91, 7.08, 9.82+, 4.19[NL], 6.48, 5.80, 7.24, 6.52, 2.94[P], 3.51[P], 6.25, 5.34, 7.28, 5.72, 7.23, 6.02, 6.96, 6.70, 5.42, 7.60, 9.80, 9.56, 7.36, 8.27, 6.59, 7.00, 9.48+, 5.74, 5.38, 4.94, 7.91, 6.61, 6.19, 6.12, 7.44, 4.15[F], 6.69, 6.21, 6.87, 6.34, 6.13, 6.60, 7.68, 6.19, 5.86, 6.19, 6.52, 7.94, 4.71, 6.34, 3.48[NL], 7.10, 7.83, 7.31, 6.16, 5.98, 6.83, 7.99, 5.36, 6.79, 6.47, 6.80, 6.07, 6.00, 6.57, 5.40[O], 3.72[O], 5.26, 5.61, 6.72, 6.46, 4.80, 5.49, 6.59, 4.05[O], 5.06, 6.84, 4.13[NL], 7.74, 7.74, 6.83
*Day 1 average:* 6.57





Spoiler: Day 2: 15/7/13



*500* solves.
5.94, 2.90[1 move F+O], 6.00, 6.21, 5.15, 6.80, 5.69, 5.19, 4.61[NL], 8.25, 7.99, 6.49, 5.96, 6.56, 5.49, 7.37, 6.39, 7.20, 6.63, 6.05, 4.34[P], 5.64, 8.12, 5.38, 6.45, 5.82, 7.38, 6.53, 5.97, 7.24, 6.09, 6.23, 6.13, 6.17, 6.42, 5.57, 6.53, 3.84[P], 6.09, 7.24, 5.58, 7.99, 6.35, 6.18, 4.69[NL], 5.00, 5.21, 5.05, 5.75, 7.11, 6.40, 4.64[NL], 5.63, 4.75, 4.84, 6.69, 4.77, 5.29, 6.96, 6.77, 5.77, 5.85, 5.50, 6.90, 5.54, 7.24, 6.26, 7.29, 7.61+, 5.84, 5.60, 6.32, 7.58, 6.67, 6.40, 4.63[NL], 7.02, 6.32, 6.39, 6.90, 8.20, 8.11+, 7.71, 8.64+, 8.30+, 8.12, 5.41, 3.71[P], 7.35, 7.77, 4.37[NL], 4.15[P], 7.53, 6.33, 1.38[U R2 F2], 12.42, 5.79, 6.75, 10.58+, 5.13, 5.99, 5.08, 6.20, 7.54, 5.63, 6.43, 7.04, 5.00, 5.43, 4.44[NL], 8.26, 6.92, 6.25, 7.42, 7.54, 7.15, 5.20, 4.17[NL], 6.92, 11.16, 6.99, 6.29, 7.21, 9.19+, 7.13, 8.44, 6.40, 5.87, 5.92, 6.94, 6.86, 5.24, 6.28, 6.93, 6.43, 7.87, 5.52, 5.91, 10.50, 4.56, 6.19, 3.67[NL], 6.71, 6.59, 8.32, 6.40, 7.06, 6.50, 6.10, 6.41, 7.47, 6.49, 6.81, 5.18, 6.05, 6.89, 5.93, 9.59, 6.68, 5.45, 5.74, 7.05, 5.51, 5.84, 5.32, 4.47[NL], 4.70, 5.46, 2.47[U2 R F R' U R U2], 5.31, 7.13, 7.35, 6.59, 5.31, 5.89, 11.58+, 8.08, 5.77, 4.72, 5.67, 6.76, 4.89, 10.59, 4.75, 5.28, 8.44+, 7.59+, 6.02, 5.48, 8.90, 2.54[P], 6.63, 8.70, 2.19[F2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U'], 5.83, 6.40, 8.16, 4.30[NL], 4.96, 6.43, 7.15, 5.63, 5.53, 4.55, 6.69, 5.12, 4.59, 4.60, 8.02, 7.21, 7.92+, 5.52, 5.61, 6.84, 11.55, 5.46, 4.76, 5.73, 6.11, 5.64, 5.44, 6.11, 4.77, 5.45, 3.36[O], 6.53, 5.97+[O], 6.12, 5.25, 7.75, 8.98, 7.48+, 6.49, 4.93, 6.89, 6.03, 7.06, 5.35, 6.60, 4.52, 4.53, 6.60, 5.99, 6.10, 6.14, 5.69, 7.98, 6.18, 4.72, 6.35, 5.79, 7.96, 4.79, 8.44, 6.06, 5.89, 6.04, 9.94, 5.00, 8.44+, 7.54, 5.79, 7.30, 10.63, 7.33, 2.93[O], 8.43, 6.36, 5.98, 5.59, 5.36, 4.28[O], 8.76, 5.64, 7.52, 10.54, 6.57, 6.60, 5.03, 5.52, 4.79, 4.86, 5.49, 5.51, 3.93[O], 8.11, 10.58, 5.64, 9.58+, 6.77, 5.08[O], 5.01, 7.86, 6.67, 6.87, 6.60, 5.40, 5.79, 6.19, 5.25, 8.13, 5.83, 6.63, 5.72, 7.62, 5.08, 7.42, 4.54, 6.30, 8.31+, 7.67, 4.98, 7.16, 4.93, 4.84, 8.61, 9.33, 7.51, 5.59, 8.74, 5.63, 6.22, 5.47, 7.53, 5.73, 7.54, 5.29, 6.52, 9.06, 6.60, 5.92, 5.45, 7.62, 7.41, 4.23[NL], 7.05, 6.55, 5.63, 5.54, 6.46[O], 6.50, 5.09, 4.59[NL], 5.98, 6.72, 4.92, 5.51, 8.54, 4.59, 5.61, 7.16, 5.53, 8.38+, 5.27, 8.08, 7.47, 4.17[NL], 9.55, 7.89+, 6.41, 1.61[U2 R U' F' R], 6.23, 6.24, 6.96, 6.63, 4.85, 5.90, 4.10[O], 7.59, 6.53, 7.60, 3.70[P], 5.12, 5.06, 5.06, 4.97, 4.92, 4.30[NL], 5.01, 5.91, 4.02[NL], 5.59, 5.61, 5.54, 6.56, 6.71, 7.17, 5.29, 5.75, 6.69, 6.76, 7.44, 5.09, 5.14, 12.67, 4.88, 7.66+, 7.94, 6.02, 6.99, 5.87, 5.55, 7.05, 5.37, 6.97, 4.60, 7.00, 11.39, 6.03, 7.75, 6.52, 6.13, 5.56, 5.74, 6.37, 5.80, 6.41, 8.87+, 7.04, 6.91, 6.58, 11.27+, 6.86, 9.23, 6.07, 7.55, 5.27, 5.78, 5.65, 8.06, 5.32, 5.17, 6.53, 5.54, 5.74, 4.86, 9.31, 6.16, 7.50, 5.22, 8.67, 9.08, 6.70, 5.61, 6.87, 5.12, 7.43, 4.97, 5.03, 4.03[NL], 6.43, 5.04, 6.89, 11.75+, 5.58, 5.88, 6.59, 8.66, 6.25, 4.55, 5.23+[O], 6.19, 6.15, 7.32, 5.36, 6.77, 7.68, 6.27, 5.29, 6.23, 6.06, 13.57, 7.86, 8.28, 5.93, 6.28, 6.16, 6.73, 6.30, 6.89, 5.64, 2.48[P], 6.38, 6.71, 6.77, 8.56, 7.58, 5.84, 5.65, 9.52, 5.48, 6.29, 6.20, 5.21, 6.50, 6.33, 6.95, 6.61, 6.03, 5.36
*Day 2 average:* 6.31





Spoiler: Day 3: 16/7/13



*400* solves.
6.60[O], 6.37, 6.20, 5.12, 7.13, 5.58, 9.63, 5.35, 6.70, 5.42, 4.46[NL], 4.79, 4.80[O], 5.54, 4.50[NL], 9.14, 4.63, 5.15, 6.85, 5.47, 8.27, 4.98, 4.91, 7.27+, 4.86, 9.20, 7.40, 6.67, 5.70, 5.37, 5.42, 6.37, 5.90, 7.00, 5.22, 4.25[P], 6.06, 8.60, 5.72, 5.88, 7.45, 5.45, 4.58, 7.82, 8.16, 6.96, 6.38, 8.36, 6.81, 6.68, 6.16, 5.25, 5.02, 5.87, 4.64, 5.05, 5.68, 6.45, 5.59, 5.88, 5.90, 8.06+, 5.38, 5.39, 5.45, 5.24, 5.82, 4.49[NL], 4.90, 6.13, 6.69, 6.37, 5.05, 4.18[P], 5.75, 8.87+, 4.01[NL], 8.50+, 5.36, 7.97+, 6.76, 4.97, 5.62, 6.25, 5.74, 6.71, 6.11, 5.74, 6.03, 5.53, 4.23[NL], 7.24, 7.37, 5.35[O], 4.21[F], 5.09, 7.54, 4.71, 8.00, 5.02, 7.04, 5.67, 5.39, 7.15, 7.32, 5.31, 4.93, 3.96[NL], 7.75, 6.56, 7.76, 5.16, 4.96, 6.14, 4.08[NL], 5.71, 6.60, 5.56+[O], 5.78, 3.20[P], 5.56, 5.75, 6.79, 5.60, 5.06, 5.15, 3.75[NL], 4.03[NL], 6.23, 5.48, 6.45+, 3.78[O], 6.08, 5.68, 4.51[O], 5.36, 5.23, 6.57, 6.87, 3.88[P], 5.67, 6.78, 4.96, 6.58, 5.32, 10.36, 4.90, 6.09, 4.16[NL], 6.27, 7.31, 5.20, 8.05, 5.18, 6.39, 6.73, 5.24, 6.87, 6.99, 7.12, 4.95, 4.01[NL], 5.74, 6.29, 5.75, 3.88[F], 5.70, 4.82, 5.52, 5.19, 6.27, 8.95, 5.69, 3.88[P], 6.38, 7.89, 8.22, 5.85, 6.34, 7.82, 6.09, 4.56, 6.27, 8.80, 6.65, 6.11, 5.99, 7.38, 5.38, 4.61, 7.03, 5.57, 4.91, 5.98, 11.40, 6.49, 5.43, 9.61, 4.70, 4.84, 6.57, 6.66, 6.52, 5.58, 5.75, 7.51, 5.80, 4.45[NL], 6.94, 7.06, 6.31, 4.92, 5.50, 5.73, 5.34, 5.41, 6.04, 7.13[O], 5.33, 5.24, 5.31, 6.30, 5.90, 5.90, 6.01, 4.72[F], 6.97, 5.74, 4.80, 7.29, 7.72, 7.43, 7.36, 5.78, 8.83, 5.37, 5.55, 6.24, 6.32, 6.67, 5.44, 8.13, 5.17, 5.67, 5.43, 5.70, 5.35, 6.85, 4.63, 5.72, 4.78, 3.76[O], 4.53, 6.21, 5.45, 6.32, 5.33, 4.87, 8.51+, 5.61, 7.05, 7.66, 5.95, 6.40, 5.60, 5.56, 5.57, 2.64[P], 4.78, 5.29, 5.81, 4.44[NL], 6.83, 5.97, 15.58, 8.75+, 5.94, 5.96, 5.82, 5.83, 6.60, 4.92, 5.27, 6.50, 7.43, 5.83, 6.39, 7.10, 5.02, 6.97, 5.32, 8.36, 7.65, 4.90, 6.28+, 4.87, 4.38[NL], 6.91, 6.80, 5.48, 8.06, 5.11, 5.50, 13.81+, 7.63, 5.93, 5.84, 6.84, 5.69, 7.30, 4.56, 5.88, 5.83, 8.26+, 4.31[NL], 7.23, 3.11[P], 7.61, 7.49, 5.83, 6.73, 6.94, 4.46[NL], 4.83, 6.15, 5.70, 6.57, 7.20+, 8.26, 5.19, 8.04, 5.57, 4.64, 4.58, 6.62, 5.44, 5.38, 7.10+, 7.49, 6.01, 6.00, 6.14, 5.47, 4.57, 6.24, 7.92, 4.24[NL], 4.79, 6.84, 7.63+, 8.68, 6.17, 4.96, 5.20, 6.41, 4.82, 6.48, 6.11, 4.84[P], 5.77, 5.69, 5.58, 7.09, 7.92, 4.43[NL], 6.63, 4.98, 5.35, 8.34, 5.44, 6.88, 4.23[NL], 8.73+, 7.46, 5.32, 9.86, 5.74, 6.34, 5.52, 8.48, 6.69, 5.52, 4.21[NL], 8.11+, 5.60, 5.01, 3.85[NL], 4.40[NL], 5.42, 5.26, 6.56, 7.32, 3.04[O], 5.85, 5.53, 5.16, 12.44, 8.15, 7.80, 6.30
*Day 3 average:* 6.02





Spoiler: Day 4: 17/7/13



*362* solves.
5.90, 7.87, 3.95[P], 4.85, 5.76, 6.92, 4.69, 5.47, 7.78, 7.40, 6.66, 3.85[F], 5.55+, 7.13, 5.46, 7.35+, 6.00, 6.59, 4.81, 7.57, 6.17, 6.22, 6.32, 3.31[NL], 5.36, 6.98, 6.56, 6.73, 7.25, 5.16, 7.63, 6.73, 7.65+, 5.13, 8.82, 6.61, 6.11, 6.00, 12.61, 7.40, 5.56[O], 6.26, 6.49, 6.22, 6.26, 6.68, 5.31, 7.01, 6.02, 11.71, 8.40, 8.97, 6.60, 6.03, 8.86, 8.08, 5.40, 7.53, 5.99, 5.95, 8.47, 5.82, 5.77, 6.74, 6.41, 4.03[NL], 10.01, 6.17, 5.44, 6.40, 4.94, 6.03, 5.25, 4.98, 4.01[O], 7.44, 6.75, 13.64, 6.18, 5.84, 6.78, 5.31, 6.58, 4.68, 3.91[NL], 3.96[NL], 5.28, 4.84, 5.07, 5.18, 4.86, 5.89, 4.23[NL], 5.13, 6.52, 5.08, 4.31[NL], 4.02[NL], 4.26[NL], 4.64, 5.36, 7.98, 5.09, 7.79, 4.45[NL], 4.25[NL], 5.88, 6.57, 8.28, 5.15, 6.10, 6.85, 4.91[O], 5.62, 4.72, 7.34, 6.63, 5.76, 6.57[O], 6.92, 9.53, 5.20, 5.53, 4.74, 6.30, 5.74, 8.56+, 5.65, 6.41, 4.51, 4.61, 6.93, 6.60, 6.85, 7.63, 5.13, 5.91, 6.90+, 5.40, 8.28+, 6.43, 4.55, 5.36, 5.34, 6.61, 6.13, 5.80, 5.39, 6.51, 7.06, 5.18, 3.50[P], 5.71, 4.47[NL], 8.34, 5.29, 4.60, 5.52, 5.06, 6.05, 11.22+, 4.08[O], 4.88, 3.33[P], 5.88, 2.69[P], 5.09, 5.62, 4.87, 6.62, 4.39[NL], 5.75, 7.35, 7.31, 5.08, 5.63, 2.94[P], 4.74, 6.81, 6.87, 6.32, 4.71, 5.62, 6.23, 7.96, 6.01, 7.61, 5.48, 5.80, 5.20, 5.86, 4.65, 5.19, 5.49, 5.56, 5.68, 6.29, 5.74, 5.91, 4.57, 4.18[NL], 5.49, 4.81, 3.34[O], 5.98, 6.30, 5.08[O], 5.48, 5.28, 4.77, 3.12[P], 6.65, 5.40, 7.81, 6.71, 5.81, 10.65, 5.69, 6.11, 5.71, 6.96, 6.70, 3.20[F], 9.13, 5.26, 6.39, 5.99[O], 5.67, 4.95, 4.98, 5.27, 8.11+, 5.03, 6.21, 6.27, 4.77, 5.14, 4.48[NL], 5.73, 4.49[NL], 4.79, 5.92[CLL], 5.80, 5.56, 6.08, 6.05, 6.40, 8.06, 4.50, 5.43, 7.11, 4.05[NL], 5.21, 8.23, 9.86, 6.98, 5.49, 3.35[P], 11.38, 4.71, 8.19, 5.67, 4.61, 4.98, 6.41, 6.39, 4.66, 6.30, 4.49[NL], 6.56, 5.53, 6.41, 6.55, 6.35, 6.29, 6.55, 11.54, 5.66, 5.11, 5.49, 6.73, 5.94, 4.40[NL], 5.68[O], 4.78, 4.89, 6.46, 5.14, 7.12, 4.90, 6.01, 5.64, 5.12, 5.22, 5.19, 5.80, 5.44, 4.62, 5.67, 5.21, 4.64, 7.30, 4.93, 1.99[F U' F R F' U], 6.14, 7.76, 4.78, 5.23, 4.83, 5.49, 5.27, 5.60, 5.36, 4.56, 6.87, 5.18, 6.95, 6.05, 5.57, 8.63, 4.68, 7.03, 6.03, 6.55, 7.23, 1.40[O], 4.90, 7.67, 5.00, 4.10[O], 5.63, 5.96, 7.95, 7.42, 5.20, 4.76, 3.57[P], 4.55[O], 6.39, 6.04, 5.31, 4.15, 6.09, 6.15, 6.23, 5.49, 4.57, 3.15[O], 4.94, 6.10, 5.75, 3.83[P], 5.83, 4.78, 6.71, 5.36, 6.17, 6.16, 3.82[O], 4.48[NL], 6.68, 6.65
*Day 4 average:* 5.85





Spoiler: Day 5: 18/7/13



*200* solves.
5.11, 6.56, 6.12, 5.15, 4.52, 2.66[P], 6.34, 5.89, 5.25, 5.24, 3.20[P], 5.72, 6.35, 5.62, 4.43[O], 4.48[NL], 6.18, 4.26[NL], 6.17, 7.09, 4.47[NL], 6.81, 5.76, 2.57[P], 4.95, 5.67, 5.85, 7.88, 4.97[O], 3.29[P], 5.02, 4.73, 5.47, 5.76, 5.87, 5.95, 5.73, 5.74, 3.55[P], 7.04, 5.44, 5.47, 6.03[5.82], 5.64, 7.26, 6.86, 5.69, 5.83, 5.08, 5.37, 5.38, 5.76, 6.09, 5.56, 6.15, 4.93, 4.80, 4.76, 5.50, 4.64, 3.62[NL], 5.52, 6.67, 5.38, 5.41, 5.78, 5.13[O], 5.50, 6.27, 3.80[NL], 3.41[P], 6.73, 6.12, 4.58, 5.32, 7.27, 5.97, 3.85[CLL], 6.90, 5.15, 2.99[F], 5.55, 5.00, 5.84, 4.89, 4.26, 5.67, 4.03[O], 6.63, 4.67, 7.65, 9.39, 4.94, 5.21, 3.46, 5.63, 4.91, 5.22, 5.72, 6.15, 5.73, 5.79, 6.81, 5.07, 3.01, 3.68, 3.55, 6.15, 4.13[NL], 7.00, 5.75, 3.16[P], 4.77, 5.66, 6.59, 5.36, 6.68, 5.28, 6.21, 4.40, 4.11, 5.44, 6.50, 5.94, 3.49[O], 5.26, 4.42[NL], 5.43, 6.05, 3.57[P], 6.12, 5.07, 4.78, 5.59, 1.51[P], 5.59, 5.71, 5.33, 6.56, 4.87, 5.26, 6.59, 4.27[NL], 5.53, 3.95[O], 4.87, 3.57[P], 5.97, 6.33, 4.96, 4.80, 3.86[NL], 5.76, 6.34, 5.24, 4.37[NL], 3.82[P], 5.54, 5.40, 4.39, 4.57, 4.24, 5.12, 5.80, 3.95[NL], 4.51, 7.03, 4.84, 4.89, 5.36, 4.04[O], 3.24[O], 6.13, 7.27, 7.86, 2.85[P], 8.45+, 4.29[NL], 4.71, 2.79[P], 6.24, 5.88, 4.59, 6.31, 3.44[P], 8.29, 5.75, 3.43[P], 8.82, 7.73, 6.90, 5.24, 5.97, 2.13[F], 6.34, 6.73, 4.99, 5.51, 5.72, 6.26
*Day 5 average:* 5.33





Spoiler: Day 6: 19/7/13



*155* solves.
4.36, 6.23, 5.67, 6.45, 6.27, 5.81, 5.41, 5.49, 4.62, 3.67[O], 4.35[NL], 5.62, 5.91, 4.23[NL], 5.19, 5.67, 6.44, 5.45, 6.08, 7.60, 5.71, 5.87, 3.44[P], 5.81, 4.17[F], 5.08, 5.92, 5.11, 5.25, 5.83, 4.62, 5.36, 5.28, 3.62[NL], 5.52, 5.74, 4.39[NL], 5.83, 5.20, 6.50, 4.94, 5.51, 5.34, 4.31, 4.05[P], 4.69, 5.17, 5.07, 5.40, 5.15[F], 5.38, 5.32, 4.75, 3.87[O], 5.42, 8.06, 6.00, 6.44, 5.97, 5.71, 6.32, 6.83, 4.09[NL], 5.92, 5.83, 4.94, 5.27, 5.22, 6.61, 5.48, 5.56, 7.30, 4.25[NL], 5.62, 6.41, 5.51, 5.23, 6.09, 5.83, 5.27, 6.16, 4.66, 6.87, 5.09, 5.69, 4.78, 7.04, 6.07, 5.25, 15.15, 6.54, 5.33, 6.35, 6.05, 5.96, 6.94+, 6.38, 6.36, 4.74, 6.38, 5.74, 7.07, 6.45, 4.07[NL], 6.41, 5.33, 4.24[NL], 6.13, 5.35, 4.33[O], 3.52[O], 5.60, 6.16, 4.80, 5.11, 5.60, 6.05, 3.92[NL], 7.44, 4.65, 4.90, 5.48, 5.76, 5.13, 5.90, 3.71[NL], 4.95, 5.15, 5.17, 4.62, 5.92, 4.66, 5.75, 4.97, 4.51, 4.87, 6.39, 6.87, 6.14, 5.38, 4.14[P], 4.71, 5.59, 5.29, 5.59, 4.80, 2.80[P], 5.21, 5.41, 4.72, 5.13, 4.02[NL], 5.06, 6.11, 4.66
*Day 6 average:* 5.43





Spoiler: Day 7: 20/7/13



*146* solves.
5.98, 5.06, 5.65, 5.63, 4.24[NL], 4.67, 5.30, 5.33, 5.63, 4.40[NL], 4.93, 3.54[O], 5.47, 5.52, 5.10, 5.20, 5.99, 4.19[NL], 5.64, 3.23[P], 4.66, 4.68, 4.28[NL], 5.75, 6.27[O], 5.49, 5.06, 3.85[F], 4.32[P], 3.61[O], 5.87, 5.76, 6.32, 6.17, 4.72, 5.22, 4.27[NL], 4.71[O], 5.17, 6.29, 4.99, 5.13, 4.80, 5.60, 6.59, 4.55[O], 5.15[O], 5.57, 4.92, 5.75, 6.05, 5.07, 4.77, 5.11, 4.28[F], 4.99, 6.26, 4.25[O], 4.56, 4.46[NL], 6.01, 6.28, 3.96[NL], 5.00, 5.05, 7.92, 5.44, 6.44, 5.01, 5.13, 4.98, 6.18, 5.20, 5.80, 5.98, 5.94, 5.80, 5.61, 5.26, 6.41, 6.83, 7.05, 2.85[O], 5.47, 5.89, 3.81[P], 3.67[O], 5.38, 5.08, 2.27[O], 5.42, 5.96, 2.79[P], 6.06, 5.07, 4.54, 5.15, 5.08, 7.56, 2.59[O], 5.50, 4.14[NL], 4.83, 4.51, 5.70, 4.88, 8.61, 6.48, 6.61, 5.17, 5.30, 5.37[O], 6.80, 6.22, 4.63, 3.54[O], 6.20, 5.35, 5.05, 4.66, 4.54, 8.87, 5.40, 5.27, 4.74, 8.75, 3.81[NL], 6.26, 4.64, 6.32, 5.42, 4.78, 5.61, 5.09, 5.06, 5.64, 5.13, 4.11[NL], 4.67, 5.97, 3.23[P], 4.42[O], 5.61, 6.60, 6.32, 3.61[O]
*Day 7 average:* 5.24





Spoiler: Day 8: 21/7/13



101 solves, but most got deleted so *43* times.
3.71[P], 5.66, 4.57[O], 5.24[O], 6.31, 4.22[NL], 6.62, 5.88, 4.71, 3.44[F], 4.59, 4.56, 4.86, 4.47[NL], 5.40, 4.63, 4.96, 5.23, 1.65[P], 5.72, 4.04[NL], 4.69, 6.74, 3.88[NL], 6.79, 4.29[NL], 5.19, 4.44[NL], 4.75, 5.16, 4.92, 3.20[NL], 4.19[NL], 4.83, 3.74[O], 4.39[NL], 4.01[NL], 4.89, 4.27, 5.08, 4.96, 1.75[O], 4.33
*Day 8 average:* 4.71





Spoiler: Day 9: 22/7/13



 times.
6.66, 4.79, 5.32, 5.01, 3.63[P], 2.85[P], 5.47, 4.44, 6.15, 5.79, 4.67, 1.80[O], 4.77, 3.54[NL], 4.38, 6.16, 7.66, 3.71[NL], 5.41, 3.16[P], 5.65, 5.61, 4.66, 6.28, 7.88+, 5.46, 3.44[NL], 5.73[P], 5.00, 5.02, 4.58, 4.83, 5.97, 4.60, 5.24, 5.68, 4.33, 5.49, 10.33, 4.79, 2.55[CLL]
*Day 9 average:*





*Days:* 8
*Solves:* 2256
*Average:* 5.98
*Best time:* 1.38
*Worst time:* 16.48
*Best Ao5:* 3.79
*Best Ao12:* 4.28
*Best Ao100:* 4.71
*Best Ao1000:* 5.56

My goal is to finish this marathon with a sub-5.5 average.
Day 5: qqTimer deleted about 30 times.
Day 7: half way
Day 8: over 50 times deleted and I've lost my PB Ao12, Ao100 and NL. At least I recorded what they were in my PB list before it happened.
Day 9: even more times deleted, including my PB. From now on, I'm going to copy my times to here (where they won't be deleted) and, at the end of each day, import them to qqTimer to find the averages, and then delete them from there afterwards.
Day 10: I've given up for now. qqTimer isn't working and I'm going to be out of the country for two weeks.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 15, 2013)

Attempting 150 to 200 solves per day until a week before the world competition in Las Vegas. I want to start getting sub 30 ao12s when my hands are hot. 

First 27 days: 5354 solves, mean: 38.57, Best: 15.83, Ao12: 30.29, Ao100: 34.09

Day 27: 200 solves. Best was 19.59, only my 2nd sub 20.


Mean Progress by day:
39.97, 40.30, 39.75, 42.61, [42.34], 41.07, 40.60, 40.37, 39.81, 38.85, 38.12, 37.59, 37.02, 38.14, 36.39, 36.65, 37.47, 36.17, (34.99), 35.19, 37.20, 35.33, 36.48, 36.18, 35.12

Ao12 progress by day:
35.17, 35.10, 35.22, 32.80, [36.40], 36.31, 34.93, 34.52, 32.56, 34.16, 34.87, 33.97, 32.86, 34.60, 35.79, 31.41, 33.16, 32.53, 32.51, (30.29), 33.72, 30.72, 32.26, 31.73, 32.34





Spoiler



6/18 #4517-4818
302 solves Mean: 39.97, Best: 22.68, ao12: 35.17, ao100: 39.35

6/19 #4819-5146
328 solves Mean: 40.30, Best: 24.35, ao12: 35.10, ao100: 38.93

6/20 #5147-5446
300 solves Mean: 39.75, Best: 21.54, ao12: 32.22, ao100: 38.99

6/21 #5447-5746
300 solves Mean: 42.61, Best: 25.78, ao12: 32.80, ao100: 41.12

6/22 #5747-6046
300 solves Mean: 42.34, Best: 26.12, a012: 36.40, a0100: 41.09

On day 5, my fingers are beginning to bleed slightly. I've learned to cube while ignoring the pain, at least most of the time. Thankfully, I'm not seeing joint or muscle pain. I'm hoping to see the finger tips toughen up over the next few days.

I'm finished with day 5 at 1PM. This is good. I'll get a decent night's sleep. Maybe the hallucinations I've been seeing during the last 50 or 75 solves these last few days will decrease.

I'm starting to see things in the cube I hadn't realized were there. It seems like my brain is starting to track cubies during F2L. Maybe at the end of this I'll have to start learning better OLL and PLL.

6/23 #6047-6346
300 solves Mean: 41.07, Best: 25.18, ao12: 36.31, ao100: 40.22

On day 6, I bought some "liquid bandage" so my right middle finger is no longer bleeding on my cube. Times are starting to improve a little. I can see progress, definitely better look ahead and cross. Times lousy because of fatigue. Still no serious muscle or joint pain. 

6/24 #6347-6646
300 solves Mean: 40.60, Best: 25.05, ao12: 34.93, ao100: 39.64

On day 7, I applied liquid bandage to my fingers in the morning and didn't need it the rest of the day. I think my fingers are getting used to this. Cross continues to improve. And I started thinking about F2L at night which I think is a good sign.

6/25 #6647-6782
136 solves Mean: 40.37, Best: 25.37, ao12: 38.46 a0100: 39.31

Wrists started hurting so I cut back substantially.

6/26 #6783-7082
300 solves: Mean 39.81, Best: 22.74, ao12: 32.56, ao100: 38.01

Awesome! New PB ao12! My finger speed is improving as well as look ahead and cross organization. I also set a new PB ao5: 30.14 and a new PB mo3: 26.77 (lucky of course).

6/27 #7083-7282
200 solves: Mean 38.85, Best 25.14, ao12: 34.16, ao100: 38.21

Day 10: New best mean for the day. Quit early after 200 solves, need to spend more time painting cubes for the Vegas meet. Fingers in good shape. I should be setting new long term PBs if I keep it down to 200 solves per day. Continue to learn new cross techniques, today it was ways to do it quickly without planning it out in advance.

Day 11: Took a break.

6/29 #7283-7532
250 solves: Mean 38.12, Best 15.83 (!!), ao12: 34.87, ao100: 37.27

Day 12: Got a new low mean for the day as well as new PB ao72, ao100 and ao1152. Also picked up a glorious new PB 15.83 single, a lucky cross+F2L case. The scramble (cross on bottom) was:
U2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' U2 L2 D R D2 L2 B' F' U B' U2 F2 R2 U'

I've noticed is that sometimes I just seem to "know" what's on the hidden faces during F2L. This is without really knowing why. Not sure how my brain did this. I'm cointinuing to improve on the cross.

6/30 #7533-7682
150 solves: Mean 37.59, Best: 24.51, ao12: 33.97, ao100: 37.37

Day 13: Took break in AM to celebrate new PB of previous day. Also, very hot in Las Vegas. Too much celebration yesterday, only did 150 solves today but set new best mean and a best Ao100 over the 12/13 boundary.

7/01 #7683-7832
150 solves: Mean 37.02, Best: 25.98, ao12: 32.86, ao100: 36.11

Day 14: My finger speed is improving. New best mean, ao100 and a very nice (for me) ao12.

7/02 #7833-7886
54 solves: Mean 38.14, Best: 26.75, ao12: 34.60, ao100: 38.14

7/03 #7887-7990
104 solves: Mean 36.39, Best: 24.77, ao12: 35.79, ao100: 36.26

7/04 #7991-8170
180 solves: Mean 36.65, Best: 22.93, ao12: 31.41, ao100: 35.74

Day 17: New PBs all over the place including Mo10, Ao12, Ao72, Ao100, Ao1152.

7/5 #8171-8370
200 solves: Mean 37.47, Best: 22.39, ao12: 33.16, ao100: 37.01

Day 18: Las Vegas is too hot to speedsolve today.

7/6 #8371-8580
210 solves: Mean 36.17, Best: 24.28, a012: 32.53, ao100: 35.70

Day 19: New best mean and Ao100.

7/7 #8581-8800
220 solves: Mean 34.99, Best 22.86, ao12: 32.51, ao100: 34.79

Day 20: New best mean and some long term averages. Mostly better consistency, fewer errors.

7/8 #8801-9145
345 solves: Mean 35.19, Best: 24.17, ao12: 30.29, ao100: 34.09

Day 21: Did 345 solves and got a new PB Ao12: 30.29. This is 1% away from the target. I'm beginning to think I can get there. Also new PB Ao72, Ao100 and Ao1152. My muscles are toughening up.

7/9 Took break

7/10 #9146-9250
105 solves: Mean: 37.20, Best: 25.63, ao12: 33.72, ao100: 37.06

7/11 #9251-9450
200 solves: Mean: 35.33, Best 21.64, ao12: 30.72, ao100: 34.76

7/12 #9451-9565
115 solves: Mean: 36.48, Best: 26.61, Ao12: 32.26, Ao100: 36.29

7/13 #9566-9670
105 solves: Mean: 36.16, Best: 22.86, Ao12: 31.73, Ao100: 35.85

7/14 #9671-9870
200 solve: Mean: 35.12, Best: 19.59, Ao12: 32.34, Ao100: 34.53

Day 27: 200 solves. Best was 19.59, only my 2nd sub 20.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 28, 2013)

At long last...

REMAINDER OF SECOND THOUSAND (solves 1101-2000)



Spoiler: times



9.74, DNF(7.63), 8.54, 9.25, 6.89, 10.17, 8.82, 9.06, 9.61, 7.69, 7.38, 8.68, 8.81, 8.50, 7.15, 7.05, 7.52, 5.95, 9.14, 9.34, 7.37, 6.39, 8.33, 8.13, 9.26, 8.64, 9.27, 7.85, 7.96, 8.10, 7.62, 13.19, 9.59, 8.42, 8.66, 8.38, 8.52, 8.79, 8.48, 6.29, 7.29, 9.20, 8.99, 7.67, 8.74, 8.14, 9.39, 7.75, 8.13, 9.07, 7.76, 5.08, 8.59, 9.83, 8.69, 7.99, 8.26, 7.42, 7.93, DNF(9.37), 8.24, 7.89, 6.26, 6.40, 7.64, 8.34, 7.97, 7.57, 7.70, 8.67, 9.58, 8.05, 7.76, 7.25, 7.88, 8.44, 7.53, 6.74, 10.34, 7.28, 6.98, 10.01, 6.25, 8.19, DNF(8.17), 8.51, 8.40, DNF(7.94), 8.18, 12.54, 6.96, 7.87, 8.03, 11.97, 8.74, 7.85, 8.83, 7.39, 7.80, 9.77

AVERAGE OF 100: 8.37
Best time: 5.08
Best avg5: 7.24
Best avg12: 7.71

8.06, 9.52, DNF(9.93), 8.68, 6.83, 10.36, 8.85, 7.67, 7.12, 9.12, 9.44, 7.49, 7.69, 8.11, 7.58, 8.10, 8.43, 8.55, 9.30, 7.76, 7.85, 7.67, 7.90, 7.73, 8.65, 8.26, 6.46, 7.18, 7.50, 8.58, 8.03, 6.89, 9.90, 8.31, 8.22, 9.80, 9.54, 8.53, 8.29, 9.26, 6.65, 7.06, 8.98, 8.25, 7.62, 7.82, 8.28, 7.59, 10.20, DNF(11.62), 9.85, 9.52, 8.13, 7.31, 7.01, 6.71, 10.44, 9.80, 8.23, 8.59, 9.95, 10.76, 7.34, 7.88, 7.50, 9.79, 7.83, 9.55, 7.37, 9.27, 8.29, 10.77, 11.81, 8.23, 7.27, 8.40, 8.61, 7.36, 7.97, 8.40, 7.10, 7.46, 8.24, 7.58, 8.44, 6.20, 7.00, 8.53, 7.10, 8.64, 8.43, 8.49, 8.25, 7.55, 7.40, 8.47, 8.13, 8.13, 6.88, 8.62

AVERAGE OF 100: 8.29
Best time: 6.20
Best avg5: 7.48
Best avg12: 7.67

9.94, 7.79, 8.70, 9.73, 8.67, 9.87, 9.03, 9.64, 8.72, 12.07, 6.96, 9.00, 8.67, 6.92, 7.49, 8.73, 9.76, 9.11, 8.70, 6.95, 8.46, 7.64, 7.29, 8.21, 6.50, 8.94, 8.91, 8.32, 7.42, 7.24, 8.53, 9.36, 10.80, 8.54, 9.11, 8.26, 10.01, 7.99, 7.75, 9.40, 8.70, 7.18, 9.01, 9.84, 8.24, 8.27, 9.38, 7.70, 8.48, 8.69, 7.47, 8.48, 7.17, 7.29, 8.32, 8.82, 9.17, 8.87, 8.96, 8.06, 10.57, 7.85, 8.76, 8.02, 9.61, 7.47, 9.34, 8.39, 8.99, 8.47, 7.58, 7.07, 10.04, 9.29, 7.58, 7.88, 8.59, 7.12, 7.31, 8.05, 8.64, 8.32, 6.28, 8.11, 7.61, 7.26, 7.95, 8.40, 9.07, 9.10, 9.15, 8.01, 8.44, 7.51, 7.89, 8.94, 8.67, 10.52, 6.52, 8.35

AVERAGE OF 100: 8.43
Best time: 6.28
Best avg5: 7.59
Best avg12: 7.78

8.84, 8.13, 7.11, 7.75, 10.80, 6.77, 8.48, 6.21, 8.76, 7.32, 5.70, 6.47, 14.04, 6.49, 7.04, 8.79, 5.73, 8.27, 8.02, 9.10, 8.23, 6.86, 7.74, 8.11, 7.96, 8.98, 7.91, 7.71, 8.21, 9.38, 7.89, 8.55, 8.54, 6.42, 8.55, 6.62, 8.08, 10.89, 6.83, 8.48, 11.90, 8.47, 7.82, 11.13, 8.59, 8.33, 9.27, 6.73, 7.75, 8.93, 7.09, 6.93, 11.27+, 8.59, 8.61, 8.58, DNF(7.91), 8.74, 8.85, 7.46, 7.07, 8.18, 9.23, 6.51, DNF(11.98), 10.34, 8.99, 8.77, 6.45, 8.35, 8.00, 6.98, 8.50, 8.35, 8.64, 6.43, 8.45, 9.02, 8.82, DNF(10.11), 11.14, 8.19, 7.73, 9.02, 5.97, 6.11, 5.90, 9.25, 10.48, 8.66, 8.26, 8.87, 7.35, 8.72, 9.52, 7.54, 7.47, 7.36, 7.57, 6.93

AVERAGE OF 100: 8.23
Best time: 5.70
Best avg5: 6.60
Best avg12: 7.21

8.27, 8.14, 7.76, 8.22, 7.54, 6.02, 8.96, 8.00, 8.18, 5.70, 8.98, 7.57, 5.47, 7.49, 6.98, 7.42, 9.25, 8.56, 7.82, 8.30, 8.40, 9.46, 5.92, 6.56, 9.07, 7.18, 8.18, 9.55, 7.41, 8.10, 8.21, 9.50, 7.50, 7.68, 8.78, 7.94, 7.38, 8.06, 7.84, 7.38, 8.59, 8.40, 7.18, 7.84, 7.23, 6.05, 6.83, 7.66, 7.58, 7.28, 7.18, 6.90, 8.62, 9.41, 9.31, 8.11, 8.85, 6.86, 7.33, 5.94, 8.06, 7.34, 8.54, 8.05, 6.16, 6.70, 8.55, DNF(10.05), 7.57, 7.02, 7.06, 8.34, 7.26, 7.42, 8.43, 6.43, 6.16, 8.99, 6.37, 6.62, 7.46, 9.15, 9.06, 6.35, 8.19, 8.14, 7.26, 8.19, 7.52, DNF(7.57), 8.32, 13.31, 8.96, 7.76, 7.94, 8.59, 6.10, 7.79, 8.30, 7.26

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.81
Best time: 5.47
Best avg5: 6.47
Best avg12: 7.24

7.41, 9.63, 7.15, 9.07, 7.71, 7.98, 8.33, 8.88, 8.48, 7.07, 6.80, 9.96, 7.26, 9.84, 7.79, 6.61, 8.55, 7.11, 9.98, 7.67, 6.18, 7.34, 7.26, 6.80, 7.25, 7.54, DNF(9.28), 10.63, 7.47, 8.04, 7.47, 7.26, 7.66, 7.68, 8.05, 8.03, 9.40, 8.63, 9.14, 9.10, 7.66, 9.86, 7.00, 7.78, 9.43, 6.97, 7.80, 8.10, 6.71, 8.35, 9.17, 8.98, 8.77, 7.20, 8.56, 7.82, 9.18, 9.69, 9.16, 8.06, 7.05, 8.66, 8.18, 7.70, 9.02, 8.59, 8.35, 6.99, 10.48, 9.52, 10.09, 9.75, 8.02, 9.07, 10.13, 9.27, 8.86, 6.67, 7.36, 9.38, 6.61, 10.18, 7.80, 7.76, 8.28, 9.63, 7.58, 7.47, 8.83, 10.70, 8.82, 8.73, 8.16, 9.30, 9.62, 6.66, 7.19, 8.33, 9.68, 7.09

AVERAGE OF 100 = 8.30
Best time: 6.18
Best avg5: 7.10
Best avg12: 7.39

7.09, 6.93, 11.27+, 8.59, 8.61, 8.58, DNF(7.91), 8.74, 8.85, 7.46, 7.07, 8.18, 9.23, 6.51, DNF(11.98), 10.34, 8.99, 8.77, 6.45, 8.35, 8.00, 6.98, 8.50, 8.35, 8.64, 6.43, 8.45, 9.02, 8.82, DNF(10.11), 11.14, 8.19, 7.73, 9.02, 5.97, 6.11, 5.90, 9.25, 10.48, 8.66, 8.26, 8.87, 7.35, 8.72, 9.52, 7.54, 7.47, 7.36, 7.57, 6.93, DNF(9.55), 8.58, 7.66, 7.31, 8.93, 6.34, 8.44, 8.68, 6.34, 9.15, 7.46, 10.11, 8.19, 8.03, 7.16, 8.72, 7.59, DNF(11.09), 9.44, 9.66, 8.50, 7.96, 7.58, 7.18, 7.83, 9.34, 6.90, 9.11, 9.13, 8.15, 5.61, 8.94, 7.03, 7.68, 7.13, 8.44, 9.80, 8.30, 7.09, 8.43, 8.78, 7.27, 8.56, 7.28, 6.68, 9.40, 9.02, 8.93, 7.69, 9.65

AVERAGE OF 100: 8.29
Best time: 5.61
Best avg5: 6.60
Best avg12: 7.78

7.86, 8.77, 7.83, 7.58, 8.38, 8.43, 7.66, 6.93, 6.71, 5.78, 8.56, 8.25, 6.91, 5.31, 9.63, 10.02, 5.91, 8.34, 6.88, 7.36, 7.69, 10.63, 9.06, 7.69, 7.84, 7.83, 7.46, 7.41, 8.93, 9.31, 8.21, 7.25, 9.58, 7.71, 8.88, 7.08, 8.19, 10.53, 7.96, 8.59, 8.09, 7.00, 5.96, 9.63, 8.34, 8.93, 7.44, 7.96, 8.09, 9.34, 8.46, 6.53, 7.84, 8.50, 8.22, 6.47, 7.18, 7.61, 17.21, 7.30, 8.18, 7.65, 7.90, 7.59, 7.40, 6.44, 9.30, 8.75, 5.86, 7.46, 8.90, DNF(7.28), 7.78, 8.46, 10.09, 8.81, 8.36, 7.46, 9.36, 9.02, 9.44, 7.93, 9.65, 8.52, 9.52, 7.34, 10.47, 7.61, 8.02, 8.81, 6.94, 8.69, 7.21, 8.84, 9.21, 6.28, 7.78, 9.47, 7.21, 5.86

AVERAGE OF 100: 8.10
Best time: 5.31
Best avg5: 6.98
Best avg12: 7.39

6.27, 7.41, 7.94, 7.15, 6.47, 6.40, 9.11, 10.08, 7.61, 11.84, 8.22, 9.46, 11.31, 8.27, 7.30, 7.00, 6.22, DNF(8.18), 5.93, 8.77, 7.68, 8.65, 8.77, 8.38, 7.25, 6.43, 6.55, 7.38, 11.25, 8.43, 7.50, 8.00, 7.00, 7.81, 7.27, 6.38, 7.90, 8.34, 6.52, 8.03, 8.34, 8.16, DNF(8.68), 7.83, 7.88, 7.86, 7.47, 10.05, 7.22, 8.52, 8.00, 7.78, 7.69, 7.65, 7.03, 7.41, 6.03, 7.41, 8.11, DNF(12.52), 7.96, 6.55, 6.33, 8.33, 7.13, 7.78, 7.21, 6.78, 6.55, 7.63, 9.40, 7.52, 5.21, 7.86, 8.31, 8.52, 9.06, 7.75, 7.13, 8.43, 8.46, 8.33, 10.06, 6.71, 7.66, 8.41, 8.31, 7.56, 7.13, 7.30, 8.00, 7.47, 7.71, 7.11, 8.66, DNF(8.22), 8.13, 9.16, 6.31, 7.03

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.87
Best time: 5.21
Best avg5: 6.84
Best avg12: 7.18



*SECOND AVERAGE OF 1000: 8.18
TOTAL AVERAGE: 8.29 (SD 0.93)*


----------



## KCuber (Aug 3, 2013)

Let's do this

number of times: 350/350
best time: 6.69
worst time: 14.67

current mo3: 9.84 (σ = 1.03)
best mo3: 8.16 (σ = 0.28)

current avg5: 9.81 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 8.22 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 9.57 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 8.60 (σ = 0.66)

current avg50: 9.52 (σ = 0.71)
best avg50: 9.28 (σ = 0.72)

current avg100: 9.56 (σ = 0.78)
best avg100: 9.36 (σ = 0.75)

session avg: 9.49 (σ = 0.75)
session mean: 9.52


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm in. Great way to practice more.

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 184*

Day 1.
Solves 184
*Average: 16.69*
st. dev: 1.85

best time: 10.97
worst time: 22.13

best avg5: 13.94 (σ = 0.44)
best avg12: 14.83 (σ = 0.96)
best avg100: 16.31 (σ = 1.72)

Interesting stats:
New PB single: 10.97 (fullstep)
New PB Ao5: 13.94
Sup 20s: 8% 
Sub 15s: 23%
Sub 12s: 0.5%
PLL skips: 2


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 6, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 464*

Day 2.
Solves 280*
Average: 16.40*
st. dev: 1.73

best time: 11.08
worst time: 25.38

best avg5: 13.22 (σ = 1.07)
best avg12: 14.50 (σ = 1.49)
best avg100: 15.84 (σ = 1.73)

Interesting stats:
New PB Ao5: 13.22
New PB Ao12: 14.50
Sup 20s: 5%
Sub 15s: 29%
Sub 12s: 1.4%
PLL skips: 6


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 8, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
Total solves this month: 582

Day 3
Solves 118
Average: 16.39
st. dev: 1.60

best time: 11.84
worst time: 21.90

best avg5: 14.75 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 15.15 (σ = 0.84)
best avg100: 16.33 (σ = 1.63)

Interesting stats:
Sup 20s: 4%
Sub 15s: 25%
Sub 12s: 1.7%
PLL skips: 1


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 11, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 911*

Day 4, 5, and 6
Solves 100, 83, 143
Average: 16.51, 16.30, 15.92
st. dev: 1.73

best time: 10.68
worst time: 21.47

best avg5: 13.37 (σ = 0.99)
best avg12: 14.73 (σ = 1.48)
best avg100: 15.68 (σ = 1.77)

Interesting stats (just for today's solves):
New PB Single: 10.68 (OLL skip)
Sup 20s: 1.3%
Sub 15s: 36%
Sub 12s: 2.0%
PLL skips: 1, 1, 0
OLL skips: 2

That new single I missed stopping the timer. Would have been a 10.2x Still exciting though.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 11, 2013)

Solves 2001-2500 



Spoiler: times, stats



7.60, 8.82, 9.66, 7.94, 9.25, 7.17, 8.51, 7.90, 7.50, 7.42, 8.60, 7.73, 6.89, 7.74, 8.56, 8.22, 7.22, 7.11, 8.67, 7.99, 9.06, 7.57, 7.37, 7.23, 7.56, 8.59, 8.11, 6.79, 7.98, 6.73, 6.76, 7.14, 9.15, 7.95, 7.36, 7.83, 7.13, 7.78, 8.32, 6.97, 7.05, 9.57, 7.79, 5.55, 8.57, 7.44, 6.54, 5.93, 6.12, 7.25, 6.63, 7.43, 7.77, 6.78, 7.38, 7.80, 7.25, 7.80, 8.32, 9.52, 6.57, 8.41, 7.47, 6.32, 7.54, 8.04, 7.57, 7.63, 8.11, 9.24, 6.31, 8.21, 7.99, 7.55, 6.72, 7.75, 5.60, 8.42, 8.22, 8.90, DNF(8.70), 8.43, 6.57, 5.83, 5.49, 9.42, 7.66, 7.56, DNF(11.08), 7.47, 8.48, 7.25, 8.13, 8.91, 6.26, 7.88, 7.84, 7.03, 7.18, 6.08

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.68 PB
Best time: 5.49
Best avg5: 6.43 PB
Best avg12: 6.93 PB

8.64, 8.62, 6.69, 7.23, 7.55, 7.09, 8.29, 8.42, 7.09, 7.33, 10.13, 7.78, 6.48, 9.27, 8.18, 7.78, 8.32, 9.23, 6.82, 7.81, 9.25, 8.80, 8.02, 6.88, 8.34, 9.73, 7.39, 8.50, 7.14, 6.63, 6.64, 7.17, 7.17, 7.23, 6.51, 7.78, 6.29, 8.96, 7.15, 7.71, 5.70, 6.72, 8.80, 8.70, 7.44, 7.03, 9.57, 6.91, 7.23, 8.19, 7.27, 8.54, 7.13, 6.90, 7.11, 7.73, 8.08, 7.73, 5.22, 6.81, 7.68, 7.50, 8.63, 8.47, 8.85, DNF(8.44), 7.24, 6.08, 7.52, 7.36, 8.47, 11.51, 8.50, 8.32, 7.34, 7.02, 7.43, 7.19, 8.59, 7.19, 8.59, DNF(8.94), 6.99, 7.14, 8.14, 6.66, 8.08, 9.66, 8.19, 6.58, 7.42, 6.72, 7.41, 8.07, 9.47, 6.89, 6.33, 7.76, DNF(8.23), 7.26

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.75
Best time: 5.22
Best avg5: 6.97
Best avg12: 7.03

6.49, 8.27, 7.22, 8.19, 6.92, 8.71, 9.25, 8.47, 7.85, 9.74, 7.82, 7.50, 7.94, 11.58, 7.25, 7.33, 7.01, 7.88, 7.31, 11.06, 8.14, 9.40, 9.62, 6.00, 8.58, 8.03, 8.04, DNF(9.48), 6.80, 6.95, 7.35, 9.34, 6.71, 7.51, 7.10, 10.33, 7.63, 9.48, 6.48, 7.79, 7.47, 7.13, 7.40, 8.97, 9.82, 8.85, 7.06, 8.36, 6.89, 5.99, 8.09, 8.21, 9.15, 9.29, 8.50, 8.32, 7.38, 8.79, 6.65, 6.99, 7.87, 7.62, 7.89, 7.74, 5.79, 9.66, 8.84, 6.05, 6.44, 7.60, 7.96, 7.74, 7.98, 7.18, 10.27, 7.97, 10.94, 7.61, 7.16, 8.80, 7.52, 5.28, 5.90, 7.69, 7.29, 8.12, 9.79, 8.87, 8.20, 6.66, 8.61, 6.40, 7.29, 8.06, 7.00, 8.90, 6.36, 6.44, 9.00, 8.92

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.92
Best time: 5.28
Best avg5: 6.86
Best avg12: 7.37

7.97, 8.65, 8.68, 7.02, 7.89, 8.54, 7.99, 11.25, 7.39, DNF(7.25), 7.44, 6.63, 8.27, 6.74, 6.57, 8.43, 6.79, 7.06, 8.47, 7.92, 8.23, 8.69, 9.75, 7.91, 7.98, 8.52, 7.99, 10.13, 10.32, 8.22, 6.84, 7.57, 6.78, 7.68, 7.88, 8.04, 7.02, 9.74, 8.12, 7.92, 8.50, 9.33, 9.07, 7.73, 7.94, 8.43, 8.62, 8.86, 7.89, 8.96, 7.58, 6.90, 7.52, 8.21, 7.73, 7.05, 8.32, 7.20, 8.92, 7.50, 10.65, 8.20, 7.23, 8.79, 8.08, 6.14, 7.50, 7.37, 8.98, 7.57, 7.02, 8.11, 7.56, 6.69, 7.34, 6.95, 8.11, 7.93, 7.53, 5.98, DNF(9.08), 7.55, 9.84, 9.76, 8.45, 7.49, 7.53, 7.56, 7.08, 6.89, 6.67, 8.99, 7.18, (6.54), 7.95, 7.74, 7.95, (10.47), 7.28, 7.63

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.97
Best time: 5.98
Best avg5: 6.86
Best avg12: 7.40

6.47, 9.21, 6.74, 7.87, 8.62, 9.00, 5.66, 6.48, 7.08, 7.34, 7.74, 8.06, 6.42, DNF(9.94), 7.41, DNF(7.97), 8.88, 9.44, 7.97, 8.73, 8.75, 6.51, 7.89, 8.01, 6.55, 5.54, 6.06, 6.42, 7.20, 7.37, 8.02, 8.19, 7.34, 6.66, 7.54, 6.94, 7.66, 6.99, 6.68, 6.34, 7.30, DNF(7.02), 7.61, 6.64, 10.75, 7.26, 8.06, 6.26, 6.51, 6.29, 7.49, 5.64, 6.95, 6.88, 10.96, 9.28, 7.02, 7.74, 8.42, 7.24, 7.62, 6.70, 6.20, DNF(11.29), 8.46, 5.90, (8.83), 6.74, 6.94, 7.50, 8.05, 7.22, (5.89), 6.30, 6.68, 6.85, 7.11, 8.24, 7.09, 8.74, 7.38, 7.52, 7.42, 9.34, 7.71, 8.03, 7.58, 6.62, 7.79, 6.28, 7.23, 7.44, 9.40, 8.45, 6.47, 6.86, 7.46, 7.01, 8.05, 6.25

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.49 PB
Best time: 5.54
Best avg5: 6.34 PB
Best avg12: 6.93



Two PB's and nothing above 8s. I seem to be turning a corner 
*OVERALL AVERAGE: 8.18 (SD 0.93)*


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 12, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 1145*

Day 7
Solves 234
Average: 15.79
st. dev: 1.69

best time: 10.18
worst time: 22.27

best avg5: 13.32 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 14.22 (σ = 0.74)
best avg100: 15.55 (σ = 1.66)

Interesting stats:
New PB Single: 10.18 (fullstep)
New PB Ao12: 14.22
Sup 20s: 2.5%
Sub 15s: 37%
Sub 12s: 1.3%
PLL skips: 4


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 13, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 1345*

Day 8
Solves 200
*Average: 16.14*
st. dev: 1.59

best time: 11.28
worst time: 22.21

best avg5: 14.10 (σ = 0.66)
best avg12: 14.97 (σ = 0.71)
best avg100: 16.00 (σ = 1.54)

Interesting stats:
Sup 20s: 3.5%
Sub 15s: 28%
Sub 12s: 0.5%
PLL skips: 2
OLL skips: 1

Not excited about today. But I was also pretty distracted. I am happy however that 8 days ago I would have been thrilled with these results.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 14, 2013)

End date: September 14th
2x2
Day 1
100 solves (in 25 minutes wtf )
number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.75
worst time: 18.26

current avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.95)
best avg5: 6.13 (σ = 1.89)

current avg12: 8.56 (σ = 1.08)
best avg12: 7.16 (σ = 1.97)

current avg100: 8.20 (σ = 1.54)
best avg100: 8.20 (σ = 1.54)

session avg: 8.20 (σ = 1.54)
session mean: 8.27


Spoiler: Times



8.12, 10.27, 8.82, 10.75, 3.85, 9.66, 6.58, 6.56, 10.66, 8.69, 8.13, 9.91, 5.95, 7.50, 8.15, 6.71, 8.89, 10.23, 9.52, 9.55, 8.01, 8.37, 5.25, 8.63, 8.27, 13.67, 10.94, 7.93, 7.98, 8.06, 6.03, 10.60, 3.94, 8.63, 7.69, 7.29, 10.52, 4.52, 8.41, 6.53, 12.09, 6.25, 7.58, 7.25, 6.81, 18.26, 6.93, 10.34, 9.14, 9.32, 8.12, 5.08, 9.71, 7.69, 8.04, 7.48, 8.21, 6.45, 10.28, 5.16, 7.45, 7.54, 7.39, 11.51, 10.02, 10.49, 8.44, 7.21, 8.10, 5.65, 12.19, 3.96, 9.32, 3.75, 7.45, 6.98, 5.99, 10.92, 8.16, 6.08, 7.13, 7.20, 9.40, 13.25, 8.57, 5.92, 6.59, 7.87, 6.07, 7.69, 11.13, 8.15, 6.87, 8.64, 10.01, 8.25, 10.03, 9.87, 7.91, 8.19


----------



## YddEd (Aug 15, 2013)

End date: 14th September
2x2
Day 2
100 + 32 = 132


Spoiler: Times



4.62, 4.92, 5.44, 5.31, 5.53, 8.01, 5.22, 3.03, 2.47, 6.13, 8.70, 4.82, 6.82, 7.97, 6.97, 9.86, 7.12, 4.46, 8.95, 4.29, 11.49, 4.39, 6.49, 6.68, 9.16, 6.46, 9.05, 7.15, 8.07, 8.66, 8.24, 9.59


Edited.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 16, 2013)

2x2
Day 3
132 + 33 = 165
number of times: 33/33
best time: 4.52
worst time: 12.75

current avg5: 8.89 (σ = 1.90)
best avg5: 5.85 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 7.68 (σ = 1.80)
best avg12: 7.06 (σ = 1.59)

session avg: 7.82 (σ = 1.77)
session mean: 7.91


Spoiler: Times



8.16, 7.42, 8.53, 12.75, 10.08, 6.67, 7.28, 5.34, 7.76, 7.27, 6.31, 8.35, 5.11, 10.79, 7.80, 6.91, 9.46, 4.52, 8.25, 12.28, 6.20, 4.91, 5.68, 6.31, 5.68, 9.38, 8.52, 8.59, 11.02, 7.35, 8.30, 12.25, 5.93


----------



## YddEd (Aug 17, 2013)

Day 4
2x2
165 + 100 = 265
number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.80
worst time: 15.25

current avg5: 8.18 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 5.21 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 7.77 (σ = 0.96)
best avg12: 6.64 (σ = 1.35)

current avg100: 7.87 (σ = 1.43)
best avg100: 7.87 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 7.87 (σ = 1.43)
session mean: 7.96



Spoiler: Times



7.85, 9.67, 7.25, 8.81, 10.07, 7.07, 7.84, 7.73, 7.66, 7.54, 6.99, 10.74, 6.82, 8.53, 7.17, 8.72, 2.80, 8.24, 8.46, 9.02, 6.60, 7.36, 5.67, 7.25, 7.76, 12.54, 8.52, 10.50, 4.38, 6.11, 7.67, 5.09, 9.45, 7.96, 10.19, 7.06, 9.39, 7.87, 6.33, 15.25, 14.93, 5.47, 6.73, 5.50, 9.32, 7.46, 6.61, 8.01, 7.68, 11.82, 5.19, 8.47, 7.31, 4.97, 4.77, 4.19, 5.88, 7.46, 7.99, 10.58, 7.81, 10.30, 6.23, 8.18, 7.96, 6.83, 10.60, 8.46, 6.54, 8.93, 6.19, 12.27, 8.94, 10.35, 9.63, 7.41, 8.58, 7.06, 8.69, 8.18, 8.04, 6.14, 6.96, 7.20, 9.95, 4.15, 12.43, 6.38, 6.88, 6.98, 7.28, 8.75, 7.80, 6.30, 9.27, 9.00, 8.00, 9.13, 7.53, 6.04


----------



## YddEd (Aug 18, 2013)

Day 5
2x2
265 + 0 = 265
0/0
Didn't have time today.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 20, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 1473*

Day 9
Solves 128
*Average: 16.20*
st. dev: 1.73

best time: 10.88
worst time: 21.68

best avg5: 14.32 (σ = 1.17)
best avg12: 14.97 (σ = 1.57)
best avg100: 16.06 (σ = 1.70)

Interesting stats:
Sup 20s: 5.5%
Sub 15s: 31%
Sub 12s: 1.6%
PLL skips: 2

Didn't have access to internet for a while. Did lots of solves but I didn't count them. So now it's make up time.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 21, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 1663*

Day 9
Solves 190
*Average: 15.64*
st. dev: 1.53

best time: 10.82
worst time: 21.64

best avg5: 13.49 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 14.39 (σ = 1.20)
best avg100: 15.38 (σ = 1.50)

Interesting stats:
Sup 20s: 0.5%
Sub 15s: 36%
Sub 12s: 3.7%
PLL skips: 1
OLL skips: 1


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 22, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 1863*

Day 10
Solves 200
Average: 15.99
st. dev: 1.37

best time: 11.81
worst time: 19.87

best avg5: 14.24 (σ = 0.58)
best avg12: 15.16 (σ = 1.36)
best avg100: 15.81 (σ = 1.26)

Interesting stats:
Sup 20s: 0%
Sub 15s: 28%
Sub 12s: 0.5%
PLL skips: 2

Eh. not great.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 23, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 2123*

Day 11
Solves 260
*Average: 15.80*
st. dev: 1.41

best time: 10.64
worst time: 21.69

best avg5: 14.06 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 14.54 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 15.55 (σ = 1.46)

Interesting stats:
Sup 20s: 1.9%
Sub 15s: 33%
Sub 12s: 1.1%
PLL skips: 1
OLL skips: 2


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 25, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 2253*

Day 12
Solves 130
*Average: 15.93*
st. dev: 1.68

best time: 10.91
worst time: 20.00

best avg5: 12.86 (σ = 0.24)
best avg12: 14.23 (σ = 1.25)
best avg100: 15.82 (σ = 1.74)

Interesting stats:
New PB Ao5: 12.86
Sup 20s: 0%
Sub 15s: 38%
Sub 12s: 3.1%
PLL skips: 1


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 27, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 2653*

Day 12
Solves 400
*Average: 15.65*
st. dev: 1.48

best time: 9.95
worst time: 23.61

best avg5: 13.58 (σ = 1.25)
best avg12: 14.25 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 15.23 (σ = 1.47)

Interesting stats:
New PB single: 9.95 (PLL skip)
Sup 20s: 1.5%
Sub 15s: 40%
Sub 12s: 1.5%
PLL skips: 9 

First sub 10!!


----------



## Dapianokid (Aug 27, 2013)

How to compete?


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 29, 2013)

I tried this and did 1100 solves, broke all my records, and gave up.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Sep 1, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 2953*

Day 15
Solves 300
*Average: 15.75*
st. dev: 1.37

best time: 11.01
worst time: 20.88

best avg5: 13.55 (σ = 0.79)
best avg12: 14.32 (σ = 1.51)
best avg100: 15.44 (σ = 1.47)

Interesting stats:
Sup 20s: 0.7%
Sub 15s: 32%
Sub 12s: 1.7%
PLL skips: 4
OLL skips: 1


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 2, 2013)

Day 1

stats: (hide)
number of times: 154/154
best time: 9.40
worst time: 24.30

current avg5: 14.82 (σ = 1.37)
best avg5: 11.79 (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 13.72 (σ = 1.17)
best avg12: 12.63 (σ = 1.17)

current avg100: 13.71 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 13.56 (σ = 1.20)

session avg: 13.69 (σ = 1.20)
session mean: 13.79



Spoiler



times (reset, import):
13.79, 13.33, 15.47, 14.55, 13.24, 13.05, 13.27, 13.57, 15.08, 13.14, 11.57, 13.70, 12.68, 12.09, 12.45, 13.19, 13.11, 11.85, 13.93, 14.44, 11.55, 16.23, 14.31, 14.13, 12.81, 10.71, 11.23, 14.97, 14.86, 12.02, 11.87, 13.92, 15.60, 14.87, 13.66, 15.00, 14.17, 15.37, 13.52, 16.24, 14.03, 12.84, 11.47, 15.60, 14.60, 14.29, 15.46+, 15.47, 14.15, 13.55, 15.40, 13.83, 12.73, 12.02, 14.17, 10.90, 12.63, 17.42, 11.53, 14.32, 12.82, 12.90, 12.28, 14.23, 13.25, 12.36, 16.74, 11.11, 11.10, 12.74, 11.51, 13.49, 14.23, 10.73, 12.83, 14.49, 14.02, 13.15, 13.39, 13.98, 12.12, 16.77, 15.45, 11.71, 12.67, 13.35, 13.60, 15.37, 13.61, 12.76, 15.02, 16.20, 15.27, 12.04, 13.64, 13.27, 12.26, 15.05, 13.70, 12.87, 12.86, 17.09, 17.14, 13.49, 18.71, 19.65, 13.84, 12.27, 13.55, 13.22, 12.21, 13.88, 14.99, 14.54, 12.29, 14.28, 12.81, 14.85, 12.82, 13.86, 12.38, 9.40, 13.15, 11.61, 13.53, 15.85, 14.13, 12.61, 14.64, 13.25, 14.67, 24.30, 16.02, 14.28, 15.16, 15.07, 13.91, 13.39, 11.97, 14.10, 13.62, 14.06, 14.04, 13.24, 12.49, 11.37, 12.35, 14.12, 13.84, 17.05, 12.66, 16.14, 13.40, 14.91



Day 2

stats: (hide)
number of times: 283/284
best time: 9.57
worst time: 23.08

current avg5: 14.44 (σ = 1.57)
best avg5: 11.60 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 14.38 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 12.22 (σ = 0.43)

current avg100: 13.48 (σ = 1.25)
best avg100: 13.25 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 13.74 (σ = 1.31)
session mean: 13.81



Spoiler



times (reset, import):
13.86, 16.13, 13.64, 14.87, 12.82, 13.40, 14.01, 13.63, 14.33, 18.68, 14.19, 12.75, 13.31, 15.03, 14.52, 15.07, 13.65, 14.91, 15.23, 13.46, 12.57, 12.54, 14.11, 12.64, 12.61, 17.38, 16.54, 12.72, 17.80, 15.05, 12.67, 12.11, 13.48, 13.01, 16.52, 12.96, 23.08, 12.19, 16.55, 13.70, 15.01, 15.16, 12.81, 15.01, 9.57, 17.11, 14.79, 16.65, 10.20, 12.91, 17.43, 15.79, 13.33, 13.10, 13.42, 13.59, 11.39, 14.20, 12.85, 12.01, 11.78, 12.25, 13.58, 13.34, 15.80, 13.48, 16.27, 14.27, 16.27, 13.96, 14.16, 16.75, 10.86, 13.93, 13.91, 14.72, 12.22, 11.42, 13.72, 11.29, 13.26, 12.90, 17.17, 15.83, 15.40, 12.51, 12.51, 18.80, 13.85, 15.58, 12.17, 13.00, 12.59, 12.33, 12.52, 12.02, 13.71, 17.43, 15.34, 14.23, 12.38, 13.99, 13.88, 13.32, 14.74, 15.36, 15.08, 16.24, 12.67, 13.05, 11.97, 11.01, 13.20, 11.69, 13.61, 15.86, 13.27, 12.89, 15.50, 13.44, 13.07, 12.78, 15.57, 15.33, 13.39, 12.99, 12.46, 14.48, 13.73, 13.65, 12.49, 16.71, 16.32, 16.53, 14.06, 14.42, 13.15, 13.18, 13.47, 14.95, 13.22, 14.23, 15.04, 16.29, 13.98, 13.71, 12.51, 12.76, 14.20, 13.46, 13.72, 16.29, 12.57, 17.31, 13.05, 12.56, 11.67, 15.33, 11.85, 13.33, 12.05, DNF(14.28), 13.42, 17.71, 16.36, 12.20, 13.72, 12.78, 12.43, 14.70, 13.92, 13.11, 11.96, 14.08, 12.99, 10.71, 14.56, 11.50, 12.12, 14.57, 12.88, 14.70, 12.68, 13.41, 12.84, 12.92, 13.21, 16.03, 11.38, 13.94, 14.31, 17.66+, 13.50, 13.97, 15.71, 13.44, 19.48, 12.57, 11.62, 13.96, 14.86, 12.31, 13.93, 13.14, 11.76, 15.79, 15.63+, 14.55, 12.83, 12.07, 13.26, 13.27, 12.19, 14.25, 11.22, 11.10, 11.38, 17.01, 12.48, 14.54, 14.28, 13.72, 13.72, 12.85, 13.83, 12.55, 13.33, 12.26, 14.83, 12.78, 15.87, 14.16, 13.47, 12.59, 13.85, 11.28, 17.80, 16.40+, 12.76, 12.39, 12.59, 15.37, 13.74, 13.33, 13.17, 14.12, 12.67, 12.76, 11.91, 12.15, 12.05, 11.53, 14.52, 12.03, 13.11, 12.35, 12.09, 12.67, 11.31, 12.28, 14.54, 11.94, 10.89, 13.81, 13.37, 13.38, 12.99, 9.90, 13.49, 12.95, 15.26, 16.11, 16.31, 14.20, 13.32, 14.05, 13.52, 13.98, 15.07, 16.24, 13.33, 13.76, 12.41, 16.76


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Sep 2, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 3353*

Day 16
Solves 400
Average: 17.24

I'm sacrificing inspection to get more solves in. Using a timer simply to keep count. I have 3 days to do 900 more.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Sep 3, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 3653*

Day 16
Solves 300*
Average: 15.73*
st. dev: 1.37

best time: 10.39
worst time: 22.23

best avg5: 13.19 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 14.87 (σ = 1.74)
best avg100: 15.46 (σ = 1.60)

Interesting stats:
Sup 20s: 2.0%
Sub 15s: 39%
Sub 12s: 2.0%
PLL skips: 3


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 3, 2013)

_*total solves - 638*_

stats: (hide)
number of times: 198/200
best time: 9.92
worst time: 54.25

current avg5: 15.11 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 12.02 (σ = 0.87)

current avg12: 15.00 (σ = 1.69)
best avg12: 12.91 (σ = 1.25)

current avg100: 13.76 (σ = 1.16)
best avg100: 13.46 (σ = 1.05)

session avg: 13.86 (σ = 1.17)
session mean: 14.11



Spoiler



times (reset, import):
17.08, 15.14, 16.33, 14.78, 14.65, 13.08, 13.92, 13.42, 16.70, 14.28, 13.25, 12.92, 15.98, 14.20, 13.88, 13.66, 13.60, 14.14, 14.80, 13.71, 54.25, 14.89, 13.16, 10.72, 13.17, 13.76, 13.69, 12.49, 19.67, 12.09, 14.09, 14.19, 14.00, 13.39, 15.43, 16.21, 13.23, 13.31, 14.77, 16.44, 14.07, 12.38, 12.90, 18.66, 15.04, 12.73, 14.02, DNF(5.34), 12.86, 14.90, 13.27, 14.18, 14.20, 14.68, 9.92, 13.03, 11.72, 14.39, 16.17, 15.55, 13.57, 14.87, 14.43, 14.76, 13.21, 12.71, 12.49, 15.36, 14.55, 13.73, 13.26, 13.54, 16.00, 16.15, 14.85, 12.77, 13.50, 11.07, 12.21, 11.03, 13.42, 13.18, 13.59, 14.51, 13.04, 14.37, 13.52, 15.55, 12.62, 11.62, 11.65, 13.97, 12.60, 12.58, 14.67, 12.76, 12.70, 17.89+, 12.22, 13.94, 13.05, 16.80, 15.30, 12.68, 13.05, 15.78, 12.15, 11.43, 13.65, 13.11, 13.76, 14.01, 12.94, 12.87, 12.42, 12.70, 15.74, 13.31, 12.77, 10.40, 14.22, 13.12, 16.56, 13.94, 15.28, 14.04, 12.01, 12.52, 14.28, 15.71, 12.02, 13.53, 11.72, 12.16, 15.78, 12.78, 11.97, 12.07, 16.82, 14.02, 12.35, 15.66, 12.95, 13.84, 14.06, 14.12, 12.92, 13.91, 13.50, 12.23, 12.52, 14.23, 13.63, 12.78, 15.89, 12.79, DNF(13.19), 13.92, 12.44, 14.36, 13.11, 14.13, 14.14, 12.64, 12.39, 11.75, 14.20, 13.44, 13.34, 13.91, 14.14, 13.42, 13.85, 14.46, 18.43, 15.44, 14.43, 13.10, 12.82, 13.48, 15.24, 13.64, 11.74, 13.85, 13.40, 14.98, 12.04, 14.94, 23.52, 14.02, 13.17, 13.12, 12.25, 15.63, 15.08, 15.80, 14.67, 19.05, 14.86, 14.63


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 3, 2013)

SOLVES 2501-3000



Spoiler: times



7.28, 8.06, 8.46, 7.86, 5.63, 10.03, 8.63, 6.83, 6.80, 7.63, 9.63, 7.47, 7.84, 7.05, 8.96, 6.93, 8.41, 10.59, 8.06, 8.97, 7.38, 5.71, 7.83, 7.00, 9.27, 9.27, 8.27, 6.96, 7.77, 8.53, 8.66, 6.75, 7.36, 7.55, 9.28, 8.15, DNF(8.00), 7.93, 10.16, 8.00, 8.81, 7.55, 8.75, 8.86, 6.96, 6.72, 7.69, 8.03, 7.61, 8.33, DNF(6.77), 7.77, 6.65, 8.40, 7.06, 8.84, 7.86, 9.84, 6.68, 8.59, 8.09, 7.77, 7.63, 7.77, 7.55, 7.75, 6.81, 7.53, 7.58, 7.65, 9.06, 7.05, 9.84, 7.91, 7.21, 7.06, 8.46, 7.47, 8.46, 8.18, 6.75, 8.09, 7.68, 7.21, 8.96, 7.90, 8.15, 6.94, 8.06, 6.77, 6.94, 6.69, 8.21, DNF(11.59), 7.93, 7.62, 8.80, 5.90, 6.57, 7.54

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.91
Best time: 5.63
Best avg5: 6.88
Best avg12: 7.45

7.96, 8.30, 9.59, 7.43, 6.34, 8.28, 10.02, 9.13, 9.65, DNF(8.81), 7.94, 9.09, 7.83, 8.84, DNF(7.63), 8.52, 8.83, 8.56, 6.77, 8.69, 8.13, 7.52, 5.97, 9.58, 7.22, 7.40, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 8.05, 8.71, 9.88, 8.66, 6.15, 6.86, 7.77, 7.84, 8.46, 8.50, 7.84, 8.15, 7.80, 7.34, 9.28, 9.61, 7.31, 9.06, 7.75, 10.19, 6.36, 9.46, 7.91, 7.84, 9.49, 6.90, 6.10, 8.85, 8.51, 7.51, 8.39, 6.98, 7.68, 7.74, 8.72, 7.86, 7.73, 11.27, 8.51, 8.80, 7.16, 7.59, 7.88, 9.22, 7.97, 7.47, 7.30, 9.11, 8.82, 8.26, 6.99, 10.45, 5.73, 7.92, 6.93, 7.43, 7.95, 8.02, 9.62, 7.28, 6.35, 8.70, 9.94, 8.67, 7.20, 8.50, 7.57, 7.74, 7.51, 8.34, 7.49

AVERAGE OF 100: 8.17
Best time: 5.73
Best avg5: 7.28
Best avg12: 7.68

8.65, 8.08, 7.97, 7.59, 7.91, 8.31, 7.59, 7.84, DNF(9.13), 7.44, 7.13, 8.61, DNF(10.30), 7.71, 7.38, 7.21, 7.68, 7.33, 6.46, 7.40, 6.18, 9.18, 7.52, 7.56, 7.41, 7.18, 7.55, 8.03, 6.43, 6.02, 7.75, DNF(8.18), 7.02, 7.84, 9.05, 10.06, 5.56, 8.91, 6.44, 6.02, 8.34, 6.75, 7.06, 9.47, 9.16, 7.30, DNF(8.22), 7.15, 7.65, 8.08, 7.08, 6.33, 6.81, 5.55, 7.44, 8.58, 7.61, 7.58, 8.02, 9.11, 8.22, 8.15, 7.33, 9.80, 7.94, 8.21, 9.21, 8.71, 7.58, 8.36, 6.58, 8.55, 8.93, 8.15, 7.61, 8.43, 6.69, 7.84, 7.52, 6.96, 6.34, 8.02, 9.25, 7.55, 6.65, 8.05, 7.91, 8.61, 8.25, 8.31, 7.56, 7.58, 6.31, 7.38, 6.38, 10.21, DNF(10.63), 7.31, 7.47, 7.71

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.82
Best time: 5.55
Best avg5: 6.74
Best avg12: 7.17

8.15, 8.50, 6.46, 7.90, 6.13, 8.25, 8.06, 6.58, 7.18, 8.65, 7.72, 6.69, 7.96, DNF(7.31), 8.68, 7.38, 5.78, 10.16, 6.61, 7.71, 8.28, 7.78, 7.59, 10.52, 8.56, 9.47, 7.81, DNF(9.80), 6.53, 9.19, 7.56, 7.91, 8.25, 8.91, 7.66, 7.71, 7.00, 8.68, 7.03, 8.08, 7.53, 7.30, 5.97, 7.08, 7.69, 5.88, 6.13, 9.06, 6.33, 7.34, 8.19, DNF(7.65), 8.25, 10.63, 6.56, 8.72, 8.56, 8.28, 8.45, 11.76, 8.90, 8.78, 7.62, 7.22, 8.84, 8.68, 8.11, 9.46, 8.42, 6.69, 6.43, 7.92, 8.36, 8.18, 7.65, 8.37, 7.14, 7.07, 8.06, 7.75, 8.44, 8.38, 7.94, 6.10, 6.80, 9.86, 6.77, 7.10, 7.78, 6.32, 7.81, 6.68, 6.51, 7.38, 7.36, 6.85, 7.92, 8.77, 8.85, 9.42

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.88
Best time: 5.78
Best avg5: 6.39
Best avg12: 7.05

8.63, 8.15, 8.50, 9.72, 7.83, 6.96, 9.39, 7.33, 8.28, 7.26, 6.29, 7.65, 8.72, 8.19, 7.28, 9.33, 7.74, 7.63, 8.40, 8.87, 6.33, 7.97, 7.43, 8.00, 6.36, 7.09, 9.97, 12.76, 7.32, 7.48, 8.55, 7.53, 5.87, 8.38, 8.75, 6.67, 7.72, 8.52, 9.07, 8.89, 8.49, 6.71, 8.47, 7.17, 7.06, 7.32, 8.29, 7.59, 10.63, 7.72, 7.91, 7.67, 7.71, 7.87, 8.29, 6.59, 9.11, 7.98, 5.37, 7.59, 7.67, DNF(7.90), 6.89, 9.09, 7.44, 8.28, DNF(8.02), 6.63, 8.31, 10.33, 7.18, 7.44, 7.52, 6.47, 9.03, 7.41, DNF(6.81), 8.61, 8.91, 9.40, 7.66, 7.68, 9.05, 6.83, 8.13, 7.78, 6.71, 7.34, 8.05, 7.72, 7.09, 7.84, 6.94, 7.46, 7.22, 9.56, 7.47, 7.40, 11.63, 8.78

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.99
Best time: 5.37
Best avg5: 7.18
Best avg12: 7.43



*THIRD AVERAGE OF 1000: 7.86*
I made it to sub-8 Ao1000! 

Going to try and get the last thousand done before my next competition in a months time, really get down to some practise and get the best of my solving ability out there!

OVERALL AVERAGE: 8.15 (SD 0.92)


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Sep 4, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 3853*

Day 17
Solves 200
*Average: 15.93*


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 4, 2013)

Day 4 , total solves - 822

number of times: 177/182
best time: 9.24
worst time: 26.92

current avg5: 14.39 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 12.39 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 14.36 (σ = 1.24)
best avg12: 12.88 (σ = 1.10)

current avg100: 14.04 (σ = 1.43)
best avg100: 13.72 (σ = 1.38)

session avg: 13.99 (σ = 1.38)
session mean: 14.03



Spoiler



times (reset, import):
26.92, 13.18, 13.79, 12.86, 13.15, 14.28, 14.52, 16.09, 13.73, 13.64, 12.49, 15.58, 14.95, 14.71, 13.39, 16.67, 15.43, 14.87, 15.05, 17.05, 13.29, 11.92, 15.30, 14.40, 12.65, 14.62, 11.47, 12.97, 14.80, 13.69, 11.66, 13.16, 11.72, 13.39, 12.74, 16.44, 10.87, 13.83, 11.39, 12.46, 17.16, 15.03, 12.30, 15.40, 12.66, 15.43, 12.79, 16.28, 14.83, 11.79, 12.59, 13.17, 20.48, 16.63, 13.50, 16.83, 12.97, 14.19, 13.63, 15.48, 13.19, 14.45, 11.48, 14.93, 13.02, 13.31, 12.05, 12.48, 9.24, DNF(15.36), 13.36, 13.81, 15.46, 13.41, DNF(11.42), 12.74, 14.05, 13.30, 12.67, 13.19, 14.26, 13.40, 12.04, 13.74, 15.94, 15.36, 13.89, 13.37, 17.56, 14.12, 14.38, 15.68, 13.01, 14.13, 13.38, 13.42, 14.38, 13.93, 14.70, 12.58, 14.05, 13.75, 13.94, 12.44, 12.51, 13.45, 12.57, 13.80, 15.21, 11.69, 13.15, 11.90, DNF(14.37), 12.22, 13.04, 10.90, 21.72, 12.45, 17.11, 13.05, 12.43, 12.04, 12.93, 16.05, 12.56, 13.63, 17.66, 13.34, 14.56, 12.12, 14.07, 16.40, 13.13, 11.31, 13.47, 15.60, 17.57, 14.25, 11.67, DNF(14.49), 14.68, 14.07, 12.55, 13.45, 12.49, 14.86, DNF(12.89), 15.44, 12.91, 19.57, 11.81, 13.43, 14.15, 13.27, 14.90, 14.13, 13.48, 15.46, 13.20, 13.37, 12.67, 13.51, 14.63, 14.81, 15.63, 16.48, 11.95, 15.81, 15.58, 12.18, 13.61, 16.78, 10.85, 12.29, 15.25, 14.27, 14.81, 13.69, 17.08, 13.41, 14.23, 15.24


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 5, 2013)

Day 5, total solves - 968
stats: (hide)
number of times: 143/146
best time: 10.28
worst time: 33.74

current avg5: 15.26 (σ = 3.31)
best avg5: 12.09 (σ = 0.74)

current avg12: 14.37 (σ = 1.96)
best avg12: 12.90 (σ = 1.24)

current avg100: 13.74 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 13.66 (σ = 1.18)

session avg: 13.93 (σ = 1.40)
session mean: 14.13



Spoiler



12.48, 12.72, 19.43, 13.83, 18.35, 14.31, 12.83, 15.03, 13.56, 14.20, 12.00, 13.83, 33.74, 14.56, 16.14, 14.09, 13.98, 15.91, 12.98, 12.27, 19.81, 12.86, 14.34, 15.51, 13.20, 12.42, 14.17, 16.22, 12.76, 14.49, 13.40, 17.03, 16.59, 14.66, 13.86, 13.84, 12.74, 13.44, 11.82, 13.57, 15.56, 13.88, 10.60, DNF(18.20), 13.55, 15.68, 11.35, 12.78, 13.25, 12.44, 13.31, 12.93, 15.50, 13.45, 14.08, 13.28, 13.17, 14.60, 13.39, 13.08, 11.91, 12.90, 10.28, 12.42, 14.76, 14.68, 15.14, 13.18, 13.34, 12.41, 11.59, 14.35, 14.58, 13.32, 13.00, 13.03, 12.70, 12.17, 13.98, 15.19, 14.16, 14.00, 12.85, 14.50, 13.01, 12.68, 15.84, 18.53, 12.45, 13.75, 13.02, 12.89, 14.29, 16.71, 14.07, 12.92, 14.15, 13.54, 14.30, 13.99, 12.86, 15.83, 13.89, 13.86, 13.80, 13.83, 13.59, 10.45, 12.10, 14.38, 29.76, 17.55, 12.89, 11.96, 10.42, 15.51, 11.42, 12.90, DNF(10.11), 14.35, 12.40, 13.44, 12.04, 12.08, 13.68, 14.06, 16.29, 14.82, 18.73, 13.00, 15.42, 14.41, 11.90, 16.47, 12.23, 15.69, 14.62, 11.44, 15.04, 13.77, 13.93, 12.63, DNF(11.48), 13.20, 13.50, 19.08



Weilong sucks. >.<


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Sep 6, 2013)

Goal end date: September 5
*Total solves this month: 4220*

Final Day
Solves 367
*Average: 15.98*
st. dev: 1.50

best time: 11.29
worst time: 20.05

best avg5: 13.39 (σ = 0.94)
best avg12: 14.83 (σ = 1.40)
best avg100: 15.66 (σ = 1.40)

Interesting stats:
Sup 20s: 0.4%
Sub 15s: 32%
Sub 12s: 1.6%
PLL skips: 3

Kind of a bad day to end on. But at the end I was just trying to get through all my solves. It's good to be finished!

More statistics later.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 6, 2013)

day 6 - 1118

number of times: 149/150
best time: 10.71
worst time: 22.84

current avg5: 15.17 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 11.98 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 14.75 (σ = 1.29)
best avg12: 12.69 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 13.67 (σ = 1.42)
best avg100: 13.43 (σ = 1.33)

session avg: 13.65 (σ = 1.34)
session mean: 13.74



Spoiler



12.31, 11.32, 13.41, 15.26, 14.06, 13.92, 12.65, 14.00, 16.02, 12.74, 18.71, 15.70, 12.83, 12.62, 15.16, 14.38, 12.15, 13.67, 13.77, 14.09, 14.64, 13.60, 14.59, 17.21, 13.98, 13.45, 12.90, 13.46, 12.19, 16.16, 11.34, 15.51, 11.91, 12.07, 14.17, 13.07, 15.82, 12.67, 13.23, 11.93, 11.65, 13.07, 11.41, 13.08, 14.07, 14.15, 12.75, 16.58, 11.95, 13.99, 15.49, 11.39, 12.47, 11.28, 14.82, 14.35, 14.29, 16.21, 12.77, 15.63, 12.63, 14.20, 12.75, 15.96, 11.31, 12.90, 13.37, 13.95, 15.41, 11.08, 14.16, 14.03, 12.62, 12.13, 12.95, 12.80, 14.03, 12.75, 15.11, 13.39, 15.33, 13.67, 11.44, 14.01, 13.25, 13.10, 15.34, 12.12, 10.75, 15.64, 17.87, 14.06, 12.03, 10.91, 11.66, 12.26, 22.84, 17.82, 14.64, 11.55, 11.98, 12.39, 16.68, DNF(22.62), 12.33, 14.57, 12.08, 12.27, 15.75, 14.07, 13.68, 13.98, 10.71, 13.43, 14.61, 13.32, 14.39, 13.05, 14.45, 13.66, 11.60, 14.59, 14.24, 11.20, 12.70, 13.93, 14.15, 11.50, 13.23, 13.35, 16.56, 12.97, 14.95, 13.59, 12.06, 11.88, 11.74, 15.71, 14.19, 16.96, 15.58, 14.45, 14.47, 12.24, 12.06, 18.85, 14.84+, 14.47, 16.21, 14.05



back to Huanying.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 9, 2013)

I like using this thread as my training log. Starting tomorrow I'm going to do PLL training (which I haven't specifically done since I learned my PLLs a long long time ago). Some of my PLLs are not sub-2 I think. But I'll practice them all. Here's my training plan:
Day 1-10: 100x each PLL... ~2 PLL/day = 2100
Day 11-15: 200x for worst 5 PLLs so far= 1000
Day 16 to end: 200x each day any PLL still sup-2

We'll see how that goes...


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 9, 2013)

sneaklyfox: If you're doing times for each PLL, you may want to check out antoineccantin's mod of qqtimer.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 9, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> sneaklyfox: If you're doing times for each PLL, you may want to check out antoineccantin's mod of qqtimer.



I can't find whatever it is you're trying to tell me. Where would it be or do you have link?

Day 1 (PLL Training)

*Aa* - Best single: 0.88 - Ao100: 1.13


Spoiler: Times



1.64, 1.39, 1.10, 1.33, 1.53, 1.07, 1.67, 2.25, 1.30, 1.96, 1.11, 1.00, 0.98, 0.99, 1.44, 0.96, 1.00, 1.15, 1.00, 1.01, 1.11, 1.46, 1.49, 0.95, 1.66, 1.64, 1.02, 1.01, 1.04, 0.98, 0.99, 1.03, 2.64, 1.04, 0.98, 1.01, 1.09, 1.35, 1.01, 1.35, 1.53, 1.25, 1.08, 1.00, 1.12, 1.81, 1.31, 1.02, 1.65, 1.09, 1.03, 0.99, 0.94, 0.96, 0.94, 0.99, 1.33, 1.00, 0.95, 0.92, 1.48, 1.02, 0.98, 1.32, 0.96, 0.94, 1.15, 1.17, 1.02, 1.03, 1.09, 0.91, 0.90, 0.93, 0.88, 0.88, 1.32, 1.76, 1.05, 0.89, 0.89, 0.97, 0.91, 0.99, 0.92, 0.88, 1.12, 0.91, 1.12, 0.94, 1.06, 0.97, 0.92, 2.07, 0.93, 0.97, 1.19, 1.07, 0.89, 1.40



*Ab* - Best single: 0.89 - Ao100: 1.24


Spoiler: Times



1.43, 1.32, 2.44, 0.97, 1.34, 1.04, 1.10, 1.10, 1.10, 1.01, 2.19, 1.11, 2.28, 1.11, 1.31, 1.11, 1.00, 1.23, 1.88, 1.97, 1.06, 1.30, 0.98, 1.01, 1.97, 1.00, 1.12, 1.09, 1.09, 1.25, 1.03, 1.47, 0.99, 0.98, 0.98, 1.96, 1.09, 1.51, 1.08, 1.22, 3.13, 1.41, 1.82, 1.51, 1.25, 1.28, 1.16, 1.42, 1.19, 1.07, 1.28, 1.40, 1.51, 1.76, 1.06, 1.87, 1.05, 1.00, 0.98, 1.15, 1.07, 1.01, 1.03, 1.27, 1.03, 1.35, 1.02, 1.64, 1.10, 1.04, 1.39, 1.03, 0.97, 1.23, 1.10, 1.14, 0.98, 1.16, 1.28, 1.06, 0.95, 1.25, 1.00, 1.56, 0.89, 1.96, 0.91, 1.07, 2.32, 1.18, 1.02, 1.75, 1.03, 1.28, 1.01, 1.11, 1.04, 1.00, 1.32, 1.68



200 PLLs


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 10, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I can't find whatever it is you're trying to tell me. Where would it be or do you have link?



antoine.ccantin.ca:8870/qqtimer/

You can re-name the categories to what you want. But there are 20 categories, and 21 PLL's, so you'll have to merge two together into one category.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 10, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> antoine.ccantin.ca:8870/qqtimer/
> 
> You can re-name the categories to what you want. But there are 20 categories, and 21 PLL's, so you'll have to merge two together into one category.



Oh! Thanks for link. It's very cool. So it's the exact same as the normal qqtimer except for there being 20 sessions instead of 5 and you can rename the sessions? Because I think I will probably be using this from now on. I always wanted to be able to name the sessions so I know what I'm doing in them and having more always helps for the different things I'm working on. This is great!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 12, 2013)

Day 2 (PLL Training)

*E* - Best single: 1.24 - Ao100: 1.58


Spoiler: Times



1.71, 2.12, 1.74, 1.43, 1.53, 1.60, 1.49, 1.72, 2.16, 1.47, 1.36, 1.81, 1.31, 1.59, 1.74, 1.79, 2.53, 1.50, 1.42, 1.43, 1.36, 1.56, 1.76, 1.45, 1.37, 3.32, 2.11, 1.89, 1.49, 1.45, 1.44, 1.35, 1.40, 1.71, 2.71, 1.72, 2.02, 1.50, 1.47, 1.41, 1.32, 1.58, 1.84, 1.55, 2.22, 1.52, 1.69, 2.03, 1.40, 1.44, 1.85, 2.18, 1.43, 1.46, 1.40, 1.96, 1.43, 1.46, 1.37, 1.31, 1.49, 1.38, 1.40, 1.31, 1.29, 1.35, 1.84, 1.34, 1.28, 1.56, 1.29, 1.24, 1.55, 1.31, 1.66, 1.37, 1.75, 1.70, 1.58, 1.34, 1.43, 1.74, 1.64, 1.52, 1.31, 1.28, 1.28, 1.93, 4.10, 1.35, 1.52, 2.23, 2.07, 1.77, 1.76, 1.46, 1.45, 1.37, 1.35, 1.46



*F* - Best single: 1.52 - Ao100: 1.94


Spoiler: Times



2.70, 2.40, 1.92, 2.44, 1.90, 1.92, 2.09, 1.88, 2.00, 2.48, 2.71, 1.89, 1.98, 1.82, 1.93, 1.82, 1.98, 1.77, 2.00, 1.73, 1.91, 1.99, 2.97, 1.87, 1.99, 3.13, 1.78, 2.10, 2.00, 1.82, 1.78, 2.24, 1.83, 1.74, 1.76, 1.61, 2.44, 2.01, 1.69, 2.09, 1.67, 1.70, 1.65, 1.84, 2.54, 1.65, 1.69, 2.06, 2.64, 1.69, 1.90, 1.58, 1.61, 1.52, 1.99, 2.06, 1.71, 2.79, 1.61, 2.26, 1.73, 1.88, 1.83, 1.61, 1.57, 1.66, 1.89, 2.12, 2.09, 2.26, 2.59, 4.95, 1.72, 1.85, 2.00, 1.93, 1.97, 1.96, 1.87, 3.04, 3.91, 1.84, 2.18, 1.70, 1.81, 1.71, 2.02, 1.70, 1.73, 1.64, 1.76, 1.76, 1.84, 1.75, 1.73, 2.02, 1.69, 1.79, 1.63, 1.87



Day 3 (PLL Training)

*Ga* - Best single: 1.61 - Ao100: 2.20


Spoiler: Times



2.14, 2.18, 2.09, 2.14, 2.41, 2.45, 1.89, 1.61, 2.21, 2.28, 2.00, 2.03, 1.89, 2.59, 2.74, 1.97, 1.82, 2.29, 1.91, 2.87, 2.05, 1.93, 1.88, 2.00, 2.07, 1.80, 2.21, 2.09, 1.90, 2.38, 2.28, 1.87, 2.67, 1.86, 2.36, 2.01, 2.55, 1.78, 2.59, 2.29, 2.36, 3.12, 1.90, 3.04, 2.17, 2.48, 1.87, 2.11, 1.85, 2.47, 3.56, 3.10, 2.26, 2.52, 2.02, 1.96, 2.67, 1.89, 2.07, 1.82, 2.69, 1.83, 2.90, 1.91, 2.04, 2.05, 2.14, 2.93, 2.06, 1.99, 1.88, 2.36, 2.08, 2.49, 2.53, 2.22, 1.93, 1.84, 1.77, 2.31, 1.96, 1.87, 2.32, 3.93, 2.77, 1.98, 2.14, 2.32, 2.28, 1.92, 2.42, 2.77, 1.83, 2.28, 2.68, 2.99, 2.34, 1.85, 1.86, 1.83



*Gb* - Best single: 1.62 - Ao100: 1.98


Spoiler: Times



2.03, 1.66, 2.03, 1.66, 1.73, 1.70, 2.24, 1.84, 1.83, 2.84, 1.91, 1.93, 2.00, 1.91, 2.01, 1.95, 3.16, 2.14, 1.92, 1.70, 2.32, 2.38, 1.94, 1.86, 1.83, 1.62, 1.85, 2.21, 2.70, 2.45, 2.10, 1.69, 1.80, 2.24, 1.98, 1.83, 2.18, 1.81, 1.71, 1.67, 1.74, 1.79, 2.05, 1.70, 2.01, 2.57, 2.28, 1.86, 1.76, 2.44, 1.71, 1.98, 2.92, 2.40, 1.74, 1.77, 1.68, 3.11, 3.18, 2.75, 1.91, 1.78, 1.76, 2.00, 1.79, 1.71, 1.66, 1.71, 1.64, 1.97, 2.19, 2.03, 1.78, 1.92, 2.13, 1.78, 2.00, 2.12, 1.83, 1.76, 3.28, 1.77, 2.00, 1.81, 1.72, 2.09, 2.31, 1.74, 1.81, 1.94, 1.73, 2.43, 1.82, 2.57, 2.23, 1.83, 1.84, 2.07, 1.95, 2.06



200 previous + 400 = 600 PLLs


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 13, 2013)

Day 4 (PLL Training)

*Gc* - Best single: 1.66 - Ao100: 2.22


Spoiler: Times



2.85, 2.15, 1.99, 2.51, 1.76, 1.82, 2.26, 1.66, 2.14, 2.17, 2.84, 1.78, 1.95, 1.78, 2.17, 2.06, 2.28, 1.99, 2.19, 1.82, 1.88, 1.83, 1.75, 2.12, 1.93, 1.78, 1.86, 2.00, 1.67, 2.14, 2.55, 2.77, 3.49, 1.74, 3.44, 1.78, 1.86, 2.20, 2.82, 1.95, 2.90, 2.71, 3.09, 1.95, 1.82, 1.81, 2.83, 1.86, 2.55, 2.02, 2.68, 2.20, 2.11, 1.88, 2.03, 2.76, 2.59, 2.07, 2.14, 1.84, 2.26, 1.91, 4.42, 2.68, 3.53, 2.78, 2.20, 2.25, 2.31, 2.86, 3.20, 2.49, 2.39, 2.15, 2.15, 1.90, 2.05, 2.68, 2.19, 1.80, 1.83, 2.06, 2.90, 2.44, 2.25, 3.61, 2.35, 2.67, 4.41, 2.25, 1.88, 1.77, 2.22, 2.03, 1.89, 2.38, 1.76, 2.16, 1.83, 1.68



*Gd* - Best single: 1.60 - Ao100: 2.01


Spoiler: Times



2.12, 2.28, 1.92, 1.72, 2.20, 3.29, 1.97, 2.35, 1.80, 1.68, 2.11, 2.32, 1.74, 1.84, 2.00, 2.35, 2.00, 1.67, 1.73, 1.72, 2.17, 2.37, 2.56, 3.82, 1.79, 2.31, 1.85, 2.09, 1.76, 2.79, 2.41, 2.02, 2.12, 1.96, 2.64, 1.73, 1.93, 2.18, 2.07, 3.24, 2.23, 2.36, 2.28, 1.76, 1.99, 1.90, 1.81, 1.75, 2.06, 1.93, 2.29, 1.84, 2.07, 2.08, 2.18, 2.62, 1.82, 2.90, 2.25, 3.36, 1.90, 1.78, 1.83, 1.94, 2.02, 1.74, 1.80, 1.66, 1.72, 2.02, 2.08, 1.61, 1.87, 1.62, 1.86, 2.24, 1.66, 1.78, 1.66, 1.61, 2.20, 1.60, 2.03, 2.16, 1.74, 1.61, 1.97, 2.49, 1.63, 2.76, 1.96, 1.90, 1.70, 1.69, 1.87, 1.72, 1.65, 2.04, 2.17, 1.93



Day 5 (PLL Training)

*H* - Best single: 0.99 - Ao100: 1.23


Spoiler: Times



1.49, 1.06, 1.06, 1.03, 1.12, 1.88, 1.46, 1.24, 1.30, 1.67, 1.51, 1.16, 1.16, 1.19, 1.19, 1.94, 1.33, 1.10, 1.33, 1.16, 1.06, 1.06, 1.33, 1.12, 1.36, 1.48, 1.43, 2.07, 1.29, 1.29, 1.11, 1.45, 1.23, 1.31, 1.11, 1.07, 1.05, 1.11, 1.16, 1.00, 1.16, 1.18, 1.09, 1.34, 1.10, 1.71, 1.16, 1.14, 1.42, 1.20, 1.63, 1.73, 1.23, 1.82, 1.11, 1.14, 1.07, 1.19, 1.10, 1.52, 1.08, 1.17, 1.00, 1.54, 1.06, 1.00, 1.03, 1.03, 1.08, 0.99, 1.69, 1.09, 1.10, 1.04, 1.05, 2.02, 1.06, 1.08, 2.01, 1.28, 1.15, 1.19, 1.40, 1.13, 1.15, 1.14, 1.11, 1.25, 1.19, 1.17, 1.04, 1.08, 1.14, 1.12, 1.70, 1.07, 1.22, 1.23, 1.21, 1.09



*Ja* - Best single: 1.40 - Ao100: 1.84


Spoiler: Times



1.94, 1.92, 1.68, 1.84, 1.82, 1.77, 2.78, 2.15, 1.70, 1.60, 1.68, 1.74, 1.70, 1.57, 1.58, 1.63, 1.55, 2.30, 1.91, 1.77, 1.96, 1.63, 2.33, 2.84, 1.81, 2.23, 1.75, 1.70, 2.21, 2.03, 1.71, 2.41, 2.26, 2.08, 1.78, 1.87, 2.37, 1.76, 1.86, 2.22, 1.96, 2.19, 1.69, 1.60, 1.57, 1.59, 2.06, 2.08, 1.93, 1.79, 1.67, 1.76, 2.40, 1.59, 2.40, 2.28, 1.76, 3.01, 1.61, 2.08, 1.75, 1.68, 1.53, 1.45, 2.27, 1.69, 2.30, 1.91, 1.57, 1.59, 1.67, 1.50, 1.88, 2.05, 1.50, 1.44, 1.94, 1.75, 1.40, 1.50, 1.94, 1.84, 2.49, 1.50, 1.60, 1.94, 2.71, 1.77, 1.60, 1.75, 1.73, 1.75, 1.75, 1.54, 1.69, 1.89, 1.56, 1.41, 1.69, 1.48



600 previous + 200 yesterday + 200 today = 1000 PLLs


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 14, 2013)

SOLVES 3001-3500



Spoiler: times



8.38, 9.34, 7.34, 7.59, DNF(7.75), 7.97, 8.46, 7.18, 6.30, 7.81, 8.66, 8.05, 5.97, 7.77, 6.44, 6.58, 4.94, 7.81, 7.52, 8.36, 7.43, 7.18, 8.77, 7.41, 8.78, 6.93, 9.16, 13.43, 9.72, 6.84, 9.21, 6.86, 7.27, 6.72, DNF(8.36), 7.77, 9.11, 6.72, DNF(6.34), 9.94, 8.27, 9.41, 6.90, 5.83, 7.21, 7.30, 9.59, 9.02, 7.02, 7.65, 7.69, 7.72, 7.52, 6.36, 7.00, 6.33, 8.08, 7.16, 7.31, 7.15, 7.69, 7.84, 5.56, 7.36, 8.94, 6.91, 8.80, 10.08, 8.58, 8.05, 8.13, 7.36, 8.44, 7.72, 6.65, DNF(6.27), 7.13, 8.03, 7.08, 6.71, 8.59, 6.80, 7.66, 10.68, 8.19, 8.41, 9.72, 6.88, 6.02, 10.65, 9.15, 9.47, 6.77, 6.90, 8.65, 7.09, 7.68, 7.65, 7.31, 7.02

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.88
Best time: 4.94
Best avg5: 6.33
Best avg12: 7.14

6.80, 7.28, 7.81, 8.40, 9.43, 8.02, 7.88, 8.16, 8.00, 8.36, DNF(9.34), 7.63, 7.38, 7.25, 7.03, 8.59, 8.03, 8.52, 6.63, 6.72, 6.65, 7.19, 8.33, 7.83, 7.63, 7.77, 8.28, DNF(8.09), 10.03, 6.65, 12.43, 7.75, 6.94, 8.77, 7.05, 7.58, 6.80, 7.19, 6.52, 6.91, 6.22, 8.78, 8.55, 6.96, 6.56, 6.31, 6.96, 7.52, 7.38, 9.00, 7.19, 7.83, 7.08, 10.41, 8.00, 6.80, 7.02, 10.34, 6.13, 7.18, 7.05, 6.68, DNF(6.38), 8.18, 8.81, 8.81, 7.66, 7.06, 7.68, 7.83, 7.77, 9.00, 7.46, 7.96, 8.16, 8.41, 8.02, 7.40, 8.47, 5.94, 7.02, 7.41, 9.55, 9.19, 5.91, 7.96, 8.94, 7.18, 8.59, 8.00, 7.81, DNF(8.16), 6.86, 6.08, 5.69, 5.43, 5.90, 7.61, 9.13, 8.72

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.76
Best time: 5.43
Best avg5: 5.89
Best avg12: 7.03

8.13, 7.33, 7.28, 6.86, 13.88, 8.13, 8.15, 6.33, 6.56, 6.50, 6.96, DNF(7.65), 7.38, 7.41, 8.22, 8.40, 5.80, 8.21, 7.59, 9.15, 8.08, 6.86, 7.52, 9.00, 8.31, 8.06, 7.90, 7.34, 8.56, 8.94, 8.06, 6.68, 7.25, 7.28, 8.40, 7.56, 6.61, 7.56, 6.69, 7.96, 8.03, 9.11, 8.22, 8.36, 7.21, 7.43, 7.86, 12.11, 15.30, 6.68, 9.78, 8.50, DNF(7.46), 7.53, 7.99, 7.33, 6.53, 7.71, 8.80, 7.41, 7.69, 7.83, 6.46, 6.59, 5.94, 6.75, 7.25, 6.05, 6.80, 8.56, 7.33, 8.31, 7.38, 7.33, 8.08, 6.91, 7.81, 9.38, 6.22, 9.44, 9.00, 8.25, 7.75, DNF(7.22), 7.63, 7.56, 8.27, 7.09, 7.25, 8.43, 7.16, 7.30, 8.38, 7.71, 7.88, 7.66, 7.63, 7.55, 8.15, 8.16

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.80
Best time: 5.80
Best avg5: 6.46
Best avg12: 7.02

8.97, 6.93, 7.78, 9.80, 7.86, 8.65, 8.08, 7.47, 12.86, 9.55, 7.34, 7.69, 7.27, 6.61, 10.03, DNF(8.21), 7.83, 7.72, 7.30, 6.25, 7.50, 6.80, 8.56, 7.00, 8.19, 7.90, 8.56, 8.16, 9.00, 7.47, 7.72, 9.80, 9.43, 7.34, 10.08, 7.08, 6.43, 7.33, 6.69, 7.55, 7.21, 7.16, 7.36, 6.55, 6.56, 7.91, 7.38, 7.36, 8.30, 7.58, 7.53, DNF(11.43), 7.47, 8.00, 6.68, 7.97, 7.33, 10.34, 7.91, 6.96, 7.97, 7.36, 8.61, 7.56, 8.71, 7.52, 9.77, 6.88, 9.83, 7.21, 8.36, 8.19, 8.31, 6.71, 8.52, 7.71, 9.58, 6.47, 8.33, 7.77, 7.53, 8.43, 6.56, DNF(8.21), 7.34, DNF(9.09), 7.21, 7.16, 6.68, 8.46, 7.18, 7.50, 7.52, 7.28, 7.21, 7.13, DNF(9.28), 7.66, 7.97, 7.19

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.93
Best time: 6.25
Best avg5: 6.98
Best avg12: 7.08

6.53, 8.08, 7.03, 7.03, 6.86, 7.33, DNF(7.47), 7.88, 7.86, 7.16, 6.93, 6.46, 7.84, 6.47, DNF(9.66), 6.78, 6.94, 8.28, 6.30, 7.08, 8.11, DNF(7.69), 7.47, 8.71, 7.02, 6.21, 6.56, 6.19, DNF(7.34), 6.83, 7.30, 6.56, 11.22, 7.93, 7.83, 8.15, 9.65, 8.40, 7.15, 9.94, 6.02, 8.02, 8.11, 14.94, 6.72, 8.53, 7.40, 7.68, 5.44, 7.97, 6.60, 8.15, 6.92, 6.72, 6.60, 7.52, 7.89, 8.38, 9.45, 8.16, 8.50, 6.69, 8.29, 9.00, 8.31, 6.88, 6.66, 7.81, 6.67, 6.91, 7.25, 9.21, 6.10, 7.47, 6.20, 7.62, 7.57, 6.41, 6.64, 8.67, 7.27, 7.36, DNF(10.44), 5.92, 8.32, 8.11, 6.74, 6.49, 7.39, 6.39, 8.55, 6.58, 6.53, 8.10, 7.16, 6.85, 11.04, 7.81, 5.60, 7.85

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.63
Best time: 5.44
Best avg5: 6.53
Best avg12: 7.06



Accuracy suffering in the last couple of hundred solves...Need to work on being super accurate at this speed now  Final stretch now. Been doing 50 solves a day every day in the past few. Gonna keep working at this pace, it keeps me fresh  also any more solves will probably start to wear my puzzle down even more, haha.

OVERALL AVERAGE: 8.09 (SD 0.93)


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 14, 2013)

If the clicking sound disappears, you're solving it too much.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 15, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> If the clicking sound disappears, you're solving it too much.


Mine tends to lock up when I solve too much, haha. The clicking never really goes but I find that my turns (especially 3-pin up ones) get sluggish and more difficult to do... That's normally when I take a break


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 17, 2013)

Day 6 (PLL Training)

*Jb* - Best single: 1.24 - Ao100: 1.66


Spoiler: Times



1.52, 1.79, 1.33, 1.32, 1.24, 1.66, 1.40, 1.66, 1.34, 2.14, 1.83, 1.42, 1.52, 1.45, 1.93, 1.40, 1.44, 1.49, 1.36, 1.93, 1.85, 1.52, 2.15, 1.96, 1.60, 1.48, 1.43, 2.20, 1.77, 1.49, 1.49, 1.77, 1.63, 1.56, 1.89, 1.56, 1.54, 1.87, 1.48, 1.73, 1.39, 1.45, 1.36, 2.02, 1.74, 1.86, 1.88, 2.06, 1.49, 1.62, 1.45, 1.70, 1.48, 2.13, 1.83, 1.49, 1.32, 1.47, 1.60, 1.50, 1.37, 1.87, 1.43, 1.65, 2.13, 2.18, 1.76, 2.19, 2.26, 1.72, 1.49, 1.62, 1.92, 1.95, 1.58, 1.47, 1.51, 1.96, 1.84, 1.55, 1.48, 1.49, 1.68, 2.05, 1.55, 2.02, 1.93, 1.45, 1.61, 1.43, 2.61, 1.58, 2.06, 1.91, 1.52, 1.62, 1.56, 1.51, 1.47, 1.43



*Na* - Best single: 1.31 - Ao100: 1.81


Spoiler: Times



1.83, 1.57, 1.62, 1.65, 2.54, 1.45, 1.61, 1.46, 1.41, 1.86, 1.90, 1.50, 2.00, 1.62, 1.84, 1.98, 1.52, 1.57, 2.33, 1.98, 2.74, 1.59, 1.98, 1.62, 1.76, 2.02, 1.81, 1.46, 2.14, 1.58, 1.47, 1.52, 2.36, 2.51, 1.97, 1.75, 1.83, 1.59, 1.56, 1.83, 1.63, 1.84, 2.20, 1.89, 1.86, 1.54, 1.83, 1.99, 1.67, 1.76, 1.58, 1.41, 1.55, 1.89, 2.61, 1.77, 1.63, 1.45, 2.31, 1.89, 1.84, 2.26, 1.59, 1.64, 1.89, 1.97, 2.01, 1.51, 1.57, 2.35, 2.75, 1.83, 2.60, 1.71, 2.02, 1.82, 1.85, 2.49, 2.40, 1.37, 1.60, 1.91, 1.74, 1.46, 1.78, 1.88, 1.48, 1.31, 1.31, 2.08, 1.75, 1.99, 2.23, 1.98, 1.62, 1.97, 2.15, 1.49, 1.78, 1.45



Day 7 (PLL Training)

*Nb* - Best single: 1.70 - Ao100: 2.21


Spoiler: Times



2.37, 2.55, 2.28, 3.39, 2.03, 2.61, 2.38, 2.10, 3.61, 2.48, 2.11, 3.38, 2.10, 2.64, 2.94, 2.69, 1.93, 3.41, 2.13, 2.23, 2.46, 2.60, 2.21, 2.13, 2.34, 1.88, 2.69, 2.36, 2.15, 2.33, 2.50, 1.97, 2.03, 1.87, 1.78, 1.79, 2.42, 2.55, 2.65, 1.82, 2.12, 1.89, 2.07, 2.03, 1.90, 2.62, 2.22, 2.31, 2.85, 2.22, 2.18, 2.37, 1.93, 2.18, 1.90, 1.95, 2.30, 2.04, 2.34, 2.19, 2.08, 2.23, 1.88, 2.10, 1.91, 1.80, 2.45, 2.17, 2.10, 2.37, 2.08, 2.03, 2.53, 2.23, 1.88, 1.76, 2.62, 1.93, 3.48, 1.83, 1.87, 2.13, 2.42, 1.87, 1.96, 1.71, 1.80, 2.69, 2.43, 1.87, 2.43, 2.05, 2.55, 1.93, 1.82, 2.14, 1.78, 1.85, 2.77, 1.70



*Ra* - Best single: 1.52 - Ao100: 1.93


Spoiler: Times



1.74, 2.14, 1.57, 2.28, 1.68, 1.56, 1.56, 1.57, 2.62, 1.70, 1.99, 2.05, 1.55, 2.56, 1.99, 1.90, 1.70, 1.86, 1.64, 1.85, 2.09, 1.91, 1.94, 1.80, 1.95, 1.58, 2.28, 1.52, 1.88, 2.32, 2.36, 1.68, 1.82, 1.58, 2.11, 2.40, 2.36, 2.44, 1.76, 1.65, 1.59, 1.89, 2.44, 1.71, 1.64, 1.53, 1.67, 1.67, 1.63, 2.72, 1.73, 2.22, 1.85, 1.66, 1.67, 2.28, 1.70, 1.59, 2.59, 2.04, 2.07, 1.71, 1.71, 2.00, 1.84, 1.85, 1.70, 1.93, 1.73, 1.84, 2.47, 2.03, 1.82, 2.31, 1.64, 2.08, 1.88, 2.92, 1.71, 1.63, 1.75, 1.74, 4.28, 2.66, 1.62, 2.03, 2.43, 2.18, 1.81, 1.87, 2.40, 1.87, 1.93, 1.90, 2.38, 1.81, 1.64, 1.84, 2.87, 1.79



Day 8 Too busy to do PLLs today.

1000 previous + 400 = 1400 PLLs


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 18, 2013)

Day 9 (PLL Training)

*Rb* - Best single: 1.54 - Ao100: 1.90


Spoiler: Times



1.93, 1.80, 1.60, 1.61, 1.74, 1.63, 1.61, 2.04, 1.92, 1.68, 1.68, 2.56, 2.13, 2.52, 2.82, 2.42, 1.69, 1.66, 1.64, 2.86, 2.08, 2.52, 1.68, 1.65, 1.68, 1.71, 2.62, 2.04, 2.48, 2.04, 1.72, 1.80, 2.00, 1.84, 1.92, 2.33, 2.15, 2.55, 1.65, 1.88, 2.07, 1.72, 1.97, 1.68, 1.68, 2.01, 2.06, 2.18, 2.36, 1.76, 1.85, 1.87, 1.89, 2.00, 2.00, 1.76, 1.63, 1.68, 1.80, 1.80, 2.13, 2.36, 2.43, 1.91, 1.64, 2.00, 1.98, 2.24, 1.64, 1.76, 1.62, 1.60, 1.75, 1.61, 1.55, 1.54, 2.24, 2.03, 1.98, 1.55, 1.61, 1.58, 1.81, 1.77, 1.58, 1.62, 1.60, 2.08, 1.84, 1.57, 1.56, 2.56, 1.66, 1.68, 2.04, 2.06, 2.49, 2.54, 1.88, 1.63



*T* - Best single: 1.15 - Ao100: 1.43


Spoiler: Times



1.73, 1.58, 1.75, 1.56, 1.28, 1.38, 1.32, 1.36, 1.29, 1.64, 1.27, 1.20, 1.33, 1.71, 1.30, 1.64, 1.43, 1.60, 1.39, 1.23, 1.26, 1.34, 1.69, 2.24, 1.34, 1.78, 1.45, 1.21, 1.60, 1.29, 2.58, 1.33, 1.35, 1.34, 2.28, 1.59, 1.33, 1.89, 1.45, 1.35, 1.86, 1.84, 1.27, 2.42, 1.43, 1.29, 1.34, 1.29, 1.76, 1.33, 1.50, 1.72, 2.15, 1.24, 1.25, 1.20, 1.20, 2.36, 1.45, 1.39, 1.31, 1.28, 1.18, 1.46, 1.27, 1.17, 1.18, 1.98, 1.22, 1.24, 1.20, 1.55, 1.40, 1.63, 1.42, 1.70, 1.17, 1.23, 2.19, 1.28, 1.48, 1.24, 1.19, 1.16, 1.19, 1.24, 1.15, 1.83, 1.24, 1.26, 1.23, 1.39, 1.93, 1.28, 1.22, 1.18, 1.42, 1.28, 1.51, 1.35



Day 10 (PLL Training)

*Ua* - Best single: 1.10 - Ao100: 1.45


Spoiler: Times



1.44, 1.94, 1.57, 1.54, 1.30, 1.29, 1.23, 1.13, 1.65, 1.96, 1.20, 1.13, 1.13, 1.37, 1.59, 1.48, 1.42, 1.39, 1.36, 1.32, 1.18, 2.11, 1.28, 1.30, 1.40, 1.20, 1.59, 1.36, 1.25, 1.26, 1.25, 1.51, 1.13, 1.10, 1.62, 2.06, 1.26, 1.25, 1.24, 1.66, 1.83, 1.50, 1.69, 1.75, 1.43, 1.29, 1.94, 1.88, 1.99, 1.89, 1.67, 1.43, 1.22, 1.20, 1.16, 1.74, 1.24, 2.28, 1.68, 1.42, 1.66, 1.31, 1.21, 1.90, 1.64, 1.29, 1.66, 1.32, 1.46, 1.61, 1.29, 1.76, 1.67, 1.23, 1.22, 1.39, 1.27, 1.72, 1.22, 1.19, 2.62, 1.66, 1.24, 1.29, 1.32, 1.61, 1.30, 1.57, 1.25, 1.74, 1.56, 1.54, 1.28, 1.37, 1.25, 1.27, 1.18, 1.24, 1.62, 1.27



*Ub* - Best single: 0.96 - Ao100: 1.28


Spoiler: Times



1.33, 0.99, 1.05, 1.16, 1.11, 1.45, 1.10, 1.12, 1.16, 0.96, 1.46, 1.15, 1.10, 1.37, 1.22, 1.15, 1.10, 1.29, 1.75, 1.18, 1.42, 1.47, 1.25, 1.55, 1.51, 1.25, 1.31, 1.50, 1.20, 1.33, 1.16, 1.22, 1.39, 1.26, 1.59, 1.45, 1.35, 1.28, 1.90, 1.45, 1.74, 1.18, 1.59, 1.32, 1.50, 1.84, 2.40, 1.72, 1.31, 1.22, 1.20, 1.33, 1.20, 1.14, 1.09, 1.41, 1.74, 1.47, 1.15, 1.11, 1.15, 1.11, 1.76, 1.27, 1.91, 1.21, 1.24, 1.42, 1.42, 1.43, 1.41, 1.17, 1.37, 1.06, 1.63, 1.16, 1.37, 1.22, 1.18, 1.13, 1.02, 1.07, 1.43, 1.16, 1.03, 1.05, 1.15, 1.09, 1.97, 1.13, 1.07, 1.03, 1.09, 0.99, 1.48, 1.05, 1.09, 1.04, 1.02, 1.06



1400 previous + 200 yesterday + 200 today = 1800 PLLs


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 18, 2013)

What do you plan to do with the sup2's? Turn faster? Better finger-tricks? New algs?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 18, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> What do you plan to do with the sup2's? Turn faster? Better finger-tricks? New algs?



Well, I'm able to get sub-2 on all PLLs so far... Nb was the worst with 1.70 single and 2.21 Ao100 and a few Gs are not so good either. I think I can do better with practice. Sometimes I just lock up or my fingers miss the cube. But I will also consider better fingertricks and new algs. I think I already looked at different algs though when I chose them in the beginning (and also changed a few along the way) so I doubt I will find an alg I like better. Probably fingertricks and practice is what it will take for improvement.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 25, 2013)

Is it Day 16 now? I completely lost track and stopped training due to twins going through growth spurt ie. I having been feeding all day long everyday. PLLs don't take that long... let's see if I can get back on track. I'll assume it's Day 16...

Day 16 (PLL Training)

*V* - Best single: 1.54 - Ao100: 1.92


Spoiler: Times



1.77, 1.92, 1.95, 2.55, 1.83, 2.07, 2.70, 2.02, 3.45, 2.00, 2.40, 1.92, 1.93, 1.99, 2.79, 2.13, 2.17, 1.77, 1.86, 2.19, 2.34, 1.89, 1.87, 1.80, 2.10, 2.06, 1.71, 1.74, 1.88, 2.49, 2.34, 1.80, 2.05, 1.76, 2.04, 1.67, 2.03, 1.64, 1.69, 1.91, 2.10, 1.90, 1.93, 1.82, 1.76, 1.83, 1.88, 1.77, 1.88, 2.20, 1.77, 1.71, 1.98, 1.54, 1.56, 1.82, 1.54, 1.61, 1.89, 1.63, 1.66, 1.56, 1.68, 1.74, 1.91, 1.84, 1.78, 2.56, 2.49, 2.23, 2.05, 1.79, 1.80, 1.74, 1.72, 1.81, 1.72, 1.67, 2.30, 2.29, 2.12, 2.05, 1.90, 2.13, 2.10, 1.69, 1.99, 1.65, 1.65, 1.71, 1.68, 1.62, 2.60, 1.75, 2.09, 1.87, 1.94, 1.65, 2.14, 1.69



*Y* - Best single: 1.62 - Ao100: 1.90


Spoiler: Times



1.76, 2.00, 1.78, 1.81, 1.98, 1.65, 1.89, 1.63, 2.24, 1.77, 1.69, 1.98, 1.82, 2.49, 2.09, 1.72, 1.64, 1.63, 1.62, 1.84, 2.33, 2.07, 1.93, 2.16, 2.20, 2.08, 1.94, 1.76, 1.95, 1.87, 1.78, 1.69, 1.93, 1.72, 1.83, 1.80, 1.74, 1.80, 1.74, 1.70, 2.62, 1.71, 1.71, 2.28, 1.82, 1.63, 1.79, 1.85, 1.70, 1.95, 1.71, 1.96, 2.98, 1.88, 1.73, 1.72, 1.72, 2.29, 2.30, 1.82, 1.76, 1.88, 1.90, 1.92, 2.06, 1.68, 1.90, 1.71, 1.73, 1.71, 1.90, 1.66, 2.33, 2.14, 1.96, 2.08, 1.88, 1.96, 1.70, 1.67, 1.84, 1.91, 1.92, 1.86, 1.78, 1.83, 1.68, 3.41, 1.72, 1.78, 1.99, 1.79, 2.01, 2.77, 3.38, 2.10, 1.95, 2.59, 1.75, 2.26



*Z* - Best single: 1.32 - Ao100: 1.59


Spoiler: Times



1.35, 1.46, 1.50, 1.49, 1.46, 1.58, 1.36, 1.42, 1.32, 1.67, 1.60, 1.40, 1.42, 1.51, 1.61, 1.55, 1.56, 1.58, 1.61, 1.56, 1.77, 1.55, 1.49, 1.49, 1.45, 1.76, 1.34, 1.68, 1.34, 1.40, 1.49, 1.52, 1.56, 1.44, 1.64, 1.48, 1.37, 1.44, 1.96, 1.64, 1.46, 1.56, 1.44, 1.82, 2.06, 1.49, 1.62, 2.31, 1.49, 1.47, 1.49, 1.67, 1.48, 1.41, 1.46, 1.59, 2.16, 1.53, 1.60, 1.51, 1.64, 1.41, 1.79, 1.55, 2.05, 1.54, 1.59, 1.51, 2.06, 1.58, 1.88, 1.58, 2.25, 2.27, 2.09, 1.45, 1.55, 2.00, 1.72, 1.62, 1.88, 1.55, 1.55, 1.57, 1.42, 2.09, 1.49, 1.67, 1.43, 1.57, 1.52, 1.77, 2.05, 1.43, 1.85, 1.48, 1.48, 1.49, 1.41, 1.47



1800 previous + 300 today = 2100 PLLs



Spoiler: PLL Ranking (Ao100)



Aa 1.13
H 1.23
Ab 1.24
Ub 1.28
T 1.43
Ua 1.45
E 1.58
Z 1.59
Jb 1.66
Na 1.81
Ja 1.84
Rb 1.90
Y 1.90
V 1.92
Ra 1.93
F 1.94
Gb 1.98
Gd 2.01
Ga 2.20
Nb 2.21
Gc 2.22



I've been able to get sub-2 singles for all PLLs. My G perms and Nb are the worst so I'll do those 5 extra over the next few days and see if they improve to sub-2 consistently.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 28, 2013)

Day 18 (PLL Training)

*Gc* - Best single: 1.45 - Best Ao100: 1.76


Spoiler: Times



1.99, 1.84, 1.77, 1.84, 1.92, 2.10, 1.81, 1.87, 1.86, 1.91, 1.58, 1.53, 1.79, 1.61, 1.65, 3.16, 1.66, 2.78, 2.86, 1.84, 2.65, 2.35, 1.70, 1.61, 1.71, 2.75, 1.94, 1.72, 2.81, 2.29, 1.63, 1.89, 2.03, 1.78, 1.75, 3.12, 1.76, 1.83, 1.67, 1.73, 2.00, 1.61, 2.89, 2.28, 1.84, 1.74, 2.75, 1.71, 1.65, 1.58, 2.63, 2.43, 1.70, 2.09, 2.35, 2.00, 2.55, 2.11, 2.15, 1.67, 2.42, 2.34, 2.75, 1.78, 1.72, 1.68, 1.72, 1.69, 1.89, 1.85, 1.94, 1.72, 1.71, 1.69, 1.82, 1.68, 1.55, 2.20, 1.57, 1.87, 1.73, 1.64, 1.63, 1.56, 1.58, 1.54, 1.80, 2.64, 1.64, 2.45, 2.15, 1.62, 1.84, 1.94, 1.84, 1.60, 1.78, 1.64, 1.57, 1.60, 1.53, 1.81, 1.58, 1.53, 1.48, 2.13, 1.79, 1.51, 1.84, 2.08, 1.49, 2.34, 2.12, 1.58, 1.94, 1.50, 1.49, 2.13, 2.87, 1.62, 1.54, 1.49, 1.65, 1.50, 2.08, 1.76, 2.65, 1.60, 1.55, 2.38, 1.93, 1.91, 1.58, 1.98, 1.94, 2.15, 1.53, 1.99, 1.75, 2.13, 1.74, 1.59, 1.60, 1.54, 1.89, 2.12, 1.65, 1.55, 1.62, 1.48, 2.22, 1.62, 1.88, 1.96, 2.28, 2.23, 1.65, 1.57, 1.98, 1.59, 1.47, 1.62, 1.63, 1.97, 1.53, 1.66, 1.53, 1.98, 1.58, 1.57, 1.54, 1.45, 2.28, 1.66, 1.60, 3.30, 2.74, 1.77, 2.09, 1.62, 1.55, 2.53, 2.17, 2.19, 1.83, 1.58, 2.36, 1.54, 1.54, 1.88, 1.57, 2.68, 1.73, 1.68, 1.61, 1.75, 2.41, 1.71, 1.57, 1.63



Well, I'd say that one is no longer a problem. I changed the alg slightly (better fingertrick) and voila!

2100 previous + 200 today = 2300 PLLs


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 29, 2013)

Day 19 (PLL Training)

*Nb* - Best single: 1.83 - Ao100 - 2.46


Spoiler: Times



2.53, 2.55, 1.97, 2.08, 2.37, 2.47, 1.90, 2.21, 2.34, 1.93, 2.79, 3.28, 3.18, 2.36, 2.16, 2.04, 2.40, 1.96, 2.36, 3.94, 2.49, 3.09, 2.28, 2.10, 2.12, 3.04, 2.41, 2.28, 2.33, 2.46, 2.83, 1.95, 1.83, 1.88, 1.97, 2.20, 2.67, 2.23, 2.30, 2.88, 2.46, 2.57, 2.70, 2.94, 3.06, 2.56, 3.45, 3.50, 2.44, 2.82, 2.68, 2.98, 2.45, 2.55, 3.49, 2.21, 2.76, 2.17, 2.46, 2.04, 2.85, 3.52, 2.49, 2.82, 2.97, 2.05, 2.29, 2.91, 3.03, 2.39, 2.50, 3.13, 3.97, 2.01, 2.42, 2.31, 1.89, 2.69, 2.72, 2.26, 1.90, 3.02, 2.34, 2.03, 1.92, 3.51, 2.56, 1.90, 2.27, 2.39, 1.94, 1.97, 2.82, 2.64, 2.36, 1.91, 1.97, 1.88, 1.84, 2.04


I don't know how I got something like 2.21 Ao100 before. I'm doing awfully today on this perm so I only did 100. After the other Gs I'll come back to it and see if I can find better fingertricks or a better algorithm.

*Ga* - Best single: 1.50 - Best Ao100: 1.95


Spoiler: Times



1.98, 1.99, 2.31, 2.38, 2.14, 1.90, 1.84, 1.83, 2.01, 1.75, 2.07, 1.87, 2.00, 1.99, 1.90, 1.85, 1.89, 1.80, 1.69, 2.80, 2.36, 1.87, 1.82, 2.14, 1.94, 1.96, 1.94, 1.97, 1.84, 2.03, 2.43, 1.85, 2.00, 2.09, 1.76, 1.84, 1.85, 2.38, 2.22, 1.87, 1.90, 1.94, 1.70, 2.14, 1.67, 1.69, 1.68, 2.14, 1.86, 2.12, 1.97, 2.09, 2.20, 1.99, 1.88, 2.00, 1.89, 1.78, 1.83, 1.85, 2.45, 1.87, 1.91, 1.86, 1.69, 1.73, 1.94, 2.44, 2.66, 1.79, 2.27, 1.86, 2.44, 1.86, 2.26, 1.88, 2.03, 2.21, 1.83, 2.28, 1.95, 1.94, 1.84, 1.88, 2.42, 2.15, 1.80, 2.03, 2.21, 1.81, 2.10, 2.03, 1.70, 1.77, 1.75, 2.39, 2.17, 2.10, 1.97, 2.48, 2.10, 1.95, 2.13, 2.16, 2.01, 2.19, 2.14, 2.17, 2.02, 2.51, 1.75, 1.98, 1.92, 1.93, 2.50, 1.98, 1.69, 1.74, 1.98, 2.05, 1.75, 1.77, 1.67, 1.80, 1.63, 1.69, 1.89, 1.88, 1.85, 1.86, 2.11, 1.70, 1.65, 1.84, 2.53, 1.76, 1.76, 2.04, 2.33, 1.83, 1.83, 1.76, 1.75, 2.10, 2.73, 1.96, 1.71, 1.96, 1.77, 1.80, 1.94, 1.97, 1.90, 2.17, 1.94, 2.19, 1.79, 1.81, 1.87, 2.15, 1.92, 2.72, 1.85, 2.00, 1.83, 1.70, 1.88, 1.96, 1.94, 2.13, 2.17, 2.23, 2.06, 2.22, 2.04, 2.19, 2.13, 2.10, 2.02, 1.79, 1.66, 1.82, 2.00, 1.89, 1.71, 1.61, 2.26, 1.72, 1.80, 2.45, 1.50, 2.15, 1.98, 1.78, 2.15, 2.06, 1.79, 2.19, 1.74, 1.77


The first 100 or so were done with the original alg and I got a 1.99 Ao100. Then I tried a different alg which seemed to work a little better so I might switch. The 1.95 Ao100 is from the last 100 solves with the new alg so it's probably better since it's also a new alg so I haven't practiced it much.

2300 previous + 300 today = 2600 PLLs


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 30, 2013)

Day 20 (PLL Training)

*Gd* - Best single: 1.53 - Best Ao100: 1.95


Spoiler: Times



2.46, 2.27, 2.73, 2.10, 1.92, 2.04, 1.91, 2.14, 1.95, 1.87, 1.85, 2.20, 1.95, 1.84, 2.30, 1.90, 2.00, 1.96, 2.74, 1.86, 1.95, 1.95, 1.85, 2.00, 1.86, 1.79, 2.20, 1.83, 1.75, 1.71, 2.59, 1.83, 1.88, 1.78, 1.77, 1.92, 1.78, 1.87, 1.87, 1.89, 2.16, 1.79, 1.86, 1.78, 1.90, 2.11, 2.71, 2.25, 1.80, 1.75, 2.23, 2.07, 1.77, 1.87, 1.93, 2.48, 2.18, 2.20, 1.77, 2.54, 1.95, 1.86, 2.04, 1.78, 2.45, 2.09, 2.04, 2.52, 2.12, 2.04, 1.75, 1.72, 1.79, 1.98, 2.35, 1.90, 2.69, 2.17, 2.97, 2.50, 1.75, 1.99, 1.97, 2.32, 1.88, 1.79, 1.81, 1.80, 2.03, 1.85, 1.87, 2.20, 1.73, 1.81, 1.93, 2.26, 2.82, 2.87, 2.12, 2.23, 3.32, 2.20, 1.78, 1.77, 1.74, 1.74, 2.45, 1.96, 2.64, 2.16, 3.20, 2.42, 1.86, 2.66, 1.83, 2.19, 1.99, 2.23, 1.72, 1.79, 2.01, 1.76, 1.89, 1.92, 1.92, 2.03, 2.10, 2.28, 2.09, 1.83, 1.82, 2.00, 2.38, 1.89, 1.75, 2.05, 1.80, 1.83, 1.90, 1.89, 1.92, 2.27, 1.83, 1.81, 1.90, 2.06, 1.87, 2.38, 1.99, 1.95, 1.78, 1.76, 1.77, 2.08, 1.81, 1.92, 1.53, 1.86, 1.66, 1.92, 2.32, 1.98, 1.64, 1.83, 2.00, 1.77, 1.89, 1.76, 1.79, 1.86, 1.77, 1.94, 1.81, 1.93, 1.91, 1.93, 1.81, 2.13, 1.93, 1.89, 2.40, 2.45, 1.82, 1.82, 3.03, 1.87, 1.86, 2.19, 2.17, 1.68, 1.66, 1.70, 1.70, 2.17, 1.91, 2.24, 1.71, 1.70, 1.91, 1.73



Gb tomorrow.

2600 previous + 200 today = 2800 PLLs


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 30, 2013)

Finally done!! Just before uni kicks in full force. It'll be weird to go back to doing clock solves that aren't part of an average of 100, haha.



Spoiler: solves



6.93, 8.36, 8.51, 6.81, 8.63, 8.46, 7.69, 6.73, 7.87, 6.22, 8.08, 6.37, 8.01, 7.72, 6.88, 7.60, 7.71, 7.07, 8.87, 8.43, 6.85, 7.35, 8.51, 8.21, 7.67, DNF(9.58), 8.94, 8.54, 8.93, 8.01, 8.46, 8.32, 8.04, 8.83, 8.16, 6.95, 7.08, 8.00, 8.24, 6.96, 7.69, 8.13, 6.78, 5.74, 7.84, 8.20, 5.40, 10.80, 7.21, 7.33, 7.65, 8.86, 7.63, DNF(8.74), 8.01, 7.36, 8.28, 7.86, 8.62, 7.04, 8.91, 7.63, 9.22, 8.26, 7.36, 9.70, 9.13, 5.71, 8.19, 7.92, 6.44, 8.84, 8.06, 7.55, 7.50, 7.73, 7.82, 6.99, 5.75, 6.38, 7.07, 7.32, 7.86, 9.10, 11.44, 8.19, 8.16, 6.98, 8.13, (DNF(6.94)), 6.73, 8.34, 7.73, 9.80, 7.92, 6.84, 6.55, (5.83), 7.91, 6.69

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.83
Best time: 5.40
Best avg5: 6.68
Best avg12: 7.29

6.53, 6.63, 8.24, 7.57, 7.31, 7.20, 6.61, 7.12, 8.16, 7.60, 8.11, 7.61, 4.99, 7.53, 8.05, 9.64, 6.97, 7.05, 7.74, 7.96, 8.53, 8.92, 7.19, 8.14, 6.86, 7.02, 6.90, 7.50, 8.09, 7.40, 8.21, 8.37, 6.14, 9.56, 9.58, 11.31, 7.82, 6.82, 7.95, 8.13, 8.00, 7.35, DNF(7.99), 7.90, 6.42, 7.09, 7.35, 8.11, 7.16, 10.30, 9.40, 7.79, 5.32, 7.66, 6.80, 6.32, 7.52, 6.58, 6.31, 8.22, 8.12, 6.55, 6.92, 8.34, 7.25, 8.39, 9.01, 9.32, 8.72, 7.90, 7.93, 10.81, 6.74, 7.11, 8.06, 6.23, 7.29, 9.97, 7.58, 8.25, 6.82, 6.43, 6.20, 7.36, 6.72, 7.47, 8.61, 6.81, 7.41, 8.15, 8.67, 7.69, 8.76, 8.33, 6.83, 7.69, 7.17, 6.47, 7.52, 7.62

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.65
Best time: 4.99
Best avg5: 6.57
Best avg12: 7.06

7.86, 8.49, 7.06, 8.68, 9.73, 7.16, 8.09, 7.22, 8.02, 8.50, 8.87, 9.15, 7.63, 8.88, 7.91, 6.61, 9.48, 7.68, 9.63, 7.07, 6.15, 6.53, 7.18, 9.32, 7.55, 6.30, 6.38, 7.66, 6.91, 8.99, 10.19, 8.12, 6.58, 7.89, 8.79, 7.17, 9.74, 6.83, 7.49, 8.56, 7.75, 7.62, 12.99, 9.50, 6.59, 8.50, 8.56, 7.41, 7.71, 7.71, 8.39, 6.77, 7.60, 8.71, 9.23, 7.86, 7.86, 8.59, 7.60, 7.36, 7.97, 8.96, 7.36, 8.19, 9.07, 7.12, 7.38, 7.30, 9.62, 7.26, 8.21, 8.56, 6.99, 8.08, 8.40, 6.45, 7.44, 6.07, 6.98, 6.50, 6.29, 6.50, 7.52, 7.03, 7.12, 7.63, 7.87, 6.29, 5.47, 7.46, 7.87, 8.67, 8.35, 6.42, 8.35, 6.45, 7.30, 6.71, 5.91, 7.27

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.74
Best time: 5.47
Best avg5: 6.43
Best avg12: 6.79

7.22, 6.24, 7.63, 8.93, 5.87, 7.88, 6.32, 7.07, 6.82, 7.40, 6.70, 6.79, 8.12, 6.99, 6.72, 6.91, 7.34, 8.36, 6.19, 7.00, 6.32, 6.14, 7.69, 7.26, 8.27, 6.34, 7.40, 6.55, 4.81, 6.47, 7.32, 7.08, 7.26, 6.45, 7.74, 6.07, 8.05, 7.32, 7.48, 10.30, DNF(7.72), 5.90, 6.55, 7.65, 7.12, 7.95, 7.60, 6.67, 6.88, 6.18, 9.00, 6.04, 6.36, 6.91, 7.62, 7.27, 7.63, 7.32, 6.69, 7.04, 7.22, 7.15, 6.87, 6.74, 8.36, 7.24, 8.26, 7.63, 7.96, 7.42, 7.01, 7.10, 9.84, 6.89, 6.99, 6.12, 10.42, 7.77, 8.46, 6.24, 6.69, 8.59, 6.83, 6.77, 6.89, 6.78, 6.41, 8.91, 7.17, 8.43, 7.35, 5.67, 6.37, 8.94, 9.26, 7.81, 6.82, 8.09, 8.07, 5.64

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.23
Best time: 4.81
Best avg5: 6.45
Best avg12: 6.74

7.06, 10.03, 7.56, 8.61, 8.77, 7.44, 5.94, 6.05, 6.81, 9.30, 8.02, 7.57, 7.07, 8.03, 6.34, 6.64, 8.78, 8.32, 8.10, 6.90, 7.81, 5.44, 9.60, 7.38, 9.90, 7.09, 6.83, 9.46, 6.82, 8.61, 8.27, 8.10, 7.66, 7.01, 8.43, 7.55, DNF(6.95), 5.98, 7.87, 7.17, 5.49, 6.26, 7.41, 8.69, 7.39, 8.66, 6.96, 7.66, 6.45, 8.83, 7.28, 7.43, 7.17, 7.81, DNF(7.38), 6.83, 9.46, 7.22, 6.90, 6.29, 7.33, 6.91, 5.65, 6.82, 6.23, 6.69, 6.35, 8.43, 7.75, DNF(13.22), 6.41, 6.78, 7.78, 7.11, 7.43, 8.62, 8.00, 9.02, 6.58, 8.00, 7.99, 5.89, 6.56, 6.46, 9.49, 6.03, 7.36, 9.59, 6.83, 7.44, 7.39, 7.70, 9.30, 8.21, 8.00, 6.53, 8.05, 6.71, DNF(8.50), 8.21

AVERAGE OF 100: 7.60
Best time: 5.44
Best avg5: 6.35
Best avg12: 6.76



*Fourth average of 1000: 7.69*
*OVERALL AVERAGE: 8.03 (SD 0.93)*

4000 timed solves + 219.5 untimed solves = 4219.5 solves


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 1, 2013)

Day 21 (PLL Training)

*Gb* - Best single: 1.40 - Best Ao100: 1.75


Spoiler: Times



1.74, 1.70, 1.91, 1.55, 1.93, 1.70, 1.74, 1.71, 2.47, 1.73, 1.72, 1.86, 1.90, 2.37, 2.16, 1.82, 1.83, 1.99, 1.70, 1.56, 1.76, 1.70, 2.25, 1.94, 1.65, 1.72, 1.60, 1.50, 1.71, 1.72, 1.63, 1.71, 2.12, 1.68, 1.77, 2.12, 1.62, 1.64, 3.21, 1.85, 1.74, 1.73, 1.99, 2.19, 1.64, 1.70, 1.99, 1.62, 1.63, 1.71, 1.67, 1.65, 2.29, 1.68, 1.78, 1.62, 1.72, 1.75, 1.73, 1.92, 2.07, 2.12, 1.54, 1.69, 1.75, 1.69, 1.65, 1.83, 1.93, 1.71, 1.73, 2.06, 1.61, 1.82, 2.80, 2.24, 1.60, 1.68, 1.57, 1.75, 2.55, 1.69, 1.94, 2.02, 1.67, 1.71, 2.10, 1.84, 1.84, 1.70, 1.70, 1.66, 2.41, 1.82, 1.67, 1.69, 1.74, 2.02, 1.90, 2.20, 2.20, 1.62, 2.92, 1.95, 1.67, 1.70, 1.71, 2.01, 1.87, 2.34, 1.54, 1.40, 2.05, 1.43, 1.76, 1.43, 2.06, 1.73, 1.64, 1.56, 1.64, 1.60, 2.11, 2.04, 1.59, 1.57, 1.60, 1.49, 2.92, 1.82, 2.05, 2.16, 1.56, 1.49, 1.49, 2.07, 1.54, 1.69, 1.64, 1.98, 1.81, 1.88, 1.85, 1.57, 1.46, 1.64, 1.99, 1.64, 1.59, 1.46, 1.63, 1.52, 1.65, 1.67, 1.47, 1.45, 1.98, 1.55, 1.60, 1.79, 1.81, 1.74, 1.94, 2.08, 1.64, 1.63, 1.89, 1.64, 2.26, 1.52, 1.80, 2.09, 1.68, 1.84, 1.75, 1.65, 1.60, 2.11, 1.75, 1.68, 1.66, 1.87, 1.97, 1.60, 1.57, 2.15, 1.89, 1.57, 1.66, 1.65, 1.73, 1.85, 1.51, 2.09, 2.19, 1.76, 1.60, 2.01, 1.74, 1.68



Nice. I wonder if it made much difference that I used the QJ timer instead of the keyboard spacebar. Usually I think using the spacebar means it takes more time because I have to move my hand the distance from spacebar to cube and back. Hmm... I should probably see about the Nb perm as I was able to get all my Gs sub-2.

2800 previous + 200 today = 3000 PLLs


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sneaklyfox, which Nb perm do you currently use?
Gonna try and fast-track pyra because side events love and it's pretty easy. Just done my first 50 solves


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 2, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Sneaklyfox, which Nb perm do you currently use?
> Gonna try and fast-track pyra because side events love and it's pretty easy. Just done my first 50 solves



Current Nb: R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R U' f R f'
But since it's not doing me any good I am going to try some different ones. Any suggestions (with fingertricks if possible)? I didn't do any PLL training yesterday as I was chained to my babies... they fed like... all day long...


----------



## Brest (Oct 2, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Current Nb: R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R U' f R f'
> But since it's not doing me any good I am going to try some different ones. Any suggestions (with fingertricks if possible)? I didn't do any PLL training yesterday as I was chained to my babies... they fed like... all day long...



Instead of that alg, you can change the end to this:
R' U R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R

Also, the inverse of each Nperm is also an alg for the same Nperm and the mirror of each Nperm is the other Nperm.

I like the inverse much more:
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R

There are also these:

(R' U L' U2 R U' L)2
=
z (D' R U' R2 D R' U)2 z'
=
(L' U R' U2' L U' R)2
=
z (U' R D' R2 U R' D)2 z'

z (U' R2' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') (R' U2 R2 U) z'

L' U' L U' (L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L) U2 L' U L

(r D' r' U2)5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 2, 2013)

Brest said:


> Instead of that alg, you can change the end to this:
> R' U R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R
> 
> Also, the inverse of each Nperm is also an alg for the same Nperm and the mirror of each Nperm is the other Nperm.
> ...



Thanks, Brest. I do realize that all (or most) of these are in the wiki. I had looked at them but not sure if there was one I like particularly more than another so I was actually looking more for personal opinions of what people use and good ways to fingertrick their algs. I think R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R is the most common alg used for Nb. It's the same as mine except for the last bit. Somehow I can't do it very quickly though...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 2, 2013)

Day 23 (PLL Training)

*Nb* - Best single: 1.69 - Ao100: 2.07


Spoiler: Times



2.26, 2.20, 1.92, 2.23, 1.83, 2.13, 2.24, 1.84, 1.91, 2.14, 1.82, 1.91, 2.30, 2.48, 2.26, 2.05, 2.14, 2.34, 2.28, 2.08, 2.03, 2.96, 2.02, 1.93, 2.20, 1.85, 2.02, 1.91, 2.24, 2.00, 2.13, 2.12, 1.85, 2.15, 2.12, 2.46, 1.92, 2.38, 1.78, 1.76, 1.91, 1.73, 1.83, 2.14, 2.18, 2.09, 1.82, 2.34, 1.76, 2.09, 1.70, 2.42, 2.17, 2.06, 3.03, 2.05, 1.78, 2.11, 2.49, 1.72, 2.12, 1.69, 1.80, 1.76, 1.74, 2.77, 1.80, 1.76, 1.78, 2.28, 2.12, 1.89, 1.77, 2.47, 2.38, 2.06, 2.21, 3.14, 3.15, 2.28, 1.94, 1.95, 1.84, 2.14, 2.20, 1.92, 1.77, 1.83, 1.91, 1.80, 2.53, 1.95, 2.17, 2.20, 2.38, 2.03, 1.93, 1.81, 4.05, 1.92



*F* - Best single: 1.52 - Best Ao100: 1.89


Spoiler: Times



1.67, 1.63, 1.56, 2.39, 1.69, 1.75, 1.67, 1.69, 2.43, 2.06, 1.71, 2.17, 1.70, 1.68, 2.54, 1.64, 1.61, 1.61, 1.69, 1.66, 1.73, 1.84, 1.82, 2.17, 1.76, 1.76, 1.88, 1.97, 2.13, 2.58, 1.88, 1.90, 1.86, 1.73, 1.76, 2.18, 2.02, 1.89, 3.50, 2.00, 2.49, 1.67, 1.52, 1.81, 1.95, 1.64, 2.08, 1.98, 1.67, 2.26, 2.04, 1.70, 1.62, 1.73, 2.01, 1.76, 2.39, 1.91, 2.06, 1.81, 2.02, 1.72, 1.65, 1.68, 2.26, 2.01, 1.76, 1.68, 1.87, 1.87, 1.95, 1.93, 2.03, 1.71, 1.89, 1.82, 1.79, 1.67, 1.82, 1.62, 1.65, 1.71, 1.78, 1.79, 1.80, 1.78, 2.66, 2.05, 1.73, 1.56, 2.23, 2.61, 2.91, 2.76, 1.78, 1.84, 2.18, 1.78, 1.98, 1.89, 1.73, 2.50, 1.79, 2.43, 2.39, 2.15, 2.52, 2.56, 2.26, 1.98, 2.65, 2.04, 3.77, 2.07, 2.04, 2.24, 1.95, 2.07, 1.79, 2.23, 2.10, 2.17, 2.09, 1.83, 1.75, 1.79, 1.97, 1.79, 2.18, 2.01, 1.78, 1.87, 1.91, 2.31, 1.80, 1.69, 1.94, 1.81, 1.93, 1.85, 1.71, 2.06, 2.07, 2.24, 1.97, 1.99, 1.74, 1.80, 1.75, 1.75, 1.79, 1.89, 2.55, 1.97, 2.11, 2.03, 2.02, 1.92, 1.73, 2.00, 1.79, 1.80, 2.31, 1.78, 1.87, 1.79, 1.98, 1.75, 1.61, 1.84, 1.92, 1.97, 2.17, 2.32, 1.89, 1.63, 1.69, 1.67, 2.11, 2.22, 1.72, 1.80, 2.18, 1.93, 2.53, 1.84, 2.50, 2.23, 1.67, 1.97, 2.23, 1.81, 1.80, 1.70, 1.68, 2.07, 1.81, 1.75, 1.79, 1.68



I tried my original Nb perm. I think I'm inconsistent... I have some regrips in that alg and if I regrip correctly then it flows fine. When I regrip incorrectly I end up like a second slower. F perm was the next worst after Gs and Nb so I did 200 of that. I still have some execution problems. Still need to come back to that Nb... the only one I haven't been able to get sub-2 on Ao100.

3000 previous + 300 today = 3300 PLLs


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm about 250 solves into my Pyra marathon (planning to make weekly posts), and I've pretty much got a game plan together... I'll keep using keyhole until I'm getting consistently sub-8 times, then i'll start learning oka/1-flip, so by the time i'm comfortable with it I should be able to use it relatively effectively


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 5, 2013)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2889&d=1370115921

Algs for WO, Nutella, and 1-Flip


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 6, 2013)

Day 26 (PLL Training)

Ra - Best single: 1.40 - Best Ao100: 1.79


Spoiler: Times



1.83, 1.85, 1.69, 1.79, 1.80, 1.89, 2.02, 1.85, 2.06, 2.02, 1.63, 1.63, 1.68, 1.89, 1.86, 1.65, 1.67, 1.64, 1.71, 1.92, 2.04, 1.73, 2.02, 1.77, 1.85, 2.00, 2.04, 2.18, 2.07, 1.70, 1.87, 1.75, 1.69, 2.07, 1.94, 1.69, 2.26, 1.89, 2.09, 2.53, 2.17, 1.77, 1.67, 1.76, 1.58, 1.58, 1.57, 1.48, 2.22, 1.60, 1.54, 1.70, 1.52, 1.51, 1.52, 1.56, 2.42, 1.98, 1.60, 1.56, 1.70, 1.76, 1.61, 1.58, 1.57, 1.96, 1.73, 1.77, 1.78, 2.21, 1.68, 3.07, 1.68, 1.62, 1.80, 1.79, 1.72, 1.97, 1.64, 1.53, 1.57, 1.76, 1.56, 1.54, 1.61, 1.78, 3.30, 1.58, 2.17, 1.57, 1.58, 1.49, 1.51, 1.93, 1.84, 1.79, 2.01, 2.10, 1.67, 1.99, 1.91, 1.91, 1.90, 1.90, 1.73, 2.04, 1.97, 1.58, 1.71, 2.00, 2.14, 1.78, 1.70, 2.40, 1.94, 2.22, 2.14, 1.95, 2.23, 1.86, 1.82, 2.86, 1.65, 2.25, 1.77, 2.18, 2.10, 1.85, 2.45, 1.81, 2.27, 2.15, 1.82, 1.86, 1.78, 1.94, 1.75, 1.69, 1.93, 1.59, 1.58, 2.21, 1.68, 1.63, 2.24, 1.58, 1.56, 2.29, 1.91, 2.18, 1.99, 1.96, 1.71, 1.58, 1.56, 1.95, 2.08, 1.97, 1.63, 1.77, 1.95, 1.77, 1.70, 2.56, 1.95, 1.71, 1.60, 1.67, 2.02, 2.45, 2.05, 2.08, 2.32, 1.67, 1.77, 1.64, 2.15, 1.70, 1.89, 1.66, 1.89, 1.71, 1.70, 1.71, 2.25, 2.29, 1.79, 2.91, 1.84, 1.85, 1.59, 1.49, 2.09, 1.85, 1.50, 1.44, 1.58, 1.80, 1.40, 1.41



I lost track of the days again so I hope I'm right and I guess I was so busy the last few days I hardly did any cubing. Well... I was also busy watching Eric beat the Guinness World Record...

3300 previous + 200 today = 3500 PLLs


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 6, 2013)

Day 27 (PLL Training)

*V* - Best single: 1.42 - Best Ao100: 1.79


Spoiler: Times



1.74, 1.92, 1.92, 2.04, 1.86, 1.64, 1.82, 2.03, 1.68, 1.91, 1.58, 1.68, 1.90, 1.68, 1.71, 1.95, 1.67, 1.68, 1.58, 1.80, 1.54, 1.81, 1.79, 1.77, 1.89, 1.75, 2.04, 1.94, 1.75, 1.70, 2.01, 2.05, 1.72, 2.63, 1.82, 2.23, 1.85, 1.93, 1.68, 1.73, 1.68, 1.65, 1.46, 1.72, 1.63, 1.60, 1.58, 2.12, 1.71, 1.69, 1.68, 1.84, 1.67, 1.77, 1.76, 2.14, 2.36, 1.94, 1.79, 1.87, 1.66, 1.80, 2.71, 1.83, 1.94, 1.67, 2.25, 1.79, 1.61, 1.76, 1.77, 1.62, 2.67, 1.60, 1.79, 1.86, 1.58, 2.05, 1.85, 1.96, 2.73, 1.68, 1.88, 1.86, 2.09, 3.21, 1.79, 1.65, 1.71, 1.61, 1.78, 2.54, 1.97, 1.83, 1.96, 1.58, 1.83, 1.61, 2.06, 1.98, 1.91, 1.76, 1.93, 1.69, 1.65, 2.07, 1.69, 2.02, 1.73, 2.23, 1.69, 1.62, 1.53, 2.32, 1.57, 1.84, 1.81, 1.69, 1.58, 1.61, 1.99, 2.16, 1.57, 2.74, 1.75, 2.07, 1.90, 2.25, 1.76, 2.51, 1.76, 2.00, 2.01, 1.69, 1.81, 2.06, 1.69, 1.56, 1.66, 1.62, 1.89, 1.91, 1.79, 1.63, 2.36, 1.99, 1.85, 1.65, 1.66, 2.16, 2.06, 1.99, 1.85, 2.20, 2.25, 2.98, 2.07, 1.58, 1.76, 1.79, 2.33, 1.98, 1.66, 2.00, 1.70, 1.67, 2.14, 2.27, 1.71, 1.70, 1.60, 1.86, 1.77, 1.97, 1.96, 2.01, 2.81, 1.59, 2.07, 1.93, 1.60, 1.58, 1.87, 1.60, 1.67, 1.69, 1.42, 1.78, 1.68, 1.70, 2.04, 1.50, 1.92, 1.70, 1.90, 1.49, 1.95, 1.52, 1.51, 1.68, 1.57, 1.53, 1.77, 1.57, 1.64, 1.66, 1.90, 1.86, 2.22, 1.90, 1.79, 1.58, 1.68, 1.92, 1.88, 2.83, 2.64, 1.66, 1.93, 1.80, 1.85, 1.74, 1.89, 1.78, 2.67, 1.92, 1.73, 1.89, 1.78, 1.72, 1.80, 1.65, 1.60, 1.62, 2.05, 1.90, 1.86, 1.57, 1.72, 1.70, 2.01, 2.41, 1.68, 1.86, 2.02, 2.37, 1.69, 1.73, 2.18, 1.95, 1.75, 1.63, 1.54, 1.87, 1.46, 1.48, 1.49, 1.53, 1.49, 1.57, 2.28, 1.73, 1.87, 2.27, 2.32, 1.84, 2.34, 1.59, 1.90, 1.80, 2.03, 1.82, 1.98, 1.82, 4.10, 1.47, 1.84, 1.79, 1.79, 1.53



*Y* - Best single: 1.46 - Best Ao100: 1.75


Spoiler: Times



1.58, 1.82, 1.69, 1.72, 2.05, 1.71, 1.84, 1.92, 1.75, 1.76, 2.04, 1.72, 1.59, 2.20, 1.66, 1.68, 1.71, 1.97, 1.59, 1.52, 2.18, 1.96, 1.89, 1.77, 1.60, 1.74, 1.78, 1.73, 1.78, 1.73, 1.69, 2.17, 1.69, 2.02, 1.92, 1.66, 1.95, 1.80, 1.98, 1.72, 1.70, 1.66, 1.72, 1.64, 1.69, 1.64, 1.67, 1.75, 1.71, 1.83, 1.75, 1.67, 1.82, 1.68, 1.67, 1.72, 2.20, 1.50, 1.63, 1.63, 1.78, 1.60, 1.95, 1.61, 1.84, 1.61, 1.53, 2.03, 1.62, 2.01, 1.86, 2.09, 1.72, 1.80, 1.70, 1.68, 1.70, 2.16, 1.69, 1.70, 1.65, 1.56, 1.91, 2.10, 1.86, 1.65, 2.16, 1.73, 1.61, 1.59, 1.46, 1.95, 2.50, 1.93, 1.55, 1.79, 1.87, 1.64, 1.61, 1.76, 2.11, 1.59, 1.91, 1.62, 1.61, 1.59, 1.57, 1.68, 1.92, 1.63, 1.95, 1.64, 1.59, 1.82, 1.63, 1.62, 2.39, 1.76, 1.60, 1.61, 1.66, 1.67, 2.04, 1.67, 2.11, 1.95, 1.65, 1.64, 1.90, 2.08, 1.68, 1.89, 1.61, 1.65, 1.83, 1.73, 1.93, 1.60, 1.82, 2.60, 1.60, 2.22, 1.66, 1.91, 1.67, 1.81, 1.62, 1.64, 1.72, 1.68, 1.62, 2.47, 1.68, 1.61, 1.95, 1.82, 2.08, 1.67, 2.48, 1.71, 2.25, 1.95, 1.67, 1.99, 1.69, 1.92, 1.78, 1.90, 1.52, 1.56, 1.93, 1.53, 1.60, 1.59, 1.53, 1.81, 1.61, 1.56, 1.63, 1.82, 2.66, 1.52, 1.68, 1.67, 2.09, 2.14, 1.63, 1.55, 1.75, 2.08, 1.77, 1.70, 1.68, 2.12, 1.68, 1.63, 1.87, 1.82, 1.86, 1.96, 1.78, 1.66, 1.62, 1.71, 1.88, 1.73, 1.71, 2.44, 2.32, 1.86, 1.66, 1.63, 2.02, 1.59, 1.53, 1.86, 1.67, 1.59, 1.53, 1.60



3500 previous + 500 today = 4000 PLLs


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 9, 2013)

Day 29 (PLL Training - Marathon Completed)

(Or is it Day 30?)
I didn't do it timed, but I only did the Nb perm for the last 219.5 and I know it's still not sub-2. Anyway, here are some ranking lists.



Spoiler: Best single achieved



Aa 0.88
Ab 0.89
Ub 0.96
H 0.99
Ua 1.10
T 1.15
E 1.24
Jb 1.24
Na 1.31
Z 1.32
Ja 1.40
Gb 1.40
Ra 1.40
V 1.42
Gc 1.45
Y 1.46
Ga 1.50
F 1.52
Gd 1.53
Rb 1.54
Nb 1.69





Spoiler: Original ranking Ao100



Aa 1.13
H 1.23
Ab 1.24
Ub 1.28
T 1.43
Ua 1.45
E 1.58
Z 1.59
Jb 1.66
Na 1.81
Ja 1.84
Rb 1.90
Y 1.90
V 1.92
Ra 1.93
F 1.94
Gb 1.98
Gd 2.01
Ga 2.20
Nb 2.21
Gc 2.22





Spoiler: Final ranking Ao100



Aa 1.13
H 1.23
Ab 1.24
Ub 1.28
T 1.43
Ua 1.45
E 1.58
Z 1.59
Jb 1.66
Na 1.81
Ja 1.84
Rb 1.90
Y 1.75 (-0.15)
Gb 1.75 (-0.23)
Gc 1.76 (-0.46)
V 1.79 (-0.13)
Ra 1.79 (-0.14)
F 1.89 (-0.05)
Gd 1.95 (-0.06)
Ga 1.95 (-0.25)
Nb 2.07 (-0.14)



So I guess if I did a PLL Time Attack now, I could expect to get something like 34.84 (sum of best Ao100)? And if I performed my very best I could potentially achieve 27.39 (sum of best singles). Wow. Last time I did a PLL Time Attack my time was 46.53 and that was over a year ago.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 9, 2013)

*WEEK ONE*
Solves: 400
Current average: 8.16



Spoiler: times



5.95, 13.21, 7.88, 7.18, 9.86, 8.54, 8.38, 7.59, 9.31, 9.31, 7.99, 9.16, 5.94, 8.24, 10.83, 8.80, 14.46, 8.96, 6.47, 9.41, 7.69, 8.52, 10.91, 7.06, 6.54, 6.53, 6.76, 9.75, 6.66, 6.56, 14.44, 5.31, 6.53, 4.57, 6.49, 7.39, 12.65, 7.25, 10.47, 8.71, 9.77, 6.54, 7.90, 7.31, 9.07, 7.12, 11.69, 6.87, 7.60, 8.32, 8.47, 9.00, 7.62, 10.14, 3.82, 4.75, 9.04, 8.94, 12.82, 6.54, 9.98, 10.55, 10.41, 10.31, 7.79, 5.12, 7.64, 13.05, 7.04, 8.56, 9.29, 6.09, 5.63, 9.07, 8.46, 9.79, 10.44, 9.71, 4.99, 10.51, 6.08, 11.23, 6.94, 18.22, 9.01, 8.70, 7.56, 6.21, 9.36, 9.28, 8.88, 7.72, 11.02, 8.06, 11.40, 6.71, 10.20, 10.16, 9.23, 8.11

9.71, 6.48, 8.99, 5.80, 9.82, 10.08, 9.56, 8.37, 9.41, 9.26, 7.60, 10.60, 7.23, 5.20, 8.23, 4.38, 6.68, 7.83, 9.13, 6.89, 7.22, 8.51, 10.90, 7.15, 7.36, 8.70, 7.99, 6.98, 10.12, 10.12, 9.75, 7.06, 6.83, 9.42, 7.06, 10.22, 10.25, 6.70, 9.64, 7.43, 7.35, 7.20, 6.43, 5.91, 10.58, 8.69, 8.28, 7.87, 5.78, 5.54, 5.83, 8.04, 6.14, 6.74, 9.55, 10.19, 8.19, 10.05, 10.17, 6.40, 15.84, 7.90, 8.57, 8.86, 7.70, 9.60, 10.12, 9.01, 11.04, 8.73, 10.00, 8.63, 8.00, 9.53, 9.41, 11.17, 5.11, 8.55, 8.73, 8.03, 7.29, 6.62, 9.50, 8.00, 7.37, 7.76, 8.75, 9.01, 9.51, 7.51, 6.29, 7.15, 6.36, 5.99, 5.98, 8.24, 5.96, 11.12, 7.29, 7.24

5.67, 8.86, 9.72, 8.13, 14.47, 7.44, 6.87, 8.91, 8.35, 7.98, 10.45, 9.02, 8.10, 7.64, 7.20, 6.90, 10.06, 6.56, 6.64, 10.32, 16.14, 7.25, 8.68, 8.49, 7.99, 7.51, 7.94, 4.87, 8.80, 8.09, 8.94, 7.57, 7.86, 10.96, 8.18, 7.26, 8.26, 8.64, 9.52, 10.46, 8.27, 10.30, 9.52, 7.94, 6.30, 5.69, 8.83, 10.29, 10.54, 8.24, 5.71, 5.61, 5.76, 9.94, 8.80, 7.20, 7.42, 8.27, 9.15, 6.70, 7.48, 7.06, 9.66, 9.22, 9.33, 8.07, 7.68, 9.23, 7.43, 7.21, 8.38, 6.68, 8.53, 6.37, 7.51, 9.15, 8.58, 6.34, 6.83, 9.10, 9.47, 6.47, 8.47, 8.13, 5.96, 8.58, 8.88, 8.08, 9.17, 10.03, 6.16, 7.48, 6.16, 7.12, 7.29, 7.78, 8.54, 9.76, 9.27, 8.49

7.07, 8.20, 7.76, 7.40, 8.58, 8.84, 5.58, 5.53, 8.85, 7.40, 10.81, 6.09, 5.64, 4.74, 6.70, 6.21, 8.52, 9.63, 8.25, 8.76, 7.54, 9.47, 10.17, 10.98, 8.18, 6.47, 8.06, 8.36, 7.00, 7.77, 9.16, 6.50, 9.59, 7.92, 8.67, 7.75, 5.63, 6.88, 6.72, 6.99, 6.52, 4.63, 9.45, 6.02, 8.18, 8.28, 5.46, 8.33, 12.79, 8.42, 10.38, 11.15, 8.93, 9.00, 5.34, 6.35, 7.96, 6.87, 9.91, 7.36, 6.86, 7.93, 7.86, 8.44, 6.90, 11.58, 7.03, 7.40, 9.51, 10.92, 9.32, 5.74, 9.31, 9.14, 5.20, 7.29, 6.40, 7.70, 11.08, 6.14, 9.58, 7.88, 10.78, 7.07, 6.75, 7.27, 8.86, 9.90, 8.36, 7.75, 7.46, 8.57, 8.45, 5.07, 5.44, 6.23, 6.86, 8.23, 7.34, 9.29



All done with keyhole. Getting ready to start adding to my method repertoire...


----------



## lunchmaster (Oct 22, 2013)

I think I'll do 2x2 for this!


----------



## lunchmaster (Oct 22, 2013)

Day 1:
11:30-12:00

Solves- 97

Mean- 4.95
Best- 0.82
Median- 4.78
Worst Time- 8.43
Standard Deviation- 1.35

Best Mean of 3- 2.43
Best Average of 5- 3.38
Best Average of 12- 3.95


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok, I'm back. Going to do megaminx now starting from today's solves. It's going to take me a lot longer than a month, but I wonder where I'll get in 4219.5 solves. Before today I probably hadn't even done 100 solves with a PB single of 3:59.xx. I've already broken that record today by a lot.

Day 1 (Megaminx)


Spoiler: Times



5:52.30, 5:38.42, 6:16.50, 4:56.67, 4:32.27, 4:06.61, 4:27.63, 4:35.31, 4:28.76, 4:27.04, 5:39.86, 5:24.69, 4:14.89, 3:30.06, 4:01.90, 4:23.25, 4:38.77, 4:07.68, 4:54.45, 4:46.35, 4:09.65, 3:39.87, 4:55.69, 4:00.52, 4:01.77, 5:02.32, 4:21.32, 4:50.75, 3:35.12, 3:45.45, 4:11.61, 4:44.67, 3:30.27, 4:49.07, 3:27.59, 4:00.41, 3:43.03, 3:50.95, 4:23.60, 3:18.42, 3:36.98, 3:51.43, 4:23.21, 3:40.60, 4:01.66, 3:46.05, 3:16.73, 3:47.72, 4:43.85, 4:24.09, 4:14.65





Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 51/51
best time: 3:16.73
worst time: 6:16.50

current avg5: 4:08.82 (σ = 18.87)
best avg5: 3:43.00 (σ = 7.52)

current avg12: 3:54.48 (σ = 21.31)
best avg12: 3:48.01 (σ = 16.75)

current avg50: 4:15.97 (σ = 28.30)
best avg50: 4:15.97 (σ = 28.30)

session avg: 4:17.80 (σ = 30.56)
session mean: 4:20.24



New PBs!!!
Single = 3:16.73, Ao5 = 3:43.00, Ao12 = 3:48.01

51 solves

Edit: I will update once in awhile, not everyday.
Note to self: Day 1 was April 3.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 8, 2014)

Day 2-6 (Megaminx)



Spoiler: Times



4:30.33, 4:41.52, 3:38.44, 4:10.96, 3:53.90, 4:03.42, 3:54.09, 4:04.55, 5:10.85, 4:16.25, 4:18.66, 4:27.03, 4:28.27, 4:17.29, 3:34.22, 4:43.77, 3:59.37, 3:52.85, 3:20.54, 4:05.41, 3:38.38, 4:08.36, 4:01.28, 4:04.94, 3:45.14, 4:03.25, 3:27.68, 4:06.41, 3:33.25, 4:11.62, 3:54.60, 3:42.44, 4:02.97, 3:52.38, 3:18.24, 3:37.45, 3:42.79, 3:55.21, 4:04.27, 3:21.71, 4:26.17, 4:10.02, 4:27.66, 4:01.94, 4:16.53, 3:29.87, 4:55.06, 4:22.07, 3:54.43, 3:27.65, 3:44.44, 3:47.25, 3:57.84, 3:21.28, 4:28.61, 3:59.33, 5:11.05, 3:42.05, 3:50.93, 3:40.50, 3:39.20, 3:59.61, 4:15.91, 3:37.98, 3:27.93, 4:28.55, 3:37.32, 3:34.29, 3:45.28, 4:07.42, 3:50.76, 3:42.03, 3:51.49, 3:22.21, 3:40.95, 3:48.08, 3:06.46, 4:03.10, 3:04.17, 3:26.38, 3:45.31, 3:23.66, 4:08.94, 4:43.72, 2:53.60, 3:31.23, 3:01.16, 3:15.71, 3:02.54





Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 89/89
best time: 2:53.60
worst time: 5:11.05

current avg5: 3:06.47 (σ = 8.03)
best avg5: 3:06.47 (σ = 8.03)

current avg12: 3:28.22 (σ = 24.33)
best avg12: 3:28.22 (σ = 24.33)

current avg50: 3:47.82 (σ = 22.18)
best avg50: 3:47.82 (σ = 22.18)

session avg: 3:53.69 (σ = 20.37)
session mean: 3:54.31



New PBs
Single = 2:53.60, Ao5 = 3:06.47, Ao12 = 3:28.22

51 previous + 89 new = 140 total


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 9, 2014)

So I've learnt all the CLL algorithms, time to do a few thousand solves to break them in 

Marathon goals:
Ao12: <3.5s
Ao100: <4s

Days 1+2:
450/4219.5 solves



Spoiler: Times



4.65, 4.43, 5.27, 4.53, 4.84, 4.30, 4.47, 3.97, 3.91, 5.19, 5.19, 4.66, 4.31, 4.40, 4.27, 4.61, 6.34, 6.08, 4.31, 3.78, 4.63, 5.46, 3.96, 4.47, 5.16, 3.02, 4.58, 4.77, 4.71, 2.55, 4.55, 3.97, 4.41, 4.09, 3.71, 4.33, 1.58, 5.09, 6.65, 5.96, 4.40, 4.05, 5.69, 6.18, 4.43, 3.21, 6.09+, 4.46, 3.40, 4.05, 4.15, 5.09, 4.06, 4.93, 3.97, 4.16, 5.72, 2.68, 4.11, 4.03, 2.30, 3.88, 5.34, 19.80, 4.00, 3.84, 3.90, 3.08, 4.05, 3.59, 4.16, 6.41, 3.58, 4.16, 3.41, 9.25, 6.28, 13.58, 3.71, 4.63, 5.78, 2.78, 2.93, 3.97, 4.68, 4.13, 5.77, 5.81, 5.05, 4.11, 4.41, 4.65, 4.56, 4.36, 5.56, 8.09, 3.90, 4.84, 4.63, 5.02, 4.71, 6.28, 4.93, 5.06, 3.88, 4.21, 8.13, 4.96, 3.69, 5.68, 4.08, 6.75, 3.81, 4.81, 5.00, 4.40, 4.91, 4.27, 4.59, 4.16, 7.05, 5.59, 4.53, 4.83, 4.36, 4.81, 4.94, 4.65, 4.13, 3.03, 4.22, 3.71, 4.52, 4.00, 4.43, 5.43, 3.66, 3.88, 4.93, 4.38, 5.13, 4.05, 3.59, 3.77, 5.05, 7.97+, 4.78, 4.72, 4.15, 3.50, 3.96, 4.18, 5.16, 4.72, 4.91, 4.33, 4.88, 3.63, 4.80, 3.84, 5.02, 4.50, 5.56, 4.65, 4.59, 4.61, 3.43, 4.88, 4.78, 5.72, 3.09, 7.00, 4.58, 5.30, 4.84, 3.50, 4.18, 4.68, 9.91, 4.43, 4.58, 5.56, 6.90, 3.28, 5.58, 7.36+, 5.08, 5.33, 12.91, 6.83, 5.28, 4.31, 3.72, 3.38, 6.96, 3.06, 3.05, 4.84, 2.30, 4.22, 4.80, 4.88, 4.91, 4.97, 3.69, 4.15, 3.80, 5.63, 4.06, 4.55, 3.96, 4.94, 3.94, 3.68, 6.91, 6.19, 3.06, 5.65, 3.30, 3.69, 2.61, 3.78, 8.88, 3.68, 3.84, 4.18, 4.65, 5.06+, 5.65, 3.43, 3.63, 3.80, 4.75, 10.78, 5.65, 4.61, 4.08, 7.47, 4.34, 8.93, 4.34, 4.84, 3.96, 3.44, 6.44, 6.90+, 5.96, 5.05, 4.65, 4.28, 6.16, 3.96, 4.21, 5.18, 4.43, 3.00, 4.93, 3.90, 3.63, 5.55, 5.16, 4.88, 6.77, 4.22, 4.30, 4.56, 3.68, 4.41, 4.86, 4.38, 4.46, 4.77, 4.94, 5.08, 4.96, 5.36, 4.69, 3.86, 6.09, 4.02, 7.66, 5.02, 4.09, 5.90, 5.65, 4.66, 4.13, 4.40, 4.47, 3.90, 4.00, 3.90, 4.46, 3.91, 4.28, 4.22, 5.13, 4.33, 4.47, 4.90, 4.38, 4.91, 4.78, 4.78, 5.13, 2.53, 4.96, 4.33, 4.50, 5.27, 5.21, 3.61, 3.13, 4.16, 3.80, 4.83, 4.59, 4.25, 3.88, 5.00, 5.06, 3.13, 5.43, 3.94, 4.43, 3.94, 4.41, 3.69, 5.02, 6.21, 4.13, 3.36, 4.68, 4.84, 8.61+, 5.33, 4.65, 4.36, 4.33, 7.11+, 4.40, 4.68, 4.97, 5.44, 4.68, 6.78, 4.25, 4.84, 4.88, 3.97, 3.93, 3.27, 8.88, 2.72, 4.56, 4.94, 3.83, 5.36, 4.02, 5.28, 8.68, 3.86, 3.06, 5.31, 3.71, 4.50, 2.96, 4.63, 3.97, 3.31, 4.78, 3.97, 4.50, 3.68, 3.80, 3.88, 4.91, 3.63, 3.68, 5.33, 4.88, 4.08, 5.31, 3.80, 3.09, 2.88, 4.78, 4.06, 4.05, 6.38, 5.47, 6.41, 5.52, 4.36, 4.13, 5.81+, 5.11, 5.09, 3.43, 4.38, 4.08, 4.88, 4.02, 4.34, 4.08, 6.18, 4.43, 3.66, 4.59, 4.77, 3.80, 4.38, 4.38, 4.40, 6.22, 6.36, 4.52, 5.21, 3.15, 4.55, 4.80, 4.22, 4.16, 4.34, 2.69, 5.03, 4.58, 5.33, 3.93, 5.34, 3.56, 4.61, 3.93, 2.81, 3.94, 5.27, 5.50, 4.93, 4.88, 4.21, 5.31, 4.43, 4.47, 4.40, 4.33, 5.30, 6.75, 5.72, 3.30, 3.43





Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 450/450
best time: 1.58
worst time: 19.80
best avg5: 3.35 (σ = 0.32)
best avg12: 3.89 (σ = 0.69)
best avg50: 4.30 (σ = 0.81)
best avg100: 4.41 (σ = 0.62)
session avg: 4.59 (σ = 0.75)
session mean: 4.73



Ahead of schedule. Probably a good thing 
Beat my average of 12 and 100 PB's during this so far, and come close to my average of 5... Only a matter of time before that one goes too, hopefully!


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 12, 2014)

Days 3-5
Done less solves this past few days...
650/4219.5 solves



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 649/650
best time: 1.58
worst time: 19.80
best avg5: 3.33 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12: 3.73 (σ = 0.66)
best avg50: 4.30 (σ = 0.81)
best avg100: 4.41 (σ = 0.62)
session avg: 4.61 (σ = 0.79)
session mean: 4.75



Average of 12 PB broken again, and came close to beating my average of 5...  I'm about 100 solves behind at the moment... Need a good catchup soon


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 12, 2014)

That's what weekends are for


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 14, 2014)

Indeed it was  well, kind of. I think I'm still a few solves behind... I'm on easter break now, so the next couple of weeks will be like one big weekend! 

Days 6 + 7

925/4219.5 solves



Spoiler: Stats



solves/total: 920/925

single
best: 1.58
worst: 19.80

mean of 3
current: 4.23 (σ = 0.92)
best: 2.95 (σ = 0.97)

avg of 5
current: 4.09 (σ = 0.52)
best: 3.29 (σ = 0.35)

avg of 12
current: 4.06 (σ = 0.48)
best: 3.73 (σ = 0.78)

avg of 50
current: 4.43 (σ = 0.75)
best: 4.12 (σ = 0.70)

avg of 100
current: 4.37 (σ = 0.85)
best: 4.25 (σ = 0.81)

Average: 4.53 (σ = 0.80)
Mean: 4.66



SMASHED my PB average of 100 this past couple of days, I might need to set some new goals soon!
Also, I started learning some EG-1 algs yesterday. I know pure and diag H so far


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 21, 2014)

Day 7-18 (Megaminx)



Spoiler: Times



3:19.13, 3:51.85, 3:07.54, 3:22.58, 3:22.72, 2:54.70, 3:04.40, 2:54.42, 3:29.37, 3:11.59, 3:09.05, 3:15.73, 3:05.82, 3:06.28, 3:16.68, 3:05.79, 3:08.99, 3:18.41, 3:05.72, 3:06.12, 2:54.20, 3:26.50, 3:24.86, 3:11.67, 3:10.90, 3:36.54, 2:38.72, 3:14.98, 3:24.76, 3:16.20, 3:49.10, 2:59.11, 3:32.44, 3:08.23, 3:35.20, 2:56.46, 3:10.04, 3:02.17, 2:51.68, 3:06.50, 3:02.16, 3:34.77, 3:50.85, 3:15.08, 3:10.47, 3:41.70, 3:14.34, 3:48.21, 3:52.11, 3:07.84, 3:15.39, 3:58.77, 3:35.49





Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 53/53
best time: 2:38.72
worst time: 3:58.77

current avg5: 3:34.33 (σ = 18.39)
best avg5: 3:01.71 (σ = 5.04)

current avg12: 3:31.84 (σ = 16.58)
best avg12: 3:07.90 (σ = 6.26)

current avg50: 3:16.12 (σ = 13.80)
best avg50: 3:15.49 (σ = 13.52)

session avg: 3:16.74 (σ = 14.34)
session mean: 3:17.25



New PBs
Single = 2:38.72, Ao5 = 3:01.71, Ao12 = 3:07.90

140 previous + 53 new = 193 total

And also I'm going to stop this marathon... it's going to take way too long and I think I should work on 4x4 first, but later. (Also it won't take as long.)


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 25, 2014)

I left my 2x2x2 at home when I went to stay with my girlfriend (I've been here since last Wednesday) so I guess I'm suspending this until I get back home :>

EDIT: Gah, I guess this is being put on ice now until after exams, maybe I'll start again then... Too much revision happening to focus on 2x2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 11, 2014)

Ugh... I guess I'll switch to this comp, but I'm even behind a bit behind for this one. I've been busier than expected, and I'm trying to make sure i"m only counting solves on prisma, and a couple of the computers I rotate through during my work week won't run it, so it's gotten be far behind. Anyway, this is where I'm at:

Day 9

Average 26.68

Best Mo100: 25.60
Best Ao12: 22.13
Best Ao5: 19.87
Best Single: 15.72

My goal is to get my times back down to what they were before I added color neutrality. It's getting there, but a bit slower than I expected...



Spoiler



1317	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:41:06	00:38.06 D B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 D B2 U' L' B' U B' D' B' L2 F' L' B'
1316	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:40:10	00:23.99 D' L2 D R2 D F2 D R2 U' R2 D2 B R U' F D L' B' U' R'
1315	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:39:16	00:29.61 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D U F2 L' F R2 B U' B D R' D B2 U2
1314	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:31:28	00:30.83 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 R' U' R2 D B' R B L F2 U'
1313	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:30:42	00:20.77 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U L2 U R2 U' F D' L' B' D' R2 D F2 U F'
1312	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:29:56	00:21.34 U R2 F2 D R2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 B' D R' B R D' F' R' F2 D2 U'
1311	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:29:03	00:25.62 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D2 F' L D2 F' D' F' R2 B2 D2 B U2
1310	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:28:19	00:23.02 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' F D2 B2 U B U2 F2 U' L D2 U'
1309	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:27:27	00:24.10 R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D F R B2 D B2 D U B D2
1308	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:26:04	00:30.83 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 R' U B' F L F' R B2 F' D' U'
1307	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:25:17	00:22.18 F2 L2 U B2 U R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R U2 L U B' R2 F2 U2 R' D'
1306	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:23:48	00:36.40 L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 F' L' B L2 U F R B2 D' U'
1305	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:22:56	00:28.52 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B U' F' L D' L D2 U2 B2 D U'
1304	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:22:20	00:17.24 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 B D2 B L' B R' F R2 B L' U2
1303	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:21:24	00:21.41 B2 U R2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 L' D' F' U2 F2 R' U' B U2 L2 U2
1302	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:18:58	00:23.17 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 R B L' F2 D L' B2 U' R'
1301	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:18:08	00:20.08 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 L F D' L2 U' R B' L' B' L2
1300	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:17:21	00:22.56 D L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U R' D L2 F' L' D' B' R' B2 F D'
1299	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:15:17	00:40.57 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 B2 D2 F D2 R' F' R L' F' D' R2 L2 U'
1298	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:14:03	00:34.13 U' R2 D L2 U R2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 F' L U F R B D' R F' D U
1297	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:12:57	00:25.70 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U B2 D2 F2 R' L' B R2 F' D' R2 L2 B2 L2 U2
1296	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:09:06	00:27.44 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 U L U F2 R2 U2 B U L F2 L2
1295	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:08:06	00:24.68 U F2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D L U2 F' L U2 R F R B2 D U2
1294	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:07:07	00:23.97 U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D' R B' R B R U F' L D2 L
1293	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:04:50	00:25.09 U R2 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R' D' U B' F' D R' F R2 F
1292	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:04:01	00:19.43 U' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L U2 B' D2 F' L U' B2 D' L2
1291	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:03:11	00:24.96 D R2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 D' B L F L2 U2 F' L2 U R F' U'
1290	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:02:15	00:35.64 U F2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U F' R L' F D2 U R B D2 B2
1289	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:59:50	00:25.90 U L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D F L U R' F' R2 U2 B U2 B2 U2
1288	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:58:55	00:27.20 D' B2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D B2 R2 D B R2 U2 F D' L' D R' L2
1287	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:58:12	00:20.45 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U L2 D' B' L U L2 B' R' L' D B D' U2
1286	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:57:13	00:26.48 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U' L U2 R L' B' L D F' D L2 U
1285	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:56:08	00:32.60 B2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' F' R B' R2 L' D L2 U' L2 B' F2
1284	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:55:26	00:17.05 D' U2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L B' U B R D' F U' B2 L D
1283	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:54:30	00:29.67 U' L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' L D' L F2 D' B U L2 B2 F' D'
1282	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:51:28	00:21.29 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L' U' B' R2 U F' U' R' B
1281	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:47:44	00:26.35 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U L2 U R' B U' R' B' F' D2 L2 U R'
1280	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:46:47	00:33.08 U B2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D U' L2 B' U' R U B2 U L' D2 F' D L
1279	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:44:55	00:25.90 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 U R2 B R2 F L' D B U' R' F' R2 D2
1278	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:44:03	00:22.12 R2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D R2 D F2 L2 B F R L B D2 U F' L U L'
1277	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:43:12	00:25.38 D L2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U R' B U' B2 U' L D' R L D'
1276	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:42:03	00:32.02 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F U' F' D' R' U' L B F U B2 U'
1275	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:41:05	00:24.95 L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 U' R' D' U2 B' L' U' B' D2 B' U'
1274	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:40:21	00:23.03 U' R2 B2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D2 R2 D B' D L' U F' D2 F2 U L D' F2
1273	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:39:22	00:35.89 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' B' F L D R U' R' F L
1272	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:37:20	00:24.38 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U B L' D' R2 F2 L' F L2 D' B2 U'
1271	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:36:30	00:24.11 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 F R2 L' D U2 R2 D' B' D R D'
1270	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:35:44	00:21.38 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 U B' R' F2 U' R F2 D' B R2 L' U'
1269	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:34:10	00:20.59 R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D L2 B' D' B D2 L' B' R D' F' R U'
1268	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:33:22	00:20.64 D F2 U R2 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 D' F R' U R' D' L' U F' R2 F2
1267	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:32:28	00:26.08 D F2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' L B R' B2 U' B F2 U' L' U'
1266	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:31:38	00:22.95 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 D' L' F2 D' L2 B' U' F2 U' L2 B2
1265	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:30:43	00:25.96 F2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D R' B R2 B U B F' U B R' U
1264	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:29:43	00:29.04 R2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U' F' R2 D R F' L U2 B L' U
1263	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:28:29	00:26.09 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' B' D' F' U' B' D' L' D U2 R U
1262	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:27:34	00:26.49 D2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L' F' L2 F L' B' U2 R B2 R2 U'
1261	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:26:32	00:33.16 B2 U L2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 R' D' F' L' U L2 D2 R' U2 L U'
1260	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:25:35	00:27.49 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' R' B2 D2 B' F U' F' D U' L'
1259	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:24:31	00:24.49 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U F2 L D U2 R2 B R D2 L2 U F' U'
1258	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:23:37	00:21.23 R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 R F' R D U B' D R L' D U2
1257	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:22:47	00:24.82 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D R B2 F D U2 F L B' D2 L2 U
1256	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:21:49	00:28.32 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' U' R2 B D' B' D F U L' D' R B' U'
1255	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:20:52	00:23.68 L2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D L B' L2 F U B2 F2 R' D2 U
1254	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:19:49	00:29.10 D2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' B' L' U R' F R D2 F U2
1253	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:18:52	00:28.66 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U F2 L2 D' R' B' U2 B2 F U2 B2 R D2 U
1252	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:17:57	00:30.06 U R2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L' F R2 B' U2 L2 D B2 L' D2
1251	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:17:09	00:20.34 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' R B D' L' D' U2 L' F U F
1250	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:16:14	00:21.80 U2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 F D2 R L F' D' R' B2 F L2
1249	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:15:23	00:23.01 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' F' U F2 L D' R F' L' D' L2 U2
1248	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:14:20	00:24.05 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 U B2 L2 B R D B F' D B2 L B' L' U
1247	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:13:34	00:22.11 D' R2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 L' F' U' B2 L2 F' R' B' R2 U' L
1246	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:12:44	00:23.14 U B2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L U2 F' D2 R B2 F U' B' U2
1245	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:11:53	00:27.88 B2 U B2 R2 U R2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F' U2 R D2 U' R' U' F U'
1244	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:11:04	00:22.62 D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B' D' F2 D' R' D' U' F U2 L' U2
1243	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:10:12	00:25.52 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' B2 U L' B D F2 U' L' D' B2 R2 D2 U'
1242	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:09:14	00:26.80 R2 D2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 D B2 L2 D L U2 F2 U F R2 F R' B' D'
1241	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:08:13	00:26.06 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D U B' L U L D' U' R L2 B' D' U
1240	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:07:17	00:24.43 F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 R' U R2 L' U2 B2 F' U B2 L'
1239	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:06:14	00:21.35 D2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B L U2 R' D B R U' R' B2
1238	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:05:17	00:18.53 R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D2 U' F2 D2 U' R' B D F R U B L U L F2
1237	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:04:22	00:20.20 D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R B U2 F' R F' D' L2 U2 B2 U2
1236	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:03:05	00:33.96 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 L D' F2 R F2 U2 R2 B' R2 L'
1235	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:02:13	00:28.07 L2 D L2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R' B' U L' B R B2 D F' L' U'
1234	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:01:11	00:26.34 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 U R2 F R F U' L' F2 R2 F' L D'
1233	2014. 7. 11 오후 2:00:16	00:29.55 R2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 U R2 U' R2 U R' B2 U' R' B R' U' B' F D U
1232	2014. 7. 11 오후 1:55:25	00:32.36 F2 D R2 U L2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 D' F B2 L' D U F R U' L' D U
1231	2014. 7. 11 오후 1:54:29	00:26.41 D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 F R B L' U B' D' L F2 U2
1230	2014. 7. 11 오후 1:53:23	00:28.72 D B2 U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 L' B R D U2 R B L'
1229	2014. 7. 11 오후 1:52:33	00:26.42 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 D' F' U2 R B2 F2 U' R' F2 D2 U
1228	2014. 7. 11 오후 1:50:04	00:24.66 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 B' D' L' F' L' D' L2 F2 R B' D2
1227	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:55:28	00:20.79 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' L D' R F' D U R' D' B' D U
1226	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:54:45	00:23.27 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' R' L2 F U' L' B R' B U B
1225	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:53:48	00:33.70 B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 U B2 L F R D B2 D'
1224	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:52:55	00:22.58 R2 D L2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L B2 L' U F' L2 F2 L' D' L
1223	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:51:41	00:30.71 U F2 U2 L2 D U B2 L2 D' L2 U' B R2 F' R D2 R B2 U R2 D L'
1222	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:50:40	00:33.99 R2 D R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U F2 D' F2 R' L' B' D L2 U L' U2 B' D2 U2
1221	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:49:30	00:24.43 F2 U L2 D F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U' R' F L' B R' B' D B U2 B2 U
1220	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:48:34	00:31.86 B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 U' B' D L2 F R B' F2 U2
1219	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:47:39	00:23.39 D' R2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 D' F D' L' F2 D2 L U' L2 D F U2
1218	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:46:36	00:29.28 D L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 B' R D2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 R'
1217	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:45:09	00:30.71 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U' B2 U L2 B' L' B2 L' U' F D U2 B' R U'
1216	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:44:06	00:26.76 F2 D L2 U L2 F2 U L2 D2 B' R' L' F' L' B2 D B' U2 R' L
1215	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:42:53	00:26.82 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U R' B' F U' B D' L' D L' U
1214	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:41:47	00:26.13 U B2 R2 U R2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 U L D2 U2 B D F U2 L2 B R
1213	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:40:12	00:32.71 D2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 U F2 U F2 L2 B' R B D R F L2 B U2 R2
1212	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:39:15	00:26.57 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D F2 U F2 L' B' R D R' F' U2 R U2 B' R2
1211	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:33:53	00:27.14 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U R2 L2 U R2 U R' L2 F2 U2 F U L' D B2 R' U2
1210	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:32:45	00:29.12 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 R F' R' B U R' B2 R2 B' L' D2
1209	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:31:41	00:36.14 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U F' L' B2 L2 U2 B2 R D R2 B L'
1208	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:30:46	00:29.65 B2 D B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 B' F2 D R D2 L F' U R F D'
1207	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:30:00	00:22.99 R2 B2 D' U F2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 B' U R U R' D B' F U2 R
1206	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:28:59	00:22.97 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 D B' R2 L' B' U2 L U L' F R' D2
1205	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:27:52	00:29.27 L2 U R2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' B L' F2 L2 U' R' D2 B2
1204	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:26:34	00:23.23 B2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D R B U2 R2 L' B' L D F2 R U2
1203	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:25:21	00:30.55 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U' B' R' D2 B2 F' L D R' F L' U'
1202	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:24:13	00:17.08 R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 D L B2 D U2 R2 U2 F' R' B' U
1201	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:22:57	00:25.70 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 U' B' R2 B U2 F L' B R D' B' U'
1200	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:21:55	00:21.30 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' B' U B2 F2 D2 R L' D' F' R
1199	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:21:10	00:21.59 U2 R2 U F2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D' R' U2 F L' U2 L U B' D L2
1198	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:20:12	00:26.46 U R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 F B2 L' D2 R D' L' B' U' R2
1197	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:19:22	00:25.12 D F2 U F2 D B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B' U2 R' D2 B2 R2 B' D R D2 U'
1196	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:18:09	00:22.99 U' F2 D R2 U B2 U B2 U L2 D' F' L B2 R' U R2 L B U' R2 U
1195	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:17:19	00:23.30 B2 U2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D L2 F2 U R U R' D L' B F' L U2 B2 D2
1194	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:16:24	00:23.14 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 B2 U R2 F' R' F2 L' D2 B D2 F2 U B
1193	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:15:34	00:24.39 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U F2 D' U L' B2 F R2 F2 R2 D' R' B' F' U
1192	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:14:18	00:22.46 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' L' D' B F2 L F' R2 U2 F2 D2 U2
1191	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:13:20	00:23.72 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' D B2 U2 F R L2 U L B' U'
1190	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:12:18	00:28.06 D' B2 F2 D U2 R2 L2 B2 U R2 U' R B L' F D2 R F U' F2
1189	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:09:36	00:26.96 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L F R2 D2 U2 F2 U' L2 D'
1188	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:08:46	00:18.98 D' R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F U2 L' B' R2 U' R' D' L U2 R
1187	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:07:55	00:24.80 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D B' U' R D2 B' R2 U' L F' R' U
1186	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:06:45	00:48.87 D' L2 F2 D U' F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F' D' F2 L U F' D' R U' R
1185	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:05:50	00:28.17 D F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U' R F2 U B2 U2 L2 D2 U' B U2
1184	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:04:37	00:26.60 R2 U B2 D' U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 D' F' D2 R2 U L B F2 U'
1183	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:03:49	00:20.33 L2 D R2 U L2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U' R' L2 D' R2 D2 F' D' B2 L2 B
1182	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:03:07	00:20.31 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D R' F' U2 B U' B' F2 L2 U B
1181	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:02:10	00:31.73 B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 R' D2 F' L2 D R2 U L2 F' D' U'
1180	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:01:15	00:32.67 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U R2 L2 B' D' R' B2 F' D2 F' D F R' U2
1179	2014. 7. 10 오후 3:00:19	00:28.83 F2 D L2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 U R D' R L D' F R D' U' B U'
1178	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:59:34	00:19.16 U F2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 L2 F' U2 L' B2 L2 B' L2 D' U2 F2 U'
1177	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:58:39	00:31.84 U' F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U R2 B' D2 B2 R D2 F' L' U' F2 L U'
1176	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:57:45	00:21.82 U' F2 D R2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 L F' U R2 D2 B2 F' D' B U2 L
1175	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:56:55	00:26.40 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 D2 L U' R2 F' U' R F2 L2 B R2
1174	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:56:04	00:30.13 D' B2 U F2 L2 D F2 R2 D B2 D F' D R2 L U2 R' U' B' U2 L' D2
1173	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:55:13	00:24.56 B2 F2 L2 D B2 D L2 D' R2 U F' L D F' U L U2 B L2 U
1172	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:53:51	00:52.07 B2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D' U' B R U L' F2 D2 U L2 B' U'
1171	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:48:31	00:24.83 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' L' D' B2 R' U2 L2 F L2 U
1170	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:47:46	00:18.30 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L' F L2 B' R B' U B D B U'
1169	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:46:23	00:28.76 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' R' D B' U' F' U L' F' L F2 U'
1168	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:45:01	00:30.48 R2 U R2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 B' D' L' U R2 B2 U2 L U B R
1167	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:43:59	00:22.60 L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U R B' D F2 R L2 B L2 D2 U'
1166	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:40:56	00:34.30 B2 D B2 D R2 D' B2 U L2 D B2 L' U R U' F' L2 D2 F R D'
1165	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:39:51	00:22.37 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 F R' B L D R L2 B2 D' B D'
1164	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:38:55	00:24.82 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 B' F2 L2 F' U R D L U2
1163	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:37:16	00:27.54 U2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 B2 U L2 D R F' L U F' R D' U2 B F U'
1162	2014. 7. 10 오후 2:36:27	00:24.44 U2 L2 D B2 D' U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U B D L2 U L' D' L F2 R2 U'
1161	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:28:27	00:24.84 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 D' U2 R2 F' D2 B R U' R' F' R F2
1160	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:27:23	00:31.38 U F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 R D L2 F R F2 U' R' D R2
1159	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:25:52	00:37.53 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D L2 D R' F2 U' B2 F' U' R2 D B' L' U
1158	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:25:05	00:19.53 R2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B' R L U2 F' L D U2 B' F2 U
1157	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:24:16	00:24.51 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 R' U' B F D2 R D' R2 U2 R
1156	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:23:19	00:18.85 D F2 R2 U F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 L F2 D U2 R2 B2 L' B' D'
1155	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:22:28	00:23.93 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U F2 R2 L2 F U F2 D' L D' R' L U' B' D'
1154	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:21:34	00:24.45 D' R2 D L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L' R2 D U2 F' D' B' R L D U'
1153	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:20:42	00:22.92 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U B2 U R B D' R2 L F2 D' U B' D U
1152	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:19:47	00:23.58 D' F2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R D2 B' R2 F' R' D2 U2 F
1151	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:18:11	00:31.85 D2 R2 U R2 D R2 L2 D R2 U B2 L' B U2 F' U' F D U R' L2 U2
1150	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:17:12	00:27.88 U' R2 D F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' B D2 L' D2 F' R2 U
1149	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:16:24	00:22.17 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 L' U L' F' R' U' L' U B2 D
1148	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:15:24	00:30.57 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' B' U F' U B F R B F' D'
1147	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:14:10	00:22.61 R2 F2 D R2 L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R L' F R' L2 B' D B' F L U2
1146	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:13:08	00:25.83 R2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 D' U2 R2 L2 B' U' B R' L' U R' F' L' B'
1145	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:11:09	00:39.56 D F2 L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U L' U' B F2 U' F2 R' B2 R' D
1144	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:10:16	00:25.86 D F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U L2 U R' U2 L U L2 D2 L F D2 R U'
1143	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:08:58	00:26.99 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U' R' D F2 L' D' U' B F' D F U'
1142	2014. 7. 10 오후 1:07:50	00:23.90 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' B' F L2 D L' F' R' F' L' U2
1141	2014. 7. 10 오후 12:16:49	00:32.57 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 U R2 B D' R2 U F2 L' B' U2 R B2 D
1140	2014. 7. 10 오후 12:15:42	00:25.53 U F2 U F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D B2 R B2 L' D' F2 U2 F U' F R' U'
1139	2014. 7. 10 오후 12:14:02	00:34.03 U L2 B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F' L2 U R2 U R L F2 D' F
1138	2014. 7. 10 오후 12:12:50	00:34.82 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 L B' F2 U L2 D R2 B' F2 R
1137	2014. 7. 10 오후 12:11:47	00:29.54 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D B F D' B2 F R' D2 B2 D F' U2
1136	2014. 7. 10 오후 12:10:51	00:18.04 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L U R' D2 F' L B F D R F
1135	2014. 7. 10 오후 12:09:49	00:31.64 R2 D2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' R' L' F R' D' U R2 B R2 B2
1134	2014. 7. 10 오후 12:08:46	00:36.42 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' R' B L' F R B2 D2 F U R'
1133	2014. 7. 10 오후 12:07:54	00:29.52 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 D' F2 R D F' U L2 B D B' D2 L
1132	2014. 7. 10 오후 12:06:58	00:23.00 B2 R2 L2 D L2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' D' R' B U' L' F' D' R D' R
1131	2014. 7. 10 오후 12:04:50	00:20.62 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U F2 R' B D U2 R2 F' U' R D F2 U'
1130	2014. 7. 10 오후 12:03:57	00:23.04 U L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U R F' L' D R' B' R' L' D
1129	2014. 7. 10 오후 12:02:53	00:29.52 R2 U B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U R B D2 U' R B L2 D U2 R L
1128	2014. 7. 10 오후 12:01:59	00:29.22 B2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 D U' L' B2 R' F L2 D2 L' U R D2
1127	2014. 7. 10 오후 12:00:48	00:42.12 D B2 R2 U R2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B D' L' B' U' R' B2 U' R B U'
1126	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:59:42	00:44.47 B2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 L F2 D U2 L' B2 F R B F2 L2
1125	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:58:22	00:26.51 R2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U L U F R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' B U'
1124	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:57:14	00:37.03 L2 U' F2 D' U' R2 B2 D B2 D2 B' U F2 L F' U' L2 F' R F D'
1123	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:52:38	00:28.51 D L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 U' R2 D R B2 L D' U2 B D' B' L' F' L2
1122	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:36:45	00:28.61 L2 D B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' B R2 L U' F2 R L2 U' L2 U'
1121	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:34:31	00:36.46 F2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 D L2 U' R2 L2 F D F' D L2 B2 L
1120	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:33:34	00:33.63 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 D' F' L2 B U2 R' B D L2 F' R' L'
1119	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:29:15	00:24.82 B2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F' R' F' R' L2 D' R B' R' U
1118	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:28:21	00:25.31 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 R F D L2 D2 L F2 D' F D' U'
1117	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:25:41	00:24.70 B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 D L' D2 R B' R' D U2 F L2 B U2
1116	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:22:07	00:33.20 R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U B L2 F2 U' R U F' L2 U' R2 U'
1115	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:21:08	00:18.93 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 U L2 F' L' F R2 B' U L F2 D' F2 L'
1114	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:20:19	00:23.95 D R2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D L B' F' U F D' R2 F2 L' B2
1113	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:19:11	00:25.15 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L' F U' R2 B' L B R D' R L
1112	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:15:28	00:23.06 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R F L U' F D L U B' R2 D'
1111	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:14:23	00:27.11 D R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D' F D' B2 R' F' U' F2 D B' R2 U'
1110	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:13:01	00:27.84 D2 F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 R L U' B2 U' L B2 F' D2 L2 U'
1109	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:11:11	00:33.57 U L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 L' B2 U L' F' L F L' F D'
1108	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:10:12	00:23.67 D2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F D R D L2 B' R' B2 R2 L
1107	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:09:15	00:19.30 D B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 F2 D F2 D F' D L F D B U R F' D
1106	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:08:27	00:21.27 U B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' U' F D' L' U B F R' B D' U2 R' U
1105	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:07:31	00:30.62 D2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 L' F' D' B' R D2 B' D2 B' L' U
1104	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:06:32	00:24.55 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U R2 D2 R2 F' U' B R' B U' F2 L2 F R
1103	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:05:29	00:29.80 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U' B L F U' R' D' B' R U' R D'
1102	2014. 7. 10 오전 11:04:12	00:25.33 R2 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U L2 F' D2 U R B F U2 L2 D B L' U'
1101	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:58:42	00:21.14 D' F2 U R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 R D' R2 D2 R' L2 D F R' L'
1100	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:52:27	00:36.17 R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U B2 L2 D U2 B' L2 D L' D' R L' D' R' U2
1099	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:51:24	00:19.01 D R2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 D R2 D2 R' B L D' U2 R' B D F' R'
1098	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:50:08	00:29.00 D' U' R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F U' R' L2 F U' B' R2 L D' U'
1097	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:49:00	00:23.45 D L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' U' L2 B2 L' F U2 L2 D2 F D' L' D B' D
1096	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:48:17	00:17.21 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 D B2 U' R' F2 D R' B' L2 F D U2 B' U'
1095	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:47:25	00:21.37 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L F' L2 D2 B' F U2 F2 L' D'
1094	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:46:23	00:26.10 F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R' F' L U' R' U' F' D2 B' R2 D
1093	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:45:01	00:52.42 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R' F' D' L' D' B U' F R D' B U2
1092	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:44:01	00:28.97 B2 U L2 D B2 D B2 U B2 L2 D R D2 U' R' F' L2 B R' L' B' U
1091	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:43:08	00:19.92 U' B2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D F' R' F' U2 B2 U2 R F' U L2
1090	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:41:32	00:20.32 R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B' U' R2 D' R' F2 D F R L' D
1089	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:40:38	00:31.62 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 D L D L2 B' D2 R2 B D U' R U2
1088	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:39:37	00:33.04 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 D U' B' D2 R D' R U2 L2 U R'
1087	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:38:47	00:23.74 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D R2 D L2 D B F L U R2 D L' D2 R' D' U
1086	2014. 7. 10 오전 10:36:47	00:32.82 U F2 U2 B2 D L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 R F' D' U F U' R' B2 D' R2 L2
1085	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:34:02	00:17.23 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 L B U B U B D R' D F R2
1084	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:32:48	00:31.44 B2 D B2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' L F D' R' D' B2 R' D' U' L' U2
1083	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:31:59	00:29.47 F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 L F2 U' F D' U' B2 D' B' R' U'
1082	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:30:54	00:35.52 D' B2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 U B2 U' B' F2 L' F L U' L' U' L2 D' U'
1081	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:29:52	00:25.09 F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B' D B F U' L B F2 D2 B'
1080	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:28:58	00:29.29 F2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F' U B L U' R' B2 D2
1079	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:27:56	00:20.86 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R' F2 R U B D' L' D' F' L' U2
1078	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:26:48	00:26.90 U F2 D' F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 F2 U B' R2 L' U L' U' B L F' U
1077	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:25:41	00:24.11 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F' D2 B F R2 L' F' U B2 R L2
1076	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:24:46	00:28.25 D' U2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D2 U2 B' L' D U2 B' R2 D L' D F2
1075	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:23:22	00:29.83 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 L2 U R U F2 D B' R U B L2 U'
1074	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:22:12	00:33.03 R2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U F' U R' D' R D B' L B2 D R2
1073	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:21:17	00:20.25 F2 U2 L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R F R' L' B' D2 U B R' F
1072	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:20:13	00:26.56 B2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D U L2 F' L' B2 D' L2 B' F' U2 B' U'
1071	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:19:23	00:27.57 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 F' L2 U' R' B2 D R2 D2 R' U'
1070	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:18:13	00:37.40 U R2 U' L2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 F R' D2 F U L2
1069	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:17:30	00:22.42 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 B' L2 U' R' D' B' L B2 R D2
1068	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:16:33	00:22.34 U B2 U' R2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F' U2 R F' L2 D2 L' B2 L' U'
1067	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:15:25	00:26.85 D2 U' F2 D R2 D' U2 L2 F2 R2 B R U2 F L' B' U F' R F' D'
1066	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:14:01	00:30.13 B2 F2 U L2 D' B2 U L2 D' B2 U2 B' D2 U' F' L2 U2 L2 F R' D2 U
1065	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:11:05	00:40.75 D2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 D L2 D' R2 D' B R' U' F L' F' R D B2 D'
1064	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:10:17	00:23.85 F2 L2 D2 U F2 D L2 U B2 F2 U' R F D' B L B2 U F2 R U
1063	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:09:25	00:22.14 U' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 D' L U2 F' L B' U2 R B2 U F'
1062	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:08:16	00:23.01 B2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 F' L2 B U' R D F' D L D2 B
1061	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:07:21	00:31.55 B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D' R' B2 F R2 U F' L F' U2 F'
1060	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:06:26	00:31.57 R2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' D' F L2 F' R L' B2 F U2 R2
1059	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:05:29	00:20.77 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 U R' F L2 D2 U R2 L' U L' B' U'
1058	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:04:07	00:33.77 D L2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 U' R' D' B R B L F2 U L2 B
1057	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:03:20	00:24.60 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 R2 L' U' B R B2 L2
1056	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:01:23	00:19.99 R2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L' B F R U B L2 D2 B' F U'
1055	2014. 7. 8 오후 8:00:09	00:32.65 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 L B R' D' R2 F2 R2 L' D' F'
1054	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:58:58	00:29.46 D2 R2 D B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' F' D' R' L2 B' L2 D R
1053	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:57:06	00:22.14 L2 D' F2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 F' U B F2 L F' D B' F' R' U'
1052	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:56:11	00:23.61 R2 B2 R2 D' U' B2 U' L2 U' R2 U R B L2 U' R2 U' R F L D U'
1051	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:55:03	00:27.21 F2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 D2 L' U' B2 U F U2 L2 U' B' U2
1050	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:54:20	00:19.13 D R2 U' B2 D U' B2 F2 L2 U' L' B R' F' L U' F' L D L2 U'
1049	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:53:25	00:19.25 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D F L' U' R2 L' B' R D2 F2 L U2
1048	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:52:04	00:35.16 U R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 D L2 U2 B R' B' U' F' L2 F U' B' D'
1047	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:50:52	00:26.10 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L' B' F' D F2 R B R B D' U'
1046	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:49:53	00:29.09 L2 U B2 U R2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D' B R2 L2 U2 R D2 B' U L2 F2 D
1045	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:48:57	00:23.23 F2 D R2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 F' D2 B' F D' F U' R' U2 F
1044	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:47:55	00:25.10 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B R' F2 D' R' B' L' B2 F2 L' U2
1043	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:46:37	00:45.33 F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 U R2 F' R2 F2 L' B' F2 D' L2 B R U'
1042	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:45:46	00:28.99 D' B2 U L2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 B L B F D2 R D2 L U L'
1041	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:43:03	00:44.89 U R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 U F L D B2 R L F R U L D'
1040	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:41:54	00:26.75 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U F' R2 B2 R L U2 F R D U
1039	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:41:05	00:23.17 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U B2 U2 L U2 R L2 U2 B' L' B F' R'
1038	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:40:07	00:26.51 F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' F' D L2 F' L' B' D U' F L
1037	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:39:15	00:24.28 R2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B D' B2 F R' B D2 U'
1036	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:37:50	00:50.35 F2 D' R2 L2 U R2 D2 U R2 F2 D' L' B2 F D' R2 U' B' R' L' F'
1035	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:36:33	00:24.53 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' R L2 F U2 R U B2 R L'
1034	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:35:23	00:29.29 R2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 U R' U' L D U F' D B2 U' L2 B'
1033	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:33:57	00:22.87 D' L2 B2 D L2 U B2 U' L2 U2 R' U' F U2 L' U' L' B2 D' F' L'
1032	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:32:58	00:25.47 D F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U B2 D2 U2 B L' U R' B R2 D F2 D L U2
1031	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:31:39	00:22.02 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' B2 D' B R' B' D' U L B' U'
1030	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:30:32	00:23.26 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U' B L2 D R' L U' B D2 R' L' U'
1029	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:29:37	00:21.09 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F' D' B' U2 R L2 B U2 B2 D2
1028	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:26:37	00:19.43 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 U' R' F' L2 B U' R' F2 D F D2
1027	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:25:32	00:18.27 D2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 D B' D F U' B D2 U'
1026	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:24:22	00:29.02 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 R B L' F' U' L D2 R2 D' B U'
1025	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:23:07	00:31.96 U B2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' R' D' F U' R2 B' L U F' U2
1024	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:22:15	00:21.87 U L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U R2 U' R' F U2 L2 U' L' B' F' R2 F'
1023	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:21:15	00:32.25 F2 D L2 U B2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R' B' D2 R' F L B' F2 L' D' U'
1022	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:20:08	00:34.06 U R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 R' U B2 F' U F L' F' D' B' D'
1021	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:19:06	00:33.59 U' R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 R F L' D' L B2 R' L
1020	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:18:09	00:22.30 U' L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' U' L' B' L2 F2 L F2 U' B R' U'
1019	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:17:19	00:28.90 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U R D' R2 B' U2 F2 L D R2 D'
1018	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:16:24	00:26.03 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 U B2 D2 L2 U F2 R' B U2 F2 U2 F2 D' F L' D2
1017	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:15:34	00:16.11 B2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 B' F' L' U B2 U' R' D B' L'
1016	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:14:32	00:25.18 R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 F' L2 B D U2 L' D L2 U' R' L'
1015	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:13:26	00:30.56 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 B' D L' U2 B2 F' L B R B' U2
1014	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:12:31	00:20.75 F2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B' U F' L D L' B' R2 B2 D'
1013	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:11:21	00:19.31 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' U2 R L' U2 F' U L D R' D
1012	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:10:21	00:25.02 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 D' U' L U B' F' D' R2 F R' B D' U'
1011	2014. 7. 8 오후 7:09:08	00:24.58 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 F2 D B D L' F' R' D2 F2 U B L2 D'
1010	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:46:41	00:28.64 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 U F2 U R2 F' D2 U B2 L F2 R D B R' U'
1009	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:45:48	00:22.95 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D R B' U L2 F' R' D' L' U' L2
1008	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:44:47	00:34.70 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 L' B' R' D L B F' D U B2 L
1007	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:43:48	00:28.39 L2 D B2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F' L D' R' U R2 B2 L' F' L F2
1006	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:42:50	00:28.95 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D' F D' F U2 B' L2 U2 F' D2
1005	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:42:02	00:29.60 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U R2 L2 U F2 U R' F2 D2 F' U R' L' U R2 U'
1004	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:41:09	00:20.23 L2 D' R2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L D2 U2 F2 L' U' B' F' U R
1003	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:40:12	00:27.65 B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D U2 R2 D' R' U R' B L' F R' L U R' F'
1002	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:39:03	00:23.39 B2 U2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U B2 U B' U R' L F R2 B L' D2 B' D2
1001	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:38:10	00:22.25 D F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B' U L' B R' B D U B R2 D'
1000	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:37:13	00:29.72 B2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 D F2 D B2 F2 R' B' R2 B L2 U B' L D' F U'
999	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:36:12	00:27.15 L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D U B2 R U' F' L' B2 L2 D' F' R2 F U'
998	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:35:07	00:34.56 B2 D R2 U F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D2 B L D' F2 U B F' U2 L' D2 U'
997	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:29:27	00:23.93 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D U2 B2 R' L2 B U B2 L B' D2 L2 D' U
996	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:28:36	00:23.34 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 F2 U B R' U2 L U F L F D U'
995	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:27:27	00:31.43 R2 U B2 D B2 R2 D F2 D L2 D' B L2 B' L U2 R2 D' U2 R F D2
994	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:17:42	00:24.12 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' F L' U R2 B2 U' R B' U' F' D'
993	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:16:33	00:25.39 L2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D' F2 D B' D2 B F' L B' F R D' U L
992	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:15:24	00:30.34 F2 U' R2 L2 D R2 D U2 L2 F2 D' L B R' B2 L B F' R2 F2 R' U'
991	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:14:25	00:25.36 B2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D' R' U F D2 U L' F' R2 D' F2 D2
990	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:13:36	00:23.02 D' F2 U' R2 D2 U F2 U B2 F2 U' R' U2 F' R' B' U L' D' U' R' U'
989	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:12:42	00:27.90 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 D' B U F' R' B U2 B R2 F2 R2 D'
988	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:11:42	00:23.98 U L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F L F L' D2 L B D2 R U' F'
987	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:10:54	00:27.50 R2 D2 B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B' R' D R' U L' F D2 L' B'
986	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:10:08	00:24.99 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D L' D R' B' F D2 R' F2 L' D'
985	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:09:01	00:21.62 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U' B L' D2 U' F2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 U'
984	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:07:27	00:34.40 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D U L' B U2 F' D' F' D U R D2 U2
983	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:03:44	00:27.57 U B2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 L' B D2 U' B U L2 D' B U2
982	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:02:51	00:25.41 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 U F U R2 U' B D' R B' D L2 U'
981	2014. 7. 7 오후 10:01:51	00:22.19 D L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 L' B' F U2 R D' R2 L' F' R'
980	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:59:14	00:22.10 U' B2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 B' L' U' F' D' U L2 U2 B' R U'
979	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:58:14	00:32.84 L2 U L2 U' R2 D L2 U L2 D R F D U L' D' F L' B D2 U2
978	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:56:26	00:25.73 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' L F2 D U' B2 L D F L2 D'
977	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:55:30	00:25.61 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U' R L' B F' L' D F2 U R' B' U'
976	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:54:21	00:28.69 B2 L2 U B2 U F2 D2 L2 U L2 U B' D B' U B2 R F2 D' B' D2
975	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:53:11	00:21.64 B2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 R' F U L' U' F U2 L' D2 U'
974	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:52:25	00:21.74 D L2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 L' U' B' U2 R F' R B' F2 L U2
973	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:51:17	00:21.88 D B2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U B D2 L' B2 D B D R D' R' D'
972	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:50:16	00:37.94 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U R D2 B' L2 U2 F U F D2 L F'
971	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:49:20	00:26.68 B2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 U' F U B F2 D' R' B2 L U' B D'
970	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:47:58	00:32.83 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 R2 B R D U B' F' R' L F' D2 U'
969	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:46:48	00:39.02 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B U' R' F U' L' F' U2 B D U'
968	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:45:51	00:24.78 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D L D F' R B2 R L2 D' L2 U'
967	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:45:06	00:22.05 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D R2 D L' D F2 U' L U2 F' R' D2 R'
966	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:44:08	00:25.66 U' F2 D B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 B L B' U' L B' D' R2 U
965	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:43:18	00:28.16 U R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D U2 R' F2 U' B L U R2 D' B R' U'
964	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:42:15	00:29.97 D L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U B' R' U' F' D F2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2
963	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:41:20	00:26.93 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' R F2 D2 F2 L2 D' B' L' F' U2
962	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:40:09	00:27.93 U' L2 B2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F' L D2 L U F2 U' L2 U' L U'
961	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:39:02	00:39.66 B2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 R' B R' D2 R U L2 F' L' F' U2
960	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:37:49	00:41.22 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U L' D L D R' F' R2 U2 L2 D'
959	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:35:51	00:38.81 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 U F' L' B2 D2 F D2 F' R' B D
958	2014. 7. 7 오후 9:34:49	00:27.13 F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U' L' U2 F' R2 D' B' D' U F U'
957	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:44:04	00:25.67 D L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D F' D' R' L' U' F' U' B L D' U'
956	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:43:00	00:26.20 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U R2 L2 D R B F' R2 L' B U' B' F R'
955	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:41:42	00:27.18 D R2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 F' D' R F R2 U R' B' U F2 U2
954	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:38:53	00:23.19 F2 U F2 D2 U F2 U' L2 U' R2 U' F D2 B' D2 U R' L B' D2 L U'
953	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:38:00	00:23.48 U B2 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 D2 L' U R B2 F' R' B' L U' F
952	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:37:04	00:33.95 D' L2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F' R' B R' D F' D2 U F' D'
951	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:36:10	00:28.64 U R2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L' B D' U B' L' D F2 L' U' R U'
950	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:35:10	00:26.70 B2 D' B2 L2 U L2 D' U' B2 R2 F2 R D' F U B D2 F' R' B2 D2
949	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:34:11	00:26.69 R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 D B D R F' D' B2 L B' U' B' U2
948	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:33:14	00:31.28 D' B2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 D F' R2 F' U B2 D2 F U2 L' D2
947	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:30:47	00:25.44 R2 U L2 D B2 D' B2 D B2 D2 L2 F R2 D L' B L F2 D B' R2
946	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:29:56	00:22.26 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R B F2 U' R' L U L B2 F
945	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:28:58	00:21.93 D F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U F B2 R B' F2 L U R' F2 D2 R'
944	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:28:09	00:20.12 D' R2 U L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U L2 F' R' L' B2 U R' B2 F' R D2 U2
943	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:27:04	00:27.08 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D' U' R2 B' D U L F U2 B' R B2 D'
942	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:25:45	00:29.00 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 U F2 U2 F' R L U2 B U' L' D F' R' U
941	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:24:06	00:42.88 U' R2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L' F' U' R2 L' F U' B R' L2 D2
940	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:23:14	00:20.83 B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D F' U2 B2 R' L' D L' F R2 L2 D'
939	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:21:53	00:36.49 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' F U R2 D2 F R F2 U2 F' L2
938	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:20:52	00:25.07 R2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F' R D U' R F2 U2 R2 D U'
937	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:19:54	00:31.49 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 U L2 B F2 R' L F L' D2 U' F' U2 L2
936	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:18:52	00:32.31 U R2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' U' B L' B R' F2 L F' R U' R D'
935	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:17:36	00:35.04 U R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B U' F R' L2 U B2 F R F U'
934	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:16:42	00:21.29 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L U L B' D2 F L' F' L' F D'
933	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:15:53	00:26.67 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L F U' L B' D' F U2 F' L' U
932	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:13:28	00:35.39 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 L' U R2 B' R2 D F' D' R' B2 U2
931	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:11:48	00:32.66 D' F2 U' R2 D F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 L' B F2 R2 B D2 U' R2 U B'
930	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:10:53	00:25.00 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D' F L' U F' L B U' R B' D2
929	2014. 7. 7 오후 5:03:30	00:18.24 L2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' U2 B U' B2 D' F2 R L U2
928	2014. 7. 7 오후 4:50:33	00:41.17 D L2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' U2 B F D2 F L' U2 F R2 U2
927	2014. 7. 7 오후 4:46:27	00:21.12 R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 D' F2 L' U2 R2 L' U F' U' R' F' U'
926	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:52:51	00:29.71 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U2 L U' R D' R' L2 F' R F D2
925	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:51:55	00:22.42 R2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U L F R U' B' R D L D U'
924	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:50:58	00:22.82 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' F R L2 D R D' R U2 B L' U2
923	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:49:45	00:30.07 R2 D B2 U' L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' L2 B U2 F L2 F2 D L B' U
922	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:48:55	00:24.93 U B2 L2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U B' U B2 R B F L U2
921	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:47:13	00:23.61 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U R D F2 L' D' R2 B U' F' L
920	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:46:15	00:25.48 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L D' R2 U R B L' B' F' L2 D
919	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:45:03	00:22.53 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B R2 D F2 R B2 D2 F R U2
918	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:43:40	00:26.48 R2 U' L2 U R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 L' D R2 U B U' R2 L' B F U'
917	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:42:51	00:17.86 U R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B U B2 D L D L' F R D
916	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:42:02	00:22.86 L2 U' L2 D R2 D' U' R2 B2 F2 R B' D R U F R2 U R' B2
915	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:40:49	00:25.79 F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 F' L2 D' L' B F2 D R' D L' F'
914	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:39:28	00:29.14 R2 U R2 D L2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D R' L U' B' F' D' R F R' L U
913	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:38:20	00:23.42 F2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 L' B' L' D2 U L D2 B U' R'
912	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:37:15	00:24.91 L2 D2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R' D2 B D' U L' B' U2 B' L2
911	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:36:08	00:31.21 B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B L D' U2 F2 L' F U' B D2
910	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:35:19	00:24.83 F2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 U' B' U2 R D L2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 U'
909	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:34:09	00:30.28 D R2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 D B' U L D2 L D B D' L' F' D
908	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:33:11	00:29.78 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F' U' R' F R2 F R2 D2 F U2
907	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:32:00	00:31.74 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B' D' B2 F U L' F' L2 D R' U'
906	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:31:18	00:19.46 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F R' F2 U2 R' F' L2 U B2 F U
905	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:30:20	00:24.88 B2 D U2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 F' R B D L D U L2 U'
904	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:29:13	00:33.32 B2 D U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R U B' U2 F' D U' B2 F U2
903	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:28:09	00:24.45 L2 D' L2 U B2 D R2 B2 D L2 D2 R' D' F D' F2 D F2 U' R D U'
902	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:27:10	00:34.83 B2 U L2 D U B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R D B D' B2 D2 R' B2 U L2 U
901	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:26:20	00:21.96 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U' F' D' L' F' U' F R U B R'
900	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:25:01	00:20.20 U R2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R B' L' B' D R' U' L2 B L' U'
899	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:23:58	00:31.48 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' D R' U' F R' B F D' B2 U
898	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:22:44	00:23.40 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D B' L' U R2 B F' R U' F2 D2 U'
897	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:21:54	00:22.71 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 B' U B' L' F D2 U R' D' R' U'
896	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:20:47	00:36.10 F2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U F' U' B R' B' D R B' U2 R2 B
895	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:19:43	00:24.87 D' L2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L' B L' B2 F D B2 F2 L' F'
894	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:18:17	00:25.93 R2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 F' R L' B' L D' L U' R2 D2 U'
893	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:17:06	00:36.46 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U R2 D' B2 D B' L2 F2 D2 L F2 R' U' B' D2 L'
892	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:15:57	00:19.27 U R2 L2 D F2 D' L2 D' U' B2 U' L' D2 B F' D' B' L2 B' R2 L
891	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:14:28	00:24.11 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D L' U' L U2 F D' L U R' F' U'
890	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:13:06	00:21.55 F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U F2 D' R2 U' R' U2 B R U' B2 U2 F U B2 U'
889	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:12:06	00:32.89 B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D R2 F U L U2 R B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U
888	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:11:06	00:18.41 R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' R U' B' D' L' B L' U F L U'
887	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:10:07	00:25.21 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U R2 B F2 D' F2 R' F2 L U B U
886	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:08:16	00:25.11 F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 D2 R U2 B2 F D2 U F' R2 L B2
885	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:07:07	00:20.11 R2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 R' B L F2 U' F L2 B2 F
884	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:05:06	00:24.53 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L B' R' D F' R' B' D2 L' B2 D2
883	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:04:19	00:25.31 L2 D L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B' R U L B' D2 U' L' B D U2
882	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:03:28	00:26.09 L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' U B' F L' B' D L U'
881	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:02:39	00:15.72 U' B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 R B2 L2 F R' B' D F2 U2 L' U
880	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:01:41	00:22.81 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B' D B2 F2 R2 D' F2 R B2 L' D
879	2014. 7. 5 오후 11:00:23	00:29.39 B2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R D F U L F U2 R2 U2 L2
878	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:58:38	00:26.51 U2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B' R B' F2 U' L' U2 R' U F2 U'
877	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:57:30	00:31.77 B2 D L2 F2 D2 U F2 D' R2 D F2 R' D2 L B' U2 B' D' U2 F' L' D'
876	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:56:34	00:30.97 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 B' R U' L' F' D R' B D U F
875	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:55:40	00:24.50 R2 D' R2 D F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B' L' F2 U' B' D2 R' L' F' R U2
874	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:54:24	00:30.55 D L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 D' F2 L' F2 U F2 L2 D U2 F' L2 B
873	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:53:34	00:24.96 U F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 F' D' B' D2 F R2 F2 U2 L' U2
872	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:52:39	00:20.69 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 F2 L D2 B R2 F' U R L B F2 U2
871	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:33:19	00:30.96 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 L D2 U2 B U R2 B' D F R'
870	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:32:17	00:25.66 R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 L D' R D' L F U2 B2
869	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:30:16	00:25.72 F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' R' U B D2 L U2 R' B' R' U2
868	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:29:17	00:27.57 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 D R2 U' B F2 L2 F2 R F2 U R2 L B L2
867	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:28:17	00:22.61 D L2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 L D' F' U2 F2 R U2 B2 R' B D'
866	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:27:17	00:20.77 F2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 B' U L' F' R F U L2 D R2 L2
865	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:25:21	00:58.81 B2 R2 U L2 U B2 D B2 D2 L2 F L U' R2 U2 F' D2 F' D R' U2
864	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:21:35	00:28.02 U R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' B' L2 D B' L2 F2 R2 F' U
863	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:20:39	00:27.37 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U2 L B2 U' F' R2 L F D L2 U
862	2014. 7. 5 오후 10:19:45	00:22.38 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R B L2 D L2 U' L' D R' B' U'
861	2014. 7. 5 오후 9:52:15	00:22.78 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 U' R' D' U L2 B' L' F R2 B R U'
860	2014. 7. 5 오후 9:19:50	00:31.33 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R' F U' R F2 D2 F' L B U' R2
859	2014. 7. 5 오후 9:18:16	00:19.98 U' F2 L2 D' R2 L2 U R2 L2 D' B' U2 F2 R U2 L F' L2 U F2 L'
858	2014. 7. 5 오후 9:12:36	00:23.26 U' B2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D' L2 D' U B' F' D B2 F2 R D' U2 L U
857	2014. 7. 5 오후 9:06:53	00:26.35 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B F2 L' U' F2 D2 R' B R' U2 L'
856	2014. 7. 5 오후 9:06:07	00:20.75 U' R2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U' B' U2 R' B' R' L' B U' L D'
855	2014. 7. 5 오후 9:04:08	00:22.69 R2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U B D' U2 B R U' F2 U2 L' F U2
854	2014. 7. 5 오후 9:03:14	00:26.41 B2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L' D2 B' U' F2 U' R' U R2 D U2
853	2014. 7. 5 오후 9:01:58	00:21.22 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D2 B U' F L2 F R' L' F2 D U2
852	2014. 7. 5 오후 9:00:26	00:22.85 L2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' L U' F R L' D' R' D F' U
851	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:59:16	00:23.49 F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 F' D B D2 U' F R D2 F' L D
850	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:58:28	00:21.23 U2 B2 L2 D F2 D L2 U' F2 U R2 F' L2 F' L2 D R D' B' F' U'
849	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:57:31	00:26.48 U' B2 U B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' L' B' D' F R L2 D R2 F' L D' U
848	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:56:19	00:21.14 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 U L2 U2 L F' L2 D' U2 B R' L2 U
847	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:54:15	00:23.09 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U R2 U' F U B2 R' L2 U B D2 U2 L' D2
846	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:53:23	00:22.04 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 B2 L2 B D' L' D2 L D2 R B' R L' D2
845	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:52:02	00:31.24 D' L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R' D' R' U2 L' F' L2 D' R F2 U'
844	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:50:50	00:27.36 B2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B R' F2 D' R2 F' R2 F2 D2
843	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:49:52	00:25.50 U L2 D2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 F' U2 F D R B' F' R2 D L2 U'
842	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:48:48	00:26.19 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' B' F' U' B U' R F' D' U L' U2
841	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:47:39	00:27.23 L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R' B2 U L' F' L U L' D B'
840	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:46:44	00:24.69 D' B2 R2 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B R' F D F' R2 U R2 U' L D
839	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:44:37	00:28.74 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D R2 L2 D' R B2 U' B F2 D' F2 D' F R'
838	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:40:55	00:24.09 U F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 R' U2 B D' R' D' B' D2 R' D'
837	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:39:50	00:22.38 U' F2 U B2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 B' U' F2 R' F' U2 F L2 F R'
836	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:39:09	00:15.99 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 R' U F R D B2 R' B2 L'
835	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:38:02	00:36.24 F2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 R' F D2 U L D' U2 F2 D' L' D
834	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:36:20	00:23.62 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U B R U R B' L D' B' L' D
833	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:35:21	00:30.61 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' U R2 F B2 R2 U2 R L2 F' L U' L2
832	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:32:43	00:21.20 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D B' L' D' U' R' D U2 L F L'
831	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:31:47	00:27.61 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U B2 D2 F' U2 L B' R' D B R2 L' U
830	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:30:46	00:25.56 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R F' R' L' B L' D' B2 U2 F' U'
829	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:29:18	00:27.21 D L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D' U' F2 R2 F B2 R' L' U B2 R D2 F L D'
828	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:27:49	00:37.59 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 R' L2 U F U B2 L2 U2 B' L' D2
827	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:26:32	00:33.01 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U' R' L' U L2 B' L2 B' L D L'
826	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:25:41	00:24.49 U' L2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' R' U' L2 F' U F2 D' R D U'
825	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:24:43	00:25.64 U' F2 R2 D B2 D R2 D' U' F2 L2 F' R F2 L F' D' F' D2 B2 D' L'
824	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:23:29	00:23.12 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 B' L B2 R B2 F D B2 F U2
823	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:22:21	00:37.09 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U L2 D' B' L' B U' B' R L U L D'
822	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:21:17	00:28.93 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D L' F D2 L D' U2 R2 B' F' R2 L'
821	2014. 7. 5 오후 8:20:23	00:29.80 D L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 L' B F R' U' R2 D F2 D F
820	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:54:13	00:33.07 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 L' U2 R F2 D2 B' D2 U R2
819	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:53:17	00:21.46 B2 F2 D U R2 B2 D F2 D L2 U F' D U2 R' U L2 B F2 L2 U'
818	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:50:55	00:39.76 B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U B2 D B R' D' U2 L F2 R2 L2 B D2 U
817	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:49:34	00:38.01 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' F D R2 F' R' U' B L D L2
816	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:48:42	00:25.20 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U2 F U' R2 L F' R B' L2 B2 D' U'
815	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:47:46	00:21.51 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 L2 U' F D2 U R' L U F U2 L2 B' F'
814	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:46:26	00:28.30 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 D F D L' U F2 D F R L2 D' U
813	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:45:19	00:23.04 L2 D2 B2 D L2 U R2 L2 D' U2 F U2 B U B2 L D L2 F2 R D2 U
812	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:44:25	00:19.37 L2 D B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 B' R2 U B' L B F U L' D
811	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:43:38	00:26.54 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 F L' U B' L U' L F2 U2 L
810	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:42:39	00:23.07 R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 B' L' U R2 F' U L' D' R B L2
809	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:41:49	00:20.07 L2 U B2 F2 L2 D F2 D B2 L2 U' F' L U' L B U' R L F L'
808	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:40:47	00:22.65 D' L2 D R2 B2 D U B2 F2 U' R2 B' F2 L B D' F L D2 F D'
807	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:37:28	00:25.40 B2 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 D' F' L2 D R' F' L F L2 B' D U2
806	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:35:48	00:24.96 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U R' F' D' R B' F' D R' D2 B D2
805	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:34:51	00:30.93 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 R U' B2 F R F L U2 B' F' U'
804	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:32:39	00:21.90 U B2 U L2 U B2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 L B L' B R F' L2 B' U2
803	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:31:46	00:23.37 R2 U' F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' R' U' F' R' D2 R U' F2 D L U'
802	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:30:27	00:28.16 L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 B' L D' R2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 D' U2
801	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:28:13	00:24.01 L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' L' D U' R2 B' L U B D U'
800	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:27:15	00:18.86 R2 U F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 F D U2 R2 U R2 L' F2
799	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:26:15	00:24.72 D B2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' B' R B2 D B2 R2 B' L D' L2
798	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:25:23	00:19.99 U R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B' U2 B' L B2 D U2 B' U' R' D'
797	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:24:29	00:19.62 R2 D R2 D F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U R' U2 B D' R L2 B2 U2 F' U
796	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:23:29	00:27.08 U' L2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R' D' L' F' U' F' R L' D2 U
795	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:21:54	00:52.23 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' U' F2 L2 D' L D2 L2 D' B R U' L D2 B' U
794	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:21:06	00:21.94 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D B' R F' R2 L' F D U L D
793	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:14:10	00:30.11 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U B2 L B2 R' F D' U' R2 D' L' U'
792	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:13:07	00:29.68 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 L' U' R L' F
791	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:12:14	00:23.08 B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U F2 D R2 D R' F D U' L' U2 B' R2 U L
790	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:11:11	00:30.50 U' L2 D F2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F' R D B2 R U' L U2 L' B'
789	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:10:11	00:29.15 U' L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U L2 U L2 F' B2 L2 D L2 D2 U2 L U2 F
788	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:09:22	00:23.89 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D B R2 F' D2 L' D F L B R'
787	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:08:14	00:30.83 D' F2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 U2 R L2 F2 U' L2 U' F' D2 R' L2 U'
786	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:06:20	00:27.47 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 U' R' D' F' U' L F' D B D L2 U'
785	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:04:11	00:28.57 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B D' L' D U L' D B' L F
784	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:03:25	00:20.20 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B' R' U2 F' D2 F' U B2 D
783	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:02:32	00:25.13 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D' U L B' D' U' R U' F2 U' B' L
782	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:01:24	00:37.51 U F2 U R2 U' F2 U F2 D2 U2 F L2 U R F2 L U' F' U B U2
781	2014. 7. 5 오후 5:00:21	00:31.38 D2 U F2 L2 U R2 U B2 L2 D' B' D' B2 L' B2 R U' R U2 R' U2
780	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:59:28	00:21.79 U R2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R' B D R' F2 U2 R' B F'
779	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:58:14	00:35.45 R2 B2 U B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R D2 F' U F2 R' U R2 F R U2
778	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:57:17	00:24.77 L2 D' B2 D B2 U' F2 D U' F2 U2 L U' R' F D F' L2 B2 R' L2
777	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:55:59	00:40.51 R2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 F' L2 U F2 R D B2 U2 R2 L D'
776	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:54:50	00:25.36 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 U F2 U B' F2 R' F' U2 F L2 B R' U2
775	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:53:31	00:25.24 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 F L' F2 D2 R' L' D' U' R2
774	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:52:34	00:27.94 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D B2 L' U' L' F' R' U2 R' U' B' L
773	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:51:31	00:27.86 R2 L2 U R2 F2 D R2 D F2 U' L2 B L D2 L2 B F' L2 U F2 R' D'
772	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:50:28	00:25.68 U2 B2 D B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L B2 D F' L F D' R' F L U2
771	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:46:59	00:25.39 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F L D' B' D' L' U B' L2 B2
770	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:46:06	00:28.42 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D L2 F2 R' D2 F' D' R2 B R U' L2 F2 U
769	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:44:15	00:38.36 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R' L2 U2 F' R' B L B2 L' D'
768	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:42:48	00:20.15 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 D' U' F U2 F2 U' R L' D' B2 F' L2
767	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:41:59	00:20.96 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U B2 D B' D2 F R B2 L D B' U2 B
766	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:39:42	00:21.12 U B2 D F2 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 U R U2 L' B' R2 F U' R2 F2 L2
765	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:38:44	00:23.35 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 U' F' D' L' B L F' D' U' B L' D'
764	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:37:46	00:31.00 U2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D R2 B D' F' L' F' L' U' B R2
763	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:36:58	00:20.96 U B2 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' L' B D2 B L B' R'
762	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:36:00	00:27.48 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 F L U R' D R' B2 F' R2 U2
761	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:35:06	00:30.19 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D U2 R' F' L2 F2 L' B2 U F' L2 U2
760	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:33:55	00:16.27 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R' D' U2 B D' L2 D' F' L2 D2 U'
759	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:33:08	00:20.68 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' L D2 U R U2 R2 B' U2 L2
758	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:32:10	00:29.07 F2 D R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 F' L' D R' F U' B' R' F2 L' U
757	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:31:07	00:30.81 F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B L2 D' L2 B2 F' L D2 F' R U'
756	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:30:06	00:21.41 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' L' R2 B U' R' D' B' D2 R2 B U'
755	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:29:17	00:20.62 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U F' U' L F R L F' D' F2 D U'
754	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:28:22	00:24.36 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D' F' R2 D B2 R B D F R L' D
753	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:27:13	00:19.29 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 R2 B' R F2 U' L2 D' R L D B' D2
752	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:25:54	00:18.74 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 U B2 D' R2 B' D B2 L' U R2 B' U' R' D' U'
751	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:25:03	00:19.69 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F' R' B U B D2 L' B F L2 U2
750	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:23:57	00:22.18 U' F2 R2 D B2 U R2 L2 U L2 D2 B' D' U2 R' D2 U' F L D2 B'
749	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:23:02	00:25.29 U B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 L B' R' D U2 B' F' L B2 U'
748	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:22:07	00:27.79 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 R U B L' F' D B F2 L B U2
747	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:20:57	00:36.41 B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 L' D F2 R' D2 B' D L B D' U'
746	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:20:04	00:26.96 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F' U' L' D2 U' R2 B2 L B R2
745	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:19:10	00:22.34 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U R' U2 B2 U2 F' L' B L' U' F'
744	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:18:00	00:19.24 L2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B U B' R2 B' U' L' D' U' L2
743	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:17:12	00:22.11 F2 U' B2 F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' B' U2 B2 R F' R2 L2 F2 L2
742	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:16:33	00:19.36 F2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' F2 D2 F U R L2 B2 U' F2 U
741	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:15:34	00:21.46 L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 D F2 L2 D2 L D' B D' U' F2 R2 L B' F D'
740	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:14:18	00:27.79 U2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R B' U R L' B L F' R2 L'
739	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:13:16	00:27.11 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D R' D L2 D2 U B2 L B R L2
738	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:12:08	00:19.48 D' B2 D2 U R2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' R' B' D2 F2 U' R2 L' U F'
737	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:11:15	00:24.39 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R D U2 B' U L' B2 R' B' F' U2
736	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:10:22	00:29.09 B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 D L' F R' D' L2 B L' F2 U
735	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:09:07	00:27.62 U R2 B2 U' R2 D U B2 L2 B2 R B F2 D2 L' D R' L2 F2 L2
734	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:07:58	00:24.96 L2 D R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L' D B D F' U' B2 D R F' U2
733	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:06:00	00:19.98 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U F2 D L2 F R U R B' R' B' R2 D' B L2
732	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:05:01	00:25.67 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 U R B2 L' F' D B' R B L' B U'
731	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:03:47	00:30.81 F2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U R U B R U' F' D B L' D R'
730	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:02:50	00:26.15 U' R2 U L2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 D U2 F L F' L' B R U' R2 U2 B' U2
729	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:01:24	00:51.81 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U B' U B2 L U' F' D' F D2 L2
728	2014. 7. 5 오후 4:00:18	00:33.38 F2 D F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U B2 F2 U' B' L' F D2 R D' L2 B2 F L2
727	2014. 7. 5 오후 3:59:23	00:21.59 U2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R U B F' D U L' D2 U
726	2014. 7. 4 오후 5:53:03	00:39.84 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 L2 U2 L B F' U' B' D2 L F' D' R
725	2014. 7. 4 오후 5:51:55	00:28.96 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 D B' R' L' D L' U2 F2 D' R2 F' U'
724	2014. 7. 4 오후 5:50:33	00:23.32 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L' B' L2 F D2 L2 B' R' F2 U2
723	2014. 7. 4 오후 5:49:38	00:22.72 L2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U B R' F D2 R2 L D R' B
722	2014. 7. 4 오후 5:48:24	00:27.02 U' F2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 L B' L2 D R F' D U'
721	2014. 7. 4 오후 5:47:07	00:42.70 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 U' R' D F' R F2 U L2 B U L' U2
720	2014. 7. 4 오후 5:44:22	00:24.82 U' F2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 F U2 L' F' R' B D2 U L D2 U2
719	2014. 7. 4 오후 5:42:23	00:40.63 B2 R2 D2 U F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B D' L' U' F L2 U2 B R F' U'
718	2014. 7. 4 오후 5:41:08	00:22.23 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U F D U' R B' D' R2 U' B2 L'
717	2014. 7. 4 오후 5:39:14	00:24.78 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D F D2 B2 U' R' D B' F2 D2 R' U
716	2014. 7. 4 오후 5:37:17	00:30.31 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 D F U2 L2 U' F2 R' L2
715	2014. 7. 4 오후 5:36:28	00:23.51 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D' R' B L2 F' L' U' R2 D B' D2 U2
714	2014. 7. 4 오후 5:35:22	00:34.38 B2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 B2 R F' R' B L' D F R2 F' L U'
713	2014. 7. 4 오후 5:33:57	00:35.53 U2 F2 U R2 D U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 R L' F' L2 F2 D' R B2 F'
712	2014. 7. 4 오후 4:01:38	00:24.56 R2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U B2 R' L U' R' D B' R' F' D2 F2 D'
711	2014. 7. 4 오후 4:00:33	00:27.11 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D F' U' R' B' F2 U' R2 B2 F R2 U2
710	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:59:28	00:21.54 U L2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U L2 F R' D2 B D L2 B L2 U L U
709	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:58:30	00:23.61 L2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U B' U2 B2 L' B2 L D' R' L2 U
708	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:57:17	00:22.82 B2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 U F2 U B2 U2 B' U' R' L U B L B' L' B U'
707	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:56:16	00:20.52 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 R' U2 L U L U2 B D' F U'
706	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:55:16	00:24.80 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D' U2 F R U' L' B2 R' D' B U' F
705	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:54:19	00:25.00 F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' F L' D' B F D' L' B2 F'
704	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:53:22	00:17.78 U2 R2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U2 R B2 D' L F' L' B' D L2 B' D
703	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:52:31	00:25.06 U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U' L U2 R' F' D2 R L D2 B' R2
702	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:51:23	00:30.57 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 B R' L2 B2 D' B' R' U2 B U' B
701	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:50:24	00:23.09 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 U2 B R2 L D U' L F' D F2 U'
700	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:49:21	00:27.68 U2 R2 U B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 R' U B2 R2 F' U' R B'
699	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:48:10	00:23.08 R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D R U2 B U2 L D2 F2 R' D' L
698	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:47:05	00:24.75 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 U R F R' L D F U' B2 U'
697	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:46:06	00:22.95 R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R F D' U2 R B L2 F' R' L' U2
696	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:43:19	00:22.72 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 R' F U2 B' R2 D2 R' F2 L' U R
695	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:42:08	00:21.56 D2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R U' B' D2 B' R2 D L' F
694	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:41:00	00:25.20 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 B R2 D' B R F' L2 B2 L F U'
693	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:39:49	00:28.28 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B D F' R2 B' U L' U' B2 R L2
692	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:38:49	00:22.00 B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U' R U F U L F D2 F2 L2 U2
691	2014. 7. 4 오후 3:37:51	00:24.06 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U B U2 B2 F2 U L' B2 U' L2 D2
690	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:51:54	00:28.78 D' R2 F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 R' D L2 U2 R' F' R' B' R2 D' U'
689	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:50:55	00:24.95 U R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F R' D' B' D' L F2 U' B' F' U'
688	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:50:00	00:27.58 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L' D L F' U F R B F R2 U
687	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:49:07	00:24.68 F2 U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F R L B' R2 D L D R U2
686	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:45:24	00:28.02 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D U2 F2 U R' F R B' D' L F2 D2 L' F' L'
685	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:44:26	00:22.38 U' B2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F R' F2 R2 B D' F2 L2
684	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:43:25	00:29.30 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 U' L F' D L D R F2 U' L D' U'
683	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:42:28	00:19.39 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D B' R' B L' F' U B' R2 D' B
682	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:41:18	00:24.49 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D R' D U' F' D2 R F2 U' L' F U2
681	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:40:12	00:24.18 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 L F D2 F L' U B' R' U F2 U'
680	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:38:36	00:18.48 D2 B2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 U' F2 D R' L U L' U' B' F' D B2 F2 U'
679	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:37:22	00:39.43 D B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D F' D' B' R F U' B' F' D' U
678	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:36:25	00:26.23 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L D B2 U2 F D L' B2 U2
677	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:35:36	00:19.52 F2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' L' B' R2 D2 F2 D L' U2 B R' U'
676	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:34:37	00:19.50 F2 R2 D F2 U B2 D B2 U' B R' L B' R2 U F' D B2 U F2 L
675	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:33:19	00:29.93 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' U' R B R' B U R B2 R2 B D
674	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:32:37	00:20.16 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U F' U2 B D2 F' R L' B' L2 D2
673	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:31:34	00:30.08 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 B D2 R L' F L' U' L2 F2 R
672	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:30:29	00:26.68 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 F D' B L2 D2 R B F2 L2 D2 U'
671	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:29:38	00:19.50 D2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' L' R2 U2 F L D2 F2 D2 B2 L
670	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:28:24	00:33.40 U2 R2 L2 D U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 U' R B F2 L B U' B F U2 L'
669	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:27:29	00:24.96 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R F' D F2 D' U R D' L D'
668	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:26:34	00:20.46 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 U' R2 U' F' D U' B' R D2 L2 D F2 U
667	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:25:41	00:27.96 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 D B2 U2 B2 U' F L B2 F' L' B R2 D' R' L F
666	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:24:45	00:26.29 D B2 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D L2 D' R L2 F R U2 L2 D B' L B U'
665	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:22:40	00:32.44 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D U2 L2 D2 B' L D R2 U' R B' D U' F2
664	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:21:13	00:34.24 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L' B' R' D' F R' B' F2 R' U'
663	2014. 7. 4 오후 12:20:05	00:30.26 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F' L' B' L2 B U R2 L F' R U2
662	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:58:06	00:28.60 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U' F L2 U' L' F' U R2 U F L' U'
661	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:56:53	00:26.36 U R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 D B2 U' R2 F' R F' D R2 B U L' B2 D' U2
660	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:55:39	00:33.28 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B' R U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F L' B' U'
659	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:54:39	00:31.74 U B2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U B' U' B' U' B R' D F2 L U2
658	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:53:36	00:30.60 R2 U' B2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' U2 L' U2 R' D U2 R2 L D2
657	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:52:33	00:26.68 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 L' U' B R' L U R2 F D2 R' U2
656	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:51:38	00:26.23 U' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 F2 U F' U2 F2 D R L' U' L D' B' L
655	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:50:40	00:27.92 B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 R' F' L' B D R F2 L' D2 B L'
654	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:49:38	00:25.33 F2 D F2 D U2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 R D U2 R B D' L' U' B R2 F
653	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:48:51	00:19.81 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D R' F2 R F' D R B D' L2
652	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:48:01	00:24.49 D R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 D' R U' R F R2 D2 B' U
651	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:47:10	00:26.10 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U F L F R' B' R U B' L D'
650	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:45:58	00:32.44 B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' F' R U' B2 L B' R2 L2 F U2
649	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:45:08	00:20.15 R2 U F2 U B2 F2 D L2 F2 D U' L' F D' L2 B U L2 B2 D' B' U2
648	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:44:05	00:24.81 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D F' L U F' D2 F L B L' F' U'
647	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:43:10	00:21.10 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D B U' B2 F2 R2 F R U F' L' U2
646	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:42:20	00:27.06 F2 D U F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B R' B D L' U' R D' U2 B' U2
645	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:40:44	00:28.35 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 D' R D R2 D R L2 D' B' U B2
644	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:39:40	00:22.77 U R2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' L' B2 R' B R F U L2 B' D2 U'
643	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:38:51	00:26.83 U B2 F2 R2 U R2 U L2 B2 D U L F L' D R2 L U' R D2 F' U'
642	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:37:57	00:30.90 L2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 B' D2 L' F L F' D' R2 D L'
641	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:37:09	00:23.28 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U' F2 L2 D' F2 U R D' R' B F2 D L' B R F R2
640	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:36:10	00:28.02 D' F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D U' B' U' B2 D2 R' F D U L F' U2
639	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:35:12	00:23.54 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U L F2 L' B' L' F' L2 B2 U R L2
638	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:24:38	00:38.52 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U L2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 L' B F2 L2 D' U'
637	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:23:16	00:38.14 F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F D' U L' B' R L' F' D2 U2 R2
636	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:22:26	00:23.27 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 B' R' D U' B2 D2 R L2 B' D2
635	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:21:43	00:20.27 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D U B' D R D F U' F L U2 F'
634	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:20:45	00:28.60 B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U F R' F2 L B U' B' R2 U' L2 U2
633	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:19:34	00:28.20 U' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U L2 D F2 D' L' D' B' F' U B2 F L2 U L' B'
632	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:18:13	00:26.75 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B R B2 L U' B' D2 L' U L U
631	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:14:08	00:29.37 D' R2 D F2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R B' D' U L2 U' L D F' L D'
630	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:12:52	00:40.30 L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R B' D2 L' B' D' R2 L' D' L' D'
629	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:11:43	00:24.57 B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D R2 U' L' D' F2 D U2 F' L B' L D'
628	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:10:53	00:24.51 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R' D' U2 B2 R2 L2 B' D' U2 R2
627	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:10:00	00:26.32 U B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' B' F2 D F' L2 U L B' R' B' D'
626	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:08:42	00:29.56 F2 U B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 R B2 F' L' D' F' R B F2 D2
625	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:07:25	00:23.68 B2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 L B2 D2 U' B U R F' U' R2
624	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:06:32	00:21.30 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U L' B' R F' R' F' D' L' U F' U'
623	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:03:09	00:33.60 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R' B' R' F2 L' B2 F2 L' D' B' U
622	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:02:24	00:24.05 U' B2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 B' R F' U' B' L F D B F'
621	2014. 7. 4 오전 11:01:10	00:19.38 R2 F2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 U' R2 D' F R2 F2 U L F D2 R F' D
620	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:59:59	00:32.77 L2 U B2 D L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 F' L' F' L2 U2 R' U R L D2
619	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:59:12	00:24.11 R2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D R2 U2 R' L F L D2 L F U L B D'
618	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:58:24	00:25.00 R2 D U2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U F2 U' F B2 R' D2 U' B' R2 B L D'
617	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:54:31	00:33.08 U' L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U B' U' R U L' U F2 L B' L2 U2
616	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:53:44	00:23.22 R2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U R D U R B' U2 L2 U' L F' U'
615	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:52:47	00:31.81 U2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U R' F2 D' B2 R' B2 U F' D B U'
614	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:51:54	00:21.24 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 U R2 F2 L U2 B2 D R2 L U F U
613	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:50:11	00:32.76 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F2 D F2 U F R D B R U L' U R B
612	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:49:06	00:22.00 U2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 L F R' L' B2 U' F' R' B' R U
611	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:46:21	00:33.02 R2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D' U L' D' B F D' L B' R2 D' F2 L
610	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:45:15	00:34.88 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D' U L2 U L' U R B' R2 D' B' R B' D2
609	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:44:25	00:24.17 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 F U R D R2 D U' F' U2 L'
608	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:43:13	00:36.48 B2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' F L' B2 R2 L D2 F' L U' R U'
607	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:42:15	00:26.48 D R2 D B2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 U' L B2 F D' R' F R B2 L B2
606	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:41:09	00:33.53 F2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B R D' L' B L U' L2 F' U F'
605	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:40:19	00:22.09 U2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U F2 D F2 U2 F' D' U' B' U R2 L' U B2 L2
604	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:39:21	00:20.59 F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 L' U F D' F' D2 B' L2 F D' L
603	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:38:31	00:20.98 D' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 L' B R' D2 R' F' U F' L B2 U2
602	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:37:22	00:25.77 B2 L2 D' L2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R' D F2 U' L2 U2 R B' U2
601	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:36:24	00:21.36 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' U L B' D B2 R' U' F D2 R L U'
600	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:35:29	00:31.29 B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U B D2 L2 U R L U2 B' U' L' U
599	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:34:06	00:24.96 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 D' B' U2 L D' R' B2 U2 B' L2 D2 L'
598	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:32:50	00:33.72 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 B2 L B U B F L' D L2 D2 L
597	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:31:04	00:33.60 D U R2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D' F B2 D' R2 L B2 U R2 F L U2
596	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:29:56	00:24.82 L2 U' F2 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 L B2 L2 U2 B U' L2 D R2 D2
595	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:28:55	00:23.29 L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U R2 B2 L2 F' R L2 U B' L D' U' B2 L D'
594	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:27:49	00:30.45 U L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 U2 F' R2 U' B' F' L' D' F D2 B' U'
593	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:26:29	00:51.79 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D L2 D L' B2 U' L' D2 B2 L2 B R' L'
592	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:25:34	00:23.08 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B' R U2 F' D' R U2 B F R' U'
591	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:24:36	00:23.72 U B2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U R' B L B2 D' U R' U' F' R U2
590	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:23:10	00:28.66 L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 R D' R2 B2 D U B' L D2 F U'
589	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:22:12	00:27.64 D2 B2 D F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 R B' F' R B' U2 F2 D' U' R' U
588	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:20:35	00:31.10 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D' B' R2 U F' R' L' B L F2 D' R'
587	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:19:39	00:24.63 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U F2 L2 D' L D' L' D R' D R' B L U
586	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:18:13	00:33.09 D U R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 R D F U F' R2 B' U' B' D'
585	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:17:09	00:26.16 U F2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B R' L2 D F2 U' B U B2 L2 U2
584	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:15:33	00:27.38 U B2 D' L2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L' U' R B2 U' F R2 F2 L' B' U'
583	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:14:08	00:27.63 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' L F U L2 B D2 F2 L F U'
582	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:13:06	00:21.24 B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' U' F' R' U R2 F2 D L D U2
581	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:08:07	00:20.21 B2 D R2 D L2 D R2 L2 F2 D' U F R' F' U2 L D2 R U R F
580	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:06:55	00:28.92 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 F U R' B' R F' L' F2 D2 U'
579	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:05:52	00:22.39 B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U F2 U L2 U2 R B2 R' U2 F' D R B' R F2 R
578	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:04:52	00:19.31 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L B' R' D2 F2 D B2 L' B' R
577	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:04:00	00:22.97 B2 L2 U L2 D' U2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L' D B D2 B2 L2 U B' L' D' U'
576	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:02:55	00:30.78 U' L2 D U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 R D U R' D2 L' B L2 F R2 L'
575	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:01:38	00:25.84 L2 D' U2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U' F2 R U2 B2 R2 U B' D L' U2 L2 U
574	2014. 7. 4 오전 10:00:36	00:26.04 D2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' B' U' L' U2 B D2 L' B U' F' D2
573	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:59:27	00:21.74 U' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D' U2 R2 D' R2 B' R U R U R D' L D'
572	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:56:05	00:28.35 R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D L2 D2 F D B L2 U' R2 B2 F R' B U'
571	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:54:55	00:23.73 U' B2 D2 B2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 U' F U2 L F2 U' B2 D L B' R U'
570	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:54:04	00:22.58 L2 U B2 L2 B2 D L2 U L2 U2 F2 L' U2 B L2 F' D2 U R B' F'
569	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:53:11	00:24.43 L2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D U R2 B2 D2 L' U' R B2 F D B F2 L' B U'
568	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:52:07	00:23.49 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D' L2 B2 F2 R' D2 L D2 F' L U B' D2 R'
567	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:51:11	00:33.29 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D R2 L2 U' B2 U B' F2 L' B2 R2 D' F U F2 L2 U
566	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:50:15	00:28.79 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D' F L' U2 R' D2 B D2 U2 L2 U'
565	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:48:52	00:33.66 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' L' D2 U B2 F R B D2 U F U2
564	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:47:56	00:28.60 F2 D' B2 D U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R D B D F2 D' F' D2 U' F'
563	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:46:44	00:29.64 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U L B' F2 U' L D2 L2 F' D L2 U2
562	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:45:52	00:22.12 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 D R D F' D R' B2 L' D F2
561	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:42:51	00:22.72 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 L' F' L' U B' F2 R2 F L F2 U'
560	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:41:56	00:28.60 B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L' D2 B' U L F2 R B D U' R
559	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:40:55	00:20.47 U' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D2 R' B D2 B F' U L D L' B' R
558	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:39:50	00:23.15 D' F2 U' R2 D2 U B2 R2 U' L2 F L' F2 D' R' L F2 R2 F U'
557	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:38:58	00:25.11 R2 L2 D B2 R2 D F2 L2 D' U' R2 B R2 U L' F' R' B U B F L'
556	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:37:53	00:22.70 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U2 F L' U B F U' R' D R B L
555	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:36:25	00:59.04 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F L D B2 R' L2 D' B L
554	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:35:39	00:23.37 B2 D U2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R B' R2 B2 D F' L2 D F' L'
553	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:34:51	00:23.86 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 L' B2 F L D' U' B' R' U F' U
552	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:33:55	00:25.20 D R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 L' B' R U' F L D' R B' U2 L
551	2014. 7. 4 오전 9:32:55	00:21.04 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 F R' U R D2 B2 R' B U2 F U2
550	2014. 7. 3 오후 3:52:55	00:44.82 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D B' U R' F R F' U2 L' F L' U'
549	2014. 7. 3 오후 3:38:38	00:24.65 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 F' D2 U' R2 L2 F U L U2 R U2
548	2014. 7. 3 오후 3:37:29	00:38.51 L2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 U F2 D B2 L2 B R' D R' L' D2 U F' R2 D2 U2
547	2014. 7. 3 오후 3:36:16	00:31.32 D' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 F R2 B D F L B2 R B2 D2 U
546	2014. 7. 3 오후 3:35:09	00:22.83 D F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U R F2 U2 B F D2 L F' D'
545	2014. 7. 3 오후 3:33:50	00:23.00 F2 D2 R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U' R L2 B L' F' R F2 U' B' R' L
544	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:27:50	00:33.59 B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 L D L' B' F2 D' R L D' B U'
543	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:27:01	00:20.37 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F L U R' B2 U' B' D U' R' U
542	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:26:05	00:29.99 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' F D R B' L2 B' D' B' R2
541	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:25:07	00:23.68 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B R U2 B2 D B' F' U F' R
540	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:24:20	00:21.25 L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 R B L2 B2 L2 U F' L' U
539	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:23:26	00:23.13 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 F' D F R U' F2 L D L D2
538	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:22:19	00:45.53 L2 U B2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D B D' L' B' D F2 D2 R L2 F' U
537	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:21:22	00:30.05 U F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 U L D2 F L2 D B' F2 R' U' L' F'
536	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:20:29	00:24.23 D U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D' U' R' D2 B D L' D2 B' F R D2
535	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:19:39	00:26.71 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 U' F R2 B2 U2 F U L D B2 L'
534	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:18:44	00:24.65 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D B D F' R' B' F2 U L' D' F2 U2
533	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:17:55	00:22.60 L2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 R D B L B F' D U'
532	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:17:04	00:28.26 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U B2 D B L B' R U R D2 F' D L U'
531	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:16:15	00:22.81 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F' D' B2 U2 R F2 R F L' D' B2
530	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:15:23	00:27.80 R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' F' U2 R U R D L' B2 U F2 D'
529	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:14:34	00:22.15 U F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U F R2 D F' R' B2 L B' D' U2
528	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:13:47	00:20.69 U' L2 D' U' F2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 B U R B' F2 D2 B' U' R' B'
527	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:12:52	00:22.69 R2 D B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B' L' B' U' R' B' R L2 D' R' U'
526	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:12:03	00:25.73 U R2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 R F' L B' U B D U R U'
525	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:10:09	00:22.44 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U' F R' L2 D F' L U' R D' F2 U2
524	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:08:56	00:26.87 D' B2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 B D2 B' R D' U' F2 L2 F D' U
523	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:07:38	00:29.32 F2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 F' L U2 R2 B D2 F U B2 F2
522	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:03:56	00:40.77 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U B' R2 L' B' D L' B2 R U'
521	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:02:45	00:28.91 D' F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' R L2 U R2 B2 D2 F' U2 R
520	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:01:14	00:23.86 B2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 D U2 L2 U' R2 F L' B2 L2 U' R' B L U' R
519	2014. 7. 3 오후 1:00:03	00:29.63 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U L D L U L F U' L2 D U2
518	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:23:26	00:33.82 D' R2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 U R2 U F' R B' U' L2 B L2 D' R' L2 U
517	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:21:53	00:23.88 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F' U' B L B D L D2 U'
516	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:20:54	00:29.37 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D' B2 L B' D R2 B' L' F2 L2 F2 L' D2
515	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:19:46	00:35.51 R2 U R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 B' R' B2 F' L2 D F' D R2 F'
514	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:18:58	00:26.96 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F U2 B' L D' B2 L U B D U2
513	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:18:03	00:18.06 U' L2 F2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R' D2 F' R' U R2 F' D F'
512	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:16:58	00:38.65 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D L2 U2 L D U2 F2 L' U2 R' L2 D F U'
511	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:16:07	00:22.76 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U L2 D R2 U B' R' L U' F2 U B U F D' U'
510	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:14:58	00:22.16 F2 D L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R F U R F2 R' B D2 R' D'
509	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:14:00	00:23.27 R2 U B2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R' U' L' F' R2 B2 U' B F2 R2 U2
508	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:13:01	00:23.22 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' R' D' B2 U' B' R U2 L' F U' L
507	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:11:50	00:34.51 U R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D B2 U R B2 R' D2 F' D' U B F' R
506	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:10:47	00:25.21 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 L B F R' F2 U' L' D R' F U
505	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:10:00	00:21.33 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U R2 U2 F' D2 R' L' B R2 D2 B2 U' L
504	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:08:49	00:38.72 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U' B D F R' B' U' R' L' F R2 L'
503	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:07:32	00:26.22 B2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U B' D2 F' R' B2 D R B R D'
502	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:06:21	00:23.49 D2 F2 D B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F U R U
501	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:05:03	00:38.57 R2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 D L B' F2 R' B2 D B F D' F' D2
500	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:04:08	00:19.80 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 D L2 F R F2 R2 D L
499	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:03:19	00:23.18 F2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D F2 U B2 U2 F D B2 L B' L U' L D B U'
498	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:02:12	00:38.09 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R B' L2 U F' D2 L' D' R' F2 D'
497	2014. 7. 2 오후 10:01:02	00:24.33 B2 R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R' U F' D' U2 R F' R' B2 U2
496	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:58:04	00:28.88 D2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 U B' R L2 B2 F D' R F' D2 F D'
495	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:56:44	00:24.55 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 U' B' D U F2 U L F2 D' R
494	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:55:44	00:29.88 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D' L2 D L2 F L B2 L2 B' L B2 R2 U2 F2 D2
493	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:54:51	00:29.23 D' B2 R2 D' U' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F' D2 L' B R2 D' L2 D' B D'
492	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:53:35	00:24.71 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U L2 U F2 L2 U' B' U2 F L' D F2 U R' L2 F' U'
491	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:52:47	00:17.47 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D U L2 B2 D' L' U2 R' D F U L B R F U
490	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:51:53	00:27.35 B2 F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U F' L D' U2 F R2 U B2 D2 F
489	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:51:02	00:21.08 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U2 B D' U' L F' U2 B' R B' L' D'
488	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:49:32	00:26.11 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R' F D2 B2 R F L2
487	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:48:22	00:29.14 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 U B' D R2 B U2
486	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:47:22	00:28.50 U R2 D2 U' R2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 F' U R' B D' L2 U' R2 L' B2
485	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:45:39	00:21.15 D F2 L2 U L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 B' F D' R2 D2 B2 R F L' B U'
484	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:44:30	00:36.58 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 U F R D F2 R' U2 R' L' B D2 B'
483	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:43:22	00:32.65 U' R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U' L2 B' R' D L2 D2 B R2 F' R' L'
482	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:42:27	00:28.62 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D L2 F L D' U' R' L' B U' B2 D' U'
481	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:41:32	00:20.73 B2 U R2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 U L2 B U2 B L' F' R F2 D R D
480	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:39:47	00:28.16 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 U F R U' L2 F' R2 L' F2 R L2 D
479	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:38:04	01:02.94 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U B' R' B' R2 D B' L' B L'
478	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:36:49	00:19.71 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U R2 L2 D' F2 L U' F' U2 R L B' R' F' L' D
477	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:35:44	00:28.76 D' F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 L D2 F U' B L2 D' R' L2 D2 L
476	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:34:35	00:21.36 U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F' D' B' U L B' L D R2 B
475	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:33:15	00:31.80 R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D' L' F D2 R L D U B L B'
474	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:32:16	00:24.57 D U L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 U L2 U' L' B D F D2 R F' L' U R2 L'
473	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:31:02	00:27.98 R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 F' U2 L' B' L' F2 U' B D L
472	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:29:51	00:45.31 D B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L' D2 R D2 F R' L2 D' R2 B' U2
471	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:27:57	00:29.44 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L F' R U2 R' F2 D' U2 B' L'
470	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:26:47	00:28.09 F2 R2 D R2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 D R F' R' L U L2 B' D' L F2 U
469	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:25:05	00:31.70 L2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R B L2 B U B' U R' B' U' L
468	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:22:37	00:33.27 F2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 D R2 F' U' B' U' L2 F' D2 R' L F2
467	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:21:43	00:26.03 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 R' U B' L D' L F' D' B2 R U'
466	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:20:38	00:23.37 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 B L' D2 B2 F2 U' B L2
465	2014. 7. 2 오후 9:17:57	00:16.62 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 R U2 R L' D' B' U' B' D' U2
464	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:34:18	00:27.88 B2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 U' F2 R2 F' L' U' R2 U2
463	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:32:22	00:49.89 B2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 U F2 U' F2 U' R B2 D' B' R' L' F' D' R D' U
462	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:31:11	00:23.71 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U2 R F' D U' B R2 B U2 R2
461	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:30:07	00:24.40 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 B D2 L U2 R2 L' B' D F2 R' U2
460	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:29:04	00:29.91 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U2 L' F' R D' L F' D' R D' R2
459	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:28:12	00:29.86 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U B2 U' L2 U B2 L B2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 U' L' B2 U2
458	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:27:06	00:27.46 D R2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U L' F2 U L2 F' D' B U F2 R' U
457	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:25:57	00:27.30 D R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 U' R' U2 R' L' D U2 F'
456	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:21:44	00:27.20 U L2 D B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U F R L' U R' D2 U' L' U'
455	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:20:16	00:53.36 U' B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L D F R2 L2 D L2 B R D2 U'
454	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:18:20	00:31.14 R2 D U F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 F' D L D R' B2 F R2 U2 R U
453	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:17:32	00:23.98 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U F2 U' B' R2 F D' R' L' B2 F R2 F' D'
452	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:16:20	00:26.17 D' U' F2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' F D' R L' F U2 B' L' D' R2
451	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:15:19	00:28.14 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 D L2 U' L' F' U R' B' R2 B2 D B' F U2
450	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:14:23	00:23.53 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L B' F U F R2 F L2 U2 L
449	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:13:28	00:28.35 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 F R2 L U' L2 B2 F L F L2 U
448	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:11:49	00:36.33 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 B' F' U' F D' L' B' U L2
447	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:10:47	00:25.13 U L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' B' R2 B2 L' F' R2 L' U' B' R' L2
446	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:09:37	00:33.43 D R2 B2 D2 U R2 D' F2 U F2 U B D F' R' U L F2 R2 L2 D' U'
445	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:07:23	00:25.36 U2 R2 D F2 U B2 U' F2 D B2 U' L D2 L D L2 B2 F D' B2 L' U'
444	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:05:56	00:19.83 D F2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R' L F' R' D2 R' F' L' B U2
443	2014. 7. 2 오후 7:04:23	00:16.46 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U L D' F2 D' F' R' L2 F' D2 L2
442	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:44:38	00:42.71 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D' B' U L B' U' F R F2 U F U
441	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:43:46	00:25.50 R2 D F2 R2 D' U' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R' D' F' D B' U B D R2 L2
440	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:42:42	00:24.95 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 D R2 L2 F D R U2 R2 L U2 B' F U'
439	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:41:48	00:25.52 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L' F' R' D' B R' F' R B2 U
438	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:40:54	00:33.35 U2 B2 U L2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F' U R2 D' R' L' D2 F L2 F2 U2
437	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:40:00	00:20.97 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D U B D2 L F U R2 U R B L' U2
436	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:39:05	00:30.35 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D' U' R D R' F L2 D2 B' R' B2 D U
435	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:38:04	00:28.57 D2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 B' R2 D' R2 D2 B' U F R' D' U2
434	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:37:16	00:25.33 U B2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 F R U2 B F2 R U F' D2 F' U2
433	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:36:23	00:21.53 L2 U' F2 D2 U F2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 F U' B2 R U' L2 B' D2 B2 F U
432	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:35:06	00:22.94 D R2 U R2 B2 D B2 U L2 D B F' U' F U R' F' D U
431	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:34:07	00:28.29 R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R' D' B2 R' B' U' R' L' D' F'
430	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:32:45	00:36.50 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B U' B2 F2 L' F2 D U L' B
429	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:31:43	00:29.49 U' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 D2 F' R' B2 R' D U2 R U2
428	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:30:52	00:26.12 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R' U' F2 R2 F D L U R2 F U'
427	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:30:01	00:21.50 D F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 U L2 F2 L' B' R' U2
426	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:28:54	00:43.05 D L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U F U B D F L U R L' D U
425	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:24:17	00:21.50 D2 L B' F U2 B' L' B2 D2 U L B L2 R D U L' R2 B F U' L2 D
424	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:22:10	00:26.78 B2 F2 R2 U' F L R2 D2 L R' B2 U L' B R D' B F2 D U R F' D2
423	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:21:07	00:28.20 L' B L2 D U' F2 D U R2 U2 L2 R' D' U2 F' D2 L R2 U' R B' U2 R'
422	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:20:05	00:32.78 L' R B2 D2 U2 L2 R D' U2 L2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 R' D' U' R2 B' L' R2 B
421	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:19:00	00:26.93 L D U' B' F2 U' L2 U L B2 F2 U' L2 U' B F2 D2 F' U F2 D U' R'
420	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:18:03	00:28.66 R2 U2 R2 D L' B' D' U F' U R F2 D2 U L' R B2 L2 R2 D' U2 F' D2
419	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:16:52	00:27.04 B F2 L2 R D' R D L2 R2 F D' B' F2 U L F2 D' U' B' D' U2 B' R
418	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:15:30	00:49.29 L' F2 R' D' F2 U2 B D' U2 L R U' B2 F' R2 F2 R' B' F L D' U R
417	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:14:40	00:19.85 U2 B F2 U2 L2 D' U2 R B F' D' L' B' F' D' U' L R' D B' D' U2 B'
416	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:13:38	00:30.99 B' U2 L' F' U2 B' F D2 B' F D U R B F' L' U2 L R' B2 F R' U
415	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:12:47	00:27.95 B2 L R' B D2 L' R' B F2 D2 U' L' R B' D2 U' B2 U F D2 B2 D' B'
414	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:11:23	00:44.31 R B2 F2 L' R D' U2 L R2 B' F D U L R D U2 L2 R2 D U2 B' L2
413	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:10:15	00:41.16 U L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U R B2 U2 F R2 D R2 B' L B2 D
412	2014. 7. 1 오후 10:07:31	00:25.61 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' F U' B2 D L F D L2 D R2
411	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:46:25	00:24.83 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 L2 F2 R B D2 U F R B R2 U' F
410	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:45:30	00:24.64 D U2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R' L2 D L' F D B' F U' L D2
409	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:44:33	00:33.25 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 U' F R' B' L B F2 D'
408	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:43:06	00:23.88 R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U F D' L B' R2 F2 D B F R'
407	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:42:13	00:28.44 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R B' R' F2 D U2 R U' L' D2 U
406	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:41:25	00:25.42 B2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 D R2 D2 U' F' R2 D B' F2 R B F U' R L'
405	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:40:18	00:30.09 U2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 R L' D F2 L' F2 R D2 B' L
404	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:39:16	00:42.79 F2 D' F2 U L2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L' D' R F' U B2 D' F R' B' D
403	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:38:18	00:36.84 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' U' L2 F2 R' F D' R2 F D U2 B D F2 U'
402	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:37:19	00:34.34 D2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 U R2 B R' F2 D' U2 R D F L' B' D'
401	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:36:35	00:19.07 B2 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 F R U B2 R2 D' L2 U' F D2
400	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:35:43	00:25.10 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 U L2 F2 D' B D' L2 F' R' D2 U' B' F' L' U'
399	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:34:47	00:25.30 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U R' D2 F' R U' F' D' B F' D U'
398	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:33:37	00:35.31 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U L D2 U' L U' F R2 D2 R U'
397	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:32:02	01:02.54 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U' B' U' L' F2 L2 D B2 F' D' B R'
396	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:31:12	00:22.62 D2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U2 R' F' D R' B' R' L2 U L'
395	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:30:26	00:24.67 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D B' D' U2 F R D' L' F' R' L' D'
394	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:29:31	00:24.54 L2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' R' B D B D' L' D2 F' L2 U'
393	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:28:34	00:30.19 R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 U L' D U2 R2 D F' L2 B2 F'
392	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:27:17	00:32.08 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' R' F' D' R D2 U' R2 U2 B' L D'
391	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:26:29	00:25.49 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 B' D R' F' L' U' L2 U2 L U
390	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:25:31	00:19.56 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' R' B L2 D L F2 R F' D' F2 D
389	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:24:34	00:34.36 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 R L U' L2 B' L' B' L B2 U'
388	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:23:19	00:39.10 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F2 L F D2 B L2 D' B2 D' F2 L2
387	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:22:11	00:25.38 D' B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U2 B' R L F R2 B2 R' D' U' F2 L'
386	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:21:05	00:36.90 B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D' U2 L2 D2 F L B R D U' F2 L' D2 L2
385	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:20:24	00:20.54 R2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U B R L2 U R' D' F' U2 B' R U
384	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:19:33	00:25.22 U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 L B F R B' D' L2 D2 B'
383	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:18:45	00:25.97 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 F D2 F R U F' D2 B R' F'
382	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:17:33	00:46.76 D B2 F2 U R2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L' F D' F2 U2 F2 D2 R' U F2
381	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:16:35	00:33.84 D L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 F2 R' D2 R2 B' F2 R' F2 L' F R D'
380	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:06:59	00:28.27 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 R D2 U2 F' R' L2 D B2 D2 R2
379	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:06:02	00:32.93 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D B2 L' R2 B D R F L2 U2 R' D2
378	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:04:55	00:37.89 R2 D F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D2 L F' U F2 U2 R D L' F D
377	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:03:29	00:27.29 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' B F' L2 D' F' R' F' U' L' F'
376	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:02:32	00:31.58 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 F R' B U2 R' D2 B2 F U' F' R
375	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:01:19	00:44.10 L2 B2 D2 U F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' U' B R2 F2 L' F D2 L' D
374	2014. 7. 1 오후 9:00:18	00:29.44 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L D F' L F' D B R' U2 L
373	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:58:30	00:23.02 F2 D U R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 L2 D2 B U' L2 B' F2 R D2 B' F' R U'
372	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:57:36	00:24.81 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U F2 R2 U B' L B' R D2 U F2 D' B D
371	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:56:39	00:34.34 B2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' R' D2 B' U L2 B' L2 F2 D2 U
370	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:55:43	00:28.48 F2 D2 R2 L2 U F2 D F2 U R2 D R' D' L U2 L B' F' L U2 R2 L
369	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:54:40	00:34.32 F2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' D' F D' R2 D2 F' L U2
368	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:52:35	00:25.83 B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 U L2 U L2 F' L2 D' F2 R L D B F2 R2
367	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:51:41	00:25.33 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' B R2 F U' B F' R' B R' U2
366	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:50:41	00:29.65 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 B R' L' U2 F R2 D B2 D' U2
365	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:49:48	00:33.40 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' F R U2 B2 R L2 F2 D U2 R'
364	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:49:01	00:23.97 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 U' B F' L' D R2 F D2 B R2 B
363	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:48:04	00:32.35 R2 D L2 B2 D B2 D U2 B2 D L2 B' L' B F D F2 U L' B' F2 R2
362	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:47:13	00:24.29 R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D' R' D U2 B D F D U R U'
361	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:46:07	00:29.83 R2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U F D L2 U F2 U L F2 R U'
360	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:45:10	00:23.45 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B' R' F' L' D L2 D B' D U
359	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:44:14	00:24.77 D2 F2 U L2 D R2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 R' B D F2 U F' R' D' B
358	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:43:10	00:38.39 F2 D L2 U' L2 D R2 U B2 R B U' L' U F R' D' L2 U2
357	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:42:24	00:24.89 U' L2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 R' U' B' F' D L2 U B R' L2
356	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:41:25	00:27.59 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R F U L2 U' B L D R2 L U'
355	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:39:45	00:17.59 D L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D R' B U F' R' D B2 F' L' F2 U
354	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:38:58	00:20.04 R2 D R2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U F D2 R F D' L F D2 B F2 U2
353	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:37:13	00:23.84 D' F2 D R2 U2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 F' D L D2 B2 D R F2 L B' U'
352	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:35:47	00:33.26 B2 D' U' L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 B2 U' F' B2 L B' D R D F' L D2
351	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:32:20	00:24.88 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D' U' F R2 L' U' L F D2 U B'
350	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:29:49	00:20.94 U L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 L B L2 B L2 B2 R' U
349	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:19:11	00:23.87 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 U2 L' D2 B' R F2 U' L U2 R' D
348	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:18:05	00:25.30 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R L2 B L' U' F' R' B' L U
347	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:17:01	00:34.26 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B' L2 F L' U R F' D L2 F' L2
346	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:15:55	00:20.38 L2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 U L' U2 R' D U B' F' U'
345	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:13:36	00:28.12 D L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U R U' B F' D' R U2 F U L'
344	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:12:10	00:50.44 D U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' R B2 U' B U F L' B2 L2 B R'
343	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:11:02	00:33.33 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' B U' B2 F2 U' F' R F2 R U' R'
342	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:09:26	00:39.57 F2 D F2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U' B' D' R L2 F2 U' L F2 D' B
341	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:07:30	00:26.38 L2 U B2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R B R2 U' R B2 U L D' F' U
340	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:06:31	00:28.97 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 U B D' R2 U' L' F D2 F2 R U' F2
339	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:04:48	00:31.84 U B2 F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 R' B R2 U2 B' F U' L U L2 D'
338	2014. 7. 1 오후 8:01:43	00:31.46 U B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 R F' R2 D2 R' D R' F' R
337	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:55:15	00:33.37 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U' L' B2 U' L' D2 L2 F' D R' U'
336	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:54:22	00:24.29 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D B2 F2 D' F' D' R2 B' F L' D' F2 U' B' R'
335	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:53:16	00:31.12 D' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' D' R D L2 U L' B R' F D
334	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:51:58	00:16.91 B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D L B U' F2 D' R2 B' U2
333	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:50:51	00:25.14	DNF	R2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' R F2 U' R' D R L' B U B2 F'
332	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:49:45	00:32.80 F2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U L B F' D2 R' F R' L' U F' D2
331	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:48:42	00:32.82 U' F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 L2 D B2 F2 L B U F' R' L' D' R2 D2 L'
330	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:47:48	00:24.44 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D R2 B R F D' L F R' D2 B2 L2 U2
329	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:46:49	00:22.62 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D U2 F2 U2 F' R2 D' R' U L2 D L B' R' U2
328	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:45:36	00:33.79 F2 U R2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R' F D' U' B R' U' B2 R2 F2
327	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:44:01	00:29.90 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B R D2 F D L' B' D' U2 L2
326	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:43:13	00:21.56 F2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 L U' R' L2 D B' U' L' F L F2
325	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:41:56	00:24.98 B2 D' U' F2 U B2 U R2 D2 B2 U' F R' U R L' F' U2 B2 F D2 U
324	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:40:54	00:30.05 R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 R F' R2 D L2 U' F U2 B2 L
323	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:39:27	00:23.90 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D R' U' B' U L U' F2 R2 B2 L
322	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:37:55	00:39.06 D' U2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L' D' U' B' U2 F2 U' R' B' D' U'
321	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:36:53	00:20.30 F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D U F U B' F' L' F U2 B' D' R2 U'
320	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:36:02	00:24.73 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U R' B' F' R B2 R2 L B U2 B D'
319	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:34:27	00:25.40 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D' R' F R B2 D L' B' F2 D F2 U'
318	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:33:17	00:31.16 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B' L D U' R2 L2 D' B2 D2 L'
317	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:32:23	00:26.79 D B2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 F' R' U' B2 F' D2 R' U L' B R2
316	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:31:26	00:27.47 D L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 F' D F L' F U B' F D' L
315	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:30:05	00:35.30 B2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 B' R2 D F2 U F' R L' F2 U'
314	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:28:31	00:33.30 B2 U' B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' U' F' L2 F' R' B2 D L' U' F' D2 U2
313	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:27:21	00:30.99 L2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U R' B' U2 F' R2 L U L U R2 L
312	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:26:22	00:30.05 L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 B R' F' D' B' L' U
311	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:25:21	00:25.45 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U L2 U' R2 U' L' D' B' D' B' R2 U B' F
310	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:24:22	00:19.20 R2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 D' U F' D B F2 L' B F2 L2 F' U2
309	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:23:28	00:22.55 L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 D B2 U2 R' D B F' D F2 L D R' F2
308	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:22:10	00:23.53	DNF	D B2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' D' F R2 B' U2 R U F' U2
307	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:20:47	00:48.94 R2 U F2 U R2 U L2 D2 U' B2 L2 F D B' R D2 B' D2 L' B2 L' U2
306	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:19:58	00:27.90 D2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B D' R' L' B2 D F' R' B2 D'
305	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:19:08	00:20.17 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B' D' L' D2 F2 L' B' U2 R2 D U
304	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:18:08	00:29.90 B2 F2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 B2 L' B R2 D' L' D2 B2 U F U2
303	2014. 7. 1 오후 7:16:07	00:37.00 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F L' D' B' D2 R' L2 B' F' D'
302	2014. 7. 1 오전 10:49:59	00:26.28 F2 D' U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F D L' F D B U2 R' U B U2
301	2014. 7. 1 오전 10:47:20	00:26.36 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' F D2 R' D' L2 B2 D2 F2 R' F' D'
300	2014. 7. 1 오전 10:46:14	00:34.48 B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 L' D U F' L' U' B D U' F D'
299	2014. 7. 1 오전 10:37:08	00:37.07 F2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 B F2 D2 U R F' D2 B R2 U2
298	2014. 7. 1 오전 10:36:08	00:22.83 U' R2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 R D2 U F D U2 L' F2 D2 R' D
297	2014. 7. 1 오전 10:34:43	00:40.83 D' L2 U B2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 B' D' U2 B' D2 U B' R' B' R2
296	2014. 7. 1 오전 10:29:29	00:17.44 U2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 R' L2 B R2 D R2 B D U'
295	2014. 7. 1 오전 10:07:16	00:30.00 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L B' D' B2 R2 F R' F2 U' F2
294	2014. 7. 1 오전 10:06:27	00:28.46 D B2 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 F R' D B' U' R' B L B' R2 U2
293	2014. 7. 1 오전 10:05:02	00:27.52 U B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 F L U' R' B2 U F R B2 R2 D2
292	2014. 7. 1 오전 10:04:10	00:21.37 U B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R' D' R' L U F2 L' B2 U2 F'
291	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:58:30	00:34.11 D' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L F D2 L B D2 U R' B D U'
290	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:57:45	00:19.11 D' U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D F2 D' R' B F' L B2 U B F2 D2 F U'
289	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:53:27	00:20.26 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U L D2 L' D B' F' U' F L D
288	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:52:26	00:26.36 U' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U2 B' U' R F2 R2 F U2 F' D R U
287	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:51:30	00:23.17 L2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R L' F R' D' L2 B' U' F D L
286	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:50:29	00:26.16 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F L U R2 L U' F L2
285	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:49:25	00:37.64 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U' F' D' U2 R2 F2 L D B2 F L2
284	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:48:23	00:34.55 D2 F2 D L2 B2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R U' L' F' U2 R2 L D B2 U' L
283	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:47:25	00:31.28 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 U B U' R L U' L2 F L2 D F2 D
282	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:46:26	00:22.05 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' F' D' U2 B U' L' U2 F L' D
281	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:45:38	00:24.32 U' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' F' L2 D' L2 D B' L F2 R2 D2
280	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:44:12	00:22.89 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 B U2 B2 R2 U' F R D' B U'
279	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:43:27	00:24.10 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 U B' F2 R L F2 U R2 B' U2 R'
278	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:42:24	00:22.37 L2 U' F2 D B2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 U2 R B' L F R2 U' B2 D2 U B
277	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:41:23	00:32.69 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U B' F' D' B' R2 L F L' B F U'
276	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:40:33	00:24.75 R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 R F' U' L F D U' B D L' U'
275	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:39:23	00:32.83 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L2 B' U B L D' R U2 L2 B U'
274	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:38:06	00:28.97 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U R B D2 L U' B F' L U2 R U2
273	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:36:18	00:42.57 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 U R2 B' U' L' F' U2 L2 U' B2 R' F2 L
272	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:35:02	00:28.75 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D F' R' F U L F U' L' F L' D'
271	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:33:39	00:32.57 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D F U2 R D' B L2 D2 L' D2 F2 D'
270	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:32:41	00:27.50 U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' L F2 D B2 F U' L' D B D L
269	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:30:49	00:32.32 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 B2 L' D L' B' F U2
268	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:29:24	00:26.17 U B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 U' B F U' L B' F' R' L
267	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:28:08	00:28.20 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' U2 B D' L' B L' U' F2 R D' B' U'
266	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:26:44	00:23.44 D' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L' D2 U B D2 L D F' D2 R2 U'
265	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:25:47	00:24.11 L2 D2 F2 U B2 D R2 L2 B2 D' L U B2 F U B D L D2 F2
264	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:24:36	00:34.75 U' F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F L B' U2 L' D' U2 F D2 R U2
263	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:23:27	00:29.88 B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U L U2 B D' U F R D L' B' U'
262	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:22:21	00:28.87 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D B2 D' R' F2 D L' B2 D2 F D L U2
261	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:21:13	00:23.30 B2 D2 L2 U R2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U F' L' B F' R' B' U R' F2 U
260	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:19:30	00:26.04	DNF	B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 U F' L' D U' L B' L D' B
259	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:18:19	00:22.19 U F2 U B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F U2 L' D R' D2 R' L' F R
258	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:17:12	00:29.12 U L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L U2 F2 U' B2 U' L D B D U'
257	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:16:05	00:27.12 R2 U L2 D' U2 B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B L D U R' D' F2 D L2 F'
256	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:07:05	00:19.95 B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 R' B2 F' D' R' L' F2 D2 F' L2 F'
255	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:05:38	00:39.29 B2 D' U' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U B2 D L' B' F2 D' U2 R' F' R2 D2 L2 D
254	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:04:46	00:27.45 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' U B U2 B' D' R L U2 B D2 U L
253	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:02:37	00:35.71 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U F2 U' B' D' R F2 L' B F U2 R D2 U2
252	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:01:23	00:22.38 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D R' B' L' D2 F2 R' U' R F'
251	2014. 7. 1 오전 9:00:14	00:25.20 U' B2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D R' U B F D' F2 R2 F' R U2
250	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:40:34	00:30.21 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 R B' F' D' F R F2 U2 L D2 U
249	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:39:23	00:32.80 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D' U' B' D2 U' B' R' U' R2 L U' L2
248	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:37:16	00:20.21 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D U2 R2 D' F2 L' D' F' L2 B L2 B R' F2
247	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:36:05	00:35.02 U' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 U F2 U' L' U' R L B' D2 L2 F D F2 U
246	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:34:01	00:29.31 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 U B' U' R' L U2
245	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:33:12	00:28.27 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 D F2 L U' F' R' U R B' D2 U' L2 U2
244	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:32:12	00:29.54 B2 D R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F' R' L' B U L' D' R L' D2
243	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:31:08	00:35.00 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 U F D' R' D' U B' D' U' B2 U'
242	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:29:38	00:26.49 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U' R F' R' D U' L2 U' B
241	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:28:16	00:44.68 R2 D' B2 L2 U L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 L' F' D2 L' D F' D2 F' D L' D'
240	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:27:10	00:34.51 R2 U B2 U F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F U' L' D2 L' F U' B2 F' U'
239	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:26:14	00:23.95 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 U2 F D' B' R B' R F D2 B2 D2
238	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:25:00	00:28.52 D' R2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L' B2 D2 F' R U2 B' D2 R' D' U
237	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:24:00	00:30.01 L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R B' U R D' F L' D2 B F'
236	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:21:48	00:26.47 D2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B D B' U' F U R' B2 D L2
235	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:20:49	00:25.41 D' F2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F' R' D' R2 B L B2 F L2 U2
234	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:19:53	00:34.10 U' R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 D F R F2 R2 L' D U2 F U B
233	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:18:35	00:21.56 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 F' R B' F R D B F2 L2 U2
232	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:17:33	00:29.30 U L2 F2 D U F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 B U B2 U' L' U F' L B2 U2 R2
231	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:16:44	00:25.60 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 F' R B F2 D' R F U2 F2 U2 L'
230	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:15:55	00:22.03 U F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 B F' U B R F D2 B L2 U'
229	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:14:48	00:32.57 U F2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U R2 U2 B D2 F' D' R' F U' B R B2 U2
228	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:13:43	00:29.53 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' U R U R' L' D' B2 F' R B L' U
227	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:12:45	00:29.23 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 F L F2 R U F D B' L2 F
226	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:11:56	00:25.30 U R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U' L' F2 L2 D' F' D' L U B2 L' D2
225	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:11:04	00:19.44 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 R' B' L' U' R' F' R' D' R2 D'
224	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:10:06	00:34.24 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' B L' B2 R' U R D B' L F U'
223	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:09:09	00:33.96 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D L R2 U' F' D L F2 D B' R'
222	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:08:09	00:21.76 B2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 B R' D' F' D' L2 F' D B' F2
221	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:06:54	00:34.67 D L2 U L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' U' F2 L B D' R2 L2 D' F2 L' D B
220	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:05:50	00:37.60 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' R B L D2 U L2 F U' B F2 L2
219	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:04:44	00:32.87 U F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' U' R' L2 B' L U L D' B2 L B2
218	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:03:50	00:27.45 D F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' R' D' U2 R D2 L2 F' D R' B2
217	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:02:56	00:26.29 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D U2 R2 U' R D L F' U2 R B L' F' U2
216	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:01:56	00:23.49 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D F' L' D2 R' U R2 U2 F U' R U'
215	2014. 6. 30 오후 10:00:55	00:31.99 D' B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R U L' D' B' L2 D B' L F'
214	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:59:47	00:34.33 D' F2 U R2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 U' L2 F' R B' D' B F2 U' F' U' R2 U
213	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:58:50	00:30.49 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' L' F' D2 R' L U' B2 U2 L'
212	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:57:48	00:27.54 F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R B2 D' U' B' F2 D' R2 F' L2 U2
211	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:56:31	00:28.58 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 U B' D R' L' D2 L F' U' F' R
210	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:55:29	00:33.49 R2 D B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U' R U' F R D R2 B' F2 L' D2
209	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:54:20	00:38.01 D' F2 D L2 F2 D B2 L2 U R2 D2 L B2 U L F D' U' L U2 F2 U2
208	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:53:13	00:27.56 D' B2 D U2 B2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 R2 F' R' L2 U2 L D U F' R' D U'
207	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:51:47	00:27.32 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R' F' L2 D L' B2 U F R2 F2 U'
206	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:50:41	00:38.33 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 L2 U R' D' F L' B L2 F2 L F R
205	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:49:23	00:24.56 F2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 L2 D2 R2 U' L' F D2 F2 R L' U' F2 L' B' D
204	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:48:22	00:32.29 U B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U' F' L F D2 B R L' D R F' U'
203	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:47:22	00:23.29 U' L2 U F2 D L2 U B2 U F' D' F2 D2 L F D L2 F L'
202	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:39:18	00:36.17 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B U B2 F2 L2 U F2 L' U2 F'
201	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:38:03	00:32.08 L2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' B' R2 U B F' R' B2 D' F D
200	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:36:17	00:32.86 D B2 D R2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U L2 B F D' R' F2 R' L U2 B D
199	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:33:15	00:29.50 U2 R2 B2 D R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L F' R' L2 F L' D' B' F' L2
198	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:32:27	00:23.46 U L2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R' U2 L' U F L' U B D' L F2 U
197	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:31:17	00:28.95 F2 D R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U L2 U B' U R L2 D U2 L B D2 F' U'
196	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:30:24	00:27.13 D2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U L U F' D' L F2 D' L' D' B D
195	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:28:28	01:29.25 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F L' F' R' F' U R2 L' D2 F' L'
194	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:27:22	00:32.28 U R2 D' U R2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L D2 U F2 U' B' L2 B' L' F
193	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:26:14	00:35.31 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D R L B R F' D2 F' U B2
192	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:25:17	00:23.96 R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' U2 B' F' R' B D' F L U2 B' R2 L2
191	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:24:08	00:26.98 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L' R2 B2 L B R' F D2 B'
190	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:23:13	00:30.69 U' R2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B' L' F D2 L2 D B R' B
189	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:21:58	00:43.35 R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 B F L' F' R' F D' B' U' F' U
188	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:20:55	00:25.63 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U F D' U R B D L U' B F'
187	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:19:55	00:27.37 D U L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 U B D R2 U2 B' R2 D U R' F2 U'
186	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:18:56	00:33.63 F2 L2 D R2 D F2 R2 D U B2 D B D' B2 R2 D F' D2 R' U'
185	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:17:38	00:50.66 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 L F' R' F2 L2 F2 U' F' R L2 U2
184	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:16:15	00:33.89 R2 B2 U B2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 U' R U B U B F L2 D' L' B U
183	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:15:24	00:22.55 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 L2 B D U' B U R L2 D2 F' U
182	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:14:39	00:23.43 U2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 L' D' R U' L B' D B2 R'
181	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:13:47	00:23.13 U F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' L2 D' F' R B2 U2 L' D F2
180	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:12:46	00:35.53 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 D' B R' F' L' F D' L2 U R' F
179	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:11:44	00:26.09 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F' L B2 R' B2 L2 B2 D F R
178	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:10:46	00:23.68 B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' L D' L2 B R2 B' R' B D'
177	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:09:51	00:27.21 F2 U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R F R U' F2 R2 B' U B' F
176	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:08:39	00:46.13 U R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U L' D' R2 D F R U' L2 F D2 U2
175	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:07:36	00:28.16 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U' F R D U' R L' D2 R F' U
174	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:06:28	00:33.45 U R2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D U2 B' D2 L' F L2 F' R B R2 B
173	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:05:42	00:23.07 F2 D2 F2 D L2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D' B' R D2 R B2 D2 U' F D F'
172	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:04:41	00:24.44 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 B R' D' U B R2 D' U R
171	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:03:09	00:31.64 U F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' R U B2 L' F' L B' F2 U2 F2 U'
170	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:02:06	00:31.03 L2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D R2 L2 U R B U' L' D' B U B2 D2 U2
169	2014. 6. 30 오후 9:00:40	00:27.93 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L' D2 F L2 D B D2 R' D' F D'
168	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:59:53	00:20.48 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 D2 L U2 B' L D2 B D2 R2
167	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:58:53	00:34.39 D B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 D F2 U B R' U B2 D U2 F L U2 B U
166	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:57:56	00:25.73 U B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 U L2 U F' B2 L' D' R' D F D' U2 R' L
165	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:56:37	00:27.85 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R L' F' U2 R' U R L B R' D'
164	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:55:36	00:18.85 U R2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' B' R2 D F D2 U' L D B R' D2
163	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:54:20	00:22.55 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U' B2 D' B' U' R' L2 D U' L2 F R' L'
162	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:53:12	00:32.02 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D U B2 U L2 D B' R U' L' B2 D' U2 L2 U F L'
161	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:51:35	00:20.60 F2 D B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B' R B2 D L' D R F' U' B' D
160	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:22:18	00:49.65 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 L2 F' D' R' U' F' R2 U' L2 U'
159	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:20:26	00:27.91 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 L F' R' D B' D2 L2 D2 L' U F'
158	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:19:00	00:45.41 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' U2 B' L F U2 R' F D2 F R2 D L2
157	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:17:33	00:59.68 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 B F' L U' F2 L D2
156	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:16:41	00:25.28 F2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 R U' L2 F' L F2 L' D L U2
155	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:15:30	00:25.69 D L2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 U L2 D B F U R' L2 F' R2 F L D' F' U2
154	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:14:30	00:28.21 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U' F' L D2 L' B' U L2 U2 R' D2
153	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:13:37	00:26.96 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 U2 B R2 D' L U' B2 R' L' D F U2
152	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:12:40	00:33.64 L2 D' U' R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L B2 F D2 U' B' U R' F' U2
151	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:11:27	00:32.51 L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 F D F L U B U' F2 R' D2 R2
150	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:10:34	00:24.09 U' B2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 L' R2 F D' L2 D' B F L F' U
149	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:09:26	00:36.85 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 U R2 B' U' B2 R D2 L2 B R2 B2 L' U'
148	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:08:24	00:28.56 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 B' L' U2 B2 U' B U2 F' R' B2
147	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:07:34	00:24.41 B2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 D F2 D' F' D' F R2 L2 F U' F' R F U
146	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:06:30	00:24.41 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' F D L' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L U2
145	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:04:54	00:26.30	DNF	U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 D U' F2 L2 U' F R' B' D2 L' F' L2 D2 B L'
144	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:03:42	00:32.00 R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D U L' B L2 F L' D U' R' L2 F' D
143	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:02:21	00:39.44 U L2 U B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F' B2 L' D' U' F R2 D2 F D L'
142	2014. 6. 30 오후 8:00:59	00:40.79 D' B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L' B D2 L2 D' F R' L F2 L2 U'
141	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:59:50	00:33.62 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' U' F L' U B U2 L' D' U2
140	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:57:54	00:34.82 D2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F' R B2 U' B2 L' U' R D U
139	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:56:47	00:39.77 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R B D' R2 U B2 F' U' L D U'
138	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:55:51	00:25.44 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 L' B R L' F L2 F' R2 U'
137	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:55:01	00:24.05 R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D2 R' F' D' B' R' F2 D U' L
136	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:54:00	00:35.10 L2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 D F2 U B2 D B' D2 U B L2 D2 L' D R' F' U'
135	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:53:00	00:33.24 B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 L' U F2 L2 F D' L B R2 L2 U'
134	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:52:02	00:28.54 L2 U' R2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 D U2 R' U F L B D F R U R' B2 D
133	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:51:03	00:24.94 U' B2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F' L F' D2 B L U' F L' D2
132	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:50:05	00:28.05 U F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U R' D2 L U' R' D' U2 B L D'
131	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:49:04	00:21.96 R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D B2 L2 U F2 L' D' R' B F D2 L U' L B' U'
130	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:48:13	00:26.44 U2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 U' R2 F' D L F D R' B F2 U2 L'
129	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:47:27	00:22.51 L2 D F2 U' L2 U F2 D' L2 D R2 F' D2 L2 U' R L2 D F R D2
128	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:46:21	00:38.64 D' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 F' L U' F' D2 R D R2 F' U2
127	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:44:29	00:29.79 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D R' F L' D2 R' F D' B' R L U'
126	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:43:16	00:35.47 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 D R D2 B' U' L F2 L' D' F' D'
125	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:42:19	00:26.46 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 F' D2 U' L' B2 D2 L2 F L' U2 L'
124	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:41:10	00:25.89 D U' F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U L' D F' R L2 B U B' D2 R2 U
123	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:40:10	00:25.04 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 B' R' L' F D U' B' U B2 L U'
122	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:39:01	00:22.99 L2 U B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 U B L B D' L B' U' R B2 D2 U2
121	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:37:21	00:26.15 D B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' L D2 F R' D' B' F2 U'
120	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:36:30	00:22.23 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U R2 U F2 R B' R2 D2 F' R D2 F' U
119	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:35:31	00:33.00 R2 L2 D R2 U B2 F2 D L2 F2 U B' R2 U L2 B R L2 B L2
118	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:34:32	00:36.07 U B2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' U' R B2 D U'
117	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:33:27	00:29.18 D R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D U L2 D' F R F' L' D2 R2 D F' R2 L'
116	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:32:33	00:22.34 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D' U F2 U F L U' R' D B' L' D' L' F U2
115	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:31:28	00:32.17 D2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 L D' B U2 L2 B D B U
114	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:30:18	00:34.86 B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 F R' U F' D B F' U'
113	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:29:16	00:21.64 U R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' R L2 D2 B U2 R' F L' D' L U2
112	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:28:22	00:29.25 F2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U2 R U2 L B L2 D' B2 F' U2 B2 U2
111	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:26:53	00:29.62 U' B2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L R2 D L' D2 B R U' L2 F U2
110	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:25:59	00:20.90 R2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' R F L2 U' B F' R L2 D R2
109	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:24:39	00:49.56 U' R2 L2 D F2 D R2 U' B2 D2 U' R L' F' D F' D B2 U2 B'
108	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:23:40	00:29.04 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D F' L' B' F L D R' F' L' F'
107	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:22:52	00:20.51 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D R' L' U' F D' B' D2 L' B2 F2 U'
106	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:21:53	00:23.20 D2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D U R2 B2 L U2 F' U B2 L2 U2 B2 L' B2
105	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:20:37	00:33.14 F2 U F2 U' B2 D R2 D2 U' R2 L2 F R B2 L F2 U2 L F2 U F'
104	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:18:51	00:27.35 D' R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B R' D2 B F' L' U' L2 B' F U
103	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:17:37	00:35.46 B2 D B2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 R U L2 F2 U B2 R' U B R U'
102	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:16:31	00:24.91 F2 D2 U L2 D F2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 B' L' F' U R F2 D2 R D2 L2
101	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:14:42	00:26.76 U L2 B2 D B2 U L2 U' L2 U2 R D L D' F R2 F' U2 L U
100	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:13:15	00:33.47 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D R2 U L' B2 D' U' B L2 D R' L'
99	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:12:23	00:28.09 U2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 U' B2 D' B' D2 B' R' L' F' R' D' R D' U'
98	2014. 6. 30 오후 7:10:37	00:36.06 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L' B2 F2 R2 D' F' D' U' B2 L
97	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:59:25	00:35.94 D' L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 D2 B L2 U' B' L' D' B' U2 B' D2 U'
96	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:58:29	00:28.65 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B' D' L F L U L F D
95	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:57:22	00:31.49 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 B L2 F' L2 F R U' B2 R2 D'
94	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:56:34	00:25.98 D F2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U' R B' L B2 F L2 U2 L' D2 F U'
93	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:55:44	00:23.63 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' B U' R' D2 F L2 F2 D' B L2 D
92	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:54:48	00:24.23 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 D F' U R' D' L' F' L2 D2 B2 D'
91	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:53:34	00:47.23 D' B2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U R2 B' U2 F' L U F U' F2 U2 B L'
90	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:51:27	00:30.30 F2 D L2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U R' F2 U F' R' B2 U L2 U2
89	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:49:29	00:32.05 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 D' U L2 B2 R' F' R D F L B U2 R' D' F'
88	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:48:01	00:42.61 D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 U B R' F2 D' F D' B' U' R L' D2
87	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:47:08	00:30.57 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R D' F R' U' R2 B' U' F' R' U2
86	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:46:05	00:27.38 B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 U' F2 D U' L B D' B F' L2 D2 F2 D L
85	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:44:29	00:23.06 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F' D L' F2 R B L' D R L D2
84	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:43:25	00:30.23 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 B F L' F U2 L U2 R B L' D'
83	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:42:29	00:22.60 L2 D' R2 D2 U F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 B U L B2 D2 L' F R2 U
82	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:41:32	00:25.58 U' F2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L' U' R F' L2 F' U2 R B' D' U'
81	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:40:26	00:30.11 D' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F D' U' F2 D' L' F L' B L
80	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:39:30	00:32.80 U F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D F2 L2 U' R' B2 U B L F' D L2 U L2 U2
79	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:38:33	00:27.93 B2 U R2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 F L2 U' F' D L' D2 U F2 D U2
78	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:37:40	00:31.60 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U B' D R' B F R U2 B2 L2 B2
77	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:36:21	00:49.83 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U L2 U' B2 U L D U' R F R2 B' U' B2 R2 L
76	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:35:27	00:27.20 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R' D' U2 L2 B R2 D2 F D2 L' U2
75	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:34:37	00:20.36 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R' L2 D' B' F U2 F U' R' D U2
74	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:33:40	00:30.86 R2 D2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 U2 L D F2 D F' D2 L B R' F
73	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:32:55	00:19.66 D L2 B2 F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D F U B' U' L D U' R' B R2 D
72	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:32:03	00:23.32 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' L F2 L2 D U' R U L' D' U'
71	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:30:06	00:23.35 B2 R2 D U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 R' F U F2 R B' L' U' L F U'
70	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:29:08	00:24.26 U L2 D R2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U F' R U R2 F2 L' B' R D U'
69	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:27:54	00:43.55 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R F' D' R U2 B R' F2 L D'
68	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:26:53	00:33.06 F2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' B R' F' R' B2 D' L F L2
67	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:25:28	00:47.37 D2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 D U2 B R2 L2 U' L U2 B2 F' L F U'
66	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:24:34	00:25.78 B2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 U L2 D U2 R' F D F' R L' U' L' D L2
65	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:23:49	00:22.20 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 R' L' B D' R' L2 F' U'
64	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:23:08	00:17.67 U2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 U B U B2 L2 U' R D' B' F2 R2
63	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:22:15	00:25.22 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' D' F2 U2 R2 F' R2 L' F
62	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:21:15	00:27.16 B2 U2 B2 D R2 D R2 F2 D' L2 F2 L D' F2 D' R' D U L B' L'
61	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:19:38	00:35.85 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F' D2 B2 U' L D' R D U' F2 U
60	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:18:18	00:50.13 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 L D R2 F D R2 F R F2 U
59	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:17:16	00:24.43 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 L F D2 B' U B' F2 D2 L F U'
58	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:16:23	00:24.78 B2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U R D' U2 F D B F' R L2 B' L'
57	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:15:29	00:17.91 D' U' R2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' B' R2 D2 L F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2
56	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:14:32	00:24.19 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F' L' D U F D R2 L' U2 R
55	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:13:26	00:32.56 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D' U' B' L' D' U2 B U B2 R D2 F' U2
54	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:12:24	00:24.43 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' F' U' L2 B2 D' U2 R D F R
53	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:11:19	00:31.44 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L' B' U2 R2 U2 B2 F' U' B U2
52	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:10:10	00:30.41 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' L' U L' D R' B D F' L U2
51	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:09:12	00:29.79 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' R B D' B F D2 U' R' L F' R' U'
50	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:08:22	00:22.94 R2 U R2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U L U B2 L B F2 U2 R L F
49	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:07:33	00:20.75 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B L2 U' F D U' B L U F' D
48	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:06:36	00:24.93 F2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 U R' F' D' B U' R D2 U'
47	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:05:41	00:21.45 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U' F U2 L U2 R' B U2 B2 L' B2
46	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:04:47	00:27.55 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 B' L' F D2 U' B' F' U2 R' U'
45	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:03:37	00:37.15 F2 U' B2 U R2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U F D B2 L' D U2 L2 D B2
44	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:02:30	00:27.00 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B L F2 L D R F2 L U' B U
43	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:01:36	00:27.48 L2 F2 D F2 U L2 D U B2 L2 D' B' L2 D L U F2 U' L' B U'
42	2014. 6. 30 오후 6:00:49	00:28.68 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' U' L D F2 U2 B' D R' F R F2 U'
41	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:59:54	00:28.98 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D L2 B' R F U2 L U' B D L' D' U2
40	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:58:29	00:54.90 U R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 R2 F D2 F D2 L' B' D2 F U L' U2
39	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:57:34	00:22.86 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U B2 L2 D B2 L F' D L2 D' L D B R F' D' U'
38	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:56:42	00:18.67 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 F L' D' U' L U F' L' D
37	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:54:29	00:31.04 B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' U' L2 U' L U' R2 F' D B' R U' F R' U'
36	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:53:33	00:28.20 U2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R D2 B2 D B' R F2 U F
35	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:52:29	00:32.92 D F2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U F' L' D' B' F R' B L F L U'
34	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:51:23	00:34.71 D' F2 L2 U F2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 B D L' D' F2 U R L' U' F2
33	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:50:29	00:25.55 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U' L F2 D2 B' D2 R2 U' L' B F'
32	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:49:15	00:25.87 B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D L2 U B2 U2 L F D2 R' U' L D' U' R D2 U'
31	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:48:19	00:32.49 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U L2 F L' F' U' R D2 L B D2 R'
30	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:47:20	00:20.31 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 L' D B D L' F2 D2 R' D U'
29	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:46:16	00:30.39 U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U F D2 U' L' B' F' D' B' D2 U' L'
28	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:45:01	00:28.22 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 U F R2 F2 D' L2 B R' F2 D' R2 U2
27	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:43:53	00:27.51 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D B2 F2 U2 B L' D2 R2 D R' D' U F' R2
26	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:41:25	00:44.48 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 D' R F U B' D F' R2 F U R' B2 U2
25	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:40:10	00:26.88 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U L' F' L' B D B' L' B' D R2
24	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:38:39	00:30.38 B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 U2 R' B U' R2 D R D2 R D2 F U2
23	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:37:53	00:24.55 F2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D B U2 R2 L' U F' R U' B2 F2 U'
22	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:36:44	00:20.91 F2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 B' R B' L F2 U F2 R U2
21	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:35:46	00:29.71 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 B F' D B D' U R' U2 F D
20	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:34:41	00:28.83 U B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' B' D2 F2 U' B2 R2 B' R' F' R2
19	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:33:44	00:29.16 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 B' D R B' L' D2 U' R2 F' L' D
18	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:32:46	00:31.45 D B2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 D R2 B2 U2 F D R U L2 D2 B' F2 R B
17	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:31:42	00:23.22 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U B' R' D' U2 L' F2 R' U2 F L2 D'
16	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:30:55	00:22.86 D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D2 U2 L' U' L' F R' U2 B L' D' F
15	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:29:45	00:28.21 D2 B2 U R2 D R2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 L B2 R' B' D2 B2 R2 L2 U' R
14	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:28:27	00:44.27 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U B2 R' U2 B' D2 F2 U' B' F U2 R' U2
13	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:06:52	00:25.35 L2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 D' R D2 F D2 R2 U R2 L' F L2 U2
12	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:05:57	00:26.33 D L2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 U R2 D' R' B D R' F U' R2 B2 R' L2
11	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:05:14	00:23.86 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 L' D' U' R' F D2 B' U' F D2 U2
10	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:04:22	00:26.88 D' L2 D F2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' F L2 D2 R' F D U R' L' B D
9	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:03:22	00:32.76 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 L' D' L D R' U B D' L' D
8	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:01:56	00:30.80 L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F' D B2 R F R' B' F2 L U
7	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:01:01	00:27.32 D' R2 D R2 U B2 D' F2 D F2 D' L U2 B' D' B2 L' F R' L' D2 F'
6	2014. 6. 30 오후 5:00:07	00:20.27 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 L B U2 F U' R2 L D' U2 L
5	2014. 6. 30 오후 4:59:03	00:37.04 L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' R' F' U' R' F2 R B U R' D'
4	2014. 6. 30 오후 4:58:01	00:28.27 B2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 F' B2 L D' B2 U' L' D R U'
3	2014. 6. 30 오후 4:56:50	00:22.55 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U R' D U' L' U' B' F2 D2 U L' F U'
2	2014. 6. 30 오후 4:55:42	00:24.83 D L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R' L' D' R' F' D2 R B U' F2 L2
1	2014. 6. 30 오후 4:54:48	00:28.20 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 U R2 U B' D' B' D' R2 L' D2 L2 B2 F


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 16, 2014)

I left my USB at work over the weekend, so I couldn't add to my totals... It put me pretty far behind.

Day 14:

1459/4219.5

Average 24.47

Best Mo100: 24.31
Best Ao12: 20.75
Best Ao5: 18.79
Best Single: 15.72

I'm getting a LOT closer to my pre CN PBs, which is the intention of this whole thing.




Spoiler



1464	2014. 7. 16 오후 4:10:35	00:32.22 U B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U B2 U' R2 F' L' U' B' F2 L' F' D U L'
1463	2014. 7. 16 오후 4:09:27	00:20.77 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D R2 U2 B' U2 F2 U' F' R' L2 B2 D' B'
1462	2014. 7. 16 오후 4:08:36	00:20.91 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' L D' L' F' L' U' B' R2 F L2
1461	2014. 7. 16 오후 4:07:42	00:27.14 L2 U F2 D' B2 U' B2 D' L2 D' L2 B' F D' R D B' R2 F R' D
1460	2014. 7. 16 오후 4:06:48	00:28.40 D' B2 U L2 B2 U F2 L2 U R2 D2 F D B' R B2 F' L2 U' F' U
1459	2014. 7. 16 오후 4:05:38	00:27.44 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' F' L2 D' B U2 L' B R2 L D'
1458	2014. 7. 16 오후 4:04:52	00:20.07 D L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U B' U2 R' D' F2 R' D' U B' D2 F'
1457	2014. 7. 16 오후 4:04:07	00:21.73 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D R' D2 B2 F L' D2 U2 F' D' L U
1456	2014. 7. 16 오후 4:03:14	00:22.83 D' F2 D2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U' L' D' L' D U' B D' F' U' R' U2
1455	2014. 7. 16 오후 4:02:13	00:29.60 B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L F' U R2 B U L' B2 L' B' U2
1454	2014. 7. 16 오후 4:01:22	00:24.48 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 D R2 U R2 D2 U' R F2 L F U' B D B2 L2 F2 U'
1453	2014. 7. 16 오후 4:00:19	00:19.82 U R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 L D' R' B' D' L2 U2 B2 F2 R U'
1452	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:59:29	00:27.18 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L' U2 B D2 L B D' U' F2 U'
1451	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:58:39	00:20.91 L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D F2 L2 B2 D L F2 D R U' F' U2 L' U2 L' D'
1450	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:57:30	00:19.56 B2 R2 D' B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 L' B L F2 R B2 U L F'
1449	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:56:42	00:22.95 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' L U' L2 D2 B' U B F2 D
1448	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:55:54	00:24.30 F2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 R F' R2 F' D U F D2 R' U2 L2
1447	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:55:10	00:18.86 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 L F2 U B U2 F2 D2 F D' R' U
1446	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:54:26	00:18.27 R2 D' B2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U B2 F2 L' B' F' L F2 R F' D B' L2
1445	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:53:36	00:22.70 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U R' F' D2 R' F2 U2 L' B R' U' L2
1444	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:52:35	00:19.24 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L F2 D B D2 U' B F U2 L
1443	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:51:21	00:16.55 L2 D U L2 D' R2 U F2 U L2 F2 R D' R' U' F2 R B2 L2 F' U2
1442	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:50:28	00:20.90 D' L2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 U R' B' F2 R U' B D F' L' D L
1441	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:49:43	00:23.91 D' B2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 U B R2 D2 R2 D' R L' F' R2 F U2
1440	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:48:18	00:24.16 D U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' F D2 F U' R B2 U2 L D' L' U'
1439	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:47:29	00:19.06 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R' U' R' D2 R2 L' D' L F' D
1438	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:46:25	00:31.47 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D' R' F2 R L F U' R L2 D' B' U2
1437	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:45:27	00:29.61 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D2 U' B' F' R' U' R' F' R' F' D' R
1436	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:44:21	00:20.52 R2 B2 D L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F U B R L2 B R L2 B2 L'
1435	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:43:31	00:21.99 U2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 D R2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 D B' L D' L2 B' R L' U'
1434	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:41:54	00:27.56 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 D' U2 F L' B2 U R D' B2 D' U2 F' U'
1433	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:40:44	00:20.33 R2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 U R2 D' B2 U L F' L' U L U L U L
1432	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:39:51	00:32.63 D F2 D R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U' F' U L D2 F U L' D2 B U' L2
1431	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:38:47	00:22.88 U' B2 D' U' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R F2 U' F R2 B L' D L2 D'
1430	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:37:59	00:25.58 B2 D F2 D F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R D U R' F' L2 D F' D2 L D'
1429	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:37:05	00:30.89 U F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L B' U2 L B' F' U B F' R' U2
1428	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:33:54	00:16.56 L' D2 F L2 R' B' D2 L' D U F' L B' L' D' U2 L U B' U' B F2 R
1427	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:32:43	00:24.24 L2 U' R2 D2 U B2 F2 L' R B L' D2 U B2 F2 L2 R' U' L' R2 B2 F2 R'
1426	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:31:41	00:19.50 D' U2 F R2 D B2 F R B2 U L' R2 F2 L' R B' F D2 B F2 R2 B' F2
1425	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:30:40	00:22.06 B' F2 D U B2 R2 B2 U F' D L2 F2 L2 B F L' R2 F' D2 U2 B D' F'
1424	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:29:48	00:23.66 B U' L' R B U L' F' D U' F U2 B2 F L R2 B2 R' D B F2 D R'
1423	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:28:23	00:25.50 R' U' L B2 F L' F D2 U2 F' L2 F U' F' D2 R B' F' L2 B2 L' R F2
1422	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:27:26	00:18.34 D U R2 U R2 B2 F L' D2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 R B F L2 R B2 F D' B'
1421	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:26:18	00:19.73 D' U' B2 F' U' F D' U' B' L2 B2 F L B' F L2 R2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 R'
1420	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:25:19	00:20.53 B' F D U B2 F R2 U2 L R' D2 U2 L U F R' B D2 U' B' F R' F'
1419	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:24:16	00:24.73 R2 D L R D B2 L2 R D' U2 R U2 L2 D' U L R' F2 D2 U' B' R' D
1418	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:23:18	00:19.17 D' B D R2 D2 U B' R2 B2 F D' B' U2 B F L' R D' U' B' R2 U2 B'
1417	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:22:23	00:18.61 U L' U2 B F2 D' U L D U L B' F' D U L2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F' L2
1416	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:20:18	00:23.59 U2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 L' D2 F U' L' D F D U
1415	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:08:35	00:32.61 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U F2 R' D2 R' U2 L2 F' R B R' D' L'
1414	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:07:32	00:27.39 L2 B2 U L2 D R2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 L U' R L B F R U L' D2 U'
1413	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:03:07	00:19.68 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 U' F' U2 R' L F2 U' L2 U'
1412	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:02:20	00:21.41 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 L' B U' R2 B U' L' D2 U' F U2
1411	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:01:28	00:29.33 U B2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 U R B L2 D R' U' F U R' L D'
1410	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:58:28	00:30.60 D R2 L2 D2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' F' L B F R L B F R2 F' U'
1409	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:57:34	00:23.21 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U' B D' L' F2 R' D' R' U' R F' U2
1408	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:53:45	00:23.02 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 D F2 U' R2 D F L' U' B' F' L' F' U F' R
1407	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:52:29	00:21.67 L2 D B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R' B' L B' D L' F' R' U' F2 L'
1406	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:50:19	00:26.43 F2 L2 D U' L2 D' R2 D B2 D' U2 F' R' D R2 U F2 R2 F R B' L'
1405	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:49:13	00:24.82 D F2 L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D R2 D2 B' D2 R U2 L' D' U L2 F' D'
1404	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:47:23	00:27.37 F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 U' R B' D' L2 B R2 L' F2 U
1403	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:44:35	00:29.04 L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D U L U' L' B R U' B D2 F U'
1402	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:43:48	00:25.71 U' L2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L F' U F2 R' B2 D2 B2 U F2 D'
1401	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:40:01	00:27.99 L2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 B U' R' F D2 L2 B' U B2 R2 U2
1400	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:38:38	00:30.60 L2 D' F2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 B' F2 R B D B F' D' U2 R' U'
1399	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:30:54	00:20.96 R2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L' F R' D' R B2 U B D2 L2 U'
1398	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:28:35	00:27.11 D R2 D' R2 L2 D U2 F2 R' D L' U F D2 L' U' B' R2 D2 U'
1397	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:25:44	00:28.91 D2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D' R2 U R F U2 R2 L' B' R' F' D' U'
1396	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:23:15	00:24.30 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 D' R' F' D U2 L2 U L2 B R B2 D2
1395	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:22:20	00:27.12 D2 R2 U B2 L2 U R2 D2 U' R2 B L B2 U' F2 R' L2 B' L' U B U'
1394	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:21:28	00:27.12 U' L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 L' B F2 R D L B2 R U B'
1393	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:19:14	00:24.69 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' D U R D' B2 D' U B' L D'
1392	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:18:08	00:21.54 U R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D U2 L2 B' F' D' R' B' L' D' B' L' U
1391	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:17:07	00:22.44 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D' F2 R' L' B R D' B2 D' B R D' U'
1390	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:15:55	00:24.30 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' U' L B' R F' L' D' R' D' L2
1389	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:11:04	00:28.92 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D R' B D' R L' F2 D' U F2 R U
1388	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:08:21	00:29.55 D2 L2 F2 D F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F' D F U2 B' R' U' F L2 U'
1387	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:07:24	00:22.91 B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 D R F' D' L' U2 R U' F2 U2 L U2
1386	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:05:09	00:23.72 U2 B2 U F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D L' B2 U R2 F' U F L D' B'
1385	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:04:00	00:28.08 L2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 F R B F D' F R' D' B2 U2
1384	2014. 7. 16 오후 2:02:59	00:23.40 D' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 F' U L2 F R' F2 R F U2
1383	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:59:58	00:24.30 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D U2 R2 F2 L' D R2 U2 R2 D R' B D2 F' U'
1382	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:58:55	00:26.36 D B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 L F' U2 R2 U2 R L2 U' L2 D'
1381	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:57:54	00:20.84 R2 F2 U B2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B' U L2 U2 R F2 U R D R
1380	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:56:58	00:24.74 D' F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U L' F R D' B' R D' F2 D' R' D'
1379	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:56:05	00:23.28 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 F' U R L' D' L' D B' L U
1378	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:54:26	00:19.43 U' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' R' D' L' U R F' U2 B2 D U
1377	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:53:34	00:24.31 F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F R' L' B' U L B' R2 L D2
1376	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:52:36	00:19.43 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D' B2 D B2 U B' F L' B D' L U2 B' L' U
1375	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:51:24	00:22.50 D L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 U R' B F D' R2 D' L' U2 B2 R2 U2
1374	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:50:10	00:37.96 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 B R F' U' B2 F2 R2 U'
1373	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:47:37	00:22.39 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 U' L2 D B D2 U' F L D R U L2
1372	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:46:38	00:25.51 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 F' R L' B D' L2 B' F' L B D'
1371	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:45:23	00:21.15 D' U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 B' R' D' R2 L' U' F' R' F' D
1370	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:44:18	00:32.36 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 L F' L2 U2 L2 B D' B2 D2 R2 U'
1369	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:43:20	00:27.88 B2 U R2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 R' B U' L2 D L U2 R2 D' L U'
1368	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:42:14	00:22.89 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L U R D' R' D F' L2 D2 R
1367	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:41:19	00:23.34 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 B R' B2 R' U B2 D' U' F U'
1366	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:40:19	00:20.66 L2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' D U' R' D R' F2 R' L' B U2
1365	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:38:06	00:32.37 D2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U L2 U2 F' U B2 R2 D B2 F R B' L' U
1364	2014. 7. 16 오후 1:36:21	00:22.64 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 U L2 F2 R' D' F2 U2 L2 F' L2 B R U'
1363	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:46:24	00:24.43 B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 L D L' B' R' D' R' B2 R
1362	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:44:45	00:23.34 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 B' U R B' R2 L' D2 F' L2 B' D
1361	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:43:53	00:23.20 D' F2 D2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U' B' R D2 L2 D' B' U2 R' L D' U'
1360	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:42:57	00:24.93 U' R2 U2 L2 D R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 R B2 R U2 F' D' F2 U B2
1359	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:42:06	00:25.39 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U2 F' R' U F2 D' R U' B F R' U'
1358	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:40:48	00:32.36 U R2 D R2 U F2 L2 F2 U F2 U' R' F' L' D' U' R' D L2 B F2 U2
1357	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:39:46	00:21.75 L2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U' F' D L' B2 R' D B R2 D' U
1356	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:38:51	00:25.15 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F R2 U L U' F2 D2 L U2 R' U'
1355	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:37:58	00:28.53 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B' D B' D L D' F2 R L2 F
1354	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:36:31	00:23.73 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U L' R2 B2 F R' L2 F2 U' L' B' U
1353	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:32:31	00:28.09 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 B F' R D' L B' F2 D2 U' R U'
1352	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:31:27	00:32.82 D2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 U' L D' B2 R B2 D R' U' B R'
1351	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:30:06	00:28.66 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 D U' R' U' F L U' R2 F U' F R L2
1350	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:29:06	00:19.08 R2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 D R2 D2 U B' R F' L2 F2 R D' F2 U' F' R
1349	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:28:08	00:27.50 L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F R' U' F L' D' U B' F D' U'
1348	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:27:07	00:21.42 D' F2 D L2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 B' U R' F' D L B D' R2 F2
1347	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:26:00	00:28.93 L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 R D2 F L' U2 L B' F' R' D' U'
1346	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:25:08	00:22.63 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' B U L2 F R L' F2 L2 D2 U'
1345	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:23:53	00:28.48 D L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D' B2 D R2 B D' L B' R2 F R2 F2 R
1344	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:20:00	00:18.56 U F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' L' F' L' D' F' D' F
1343	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:18:32	00:19.81 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 R' F L D2 F' D B' L2 D B U
1342	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:17:11	00:31.36 R2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 B D F L' F2 R B D U' R' U'
1341	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:16:17	00:22.83 U R2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U' B2 L B' L' U' R F' D2 B L2 D' U'
1340	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:15:19	00:27.96 B2 R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' L' B R U F U2 F' R' F
1339	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:13:56	00:33.28 L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 B F2 D L2 B' D' L' B L' U2
1338	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:12:53	00:21.80 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 F U' R' D B' L F2 D' B2 U
1337	2014. 7. 16 오전 11:11:51	00:18.56 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 B' R2 U B' R2 U2 R D2 B' D
1336	2014. 7. 11 오후 4:02:00	00:28.00 R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' F D2 R' F L' B' R' D B
1335	2014. 7. 11 오후 4:01:04	00:26.54 U L2 D B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 L' D2 U B' D' L' D R2 U F2
1334	2014. 7. 11 오후 4:00:07	00:28.02 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D B2 R2 B' D F R U2 B F2 L B' L' U2
1333	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:59:13	00:22.63 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 R' F L' D' B U2 R U' B F2 D'
1332	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:57:44	00:20.51 R2 L2 U F2 D' U B2 F2 D B2 U2 L U' F U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 D2
1331	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:56:31	00:19.89 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 D2 U' B' D2 L U' R2 B' D' R2 F R2
1330	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:55:37	00:23.46 R2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U B U' R B2 D B' U R2 D R'
1329	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:54:58	00:18.79 R2 U F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U R' F' D R U2 L F' D R' B2
1328	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:54:14	00:24.48 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B D2 R U' L2 U2 B' U L D2 U'
1327	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:53:09	00:29.10 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 R2 L2 F R D U2 L' D2 U' B' F2 L U'
1326	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:52:20	00:23.59 U R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 U' L2 D2 B D L D' R2 F' D L2 B U
1325	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:50:29	00:21.93 F2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 U B2 D2 L2 U R L2 B2 F' R B' D' U2 B' R
1324	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:49:45	00:23.73 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L' F' D' U2 R2 D R D U F2
1323	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:48:48	00:30.55 D2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F B2 D2 U R' F2 D2 B D R U'
1322	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:46:11	00:23.46 U2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 B' R L2 B D' R U'
1321	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:45:14	00:23.16 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L U F2 R2 D2 B' R' D F D U'
1320	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:44:15	00:31.60 R2 B2 D2 B2 D U' B2 L2 D' R2 U' F' D' R B D2 F2 U B' U2 R U'
1319	2014. 7. 11 오후 3:43:31	00:20.30 U' R2 F2 D R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D B D B F' U L' D' U2 B2 R' L'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok, I am going to do this once again. I just watched a pyraminx 1-flip tutorial. I haven't memorized the algs or anything so I'm using my own cheat sheet for the 10 algs for now. We'll see what happens after about a month and I will log my training progress.

Edit: Day 1 (pyraminx 1-flip)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 101/101
best time: 6.44
worst time: 37.13

current avg5: 11.31 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 8.53 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 11.09 (σ = 2.38)
best avg12: 10.24 (σ = 1.32)

current avg50: 11.12 (σ = 2.63)
best avg50: 10.95 (σ = 2.51)

current avg100: 13.18 (σ = 3.83)
best avg100: 13.18 (σ = 3.83)

session avg: 13.23 (σ = 3.78)
session mean: 13.90





Spoiler: Times



25.09, 21.16, 22.62, 32.81, 10.67, 19.64, 14.87, 15.79, 17.02, 17.90, 17.30, 12.59, 14.11, 17.12, 16.14, 15.78, 28.15, 18.42, 25.80, 15.35, 16.45, 14.54, 16.47, 12.05, 14.88, 12.75, 37.13, 13.97, 16.58, 10.56, 11.41, 13.87, 12.89, 12.52, 15.97, 14.04, 21.24, 10.58, 10.06, 11.44, 10.77, 13.05, 9.86, 12.79, 16.47, 11.11, 10.56, 9.99, 19.17, 9.72, 9.52, 9.84, 8.46, 9.97, 13.27, 12.13, 12.83, 11.71, 12.23, 11.09, 9.93, 10.35, 9.72, 10.40, 7.57, 6.94, 24.94, 14.64, 10.89, 10.45, 10.90, 11.37, 11.17, 11.18, 10.26, 8.54, 11.50, 7.72, 18.72, 10.06, 6.44, 11.22, 9.35, 13.49, 20.57, 10.79, 7.88, 28.15, 6.82, 8.52, 9.18, 8.50, 31.16, 11.40, 8.07, 12.96, 11.93, 10.99, 11.02, 16.44, 9.96



I did the first 21 solves without memorizing any algs so I had to look up my cheat sheet for the right picture and do the alg next to it everytime. Just getting into the hang of 1-flip.

Then I spent a short time learning 6 algs. Still need to work on fingertricks for some of those. When I did keyhole/oka before, I never used my index fingers to do U/U' moves but for 1-flip I think it's better to know how to do that. Hopefully learn the other 4 algs tomorrow. Started getting used to doing a bit more during inspection, like trying to see what case I would end up with. I'm pretty happy with already getting 8.53 Ao5.

Total = 101 solves


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 26, 2014)

Day 2 (pyraminx 1-flip)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 232/232
best time: 4.74
worst time: 32.46

current avg5: 9.87 (σ = 0.81)
best avg5: 6.65 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 9.77 (σ = 1.43)
best avg12: 7.41 (σ = 1.28)

current avg50: 9.70 (σ = 1.98)
best avg50: 8.90 (σ = 1.69)

current avg100: 9.83 (σ = 2.26)
best avg100: 9.44 (σ = 2.09)

session avg: 9.92 (σ = 2.15)
session mean: 10.22





Spoiler: Times



15.81, 14.37, 9.46, 18.91, 8.67, 13.49, 7.48, 7.71, 9.94, 8.53, 8.37, 10.02, 12.36, 13.04, 4.74, 8.20, 11.04, 10.05, 13.27, 11.31, 10.44, 9.79, 7.88, 8.29, 11.17, 12.73, 15.46, 7.88, 5.57, 13.54, 7.87, 14.66, 8.23, 10.12, 11.13, 9.37, 15.93, 9.93, 7.98, 9.19, 8.70, 11.28, 13.35, 8.77, 8.40, 7.44, 5.83, 5.63, 8.46, 10.86, 9.54, 10.08, 6.17, 10.00, 7.92, 9.40, 9.91, 10.73, 8.55, 11.10, 15.09, 7.98, 9.43, 13.16, 11.70, 18.69, 9.97, 9.60, 9.35, 7.98, 11.03, 9.30, 9.24, 17.97, 10.21, 10.39, 23.81, 12.10, 12.49, 10.83, 13.24, 12.92, 11.37, 10.43, 10.82, 10.92, 13.18, 10.09, 8.39, 16.96, 6.22, 6.97, 8.10, 6.50, 6.69, 9.04, 7.32, 12.88, 10.08, 5.28, 6.81, 6.35, 6.78, 8.45, 10.42, 6.70, 7.82, 9.87, 10.66, 6.93, 8.42, 10.59, 9.94, 8.62, 13.93, 7.93, 10.01, 8.67, 10.08, 11.77, 12.34, 9.06, 11.74, 11.08, 7.88, 15.22, 10.07, 8.72, 11.85, 9.22, 6.85, 8.86, 5.33, 9.56, 9.43, 9.45, 7.69, 7.26, 11.73, 7.43, 10.06, 10.26, 11.79, 10.54, 10.61, 12.39, 10.15, 13.33, 10.19, 10.70, 7.32, 32.46, 9.84, 10.62, 9.09, 7.60, 6.41, 10.10, 11.42, 13.10, 6.89, 16.38, 9.43, 11.20, 9.73, 7.05, 10.55, 5.57, 6.32, 9.97, 9.05, 5.11, 14.59, 6.37, 8.15, 7.75, 20.55, 7.79, 12.91, 17.66, 13.67, 8.61, 7.35, 8.35, 10.48, 6.72, 9.25, 9.64, 23.48, 13.20, 8.40, 10.44, 5.45, 7.13, 8.70, 6.83, 8.99, 12.81, 7.14, 9.82, 11.18, 9.86, 7.70, 8.56, 6.15, 10.44, 8.86, 17.96, 7.41, 7.25, 9.38, 16.62, 11.48, 11.47, 7.79, 15.80, 9.77, 13.05, 11.15, 8.97, 9.11, 8.79, 12.74, 12.33, 8.35, 8.55, 8.95, 10.80, 9.53, 11.99, 9.29, 7.73



Finished learning the other 4 algs before the start of today's session. Still haven't drilled the algs or anything but at least I don't need the cheat sheet anymore. I still have to think too hard about the alg. It's definitely not muscle memory yet, but I'm sure that will come in time and I'll probably drill them later too. I can definitely see room for improvement, which is good. Most of the time I am able to figure out the case I will have during inspection. Maybe I should practice BLD solve minus the last layer and tips. For tips, I've been trying to do them at various times in the solve. Haven't yet figured out the most effective way to do them yet. I'll keep trying various ways to see what feels good. I also thought that maybe I can see during inspection if the tips need to go cw/ccw. Maybe turn the odd tips (at most 2) near the start so I don't need to look which way they need to turn for the other ones near the end because they will all go the same direction. And it's an easy matter just to see which tips need fixing if I already know the direction. Could always use faster TPS but that will also come with time.

Oh yeah, and best Single=4.74, Ao5=6.65, Ao12=7.41. 

101 previous + 232 today = 333 total


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 27, 2014)

Started this yesterday for 3x3. Going at a steady pace of 150 solves per day. Currently, I'm pretty much sub-15 , though there are some inconsistencies in my times regarding that. My goal for this cube marathon is to get down to either sub-14 or sub-13.5.

Stats will be cumulative for all posts. I'll post every 2 days. Times will just be the 150 I did that day.

Days 1+2



Spoiler: Stats



Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-26
solves/total: 301/301

single
best: 8.617
worst: 21.171

mean of 3
current: 13.927 (σ = 0.65)
best: 11.595 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 5
current: 14.461 (σ = 0.61)
best: 12.282 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 12
current: 14.761 (σ = 1.25)
best: 13.269 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 50
current: 14.617 (σ = 1.27)
best: 13.945 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 100
current: 14.354 (σ = 1.26)
best: 14.196 (σ = 1.19)

Average: 14.470 (σ = 1.20)
Mean: 14.530





Spoiler: Times



14.628, 15.320, 14.143, 15.592, 14.149, 18.439, 15.081, 12.897, 15.022, 13.620, 14.471, 15.543, 12.173, 15.044, 14.478, 13.694, 14.958, 14.360, 14.487, 13.039, 11.467, 14.993, 12.609, 16.570, 16.910, 13.610, 15.301, 16.579, 16.782, 12.950, 14.988, 13.545, 13.411, 15.888, 16.790, 15.283, 15.766, 12.939, 14.284, 11.572, 13.322, 15.533, 14.589, 15.125, 14.365, 13.627, 15.943, 14.324, 16.997, 13.179, 15.532, 12.616, 14.474, 13.090, 20.111, 15.583, 16.440, 13.197, 12.625, 14.142, 14.647, 14.631, 16.465, 12.595, 13.741, 15.109, 14.708, 14.504, 12.183, 14.726, 16.326, 16.194, 15.121, 18.068, 14.645, 14.399, 14.822, 12.091, 14.091, 13.364, 13.076, 15.827, 12.804, 14.708, 15.221, 11.964, 13.567, 15.080, 14.525, 13.898, 14.290, 15.263, 15.623, 12.813, 13.556, 13.936, 13.832, 17.948, 13.109, 14.503, 16.192, 12.964, 15.057, 15.699, 15.825, 15.714, 14.046, 13.752, 18.005, 13.838, 14.270, 15.979, 13.579, 15.049, 12.894, 15.615, 15.487, 11.841, 10.676, 16.129, 18.845, 13.579, 14.183, 14.614, 13.272, 13.806, 17.373, 13.754, 14.533, 13.934, 15.842, 14.626, 13.201, 15.437, 13.736, 14.328, 16.517, 14.598, 14.107, 14.255, 13.923, 13.529, 14.640, 16.729, 12.931, 14.547, 17.795, 14.595, 14.961, 15.068, 16.415, 14.497, 14.574, 11.857, 14.481, 16.480, 13.439, 12.522, 12.176, 14.465, 14.688, 14.760, 15.432, 13.064, 12.744, 17.514, 17.072, 13.721, 12.840, 16.516, 15.057, 16.873, 11.539, 12.274, 14.953, 15.881, 16.865, 13.089, 13.032, 15.617, 17.424, 12.897, 12.527, 14.695, 16.026, 13.824, 13.543, 15.591, 12.786, 13.759, 15.694, 15.083, 8.617, 15.257, 12.609, 12.881, 14.561, 18.746, 14.703, 15.468, 13.814, 17.272, 15.773, 14.573, 13.482, 12.768, 13.965, 12.327, 13.859, 14.380, 14.563, 13.673, 14.569, 14.848, 12.697, 13.796, 12.775, 11.424, 12.648, 10.712, 13.471, 13.663, 14.270, 14.064, 14.828, 13.880, 14.736, 16.346, 14.689, 14.633, 12.866, 14.718, 11.905, 19.969, 14.498, 14.352, 16.398, 13.561, 16.808, 12.420, 12.822, 13.855, 15.341, 21.171, 13.222, 10.682, 14.937, 13.545, 13.162, 15.640, 13.593, 14.457, 14.788, 12.567, 14.322, 13.062, 16.489, 15.746, 12.506, 14.267, 14.300, 14.247, 14.277, 15.403, 13.138, 14.213, 14.177, 15.692, 11.840, 15.634, 14.008, 16.668, 15.611, 13.056, 13.856, 11.901, 19.664, 17.396, 18.753, 12.480, 15.263, 13.469, 14.261, 13.522, 13.771, 13.504, 16.787, 16.334, 15.789, 12.972, 17.782, 14.052, 14.642, 15.554, 13.864, 14.971, 18.676, 14.964, 13.361, 14.635, 13.784


I apologize for the "times" spoiler. I could whip up a quick python script that would give me just the times, but I'm too lazy right now. I might figure it out later  (EDIT: Fixed)

I'm super happy about the 8.617 PB that I got today. The scramble was super easy, but still. So far, I'm doing alright. My standard deviations are looking pretty grim, though.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 27, 2014)

No need for Python. Cstimer, options, statistics, untick "print scrambles..."


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 27, 2014)

I entering today(27/9/2014) for 4x4 and 2x2. I will try to do at least ten solves each day. I will post everyday on this post instead of making a new one. My goal for this thread is to be sub 1 or around 1 minute.

*7/4219.5 (4x4)*


Spoiler






Spoiler: Day 1 (27/9/14) 



Day 1 :1:31.45, 1:45.29, 1:38.12, 1:49.54[Double Parity], 1:25.29, 1:37.46, 1:38.17 7/4219.5 (4x4)


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 27, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> No need for Python. Cstimer, options, statistics, untick "print scrambles..."



Oops, thanks, fixed.

Changed my mind, going to post every day. Stats are still cumulative.

Day 3:



Spoiler: Stats



Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-27
solves/total: 450/450

single
best: 8.617
worst: 21.218

mean of 3
current: 16.881 (σ = 2.71)
best: 11.595 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 5
current: 15.065 (σ = 1.03)
best: 12.282 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 12
current: 15.142 (σ = 1.27)
best: 13.269 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 50
current: 14.409 (σ = 1.18)
best: 13.945 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 100
current: 14.414 (σ = 1.30)
best: 14.196 (σ = 1.19)

Average: 14.502 (σ = 1.27)
Mean: 14.576





Spoiler: Times



14.136, 14.224, 15.562, 13.397, 16.174, 15.664, 14.354, 15.690, 11.881, 17.026, 15.522, 12.161, 14.698, 14.553, 17.291, 11.776, 13.531, 14.346, 13.761, 17.147, 13.495, 16.202, 15.522, 17.305, 20.738, 14.664, 15.709, 14.547, 19.613, 15.420, 15.188, 14.450, 14.882, 13.873, 15.702, 17.648, 16.362, 13.375, 13.824, 12.572, 12.812, 19.796, 12.255, 13.202, 13.347, 10.881, 13.547, 20.126, 17.091, 14.850, 16.355, 15.880, 13.004, 17.155, 13.862, 17.458, 12.897, 15.526, 12.129, 14.184, 15.496, 13.547, 13.212, 14.141, 12.288, 13.277, 14.419, 12.697, 17.817, 12.799, 14.777, 12.832, 11.881, 15.721, 15.164, 14.648, 15.714, 13.458, 15.056, 21.218, 13.599, 15.048, 13.853, 14.431, 17.177, 12.104, 11.149, 14.201, 13.681, 15.722, 15.327, 15.283, 12.354, 15.493, 14.978, 12.114, 16.184, 15.797, 13.753, 15.890, 16.194, 13.272, 14.761, 11.900, 15.896, 12.856, 10.866, 13.705, 13.857, 15.600, 14.034, 12.607, 13.746, 13.346, 13.481, 13.218, 16.160, 14.795, 13.498, 14.411, 13.994, 14.143, 16.105, 14.918, 15.465, 14.633, 19.335, 12.712, 12.474, 13.969, 16.562, 9.723, 12.569, 14.517, 14.714, 14.495, 14.358, 17.064, 16.468, 12.673, 14.020, 15.343, 13.063, 15.905, 14.362, 14.398, 14.540, 19.846, 16.257



Pretty pleased with that sub-14 best Ao50. Feels like I'm improving, though it's only by a little. I'm trying to get my time distribution better, though; I'm getting way too many 15+s.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 27, 2014)

You could have a 3rd spoiler with time distribution 


Cstimer, option, tools, "time distribution precision: 1s"


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 28, 2014)

Day 3 (pyraminx 1-flip)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 77/77
best time: 6.10
worst time: 27.74

current avg5: 10.58 (σ = 1.87)
best avg5: 8.05 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 9.84 (σ = 1.77)
best avg12: 8.38 (σ = 1.02)

current avg50: 9.66 (σ = 1.69)
best avg50: 9.66 (σ = 1.69)

session avg: 10.04 (σ = 2.42)
session mean: 10.64





Spoiler: Times



12.11, 10.44, 10.04, 7.95, 6.59, 17.74, 7.93, 16.54, 12.68, 6.58, 8.14, 7.86, 27.74, 23.83, 9.92, 8.69, 23.28, 7.98, 7.76, 8.32, 11.35, 7.93, 8.78, 11.59, 9.00, 25.18, 11.11, 10.42, 9.04, 13.03, 16.91, 6.97, 10.90, 11.40, 12.70, 9.22, 16.30, 8.59, 10.50, 8.72, 9.53, 13.35, 9.89, 10.96, 9.02, 6.10, 9.16, 10.15, 12.42, 7.07, 11.15, 9.29, 8.03, 9.62, 9.41, 6.68, 6.97, 8.66, 10.06, 9.74, 7.28, 8.27, 7.16, 8.61, 8.96, 14.12, 8.89, 7.95, 9.33, 9.18, 8.04, 10.11, 8.54, 13.16, 12.22, 10.99, 7.24



Just tired today. Just need to get used to the cases, recognition wise.

333 previous + 77 today = 410 total


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 28, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> You could have a 3rd spoiler with time distribution
> 
> 
> Cstimer, option, tools, "time distribution precision: 1s"



Nice idea. Time Distributions have to be cumulative, though, which annoys me. Still, I guess it's useful.

Day 4:



Spoiler: Cumulative Stats



Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-28
solves/total: 600/600

single
best: 8.617
worst: 21.218

mean of 3
current: 13.910 (σ = 0.15)
best: 11.595 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 5
current: 13.921 (σ = 0.14)
best: 12.282 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 12
current: 14.316 (σ = 1.09)
best: 13.269 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 50
current: 14.685 (σ = 1.21)
best: 13.945 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 100
current: 14.511 (σ = 1.24)
best: 14.196 (σ = 1.19)

Average: 14.539 (σ = 1.30)
Mean: 14.600





Spoiler: 150 Solve Session Times



17.204, 13.279, 15.712+, 15.624+, 13.356, 14.984, 17.000+, 13.458, 12.925, 15.050, 15.932, 13.417, 12.193, 11.738, 13.850, 13.723, 18.175, 13.458, 13.328, 12.260, 17.815, 14.294, 14.361, 16.794, 16.318, 12.826, 14.099, 14.741, 14.367, 16.632, 16.559, 13.500, 14.909, 15.838, 15.162, 15.857, 15.563, 14.807, 12.775, 17.066, 15.733, 12.316, 17.166, 17.636, 17.368, 17.526, 13.853, 16.558, 11.808, 14.872, 13.949, 14.927, 14.954, 14.320, 13.600, 14.816, 14.422, 15.058, 14.635, 14.657, 16.444, 20.313, 12.636, 15.006, 13.027, 14.636, 16.700, 15.732, 13.450, 14.987, 14.714, 12.971, 15.901, 12.748, 12.387, 11.123, 14.443, 14.804, 11.127, 17.652, 16.964, 13.642, 14.582, 13.572, 14.379, 15.274, 13.022, 12.381, 14.732, 14.031, 12.606, 14.784, 13.647, 12.466, 17.929, 14.832, 14.293, 16.453, 12.653, 11.961, 12.615, 14.560, 14.873, 15.905, 17.473, 13.015, 15.800, 13.742, 13.130, 13.608, 14.494, 16.720, 14.505, 18.032, 11.642, 11.911, 13.240, 13.466, 16.673, 15.754, 16.880, 16.001, 15.514, 13.840, 16.992, 14.950, 14.760, 13.934, 14.712, 13.376, 16.001, 15.248, 14.202, 15.944, 15.168, 14.409, 12.920, 16.471, 13.649, 13.393, 16.529, 16.416, 13.151, 12.650, 15.472, 13.801, 15.552, 13.889, 13.768, 14.072





Spoiler: Cumulative Time Distribution



8+: 1
9+: 1
10+: 5
11+: 22
12+: 73
13+: 130
14+: 156
15+: 104
16+: 56
17+: 31
18+: 9
19+: 6
20+: 4
21+: 2



I'm doing terrible :| Lots of sub-20s today, too many like 17+ and up solves. I should be taking this more seriously.

EDIT: Just remembered that I can do Times 2 Graph for individual stats.



Spoiler: 150 Solve Session Stats



Number of Solves	150
Best Time	11.12s
Worst Time	20.31s
Number of DNF's	0
Number of +2's	3
Total Average	14.68s
Total Mean	14.71s
Total Median	14.64s
Total Variance	2.96s
Standard Deviation	1.72s
Total Time	36m and 46.95s
Average of 3	11.91s	17.62s
Average of 5	12.65s	17.35s
Average of 12	13.61s	15.90s
Average of 100	14.50s	14.71s


I also wrote a quick python script for Time Distribution



Spoiler: 150 Solve Session Time Distrib



11+:7
12+:17
13+:33
14+:38
15+:23
16+:18
17+:11
18+:2
19+:0
20+:1


As I expected, a disappointingly high amount of 17+.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 29, 2014)

Day 4 (pyraminx 1-flip)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 508/508
best time: 3.91
worst time: 24.13

current avg5: 8.15 (σ = 1.94)
best avg5: 5.56 (σ = 0.70)

current avg12: 7.94 (σ = 1.82)
best avg12: 7.02 (σ = 1.77)

current avg50: 8.32 (σ = 1.63)
best avg50: 8.05 (σ = 1.68)

current avg100: 8.67 (σ = 1.88)
best avg100: 8.14 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 8.72 (σ = 1.85)
session mean: 8.98





Spoiler: Times



8.40, 8.80, 8.17, 5.50, 5.65, 6.19, 9.35, 10.57, 9.58, 9.92, 9.40, 4.51, 6.89, 10.15, 12.43, 12.61, 8.87, 5.60, 8.13, 7.04, 7.60, 12.54, 16.00, 6.41, 7.44, 9.81, 10.34, 8.51, 6.39, 15.09, 7.40, 7.98, 9.76, 11.46, 11.54, 8.51, 8.56, 12.57, 11.82, 9.94, 6.93, 5.90, 9.18, 9.93, 4.63, 5.88, 9.60, 12.01, 11.66, 8.21, 6.76, 20.71, 7.56, 9.84, 7.27, 6.54, 11.50, 11.88, 10.82, 10.72, 7.79, 9.43, 5.85, 7.59, 14.93, 11.65, 9.87, 8.98, 7.20, 11.40, 6.56, 8.62, 5.12, 8.81, 9.47, 9.19, 9.59, 7.60, 9.82, 7.43, 8.66, 6.49, 12.61, 7.36, 8.59, 4.73, 9.56, 6.41, 7.72, 11.36, 11.20, 8.70, 11.55, 9.32, 10.44, 24.13, 7.02, 9.08, 9.47, 12.23, 9.74, 8.20, 8.26, 10.56, 11.03, 8.84, 9.34, 6.52, 9.53, 13.50, 11.66, 13.91, 10.03, 7.24, 8.71, 8.16, 6.69, 10.82, 11.14, 7.15, 9.75, 7.92, 9.83, 9.25, 6.27, 7.24, 19.14, 6.42, 22.01, 9.53, 16.95, 11.99, 9.49, 7.71, 8.79, 4.93, 9.87, 9.85, 9.25, 13.34, 8.44, 7.18, 4.73, 7.96, 8.59, 17.70, 15.36, 8.99, 7.88, 9.75, 8.33, 13.07, 11.26, 7.83, 11.93, 7.35, 6.61, 9.57, 10.72, 5.66, 8.28, 10.56, 7.02, 8.19, 11.55, 8.31, 11.64, 18.07, 7.76, 9.05, 7.01, 13.02, 9.17, 9.25, 5.68, 9.71, 9.15, 8.31, 9.52, 5.72, 7.45, 7.19, 8.87, 10.41, 8.07, 6.62, 5.47, 14.92, 8.19, 11.38, 9.33, 8.82, 10.41, 6.54, 7.49, 9.40, 5.71, 11.25, 5.45, 10.05, 5.49, 16.45, 8.42, 10.14, 6.83, 10.93, 10.81, 8.67, 6.57, 3.91, 8.21, 9.86, 9.78, 9.11, 5.75, 6.96, 6.56, 7.36, 5.57, 7.55, 7.34, 9.87, 8.43, 8.33, 8.42, 5.24, 8.63, 5.69, 5.96, 7.13, 11.33, 23.05, 7.83, 7.42, 4.68, 10.79, 9.38, 11.93, 11.26, 7.55, 8.07, 7.82, 9.61, 7.22, 14.82, 7.52, 9.26, 9.88, 6.87, 7.09, 6.20, 6.85, 7.89, 9.44, 12.86, 7.73, 15.11, 9.00, 7.38, 10.92, 6.42, 9.98, 13.59, 8.02, 9.95, 8.15, 4.70, 8.26, 9.22, 4.87, 8.10, 4.84, 6.27, 5.54, 9.77, 5.66, 9.31, 12.50, 7.90, 8.90, 15.89, 10.19, 9.88, 7.47, 8.80, 10.97, 8.19, 10.47, 5.28, 5.68, 13.80, 17.23, 11.70, 8.50, 10.56, 6.16, 8.78, 6.76, 6.53, 5.13, 9.31, 7.93, 5.70, 7.42, 7.86, 8.39, 7.51, 6.39, 6.56, 6.42, 7.71, 10.18, 5.71, 14.96, 8.23, 9.02, 6.32, 7.00, 8.31, 8.01, 5.72, 7.32, 8.18, 8.62, 8.77, 12.01, 9.41, 15.75, 8.20, 10.36, 7.43, 8.67, 8.30, 9.62, 10.23, 7.47, 11.82, 8.04, 10.54, 4.50, 7.29, 9.51, 8.66, 9.25, 5.44, 10.54, 6.64, 8.45, 5.95, 8.30, 6.69, 8.11, 11.78, 5.01, 9.60, 19.82, 6.33, 7.63, 9.26, 10.45, 6.30, 9.30, 8.18, 8.36, 7.36, 5.70, 7.55, 7.83, 8.13, 9.56, 7.33, 7.49, 11.13, 6.37, 9.35, 10.26, 8.99, 8.55, 9.53, 8.96, 7.58, 8.84, 9.08, 10.14, 6.64, 8.72, 5.90, 8.03, 9.18, 5.68, 10.52, 5.55, 9.29, 6.27, 7.39, 7.08, 10.75, 8.92, 5.21, 9.94, 7.85, 7.91, 7.51, 8.30, 7.44, 9.80, 12.73, 8.78, 12.61, 8.73, 6.57, 6.28, 11.98, 8.81, 8.94, 7.74, 8.95, 5.11, 5.78, 6.35, 7.77, 21.12, 7.48, 8.98, 10.17, 7.54, 12.10, 14.30, 8.50, 8.41, 21.42, 8.28, 11.52, 5.75, 5.15, 9.63, 7.83, 10.04, 4.60, 18.61, 7.34, 13.16, 12.08, 9.75, 9.64, 10.66, 6.86, 8.50, 7.53, 10.86, 9.51, 10.01, 5.85, 8.18, 6.97, 11.46, 8.24, 12.06, 8.81, 11.36, 9.27, 9.53, 9.29, 8.08, 7.33, 6.25, 7.80, 7.29, 10.30, 13.75, 5.77, 8.40, 5.47, 8.34, 10.57, 7.85, 7.22, 8.65, 7.08, 6.20, 5.74, 7.04, 8.54, 10.65, 7.88, 9.57, 11.36, 7.37, 6.30, 10.84, 7.41, 7.44, 11.39, 7.37, 11.57, 7.65, 9.47, 6.80, 6.11, 7.86, 11.37, 7.05, 6.32, 6.70, 6.10, 7.40, 11.41, 10.36



Pretty good. New PBs with this method. Single=3.91, Ao5=5.56, Ao12=7.02. Pretty good for only using this method for the 4th day I guess?

410 previous + 508 today = 918 total


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 29, 2014)

@slinky: you could try as I suggested in this post or see the pictures in post#277. That way you can present the results as you want.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 30, 2014)

Day 5 (pyraminx 1-flip)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 172/172
best time: 3.50
worst time: 18.90

current avg5: 8.37 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 5.94 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 8.40 (σ = 1.60)
best avg12: 6.48 (σ = 0.86)

current avg50: 8.31 (σ = 1.70)
best avg50: 7.80 (σ = 1.42)

current avg100: 8.52 (σ = 1.76)
best avg100: 8.27 (σ = 1.71)

session avg: 8.48 (σ = 1.81)
session mean: 8.69





Spoiler: Times



13.04, 17.37, 9.78, 12.91, 6.79, 8.21, 10.03, 8.05, 10.30, 15.31, 10.04, 8.47, 7.29, 4.58, 5.57, 5.41, 9.53, 6.83, 9.84, 9.62, 6.36, 6.09, 6.20, 14.80, 9.39, 10.12, 5.61, 8.09, 8.13, 8.73, 9.76, 5.67, 7.27, 8.74, 3.50, 7.33, 9.31, 7.32, 6.75, 7.72, 5.71, 8.86, 11.18, 5.92, 8.93, 9.74, 8.09, 6.66, 7.60, 5.86, 6.80, 6.85, 10.82, 7.65, 8.51, 8.96, 10.04, 8.73, 5.96, 7.46, 9.23, 9.54, 7.53, 10.27, 7.20, 8.41, 7.50, 14.61, 13.55, 15.40, 7.69, 5.22, 6.32, 8.49, 7.78, 8.13, 5.79, 7.83, 8.25, 9.29, 6.26, 10.94, 10.67, 6.99, 6.12, 10.26, 13.09, 6.15, 8.96, 15.12, 7.03, 11.80, 12.23, 11.28, 7.27, 8.19, 9.41, 6.96, 7.17, 8.34, 7.05, 8.54, 9.36, 7.82, 11.35, 8.39, 8.68, 11.24, 6.97, 7.30, 11.29, 6.11, 7.47, 16.24, 10.86, 7.15, 6.70, 7.47, 10.83, 9.07, 7.44, 16.32, 9.01, 7.87, 9.33, 7.98, 12.09, 8.04, 7.74, 10.86, 6.50, 10.17, 6.06, 11.03, 8.40, 10.99, 10.08, 5.91, 7.71, 6.78, 5.27, 5.70, 6.92, 5.73, 7.32, 9.23, 3.75, 6.04, 7.46, 10.74, 18.90, 5.32, 10.51, 6.79, 7.42, 9.63, 9.11, 11.67, 8.59, 9.24, 10.52, 10.15, 9.27, 9.41, 6.00, 6.00, 5.67, 9.30, 7.71, 8.11, 10.98, 7.49



New PBs. Single=3.50, Ao12=6.48. Actually, I didn't get any sub-7 Ao12 until closer to the end. I decided I would change up when I would try to do the tips. Before, I was mostly doing them near the end of solves, but I found that it took too long to figure out which way I was supposed to turn them and also took extra moving of hands, so I experimented a bit and tried doing one or two tips near the beginning instead. Of course, I need to practice more to see which way is actually better for me but I suspect I will probably do at least one tip at the very beginning, maybe two and just leave one to do at the end which is usually fairly quick because my hands are already there and I have time to figure it out during last 3 edges. I still need to drill algs and have better execution.

918 previous + 172 today = 1090 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 1, 2014)

Day 6 (pyraminx 1-flip)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 201/201
best time: 4.25
worst time: 20.39

current avg5: 7.77 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 5.95 (σ = 0.82)

current avg12: 7.24 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 7.00 (σ = 1.06)

current avg50: 7.72 (σ = 1.33)
best avg50: 7.62 (σ = 1.31)

current avg100: 7.89 (σ = 1.58)
best avg100: 7.87 (σ = 1.57)

session avg: 8.19 (σ = 1.58)
session mean: 8.38





Spoiler: Times



7.87, 9.94, 6.48, 7.91, 7.06, 7.56, 5.65, 20.39, 13.44, 8.42, 6.97, 13.00, 12.01, 10.95, 9.70, 7.09, 9.60, 9.35, 8.28, 9.51, 7.25, 9.57, 9.26, 7.79, 10.75, 7.17, 13.07, 7.39, 8.49, 12.29, 8.80, 9.50, 9.46, 8.59, 7.57, 7.30, 8.20, 14.68, 11.50, 9.13, 9.29, 7.07, 6.21, 12.84, 10.37, 9.01, 8.11, 6.52, 6.72, 8.72, 4.25, 8.13, 9.05, 11.05, 6.03, 5.57, 8.18, 10.80, 10.43, 7.38, 7.42, 9.21, 9.48, 8.94, 6.88, 11.80, 5.86, 9.49, 7.19, 11.09, 8.07, 7.04, 7.48, 8.42, 7.80, 5.80, 6.59, 6.57, 9.97, 7.24, 6.09, 8.48, 8.78, 8.75, 5.23, 7.61, 7.55, 6.96, 9.37, 7.98, 6.04, 8.68, 4.38, 7.57, 11.29, 7.03, 13.08, 9.07, 8.29, 8.22, 6.92, 8.91, 10.79, 5.49, 8.67, 8.72, 8.85, 7.94, 8.83, 6.09, 6.93, 7.09, 6.36, 7.81, 8.46, 9.82, 4.60, 6.61, 6.20, 17.11, 5.03, 10.96, 5.60, 11.41, 6.81, 6.75, 7.34, 5.24, 8.63, 8.14, 6.21, 12.65, 6.42, 6.75, 11.87, 15.07, 7.60, 10.04, 19.49, 10.27, 5.42, 7.24, 8.94, 9.87, 8.02, 10.01, 7.92, 6.76, 6.61, 6.84, 6.85, 12.42, 5.96, 9.42, 8.63, 5.30, 8.15, 8.03, 7.84, 10.90, 6.29, 10.04, 7.35, 9.67, 7.35, 11.07, 8.44, 8.09, 6.67, 5.59, 9.20, 11.00, 8.30, 7.15, 4.31, 7.97, 7.53, 5.15, 8.41, 7.35, 10.08, 6.62, 5.45, 7.70, 8.47, 8.33, 7.94, 7.54, 5.71, 8.07, 4.64, 7.43, 7.75, 7.36, 7.29, 4.99, 8.26, 6.19, 9.64, 6.98, 8.08



1090 previous + 201 today = 1291 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 2, 2014)

Day 7 (pyraminx 1-flip)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 84/84
best time: 4.27
worst time: 33.97

current avg5: 7.45 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 6.18 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 7.63 (σ = 1.96)
best avg12: 6.56 (σ = 1.13)

current avg50: 7.48 (σ = 1.41)
best avg50: 7.26 (σ = 1.33)

session avg: 7.73 (σ = 1.57)
session mean: 8.13





Spoiler: Times



12.83, 10.38, 10.01, 8.85, 10.61, 6.91, 6.57, 33.97, 8.02, 9.54, 5.95, 9.94, 4.81, 9.32, 11.37, 9.10, 8.62, 7.97, 6.39, 9.09, 9.73, 9.01, 5.79, 5.21, 8.32, 5.41, 7.65, 10.02, 5.23, 6.71, 7.71, 7.25, 6.19, 5.35, 9.99, 7.66, 5.77, 9.79, 6.52, 12.55, 6.96, 7.89, 5.88, 8.83, 5.31, 9.17, 6.51, 6.40, 8.97, 6.64, 6.72, 6.65, 7.11, 5.76, 10.78, 7.47, 9.84, 5.65, 7.89, 6.41, 6.75, 6.39, 6.74, 8.02, 6.13, 7.26, 8.95, 9.11, 7.13, 6.56, 10.98, 5.39, 6.79, 13.98, 4.27, 6.37, 5.95, 12.56, 7.80, 7.19, 6.87, 8.63, 8.29, 5.88



1291 previous + 84 today = 1375 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 3, 2014)

Day 8 (pyraminx 1-flip)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 234/234
best time: 3.62
worst time: 16.90

current avg5: 7.78 (σ = 1.10)
best avg5: 5.72 (σ = 1.15)

current avg12: 7.84 (σ = 1.09)
best avg12: 6.60 (σ = 1.25)

current avg50: 7.84 (σ = 1.52)
best avg50: 7.39 (σ = 1.53)

current avg100: 7.93 (σ = 1.69)
best avg100: 7.56 (σ = 1.49)

session avg: 7.78 (σ = 1.53)
session mean: 7.94





Spoiler: Times



4.77, 10.76, 10.31, 7.12, 9.71, 7.57, 5.63, 8.29, 7.78, 5.88, 6.90, 9.68, 8.58, 8.82, 7.52, 7.21, 7.56, 8.85, 7.88, 8.96, 8.36, 9.82, 7.69, 8.69, 7.35, 7.78, 5.35, 10.64, 9.04, 7.19, 6.99, 6.95, 7.02, 7.60, 5.38, 10.90, 6.86, 8.11, 6.34, 9.23, 10.43, 6.20, 4.31, 6.47, 5.63, 9.23, 5.52, 5.27, 7.09, 5.79, 8.09, 10.78, 6.75, 15.77, 4.46, 7.59, 7.92, 8.56, 9.53, 5.38, 14.51, 6.33, 5.38, 7.53, 8.79, 6.20, 8.48, 7.32, 7.31, 7.17, 9.54, 6.80, 10.27, 10.13, 6.72, 8.16, 6.96, 4.02, 12.56, 5.79, 10.95, 7.40, 4.47, 9.47, 4.62, 5.64, 6.91, 5.96, 7.38, 8.29, 10.92, 8.66, 7.62, 6.81, 9.06, 6.42, 5.62, 6.87, 4.87, 5.38, 11.21, 7.26, 6.84, 6.80, 9.17, 5.85, 6.41, 7.52, 7.01, 12.08, 11.90, 8.59, 6.69, 7.78, 8.32, 6.31, 7.44, 7.67, 9.39, 8.25, 9.68, 7.07, 7.69, 8.38, 9.03, 5.16, 8.56, 11.47, 10.23, 6.06, 6.21, 7.98, 4.82, 9.56, 8.10, 7.25, 6.81, 7.09, 9.09, 9.82, 7.33, 6.12, 9.04, 7.71, 9.41, 6.06, 6.77, 8.71, 14.50, 10.87, 5.43, 4.78, 7.45, 7.23, 7.19, 4.22, 9.68, 6.93, 6.27, 8.70, 4.90, 7.98, 14.76, 6.46, 9.20, 5.67, 11.09, 9.27, 8.27, 7.02, 9.97, 8.15, 7.49, 15.54, 16.90, 10.14, 5.81, 8.26, 6.56, 6.66, 8.87, 6.98, 7.50, 7.33, 5.43, 6.83, 6.12, 5.95, 7.89, 8.61, 9.95, 10.40, 11.04, 13.91, 4.89, 10.46, 7.06, 10.57, 7.79, 9.79, 8.70, 8.03, 7.06, 9.37, 6.30, 7.52, 8.73, 7.03, 4.13, 7.05, 7.51, 14.30, 5.69, 7.42, 9.54, 5.73, 7.28, 5.95, 10.02, 3.62, 6.05, 7.33, 7.10, 7.69, 6.17, 7.48, 7.74, 9.02, 12.71, 9.77, 7.97, 8.77, 6.29, 6.60



1375 previous + 234 today = 1609 total

Day 9 no solves...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 5, 2014)

Day 10 (pyraminx 1-flip)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 193/193
best time: 2.24
worst time: 19.50

current avg5: 8.21 (σ = 2.38)
best avg5: 5.97 (σ = 1.41)

current avg12: 8.03 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 6.22 (σ = 1.30)

current avg50: 7.92 (σ = 1.52)
best avg50: 6.88 (σ = 1.16)

current avg100: 7.84 (σ = 1.43)
best avg100: 7.38 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 7.65 (σ = 1.40)
session mean: 7.81





Spoiler: Times



5.71, 8.74, 8.98, 5.39, 5.53, 8.84, 7.90, 8.48, 8.59, 13.31, 9.82, 5.36, 7.87, 7.98, 6.08, 6.52, 7.92, 9.88, 8.54, 8.01, 6.32, 5.46, 8.70, 8.09, 6.56, 11.56, 8.15, 6.41, 8.47, 8.63, 6.39, 7.68, 9.95, 5.92, 7.24, 6.12, 7.38, 8.61, 7.21, 9.45, 5.91, 7.52, 6.82, 9.78, 6.38, 13.06, 9.86, 7.99, 9.96, 6.77, 7.55, 6.69, 6.00, 6.70, 6.37, 6.41, 7.53, 7.99, 9.44, 5.38, 6.18, 11.06, 6.19, 10.32, 6.40, 5.82, 8.16, 6.58, 8.07, 5.25, 6.98, 6.33, 7.45, 4.75, 4.96, 7.64, 15.04, 7.95, 5.69, 6.58, 11.54, 7.68, 6.54, 6.87, 7.54, 6.69, 4.15, 4.35, 7.00, 8.61, 7.03, 4.78, 6.35, 7.29, 6.84, 7.76, 3.80, 7.99, 7.01, 5.38, 9.58, 7.63, 8.96, 7.43, 8.92, 7.67, 8.45, 6.97, 8.41, 8.14, 9.16, 7.86, 7.54, 6.37, 8.57, 7.77, 7.27, 10.06, 8.72, 9.77, 5.40, 8.38, 10.41, 11.35, 19.50, 5.69, 5.18, 8.88, 7.98, 14.29, 5.29, 7.18, 6.41, 7.95, 8.90, 7.32, 5.77, 6.36, 8.00, 6.87, 5.62, 8.32, 7.74, 7.76, 6.91, 6.88, 7.88, 8.40, 8.10, 8.79, 5.40, 7.55, 9.20, 6.26, 10.19, 2.24, 5.90, 6.51, 6.97, 6.92, 8.14, 5.46, 8.58, 8.51, 9.57, 5.58, 9.18, 8.28, 5.94, 10.93, 8.01, 11.31, 8.94, 6.05, 6.49, 8.78, 11.90, 7.94, 17.29, 5.94, 10.28, 9.60, 8.39, 8.19, 9.01, 7.39, 5.48, 6.90, 10.95, 6.68, 7.00, 12.64, 6.22



New PB Single = 2.24

1609 previous + 193 today = 1802 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 6, 2014)

Day 11 (pyraminx 1-flip)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 118/118
best time: 3.73
worst time: 15.39

current avg5: 7.17 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 6.09 (σ = 1.41)

current avg12: 7.45 (σ = 1.78)
best avg12: 7.16 (σ = 1.03)

current avg50: 7.89 (σ = 1.50)
best avg50: 7.61 (σ = 1.16)

current avg100: 7.78 (σ = 1.34)
best avg100: 7.72 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 7.86 (σ = 1.36)
session mean: 8.01





Spoiler: Times



7.63, 10.67, 11.99, 7.65, 8.00, 7.55, 8.99, 6.78, 7.48, 7.79, 10.28, 6.81, 9.14, 6.95, 6.64, 15.24, 6.10, 8.22, 7.24, 7.43, 7.27, 6.03, 8.40, 10.04, 5.90, 8.04, 7.69, 9.24, 7.66, 7.64, 7.76, 9.39, 7.81, 6.87, 8.77, 6.08, 6.85, 7.39, 7.26, 6.02, 7.59, 8.80, 11.88, 5.95, 5.54, 9.04, 7.54, 5.82, 6.67, 9.62, 7.32, 6.10, 7.35, 9.87, 6.51, 9.78, 5.87, 10.63, 10.80, 8.85, 5.82, 7.44, 7.85, 9.63, 5.78, 6.90, 7.80, 7.01, 7.87, 7.59, 9.02, 6.19, 8.10, 7.76, 5.91, 9.67, 15.39, 10.92, 7.82, 4.26, 7.83, 8.07, 8.48, 7.33, 14.27, 6.85, 7.17, 6.15, 6.16, 9.83, 8.20, 6.95, 5.46, 11.90, 7.61, 8.69, 8.67, 5.94, 6.01, 14.91, 8.48, 8.09, 8.18, 7.98, 6.88, 8.38, 8.80, 8.36, 9.69, 9.25, 4.63, 3.73, 7.62, 6.26, 7.40, 4.60, 7.86, 11.14



1802 previous + 118 today = 1920 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 8, 2014)

Day 12 and 13 (pyraminx 1-flip)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 103/103
best time: 4.51
worst time: 12.70

current avg5: 7.96 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 6.04 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 8.91 (σ = 1.40)
best avg12: 6.53 (σ = 0.79)

current avg50: 7.94 (σ = 1.57)
best avg50: 7.36 (σ = 1.37)

current avg100: 7.85 (σ = 1.42)
best avg100: 7.83 (σ = 1.42)

session avg: 7.85 (σ = 1.37)
session mean: 7.90





Spoiler: Times



8.82, 8.09, 6.91, 6.19, 10.72, 8.17, 6.24, 7.38, 8.33, 8.93, 10.27, 7.86, 8.03, 9.39, 8.40, 8.25, 8.89, 9.16, 7.84, 7.62, 6.19, 8.27, 7.90, 8.11, 6.16, 9.10, 7.46, 12.70, 7.20, 5.40, 10.56, 6.05, 8.20, 8.23, 5.84, 9.20, 7.40, 10.01, 8.75, 6.62, 9.68, 7.37, 6.11, 6.11, 6.12, 6.50, 5.98, 6.99, 5.41, 5.72, 9.41, 8.42, 6.78, 6.77, 5.93, 9.38, 5.43, 4.81, 8.37, 8.16, 6.68, 7.45, 7.15, 6.58, 7.78, 11.90, 6.35, 8.62, 6.67, 9.23, 8.17, 4.51, 9.33, 6.98, 6.67, 11.02, 10.42, 8.71, 7.06, 7.64, 7.32, 6.72, 8.19, 5.20, 10.17, 9.70, 6.97, 5.42, 11.48, 5.30, 8.74, 6.42, 10.26, 8.93, 11.79, 9.37, 9.42, 10.06, 10.77, 6.94, 8.29, 4.88, 8.66



1920 previous + 103 new = 2023 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 10, 2014)

Day 14 and 15 (pyraminx 1-flip)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 51/51
best time: 4.59
worst time: 14.81

current avg5: 7.66 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 6.32 (σ = 0.31)

current avg12: 8.05 (σ = 0.96)
best avg12: 6.80 (σ = 0.54)

current avg50: 7.59 (σ = 1.06)
best avg50: 7.59 (σ = 1.06)

session avg: 7.64 (σ = 1.09)
session mean: 7.71





Spoiler: Times



14.81, 7.51, 7.31, 6.32, 6.02, 6.67, 6.63, 4.59, 7.76, 9.65, 8.04, 9.91, 9.89, 8.83, 9.00, 8.93, 7.58, 6.54, 8.13, 6.58, 6.11, 7.44, 6.50, 6.71, 6.58, 7.26, 7.14, 5.53, 9.03, 7.59, 6.06, 6.80, 9.02, 8.37, 6.80, 8.08, 8.75, 8.39, 5.42, 8.27, 9.37, 8.68, 9.45, 8.59, 6.32, 7.37, 4.91, 7.62, 6.96, 8.95, 8.40



Really didn't have much time to do pyraminx lately. Probably won't this Thanksgiving weekend either. Guess I'll have to catch up later.

2023 previous + 51 new = 2174 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 11, 2014)

Day 16 (pyraminx 1-flip)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.12
worst time: 15.67

current avg5: 7.53 (σ = 1.16)
best avg5: 6.46 (σ = 1.47)

current avg12: 7.61 (σ = 1.39)
best avg12: 6.99 (σ = 0.84)

current avg50: 7.50 (σ = 1.15)
best avg50: 7.50 (σ = 1.15)

current avg100: 7.89 (σ = 1.42)
best avg100: 7.89 (σ = 1.42)

session avg: 7.89 (σ = 1.42)
session mean: 7.99





Spoiler: Times



7.37, 8.51, 9.85, 14.62, 7.52, 6.97, 10.57, 10.07, 6.82, 7.99, 11.72, 10.83, 8.15, 5.70, 5.52, 4.38, 12.63, 8.62, 10.06, 6.23, 15.67, 8.02, 7.44, 6.27, 4.37, 7.61, 6.64, 7.59, 7.23, 6.89, 9.91, 7.00, 8.61, 5.85, 9.17, 6.05, 8.93, 7.82, 11.73, 8.22, 7.66, 10.52, 9.84, 8.66, 9.78, 8.06, 9.15, 9.37, 5.97, 8.86, 7.89, 10.50, 5.79, 7.11, 4.65, 7.77, 7.16, 9.02, 6.49, 7.31, 10.94, 6.91, 10.90, 6.34, 6.74, 7.97, 4.91, 9.12, 7.27, 6.18, 7.29, 6.65, 8.55, 7.16, 5.75, 8.43, 7.33, 7.51, 9.58, 7.22, 8.85, 7.90, 5.65, 7.75, 9.18, 6.23, 8.39, 6.20, 8.90, 5.80, 5.05, 8.73, 8.79, 8.06, 8.19, 8.07, 9.33, 6.20, 4.12, 8.32



2174 previous + 100 today = 2274 total

Edit: Day 17-19 no solves. No time.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm joining for Roux (3x3)

Day 1 42/4219.5


Spoiler



1:08.45, 35.63, 42.88, 53.50, 32.65, 51.28, 51.50, 42.70, 51.26, 51.37, 31.54, 51.84, 41.70, 39.82, 36.55, 39.43, 45.88, 44.75, 30.25, 35.54, 53.93, 47.91, 34.22, 36.12, 36.14, 50.48, 36.11, 41.82, 30.95, 40.40, 43.47, 41.78, 36.53, 35.63, 42.30, 33.97, 39.09, 38.78, 40.58, 55.35, 36.22, 35.60


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 15, 2014)

Bah... I guess I'm giving this up. After the busy thanksgiving weekend I totally lost motivation to practice pyraminx. I am doing more 4x4 though.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 24, 2014)

Lel after a huge hiatus

Day 2 (4x4) 24/4219.5


Spoiler



2:10.11, 1:32.66, 1:39.04, 1:30.83, 1:42.97, 1:25.32, 1:18.01, 1:44.44, 1:28.27+, 1:35.27, 1:33.73, 1:37.02+, 1:32.05+, 1:35.51, 1:25.97, 1:26.80, 1:34.75


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 1, 2014)

Day 37 (pyraminx 1-flip)

Ok, so I took a long break since Thanksgiving but just got my Moyu Pyraminx today. I love it. It's better than butter. So I'm just going to finish my solves though it is more than a month since I started.



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.33
worst time: 24.97

current avg5: 8.26 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 6.33 (σ = 0.81)

current avg12: 9.14 (σ = 2.60)
best avg12: 6.90 (σ = 0.94)

current avg50: 7.72 (σ = 1.43)
best avg50: 7.55 (σ = 1.24)

current avg100: 8.06 (σ = 1.59)
best avg100: 8.06 (σ = 1.59)

session avg: 8.06 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 8.47





Spoiler: Times



7.32, 5.23, 8.09, 4.94, 9.61, 9.45, 9.66, 10.58, 7.35, 14.44, 9.44, 14.46, 6.55, 8.89, 8.71, 7.33, 24.97, 7.36, 8.09, 6.21, 8.92, 6.48, 9.69, 7.82, 7.47, 9.45, 6.56, 7.82, 6.31, 7.86, 8.69, 7.97, 6.46, 7.71, 10.64, 9.56, 7.81, 10.54, 10.63, 4.86, 6.43, 8.75, 10.37, 7.34, 6.59, 8.30, 6.62, 9.51, 7.79, 10.77, 7.12, 7.93, 6.48, 4.33, 6.27, 7.03, 7.83, 5.76, 9.41, 8.07, 8.08, 6.54, 7.45, 5.46, 8.91, 8.19, 5.77, 6.71, 6.36, 7.20, 6.25, 18.55, 7.69, 6.90, 8.65, 6.06, 8.30, 8.77, 10.08, 8.69, 5.84, 5.25, 7.27, 5.89, 7.54, 9.27, 8.85, 10.95, 7.87, 5.54, 11.26, 10.20, 7.93, 8.72, 24.47, 15.13, 7.78, 8.12, 5.38, 8.88



Of course, I'm a little slower than when I stopped because I'm out of practice again and had to remember my algs and things like that. Plus, I don't really like the stickers on the Moyu Pyraminx, actually. They are small and I prefer the fluorescent orange colour (or whatever it is) on the SS. Guess I'll have to make a sticker order sometime...

2274 previous + 100 today = 2374 total


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 3, 2014)

Day 39 (pyraminx 1-flip)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 215/215
best time: 3.96
worst time: 18.40

current avg5: 9.40 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 5.69 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 8.35 (σ = 1.67)
best avg12: 6.49 (σ = 1.18)

current avg50: 8.37 (σ = 1.47)
best avg50: 7.20 (σ = 1.08)

current avg100: 8.01 (σ = 1.37)
best avg100: 7.55 (σ = 1.24)

session avg: 7.80 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 7.94





Spoiler: Times



6.68, 8.70, 7.79, 4.87, 11.44, 5.52, 7.15, 6.32, 8.48, 4.71, 5.39, 6.63, 5.47, 7.74, 7.29, 7.51, 5.87, 6.96, 10.34, 12.97, 7.51, 6.33, 6.41, 9.74, 5.86, 8.25, 10.03, 8.58, 6.12, 7.56, 8.85, 7.86, 8.92, 7.00, 6.05, 13.95, 8.43, 7.40, 6.82, 5.23, 6.92, 9.32, 6.58, 6.53, 9.03, 8.78, 8.02, 7.16, 8.42, 6.37, 9.14, 6.69, 6.86, 9.72, 5.41, 6.79, 8.02, 7.63, 10.75, 7.56, 7.54, 7.50, 8.52, 6.79, 7.40, 8.01, 9.49, 8.54, 7.03, 18.40, 7.41, 10.42, 6.77, 7.91, 7.50, 10.34, 7.69, 8.88, 8.70, 6.67, 7.01, 8.67, 8.28, 16.54, 6.81, 12.04, 7.95, 6.29, 4.51, 6.65, 8.55, 6.95, 6.71, 7.94, 8.11, 13.46, 7.94, 11.07, 7.71, 6.94, 4.78, 6.39, 5.29, 7.41, 5.40, 7.24, 5.69, 8.75, 7.67, 7.41, 6.08, 6.42, 7.21, 7.55, 6.13, 5.51, 6.54, 6.16, 6.85, 6.14, 8.00, 9.53, 9.43, 6.90, 7.62, 9.39, 7.70, 4.77, 7.94, 7.47, 7.28, 8.32, 5.71, 9.92, 7.76, 8.18, 5.88, 6.63, 9.35, 7.05, 9.42, 6.02, 6.91, 10.30, 7.65, 6.58, 6.71, 9.61, 7.75, 7.24, 3.96, 6.22, 7.22, 10.46, 9.84, 7.09, 6.52, 7.61, 10.34, 7.82, 10.56, 8.39, 7.51, 8.11, 7.42, 7.86, 5.86, 9.57, 7.26, 9.37, 10.07, 8.59, 7.24, 6.46, 5.93, 6.73, 6.55, 9.22, 6.49, 11.37, 7.53, 6.25, 9.04, 8.47, 9.61, 11.23, 11.98, 10.79, 8.54, 8.95, 6.64, 8.54, 8.30, 5.66, 10.08, 9.49, 8.60, 9.90, 6.91, 8.80, 7.50, 7.58, 10.65, 11.46, 8.77, 7.13, 5.73, 6.52, 6.10, 7.44, 8.82, 10.14, 7.86, 13.42, 9.25



2374 previous + 215 new = 2589 total


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 3, 2014)

I kind of want to try this for 3x3x3, and see if i can actually get decent at it...
If I do F2L/LL training, I'll count it as half a solve each and hopefully do a balance of the two so it evens out overall.

We'll see how it goes


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 5, 2014)

Day 41 (pyraminx 1-flip)



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 444/444
best time: 3.16
worst time: 19.15

current avg5: 7.37 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 5.22 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 6.84 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 5.91 (σ = 0.95)

current avg50: 7.02 (σ = 1.01)
best avg50: 6.73 (σ = 1.06)

current avg100: 7.12 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 6.99 (σ = 1.15)

session avg: 7.19 (σ = 1.22)
session mean: 7.35





Spoiler: Times



7.82, 11.32, 7.25, 9.10, 3.98, 6.74, 8.34, 6.93, 7.06, 6.97, 7.63, 7.94, 6.55, 7.91, 8.46, 6.23, 7.60, 11.25, 7.67, 14.02, 5.19, 10.12, 15.08, 7.51, 9.71, 6.27, 12.22, 5.90, 8.67, 6.64, 4.11, 6.45, 6.16, 7.65, 4.63, 7.02, 5.90, 7.90, 9.69, 6.87, 8.21, 7.10, 7.17, 6.81, 7.30, 7.52, 5.85, 4.83, 7.60, 6.60, 7.88, 7.61, 9.36, 10.15, 8.29, 5.80, 8.09, 6.34, 9.55, 7.11, 6.58, 6.28, 9.21, 9.76, 4.67, 7.69, 8.99, 6.24, 10.35, 6.70, 7.40, 5.17, 7.08, 3.81, 5.69, 5.32, 6.06, 4.65, 4.81, 6.84, 7.24, 6.41, 7.18, 6.65, 7.11, 7.11, 8.82, 6.36, 5.82, 8.08, 7.56, 6.98, 6.02, 9.91, 6.20, 5.95, 7.01, 7.05, 6.34, 7.06, 12.12, 7.60, 6.70, 5.47, 7.03, 7.33, 5.55, 5.73, 5.48, 9.02, 8.89, 3.99, 13.48, 7.02, 8.07, 5.85, 3.16, 8.69, 7.10, 7.54, 7.85, 7.45, 5.33, 7.88, 6.23, 11.83, 10.72, 8.55, 6.08, 7.27, 6.21, 6.40, 5.62, 7.53, 5.65, 6.42, 8.29, 7.83, 6.04, 5.78, 12.35, 6.72, 9.30, 6.86, 6.16, 18.67, 8.13, 7.99, 9.82, 9.12, 7.59, 6.40, 5.64, 10.62, 9.26, 8.25, 9.73, 7.63, 5.49, 5.43, 7.18, 7.23, 5.90, 5.56, 7.82, 6.08, 5.67, 10.10, 6.10, 6.73, 5.98, 6.93, 7.95, 6.65, 8.06, 7.97, 5.85, 7.18, 6.37, 5.37, 8.18, 8.04, 8.54, 7.79, 10.28, 9.65, 6.36, 7.36, 5.32, 10.61, 5.12, 8.32, 7.91, 5.93, 10.21, 7.24, 5.88, 8.92, 5.52, 6.69, 6.14, 8.01, 7.09, 7.71, 5.37, 6.30, 7.36, 6.28, 8.05, 8.61, 9.05, 6.44, 8.53, 4.59, 9.04, 9.06, 7.79, 7.69, 6.32, 7.16, 6.43, 6.55, 7.55, 6.51, 9.79, 5.20, 7.18, 11.82, 7.08, 5.50, 7.56, 6.79, 7.11, 5.80, 8.07, 6.82, 9.92, 5.34, 7.48, 4.84, 4.89, 7.41, 5.68, 6.05, 6.06, 7.54, 7.84, 7.37, 6.04, 6.11, 10.55, 4.34, 14.57, 8.31, 9.23, 7.10, 7.84, 7.17, 5.32, 6.36, 5.56, 5.05, 6.66, 7.82, 8.54, 8.81, 6.82, 9.55, 8.09, 6.59, 6.31, 6.57, 7.12, 7.56, 10.55, 7.30, 6.81, 6.82, 8.70, 9.05, 5.80, 5.64, 6.05, 6.81, 7.81, 5.91, 5.81, 8.55, 6.08, 5.49, 6.82, 5.81, 6.79, 7.30, 5.80, 7.15, 6.83, 6.81, 7.54, 6.55, 5.30, 5.54, 6.83, 8.04, 6.66, 6.07, 16.81, 7.34, 8.59, 7.72, 7.39, 7.07, 8.56, 7.08, 9.34, 8.24, 5.87, 7.25, 6.57, 6.96, 8.09, 6.30, 5.27, 6.30, 3.70, 10.72, 11.33, 8.30, 7.81, 8.03, 5.06, 6.30, 4.56, 5.33, 5.80, 7.80, 6.81, 7.08, 8.04, 7.49, 7.31, 7.60, 7.28, 8.34, 8.84, 7.28, 8.59, 7.02, 6.33, 6.84, 5.01, 7.33, 6.47, 10.68, 8.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.79, 7.86, 5.65, 6.84, 9.24, 4.95, 6.21, 5.55, 4.97, 8.48, 19.15, 6.93, 8.15, 9.31, 6.23, 5.61, 8.04, 7.01, 6.76, 10.14, 6.19, 5.71, 5.84, 7.69, 6.39, 8.57, 11.46, 7.46, 5.86, 4.67, 7.81, 7.26, 3.95, 4.62, 5.66, 7.72, 9.31, 6.24, 6.02, 6.25, 7.71, 8.70, 7.85, 7.39, 8.66, 8.62, 6.92, 5.87, 4.92, 9.06, 7.33, 6.90, 13.85, 6.12, 8.00, 5.60, 8.19, 7.80, 5.86, 6.63, 6.10, 11.66, 7.72, 7.43, 5.77, 6.96, 5.27, 6.60, 4.79, 5.56, 6.10, 7.85, 7.93, 7.37, 7.88, 6.96, 5.82, 5.63, 5.06, 8.20, 6.92, 6.54, 6.42, 10.01, 7.85, 7.83, 6.23



Nice to see that my times are going down again. New PBs using 1-flip: Ao5=5.22, Ao12=5.91. Also sub-7 Ao100.

2589 previous + 444 new = 3033 total


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 2, 2015)

Okay, I'm going to give this a shot. (3x3)
Day 1: 1 April 2015

110/4219.5 solves



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 110/110
best time: 11.89
worst time: 26.62
best mo3: 15.04 (σ = 2.73)
best avg5: 16.24 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 17.27 (σ = 1.81)
best avg50: 18.64 (σ = 1.75)
best avg100: 18.80 (σ = 1.82)
session avg: 18.83 (σ = 1.79)
session mean: 18.88





Spoiler: Times



18.24, 24.39, 15.65, 19.73, 20.61, 15.81, 20.60, 19.72, 18.77, 18.68, 19.32, 17.76, 18.21, 21.08, 17.98, 22.38+, 17.91, 18.95, 16.64, 17.79, 18.89, 17.21, 16.88, 15.46, 17.65, 19.22, 17.05, 16.09, 18.40, 18.38, 19.90, 17.79, 19.65, 18.30, 16.16, 19.94, 16.43, 20.96, 18.21, 16.48, 16.74, 11.89, 23.17, 24.42, 22.36, 20.63, 21.53, 16.45, 17.22, 21.38, 21.04, 20.80, 20.83, 19.36, 16.61, 20.22, 21.34, 18.80, 17.97, 17.65, 21.33, 26.62+, 19.97, 23.21, 19.79, 19.56, 20.74, 12.90, 18.79, 15.40, 20.08, 19.92, 21.83, 16.50, 20.53, 20.31, 19.40, 19.30, 16.58+, 21.30, 18.65, 18.32, 22.85+, 18.07, 20.36, 19.22, 19.58, 23.94, 17.59, 17.83, 16.39, 19.23, 18.86, 19.31, 20.25, 17.28, 16.40, 16.45, 16.35, 22.11, 15.77, 17.94, 17.74, 21.71, 18.02, 17.26, 16.01, 15.45, 14.06, 19.62



Not too bad, and the 11.89 is a PB single!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Day 2: 2 April 2015
Total: 250/4219.5 Solves



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 140/140
best time: 13.21
worst time: 26.56
best mo3: 15.57 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 16.07 (σ = 0.31)
best avg12: 17.37 (σ = 0.94)
best avg50: 17.85 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 18.18 (σ = 1.66)
session avg: 18.29 (σ = 1.79)
session mean: 18.36





Spoiler: Times



14.12, 18.37, 24.02, 16.56, 21.00, 20.53, 22.62, 20.84, 21.03, 18.81, 17.21, 19.10, 16.32, 16.17, 15.72, 14.83, 17.76, 17.94, 17.86, 19.43, 18.20, 17.74, 17.87, 18.22, 19.29, 18.83, 14.60, 17.29, 17.74, 16.79, 19.96, 17.29, 16.45, 19.21, 18.71, 15.17, 20.91, 17.55, 18.28, 16.22, 17.53, 17.47, 24.00, 18.70, 16.72, 18.91, 17.15, 16.02, 17.78, 16.05, 17.12, 21.12, 22.39, 20.13, 16.55, 19.27, 18.85, 17.18, 19.07, 20.08, 17.91, 14.60, 18.94, 16.57, 17.83, 20.71, 18.40, 15.40, 14.13, 19.05, 22.31, 24.10, 21.79, 19.23, 20.68, 17.49, 16.56, 18.24, 15.72, 20.01, 15.92, 20.38, 18.60, 14.83, 18.56, 18.36, 17.75, 15.65, 15.81, 23.37, 17.83, 18.39, 26.56, 20.43, 19.86, 14.53, 16.93, 19.16, 19.80, 19.30, 19.26, 18.32, 19.24, 18.12, 19.47, 19.49, 22.05, 19.98, 15.85, 18.40, 13.58, 18.42, 19.04, 16.88, 17.45, 17.97, 22.38, 15.18, 19.63, 18.37, 16.56, 19.88, 13.21, 20.63, 17.75, 14.56, 21.15, 21.51+, 23.76+, 16.58, 19.12, 16.30, 19.23, 18.13, 16.18, 16.62, 15.57, 19.96, 18.76, 16.23


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 4, 2015)

Day 3: 3 April 2015

100 solves today, total: 350/4219.5 solves.



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 100/100
best time: 13.49
worst time: 26.09
best mo3: 14.60 (σ = 0.85)
best avg5: 15.33 (σ = 0.81)
best avg12: 16.84 (σ = 2.12)
best avg50: 17.85 (σ = 1.81)
best avg100: 18.33 (σ = 1.81)
session avg: 18.33 (σ = 1.81)
session mean: 18.38





Spoiler: Times



20.93, 16.84, 21.85, 18.14, 18.34, 19.13, 18.86, 19.29, 17.99, 18.27, 19.98, 17.24, 16.40, 16.01, 20.09, 17.94, 19.95, 14.45, 13.83, 15.52, 19.87, 16.03, 18.37, 13.78, 18.93, 18.88, 20.26+, 17.77, 18.99, 17.49, 18.47, 15.51, 21.72, 21.69, 19.09, 15.41, 20.64, 18.39, 21.55, 16.26, 23.03, 17.04, 17.73, 17.87, 16.94, 20.03+, 21.54, 15.12, 19.19, 15.21, 18.63, 17.12, 17.24, 20.76, 17.46, 18.58, 15.37, 15.56+, 19.01, 13.49, 16.43, 18.08, 18.39, 18.70, 15.50, 17.56, 18.33+, 17.72, 19.39, 17.32, 20.68, 19.78, 15.54, 22.28, 18.02, 18.20, 14.81, 16.17, 19.00, 20.81, 20.95, 18.13, 18.22, 24.31, 14.49, 16.60, 26.09, 19.70, 20.15, 15.89, 19.59, 18.62, 20.40, 22.75, 17.40, 16.25, 20.22, 17.17, 21.53, 19.66+



I'm a bit behind, but luckily I'm now on spring break!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 5, 2015)

Day 4: 4 April 2015

Total Solves: 550/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 200/200
best time: 13.24
worst time: 27.59
best mo3: 15.03 (σ = 1.57)
best avg5: 15.31 (σ = 0.13)
best avg12: 16.59 (σ = 2.13)
best avg50: 17.68 (σ = 1.52)
best avg100: 17.77 (σ = 1.59)
session avg: 17.99 (σ = 1.81)
session mean: 18.09





Spoiler: Times



21.49+, 16.41, 18.64, 14.86, 16.86, 15.77, 19.93, 16.79, 22.06+, 20.00, 17.00, 20.31, 15.46, 14.42, 22.89, 15.23, 15.24, 19.88, 15.06, 18.41, 16.16, 13.24, 15.68, 21.05, 19.85, 20.90, 15.55, 20.48, 16.30, 21.19, 20.31, 19.25, 14.22, 20.94+, 20.69, 23.71, 16.48, 23.40, 16.30, 16.43, 15.23, 17.74, 15.64, 14.86, 16.99, 17.83, 15.11, 20.07, 18.54, 18.49, 19.71, 17.51, 17.58, 18.55, 19.92, 14.49, 13.72, 22.29, 16.93, 17.63, 19.25, 19.11, 19.10, 16.66, 20.01, 16.73, 17.60, 17.14, 20.92, 16.84, 17.44, 21.23, 17.93, 18.56, 18.63, 21.42, 19.03, 15.60, 17.90, 16.82, 18.41, 17.79, 17.40, 14.69, 19.00, 19.05, 14.51, 15.60, 16.82, 15.66, 18.79, 19.23, 17.44, 19.64, 21.86, 16.77, 17.48, 19.05, 20.43, 16.86, 16.86, 16.80, 15.79, 14.81, 17.72, 15.82, 24.31, 16.44, 16.89, 19.31, 18.77, 19.69, 20.79, 18.80, 13.71, 20.47, 19.94, 17.43, 19.95, 17.74, 15.37, 18.25, 15.26, 16.39, 18.53, 19.42, 16.70, 16.55, 20.50, 21.39, 19.18, 18.28, 16.84, 16.40, 14.01, 16.73, 15.95, 17.52, 20.07, 17.53, 18.48, 17.39, 16.37, 18.83, 14.70, 16.32, 21.29, 16.71, 20.56, 19.73, 17.75, 17.63, 16.59, 17.29, 18.01, 16.65, 20.90, 15.91, 16.73, 17.02, 20.53, 19.12, 21.34, 15.72, 27.59, 17.68, 19.37, 16.18, 16.83, 16.25, 18.09, 17.38, 17.46, 16.56, 14.70, 19.99, 24.06, 17.85, 22.15, 19.64, 15.73, 16.52, 16.39, 19.34, 20.07, 18.60, 17.82, 17.07, 16.32, 17.54, 21.18, 19.68, 17.24, 17.80, 24.91+, 21.54, 20.24, 17.18, 15.37, 19.03



A bit slower today, but overall pretty good.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 6, 2015)

Day 5: 5 April 2015

Total Solves: 629/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 79/79
best time: 13.11
worst time: 26.10
best mo3: 14.50 (σ = 1.26)
current avg5: 19.71 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 15.14 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 16.56 (σ = 1.68)
best avg50: 18.31 (σ = 1.98)
session avg: 18.46 (σ = 2.01)
session mean: 18.56





Spoiler: Times



15.95, 22.07, 19.23, 16.84, 18.07, 15.32, 23.00, 15.57, 21.32, 19.79, 19.14, 21.84, 22.60, 15.05, 19.82, 16.87, 18.69, 14.82, 13.11, 15.57, 17.04, 15.02, 17.29, 19.73, 15.48, 17.30, 19.73, 17.82, 21.01, 15.81, 21.09, 20.00, 20.15, 18.76, 16.64+, 15.05, 18.23, 17.57, 22.24, 19.87, 18.56, 25.71+, 19.01, 17.01, 17.31, 17.70, 17.42, 20.91, 21.58, 16.96, 18.22, 16.87, 19.98, 20.35, 21.05, 21.80, 19.66, 16.74, 19.04, 18.87, 18.47, 26.10, 18.38, 15.25, 16.75, 15.76, 18.99, 16.54, 19.19, 15.34, 16.24, 18.07, 18.15, 22.34, 20.58, 18.96, 19.58, 20.81, 15.27



Not as many solves today as I would have liked, but I'll manage.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 7, 2015)

Day 6: 6 April 2015

Total Solves: 795/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 166/166
best time: 11.15
worst time: 31.51
best mo3: 14.61 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 15.27 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 16.53 (σ = 1.16)
best avg50: 17.23 (σ = 1.39)
best avg100: 17.63 (σ = 1.70)
session avg: 17.85 (σ = 1.82)
session mean: 17.96





Spoiler: Times



19.30, 19.84, 21.80, 16.58, 17.19, 20.05, 15.16, 17.10, 23.24, 18.73, 16.93, 14.77, 22.00, 17.98, 23.70, 19.56, 15.18, 20.41, 20.50+, 17.72, 11.15, 20.77, 14.06, 18.43, 26.22, 15.30, 22.07, 17.24, 20.96+, 17.51, 17.15, 17.86, 17.44, 15.24, 18.54, 18.43, 17.12, 17.38, 12.84, 18.30, 23.01+, 18.20, 19.63, 16.03, 19.64+, 14.63, 15.91, 18.12, 14.97, 18.24, 19.06, 20.81, 15.00, 15.11, 18.18, 17.31, 21.32+, 17.61, 17.81, 18.94, 18.70, 16.95, 19.15, 17.15, 22.30, 18.54, 19.27, 19.21, 22.30, 17.27, 17.44, 16.62, 16.95, 13.92, 18.79, 16.24, 23.43, 20.12, 12.04, 19.14, 17.70, 16.68, 17.08, 17.61, 17.06, 16.97, 18.02, 21.29, 18.64, 18.57, 18.75, 20.08, 14.28, 15.87, 19.88, 22.24, 18.26, 15.06, 15.29, 16.07, 20.45, 16.85, 31.51, 17.01, 16.41, 15.13, 17.60, 18.88, 17.95, 14.54, 16.01, 22.59, 17.00, 16.17, 17.71, 19.68, 16.20, 17.05, 17.09, 18.24, 16.41, 14.87, 14.54, 14.41, 17.76, 22.37+, 20.14, 18.74, 17.28, 16.53, 15.92, 18.41, 18.87, 19.04, 18.04, 18.80, 18.35, 16.61, 18.59, 16.44, 18.83, 14.20, 16.46, 18.78+, 15.00, 18.92, 17.92, 14.34, 15.78, 17.20, 17.01, 19.11, 15.37, 18.25, 16.32, 19.78, 21.94+, 15.47, 17.47, 16.02, 17.35, 19.95, 18.68, 20.02, 14.41, 18.42



Another PB today, 11.15. PLL skip.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 8, 2015)

Day 7: 7 April 2015

Total Solves: 1124/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 329/329
best time: 11.61
worst time: 30.85
best mo3: 14.50 (σ = 1.14)
best avg5: 14.70 (σ = 0.31)
best avg12: 15.56 (σ = 1.07)
best avg50: 17.00 (σ = 1.66)
best avg100: 17.54 (σ = 1.74)
session avg: 18.16 (σ = 1.89)
session mean: 18.24





Spoiler: Times



21.17, 17.20, 18.82, 25.20, 17.89, 18.06, 17.93, 20.59, 16.63, 17.09, 17.74, 18.41, 20.34, 24.91, 21.49, 19.86, 22.10, 18.32, 18.34, 19.91, 16.73, 19.82, 18.86, 17.44, 20.59, 23.68, 14.57, 21.70, 19.68, 15.39, 20.25, 15.59, 17.77, 16.75, 16.60, 17.64, 20.84, 18.44, 20.90+, 20.49, 19.46, 19.37, 17.07, 19.18, 16.16, 16.87, 14.66, 13.03, 19.83, 21.68, 16.88, 12.67, 15.31, 18.68, 17.67, 17.78, 19.14, 14.81, 16.71, 18.27, 16.17, 19.28, 18.29, 18.14, 17.24, 15.81, 18.92, 13.93, 14.73, 21.80, 16.35, 16.84, 24.93, 16.23, 16.55, 16.65, 16.45, 14.99, 16.69, 19.17, 21.18, 21.01, 17.54, 17.42, 17.11, 22.35, 17.68, 20.34, 19.65, 18.81, 18.54, 18.38, 17.17, 20.07, 15.34, 18.36, 17.34+, 17.57, 16.33, 21.21, 18.41, 16.65, 19.63, 22.05, 17.17, 16.24, 17.41, 17.75, 13.93, 18.03, 17.63, 21.12, 18.22, 17.31, 18.88, 17.40, 16.18, 11.61, 16.35, 16.60, 24.37, 18.97, 17.14, 21.00, 16.16, 18.04, 18.76, 17.33+, 17.26, 16.88, 17.94, 16.04, 13.38, 20.51, 18.14, 17.13, 18.83, 16.54, 15.02, 13.79, 18.60, 17.79, 15.56, 17.29, 22.30+, 16.12, 24.52, 18.07+, 17.15, 16.70, 17.21, 18.09, 21.67, 15.27, 15.88, 18.58, 15.54, 17.25, 21.38, 18.87, 20.70, 18.02, 13.26, 19.35, 16.89, 19.38, 20.96, 21.48, 20.26, 17.74, 20.39, 21.54+, 21.88, 16.73, 22.58+, 18.29+, 17.38, 20.68, 19.74, 16.29, 23.82, 16.98, 15.15, 18.58, 17.78, 18.06, 23.50, 23.33, 23.58, 15.53, 19.56, 18.63, 20.69, 15.50, 17.94, 17.26, 16.81, 19.35, 16.18, 17.43+, 17.25, 17.96+, 18.27, 20.12+, 19.50+, 17.29, 22.81, 19.88, 17.39+, 20.50, 23.04, 23.80, 20.48, 24.69, 22.56, 20.41, 23.33, 19.32, 19.48, 20.25, 19.20, 14.54, 21.11, 18.66, 18.76, 18.35, 18.14, 24.04, 16.51, 17.82, 15.29, 20.70, 18.84, 16.79, 15.48, 17.86, 17.18, 19.25, 17.37, 15.67, 20.29, 19.71, 13.37, 17.33, 17.87, 16.06, 16.00, 14.96, 17.89, 16.38, 15.69, 15.74, 18.35, 18.94, 12.76, 15.96, 16.59, 22.01, 16.11, 18.06, 18.22, 17.15, 16.81+, 19.48, 18.69, 18.00, 15.58, 19.77, 19.34, 15.77, 16.38, 16.18, 13.36, 17.05, 16.21, 17.58+, 19.22, 20.50, 19.97, 18.42, 16.75, 22.00, 19.63+, 19.10+, 14.58, 14.42, 14.65, 15.28, 15.04, 13.19, 15.63, 17.86, 15.57, 19.38+, 15.80, 16.78, 30.85, 17.74, 17.12, 19.99, 17.44, 21.34, 16.06, 23.42, 17.33, 18.27, 17.67, 17.77, 15.47, 18.59, 17.67, 21.58, 17.71, 19.88, 16.06, 18.23, 18.70, 18.66, 14.52, 22.83, 17.22, 16.18, 17.51, 21.47, 18.81, 15.67, 20.14, 18.83, 13.75



Just did a ton of solves today since I was bored, plus I'm getting ahead while I'm still on spring break. Did decently well, but overall the times were not the best today. 

Also, yay, 1/4 of the way to 4219.5!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 8, 2015)

Day 8: 8 April 2015

Total Solves: 1339/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 215/215
best time: 12.42
worst time: 28.58
best mo3: 15.42 (σ = 1.49)
best avg5: 15.49 (σ = 0.23)
best avg12: 16.70 (σ = 1.13)
best avg50: 17.79 (σ = 1.94)
best avg100: 17.97 (σ = 1.88)
session avg: 18.16 (σ = 1.81)
session mean: 18.27





Spoiler: Times



15.07, 18.45, 18.04, 17.00, 17.02, 17.10, 19.74, 16.87, 17.32, 14.41, 17.13, 14.72, 17.75, 17.55, 14.51, 20.15, 21.23+, 16.85, 17.36, 16.43, 18.80, 18.83, 16.42, 21.61+, 14.98, 14.86, 20.97, 16.90, 17.34, 18.87, 17.52, 14.93, 17.68, 21.70, 14.81, 17.60, 16.21, 17.20, 15.54, 23.80, 16.02, 21.69, 19.57, 22.14, 17.27, 21.62, 16.59, 17.16, 21.55, 19.02, 17.09, 16.84, 18.67, 18.18, 19.45, 18.95, 16.79, 17.79, 16.93, 19.70, 19.37, 19.53, 19.72, 21.20, 18.94, 20.14, 16.14, 22.39+, 17.08, 20.99, 15.84, 18.44, 17.93, 20.86, 19.05, 23.59, 15.92, 17.52, 20.89, 17.64, 16.82, 19.43, 22.93, 19.77, 20.91, 21.90, 18.78, 16.39, 17.92, 25.75, 21.56, 19.28+, 20.61, 20.43, 16.38, 18.20, 18.52, 19.12, 16.17, 16.85, 13.79, 18.22, 19.30, 15.46, 15.39+, 16.54, 14.95, 18.83+, 17.24, 22.07, 15.75, 20.58, 19.57, 19.14, 16.04, 14.76, 15.60, 16.79, 21.97, 18.33+, 18.59, 22.67, 21.64, 26.82, 16.78, 15.07, 15.71, 19.06, 15.49, 15.26, 19.92+, 15.09, 21.20, 17.65, 17.54, 17.29, 18.82, 22.78, 16.68, 16.96, 18.31, 20.91, 18.09, 17.45, 17.90, 16.04, 17.87, 18.15, 19.53, 19.26, 21.62+, 17.06, 21.51, 15.62, 16.80, 19.72, 17.68, 19.53, 15.84+, 22.11, 16.60, 18.84, 17.64, 19.24, 22.55, 19.16, 18.53, 21.02, 16.16, 14.99, 20.22, 17.29, 19.87, 20.88+, 15.38, 19.77, 19.14, 18.30, 14.62, 28.58+, 17.23, 18.68, 16.30, 18.15, 17.33, 19.40, 15.99, 15.41, 15.56, 16.72, 15.63, 18.14, 16.40, 16.82, 19.44, 18.18, 17.61, 16.71, 18.69, 17.85, 20.21, 16.25, 18.63, 16.45, 19.05, 17.47, 17.78, 18.08, 16.68, 12.42, 17.96, 20.43, 19.14, 17.16, 17.90


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Day 9: 9 April 2015

Total Solves: 1496/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 157/157
best time: 12.65
worst time: 23.86
best mo3: 15.05 (σ = 0.20)
best avg5: 15.64 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 16.71 (σ = 1.26)
best avg50: 17.57 (σ = 1.50)
best avg100: 17.83 (σ = 1.68)
session avg: 18.07 (σ = 1.73)
session mean: 18.09





Spoiler: Times



20.36, 19.32, 17.70, 15.50, 19.48, 21.89+, 19.55, 20.01, 15.06, 16.35, 20.80, 17.83, 17.83, 16.75, 23.58, 16.32, 16.24, 16.10, 16.42, 19.17+, 20.31, 18.41, 23.08, 17.98, 16.82, 18.47, 13.05, 16.50, 22.47, 18.71, 19.04, 14.88, 15.27, 14.99, 17.35, 16.67, 21.34, 17.30, 21.15, 13.49, 19.95, 16.75, 18.91, 15.95, 17.06, 18.63, 15.96, 16.95, 17.27, 16.74, 19.25, 17.09, 16.41, 19.05, 17.16, 19.61, 17.17, 15.81, 16.62, 16.52, 17.50, 17.72, 21.14, 19.31, 17.88, 12.65, 19.06+, 22.61+, 23.86+, 20.21, 18.08, 20.35, 16.89, 15.88, 20.01, 18.43, 17.52, 13.88, 17.65, 15.58, 15.97, 17.74, 17.31, 15.53, 17.16, 14.38, 23.02+, 18.26, 20.49, 19.68, 17.08, 17.67, 17.88, 18.40, 20.57, 20.04, 16.64, 21.12, 22.10, 15.43, 15.84, 20.37, 19.28, 17.08, 17.86, 14.23, 16.35, 17.80, 17.57, 17.82, 17.53, 16.68, 19.62, 18.08, 18.21, 20.19, 17.95, 20.22, 19.79, 15.27, 21.58, 20.03, 16.21, 18.43, 18.43, 16.63, 16.44, 17.33, 17.36, 17.69, 23.43, 20.85, 19.74+, 20.60, 16.77, 13.49, 17.46, 19.87+, 19.85, 17.44, 19.67, 22.34, 18.66, 16.53, 22.28, 19.75, 16.29, 15.78, 16.60, 16.78, 18.08, 13.37, 17.74, 20.11, 20.01, 18.34, 16.00


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 12, 2015)

Day 11: 11 April 2015

Total Solves: 1712/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 216/216
best time: 12.71
worst time: 25.41
best mo3: 14.88 (σ = 1.59)
best avg5: 15.68 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 17.06 (σ = 0.68)
best avg50: 17.94 (σ = 1.37)
best avg100: 18.04 (σ = 1.54)
session avg: 18.22 (σ = 1.61)
session mean: 18.27





Spoiler: Times



19.11, 19.17, 16.97, 18.18, 18.66, 17.82, 18.95, 18.02, 14.88, 17.11, 18.39, 18.47, 22.02+, 18.46, 16.66, 17.57, 19.23, 19.56, 18.10, 19.79, 17.52, 18.28, 18.26, 15.88, 15.72, 18.60, 16.02, 20.42, 21.84, 21.25, 18.15, 19.58, 16.29, 17.85, 19.04, 18.77, 19.76, 15.30, 19.25, 20.06, 16.42, 17.56, 18.85, 21.29, 14.91, 12.71, 17.96, 17.81, 18.63, 15.56, 18.70, 17.64, 18.40, 20.46, 14.70, 17.80, 17.65, 15.63, 21.09, 19.22, 16.19, 22.86, 19.43, 15.36, 20.70, 22.58, 16.44, 19.29, 20.06, 16.58, 14.14, 21.65, 18.62, 17.04, 21.18, 20.66, 18.96, 18.32, 19.17, 17.58, 18.82, 19.02, 18.33, 18.92, 16.47, 18.54, 19.38, 21.61, 17.69, 18.95, 17.37, 18.37, 14.04, 13.89, 16.71, 17.94, 19.10, 15.80, 23.24, 24.30, 16.98, 15.92, 21.89, 20.00, 17.03, 14.90, 16.69+, 19.22, 15.87, 21.03+, 18.67+, 20.30, 20.26, 20.88, 18.38, 21.29, 18.17, 17.12, 21.90, 18.55, 16.74, 14.53, 15.19, 15.12, 18.43, 19.41, 16.42, 19.13, 15.23, 17.30, 22.59, 18.40, 20.12, 15.97, 17.05, 18.78, 21.52, 15.30, 17.24, 18.60, 20.36, 14.09, 18.20, 19.86, 19.03, 17.26, 20.37, 20.23, 20.71+, 18.74, 17.08, 19.58, 19.22, 20.35, 15.03, 16.39, 15.66, 17.51, 18.21, 19.38, 19.98+, 19.26, 17.79+, 17.53, 19.40, 17.58, 17.24, 17.35, 18.92, 18.49, 18.11, 15.82, 17.44, 14.10, 17.26, 17.36+, 17.83, 18.29, 18.82, 17.85, 25.41, 19.33, 20.01, 16.47, 23.02, 16.38, 19.97, 18.30, 15.36, 18.46, 20.81, 15.61, 18.31, 19.14, 16.58, 16.62, 15.10, 18.05, 20.71, 17.90, 18.72, 20.98, 19.35, 23.25, 16.78, 19.94, 16.72, 18.03, 16.42, 16.27, 16.22, 16.19, 18.01, 17.61, 17.27, 17.24


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 13, 2015)

Day 12: 12 April 2015

Total Solves: 1862/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 150/150
best time: 12.22
worst time: 30.20
best mo3: 14.03 (σ = 1.52)
best avg5: 14.94 (σ = 0.68)
best avg12: 16.01 (σ = 1.25)
best avg50: 17.33 (σ = 1.54)
best avg100: 17.84 (σ = 1.59)
session avg: 18.07 (σ = 1.76)
session mean: 18.14





Spoiler: Times



17.24, 19.63, 13.99, 18.40, 22.57, 30.20, 22.28, 16.68, 13.46, 16.70, 15.60, 19.93, 18.80, 16.53, 16.22, 16.54, 19.62, 20.32, 17.52, 14.29, 19.64, 16.14, 16.42, 19.78, 18.50, 17.81, 16.46, 13.69, 16.95, 17.74, 19.45, 17.58, 20.50, 20.03, 20.50, 21.46, 19.53, 15.92, 20.06, 20.47, 18.10, 18.41, 19.62, 18.54, 17.18, 22.63, 19.35, 18.10, 16.62, 19.95, 20.46, 16.11, 18.56, 16.86, 19.46, 20.70, 18.95, 16.97, 18.46, 18.17, 16.20, 17.26, 16.66, 16.33, 17.23, 19.94, 21.46, 19.26, 16.79, 14.39, 16.41, 17.28, 17.83, 16.42, 16.05, 17.15, 22.68, 19.76+, 14.44, 17.78, 19.83, 18.70, 16.46, 19.07+, 22.57, 14.43, 19.94, 18.67, 17.95, 17.64, 18.87, 19.53, 17.10, 18.30, 15.58, 17.27, 14.98, 19.43, 17.44+, 17.42, 19.14+, 20.23, 18.99, 16.94, 14.18, 15.47, 12.44, 17.26, 15.18, 16.76, 18.28, 16.34, 15.47, 14.66, 19.02, 16.50, 16.06, 17.93, 18.96, 12.22, 16.48, 17.68, 25.45, 18.59, 21.30+, 15.50, 15.73, 23.17, 17.52, 21.14, 16.18, 17.72+, 19.13, 16.56, 17.08, 18.62, 18.34, 16.57, 20.46, 21.97, 21.38, 20.78, 17.85, 21.66, 17.36, 22.09, 17.15, 16.25, 18.03, 20.94



Making good progress. I feel so lonely posting here sometimes.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 14, 2015)

Day 13: 13 April 2015

Total Solves: 1942/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 80/80
best time: 14.09
worst time: 25.62
best mo3: 15.47 (σ = 0.88)
best avg5: 15.88 (σ = 0.17)
best avg12: 16.50 (σ = 0.94)
best avg50: 17.69 (σ = 1.61)
session avg: 18.06 (σ = 1.99)
session mean: 18.17





Spoiler: Times



23.21, 23.48, 14.09, 21.75, 15.78, 16.30, 16.41, 17.02, 25.62, 16.71, 18.06, 21.53, 18.72, 21.06, 19.75, 19.78, 20.68, 17.57, 15.27, 17.88, 22.67, 16.17, 15.50, 23.99, 15.78, 16.88, 17.11, 15.60, 17.79, 18.76, 19.07, 14.49, 19.62, 16.71, 17.02, 17.50, 17.90, 15.68, 17.82, 14.46, 15.97, 15.99, 19.82, 16.77, 15.42, 16.31, 15.63, 20.76, 16.94, 22.35, 17.30, 18.41, 17.67, 17.54, 15.75, 19.31, 16.81+, 17.97, 20.05, 19.56, 17.34, 18.95, 17.27, 21.49+, 21.14, 22.39, 16.76, 18.77, 14.26, 19.26, 18.35, 19.90, 15.12, 19.63, 20.15, 16.17, 19.01, 18.02, 14.46, 17.99



Shorter session today, but I believe that I'm still on pace to finish within the month.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 15, 2015)

Day 14: 14 April 2015

Total Solves: 2099/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 157/157
best time: 13.95
worst time: 26.71
best mo3: 14.90 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 14.98 (σ = 0.83)
best avg12: 16.12 (σ = 0.87)
best avg50: 17.22 (σ = 1.77)
best avg100: 17.61 (σ = 1.76)
session avg: 18.00 (σ = 1.89)
session mean: 18.14





Spoiler: Times



18.47, 18.62, 23.98, 23.22, 19.89, 16.03, 18.92, 16.77, 21.43, 16.64, 21.22, 17.63, 20.86, 14.48, 19.59, 17.97, 16.47, 16.07, 17.73, 26.71, 21.34, 22.02+, 18.74, 15.54, 21.23, 17.15, 18.24, 19.85, 19.11, 15.12, 17.72, 19.79, 20.88, 17.72, 19.10+, 19.21, 19.38, 16.30, 15.67, 19.65, 16.38, 19.18, 15.69, 16.19, 15.45, 17.29, 17.20, 17.51, 18.19, 15.71, 19.39, 15.43, 19.02, 16.27, 19.05, 17.31, 16.10, 17.56, 16.34, 16.07, 24.23, 18.12, 15.82, 18.70, 19.03, 20.66, 17.78, 17.41, 18.33, 17.08, 21.78, 20.49, 22.09, 17.36, 17.36, 19.13+, 21.61, 24.55+, 16.13, 14.21, 18.53, 15.85, 19.06, 17.10, 17.17, 20.38, 18.82, 20.30+, 16.99, 18.34, 15.39, 18.45, 17.13, 17.27, 13.95, 16.35, 17.97+, 19.47, 16.24, 16.08, 17.11, 18.51, 18.73, 24.01, 17.95, 17.00, 16.83, 21.47, 17.21, 18.68, 19.96, 18.18, 16.00, 19.40, 14.74, 17.82, 16.17, 22.13, 16.72, 17.16, 18.22, 14.23, 24.91, 19.37, 14.30, 14.50, 17.20, 15.93, 14.50, 18.44, 15.87, 16.19, 19.46, 17.01, 15.72, 23.01, 15.62, 16.54, 16.74, 15.60, 14.91, 14.20, 17.67, 16.22, 15.18, 17.78, 21.46, 15.32, 16.36, 20.58, 20.65, 16.71, 17.06, 19.04, 18.72, 23.38, 22.51



Almost halfway!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 17, 2015)

Day 16: 16 April 2015

Total Solves: 2239/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 140/140
best time: 13.98
worst time: 23.76
best mo3: 15.70 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 15.16 (σ = 0.67)
best avg12: 16.82 (σ = 0.71)
best avg50: 17.23 (σ = 1.29)
best avg100: 17.49 (σ = 1.49)
session avg: 18.02 (σ = 1.72)
session mean: 18.09





Spoiler: Times



23.20, 16.61, 20.77, 19.40, 19.52, 20.44, 18.77, 20.47, 18.14, 21.35, 17.66, 20.06, 19.90, 18.60, 23.76, 20.71, 17.29, 17.91, 21.51, 19.59, 21.26, 19.05, 14.92, 20.49, 15.66, 22.06, 18.94, 18.10, 20.63, 17.58, 18.24, 21.38, 20.58, 15.68, 18.38, 21.85, 20.01+, 18.52, 15.90, 20.28, 16.47, 15.98, 15.54, 15.59, 22.84, 20.98, 20.08, 14.86, 15.19, 17.89, 20.93, 15.99, 16.16, 18.00, 22.87, 18.67, 17.90, 16.69, 17.19, 17.55, 16.48, 17.13, 19.30, 16.57, 16.35, 16.48, 17.08, 19.90, 20.06, 16.68, 19.32, 18.23, 18.03, 16.53, 18.64, 15.87, 15.75, 17.67, 15.45, 20.50+, 19.81, 18.86, 15.64, 21.02, 17.49, 16.71, 18.68, 14.91, 15.92, 20.98, 14.65, 13.98, 22.44+, 19.00, 15.69, 18.48, 16.11, 17.60, 16.71, 16.25, 18.13, 16.05, 16.44, 17.52, 17.41, 19.04, 16.10, 16.08, 16.31, 17.24, 19.12, 15.24, 16.13, 19.07, 15.45, 19.09, 17.86, 16.78, 17.45, 18.64, 16.92, 17.86, 19.07, 18.45, 20.66, 16.78, 19.18, 19.34, 16.53, 14.77, 17.01, 15.34, 15.32, 17.42, 18.11, 19.37, 18.42, 18.46, 15.92, 17.15



Still going strong, but I don't think I'll be able to finish within the month. I've got AP tests coming up soon, and of course, that takes priority over cubing. I will be finishing this, but no guarantees that I will finish in the next month.

Yay, over halfway done!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (May 4, 2015)

It has been quite a long time. I'm back, at least for today, and hope to finish this marathon!

Day 33: 3 May 2015

Total Solves: 2394/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 155/155
best time: 13.68
worst time: 24.40
best mo3: 15.14 (σ = 1.48)
best avg5: 16.24 (σ = 0.45)
best avg12: 17.12 (σ = 1.07)
best avg50: 17.88 (σ = 1.84)
best avg100: 18.25 (σ = 1.83)
session avg: 18.37 (σ = 1.77)
session mean: 18.42





Spoiler: Times



19.63, 24.40, 18.45, 13.89, 15.78, 20.49, 15.30, 19.35, 19.86, 18.82, 18.07, 20.71, 16.02, 16.61, 20.58, 19.96, 20.22, 13.91, 16.78, 14.73, 17.46, 20.49, 18.36, 19.02, 18.36, 17.50, 17.25, 22.36, 19.59, 16.42, 17.33, 23.09, 19.26, 18.46, 17.16, 18.91, 20.11+, 18.94, 20.90, 20.27, 17.62, 16.90, 22.15, 20.67, 18.47, 18.75, 16.24, 18.29, 16.27, 17.52, 17.86, 19.88, 21.75, 15.75, 16.58, 19.75, 19.22, 18.21, 19.49, 22.19, 20.40, 18.29, 19.61, 16.41, 17.27, 17.81, 17.04, 16.90, 18.30, 17.28, 17.26, 23.22, 20.17, 19.75, 15.58, 18.85, 17.35, 17.59, 20.88, 19.62, 23.67, 19.69, 16.57, 14.08, 17.99, 18.08, 18.80, 23.06+, 20.90, 16.87, 21.51, 17.17, 18.75, 15.09, 17.93, 18.80, 16.95, 20.46, 17.01+, 16.76, 16.00, 15.91, 15.95, 19.94, 18.16, 23.15, 15.58, 18.35, 18.95, 15.93, 18.19, 19.10, 13.68, 15.46, 20.13, 21.62, 15.19, 15.48, 18.88, 17.22, 22.22, 20.08, 15.52, 16.73, 19.64, 15.27, 16.92, 18.44, 17.30, 20.67, 20.77+, 21.90, 15.60, 17.10, 22.70, 20.16, 17.90, 15.35, 17.57, 18.29, 16.66, 22.61, 19.53, 15.60, 20.45, 19.83, 16.93, 18.04, 16.94, 17.69, 18.73, 15.74, 19.31, 16.84, 19.22



Nothing too special, I've kinda been neglecting 3x3 lately to practice 6x6, Megaminx, and BLD.


----------



## slinky773 (May 14, 2015)

I have 2053 solves so far. I'm not sure exactly when I started, but I'm pretty sure it was around two weekends ago, so we'll say I started on May 1st, which sounds about right. I won't be posting my solves every day, since I kind of just practice on whims. I'll be back when I have all 4219.5/4220 solves done.

EDIT: I got 2110, so that's about half.



Spoiler: Times



10.873, 13.754, 13.992, 9.923, 12.873, 12.616, 11.881, 10.920, 11.704, 14.713, 13.593, 12.390, 13.903, 12.717, 15.329, 11.439, 13.053, 14.528, 12.162, 13.179, 11.485, 17.459, 13.125, 12.910, 12.206, 13.401, 14.340, 12.631, 13.468, 11.709, 12.505, 13.452, 12.412, 10.910, 16.476, 12.222, 13.148, 12.771, 14.392, 10.921, 14.118, 12.105, 13.787, 12.181, 11.177, 13.567, 13.926, 11.628, 10.084, 14.914, 13.388, 12.220, 10.765, 11.007, 12.900, 12.543, 14.425, 14.090, 10.711, 10.058, 13.414, 10.977, 11.108, 10.568, 15.832, 12.521, 14.139, 11.199, 11.670, 12.417, 13.764, 13.292, 15.592, 11.946, 12.516, 11.818, 12.063, 13.672, 11.871, 13.953, 12.450, 13.711, 12.924, 13.291, 12.574, 16.362+, 14.713, 13.474, 13.156, 9.323, 13.149, 16.111+, 15.880, 13.030, 12.500, 12.567, 13.967, 13.833, 14.134, 13.786, 13.289, 12.699, 15.728+, 9.581, 11.826, 11.749, 15.721, 15.455, 12.465, 13.044, 12.213, 10.863, 12.243, 11.112, 11.833, 11.950, 10.986, 16.231, 12.892, 13.230, 10.753, 13.206, 9.837, 12.938, 15.384, 12.532, 10.725, 12.341, 11.000, 13.360, 12.735, 12.923, 11.912, 13.653, 12.674, 9.684, 10.556, 13.138, 11.647, 12.955, 12.393, 13.507, 12.449, 13.865, 12.527, 11.908, 11.549, 10.072, 12.420, 12.689, 13.287, 12.146, 11.504, 15.130, 13.525, 11.292, 11.030, 12.060, 11.352, 10.681, 13.444, 16.625, 12.719, 13.540, 13.823, 16.609, 12.701, 12.525, 14.381, 14.372, 12.171, 15.943, 15.536, 13.310, 13.870, 13.850+, 11.471, 12.018, 15.040, 13.161, 12.719, 12.841, 13.626, 13.848, 12.621, 12.867, 10.120, 14.201+, 13.858, 14.972, 12.009, 14.397, 12.864, 11.654, 16.762, 13.763, 14.641, 13.499+, 16.800, 16.494, 15.449, 11.513, 16.264, 13.699, 13.378, 12.616, 12.047, 11.190, 14.007, 13.708, 12.494, 14.323, 12.112, 12.346, 12.496, 14.311, 14.004+, 14.706, 12.056, 12.427, 13.407, 11.826, 13.076, 12.083, 12.437, 18.481, 12.141, 12.803, 11.774, 15.468, 15.215, 13.054, 11.338, 13.076, 10.797, 11.961, 11.428, 13.387, 12.046, 11.030, 12.425, 13.660, 14.115, 10.354, 11.404, 11.380, 14.234, 15.890, 11.571, 15.517, 13.679, 12.606, 13.945, 13.056, 15.330+, 14.521, 11.907, 11.346, 13.193, 12.587, DNF(12.049), 11.971, 10.724, 11.916, 12.407, 13.505, 13.559, 11.465, 12.001, 9.968, 11.485, 10.804, 11.623, 13.877, 11.540, 12.954, 13.748, 13.998, 15.738, 11.032, 12.810, 11.928, 12.763, 11.771, 10.711, 14.664, 12.665, 15.935, 11.337, 11.746, 13.633, 14.002, 14.114, 12.547, 12.142, 10.159, 13.056, 9.115, 12.784, 12.676, 11.766, 10.293, 15.373, 11.729, 12.019, 12.325, 11.743, 15.554, 9.743, 11.425, 15.761, 13.744, 12.395, 10.705, 12.870, 13.553, 13.264, 12.395, 13.499, 13.708, 14.147, 12.462, 12.502, 11.152, 15.586, 12.039, 13.629, 10.227, 8.945, 16.206, 12.233, 13.711, 15.123, 14.110, 11.933, 14.735, 11.870, 12.939, 11.611, 10.683, 13.075, 14.727, 12.466, 15.709, 12.939, 11.778, 10.276, 12.120, 11.560, 13.635, 11.919, 11.272, 12.212, 11.116, 13.182, 12.993, 16.400, 8.675, 13.652, 14.680, 12.927, 12.028, 12.471, 12.877, 13.719, 12.257, 10.383, 11.838, 11.956, 10.237, 13.507, 14.282, 12.468, 11.838, 12.613, 12.170, 11.206, 12.191, 11.173, 19.715, 11.827, 11.994, 14.500, 14.439, 13.602, 11.937, 14.757, 12.854, 13.845, 14.691, 13.690, 11.639, 12.069, 13.975, 14.631, 13.200, 13.190, 12.376, 12.893, 15.329, 13.669, 11.893, 13.603, 13.312, 11.748, 11.832, 12.840, 13.681, 12.686, 13.858, 15.691, 13.240, 13.939, 11.088, 12.488, 12.510, 14.714, 10.891, 10.445, 12.560, 10.951, 12.101, 14.213, 13.341, 11.910, 14.393, 11.799, 12.408, 13.557, 12.999, 14.915, 13.812, 14.438, 12.669, 12.871, 11.585, 13.056, 13.464, 10.104, 13.962, 14.403, 12.990, 10.326, 9.477, 12.437, 12.916, 10.597, 11.970, 12.836, 13.233, 10.965, 9.887, 10.744, 14.508, 10.352, 12.259, 13.437, 13.737, 10.885, 11.109, 11.677, 13.387, 11.907, 11.079, 10.750, 12.012, 12.763, 14.096, 10.824, 12.470, 15.135, 12.339, 12.834, 12.615, 14.749, 12.523, 11.823, 11.330, 12.597, 12.660, 11.562, 18.614, 11.232, 13.008, 12.120, 12.694, 12.865, 11.748, 11.529, 13.810, 9.539, 12.913, 11.292, 15.654, 14.506, 14.000, 15.112+, 11.272, 14.337, 11.321, 12.121, 11.572, 14.111, 12.296, 13.971, 12.983, 11.076, 14.620, 13.328, 12.919, 12.283, 16.031+, 12.992, 11.139, 10.264, 10.124, 14.151, 14.489, 11.753, 12.311, 10.354, 11.080, 13.451, 11.262, 8.881, 10.292, 13.628, 13.480, 12.771, 11.879, 11.278, 10.923, 13.598, 13.928, 13.685, 12.028, 12.761, 13.391, 13.899, 12.872, 14.446, 11.069, 10.466, 12.573, 10.990, 13.108, 11.650, 15.029, 11.567, 11.623, 11.144, 10.449, 13.765, 11.370, 11.420, 11.315, 13.586, 11.392, 12.397, 10.831, 13.460, 14.444, 11.891, 12.504, 10.903, 13.502, 13.018, 13.310, 11.166, 11.997, 12.501, 13.384, 16.294, 11.171, 11.087, 12.867, 17.529+, 12.806, 14.475, 10.677, 11.748, 12.280, 16.653, 10.583, 13.314, 11.528, 13.626, 13.627, 12.719, 11.571, 14.055, 12.873, 11.327, 14.993, 12.732, 13.741, 14.106, 12.867, 12.521, 13.344, 14.319, 12.358, 14.189, 13.623, 11.838, 12.861, 11.622, 11.373, 10.921, 17.159, 11.855, 13.339, 12.869, 11.919, 14.074, 12.898, 12.208, 12.628, 10.777, 13.940, 11.938, 12.367, 9.670, 12.888, 13.323, 10.416, 14.414, 9.455, 13.660, 10.071, 12.957, 13.171, 13.543, 12.812, 11.253, 11.761, 12.973, 12.981, 13.683, 12.609, 11.485, 13.762, 11.245, 11.358, 15.483, 13.340, 12.062, 15.885, 13.954, 14.164, 12.155, 11.538, 13.974, 14.040, 12.689, 12.805, 13.042, 15.720, 12.842, 9.804, 12.221, 17.615, 13.359, 12.127, 14.957, 12.545, 13.273, 16.016, 12.257, 10.827, 16.262, 12.306, 12.274, 10.874, 11.460, 11.663, 13.017, 10.326, 12.105, 12.131, 13.845, 14.296, 11.012, 17.265, 12.549, 12.690, 12.356, 10.804, 12.113, 12.810, 12.290, 11.709, 12.065, 10.672, 13.889, 11.282, 13.145, 14.350, 12.927, 11.728, 12.825, 13.225, 11.688, 10.654, 12.972, 14.234, 11.529, 13.288, 12.458, 12.581, 12.789, 10.570, 13.874, 12.266, 12.208, 14.645, 13.995, 8.827, 11.464, 13.356, 14.857, 11.437, 12.931, 13.776, 14.241, 11.330, 12.584, 13.554, 15.832, 10.952, 13.190, 12.998, 12.524, 12.504, 15.289, 13.627, 10.530, 12.183, 14.388, 12.329, 10.814, 13.290, 11.113, 12.487, 12.945, 11.936, 13.974, 11.896, 13.831, 11.785, 13.450, 14.639, 13.891, 12.849, 11.669, 11.531, 11.200, 15.757, 15.600, 12.819, 13.321, 12.959, 12.069, 11.920, 12.851, 13.464, 11.459, 10.719, 15.553, 13.252, 11.804, 15.818, 14.076, 15.291, 12.802, 12.372, 15.763, 15.076, 13.962, 13.576, 13.143, 12.287, 13.334, 11.118, 12.777, 12.726, 11.826, 14.526, 13.985, 11.572, 12.157, 13.046, 12.515, 11.520, 11.872, 12.625, 11.559, 14.515, 12.137, 13.907, 12.881, 10.854, 14.046, 11.027, 11.772, 12.675, 12.409, 12.025, 10.095, 13.181, 13.075, 10.601, 13.767, 11.753, 13.912, 11.816, 12.685, 13.070, 13.294, 16.362, 10.155, 9.965, 13.540, 12.438, 11.959, 13.864, 11.650, 12.041, 12.297, 11.804, 13.928, 11.110, 12.193, 12.847, 13.469, 10.826, 12.286, 11.321, 13.003, 15.744, 13.577, 12.571, 15.381, 11.074, 11.413, 15.488, 12.316, 11.741, 11.083, 11.680, 16.241, 12.445, 14.696, 12.492, 13.025, 11.863, 14.174, 12.812, 12.563, 13.210, 18.093, 10.649, 13.431, 12.402, 11.682, 13.324, 9.917, 11.450, 13.280, 11.989, 12.608, 11.632, 10.290, 10.171, 16.740, 12.917, 13.251, 13.404, 12.608, 12.996, 13.945, 12.371, 12.542, 12.832, 13.125, 15.606, 10.986, 14.070, 12.131, 14.817, 12.474, 14.503, 14.152, 13.519, 13.186, 13.853, 10.896, 14.374, 13.764, 13.769, 13.533, 10.931, 13.486, 13.678, 15.957, 13.078, 14.146, 12.016, 12.832, 13.931, 11.996, 11.514, 13.305, 11.353, 9.025, 13.516, 11.756, 11.435, 8.038, 12.332, 13.655, 12.716, 13.855, 13.185, 11.357, 14.347, 15.931, 12.231, 12.965, 11.095, 12.515, 15.059, 11.277, 18.837, 14.557, 11.673, 12.458, 12.822, 12.121, 11.541, 12.921, 12.506, 11.605, 10.577, 12.621, 12.643, 12.990, 10.679, 12.660, 11.483, 14.003, 10.433, 15.594, 12.054, 11.800, 12.183, 11.349, 13.327, 14.656, 14.301, 13.465, 9.821, 12.528, 14.485, 15.964, 14.263, 13.893, 12.372, 10.920, 13.220, 11.515, 12.378, 17.554, 14.198, 13.160, 14.250, 14.318, 12.182, 13.749, 11.428, 13.999, 12.031, 14.284, 13.908, 12.425, 14.678, 12.371, 13.943, 14.723, 10.385, 12.705, 14.791, 12.999, 14.037, 15.539, 11.533, 11.036, 14.973, 12.357, 13.456, 13.184, 14.170, 12.889, 13.366, 11.276, 12.831, 13.131, 13.314, 11.639, 12.755, 14.059, 13.542, 13.961, 12.195, 15.697, 13.912, 11.807, 14.136, 12.349, 12.277, 12.112, 13.449, 10.120, 12.023, 11.878, 14.329, 12.602, 15.708, 10.694, 9.827, 15.090, 11.770, 17.136, 12.356, 12.630, 11.759, 13.889, 12.909, 14.425, 13.810, 11.376, 13.110, 12.666, 13.193, 11.583, 12.854, 12.955, 12.137, 15.111, 12.068, 12.551, 13.840, 12.157, 12.107, 11.771, 17.142, 12.261, 11.174, 11.518, 16.451, 10.547, 12.293, 15.350, 12.976, 12.822, 10.881, 13.543, 13.434, 12.468, 11.371, 14.011, 12.877, 14.348, 11.358, 11.533, 12.671, 12.985, 14.602, 13.204, 14.872, 13.806, 13.088, 11.808, 11.804, 16.290, 14.439, 14.301, 13.155, 11.998, 14.531, 13.682, 10.706, 13.950, 13.209, 12.848, 14.813, 13.073, 12.357, 12.491, 14.778, 11.511, 13.069, 14.201, 14.305, 13.228, 10.296, 11.235, 15.107, 11.836, 12.016, 11.541, 16.512, 13.343, 15.153, 12.499, 13.291, 13.590, 12.369, 10.630, 13.573, 14.872, 13.924, 13.018, 12.260, 9.921, 13.593, 14.200, 15.573, 14.979, 11.807, 12.456, 13.681, 12.479, 11.916, 12.993, 10.769, 12.579, 12.205, 11.462, 11.186, 11.391, 13.252, 12.492, 12.008, 12.495, 14.939, 12.930, 12.293, 11.430, 11.719, 13.573, 9.473, 14.543, 11.562, 11.658, 12.923, 11.378, 13.203, 14.360, 12.290, 13.296, 13.068, 12.885, 12.311, 10.470, 12.573, 12.484, 11.691, 12.625, 11.911, 11.153, 11.621, 12.607, 13.627, 12.696, 14.452, 13.354, 12.503, 12.415, 12.294, 15.020, 14.849, 11.710, 12.698, 15.312, 11.590, 10.956, 16.897, 11.250, 13.174, 14.392, 13.047, 13.329, 11.329, 11.582, 12.798, 10.348, 14.792, 13.082, 11.587, 11.271, 12.479, 9.516, 13.867, 13.222, 12.357, 13.715, 15.612, 12.021, 14.153, 11.723, 12.150, 14.788, 12.598, 13.328, 13.269, 15.249, 11.520, 14.938, 14.823, 14.617, 11.464, 12.884, 11.060, 12.348, 13.017, 13.301, 12.666, 13.458, 14.426, 13.647, 13.304, 14.945, 13.086, 17.140, 11.973, 14.013, 14.987, 14.593, 12.792, 10.145, 12.108, 15.537, 15.439, 12.577, 13.911, 14.347, 12.824, 13.832, 10.198, 10.670, 11.309, 12.031, 15.053, 13.071, 12.681, 11.011, 13.134, 13.651, 10.909, 12.307, 12.254, 14.683, 11.737, 10.527, 11.125, 13.965, 10.823, 13.138, 11.935, 16.318+, 14.379, 12.575, 14.166, 12.891, 12.655, 14.441, 12.650, 13.726, 13.835, 13.001, 13.451, 11.973, 11.968, 12.991, 12.616, 11.676, 11.848, 14.820, 13.401, 13.990, 11.782, 13.968, 10.861, 12.833, 12.445, 14.836+, 11.072, 17.898+, 12.110, 15.007, 13.313, 11.941, 13.194, 10.526, 12.476, 12.250, 11.634, 12.919, 14.745, 12.931, 12.568, 13.171, 14.772, 11.834, 13.513, 9.824, 18.374+, 11.231, 10.239, 10.988, 13.814, 12.922, 20.476, 12.941, 14.779, 13.748, 11.784, 13.720, 11.876, 11.125, 12.460, 12.736, 11.634, 13.792, 12.542, 11.855, 11.900, 13.207, 13.777, 14.158, 11.641, 12.409, 13.990, 12.111, 10.986, 14.548, 12.409, 13.705, 10.902, 11.989, 13.101, 14.746, 10.642, 10.454, 12.044, 11.316, 11.767, 13.715, 12.985, 11.658, 12.751, 10.861, 11.814, 10.870, 12.428, 11.693, 9.941, 14.433+, 12.195, 13.721, 12.403, 13.664, 12.560, 11.804, 14.592, 10.483, 12.343, 12.551, 12.489, 13.762, 10.492, 11.100, 10.357, 13.743, 12.312, 12.511, 13.878, 14.447, 14.909, 10.385, 11.894, 11.266, 11.967, 12.724, 10.016, 14.784, 11.104, 12.431, 12.757, 11.559, 11.571, 13.104, 13.021, 14.824, 13.445, 12.854, 14.297, 11.264, 13.222, 18.344, 11.350, 12.189, 15.203, 12.490, 12.911, 14.811, 12.351, 12.027, 16.191, 13.281, 11.634, 14.469, 13.512, 13.882, 13.606, 14.014, 11.546, 12.519, 13.590, 11.519, 13.475, 11.235, 14.331, 12.369, 12.606, 11.493, 13.637, 10.049, 12.442, 12.835, 11.839, 11.858, 13.103, 14.378, 10.067, 13.765, 12.604, 12.098, 11.821, 11.433, 12.084, 16.824, 12.952, 13.195, 13.398, 12.793, 12.685, 11.017, 12.250, 12.942, 13.673, 11.492, 12.464, 14.915, 12.434, 13.724, 13.422, 12.068, 11.560, 12.016, 12.203, 14.828, 14.334, 11.257, 11.421, 13.796, 13.480, 15.666, 11.713, 12.840, 13.124, 13.956, 13.894, 15.545, 14.747, 13.833, 12.357, 13.363, 14.042, 10.980, 12.080, 13.616, 13.430, 13.281, 11.816, 11.270, 14.616, 10.505, 11.819, 15.115, 11.896, 15.030, 11.679, 10.838, 11.897, 14.588, 13.659, 13.114, 11.692, 13.510, 12.399, 10.656, 13.976, 13.991, 14.454, 11.933, 12.324, 14.492, 11.524, 11.783, 13.769, 11.389, 15.026, 10.727, 17.751, 12.562, 12.954, 11.189, 12.814, 10.578, 12.226, 12.488, 11.835, 10.027, 13.629, 12.187, 13.257, 13.677, 13.007, 10.924, 15.035, 12.598, 16.831, 12.672, 11.754, 15.423, 12.378, 11.080, 13.399, 11.052, 12.585, 10.227, 9.484, 12.469, 11.769, 12.493, 12.894, 16.307, 13.687, 13.940, 10.746, 12.980, 14.147, 12.991, 11.855, 13.349, 13.317, 12.448, 13.652, 16.009, 10.950, 11.490, 11.650, 13.132, 11.697, 13.622, 13.304, 11.297, 12.919, 9.943, 12.298, 12.404, 13.840, 11.025, 12.982, 12.541, 11.007, 11.944, 11.889, 11.941, 10.891, 10.128, 14.771, 12.109, 11.951, 11.772, 11.123, 15.694, 11.600, 14.014, 11.299, 11.217, 11.675, 12.575, 12.047, 13.047, 11.635, 12.234, 11.586, 13.951, 13.079, 12.252, 12.990, 9.913, 10.643, 12.806, 11.884, 12.309, 12.823, 14.277, 12.120, 13.514, 15.040, 10.971, 12.030, 14.524, 13.044, 15.477, 11.470, 12.196, 14.295, 12.799, 11.837, 12.362, 12.241, 10.763, 12.207, 16.421, 10.405, 12.227, 13.450, 12.791, 12.110, 13.450, 12.750, 12.624, 12.248, 14.912, 12.407, 16.959, 11.500, 13.363, 9.367, 11.780, 12.405, 10.537, 12.984, 9.803, 9.900, 12.428, 12.249, 12.216, 12.784, 13.562, 12.849, 13.650, 13.067, 10.834, 14.197, 12.779, 9.524, 12.213, 12.673, 11.877, 13.742, 13.565, 12.655, 13.479, 15.390, 11.712, 12.647, 13.182, 12.569, 12.945, 13.032, 14.548, 13.340, 13.651, 13.968, 13.520, 12.329, 14.058, 12.838, 13.946, 16.120, 13.630, 11.277, 13.782, 14.659, 15.515, 14.022, 14.411, 16.601, 18.033, 18.029, 15.772, 11.673, 11.340, 14.063, 15.191, 11.843, 15.258, 13.134, 15.613, 11.172, 14.626, 11.297, 11.974, 13.543, 11.032, 14.206, 12.696, 14.605, 14.242, 14.295, 13.366, 13.342, 14.056, 14.311, 13.264, 12.956, 11.939, 12.152, 10.907, 14.918, 12.937, 13.506, 12.699, 12.808, 11.616, 13.006, 15.216, 11.377, 11.630, 10.819, 15.825, 12.009, 12.277, 11.497, 12.359, 13.097, 12.606, 12.755, 12.347, 10.982, 12.265, 11.526, 13.393, 13.106, 10.170, 12.438, 11.356, 14.121, 10.686, 12.789, 11.360, 13.056, 12.238, 12.593, 11.337, 11.148, 9.186, 11.474, 9.451, 10.900, 12.884, 12.432, 13.891, 12.809, 12.241, 13.937, 10.640, 11.804, 14.350, 15.281, 10.640, 12.336, 13.918, 13.054, 10.657, 10.887, 12.464, 12.174, 12.560, 11.554, 11.991, 11.742, 10.991, 10.962, 12.504, 10.737, 11.793, 14.321, 11.896, 9.035, 13.504, 12.349, 17.010, 13.554, 12.516, 13.802, 18.152, 12.799, 12.780, 9.277, 14.309, 14.178, 12.551, 12.802, 11.552, 13.365, 14.774, 12.635, 13.933, 15.717, 10.866, 13.193, 10.491, 11.975, 13.735, 13.834, 12.243, 12.680, 12.284, 10.860, 11.489, 13.472, 12.006, 12.171, 10.516, 13.173, 13.412, 14.130, 15.374, 12.485, 11.925, 11.222, 12.425, 11.616, 13.107, 13.057, 12.005, 15.184, 15.335, 11.775, 11.603, 13.421, 13.084, 13.233, 11.832, 11.057, 9.986, 15.080, 13.293, 12.189, 13.179, 13.562, 12.650, 13.793, 12.828, 11.731, 12.804, 11.716, 13.048, 13.909, 11.074, 10.401, 11.322, 13.657, 11.753, 9.810, 12.330, 13.045, 13.446, 12.539, 13.616, 11.599, 13.238, 14.211, 11.990, 12.455, 11.626, 10.117, 12.578, 12.281, 12.980, 15.035, 12.482, 13.758, 13.525, 12.192, 14.373, 12.858, 12.522, 13.266, 12.670, 13.833, 12.866, 11.169, 13.605, 14.743, 12.232, 17.063, 13.141, 12.852, 11.469, 11.814, 14.361, 11.102, 13.840, 12.169, 11.220, 9.949, 17.027, 11.931, 13.759, 11.739, 12.192, 15.877, 12.740, 15.925, 11.014, 11.908, 11.945, 12.467, 14.357, 13.237, 15.018, 11.257, 13.119, 13.789, 12.534, 12.409, 10.984, 15.545, 11.332, 11.624, 14.667, 12.102, 10.630, 15.699, 9.939, 12.315, 11.410, 13.436, 14.329, 10.805, 10.304, 11.200, 14.432, 10.064, 12.039, 12.330, 10.160, 14.705, 12.226, 15.216, 11.719, 13.085, 12.158, 12.494, 12.670, 10.858, 11.534, 13.970, 12.252, 11.597, 14.516, 12.204, 12.892, 13.190, 11.518, 13.345, 14.606, 11.333, 12.564, 12.631, 11.270, 11.481, 13.858, 14.097, 14.678, 11.500, 12.339, 11.432, 13.135, 13.086, 11.490, 13.596, 12.762, 12.318, 13.055, 14.659, 10.981, 11.692, 14.731, 12.752, 11.748, 12.074, 13.705, 14.056, 10.536, 17.471, 12.244, 12.010, 13.366, 13.073, 11.770, 12.523, 11.173, 13.729, 12.407, 12.626, 12.519, 14.362, 13.287, 11.625, 13.425, 12.072, 10.264, 14.244, 11.144, 11.319, 10.837, 12.447, 11.593, 12.148, 12.368, 13.388, 12.223, 14.073, 12.008, 10.361, 13.657, 11.675, 11.382, 13.665, 13.177, 12.989, 15.126, 11.490, 12.787, 13.974, 13.305, 11.719, 13.371, 10.854, 12.043, 12.026, 11.373, 12.369, 13.924, 12.334, 15.892, 11.388, 13.562, 11.723, 13.450, 13.923, 10.069, 12.810, 14.507, 12.304, 13.958, 11.940, 10.932, 10.646, 12.903, 16.208, 11.450, 10.516, 12.404, 12.171, 14.148, 11.553, 10.656, 12.287, 11.107, 13.051, 12.996, 14.743, 14.408, 10.832, 11.300, 12.179, 13.036, 9.855, 11.553, 12.090, 10.159, 10.889, 11.255, 13.935, 15.256, 10.792, 16.602, 12.525, 11.754, 14.307





Spoiler: Stats



Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-14
solves/total: 2109/2110

single
best: 8.038
worst: 20.476

mean of 3
current: 12.862 (σ = 1.31)
best: 10.037 (σ = 1.25)

avg of 5
current: 12.862 (σ = 1.31)
best: 10.500 (σ = 0.92)

avg of 12
current: 12.436 (σ = 1.55)
best: 11.398 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 50
current: 12.437 (σ = 1.29)
best: 12.031 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 100
current: 12.484 (σ = 1.15)
best: 12.350 (σ = 1.07)

avg of 1000
current: 12.699 (σ = 1.14)
best: 12.693 (σ = 1.14)

Average: 12.747 (σ = 1.16)
Mean: 12.795


----------



## Scruggsy13 (May 14, 2015)

^Lolwat your best time is a 3.251? On the other hand, yay! I'm not the only one in here!

Day 43: 13 May 2015

Solves: 2522/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 128/128
best time: 12.92
worst time: 27.55
best mo3: 14.68 (σ = 1.86)
best avg5: 15.47 (σ = 1.66)
best avg12: 16.35 (σ = 1.60)
best avg50: 17.18 (σ = 1.72)
best avg100: 17.57 (σ = 1.81)
session avg: 17.75 (σ = 1.81)
session mean: 17.85





Spoiler: Times



20.61, 14.71, 19.61, 20.96, 17.99, 16.35, 17.83, 14.27, 22.27+, 21.95, 19.56, 16.30, 20.39, 16.06, 18.38, 17.28, 16.96, 17.89, 16.28, 18.12, 19.56, 17.60, 23.04, 18.87, 16.28, 15.37, 18.15, 16.73, 18.71, 19.32, 15.89, 16.09, 18.58, 13.59, 16.82, 13.62, 15.98, 22.03, 15.47, 18.73, 17.49, 14.84, 18.96, 17.43, 21.11, 19.05, 15.19, 17.15, 17.50, 20.18, 15.37, 16.64, 27.55, 16.49, 15.50, 17.99, 16.02, 19.31, 19.63, 21.02, 14.15, 17.84, 14.06, 20.10, 17.28, 17.62, 14.80, 14.83, 15.03, 18.99+, 17.56, 15.42, 16.30, 18.16, 16.92, 18.30, 18.30, 14.33, 19.02, 17.55, 19.96, 16.10, 18.79, 18.99+, 14.64, 18.94, 19.13, 15.40, 18.53, 22.15, 15.02, 24.74, 21.14, 19.98, 19.74, 19.02, 18.82, 19.15, 18.96, 19.48, 18.11, 17.69, 18.08, 21.38, 23.34, 16.69, 19.18, 14.98, 17.47, 17.00, 16.14, 14.75, 17.05, 16.69, 19.26, 17.10, 12.92, 17.53, 17.06, 21.50, 15.16, 17.73, 13.19, 17.05, 16.54, 17.12, 19.81, 20.47


----------



## slinky773 (May 14, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> ^Lolwat your best time is a 3.251? On the other hand, yay! I'm not the only one in here!



Lol whoops, fixed it haha my best time is a low 8


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 14, 2015)

I think I'm going to join in on this! its May 14th now so I gotta get 4220 solves by June 14th.

day 1: session mean: *19.33* (140/4220)

best:
single: 13.65 
mo3: 16.00
ao5: 17.03
ao12: 18.00
ao50: 18.84
ao100: 19.15


----------



## Scruggsy13 (May 16, 2015)

Day 45: 15 May 2015

Solves: 2587/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 65/65
best time: 14.55
worst time: 27.76
best mo3: 16.18 (σ = 1.23)
best avg5: 16.29 (σ = 1.63)
best avg12: 16.89 (σ = 1.37)
best avg50: 17.92 (σ = 1.45)
session avg: 18.17 (σ = 1.69)
session mean: 18.38





Spoiler: Times



14.55, 21.34, 22.09, 16.49, 16.49, 18.20, 25.30+, 16.19, 21.07, 15.16, 15.84, 17.55, 18.46, 17.02, 17.88, 16.80, 18.64, 27.76, 18.91, 18.37, 18.59, 16.00, 19.08, 22.48, 18.02, 19.36, 17.36, 16.04, 22.99, 17.65, 17.68, 15.26, 18.80, 15.17, 18.17, 15.43, 15.96, 18.39, 15.55, 20.01, 18.10, 18.01, 17.37, 17.75, 19.99, 17.13, 17.07, 21.17, 17.42, 20.23, 19.96, 18.71, 16.74, 18.15, 19.23, 16.63, 15.88, 19.10, 18.77, 17.38, 22.03, 17.36, 18.04, 22.76, 17.31



Shorter today, but still not bad. I'm neglecting 3x3 again to practice big cubes. None of my times today were any good.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (May 20, 2015)

Day 49: 19 May 2015

Solves: 2629/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 42/42
best time: 14.62
worst time: 24.93
best mo3: 15.72 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 16.06 (σ = 0.19)
best avg12: 16.88 (σ = 1.25)
session avg: 18.72 (σ = 2.00)
session mean: 18.87





Spoiler: Times



17.56, 19.01, 15.26, 15.96, 15.93, 18.60+, 16.28, 14.62, 21.98, 17.63, 18.41, 18.10, 17.15, 15.49, 17.79, 17.36, 17.05, 17.77, 17.46, 16.48, 14.94, 17.65, 21.28, 24.09, 20.24, 24.93, 23.06, 17.20, 21.64, 20.37, 21.51, 17.76, 19.52, 22.68+, 19.35, 20.70, 17.93, 17.83, 24.48, 21.08, 19.42, 18.85



Very short session today.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 23, 2015)

First quarter done!!!
best time: 12.66 worst time: 27.19 session mean: 18.80 solves: 1111 DNFs: 5
Best: mo3:15.00 ao5: 15.32 ao12: 16.31 ao50: 17.81, ao100: 18.09 ao1000: 17.81

Unfortunately I don't know a way to extract times from Cstimer without the scrambles listed so I will just list the time distribution 

12+ 12
14+ 112
16+ 309
18+ 352
20+ 215
22+ 78
24+ 25
26+ 3


----------



## Schmidt (May 23, 2015)

Cstimer->Options->Statistics->(Untick "Print scrambles....")


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 26, 2015)

I give up for now, I'll do this again when I'm faster.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (May 30, 2015)

Day 59: 29 May 2015

Solves: 2802/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 173/173
best time: 12.02
worst time: 30.02
best mo3: 14.24 (σ = 1.92)
best avg5: 15.14 (σ = 0.36)
best avg12: 16.26 (σ = 1.19)
best avg50: 17.24 (σ = 1.67)
best avg100: 17.66 (σ = 1.91)
session avg: 18.15 (σ = 2.00)
session mean: 18.35





Spoiler: Times



16.00, 16.10, 14.61, 18.91, 19.48, 19.95, 21.26, 19.30, 19.54, 21.03, 14.50, 15.10, 19.52, 20.93, 17.83, 19.03, 17.97, 18.55, 16.78, 16.59, 18.03, 16.59, 14.99, 16.30, 30.02, 25.66, 20.94, 19.75, 17.56, 18.24, 12.02, 15.30, 15.39, 14.72, 16.18, 16.32, 17.68, 18.71, 18.42, 15.02, 16.70, 16.87, 15.60, 20.76, 16.77, 17.29, 21.11, 19.24, 15.53, 16.91, 13.22, 16.71, 16.21, 20.32, 16.78, 17.28, 17.24, 20.91, 17.22, 21.36, 15.31, 16.79, 16.72, 19.33, 23.89, 15.56, 17.22, 19.02, 17.31, 19.80, 16.53, 14.91, 14.76, 24.05, 18.03, 15.42, 17.76, 15.86, 22.11, 17.57, 13.07, 22.36, 21.28, 17.18, 18.19, 18.46, 16.55, 18.10, 17.16, 17.39, 21.08, 19.05, 18.01, 17.21, 17.45, 16.47, 20.64, 15.05, 16.28, 22.56, 16.37, 16.64, 17.67, 18.78, 16.91, 23.47, 16.99, 14.60, 16.25, 16.22, 16.12, 19.29, 17.66, 29.22, 22.07, 22.16, 15.52, 15.23, 21.39, 24.83, 24.05, 17.09, 18.08, 18.74, 16.97, 20.04, 23.11+, 15.87, 17.80, 16.64, 19.99+, 17.66, 18.97, 16.09, 22.30, 15.09, 18.38, 20.10, 22.67, 28.88, 18.40, 21.06, 15.99, 16.59+, 17.10, 18.43, 16.38, 18.82, 17.48, 19.46, 15.77, 19.05, 19.69, 18.43, 18.71, 16.73, 17.63, 20.58, 19.10, 16.77, 20.99, 18.47, 16.02, 16.68+, 21.68+, 17.18, 18.16, 21.76, 18.31, 21.72, 19.57, 17.77, 21.09



I swear I'll finish this one day. It's taking way too long.


----------



## slinky773 (May 30, 2015)

Alright, so far I have 4055 solves, so I'm really close to the full marathon. Here's the 1945 solves I got since the last post.



Spoiler: Times



12.626, 11.271, 13.767, 12.771, 15.079, 12.354, 10.824, 12.701, 10.570, 10.813, 12.012, 13.227, 12.589, 15.748, 12.557, 12.115, 11.017, 12.156, 11.802, 11.978, 10.365, 13.346, 13.733, 10.507, 12.052, 13.518, 11.444, 13.706, 12.596, 11.255, 12.668, 14.544, 11.662, 10.589, 10.852, 12.560, 13.144, 13.498, 13.784, 15.562, 13.802, 12.097, 12.685, 12.688, 12.288, 12.692, 13.013, 12.658, 12.561, 11.893, 14.605, 9.827, 14.812, 11.722, 12.148, 12.389, 12.061, 12.485, 12.149, 12.947, 14.976, 13.796, 12.404, 11.690, 13.109, 11.826, 17.214, 14.485, 13.877, 13.699, 12.968, 14.618, 10.739, 12.392, 10.453, 12.441, 10.929, 10.375, 11.478, 12.721, 12.623, 11.963, 10.838, 13.579, 14.019, 16.433, 10.172, 11.600, 10.287, 13.527, 11.295, 13.258, 12.527, 12.921, 11.933, 14.020, 14.281, 10.391, 13.297, 13.754, 11.641, 16.614, 12.833, 13.728, 15.126, 11.958, 8.591, 14.935, 10.482, 14.016, 12.760, 14.395, 13.852, 12.480, 13.762, 13.293, 12.432, 11.160, 11.778, 11.889, 12.355, 16.642, 13.946, 11.691, 11.696, 13.709, 14.311, 13.562, 12.104, 9.354, 10.662, 13.065, 11.743, 13.237, 14.275, 10.948, 14.292, 12.880, 13.992, 12.304, 13.976, 13.201, 12.564, 12.845, 10.044, 12.524, 15.986, 10.439, 12.788, 11.113, 12.220, 9.932, 13.084, 12.041, 12.663, 13.695, 12.726, 11.796, 11.835, 11.626, 10.811, 14.339, 14.120, 14.838, 12.220, 11.768, 11.687, 12.368, 12.189, 11.431, 12.304, 13.680, 11.848, 11.437, 11.969, 11.762, 14.455, 13.972, 11.489, 13.927, 13.185, 13.006, 12.941, 11.297, 12.705, 12.195, 13.408, 11.225, 13.170, 12.678, 13.280, 13.769, 13.036, 11.433, 11.936, 12.800, 14.594, 11.936, 12.595, 13.537, 11.492, 13.091, 11.616, 11.588, 11.990, 13.615, 14.842, 11.645, 12.512, 12.156, 12.514, 11.587, 12.066, 12.191, 13.221, 13.658, 12.991, 12.453, 11.255, 12.458, 13.160, 13.103, 9.898, 11.136, 11.535, 12.483, 12.749, 11.356, 10.305, 12.845, 13.716, 11.932, 10.390, 12.771, 10.136, 12.240, 12.761, 11.560, 11.962, 12.038, 13.588, 11.543, 13.572, 11.253, 13.845, 13.443, 14.709, 12.079, 13.707, 12.155, 12.801, 12.858, 10.876, 11.814, 12.399, 13.096, 9.849, 10.823, 10.017, 12.014, 13.963, 11.713, 10.934, 13.488, 14.797, 12.581, 12.546, 9.939, 13.012, 11.042, 12.449, 13.477, 9.904, 13.882, 11.444, 15.216, 12.608, 15.041, 13.958, 12.270, 14.364, 11.185, 12.666, 13.457, 13.148, 14.309, 12.381, 13.512, 11.968, 14.643, 13.224, 11.950, 12.443, 13.857, 12.653, 13.303, 11.676, 14.910, 12.749, 10.916, 12.822, 13.238, 13.658, 14.498, 11.634, 12.271, 12.349, 12.949, 13.639, 12.383, 13.603, 12.354, 12.113, 13.932, 13.554, 12.406, 12.448, 14.557, 13.022, 12.033, 12.968, 13.859, 11.496, 10.943, 11.323, 11.688, 12.294, 11.151, 11.920, 10.646, 11.847, 12.949, 12.185, 14.835, 13.626, 12.136, 12.758, 12.188, 14.950, 11.623, 14.169, 10.975, 12.166, 12.609, 12.158, 12.592, 10.842, 11.437, 12.099, 14.357, 12.342, 13.491, 11.602, 10.611, 12.561, 11.717, 17.017, 13.264, 11.748, 10.292, 12.068, 13.439, 12.893, 13.217, 12.646, 12.423, 10.364, 10.439, 11.706, 12.223, 12.978, 12.074, 13.268, 13.712, 11.329, 12.189, 12.791, 13.329, 11.572, 14.092, 10.989, 14.237, 12.258, 12.839, 8.758, 12.357, 12.235, 16.153, 12.323, 11.502, 12.565, 13.608, 14.257, 10.736, 13.644, 12.852, 11.796, 13.866, 13.704, 11.784, 14.059, 10.934, 11.683, 14.590, 11.523, 12.991, 10.627, 14.768, 12.714, 12.647, 12.459, 11.470, 11.951, 13.802, 9.397, 13.221, 12.508, 13.615, 15.177, 12.713, 13.312, 13.310, 12.159, 11.899, 11.826, 11.400, 13.474, 13.734, 13.461, 12.971, 11.415, 11.503, 12.285, 13.867, 12.612, 13.640, 13.339, 11.937, 11.709, 11.520, 12.159, 12.961, 11.319, 12.149, 11.174, 13.033, 11.081, 14.801, 14.176, 11.972, 11.413, 12.501, 11.900, 14.370, 15.164, 13.416, 13.485, 13.818, 11.641, 10.874, 12.294, 13.024, 10.484, 12.354, 12.856, 12.533, 15.409, 13.220, 11.055, 13.848, 10.489, 10.973, 9.924, 13.203, 11.785, 11.830, 11.012, 16.801, 12.433, 11.468, 12.897, 11.622, 11.006, 14.036, 10.928, 10.977, 10.881, 13.180, 11.588, 12.043, 13.303, 14.634, 12.338, 13.337, 12.196, 12.310, 15.858, 11.790, 11.600, 11.924, 13.360, 13.757, 13.877, 14.553, 12.020, 10.513, 12.294, 13.635, 14.583, 12.910, 13.646, 13.963, 15.070, 13.376, 11.506, 12.831, 11.296, 11.663, 11.428, 12.112, 15.249, 10.385, 14.670, 12.123, 13.736, 11.767, 14.710, 9.950, 12.312, 11.848, 13.101, 15.263, 15.479, 10.706, 8.655, 9.917, 13.410, 12.562, 12.553, 13.930, 12.622, 12.266, 13.614, 11.540, 13.363, 13.955, 12.635, 13.859, 12.199, 14.248, 10.800, 11.436, 14.004, 10.708, 12.309, 11.807, 11.417, 13.570, 14.188, 10.102, 13.194, 14.371, 10.536, 13.750, 12.038, 12.154, 13.656, 11.700, 13.405, 14.390, 10.960, 14.922, 12.585, 12.959, 10.575, 12.674, 11.885, 10.123, 12.023, 10.296, 12.575, 13.171, 11.384, 12.316, 12.870, 10.249, 13.005, 12.341, 14.164, 13.067, 13.798, 12.128, 13.015, 12.403, 12.009, 12.712, 10.411, 11.853, 14.104, 12.733, 9.235, 13.351, 12.963, 12.176, 14.243, 12.445, 16.176, 12.740, 10.997, 12.742, 14.765, 13.855, 14.056, 8.502, 16.313, 13.505, 13.414, 11.166, 11.361, 11.254, 9.346, 11.104, 11.199, 14.300, 10.822, 10.417, 14.163, 13.275, 12.296, 14.232, 14.769, 11.251, 11.541, 11.639, 12.262, 14.532, 14.338, 11.256, 11.006, 13.725, 14.187, 13.477, 12.508, 13.238, 12.571, 14.091, 11.440, 12.675, 11.291, 15.036, 13.038, 14.032, 14.001, 14.862, 11.358, 11.542, 13.666, 12.036, 14.509, 12.293, 13.413, 12.876, 12.995, 11.628, 12.652, 13.164, 10.241, 12.240, 11.119, 11.934, 12.862, 16.163, 14.404, 12.865, 14.274, 14.269, 15.731, 11.723, 12.124, 12.060, 12.364, 12.392, 11.740, 11.329, 12.682, 12.462, 11.775, 11.142, 11.554, 12.540, 11.956, 11.775, 13.237, 12.098, 13.453, 11.970, 12.890, 13.368, 12.045, 10.411, 12.960, 14.144, 11.881, 13.805, 10.651, 11.917, 12.343, 12.306, 16.060, 14.561, 12.167, 11.796, 13.565, 10.157, 13.226, 12.408, 11.649, 11.729, 13.523, 12.057, 11.207, 11.223, 12.366, 12.884, 12.309, 13.085, 13.088, 11.653, 13.024, 12.644, 13.316, 12.386, 12.829, 12.355, 12.856, 13.354, 12.857, 13.092, 13.227, 10.652, 12.365, 10.248, 12.116, 12.897, 13.489, 11.776, 11.507, 11.640, 14.875, 11.848, 10.818, 13.874, 12.433, 12.352, 10.823, 10.960, 14.425, 14.497, 13.385, 13.073, 11.524, 14.483, 12.969, 11.376, 13.952, 12.480, 9.848, 10.734, 10.084, 12.432, 10.378, 12.528, 11.801, 12.313, 11.896, 10.860, 12.129, 13.169, 12.857, 14.312, 13.461, 12.993, 12.337, 12.183, 13.280, 12.639, 14.474, 11.619, 11.903, 13.225, 12.017, 11.824, 11.973, 15.472, 13.392, 10.609, 11.945, 10.348, 12.514, 13.021, 12.504, 14.575, 9.017, 15.609, 13.465, 12.351, 13.161, 11.327, 12.956, 12.369, 13.296, 13.601, 11.404, 11.314, 10.729, 13.184, 12.865, 10.985, 11.216, 11.833, 13.699, 11.788, 12.865, 11.293, 12.220, 9.805, 12.145, 11.959, 14.481, 13.657, 14.663, 12.186, 10.474, 11.889, 10.937, 12.746, 14.104, 10.524, 10.056, 11.145, 12.393, 11.642, 12.018, 15.152, 12.339, 12.640, 11.131, 10.414, 9.736, 11.672, 13.125, 11.577, 11.633, 12.338, 14.007, 12.177, 10.345, 13.792, 12.789, 11.929, 10.401, 12.451, 11.302, 10.787, 10.016, 10.529, 11.971, 13.599, 15.905, 10.587, 11.258, 12.417, 12.113, 11.295, 11.174, 12.162, 10.289, 13.024, 11.559, 11.944, 13.047, 12.202, 9.738, 13.161, 13.432, 13.881, 12.604, 14.057, 11.107, 12.211, 10.751, 12.058, 13.361, 12.906, 11.289, 10.833, 10.385, 15.569, 12.537, 11.305, 10.975, 9.682, 12.393, 13.525, 13.375, 12.777, 10.059, 11.385, 10.705, 11.001, 10.930, 13.148, 10.521, 10.508, 13.209, 12.440, 12.785, 12.264, 11.572, 11.241, 9.807, 13.641, 12.658, 12.256, 16.378, 10.809, 14.530, 11.155, 9.769, 12.947, 12.752, 11.186, 12.307, 12.494, 13.824, 11.203, 15.157, 11.932, 16.214, 12.218, 13.340, 13.420, 13.701, 14.723, 12.952, 13.576, 15.387, 12.239, 12.876, 12.000, 12.251, 11.398, 11.928, 12.532, 12.537, 12.562, 13.706, 11.822, 11.868, 13.034, 13.497, 11.983, 13.415, 13.762, 12.954, 13.608, 13.091, 14.088, 11.988, 9.712, 12.004, 15.382, 11.179, 11.014, 13.088, 14.908, 10.868, 12.514, 10.911, 12.658, 14.225, 12.492, 11.426, 13.771, 11.939, 13.299, 12.486, 11.810, 9.561, 12.879, 11.273, 13.390, 13.080, 14.906, 13.562, 14.124, 12.115, 12.944, 11.529, 11.922, 12.733, 13.165, 10.922, 12.668, 12.419, 10.904, 12.381, 10.714, 14.128, 15.071, 14.243, 13.943, 10.794, 13.272, 9.704, 12.350, 11.727, 13.289, 12.018, 10.568, 12.759, 11.624, 12.118, 10.310, 12.940, 14.360, 11.900, 12.407, 12.203, 13.838, 11.389, 12.719, 13.737, 11.061, 12.750, 12.521, 13.523, 10.983, 12.627, 12.596, 12.110, 11.946, 12.215, 13.778, 10.529, 14.469, 11.480, 11.547, 12.920, 13.446, 13.334, 14.598, 14.579, 12.969, 13.834, 13.342, 10.203, 11.150, 12.239, 11.426, 13.728, 11.236, 13.159, 11.120, 10.132, 12.325, 13.048, 9.602, 10.709, 14.926, 11.935, 12.097, 13.472, 10.881, 12.534, 11.427, 11.504, 11.919, 13.809, 11.611, 16.378, 13.762, 13.037, 8.693, 13.951, 13.128, 11.457, 12.090, 10.240, 11.478, 12.665, 13.497, 12.935, 13.372, 12.641, 12.885, 12.356, 12.686, 12.570, 12.698, 13.709, 13.863, 13.775, 10.731, 12.077, 11.378, 10.348, 15.113, 13.440, 11.141, 13.298, 12.910, 12.560, 13.691, 12.804, 11.439, 18.160, 12.269, 12.093, 13.352, 11.239, 11.461, 15.229, 15.626, 10.091, 11.819, 15.901, 10.526, 11.184, 11.871, 11.653, 13.093, 12.492, 11.862, 12.221, 14.363, 10.582, 11.552, 12.300, 14.442, 11.058, 14.541, 12.659, 14.242, 10.216, 14.557, 16.495, 11.760, 11.477, 12.267, 11.448, 12.441, 11.359, 11.201, 13.142, 12.977, 11.771, 10.903, 12.265, 15.646, 12.312, 10.643, 15.019, 14.033, 12.259, 11.970, 10.709, 11.789, 12.798, 12.527, 13.271, 12.593, 17.866, 11.019, 12.798, 12.796, 13.900, 12.198, 15.134, 14.527, 10.845, 11.806, 13.611, 13.243, 11.619, 14.268, 14.521, 12.896, 12.285, 12.120, 13.021, 11.429, 10.294, 12.086, 13.498, 11.383, 14.557, 12.828, 10.651, 14.646, 11.423, 12.547, 14.007, 11.207, 10.597, 10.062, 12.593, 13.030, 10.878, 15.461, 16.436, 11.132, 14.744, 14.384, 12.025, 12.889, 12.627, 14.479, 13.764, 11.996, 10.893, 11.062, 11.441, 11.025, 10.075, 11.716, 13.391, 13.399, 12.416, 14.524, 13.509, 13.035, 14.985, 12.798, 11.867, 13.029, 11.660, 11.981, 13.138, 13.064, 10.588, 12.423, 11.626, 13.145, 14.362, 11.912, 12.709, 10.197, 14.241, 11.732, 13.540, 11.534, 13.062, 14.707, 12.459, 11.699, 11.183, 11.694, 11.476, 11.072, 10.306, 12.214, 13.472, 12.784, 11.390, 13.743, 11.825, 12.706, 13.694, 11.839, 10.413, 10.344, 12.554, 12.230, 11.493, 13.141, 12.284, 12.536, 13.070, 11.264, 12.129, 11.917, 12.832, 11.750, 13.021, 14.924, 13.150, 13.964, 11.607, 15.515, 12.102, 13.517, 15.370, 12.134, 13.214, 12.877, 11.983, 11.713, 12.408, 14.107, 14.155, 10.239, 16.258, 11.362, 14.177, 11.964, 13.290, 10.713, 9.726, 13.592, 12.753, 12.620, 12.177, 12.028, 9.765, 12.089, 10.906, 12.589, 14.393, 12.320, 10.898, 13.368, 11.879, 15.609, 13.801, 10.823, 12.790, 11.010, 11.974, 10.519, 14.654, 12.484, 13.771, 12.787, 10.320, 11.440, 12.637, 13.798, 12.394, 13.401, 11.300, 12.234, 15.590, 13.704, 14.642, 13.706, 12.996, 11.604, 12.379, 12.737, 15.040, 14.562, 12.325, 12.800, 14.133, 12.347, 11.769, 10.557, 13.059, 12.604, 12.249, 11.884, 14.504, 12.480, 15.525, 14.267, 12.897, 11.735, 11.978, 12.375, 11.139, 12.937, 9.012, 12.913, 12.691, 12.394, 11.620, 10.483, 16.445, 12.535, 14.221, 13.224, 11.707, 12.050, 10.859, 10.508, 13.135, 14.599, 11.136, 11.223, 12.117, 10.750, 11.665, 11.981, 13.732, 13.458, 12.812, 13.984, 13.558, 12.450, 14.273, 12.942, 15.124, 11.958, 11.132, 13.786, 11.301, 13.193, 12.410, 13.229, 11.698, 12.668, 12.315, 12.546, 13.385, 10.664, 12.732, 14.919, 13.578, 13.201, 10.304, 11.604, 11.234, 12.587, 11.797, 10.223, 11.087, 10.495, 11.651, 10.942, 11.538, 12.367, 12.218, 10.928, 13.417, 14.719, 11.462, 13.119, 13.228, 12.416, 14.943, 12.808, 11.578, 11.220, 14.735, 11.552, 10.808, 10.637, 10.574, 13.801, 11.793, 11.895, 12.524, 13.341, 13.103, 15.057, 10.867, 14.019, 11.211, 12.607, 14.188, 12.594, 12.275, 12.176, 11.742, 12.226, 13.377, 13.038, 13.582, 12.607, 13.817, 10.847, 13.371, 12.564, 15.487, 13.641, 11.109, 11.948, 13.229, 12.818, 12.741, 14.408, 12.263, 13.943, 11.715, 11.823, 14.354, 13.784, 14.220, 10.777, 11.135, 13.330, 11.192, 14.677, 11.039, 14.692, 13.908, 12.375, 12.545, 12.009, 11.463, 14.417, 16.021, 11.987, 12.651, 11.687, 13.748, 11.890, 12.084, 11.212, 15.307, 13.016, 11.705, 13.474, 8.121, 14.777, 12.160, 13.963, 14.776, 11.525, 14.007, 13.507, 11.544, 13.324, 10.419, 14.406, 12.440, 12.238, 11.556, 15.702, 13.155, 11.724, 12.278, 12.889, 10.563, 12.185, 13.873, 13.716, 11.132, 10.278, 10.249, 12.343, 12.806, 12.289, 11.845, 12.057, 10.210, 13.279, 12.487, 11.811, 14.105, 11.977, 12.262, 12.357, 12.153, 12.066, 12.995, 11.837, 13.567, 10.916, 13.757, 10.999, 11.989, 14.789, 13.391, 14.349, 11.505, 13.128, 11.740, 11.829, 14.362, 12.173, 14.659, 12.949, 14.677, 11.681, 14.384, 13.700, 14.651, 14.507, 12.377, 10.611, 12.158, 13.684, 11.561, 12.329, 11.513, 12.913, 12.360, 12.983, 9.222, 13.544, 11.898, 11.981, 12.525, 12.909, 11.945, 14.148, 15.880, 11.691, 11.073, 13.752, 10.401, 10.949, 9.474, 11.429, 12.105, 12.905, 12.870, 12.540, 15.994, 12.322, 11.973, 10.889, 13.209, 13.459, 9.756, 13.410, 11.391, 15.548, 13.554, 13.466, 12.524, 14.175, 13.175, 11.720, 11.445, 14.879, 12.601, 11.049, 11.882, 11.219, 13.413, 8.737, 12.825, 11.037, 11.871, 13.953, 14.609, 12.810, 13.937, 12.430, 11.730, 12.449, 12.690, 10.165, 12.541, 12.757, 11.768, 13.331, 10.478, 12.118, 13.356, 14.296, 11.917, 14.088, 12.155, 10.733, 14.498, 11.390, 11.831, 10.330, 12.243, 12.753, 12.682, 12.587, 11.462, 12.565, 11.663, 14.162, 11.892, 11.505, 13.093, 12.151, 12.375, 12.153, 12.766, 9.955, 15.160, 11.378, 13.082, 13.875, 13.839, 15.159, 12.506, 12.572, 13.596, 13.115, 9.774, 10.930, 13.060, 11.856, 10.832, 11.214, 12.186, 11.907, 14.030, 13.776, 12.144, 10.989, 14.065, 10.593, 10.140, 13.058, 12.863, 12.637, 10.997, 12.475, 9.966, 14.322, 11.559, 11.149, 11.365, 10.488, 12.244, 13.809, 15.057, 10.865, 11.745, 12.683, 13.252, 11.928, 15.055, 10.812, 12.609, 12.228, 11.432, 13.646, 11.651, 12.178, 12.809, 11.578, 14.445, 15.484, 11.456, 11.418, 13.300, 12.901, 11.572, 12.108, 12.142, 13.209, 14.248, 11.253, 13.219, 12.694, 12.738, 12.133, 12.544, 14.718, 10.903, 16.796, 12.946, 11.433, 10.165, 13.151, 13.290, 11.516, 10.612, 13.599, 13.370, 10.090, 11.448, 9.685, 11.139, 13.279, 12.601, 12.415, 9.333, 13.458, 15.567, 12.254, 12.104, 13.415, 15.523, 11.009, 11.646, 11.556, 12.657, 11.725, 10.505, 12.798, 11.942, 15.550, 12.806, 12.818, 11.785, 13.752, 11.800, 12.189, 13.259, 11.877, 11.772, 11.400, 11.584, 13.655, 8.474, 12.529, 12.473, 11.036, 10.749, 13.098, 11.730, 11.337, 16.750, 13.275, 10.999, 12.764, 11.643, 8.951, 15.831, 12.410, 14.140, 11.530, 12.990, 11.590, 9.900, 11.640, 14.320, 11.260, 13.320, 9.420, 11.540, 15.030, 10.690, 14.900, 12.553, 12.293, 12.795, 10.725, 12.151, 14.331, 12.641, 11.532, 13.011, 14.657, 15.604, 10.478, 13.644, 13.427, 11.146, 11.594, 12.078, 10.914, 12.140, 11.231, 9.895, 12.551, 13.057, 14.505, 11.763, 11.474, 13.977, 12.014, 11.424, 13.551, 10.587, 11.655, 12.193, 12.554, 12.366, 14.260, 13.551, 12.788, 11.484, 13.446, 11.799, 16.002, 11.577, 12.260, 14.266, 11.433, 10.957, 14.285, 13.474, 13.982, 11.275, 12.482, 13.755, 10.817, 15.047, 11.164, 14.818, 12.484, 13.705, 13.535, 11.670, 14.526, 12.617, 14.964, 14.672, 13.524, 12.952, 12.519, 11.886, 13.348, 12.791, 15.961, 9.436, 14.101, 12.987, 10.468, 14.298, 12.773, 12.238, 13.596, 14.228, 13.869, 13.132, 12.443, 12.734, 11.873, 14.010, 16.345, 10.904, 13.388, 13.801, 12.627, 11.338, 12.741, 12.264, 12.945, 12.537, 11.307, 11.000, 12.970, 11.936, 10.540, 10.644, 10.177, 10.133, 12.317, 12.958, 12.781, 12.610, 12.982, 11.867, 11.406, 9.568, 11.000, 12.673, 11.889, 11.393, 11.857, 10.888





Spoiler: Stats



Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-30
solves/total: 1945/1945

single
best: 8.121
worst: 18.160

mean of 3
current: 11.379 (σ = 0.48)
best: 9.759 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 5
current: 11.713 (σ = 0.28)
best: 10.399 (σ = 0.33)

avg of 12
current: 11.836 (σ = 0.68)
best: 11.302 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 50
current: 12.326 (σ = 1.06)
best: 11.804 (σ = 0.99)

avg of 100
current: 12.548 (σ = 1.12)
best: 11.912 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 1000
current: 12.509 (σ = 1.10)
best: 12.452 (σ = 1.10)

Average: 12.502 (σ = 1.08)
Mean: 12.525


----------



## slinky773 (May 31, 2015)

Alright, here's the last 164 solves.



Spoiler



11.620, 10.977, 9.057, 10.746, 16.980, 13.641, 11.473, 10.788, 12.500, 12.753, 11.915, 13.348, 14.696, 12.044, 12.080, 11.077, 10.545, 11.209, 13.541, 13.678, 13.641, 12.970, 14.931, 9.720, 12.656, 11.257, 14.776, 14.395, 15.026, 12.501, 13.256, 15.768, 12.874, 13.516, 11.889, 13.385, 12.725, 13.097, 13.281, 10.913, 12.349, 13.538, 12.392, 13.641, 13.239, 12.606, 11.104, 11.876, 12.361, 12.020, 12.438, 13.894, 11.476, 11.389, 13.272, 12.974, 13.775, 12.851, 11.439, 11.525, 11.352, 12.049, 14.889, 13.151, 11.419, 12.918, 8.766, 10.019, 12.214, 12.089, 12.897, 13.515, 11.163, 13.623, 13.422, 12.430, 12.574, 10.520, 12.950, 12.908, 12.336, 12.996, 12.240, 10.875, 12.031, 10.826, 10.156, 11.345, 10.273, 13.599, 12.281, 12.572, 12.361, 12.057, 11.175, 11.430, 11.310, 11.868, 14.794, 13.777, 12.886, 12.856, 12.212, 12.773, 14.074, 10.226, 12.772, 12.208, 14.088, 12.241, 13.457, 13.295, 13.072, 12.154, 11.124, 10.991, 15.267, 12.644, 13.233, 12.257, 12.241, 11.229, 14.270, 13.793, 16.361, 12.825, 13.085, 11.071, 14.909, 13.264, 12.489, 10.836, 12.661, 10.990, 12.115, 12.228, 10.032, 16.776, 10.838, 13.771, 14.224, 10.613, 14.409, 12.974, 12.716, 12.904, 12.129, 12.503, 14.689, 13.473, 13.175, 11.107, 10.868, 12.157, 13.353, 10.709, 9.686, 11.472, 14.110, 15.004, 10.598, 11.562, 13.073, 10.937


Here's a collective list of all the solves and a screenshot of stats from times2stats.


Spoiler: All Times



10.873, 13.754, 13.992, 9.923, 12.873, 12.616, 11.881, 10.920, 11.704, 14.713, 13.593, 12.390, 13.903, 12.717, 15.329, 11.439, 13.053, 14.528, 12.162, 13.179, 11.485, 17.459, 13.125, 12.910, 12.206, 13.401, 14.340, 12.631, 13.468, 11.709, 12.505, 13.452, 12.412, 10.910, 16.476, 12.222, 13.148, 12.771, 14.392, 10.921, 14.118, 12.105, 13.787, 12.181, 11.177, 13.567, 13.926, 11.628, 10.084, 14.914, 13.388, 12.220, 10.765, 11.007, 12.900, 12.543, 14.425, 14.090, 10.711, 10.058, 13.414, 10.977, 11.108, 10.568, 15.832, 12.521, 14.139, 11.199, 11.670, 12.417, 13.764, 13.292, 15.592, 11.946, 12.516, 11.818, 12.063, 13.672, 11.871, 13.953, 12.450, 13.711, 12.924, 13.291, 12.574, 16.362+, 14.713, 13.474, 13.156, 9.323, 13.149, 16.111+, 15.880, 13.030, 12.500, 12.567, 13.967, 13.833, 14.134, 13.786, 13.289, 12.699, 15.728+, 9.581, 11.826, 11.749, 15.721, 15.455, 12.465, 13.044, 12.213, 10.863, 12.243, 11.112, 11.833, 11.950, 10.986, 16.231, 12.892, 13.230, 10.753, 13.206, 9.837, 12.938, 15.384, 12.532, 10.725, 12.341, 11.000, 13.360, 12.735, 12.923, 11.912, 13.653, 12.674, 9.684, 10.556, 13.138, 11.647, 12.955, 12.393, 13.507, 12.449, 13.865, 12.527, 11.908, 11.549, 10.072, 12.420, 12.689, 13.287, 12.146, 11.504, 15.130, 13.525, 11.292, 11.030, 12.060, 11.352, 10.681, 13.444, 16.625, 12.719, 13.540, 13.823, 16.609, 12.701, 12.525, 14.381, 14.372, 12.171, 15.943, 15.536, 13.310, 13.870, 13.850+, 11.471, 12.018, 15.040, 13.161, 12.719, 12.841, 13.626, 13.848, 12.621, 12.867, 10.120, 14.201+, 13.858, 14.972, 12.009, 14.397, 12.864, 11.654, 16.762, 13.763, 14.641, 13.499+, 16.800, 16.494, 15.449, 11.513, 16.264, 13.699, 13.378, 12.616, 12.047, 11.190, 14.007, 13.708, 12.494, 14.323, 12.112, 12.346, 12.496, 14.311, 14.004+, 14.706, 12.056, 12.427, 13.407, 11.826, 13.076, 12.083, 12.437, 18.481, 12.141, 12.803, 11.774, 15.468, 15.215, 13.054, 11.338, 13.076, 10.797, 11.961, 11.428, 13.387, 12.046, 11.030, 12.425, 13.660, 14.115, 10.354, 11.404, 11.380, 14.234, 15.890, 11.571, 15.517, 13.679, 12.606, 13.945, 13.056, 15.330+, 14.521, 11.907, 11.346, 13.193, 12.587, DNF(12.049), 11.971, 10.724, 11.916, 12.407, 13.505, 13.559, 11.465, 12.001, 9.968, 11.485, 10.804, 11.623, 13.877, 11.540, 12.954, 13.748, 13.998, 15.738, 11.032, 12.810, 11.928, 12.763, 11.771, 10.711, 14.664, 12.665, 15.935, 11.337, 11.746, 13.633, 14.002, 14.114, 12.547, 12.142, 10.159, 13.056, 9.115, 12.784, 12.676, 11.766, 10.293, 15.373, 11.729, 12.019, 12.325, 11.743, 15.554, 9.743, 11.425, 15.761, 13.744, 12.395, 10.705, 12.870, 13.553, 13.264, 12.395, 13.499, 13.708, 14.147, 12.462, 12.502, 11.152, 15.586, 12.039, 13.629, 10.227, 8.945, 16.206, 12.233, 13.711, 15.123, 14.110, 11.933, 14.735, 11.870, 12.939, 11.611, 10.683, 13.075, 14.727, 12.466, 15.709, 12.939, 11.778, 10.276, 12.120, 11.560, 13.635, 11.919, 11.272, 12.212, 11.116, 13.182, 12.993, 16.400, 8.675, 13.652, 14.680, 12.927, 12.028, 12.471, 12.877, 13.719, 12.257, 10.383, 11.838, 11.956, 10.237, 13.507, 14.282, 12.468, 11.838, 12.613, 12.170, 11.206, 12.191, 11.173, 19.715, 11.827, 11.994, 14.500, 14.439, 13.602, 11.937, 14.757, 12.854, 13.845, 14.691, 13.690, 11.639, 12.069, 13.975, 14.631, 13.200, 13.190, 12.376, 12.893, 15.329, 13.669, 11.893, 13.603, 13.312, 11.748, 11.832, 12.840, 13.681, 12.686, 13.858, 15.691, 13.240, 13.939, 11.088, 12.488, 12.510, 14.714, 10.891, 10.445, 12.560, 10.951, 12.101, 14.213, 13.341, 11.910, 14.393, 11.799, 12.408, 13.557, 12.999, 14.915, 13.812, 14.438, 12.669, 12.871, 11.585, 13.056, 13.464, 10.104, 13.962, 14.403, 12.990, 10.326, 9.477, 12.437, 12.916, 10.597, 11.970, 12.836, 13.233, 10.965, 9.887, 10.744, 14.508, 10.352, 12.259, 13.437, 13.737, 10.885, 11.109, 11.677, 13.387, 11.907, 11.079, 10.750, 12.012, 12.763, 14.096, 10.824, 12.470, 15.135, 12.339, 12.834, 12.615, 14.749, 12.523, 11.823, 11.330, 12.597, 12.660, 11.562, 18.614, 11.232, 13.008, 12.120, 12.694, 12.865, 11.748, 11.529, 13.810, 9.539, 12.913, 11.292, 15.654, 14.506, 14.000, 15.112+, 11.272, 14.337, 11.321, 12.121, 11.572, 14.111, 12.296, 13.971, 12.983, 11.076, 14.620, 13.328, 12.919, 12.283, 16.031+, 12.992, 11.139, 10.264, 10.124, 14.151, 14.489, 11.753, 12.311, 10.354, 11.080, 13.451, 11.262, 8.881, 10.292, 13.628, 13.480, 12.771, 11.879, 11.278, 10.923, 13.598, 13.928, 13.685, 12.028, 12.761, 13.391, 13.899, 12.872, 14.446, 11.069, 10.466, 12.573, 10.990, 13.108, 11.650, 15.029, 11.567, 11.623, 11.144, 10.449, 13.765, 11.370, 11.420, 11.315, 13.586, 11.392, 12.397, 10.831, 13.460, 14.444, 11.891, 12.504, 10.903, 13.502, 13.018, 13.310, 11.166, 11.997, 12.501, 13.384, 16.294, 11.171, 11.087, 12.867, 17.529+, 12.806, 14.475, 10.677, 11.748, 12.280, 16.653, 10.583, 13.314, 11.528, 13.626, 13.627, 12.719, 11.571, 14.055, 12.873, 11.327, 14.993, 12.732, 13.741, 14.106, 12.867, 12.521, 13.344, 14.319, 12.358, 14.189, 13.623, 11.838, 12.861, 11.622, 11.373, 10.921, 17.159, 11.855, 13.339, 12.869, 11.919, 14.074, 12.898, 12.208, 12.628, 10.777, 13.940, 11.938, 12.367, 9.670, 12.888, 13.323, 10.416, 14.414, 9.455, 13.660, 10.071, 12.957, 13.171, 13.543, 12.812, 11.253, 11.761, 12.973, 12.981, 13.683, 12.609, 11.485, 13.762, 11.245, 11.358, 15.483, 13.340, 12.062, 15.885, 13.954, 14.164, 12.155, 11.538, 13.974, 14.040, 12.689, 12.805, 13.042, 15.720, 12.842, 9.804, 12.221, 17.615, 13.359, 12.127, 14.957, 12.545, 13.273, 16.016, 12.257, 10.827, 16.262, 12.306, 12.274, 10.874, 11.460, 11.663, 13.017, 10.326, 12.105, 12.131, 13.845, 14.296, 11.012, 17.265, 12.549, 12.690, 12.356, 10.804, 12.113, 12.810, 12.290, 11.709, 12.065, 10.672, 13.889, 11.282, 13.145, 14.350, 12.927, 11.728, 12.825, 13.225, 11.688, 10.654, 12.972, 14.234, 11.529, 13.288, 12.458, 12.581, 12.789, 10.570, 13.874, 12.266, 12.208, 14.645, 13.995, 8.827, 11.464, 13.356, 14.857, 11.437, 12.931, 13.776, 14.241, 11.330, 12.584, 13.554, 15.832, 10.952, 13.190, 12.998, 12.524, 12.504, 15.289, 13.627, 10.530, 12.183, 14.388, 12.329, 10.814, 13.290, 11.113, 12.487, 12.945, 11.936, 13.974, 11.896, 13.831, 11.785, 13.450, 14.639, 13.891, 12.849, 11.669, 11.531, 11.200, 15.757, 15.600, 12.819, 13.321, 12.959, 12.069, 11.920, 12.851, 13.464, 11.459, 10.719, 15.553, 13.252, 11.804, 15.818, 14.076, 15.291, 12.802, 12.372, 15.763, 15.076, 13.962, 13.576, 13.143, 12.287, 13.334, 11.118, 12.777, 12.726, 11.826, 14.526, 13.985, 11.572, 12.157, 13.046, 12.515, 11.520, 11.872, 12.625, 11.559, 14.515, 12.137, 13.907, 12.881, 10.854, 14.046, 11.027, 11.772, 12.675, 12.409, 12.025, 10.095, 13.181, 13.075, 10.601, 13.767, 11.753, 13.912, 11.816, 12.685, 13.070, 13.294, 16.362, 10.155, 9.965, 13.540, 12.438, 11.959, 13.864, 11.650, 12.041, 12.297, 11.804, 13.928, 11.110, 12.193, 12.847, 13.469, 10.826, 12.286, 11.321, 13.003, 15.744, 13.577, 12.571, 15.381, 11.074, 11.413, 15.488, 12.316, 11.741, 11.083, 11.680, 16.241, 12.445, 14.696, 12.492, 13.025, 11.863, 14.174, 12.812, 12.563, 13.210, 18.093, 10.649, 13.431, 12.402, 11.682, 13.324, 9.917, 11.450, 13.280, 11.989, 12.608, 11.632, 10.290, 10.171, 16.740, 12.917, 13.251, 13.404, 12.608, 12.996, 13.945, 12.371, 12.542, 12.832, 13.125, 15.606, 10.986, 14.070, 12.131, 14.817, 12.474, 14.503, 14.152, 13.519, 13.186, 13.853, 10.896, 14.374, 13.764, 13.769, 13.533, 10.931, 13.486, 13.678, 15.957, 13.078, 14.146, 12.016, 12.832, 13.931, 11.996, 11.514, 13.305, 11.353, 9.025, 13.516, 11.756, 11.435, 8.038, 12.332, 13.655, 12.716, 13.855, 13.185, 11.357, 14.347, 15.931, 12.231, 12.965, 11.095, 12.515, 15.059, 11.277, 18.837, 14.557, 11.673, 12.458, 12.822, 12.121, 11.541, 12.921, 12.506, 11.605, 10.577, 12.621, 12.643, 12.990, 10.679, 12.660, 11.483, 14.003, 10.433, 15.594, 12.054, 11.800, 12.183, 11.349, 13.327, 14.656, 14.301, 13.465, 9.821, 12.528, 14.485, 15.964, 14.263, 13.893, 12.372, 10.920, 13.220, 11.515, 12.378, 17.554, 14.198, 13.160, 14.250, 14.318, 12.182, 13.749, 11.428, 13.999, 12.031, 14.284, 13.908, 12.425, 14.678, 12.371, 13.943, 14.723, 10.385, 12.705, 14.791, 12.999, 14.037, 15.539, 11.533, 11.036, 14.973, 12.357, 13.456, 13.184, 14.170, 12.889, 13.366, 11.276, 12.831, 13.131, 13.314, 11.639, 12.755, 14.059, 13.542, 13.961, 12.195, 15.697, 13.912, 11.807, 14.136, 12.349, 12.277, 12.112, 13.449, 10.120, 12.023, 11.878, 14.329, 12.602, 15.708, 10.694, 9.827, 15.090, 11.770, 17.136, 12.356, 12.630, 11.759, 13.889, 12.909, 14.425, 13.810, 11.376, 13.110, 12.666, 13.193, 11.583, 12.854, 12.955, 12.137, 15.111, 12.068, 12.551, 13.840, 12.157, 12.107, 11.771, 17.142, 12.261, 11.174, 11.518, 16.451, 10.547, 12.293, 15.350, 12.976, 12.822, 10.881, 13.543, 13.434, 12.468, 11.371, 14.011, 12.877, 14.348, 11.358, 11.533, 12.671, 12.985, 14.602, 13.204, 14.872, 13.806, 13.088, 11.808, 11.804, 16.290, 14.439, 14.301, 13.155, 11.998, 14.531, 13.682, 10.706, 13.950, 13.209, 12.848, 14.813, 13.073, 12.357, 12.491, 14.778, 11.511, 13.069, 14.201, 14.305, 13.228, 10.296, 11.235, 15.107, 11.836, 12.016, 11.541, 16.512, 13.343, 15.153, 12.499, 13.291, 13.590, 12.369, 10.630, 13.573, 14.872, 13.924, 13.018, 12.260, 9.921, 13.593, 14.200, 15.573, 14.979, 11.807, 12.456, 13.681, 12.479, 11.916, 12.993, 10.769, 12.579, 12.205, 11.462, 11.186, 11.391, 13.252, 12.492, 12.008, 12.495, 14.939, 12.930, 12.293, 11.430, 11.719, 13.573, 9.473, 14.543, 11.562, 11.658, 12.923, 11.378, 13.203, 14.360, 12.290, 13.296, 13.068, 12.885, 12.311, 10.470, 12.573, 12.484, 11.691, 12.625, 11.911, 11.153, 11.621, 12.607, 13.627, 12.696, 14.452, 13.354, 12.503, 12.415, 12.294, 15.020, 14.849, 11.710, 12.698, 15.312, 11.590, 10.956, 16.897, 11.250, 13.174, 14.392, 13.047, 13.329, 11.329, 11.582, 12.798, 10.348, 14.792, 13.082, 11.587, 11.271, 12.479, 9.516, 13.867, 13.222, 12.357, 13.715, 15.612, 12.021, 14.153, 11.723, 12.150, 14.788, 12.598, 13.328, 13.269, 15.249, 11.520, 14.938, 14.823, 14.617, 11.464, 12.884, 11.060, 12.348, 13.017, 13.301, 12.666, 13.458, 14.426, 13.647, 13.304, 14.945, 13.086, 17.140, 11.973, 14.013, 14.987, 14.593, 12.792, 10.145, 12.108, 15.537, 15.439, 12.577, 13.911, 14.347, 12.824, 13.832, 10.198, 10.670, 11.309, 12.031, 15.053, 13.071, 12.681, 11.011, 13.134, 13.651, 10.909, 12.307, 12.254, 14.683, 11.737, 10.527, 11.125, 13.965, 10.823, 13.138, 11.935, 16.318+, 14.379, 12.575, 14.166, 12.891, 12.655, 14.441, 12.650, 13.726, 13.835, 13.001, 13.451, 11.973, 11.968, 12.991, 12.616, 11.676, 11.848, 14.820, 13.401, 13.990, 11.782, 13.968, 10.861, 12.833, 12.445, 14.836+, 11.072, 17.898+, 12.110, 15.007, 13.313, 11.941, 13.194, 10.526, 12.476, 12.250, 11.634, 12.919, 14.745, 12.931, 12.568, 13.171, 14.772, 11.834, 13.513, 9.824, 18.374+, 11.231, 10.239, 10.988, 13.814, 12.922, 20.476, 12.941, 14.779, 13.748, 11.784, 13.720, 11.876, 11.125, 12.460, 12.736, 11.634, 13.792, 12.542, 11.855, 11.900, 13.207, 13.777, 14.158, 11.641, 12.409, 13.990, 12.111, 10.986, 14.548, 12.409, 13.705, 10.902, 11.989, 13.101, 14.746, 10.642, 10.454, 12.044, 11.316, 11.767, 13.715, 12.985, 11.658, 12.751, 10.861, 11.814, 10.870, 12.428, 11.693, 9.941, 14.433+, 12.195, 13.721, 12.403, 13.664, 12.560, 11.804, 14.592, 10.483, 12.343, 12.551, 12.489, 13.762, 10.492, 11.100, 10.357, 13.743, 12.312, 12.511, 13.878, 14.447, 14.909, 10.385, 11.894, 11.266, 11.967, 12.724, 10.016, 14.784, 11.104, 12.431, 12.757, 11.559, 11.571, 13.104, 13.021, 14.824, 13.445, 12.854, 14.297, 11.264, 13.222, 18.344, 11.350, 12.189, 15.203, 12.490, 12.911, 14.811, 12.351, 12.027, 16.191, 13.281, 11.634, 14.469, 13.512, 13.882, 13.606, 14.014, 11.546, 12.519, 13.590, 11.519, 13.475, 11.235, 14.331, 12.369, 12.606, 11.493, 13.637, 10.049, 12.442, 12.835, 11.839, 11.858, 13.103, 14.378, 10.067, 13.765, 12.604, 12.098, 11.821, 11.433, 12.084, 16.824, 12.952, 13.195, 13.398, 12.793, 12.685, 11.017, 12.250, 12.942, 13.673, 11.492, 12.464, 14.915, 12.434, 13.724, 13.422, 12.068, 11.560, 12.016, 12.203, 14.828, 14.334, 11.257, 11.421, 13.796, 13.480, 15.666, 11.713, 12.840, 13.124, 13.956, 13.894, 15.545, 14.747, 13.833, 12.357, 13.363, 14.042, 10.980, 12.080, 13.616, 13.430, 13.281, 11.816, 11.270, 14.616, 10.505, 11.819, 15.115, 11.896, 15.030, 11.679, 10.838, 11.897, 14.588, 13.659, 13.114, 11.692, 13.510, 12.399, 10.656, 13.976, 13.991, 14.454, 11.933, 12.324, 14.492, 11.524, 11.783, 13.769, 11.389, 15.026, 10.727, 17.751, 12.562, 12.954, 11.189, 12.814, 10.578, 12.226, 12.488, 11.835, 10.027, 13.629, 12.187, 13.257, 13.677, 13.007, 10.924, 15.035, 12.598, 16.831, 12.672, 11.754, 15.423, 12.378, 11.080, 13.399, 11.052, 12.585, 10.227, 9.484, 12.469, 11.769, 12.493, 12.894, 16.307, 13.687, 13.940, 10.746, 12.980, 14.147, 12.991, 11.855, 13.349, 13.317, 12.448, 13.652, 16.009, 10.950, 11.490, 11.650, 13.132, 11.697, 13.622, 13.304, 11.297, 12.919, 9.943, 12.298, 12.404, 13.840, 11.025, 12.982, 12.541, 11.007, 11.944, 11.889, 11.941, 10.891, 10.128, 14.771, 12.109, 11.951, 11.772, 11.123, 15.694, 11.600, 14.014, 11.299, 11.217, 11.675, 12.575, 12.047, 13.047, 11.635, 12.234, 11.586, 13.951, 13.079, 12.252, 12.990, 9.913, 10.643, 12.806, 11.884, 12.309, 12.823, 14.277, 12.120, 13.514, 15.040, 10.971, 12.030, 14.524, 13.044, 15.477, 11.470, 12.196, 14.295, 12.799, 11.837, 12.362, 12.241, 10.763, 12.207, 16.421, 10.405, 12.227, 13.450, 12.791, 12.110, 13.450, 12.750, 12.624, 12.248, 14.912, 12.407, 16.959, 11.500, 13.363, 9.367, 11.780, 12.405, 10.537, 12.984, 9.803, 9.900, 12.428, 12.249, 12.216, 12.784, 13.562, 12.849, 13.650, 13.067, 10.834, 14.197, 12.779, 9.524, 12.213, 12.673, 11.877, 13.742, 13.565, 12.655, 13.479, 15.390, 11.712, 12.647, 13.182, 12.569, 12.945, 13.032, 14.548, 13.340, 13.651, 13.968, 13.520, 12.329, 14.058, 12.838, 13.946, 16.120, 13.630, 11.277, 13.782, 14.659, 15.515, 14.022, 14.411, 16.601, 18.033, 18.029, 15.772, 11.673, 11.340, 14.063, 15.191, 11.843, 15.258, 13.134, 15.613, 11.172, 14.626, 11.297, 11.974, 13.543, 11.032, 14.206, 12.696, 14.605, 14.242, 14.295, 13.366, 13.342, 14.056, 14.311, 13.264, 12.956, 11.939, 12.152, 10.907, 14.918, 12.937, 13.506, 12.699, 12.808, 11.616, 13.006, 15.216, 11.377, 11.630, 10.819, 15.825, 12.009, 12.277, 11.497, 12.359, 13.097, 12.606, 12.755, 12.347, 10.982, 12.265, 11.526, 13.393, 13.106, 10.170, 12.438, 11.356, 14.121, 10.686, 12.789, 11.360, 13.056, 12.238, 12.593, 11.337, 11.148, 9.186, 11.474, 9.451, 10.900, 12.884, 12.432, 13.891, 12.809, 12.241, 13.937, 10.640, 11.804, 14.350, 15.281, 10.640, 12.336, 13.918, 13.054, 10.657, 10.887, 12.464, 12.174, 12.560, 11.554, 11.991, 11.742, 10.991, 10.962, 12.504, 10.737, 11.793, 14.321, 11.896, 9.035, 13.504, 12.349, 17.010, 13.554, 12.516, 13.802, 18.152, 12.799, 12.780, 9.277, 14.309, 14.178, 12.551, 12.802, 11.552, 13.365, 14.774, 12.635, 13.933, 15.717, 10.866, 13.193, 10.491, 11.975, 13.735, 13.834, 12.243, 12.680, 12.284, 10.860, 11.489, 13.472, 12.006, 12.171, 10.516, 13.173, 13.412, 14.130, 15.374, 12.485, 11.925, 11.222, 12.425, 11.616, 13.107, 13.057, 12.005, 15.184, 15.335, 11.775, 11.603, 13.421, 13.084, 13.233, 11.832, 11.057, 9.986, 15.080, 13.293, 12.189, 13.179, 13.562, 12.650, 13.793, 12.828, 11.731, 12.804, 11.716, 13.048, 13.909, 11.074, 10.401, 11.322, 13.657, 11.753, 9.810, 12.330, 13.045, 13.446, 12.539, 13.616, 11.599, 13.238, 14.211, 11.990, 12.455, 11.626, 10.117, 12.578, 12.281, 12.980, 15.035, 12.482, 13.758, 13.525, 12.192, 14.373, 12.858, 12.522, 13.266, 12.670, 13.833, 12.866, 11.169, 13.605, 14.743, 12.232, 17.063, 13.141, 12.852, 11.469, 11.814, 14.361, 11.102, 13.840, 12.169, 11.220, 9.949, 17.027, 11.931, 13.759, 11.739, 12.192, 15.877, 12.740, 15.925, 11.014, 11.908, 11.945, 12.467, 14.357, 13.237, 15.018, 11.257, 13.119, 13.789, 12.534, 12.409, 10.984, 15.545, 11.332, 11.624, 14.667, 12.102, 10.630, 15.699, 9.939, 12.315, 11.410, 13.436, 14.329, 10.805, 10.304, 11.200, 14.432, 10.064, 12.039, 12.330, 10.160, 14.705, 12.226, 15.216, 11.719, 13.085, 12.158, 12.494, 12.670, 10.858, 11.534, 13.970, 12.252, 11.597, 14.516, 12.204, 12.892, 13.190, 11.518, 13.345, 14.606, 11.333, 12.564, 12.631, 11.270, 11.481, 13.858, 14.097, 14.678, 11.500, 12.339, 11.432, 13.135, 13.086, 11.490, 13.596, 12.762, 12.318, 13.055, 14.659, 10.981, 11.692, 14.731, 12.752, 11.748, 12.074, 13.705, 14.056, 10.536, 17.471, 12.244, 12.010, 13.366, 13.073, 11.770, 12.523, 11.173, 13.729, 12.407, 12.626, 12.519, 14.362, 13.287, 11.625, 13.425, 12.072, 10.264, 14.244, 11.144, 11.319, 10.837, 12.447, 11.593, 12.148, 12.368, 13.388, 12.223, 14.073, 12.008, 10.361, 13.657, 11.675, 11.382, 13.665, 13.177, 12.989, 15.126, 11.490, 12.787, 13.974, 13.305, 11.719, 13.371, 10.854, 12.043, 12.026, 11.373, 12.369, 13.924, 12.334, 15.892, 11.388, 13.562, 11.723, 13.450, 13.923, 10.069, 12.810, 14.507, 12.304, 13.958, 11.940, 10.932, 10.646, 12.903, 16.208, 11.450, 10.516, 12.404, 12.171, 14.148, 11.553, 10.656, 12.287, 11.107, 13.051, 12.996, 14.743, 14.408, 10.832, 11.300, 12.179, 13.036, 9.855, 11.553, 12.090, 10.159, 10.889, 11.255, 13.935, 15.256, 10.792, 16.602, 12.525, 11.754, 14.307, 12.626, 11.271, 13.767, 12.771, 15.079, 12.354, 10.824, 12.701, 10.570, 10.813, 12.012, 13.227, 12.589, 15.748, 12.557, 12.115, 11.017, 12.156, 11.802, 11.978, 10.365, 13.346, 13.733, 10.507, 12.052, 13.518, 11.444, 13.706, 12.596, 11.255, 12.668, 14.544, 11.662, 10.589, 10.852, 12.560, 13.144, 13.498, 13.784, 15.562, 13.802, 12.097, 12.685, 12.688, 12.288, 12.692, 13.013, 12.658, 12.561, 11.893, 14.605, 9.827, 14.812, 11.722, 12.148, 12.389, 12.061, 12.485, 12.149, 12.947, 14.976, 13.796, 12.404, 11.690, 13.109, 11.826, 17.214, 14.485, 13.877, 13.699, 12.968, 14.618, 10.739, 12.392, 10.453, 12.441, 10.929, 10.375, 11.478, 12.721, 12.623, 11.963, 10.838, 13.579, 14.019, 16.433, 10.172, 11.600, 10.287, 13.527, 11.295, 13.258, 12.527, 12.921, 11.933, 14.020, 14.281, 10.391, 13.297, 13.754, 11.641, 16.614, 12.833, 13.728, 15.126, 11.958, 8.591, 14.935, 10.482, 14.016, 12.760, 14.395, 13.852, 12.480, 13.762, 13.293, 12.432, 11.160, 11.778, 11.889, 12.355, 16.642, 13.946, 11.691, 11.696, 13.709, 14.311, 13.562, 12.104, 9.354, 10.662, 13.065, 11.743, 13.237, 14.275, 10.948, 14.292, 12.880, 13.992, 12.304, 13.976, 13.201, 12.564, 12.845, 10.044, 12.524, 15.986, 10.439, 12.788, 11.113, 12.220, 9.932, 13.084, 12.041, 12.663, 13.695, 12.726, 11.796, 11.835, 11.626, 10.811, 14.339, 14.120, 14.838, 12.220, 11.768, 11.687, 12.368, 12.189, 11.431, 12.304, 13.680, 11.848, 11.437, 11.969, 11.762, 14.455, 13.972, 11.489, 13.927, 13.185, 13.006, 12.941, 11.297, 12.705, 12.195, 13.408, 11.225, 13.170, 12.678, 13.280, 13.769, 13.036, 11.433, 11.936, 12.800, 14.594, 11.936, 12.595, 13.537, 11.492, 13.091, 11.616, 11.588, 11.990, 13.615, 14.842, 11.645, 12.512, 12.156, 12.514, 11.587, 12.066, 12.191, 13.221, 13.658, 12.991, 12.453, 11.255, 12.458, 13.160, 13.103, 9.898, 11.136, 11.535, 12.483, 12.749, 11.356, 10.305, 12.845, 13.716, 11.932, 10.390, 12.771, 10.136, 12.240, 12.761, 11.560, 11.962, 12.038, 13.588, 11.543, 13.572, 11.253, 13.845, 13.443, 14.709, 12.079, 13.707, 12.155, 12.801, 12.858, 10.876, 11.814, 12.399, 13.096, 9.849, 10.823, 10.017, 12.014, 13.963, 11.713, 10.934, 13.488, 14.797, 12.581, 12.546, 9.939, 13.012, 11.042, 12.449, 13.477, 9.904, 13.882, 11.444, 15.216, 12.608, 15.041, 13.958, 12.270, 14.364, 11.185, 12.666, 13.457, 13.148, 14.309, 12.381, 13.512, 11.968, 14.643, 13.224, 11.950, 12.443, 13.857, 12.653, 13.303, 11.676, 14.910, 12.749, 10.916, 12.822, 13.238, 13.658, 14.498, 11.634, 12.271, 12.349, 12.949, 13.639, 12.383, 13.603, 12.354, 12.113, 13.932, 13.554, 12.406, 12.448, 14.557, 13.022, 12.033, 12.968, 13.859, 11.496, 10.943, 11.323, 11.688, 12.294, 11.151, 11.920, 10.646, 11.847, 12.949, 12.185, 14.835, 13.626, 12.136, 12.758, 12.188, 14.950, 11.623, 14.169, 10.975, 12.166, 12.609, 12.158, 12.592, 10.842, 11.437, 12.099, 14.357, 12.342, 13.491, 11.602, 10.611, 12.561, 11.717, 17.017, 13.264, 11.748, 10.292, 12.068, 13.439, 12.893, 13.217, 12.646, 12.423, 10.364, 10.439, 11.706, 12.223, 12.978, 12.074, 13.268, 13.712, 11.329, 12.189, 12.791, 13.329, 11.572, 14.092, 10.989, 14.237, 12.258, 12.839, 8.758, 12.357, 12.235, 16.153, 12.323, 11.502, 12.565, 13.608, 14.257, 10.736, 13.644, 12.852, 11.796, 13.866, 13.704, 11.784, 14.059, 10.934, 11.683, 14.590, 11.523, 12.991, 10.627, 14.768, 12.714, 12.647, 12.459, 11.470, 11.951, 13.802, 9.397, 13.221, 12.508, 13.615, 15.177, 12.713, 13.312, 13.310, 12.159, 11.899, 11.826, 11.400, 13.474, 13.734, 13.461, 12.971, 11.415, 11.503, 12.285, 13.867, 12.612, 13.640, 13.339, 11.937, 11.709, 11.520, 12.159, 12.961, 11.319, 12.149, 11.174, 13.033, 11.081, 14.801, 14.176, 11.972, 11.413, 12.501, 11.900, 14.370, 15.164, 13.416, 13.485, 13.818, 11.641, 10.874, 12.294, 13.024, 10.484, 12.354, 12.856, 12.533, 15.409, 13.220, 11.055, 13.848, 10.489, 10.973, 9.924, 13.203, 11.785, 11.830, 11.012, 16.801, 12.433, 11.468, 12.897, 11.622, 11.006, 14.036, 10.928, 10.977, 10.881, 13.180, 11.588, 12.043, 13.303, 14.634, 12.338, 13.337, 12.196, 12.310, 15.858, 11.790, 11.600, 11.924, 13.360, 13.757, 13.877, 14.553, 12.020, 10.513, 12.294, 13.635, 14.583, 12.910, 13.646, 13.963, 15.070, 13.376, 11.506, 12.831, 11.296, 11.663, 11.428, 12.112, 15.249, 10.385, 14.670, 12.123, 13.736, 11.767, 14.710, 9.950, 12.312, 11.848, 13.101, 15.263, 15.479, 10.706, 8.655, 9.917, 13.410, 12.562, 12.553, 13.930, 12.622, 12.266, 13.614, 11.540, 13.363, 13.955, 12.635, 13.859, 12.199, 14.248, 10.800, 11.436, 14.004, 10.708, 12.309, 11.807, 11.417, 13.570, 14.188, 10.102, 13.194, 14.371, 10.536, 13.750, 12.038, 12.154, 13.656, 11.700, 13.405, 14.390, 10.960, 14.922, 12.585, 12.959, 10.575, 12.674, 11.885, 10.123, 12.023, 10.296, 12.575, 13.171, 11.384, 12.316, 12.870, 10.249, 13.005, 12.341, 14.164, 13.067, 13.798, 12.128, 13.015, 12.403, 12.009, 12.712, 10.411, 11.853, 14.104, 12.733, 9.235, 13.351, 12.963, 12.176, 14.243, 12.445, 16.176, 12.740, 10.997, 12.742, 14.765, 13.855, 14.056, 8.502, 16.313, 13.505, 13.414, 11.166, 11.361, 11.254, 9.346, 11.104, 11.199, 14.300, 10.822, 10.417, 14.163, 13.275, 12.296, 14.232, 14.769, 11.251, 11.541, 11.639, 12.262, 14.532, 14.338, 11.256, 11.006, 13.725, 14.187, 13.477, 12.508, 13.238, 12.571, 14.091, 11.440, 12.675, 11.291, 15.036, 13.038, 14.032, 14.001, 14.862, 11.358, 11.542, 13.666, 12.036, 14.509, 12.293, 13.413, 12.876, 12.995, 11.628, 12.652, 13.164, 10.241, 12.240, 11.119, 11.934, 12.862, 16.163, 14.404, 12.865, 14.274, 14.269, 15.731, 11.723, 12.124, 12.060, 12.364, 12.392, 11.740, 11.329, 12.682, 12.462, 11.775, 11.142, 11.554, 12.540, 11.956, 11.775, 13.237, 12.098, 13.453, 11.970, 12.890, 13.368, 12.045, 10.411, 12.960, 14.144, 11.881, 13.805, 10.651, 11.917, 12.343, 12.306, 16.060, 14.561, 12.167, 11.796, 13.565, 10.157, 13.226, 12.408, 11.649, 11.729, 13.523, 12.057, 11.207, 11.223, 12.366, 12.884, 12.309, 13.085, 13.088, 11.653, 13.024, 12.644, 13.316, 12.386, 12.829, 12.355, 12.856, 13.354, 12.857, 13.092, 13.227, 10.652, 12.365, 10.248, 12.116, 12.897, 13.489, 11.776, 11.507, 11.640, 14.875, 11.848, 10.818, 13.874, 12.433, 12.352, 10.823, 10.960, 14.425, 14.497, 13.385, 13.073, 11.524, 14.483, 12.969, 11.376, 13.952, 12.480, 9.848, 10.734, 10.084, 12.432, 10.378, 12.528, 11.801, 12.313, 11.896, 10.860, 12.129, 13.169, 12.857, 14.312, 13.461, 12.993, 12.337, 12.183, 13.280, 12.639, 14.474, 11.619, 11.903, 13.225, 12.017, 11.824, 11.973, 15.472, 13.392, 10.609, 11.945, 10.348, 12.514, 13.021, 12.504, 14.575, 9.017, 15.609, 13.465, 12.351, 13.161, 11.327, 12.956, 12.369, 13.296, 13.601, 11.404, 11.314, 10.729, 13.184, 12.865, 10.985, 11.216, 11.833, 13.699, 11.788, 12.865, 11.293, 12.220, 9.805, 12.145, 11.959, 14.481, 13.657, 14.663, 12.186, 10.474, 11.889, 10.937, 12.746, 14.104, 10.524, 10.056, 11.145, 12.393, 11.642, 12.018, 15.152, 12.339, 12.640, 11.131, 10.414, 9.736, 11.672, 13.125, 11.577, 11.633, 12.338, 14.007, 12.177, 10.345, 13.792, 12.789, 11.929, 10.401, 12.451, 11.302, 10.787, 10.016, 10.529, 11.971, 13.599, 15.905, 10.587, 11.258, 12.417, 12.113, 11.295, 11.174, 12.162, 10.289, 13.024, 11.559, 11.944, 13.047, 12.202, 9.738, 13.161, 13.432, 13.881, 12.604, 14.057, 11.107, 12.211, 10.751, 12.058, 13.361, 12.906, 11.289, 10.833, 10.385, 15.569, 12.537, 11.305, 10.975, 9.682, 12.393, 13.525, 13.375, 12.777, 10.059, 11.385, 10.705, 11.001, 10.930, 13.148, 10.521, 10.508, 13.209, 12.440, 12.785, 12.264, 11.572, 11.241, 9.807, 13.641, 12.658, 12.256, 16.378, 10.809, 14.530, 11.155, 9.769, 12.947, 12.752, 11.186, 12.307, 12.494, 13.824, 11.203, 15.157, 11.932, 16.214, 12.218, 13.340, 13.420, 13.701, 14.723, 12.952, 13.576, 15.387, 12.239, 12.876, 12.000, 12.251, 11.398, 11.928, 12.532, 12.537, 12.562, 13.706, 11.822, 11.868, 13.034, 13.497, 11.983, 13.415, 13.762, 12.954, 13.608, 13.091, 14.088, 11.988, 9.712, 12.004, 15.382, 11.179, 11.014, 13.088, 14.908, 10.868, 12.514, 10.911, 12.658, 14.225, 12.492, 11.426, 13.771, 11.939, 13.299, 12.486, 11.810, 9.561, 12.879, 11.273, 13.390, 13.080, 14.906, 13.562, 14.124, 12.115, 12.944, 11.529, 11.922, 12.733, 13.165, 10.922, 12.668, 12.419, 10.904, 12.381, 10.714, 14.128, 15.071, 14.243, 13.943, 10.794, 13.272, 9.704, 12.350, 11.727, 13.289, 12.018, 10.568, 12.759, 11.624, 12.118, 10.310, 12.940, 14.360, 11.900, 12.407, 12.203, 13.838, 11.389, 12.719, 13.737, 11.061, 12.750, 12.521, 13.523, 10.983, 12.627, 12.596, 12.110, 11.946, 12.215, 13.778, 10.529, 14.469, 11.480, 11.547, 12.920, 13.446, 13.334, 14.598, 14.579, 12.969, 13.834, 13.342, 10.203, 11.150, 12.239, 11.426, 13.728, 11.236, 13.159, 11.120, 10.132, 12.325, 13.048, 9.602, 10.709, 14.926, 11.935, 12.097, 13.472, 10.881, 12.534, 11.427, 11.504, 11.919, 13.809, 11.611, 16.378, 13.762, 13.037, 8.693, 13.951, 13.128, 11.457, 12.090, 10.240, 11.478, 12.665, 13.497, 12.935, 13.372, 12.641, 12.885, 12.356, 12.686, 12.570, 12.698, 13.709, 13.863, 13.775, 10.731, 12.077, 11.378, 10.348, 15.113, 13.440, 11.141, 13.298, 12.910, 12.560, 13.691, 12.804, 11.439, 18.160, 12.269, 12.093, 13.352, 11.239, 11.461, 15.229, 15.626, 10.091, 11.819, 15.901, 10.526, 11.184, 11.871, 11.653, 13.093, 12.492, 11.862, 12.221, 14.363, 10.582, 11.552, 12.300, 14.442, 11.058, 14.541, 12.659, 14.242, 10.216, 14.557, 16.495, 11.760, 11.477, 12.267, 11.448, 12.441, 11.359, 11.201, 13.142, 12.977, 11.771, 10.903, 12.265, 15.646, 12.312, 10.643, 15.019, 14.033, 12.259, 11.970, 10.709, 11.789, 12.798, 12.527, 13.271, 12.593, 17.866, 11.019, 12.798, 12.796, 13.900, 12.198, 15.134, 14.527, 10.845, 11.806, 13.611, 13.243, 11.619, 14.268, 14.521, 12.896, 12.285, 12.120, 13.021, 11.429, 10.294, 12.086, 13.498, 11.383, 14.557, 12.828, 10.651, 14.646, 11.423, 12.547, 14.007, 11.207, 10.597, 10.062, 12.593, 13.030, 10.878, 15.461, 16.436, 11.132, 14.744, 14.384, 12.025, 12.889, 12.627, 14.479, 13.764, 11.996, 10.893, 11.062, 11.441, 11.025, 10.075, 11.716, 13.391, 13.399, 12.416, 14.524, 13.509, 13.035, 14.985, 12.798, 11.867, 13.029, 11.660, 11.981, 13.138, 13.064, 10.588, 12.423, 11.626, 13.145, 14.362, 11.912, 12.709, 10.197, 14.241, 11.732, 13.540, 11.534, 13.062, 14.707, 12.459, 11.699, 11.183, 11.694, 11.476, 11.072, 10.306, 12.214, 13.472, 12.784, 11.390, 13.743, 11.825, 12.706, 13.694, 11.839, 10.413, 10.344, 12.554, 12.230, 11.493, 13.141, 12.284, 12.536, 13.070, 11.264, 12.129, 11.917, 12.832, 11.750, 13.021, 14.924, 13.150, 13.964, 11.607, 15.515, 12.102, 13.517, 15.370, 12.134, 13.214, 12.877, 11.983, 11.713, 12.408, 14.107, 14.155, 10.239, 16.258, 11.362, 14.177, 11.964, 13.290, 10.713, 9.726, 13.592, 12.753, 12.620, 12.177, 12.028, 9.765, 12.089, 10.906, 12.589, 14.393, 12.320, 10.898, 13.368, 11.879, 15.609, 13.801, 10.823, 12.790, 11.010, 11.974, 10.519, 14.654, 12.484, 13.771, 12.787, 10.320, 11.440, 12.637, 13.798, 12.394, 13.401, 11.300, 12.234, 15.590, 13.704, 14.642, 13.706, 12.996, 11.604, 12.379, 12.737, 15.040, 14.562, 12.325, 12.800, 14.133, 12.347, 11.769, 10.557, 13.059, 12.604, 12.249, 11.884, 14.504, 12.480, 15.525, 14.267, 12.897, 11.735, 11.978, 12.375, 11.139, 12.937, 9.012, 12.913, 12.691, 12.394, 11.620, 10.483, 16.445, 12.535, 14.221, 13.224, 11.707, 12.050, 10.859, 10.508, 13.135, 14.599, 11.136, 11.223, 12.117, 10.750, 11.665, 11.981, 13.732, 13.458, 12.812, 13.984, 13.558, 12.450, 14.273, 12.942, 15.124, 11.958, 11.132, 13.786, 11.301, 13.193, 12.410, 13.229, 11.698, 12.668, 12.315, 12.546, 13.385, 10.664, 12.732, 14.919, 13.578, 13.201, 10.304, 11.604, 11.234, 12.587, 11.797, 10.223, 11.087, 10.495, 11.651, 10.942, 11.538, 12.367, 12.218, 10.928, 13.417, 14.719, 11.462, 13.119, 13.228, 12.416, 14.943, 12.808, 11.578, 11.220, 14.735, 11.552, 10.808, 10.637, 10.574, 13.801, 11.793, 11.895, 12.524, 13.341, 13.103, 15.057, 10.867, 14.019, 11.211, 12.607, 14.188, 12.594, 12.275, 12.176, 11.742, 12.226, 13.377, 13.038, 13.582, 12.607, 13.817, 10.847, 13.371, 12.564, 15.487, 13.641, 11.109, 11.948, 13.229, 12.818, 12.741, 14.408, 12.263, 13.943, 11.715, 11.823, 14.354, 13.784, 14.220, 10.777, 11.135, 13.330, 11.192, 14.677, 11.039, 14.692, 13.908, 12.375, 12.545, 12.009, 11.463, 14.417, 16.021, 11.987, 12.651, 11.687, 13.748, 11.890, 12.084, 11.212, 15.307, 13.016, 11.705, 13.474, 8.121, 14.777, 12.160, 13.963, 14.776, 11.525, 14.007, 13.507, 11.544, 13.324, 10.419, 14.406, 12.440, 12.238, 11.556, 15.702, 13.155, 11.724, 12.278, 12.889, 10.563, 12.185, 13.873, 13.716, 11.132, 10.278, 10.249, 12.343, 12.806, 12.289, 11.845, 12.057, 10.210, 13.279, 12.487, 11.811, 14.105, 11.977, 12.262, 12.357, 12.153, 12.066, 12.995, 11.837, 13.567, 10.916, 13.757, 10.999, 11.989, 14.789, 13.391, 14.349, 11.505, 13.128, 11.740, 11.829, 14.362, 12.173, 14.659, 12.949, 14.677, 11.681, 14.384, 13.700, 14.651, 14.507, 12.377, 10.611, 12.158, 13.684, 11.561, 12.329, 11.513, 12.913, 12.360, 12.983, 9.222, 13.544, 11.898, 11.981, 12.525, 12.909, 11.945, 14.148, 15.880, 11.691, 11.073, 13.752, 10.401, 10.949, 9.474, 11.429, 12.105, 12.905, 12.870, 12.540, 15.994, 12.322, 11.973, 10.889, 13.209, 13.459, 9.756, 13.410, 11.391, 15.548, 13.554, 13.466, 12.524, 14.175, 13.175, 11.720, 11.445, 14.879, 12.601, 11.049, 11.882, 11.219, 13.413, 8.737, 12.825, 11.037, 11.871, 13.953, 14.609, 12.810, 13.937, 12.430, 11.730, 12.449, 12.690, 10.165, 12.541, 12.757, 11.768, 13.331, 10.478, 12.118, 13.356, 14.296, 11.917, 14.088, 12.155, 10.733, 14.498, 11.390, 11.831, 10.330, 12.243, 12.753, 12.682, 12.587, 11.462, 12.565, 11.663, 14.162, 11.892, 11.505, 13.093, 12.151, 12.375, 12.153, 12.766, 9.955, 15.160, 11.378, 13.082, 13.875, 13.839, 15.159, 12.506, 12.572, 13.596, 13.115, 9.774, 10.930, 13.060, 11.856, 10.832, 11.214, 12.186, 11.907, 14.030, 13.776, 12.144, 10.989, 14.065, 10.593, 10.140, 13.058, 12.863, 12.637, 10.997, 12.475, 9.966, 14.322, 11.559, 11.149, 11.365, 10.488, 12.244, 13.809, 15.057, 10.865, 11.745, 12.683, 13.252, 11.928, 15.055, 10.812, 12.609, 12.228, 11.432, 13.646, 11.651, 12.178, 12.809, 11.578, 14.445, 15.484, 11.456, 11.418, 13.300, 12.901, 11.572, 12.108, 12.142, 13.209, 14.248, 11.253, 13.219, 12.694, 12.738, 12.133, 12.544, 14.718, 10.903, 16.796, 12.946, 11.433, 10.165, 13.151, 13.290, 11.516, 10.612, 13.599, 13.370, 10.090, 11.448, 9.685, 11.139, 13.279, 12.601, 12.415, 9.333, 13.458, 15.567, 12.254, 12.104, 13.415, 15.523, 11.009, 11.646, 11.556, 12.657, 11.725, 10.505, 12.798, 11.942, 15.550, 12.806, 12.818, 11.785, 13.752, 11.800, 12.189, 13.259, 11.877, 11.772, 11.400, 11.584, 13.655, 8.474, 12.529, 12.473, 11.036, 10.749, 13.098, 11.730, 11.337, 16.750, 13.275, 10.999, 12.764, 11.643, 8.951, 15.831, 12.410, 14.140, 11.530, 12.990, 11.590, 9.900, 11.640, 14.320, 11.260, 13.320, 9.420, 11.540, 15.030, 10.690, 14.900, 12.553, 12.293, 12.795, 10.725, 12.151, 14.331, 12.641, 11.532, 13.011, 14.657, 15.604, 10.478, 13.644, 13.427, 11.146, 11.594, 12.078, 10.914, 12.140, 11.231, 9.895, 12.551, 13.057, 14.505, 11.763, 11.474, 13.977, 12.014, 11.424, 13.551, 10.587, 11.655, 12.193, 12.554, 12.366, 14.260, 13.551, 12.788, 11.484, 13.446, 11.799, 16.002, 11.577, 12.260, 14.266, 11.433, 10.957, 14.285, 13.474, 13.982, 11.275, 12.482, 13.755, 10.817, 15.047, 11.164, 14.818, 12.484, 13.705, 13.535, 11.670, 14.526, 12.617, 14.964, 14.672, 13.524, 12.952, 12.519, 11.886, 13.348, 12.791, 15.961, 9.436, 14.101, 12.987, 10.468, 14.298, 12.773, 12.238, 13.596, 14.228, 13.869, 13.132, 12.443, 12.734, 11.873, 14.010, 16.345, 10.904, 13.388, 13.801, 12.627, 11.338, 12.741, 12.264, 12.945, 12.537, 11.307, 11.000, 12.970, 11.936, 10.540, 10.644, 10.177, 10.133, 12.317, 12.958, 12.781, 12.610, 12.982, 11.867, 11.406, 9.568, 11.000, 12.673, 11.889, 11.393, 11.857, 10.888, 11.620, 10.977, 9.057, 10.746, 16.980, 13.641, 11.473, 10.788, 12.500, 12.753, 11.915, 13.348, 14.696, 12.044, 12.080, 11.077, 10.545, 11.209, 13.541, 13.678, 13.641, 12.970, 14.931, 9.720, 12.656, 11.257, 14.776, 14.395, 15.026, 12.501, 13.256, 15.768, 12.874, 13.516, 11.889, 13.385, 12.725, 13.097, 13.281, 10.913, 12.349, 13.538, 12.392, 13.641, 13.239, 12.606, 11.104, 11.876, 12.361, 12.020, 12.438, 13.894, 11.476, 11.389, 13.272, 12.974, 13.775, 12.851, 11.439, 11.525, 11.352, 12.049, 14.889, 13.151, 11.419, 12.918, 8.766, 10.019, 12.214, 12.089, 12.897, 13.515, 11.163, 13.623, 13.422, 12.430, 12.574, 10.520, 12.950, 12.908, 12.336, 12.996, 12.240, 10.875, 12.031, 10.826, 10.156, 11.345, 10.273, 13.599, 12.281, 12.572, 12.361, 12.057, 11.175, 11.430, 11.310, 11.868, 14.794, 13.777, 12.886, 12.856, 12.212, 12.773, 14.074, 10.226, 12.772, 12.208, 14.088, 12.241, 13.457, 13.295, 13.072, 12.154, 11.124, 10.991, 15.267, 12.644, 13.233, 12.257, 12.241, 11.229, 14.270, 13.793, 16.361, 12.825, 13.085, 11.071, 14.909, 13.264, 12.489, 10.836, 12.661, 10.990, 12.115, 12.228, 10.032, 16.776, 10.838, 13.771, 14.224, 10.613, 14.409, 12.974, 12.716, 12.904, 12.129, 12.503, 14.689, 13.473, 13.175, 11.107, 10.868, 12.157, 13.353, 10.709, 9.686, 11.472, 14.110, 15.004, 10.598, 11.562, 13.073, 10.937


Stats

rest in pepperoni this month and my cubing marathon

i cri evrytim


----------



## Schmidt (May 31, 2015)

Congrats!

So, 15 hours to solve, 9 hours to scramble = doable in 1 day


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 1, 2015)

Day 61: 31 May 2015

Solves: 3042/4219.5



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 240/240
best time: 12.24
worst time: 25.17
best mo3: 14.27 (σ = 2.25)
best avg5: 15.06 (σ = 0.71)
best avg12: 16.06 (σ = 1.13)
best avg50: 16.99 (σ = 1.45)
best avg100: 17.19 (σ = 1.60)
session avg: 17.49 (σ = 1.68)
session mean: 17.58





Spoiler: Times



16.82, 18.72, 19.35, 20.30, 20.84, 15.12, 15.22, 20.56, 18.54, 17.46, 19.02, 19.55, 20.55+, 16.32, 18.54, 17.33, 16.92, 18.58, 16.06, 17.02, 15.84, 21.24, 16.73, 14.45, 16.72, 17.56, 19.03, 14.21, 17.25, 23.47, 24.00, 25.17, 16.90, 15.70, 14.98, 21.26, 19.21, 16.41, 18.44, 16.37, 17.04, 18.31, 18.47, 19.92, 18.08, 18.65, 15.62, 18.33, 15.40, 18.50, 15.29, 17.66, 14.42, 12.24, 17.52, 15.83, 14.92, 19.85, 20.23, 23.08, 16.91, 18.20, 17.19, 15.96, 17.08, 18.50, 16.39, 24.09, 15.85, 17.57, 17.53, 15.08, 18.99, 21.14, 14.98, 19.31, 16.62, 16.60, 15.72, 15.17, 15.93, 20.12, 19.48, 17.12, 17.71, 17.30, 19.50, 17.13, 16.70, 13.04, 16.52, 20.35, 17.03, 13.93, 14.70, 16.94, 15.64, 15.55, 17.58, 15.99, 18.53, 14.37, 17.29, 18.22, 19.18, 18.60, 15.25, 19.60, 16.63, 16.22, 16.58, 17.40, 19.64, 17.72, 15.06, 15.79, 16.93, 19.35, 19.32, 16.00, 17.34+, 14.37, 16.43, 17.97, 19.30, 18.02, 17.37, 19.23, 18.83, 18.42, 16.71, 12.29, 13.80, 17.85, 18.76, 17.67, 16.19, 14.93, 21.43, 22.42, 17.47+, 16.26, 20.88, 14.59, 17.12, 15.42, 21.36, 15.21, 23.37, 17.90, 19.35, 15.18, 16.80, 13.40, 16.46, 20.26, 17.36, 18.49, 19.20, 21.66, 17.98, 16.91, 19.99, 18.79, 18.09, 15.78, 16.51, 18.34, 18.06, 14.93, 20.28, 16.59, 18.93+, 16.84, 16.94, 24.39, 21.01, 18.58, 14.13, 15.91, 16.17, 17.70, 17.19, 15.56, 17.73, 15.27, 16.02, 16.80, 18.23, 17.93, 16.81, 19.09, 17.28, 14.98, 17.31, 17.87+, 15.56, 15.83, 18.81, 17.23, 23.07, 13.59, 16.96, 23.92, 15.78+, 17.04, 13.75, 15.45, 20.14, 14.87, 19.98, 17.91, 16.93, 19.78, 18.61, 18.01, 21.97, 16.39, 16.49, 16.22, 15.97, 16.48, 15.51, 19.20, 14.94, 18.89, 15.46, 15.17, 18.68, 16.32, 20.38, 19.51, 17.34, 19.69, 18.31, 17.60, 12.31, 19.37, 17.65, 17.38


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 22, 2015)

Whew, finally finished! Finished up the last few solves yesterday, but didn't feel like posting until now.

82 days for 4219.5 solves = ≈52 solves per day

Last session (21 June 2015):



Spoiler: Statistics



times: 1178/1178
best time: 11.38
worst time: 28.28
best mo3: 12.90 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 13.09 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 15.29 (σ = 1.71)
best avg50: 16.15 (σ = 1.60)
best avg100: 16.76 (σ = 1.51)
best avg1000: 17.53 (σ = 1.85)
session avg: 17.59 (σ = 1.84)
session mean: 17.68





Spoiler: Times



20.45, 25.90, 18.96, 14.16, 16.07, 14.23, 14.42, 14.98, 20.48, 21.83, 18.41, 16.98, 17.25, 19.37, 15.60, 16.99, 19.92, 16.51, 18.23, 16.93, 15.49, 20.68, 16.07, 14.81, 19.96, 20.11, 18.60, 15.75, 12.77, 16.07, 18.45, 21.23, 16.19, 19.53, 17.72, 15.67, 17.94, 18.12, 15.03, 13.25, 23.92+, 15.66, 18.91, 16.55, 18.04, 15.27, 20.39, 20.54+, 20.48, 18.38, 20.42, 14.62, 22.55, 18.71, 18.75, 18.77, 18.27, 21.69, 17.66, 20.51, 16.87, 18.96, 16.25, 14.63, 19.22, 24.14, 18.57, 20.99, 16.46, 19.42, 19.50, 18.65, 14.79, 14.53, 16.77, 15.09, 17.93, 18.14, 18.67, 15.27, 19.78, 17.12, 17.10, 16.09, 18.65, 17.28, 21.30+, 21.08, 16.65, 17.37, 25.20, 16.76, 19.04, 20.95, 18.78, 21.12, 17.40, 16.96, 17.16, 17.96+, 22.24, 16.07, 20.45+, 16.15, 16.83, 18.81, 17.30, 22.85, 15.94, 18.60, 17.77, 17.34+, 14.28, 20.59+, 18.22, 14.84, 21.97, 15.78, 13.90, 16.29, 17.60, 19.41, 16.98, 15.92, 24.56, 19.13, 22.44, 15.92, 18.42+, 17.81, 18.57+, 18.33+, 15.80+, 17.56, 17.94, 19.49, 14.31, 15.73, 14.00, 15.55, 19.27, 18.17, 17.40, 17.22, 14.78, 17.07, 16.13, 17.35+, 14.77, 16.13, 18.22, 12.99, 20.84, 19.72+, 17.57, 16.95, 15.12, 15.15, 18.56, 14.35, 15.70, 20.19, 17.99, 20.57, 19.66, 14.80, 18.38, 15.17, 25.16, 19.41, 18.26, 20.26, 16.70, 17.07, 19.14, 16.09, 15.98, 16.34, 21.37, 18.22, 16.70, 16.69, 19.44, 15.93, 25.18, 12.64, 20.37, 17.63, 20.88, 20.32, 16.05, 19.61, 18.25, 19.66, 16.83, 18.66, 21.91, 16.05, 15.33, 17.55, 16.98, 14.73, 18.72, 22.31, 15.48, 13.71, 19.32, 15.87, 15.18, 15.88, 18.75, 18.36, 16.32, 16.79, 14.40, 16.86, 19.25, 14.77, 17.45, 16.81, 15.60, 16.25, 18.87, 18.29, 20.82, 14.47, 18.34, 14.54, 16.75, 20.60, 18.51, 20.25, 18.62, 19.60, 18.00, 16.52, 18.50, 16.31, 14.88, 16.14, 19.22, 18.64, 18.31, 20.82, 15.47, 19.96+, 18.53, 20.40, 18.36, 19.76, 19.57, 17.60, 19.85, 20.72, 19.63, 14.92, 18.32, 18.52, 16.50, 19.07, 16.28, 23.14, 16.15, 18.94, 15.77, 13.75, 13.30, 16.87, 18.08, 14.49, 14.65, 17.86, 16.51, 18.14, 27.46, 20.73, 19.26, 15.85, 18.24, 16.80, 14.55, 15.61, 15.55, 20.97, 17.60, 17.21, 15.65, 25.52, 19.44, 19.24, 14.65, 15.95, 19.80, 17.02, 17.90, 22.47, 20.43, 19.81, 24.01, 21.06, 15.85, 14.78, 14.99, 15.99, 25.17, 15.45, 15.14, 19.69, 18.85, 18.86, 24.39, 19.82, 14.46, 24.39, 15.50, 16.42, 15.72+, 12.17, 18.40, 17.28, 17.83, 16.92, 17.11, 17.11, 16.70, 15.64, 16.18, 14.80, 16.68, 18.22, 18.09, 15.12, 14.67, 18.31, 14.82, 18.85, 23.04, 20.37, 19.16, 14.96, 17.89, 15.52, 14.26, 16.83, 18.79, 15.40, 17.02, 18.79, 25.70, 24.24, 19.23, 18.15, 19.01, 19.24, 17.40, 16.63, 15.30, 18.65, 20.34, 15.20, 17.91, 15.56, 15.95, 12.74, 19.59, 17.21, 17.56, 16.39, 14.61, 18.45, 12.99, 20.46+, 16.25, 17.58+, 16.33, 17.19, 17.35, 23.53+, 17.77, 19.73, 21.11, 16.88, 17.81, 15.69, 16.66, 18.81, 14.03, 14.65, 16.19, 15.12, 20.06, 15.86, 18.96, 19.69, 16.25, 19.21, 15.72, 18.49, 20.37, 14.17, 15.90, 12.89, 17.82, 19.01, 17.16, 15.41, 17.94, 20.23, 19.83, 20.50, 22.70, 18.51, 16.70, 17.78, 16.18, 20.86, 22.10, 15.13, 19.39, 16.33, 17.79, 13.28, 19.58, 16.23, 12.57, 23.90, 17.01, 16.32, 15.91, 17.60, 16.89, 17.48, 15.99, 20.41, 21.24, 19.11, 22.72, 15.90, 17.95, 17.23, 17.33, 19.03, 24.08, 20.03, 16.74, 17.39, 14.43, 17.58, 18.32, 19.85, 17.34, 18.84, 19.49, 21.98, 17.30, 20.30, 17.80, 17.38, 18.30, 22.40, 20.85, 22.91, 25.14, 18.00, 23.98, 19.10, 19.92, 18.06, 18.46, 16.96, 16.73, 16.49, 19.05, 19.37, 15.33, 15.03, 14.21, 18.53, 17.83, 21.11, 17.75, 17.59, 18.51, 16.63, 16.41, 19.27, 16.61, 20.13, 14.36, 17.11, 26.04, 20.85, 19.75, 20.38, 22.20+, 16.66, 19.15, 13.94, 15.34, 17.25, 16.33, 17.14, 14.29, 13.62, 17.08, 16.51, 21.26, 12.93, 13.38, 22.97, 17.34, 16.92, 21.22, 16.28, 16.89, 18.11, 18.46, 18.39, 17.93, 17.88, 16.38, 17.18, 17.27, 20.42, 17.18, 16.61, 19.19, 18.23, 20.35, 15.58, 16.43, 14.06, 18.34, 15.89, 21.42, 16.74, 18.31, 19.29, 19.77, 15.68, 16.62, 15.35, 16.77, 14.41, 17.12, 14.78, 16.26, 18.55, 16.36, 19.18, 18.45, 17.63, 15.50, 13.03, 17.45, 15.42, 20.98, 22.50, 16.02, 17.89, 16.45, 18.80, 17.31, 18.17, 21.89, 15.64, 17.33, 20.62, 19.13, 19.03+, 16.73, 21.10, 13.62, 23.20, 16.29, 16.66, 20.77, 16.11, 20.48, 21.45, 13.97, 15.54, 17.32, 20.52, 14.57, 20.12, 19.82, 17.78, 19.72, 19.24, 15.13, 19.36, 14.58, 19.80, 18.98, 17.53, 18.86, 14.80, 19.12, 19.30, 21.49, 18.79, 19.78, 15.85, 17.04, 13.65, 16.94, 19.51, 17.84, 23.32, 15.92, 18.39, 21.31, 16.09, 23.56, 17.53, 11.38, 12.95, 19.53, 14.88, 22.14, 14.28, 17.34, 18.00, 16.20, 18.69, 19.58, 16.43, 15.35, 18.60, 17.06, 21.40, 17.73, 14.35, 16.87, 17.04, 17.22, 22.19, 17.65, 17.49, 16.30, 15.88, 20.73, 16.54, 18.48, 16.82, 18.86, 20.17, 17.63, 14.65, 18.77, 23.35, 17.79, 15.32, 21.13, 14.60, 21.15, 15.05, 16.20, 18.37, 18.28, 17.41, 19.97, 17.07, 18.05, 17.04, 19.18, 17.69, 21.57, 16.80, 16.78, 19.27, 15.03, 22.17, 15.52, 19.99, 21.28, 18.31, 19.26, 16.34, 17.41, 18.24, 15.32, 14.74, 14.78, 17.95, 15.27, 20.54, 17.13, 15.62, 17.24, 15.10, 15.10, 19.88, 17.43, 17.68, 15.44, 20.78, 16.45, 16.80, 17.62, 15.91, 13.16, 20.10, 21.05, 19.22, 15.87, 21.61, 18.88, 16.65, 16.21, 16.18, 16.82, 15.78, 15.91, 19.72, 16.35, 14.36, 13.48, 18.47, 17.46, 15.27, 17.55, 14.41, 15.70, 16.37, 19.35, 18.31, 19.00, 15.68, 15.44, 18.65, 14.85, 16.47, 16.79, 13.08, 17.55, 12.60, 13.59, 12.52, 16.80, 17.07, 15.25, 18.36, 13.75, 17.54, 17.86, 17.93, 16.29, 15.38, 17.46, 13.66, 15.83, 17.89, 13.56, 13.23, 15.48, 16.51, 17.70, 16.46, 19.48, 15.75, 14.04, 14.97, 22.54, 19.49, 15.17, 16.23, 17.92, 21.18, 19.31, 16.34, 17.86, 19.18, 20.95, 18.23, 15.95, 16.62, 19.74, 13.41, 18.01, 17.98, 19.72, 15.27, 18.56, 13.92, 19.56, 14.12, 22.79, 19.20, 16.85, 15.95, 19.53, 14.43, 23.32, 16.51, 25.86, 17.91, 16.72, 14.14, 18.74, 18.11, 14.47, 18.19, 18.19, 17.56, 14.29, 16.25, 18.49, 20.60, 14.23, 16.58, 15.94, 18.51, 15.89, 20.01, 14.05, 21.44, 17.46, 21.72, 19.54, 14.18, 15.85, 17.16, 17.87, 21.86, 18.13, 14.96, 19.00, 20.81, 20.08, 17.15, 20.25, 16.86, 17.17, 17.06, 15.21, 21.95, 16.41, 17.00, 16.20, 20.56+, 16.95, 19.14, 21.56, 16.51, 17.07, 17.19, 19.72, 14.79, 16.52, 16.03, 18.43, 17.87+, 19.90, 17.74, 20.02, 15.82, 15.38, 19.30, 16.71, 15.65, 17.61, 17.40, 20.47, 13.24, 18.00, 16.10, 17.63, 21.97, 14.98, 14.60, 17.89, 19.17, 18.98, 16.91, 17.73, 15.44, 19.82, 17.73, 17.87, 19.73, 15.35, 19.82+, 17.07, 16.97, 18.20, 18.63, 15.34, 16.83, 14.68, 15.03, 15.20, 17.53, 16.95, 19.98, 18.77, 15.95, 15.76, 19.86, 16.74, 19.63, 14.78, 17.62, 15.64, 20.61, 16.60, 15.54, 16.38, 17.79, 16.51, 17.14, 15.64, 17.22, 18.92, 22.03, 17.86, 18.78, 18.11, 12.78, 21.06, 14.74, 17.82, 16.54, 16.13, 16.80, 17.75, 14.90, 18.10, 18.94, 14.95, 20.48, 13.49, 17.28, 18.55, 19.23, 16.93, 16.07, 18.28, 18.06, 24.00, 14.26, 20.87, 16.67, 20.34, 12.35, 18.02, 17.23, 21.81, 14.78, 18.35, 15.33, 19.81, 19.52, 16.97, 17.82, 15.44, 20.44, 17.98, 17.45, 18.11, 21.31, 17.74, 16.69, 20.61+, 19.54, 20.45, 19.07, 16.44, 17.25, 18.17, 12.78, 15.86, 18.86, 15.46, 18.95, 15.92, 16.66, 16.09, 17.17, 17.38, 18.41, 16.44, 15.76, 15.35, 15.83, 16.86, 15.41, 15.22, 15.23, 15.57, 18.20, 23.12, 15.43, 16.18, 15.07, 16.69, 19.56, 17.94, 16.93, 14.56, 16.78, 25.10, 18.41, 13.82, 15.80, 15.41, 17.54, 15.52, 17.32, 16.70, 18.27, 17.35, 15.56, 13.57, 17.78, 19.58, 15.71, 20.60, 22.31, 21.24, 16.66, 13.67, 15.67, 16.35, 15.98, 21.26, 15.59, 17.49, 16.89, 15.33, 14.29, 16.88, 14.98, 15.07, 17.55, 19.24, 17.32, 18.73, 15.54, 14.57, 15.45, 16.80, 13.74, 16.24, 23.23, 18.17, 17.41, 18.62, 16.61, 14.21, 18.75, 17.60, 15.92, 17.09, 14.84, 14.93, 12.48, 17.91, 17.05, 16.73, 14.32, 16.45, 19.25, 19.65, 18.33, 17.40, 16.68, 20.41, 15.14, 18.32, 16.69, 17.33, 28.28, 16.94, 15.22, 16.48, 20.22, 18.35, 19.09, 16.37, 18.87, 20.98, 14.98, 18.34, 18.08, 18.29, 18.47, 19.74, 17.63, 17.83, 19.22, 16.59, 11.74, 17.34, 17.38, 15.09, 13.74, 14.91, 18.39, 21.38, 16.70, 18.24, 19.06, 16.34, 17.90, 20.02, 17.12, 19.67, 23.31, 18.00, 18.93, 18.03, 16.99, 19.36, 16.53, 21.95+, 19.23, 16.95, 20.42, 17.10, 17.34, 16.37, 18.76, 17.61, 19.62, 17.42, 18.54+, 15.95, 20.05, 18.15, 19.12, 15.38, 18.16, 12.55, 17.61, 20.20, 16.08, 20.41, 16.17, 18.94, 17.21, 18.36, 16.20, 16.85, 18.81, 16.35, 14.44, 17.91, 18.08, 17.15+, 18.88, 21.37+, 16.37, 21.87, 18.24, 20.14, 16.59, 18.46, 13.09, 17.24, 19.82, 16.72, 14.10, 17.08, 20.27, 16.02, 14.60, 16.94, 16.47, 15.96, 19.12, 15.42, 17.45, 15.22, 16.86, 16.23, 19.44



-----
Overall Statistics:



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 4220/4220
best time: 11.15
worst time: 31.51
best mo3: 12.90 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 13.09 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 15.29 (σ = 1.71)
best avg50: 16.15 (σ = 1.60)
best avg100: 16.76 (σ = 1.51)
best avg1000: 17.53 (σ = 1.85)
session avg: 17.96 (σ = 1.83)
session mean: 18.05





Spoiler: Times



18.24, 24.39, 15.65, 19.73, 20.61, 15.81, 20.60, 19.72, 18.77, 18.68, 19.32, 17.76, 18.21, 21.08, 17.98, 22.38+, 17.91, 18.95, 16.64, 17.79, 18.89, 17.21, 16.88, 15.46, 17.65, 19.22, 17.05, 16.09, 18.40, 18.38, 19.90, 17.79, 19.65, 18.30, 16.16, 19.94, 16.43, 20.96, 18.21, 16.48, 16.74, 11.89, 23.17, 24.42, 22.36, 20.63, 21.53, 16.45, 17.22, 21.38, 21.04, 20.80, 20.83, 19.36, 16.61, 20.22, 21.34, 18.80, 17.97, 17.65, 21.33, 26.62+, 19.97, 23.21, 19.79, 19.56, 20.74, 12.90, 18.79, 15.40, 20.08, 19.92, 21.83, 16.50, 20.53, 20.31, 19.40, 19.30, 16.58+, 21.30, 18.65, 18.32, 22.85+, 18.07, 20.36, 19.22, 19.58, 23.94, 17.59, 17.83, 16.39, 19.23, 18.86, 19.31, 20.25, 17.28, 16.40, 16.45, 16.35, 22.11, 15.77, 17.94, 17.74, 21.71, 18.02, 17.26, 16.01, 15.45, 14.06, 19.62, 14.12, 18.37, 24.02, 16.56, 21.00, 20.53, 22.62, 20.84, 21.03, 18.81, 17.21, 19.10, 16.32, 16.17, 15.72, 14.83, 17.76, 17.94, 17.86, 19.43, 18.20, 17.74, 17.87, 18.22, 19.29, 18.83, 14.60, 17.29, 17.74, 16.79, 19.96, 17.29, 16.45, 19.21, 18.71, 15.17, 20.91, 17.55, 18.28, 16.22, 17.53, 17.47, 24.00, 18.70, 16.72, 18.91, 17.15, 16.02, 17.78, 16.05, 17.12, 21.12, 22.39, 20.13, 16.55, 19.27, 18.85, 17.18, 19.07, 20.08, 17.91, 14.60, 18.94, 16.57, 17.83, 20.71, 18.40, 15.40, 14.13, 19.05, 22.31, 24.10, 21.79, 19.23, 20.68, 17.49, 16.56, 18.24, 15.72, 20.01, 15.92, 20.38, 18.60, 14.83, 18.56, 18.36, 17.75, 15.65, 15.81, 23.37, 17.83, 18.39, 26.56, 20.43, 19.86, 14.53, 16.93, 19.16, 19.80, 19.30, 19.26, 18.32, 19.24, 18.12, 19.47, 19.49, 22.05, 19.98, 15.85, 18.40, 13.58, 18.42, 19.04, 16.88, 17.45, 17.97, 22.38, 15.18, 19.63, 18.37, 16.56, 19.88, 13.21, 20.63, 17.75, 14.56, 21.15, 21.51+, 23.76+, 16.58, 19.12, 16.30, 19.23, 18.13, 16.18, 16.62, 15.57, 19.96, 18.76, 16.23, 20.93, 16.84, 21.85, 18.14, 18.34, 19.13, 18.86, 19.29, 17.99, 18.27, 19.98, 17.24, 16.40, 16.01, 20.09, 17.94, 19.95, 14.45, 13.83, 15.52, 19.87, 16.03, 18.37, 13.78, 18.93, 18.88, 20.26+, 17.77, 18.99, 17.49, 18.47, 15.51, 21.72, 21.69, 19.09, 15.41, 20.64, 18.39, 21.55, 16.26, 23.03, 17.04, 17.73, 17.87, 16.94, 20.03+, 21.54, 15.12, 19.19, 15.21, 18.63, 17.12, 17.24, 20.76, 17.46, 18.58, 15.37, 15.56+, 19.01, 13.49, 16.43, 18.08, 18.39, 18.70, 15.50, 17.56, 18.33+, 17.72, 19.39, 17.32, 20.68, 19.78, 15.54, 22.28, 18.02, 18.20, 14.81, 16.17, 19.00, 20.81, 20.95, 18.13, 18.22, 24.31, 14.49, 16.60, 26.09, 19.70, 20.15, 15.89, 19.59, 18.62, 20.40, 22.75, 17.40, 16.25, 20.22, 17.17, 21.53, 19.66+, 21.49+, 16.41, 18.64, 14.86, 16.86, 15.77, 19.93, 16.79, 22.06+, 20.00, 17.00, 20.31, 15.46, 14.42, 22.89, 15.23, 15.24, 19.88, 15.06, 18.41, 16.16, 13.24, 15.68, 21.05, 19.85, 20.90, 15.55, 20.48, 16.30, 21.19, 20.31, 19.25, 14.22, 20.94+, 20.69, 23.71, 16.48, 23.40, 16.30, 16.43, 15.23, 17.74, 15.64, 14.86, 16.99, 17.83, 15.11, 20.07, 18.54, 18.49, 19.71, 17.51, 17.58, 18.55, 19.92, 14.49, 13.72, 22.29, 16.93, 17.63, 19.25, 19.11, 19.10, 16.66, 20.01, 16.73, 17.60, 17.14, 20.92, 16.84, 17.44, 21.23, 17.93, 18.56, 18.63, 21.42, 19.03, 15.60, 17.90, 16.82, 18.41, 17.79, 17.40, 14.69, 19.00, 19.05, 14.51, 15.60, 16.82, 15.66, 18.79, 19.23, 17.44, 19.64, 21.86, 16.77, 17.48, 19.05, 20.43, 16.86, 16.86, 16.80, 15.79, 14.81, 17.72, 15.82, 24.31, 16.44, 16.89, 19.31, 18.77, 19.69, 20.79, 18.80, 13.71, 20.47, 19.94, 17.43, 19.95, 17.74, 15.37, 18.25, 15.26, 16.39, 18.53, 19.42, 16.70, 16.55, 20.50, 21.39, 19.18, 18.28, 16.84, 16.40, 14.01, 16.73, 15.95, 17.52, 20.07, 17.53, 18.48, 17.39, 16.37, 18.83, 14.70, 16.32, 21.29, 16.71, 20.56, 19.73, 17.75, 17.63, 16.59, 17.29, 18.01, 16.65, 20.90, 15.91, 16.73, 17.02, 20.53, 19.12, 21.34, 15.72, 27.59, 17.68, 19.37, 16.18, 16.83, 16.25, 18.09, 17.38, 17.46, 16.56, 14.70, 19.99, 24.06, 17.85, 22.15, 19.64, 15.73, 16.52, 16.39, 19.34, 20.07, 18.60, 17.82, 17.07, 16.32, 17.54, 21.18, 19.68, 17.24, 17.80, 24.91+, 21.54, 20.24, 17.18, 15.37, 19.03, 15.95, 22.07, 19.23, 16.84, 18.07, 15.32, 23.00, 15.57, 21.32, 19.79, 19.14, 21.84, 22.60, 15.05, 19.82, 16.87, 18.69, 14.82, 13.11, 15.57, 17.04, 15.02, 17.29, 19.73, 15.48, 17.30, 19.73, 17.82, 21.01, 15.81, 21.09, 20.00, 20.15, 18.76, 16.64+, 15.05, 18.23, 17.57, 22.24, 19.87, 18.56, 25.71+, 19.01, 17.01, 17.31, 17.70, 17.42, 20.91, 21.58, 16.96, 18.22, 16.87, 19.98, 20.35, 21.05, 21.80, 19.66, 16.74, 19.04, 18.87, 18.47, 26.10, 18.38, 15.25, 16.75, 15.76, 18.99, 16.54, 19.19, 15.34, 16.24, 18.07, 18.15, 22.34, 20.58, 18.96, 19.58, 20.81, 15.27, 19.30, 19.84, 21.80, 16.58, 17.19, 20.05, 15.16, 17.10, 23.24, 18.73, 16.93, 14.77, 22.00, 17.98, 23.70, 19.56, 15.18, 20.41, 20.50+, 17.72, 11.15, 20.77, 14.06, 18.43, 26.22, 15.30, 22.07, 17.24, 20.96+, 17.51, 17.15, 17.86, 17.44, 15.24, 18.54, 18.43, 17.12, 17.38, 12.84, 18.30, 23.01+, 18.20, 19.63, 16.03, 19.64+, 14.63, 15.91, 18.12, 14.97, 18.24, 19.06, 20.81, 15.00, 15.11, 18.18, 17.31, 21.32+, 17.61, 17.81, 18.94, 18.70, 16.95, 19.15, 17.15, 22.30, 18.54, 19.27, 19.21, 22.30, 17.27, 17.44, 16.62, 16.95, 13.92, 18.79, 16.24, 23.43, 20.12, 12.04, 19.14, 17.70, 16.68, 17.08, 17.61, 17.06, 16.97, 18.02, 21.29, 18.64, 18.57, 18.75, 20.08, 14.28, 15.87, 19.88, 22.24, 18.26, 15.06, 15.29, 16.07, 20.45, 16.85, 31.51, 17.01, 16.41, 15.13, 17.60, 18.88, 17.95, 14.54, 16.01, 22.59, 17.00, 16.17, 17.71, 19.68, 16.20, 17.05, 17.09, 18.24, 16.41, 14.87, 14.54, 14.41, 17.76, 22.37+, 20.14, 18.74, 17.28, 16.53, 15.92, 18.41, 18.87, 19.04, 18.04, 18.80, 18.35, 16.61, 18.59, 16.44, 18.83, 14.20, 16.46, 18.78+, 15.00, 18.92, 17.92, 14.34, 15.78, 17.20, 17.01, 19.11, 15.37, 18.25, 16.32, 19.78, 21.94+, 15.47, 17.47, 16.02, 17.35, 19.95, 18.68, 20.02, 14.41, 18.42, 21.17, 17.20, 18.82, 25.20, 17.89, 18.06, 17.93, 20.59, 16.63, 17.09, 17.74, 18.41, 20.34, 24.91, 21.49, 19.86, 22.10, 18.32, 18.34, 19.91, 16.73, 19.82, 18.86, 17.44, 20.59, 23.68, 14.57, 21.70, 19.68, 15.39, 20.25, 15.59, 17.77, 16.75, 16.60, 17.64, 20.84, 18.44, 20.90+, 20.49, 19.46, 19.37, 17.07, 19.18, 16.16, 16.87, 14.66, 13.03, 19.83, 21.68, 16.88, 12.67, 15.31, 18.68, 17.67, 17.78, 19.14, 14.81, 16.71, 18.27, 16.17, 19.28, 18.29, 18.14, 17.24, 15.81, 18.92, 13.93, 14.73, 21.80, 16.35, 16.84, 24.93, 16.23, 16.55, 16.65, 16.45, 14.99, 16.69, 19.17, 21.18, 21.01, 17.54, 17.42, 17.11, 22.35, 17.68, 20.34, 19.65, 18.81, 18.54, 18.38, 17.17, 20.07, 15.34, 18.36, 17.34+, 17.57, 16.33, 21.21, 18.41, 16.65, 19.63, 22.05, 17.17, 16.24, 17.41, 17.75, 13.93, 18.03, 17.63, 21.12, 18.22, 17.31, 18.88, 17.40, 16.18, 11.61, 16.35, 16.60, 24.37, 18.97, 17.14, 21.00, 16.16, 18.04, 18.76, 17.33+, 17.26, 16.88, 17.94, 16.04, 13.38, 20.51, 18.14, 17.13, 18.83, 16.54, 15.02, 13.79, 18.60, 17.79, 15.56, 17.29, 22.30+, 16.12, 24.52, 18.07+, 17.15, 16.70, 17.21, 18.09, 21.67, 15.27, 15.88, 18.58, 15.54, 17.25, 21.38, 18.87, 20.70, 18.02, 13.26, 19.35, 16.89, 19.38, 20.96, 21.48, 20.26, 17.74, 20.39, 21.54+, 21.88, 16.73, 22.58+, 18.29+, 17.38, 20.68, 19.74, 16.29, 23.82, 16.98, 15.15, 18.58, 17.78, 18.06, 23.50, 23.33, 23.58, 15.53, 19.56, 18.63, 20.69, 15.50, 17.94, 17.26, 16.81, 19.35, 16.18, 17.43+, 17.25, 17.96+, 18.27, 20.12+, 19.50+, 17.29, 22.81, 19.88, 17.39+, 20.50, 23.04, 23.80, 20.48, 24.69, 22.56, 20.41, 23.33, 19.32, 19.48, 20.25, 19.20, 14.54, 21.11, 18.66, 18.76, 18.35, 18.14, 24.04, 16.51, 17.82, 15.29, 20.70, 18.84, 16.79, 15.48, 17.86, 17.18, 19.25, 17.37, 15.67, 20.29, 19.71, 13.37, 17.33, 17.87, 16.06, 16.00, 14.96, 17.89, 16.38, 15.69, 15.74, 18.35, 18.94, 12.76, 15.96, 16.59, 22.01, 16.11, 18.06, 18.22, 17.15, 16.81+, 19.48, 18.69, 18.00, 15.58, 19.77, 19.34, 15.77, 16.38, 16.18, 13.36, 17.05, 16.21, 17.58+, 19.22, 20.50, 19.97, 18.42, 16.75, 22.00, 19.63+, 19.10+, 14.58, 14.42, 14.65, 15.28, 15.04, 13.19, 15.63, 17.86, 15.57, 19.38+, 15.80, 16.78, 30.85, 17.74, 17.12, 19.99, 17.44, 21.34, 16.06, 23.42, 17.33, 18.27, 17.67, 17.77, 15.47, 18.59, 17.67, 21.58, 17.71, 19.88, 16.06, 18.23, 18.70, 18.66, 14.52, 22.83, 17.22, 16.18, 17.51, 21.47, 18.81, 15.67, 20.14, 18.83, 13.75, 15.07, 18.45, 18.04, 17.00, 17.02, 17.10, 19.74, 16.87, 17.32, 14.41, 17.13, 14.72, 17.75, 17.55, 14.51, 20.15, 21.23+, 16.85, 17.36, 16.43, 18.80, 18.83, 16.42, 21.61+, 14.98, 14.86, 20.97, 16.90, 17.34, 18.87, 17.52, 14.93, 17.68, 21.70, 14.81, 17.60, 16.21, 17.20, 15.54, 23.80, 16.02, 21.69, 19.57, 22.14, 17.27, 21.62, 16.59, 17.16, 21.55, 19.02, 17.09, 16.84, 18.67, 18.18, 19.45, 18.95, 16.79, 17.79, 16.93, 19.70, 19.37, 19.53, 19.72, 21.20, 18.94, 20.14, 16.14, 22.39+, 17.08, 20.99, 15.84, 18.44, 17.93, 20.86, 19.05, 23.59, 15.92, 17.52, 20.89, 17.64, 16.82, 19.43, 22.93, 19.77, 20.91, 21.90, 18.78, 16.39, 17.92, 25.75, 21.56, 19.28+, 20.61, 20.43, 16.38, 18.20, 18.52, 19.12, 16.17, 16.85, 13.79, 18.22, 19.30, 15.46, 15.39+, 16.54, 14.95, 18.83+, 17.24, 22.07, 15.75, 20.58, 19.57, 19.14, 16.04, 14.76, 15.60, 16.79, 21.97, 18.33+, 18.59, 22.67, 21.64, 26.82, 16.78, 15.07, 15.71, 19.06, 15.49, 15.26, 19.92+, 15.09, 21.20, 17.65, 17.54, 17.29, 18.82, 22.78, 16.68, 16.96, 18.31, 20.91, 18.09, 17.45, 17.90, 16.04, 17.87, 18.15, 19.53, 19.26, 21.62+, 17.06, 21.51, 15.62, 16.80, 19.72, 17.68, 19.53, 15.84+, 22.11, 16.60, 18.84, 17.64, 19.24, 22.55, 19.16, 18.53, 21.02, 16.16, 14.99, 20.22, 17.29, 19.87, 20.88+, 15.38, 19.77, 19.14, 18.30, 14.62, 28.58+, 17.23, 18.68, 16.30, 18.15, 17.33, 19.40, 15.99, 15.41, 15.56, 16.72, 15.63, 18.14, 16.40, 16.82, 19.44, 18.18, 17.61, 16.71, 18.69, 17.85, 20.21, 16.25, 18.63, 16.45, 19.05, 17.47, 17.78, 18.08, 16.68, 12.42, 17.96, 20.43, 19.14, 17.16, 17.90, 20.36, 19.32, 17.70, 15.50, 19.48, 21.89+, 19.55, 20.01, 15.06, 16.35, 20.80, 17.83, 17.83, 16.75, 23.58, 16.32, 16.24, 16.10, 16.42, 19.17+, 20.31, 18.41, 23.08, 17.98, 16.82, 18.47, 13.05, 16.50, 22.47, 18.71, 19.04, 14.88, 15.27, 14.99, 17.35, 16.67, 21.34, 17.30, 21.15, 13.49, 19.95, 16.75, 18.91, 15.95, 17.06, 18.63, 15.96, 16.95, 17.27, 16.74, 19.25, 17.09, 16.41, 19.05, 17.16, 19.61, 17.17, 15.81, 16.62, 16.52, 17.50, 17.72, 21.14, 19.31, 17.88, 12.65, 19.06+, 22.61+, 23.86+, 20.21, 18.08, 20.35, 16.89, 15.88, 20.01, 18.43, 17.52, 13.88, 17.65, 15.58, 15.97, 17.74, 17.31, 15.53, 17.16, 14.38, 23.02+, 18.26, 20.49, 19.68, 17.08, 17.67, 17.88, 18.40, 20.57, 20.04, 16.64, 21.12, 22.10, 15.43, 15.84, 20.37, 19.28, 17.08, 17.86, 14.23, 16.35, 17.80, 17.57, 17.82, 17.53, 16.68, 19.62, 18.08, 18.21, 20.19, 17.95, 20.22, 19.79, 15.27, 21.58, 20.03, 16.21, 18.43, 18.43, 16.63, 16.44, 17.33, 17.36, 17.69, 23.43, 20.85, 19.74+, 20.60, 16.77, 13.49, 17.46, 19.87+, 19.85, 17.44, 19.67, 22.34, 18.66, 16.53, 22.28, 19.75, 16.29, 15.78, 16.60, 16.78, 18.08, 13.37, 17.74, 20.11, 20.01, 18.34, 16.00, 19.11, 19.17, 16.97, 18.18, 18.66, 17.82, 18.95, 18.02, 14.88, 17.11, 18.39, 18.47, 22.02+, 18.46, 16.66, 17.57, 19.23, 19.56, 18.10, 19.79, 17.52, 18.28, 18.26, 15.88, 15.72, 18.60, 16.02, 20.42, 21.84, 21.25, 18.15, 19.58, 16.29, 17.85, 19.04, 18.77, 19.76, 15.30, 19.25, 20.06, 16.42, 17.56, 18.85, 21.29, 14.91, 12.71, 17.96, 17.81, 18.63, 15.56, 18.70, 17.64, 18.40, 20.46, 14.70, 17.80, 17.65, 15.63, 21.09, 19.22, 16.19, 22.86, 19.43, 15.36, 20.70, 22.58, 16.44, 19.29, 20.06, 16.58, 14.14, 21.65, 18.62, 17.04, 21.18, 20.66, 18.96, 18.32, 19.17, 17.58, 18.82, 19.02, 18.33, 18.92, 16.47, 18.54, 19.38, 21.61, 17.69, 18.95, 17.37, 18.37, 14.04, 13.89, 16.71, 17.94, 19.10, 15.80, 23.24, 24.30, 16.98, 15.92, 21.89, 20.00, 17.03, 14.90, 16.69+, 19.22, 15.87, 21.03+, 18.67+, 20.30, 20.26, 20.88, 18.38, 21.29, 18.17, 17.12, 21.90, 18.55, 16.74, 14.53, 15.19, 15.12, 18.43, 19.41, 16.42, 19.13, 15.23, 17.30, 22.59, 18.40, 20.12, 15.97, 17.05, 18.78, 21.52, 15.30, 17.24, 18.60, 20.36, 14.09, 18.20, 19.86, 19.03, 17.26, 20.37, 20.23, 20.71+, 18.74, 17.08, 19.58, 19.22, 20.35, 15.03, 16.39, 15.66, 17.51, 18.21, 19.38, 19.98+, 19.26, 17.79+, 17.53, 19.40, 17.58, 17.24, 17.35, 18.92, 18.49, 18.11, 15.82, 17.44, 14.10, 17.26, 17.36+, 17.83, 18.29, 18.82, 17.85, 25.41, 19.33, 20.01, 16.47, 23.02, 16.38, 19.97, 18.30, 15.36, 18.46, 20.81, 15.61, 18.31, 19.14, 16.58, 16.62, 15.10, 18.05, 20.71, 17.90, 18.72, 20.98, 19.35, 23.25, 16.78, 19.94, 16.72, 18.03, 16.42, 16.27, 16.22, 16.19, 18.01, 17.61, 17.27, 17.24, 17.24, 19.63, 13.99, 18.40, 22.57, 30.20, 22.28, 16.68, 13.46, 16.70, 15.60, 19.93, 18.80, 16.53, 16.22, 16.54, 19.62, 20.32, 17.52, 14.29, 19.64, 16.14, 16.42, 19.78, 18.50, 17.81, 16.46, 13.69, 16.95, 17.74, 19.45, 17.58, 20.50, 20.03, 20.50, 21.46, 19.53, 15.92, 20.06, 20.47, 18.10, 18.41, 19.62, 18.54, 17.18, 22.63, 19.35, 18.10, 16.62, 19.95, 20.46, 16.11, 18.56, 16.86, 19.46, 20.70, 18.95, 16.97, 18.46, 18.17, 16.20, 17.26, 16.66, 16.33, 17.23, 19.94, 21.46, 19.26, 16.79, 14.39, 16.41, 17.28, 17.83, 16.42, 16.05, 17.15, 22.68, 19.76+, 14.44, 17.78, 19.83, 18.70, 16.46, 19.07+, 22.57, 14.43, 19.94, 18.67, 17.95, 17.64, 18.87, 19.53, 17.10, 18.30, 15.58, 17.27, 14.98, 19.43, 17.44+, 17.42, 19.14+, 20.23, 18.99, 16.94, 14.18, 15.47, 12.44, 17.26, 15.18, 16.76, 18.28, 16.34, 15.47, 14.66, 19.02, 16.50, 16.06, 17.93, 18.96, 12.22, 16.48, 17.68, 25.45, 18.59, 21.30+, 15.50, 15.73, 23.17, 17.52, 21.14, 16.18, 17.72+, 19.13, 16.56, 17.08, 18.62, 18.34, 16.57, 20.46, 21.97, 21.38, 20.78, 17.85, 21.66, 17.36, 22.09, 17.15, 16.25, 18.03, 20.94, 23.21, 23.48, 14.09, 21.75, 15.78, 16.30, 16.41, 17.02, 25.62, 16.71, 18.06, 21.53, 18.72, 21.06, 19.75, 19.78, 20.68, 17.57, 15.27, 17.88, 22.67, 16.17, 15.50, 23.99, 15.78, 16.88, 17.11, 15.60, 17.79, 18.76, 19.07, 14.49, 19.62, 16.71, 17.02, 17.50, 17.90, 15.68, 17.82, 14.46, 15.97, 15.99, 19.82, 16.77, 15.42, 16.31, 15.63, 20.76, 16.94, 22.35, 17.30, 18.41, 17.67, 17.54, 15.75, 19.31, 16.81+, 17.97, 20.05, 19.56, 17.34, 18.95, 17.27, 21.49+, 21.14, 22.39, 16.76, 18.77, 14.26, 19.26, 18.35, 19.90, 15.12, 19.63, 20.15, 16.17, 19.01, 18.02, 14.46, 17.99, 18.47, 18.62, 23.98, 23.22, 19.89, 16.03, 18.92, 16.77, 21.43, 16.64, 21.22, 17.63, 20.86, 14.48, 19.59, 17.97, 16.47, 16.07, 17.73, 26.71, 21.34, 22.02+, 18.74, 15.54, 21.23, 17.15, 18.24, 19.85, 19.11, 15.12, 17.72, 19.79, 20.88, 17.72, 19.10+, 19.21, 19.38, 16.30, 15.67, 19.65, 16.38, 19.18, 15.69, 16.19, 15.45, 17.29, 17.20, 17.51, 18.19, 15.71, 19.39, 15.43, 19.02, 16.27, 19.05, 17.31, 16.10, 17.56, 16.34, 16.07, 24.23, 18.12, 15.82, 18.70, 19.03, 20.66, 17.78, 17.41, 18.33, 17.08, 21.78, 20.49, 22.09, 17.36, 17.36, 19.13+, 21.61, 24.55+, 16.13, 14.21, 18.53, 15.85, 19.06, 17.10, 17.17, 20.38, 18.82, 20.30+, 16.99, 18.34, 15.39, 18.45, 17.13, 17.27, 13.95, 16.35, 17.97+, 19.47, 16.24, 16.08, 17.11, 18.51, 18.73, 24.01, 17.95, 17.00, 16.83, 21.47, 17.21, 18.68, 19.96, 18.18, 16.00, 19.40, 14.74, 17.82, 16.17, 22.13, 16.72, 17.16, 18.22, 14.23, 24.91, 19.37, 14.30, 14.50, 17.20, 15.93, 14.50, 18.44, 15.87, 16.19, 19.46, 17.01, 15.72, 23.01, 15.62, 16.54, 16.74, 15.60, 14.91, 14.20, 17.67, 16.22, 15.18, 17.78, 21.46, 15.32, 16.36, 20.58, 20.65, 16.71, 17.06, 19.04, 18.72, 23.38, 22.51, 23.20, 16.61, 20.77, 19.40, 19.52, 20.44, 18.77, 20.47, 18.14, 21.35, 17.66, 20.06, 19.90, 18.60, 23.76, 20.71, 17.29, 17.91, 21.51, 19.59, 21.26, 19.05, 14.92, 20.49, 15.66, 22.06, 18.94, 18.10, 20.63, 17.58, 18.24, 21.38, 20.58, 15.68, 18.38, 21.85, 20.01+, 18.52, 15.90, 20.28, 16.47, 15.98, 15.54, 15.59, 22.84, 20.98, 20.08, 14.86, 15.19, 17.89, 20.93, 15.99, 16.16, 18.00, 22.87, 18.67, 17.90, 16.69, 17.19, 17.55, 16.48, 17.13, 19.30, 16.57, 16.35, 16.48, 17.08, 19.90, 20.06, 16.68, 19.32, 18.23, 18.03, 16.53, 18.64, 15.87, 15.75, 17.67, 15.45, 20.50+, 19.81, 18.86, 15.64, 21.02, 17.49, 16.71, 18.68, 14.91, 15.92, 20.98, 14.65, 13.98, 22.44+, 19.00, 15.69, 18.48, 16.11, 17.60, 16.71, 16.25, 18.13, 16.05, 16.44, 17.52, 17.41, 19.04, 16.10, 16.08, 16.31, 17.24, 19.12, 15.24, 16.13, 19.07, 15.45, 19.09, 17.86, 16.78, 17.45, 18.64, 16.92, 17.86, 19.07, 18.45, 20.66, 16.78, 19.18, 19.34, 16.53, 14.77, 17.01, 15.34, 15.32, 17.42, 18.11, 19.37, 18.42, 18.46, 15.92, 17.15, 19.63, 24.40, 18.45, 13.89, 15.78, 20.49, 15.30, 19.35, 19.86, 18.82, 18.07, 20.71, 16.02, 16.61, 20.58, 19.96, 20.22, 13.91, 16.78, 14.73, 17.46, 20.49, 18.36, 19.02, 18.36, 17.50, 17.25, 22.36, 19.59, 16.42, 17.33, 23.09, 19.26, 18.46, 17.16, 18.91, 20.11+, 18.94, 20.90, 20.27, 17.62, 16.90, 22.15, 20.67, 18.47, 18.75, 16.24, 18.29, 16.27, 17.52, 17.86, 19.88, 21.75, 15.75, 16.58, 19.75, 19.22, 18.21, 19.49, 22.19, 20.40, 18.29, 19.61, 16.41, 17.27, 17.81, 17.04, 16.90, 18.30, 17.28, 17.26, 23.22, 20.17, 19.75, 15.58, 18.85, 17.35, 17.59, 20.88, 19.62, 23.67, 19.69, 16.57, 14.08, 17.99, 18.08, 18.80, 23.06+, 20.90, 16.87, 21.51, 17.17, 18.75, 15.09, 17.93, 18.80, 16.95, 20.46, 17.01+, 16.76, 16.00, 15.91, 15.95, 19.94, 18.16, 23.15, 15.58, 18.35, 18.95, 15.93, 18.19, 19.10, 13.68, 15.46, 20.13, 21.62, 15.19, 15.48, 18.88, 17.22, 22.22, 20.08, 15.52, 16.73, 19.64, 15.27, 16.92, 18.44, 17.30, 20.67, 20.77+, 21.90, 15.60, 17.10, 22.70, 20.16, 17.90, 15.35, 17.57, 18.29, 16.66, 22.61, 19.53, 15.60, 20.45, 19.83, 16.93, 18.04, 16.94, 17.69, 18.73, 15.74, 19.31, 16.84, 19.22, 20.61, 14.71, 19.61, 20.96, 17.99, 16.35, 17.83, 14.27, 22.27+, 21.95, 19.56, 16.30, 20.39, 16.06, 18.38, 17.28, 16.96, 17.89, 16.28, 18.12, 19.56, 17.60, 23.04, 18.87, 16.28, 15.37, 18.15, 16.73, 18.71, 19.32, 15.89, 16.09, 18.58, 13.59, 16.82, 13.62, 15.98, 22.03, 15.47, 18.73, 17.49, 14.84, 18.96, 17.43, 21.11, 19.05, 15.19, 17.15, 17.50, 20.18, 15.37, 16.64, 27.55, 16.49, 15.50, 17.99, 16.02, 19.31, 19.63, 21.02, 14.15, 17.84, 14.06, 20.10, 17.28, 17.62, 14.80, 14.83, 15.03, 18.99+, 17.56, 15.42, 16.30, 18.16, 16.92, 18.30, 18.30, 14.33, 19.02, 17.55, 19.96, 16.10, 18.79, 18.99+, 14.64, 18.94, 19.13, 15.40, 18.53, 22.15, 15.02, 24.74, 21.14, 19.98, 19.74, 19.02, 18.82, 19.15, 18.96, 19.48, 18.11, 17.69, 18.08, 21.38, 23.34, 16.69, 19.18, 14.98, 17.47, 17.00, 16.14, 14.75, 17.05, 16.69, 19.26, 17.10, 12.92, 17.53, 17.06, 21.50, 15.16, 17.73, 13.19, 17.05, 16.54, 17.12, 19.81, 20.47, 14.55, 21.34, 22.09, 16.49, 16.49, 18.20, 25.30+, 16.19, 21.07, 15.16, 15.84, 17.55, 18.46, 17.02, 17.88, 16.80, 18.64, 27.76, 18.91, 18.37, 18.59, 16.00, 19.08, 22.48, 18.02, 19.36, 17.36, 16.04, 22.99, 17.65, 17.68, 15.26, 18.80, 15.17, 18.17, 15.43, 15.96, 18.39, 15.55, 20.01, 18.10, 18.01, 17.37, 17.75, 19.99, 17.13, 17.07, 21.17, 17.42, 20.23, 19.96, 18.71, 16.74, 18.15, 19.23, 16.63, 15.88, 19.10, 18.77, 17.38, 22.03, 17.36, 18.04, 22.76, 17.31, 17.56, 19.01, 15.26, 15.96, 15.93, 18.60+, 16.28, 14.62, 21.98, 17.63, 18.41, 18.10, 17.15, 15.49, 17.79, 17.36, 17.05, 17.77, 17.46, 16.48, 14.94, 17.65, 21.28, 24.09, 20.24, 24.93, 23.06, 17.20, 21.64, 20.37, 21.51, 17.76, 19.52, 22.68+, 19.35, 20.70, 17.93, 17.83, 24.48, 21.08, 19.42, 18.85, 16.00, 16.10, 14.61, 18.91, 19.48, 19.95, 21.26, 19.30, 19.54, 21.03, 14.50, 15.10, 19.52, 20.93, 17.83, 19.03, 17.97, 18.55, 16.78, 16.59, 18.03, 16.59, 14.99, 16.30, 30.02, 25.66, 20.94, 19.75, 17.56, 18.24, 12.02, 15.30, 15.39, 14.72, 16.18, 16.32, 17.68, 18.71, 18.42, 15.02, 16.70, 16.87, 15.60, 20.76, 16.77, 17.29, 21.11, 19.24, 15.53, 16.91, 13.22, 16.71, 16.21, 20.32, 16.78, 17.28, 17.24, 20.91, 17.22, 21.36, 15.31, 16.79, 16.72, 19.33, 23.89, 15.56, 17.22, 19.02, 17.31, 19.80, 16.53, 14.91, 14.76, 24.05, 18.03, 15.42, 17.76, 15.86, 22.11, 17.57, 13.07, 22.36, 21.28, 17.18, 18.19, 18.46, 16.55, 18.10, 17.16, 17.39, 21.08, 19.05, 18.01, 17.21, 17.45, 16.47, 20.64, 15.05, 16.28, 22.56, 16.37, 16.64, 17.67, 18.78, 16.91, 23.47, 16.99, 14.60, 16.25, 16.22, 16.12, 19.29, 17.66, 29.22, 22.07, 22.16, 15.52, 15.23, 21.39, 24.83, 24.05, 17.09, 18.08, 18.74, 16.97, 20.04, 23.11+, 15.87, 17.80, 16.64, 19.99+, 17.66, 18.97, 16.09, 22.30, 15.09, 18.38, 20.10, 22.67, 28.88, 18.40, 21.06, 15.99, 16.59+, 17.10, 18.43, 16.38, 18.82, 17.48, 19.46, 15.77, 19.05, 19.69, 18.43, 18.71, 16.73, 17.63, 20.58, 19.10, 16.77, 20.99, 18.47, 16.02, 16.68+, 21.68+, 17.18, 18.16, 21.76, 18.31, 21.72, 19.57, 17.77, 21.09, 16.82, 18.72, 19.35, 20.30, 20.84, 15.12, 15.22, 20.56, 18.54, 17.46, 19.02, 19.55, 20.55+, 16.32, 18.54, 17.33, 16.92, 18.58, 16.06, 17.02, 15.84, 21.24, 16.73, 14.45, 16.72, 17.56, 19.03, 14.21, 17.25, 23.47, 24.00, 25.17, 16.90, 15.70, 14.98, 21.26, 19.21, 16.41, 18.44, 16.37, 17.04, 18.31, 18.47, 19.92, 18.08, 18.65, 15.62, 18.33, 15.40, 18.50, 15.29, 17.66, 14.42, 12.24, 17.52, 15.83, 14.92, 19.85, 20.23, 23.08, 16.91, 18.20, 17.19, 15.96, 17.08, 18.50, 16.39, 24.09, 15.85, 17.57, 17.53, 15.08, 18.99, 21.14, 14.98, 19.31, 16.62, 16.60, 15.72, 15.17, 15.93, 20.12, 19.48, 17.12, 17.71, 17.30, 19.50, 17.13, 16.70, 13.04, 16.52, 20.35, 17.03, 13.93, 14.70, 16.94, 15.64, 15.55, 17.58, 15.99, 18.53, 14.37, 17.29, 18.22, 19.18, 18.60, 15.25, 19.60, 16.63, 16.22, 16.58, 17.40, 19.64, 17.72, 15.06, 15.79, 16.93, 19.35, 19.32, 16.00, 17.34+, 14.37, 16.43, 17.97, 19.30, 18.02, 17.37, 19.23, 18.83, 18.42, 16.71, 12.29, 13.80, 17.85, 18.76, 17.67, 16.19, 14.93, 21.43, 22.42, 17.47+, 16.26, 20.88, 14.59, 17.12, 15.42, 21.36, 15.21, 23.37, 17.90, 19.35, 15.18, 16.80, 13.40, 16.46, 20.26, 17.36, 18.49, 19.20, 21.66, 17.98, 16.91, 19.99, 18.79, 18.09, 15.78, 16.51, 18.34, 18.06, 14.93, 20.28, 16.59, 18.93+, 16.84, 16.94, 24.39, 21.01, 18.58, 14.13, 15.91, 16.17, 17.70, 17.19, 15.56, 17.73, 15.27, 16.02, 16.80, 18.23, 17.93, 16.81, 19.09, 17.28, 14.98, 17.31, 17.87+, 15.56, 15.83, 18.81, 17.23, 23.07, 13.59, 16.96, 23.92, 15.78+, 17.04, 13.75, 15.45, 20.14, 14.87, 19.98, 17.91, 16.93, 19.78, 18.61, 18.01, 21.97, 16.39, 16.49, 16.22, 15.97, 16.48, 15.51, 19.20, 14.94, 18.89, 15.46, 15.17, 18.68, 16.32, 20.38, 19.51, 17.34, 19.69, 18.31, 17.60, 12.31, 19.37, 17.65, 17.38, 20.45, 25.90, 18.96, 14.16, 16.07, 14.23, 14.42, 14.98, 20.48, 21.83, 18.41, 16.98, 17.25, 19.37, 15.60, 16.99, 19.92, 16.51, 18.23, 16.93, 15.49, 20.68, 16.07, 14.81, 19.96, 20.11, 18.60, 15.75, 12.77, 16.07, 18.45, 21.23, 16.19, 19.53, 17.72, 15.67, 17.94, 18.12, 15.03, 13.25, 23.92+, 15.66, 18.91, 16.55, 18.04, 15.27, 20.39, 20.54+, 20.48, 18.38, 20.42, 14.62, 22.55, 18.71, 18.75, 18.77, 18.27, 21.69, 17.66, 20.51, 16.87, 18.96, 16.25, 14.63, 19.22, 24.14, 18.57, 20.99, 16.46, 19.42, 19.50, 18.65, 14.79, 14.53, 16.77, 15.09, 17.93, 18.14, 18.67, 15.27, 19.78, 17.12, 17.10, 16.09, 18.65, 17.28, 21.30+, 21.08, 16.65, 17.37, 25.20, 16.76, 19.04, 20.95, 18.78, 21.12, 17.40, 16.96, 17.16, 17.96+, 22.24, 16.07, 20.45+, 16.15, 16.83, 18.81, 17.30, 22.85, 15.94, 18.60, 17.77, 17.34+, 14.28, 20.59+, 18.22, 14.84, 21.97, 15.78, 13.90, 16.29, 17.60, 19.41, 16.98, 15.92, 24.56, 19.13, 22.44, 15.92, 18.42+, 17.81, 18.57+, 18.33+, 15.80+, 17.56, 17.94, 19.49, 14.31, 15.73, 14.00, 15.55, 19.27, 18.17, 17.40, 17.22, 14.78, 17.07, 16.13, 17.35+, 14.77, 16.13, 18.22, 12.99, 20.84, 19.72+, 17.57, 16.95, 15.12, 15.15, 18.56, 14.35, 15.70, 20.19, 17.99, 20.57, 19.66, 14.80, 18.38, 15.17, 25.16, 19.41, 18.26, 20.26, 16.70, 17.07, 19.14, 16.09, 15.98, 16.34, 21.37, 18.22, 16.70, 16.69, 19.44, 15.93, 25.18, 12.64, 20.37, 17.63, 20.88, 20.32, 16.05, 19.61, 18.25, 19.66, 16.83, 18.66, 21.91, 16.05, 15.33, 17.55, 16.98, 14.73, 18.72, 22.31, 15.48, 13.71, 19.32, 15.87, 15.18, 15.88, 18.75, 18.36, 16.32, 16.79, 14.40, 16.86, 19.25, 14.77, 17.45, 16.81, 15.60, 16.25, 18.87, 18.29, 20.82, 14.47, 18.34, 14.54, 16.75, 20.60, 18.51, 20.25, 18.62, 19.60, 18.00, 16.52, 18.50, 16.31, 14.88, 16.14, 19.22, 18.64, 18.31, 20.82, 15.47, 19.96+, 18.53, 20.40, 18.36, 19.76, 19.57, 17.60, 19.85, 20.72, 19.63, 14.92, 18.32, 18.52, 16.50, 19.07, 16.28, 23.14, 16.15, 18.94, 15.77, 13.75, 13.30, 16.87, 18.08, 14.49, 14.65, 17.86, 16.51, 18.14, 27.46, 20.73, 19.26, 15.85, 18.24, 16.80, 14.55, 15.61, 15.55, 20.97, 17.60, 17.21, 15.65, 25.52, 19.44, 19.24, 14.65, 15.95, 19.80, 17.02, 17.90, 22.47, 20.43, 19.81, 24.01, 21.06, 15.85, 14.78, 14.99, 15.99, 25.17, 15.45, 15.14, 19.69, 18.85, 18.86, 24.39, 19.82, 14.46, 24.39, 15.50, 16.42, 15.72+, 12.17, 18.40, 17.28, 17.83, 16.92, 17.11, 17.11, 16.70, 15.64, 16.18, 14.80, 16.68, 18.22, 18.09, 15.12, 14.67, 18.31, 14.82, 18.85, 23.04, 20.37, 19.16, 14.96, 17.89, 15.52, 14.26, 16.83, 18.79, 15.40, 17.02, 18.79, 25.70, 24.24, 19.23, 18.15, 19.01, 19.24, 17.40, 16.63, 15.30, 18.65, 20.34, 15.20, 17.91, 15.56, 15.95, 12.74, 19.59, 17.21, 17.56, 16.39, 14.61, 18.45, 12.99, 20.46+, 16.25, 17.58+, 16.33, 17.19, 17.35, 23.53+, 17.77, 19.73, 21.11, 16.88, 17.81, 15.69, 16.66, 18.81, 14.03, 14.65, 16.19, 15.12, 20.06, 15.86, 18.96, 19.69, 16.25, 19.21, 15.72, 18.49, 20.37, 14.17, 15.90, 12.89, 17.82, 19.01, 17.16, 15.41, 17.94, 20.23, 19.83, 20.50, 22.70, 18.51, 16.70, 17.78, 16.18, 20.86, 22.10, 15.13, 19.39, 16.33, 17.79, 13.28, 19.58, 16.23, 12.57, 23.90, 17.01, 16.32, 15.91, 17.60, 16.89, 17.48, 15.99, 20.41, 21.24, 19.11, 22.72, 15.90, 17.95, 17.23, 17.33, 19.03, 24.08, 20.03, 16.74, 17.39, 14.43, 17.58, 18.32, 19.85, 17.34, 18.84, 19.49, 21.98, 17.30, 20.30, 17.80, 17.38, 18.30, 22.40, 20.85, 22.91, 25.14, 18.00, 23.98, 19.10, 19.92, 18.06, 18.46, 16.96, 16.73, 16.49, 19.05, 19.37, 15.33, 15.03, 14.21, 18.53, 17.83, 21.11, 17.75, 17.59, 18.51, 16.63, 16.41, 19.27, 16.61, 20.13, 14.36, 17.11, 26.04, 20.85, 19.75, 20.38, 22.20+, 16.66, 19.15, 13.94, 15.34, 17.25, 16.33, 17.14, 14.29, 13.62, 17.08, 16.51, 21.26, 12.93, 13.38, 22.97, 17.34, 16.92, 21.22, 16.28, 16.89, 18.11, 18.46, 18.39, 17.93, 17.88, 16.38, 17.18, 17.27, 20.42, 17.18, 16.61, 19.19, 18.23, 20.35, 15.58, 16.43, 14.06, 18.34, 15.89, 21.42, 16.74, 18.31, 19.29, 19.77, 15.68, 16.62, 15.35, 16.77, 14.41, 17.12, 14.78, 16.26, 18.55, 16.36, 19.18, 18.45, 17.63, 15.50, 13.03, 17.45, 15.42, 20.98, 22.50, 16.02, 17.89, 16.45, 18.80, 17.31, 18.17, 21.89, 15.64, 17.33, 20.62, 19.13, 19.03+, 16.73, 21.10, 13.62, 23.20, 16.29, 16.66, 20.77, 16.11, 20.48, 21.45, 13.97, 15.54, 17.32, 20.52, 14.57, 20.12, 19.82, 17.78, 19.72, 19.24, 15.13, 19.36, 14.58, 19.80, 18.98, 17.53, 18.86, 14.80, 19.12, 19.30, 21.49, 18.79, 19.78, 15.85, 17.04, 13.65, 16.94, 19.51, 17.84, 23.32, 15.92, 18.39, 21.31, 16.09, 23.56, 17.53, 11.38, 12.95, 19.53, 14.88, 22.14, 14.28, 17.34, 18.00, 16.20, 18.69, 19.58, 16.43, 15.35, 18.60, 17.06, 21.40, 17.73, 14.35, 16.87, 17.04, 17.22, 22.19, 17.65, 17.49, 16.30, 15.88, 20.73, 16.54, 18.48, 16.82, 18.86, 20.17, 17.63, 14.65, 18.77, 23.35, 17.79, 15.32, 21.13, 14.60, 21.15, 15.05, 16.20, 18.37, 18.28, 17.41, 19.97, 17.07, 18.05, 17.04, 19.18, 17.69, 21.57, 16.80, 16.78, 19.27, 15.03, 22.17, 15.52, 19.99, 21.28, 18.31, 19.26, 16.34, 17.41, 18.24, 15.32, 14.74, 14.78, 17.95, 15.27, 20.54, 17.13, 15.62, 17.24, 15.10, 15.10, 19.88, 17.43, 17.68, 15.44, 20.78, 16.45, 16.80, 17.62, 15.91, 13.16, 20.10, 21.05, 19.22, 15.87, 21.61, 18.88, 16.65, 16.21, 16.18, 16.82, 15.78, 15.91, 19.72, 16.35, 14.36, 13.48, 18.47, 17.46, 15.27, 17.55, 14.41, 15.70, 16.37, 19.35, 18.31, 19.00, 15.68, 15.44, 18.65, 14.85, 16.47, 16.79, 13.08, 17.55, 12.60, 13.59, 12.52, 16.80, 17.07, 15.25, 18.36, 13.75, 17.54, 17.86, 17.93, 16.29, 15.38, 17.46, 13.66, 15.83, 17.89, 13.56, 13.23, 15.48, 16.51, 17.70, 16.46, 19.48, 15.75, 14.04, 14.97, 22.54, 19.49, 15.17, 16.23, 17.92, 21.18, 19.31, 16.34, 17.86, 19.18, 20.95, 18.23, 15.95, 16.62, 19.74, 13.41, 18.01, 17.98, 19.72, 15.27, 18.56, 13.92, 19.56, 14.12, 22.79, 19.20, 16.85, 15.95, 19.53, 14.43, 23.32, 16.51, 25.86, 17.91, 16.72, 14.14, 18.74, 18.11, 14.47, 18.19, 18.19, 17.56, 14.29, 16.25, 18.49, 20.60, 14.23, 16.58, 15.94, 18.51, 15.89, 20.01, 14.05, 21.44, 17.46, 21.72, 19.54, 14.18, 15.85, 17.16, 17.87, 21.86, 18.13, 14.96, 19.00, 20.81, 20.08, 17.15, 20.25, 16.86, 17.17, 17.06, 15.21, 21.95, 16.41, 17.00, 16.20, 20.56+, 16.95, 19.14, 21.56, 16.51, 17.07, 17.19, 19.72, 14.79, 16.52, 16.03, 18.43, 17.87+, 19.90, 17.74, 20.02, 15.82, 15.38, 19.30, 16.71, 15.65, 17.61, 17.40, 20.47, 13.24, 18.00, 16.10, 17.63, 21.97, 14.98, 14.60, 17.89, 19.17, 18.98, 16.91, 17.73, 15.44, 19.82, 17.73, 17.87, 19.73, 15.35, 19.82+, 17.07, 16.97, 18.20, 18.63, 15.34, 16.83, 14.68, 15.03, 15.20, 17.53, 16.95, 19.98, 18.77, 15.95, 15.76, 19.86, 16.74, 19.63, 14.78, 17.62, 15.64, 20.61, 16.60, 15.54, 16.38, 17.79, 16.51, 17.14, 15.64, 17.22, 18.92, 22.03, 17.86, 18.78, 18.11, 12.78, 21.06, 14.74, 17.82, 16.54, 16.13, 16.80, 17.75, 14.90, 18.10, 18.94, 14.95, 20.48, 13.49, 17.28, 18.55, 19.23, 16.93, 16.07, 18.28, 18.06, 24.00, 14.26, 20.87, 16.67, 20.34, 12.35, 18.02, 17.23, 21.81, 14.78, 18.35, 15.33, 19.81, 19.52, 16.97, 17.82, 15.44, 20.44, 17.98, 17.45, 18.11, 21.31, 17.74, 16.69, 20.61+, 19.54, 20.45, 19.07, 16.44, 17.25, 18.17, 12.78, 15.86, 18.86, 15.46, 18.95, 15.92, 16.66, 16.09, 17.17, 17.38, 18.41, 16.44, 15.76, 15.35, 15.83, 16.86, 15.41, 15.22, 15.23, 15.57, 18.20, 23.12, 15.43, 16.18, 15.07, 16.69, 19.56, 17.94, 16.93, 14.56, 16.78, 25.10, 18.41, 13.82, 15.80, 15.41, 17.54, 15.52, 17.32, 16.70, 18.27, 17.35, 15.56, 13.57, 17.78, 19.58, 15.71, 20.60, 22.31, 21.24, 16.66, 13.67, 15.67, 16.35, 15.98, 21.26, 15.59, 17.49, 16.89, 15.33, 14.29, 16.88, 14.98, 15.07, 17.55, 19.24, 17.32, 18.73, 15.54, 14.57, 15.45, 16.80, 13.74, 16.24, 23.23, 18.17, 17.41, 18.62, 16.61, 14.21, 18.75, 17.60, 15.92, 17.09, 14.84, 14.93, 12.48, 17.91, 17.05, 16.73, 14.32, 16.45, 19.25, 19.65, 18.33, 17.40, 16.68, 20.41, 15.14, 18.32, 16.69, 17.33, 28.28, 16.94, 15.22, 16.48, 20.22, 18.35, 19.09, 16.37, 18.87, 20.98, 14.98, 18.34, 18.08, 18.29, 18.47, 19.74, 17.63, 17.83, 19.22, 16.59, 11.74, 17.34, 17.38, 15.09, 13.74, 14.91, 18.39, 21.38, 16.70, 18.24, 19.06, 16.34, 17.90, 20.02, 17.12, 19.67, 23.31, 18.00, 18.93, 18.03, 16.99, 19.36, 16.53, 21.95+, 19.23, 16.95, 20.42, 17.10, 17.34, 16.37, 18.76, 17.61, 19.62, 17.42, 18.54+, 15.95, 20.05, 18.15, 19.12, 15.38, 18.16, 12.55, 17.61, 20.20, 16.08, 20.41, 16.17, 18.94, 17.21, 18.36, 16.20, 16.85, 18.81, 16.35, 14.44, 17.91, 18.08, 17.15+, 18.88, 21.37+, 16.37, 21.87, 18.24, 20.14, 16.59, 18.46, 13.09, 17.24, 19.82, 16.72, 14.10, 17.08, 20.27, 16.02, 14.60, 16.94, 16.47, 15.96, 19.12, 15.42, 17.45, 15.22, 16.86, 16.23, 19.44



It's been a fun ride, might consider doing this again in the future.

I finished the last half of the last solve as a "victory lap" type thing.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm gonna try this again because This will probably help me become sub 15. I'll start today.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 21, 2016)

First half done!


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-21
solves/total: 2112/2120

single
best: 9.404
worst: 22.691

mean of 3
current: 15.236 (σ = 1.10)
best: 12.201 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 5
current: 15.120 (σ = 0.91)
best: 12.720 (σ = 0.24)

avg of 12
current: 15.289 (σ = 1.18)
best: 13.508 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 50
current: 14.716 (σ = 1.21)
best: 14.417 (σ = 1.40)

avg of 100
current: 14.828 (σ = 1.43)
best: 14.550 (σ = 1.36)

avg of 1000
current: 14.928 (σ = 1.35)
best: 14.913 (σ = 1.35)

Average: 15.033 (σ = 1.37)
Mean: 15.048

Time List:
13.761, 14.806, 16.297, 15.690, 15.908, 13.603, 15.062, DNF(18.171), 16.243, 14.178, 15.405, 16.217, 13.885, 18.383, 15.913, 14.537, 14.834, 15.169, 13.726, 16.668, 14.024, 13.769, 13.847, 15.575, 15.979, 11.942, 12.454, 16.853, 12.835+, 14.034, 14.593, 10.810, 19.350, 14.303, 15.521, 15.424, 16.632, 17.507, 12.966, 13.554, 13.724, 13.584, 13.570, 15.652, 17.640, 15.773, 19.517, 14.021, 16.783, 16.099, 12.123, 15.668, 16.212, 15.637, 16.761, 14.776, 16.590, 14.929, 14.521, 12.472, 16.336, 18.427+, 17.169, 13.343, 15.905, 15.336, 18.305, 18.719, 15.392, 12.500, 13.476, 19.486, 15.688, 15.370, 16.877, 18.933, 16.054, 14.951, 13.866, 13.624, 14.551, 15.320, 15.762, 12.568, 17.029, 15.742, 16.092, 16.618, 13.872, 13.893, 14.678, 14.510, 15.677, 13.169, 17.326, 16.500, 15.224, 13.948, 13.240, 14.212, 16.170, 16.464, 13.200, 13.911, 12.119, 16.459, 12.589, 15.345, 16.622, 15.524, 14.955, 13.385, 10.850, 15.989, 13.494, 14.798, 17.836, 15.755, 18.425, 14.494, 11.385, 17.516, 17.366, 14.025, DNF(16.520), 16.308, 13.856, 14.185, 14.066, 16.255, 18.220, 17.627, 14.786, 15.182, 15.107, 14.194, 13.346, 10.833, 13.708, 14.907, 16.725, 13.646, 15.197, 16.095, 11.977, 14.206, 17.971, 15.223, 17.641+, 15.156, 18.338, 18.087, 15.638, 14.037, 13.579, 18.622, 12.241, 15.520, 15.785, 14.633, 17.273+, 16.595, 15.254, 13.653, 14.601, 14.571, 16.887, 14.948, 14.722, 15.594, 15.601, 16.888, 16.269, 16.643, 16.322, 16.054, 15.008, 16.488, 13.781, 14.916, 17.737, 16.149, 13.795, 14.964, 15.458, 15.347, 16.053, 14.107, 14.622, 15.249, 15.364, 16.849, 13.724, 15.264, 18.281, 18.288, 14.898, 13.932, 15.335, 18.286, 14.285, 14.254, 17.285, 16.475, 17.657, 13.150, 14.132, 14.607, 15.124, 12.829, 16.657, 16.613, 14.002, 15.902, 12.056, 12.724, 13.686, 17.202, 12.677, 12.816, 13.578, 15.977, 12.861, 11.135, 17.767, 16.239, 13.217, 14.082, 17.236, 14.136, 15.356, 14.456, 11.582, 16.607, 15.861, 15.720, 16.876, 17.332, 15.652, 18.667, 16.906, 14.278, 15.785, 15.588, 16.063, 14.206, 15.052, 14.212, 14.493, 16.264, 17.984, 15.791, 17.538, 15.093, 15.246, 11.851, 16.322, 13.901, 14.760, 15.321, 19.909, 17.350, 14.002, 14.106, 14.983, 17.184, 15.106, 16.056, 13.322, 11.856, 14.355, 14.021, 15.269, 13.502, 14.968, 14.078, 12.287, 17.679, 15.978, 14.997, 12.194, 15.082, 18.281, 13.369, 16.279, 13.065, 11.223, 17.427, 14.511, 12.452, 13.922, 15.403, 15.936, 13.662, 15.551, 12.896, 13.961, 15.832, 16.733, 16.321, 12.260, 16.689, 14.895, 12.709, 18.303, 12.482, 15.137, 14.109, 14.042, 15.015, 17.221, 14.892, 15.618, 13.737, 14.534, 14.061, 12.959, 16.874, 16.986, 13.914, 18.455, 14.679, 17.667, 16.676+, 12.461, 12.946, 12.753, 15.183, 12.304, 14.665, 17.254, 17.161, 13.724, 15.913, 13.290, 14.054, 15.118, 12.042, DNF(18.522), 15.614, 17.832, 14.832, 18.778, 18.648, 14.712, 15.306, 14.727, 17.176, 15.110, 14.704, 17.931, 12.050, 19.185, 17.483, 13.954, 15.609, 16.338, 13.429, 13.430, 17.198, 12.834, 10.621, 15.238, 16.221, 16.279, 13.232, 14.278, 12.678, 15.062, 11.758, 16.026, 18.639, 18.673, 14.199, 14.288, 15.130, 16.970, 15.899, 13.887, 14.872, 16.581, 16.518, 12.485, 15.168, 12.104, 15.741, 14.386, 14.897, 17.528, 17.245, 16.642, 14.015, 14.041, 16.546, 15.076, 15.171, 14.476, 15.948, 14.987, 14.276, 14.666, 14.186, 15.583, 16.604, 14.797, 18.170, 13.499, 15.958, 13.211, 17.952, 14.048, 12.133, 13.601, 17.856, 14.465, 15.425, 15.112, 13.492, 19.307, 16.083, 11.783, 15.903, 14.999, 14.167, 17.254, 15.412, 14.172, 16.446, 12.975, 16.570, 14.457, 15.361, 15.605, 11.640, 16.778, 16.916, 17.499, 14.835, 15.597, 17.744, 21.140, 15.853, 11.921, 13.611, 16.707, 14.843, 13.609, 15.268, 15.958, 14.601, 15.009, 15.541, 17.169, 16.140, 13.850, 16.754, 13.360, 15.631, 14.622, 15.925, 13.722, 15.732, 17.864, 19.869, 17.901, 15.626, 16.411, 13.519, 16.591, 16.849, 14.601, 13.406, 17.156, 11.916, 15.138, 15.042, 16.086, 14.956, 13.862, 14.307, 14.914, 16.669, 13.709, 14.887, 15.864, 14.553, 15.805, 13.762, 13.966, 14.043, 16.897, 15.530, 15.352, 15.464, 17.431, 11.721, 14.564, 14.659, 15.496, 18.208, 15.323, 13.962, 14.489, 15.380, 15.515, 16.751, 15.555, 15.360, 15.750, 12.460, 16.211, 13.762, 14.331, 13.977, 14.955, 13.294, 16.496, 16.449, 17.329, 15.507, 15.924, 13.560, 14.160, 15.128, 15.852, 15.351, 19.692, 12.721, 17.532, 16.484, 16.223, 15.694, 13.328, 13.863, 15.493, 15.074, 14.306, 13.121, 16.803, 14.932, 16.480, 17.321, 14.322, 17.861, 18.088, 18.480, 16.322, 16.504, 15.963, 13.617, 14.725, 16.567, 15.493, 14.830, 16.288, 12.850, 12.987, 18.036, 15.347, 13.122, 14.056, 17.861, 13.647, 14.676, 13.524, 15.084, 15.961, 13.893, 13.326, 15.810+, 16.527, 14.245, 14.849, 19.123, 14.003, 14.347, 14.379, 18.402, 14.376, 13.761, 13.076, 12.782, 15.750, 12.780, 14.613, 16.359, 15.491, 15.955, 13.292, 14.865, 16.419, 18.969, 16.002, 17.019, 12.816, 16.117, 18.834, 13.702, 15.631, 14.418, 14.121, DNF(15.533), 13.295, 18.239, 14.446, 16.486, 12.125+, 14.771, 12.023, 14.164, 15.338, 16.418, 12.572, 15.259, 14.460, 15.996, 14.411, 14.775, 15.554, 13.040, 16.998, 14.864, 13.531, 15.939, 15.429, 15.036, 15.503, 16.372, 18.423, 14.621, 20.334, 14.852, 12.624, 14.122, 12.758, 15.534, 17.201, 13.430, 11.999, 16.298, 13.734, 15.955, 16.808, 17.256, 13.681, 16.978, 14.607, 14.368, 18.873, 17.347, 13.074, 13.153, 14.395, 15.178, 13.872, 14.269, 14.044, 15.770, 15.133, 16.736, 14.366, 20.457, 14.269, 13.718, 18.319, 16.993, 16.543, 12.178, 15.051, 15.527, 16.127, 16.648, 12.942, 15.353, 14.429, 15.074, 13.018, 16.177, 16.748, 11.450, 15.426, 13.226, 16.458, 15.247, 15.589, 16.074, 12.455, 14.999, 11.912, 13.868, 14.716, 14.380, 13.721, 11.549, 13.862, 11.546, 14.481, 16.611, 14.717, 16.242, 20.952, 13.540, 16.296, 13.199, 14.487, 14.238, 16.227, 16.801, 17.758, 15.635, 13.998, 13.541, 16.192, 14.120, 16.373, 14.649, 13.619, 13.926, 16.369, 15.890, 17.030, 13.695, 16.305, 15.910, 14.699, 14.848, 13.122, 13.076, 18.300, 12.775, 16.097, 15.512, 16.053, 15.113, 14.324, 13.743, 14.304, 17.213, 14.689, 15.501, 17.098, 14.244, 13.140, 14.843, 15.624, 13.466, 13.048, 17.813, 13.544, 13.494, 15.015, 14.162, 18.527, 16.115, 15.472, 11.465, 12.845, 14.929, 15.358, 16.417, 14.282, 14.736, 12.251, 15.120, 14.354, 13.901, 16.546, 14.460, 16.603, 15.036, 13.374, 16.877, 12.066, 13.191, 15.223, 15.400, 16.284, 15.088, 15.978, 13.863, 13.879, 14.890, 13.046, 16.365, 15.656, 13.647, 14.464, 15.376, 15.974, 13.896, 13.878, 15.775, 14.512, 22.691, 12.673, 14.756, 16.509, 18.583, 16.020, 18.303, 14.434, 15.896, 16.973, 14.198, 14.170, 14.925, 17.364, 11.251, 15.306, 11.588, 16.175, 14.066, 14.681, 14.984, 12.992, 15.817, 16.018, 15.033, 13.729, 14.790, 13.814, 16.793, 14.754, 13.965, 12.829, 16.344, 15.651, 18.245, 11.445, 19.409, 17.168, 14.146, 12.165, 16.629, 16.791, 14.183, 12.456, 15.389, 13.516, 13.814, 13.481, 17.066, 16.186, 17.768, 13.033, 13.387, 16.182, 16.350, 13.635, 16.023, 16.310, 16.152, 14.178, 15.271, 15.953, 16.324, 17.187, 15.754, 16.453, 16.159, 13.050, 16.689, 15.013, 15.681, 14.989, 14.716, 16.975, 13.750, 13.060, 13.719, 17.315, 17.470, 15.987, 18.659, 13.770, 13.966, 14.228, 13.971, 13.966, 14.933, 14.052, 12.560, 13.914, 18.806, 13.760, 14.458, 12.913, 13.000, 16.339, 14.292, 12.951, 15.175, 15.972, 13.770, 13.494, 15.484, 14.923, 14.021, 15.149, 12.097, 17.294, 15.335, 16.022, 12.130, 16.365, 15.564, 15.731, 14.618, 14.341, 17.269, 16.482, 15.767, 11.867, 13.703, 13.840, 15.686, 11.479, 13.035, 15.039, 15.972, 18.144, 12.604, 15.787, 12.255, 13.609, 14.384, 14.960, DNF(16.154), 14.879, 14.613, 13.544, 17.330, 20.656, 15.928, 14.208, 16.235, 17.867, 14.760, 15.273, 17.162, 16.428, 11.813, 14.936, 13.371, 13.854, 17.365, 14.262, 16.950, 17.412, 12.054, 14.751, 15.255, 14.364, 14.998, 14.742, 13.966, 18.995, 15.761, 15.310, 15.384, 13.315, 16.657, 15.394, 15.023, 15.883, 16.143, 14.715, 13.643, 16.508, 13.379, 13.268, 13.794, 16.418, 14.047, 17.053, 14.700, 14.676, 15.560, 14.431, 14.046, 14.413, 11.496, 16.784, 11.608, 14.943, 15.253, 13.623, 14.419, 13.156, 14.319, 15.370, 13.914, 18.206, 12.738, 16.927, 15.334, 15.444, 13.557, 15.722, 18.579, 13.219, 15.539, 13.715, 16.033, 15.196, 16.606, 17.069, 14.507, 16.884, 16.335, 19.790, 13.767, 12.857, 15.688, 13.839, 17.263, 15.992, 14.980, 14.267, 16.626, 16.770, 18.455, 15.762, 17.408, 14.771, 17.492, 17.090, 16.067, 15.696, 13.221, 13.452, 18.228, 13.726, 16.492, 17.089, 15.252, 12.439, 12.276, 15.444, 16.749, 16.362, 15.445, 14.345, 18.007, 15.368, 14.057, 13.866, 18.078, 17.464, 15.478, 15.409, 14.059, 13.555, 17.013, 11.612, 16.982, 15.968, 14.794, 15.003, 17.651, 13.586, 14.539, 15.674, 12.530, 16.118, 17.247, 12.246, 11.644, 15.841, 16.135, 15.001, 12.184, 16.463, 15.144, 15.930, 13.770, 13.796, 11.573, 17.782, 17.307, 14.242, 17.220, 19.443, 15.266, 13.865, 14.950, 13.031, 14.460, 14.298, 14.610, 13.289, 16.691, 14.926, 12.880, 14.827, 13.810, 18.513, 10.120, 13.636, 13.581, 12.521, 16.156, 11.597, 14.613, 15.895, 14.702, 14.049, 13.047, 12.595, 14.464, 14.752, 14.514, 14.509, 16.578, 14.970, 16.438, 11.704, 15.457, 15.523, 15.747, 15.626, 14.795, 14.267, 15.312, 17.203, 15.235, 15.161, 14.805, 15.853, 13.223, 12.061, 15.754, 13.635, 16.785, 12.671, 15.266, 13.672, 17.049, 15.234, 15.835, 12.843, 15.631, 14.654, 15.152, 17.193, 15.034, 13.650, 15.393, 14.421, 14.434, 14.128, 16.218, 14.461, 17.294, 14.218, 16.149, 12.722, 14.373, 13.745, 17.064, 14.096, 14.073, 14.066, 17.274, 15.880, 16.823, 15.359, 15.033, 15.315, 15.817, 14.889, 16.433, 15.067, 15.011, 13.638, 14.259, 18.233, 18.706, 13.511, 17.031, 15.534, 14.814, 19.039, 15.782, 16.467, 13.277, 17.455, 14.979, 13.345, 18.542, 15.695, 15.756, 15.902, 12.606, 14.779, 13.984, 16.623, 16.879, 16.742, 11.284, 13.816, 13.549, 15.377, 13.665, 13.217, 16.217, 17.690, 15.959, 12.083, 13.568, 11.819, 18.000, 15.622, 14.986, 15.594, 13.783, 15.094, DNF(14.515), 14.561, 14.781, 13.090, 14.887, 14.765, 16.138, 13.421, 12.294, 16.744, 15.902, 14.205, 15.878, 12.926, 15.485, 15.580, 15.845, 12.569, 15.568, 14.526, 13.032, 18.419, 15.269, 17.222, 14.206, 13.437, 14.683, 15.048, 14.021, 15.114, 14.019, 13.337, 14.346, 16.682, 14.131, 15.410, 15.616, 16.032, 13.250, 16.318, 14.567, 14.864, 15.135, 20.496, 15.022, 14.491, 12.929, 14.523, 14.345, 14.377, 15.190, 12.342, 14.921, 16.250, 11.821, 17.924, 13.855, 15.728, 14.029, 16.183, 16.718, 12.945, 15.288, 18.507, 12.052, 15.122, 16.195, 13.632, 13.351, 12.857, 14.190, 16.265, 13.374, 11.754, 14.289, 14.260, 18.346, 14.749, 16.516, 17.194, 13.204, 15.503, 13.961, 13.451, 20.674, 14.173, 13.755, 13.944, 16.884, 15.692, 14.473, 13.524, 18.221, 13.623, 11.366, 15.009, 16.858, 14.014, 14.444, 14.888, 11.500, 17.335, 9.404, 14.903, 17.312, 16.471, 14.768, 14.491, 15.435, 14.519, 16.056, 13.645, 14.596, 15.924, 15.683, 14.389, 12.226, 15.626, 16.411, 13.858, 14.164, 14.077, 17.153, 12.993, 13.797, 11.620, 15.918, 16.653, 14.357, 14.782, 16.194, 13.799, 12.860, 16.023, 11.416, 14.840, 14.783, 15.260, 17.368, 12.682, 18.752, 16.775, 15.210, 15.738, 15.050, 12.156, 16.936, 14.645, 12.406, 16.784, 15.834, 15.265, 16.142, 11.846, 19.564, 16.055, 13.609, 14.289, 15.915, 16.976, 14.530, 16.125, 12.197, 13.319, 14.972, 16.118, 16.148, DNF(16.115), 12.774, 15.928, 18.205, 15.932, 13.379, 14.217, 18.998, 16.773, 16.255, 13.976, 15.181, 15.029, 15.357, 13.104, 12.109, 14.284, 14.318, 15.984, 16.450, 14.622, 11.236, 17.150, 15.742, 15.778, 14.927, 13.726, 16.016, 13.644, 12.554, 13.088, 16.134, 13.109, 15.246, 14.241, 14.643, 13.049, 17.316, 16.782, 13.912, 15.151, 20.232, 13.867, 14.359, 15.622, 20.357, 16.674, 13.936, 13.943, 14.644, 18.238, 14.570, 18.510, 14.233, 16.711, 12.904, 15.653, 16.126, 15.096, 15.370, 16.103, 17.484, 13.354, 14.825, 14.844, 17.585, 12.168, 17.724, 15.681, 16.170, 13.512, 15.163, 16.070, 14.339, 14.990, 12.717, 14.530, 16.680, 13.573, 18.875, 15.855, 13.277, 15.056, 13.570, 14.135, 13.804, 13.815, 15.525, 13.958, 16.924, 12.948, 15.210, 13.027, 15.831, 18.906, 13.769, 14.865, 16.763, 16.002, 13.983, 14.835, 13.477, 12.623, 18.445, 11.722, 19.331, 15.098, 16.561, 15.303, 18.055, 15.083, 16.950, 15.313, 14.640, 13.002, 13.575, 13.943, 16.256, 15.498, 13.575, 15.932, 15.832, 18.131, 14.947, 16.198, 14.527, 15.284, 13.690, 14.978, 14.982, 16.771, 12.856, 16.278, 14.217, 15.955, 14.167, 15.557, 16.532, 15.107, 13.841, 18.908, 15.762, 17.794, 16.826, 14.208, 15.391, 16.000, 14.596, 14.322, 14.152, 13.263, 15.125, 15.810, 13.273, 15.288, 17.482, 16.789, 13.369, 17.201, 16.379, 12.540, 15.342, 16.186, 15.611, 14.100, 18.666, 15.181, 14.523, 15.216, 15.527, 16.112, 15.498, 13.677, 12.946, 17.026, 17.898, 15.940, 12.717, 18.804, 13.882, 14.183, 15.851, 15.502, 16.672, 13.487, 13.176, 17.744, 14.596, 13.064, 12.394, 15.197, 14.479, 15.179, 14.534, 17.024, 16.601, 15.074, 18.532, 13.453, 17.113, 13.038, 18.712, 11.641, 12.993, 14.734, 12.756, 13.845, 13.720, 13.916, 16.007, 19.481, 18.154, 13.651, 18.391, 13.765, 16.028, 15.905, 11.294, 12.402, 13.314, 14.799, 13.226, 15.092, 17.449, 14.067, 13.710, 11.711, 14.481, 15.990, 17.869, 15.190, 14.950, 14.271, 15.962, 14.432, 15.172, 15.850, 17.764, 14.814, 15.180, 12.960, 16.955, 18.761, 15.256, 14.282, 15.577, 16.439, 12.505, 13.379, 14.119, 14.610, 15.881, 15.622, 14.506, 14.175, 16.206, 15.221, 18.374, 14.246, 15.208, 14.430, 14.246, 14.165, 18.101, 13.174, 16.174, 15.568, 14.388, 13.974, 13.987, 16.400, 16.982, 17.124, 13.236, 14.577, 11.002, 15.395, 16.973, 12.916, 17.151, 16.146, 14.891, 13.969, 14.788, 14.777, 14.332, 14.187, 14.022, 14.277, 14.563, 17.103, 11.941, 12.531, 13.452, 14.619, 17.472, 17.147, 16.112, 15.677, 13.208, 14.400, 15.325, 13.566, 12.705, 17.837, 14.092, 12.950, 14.022, 12.971, 13.721, 14.858, 14.372, 14.374, 13.802, 15.030, 12.567, 14.839, 11.026, 14.453, 13.794, 14.959, 17.457, 15.140, 17.652, 16.279+, 12.486, 13.541, 18.713, 14.589, 13.025, 13.366, 16.282, 12.306, 16.366, 15.069, 13.370, 13.625, 15.477, 13.760, 15.847, 12.520, 15.944, 16.595, 14.631, 16.643, 15.117, 15.306, 16.604, 14.462, 14.149, 17.090, 14.330, 16.422, 16.275, 13.678, 14.837, 13.329, 14.881, 15.153, 16.698, 16.504, 15.267, 12.519, 12.464, 15.162, 15.299, 14.794, 14.920, 12.839, 16.154, 15.033, 16.521, 13.710, 14.717, 15.400, 19.034, 17.810, 15.848, 15.052, 14.232, 14.268, 13.886, 15.604, 13.531, 14.893, 15.138, 15.288, 17.968, 14.641, 17.906, 15.127, 16.562, 16.136, 13.820, 15.476, 17.623, 15.539, 15.662, 15.387, 15.201, 16.684, 17.050, 15.076, 13.414, 16.500, 13.790, 14.642, 15.264, 16.505, 13.688, 16.009, 13.151, 16.635, 13.736, 13.820, 12.914, 12.276, 12.439, 14.062, 19.021, 15.365, 15.419, 16.128, 14.633, 13.998, 13.069, 16.266, 15.451, 12.779, 14.052, 14.053, 13.602, 13.376, 17.038, 15.793, 12.515, 13.862, 17.747, 12.383, 14.765, 16.749, 15.065, 16.373, 15.284, 15.945, 17.747, 12.239, 16.156, 14.818, 13.237, 15.285, 14.542, 11.641, 13.272, 13.056, 13.168, 15.551, 16.149, 16.115, 14.917, 12.173, 16.109, 14.663, 14.972, 13.262, 13.538, 12.072, 14.240, 18.414, 13.399, 12.607, 16.779, 12.248, 15.471, 13.741, 12.769, 15.334, 16.514, 14.210, 16.416, 16.563, 12.015, 13.282, 14.760, 15.754, 11.780, 14.881, 14.726, 15.082, 12.089, 13.832, 16.722, 13.536, 14.950, 15.912, 17.810, 17.652, 13.080, 16.830, 13.894, 15.284, 16.277, 12.553, 12.403, 13.860, 15.452, 17.799, 14.518, 17.189, 14.814, 14.116, 16.633, 16.388, 11.984, 17.048, 15.883, 13.336, 13.581, 15.682, 13.880, 13.526, 14.360, 15.999, 17.712, 14.093, 14.437, 14.101, 15.400, 15.502, 11.282, 16.115, 16.022, 15.887, 15.858, 15.038, DNF(16.012), 14.332, 14.074, 17.146, 12.944, 12.352, 11.307, 13.591, 14.633, 15.818, 15.379, 15.001, 12.526, 16.252, 16.572, 12.835, 14.338, 13.780, 16.488, 18.838, 13.050, 14.329, 13.432, 15.617, 14.890, 16.443, 14.850, 17.063, 13.652, 16.081, 16.265+, 14.964, 12.861, 14.480, 13.247, 10.982, 14.402, 12.134, 13.182, 13.400, 14.933, 15.594, 15.886, 15.368, 15.931, 15.500, 16.051, 14.528, 13.709, 12.502, 13.709, 12.703, 13.182, 15.294, 13.923, 19.084, 13.101, 13.417, 13.124, 14.126, 11.207, 15.516, 16.782, 15.312, 17.405, 14.067, 15.734, 16.760, 16.015, 16.291, 14.652, 10.952, 13.318, 17.209, 15.244, 11.574, 13.307, 17.217, 17.184, 13.896, 13.319, 17.881, 15.754, 12.390, 15.299, 14.618, 14.447, 11.943, 11.615, 15.161, 14.316, 13.436, 14.424, 13.605, 13.719, 15.223, 14.843, 15.471, 15.028, 15.441, 13.180, 18.909, 14.763, 16.936, 17.093, 15.772, 15.730, 17.037+, 15.859, 12.910, 14.234, 13.151, 12.327, 16.878, 16.339, 13.653, 13.935, 14.202, 13.034, 15.805, 14.965, 14.923, 12.981, 16.039, 14.112, 16.813, 13.902, 11.777, 13.090, 15.116, 13.852, 17.646, 15.357, 14.583, 12.264, 18.426, 13.909, 12.384, 18.168, 13.658, 11.908, 17.292, 13.131, 14.885, 13.713, 17.445, 14.835, 13.768, 14.870, 15.851, 20.044, 16.943, 13.322, 18.464, 14.829, 15.122, 13.342, 16.505, 16.018, 13.984, 14.020, 16.250, 15.778, 13.677, 15.228, 13.005, 14.368, 12.962, 13.345, 12.415, 17.786, 13.880, 14.177, 13.811, 15.531, 11.891, 15.165, 13.908, 12.797, 11.192, 15.127, 14.663, 15.849, 15.339, 16.220, 15.361, 13.667, 14.335+, 11.931, 13.713, 18.680, 13.688, 15.293, 14.980, 15.934, 17.342, 13.801, 16.115, 14.910, 14.336, 16.463


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 5, 2016)

Second half done, I've done over 200 untimed solves during the month too.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-4
solves/total: 1898/1900

single
best: 10.156
worst: 21.026

mean of 3
current: 13.946 (σ = 1.47)
best: 11.977 (σ = 0.77)

avg of 5
current: 13.674 (σ = 0.53)
best: 12.409 (σ = 1.05)

avg of 12
current: 14.802 (σ = 1.19)
best: 13.089 (σ = 1.05)

avg of 50
current: 14.559 (σ = 1.30)
best: 14.087 (σ = 1.21)

avg of 100
current: 14.748 (σ = 1.28)
best: 14.300 (σ = 1.16)

avg of 1000
current: 14.720 (σ = 1.35)
best: 14.637 (σ = 1.35)

Average: 14.694 (σ = 1.33)
Mean: 14.719

Time List:
15.719, 15.511, 14.560, 12.914, 14.603, 14.841, 14.802, 13.563, 16.506, 14.586, 20.872, 13.813, 16.057, 13.899, 12.941, 14.236, 15.244, 13.812, 14.224, 11.495, 13.191, 16.111, 14.971, 14.500, 15.464, 14.666, 15.996, 16.391, 14.361, 13.581, 14.285, 18.187, 14.582, 17.345, 16.049, 14.901, 14.900, 14.610, 13.697, 13.618, 14.077, 14.648, 14.425, 13.333, 15.582, 14.200, 14.500, 13.187, 11.945, 15.534, 14.558, 12.700, 12.650, 13.798, 14.595, 12.749, 12.981, 14.121, 13.664, 14.123, 17.183, 14.327, 15.140, 12.096, 17.129, 14.152, 13.223, 17.097, 14.272, 15.696, 13.950, 13.499, 13.280, 12.090, 14.862, 13.286, 12.964, 16.913, 12.991+, 15.779, 15.873, 13.606, 15.711, 14.604, 12.427, 15.933, 15.298, 11.967, 14.791, 15.231, 17.919, 12.932, 15.108, 17.086, 18.781, 14.188, 14.053, 11.847, 13.070, 13.354, 14.094, 13.761, 14.175, 13.260, 15.813, 11.621, 14.552, 16.169, 14.321, 12.685, 15.780, 14.235, 14.852, 12.168, 16.848, 11.897, 16.048, 15.477, 13.296, 14.042, 15.546, 17.319, 12.874, 15.830, 13.115, 14.147, 13.571, 14.266, 16.663, 15.999, 12.639, 15.306, 15.542, 14.491, 16.050, 13.502, 13.871, 13.105, 13.061, 15.052, 16.252, 14.692, 13.874, 16.114, 12.470, 13.020, 16.120, 12.355, 16.033, 11.252, 16.476, 17.107, 14.175, 13.256, 13.372, 15.930, 16.025, 17.141, 15.749, 16.049, 12.787, 11.939, 15.713, 16.065, 15.091, 15.218, 16.512, 13.628, 15.216, 15.097, 13.212, 13.439, 17.178, 16.444, 15.009, 10.725, 17.517, 13.459, 16.075, 14.474, 13.957, 14.339, 13.689, 16.210, 13.986, 14.340, 14.062, 14.694, 12.628, 12.848, 15.563, 13.066, 14.082, 12.919, 16.277, 11.812, 15.070, 16.361, 15.621, 10.251, 15.758, 13.888, 15.481, 14.482, 15.864, 12.549, 16.150, 13.833, 14.116, 12.856, 15.474, 13.558, 16.043, 14.393, 14.089, 15.258, 13.857, 15.896, 16.856, 16.701, 13.692, 14.290, 16.684, 15.777, 14.598, 15.230, 13.580, 14.036, 16.756, 15.929, 17.449, 13.901, 15.808, 18.339, 14.421, 16.494, 15.327, 11.892, 15.182, 17.646, 17.574, 13.508, 14.526, 14.249, 16.194, 14.492, 14.158, 16.897, 16.038, 11.096, 12.825, 14.604, 18.079, 15.479, 14.797, 17.067, 16.144, 13.188, 14.554, 12.591, 18.946, 16.785, 15.719, 15.241, 13.912, 14.465, 15.229, 16.685, 14.608, 18.478, 14.315, 15.172, 14.086, 12.227, 14.470, 15.589, 13.796, 13.496, 15.806+, 14.170, 13.394, 14.487, 13.528, 14.207, 16.025, 12.254, 16.129, 16.904, 15.914, 15.960, 17.489, 13.701, 15.695, 13.474, 15.173, 12.485, 18.227, 15.682, 12.744, 16.563, 15.601, 14.638, 12.073, 13.864, 14.157, 17.381, 17.345, 13.947, 13.082, 12.162, 17.833, 16.734, 13.477, 15.884, 13.756, 15.054, 14.247, 15.602, 11.516, 13.568, 14.454, 13.313, 12.611, 18.241, 12.924, 16.134, 14.821, 15.856, 17.934, 19.420, 13.654, 16.507, 15.241, 12.963, 13.771, 14.136, 13.659, 16.484, 13.352, 17.148, 13.212, 13.241, 15.163, 12.437, 15.418, 12.826, 13.386, 14.718, 14.982, 15.304, 15.781, 11.883, 14.224, 16.908, 11.255, 17.711, 15.028, 14.427, 14.303, 14.881, 13.015, 15.691, 14.940, 15.112, 16.407, 14.507, 12.775, 14.933, 17.141, 14.425, 14.229, 15.643, 14.959, 15.459, 14.844, 16.171, 15.505, 17.096, 14.050, 14.222, DNF(17.974), 14.343, 14.189, 15.916, 18.584, 16.950, 12.642, 17.962, 14.644, 13.479, 13.326, 15.357, 13.831, 14.025, 14.830, 16.901, 12.300, 16.292, 15.875, 16.299, 11.310, 14.540, 18.872, 15.179, 13.214, 15.566, 16.521, 14.399, 12.814, 16.758, 14.166, 16.443, 15.316, 15.376, 15.239, 14.392, 15.190, 14.227, 12.923, 16.061, 10.650, 16.152, 17.605, 15.734, 13.341, 14.559, 14.747, 13.103, 12.726, 16.028, 15.258, 13.864, 11.291, 16.023, 12.490, 12.796, 13.034, 12.983, 14.884, 15.214, 13.091, 13.285, 12.492, 16.367, 13.912, 11.831, 17.708, 13.384, 13.912, 15.428, 14.124, 13.716, 13.722, 18.298, 13.310, 10.586, 12.535, 18.291, 15.441, 17.196, 14.916, 16.473, 12.631, 14.428, 12.479, 16.736, 15.095, 17.606, 14.897, 11.890, 12.629, 12.662, 15.037, 13.199, 14.567, 14.679, 13.271, 13.990, 13.530, 15.573, 15.357, 14.170, 12.176, 13.976, 14.941, 16.514, 14.442, 15.869, 13.529, 11.622, 17.526, 12.120, 16.662, 15.804, 15.698, 15.924, 15.036, 14.996, 14.645, 15.252, 15.871, 16.639, 12.785, 15.122, 12.691, 13.538, 14.696, 17.575, 15.019, 13.862, 17.367, 15.354, 14.235, 15.861, 16.222, 14.021, 17.626, 17.447, 12.574, 17.666, 14.504, 15.733, 14.327, 12.391, 16.207, 15.620, 15.050, 16.531, 13.001, 15.595, 15.462, 11.782, 13.321, 14.616, 11.478, 14.363, 12.368, 15.589, 14.063, 17.075, 15.704, 13.687, 12.183, 12.292, 14.790, 14.689, 15.269, 15.618, 12.696, 15.807, 15.008, 16.631, 14.399, 17.329, 14.946, 13.316, 16.455, 13.982, 15.711, 14.321, 13.257, 17.186, 14.561, 15.746, 14.228, 13.546, 18.089, 13.681, 16.675, 10.156, 13.080, 13.357, 15.233, 13.583, 15.174, 13.529, 16.848, 20.105, 14.323, 14.430, 14.555, 12.583, 14.238, 17.432, 10.602, 14.423, 13.052, 14.303, 14.948, 12.603, 15.917, 16.438, 17.240, 14.047, 13.075, 14.180, 11.492, 16.115, 13.054, 14.566, 12.434, 14.399, 14.040, 14.680, 14.566, 12.506, 13.938, 16.637, 15.056, 13.953, 17.545, 14.705, 14.298, 14.875, 15.078, 14.034, 14.838, 16.112, 16.410, 14.021, 15.197, 17.313, 12.675, 16.192, 16.667, 14.990, 16.797, 16.195, 15.310, 14.825, 15.624, 15.287, 14.354, 15.384, 13.928, 13.467, 16.528, 17.707, 11.596, 15.518, 13.490, 13.862, 14.625, 13.612, 14.909, 15.312, 14.636, 14.775, 13.623, 15.769, 14.349, 15.168, 15.120, 11.459, 13.665, 19.101, 11.228, 14.672, 14.766, 15.300, 18.856, 15.394, 16.139, 12.431, 15.876, 15.951, 15.064, 16.110, 13.014, 13.207, 13.080, 13.910, 13.869, 13.402, 11.783, 13.647, 12.443, 14.733, 15.527, 14.806, 13.960, 14.568, 15.246, 14.820, 16.768, 13.120, 12.522, 17.313, 16.025, 13.687, 15.196, 16.693, 12.274, 13.301, 15.010, 15.992, 14.752, 15.407, 12.824, 14.828, 16.339, 17.199, 12.695, 18.637, 16.566, 12.818, 12.577, 14.811, 15.165, 11.613, 13.806, 14.555, 16.496, 13.706, 11.146, 14.614, 12.706, 14.495, 14.980, 14.777, 13.394, 16.091, 18.353, 15.676, 17.879, 12.461, 15.140, 14.195, 16.653, 12.419, 16.355, 14.424, 17.302, 16.923, 14.255, 14.593, 14.409, 13.845, 16.374, 15.480, 14.209, 13.083, 15.285, 15.072, 16.887, 13.479, 11.450, 14.281, 14.160, 15.062, 15.778, 17.249, 14.962, 16.333, 11.231, 15.577, 14.372, 12.586, 15.814, 14.117, 13.396, 14.426, 12.073, 14.743, 14.149, 15.953, 19.737, 13.336, 11.727, 14.097, 16.043, 12.371, 13.271, 14.874, 13.909, 13.470, 15.083, 13.693, 14.085, 16.600, 14.347, 15.327, 13.434, 15.182, 14.228, 15.160, 14.368, 14.423, 13.819, 15.562, 16.109, 14.354, 13.169, 16.601, 14.224, 16.859, 14.610, 14.529, 14.659, 13.270, 20.804, 12.174, 16.001, 16.323, 15.222, 13.121, 11.118, 12.193, 12.620, 17.529, 15.038, 13.036, 12.574, 13.491, 15.785, 13.575, 16.131, 16.845, 15.710, 16.020, 14.733, 16.211, 14.120, 12.736, 15.509, 13.865, 12.570, 15.594, 17.963, 12.334, 13.066, 13.331, 12.924, 13.511, 12.787, 13.828, 12.913, 13.615, 15.920, 12.961, 15.990, 12.763, 17.735, 12.552, 15.005, 17.129, 15.403, 17.047, 11.711, 15.309, 14.202, 14.444, 16.327, 12.644, 16.040, 15.791, 15.342, 16.918, 16.185, 13.960, 12.857, 12.519, 14.769, 14.734, 13.540, 13.838, 15.375, 15.166, 21.026, 12.359, 15.907, 15.443, 14.049, 14.472, 14.419, 15.876, 12.392, 16.740, 12.057, 15.264, 13.287, 15.585, 13.764, 15.448, 11.105, 19.984, 14.297, 12.154, 17.022, 13.371, 14.639, 14.861, 11.806, 12.114, 15.592, 14.588, 15.881, 12.860, 14.808, 12.020, 14.800, 11.118, 15.928, 15.390, 12.272, 13.405, 15.165, 15.508, 16.364, 15.927, 17.636, 17.073, 15.775, 14.949, 16.159, 10.443, 16.418, 11.316, 13.421, 12.489, 14.273, 16.590, 16.210, 15.170, 15.645, 13.763, 17.021, 10.706, 11.040, 14.229, 14.310, 15.682, 14.918, 16.565, 16.609, 17.501, 12.367, 15.185, 14.804, 14.446, 16.517, 13.738, 14.702, 15.061, 13.368, 14.490, 13.236, 15.074, 15.826, 14.593, 16.060, 18.147, 16.677, 13.818, 12.998, 13.883, 15.740, 15.843, 13.206, 13.423, 13.649, 15.677, 13.246, 14.693, 13.861, 15.247, 12.786, 14.021, 13.043, 14.918, 15.294, 13.758, 14.890, 14.354, 14.705, 18.562, 16.369, 15.348, 15.788, 15.019, 15.096, 16.520, 14.391, 16.633, 11.937, 15.677, 14.749, 14.119, 18.620, 15.880, 15.863, 13.284, 12.095, 11.579, 14.594, 15.889, 13.113, 15.247, 17.608, 17.220, 17.311, 15.322, 14.619, 12.642, 14.868, 14.269, 16.055, 16.211, 15.767, 17.434, 13.534, 12.173, 17.799, 13.595, 14.567, 15.348, 16.158, 14.129, 12.417, 17.719, 16.086, 16.022, 14.330, 14.259, 16.739, 15.018, 15.979, 15.486, 13.380, 17.539, 13.462, 15.272, 12.123, 15.979, 14.161, 14.310, 14.452, 13.155, 15.902, 15.750, 12.051, 12.585, 17.180, 14.676, 15.986, 12.961, 17.081, 14.573, 17.192, 15.679, 13.855, 15.591, 15.614, 13.450, 12.209, 13.591, 19.167, 14.646, 14.235, 17.213, 13.932, 13.948, 13.718, 14.514, 12.770, 13.864, 16.241, 14.822, 13.939, 14.386, 16.559, 12.840, 16.165, 17.587, 16.165, 17.444, 13.107, 14.191, 15.522, 13.059, 12.977, 13.410, 15.107, 13.330, 13.173, 18.268, 13.026, 16.736, 17.548, 14.025, 15.227, 17.585, 13.366, 16.671, 15.871, 14.701, 15.016, 16.228, 12.831, 14.735, 13.001, 13.951, 17.002, 12.037, 14.067, 11.738, 12.647, 12.549, 12.910, 17.067, 14.639, 11.552, 12.043, 14.031, 14.774, 12.980, 12.580, 14.641, 10.806, 16.922, 14.957, 17.646, 14.099, 15.133, 13.057, 15.157, 12.866, 15.308, 14.145, 12.916, 16.975, 15.528, 14.113, 13.583, 12.748, 11.395, 15.023, 14.471, 15.614, 14.309, 15.196, 14.030, 15.925, 15.424, 13.866, 15.797, 14.201, 13.949, 12.834, 15.428, 14.273, 14.107, 14.563, 12.197, 12.551, 13.871, 11.970, 17.056, 14.876, 18.290, 15.437, 16.479, 16.946, 13.520, 17.551, 17.423, 14.123, 13.780, 14.387, 14.880, 12.598, 15.943, 14.312, 13.477, 14.933, 16.418, 14.029, 12.324, 13.929, 17.607, 14.720, 13.628, 15.121, 13.105, 16.231, 13.402, 17.595, 16.947, 14.157, 13.738, 13.631, 12.646, 14.123, 15.389, 15.138, 12.823, 14.437, 14.532, 13.309, 13.707, 17.234, 12.432, 13.888, 13.350, 12.209, 13.130, 14.388, 18.024, 14.277, 14.131, 16.956, 14.281, 16.470, 14.174, 14.160, 12.916, 12.456, 12.984, 17.359+, 15.498, 17.007, 14.217, 12.235, 15.492, 13.609, 14.703, 15.897, 13.471, 14.253, 13.169, 15.641, 12.528, 14.813, 12.890, 13.491, 13.190, 13.989, 14.160, 14.190, 11.509, 15.154, 15.323, 14.850, 13.410, 15.400, 14.989, 15.675, 13.762, 12.732, 12.397, 14.938, 13.314, 12.785, 13.528, 15.915, 13.837, 13.970, 15.663, 14.668, 16.879, 16.030, 13.977, 11.340, 15.466, 13.870, 13.649, 13.132, 16.373, 14.461, 17.950, 13.639, 12.798, 14.304, 13.910, 13.981, 15.796, 12.739, 13.482, 17.634, 14.832, 15.144, 14.119, 13.733, 14.429, 16.365, 17.143, 15.370, 12.059, 15.026, 19.894, 14.154, 12.714, 13.113, 15.696, 14.637, 14.230, 14.235, 14.022, 14.221, 14.103, 13.886, 17.954, 13.668, 17.253, 14.447, 16.250, 15.573, 19.037, 12.789, 15.084, 13.873, 15.960, 16.167, 15.442, 17.179, 15.537, 15.284, 15.498, 16.519, 14.985, 14.462, 13.778, 17.214, 15.588, 14.920, 11.742, 14.877, 17.905, 13.486, 13.115, 14.267, 14.619, 13.025, 13.789, 13.512, 14.557, 13.597, 13.334, 13.583, 14.713, 14.691, 16.854, 14.813, 16.557, 12.531, 17.034, 12.858, 16.371, 17.348, 14.680, 12.592, 16.248, 12.828, 16.785, 13.330, 14.832, 14.540, 15.482, 15.546, 16.821, 14.725, 15.436, 15.227, 15.596, 14.705, 13.923, 13.067, 16.133, 15.034, 14.853, 12.852, 16.037, 16.291, 14.587, 12.452, 16.729, 14.536, 14.848, 13.708, 17.124, 11.529, 13.169, 15.956, 16.066, 11.258, 17.497, 16.627, 13.913, 16.521, 13.269, 12.668, 15.145, 15.095, 15.036, 12.471, 12.551, 12.211, 17.469, 15.516, 19.026, 14.752, 14.007, 16.898, 13.988, 14.907, 14.033, 16.551, 15.252, 16.490, 12.890, 16.625, 17.829, 11.750, 15.546, 12.589, 12.183, 14.022, 13.250, 16.237, 13.512, 14.974, 11.475, 16.491, 11.842, 14.727, 12.462, 15.532, 12.847, 16.597, 16.694, 13.346, 14.104, 14.135, 17.403, 11.715, 13.896, 14.387, 12.657, 14.317, 11.869, 14.185, 15.523, 15.269, 13.270, 14.495, 13.075, 13.864, 14.860, 14.372, 14.970, 14.498, 11.619, 14.904, 12.644, 17.199, 15.032, 16.884, 11.391, 19.094, 17.524, 13.528, 15.216, 14.709, 13.680, 15.777, 11.677, 15.625, 13.692, 13.935, 18.606, 14.842, 19.774, 18.208, 13.178, 13.332, 14.212, 12.215, 14.849, 15.430, 17.594, 13.760, 15.315, 15.228, 14.831, 15.634, 14.712, 12.450, 12.789, 15.159, 13.574, 15.775, 13.205, 13.856, 14.614, 17.063, 15.852, 13.790, 15.960, 15.725, 16.707, 13.244, 14.480, 14.968, 14.171, 13.324, 16.172, 14.133, 14.944, 14.582, 14.912, 16.124, 16.584, 13.467, 13.718, 15.896, 14.358, 17.143, 17.834, 13.868, 12.288, 14.629, 14.622, 14.352, 16.064, 13.202, 13.453, 12.795, 12.143, 15.082, 16.024, 15.843, 16.904, 15.806, 16.231, 16.161, 13.357, 18.786, 16.961, 14.094, 13.128, 13.531, 15.542, 13.690, 14.180, 13.081, 16.315, 18.875, 15.623, 15.169, 13.589, 15.680, 14.874, 18.158, 17.511, 15.746, 13.783, 13.888, 15.651, 16.365, 12.818, 15.964, 14.456, 15.694, 15.899, 15.051, 15.771, 12.132, 15.951, 12.166, 18.668, 15.573, 14.524, 12.804, 18.104, 17.166, 14.861, 15.728, 15.169, 17.407, 12.550, 14.476, 13.611, 14.438, 15.130, 17.272, 12.860, 11.954, 12.643, 12.613, 14.042, 15.100, 11.699, 11.961, 14.262, 16.901+, 14.378, 15.459, 15.582, 14.195, 12.687, 14.458, 15.616, 13.761, 12.357, 14.351, 17.069, 16.199, 17.026, 14.273, 13.524, 13.276, 14.343, 15.406, 15.556, 13.969, 14.645, 16.580, 12.724, 13.502, 15.728, 15.404, 15.380, 17.229, 15.296, 14.786, 13.825, 15.754, 13.211, 11.904, 14.165, 15.164, 13.922, 14.078, 17.172, 14.150, 15.449, 16.786, 15.116, 15.115, 15.284, 12.088, 16.660, 11.006, 13.156, 17.787, 13.500, 13.949, 19.384, 17.272, 12.019, 15.051, 13.618, 15.377, 16.405, 12.357, 16.131, 14.948, 14.031, 14.488, 15.364, 12.158, 19.114, 14.124, 14.314, 15.267, 12.308, 13.708, 13.813, 15.697, 15.160, 15.719, 14.308, 17.596, 13.314, 17.964, 17.274, 14.831, 13.521, 12.650, 15.459, 15.146, 15.181, 17.839, 14.977, 16.613, 19.130, 13.939, 11.090, 14.403, 19.106, 14.525, 16.298, 16.255, 12.506, 14.899, 14.933, 16.269, 15.369, 16.688, 18.445, 12.843, 15.035, 12.767, 14.138, 16.587, 15.285, 14.621, 14.806, 13.839, 16.031, 16.485, 13.173, 16.177, 16.055, 14.294, 15.604, 14.642, 11.246, 12.893, 15.229, 13.737, 18.588, 11.908, 14.472, 18.363, 12.297, 14.592, 14.095, 15.174, 14.136, 15.742, 14.971, 16.615, 12.702, 13.511, 15.930, 16.798, 15.235, 14.362, 14.739, 14.048, 12.944, 16.643, 17.893, 15.534, 15.883, 13.024, 13.162, 14.700, 15.565, 12.759, 14.153, 17.772, 15.290, 15.485, 15.780, 13.070, 17.877, 15.987, 14.570, 12.661, 15.902, 12.194, 12.769, 14.942, 17.400, 12.906, 12.857, 14.346, 16.191, 15.386, 15.701, 14.681, 14.248, 11.830, 16.368, 13.380, 12.424, 15.020, 13.139, 12.860, 12.875, 14.756, 14.463, 12.488, 16.137, 13.205, 13.140, 16.145, 15.127, 12.162, 13.323, 13.540, 16.100, 17.238, 16.171, 16.070, 16.975, 14.366, 13.048, 12.585, 16.041, 15.113, 15.822, 12.868, 14.210, 13.907, 16.222, 16.088, DNF(15.449), 16.183, 14.886, 14.060, 18.712, 13.566, 13.886, 12.853, 16.707, 13.865, 16.270, 15.468, 14.527, 14.647, 15.254, 16.281, 14.495, 12.432, 12.862, 14.853, 15.596, 15.181, 14.498, 15.009, 15.246, 15.429, 13.146, 15.891, 13.824, 14.479, 15.260, 16.780, 15.147, 17.594, 15.513, 14.548, 15.386, 13.104, 11.787, 19.656, 13.405, 14.761, 15.620, 16.146, 14.081, 16.506, 11.930, 17.910, 14.321, 14.475, 13.640, 13.737, 15.881, 15.129, 13.399, 13.256, 13.719, 15.151, 13.288, 20.064, 13.133, 14.145, 13.109, 17.485, 13.672, 13.218, 15.354, 14.461, 12.996, 13.529, 14.903, 14.603, 16.603, 15.998, 17.815, 12.085, 14.881, 10.993, 11.234, 14.668, 16.554, 13.292, 15.609, 15.927, 16.930, 15.712, 13.193, 13.578, 14.250, 12.347, 15.240
[SPOILER/]


----------

